# College Program Questions Thread, Pt 3



## Joanna71985

Hey everyone. It looks like now is a good time to start up a new thread. I can't believe how fast the other one went (it almost tripled the first one). This is a good place to ask questions, share concerns, and talk about your experiences.

A little bit about myself: I've done the CP 4 times. They are Spring 2005 (Fantasyland merchandise), Fall Advantage 2006 (character attendant), Summer 2007 (Epcot WS custodial), and Summer 2008 (QSFB-Casey's Corner/character attendant). I've been a Campus Rep for 3 seasons, and I will be applying for Fall 2009. 

Let the new thread begin!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Wow, they check your nailpolish? That seems a bit extreme


----------



## sylvesterT21

Joanna71985 said:


> Hey everyone. It looks like now is a good time to start up a new thread. I can't believe how fast the other one went (it almost tripled the first one). This is a good place to ask questions, share concerns, and talk about your experiences.
> 
> A little bit about myself: I've done the CP 4 times. They are Spring 2005 (Fantasyland merchandise), Fall Advantage 2006 (character attendant), Summer 2007 (Epcot WS custodial), and Summer 2008 (QSFB-Casey's Corner/character attendant). I've been a Campus Rep for 3 seasons, and I will be applying for Fall 2009.
> 
> Let the new thread begin!



I feel so honored to be one of the first to post on the brand new thread!

soooo excited about Spring 09!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Wow, they check your nailpolish? That seems a bit extreme



Not all do. But some managers do (especially in food roles).


----------



## joepic

Nice! Hopefully this will be my CP thread!


----------



## Saxsoon

bookmarking this


----------



## _frazzle

Great to see something new and less cluttered!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone that has helped me, it has been, needless to say VERY helpfull.


----------



## graygables

I'm still in the "it's all so surreal" mode.  I check in 3 weeks from today for Spring Merchandise.  I'm the 3rd member of my family to do a merch CP, following in my 2 daughters' footsteps, which makes it even WEIRDER!  

Thank you, Joanna, for all you do for CP hopefuls.  You have been a real help to me making the decision to apply and answering all the silly little questions that haunt me late at night.

I wonder who the oldest CPer ever was???


----------



## Admb

graygables said:


> I'm still in the "it's all so surreal" mode.  I check in 3 weeks from today for Spring Merchandise.  I'm the 3rd member of my family to do a merch CP, following in my 2 daughters' footsteps, which makes it even WEIRDER!
> 
> Thank you, Joanna, for all you do for CP hopefuls.  You have been a real help to me making the decision to apply and answering all the silly little questions that haunt me late at night.
> 
> I wonder who the oldest CPer ever was???



I couldn't say, but I know we had a couple Canadian Cultural Cast members working in Food and Bev that were mid 40s!


----------



## futreWDI

I work with a CP at Animal Kingdom who is 52.


----------



## Traveliz

graygables said:


> I'm still in the "it's all so surreal" mode.  I check in 3 weeks from today for Spring Merchandise.  I'm the 3rd member of my family to do a merch CP, following in my 2 daughters' footsteps, which makes it even WEIRDER!
> 
> Thank you, Joanna, for all you do for CP hopefuls.  You have been a real help to me making the decision to apply and answering all the silly little questions that haunt me late at night.
> 
> I wonder who the oldest CPer ever was???



I talked to a woman at Epcot doing research who told me she was 57 when she did her CP....she then went full time.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> I'm still in the "it's all so surreal" mode.  I check in 3 weeks from today for Spring Merchandise.  I'm the 3rd member of my family to do a merch CP, following in my 2 daughters' footsteps, which makes it even WEIRDER!
> 
> Thank you, Joanna, for all you do for CP hopefuls.  You have been a real help to me making the decision to apply and answering all the silly little questions that haunt me late at night.
> 
> I wonder who the oldest CPer ever was???



You're welcome. It's no problem at all (and is why I became a campus rep).


----------



## Simple_Motions

Hello fellow Disney fans. Im new here and i really want to do the disney college program. I have a question   I havent started at a college yet and i read you have to be in college at least a semester. Im going to be moving to NC next month or so. What would be my time frame if i apply? would i be able to get into fall semester if i started a spring semester at a community college? sorry for the annoying questions - im clueless


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Hey guys, just thought I'd say thanks to everyone who gave me their congratulations on the previous thread  

I'm gonna be doing QSFB which I understand you've done before, Joanna?

I've read the role description etc, but what do you ACTUALLY do?

Thanks!


----------



## GApeach0407

Only a few more weeks til Fall 09 applications open up!


----------



## BeckerzCP09

Yay i can't wait to apply, I'm just wanting christmas to fly by just so i can apply


----------



## jusTine87

Question: I have a roommate in mind for Fall09 already and I was wondering- when you get offered a role, can you accept it and then pick an arrival date (so we can make sure we both have the same date) later? And, if you use roommate notification, does it matter if your dates are the same?


----------



## Berlioz70

Simple_Motions said:


> Hello fellow Disney fans. Im new here and i really want to do the disney college program. I have a question   I havent started at a college yet and i read you have to be in college at least a semester. Im going to be moving to NC next month or so. What would be my time frame if i apply? would i be able to get into fall semester if i started a spring semester at a community college? sorry for the annoying questions - im clueless



You must be in college at the time you apply and they assume you'll complete that semester. So yes, if you are enrolled at the community college in the spring, you would be able to apply for the fall program!

If you just graduated high school in May 08 then you may be qualified for the career start program! The CS is nearly identical to the CP, you just have fewer role options. Look into to that one if you're interested as well!



jusTine87 said:


> Question: I have a roommate in mind for Fall09 already and I was wondering- when you get offered a role, can you accept it and then pick an arrival date (so we can make sure we both have the same date) later? And, if you use roommate notification, does it matter if your dates are the same?



Once you receive your purple folder you will have two weeks to accept your offer - you MUST select your arrival date in order to accept. In order to be roommates you must have the same arrival (and they prefer the same departure) date. If you and your preferred roommate apply on the same day, then there's a good chance you'll receive the purple folders around the same time too!


----------



## jusTine87

Thank you Brenna!


----------



## joepic

Wow, already a few of my questions were answered without even asking. Go CP thread 3!!


----------



## jewjubean

GApeach0407 said:


> Only a few more weeks til Fall 09 applications open up!



ahh what day are you expecting the applications to come up..   Im hoping I get accepted/not accepted before mardi gras .. so i know to celebrate or be bummed out!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd say thanks to everyone who gave me their congratulations on the previous thread
> 
> I'm gonna be doing QSFB which I understand you've done before, Joanna?
> 
> I've read the role description etc, but what do you ACTUALLY do?
> 
> Thanks!



That is correct. I worked at Casey's last summer. For QSFB, you can work in one of two areas: ODF (which is the carts, snack windows, ect) and the restaurants (like Casey's, Cosmic Rays, ect). For Casey's, there is 2 parts to the restaurant. There is Back of House (you prep the food, clean, cook, put everything together, some stocking, and so on), and Front of House (you work the registers, filler which is getting the order together for the person on the register, stocking, cleaning the topping bars, greeter, and so on). Now, this can vary for every location. Hopefully this helps somewhat.



GApeach0407 said:


> Only a few more weeks til Fall 09 applications open up!



I sure hope so! Because when I applied for Fall 06, the applications didn't come out til Feb.


----------



## Joanna71985

jewjubean said:


> ahh what day are you expecting the applications to come up..   Im hoping I get accepted/not accepted before mardi gras .. so i know to celebrate or be bummed out!!!



The applications should come out somewhere around late Jan/early Feb.


----------



## jusTine87

When I applied for Fall 08, the apps were up around the start of the Spring semester.


----------



## razzery

I would imagine they would go up in January for fall. Applications for Spring '09 were up like August 20th before anyone even started classes.


----------



## Hawaiidood

My Spring semester starts up the 12th of January, and I know the Fall applications go up soon. When exactly is the deadline for the Fall CP applications and is it the type of thing where the sooner you sign up the better? I ask because I want to sit down with my counsoler and figure out a few things before commiting to the program, I just want to know the exact time limit I have when I start back up again. 

Also is there a sample application I can take a quick look at to gather a feel for the process. Ha ha I think I might be taking this a bit far,  but as far as Im concerned, this would be a dream come true.

Thanks again for the great replies!


----------



## graygables

Hawaiidood said:


> When exactly is the deadline for the Fall CP applications and is it the type of thing where the sooner you sign up the better? I ask because I want to sit down with my counsoler and figure out a few things before commiting to the program, I just want to know the exact time limit I have when I start back up again.



I would apply earlier rather than later.  I applied late this year and did get in, but not without my share of nerve-wracking nights and stress-filled days!  It took a full month for me to get my offer and I got my 2nd choice, mostly b/c of my experience and b/c my first choice was full  .  You have 2 weeks after receiving it to accept, then another 2 weeks to pay your program fee, so it could easily be 8 weeks after your interview before you have to make a final decision.  Some students waited much longer than I did.  To be honest, if the economy keeps going the way it is, I think the CP is going to be V-E-R-Y popular, more than ever, so the early bird may have a better chance at the worm.

I don't recall the application being any different than a standard work app.  Name, social, previous employers, etc.  Pretty standard stuff.


----------



## Scully12

Hawaiidood said:


> Also is there a sample application I can take a quick look at to gather a feel for the process. Ha ha I think I might be taking this a bit far,  but as far as Im concerned, this would be a dream come true.
> 
> Thanks again for the great replies!



The application was easier than any work application I've ever filled out.


----------



## Joanna71985

Hawaiidood said:


> My Spring semester starts up the 12th of January, and I know the Fall applications go up soon. When exactly is the deadline for the Fall CP applications and is it the type of thing where the sooner you sign up the better? I ask because I want to sit down with my counsoler and figure out a few things before commiting to the program, I just want to know the exact time limit I have when I start back up again.
> 
> Thanks again for the great replies!



There really is no deadline, as Disney will be recruting for the Fall program at least into April. However, like Gray said, it definitely is better to apply as soon as you can. The CP has gotten extremely popular and the later you wait, you could run the chance of the roles you most want being filled (or not being accepted at all). Hopefully the applications will be out early. I can't wait to apply!


----------



## jusTine87

I know that it is acceptable to have tattoos, but you have to have them covered. My question is, must you have them covered the day you check in? Even if they would not show in the ID photo? Has anyone on here had to cover tattoos, and what works best?


----------



## Sorahana

Just so you all know, an email (College Program Newsletter) went out yesterday saying applications for Fall will probably be up in February.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

jusTine87 said:


> I know that it is acceptable to have tattoos, but you have to have them covered. My question is, must you have them covered the day you check in? Even if they would not show in the ID photo? Has anyone on here had to cover tattoos, and what works best?



I don't think it would be that much of a problem, the only thing I would be worried about is hearing "Just to let you know, tattoos are not part of the Disney Look" a dozen times that day. Where is your tattoo? A lot of them can be covered by wearing either pants or long sleeved shirts, otherwise you can google and find some good coverup makeup.


----------



## graygables

jusTine87 said:


> I know that it is acceptable to have tattoos, but you have to have them covered. My question is, must you have them covered the day you check in? Even if they would not show in the ID photo? Has anyone on here had to cover tattoos, and what works best?




From the email I just received:

"Please keep in mind that it is expected that you are in complete compliance with all of the Disney Look guidelines when you check-in. This includes, but is not limited to: 
* Removing all body piercings (including cartilage piercings and tongue rings).
* Covering all visible tattoos. 
* Having a natural hair style and color. If hair color is changed, it must be natural-looking. If hair is highlighted, the highlights must be very subtle, well-blended with the rest of the hair and distributed evenly over the entire head. If highlights are not well-blended, if 'roots' are visible, or if the overall style or color does not appear natural, it will not meet the Disney Look guidelines. It will be your responsibility to change the color and/or style before beginning work. 
* For gentlemen, being clean shaven and fully within the guidelines regarding facial hair.
If you do not meet these requirements, you will not be permitted to obtain your housing ID."


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Just so you all know, an email (College Program Newsletter) went out yesterday saying applications for Fall will probably be up in February.



I know! I got it too! I can't wait!


----------



## Berlioz70

I've got a question for alumni about going seasonal...

I have a one week break (jan 2-jan 9) between my CP and PI, I would obviously like to work that week as a character performer but have run into some obstacles.

I have already talked to my manager and have been approved to go seasonal following my program. He said that he gives all the names to "whoever" that day (jan. 2) but that it could take up to a week before it becomes official.

So here's my problem, in order to work that week I will need an ID to get in and to clock. My CP ID will be expired and I'm told I cannot get my Seasonal ID until it's official in the system.

So now my question: how long does it usually take to get my new ID? Access Control is closed Jan 1-4, so the earliest I could go is Jan 5. Since I'm moving into a PI, is there any chance my CP Id would still work? Do you think I could get my PI ID over a week early? Any other suggestions?

I'll be calling Access Control on Monday, but was hoping for some insight!


----------



## glendalais

Berlioz70 said:


> I've got a question for alumni about going seasonal...
> 
> I have a one week break (jan 2-jan 9) between my CP and PI, I would obviously like to work that week as a character performer but have run into some obstacles.
> 
> I have already talked to my manager and have been approved to go seasonal following my program. He said that he gives all the names to "whoever" that day (jan. 2) but that it could take up to a week before it becomes official.
> 
> So here's my problem, in order to work that week I will need an ID to get in and to clock. My CP ID will be expired and I'm told I cannot get my Seasonal ID until it's official in the system.
> 
> So now my question: how long does it usually take to get my new ID? Access Control is closed Jan 1-4, so the earliest I could go is Jan 5. Since I'm moving into a PI, is there any chance my CP Id would still work? Do you think I could get my PI ID over a week early? Any other suggestions?
> 
> I'll be calling Access Control on Monday, but was hoping for some insight!



I'm not sure about Florida's Access Control procedures, but that sounds like something you would have to talk with Access Control management about, since it's a special circumstance.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Joanna71985 said:


> That is correct. I worked at Casey's last summer. For QSFB, you can work in one of two areas: ODF (which is the carts, snack windows, ect) and the restaurants (like Casey's, Cosmic Rays, ect). For Casey's, there is 2 parts to the restaurant. There is Back of House (you prep the food, clean, cook, put everything together, some stocking, and so on), and Front of House (you work the registers, filler which is getting the order together for the person on the register, stocking, cleaning the topping bars, greeter, and so on). Now, this can vary for every location. Hopefully this helps somewhat.



Thanks Joanna! Do you get any choice in where you work and what you do? And if you end up in a restaurant do you switch between front and back of house? Do you get any say in the matter or do Disney just place you where they think is best?


----------



## DisneyJersey

with qs f and b, its similar to working in any fast food place, you could be doing cashier work, counter work (handing food/drinks to guest) or bussing (cleaning tables, trash,etc)

hope that's helpful..

justin


InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd say thanks to everyone who gave me their congratulations on the previous thread
> 
> I'm gonna be doing QSFB which I understand you've done before, Joanna?
> 
> I've read the role description etc, but what do you ACTUALLY do?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## lauraebeth

DisneyJersey said:


> with qs f and b, its similar to working in any fast food place, you could be doing cashier work, counter work (handing food/drinks to guest) or bussing (cleaning tables, trash,etc)
> 
> hope that's helpful..
> 
> justin



I worked qsfb during my first CP, and I worked stands at MK, I never had to bus table, and in some places i'd do register and get the food, like at mrs. potts cupboard, or scuttles landing in fantasyland. . .it all depends on where you are placed.


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> Thanks Joanna! Do you get any choice in where you work and what you do? And if you end up in a restaurant do you switch between front and back of house? Do you get any say in the matter or do Disney just place you where they think is best?



I think so. Just put in a request. It can't hurt to ask. And yes. I had days where I worked in both the front and the back (sometimes more then once).



DisneyJersey said:


> with qs f and b, its similar to working in any fast food place, you could be doing cashier work, counter work (handing food/drinks to guest) or bussing (cleaning tables, trash,etc)
> 
> hope that's helpful..
> 
> justin



At Casey's, the tables went to custodial. We didn't have to bus them ourselves.


----------



## graygables

Will my DDs (10 & 12) be able to go with me to check-in?  They are so excited and really want to see the process!


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> Will my DDs (10 & 12) be able to go with me to check-in?  They are so excited and really want to see the process!



They can go to Vista. But they can't go around to all the stations. There is a waiting area for family/friends.


----------



## graygables

Joanna71985 said:


> They can go to Vista. But they can't go around to all the stations. There is a waiting area for family/friends.



In that case, I'll leave them at the Animal Kingdom Lodge Pool and tell them I'll take photos.


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> In that case, I'll leave them at the Animal Kingdom Lodge Pool and tell them I'll take photos.



That's what my dad does now. He just drops me off at Vista and goes back to the hotel to wait. He hasn't stayed at Vista since my first CP.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

InventorsDaughter said:


> Thanks Joanna! Do you get any choice in where you work and what you do? And if you end up in a restaurant do you switch between front and back of house? Do you get any say in the matter or do Disney just place you where they think is best?



Not really the most honest method, but I found that acting like a weakling (I am a weakling though) in the kitchen during training allowed me not to ever be assigned to the kitchen work (lots of heavy lifting). Also, in my area there were some people that loved the jobs that most other people didn't so it worked out well with them doing the not so fun jobs. But it's usually what you are assigned to do, when we logged in to the computer, it told us where to go, who to break, etc.


----------



## Artzee

Hi all! This is going to be my first cp ever, so I'm pretty nervous, but mind-blowingly excited. But seeing how i'm a newbie, i have a lot of questions. Like how i've heard that a lot of the appliances in vista apartments break often. True? and how secretive do i have to be about being a character performer?


----------



## Joanna71985

Artzee said:


> Hi all! This is going to be my first cp ever, so I'm pretty nervous, but mind-blowingly excited. But seeing how i'm a newbie, i have a lot of questions. Like how i've heard that a lot of the appliances in vista apartments break often. True? and how secretive do i have to be about being a character performer?



Well, the Vista apartments are the oldest. But they have been renovating the apartments there. So you have a 50/50 chance of getting older appliances.

Also, you do have to watch what you say about being a performer. Some of the stuff is supposed to be kept a secret.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

ok so seeing how in Feb. all tv's must have a converter. Do we need to bring our own or does anyone know if they'll be updating all the apartments with one?


----------



## joepic

BeckerzCP09 said:


> ok so seeing how in Feb. all tv's must have a converter. Do we need to bring our own or does anyone know if they'll be updating all the apartments with one?



No. TV's which will require a converter are only TV's with antennas. They do not apply to cable. 

I do believe all the rooms in the apartments are from Satellite, anyhow.


----------



## waltripfan5599

Does anyone know who the cable/satelite provider is?   and if Speed tv, Espn, Espn 2, etc. are provided.     the reason i ask the disney resorts only offer a limited channel line up ( Espn is included due to the affiliation with the Walt disney company) Speed tv and all other sports channels were no where to be found.


----------



## Joanna71985

waltripfan5599 said:


> Does anyone know who the cable/satelite provider is?   and if Speed tv, Espn, Espn 2, etc. are provided.     the reason i ask the disney resorts only offer a limited channel line up ( Espn is included due to the affiliation with the Walt disney company) Speed tv and all other sports channels were no where to be found.



I don't know which provider is used. But the apartments do get ESPN. I watched that station all the time.


----------



## DisneyKris05

Hi!  I am starting the CP on January 12!!!  My role is Vacation Planning.  I have a question about the apartments.  Do the apartments have vacuums in them, or do we have to bring our own?  I'm sure I'll think of like 20 other questions about the aparments, but this is all I can think of for now.  Also, I would love to hear from anyone who has been a Vacation Planner during their CP before.  Thanks for all of your help.  I am very excited, I only have about 3 weeks until I am down in Disney!!!  Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyKris05 said:


> Hi!  I am starting the CP on January 12!!!  My role is Vacation Planning.  I have a question about the apartments.  Do the apartments have vacuums in them, or do we have to bring our own?  I'm sure I'll think of like 20 other questions about the aparments, but this is all I can think of for now.  Also, I would love to hear from anyone who has been a Vacation Planner during their CP before.  Thanks for all of your help.  I am very excited, I only have about 3 weeks until I am down in Disney!!!  Happy Holidays everyone!



The apartments don't have vacuums in them. But you can borrow one from the clubhouse at your complex.


----------



## sylvesterT21

Joanna71985 said:


> The apartments don't have vacuums in them. But you can borrow one from the clubhouse at your complex.



Thanks, Joanna!

Is there anything that you realized you had left at home that you wish you had had? Anything not on the list they give us that you think we need? Any advice would be appreciated!

And here is the list that Disney suggests:

Set of linens and bedding (twin-size sheets, pillow, blanket, towels, etc.); TV, VCR, DVD player and a coaxial cable; Stereo (small); Toaster; Coffee Maker; Phone card; Answering machine; Cordless phone (The phone provided in the apartment has a cord.); Cell phone (Check with your current provider for coverage information.); Alarm clock; Beach towel, suntan lotion and/or sunscreen; Camera and film; Casual clothing; Professional clothing (Please refer to the Disney Look Guidelines for assistance.); Sweater or jacket; Dress shoes; Combination lock for the locker in your bedroom; Computer with Ethernet card; Original employment eligibility documents; Cosmetics and toiletries; Credit card and travelers checks (if available); Health insurance information; Personal medications, including prescription drugs, if needed; Writing paper, envelopes and pens


----------



## Berlioz70

waltripfan5599 said:


> Does anyone know who the cable/satelite provider is?   and if Speed tv, Espn, Espn 2, etc. are provided.     the reason i ask the disney resorts only offer a limited channel line up ( Espn is included due to the affiliation with the Walt disney company) Speed tv and all other sports channels were no where to be found.



The apartments are hooked up to Bright House networks - standard cable. We are in Orange county - Orlando. Go here to see the cable lineup: http://www.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/pr...gital_cable/programming/channels/default.aspx

A good thing to know - you will NOT get ABC Family.



sylvesterT21 said:


> Is there anything that you realized you had left at home that you wish you had had? Anything not on the list they give us that you think we need? Any advice would be appreciated!



There are a couple things I recommend: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/#20769


----------



## Scully12

Berlioz70 said:


> A good thing to know - you will NOT get ABC Family.



While the apartments don't get ABC Family you can get plenty of it at work! The TV in my breakroom was basically on ABC Fam alllllll day everyday. We all had the line up memorized. lol


----------



## lauraebeth

Berlioz70 said:


> A good thing to know - you will NOT get ABC Family.



Where did you live. . .I remember when I did my CP(fall 2005, so a while back) vista had a different line up than chatham. . .like vista didn't have MTV, yet chatham did. . .


----------



## Admb

Scully12 said:


> While the apartments don't get ABC Family you can get plenty of it at work! The TV in my breakroom was basically on ABC Fam alllllll day everyday. We all had the line up memorized. lol




Haha, same here! We shared the break trailor with the Soarin cast and it was always the Suite Life or Hannah Montana or something similar along the lines that made me want to break far far awaaay from the trailor... hahaha


----------



## princessaurora1

Since were on the topic of TV...

On another thread, I was asking about TiVo.  Obviously it's not provided, and I have planned on buying my own to bring.  However, I want to make sure - TiVo works on just about any TV/TV set up right?  Most importantly, before I buy it, I just want to make sure they would work at the CP apts (I will be bringing my own TV).  I just wasn't sure how TiVo works, because I have a DVR through my Comcast service at my place currently (you have to have a DVR box set up and add it to your service) - I just want to make sure this is not the case with TiVo, since Disney takes care of cable in the apts.


----------



## _frazzle

princessaurora1 said:


> Since were on the topic of TV...
> 
> On another thread, I was asking about TiVo.  Obviously it's not provided, and I have planned on buying my own to bring.  However, I want to make sure - TiVo works on just about any TV/TV set up right?  Most importantly, before I buy it, I just want to make sure they would work at the CP apts (I will be bringing my own TV).  I just wasn't sure how TiVo works, because I have a DVR through my Comcast service at my place currently (you have to have a DVR box set up and add it to your service) - I just want to make sure this is not the case with TiVo, since Disney takes care of cable in the apts.



Nope, you're all good. I used to have TiVo and since it's a separate subscription service + money for the box itself it's compatable with any TV and cable service.


----------



## waltripfan5599

thank you very much I find that odd the cable provider wouldnt provide disney with one of their own channels but W/E i do not watch it anyway. my main concern was SPEED TV


----------



## princessaurora1

_frazzle said:


> Nope, you're all good. I used to have TiVo and since it's a separate subscription service + money for the box itself it's compatable with any TV and cable service.



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Did anyone use the DVR service from Bright House? It says its $7 more per month, so I wonder if you could pay that bill directly to Bright House or if the only way to record shows would be through getting a TiVo?


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Joanna71985 said:


> I think so. Just put in a request. It can't hurt to ask. And yes. I had days where I worked in both the front and the back (sometimes more then once).



Do I put in a request before or after I get there? I guess I get assigned a role when I get there too, not before?

Also, I know (think) you've only worked at Casey's, but would you recommend somewhere like that over working at one of the little carts? 

And, once again, thank you! You are a Disney Super Genius  

Oh, and Merry Christmas to everyone!  

x x x


----------



## pman111

How many Interns is Disney taking this semester?  Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> Do I put in a request before or after I get there? I guess I get assigned a role when I get there too, not before?
> 
> Also, I know (think) you've only worked at Casey's, but would you recommend somewhere like that over working at one of the little carts?
> 
> And, once again, thank you! You are a Disney Super Genius
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas to everyone!
> 
> x x x



If you want to request a location, it has to be done before you arrive. Your location will have been decided by then.

As for doing QSR over ODF, I don't think I would want to work the carts and stuff. I was very happy being in a restaurant. It differs for everyone, though. My roomie was very happy doing ODF at DHS.



pman111 said:


> How many Interns is Disney taking this semester?  Does anyone know for sure?



It varies (and no one knows an exact number). But I would guess it would be in the 6,000-7,000 range (plus anyone that extended from the Fall program).


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

InventorsDaughter said:


> Do I put in a request before or after I get there? I guess I get assigned a role when I get there too, not before?
> 
> Also, I know (think) you've only worked at Casey's, but would you recommend somewhere like that over working at one of the little carts?



You'll get assigned the location you're working when you get there. As for which section in that location you'll actually work will be determined on a day to day basis. We logged into a computer that would tell us where to go, who to break when we got there, etc. What popped up on the computer was based on what your managers checked off that you were capable of doing and the most important tasks that day came up on the computer first. 

I worked at the carts and it had its pros and cons. No air conditioning/heat was one of the cons, but it was nice to not have to work the same location every day. I also liked my alone time when I worked, and I was on the parade route and got to watch all the shows in Frontierland. There was also a lot of downtime that I don't think would happen as much at one of the CS restaurants. We also closed before some of the CS restaurants. As for Casey's, I would never want to work there. Walked through there on my trip a couple of weeks ago and wanted to barf at the smell. Yuck!


----------



## Berlioz70

pman111 said:


> How many Interns is Disney taking this semester?  Does anyone know for sure?



Housing (at full capacity) is 7100. 1000 beds (Commons) are reserved for ICP who work at Epcot (World Showcase). About 900 students from the fall extended. And now the PIs will be living with CPs, so that may be an additional 100ish students (that's really a guess). The remaining number is about 5000 which would be for Career Start, ICP (non-Epcot) and then the domestic College Program students.


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Housing (at full capacity) is 7100. 1000 beds (Commons) are reserved for ICP who work at Epcot (World Showcase). About 900 students from the fall extended. *And now the PIs will be living with CPs, so that may be an additional 100ish students (that's really a guess). *The remaining number is about 5000 which would be for Career Start, ICP (non-Epcot) and then the domestic College Program students.



Say what? When did that happen? I thought PIs lived in Northbridge (if there was room). I wonder why they would put PIs with the CPs.


----------



## graygables

Joanna71985 said:


> Say what? When did that happen? I thought PIs lived in Northbridge (if there was room). I wonder why they would put PIs with the CPs.



My guess is b/c they cancelled the vast majority of the PIs and it was cheaper to shut down Northbridge and house them w/ the CPs.  I'm fairly sure there were only a few dozen management PIs in the end, if that (all of them from the Puerto Rico interviews who got offers before the PIs started dropping like flies  ) and they all live independently anyway.  I also think they reduced the number of CPs they accepted to free up beds for PIs and simply due to the economy.

All of that is speculation on my part, of course, but the way the PI thing went this semester, it was a bit of an emotional bloodbath.


----------



## graygables

Berlioz70 said:


> And now the PIs will be living with CPs, so that may be an additional 100ish students (that's really a guess).



Just curious, but I would have guessed that number to be much lower based on the way the PIs were being cancelled.  I'm very curious to know what percentage were cancelled as opposed to filled...


----------



## lauraebeth

Joanna71985 said:


> Say what? When did that happen? I thought PIs lived in Northbridge (if there was room). I wonder why they would put PIs with the CPs.



yea, and they're charging PI's from 125-133/week rather than the 80-100/week to live in CP housing. 

Also, like gray said they were dramatically cut. some went from having like 10 to have 1 intern! and I believe the internship I applied for(youth education facilitator) which is a department run solely on interns, went from 6 to 3. . .

I am so grateful I got the CP i applied for! and will be living offsite! lol


----------



## Berlioz70

graygables said:


> Just curious, but I would have guessed that number to be much lower based on the way the PIs were being cancelled.  I'm very curious to know what percentage were cancelled as opposed to filled...



They did cut a great deal - but casting told me that a couple hundred PIs were still starting in January. I do not know anything about the final numbers... but if there are at least 200-300 (which it sounded like) I just randomly guessed under 50% would stay in housing.

Casting said that several thousand students apply for PIs each semester, so I have no idea how many PIs were offered to students not on DIS or Facebook.


----------



## Disneyobsession138

I have been reading these threads for a long time, however this is my first time posting though not my last! I've been deciding when to do a program and just gathering as much information as possible. I loveee reading these threads!! And Joanna is just a godly wealth of knowledge, I must say!!  

I know that all my questions must have been answered previously, but I honestly can't find them at the moment!! 

I have decided to do a Fall 2009 program, am nervous since I know that the apps open soon, and I had a couple questions!! : 
1. I know they both must have their pros and cons, but in everyone's opinions, is Fall Advantage or Fall better? 
2. What types of questions are questions I should be prepared to answer for my telephone interview (after I apply of course!)?
3. Are there any things that would be helpful to mention, or things they really want to hear from you when they are speaking to you during the interview?
4. Do I need to tell them of previous work experience, or do they see my college transcript?
5. Do you recommend taking classes? Do I pay for these classes? 
6. Tips for applying, about the program, approaches or anything at all?! Haha thanks so much in advance, I really appreciate it. I get very anxious!


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

Disneyobsession138 said:


> 1. I know they both must have their pros and cons, but in everyone's opinions, is Fall Advantage or Fall better?
> 2. What types of questions are questions I should be prepared to answer for my telephone interview (after I apply of course!)?
> 3. Are there any things that would be helpful to mention, or things they really want to hear from you when they are speaking to you during the interview?
> 4. Do I need to tell them of previous work experience, or do they see my college transcript?
> 5. Do you recommend taking classes? Do I pay for these classes?
> 6. Tips for applying, about the program, approaches or anything at all?! Haha thanks so much in advance, I really appreciate it. I get very anxious!



1. I did a Spring program, but my concern with an advantage program is the hot summer. If you did a Spring program, you could easily extend if you liked your job, but that's not the case with fall unless you want to stay a whole other semester. I would go with just the regular program, you don't know how you're going to like it. 

2. The questions are just like any other job interview - why do you want to do the program, name an experience where you had to make a bad situation with a customer better, if you are willing to work qsfb (you can be honest and say no) and then a question tailored to a role you want (ex, merchandising was "say you're out of something that a customer wants, what do you do?")

3. If there's any location you really want, it doesn't hurt to mention. Makes you sound passionate and you'll never get what you want in life if you do not speak up. Talk up about making a magical experience for guests or something. Also, try to read your interviewer. Mine was a stone cold *ahem* and was not in the mood to interview that day apparently so I had to get to the point with her. Another person I knew was on the phone with their interviewer forever and that's the type of person you'd want to talk about magic with.

4. It's been so long, but I know they call your school to make sure you're eligible. Do they ask for work experience on your application? I can't remember. 

5. No! Unless you really really need credit for school and the class counts for credit. You are living in Florida. I would want all of my time off from work to be free time. They will try to guilt you into taking class, though. If you don't want to, just keep saying no thank you. The woman I dealt with was terrible and would not take no for an answer even though I mentioned many times I was a senior and it was not going to count for credit. 

6. Apply early for best role selection. If you don't want to work QSFB, then say no thank you, my talents would be better elsewhere. Though, QSFB is not that bad, you get paid more and the hours are plentiful. Once you get down there, make a list of things you want to accomplish while living in Florida. And bring a car if possible.


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> My guess is b/c they cancelled the vast majority of the PIs and it was cheaper to shut down Northbridge and house them w/ the CPs.  I'm fairly sure there were only a few dozen management PIs in the end, if that (all of them from the Puerto Rico interviews who got offers before the PIs started dropping like flies  ) and they all live independently anyway.  I also think they reduced the number of CPs they accepted to free up beds for PIs and simply due to the economy.
> 
> All of that is speculation on my part, of course, but the way the PI thing went this semester, it was a bit of an emotional bloodbath.





lauraebeth said:


> yea, and they're charging PI's from 125-133/week rather than the 80-100/week to live in CP housing.
> 
> Also, like gray said they were dramatically cut. some went from having like 10 to have 1 intern! and I believe the internship I applied for(youth education facilitator) which is a department run solely on interns, went from 6 to 3. . .
> 
> I am so grateful I got the CP i applied for! and will be living offsite! lol



Wow, that is crazy. It's sad so many PIs were dropped. Thanks for the info, Gray and Laura.



Disneyobsession138 said:


> I have been reading these threads for a long time, however this is my first time posting though not my last! I've been deciding when to do a program and just gathering as much information as possible. I loveee reading these threads!! And Joanna is just a godly wealth of knowledge, I must say!!
> 
> I know that all my questions must have been answered previously, but I honestly can't find them at the moment!!
> 
> I have decided to do a Fall 2009 program, am nervous since I know that the apps open soon, and I had a couple questions!! :
> 1. I know they both must have their pros and cons, but in everyone's opinions, is Fall Advantage or Fall better?
> 2. What types of questions are questions I should be prepared to answer for my telephone interview (after I apply of course!)?
> 3. Are there any things that would be helpful to mention, or things they really want to hear from you when they are speaking to you during the interview?
> 4. Do I need to tell them of previous work experience, or do they see my college transcript?
> 5. Do you recommend taking classes? Do I pay for these classes?
> 6. Tips for applying, about the program, approaches or anything at all?! Haha thanks so much in advance, I really appreciate it. I get very anxious!



1. Last time I did a Fall program, I did FA. This time I would only be able to do Fall. . I definitely like the FA program. I love being in FL. So if you think you will love the CP, I would go for Fall Advantage. If you aren't as sure, I would go for the Fall program. 

2. The questions range from personal questions (why do you want to do the CP?) to questions about the roles you picked.

3. Just be yourself, and be honest. The interview is really easy.  

4. Nope. I believe it can be put on the application. But you don't have to bring it up if you don't want to.

5. I think the classes are interesting. If I am accepted for Fall 09, I plan on taking classes (even though I would have graduated, so no credit). The classes are free, but you pay for any books.

6. If there are specific roles you want, try to apply early. The CP has gotten very popular, and certain roles can fill up quickly (plus some only take a limited number of CPs). Good luck! Hope to see you down there.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Joanna71985 said:


> If you want to request a location, it has to be done before you arrive. Your location will have been decided by then.
> 
> As for doing QSR over ODF, I don't think I would want to work the carts and stuff. I was very happy being in a restaurant. It differs for everyone, though. My roomie was very happy doing ODF at DHS.





WhateverLolaWants said:


> You'll get assigned the location you're working when you get there. As for which section in that location you'll actually work will be determined on a day to day basis. We logged into a computer that would tell us where to go, who to break when we got there, etc. What popped up on the computer was based on what your managers checked off that you were capable of doing and the most important tasks that day came up on the computer first.
> 
> I worked at the carts and it had its pros and cons. No air conditioning/heat was one of the cons, but it was nice to not have to work the same location every day. I also liked my alone time when I worked, and I was on the parade route and got to watch all the shows in Frontierland. There was also a lot of downtime that I don't think would happen as much at one of the CS restaurants. We also closed before some of the CS restaurants. As for Casey's, I would never want to work there. Walked through there on my trip a couple of weeks ago and wanted to barf at the smell. Yuck!



Haha, some conflicting opinions there but thanks. I think I'd prefer one of the carts but I don't really know, so I think I'm just gonna let Disney decide! Thanks for all the advice though.

What does the actual work on the carts consist of? I wanna know what I might be getting myself into lol.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

InventorsDaughter said:


> Haha, some conflicting opinions there but thanks. I think I'd prefer one of the carts but I don't really know, so I think I'm just gonna let Disney decide! Thanks for all the advice though.
> 
> What does the actual work on the carts consist of? I wanna know what I might be getting myself into lol.



Honestly, I think leaving it all up to fate is the best way to go. That's how I was with roommates especially. If I got a bad roommate by chance then it wouldn't be my fault, but choosing a roommate ahead of time that ended up sucking? That would be on my shoulders. 

Anyways, there were essentially two parts of carts - kitchen and the carts. Oh and a stock team for dry goods like napkins, straws, etc. They were also responsible for the drink carts that went with each cart (heavy things!) and refilled ice. I worked for Stands West (Frontierland, Adventureland, and Liberty Square) so turkey leg, Sleepy Hollow, churro/pretzel, fry cart, Aloha Isle, Sunshine Tree, eggroll cart, hot dog. In the kitchen, people cooked the food and brought it out when they got a radio call for replenishment. At the actual cart, you'd sometimes work yourself and do all functions (register and serve the food), or you'd work with someone and one would do register, one would serve the food. At the beginning of the day, you set up the cart (start heating up any ovens, fill up the chips, etc). At the end of the night, you were responsible for cleaning a cart which involved scrubbing down anything the food touched, fill the napkin holders, dispose of the food that is left, etc.


----------



## Sorahana

Disneyobsession138 said:


> I have been reading these threads for a long time, however this is my first time posting though not my last! I've been deciding when to do a program and just gathering as much information as possible. I loveee reading these threads!! And Joanna is just a godly wealth of knowledge, I must say!!
> 
> I know that all my questions must have been answered previously, but I honestly can't find them at the moment!!
> 
> I have decided to do a Fall 2009 program, am nervous since I know that the apps open soon, and I had a couple questions!! :
> 1. I know they both must have their pros and cons, but in everyone's opinions, is Fall Advantage or Fall better?
> 2. What types of questions are questions I should be prepared to answer for my telephone interview (after I apply of course!)?
> 3. Are there any things that would be helpful to mention, or things they really want to hear from you when they are speaking to you during the interview?
> 4. Do I need to tell them of previous work experience, or do they see my college transcript?
> 5. Do you recommend taking classes? Do I pay for these classes?
> 6. Tips for applying, about the program, approaches or anything at all?! Haha thanks so much in advance, I really appreciate it. I get very anxious!



I thought I'd toss in my two cents as well =). (Need to get more into this being a campus rep now, yay!) 

1. I did a Spring program as well, I liked it. FA is longer then Fall, as Spring Advantage is longer then Spring.
2. Why you want to do this, what kind of person would you be looking for for this program, certain situations that may arise, how you'd deal with living situations, etc.
3. Your interest in Disney, how Disney has affected you, your favorite character, your favorite park, what park you'd like to work in, etc. 
4. You should tell them about previous work experience. They have a spot for it on the application. 
5. It's up to you. You don't have to. They have some courses where you have to do work for and some you don't. They also have classes that focus on a particular area (Communications, Entertainment, Engineering, etc). 
6. Apply as early as possible so you have a better chance of getting a role you really want!


----------



## razzery

Okay problem here. How many classes are you allowed to take? Like can I do 2 ACE classes and then the engineering professional study? 
I'm kinda starting to freak cause the main reason I'm doing the program is for the engineering class but I'll be taking two classes at my university. Disney said I could take time off for the class since it meets twice a week as if it were a Disney class. Does this mean I can't do the engineering class also?


----------



## Joanna71985

razzery said:


> Okay problem here. How many classes are you allowed to take? Like can I do 2 ACE classes and then the engineering professional study?
> I'm kinda starting to freak cause the main reason I'm doing the program is for the engineering class but I'll be taking two classes at my university. Disney said I could take time off for the class since it meets twice a week as if it were a Disney class. Does this mean I can't do the engineering class also?



You can take up to 2 classes for the regular program, and up to 4 classes for the Advantage program.


----------



## MKandy

Quick question:

I do not plan on taking any Disney courses while doing my program.  Do you think I should bring a printer?  Are there things I need to print?

If I do not take a printer, is there a place I could print things if I needed?

Thanks and have a magical day.


----------



## Berlioz70

MKandy said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I do not plan on taking any Disney courses while doing my program.  Do you think I should bring a printer?  Are there things I need to print?
> 
> If I do not take a printer, is there a place I could print things if I needed?
> 
> Thanks and have a magical day.



I brought a printer and the only time I used it (outside of class) was to print resumes. However, each apartment complex has a computer lab - so if you plan accordingly then you should have no problems!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Northbridge is not (nor was it ever) a Disney housing complex.  Northbridge did have some units that were leased to Walt Disney World College and International Programs, who then sub-leased the units to PI program participants.  So, Northbridge has not been shut down, it is still there, just possibly not as many Disney Cast living there.




lauraebeth said:


> Also, like gray said they were dramatically cut. some went from having like 10 to have 1 intern! and I believe the internship I applied for(youth education facilitator) which is a department run solely on interns, went from 6 to 3. . .



Umm, not quite.

Disney's Youth Education Series has over 100 active facilitators.  Of those, usually around 15 per semester are interns.  This semester, the number of interns will be lower than 15 (I can't say how many, because I don't know for sure, but it is less than 15).  The rest of the facilitators are either Seasonal or Part time Cast that are statused to YES, or cross-u cast members from other lines of business (this is the category I fall into)

Lauraebeth ... am I reading correctly that you'll be one of the YES interns for this coming semester?  If so, congratulations, and welcome to the team.  (Send me a PM with any YES specific questions that you may have, and I'll do my best to answer them)


----------



## graygables

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Disney's Youth Education Series has over 100 active facilitators.  Of those, usually around 15 per semester are interns.  This semester, the number of interns will be lower than 15 (I can't say how many, because I don't know for sure, but it is less than 15).  The rest of the facilitators are either Seasonal or Part time Cast that are statused to YES, or cross-u cast members from other lines of business (this is the category I fall into)



Eric,
I'm sending my DDs to the Homeschool Days and spoke with the person in charge of that (w/ YES) who told me they only hired 3 interns this semester, which is where Laura got her info (from me passing it on).

Can you tell me more about the cross-u category?  It sounds interesting...

Also, if anyone is a current CM at AK and knows of someone that I could network my 10yo with regarding animal care and rescue, I would certainly appreciate it.  She's not old enough for the backstage tour, but she is PASSIONATE about becoming an animal rescuer/caregiver and I would love to see if she could shadow someone for half a day or so.


----------



## glendalais

Florida might be different in this regard, but here at the DLR, Cross-U (Cross Utilisation) is a programme by which Salaried Cast Members, especially those who work in office environments, pick up work shifts in the park during peak seasons to supplement the normal hourly frontline Cast.

For example, this past Christmas, we've had Salaried Cast Members working some of the Attractions in order to fill shifts that would have otherwise gone empty.

However, that being said, I have noticed that WDW does tend to use the term "Cross-U" in a different way than we do out here, so it might be something totally different over there.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

graygables said:


> Eric,
> I'm sending my DDs to the Homeschool Days and spoke with the person in charge of that (w/ YES) who told me they only hired 3 interns this semester, which is where Laura got her info (from me passing it on).
> 
> Can you tell me more about the cross-u category?  It sounds interesting...
> .



3 seems awfully low ... i know that it's less than 15.  (and I wouldn't be terribly surprised to learn that there's a little bit of a disconnect between the sales folk and the way things actually end up happening.)  I also know that one of the YES program managers commented that they were very happy with the people that they got"




glendalais said:


> Florida might be different in this regard, but here at the DLR, Cross-U (Cross Utilisation) is a programme by which Salaried Cast Members, especially those who work in office environments, pick up work shifts in the park during peak seasons to supplement the normal hourly frontline Cast.



Glen is correct.  That's one definition of a cross-u cast member, and we do use it on this coast too.  However, we have another definition that we also use, which is the one that applies to my situation with YES.

I'm statused (my "home") is at the Magic Kingdom.  (not disclosing my location for privacy reasons).  I auditioned for, and was accepted, as a Cross-U YES facilitator.  What that means is that periodically, the YES program scheduler will send an email message to myself and my scheduler, asking if YES can use me on a given day, at a given time.  

If my scheduler deems that there are enough other people available in our area, he will release me to YES for all or part of that day.  If my scheduler releases me for the entire day, after my YES shift is done, I'm done for the day.  If he only releases me for part of the day, then I can work with YES for that part of the day (generally, all the YES programs are in the morning/early afternoon), and then I'd have to work in my statused location after that.  If there aren't enough people to support me being released to YES, then my scheduler lets me know this, I send an apologetic email to the YES scheduler saying I'm not available, and all is good.

In an average month, YES usually requests me for 2-3 days.  I only know 4* of the programs that YES offers, and they also like to spread the work out among the facilitators.  Some months, I don't get a cross-u request, some months, I get more (from Nov. 10 - Dec. 13, I spent all or part of 13 days with YES)

*I'm fully trained on 3 programs, and have been trained but still need to checkout on 1 ... 6 of those 13 days in Nov/Dec were to be trained on that 4th program.  Also, 3 of them are because I'm a trainer for one of the programs (I train new facilitators), and we were having meetings regarding the upcoming training)


----------



## graygables

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> 3 seems awfully low



Oh, it doesn't really when you look at how the whole PI thing went this semester.  It was an ugly scene of cancelled after cancelled PIs.  Even retail management, buh-bye.  There were 2 different email rejections, one was the usual "found someone more qualified" and the other was "the position is no longer available". LOTS of those went out. 

The cross-u sounds fascinating.  If (keeping fingers crossed), I stay on with the company, I'd love to somehow get into the Institute or work with YES.  Thanks for sharing what you do!


----------



## princessaurora1

I have a quick question, which I'm sure has been discussed before (I just can't find it at the moment):

Will I find out what time my housing meeting is on the day that I check-in?  And are the housing meetings typically in the afternoon?  

My dad is helping me move in on the 21st, but his flight back home is around 3pm.  We're trying to decided if I will have time to drive him to the airport, if he should take Disney "Magical Express" from our DVC, of if he should just take a cab to the airport from the apartments.  I just wasn't sure how the schedule on check-in day would run, or if I won't find out the schedule until I check in.


----------



## Joanna71985

princessaurora1 said:


> I have a quick question, which I'm sure has been discussed before (I just can't find it at the moment):
> 
> Will I find out what time my housing meeting is on the day that I check-in?  And are the housing meetings typically in the afternoon?
> 
> My dad is helping me move in on the 21st, but his flight back home is around 3pm.  We're trying to decided if I will have time to drive him to the airport, if he should take Disney "Magical Express" from our DVC, of if he should just take a cab to the airport from the apartments.  I just wasn't sure how the schedule on check-in day would run, or if I won't find out the schedule until I check in.



You will find out the time of the housing meeting when you check-in. Usually there are 2 meetings in a day, and the meetings are in the afternoon. If there are 2, the first one is early afternoon (around 12 or so), and the second one is later (around 3 or so). But the times can change every time.


----------



## Jedi Jenn

When do you start being able to get into the parks for free?


----------



## glendalais

Jedi Jenn said:


> When do you start being able to get into the parks for free?



Your complimentary park admission is tied with your WDW Cast ID, so as soon as you get that at your Traditions class, you can enter the parks by simply inserting it into the ticket turnstyle as you would a ticket. 

If you try to use it the same day as your Traditions class, it might not work since it hasn't been activated, just swing by the Guest Relations window and they'll issue you a ticket.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Hey guys

Do we get free entrance to the Disney Waterparks?


----------



## Sorahana

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Do we get free entrance to the Disney Waterparks?



No you do not. There are times when a 50% off waterpark admission is offered to cast members though. I know that last Jan-Feb when Blizzard Beach was closed, you got 50% off entrance to Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Do we get free entrance to the Disney Waterparks?



Usually not. Sometimes there will be a period where you can (like right now, CMs can get into one of the water parks for free til Feb 28). But usually CMs do have to pay to get into the water parks (unless you work in one, I believe).


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I'm only a senior in HS right now, but I was wondering anyway...

I'm looking at very small liberal arts colleges for next year (if anyone's heard of Knox or Kalamazoo, I've been accepted to those already ), and I doubt they'll grant credit for the college program. So if I decided to do it, would that basically amount to taking a semester off to work in WDW? I'd also really like to study abroad while in college, and my parents want me to graduate in four years. ACK! Can anyone provide insight into, well, any of this?


----------



## Brent13

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I'm only a senior in HS right now, but I was wondering anyway...
> 
> I'm looking at very small liberal arts colleges for next year (if anyone's heard of Knox or Kalamazoo, I've been accepted to those already ), and I doubt they'll grant credit for the college program. So if I decided to do it, would that basically amount to taking a semester off to work in WDW? I'd also really like to study abroad while in college, and my parents want me to graduate in four years. ACK! Can anyone provide insight into, well, any of this?



If your college doesn't give you credit, then yes, its like taking a semester off.  But its totally worth it!  Just check with your advisor whenever you get to that point.


----------



## sylvesterT21

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I'm only a senior in HS right now, but I was wondering anyway...
> 
> I'm looking at very small liberal arts colleges for next year (if anyone's heard of Knox or Kalamazoo, I've been accepted to those already ), and I doubt they'll grant credit for the college program. So if I decided to do it, would that basically amount to taking a semester off to work in WDW? I'd also really like to study abroad while in college, and my parents want me to graduate in four years. ACK! Can anyone provide insight into, well, any of this?



Congrats on the acceptances!

A few thoughts:

Disney offers classes on the College Program that are free to participants except for books, and they don't schedule you for work at times when the class is offered..and your school might give you credit for one of those if not for the "internship"

You also have the option of taking online classes or classes at the University of Central Florida in Orlando, or online while you are on your program

Or you could take classes over the summer or something either at your school or at another school and transfer those credits....it would all involve working with your school to see what that works but that also depends on where you end up going

If you have decided this program is for you, then there are definitely ways of making it work. I had credits when I came into college from AP courses, plus I took classes last summer (everyone at my school does that the summer after sophomore year), so I had two free terms off, though obviously not everyone is as lucky.

 Hope that helped!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

good to know it's not totally out of the question. thanks guys!

see, when i was little i had this whole scenario where i'd be ariel by day and an imagineer designing rides and living in cinderella castle by night... this was before the cinderella castle suite, when it was just an unused apartment for the disney family...so now the ariel bit might actually be possible. i know it's very, very rare for CPers to get pulled for face, but a girl can dream, right?


----------



## Joanna71985

QueenofPrideRock said:


> i know it's very, very rare for CPers to get pulled for face, but a girl can dream, right?



Not always. I had 2 roomies on one of my CPs that were friends with princesses.


----------



## RUPSYCHED4DISNEY

hey everyone!!

i'm heading down for spring advantage in 2 weeks and am super super excited!!  i didn't see this previously, but was just wondering if anyone had experience with shipping a car down to florida...my car probably wouldn't last a trip down from new jersey, so i was just wondering if it would be best to have it shipped the 2nd or 3rd day there since i'll have my actual address and i have to be there to sign for it.

thanks so much!!!


----------



## disnyfan89

Ok so I'm starting the Spring College program at Disneyland in Feb and I'm trying to tie up my lose ends. For the housing we are required to get renter's insurance. The only problem is when I try to call insurance providers they need to know a bunch of information about where I am staying that I don't have. This concerns me as I need the Renter's Insurance at time of check in. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## aznshents

Hey everyone, 

What are the differences between working as a CPer and in the PI program? I'm a Finance major and want to keep on learning/applying finance if I intern at Disney. 

Is the PI program harder/easier to get in?

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

aznshents said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> What are the differences between working as a CPer and in the PI program? I'm a Finance major and want to keep on learning/applying finance if I intern at Disney.
> 
> Is the PI program harder/easier to get in?
> 
> Thanks!



The CP has basic roles, that go for any major. The PIs are more major specific, and are a lot harder to get accepted to (since they take less people). Also, most of the PIs require having done the CP.


----------



## Berlioz70

aznshents said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> What are the differences between working as a CPer and in the PI program? I'm a Finance major and want to keep on learning/applying finance if I intern at Disney.
> 
> Is the PI program harder/easier to get in?
> 
> Thanks!



Joanna is right! About 7-9,000 students apply for PIs each semester, but only a couple hundred are accepted. Whereas nearly 7,000 CPs (with ICPs, CS) are accepted.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

how do you pay for rent the first few weeks? I know they don't send you bills they just take it out of your paychecks

so how do they do it in the beginning?


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

they don't charge you rent your first week, but they charge you double the second week.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Honestly, I think leaving it all up to fate is the best way to go. That's how I was with roommates especially. If I got a bad roommate by chance then it wouldn't be my fault, but choosing a roommate ahead of time that ended up sucking? That would be on my shoulders.
> 
> Anyways, there were essentially two parts of carts - kitchen and the carts. Oh and a stock team for dry goods like napkins, straws, etc. They were also responsible for the drink carts that went with each cart (heavy things!) and refilled ice. I worked for Stands West (Frontierland, Adventureland, and Liberty Square) so turkey leg, Sleepy Hollow, churro/pretzel, fry cart, Aloha Isle, Sunshine Tree, eggroll cart, hot dog. In the kitchen, people cooked the food and brought it out when they got a radio call for replenishment. At the actual cart, you'd sometimes work yourself and do all functions (register and serve the food), or you'd work with someone and one would do register, one would serve the food. At the beginning of the day, you set up the cart (start heating up any ovens, fill up the chips, etc). At the end of the night, you were responsible for cleaning a cart which involved scrubbing down anything the food touched, fill the napkin holders, dispose of the food that is left, etc.



So there's a chance I might be working completely backstage?
That would kinda suck... Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SweaterInJune

RUPSYCHED4DISNEY said:


> hey everyone!!
> 
> i'm heading down for spring advantage in 2 weeks and am super super excited!!  i didn't see this previously, but was just wondering if anyone had experience with shipping a car down to florida...my car probably wouldn't last a trip down from new jersey, so i was just wondering if it would be best to have it shipped the 2nd or 3rd day there since i'll have my actual address and i have to be there to sign for it.
> 
> thanks so much!!!



One of my best friends had his car sent down from NY on the auto train, but picked it up before his program began, I believe.  You will have all sorts of training/meetings your first few days/weeks and won't know schedule specifics until you're there and assigned.  It might be a challenge to ensure you will be around at any given time to receive your car.  Have you decided that a car is absolutely necessary?  



disnyfan89 said:


> Ok so I'm starting the Spring College program at Disneyland in Feb and I'm trying to tie up my lose ends. For the housing we are required to get renter's insurance. The only problem is when I try to call insurance providers they need to know a bunch of information about where I am staying that I don't have. This concerns me as I need the Renter's Insurance at time of check in.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Call the CP office and discuss this with them.  If they require it at check-in, they must have suitable, necessary information available that you can use to obtain the insurance...


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

InventorsDaughter said:


> So there's a chance I might be working completely backstage?
> That would kinda suck... Thanks for all your help!



Nope, we rotated. Though, there were some people who liked working in the kitchen and requested it.


----------



## HallGirl

Does anyone know if graduate students can do the CP?


----------



## Joanna71985

HallGirl said:


> Does anyone know if graduate students can do the CP?



I believe so.


----------



## Berlioz70

HallGirl said:


> Does anyone know if graduate students can do the CP?



Yep! You just have to be a student when you apply, it doesn't matter at what level. I just earned my masters in May and was in the CP this past fall.


----------



## joepic

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep! You just have to be a student when you apply, it doesn't matter at what level. I just earned my masters in May and was in the CP this past fall.



I've always wondered this, thanks for confirming it for me!


----------



## graygables

HallGirl said:


> Does anyone know if graduate students can do the CP?



I'm a grad student and check in for Spring on Wednesday!


----------



## joepic

graygables said:


> I'm a grad student and check in for Spring on Wednesday!



Congratulations! What are you going down for?


----------



## HallGirl

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep! You just have to be a student when you apply, it doesn't matter at what level. I just earned my masters in May and was in the CP this past fall.



That's great news!  I really want to do the program again since I enjoyed my first one so much.


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> I'm a grad student and check in for Spring on Wednesday!



Yay! So exciting!


----------



## LittleAlice

so..i'm kind of confused about the whole college program thing. How exactly does it fit in with college? And what about costs? I'm majoring in journalism and minoring in drama/theater, would that fit in with the college program? Also,  i would like to be a face character, but i can also dance really well, if i  don't get character will i be able to try for a dancer instead?


----------



## Joanna71985

LittleAlice said:


> so..i'm kind of confused about the whole college program thing. How exactly does it fit in with college? And what about costs? I'm majoring in journalism and minoring in drama/theater, would that fit in with the college program?



The CP is an internship. You take a semester and go work at Disney.

As for costs, the only thing you have to pay for the CP is the housing fee ($100), which is paid when you accept. Other then that, you don't have to pay anything. Rent is taken out of the paycheck, so you don't have to worry about it.

You can find more info here: http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com


----------



## Berlioz70

LittleAlice said:


> I'm majoring in journalism and minoring in drama/theater, would that fit in with the college program? Also,  i would like to be a face character, but i can also dance really well, if i  don't get character will i be able to try for a dancer instead?



For journalism you might try for the Photopass role - they prefer people who have experience taking photos!

Movers/Characters are the same audition. Based on that one audition you may be considered for face, or you'd be considered as a mover. Depending on your look/skill, you could be considered for both! 

As for a "dancer" those are equity positions. Examples are the dances in the castle show and the dancers in Beauty and the Beast. You cannot do these roles while on the college program - these require a seperate audition which would require you to sign a contract for the show and you would then have to join the equity union. The downside to these positions is the poor job security, if your show closes then you're out of a job. 

Whereas movers/characters would get to work at all of the parks and could essentially get to do something different everyday depending on what you get trained in! Even when a show closes - such as HSM2 closed recently, you'd still have a job because you can just get trained in something else (maybe HSM3).


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I would guess PhotoPass would be a good one for me being that I'm a Graphic Design Student


----------



## LittleAlice

thanks for the help!


----------



## Ylushi

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I would guess PhotoPass would be a good one for me being that I'm a Graphic Design Student



does your college require photography for your degree?
Mine has absolutely nothing to do with taking photos at all  Just editing photos.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Ylushi said:


> does your college require photography for your degree?
> Mine has absolutely nothing to do with taking photos at all  Just editing photos.



I believe at one point I will be doing Photography as a course for my degree.  Right now I just have computer and art classes.  So I figure why not do the PhotoPass do to me going to be doing photography classes and I love taking pics


----------



## TiggerTastic09

hey ya'll. i'm doing photopass. i just checked in yesterday and have traditions tommorow. i would say apply early because it's super hard to get. i met my training manager today and he told me that there would only be 3 of us training this round. 

i don't know what it'll be like next fall, but for spring, we're super super small. as we continue along i'd be glad to answer questions about it


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

TiggerTastic09 said:


> hey ya'll. i'm doing photopass. i just checked in yesterday and have traditions tommorow. i would say apply early because it's super hard to get. i met my training manager today and he told me that there would only be 3 of us training this round.
> 
> i don't know what it'll be like next fall, but for spring, we're super super small. as we continue along i'd be glad to answer questions about it



Wow, that's awesome!!  I just wish I could think of some question lol


----------



## Joanna71985

TiggerTastic09 said:


> hey ya'll. i'm doing photopass. i just checked in yesterday and have traditions tommorow. i would say apply early because it's super hard to get. i met my training manager today and he told me that there would only be 3 of us training this round.
> 
> i don't know what it'll be like next fall, but for spring, we're super super small. as we continue along i'd be glad to answer questions about it



Where are you going to be working Jacki?


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

TiggerTastic09 said:


> hey ya'll. i'm doing photopass. i just checked in yesterday and have traditions tommorow. i would say apply early because it's super hard to get. i met my training manager today and he told me that there would only be 3 of us training this round.
> 
> i don't know what it'll be like next fall, but for spring, we're super super small. as we continue along i'd be glad to answer questions about it



Aw, I got a question!! Could you tell us what its like to train after your done tomorrow?


----------



## BeckerzCP09

I know theres a ton but doesn't any one have a whole list of all the disney rides?

it's been like forever since i've been to disney so i don't want to miss any


----------



## Berlioz70

BeckerzCP09 said:


> I know theres a ton but doesn't any one have a whole list of all the disney rides?
> 
> it's been like forever since i've been to disney so i don't want to miss any



Visit disneyworld.com and you can look at all the attractions with photos. Allears.net is a good place to check them out as well.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Ooh! Thought of another one!

Is there an ideal time to do the CP? Not like spring vs fall but like what year of college?


----------



## Joanna71985

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Ooh! Thought of another one!
> 
> Is there an ideal time to do the CP? Not like spring vs fall but like what year of college?



It varies by the person. I did my first CP after 1 semester in school. And I hope to do a 5th right after I graduate (with CPs 2, 3, and 4 every year in between). They all felt like the right time for me.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Ooh! Thought of another one!
> 
> Is there an ideal time to do the CP? Not like spring vs fall but like what year of college?



I did my CP before my last semester of college. I was 21 and could experience more of Florida. Being in a 21+ apartment was more drama free. Also, if you're interested in a long term career with Disney, I think it would be better to network right before you graduate rather than "oh hey, I graduate in 3 years, do you mind if I keep your name and number until I'm ready?"


----------



## SurfinStitch

i'm guessing this is a disneyworld only thing right? I'm getting ready to move down south for school and would love it if dlr had something like this!


----------



## glendalais

SurfinStitch said:


> i'm guessing this is a disneyworld only thing right? I'm getting ready to move down south for school and would love it if dlr had something like this!



DLR does offer a College Programme: 

http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/disneycollegeprogram/dlr/index.html

However, if you're moving down here, it's just easier to hire into the resort normally. 

http://www.disneyland.jobs/


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Hey guys, since we don't get into the waterparks for free I was wondering how much a season pass would be?

My friend said something about a discount season or maybe annual pass, anyone know if this exists or how much it would be?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey guys, since we don't get into the waterparks for free I was wondering how much a season pass would be?
> 
> My friend said something about a discount season or maybe annual pass, anyone know if this exists or how much it would be?
> 
> Thanks!



We actually get in free to Blizzard Beach until Feb. 28th. Then next winter we'll get in free at Typhoon Lagoon - you could get a pass if you wanted... but I'd just wait until the free dates kick in!


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Berlioz70 said:


> We actually get in free to Blizzard Beach until Feb. 28th. Then next winter we'll get in free at Typhoon Lagoon - you could get a pass if you wanted... but I'd just wait until the free dates kick in!



Thanks, but I don't actually start my CP until June and I'm guessing free admission would be pretty rare in the summer?


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> Thanks, but I don't actually start my CP until June and I'm guessing free admission would be pretty rare in the summer?



Yeah. But there are days that are discounted, and sometimes free after a certain hour (like 2pm). There will still be good deals for the water parks in the summer.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah. But there are days that are discounted, and sometimes free after a certain hour (like 2pm). There will still be good deals for the water parks in the summer.



That's cool. Thanks guys!


----------



## Climber656

InventorsDaughter said:


> That's cool. Thanks guys!


I have never been to either of the water parks, but they seem like alot of fun! Then again, I have only been to WDW twice. Once when I was 2 and once this past july. I didn't even get to go to MK when I was there....sad.


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> That's cool. Thanks guys!



You're welcome.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Joanna71985 said:


> Where are you going to be working Jacki?



I'll be at Epcot, mostly Futureworld until I get character trained.



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Aw, I got a question!! Could you tell us what its like to train after your done tomorrow?



Training is a lot mroe about Guest service than actually taking pictures, but they do talk about that. They might have gone over it more, but all 3 of us in my training group had some amount of experience in photography. We had a combination of classroom learning and practical application. We took a lot of pictures in training.

I love my job so far, it's absolutely AMAZING. I don't want to ramble on here, but if you have specific questions you can PM me or something. Good luck if/when you apply!


----------



## Joanna71985

TiggerTastic09 said:


> I'll be at Epcot, mostly Futureworld until I get character trained.



Do you know when that will be?

At least I know where to look for you in March.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Joanna71985 said:


> Do you know when that will be?
> 
> At least I know where to look for you in March.


not sure yet. for most CMs it's after like 2 months, but one of my trainers mentioned they want to push us through with the new group of characters and attendants coming in now...so we'll see. i've heard as soon as the end of the month. i'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## Joanna71985

TiggerTastic09 said:


> not sure yet. for most CMs it's after like 2 months, but one of my trainers mentioned they want to push us through with the new group of characters and attendants coming in now...so we'll see. i've heard as soon as the end of the month. i'll let you know when it happens.



Great!


----------



## jewjubean

got a ??...a friend of mine wants to try out for the career start program. and the rules say you have to apply no later than 48 months after you graduated high school. her 48 months are up this may...if she applies in Jan/Feb for the program even though it doesnt start till this fall would she be able to go because the program would be after your 48 months is up??? I know this doesnt have anything to do with the college program but i figured it was close enough


----------



## DisneyTampa

I heard a rumor that cast members still get their 50% Christmas discount until February 12. Is that true? If so that's awesome that I will be arriving the last week or two before it ends!


----------



## _frazzle

DisneyTampa said:


> I heard a rumor that cast members still get their 50% Christmas discount until February 12. Is that true? If so that's awesome that I will be arriving the last week or two before it ends!



It is true! Isn't that amazing?! They extended it


----------



## Scully12

DisneyTampa said:


> I heard a rumor that cast members still get their 50% Christmas discount until February 12. Is that true? If so that's awesome that I will be arriving the last week or two before it ends!



I know last year we got ours until the 13th


----------



## DisneyTampa

That's awesome!! I told my family about it and they are all giving me money and their wishlists.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Talking of discount, can we use discount for bookings after our CP has ended?

For example, my CP is in the summer, but say I wanted to stay at Christmas, would I be able to book my vacation during my CP and take advantage of the discount?


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> Talking of discount, can we use discount for bookings after our CP has ended?
> 
> For example, my CP is in the summer, but say I wanted to stay at Christmas, would I be able to book my vacation during my CP and take advantage of the discount?



No. You have to have a work ID to get the resort discount, when you check in to the resort.


----------



## gatorlexi08

Hey guys I am so glad I found this thread, you all seem awesome! I was hoping some past, present or future CPs could help me.


I am currently a student at the University of Florida thinking about doing the Disney College Program. I am a first-year student but because I came to UF with so many credits, from AP courses, I am considered a sophomore credit wise. Therefore, I am set to graduate in 1 semester and 2 years! Needless to say, I definitely have the time to take a semester off, because I'll already be graduating ahead of my class. I would really like to do the college program but am unsure. I am from Orlando and grew up going to Disney about 5 times a year or more. My high school choir performed there every year and I got lots of free tickets. My boyfriend currently works there and my parents met working there 19 years ago! So, I have a lot of ties to Disney. Now it seems like I go to Disney at least once a month. I love it there but when the crowds are bad it drives me nuts! Sometimes I get a bit Disney-ed out and take a break for a while. Still, I truly believe that it is my destiny to work at Disney somehow, someway, someday. I know that the college program can be beneficial, but I am wondering if I should just get a summer job there instead and go seasonal during the school year? I live about 40 minutes from the parks and UF is a 2 hour drive away.

Should I just get a job or do the internship?


----------



## Joanna71985

gatorlexi08 said:


> Hey guys I am so glad I found this thread, you all seem awesome! I was hoping sme past, present or future CPs could help me.
> 
> 
> I am currently a student at the University of Florida thinking about doing the Disney College Program. I am a first-year student but because I came to UF with so many credits, from AP courses, I am considered a sophomore credit wise. Therefore, I am set to graduate in 1 semester and 2 years! Needless to say, I definitely have the time to take a semester off, because I'll already be graduating ahead of my class. I would really like to do the college program but am unsure. I am from Orlando and grew up going to Disney about 5 times a year or more. My high school choir performed there every year and I got lots of free tickets. My boyfriend currently works there and my parents met working there 19 years ago! So, I have a lot of ties to Disney. Now it seems like I go to Disney at least once a month. I love it there but when the crowds are bad it drives me nuts! Sometimes I get a bit Disney-ed out and take a break for a while. Still, I truly believe that it is my destiny to work at Disney somehow, someway, someday. I know that the college program can be beneficial, but I am wondering if I should just get a summer job there instead and go seasonal during the school year? I live about 40 minutes from the parks and UF is a 2 hour drive away.
> 
> Should I just get a job or do the internship?



I am not positive, but I am pretty sure there is a hiring freeze at WDW. So it may be easier to do the CP.


----------



## Scully12

gatorlexi08 said:


> Hey guys I am so glad I found this thread, you all seem awesome! I was hoping some past, present or future CPs could help me.
> 
> 
> I am currently a student at the University of Florida thinking about doing the Disney College Program. I am a first-year student but because I came to UF with so many credits, from AP courses, I am considered a sophomore credit wise. Therefore, I am set to graduate in 1 semester and 2 years! Needless to say, I definitely have the time to take a semester off, because I'll already be graduating ahead of my class. I would really like to do the college program but am unsure. I am from Orlando and grew up going to Disney about 5 times a year or more. My high school choir performed there every year and I got lots of free tickets. My boyfriend currently works there and my parents met working there 19 years ago! So, I have a lot of ties to Disney. Now it seems like I go to Disney at least once a month. I love it there but when the crowds are bad it drives me nuts! Sometimes I get a bit Disney-ed out and take a break for a while. Still, I truly believe that it is my destiny to work at Disney somehow, someway, someday. I know that the college program can be beneficial, but I am wondering if I should just get a summer job there instead and go seasonal during the school year? I live about 40 minutes from the parks and UF is a 2 hour drive away.
> 
> Should I just get a job or do the internship?



I'd say get an actually job. You get paid more. You'd have higher status than CPs, getting better scheduling and such...


----------



## gatorlexi08

Hmm. Some mixed advice there.  I had heard about the hiring freeze but I'm kinda hoping that it might let up before the crazy Summer Vacation rush. Despite the freeze though, I know 2 people that have been hired there within the last year, one in characters because of her height and the other was a CP before.  Gah! Planning life is confusing sometimes... Well, at least I'm grateful that I have both options. I would probably do the CP in spring '10 though because I don't want to miss another great season of Gator football. 

Thanks for your advice though!


----------



## chrisb26

I have a question on dress clothes as to how much to take and what kind. For a guy how many times would we be required to wear like a tie I know you probably would have to in triditions but not sure how often we would at other times.

Also do we have to dress up if we are taking classes? If so how dressed up is it? Like would jeans and a nice button down shirt work?


----------



## Scully12

chrisb26 said:


> I have a question on dress clothes as to how much to take and what kind. For a guy how many times would we be required to wear like a tie I know you probably would have to in triditions but not sure how often we would at other times.
> 
> Also do we have to dress up if we are taking classes? If so how dressed up is it? Like would jeans and a nice button down shirt work?



http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/disneylook/males_noncost.html

That lists everything you'll need to know about what to wear. If you aren't taking classes you'll only need dress clothes about twice. If you are taking classes you'll need them for every class unless you want to wear your work costume to class. You could just take one nice pair of pants and a few shirts and be fine.

You can not wear jeans though.


----------



## Berlioz70

gatorlexi08 said:


> Hmm. Some mixed advice there.  I had heard about the hiring freeze but I'm kinda hoping that it might let up before the crazy Summer Vacation rush. Despite the freeze though, I know 2 people that have been hired there within the last year, one in characters because of her height and the other was a CP before.  Gah! Planning life is confusing sometimes... Well, at least I'm grateful that I have both options. I would probably do the CP in spring '10 though because I don't want to miss another great season of Gator football.
> 
> Thanks for your advice though!



Yes, for all extensive purposes there is currently a "freeze." The truth... because of the poor economy people are staying at their jobs at Disney, whereas usually there is high turnover. They are not hiring less people, just no one is leaving so there are no openings. When someone does leave, the open position first goes to a current FT, PT, CT then CP. If no one currently employed wants the position then it goes to a "new" cast member. Most waitlists to get into the company are 6+ months, but they can't give you an exact length because it all depends on how fast people leave. 

We are hiring characters 5' and lower, we are also looking for Princesses and fairies. This changes all the time, so if you are considering employment for this summer then you'll want to check back again once it gets closer to a audition date. If you pass the audition they'll want you to be available ASAP, so wait until May to audition.

If you are interested in another park job for this summer, then I would visit Casting now and get your name on the list! You can sit on the waitlist for two positions (ie. QSFB and Front Desk).


----------



## gatorlexi08

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes, for all extensive purposes there is currently a "freeze." The truth... because of the poor economy people are staying at their jobs at Disney, whereas usually there is high turnover. They are not hiring less people, just no one is leaving so there are no openings. When someone does leave, the open position first goes to a current FT, PT, CT then CP. If no one currently employed wants the position then it goes to a "new" cast member. Most waitlists to get into the company are 6+ months, but they can't give you an exact length because it all depends on how fast people leave.
> 
> We are hiring characters 5' and lower, we are also looking for Princesses and fairies. This changes all the time, so if you are considering employment for this summer then you'll want to check back again once it gets closer to a audition date. If you pass the audition they'll want you to be available ASAP, so wait until May to audition.
> 
> If you are interested in another park job for this summer, then I would visit Casting now and get your name on the list! You can sit on the waitlist for two positions (ie. QSFB and Front Desk).






Great info thanks alot! Do you know what the height requirement for the Princesses are? (Aurora and Cinderella specifically?)


----------



## Berlioz70

gatorlexi08 said:


> Great info thanks alot! Do you know what the height requirement for the Princesses are? (Aurora and Cinderella specifically?)



Face is interesting, they have general guidelines, but some characters range 5-6 inches - they are really looking at face, not always height. I think the general height for princesses is 5'4-5'7, but I'm not sure. Fairies seem to be 5-5'3ish for Tink, an 5'3-5'6ish for the others.

I'm not positive about the heights because face is no longer included in our height charts - they really very a lot.


----------



## chrisb26

I have a question about getting people into the park. How soon after you get there do you get the Main Entrence Pass? I know we get our work ID and can get in the park like the 2nd day right? But is it that quick for the other pass as well? I wanted to get my mom in before she went back home but in an email I got today from the DCP people it said it was mailed to you like a week after your first shift is that true?


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Joanna71985 said:


> No. You have to have a work ID to get the resort discount, when you check in to the resort.



Oh pants. Oh well, back to the drawing board on that one then! 

As always, thanks Joanna!


----------



## Berlioz70

chrisb26 said:


> I have a question about getting people into the park. How soon after you get there do you get the Main Entrence Pass? I know we get our work ID and can get in the park like the 2nd day right? But is it that quick for the other pass as well? I wanted to get my mom in before she went back home but in an email I got today from the DCP people it said it was mailed to you like a week after your first shift is that true?



This may have changed (as per the e-mail you received), but for the Fall 2008 program we received our Main Entrance pass during check-in (I can't remember if it was day 1 or 2), but you can't use your Main Gate until you get your ID, which you get at Traditions - which is typically Day 3.



InventorsDaughter said:


> Oh pants. Oh well, back to the drawing board on that one then!
> 
> As always, thanks Joanna!



You can always go seasonal or become a campus rep in order to stay with the company and have a current ID.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Berlioz70 said:


> This may have changed (as per the e-mail you received), but for the Fall 2008 program we received our Main Entrance pass during check-in (I can't remember if it was day 1 or 2), but you can't use your Main Gate until you get your ID, which you get at Traditions - which is typically Day 3.




Whats the difference between a Main Entrance pass and a Main Gate pass?


----------



## khancock

chrisb26 said:


> but in an email I got today from the DCP people it said it was mailed to you like a week after your first shift is that true?



If you got an email from the College Recruiting offices and it said that it would be mailed to you, then I would venture to say that it is accurate information.  

Lots of little things change from program to program, so this could be one of those little changes that impacts new CPs that differs from what we older alumni experienced.


----------



## khancock

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Whats the difference between a Main Entrance pass and a Main Gate pass?



They are the same thing.  I think "Main Entrance" is what the terminology is now and "Main Gate" is what was used in the past.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Alright, so I have three questions which may or may not have been asked in previous threads, but I keep forgetting them, so I just want to get them all out now.

1- Everyone talks about applying early, but don't you turn in your application at that presentation you attend? So is it better to watch the E-presentation as soon as it comes out, and then apply? Or is it better to go to the presentations at your (or a nearby) school and apply? I personally think I may come across better in a real interview, which I've read is still possible, but unlikely, at presentations, whereas e-presentations are all phone. I just want to try to get the best pick of roles, and I'm not sure exactly how applying works.

2- As we all know, every girl wants to be a Disney princess, and I'm no exception, I suppose. Although I'd even be cool with a stepsister. Haha. Anywayyyy... how do auditions work? Do they happen after moving down? Or do you have to come down early and audition? And do they pull people for face characters instantly, or after the audition? And I doubt that any CP would ever be allowed to be Tinkerbell, right? Performing a death-defying stunt every night doesn't seem like something they'd like CPs doing. Even if she is on Cinderella's laundry line. I will audition, with no high hopes, because just getting in would be a dream for me, and all roles have costumes, most of which are pretty cool anyway.

3- Do you need to be able to sing for any roles (besides the musical stage shows)? That is my one major failing. I can't sing very well. My boyfriend has been professionally trained, and keeps saying he'll teach me, but I'm embarrassed to let him hear my awful voice.

Oh, and one more.. what is a campus rep?


Thank you guys so much in advance.... I'm getting really excited just waiting for the applications to go up!


----------



## jusTine87

Lets see if I can help...

1- I personally will be doing the E-presentation. You can get your application in faster, and hopefully it will be processed when there are more roles available. You can attend a presentation on campus, which I would recommend, anyway.

2- You have to audition before you are accepted into the Entertainment role. Soon after they post the applications, they will release an audition schedule. They're held all over the country. If I'm not mistaken, they pull for face at larger auditions, and you won't usually know until you're there. If you fail the audition, then they can let you into another role, but depending on how late you auditioned, there may be fewer choices.

3- I don't believe you need to be able to sing for any CP roles. All the stage shows (Beauty and the Beast, Nemo, ect.) Are equity roles and professional actors.

A campus rep is someone that promotes the DCP on your campus. They have completed the program, and they advertise and help out prospective participant.


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Whats the difference between a Main Entrance pass and a Main Gate pass?



I'm pretty sure it's the same thing.



ZeroToHero said:


> Alright, so I have three questions which may or may not have been asked in previous threads, but I keep forgetting them, so I just want to get them all out now.
> 
> 1- Everyone talks about applying early, but don't you turn in your application at that presentation you attend? So is it better to watch the E-presentation as soon as it comes out, and then apply? Or is it better to go to the presentations at your (or a nearby) school and apply? I personally think I may come across better in a real interview, which I've read is still possible, but unlikely, at presentations, whereas e-presentations are all phone. I just want to try to get the best pick of roles, and I'm not sure exactly how applying works.
> 
> 2- As we all know, every girl wants to be a Disney princess, and I'm no exception, I suppose. Although I'd even be cool with a stepsister. Haha. Anywayyyy... how do auditions work? Do they happen after moving down? Or do you have to come down early and audition? And do they pull people for face characters instantly, or after the audition? And I doubt that any CP would ever be allowed to be Tinkerbell, right? Performing a death-defying stunt every night doesn't seem like something they'd like CPs doing. Even if she is on Cinderella's laundry line. I will audition, with no high hopes, because just getting in would be a dream for me, and all roles have costumes, most of which are pretty cool anyway.
> 
> 3- Do you need to be able to sing for any roles (besides the musical stage shows)? That is my one major failing. I can't sing very well. My boyfriend has been professionally trained, and keeps saying he'll teach me, but I'm embarrassed to let him hear my awful voice.
> 
> Oh, and one more.. what is a campus rep?
> 
> 
> Thank you guys so much in advance.... I'm getting really excited just waiting for the applications to go up!



1. It really is up to you. I will be doing the online presentation, because my school's presentations are too late in the season. I really want to apply early this time, because I don't want to take a chance of the roles I want filling up.

2. You audition before going down to FL. There are several auditions around the US that you can go to. 

Also, Tink in Wishes will not be a CP (I believe she falls into Equity).

3. Nope. Singing falls under Equity. CPs aren't in Equity. 

4. Campus Reps help promote the CP at their campus. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Thank you very much to both Joanna and Justine...  

So I guess there's good and bad parts to being in Equity, huh?  Alas. Oh well. Lots of other awesome things to do. I think for my first (but hopefully not last) CP, I'll just shoot for one of the non-Entertainment roles. If I ever try again, I'll try for one. But right now I just want to go, and if I limit my chances like Entertainment might, and then I don't get in, I'll be kicking myself all throughout Fall semester.  

...I love the little emotion smilies. So much.


----------



## Berlioz70

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Whats the difference between a Main Entrance pass and a Main Gate pass?



It's the same - Main Entrance is what the physical card reads... Main Gate is the "slang" we use when referring to it.



ZeroToHero said:


> I personally think I may come across better in a real interview, which I've read is still possible, but unlikely, at presentations, whereas e-presentations are all phone.



You are right - I've been to two presentations and did phone interviews both times. The face-to-face interviews are becoming less and less common because we have seperate people (not the recruiters) who do the interviews.



ZeroToHero said:


> And I doubt that any CP would ever be allowed to be Tinkerbell, right? Performing a death-defying stunt every night doesn't seem like something they'd like CPs doing.



Tink is a stunt performer - but it does fall under character performer. You have to go through a seperate stunt audition - Tink's involves pull ups (for arm strength) and height tests. They just changed the weight requirement for her, so the former girls are now working characters - I've heard lots of stories!!


----------



## chrisb26

khancock said:


> If you got an email from the College Recruiting offices and it said that it would be mailed to you, then I would venture to say that it is accurate information.
> 
> Lots of little things change from program to program, so this could be one of those little changes that impacts new CPs that differs from what we older alumni experienced.



okay thanks,

Can anybody that has started their CP already confirm this is how they are doing it? I would like to know if I'll be able to get my mom in before we get there if possible if not I guess we'll find out when I get there


----------



## ZeroToHero

Joanna71985 said:


> 1. It really is up to you. I will be doing the online presentation, because my school's presentations are too late in the season. I really want to apply early this time, because I don't want to take a chance of the roles I want filling up.



Is there any benefit to doing the live presentation over the E-presentation? I know they have people who "watch" you to see if you're sleeping and stuff, or talking with people instead of listening attentively. Does that only hurt you, or could it help you if you're really paying attention? 

I get paranoid that I'm going to miss some giant factoid that everyone else knows about and that's going to ruin me.

...I really just want the applications to go up so that I can get it done and stop freaking out.

Do we need recommendations from people? I have to get some for a thing in July anyway, so I might as well ask them to save whatever they write so they can alter it for the Mouse.


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> Is there any benefit to doing the live presentation over the E-presentation? I know they have people who "watch" you to see if you're sleeping and stuff, or talking with people instead of listening attentively. Does that only hurt you, or could it help you if you're really paying attention?
> 
> I get paranoid that I'm going to miss some giant factoid that everyone else knows about and that's going to ruin me.
> 
> ...I really just want the applications to go up so that I can get it done and stop freaking out.
> 
> Do we need recommendations from people? I have to get some for a thing in July anyway, so I might as well ask them to save whatever they write so they can alter it for the Mouse.



Not really. You can be accepted either way. Depending on when the school presentation is, I would do the online presentation. The same info is given at both.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Thank you so much for all your help! You're one of the only things that's keeping me sane right now...
my DB is saying "if you go, we'll be a miserable five instead of a happy six!" (he counts the dog)
my DS asked me when I was leaving.
my DM has already started planning the 4 times she's coming down (wasting my possible friends passes all on her greedy little self)
my DF has not said anything except "make sure you're still covered under insurance!"
my DBF went from saying "You know, a lot can happen in five months" to realizing what I thought he meant by that, and quickly said "No, no, no! I mean I'm going to miss you! It's a long time!!!!"

....Men. Oh well.
I'm excited for whatever happens.


----------



## Berlioz70

ZeroToHero said:


> Is there any benefit to doing the live presentation over the E-presentation?



The advantage is that you will have alumni at the presentation and you can interact with them and your recruiter to ask questions and get information. However, since you're on DIS, you can get the answer to most of your questions here anyway!



ZeroToHero said:


> Do we need recommendations from people?



Nope! CareerStart needs recommendations - but not us!


----------



## chrisb26

ZeroToHero said:


> Is there any benefit to doing the live presentation over the E-presentation? I know they have people who "watch" you to see if you're sleeping and stuff, or talking with people instead of listening attentively. Does that only hurt you, or could it help you if you're really paying attention?
> 
> I get paranoid that I'm going to miss some giant factoid that everyone else knows about and that's going to ruin me.
> 
> ...I really just want the applications to go up so that I can get it done and stop freaking out.
> 
> Do we need recommendations from people? I have to get some for a thing in July anyway, so I might as well ask them to save whatever they write so they can alter it for the Mouse.



I dont think it makes any difference. My school's presentation wasn't until the middle of November and I didn't want to wait that long before I applied. So I just did the Online Presentation. However I wanted to still talk to the recruiter so I actually went to the School Presentation also. It was funny though because the day I went to my schools presentation was the same day I found out I was accepted! So you can go to both if you wanted at least to ask questions but it doesn't make any difference I don't think.

I would especially recommend doing the online presentation if your schools one isn't until a while after you can start applying.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

ZeroToHero said:


> Is there any benefit to doing the live presentation over the E-presentation? I know they have people who "watch" you to see if you're sleeping and stuff, or talking with people instead of listening attentively. Does that only hurt you, or could it help you if you're really paying attention?
> 
> I get paranoid that I'm going to miss some giant factoid that everyone else knows about and that's going to ruin me.
> 
> ...I really just want the applications to go up so that I can get it done and stop freaking out.
> 
> Do we need recommendations from people? I have to get some for a thing in July anyway, so I might as well ask them to save whatever they write so they can alter it for the Mouse.



I preferred the live presentation. I can get a little dopey on the phone, so it benefitted myself to have the recruiter see me in person. Though, on the other hand, the live presentation is another step to "pass." At my presentation, we had to hand in our paperwork one by one and I am pretty convinced the reason for this was for the recruiter to say an intial yay or nay on our appearance/demeanor by the way she orders your paperwork.


----------



## Joanna71985

But even if you go to the live presentation, 99% of the time you still have a phone interview.


----------



## ZeroToHero

*keeps freaking out*
Does anyone know the general percentage of people who get in? How likely is it that you'll get rejected? I have no idea how popular this is.. and I know a lot of people were asked if they'd defer to the Fall semester.. which is a little worrying.


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> *keeps freaking out*
> Does anyone know the general percentage of people who get in? How likely is it that you'll get rejected? I have no idea how popular this is.. and I know a lot of people were asked if they'd defer to the Fall semester.. which is a little worrying.



The number changes every time, because people extend from the previous CP(There were around 900 CPs who extended from the Fall). This can affect the number of people affected for the next semester. Usually there are around 6,000 CPs in housing at a time.

Just make sure you apply early, and pick several roles. You should be fine.


----------



## BarbieGal457

Alright, I'm coming out of lurkdom here! I'm nervous!!  

In the Spring of 2010 I have to do my second internship, and it has to be 40 hrs/week. I was thinking of doing the Disney CP, but also applying with the Philadelphia Phillies (I'm in sports management). I was wondering if after you say yes, can you still back out? I'm sure you'd lose the money, but is it possible? I'm just nervous if I were to get accepted and say yes, I'd chicken out because I'd get homesick, or my health would get bad (I have a lot of stomach/anxiety issues). I'm sorry if this has been answered, it's very hard to read thru every post! Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## glendalais

BarbieGal457 said:


> Alright, I'm coming out of lurkdom here! I'm nervous!!
> 
> In the Spring of 2010 I have to do my second internship, and it has to be 40 hrs/week. I was thinking of doing the Disney CP, but also applying with the Philadelphia Phillies (I'm in sports management). I was wondering if after you say yes, can you still back out? I'm sure you'd lose the money, but is it possible? I'm just nervous if I were to get accepted and say yes, I'd chicken out because I'd get homesick, or my health would get bad (I have a lot of stomach/anxiety issues). I'm sorry if this has been answered, it's very hard to read thru every post! Thanks for any advice!!



If you quit the CP after you've started, you get 'No-Rehire' status with The Walt Disney Company, which basically means that you're blacklisted from ever working for Disney or any of it's affiliated companies (ABC, ESPN, Pixar, etc.) in the future.


----------



## Joanna71985

BarbieGal457 said:


> Alright, I'm coming out of lurkdom here! I'm nervous!!
> 
> In the Spring of 2010 I have to do my second internship, and it has to be 40 hrs/week. I was thinking of doing the Disney CP, but also applying with the Philadelphia Phillies (I'm in sports management). I was wondering if after you say yes, can you still back out? I'm sure you'd lose the money, but is it possible? I'm just nervous if I were to get accepted and say yes, I'd chicken out because I'd get homesick, or my health would get bad (I have a lot of stomach/anxiety issues). I'm sorry if this has been answered, it's very hard to read thru every post! Thanks for any advice!!



I wouldn't recommend self-terming. It would make it very hard to join any of Disney's companies.


----------



## ZeroToHero

glendalais said:


> If you quit the CP after you've started, you get 'No-Rehire' status with The Walt Disney Company, which basically means that you're blacklisted from ever working for Disney or any of it's affiliated companies (ABC, ESPN, Pixar, etc.) in the future.



Even if you have to leave because of health issues? Or is it only if you quit because you decide it isn't for you? I mean, if you broke your leg or something, they wouldn't blacklist you, would they? 

And thank you Joanna.. I'm glad you believe in me! ..One more minute until the 20th. I know they won't go right up, but... I just.. can't.. sleep!!!!


----------



## jewjubean

SOO>.do you guys think that the applicationsa are going up??? Cause i was checking and they arnt up..or do they wait till normal business hours ??


----------



## Joanna71985

jewjubean said:


> SOO>.do you guys think that the applicationsa are going up??? Cause i was checking and they arnt up..or do they wait till normal business hours ??



It may not be up til later, if it's up today.


----------



## jewjubean

aww this makes me sad for you guys!!! i will be heading to sleep in a couple minutes but I will check first thing when i get up! Good luck!


----------



## glendalais

ZeroToHero said:


> Even if you have to leave because of health issues? Or is it only if you quit because you decide it isn't for you? I mean, if you broke your leg or something, they wouldn't blacklist you, would they?



Generally, it's the SOP for all CPers who self-terminate from the company. I know at least one CPer here at the DLR who now has a No-Rehire status because they had to go back cross country due to a family emergency. 

If you reapply to the company after receiving such a status, you're welcome to appeal the status, at which time you can present reasons as to why you had to leave.


----------



## joepic

Applications are not up yet... hopefully later in the day.


----------



## BarbieGal457

Wow thanks for all the quick replies! I definitely would not want to black-list myself! This really helps make the decision a lot easier. 

Here's one more: If I apply, get accepted, then do not accept their offer, am I black-listed as well?


----------



## glendalais

BarbieGal457 said:


> Wow thanks for all the quick replies! I definitely would not want to black-list myself! This really helps make the decision a lot easier.
> 
> Here's one more: If I apply, get accepted, then do not accept their offer, am I black-listed as well?



No, you can refuse without any problems. It's after you accept and say you're coming that there are issues.


----------



## BarbieGal457

glendalais said:


> No, you can refuse without any problems. It's after you accept and say you're coming that there are issues.



Okie dokie, thank you so much!


----------



## HallGirl

I just got an email saying applications are posted


----------



## Joanna71985

HallGirl said:


> I just got an email saying applications are posted



They are! I already sent in my application online, and will be calling to set up an interview tomorrow!


----------



## Willow1213

Any idea when PI for Fall 09 will be posted? Thanks!


----------



## bennyb98

Joanna71985 said:


> They are! I already sent in my application online, and will be calling to set up an interview tomorrow!



That was FAST!! I'm planning on doing the presentation tonight after I finish my homework.


----------



## Joanna71985

bennyb98 said:


> That was FAST!! I'm planning on doing the presentation tonight after I finish my homework.



Oh trust me. You don't know how long I've been waiting for the application to go up!


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> They are! I already sent in my application online, and will be calling to set up an interview tomorrow!



good luck!!


----------



## onehotdisneymama

My daughter did the FA 2008 program, and she extended into the Spring. She wants to continue to work for Disney after her spring program is over. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what she might try, fulltime, seasonal, etc.? She was told by a friend that if you do 2 CPs in a row that she is not eligable for the PI program, is this true?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> good luck!!



Thanks! I got my interview for 2:45 on Monday. I can't wait!!!



onehotdisneymama said:


> My daughter did the FA 2008 program, and she extended into the Spring. She wants to continue to work for Disney after her spring program is over. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what she might try, fulltime, seasonal, etc.? She was told by a friend that if you do 2 CPs in a row that she is not eligable for the PI program, is this true?



I would try for seasonal. If she can get FT, that would be great (but I don't know if Disney is hiring for FT now).

And yes, that is correct. You can only be on the programs (CP and PI) for up to a year. So since she extended, she would not be able to do a PI now.


----------



## ZeroToHero

The person I set up the interview with did not ask me for my conformation code. Were they supposed to? Or will my phone interview person ask me that? I've been worrying all day that something bad will happen.


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> The person I set up the interview with did not ask me for my conformation code. Were they supposed to? Or will my phone interview person ask me that? I've been worrying all day that something bad will happen.



It would be the interviewer who would ask about it (if anyone does).


----------



## Berlioz70

Willow1213 said:


> Any idea when PI for Fall 09 will be posted? Thanks!



There is some bad news regarding the PIs - a great deal of PIs were cut for the Spring 2009 program because of the economy. The few that were offered were done so if the specific department budgeted for interns.

My department houses all Animal Program, Epcot Land/Living Seas, and Learning Solutions interns - that's something like 50 interns. My supervisor said that at this point she does not know if any of those will be offered for the Fall, it depends on how the budget works out, so she will not be posting them anytime soon. She hinted that the other departments are probably facing similar issues.

My fellow intern asked about extending his program or applying for new internships when they are posted... her response was IF they are posted.


----------



## glendalais

Berlioz70 said:


> There is some bad news regarding the PIs - a great deal of PIs were cut for the Spring 2009 program because of the economy. The few that were offered were done so if the specific department budgeted for interns.
> 
> My department houses all Animal Program, Epcot Land/Living Seas, and Learning Solutions interns - that's something like 50 interns. My supervisor said that at this point she does not know if any of those will be offered for the Fall, it depends on how the budget works out, so she will not be posting them anytime soon. She hinted that the other departments are probably facing similar issues.
> 
> My fellow intern asked about extending his program or applying for new internships when they are posted... her response was IF they are posted.



Yep, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts just today offered Voluntary Seperation Packages to 600 Executives, with the implied threat of layoffs if not enough people participate. I can't imagine that cutbucks, layoffs and furloghs at lower levels are that far behind .

I would be *very* surprised if there is are any PIs available next semster.


----------



## Joanna71985

Oh man. This is bad.


----------



## joepic

glendalais said:


> Yep, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts just today offered Voluntary Seperation Packages to 600 Executives, with the implied threat of layoffs if not enough people participate. I can't imagine that cutbucks, layoffs and furloghs at lower levels are that far behind .
> 
> I would be *very* surprised if there is are any PIs available next semster.



this is a shame


----------



## _frazzle

joepic said:


> this is a shame - Bob Iger's salary is $2 Million. His bonus is $13.9 million.
> 
> I don't understand.



Now that's a W-T-F moment. Rumor has it that Disney wants Eisner back.


----------



## ashleyrm

> Yep, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts just today offered Voluntary Seperation Packages to 600 Executives, with the implied threat of layoffs if not enough people participate. I can't imagine that cutbucks, layoffs and furloghs at lower levels are that far behind .



Here is an article about this:

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aHeq.jQKtGyc&refer=home

Reservations through March 2009 were running 6 percent below a year earlier, Staggs said at the time. In November, before the promotion started, bookings were 10 percent lower. 

If there arent enough volunteers the company plans to eliminate jobs and offer less severance, Disney said in the letter to parks executives.


----------



## jusTine87

Has anyone on the boards done recreation or can tell us a little more about the role? Thanks!


----------



## glendalais

_frazzle said:


> Now that's a W-T-F moment. Rumor has it that Disney wants Eisner back.



Oh god, no. In addition to causing a shareholder revolt, Eisner nearly destroyed the corporate partnership with Pixar and almost caused Disney to be bought up by Comcast.

In comparison, Iger is a godsend, lol.


----------



## twinsfreak

joepic said:


> this is a shame - Bob Iger's salary is $2 Million. His bonus is $13.9 million.
> 
> I don't understand.



That is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## joepic

twinsfreak said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous



Sacrifices will need to be made in order to reverse this...


----------



## Beastie

Hiya everyone~! My name is Jordan and I just submitted my online application for the Disney College Program today.  I viewed the online presentation, and it says to fax the *application* and *role checklist* prior to the phone interview (mine is scheduled for 11:15 on January 28th btw; Sarah scheduled it for me, but Im not sure who I have for the interview yet). For those of you who viewed the online presentation, did anyone fax the application and role checklist or can you email them copies? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Beastie said:


> Hiya everyone~! My name is Jordan and I just submitted my online application for the Disney College Program today.  I viewed the online presentation, and it says to fax the *application* and *role checklist* prior to the phone interview (mine is scheduled for 11:15 on January 28th btw; Sarah scheduled it for me, but Im not sure who I have for the interview yet). For those of you who viewed the online presentation, did anyone fax the application and role checklist or can you email them copies? Thanks!



That is correct. You need to mail and fax both the application and role checklist.

Good luck with your interview! Hope to see you in FL (I am applying for Fall 09 myself).


----------



## ZeroToHero

> Hiya everyone~! My name is Jordan and I just submitted my online application for the Disney College Program today.  I viewed the online presentation, and it says to fax the application and role checklist prior to the phone interview (mine is scheduled for 11:15 on January 28th btw; Sarah scheduled it for me, but Im not sure who I have for the interview yet). For those of you who viewed the online presentation, did anyone fax the application and role checklist or can you email them copies? Thanks!



Crap, wait, does it really? I didn't see that! Could someone direct me to where it gives those instructions?


----------



## ZeroToHero

wait, I just found this. Is this right?

Applicants participating in the E-Presentation:
You will mail the completed Role Checklist and your printed application to the College Recruiting offices after your interview.


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> wait, I just found this. Is this right?
> 
> Applicants participating in the E-Presentation:
> You will mail the completed Role Checklist and your printed application to the College Recruiting offices after your interview.



Yes. You do need to mail and fax both.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. You do need to mail and fax both.



But do you do it after or before the interview?  That's where I'm getting conflicting information.


----------



## _frazzle

ZeroToHero said:


> But do you do it after or before the interview?  That's where I'm getting conflicting information.



I don't think it matters much. I waited until after my interview haha. Don't wait too long though!


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> But do you do it after or before the interview?  That's where I'm getting conflicting information.



I think it's fine if you send it after the interview. That's what I'm doing with mine. I'm mailing it out either Monday or Tuesday (my interview is Monday afternoon).


----------



## graygables

glendalais said:


> Yep, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts just today offered Voluntary Seperation Packages to 600 Executives, with the implied threat of layoffs if not enough people participate. I can't imagine that cutbucks, layoffs and furloghs at lower levels are that far behind .



From what I've gathered, however, these particular cutbacks are not due to the economy, but have been in the works for a few years now as Disney is trying to restructure its leadership to a leaner, more flat organization.  The upper echelon has several redundancies they are trying to reduce.  They prefer attrition, but b/c of the current economic status, that hasn't occurred as it should have, so the offers went out.  

I think the story is being misinterpreted as an economic indicator when it really isn't.

As far as the PIs go, those are tied to budgets and the budgets are tied to income, so if the guests don't show up and spend some money, then there will be PI issues.


----------



## Beastie

Joanna71985 said:


> That is correct. You need to mail and fax both the application and role checklist.
> 
> Good luck with your interview! Hope to see you in FL (I am applying for Fall 09 myself).



Thanks for answering my questions! I'm going to fax my application and role checklist on Monday.  

Good luck with your interview!

See you in Florida (I hope!).

-Jordan


----------



## _frazzle

Probably a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway. I put a shift on the Hub (shift exchange), but it never says approved or anything. It only says pending. Am I doing something wrong? There's a shift coming up Monday that I really don't wanna work and I'm hoping someone will pick it up soon.


----------



## joepic

_frazzle said:


> Probably a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway. I put a shift on the Hub (shift exchange), but it never says approved or anything. It only says pending. Am I doing something wrong? There's a shift coming up Monday that I really don't wanna work and I'm hoping someone will pick it up soon.



I couldn't tell you, but if you head over to Berlioz70's wonderful CP blog, she talks about picking up extra shifts and such a lot... I'm sure she even has a video where she talks about it too. here's a link:

http://brennailya.livejournal.com/


----------



## AlmaDelFantasma

My interview is on thursday the 29th with margie!
Does anyone know what kind of questions they ask for PhotoPass?

-Chris


----------



## Cinder09

I've been reading about the College Program on the Disney website, but before I applied I had a few questions and was hoping one of you would be able to help. ...
The first question is rather basic, but do I need to provide any form of recommendation from a previous employer or professor?
On the website under housing it mentioned something about liability and renter's insurance. Could someone who's been there provide me with more information?
Lastly, does anyone know when the professional internships might come available if you had any advice about the application and interview process for the professional internships?
Thank you!


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Hey, I just realised I asked a question a while ago that I think went unanswered. Is there a chance I could be working completely backstage doing QSFB?
Any help very welcome!
Thanks guys =]


----------



## joepic

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey, I just realised I asked a question a while ago that I think went unanswered. Is there a chance I could be working completely backstage doing QSFB?
> Any help very welcome!
> Thanks guys =]



Actually, I believe there is a separate QSF&B role which is backstage... I believe that's kitchen only. If you didn't apply for that one, then you won't get it. Regular QSFB is an onstage role.
Head to the bottom of this page for more info:

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/onstage.html


----------



## twinsfreak

joepic said:


> Tell me about it ...it makes me sick. sacrifices will need to be made in order to reverse this ordeal - even if it means to shave off a couple million of that astronomical _bonus _of his.
> Don't get me wrong - he's doing well, but hopefully he'll realize that something else needs to be done..



But that wont happen.  Its happening with every company....look at the car industry for example.  They would rather cut the jobs of people who really do need them than cut the bonuses of the big guys


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey, I just realised I asked a question a while ago that I think went unanswered. Is there a chance I could be working completely backstage doing QSFB?
> Any help very welcome!
> Thanks guys =]



Nah. I worked QSFB and we rotated so that you worked both onstage and backstage. Some people preferred backstage though and would request it. I only worked backstage when there was absolutely nothing else better to do and all the carts had enough people working at them.


----------



## Meg13

Hello! I recently found out about the CS program, and am extremely interested in it! I've planned on doing the CP for years, and that's fine with my parents, but they're having some difficulty deciding on whether CS would be worth it.

I'm a junior in high school now, and life in our house revolves around Disney! Talking with Mom about CS last night, a few problems arose, so I thought I'd ask about it.

The main concern is graduation. In order to do the CS, I would have to graduate early from high school (my school allows those with the appropriate grades and number of credits to graduate a semester early). The question came up of whether or not I would be able to attend my formal graduation while doing the CS. It's in May, and I would be doing the Spring course.

Another question is I've read you MUST be 18 by the time you arrive down there. If my birthday is January 18, do I stand a fairly good shot of being 18 by the time I'd be required to go down?

Any help would be so greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jusTine87

Question: I have a friend that is looking to the Fall 09  program, and I'm (hopefully) doing Fall Advantage. Is there any way she could move into the same apartment as me when she moves in in August?


----------



## joepic

Meg13 said:


> Hello! I recently found out about the CS program, and am extremely interested in it! I've planned on doing the CP for years, and that's fine with my parents, but they're having some difficulty deciding on whether CS would be worth it.
> 
> I'm a junior in high school now, and life in our house revolves around Disney! Talking with Mom about CS last night, a few problems arose, so I thought I'd ask about it.
> 
> The main concern is graduation. In order to do the CS, I would have to graduate early from high school (my school allows those with the appropriate grades and number of credits to graduate a semester early). The question came up of whether or not I would be able to attend my formal graduation while doing the CS. It's in May, and I would be doing the Spring course.
> 
> Another question is I've read you MUST be 18 by the time you arrive down there. If my birthday is January 18, do I stand a fairly good shot of being 18 by the time I'd be required to go down?
> 
> Any help would be so greatly appreciated. Thanks!



So what you're saying is that you want to do the CS right after you graduate? Why would you need to graduate early to do it? 

You should apply for it right after you graduate. No need to rush things.


----------



## Scully12

Meg13 said:


> Another question is I've read you MUST be 18 by the time you arrive down there. If my birthday is January 18, do I stand a fairly good shot of being 18 by the time I'd be required to go down?
> 
> Any help would be so greatly appreciated. Thanks!



yes you do. My arrival date was January 21st and others were Jan28, Feb 4th...


----------



## Berlioz70

jusTine87 said:


> Question: I have a friend that is looking to the Fall 09  program, and I'm (hopefully) doing Fall Advantage. Is there any way she could move into the same apartment as me when she moves in in August?



Nope - sorry - you have to be in the same program. Once you arrive you could always pay the movement fee in order to get together, but it would cost to move.


----------



## jusTine87

Bummer... thank you Brenna!


----------



## Meg13

joepic said:


> So what you're saying is that you want to do the CS right after you graduate? Why would you need to graduate early to do it?
> 
> You should apply for it right after you graduate. No need to rush things.




The way it worked out when we were planning it with my parents, it was better to go ahead and graduate early (since I would be taking classes through the local community college anyway) and head out. We weren't sure if you could go for CS while in college, even if you'd just graduated high school. We both decided I didn't want to put college off until I'd finished the Fall program.


----------



## joepic

Meg13 said:


> The way it worked out when we were planning it with my parents, it was better to go ahead and graduate early (since I would be taking classes through the local community college anyway) and head out. We weren't sure if you could go for CS while in college, even if you'd just graduated high school. We both decided I didn't want to put college off until I'd finished the Fall program.



Alright, I see. I guess that works out better. Good luck!


----------



## Meg13

joepic said:


> Alright, I see. I guess that works out better. Good luck!



Thanks! The only reason I wasn't going ahead and graduating early in the first place was band, but when band goes up against Disney, it loses.  

I have another question (I'm just full of 'em!): I was originally planning to major in English, as I want to write books (and hopefully get them published); I had planned on trying to get a job at WDW after college anyway, to give me a place to earn money while I wrote, and hopefully give me inspiration. The question of changing my major to business management was brought up however; it was recommended that if I planned on working for Disney, I might as well go to school for something I can use while there - you don't need an English degree to write, anyway. So the question is, what all does business management entail, especially with the CS and CP?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Meg13 said:


> Thanks! The only reason I wasn't going ahead and graduating early in the first place was band, but when band goes up against Disney, it loses.
> 
> I have another question (I'm just full of 'em!): I was originally planning to major in English, as I want to write books (and hopefully get them published); I had planned on trying to get a job at WDW after college anyway, to give me a place to earn money while I wrote, and hopefully give me inspiration. The question of changing my major to business management was brought up however; it was recommended that if I planned on working for Disney, I might as well go to school for something I can use while there - you don't need an English degree to write, anyway. So the question is, what all does business management entail, especially with the CS and CP?



I dont know about business management, but I'm an English major and I can tell you that every profession needs an English major. Since you're a writer, things that seem second nature to you are very valuable to a company. Such things include being able to state an opposition and thoroughly argue your point knowing how to site direct facts as well as things about human nature in general. Majoring in English will also help you develop a great command of the English language, making communication easy with the general public as well as with businesses. Not to mention the huge analytical advantage you'll gain, making you a great problem solver!

And certainly not least of all, major in something you'll enjoy. Its all about the skills you acquire while in school, in any major. You just have to know how to showcase those skills. 

Good luck deciding and yay English!


----------



## joepic

Meg13 said:


> Thanks! The only reason I wasn't going ahead and graduating early in the first place was band, but when band goes up against Disney, it loses.
> 
> I have another question (I'm just full of 'em!): I was originally planning to major in English, as I want to write books (and hopefully get them published); I had planned on trying to get a job at WDW after college anyway, to give me a place to earn money while I wrote, and hopefully give me inspiration. The question of changing my major to business management was brought up however; it was recommended that if I planned on working for Disney, I might as well go to school for something I can use while there - you don't need an English degree to write, anyway. So the question is, what all does business management entail, especially with the CS and CP?



I couldn't tell you about Business Management either, but I think it would be as beneficial as majoring in English. It's your choice! 

What kind of band are you in? I love band, I play the trumpet. It's something I definitely want to do in college...


----------



## DisneyTampa

I know that we need to bring money to last the first 2 weeks or so. Do we need to bring cash or will a credit/debit card be ok? I just hate the thought of walking around with that much cash.


----------



## _frazzle

DisneyTampa said:


> I know that we need to bring money to last the first 2 weeks or so. Do we need to bring cash or will a credit/debit card be ok? I just hate the thought of walking around with that much cash.



I only bought about $20. I don't use cash at all, I only use my credit card. The only time I use cash is when my roommate and I split food or something, either one of us puts it on the credit card and the other gives half in cash. haha.


----------



## Scully12

DisneyTampa said:


> I know that we need to bring money to last the first 2 weeks or so. Do we need to bring cash or will a credit/debit card be ok? I just hate the thought of walking around with that much cash.



It depends on your bank. My bank is just a local one and doesn't have a branch in Florida so I took that money with me in cash. I locked it up in my locker as soon as I got there(Then I opened an account with Partners and put it all away). If you have a national bank with national branches and atms and what not then your credit card/debit card is fine. You can get direct deposit into your existing bank account (I could have but didn't want to deal with ATM charges and all that)


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

DisneyTampa said:


> I know that we need to bring money to last the first 2 weeks or so. Do we need to bring cash or will a credit/debit card be ok? I just hate the thought of walking around with that much cash.



I opted to only use my credit card for when I filled my gas tank. It helped keep my spending down since it's so easy to lose track of your money when you're charging everything. I probably had about $200 in cash (kept the excess locked in my locker) and my aunt and uncle gave me a check for $500 that I put in my account as soon as I could.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Do you guys know if we get discounts for the tours around WDW? Like Keys to the Kingdom and Sea Aquas Tour in Epcot?

Or, most likely not, but discounts to other Orlando attractions? (Any and all, not just Universal, Sea World, and Discovery Cove).


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do you guys know if we get discounts for the tours around WDW? Like Keys to the Kingdom and Sea Aquas Tour in Epcot?
> 
> Or, most likely not, but discounts to other Orlando attractions? (Any and all, not just Universal, Sea World, and Discovery Cove).



Yes. Most of the tours (if not all of them) have a discount. I got a discount on Keys to the Kingdom, and the 2-hour Segway tour at Epcot.


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. Most of the tours (if not all of them) have a discount. I got a discount on Keys to the Kingdom, and the 2-hour Segway tour at Epcot.



Wow! That's great! I've always wanted to do both of those tours. Was it a reasonable discount?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Wow! That's great! I've always wanted to do both of those tours. Was it a reasonable discount?



I got 50% off on the Segway tour.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Joanna71985 said:


> I got 50% off on the Segway tour.


Didn't you love it? I did, except for when I forgot how to stop, and almost crashed into (and thus fell into) the fountain in Moracco. I remembered at the last minute. And can you use that discount for other people with you? I'd love to take my boyfriend on the Aqua Seas or Segway.......

Also... I don't know if anyone will be able to answer this, or if I should email my recruiter, but does anyone know what rides require a driver's license (besides Kilimanjaro Safaris in AK)? I really would like to do a spiel ride, like Jungle Cruise or GMR, but I don't know if they require licenses, or if, for that matter, Jungle Cruise is even on a track. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Berlioz70

ZeroToHero said:


> Didn't you love it? I did, except for when I forgot how to stop, and almost crashed into (and thus fell into) the fountain in Moracco. I remembered at the last minute. And can you use that discount for other people with you? I'd love to take my boyfriend on the Aqua Seas or Segway.......
> 
> Also... I don't know if anyone will be able to answer this, or if I should email my recruiter, but does anyone know what rides require a driver's license (besides Kilimanjaro Safaris in AK)? I really would like to do a spiel ride, like Jungle Cruise or GMR, but I don't know if they require licenses, or if, for that matter, Jungle Cruise is even on a track.
> 
> Thanks guys!



You can get a discount for yourself and for the number on your maingate - I got myself, husband, and our two friends on the tour for 50% the entire price (NICE)!!

Jungle Cruise is on a track - I know GMR is too, but that one is a little more complicated with the scenes. I would assume that you would not need a license for either of those attractions. 

You also need a license for anything in transportation for anyone else out there that's interested in monorail!


----------



## khancock

The backlot trams also require a driver's license.


----------



## graygables

Kim Possible also needs a license, anything where you might be driving a pargo.


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> I got 50% off on the Segway tour.



Wow! 50%! That's incredible! Next time you go, you should try the Fort Wilderness Segway tour


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> Didn't you love it? I did, except for when I forgot how to stop, and almost crashed into (and thus fell into) the fountain in Moracco. I remembered at the last minute. And can you use that discount for other people with you? I'd love to take my boyfriend on the Aqua Seas or Segway.......



I loved it!! It was so much fun. But I almost crashed in Germany (I started going to fast, panicked, and almost fell over).



joepic said:


> Wow! 50%! That's incredible! Next time you go, you should try the Fort Wilderness Segway tour



I am thinking about it.


----------



## DisneyTampa

Anyone know where I can buy the CP sweatshirts and tshirts? I went to Cast Connection at MK today and they said they don't carry them and they didn't know where I could buy them.


----------



## CTKris10

They usually have CP t-shirts, sweatshirts, pins, window clings, etc. at the cast store in Disney University.


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyTampa said:


> Anyone know where I can buy the CP sweatshirts and tshirts? I went to Cast Connection at MK today and they said they don't carry them and they didn't know where I could buy them.



Try the Company D stores (there is one in Disney University, at Epcot in the Cast Services building, and at DHS in the CM cafeteria).


----------



## DisneyTampa

Thanks! I will check next time I am near a location.


----------



## graygables

DisneyTampa said:


> Anyone know where I can buy the CP sweatshirts and tshirts? I went to Cast Connection at MK today and they said they don't carry them and they didn't know where I could buy them.



AK Company D had them, but the DU location had more.  Another thing you may want to do is go to the Design a Tee place at DTD and make your own!  If you do it before 2/12, you'll get 40% off, too.


----------



## graygables

In a recent chat with a manager, I was strongly advised that I look into extending my CP if the PI/MIs don't pan out, BUT she strongly advised that I extend in a different line of business and kept saying "guest services" or "front desk" a lot and with emphasis.  

My 20yo changed from merch to BBB for her extension, but I was wondering what other's experiences were and if it was easy to do. Also, how long is the extension for?


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> In a recent chat with a manager, I was strongly advised that I look into extending my CP if the PI/MIs don't pan out, BUT she strongly advised that I extend in a different line of business and kept saying "guest services" or "front desk" a lot and with emphasis.
> 
> My 20yo changed from merch to BBB for her extension, but I was wondering what other's experiences were and if it was easy to do. Also, how long is the extension for?



It usually is pretty easy to extend, especially if you keep your record card clean. However, it usually is easier to extend in your own location (as preferences are given to people extending in their locations, and because sometimes there are limited spots for those who want to transfer). I extended my first CP in my current location.

The extension runs for up to 1 year. SA people extend to Jan (so they are there for Jan-Jan). Spring people can extend to Aug then again to Jan (I don't know if there is an extension straight to Jan).


----------



## gill17

Okay so this might sound silly but I'm attending a college presentation next week and meeting with an recruiter in person for an interview (due to hearing problems)...what would you all suggest clothing attire to be? Can i wear jeans or should it be professional?

Also, does anyone know if the apartment complexes have strobe lights in the apartments?


----------



## Meg13

joepic said:


> I couldn't tell you about Business Management either, but I think it would be as beneficial as majoring in English. It's your choice!
> 
> What kind of band are you in? I love band, I play the trumpet. It's something I definitely want to do in college...



I'm in the high school band; I play the flute. I would love to play in college as well, but I'm not sure my skill level would allow it.


----------



## christiemarsh88

I have a few questions, too!  I'm sure they'll be simple questions for some of you, but I'm having trouble finding the answers!

First:
It says on the WDWCP website that you get: "A Main Entrance Pass that allows you to admit as many as three friends or family members in to our theme parks six times during your program"

So what exactly does this mean?  If I have two friends, Friend A and Friend B, that come to visit me, but Friend C decides to stay home, does that mean I lose out on one of the passes?  Does that make any sense?  If I let in Friends A, B, and C one time, can I let in Friends D, E, and F the next time, or does it have to be the same three people?  I hope my question is making sense, because the official answer sure isn't!  

My next question is a little more abstract: 
I think it would be cool to be a face character (who doesn't?) but I have absolutely zero, and I do mean ZERO dance experience or talent.  The animation portion, however, I feel that I could do pretty well at.  Do they typically hire non-dancers to fulfill the roles of face characters in meet-and-greets?  Also, I am (a slim) 5'11" tall.  Does any body know if they ever hire women that tall for face characters?

I promise, I don't have many more questions to go(at least not that I'm going to ask right now!  )

Lastly:
I'm definitely a morning person.  While I could certainly work the late hours in the park, I function best and am happiest when I can get to work early in the morning, and get in bed by a decent hour at night.  Do they ever take this into account when doing scheduling?  I would imagine that they would be happy to have somebody to volunteer to work in the mornings, because there seem to be a lot fewer early birds than night owls among college students! 

Thanks for reading my long post, and (hopefully) taking the time to answer.

P.S.  One last question...anybody else going FA09?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

christiemarsh88 said:


> I have a few questions, too!  I'm sure they'll be simple questions for some of you, but I'm having trouble finding the answers!
> 
> First:
> It says on the WDWCP website that you get: "A Main Entrance Pass that allows you to admit as many as three friends or family members in to our theme parks six times during your program"
> 
> So what exactly does this mean?  If I have two friends, Friend A and Friend B, that come to visit me, but Friend C decides to stay home, does that mean I lose out on one of the passes?  Does that make any sense?  If I let in Friends A, B, and C one time, can I let in Friends D, E, and F the next time, or does it have to be the same three people?  I hope my question is making sense, because the official answer sure isn't!
> 
> My next question is a little more abstract:
> I think it would be cool to be a face character (who doesn't?) but I have absolutely zero, and I do mean ZERO dance experience or talent.  The animation portion, however, I feel that I could do pretty well at.  Do they typically hire non-dancers to fulfill the roles of face characters in meet-and-greets?  Also, I am (a slim) 5'11" tall.  Does any body know if they ever hire women that tall for face characters?
> 
> 
> P.S.  One last question...anybody else going FA09?



You have it exactly right. You have six days to use your pass. On each day, you can have up to 3 people use the pass. If only one person uses the pass, you lose the other two for that day. You now have 5 days left. And it doesn't have to be the same people each day. 

I don't know about dance experience for meet and greets but as far as your height, I'm pretty sure Cruella and Maleficent are up there. 

I'm hoping to do the Fall 09 program too. Where would you be auditioning?


----------



## christiemarsh88

I hadn't thought about the villains!  I was just thinking of petite princesses. 

I haven't really looked into the auditioning really, yet.  I'm in Missouri, and I didn't notice any too close by.  At this point, I'm still just deciding what I want to do, but I wasn't even sure if I should bother researching the audition process because of my lack of dance experience and my height.

If I don't do the audition process, I'm really hoping for a "spiel" role: Jungle Cruise skipper or the like.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

christiemarsh88 said:


> I hadn't thought about the villains!  I was just thinking of petite princesses.
> 
> I haven't really looked into the auditioning really, yet.  I'm in Missouri, and I didn't notice any too close by.  At this point, I'm still just deciding what I want to do, but I wasn't even sure if I should bother researching the audition process because of my lack of dance experience and my height.
> 
> If I don't do the audition process, I'm really hoping for a "spiel" role: Jungle Cruise skipper or the like.



Well your height could also help your chances of becoming a fur character. You're pretty close to the 'special consideration' height range (6' +), meaning they're have a larger need for people around that height range because it isn't very common. 

You could also audition, and if you don't pass, you'll be put in one of your other choices. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Joanna71985

gill17 said:


> Okay so this might sound silly but I'm attending a college presentation next week and meeting with an recruiter in person for an interview (due to hearing problems)...what would you all suggest clothing attire to be? Can i wear jeans or should it be professional?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the apartment complexes have strobe lights in the apartments?



I would not wear jeans if you are interviewing in person. I would wear nicer clothes.



christiemarsh88 said:


> I have a few questions, too!  I'm sure they'll be simple questions for some of you, but I'm having trouble finding the answers!
> 
> First:
> It says on the WDWCP website that you get: "A Main Entrance Pass that allows you to admit as many as three friends or family members in to our theme parks six times during your program"
> 
> So what exactly does this mean?  If I have two friends, Friend A and Friend B, that come to visit me, but Friend C decides to stay home, does that mean I lose out on one of the passes?  Does that make any sense?  If I let in Friends A, B, and C one time, can I let in Friends D, E, and F the next time, or does it have to be the same three people?  I hope my question is making sense, because the official answer sure isn't!



That is correct. If you do not have 3 guests come on one day, the extra person/people do not carry over (so they are wasted).

Also, the 3 people do not have to be the same for all 6 days. you can let different people in each time.



> My next question is a little more abstract:
> I think it would be cool to be a face character (who doesn't?) but I have absolutely zero, and I do mean ZERO dance experience or talent.  The animation portion, however, I feel that I could do pretty well at.  Do they typically hire non-dancers to fulfill the roles of face characters in meet-and-greets?  Also, I am (a slim) 5'11" tall.  Does any body know if they ever hire women that tall for face characters?



Yes. I know people who don't dance who have passed the audition. 

As for that height, you could possibly be friends with Maleficent (and possibly Lady Tremaine).



> I promise, I don't have many more questions to go(at least not that I'm going to ask right now!  )
> 
> Lastly:
> I'm definitely a morning person.  While I could certainly work the late hours in the park, I function best and am happiest when I can get to work early in the morning, and get in bed by a decent hour at night.  Do they ever take this into account when doing scheduling?  I would imagine that they would be happy to have somebody to volunteer to work in the mornings, because there seem to be a lot fewer early birds than night owls among college students!
> 
> Thanks for reading my long post, and (hopefully) taking the time to answer.
> 
> P.S.  One last question...anybody else going FA09?



No. CPs are given the hours that FT CMs do not want. So depending on the role, you could be working in the morning, but you could also be working late at night. For 1.5 of my CPs, I had all evening shifts. When I had custodial, I was split 50-50. And for character attendant, I was mostly morning/afternoon shifts.


----------



## Simple_Motions

I have a question about Career Start/College Program. Is there any kinda of LGBT/Gay straight alliance groups? I know theres schools that are picky about stuff like that, so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## _frazzle

Simple_Motions said:


> I have a question about Career Start/College Program. Is there any kinda of LGBT/Gay straight alliance groups? I know theres schools that are picky about stuff like that, so I figured I'd ask.



They do, I believe it's called Pride or something like that.


----------



## glendalais

Simple_Motions said:


> I have a question about Career Start/College Program. Is there any kinda of LGBT/Gay straight alliance groups? I know theres schools that are picky about stuff like that, so I figured I'd ask.



Heh....

The one thing you'll learn quickly about working at the Disney Parks (both WDW and DLR)...a unusually large proportion of your fellow CMs are GLBT . 

At both resort sites, we do have PRIDE (People Respecting Individual Diversities in Everyone), which is the Company's GLBT Diversity Resource Group. Basically what they do is represent GLBT interests inside Walt Disney Parks & Resorts and ensure that the company is aware and responsive to the needs of the GLBT Community. They also provide resources and a supportive network for GLBT CMs.


----------



## Simple_Motions

glendalais said:


> Heh....
> 
> The one thing you'll learn quickly about working at the Disney Parks (both WDW and DLR)...a unusually large proportion of your fellow CMs are GLBT .
> 
> At both resort sites, we do have PRIDE (People Respecting Individual Diversities in Everyone), which is the Company's GLBT Diversity Resource Group. Basically what they do is represent GLBT interests inside Walt Disney Parks & Resorts and ensure that the company is aware and responsive to the needs of the GLBT Community. They also provide resources and a supportive network for GLBT CMs.



 Thank you so much for the info! That makes me feel a lot better.  Im so excited for this!


----------



## khancock

Joanna71985 said:


> No. CPs are given the hours that FT CMs do not want.



Just to elaborate on this statement a bit, Full Time Cast Members get to pick their schedules based on seniority every couple of months.  Part Time, Seasonal, College Program, CareerStart, and some of the International program (like International College Program) Cast Members fill in the gaps in the schedule that are left over.

This isn't to say that the shifts you are given are bad shifts.

I hated my opening shifts and loved when I got to work from 2pm - 10pm.


----------



## futreWDI

khancock said:


> Just to elaborate on this statement a bit, Full Time Cast Members get to pick their schedules based on seniority every couple of months.  Part Time, Seasonal, College Program, CareerStart, and some of the International program (like International College Program) Cast Members fill in the gaps in the schedule that are left over.
> 
> This isn't to say that the shifts you are given are bad shifts.
> 
> I hated my opening shifts and loved when I got to work from 2pm - 10pm.



As for the original quote that stemmed this... the one about being a morning    person, you could always express interest in Animal Kingdom over your phone interview. The park is only open till 5 right now and at the latest till 8 so there are no late hours!


----------



## christiemarsh88

Thanks for all of the great answers, everyone!  I'm okay with working late nights, I was just wondering if it was worth mentioning when trying to get my schedule.

The Animal Kingdom tip is definitely a good one!

I've been looking more into the roles, and I was wondering if anyone had ever worked as a Photopass Photographer.  What kind of experience do they look for?  Is it one of the more "fun" jobs (Yeah, yeah...I know.  They're all fun! )?  I've heard that custodial's a great job because you're kind of free to roam and explore while you clean.  Is Photopass sort of the same way?


----------



## SweaterInJune

christiemarsh88 said:


> Thanks for all of the great answers, everyone!  I'm okay with working late nights, I was just wondering if it was worth mentioning when trying to get my schedule.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom tip is definitely a good one!
> 
> I've been looking more into the roles, and I was wondering if anyone had ever worked as a Photopass Photographer.  What kind of experience do they look for?  Is it one of the more "fun" jobs (Yeah, yeah...I know.  They're all fun! )?  I've heard that custodial's a great job because you're kind of free to roam and explore while you clean.  Is Photopass sort of the same way?



I'm pretty sure they station you somewhere for Photo Pass.  I don't think it's free-roaming at all.  I know person doing it, who is really into photography, and therefore is loving the experience so far...  I think it would be fun


----------



## joepic

SweaterInJune said:


> I'm pretty sure they station you somewhere for Photo Pass.  I don't think it's free-roaming at all.  I know person doing it, who is really into photography, and therefore is loving the experience so far...  I think it would be fun



Photopass CMs are always standing in one spot... that's what I've noticed.

CP's can probably be placed in Hotels as well.


----------



## Joanna71985

For Photopass, you can work more then one location in a day. But you don't roam around (usually). You stay in that spot until you change locations.


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hi, everybody!
I'm planning to do the Fall '10 College Program (ugh, still so far away!), and I had a question about a specific role.  I really want to be a Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique hostess, but I read on these forums that you have to have salon experience for this role.  I haven't worked in a salon, but I've done theatrical makeup design for 7+ years and served as the makeup designer for my student theater group (doing hair and makeup)- do you think this would be enough for them?  Also, any ideas on how many CP'ers they accept for this position?  It doesn't seem like a lot, but I have no clue as to even a ballpark figure.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Scully12

FutrImagineer said:


> Hi, everybody!
> I'm planning to do the Fall '10 College Program (ugh, still so far away!), and I had a question about a specific role.  I really want to be a Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique hostess, but I read on these forums that you have to have salon experience for this role.  I haven't worked in a salon, but I've done theatrical makeup design for 7+ years and served as the makeup designer for my student theater group (doing hair and makeup)- do you think this would be enough for them?  Also, any ideas on how many CP'ers they accept for this position?  It doesn't seem like a lot, but I have no clue as to even a ballpark figure.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



My friend did her CP in the BBB. She didn't have actual salon experience. She did hair for all of the younger children of her dance company...What you have seems like it's what they're looking for


----------



## TiggerTastic09

christiemarsh88 said:


> I've been looking more into the roles, and I was wondering if anyone had ever worked as a Photopass Photographer.  What kind of experience do they look for?  Is it one of the more "fun" jobs (Yeah, yeah...I know.  They're all fun! )?  I've heard that custodial's a great job because you're kind of free to roam and explore while you clean.  Is Photopass sort of the same way?



I'm in PhotoPass now. Sorry I haven't been around like I said I would be, I've been busy working and having fun. Hahaha. 

PhotoPass is a blast, of course. It does have it's downsides like any job. We don't get to roam like custodial does, but we don't stand as much in one spot as someone in attractions or merchandise does (i'm talking while working, not once you rotate).

We use CDS which tries to rotate us after each break we take. So I can start my morning at entrance, then move to backside, adnt hen end my night in the view. Or many combiantions thereof. But some days it's different. I've spent my last 2 days of work in the View all day, so I havn'et taken any pictures in 2 days. If you have more specific questions you can ask me, I'll try to get back to you if I can. 



FutrImagineer said:


> Hi, everybody!
> I'm planning to do the Fall '10 College Program (ugh, still so far away!), and I had a question about a specific role.  I really want to be a Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique hostess, but I read on these forums that you have to have salon experience for this role.  I haven't worked in a salon, but I've done theatrical makeup design for 7+ years and served as the makeup designer for my student theater group (doing hair and makeup)- do you think this would be enough for them?  Also, any ideas on how many CP'ers they accept for this position?  It doesn't seem like a lot, but I have no clue as to even a ballpark figure.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I applied for BBB for this spring and obviously didn't get it. I have done theatre hair/make-up for many years along with a lot of hair in ROTC, which involved doing the same style many, many times. I didn't get it, and I don't know if it was for lack of experience or for another reason. It can change depending on what impression your interviewer gets of you, that's the truth. 

Because I know even for PhotoPass, I have some experience, but not as much as most of the other CPs doing it. But that doesn't seem to matter, but they do want people with some amount of experience.


----------



## christiemarsh88

Thanks, Tiggertastic!  You volunteered--so now I've got a few more Photopass questions if you don't mind!  

What kind of photo experience do most of the photographers seem to have?  I'm an art major, but I don't have any specific training in photography.  I know my way around a digital SLR, though, just from hobby-type photography.

Are the sales goals hard to meet? 

Do you do any of the editing with the photos (adding Simba or Tinkerbell in, for example) or just take the pics?

How often do you rotate parks?

Thanks so much for sharing your experience!


----------



## TiggerTastic09

christiemarsh88 said:


> Thanks, Tiggertastic!  You volunteered--so now I've got a few more Photopass questions if you don't mind!
> 
> What kind of photo experience do most of the photographers seem to have?  I'm an art major, but I don't have any specific training in photography.  I know my way around a digital SLR, though, just from hobby-type photography.
> 
> Are the sales goals hard to meet?
> 
> Do you do any of the editing with the photos (adding Simba or Tinkerbell in, for example) or just take the pics?
> 
> How often do you rotate parks?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your experience!



Experience: As far as the general department, experience varies from person to person. A lot of people I've worked with never did any before they came to DPI and some have done all sorts of stuff. We have a trainer who shoots for NASCAR (which I think is really cool).

However, for CPs they do want previous photography experience, but I'm not sure how much they're looking for. I do it for fun, and I'd done it for 3 months at Sears, like taking portraits. I don't talk to the other CPs a lot, there aren't that many of us, so I'm not sure what type of experience they have.

Sales Goals: I'm going to be honest, I haven't heard of any hard numbers. BUT we are encouraged to talk to as many people as possible. Which can be hard if you're not an extrover. For me it's really easy and I love it.

The "editing" of the photos (i.e. adding Tink/Simba) is done by our Quality Assurance team. However, when people come to our view stations we can add aditional borders, overlays, and such so we do some of that, but only what the guests want.

We don't rotate parks  On day 2 of the check-in process you find out what park you will be working at, or if you will be working in resorts. However, your first 2 days of training will be done at Studios and if you work in Resorts you stay in Studios for a little longer. We can, however, pick up shifts at other parks.

If you have any other questions, just let me know. I'd be glad to tell you what I can.


----------



## Aiden

I've heard something about this one year waiting period, where you can't do any internships if you've already done one, in this period of time.

I'm not sure what exactly what it is, so can somebody elaborate on that a little more for me?


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> I've heard something about this one year waiting period, where you can't do any internships if you've already done one, in this period of time.
> 
> I'm not sure what exactly what it is, so can somebody elaborate on that a little more for me?



The 1-year period is where you can be on the CP for up to a year (then you have to go home). But you only have to wait 1 semester in between.

Because trust me. You definitely don't have to wait 1 year in between programs.


----------



## Aiden

Joanna71985 said:


> The 1-year period is where you can be on the CP for up to a year (then you have to go home). But you only have to wait 1 semester in between.
> 
> Because trust me. You definitely don't have to wait 1 year in between programs.



Thanks! And when you extend for the Fall season, how much longer do you stay?


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> Thanks! And when you extend for the Fall season, how much longer do you stay?



Up to a year. Fall can extend to May, then extend again to Aug. Fall Advantage extends to May.


----------



## Aiden

Joanna71985 said:


> Up to a year. Fall can extend to May, then extend again to Aug. Fall Advantage extends to May.



You guys are really quick at these answers, lol. 
So, you can do Fall Advantage until January, extend until May, go home, and then do Spring Advantage, then extend until I suppose January?


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> You guys are really quick at these answers, lol.
> So, you can do Fall Advantage until January, extend until May, go home, and then do Spring Advantage, then extend until I suppose January?



I suppose so.


----------



## AliceInWonderland89

OK got a quick question, how many days after your "check in" date do you start training? Like do you have a day or so to unpack and stuff? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

AliceInWonderland89 said:


> OK got a quick question, how many days after your "check in" date do you start training? Like do you have a day or so to unpack and stuff? Thanks!



The first paid day (Traditions) is Day 3. Role training starts between Day 4-6.


----------



## baytwelveplease

I've got a question about transitioning from the CP to a PI.  If I don't do the CP in the fall, then I'll be graduating in December.  Now, I know that I can enroll in a spring CP or a spring PI, provided I apply while I'm still a student, but would I be able to do the spring CP upon graduation and then a fall PI immediately after?  Or am I kind of shut out of eligiblity for the PI because I wouldn't be enrolled in a university at the time of application?  Has anyone else encountered this situation?  

Just as a note, I would definitely not be able to do one of the animal internships that are a little more flexible on the post-graduation time frame.  This is more about business or management internships.


----------



## Berlioz70

You can go from the CP to PI after graduation. I graduated last May (08) did the Fall CP and am currently on my PI until June 12th. 

According to Disney, a CP makes you considered a student, even if insurance and other things don't consider you one.


----------



## baytwelveplease

Great, thank you!


----------



## ZeroToHero

This is gonna be a weird question, but what's the pet policy in the apartments? It doesn't say on the website. My friend has a pet mouse, and since she isn't on the Dis, she wondered what the rules were... if she would have to leave the mouse with a friend or what for the five months if she got in.


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep, she would have to leave the mouse behind. There are no pets allowed... including fish.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep, she would have to leave the mouse behind. There are no pets allowed... including fish.


Not even if she named it Mickey and dressed it up in little red pants? 
It kinda creeps me out anyway, so I guess that's actually a good thing then... dunno if I could put up with seeing its red eyes every morning.


----------



## khancock

ZeroToHero said:


> It kinda creeps me out anyway



and this feeling would probably be shared by all of the other roommates ;-)  not to mention what would happen if it got loose.


----------



## aimee08

Hi! Sorry if Im repeating the same questions being asked but im seriously considering doing the college program eventually.  I am a freshman in college now and thinking about doing it spring of my sophomore year but would it be better to wait and do it Junior year? Also, I dont know really how taking classes there and getting credit for it works.  Those of you who have done it, did you fall behind credit-wise in school and have to catch up later? Thank you!!


----------



## Joanna71985

aimee08 said:


> Hi! Sorry if Im repeating the same questions being asked but im seriously considering doing the college program eventually.  I am a freshman in college now and thinking about doing it spring of my sophomore year but would it be better to wait and do it Junior year? Also, I dont know really how taking classes there and getting credit for it works.  Those of you who have done it, did you fall behind credit-wise in school and have to catch up later? Thank you!!



It's really up to you. Either year is fine.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

I am hoping someone on here can help to explain this to me. Apparently CP's (or any Cast Members) are not allowed in the resorts unless their family is staying there? We just wanted to go in and have a look around tonight and a not very nice security guard told us that we could be termed for being in the resort without our families actually staying in that particular resort. 

I am someone who follows the rules and would never even think about doing something that could get me termed, so I am really confused about this. The guard was freaking out and made it seem like my roommate and I were there to throw some huge party or cause some big chaos or something. Is there a reason for this?  

Oh, and I figure if we have reservations for one of the restaurants within the resorts, the situation would be different, lol.


----------



## Hollsey

Hi!

I'm currently a freshman and I really, really want to do the CP and I decided that Spring 2010 will be best for me (I don't think I could miss Christmas and Thanksgiving with my family). My older sister did the CP back in 2003 I think and she was in QSF&B at MGM (as it was called then) and I've wanted to participate ever since.

I just got done reading the original thread and all of this thread (it only took me 5 days  ) but I still have some questions 

1) I'm on medicine for an anxiety disorder. I know there's a Walgreens right across from Vista but I hope to stay at Chatham. There will still be a way for me to get my prescription filled, right? (Wal-Mart has a pharmacy I think? Just want to make sure!)

2) My school is on the quarter system. It says that there's a Spring Advantage Quarter. Will that be the best for me to do or could I just do the regular Spring Quarter? I don't mind taking two quarters off of school (I figure I've been in school this long, what's the difference if I graduate a few quarters later than I thought I would because it will be worth it). Is it required that quarter schools do the Spring Advantage Quarter?

Sorry if my questions are really weird and confusing. I'll probably ask even more. I just want to learn as much as I can now to be on the safe side!


----------



## graygables

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> I am hoping someone on here can help to explain this to me. Apparently CP's (or any Cast Members) are not allowed in the resorts unless their family is staying there? We just wanted to go in and have a look around tonight and a not very nice security guard told us that we could be termed for being in the resort without our families actually staying in that particular resort.
> 
> I am someone who follows the rules and would never even think about doing something that could get me termed, so I am really confused about this. The guard was freaking out and made it seem like my roommate and I were there to throw some huge party or cause some big chaos or something. Is there a reason for this?
> 
> Oh, and I figure if we have reservations for one of the restaurants within the resorts, the situation would be different, lol.



'K, this is just me, but I would have smiled, taken a mental note of his name, and been all over a manager for their security guard not being well-versed in The Basics.  OF COURSE you can go look around!!!  I've never, EVER been told I could not.  I pull in, smile, show my photo ID (only the cast ID if going through the MK entrance to the resorts) and tell them I'm there to resort hop and shop. They don't exactly have a guest list in their little shack, now do they?  Urg.  This makes me think very un-magical thoughts...

I'm so sorry he treated you that way and seriously, he needs to be reported.  Even if you can remember the date/time, that should be enough for him to be coached.  You were a GUEST and should have been treated as such.  Period.


----------



## ZeroToHero

graygables said:


> 'K, this is just me, but I would have smiled, taken a mental note of his name, and been all over a manager for their security guard not being well-versed in The Basics.  OF COURSE you can go look around!!!  I've never, EVER been told I could not.  I pull in, smile, show my photo ID (only the cast ID if going through the MK entrance to the resorts) and tell them I'm there to resort hop and shop. They don't exactly have a guest list in their little shack, now do they?  Urg.  This makes me think very un-magical thoughts...
> 
> I'm so sorry he treated you that way and seriously, he needs to be reported.  Even if you can remember the date/time, that should be enough for him to be coached.  You were a GUEST and should have been treated as such.  Period.



I'd like to add to this: you don't see guests being kicked out for looking around other hotels... I mean, I walk around the Grand Floridian when I'm there, because it's so pretty, and I don't get hauled out.... what he did was totally jerkish. No part of property is really off-limits except to certain people, besides backstage and some pool areas (like Stormalong bay at the Y&B Clubs). I'm pretty sure you can walk around.  Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Traveliz

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> I am hoping someone on here can help to explain this to me. Apparently CP's (or any Cast Members) are not allowed in the resorts unless their family is staying there? We just wanted to go in and have a look around tonight and a not very nice security guard told us that we could be termed for being in the resort without our families actually staying in that particular resort.
> 
> I am someone who follows the rules and would never even think about doing something that could get me termed, so I am really confused about this. The guard was freaking out and made it seem like my roommate and I were there to throw some huge party or cause some big chaos or something. Is there a reason for this?
> 
> Oh, and I figure if we have reservations for one of the restaurants within the resorts, the situation would be different, lol.



I read the other poster replies and I agree with them - I am not a CP but my daughter was and is now a CM and I know during her CP she would go to the resorts for a number of reasons (One was she liked some of the food at the All Stars Food court lol), she would go pin hunting, hidden Mickey hunting etc and even now she does the same.  I know she says she just shows her ID as she is entering and if they ask what she is there for she tells them whatever it is; otherwise she is usually waved through.

What resort were you at?

Liz


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Thank you for the quick and passionate responsives. It was actually a woman, and neither my roommate and I remember her name. But, it is nice to know that next time we can just show our driver's license and go in, because that would have probably saved us all the trouble, lol. I personally think she saw our CP Cast ID and put us in a category of crazy trouble-makers or something. We were quite upset with the whole exchange, especially because we explained to her that we honestly did not know we could not be there and asked her if we could just swing around the guard box thing and exit. But she just kept going on about how we were being taped on a camera, and if we got caught or if she called a manager we could get termed. I don't think it's really worth reporting her, but I'm glad to know that we were not in the wrong.

We just ended up heading the MK for the evening to ride a couple of rides and catch Wishes, so we had a good time all in all. It was just a bit frustrating because we've been wanting to do this for some time now, lol. Well, next time if we choose to do something like that we will just show our driver's license and go on our merry way, haha. Thank you for standing up for us...it feels good that there are some people who still believe that not all CP's are here to party and cause trouble, lol!


----------



## graygables

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Thank you for standing up for us...it feels good that there are some people who still believe that not all CP's are here to party and cause trouble, lol!



Oh, honey, I can tell you I know that!  I think I'm the oldest CP this semester and I've been VERY impressed with a lot of what I'm seeing from the CPs I'm working with. It's giving me hope for my kids' future...


----------



## ZeroToHero

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Thank you for the quick and passionate responsives. It was actually a woman, and neither my roommate and I remember her name. But, it is nice to know that next time we can just show our driver's license and go in, because that would have probably saved us all the trouble, lol. I personally think she saw our CP Cast ID and put us in a category of crazy trouble-makers or something. We were quite upset with the whole exchange, especially because we explained to her that we honestly did not know we could not be there and asked her if we could just swing around the guard box thing and exit. But she just kept going on about how we were being taped on a camera, and if we got caught or if she called a manager we could get termed. I don't think it's really worth reporting her, but I'm glad to know that we were not in the wrong.
> 
> We just ended up heading the MK for the evening to ride a couple of rides and catch Wishes, so we had a good time all in all. It was just a bit frustrating because we've been wanting to do this for some time now, lol. Well, next time if we choose to do something like that we will just show our driver's license and go on our merry way, haha. Thank you for standing up for us...it feels good that there are some people who still believe that not all CP's are here to party and cause trouble, lol!



=) Glad you had a fun time.
And just something to think about... even if you don't want to report her, it might be worth telling someone, just so that she doesn't do the same thing to other College Program kids? You don't want other people going through what she made you go through, since not everyone has us awesome Dis'ers to soothe their worries. 

And I think it's funny how we all thought it was a man.... it just seemed like something that a "manly" security guard would do.


----------



## joepic

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Thank you for the quick and passionate responsives. It was actually a woman, and neither my roommate and I remember her name. But, it is nice to know that next time we can just show our driver's license and go in, because that would have probably saved us all the trouble, lol. I personally think she saw our CP Cast ID and put us in a category of crazy trouble-makers or something. We were quite upset with the whole exchange, especially because we explained to her that we honestly did not know we could not be there and asked her if we could just swing around the guard box thing and exit. But she just kept going on about how we were being taped on a camera, and if we got caught or if she called a manager we could get termed. I don't think it's really worth reporting her, but I'm glad to know that we were not in the wrong.
> 
> We just ended up heading the MK for the evening to ride a couple of rides and catch Wishes, so we had a good time all in all. It was just a bit frustrating because we've been wanting to do this for some time now, lol. Well, next time if we choose to do something like that we will just show our driver's license and go on our merry way, haha. Thank you for standing up for us...it feels good that there are some people who still believe that not all CP's are here to party and cause trouble, lol!



What a horrible story! I would still report her; who is she to tell you that?

I can't think of any other reason why she would not let you in the resort. The first thing that came to my mind was if you still had your costumes on hahaha. Doesn't make any sense to me. I would still report her.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

graygables said:


> Oh, honey, I can tell you I know that!  I think I'm the oldest CP this semester and I've been VERY impressed with a lot of what I'm seeing from the CPs I'm working with. It's giving me hope for my kids' future...



 I completely agree with you. 99% of all the CP's I either work with or know are very friendly and incredibly willing to go above and beyond for really no reason at all. It is very cool being surrounded by so many people who really like to have fun with their jobs and make guest's day. And I really feel this is true no matter what your work location is, I know that where I ended up is not exactly what I would have wanted, (or really anyone else, lol!), but we make the best of it. 

And we definitely were not in our costumes, Joe lol! I might say something to one of my managers just to see what they make of the situation, but I'm not sure I want to make an enemy out of this guard. I know we all have hard days at work, and I just hope that this will be a reminder to both my roommate and myself about how we can handle difficult guest situations at our location.


----------



## Joanna71985

Hollsey said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm currently a freshman and I really, really want to do the CP and I decided that Spring 2010 will be best for me (I don't think I could miss Christmas and Thanksgiving with my family). My older sister did the CP back in 2003 I think and she was in QSF&B at MGM (as it was called then) and I've wanted to participate ever since.
> 
> I just got done reading the original thread and all of this thread (it only took me 5 days  ) but I still have some questions
> 
> 1) I'm on medicine for an anxiety disorder. I know there's a Walgreens right across from Vista but I hope to stay at Chatham. There will still be a way for me to get my prescription filled, right? (Wal-Mart has a pharmacy I think? Just want to make sure!)
> 
> 2) My school is on the quarter system. It says that there's a Spring Advantage Quarter. Will that be the best for me to do or could I just do the regular Spring Quarter? I don't mind taking two quarters off of school (I figure I've been in school this long, what's the difference if I graduate a few quarters later than I thought I would because it will be worth it). Is it required that quarter schools do the Spring Advantage Quarter?
> 
> Sorry if my questions are really weird and confusing. I'll probably ask even more. I just want to learn as much as I can now to be on the safe side!



1. Oh yeah. It's quite easy to catch a bus over to Vista, and walk to Walgreens. 

2. Usually people on the Quarter system do the Fall or Spring Quarter program.


----------



## Hollsey

Thanks so much Joanna


----------



## Joanna71985

Hollsey said:


> Thanks so much Joanna



You're welcome.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

graygables said:


> Oh, honey, I can tell you I know that!  I think I'm the oldest CP this semester and I've been VERY impressed with a lot of what I'm seeing from the CPs I'm working with. It's giving me hope for my kids' future...



Thanks!!

Just on a random note, I laugh everytime a cast member asks me where I work and how long I'm here for and I always go "How do you know?" and they're like "Cause you are WAY to magical!" But I really love it. Gah, being back on dis has been amazing. I love this place ! Haha 

Guests a lot of times will also realize I work here because I'm just really nice all the time. Haha. I get asked directions a lot of times when I'm not working OR talking to cast members. I'll just be standing there and people will ask me where something is. OH! And the newest one is when kids try to pin trade with me thinking I'm a cast member. Oops. I try to trade if I have something to give away that they want.

-end random magical-i-love-this-freaking-place rant-


----------



## mikelo

Hello everyone!! 

Does anyone know if the restaurants at the Dolphin and Swan are part of the pool of FSFB locations? I'm thinking no, since they are both operated and managed by Starwood, but hey, you all would know better! =) 

And during my interview, we talked about how I wanted a role in a restaurant within a resort for FSFB, but didn't go into specifics. Should I e-mail my recruiter to request a location now (like Chef Mickey's)?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hollsey

I have some more questions 

My older sister said that at DHS (I could be wrong with the park) that there was a place for CP'ers to rent movies and stuff. Does that still exist, and if so, do they cost a lot (compared to a place like Blockbuster or something) to rent? 

Also, if I'm outside for very long periods of time without any drink (like water) I can faint. Would they let me drink water if I were to be placed outside? (Could I have a water bottle with me?) Or would I mention this to them and then they would place me inside?

Thanks again if you can answer


----------



## Joanna71985

mikelo said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Does anyone know if the restaurants at the Dolphin and Swan are part of the pool of FSFB locations? I'm thinking no, since they are both operated and managed by Starwood, but hey, you all would know better! =)
> 
> And during my interview, we talked about how I wanted a role in a restaurant within a resort for FSFB, but didn't go into specifics. Should I e-mail my recruiter to request a location now (like Chef Mickey's)?
> 
> Thanks!!!



If I had to guess, I would say no about Swan/Dolphin (since they technically aren't owned by Disney).

And if you want to request a location, I would email your recruiter and ask.



Hollsey said:


> I have some more questions
> 
> My older sister said that at DHS (I could be wrong with the park) that there was a place for CP'ers to rent movies and stuff. Does that still exist, and if so, do they cost a lot (compared to a place like Blockbuster or something) to rent?
> 
> Also, if I'm outside for very long periods of time without any drink (like water) I can faint. Would they let me drink water if I were to be placed outside? (Could I have a water bottle with me?) Or would I mention this to them and then they would place me inside?
> 
> Thanks again if you can answer



Yeah, you can rent movies from the Disney Learning Centers (not just at DHS). I've rented them before from the one at MK. And they are free to rent.

And yes, you can have a water bottle with you. Company D sells black water-bottle holders that clip to your pants.


----------



## Scully12

Hollsey said:


> I have some more questions
> 
> My older sister said that at DHS (I could be wrong with the park) that there was a place for CP'ers to rent movies and stuff. Does that still exist, and if so, do they cost a lot (compared to a place like Blockbuster or something) to rent?
> 
> 
> Thanks again if you can answer



The housing complexes also have movie rentals. They're free!!


----------



## Teresa Pitman

Can I just ask a question for my sons? They are both doing interviews for the International program in a couple of weeks, and are wondering what they should wear for the interview. Is a suit and tie appropriate, or a shirt (no tie) and dress pants? Any other tips people can pass on?

Teresa


----------



## Hollsey

You guys rock!  Thanks so much!


----------



## joepic

Wow! I never knew you could rent movies! That's one more thing I can look forward to.


----------



## HallGirl

During my interview I was asked if I'd be interested in adding Main Entrance Operations to my role checklist.  I said yes because I think it would be cool to be the first CM a guest sees at the parks.  I'd like to know what the training is like and what a typical schedule is like.  For instance, would you work at turnstiles one day and then the parking lot the next?  Thanks.


----------



## mikelo

Thanks Joanna!!


And I have a question about being a campus rep. Can you apply to be a campus rep during the recruiting season directly after your CP? For example, can I apply to be a Spring 2010 campus rep while I'm on the program?


----------



## Hollsey

I'm full of questions!

My sister is thinking about going down with me now (which I don't mind because then I'll be closer to home  ) and I was wondering if we broght down a car if we could share it?


----------



## klmcken

hi all.
i'm new to this, so this is my first post.
i have a couple questions...
i'm currently a sophomore elementary education major.
i want to participate in the disney college program so bad,
for i hope to eventually work on the disney cruise line farther down the road.
next year (09-10) will be my junior yr and possibly my last yr on campus.
then my senior yr i will have to student teach for a semester.
i was wondering if anyone knows if..
1. i can still apply that semester i will be student teaching?
i technically will not be enrolled in a class, but it's part of my education
2. if you can do the college program for longer than one semester?
i would love to student teach fall of my senior yr and then do the college program that spring, and possibly for a whole yr if that's an option!

if you have any feedback, i would greatly appreciate it.

thanks guys!


----------



## Joanna71985

mikelo said:


> Thanks Joanna!!
> 
> 
> And I have a question about being a campus rep. Can you apply to be a campus rep during the recruiting season directly after your CP? For example, can I apply to be a Spring 2010 campus rep while I'm on the program?



Yes you can. 



Hollsey said:


> I'm full of questions!
> 
> My sister is thinking about going down with me now (which I don't mind because then I'll be closer to home  ) and I was wondering if we broght down a car if we could share it?



You sure can.


----------



## DarthBob_2005

Hello there,

I'm trying to apply for the program, but I seem to be having trouble on my application. I got to the part where it says "Legal Conditions of Employment" where you check the boxes. I clicked "continue" and now I get this:

Bad Gateway
The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
Additionally a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

   

What do I do? Has anyone else experienced this? I even tried doing the application again, but it still gets stuck at the same spot. Now I'm worried something bad will happen because I did it again. And I know it said earlier that I have to submit my school, but I haven't reached that part yet before this happened! So I know there's more to go than this.


----------



## graygables

DarthBob_2005 said:


> Bad Gateway
> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
> Additionally a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


Are you using Internet Explorer?  I know when I forget and use Firefox, I get glitches...


----------



## DarthBob_2005

I'm using Internet Explorer. In fact, it wouldn't let me use FireFox (grrr). But anyway, you don't think I would be penalized for trying to do the application again?

Edit:
Just did it a 3rd time, and it still gets stuck. I tried lowering the security on IE. I suppose I can try at a computer lab tomorrow, but I just hope I get this done before the presentation...


----------



## disneyfan89

Hi everyone! I'm currently considering doing the Disney CP in Spring '10, but I have a few questions...

1. What are the chances of becoming a face character in the CP? I would love to be a face character more than being in the costumes with the head pieces.

2. I have danced since I was three, have been characters in dances, but have never been in "plays" I guess you could say. So, in other words, would my chances go down for being a character performer because i have never had theater experience?

3. I really love the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess thing. I have always longed to work at a place like that, and am considering attending Beauty School after college. I have heard that you need "salon" experience. What are they considering salon experience? You see, my mom has been a barber my whole life and went through Beauty School, and I have grown up in a salon environment my entire life (her shop is in the basement of my house). On the college program website they list some techniques you should know and I know how to do all of them. I do a lot of my friends hair for dances and things of that sort. I have been taught these techniques by my mom who has been through Beauty School, so would they consider that salon experience?

I'm sorry I started rambling there at the end...haha. Those are the only questions that I could think of at this moment. Any help/tips/answers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gerdsale

I have been trying to fill out my application for the college program online for two days now.  First, when I try to get into the campus presentation schedule, I get a "Bad Gateway" error message.  Also, after filling in all my information up to which positions I'm interested in, I hit continue at the bottom and again get the "Bad Gateway" error message.  I have used Internet Explorer, Firefox, my sister's Mac using Safari, and my mom's Mac at work using Safari--same message each time.  Anyone have any suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## nick_B

Hey everyone, Im another newperson on disboards and had a few questions in regards to the Dinsney college intern program. May be you guys could help me out.

1. I currently took this semester off can I still apply for in the intern? If not, when can I apply and when can I work?

2. Is it possible to land a career with disney immediately after your intern? Or is it highly unlikely with the poor economy?

4. Thery're a few recruiters coming to a few colleges nearby my home this week. Should I go and check it out? Ive been to a recruting session before at my college last yr so I know whats discussed. 

My MAJOR question is: Can I apply for Disney (this week when the recruiter is at my college) eventhough I skipped this term? WOuld I be able to interview with the recruiter then next program be hired in?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Hollsey said:


> I'm full of questions!
> 
> My sister is thinking about going down with me now (which I don't mind because then I'll be closer to home  ) and I was wondering if we broght down a car if we could share it?



If she's doing the program with you, you could share it most of the time Id imagine. I have a friend doing the program with me and we'll be sharing a car. Hopefully we'll have similar schedules so one can just drop the other off. Otherwise, we'll just take the disney transportation to work. Sometimes having a car is better than never having a car.


----------



## DarthBob_2005

gerdsale said:


> I have been trying to fill out my application for the college program online for two days now.  First, when I try to get into the campus presentation schedule, I get a "Bad Gateway" error message.  Also, after filling in all my information up to which positions I'm interested in, I hit continue at the bottom and again get the "Bad Gateway" error message.  I have used Internet Explorer, Firefox, my sister's Mac using Safari, and my mom's Mac at work using Safari--same message each time.  Anyone have any suggestions.  Thanks.



I know exactly how you feel!!! I went to the computer lab at my campus (earlier I was using my computer at home). I'm still having the same problem! I got a little further than last time, to where I input my city of birth, but then I got a 500 Internal Server Error. I tried doing the application yet again, and I got a Proxy Error. This is driving me insane!

Given that you are having problems, and that the application won't work even in a campus computer lab, I think the problem is with the website and not our computers. But when will they get this fixed? My presentation is on Wednesday and I'm running out of time!!!!

Is the application working for anyone? If anyone successfully got the application done recently, please let us know how you did it.


----------



## khancock

you guys having trouble with the application should email their technical support group at wdw.college.techsupport@disney.com

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/contactus_student.html


----------



## gerdsale

Thank you, khancock--I couldn't find a support e-mail address to send this question to, either.  If I get a useful answer, I will post it here.  Thanks again.


----------



## christiemarsh88

Does anyone know when check-in/check-out dates are for Fall 2009?


----------



## HallGirl

disneyfan89 said:


> 3. I really love the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess thing. I have always longed to work at a place like that, and am considering attending Beauty School after college. I have heard that you need "salon" experience. What are they considering salon experience? You see, my mom has been a barber my whole life and went through Beauty School, and I have grown up in a salon environment my entire life (her shop is in the basement of my house). On the college program website they list some techniques you should know and I know how to do all of them. I do a lot of my friends hair for dances and things of that sort. I have been taught these techniques by my mom who has been through Beauty School, so would they consider that salon experience?



It sounds like you have the experience the hostesses need   I don't know much about what they look for in BBB, but I would think knowing how to style hair and do make up is just what they need.  I would recommend putting it on the role checklist as one of your choices and then mention the experience you listed during your interview.


----------



## DarthBob_2005

gerdsale said:


> Thank you, khancock--I couldn't find a support e-mail address to send this question to, either.  If I get a useful answer, I will post it here.  Thanks again.



I received a response:

Over the weekend Disney Corporate IT needed to perform some maintenance on our site servers.  While some of the areas were brought back online, some of the interactive areas were still unavailable.  They have informed is that everything is back online now.

The online application is here (you do not need to complete another Role Checklist):

Please note that you do not need to print either the application or role checklist.  The online forms are sufficient for College Recruiting's interview needs.



So it looks like its back up. I'm at a Mac lab right now with no IE, but I'm going to race to one right away to fill it out.


----------



## Hollsey

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> If she's doing the program with you, you could share it most of the time Id imagine. I have a friend doing the program with me and we'll be sharing a car. Hopefully we'll have similar schedules so one can just drop the other off. Otherwise, we'll just take the disney transportation to work. Sometimes having a car is better than never having a car.



Thanks so much! Thanks to Joanna as well 

Trying to figure the whole thing of my sister coming with me out. She wants a one bedroom but I want to make friends (and pay less rent) and go for a 3 bedroom, but I know we'll fight a lot and I don't want our roommates to deal with that! So her decision to go with me could be adding even MORE random questions that I bring up between now and next year.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Hollsey said:


> Thanks so much! Thanks to Joanna as well
> 
> Trying to figure the whole thing of my sister coming with me out. She wants a one bedroom but I want to make friends (and pay less rent) and go for a 3 bedroom, but I know we'll fight a lot and I don't want our roommates to deal with that! So her decision to go with me could be adding even MORE random questions that I bring up between now and next year.



Maybe you should just leave the size of your bedroom up to chance if you cant decide. That way you can't hold it against each other for not getting what you wanted, just let Disney decide when you get there. 

Good luck compromising!


----------



## disneyfan89

HallGirl said:


> It sounds like you have the experience the hostesses need   I don't know much about what they look for in BBB, but I would think knowing how to style hair and do make up is just what they need.  I would recommend putting it on the role checklist as one of your choices and then mention the experience you listed during your interview.



Thanks HallGirl! You just boosted my confidence to put it on my role checklist!

Now I have another question for you people on this board...
This coming fall will be my final semester at the community college I am attending. So after this coming fall semester I will have enough credits to graduate and then I plan on doing the CP in the spring semester. So, my question is...do I apply to graduate in the fall semester since I will have all my credits, or apply for spring graduation (2010) during my CP and graduate when I get back? I plan on transferring to a four-year university the fall semester of 2010.

Sorry, I hope that makes a little sense. It is hard to explain.


----------



## water_boy

Hi everyone

I've been posting on another thread about applications and the program and I've got some questions about the accomodation CPs live in. I know that Vista Way is great for partying etc but I'm not quite sure what kind of things there are at each complex, are there; tvs already in rooms, common rooms, pool tables, pools at every complex, weight/ fitness rooms, broadband connections etc. I've heard there is a Walmart near VW, are there any other shops in the area, close to the complexes?

Also is it a weekly rent payment? and will this automatically be deducted from wages? Does rent cover costs of energy & water bills, broadband, pool/ gym use?  transport costs (coach transport)?

Sorry I've got soo many q's, I got tonnes more if thats ok.  
Thanks guys

James


----------



## AliceInWonderland89

Hello everyone got a question for the people that have done QSFB before!  I am doing that for the Fall Advantage 09 and was wondering what kind of places would i work at? Im looking at all of the resturants in Disney World, like could i work that the Rainforest Cafe or is that considered like FSFB? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

AliceInWonderland89 said:


> Hello everyone got a question for the people that have done QSFB before!  I am doing that for the Fall Advantage 09 and was wondering what kind of places would i work at? Im looking at all of the resturants in Disney World, like could i work that the Rainforest Cafe or is that considered like FSFB? Thanks!



QSFB covers the fast food-type restaurants (like Casey's, Cosmic Rays, ect), carts, snack windows (like Sleepy Hollow), ect.


----------



## glendalais

AliceInWonderland89 said:


> Hello everyone got a question for the people that have done QSFB before!  I am doing that for the Fall Advantage 09 and was wondering what kind of places would i work at? Im looking at all of the resturants in Disney World, like could i work that the Rainforest Cafe or is that considered like FSFB? Thanks!



Actually, Rainforest Cafe isn't part of any role, as it's not owned by Disney.

The F&B roles only cover WDW-owned and operated restaurants. Third Party restaurants operating on Disney Property have their own employees. 

QSFB would be things like _Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe_ at the _Magic Kingdom_ Park, or the various Fast Food and Food Courts at the Resort Hotels.


----------



## AliceInWonderland89

glendalais said:


> Actually, Rainforest Cafe isn't part of any role, as it's not owned by Disney.
> 
> The F&B roles only cover WDW-owned and operated restaurants. Third Party restaurants operating on Disney Property have their own employees.
> 
> QSFB would be things like _Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe_ at the _Magic Kingdom_ Park, or the various Fast Food and Food Courts at the Resort Hotels.



Ok awesome thank you!


----------



## Aiden

For Spring, what are the usual check-in dates? Are there any that are on or after February 7th usually?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

water_boy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been posting on another thread about applications and the program and I've got some questions about the accomodation CPs live in. I know that Vista Way is great for partying etc but I'm not quite sure what kind of things there are at each complex, are there; tvs already in rooms, common rooms, pool tables, pools at every complex, weight/ fitness rooms, broadband connections etc. I've heard there is a Walmart near VW, are there any other shops in the area, close to the complexes?
> 
> Also is it a weekly rent payment? and will this automatically be deducted from wages? Does rent cover costs of energy & water bills, broadband, pool/ gym use?  transport costs (coach transport)?
> 
> Sorry I've got soo many q's, I got tonnes more if thats ok.
> Thanks guys
> 
> James



I dont think anyone ever got back to you on this. I don't know about the specific complexes as I haven't done the program before but I DO know that rent is weekly, as is your paycheck, and rent automatically comes out of your check before you even get it. Rent includes everything: rent, electricity, cable, internet and everything in your apartment complex (like pool, gym, computer labs).


----------



## water_boy

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I dont think anyone ever got back to you on this. I don't know about the specific complexes as I haven't done the program before but I DO know that rent is weekly, as is your paycheck, and rent automatically comes out of your check before you even get it. Rent includes everything: rent, electricity, cable, internet and everything in your apartment complex (like pool, gym, computer labs).



Ah, ok cool. I'm guessing theres a TV in every room, right?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

water_boy said:


> Ah, ok cool. I'm guessing theres a TV in every room, right?



Oops no, I forgot about that. There aren't any tvs. You have to supply your own. 

What comes with the apartment:

-Two twin beds per room, no linens
-night stands
-sofa and chair
-2 end tables in living room
-dining table/chairs
-desk (although I dont know if this is in all apartments and I think its more of a nook with a built in table in the wall)
-dishes/pots and pans
-corded wall phone


----------



## DarthBob_2005

Just finished the interview. I think I did great. I wanted to keep talking, because I was so excited, but I had to move on. 

Anyway, I'm only a little worried because now I realize I made a mistake. I think there was one time where I said "Disney World" instead of "Walt Disney World." Why I did that, idk. I realized it after I hung up, and thought how stupid I was. Probably I was so eager, I just rushed out of my mouth. Do you think I'll get turned down for that?


----------



## glendalais

DarthBob_2005 said:


> Just finished the interview. I think I did great. I wanted to keep talking, because I was so excited, but I had to move on.
> 
> Anyway, I'm only a little worried because now I realize I made a mistake. I think there was one time where I said "Disney World" instead of "Walt Disney World." Why I did that, idk. I realized it after I hung up, and thought how stupid I was. Probably I was so eager, I just rushed out of my mouth. Do you think I'll get turned down for that?



Well, given that the formal name of the resort, and the one the company demands be used in all ours communications is _Walt Disney World_ Resort (with that formatting), I would start panicking.....

Nah, you'll be fine lol. I really doubt she noticed, especially since even WDW routinely breaks it's own guidelines and often calls itself "Disney World" and even just plain "Disney" (much to the annoyance of the rest of The Walt Disney Company) in internal CM communications.

Now if you had said Universal.......


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> For Spring, what are the usual check-in dates? Are there any that are on or after February 7th usually?



The majority of Spring/SA dates are in Jan. There were 2 Feb check-in dates this year (1 for CP, 1 for CS), and the CS one was canceled (so just 1 check-in date in Feb).


----------



## Aiden

Thanks for the info.
I'm asking because I turn 18 on February 7th next year, and thought that maybe there was a check-in date on/after then. Would it hurt to apply for Spring, hoping that may happen?


----------



## Aiden

I'm wondering what rides have a spiel to remember, like the Jungle Cruise and the Great Movie Ride?

Are there any others?


----------



## HallGirl

Aiden said:


> I'm wondering what rides have a spiel to remember, like the Jungle Cruise and the Great Movie Ride?
> 
> Are there any others?



I think most (if not all) attractions have some kind of spieling, usually for safety (like Soarin', Universe of Energy, 3D movies) or introductions (like American Adventure).  Some of the spiels are optional (like Muppet Vision, afaik).  As far as a lot of spieling, in addition to Jungle Cruise and Great Movie Ride, there are:  Backlot Tour, Imagination, Kilamanjaro Safari, Innoventions.


----------



## Aiden

HallGirl said:


> I think most (if not all) attractions have some kind of spieling, usually for safety (like Soarin', Universe of Energy, 3D movies) or introductions (like American Adventure).  Some of the spiels are optional (like Muppet Vision, afaik).  As far as a lot of spieling, in addition to Jungle Cruise and Great Movie Ride, there are:  Backlot Tour, Imagination, Kilamanjaro Safari, Innoventions.



Thanks for that!


----------



## SiSiMonique2009

Hey guys I ran across this website earlier when I was trying to calm my nerves for my interview! I would just like to say thanks for all of the advice I know it wasn't necessarily directed to me but it helped a lot reading what you all had to say! I just finished my interview but at the same time I'm a little nervous about whether I will be accepted or not.


----------



## disjordan

SiSiMonique2009 said:


> Hey guys I ran across this website earlier when I was trying to calm my nerves for my interview! I would just like to say thanks for all of the advice I know it wasn't necessarily directed to me but it helped a lot reading what you all had to say! I just finished my interview but at the same time I'm a little nervous about whether I will be accepted or not.



the disboards are a great place to get support.  i've been lurking for years but now that i decided to join i'm pretty happy with this!


----------



## SiSiMonique2009

disjordan said:


> the disboards are a great place to get support.  i've been lurking for years but now that i decided to join i'm pretty happy with this!


Yea Its really great, I was so worried about my interview but seeing all the positive post really helped I'm happy I Joined as well! The CP program just seems so positive and I just really hope I get the chance to experience it!


----------



## Aiden

Sorry, but here's another question for you guys!! When can you start applying for Spring Advantage Quarter? And can you extend on this program? If so, till when?


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> Sorry, but here's another question for you guys!! When can you start applying for Spring Advantage Quarter? And can you extend on this program? If so, till when?



Disney starts recruiting for the Spring programs in Aug/Sept.

I believe the Spring Quarter program can be extended. And if so, it would be until the following Jan.


----------



## BrittanyB2000

so lets say i audition for a performing role (for fall '09) but don't get it. so i still participate in the program during the fall quarter in one of my other choice roles, but i want to do the program again in the summer and audition again for a performing role. first off, is that even possible? and second, has anyone done this before?!


----------



## Joanna71985

BrittanyB2000 said:


> so lets say i audition for a performing role (for fall '09) but don't get it. so i still participate in the program during the fall quarter in one of my other choice roles, but i want to do the program again in the summer and audition again for a performing role. first off, is that even possible? and second, has anyone done this before?!



Ok, I'll use your example. If you audition for Fall 09 and don't get it, if there is still room in the other roles you picked you will get one of them.

You would then be able to audition to extend (if I got your example right, and you were wanting to extend the CP).


----------



## BrittanyB2000

ok ready for a dumb question? whats an extension? is it an extension to the current program you're in, or does it just allow you to come back and work at another time? (so if i wanted to do the fall program in '09, then wanted to go back to school for my spring semester, but wanted to come back to work at disney over the summer) does that make sense? sorry for the very confusing question!


----------



## Joanna71985

BrittanyB2000 said:


> ok ready for a dumb question? whats an extension? is it an extension to the current program you're in, or does it just allow you to come back and work at another time? (so if i wanted to do the fall program in '09, then wanted to go back to school for my spring semester, but wanted to come back to work at disney over the summer) does that make sense? sorry for the very confusing question!



An extension is when you extend the CP. So if you are on Fall 2009, you can extend the CP either to May or the following Aug. It can either be in the same role, or you can transfer to another role.

I now understand what you are saying. But that isn't an extension. The summer program offers limited roles (and entertainment isn't one of them).


----------



## glendalais

You all might not know this one, but I'm just wondering. I'll contact WDW Casting when they open tomorrow to make sure. 

Do Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company get to keep their length of service when doing WDW's CP? 

It's not that big of a deal. However, I've been with Disney for nearly 2 years now, and I only need another year of service with Disney, in any form, to get my 35% Merchandise Discount. That, and I would still want to be able to wear my Disney 1-Year Pin on my nametag if I do go to WDW.

(And yes, I am considering doing the WDW CP this coming semester. Some things are happening here at the DLR which make it so that I should probably take a few months and go east for a while, lol. And I do need an internship for school, anyway.).


----------



## can84

Do members of the CP get discounts on admission to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party or the Christmas Party? 
'


----------



## Joanna71985

can84 said:


> Do members of the CP get discounts on admission to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party or the Christmas Party?
> '



Yes. Certain nights are discounted.


----------



## can84

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. Certain nights are discounted.



Thank you!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

BrittanyB2000 said:


> so lets say i audition for a performing role (for fall '09) but don't get it. so i still participate in the program during the fall quarter in one of my other choice roles, but i want to do the program again in the summer and audition again for a performing role. first off, is that even possible? and second, has anyone done this before?!



You could go seasonal after your fall program. That means that you can come back to Disney to work during school breaks. You can audition at the end of your fall program to go seasonal in entertainment BUT you'll need 6-8 weeks of training to switch roles, so its kind of hard to have the time before the next semester starts. 

Or you could do the summer alumni program, but like Joanna said, its very limited in roles.

Extending your role would mean just staying an extra semester. You don't leave at all. You can extend in your role or try for a new one, but priority goes to those who are extending in their same role. They'll ask you about extending about 2 months before the end of your program I've heard.


----------



## baytwelveplease

Today I got a letter in the mail from Disney saying "at this time, your status is pending a final decision."  It also says, "Our team is evaluating your qualifications, and you will be contacted with an update on the status of your application by April 17th 2009."

Does everybody get one of these letters before being accepted/rejected, or is this kind of like a deferment letter?  I'm just curious as to whether or not I'm really going to have to wait until April, or if I'll still find out within the 4-6 weeks.  (FYI, I interviewed Feb. 18).


----------



## avag922

My husband and I both interviewed on Feb 16th. He got one of those letters on Friday, I didn't. However, I got my acceptance package on Saturday. I was thinking that it was some sort of letter that you got until they could find a spot for you. Not sure.

Jennifer


----------



## Joanna71985

baytwelveplease said:


> Today I got a letter in the mail from Disney saying "at this time, your status is pending a final decision."  It also says, "Our team is evaluating your qualifications, and you will be contacted with an update on the status of your application by April 17th 2009."
> 
> Does everybody get one of these letters before being accepted/rejected, or is this kind of like a deferment letter?  I'm just curious as to whether or not I'm really going to have to wait until April, or if I'll still find out within the 4-6 weeks.  (FYI, I interviewed Feb. 18).



No. Not everyone gets a pending letter. Only some people do.

However, it doesn't always take til the date listed to hear back from Disney (sometimes it is a lot sooner).


----------



## glendalais

glendalais said:


> You all might not know this one, but I'm just wondering. I'll contact WDW Casting when they open tomorrow to make sure.
> 
> Do Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company get to keep their length of service when doing WDW's CP?
> 
> It's not that big of a deal. However, I've been with Disney for nearly 2 years now, and I only need another year of service with Disney, in any form, to get my 35% Merchandise Discount. That, and I would still want to be able to wear my Disney 1-Year Pin on my nametag if I do go to WDW.
> 
> (And yes, I am considering doing the WDW CP this coming semester. Some things are happening here at the DLR which make it so that I should probably take a few months and go east for a while, lol. And I do need an internship for school, anyway.).



Just in case anyone is wondering on this. Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company do retain their Company Length of Service when doing the WDW CP. 

Those Cast Members and Employees who are statused to Walt Disney Parks and Resorts (DLR, etc.) will be treated as inter-resort transfers rather than new hires, and will keep their Hire Date, main effects of which will be to allow them to continue to wear their most recent Service Award Pin on their WDW Nametag.

However, as WDW does regard it's CP Participants as Hourly CT (Seasonal) CMs (though I believe Inter-Resort transfers get the Red CT ID Card rather than the white temporary ones issued to New Hires), they will only receive the 'A' 20% Merchandise Discount, even if they have become eligible for the 'B' 35% Merchandise Discount thru Length of Service or previously held positions with the company. 

Anyway, that being said, I have another question. 

Can you indicate your preference for an arrival date. I'm applying for the Fall Advantage programme, but I let out of school in late May, so I would much prefer to be able to arrive in June sometime.


----------



## Joanna71985

glendalais said:


> Anyway, that being said, I have another question.
> 
> Can you indicate your preference for an arrival date. I'm applying for the Fall Advantage programme, but I let out of school in late May, so I would much prefer to be able to arrive in June sometime.



No. There are only 3 check-in dates for Fall Advantage, and only one is in June. It all depends on what is available when you accept (and some dates are not available for every role).


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Here's my q:

I want to audition to be a character performer for the CP, but what are the benefits of doing the CP instead of just getting a job w/ Disney and doing the same exact thing? I haven't looked into this part much, but I heard that they don't have entertainment classes. Comments and opinions are TIA!


----------



## Meg13

Okay, I'm going to ask a rather stupid question: the months for the Spring CS are generally February to May, right? You cannot extend the CS program, can you?


----------



## graygables

Disneylvrforever said:


> just getting a job w/ Disney and doing the same exact thing?



Right now, that's impossible.  There is a hiring freeze and no end in sight.  Once the freeze is lifted, there are THOUSANDS (yes, literally thousands) of people on waiting lists to be hired.  Consider the CP fairly competitive foot in the door.


----------



## Joanna71985

Meg13 said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask a rather stupid question: the months for the Spring CS are generally February to May, right? You cannot extend the CS program, can you?



Spring CS is Feb to Aug. And it can be extended.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid

For nametag information on the acknowledgment form it asks for hometown, but a lot of CPs have their college name on their nametag.  So if one wanted their college name, would they put the name of the university or their hometown as it says.


----------



## twinsfreak

I have always loved going to WDW, but i have always wondered...does working there make it any less fun to be there?


----------



## Joanna71985

twinsfreak said:


> I have always loved going to WDW, but i have always wondered...does working there make it any less fun to be there?



Nope, not at all. For me, I find going even more fun now.


----------



## Alex|Kies.47

Hi everyone, I'm from Canada and I'm looking to apply for the Disney CareerStart program. I'm having a fair bit of trouble trying to figure out what type of US working visa I would need and how to go about obtaining it. If anyone has any information that would be helpful, that'd be greatly appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## twinsfreak

Joanna71985 said:


> Nope, not at all. For me, I find going even more fun now.



ok thanks!


----------



## princessaurora1

Random question -

I'm currently doing the CP, and one of my roommates has decided that she is 99% sure she wants to self-term herself (due to being extremely homesick, etc.).  She wasn't sure how to go about this (or how much notice she would have to give), so I told her I'd post it on here.  Does anyone have info on what steps she'd have to go through?  Feel free to PM me the information too, thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

She needs to talk to her manager, preferably a scheduling one if available. She should tell her manager that she wants to go home, but does not want to leave the area short staffed. That way she can leave with a good conscience. Most CPs just up and leave and never talk to anyone.


----------



## jen22va

ParanoidAndroid said:


> For nametag information on the acknowledgment form it asks for hometown, but a lot of CPs have their college name on their nametag.  So if one wanted their college name, would they put the name of the university or their hometown as it says.



I'm pretty sure I remember asking for my hometown to be on my nametag but instead I got one with my college name.. so I think everyone that does the CP gets their college name on it. However, you can go to the costume department and order another one and get your hometown on it if you want... but they will deduct $5 from your paycheck for it. (I had to do this because I lost my original one, haha)


----------



## MelissaMouse

Hi everyone. I know there is a checklist of items to bring to disney with me. I did have a question about the items that are already there. Is there only one set of pots and pans and silverware? I read somewhere that people like to steal things out of the rooms, such as utensils and pans. I am coming in a couple weeks, (the 25th!!) so I believe I will be placed with current CPer's, so I shouldnt bring my toaster, right? They don't make it very easy for us people who move in the middle of the program because we dont have a clue of what will already be there!

Also, this is off topic but, is it harder to get to know people when they are already comfortable with the people there, and know each other? I do not have ANY trouble making friends but some people can just be rude and I don't want to feel like an outcast! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

graygables said:


> Right now, that's impossible.  There is a hiring freeze and no end in sight.  Once the freeze is lifted, there are THOUSANDS (yes, literally thousands) of people on waiting lists to be hired.  Consider the CP fairly competitive foot in the door.



Let's just say that there isn't a freeze in hiring. Are there CP perks than just being a CM?


----------



## Berlioz70

The advantage of the CP over a regular CM is the housing. I did the CP so that I could "test" Disney before I moved there. I'm still here... living in my own place, so it worked out!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

princessaurora1 said:


> Random question -
> 
> I'm currently doing the CP, and one of my roommates has decided that she is 99% sure she wants to self-term herself (due to being extremely homesick, etc.).  She wasn't sure how to go about this (or how much notice she would have to give), so I told her I'd post it on here.  Does anyone have info on what steps she'd have to go through?  Feel free to PM me the information too, thanks!



My roommate has decided to leave as well. I'm really upset over her decision, but I also don't want her to stay someplace she is miserable. It sucks.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Berlioz70 said:


> The advantage of the CP over a regular CM is the housing. I did the CP so that I could "test" Disney before I moved there. I'm still here... living in my own place, so it worked out!



Is that the only thing? Are there advantages of being a CM that you don't get while being in the CP? Being in the CP sounds like a lot of fun, but I'd really like insights on what the differences are.  

P.S. I really like your blog Berlioz70! Very informative!


----------



## glendalais

Disneylvrforever said:


> Is that the only thing? Are there advantages of being a CM that you don't get while being in the CP? Being in the CP sounds like a lot of fun, but I'd really like insights on what the differences are.
> 
> P.S. I really like your blog Berlioz70! Very informative!



Other than the Housing and the Classes...that's basically it. 

WDW CMs who aren't CPs tend to get more hours (if they're FT) and are eligible for Company Health and Retirement benefits. 

They also acquire Seniority and are eligible for Union Membership. This also makes them much more difficult to terminate than CPers, who are not Union Members and are specifically exempted from the Services Trade Council Union Contract.


----------



## graygables

glendalais said:


> Other than the Housing and the Classes...that's basically it.
> 
> WDW CMs who aren't CPs tend to get more hours (*if they're FT*) and are eligible for Company Health and Retirement benefits.



Important emphasis.  Full-time is NOT easy to get, even if your foot is already in the door.  In my area, even full-timers are not getting near 40 hours per week and P/T and seasonal are getting fewer hours than the CPs, most of whom are barely getting our 30.  Competition for ANY job here right now is stiff.

Another advantage to the CP is showing the company that you are willing to work your way up.  Also, if you ever want to do a professional internship, the CP looks good on the resume and is a requirement for some PIs.


----------



## Meg13

Joanna71985 said:


> Spring CS is Feb to Aug. And it can be extended.



Thanks!   I'd thought those were the dates, I just wasn't sure, and I couldn't find them again.


----------



## khancock

graygables said:


> Right now, that's impossible.  There is a hiring freeze and no end in sight.



Although you are there and I'm not, I don't think there is a freeze.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29306990/

Last paragraph quotes a union rep saying that there isn't a freeze.  Union reps tend to be pretty straight forward and would probably be in the know if  a freeze was going on or not.  There may not be a lot of things open, but that's different than not hiring for anything at all which is what a freeze implies.


----------



## graygables

khancock said:


> Although you are there and I'm not, I don't think there is a freeze.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29306990/
> 
> Last paragraph quotes a union rep saying that there isn't a freeze.  Union reps tend to be pretty straight forward and would probably be in the know if  a freeze was going on or not.  There may not be a lot of things open, but that's different than not hiring for anything at all which is what a freeze implies.



Typical gloss.  Cast members know otherwise as do people who have applied for jobs and been put on the bottom of the very long waiting list.  Most of the PIs for the Spring semester were cancelled and are not being offered the Fall semester, either.  I'm working with a CM right now who was a manager and her only option was to leave the company or return to hourly.  Part timers and seasonal are literally begging for hours.  We have CPs who are begging for hours b/c this is nothing like it was the last time they did a CP.  Extra hours hotline is pretty much empty most of the time.  The company MIGHT be bringing in people for high turnover positions, but from what I and my 2 CM DDs are hearing, we are considered at 100% and in a hiring freeze.  Obviously, performers fall into a different category, but it is very highly competitive and I have known some extremely talented people who were turned down by Disney, simply due to the volume of extremely talented people they have applying to work for them.


----------



## Berlioz70

khancock said:


> Although you are there and I'm not, I don't think there is a freeze.



There is not a freeze... but as Gray said, it sure feels like there is!! This is how it works... Disney is a HIGH turnover company which is why we typically higher hundreds of people a week. However, now no one is leaving so that turnover doesn't exist. And because of the hour shortage, when someone leaves there is not the necessity to replace them.

There are openings at Disney, which is why we are not on a complete freeze. A flyer just went out earlier this week about us looking to higher culinary chefs. My husband was also just highered by Partners (the Disney CC) to start work on Monday. 

With all that said... we're not on a freeze, but employment is INCREDIBLY hard to get right now for the typical front end work, you would need some type of special skill (or short height) for most roles.

In other news... every CM can take the CP classes, so that's not a CP benefit. I had a Manager in my CP class last semester and my office has a flyer hanging up about enrolling in the CP classes.


----------



## glendalais

I think they might be mixing up their parks.

DLR IS hiring into Frontline roles, slowly but surely. We were on a freeze for a few months, but that seems to have been lifted.


----------



## domi108

This may be a bit unrelated as to what has been discussed but I just wanted to say Thanks for all the helpful tips!! :]


----------



## Hollsey

Here's another question! Hopefully it hasn't been asked yet!

My best friend wants to go down with me now  and she's really good about going to church, and I want to go with her. I remember when I was little we went to a service at the Polynesian Resort, but that was a long time ago.

Is there anything like that still that we can go to for some sort of church service (even if it's nondenominational)?


----------



## graygables

Hollsey said:


> Here's another question! Hopefully it hasn't been asked yet!
> 
> My best friend wants to go down with me now  and she's really good about going to church, and I want to go with her. I remember when I was little we went to a service at the Polynesian Resort, but that was a long time ago.
> 
> Is there anything like that still that we can go to for some sort of church service (even if it's nondenominational)?



They no longer have the weekly services at the Poly.    I took my oldest 2 there when they were little and it was a fond memory for us.

I do know there are some CPs who try to get together w/ someone w/ a car to attend services nearby.  I will tell you, however, that the schedule does not usually allow for much flexibility for church.  I haven't been off on a Sunday yet, and both of my CM DDs work Sundays as well.


----------



## Hollsey

graygables said:


> They no longer have the weekly services at the Poly.    I took my oldest 2 there when they were little and it was a fond memory for us.
> 
> I do know there are some CPs who try to get together w/ someone w/ a car to attend services nearby.  I will tell you, however, that the schedule does not usually allow for much flexibility for church.  I haven't been off on a Sunday yet, and both of my CM DDs work Sundays as well.



Ooooh. Thanks for the answer! 

My friend has a question, which is actually a really good one! She wants to know if we're getting credit for our school, do we still have to pay the tuition? What happens if we don't get credit? How does that work?


----------



## Berlioz70

Typically all credits would cost money aka tuition. You wouldn't get the credit from Disney, it would come from your institution so it depends on how you set it up from them. If you do not try for credit then it wouldn't cost you anything.


----------



## PrincessJordynx

*Quick Question: Non-wellness apts. which complex is it?*


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessJordynx said:


> *Quick Question: Non-wellness apts. which complex is it?*



All of them. All 3 complexes have wellness and non-wellness apartments.


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Joanna71985 said:


> All of them. All 3 complexes have wellness and non-wellness apartments.



*ohh got it. thanks Joanna.
the way they made it sound was that the entire apt complex was wellness or not. gotchaaa. =] 
i think imma try for patt...maybe haha. *


----------



## _frazzle

PrincessJordynx said:


> *ohh got it. thanks Joanna.
> the way they made it sound was that the entire apt complex was wellness or not. gotchaaa. =]
> i think imma try for patt...maybe haha. *



Go for it! Patterson rules!


----------



## Hollsey

Berlioz70 said:


> Typically all credits would cost money aka tuition. You wouldn't get the credit from Disney, it would come from your institution so it depends on how you set it up from them. If you do not try for credit then it wouldn't cost you anything.



Ooooh. Thanks so much! 

I really enjoyed your blog! Very helpful


----------



## PrincessJordynx

anyone having trouble logging in on the wdwcp website? like i accepted my offer last night and all that but today i cant log in its saying like bad gateway or something?


----------



## AliceInWonderland89

PrincessJordynx said:


> anyone having trouble logging in on the wdwcp website? like i accepted my offer last night and all that but today i cant log in its saying like bad gateway or something?



Ok so I'm not the only one with this problem! I've been trying to log on to pay my assesment fee but it says the "Bad Gateway"thing or whatever!! Gahh!


----------



## PrincessJordynx

AliceInWonderland89 said:


> Ok so I'm not the only one with this problem! I've been trying to log on to pay my assesment fee but it says the "Bad Gateway"thing or whatever!! Gahh!



muy annoying...atleast its not just me haha


----------



## ckrisie

The site has been a little bit wonky lately. Just send an email to tech they normally can sort it out in a day.... and keep trying it


----------



## MikeMike

I'm planning on going to community college this september, and I was wondering if I would be able to apply to SA '10, or will I have to wait for fall?
And when should I expect to see the applications go up for SA '10?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joanna71985

MikeMike said:


> I'm planning on going to community college this september, and I was wondering if I would be able to apply to SA '10, or will I have to wait for fall?
> And when should I expect to see the applications go up for SA '10?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You can do Spring 2010 (you just have to complete 1 semester to do the CP). The application should go up around Aug/Sept.


----------



## MikeMike

Thanks a bunch.
But now I'm not sure if I meant spring or fall 2010. Which one would be sooner?


----------



## Joanna71985

MikeMike said:


> Thanks a bunch.
> But now I'm not sure if I meant spring or fall 2010. Which one would be sooner?



Spring/Spring Advantage. They start in Jan.


----------



## MikeMike

Ah, of course.
So if I start in September, that would give me enough time to complete the necessary 1 semester before I go?


----------



## Joanna71985

MikeMike said:


> Ah, of course.
> So if I start in September, that would give me enough time to complete the necessary 1 semester before I go?



Yep! That's what I did my first year in school. I started school in Sept 2004, and went down to FL for Spring 2005.


----------



## MikeMike

Thank you so so much, Joanna!
I've read this entire forum, all the answers you've provided for other people have been incredibly helpful and informative.


----------



## Joanna71985

MikeMike said:


> Thank you so so much, Joanna!
> I've read this entire forum, all the answers you've provided for other people have been incredibly helpful and informative.



You are very welcome.


----------



## Wiisa

Hey guys...as Joanna knows from other boards, I am FULL of questions so I apologize in advance as well as show my gratitude in advance!

I was wondering about the recruiter e-mails. Do they normally come exactly one week after your interview? What has everyone else's experience with the length between their interview and their e-mail from their recruiter?


----------



## Wiisa

Also, where do I go to get that WDW count down ticker like you have Joanna?


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> Also, where do I go to get that WDW count down ticker like you have Joanna?



The nametag one is from http://mickeypath.com/. And the other one is from http://tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php.


----------



## rayg110021

a


----------



## rayg110021

i have a question... do you need to sign up for anything to go to the college campus presentation? and/or if you go do you need to sign up there or can you just go and get information?


----------



## Joanna71985

rayg110021 said:


> i have a question... do you need to sign up for anything to go to the college campus presentation? and/or if you go do you need to sign up there or can you just go and get information?



No. You do not need to sign up to attend a campus presentation. You don't even need to be doing the CP (you can just go to listen to the information).


----------



## rayg110021

thanks i will no doubt check it out at LSU


----------



## SiSiMonique2009

Hi everybody I just got accepted and my role is quick service food and beverage and I was just wondering if anybody else has that position and is there anyone here who can tell me what its like! thanks!


----------



## Wiisa

Hi and Morning guys!

I just got my email from my recruiter an I couldn't be more excited! It's michelle dailey. Anyone have her? I'd like to email her back and say hi, but I don't want to me TOO pushy so maybe I should wait. Do the recruiter work in Orlando ?


----------



## luv_wdw20

Hi everybody!  I just got my acceptance letter yesterday!  I am going to be doing Fall Advantage and my role is Attractions!  I'm soooooo excited!  I had my interview on Tuesday, March 3 and I got the letter Monday, March 9!  I didn't expect it to come that soon, but I'm SO glad it did!  That wait was killing me lol.  Is there anyone else on here planning on doing Fall Advantage?


----------



## ckrisie

luv_wdw20 said:


> Hi everybody!  I just got my acceptance letter yesterday!  I am going to be doing Fall Advantage and my role is Attractions!  I'm soooooo excited!  I had my interview on Tuesday, March 3 and I got the letter Monday, March 9!  I didn't expect it to come that soon, but I'm SO glad it did!  That wait was killing me lol.  Is there anyone else on here planning on doing Fall Advantage?



Congrats! Wow that was really fast! I am doing Attractions too! and fall advantage! what date are you going to start?


----------



## MikeMike

I've got an other question...
Does anyone happen to know the accept/reject percentage?

Also, I was talking to my mom about the CP, and she seems to think that it would be impossible for me to do the program without getting extra money from her--that I wouln't make enough money to get by.
She also thinks that housing isn't guarenteed. I told her "if you get accepted, you get housing." Was I wrong in saying that?


----------



## PrincessJordynx

MikeMike said:


> I've got an other question...
> Does anyone happen to know the accept/reject percentage?
> 
> Also, I was talking to my mom about the CP, and she seems to think that it would be impossible for me to do the program without getting extra money from her--that I wouln't make enough money to get by.
> She also thinks that housing isn't guarenteed. I told her "if you get accepted, you get housing." Was I wrong in saying that?



if accepted you WILL get a housing spot, as long as you pay your $100 hold fee. once in, thats it your in. HOWEVER, you more than likely will need extra money. im saving as much as i can now my mom wants me to have atleast $1000 by the time im down.


----------



## MikeMike

Ah, thanks.
Bummer, though, money is incredibly tight for us right now...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

MikeMike said:


> Ah, thanks.
> Bummer, though, money is incredibly tight for us right now...



Ive heard its important to have a couple hundred dollars for the first few weeks of your program, since you wont get paid for a few weeks and you'll need to buy stuff for your apartment.

After that though, your rent pays for your boarding, cable, internet, transportation... So really, you're just paying for food, gas if you drive, and fun things to do (but you get free admission into the parks!).

I've heard from multiple people that they've actually saved money from their job in the program. It all depends on your spending habits.


----------



## MikeMike

That's reasuring, thanks.

Now, I know the acceptance rate was fairly high in past years, but given the current state of the conomy, I would imagine it would be significantly lower now. Anyone have a ballpark idea of what it is?


----------



## Joanna71985

MikeMike said:


> That's reasuring, thanks.
> 
> Now, I know the acceptance rate was fairly high in past years, but given the current state of the conomy, I would imagine it would be significantly lower now. Anyone have a ballpark idea of what it is?



I am not positive about this. But I heard somewhere that there are 6,000-7,000 CPs at a time (this includes Spring CPs, Fall CPs, CS, ect).


----------



## Wiisa

I think as far as internships go, if you are tight on money and you need an internship, this _is_ a good way to go. That's my opinion. Other interships I looked at weren't paid at all and I was going to have to get loans just to live in the cities where they were offered. 

I am hoping to get help from my family while I am down there, so that I have extra spending money to enjoy Florida to the fullest on my days off. But we'll see how mom feels about that in August when she's babysitting my 2 cats with her 2 dogs, lol...She may not be as giving then.


----------



## Wiisa

I have a question about roles...


I was told Parking Lot Attendants are under Operations, but someone has told me it's under Transportation. I was under the impression that Transportation was boats/monorails etc, NOT parking lot attendants - so I checked transportation but not operations (since Attractions is now it's own category  )


Can anyone tell me what it's really under? I am not interested in working in the parking lots and I did check transportation.


Thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> I have a question about roles...
> 
> 
> I was told Parking Lot Attendants are under Operations, but someone has told me it's under Transportation. I was under the impression that Transportation was boats/monorails etc, NOT parking lot attendants - so I checked transportation but not operations (since Attractions is now it's own category  )
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what it's really under? I am not interested in working in the parking lots and I did check transportation.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Parking Lots fall under Main Entrance Operations. Like you said, Transportation is the boats and monorail.


----------



## Angie210

Is anyone doing or applying for the disneyland college program in Anaheim?


----------



## Wiisa

Thanks Joanna.


How does requesting time off for visitors work? Can you do it when you first get there? How much time can you request? Is it still the point system, will it count toward you negatively?


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> Thanks Joanna.
> 
> 
> How does requesting time off for visitors work? Can you do it when you first get there? How much time can you request? Is it still the point system, will it count toward you negatively?



You can request time off as soon as you are registered for the HUB. It helps to request it ASAP. Just be aware that some days may be denied.


----------



## Wiisa

Do you know how much time you are allowed to request off?


Also, is it true if you call in sick you can't work for three days?


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> Do you know how much time you are allowed to request off?
> 
> 
> Also, is it true if you call in sick you can't work for three days?



I don't believe there is a limit. Now, as for how much time is given, I can't say.

No, that is not true. I wouldn't recommend it unless you were really sick, since it is 1 point per call-in.


----------



## graygables

Wiisa said:


> Do you know how much time you are allowed to request off?
> 
> 
> Also, is it true if you call in sick you can't work for three days?



It will depend on a lot, but in Dinoland Merch, I know CPs who have managed 4-5 days off for family visits over the next few weeks.  I put in for one day off the minute I had Hub access and got it, so I'd just suggest doing it ASAP.

As far as the call-ins go, there seem to have been several rule changes the last few years.  As it stands now, 1 day = 1 point with one exception...You can call in for 3 days in a row for 1 point IF you provide proof from a doctor that you were really THAT sick.  You only get that ONE TIME per semester, however.


----------



## MikeMike

I'm not exactly sure as to what, in this case, is considered a "full semester".
Also, is there any way to get that semester done online?


----------



## Joanna71985

MikeMike said:


> I'm not exactly sure as to what, in this case, is considered a "full semester".
> Also, is there any way to get that semester done online?



Usually a semester is late Jan-late April/early May (or Sept-early Dec).


That would be up to your school. Every school is different when it comes to credits.


----------



## Wiisa

CPs are required to live on the property, correct?


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> CPs are required to live on the property, correct?



For the most part, they do. However, if the CP has a good reason (they are married, have family nearby, ect), they can live off-site.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

i've been thinking about this a lot lately. i don't know if i'll feel comfortable doing a phone interview. just feels a little weird (for me). the school i'll be attending next fall doesn't hold presentations but according to a friend of my they know about the disney college program. i've read somewhere on this site where the persons' school has never even heard of the program. so anyway when the time comes can i still go to another schools' presentation to have my interview? if not i'll just brave that phone interview. but i'll just feel more comfortable talking face to face with someone. does anyone guess what i'm trying to say? i know i can sound a bit comfusing sometimes.


----------



## graygables

Question about extending...I know you can request a different role, but is it like the initial one where you can choose more than one?  I'd hate to not get my choice, then not be able to extend at all, if that makes sense.


----------



## Berlioz70

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i've been thinking about this a lot lately. i don't know if i'll feel comfortable doing a phone interview.



Even if attend another school's presentation (which is perfectly fine), about 90+% will still do a phone interview. Face to face interviews are very hard to come by and depend solely on your recruiter, his or her schedule, and the set up for the institution.



graygables said:


> Question about extending...I know you can request a different role, but is it like the initial one where you can choose more than one?  I'd hate to not get my choice, then not be able to extend at all, if that makes sense.



I'm not positive, but I believe you can mark your top three choices.


----------



## Wiisa

Did you guys get assigned or pick your arrival dates?


----------



## Wiisa

The only reason I'm thinking the 24th is I have to find petsitters and I don't want to make them think it's '5' months instead of '4'  I just want to be away from my 'kids' as short as possible cause I'm a wuss, lol...BUT if there are advantages to getting there on the 10th I think I will do that... It's only two weeks. It might be cool to watch all the new kids coming in too.


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> Did you guys get assigned or pick your arrival dates?



You can pick your date.


----------



## MikeMike

Surprise surprise, an other question!

I'm pretty sure you have to be enrolled full time at your school (right?), but does that mean I still have to pay the full years' tuition, or just for the time before I leave for the CP?
The reason I ask is... I can't really afford much more than a semester at the school I want to go to, and it's one of the least expensve schools in my area.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

From what I understand you just have to be currently enrolled at your school at the time of applying for the program even if you graduate or don't continue to the next semester.


----------



## ckrisie

MikeMike said:


> Surprise surprise, an other question!
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have to be enrolled full time at your school (right?), but does that mean I still have to pay the full years' tuition, or just for the time before I leave for the CP?
> The reason I ask is... I can't really afford much more than a simester at the school I want to go to, and it's one of the least expensve schools in my area.


You only really need to be taking at least one class at a university at the time in which you apply. It is a question they ask you in your interview.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ckrisie said:


> You only really need to be taking at least one class at a university at the time in which you apply. It is a question they ask you in your interview.



so i can go to school as a part time student, provided that i am a student. that's cool.



Berlioz70 said:


> Even if attend another school's presentation (which is perfectly fine), about 90+% will still do a phone interview. Face to face interviews are very hard to come by and depend solely on your recruiter, his or her schedule, and the set up for the institution.



then phone interview it is for me. maybe i'll just have a friend call me once in a while to practice over the phone so i don't feel so weirded out doing a phone interview.


----------



## DISNEYMAGIC2005

Just remember to smile during your over the phone interview! They can really hear your smile through the phone!  Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Goofster18

hey, I'm new to the forum although  read all the hundreds of pages so I feel like I know everyone here!!  I just had my presentation today, and my interview is tomorrow night.  Just for those who were wondering, I believe my presenter said 7,000 CPs a semester.  (Although, only 200 CPs at Disneyland!!!)  Not to discourage anyone either, but 1700 applicants were denied last year.  He said that was mostly due to people only marking 1 role on their role checklist.  His top roles were lifeguard, Quick-service food and beverage, custodial, attractions and merchandise.  These have the most spaces to fill so the most possibilities.  Also, he said that Quick-service at MK gets paid slightly better due to these times when celebs rent out the park or something.  basically MK QSFB pays a little better.  My guy was a great presenter a real Disney Cast Member but after he didn't really give off the "ask questions can't wait for you to do it!" vibe, which seemed wierd for a disney cast member.  it was good tho.  I strongly recommend dressing up nice, just in case Disney is watching!! I wore a white shirt, khakis, a tie and nice shoes and socks, it doesn't hurt to at least look good.  the worse that happens is you dressed up for an hour and it doesn't matter.  I would have questions ready, just a few to ask, always ALWAYS SMILE!!!  and shake hands and thank you if that feels comfortable to you.  I also tried to use the different names (Cast Member, Roles, Audition, Back-stage and on-stage, you are "Friends" with Goofy rather than playing Goofy, etc.) They notice!!  My interview is tomorrow night so I'll def update more then, but figured I'd throw a little up here, even tho some of this has already been posted!!  Hopefully this summer at WDW!!!  Have a magical day!!
Goofster18


----------



## Wiisa

Hi and welcome Goofster! Glad you stepped out of lurkdom to post with us  Congrats on the interview, it will go great I'm sure! What role will you be applying for, are you doing Fall or Fall Advantage? Do you know where you want to live? Visita, Chatham or Patterson in Wellness or non-Wellness?

Thanks for letting us know what your presenter said about 1,700 rejections, that actually makes me feel a lot better that most were because they only marked one role.

Do you have any places you really really want to work?

My ideal job would be Jack Sparrow's attendant, lol...or attractions at the American Idol Experience.

Who is your interview with?

Good luck and so nice to have you here!


----------



## Goofster18

HEY!!  That was a fast reply!!  I really want to do entertainment, however I know that is very hard to do and very few people get picked, I'm only 5 ft. 10 so nothing special there.  all I have is I'm a Puppetry Major at college, and I'm a freshman.  I would really like to do attractions, anywhere, specifically in MK which is the park whre I cry whenever I go case its my favorite!!  Attractions, character attendant and merch would be next.  I would like to do either program, bu advantage sounds better and like  longer time to enjoy Fla  and DISNEYY!!!!  apparently most people who really want it will get it, I got worried when he first said 1700 but after he said one role i felt sssooooo much better hahaha.  I'm not sure who my interview will be with, they didn't tell me, all i got was a time date and some little reminders like have a copy of the role checklist available, etc.  and I think fantasyland would be fun to work, just because I'm a sucker for those rides   overall, pirates woud be fun to do, the ride.  That and haunted mansion are my favorites, but I can't keep a straight face to save my life, I smile all the time, even when I'm angry, so HM seems a far stretch, I'll just enjoy riding it!!
Thanks!!  Have a magical day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Goofster18

ooo, also I haven't heard anything about the Patterson living place??  Chatham sounds great if I can get there, probably going to get as many room mates as possible to save some cash. And wellness, because I'm under 21.  forgot to post that!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> Do you have any places you really really want to work?
> 
> My ideal job would be Jack Sparrow's attendant, lol...or attractions at the American Idol Experience.



Captain Jack doesn't have an attendant, just a fyi.


----------



## Angie210

Does anybody know what all the move in dates are for Fall Advantage?


----------



## twinsfreak

Angie210 said:


> Does anybody know what all the move in dates are for Fall Advantage?



im moving in on may 20 and 27 are two of them


----------



## MaryPoppins86

DISNEYMAGIC2005 said:


> Just remember to smile during your over the phone interview! They can really hear your smile through the phone!  Good Luck everyone!



thanks! when that time comes i deffinitely will smile.



Goofster18 said:


> hey, I'm new to the forum although  read all the hundreds of pages so I feel like I know everyone here!!  I just had my presentation today, and my interview is tomorrow night.  Just for those who were wondering, I believe my presenter said 7,000 CPs a semester.  (Although, only 200 CPs at Disneyland!!!)  Not to discourage anyone either, but 1700 applicants were denied last year.  He said that was mostly due to people only marking 1 role on their role checklist.  His top roles were lifeguard, Quick-service food and beverage, custodial, attractions and merchandise.  These have the most spaces to fill so the most possibilities.  Also, he said that Quick-service at MK gets paid slightly better due to these times when celebs rent out the park or something.  basically MK QSFB pays a little better.  My guy was a great presenter a real Disney Cast Member but after he didn't really give off the "ask questions can't wait for you to do it!" vibe, which seemed wierd for a disney cast member.  it was good tho.  I strongly recommend dressing up nice, just in case Disney is watching!! I wore a white shirt, khakis, a tie and nice shoes and socks, it doesn't hurt to at least look good.  the worse that happens is you dressed up for an hour and it doesn't matter.  I would have questions ready, just a few to ask, always ALWAYS SMILE!!!  and shake hands and thank you if that feels comfortable to you.  I also tried to use the different names (Cast Member, Roles, Audition, Back-stage and on-stage, you are "Friends" with Goofy rather than playing Goofy, etc.) They notice!!  My interview is tomorrow night so I'll def update more then, but figured I'd throw a little up here, even tho some of this has already been posted!!  Hopefully this summer at WDW!!!  Have a magical day!!
> Goofster18



welcome to the DIS! and good luck with your interview and break your leg at your audition! wow, most of those 1700 denied just because they only picked one role on their checklist. and i thought chosing three wasn't enough for me to choose from. there are about 6-8 roles i'm considering on applying for.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Joanna71985 said:


> Captain Jack doesn't have an attendant, just a fyi.



do you know what/which characters have attendents?


----------



## Goofster18

Marypoppins8, thanx!!  and yes, he said if you can see yourself doing the job for 6-8 months, then check it off.  but if you can't see yourself there then don't.  that ends up being sad and crudy for you, then your higher ups and friends, then if you try to switch it causes hassles, you dont want to be a problem or terminate yourself, and being sad or upset at disney isn't acceptable, everyone's alway sooo smiley lol!! But I would think it would just be obvious that checking off only 1 or 2 things would make it very tough to get a job, especially at disney with 7000 other CPs applying for like 6-8 or all of the other checklist role options!!!
Goofster18


----------



## alindaloo

Hey goofster,

Are you going to audition? If so, when and where?
Welcome to the forum! I don't post much, but I love reading them.  It has been so helpful! Is your interview tonight (Friday?)


----------



## Joanna71985

MaryPoppins86 said:


> do you know what/which characters have attendents?



Yes I do. Every character that comes out to meet will have an attendant with them. However, with the P&P parties canceled for the near future (and Captain Jack only came out to meet during the P&P), he now is only in his little show (and that doesn't require a character attendant).


----------



## graygables

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes I do. Every character that comes out to meet will have an attendant with them. However, with the P&P parties canceled for the near future (and Captain Jack only came out to meet during the P&P), he now is only in his little show (and that doesn't require a character attendant).



From what I've heard, the show is no more and there isn't anymore Captain Jack.


----------



## Berlioz70

Captain Jack still does his show... just the Pirates and Princess Parties have been canceled this year.


----------



## Goofster18

alindaloo,
Yea I'm going to the rochester audition, which is the closest altho i wish they still had  boston one, that would have been sssoooooo much easier then 8 hours of driving, but i gotta at least try to do my best an audition!!  Yup, tonite, friday at 820pm.  im still looking for any idea as to why the characters don't talk at meet and greets I have a few ideas but if anyone answered this question before 820 tonite, that would be helpful.  ill b posting questions and what i had to talk about after my interview!!
sadly, my mom never let me do a pirate party(for some reason she felt 18 was too old.....lol)  so I'm sad to miss "witty jack sparrow"!!!  But I think i can manage to live, we shall see hahahaha.  HAVE A MAGICAL DAY!!!!  
Goofster


----------



## Berlioz70

Goofster18 said:


> \im still looking for any idea as to why the characters don't talk at meet and greets I have a few ideas but if anyone answered this question before 820 tonite, that would be helpful.



If you're asked that question as a cast member then a popular response is to say that they are saving their voice for the show or parade that day.

I'm not sure what the correct response would be for characters not in performances.


----------



## Goofster18

Thanks that was kind of what I was thinking along the lines of, because I figured saying anything like oh it's fake probably would be  problem.  I mean, fake?  Nothing is fake at Disney it's all real and that's why it's so magical!! Ignore my crazy moment of hysteria, fake, sheesh I can't believe I even though that!  MY MISTAKE!!!  
Have a Magical Day!!
Goofster


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I think Joanna said this one a while back, but you could say that Mickey does talk but he only speaks Mouse so either you wouldnt understand him so he doesnt talk or you couldn't hear him because he's so quiet.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Goofster18 said:


> Marypoppins8, thanx!!  and yes, he said if you can see yourself doing the job for 6-8 months, then check it off.  but if you can't see yourself there then don't.  that ends up being sad and crudy for you, then your higher ups and friends, then if you try to switch it causes hassles, you dont want to be a problem or terminate yourself, and being sad or upset at disney isn't acceptable, everyone's alway sooo smiley lol!! But I would think it would just be obvious that checking off only 1 or 2 things would make it very tough to get a job, especially at disney with 7000 other CPs applying for like 6-8 or all of the other checklist role options!!!
> Goofster18



yeah i know what you mean. most of the roles i have chosing so far are things i've had experience doing them. a few from the role checklist i can do but not qulified to do them at disney: the culinary roles. i went to a vocational school for cooking and stuff and i almost went to college for that too but then opt out of it. now i sort of regret it. i had the application filled out and everything.



Joanna71985 said:


> Yes I do. Every character that comes out to meet will have an attendant with them. However, with the P&P parties canceled for the near future (and Captain Jack only came out to meet during the P&P), he now is only in his little show (and that doesn't require a character attendant).



that's cool. i never knew that. now that i come to think of it, the only times i ever saw an attendant was during a meet 'n greets but never at a restaurant.


----------



## Joanna71985

MaryPoppins86 said:


> that's cool. i never knew that. now that i come to think of it, the only times i ever saw an attendant was during a meet 'n greets but never at a restaurant.



There are character attendants at dining too. You may not see them because the restaurants are so big. But they are there (there has to be an attendant wherever there is a character). I've done dining a few times. I've worked in the Crystal Palace, Play and Dine, the restaurant in Norway at Epcot, and Mickey's Backyard BBQ.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Joanna71985 said:


> There are character attendants at dining too. You may not see them because the restaurants are so big. But they are there (there has to be an attendant wherever there is a character). I've done dining a few times. I've worked in the Crystal Palace, Play and Dine, the restaurant in Norway at Epcot, and Mickey's Backyard BBQ.



hahaha, maybe i really have been to busy munching on my food to noitice.


----------



## actingafool21

I have been trying to find heights for MALE face performers!!! Can someone please help?!?!?!


----------



## Jelliebean

I just had my interview for FA 2009! I hope I get in, it sounds like an amazing experience.  Anyway, I look forward to talk with y'all!


----------



## Wiisa

actingafool21 said:


> I have been trying to find heights for MALE face performers!!! Can someone please help?!?!?!



I'm so sorry actingfool, I couldn't find anything specific but these people on these boards may be able to help you-
http://www.visionsfantastic.com/forum/f52/character-height-requirements-2494/






Jelliebean said:


> I just had my interview for FA 2009! I hope I get in, it sounds like an amazing experience.  Anyway, I look forward to talk with y'all!



Welcome Jellie! Congrats, and which roles did you apply for?




Now, Id like to see if anyone knows anything or anyone was cast as a driver for the Kilamanjaro Safari ride. I watched a special on Animal Kingdom last night, and I am in love. Not in my wildest dreams would I be doing a job that amazing on the college program! I am so sad I didn't mention i specifically in my phone interview, what do you think the chances of me bugging my recruiter enough to put me there? There are so many roles for attractions, the chances are SO SLIM but I mean, they run 42 trucks on the 2-mile track so maybe a lot of CPs go? Or possibly full-timers since it is so cool?

Any ideas?

Thanks! Still waiting...by the way. At least I can rest on a Sunday and not think Is It Here Yet?


----------



## Wiisa

So, as far as auditions, are they done after April? I keep checking the site and they add a few here and there, but what is too late? I wonder if they will ever come to Denver.


----------



## JonnyJ18

hi everyone! I just had my interviewsnd felt it went pretty well. The only that I am concern about is they four years ago I was charged with. A class c misdameanor for purchasing alcohol underage.I went to court and the judge gave me deffered disposition which is if I stayed out of trouble for sixonths it would be erased. On the app and interview I stated I had been charged with a misdameanor and told my story cause I know that police records are never erased and the FBI does the check. So I would like to know if this is a deal breaker or what? By the way I checked lifeguard recreatin and transportation for roles. I have five years lifeguarding at the beach at seaside park nj and a vaild boaters liscence and a love for Disney so I feel I'm perfect for those roles. Any advice would be helpful thanks!!!


----------



## Wiisa

IF your charge was deferred/erased, that means you were not 'charged' per-say...with this crime. Therefore, you shouldn't have to say you were charged with anything. You should call and get free legal advice because I am 99% sure that is true as I have a lot of friends with pety charges like MIP from unaderage drinking tickets. Just wanted to let you know for future interviews!

But what's done is done, and I think since it was not a felony you will be OK. I actually haven't even read anything about their policies on felonies...but good luck! I wouldn't worry too much...


----------



## Jelliebean

Wiisa said:


> Welcome Jellie! Congrats, and which roles did you apply for?



Thanks  I applied for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Attractions, Hospitality annd... 2 more I forget off hand. I've not really seen anybody talking about BBB, has anybody worked there? I picked that one because I work at a daycare now (love kids!) and do all the little girls hair every day. Ha ha, I dunno, it seemed like a good fit to me.

You can apply more than once, right? If I were to not get in this semester, I could try again, yeah?


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Jelliebean said:


> Thanks  I applied for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Attractions, Hospitality annd... 2 more I forget off hand. I've not really seen anybody talking about BBB, has anybody worked there? I picked that one because I work at a daycare now (love kids!) and do all the little girls hair every day. Ha ha, I dunno, it seemed like a good fit to me.
> 
> You can apply more than once, right? If I were to not get in this semester, I could try again, yeah?




not  alot of people talk about it b/c not alot of ppl get it haha its a pretty selective role. Some ppl were told during interviews they need salon experience, while some people have gotten in w/o it. 

and yes deffinately apply again =]


----------



## JonnyJ18

Wiisa said:


> IF your charge was deferred/erased, that means you were not 'charged' per-say...with this crime. Therefore, you shouldn't have to say you were charged with anything. You should call and get free legal advice because I am 99% sure that is true as I have a lot of friends with pety charges like MIP from unaderage drinking tickets. Just wanted to let you know for future interviews!
> 
> But what's done is done, and I think since it was not a felony you will be OK. I actually haven't even read anything about their policies on felonies...but good luck! I wouldn't worry too much...



Thanks for the advice I probably should of asked a lawyer about how extensive the FBI background check is because the website said even if ur record hasvbeenerased to mention it but whatever well see in three to five weeks I'm super pumped to see if I get it cause it sounds like a life changing experience


----------



## Berlioz70

The reason for the background check typically will affect your role not if you get into the program.

Lets say you were convicted of money theft, you could still be placed in the program based on your interview, but they probably wouldn't put you in merchandise.

My understanding is that the background check isn't actually run until you arrive and they get your fingerprints.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Berli, do you use yahoo or skype messenger?  I tried to send a pm, but I can't till I get 10 posts.  Post 1 down!

Thanks =)


----------



## Joanna71985

Jelliebean said:


> I just had my interview for FA 2009! I hope I get in, it sounds like an amazing experience.  Anyway, I look forward to talk with y'all!



Awsome! Hopefully you will hear back soon.  



Wiisa said:


> Now, Id like to see if anyone knows anything or anyone was cast as a driver for the Kilamanjaro Safari ride. I watched a special on Animal Kingdom last night, and I am in love. Not in my wildest dreams would I be doing a job that amazing on the college program! I am so sad I didn't mention i specifically in my phone interview, what do you think the chances of me bugging my recruiter enough to put me there? There are so many roles for attractions, the chances are SO SLIM but I mean, they run 42 trucks on the 2-mile track so maybe a lot of CPs go? Or possibly full-timers since it is so cool?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks! Still waiting...by the way. At least I can rest on a Sunday and not think Is It Here Yet?



CPs can work KS. As for you getting it, you would have to get attractions first. Then you could put in a request with your recruiter (no guarantees, but it doesn't hurt to ask).



Wiisa said:


> So, as far as auditions, are they done after April? I keep checking the site and they add a few here and there, but what is too late? I wonder if they will ever come to Denver.



Yes. The last CP auditions are in April.



Jelliebean said:


> You can apply more than once, right? If I were to not get in this semester, I could try again, yeah?



Yes. You can apply again to do the CP, should you not make it this semester.


----------



## graygables

Jelliebean said:


> Thanks  I applied for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Attractions, Hospitality annd... 2 more I forget off hand. I've not really seen anybody talking about BBB, has anybody worked there? I picked that one because I work at a daycare now (love kids!) and do all the little girls hair every day. Ha ha, I dunno, it seemed like a good fit to me.
> 
> You can apply more than once, right? If I were to not get in this semester, I could try again, yeah?



My 20yo did BBB on her CP extension and stayed on seasonal.  She LOVED it!  She had some hair experience (2 little sisters), but it was more personality for her, I think.  She left this year to go over to Kim Possible opening team.  She still misses the Boutique, though.


----------



## Jelliebean

graygables said:


> My 20yo did BBB on her CP extension and stayed on seasonal.  She LOVED it!  She had some hair experience (2 little sisters), but it was more personality for her, I think.  She left this year to go over to Kim Possible opening team.  She still misses the Boutique, though.



Oh really? Yeah.. That's the position I really want. I have hair experience (always doing the kids hair at work.. and they're 2-4, so very squirmy, ha ha).. plus I just love kids. Thanks for letting me know about your daughter! It's nice to hear about someone else who has done it 



Joanna71985 said:


> Awsome! Hopefully you will hear back soon.



Thanks Joanna! I hope so as well  (Also, I see it's been said before.. but you just seem so nice and are so helpful to everyone around here.. You rock!)


----------



## Joanna71985

Jelliebean said:


> Thanks Joanna! I hope so as well  (Also, I see it's been said before.. but you just seem so nice and are so helpful to everyone around here.. You rock!)



You're welcome.


----------



## MBinTN

I emailed my rep last Wednesday, and have not heard back, so I've decided to ask my question here.
I got accepted for Fall in Housekeeping.  I am trying to decide my arrival date.  I am registered for the Disneyland Half Marathon, which is Labor Day weekend (Sept 6th-ish).  I really want to go, but am afraid how it will look to ask off from work in the first few weeks.  I will only need that Sat and Sun off.  I'm thinking to check in on the first available date, so that I can hopefully be done with training and can get back to work when I return.
So, does anyone think that it will possible to get a weekend off in the first few weeks of the program?


----------



## JonnyJ18

Berlioz70 said:


> The reason for the background check typically will affect your role not if you get into the program.
> 
> Lets say you were convicted of money theft, you could still be placed in the program based on your interview, but they probably wouldn't put you in merchandise.
> 
> My understanding is that the background check isn't actually run until you arrive and they get your fingerprints.



Yeah that makes sense thanks for ur input! I'm so juiced to hear if I made it I just hope me being a dummy and buying some beer four years ago doesn't come back to haunt me


----------



## disneydiva0729

*Hi everyone, I'm new here and have a couple of questions (sorry if they've already been answered somewhere in the past).  I want to take part in the CP more then anything (thats actually why I enrolled in college  )  and I was wondering, I know Disney has housing but is it possible not to stay in the Disney housing, like to get an apartment in Orlando and drive to work every morning??  Also, I noticed some people participated in the program multiple times, how do you work your school schedule and your Disney schedule?  Last question, I promise, how often do you get offered a job with Disney upon completion of the CP?? Thanks so much in advance!!*


----------



## PrincessJordynx

disneydiva0729 said:


> *Hi everyone, I'm new here and have a couple of questions (sorry if they've already been answered somewhere in the past).  I want to take part in the CP more then anything (thats actually why I enrolled in college  )  and I was wondering, I know Disney has housing but is it possible not to stay in the Disney housing, like to get an apartment in Orlando and drive to work every morning??  Also, I noticed some people participated in the program multiple times, how do you work your school schedule and your Disney schedule?  Last question, I promise, how often do you get offered a job with Disney upon completion of the CP?? Thanks so much in advance!!*


well i can answer you first question about the apartments...you pretty much are stuck in the complexes...unless you have a spouse or immedate fam living close to the park you are staying there. and even then you have to go through an appeal process to get there.


----------



## Jelliebean

Do the apartments have air conditioning? I don't think I've read about that either way anywhere.


----------



## khancock

Jelliebean said:


> Do the apartments have air conditioning?



Yes.  And what temp the thermostat should be set at should be one of the first things decided upon by the roommates.


----------



## Jelliebean

khancock said:


> Yes.  And what temp the thermostat should be set at should be one of the first things decided upon by the roommates.



Is that sometimes a problem? I figured they had to have air, but you never know so I wanted to ask to be sure. I think I would probably die there if I worked outside all day and came "home" and it was 13,000 degrees in my room.


----------



## khancock

Jelliebean said:


> Is that sometimes a problem?



it could be.  im from the mindset that if you are cold, it is easy to add another blanket of a sweatshirt to warm up, but if you are hot, and have removed as many layers as it would be respectfully possible (meaning the next options are to be in your underwear or naked), then there isn't much more to do.  you will still be hot.
our apartment faced west and had huge windows with the vaulted ceilings.  the place was like a greenhouse in the afternoons.  one of my roommates decided to either turn the AC off or set it at like 80.  while 80 is cooler than 95, it is still uncomfortably warm to me.  we eventually got in agreement to keep it at 75.  I would have still liked it cooler, but i tolerated 75.

lot of things about living in the apts with people from all over the country and with different living "habits" is compromise.  thermostat may be one of the easiest to tackle early on and could lay the foundation to easily take care of more difficult things if they come up down the road.


----------



## kmg148

MBinTN said:


> I emailed my rep last Wednesday, and have not heard back, so I've decided to ask my question here.
> I got accepted for Fall in Housekeeping.  I am trying to decide my arrival date.  I am registered for the Disneyland Half Marathon, which is Labor Day weekend (Sept 6th-ish).  I really want to go, but am afraid how it will look to ask off from work in the first few weeks.  I will only need that Sat and Sun off.  I'm thinking to check in on the first available date, so that I can hopefully be done with training and can get back to work when I return.
> So, does anyone think that it will possible to get a weekend off in the first few weeks of the program?



It may or may not be possible. Are you doing the DL CP? It would definitely be something I would talk to your work location about as soon as you start your training. I had a study tour I HAD to go on for school and I was able to get 6 days off within the first 3 weeks of my program. Usually, the schedule is done the week before, so as long as you catch them it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jusTine87

I know that there is no bus stop in Patterson, but exactly how far is that walk to catch the bus? I've heard .5 mile, and only a few blocks. Also, are they planning on adding a bus stop at Patterson?


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> I know that there is no bus stop in Patterson, but exactly how far is that walk to catch the bus? I've heard .5 mile, and only a few blocks. Also, are they planning on adding a bus stop at Patterson?



From the front of Patterson, the walk to the bus stop is about 2-3 minutes (longer if you live in the back). I don't believe there are plans to add a bus stop at Patterson.


----------



## Scully12

PrincessJordynx said:


> well i can answer you first question about the apartments...you pretty much are stuck in the complexes...unless you have a spouse or immedate fam living close to the park you are staying there. and even then you have to go through an appeal process to get there.



You are not stuck in CP housing. 5 of the people I worked with moved out of CP housing after a month because they just didn't fee like it. They all moved into an apartment together off property.


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Scully12 said:


> You are not stuck in CP housing. 5 of the people I worked with moved out of CP housing after a month because they just didn't fee like it. They all moved into an apartment together off property.



well im not sure how they did it. b/c last i heard you had to be with a spouse or family and you had to show documented proof. they arent just gunna let ppl up and leave cuz they feel like it.


----------



## Berlioz70

You can move out of the complexes by going through the appeal board. I'm married and had to go through the process, but it was pretty easy for me... for others they have to defend their reason for moving off site.


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Hello, I'm new to this board, but I have a question about the College program.
This might be a silly question, but I'm set to graduate UG December 2011, is it possible to get a Spring Semester job @ WDW even though I graduated?
Thanks!


----------



## JonnyJ18

Hey has anyone heard anything about the economy affecting the college program and it's number of accptances. I heard something in the news about Disney putting on a hiring freeze of it's higher up positions could this affect cps


----------



## Berlioz70

lthiesfeld07 said:


> is it possible to get a Spring Semester job @ WDW even though I graduated?



You just have to be a student at the time you apply. So yes, you can do the spring program if you apply in the fall during your last semester.



JonnyJ18 said:


> Hey has anyone heard anything about the economy affecting the college program and it's number of accptances.



I have not. Disney is going through 3 phases... Phase one was the exec level (which is already done). Phase two is for managers and O&T (which is currently happening). Everything that Disney has released to the public says that no front line cms will be affected (which includes CPs). However, no one is quite sure what phase 3 will include, we have to wait until phase 2 is completed.


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Jelliebean

khancock said:


> it could be.  im from the mindset that if you are cold, it is easy to add another blanket of a sweatshirt to warm up, but if you are hot, and have removed as many layers as it would be respectfully possible (meaning the next options are to be in your underwear or naked), then there isn't much more to do.  you will still be hot.
> our apartment faced west and had huge windows with the vaulted ceilings.  the place was like a greenhouse in the afternoons.  one of my roommates decided to either turn the AC off or set it at like 80.  while 80 is cooler than 95, it is still uncomfortably warm to me.  we eventually got in agreement to keep it at 75.  I would have still liked it cooler, but i tolerated 75.



Ah, yeah. I am with you on that one. I would rather it be too cold than too warm. I like air at about 70. But I guess when it is 90 out, something like 75 wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Joanna71985

lthiesfeld07 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this board, but I have a question about the College program.
> This might be a silly question, but I'm set to graduate UG December 2011, is it possible to get a Spring Semester job @ WDW even though I graduated?
> Thanks!



That's what I'll be doing! I graduate this summer, and I am going down for Fall 2009.


----------



## maggie.groce

Wiisa said:


> The only reason I'm thinking the 24th is I have to find petsitters and I don't want to make them think it's '5' months instead of '4'  I just want to be away from my 'kids' as short as possible cause I'm a wuss, lol...BUT if there are advantages to getting there on the 10th I think I will do that... It's only two weeks. It might be cool to watch all the new kids coming in too.



Hey - you should do the 24th! We could be roommates!


----------



## Wiisa

I am seriously thinking the 24th! Where did you plan on living and are you 21?


----------



## hahoover

are things like tattoos and piercings a problem in the program?


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Disney has a strict look.

no facial piercing (including tongue)
only "normal" ears 
all visible tats must be completely covered.


----------



## Joanna71985

hahoover said:


> are things like tattoos and piercings a problem in the program?



They aren't a problem, as long as they can be covered/removed at work. I know many people who have tattoos and work for Disney (same for piercings).


----------



## taigirl87

hahoover said:


> are things like tattoos and piercings a problem in the program?



The recruiter that came to my school said that the only piercing they wouldnt take you for was gauged ears. understandable, but it was way funny how he explained what they were, then proceeded to tell us if we had them, we couldnt work for him. Luckily there weren't any one there with them, though Utah does have alot of people who have them.


----------



## taigirl87

I have a question about international students, I'm not one, but it was just out of curiosity, to see if anyone knows. At my presentation, there were a few people there that are international students at my school, since they attend a university in the u.s. would they be able to apply for the college program, or would they still have to apply for the international one?


----------



## kmg148

taigirl87 said:


> I have a question about international students, I'm not one, but it was just out of curiosity, to see if anyone knows. At my presentation, there were a few people there that are international students at my school, since they attend a university in the u.s. would they be able to apply for the college program, or would they still have to apply for the international one?



I'm pretty sure they would go for the regular CP. There are actual recruiters in various countries that handle the international CPs. If you got to school in the US, you already have a visa to be here.


----------



## taigirl87

kmg148 said:


> I'm pretty sure they would go for the regular CP. There are actual recruiters in various countries that handle the international CPs. If you got to school in the US, you already have a visa to be here.



that is neato tolito! ha ha  thanks for answering my question!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

kmg148 said:


> I'm pretty sure they would go for the regular CP. There are actual recruiters in various countries that handle the international CPs. If you got to school in the US, you already have a visa to be here.



i would think not since not everyone's visas will allow them to work. some people get visas just to come to school, some just for a visit, and so on. i believe they would go through the _similar_ process as the icp's.


----------



## twinsfreak

So this is more than likely a very stupid question...I know there are certain days that you cant use your passes to get other people into the parks....but are their days the cast members cant use their pass to get themselves in?


----------



## glendalais

twinsfreak said:


> So this is more than likely a very stupid question...I know there are certain days that you cant use your passes to get other people into the parks....but are their days the cast members cant use their pass to get themselves in?



Cast IDs can be used almost any day of the year to get oneself into the park without guests. 

There are some blackout days, but they're few and far between, and are generally reserved for days when the park has extreme operational demands. 

For example, here at the DLR, Management added the day of the Miley Cyrus Party as a Cast ID blackout day. We've also had Cast ID Blackouts during the two _Pirates of the Carribean_ movie premieres. In every case, these blackout days were strongly communicated through backstage networks, so everyone had fair warning. 

WDW might have a different policy since they have 3 times as many Cast Members, but I can't imagine it's that much different.


----------



## _frazzle

Speaking of IDs, do we have to give them back to the company at the end of our program?


----------



## rachaelfig

Did anyone have Lynne as their interviewer? Mine is at 9:40 tomorrow morning and I'm so excited!! I hope she's nice.


----------



## christiemarsh88

Good luck with your interview, rachaelfig!


----------



## stephanie1755

is there any days that would be considered black out days for the hotels since we get a discount, days that the discount wouldn't be available.  My family is planning on coming down around Christmas time and there will be like 20 people coming.


also this might be a stupid question too but I had a friend that did the program and she told me that you get 3 - 3day hoppers 6 times a year for friends in family, is this correct or is it 3- 1day hoppers 6 times a year??


----------



## christiemarsh88

Someone may correct me, but I'm fairly certain that it's 3 - 1day passes.  In fact, the website doesn't even say anything about hoppers.  It just says that you will have, "A Main Entrance Pass that allows you to admit as many as three friends or family members in to our theme parks six times during your program".  To me, this says that if you let those people into MK in the morning, and then went to Epcot for lunch, you would have used two of your six passes.

However, I'm not an alumni, so, if I'm wrong, please feel free to correct me, CP Veterans!


----------



## twinsfreak

glendalais said:


> Cast IDs can be used almost any day of the year to get oneself into the park without guests.
> 
> There are some blackout days, but they're few and far between, and are generally reserved for days when the park has extreme operational demands.
> 
> For example, here at the DLR, Management added the day of the Miley Cyrus Party as a Cast ID blackout day. We've also had Cast ID Blackouts during the two _Pirates of the Carribean_ movie premieres. In every case, these blackout days were strongly communicated through backstage networks, so everyone had fair warning.
> 
> WDW might have a different policy since they have 3 times as many Cast Members, but I can't imagine it's that much different.


ok thanks!


----------



## Scully12

christiemarsh88 said:


> Someone may correct me, but I'm fairly certain that it's 3 - 1day passes.  In fact, the website doesn't even say anything about hoppers.  It just says that you will have, "A Main Entrance Pass that allows you to admit as many as three friends or family members in to our theme parks six times during your program".  To me, this says that if you let those people into MK in the morning, and then went to Epcot for lunch, you would have used two of your six passes.
> 
> However, I'm not an alumni, so, if I'm wrong, please feel free to correct me, CP Veterans!



It's 3-1 day hopper passes 6 times.

So you can get 3 people in 6 different days. If you don't use all three for one day those left overs are lost. And they are park hoppers so you can use one day on you pass and go to all 4 parks in one day if you wanted

Does that make sense?


----------



## christiemarsh88

Scully12 said:


> And they are park hoppers so you can use one day on you pass and go to all 4 parks in one day if you wanted




That's awesome that they're park hoppers.   In this case, I'm so glad I was proven wrong!


----------



## stephanie1755

Scully12 said:


> It's 3-1 day hopper passes 6 times.
> 
> So you can get 3 people in 6 different days. If you don't use all three for one day those left overs are lost. And they are park hoppers so you can use one day on you pass and go to all 4 parks in one day if you wanted
> 
> Does that make sense?



Thank you sooooo much!!!  Definitely makes sense.


----------



## taigirl87

Scully12 said:


> It's 3-1 day hopper passes 6 times.
> 
> So you can get 3 people in 6 different days. If you don't use all three for one day those left overs are lost. And they are park hoppers so you can use one day on you pass and go to all 4 parks in one day if you wanted
> 
> Does that make sense?



I had been wondering that too! thanks muchos!


----------



## glendalais

_frazzle said:


> Speaking of IDs, do we have to give them back to the company at the end of our program?



Yes, your Cast ID and Main Entrance Pass are the property of Walt Disney World Co./The Walt Disney Company, and must be surrendered upon termination. Failure to do so can result in a restricted- or no-rehire status with the company.


----------



## taigirl87

glendalais said:


> Yes, your Cast ID and Main Entrance Pass are the property of Walt Disney World Co./The Walt Disney Company, and must be surrendered upon termination. Failure to do so can result in a restricted- or no-rehire status with the company.



dang...is there anything you CAN keep?


----------



## glendalais

stephanie1755 said:


> is there any days that would be considered black out days for the hotels since we get a discount, days that the discount wouldn't be available.  My family is planning on coming down around Christmas time and there will be like 20 people coming.



Cast Resort Discount can only be used for up to a maximum of 12 people. Anything larger than that, I believe, goes through Group Sales.


----------



## Joanna71985

taigirl87 said:


> dang...is there anything you CAN keep?



You can keep your nametag.



rachaelfig said:


> Did anyone have Lynne as their interviewer? Mine is at 9:40 tomorrow morning and I'm so excited!! I hope she's nice.



Good luck!


----------



## taigirl87

Joanna71985 said:


> You can keep your nametag.



woot! nametags are cool


----------



## Joanna71985

taigirl87 said:


> woot! nametags are cool



Actually, I think the nametags are pretty cool. I have 5 nametags right now (the Tink nametag, the 50th Celebration nametag, and 3 YoaMD nametags).


----------



## taigirl87

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually, I think the nametags are pretty cool. I have 5 nametags right now (the Tink nametag, the 50th Celebration nametag, and 3 YoaMD nametags).



wow! i am both in aw and jealousy of you right now!


----------



## ~Zephyr~

I applied a couple days ago and had my interview a couple hours ago. I am extremely nervous!!!


----------



## taigirl87

~Zephyr~ said:


> I applied a couple days ago and had my interview a couple hours ago. I am extremely nervous!!!



oh wow! that is exciting though, what rolls did you apply for? and you should join pfa its a great support group  ha ha. (just look for the thread with that name)


----------



## ~Zephyr~

I applied to Attractions, QSFB, Custodial (though I really don't want to do that one), Merchandise, Main Entrance, Hopper, Recreation, Full Service F&B, Hospitality, Bell Services Dispatch, and Costuming.

I really wouldn't mind doing any of those besides Custodial, I only picked that one so I could pick Hopper.


----------



## taigirl87

~Zephyr~ said:


> I applied to Attractions, QSFB, Custodial (though I really don't want to do that one), Merchandise, Main Entrance, Hopper, Recreation, Full Service F&B, Hospitality, Bell Services Dispatch, and Costuming.
> 
> I really wouldn't mind doing any of those besides Custodial, I only picked that one so I could pick Hopper.



i thought hopper sounded cool, but i didnt want custodial, so that is why i didnt check off hopper or custodial. i dont do well with other peoples messes. even though i have done custodial work already, i just know from experience. lol


----------



## ~Zephyr~

Yeah me too. I worked at my mom's wedding chapel as her gopher and clean up man. lol


----------



## Joanna71985

~Zephyr~ said:


> I applied a couple days ago and had my interview a couple hours ago. I am extremely nervous!!!



Good luck!!



~Zephyr~ said:


> I applied to Attractions, QSFB, Custodial (though I really don't want to do that one), Merchandise, Main Entrance, Hopper, Recreation, Full Service F&B, Hospitality, Bell Services Dispatch, and Costuming.
> 
> I really wouldn't mind doing any of those besides Custodial, I only picked that one so I could pick Hopper.



Wow! Nice choices.  



taigirl87 said:


> wow! i am both in aw and jealousy of you right now!



Thanks! That's 4 years worth of working at Disney. I can't believe how long it's been since my first CP.


----------



## taigirl87

Joanna71985 said:


> Thanks! That's 4 years worth of working at Disney. I can't believe how long it's been since my first CP.



wait when was your first one?


----------



## Joanna71985

taigirl87 said:


> wait when was your first one?



My first CP was Spring 2005. I did merchandise.


----------



## taigirl87

Joanna71985 said:


> My first CP was Spring 2005. I did merchandise.



I had a friend who i think did character she was stitch(or i guess she was friends with stitch ha ha) in spring of 2006...i think. i cant find her to contact her sadly


----------



## derekparker08

taigirl87 said:


> I had a friend who i think did character she was stitch(or i guess she was friends with stitch ha ha) in spring of 2006...i think. i cant find her to contact her sadly



What does Friends with Stitch mean?


----------



## taigirl87

derekparker08 said:


> What does Friends with Stitch mean?



instead of playing stitch, you are friends with stitch. i guess it has to do with all the different ways disney says things.


----------



## Berlioz70

It's Character Integrity. A person CANNOT be Stitch, Stitch is real. Therefore we are their best friends or we hang out with said character.


----------



## lulubunson

Hi  I'm new i have question i applied for the fall advantage 09....i got letter but it says that is pending. have you heard any one who had this issue before? What are my chances/ My friend got letter to but hers was a straight up rejection letter!.... Help


----------



## PrincessJordynx

lulubunson said:


> Hi  I'm new i have question i applied for the fall advantage 09....i got letter but it says that is pending. have you heard any one who had this issue before? What are my chances/ My friend got letter to but hers was a straight up rejection letter!.... Help




Lots of people get them, not all but they are common. Some get rejected from that, others are accepted. It's either due to role choices and placement issues or just that they need time to decide numbers still..no one knows for sure why some ppl get them vs others not. 
hope that helps
good luck!


----------



## rachaelfig

Okay so I just finished my phone interview with Lynne (she was very nice) and  I decided to pull myself out of the running for Character Performer. Now this is probably going to be something I have a tinge of regret for in the long run, but at least this way I won't have to wait as long for a response. I picked Attractions, Full Service Food and Beverage, and Character Attendant as my top three choices. I harped on my 7 years of theater experience and asked for the Great Movie Ride, but she said there's just so many applicants that this may not work out.

Sooo... the wait begins! I'm hoping and praying that magically my letter will come sooner than 3 to 4 weeks - that's practically a LIFETIME away!!!

How soon have people who interviewed recently been getting their letters??
And is there anything I should be doing right now, like telling my school about this or something?


----------



## lulubunson

Thanks.... I hope i get accepted


----------



## PennState24

lulubunson said:


> Hi  I'm new i have question i applied for the fall advantage 09....i got letter but it says that is pending. have you heard any one who had this issue before? What are my chances/ My friend got letter to but hers was a straight up rejection letter!.... Help



I got a pending letter and about a week or two later I was accepted.  Hope that helps


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Has anybody emailed their recruiter after the interview but before getting an acceptance letter asking them if you could be placed in a role at a certain park, etc and have them reply "We can not make any guarantees"?  Now keep in mind this is before getting the purple folder not afterwards.  I'm curious b/c that's what my recruiter replied with and wondering if this is forshadowing that I might be accepted...:


----------



## taigirl87

GiggleGoddess said:


> Has anybody emailed their recruiter after the interview but before getting an acceptance letter asking them if you could be placed in a role at a certain park, etc and have them reply "We can not make any guarantees"?  Now keep in mind this is before getting the purple folder not afterwards.  I'm curious b/c that's what my recruiter replied with and wondering if this is forshadowing that I might be accepted...:



hmmm...that is interesting...im not sure but no harm in being a bit hopeful! well...unless  you dont get accepted...but i want you to get accepted!  so be hopefull  oh and jessica, i wanted to point out to you that tomorrow is our two week mark! yes!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

taigirl87 said:


> hmmm...that is interesting...im not sure but no harm in being a bit hopeful! well...unless  you dont get accepted...but i want you to get accepted!  so be hopefull  oh and jessica, i wanted to point out to you that tomorrow is our two week mark! yes!



Yes I have been thinking about that I almost had a heart attack this morning b/c there was a small envelope in my mailbox but it was something else entirely.   Somebody (fate maybe?) is messing with me I swear!


----------



## Wiisa

I only emailed my recruiter about school stuff, and it made me nervous because she was *pretty* nice, but not as enthusiastic to hear from me as I would've hoped. As soon as I get my letter of acceptance (if that's what it is) I am going to e-mail her and tell her I which area I want to work (if it's attractions, and not my first choice of Character Attendant).


I also selected Rec and Transportation, anyone know where I could see a list of ALL the places CPs end up if working these categories?


----------



## taigirl87

Wiisa said:


> I only emailed my recruiter about school stuff, and it made me nervous because she was *pretty* nice, but not as enthusiastic to hear from me as I would've hoped. As soon as I get my letter of acceptance (if that's what it is) I am going to e-mail her and tell her I which area I want to work (if it's attractions, and not my first choice of Character Attendant).
> 
> 
> I also selected Rec and Transportation, anyone know where I could see a list of ALL the places CPs end up if working these categories?



should i have emailed my recruiter back? i dont have questions...so is that bad that i havent?



GiggleGoddess said:


> Yes I have been thinking about that I almost had a heart attack this morning b/c there was a small envelope in my mailbox but it was something else entirely.   Somebody (fate maybe?) is messing with me I swear!



oh wow! i would have died! im so glad my apt gets mail for all of us roommates, but then it can be a bit frustrating when i dont get mail at all! ha ha. my roommates will give me the obscure stuff just to make me fell better


----------



## lulubunson

PennState24 said:


> I got a pending letter and about a week or two later I was accepted.  Hope that helps



Did your letter have a day where they said you would be contacted? and did they contact you on that date of befor that date?


----------



## Joanna71985

lulubunson said:


> Did your letter have a day where they said you would be contacted? and did they contact you on that date of befor that date?



The latest date for pending letters is April 17th.



Wiisa said:


> I also selected Rec and Transportation, anyone know where I could see a list of ALL the places CPs end up if working these categories?



For transportation, it is either the monorails or the boats (MK boats, or DHS/Epcot boats). Recreation is at resorts, and I think maybe water parks, and WWoS?


----------



## Goofster18

Hey all.  Just had my audition in Rochester CRAZY!!!  And my interview last week with Wendy.  She was really nice, very helpful!!  The only question that caught me off guard a little bit was "What do you think is the most important thing in working for our guests/for our guests" so I said safety then keeping the show intact.  Today the audition was really upbeat, about 80 people I think there.  No puppetry audition which I was sad about because I am a puppeteer and had brought puppets!!  but still a great experience, not a hard dance exactly but still started intermediate and went to slightly more advanced.  I found it slightly difficult, no one in my group got a call to stay, but we shall see.  It's a fun and helpful experience if anyone is looking to dance or perform professionally or attend any auditions.  Just thought I would throw this up!! Good luck to anyone applying/waiting and Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## taigirl87

Okay so this doesnt really have to do with the cp, but do they transform the HM into the nightmare before christmas at WDW like they do at DLR?


----------



## Joanna71985

taigirl87 said:


> Okay so this doesnt really have to do with the cp, but do they transform the HM into the nightmare before christmas at WDW like they do at DLR?



No, the HM isn't changed.


----------



## Wiisa

I'M ACCEPTED!!!


MY PURPLE FOLDER JUST CAME!!!!!!!!!!

I am an Attractions member for Fall '09!


Two weeks to the day of my phone interview.


Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> I'M ACCEPTED!!!
> 
> 
> MY PURPLE FOLDER JUST CAME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am an Attractions member for Fall '09!
> 
> 
> Two weeks to the day of my phone interview.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to meet you all!



Congrats!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Wiisa said:


> I'M ACCEPTED!!!
> 
> 
> MY PURPLE FOLDER JUST CAME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am an Attractions member for Fall '09!
> 
> 
> Two weeks to the day of my phone interview.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to meet you all!



a BIG congrats to you!!!


----------



## kmg148

Goofster18 said:


> Hey all.  Just had my audition in Rochester CRAZY!!!  And my interview last week with Wendy.  She was really nice, very helpful!!  The only question that caught me off guard a little bit was "What do you think is the most important thing in working for our guests/for our guests" so I said safety then keeping the show intact.  Today the audition was really upbeat, about 80 people I think there.  No puppetry audition which I was sad about because I am a puppeteer and had brought puppets!!  but still a great experience, not a hard dance exactly but still started intermediate and went to slightly more advanced.  I found it slightly difficult, no one in my group got a call to stay, but we shall see.  It's a fun and helpful experience if anyone is looking to dance or perform professionally or attend any auditions.  Just thought I would throw this up!! Good luck to anyone applying/waiting and Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



Great answer. They always tell us how important safety is, and both show and safety are part of the 4 basic things Disney is about (can't think of the title they call them!)


----------



## taigirl87

Joanna71985 said:


> No, the HM isn't changed.



oh sad...thats my favorite part at DLR oh well


----------



## _frazzle

I had Wendy for my interview last August! She is very nice!


----------



## Goofster18

kmg148 yes I know what you are talking about, one of the cast members I met at WDW told me the title but I forgot them also, but it's the first 2 of the 4 I think.  Anyone know what these are?  theres some title for them or something, they are the 4 things disney considers most important in order, safety, show and 2 others??


----------



## HallGirl

Goofster18 said:


> kmg148 yes I know what you are talking about, one of the cast members I met at WDW told me the title but I forgot them also, but it's the first 2 of the 4 I think.  Anyone know what these are?  theres some title for them or something, they are the 4 things disney considers most important in order, safety, show and 2 others??



If I'm remembering correctly, it's the Basics.  It's safety, courtesy, show, and efficiency.


----------



## Berlioz70

They're called The Disney Service Basics.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Safety, Courtesy, Show, Efficiency (in that order) are the Disney Quality Standards.

The Disney Service Basics (also 4 of those) are:
- I stay in character and play the part
- I project a positive image and energy
- I am courteous and respectful to all guests including children
- I go above and beyond

(The 4 Disney Service Basics replaced the 7 Guest Service Guidelines ... which some of us "old timers" still remember, but, in the interest of avoiding confusion, I'm not going to post)


----------



## Joanna71985

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Safety, Courtesy, Show, Efficiency (in that order) are the Disney Quality Standards.
> 
> The Disney Service Basics (also 4 of those) are:
> - I stay in character and play the part
> - I project a positive image and energy
> - I am courteous and respectful to all guests including children
> - I go above and beyond
> 
> (The 4 Disney Service Basics replaced the 7 Guest Service Guidelines ... which some of us "old timers" still remember, but, in the interest of avoiding confusion, I'm not going to post)



I remember the 7 Guest Service Guidelines! I even remember the 7 Dwarves pictures in the Utilidor.


----------



## glendalais

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Safety, Courtesy, Show, Efficiency (in that order) are the Disney Quality Standards.
> 
> The Disney Service Basics (also 4 of those) are:
> - I stay in character and play the part
> - I project a positive image and energy
> - I am courteous and respectful to all guests including children
> - I go above and beyond
> 
> (The 4 Disney Service Basics replaced the 7 Guest Service Guidelines ... which some of us "old timers" still remember, but, in the interest of avoiding confusion, I'm not going to post)



Just for reference sake, I will (and also for those interested in the DLR CP since we still use The SERVICE Model here - we apparently toyed around with bringing _the basics_ over, but decided that our current system worked perfectly fine) 

*S*mile
*E*ye Contact & Body Language
*R*espect and Welcome
*V*alue the Magic
*I*nitiate Guest Contact
*C*reate Service Solutions
*E*nd with a 'Thank You'

On a side note, if anyone ends up on the DLR CP, we refer to the "Disney Quality Standards" (Safety, Courtesy, Show, Efficiency) as the "Four Keys of the _Disneyland_ Resort Show", or just the "Four Keys". Same concepts, it's just that the nomenclature differs between the two resorts. 

In the end, no matter what we might call it or how we might express it, it all boils down to a simple concept: it's our Guests who make our "World" (or "Land" ) spin 'round (fast forward to about 5:00).

(The next part is going to sound a little sentimental and corporate-y lol. But it's true.)

It's the Legendary Guest Service provided over the past 55 years by our Cast Members at the _Disneyland_ Resort and the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, as well as our other resort sites abroad, that have made Walt Disney Parks & Resorts the financial success it is, as well as earned it a special place in our culture. 

It is important for each and every Cast Member to continue to meet and exceed our Guests' expectations, create happiness, and make dreams come true - not only in order to continue our success, but to honour the legacy and heritage established by Walt Disney over a half-century ago.


----------



## klmcken

to anyone who has already done the college program...
what are things you wish you had known going into the program?


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

klmcken said:


> to anyone who has already done the college program...
> what are things you wish you had known going into the program?



I wish I would have realized that instead of lounging on my days off, I should have been exploring Florida. I had a long list of things to do and I smooshed them all together and did them at the end of my program.


----------



## msminnie2010

Quick Question for past CP's or anyone that knows,

How do you hang things on the wall. My old dorm only allowed tape/poster stick stuff... and push pins. Are the apartments the same way?


----------



## disneyroach33

Hello everyone! I got accepted into the program, still need to get my material through the mail though! Anyway, some quick (and important), questions for me and my parents:

1. Have any of you that have participated in the program been able to balance your credit hours from your University while on the program? Do they give you time to do that?

2. I CAN still take courses while I'm in Florida online through my university, even if I don't get any of the ACE credits that are potentially offered, right?

3. Has anyone had to pay anything to their respective Universities while on the college program even though they are not THERE at their university? I'm assuming you'd still have to pay for the classes you take online though 

Sorry about the questions guys!  My parents are just really hardcore about academics and are totally FOR going, but are concerned about time for academics and such (my dad has heard conflicting stories)! Hopefully my DISboards family can prove them wrong! 

Thanks a lot!
Michael


----------



## Joanna71985

msminnie2010 said:


> Quick Question for past CP's or anyone that knows,
> 
> How do you hang things on the wall. My old dorm only allowed tape/poster stick stuff... and push pins. Are the apartments the same way?



The tacky stuff isn't allowed. But push pins and thumb tacks are fine.


----------



## taigirl87

Joanna71985 said:


> The tacky stuff isn't allowed. But push pins and thumb tacks are fine.



Sweet! id rather use those anyways than the tacky stuff


----------



## Berlioz70

I didn't get credit from my university... but I do have a M.Ed. in Higher Ed so I'll take a stab!



disneyroach33 said:


> 1. Have any of you that have participated in the program been able to balance your credit hours from your University while on the program? Do they give you time to do that?



I kind of remembering hearing that they may give you time, but my understanding is that they will not set aside specific time for your outside course work. You'll just need to balance your time and you should be fine. 

Maybe someone else will disprove me.



disneyroach33 said:


> 2. I CAN still take courses while I'm in Florida online through my university, even if I don't get any of the ACE credits that are potentially offered, right?



Oh yeah... feel free to take as many on-line courses you want. My roommate was in 3.



disneyroach33 said:


> 3. Has anyone had to pay anything to their respective Universities while on the college program even though they are not THERE at their university? I'm assuming you'd still have to pay for the classes you take online though



You're right... if you are taking on-line courses you will have to pay the tuition for those through your institution. Depending on your university policies, you may also have to pay the other student fees (activity, health, or computer). I know some schools will waive that fee if you're not attending class on campus but others do not. You'll want to talk to your tuition and fees office to see what their procedures are.


----------



## kmg148

The quality standards! I knew they weren't the basics..those we all know by heart, lol.


----------



## sajanie8302

Hi Everyone 

I'm new posting here...but have lurked off and on for a while. I am a 25 year old Graduate Student currently living in Florida trying soo hard to get a job at Disney and thinking about the College Program as another way to get my foot in the door. (I've applied hourly....waitlisted, I applied last fall to a few internships which were later discontinued...)

I realize this is "aimed" towards undergrads, but as I understand it, I am still able to apply, correct? 

Secondly...would I be required to live in their housing? I'm currently 5 minutes away from Downtown Disney (heck I basically live across the street from Vista Way). I just say that because I am kind of settled in my apartment and have 2 kittens, which I know wouldn't be allowed. I've read about some "older" CPers and would assume?! they lived off campus?!

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks so much!, 
Sarah-Jane


----------



## kmg148

Sarah-Jane, you can live off the housing, you just have to appeal to be an exceptionm. Graygables has done it and so has Berlioz, I'm sure they can answer any questions!

As long as you are enrolled in a college program of some sort when you apply, you can be in it, no matter how old you are!


----------



## ZiPaD3doDAH

Hey!

I realllllly want to do this in about two years, after i finish my associates. 


1. How does your break work? How long? 
(If your given 1/2 hour, yet your still in character uniform, clock out, need to get dressed as a regular disney vistor, walk alll the way to a resturant, make the big line if its summer, order something, eat it, walk alll the way back, undress and put your costume on again....you won't have time)

2. Can you do the program in whatever semester you want or you have to have a specific one?

3. If they give you a specific job, what is the possibility that you can get switched into doing something that you actually want to do and was not assigned to you (such as they assigned you to work at store but you perfer to work on a ride)


For number 2, i'm going to tell you my plan. My plan is to go to college for my associates and after i'm done head to disney, and then stay in the orlando area and go to a university. So, will they allow me to finish my associates and just leave my college and stay in orlando or do i need to return back? It's a bit confusing. I just don't want to go to Orlando, come back, and go to Orlando again.


----------



## PrincessJordynx

ZiPaD3doDAH said:


> Hey!
> 
> I realllllly want to do this in about two years, after i finish my associates.
> 
> 
> 1. How does your break work? How long?
> (If your given 1/2 hour, yet your still in character uniform, clock out, need to get dressed as a regular disney vistor, walk alll the way to a resturant, make the big line if its summer, order something, eat it, walk alll the way back, undress and put your costume on again....you won't have time)
> 
> 2. Can you do the program in whatever semester you want or you have to have a specific one?
> 
> 3. If they give you a specific job, what is the possibility that you can get switched into doing something that you actually want to do and was not assigned to you (such as they assigned you to work at store but you perfer to work on a ride)
> 
> 
> For number 2, i'm going to tell you my plan. My plan is to go to college for my associates and after i'm done head to disney, and then stay in the orlando area and go to a university. So, will they allow me to finish my associates and just leave my college and stay in orlando or do i need to return back? It's a bit confusing. I just don't want to go to Orlando, come back, and go to Orlando again.




as i havent been there yet, i go in the fall, i can't answer number 1. 

number 2. yes you can do whichever semester you want as long as you have atleast one semester of college done. and as far as your plan i think that should work because many people end up staying in florida after their programs. 

number 3. honestly when you get accepted into a role, thats what you do. you can always try to switch but its pretty much a deadlock. however if you extend your program at the end of the current one, you can apply to extend into a different role. no garantees though. which is why they tell you when you check off a role, don't pick one you wouldntwant to do, if you check it, you could get it.


----------



## glendalais

ZiPaD3doDAH said:


> 1. How does your break work? How long?
> (If your given 1/2 hour, yet your still in character uniform, clock out, need to get dressed as a regular disney vistor, walk alll the way to a resturant, make the big line if its summer, order something, eat it, walk alll the way back, undress and put your costume on again....you won't have time)



WDW Cast Members receive a 15 minute paid break for each four hours worked, as well as an additional break if they work 10 hours or more. 

In addition, each Cast Member receives a 30 minute unpaid lunch period.

Finally, Cast Members statused to or working shifts at locations within the _Magic Kingdom_ Park, with the exception of those at the Transportation and Ticket Center, will receive 10 minutes dress/walk time.


----------



## kmg148

Pretty much every location has a backstage area to purchase food. I always pack lunch. No need to change and enter the park/resort, unless you want that specific food.

The likelihood of switching roles is low, but you have a greater chance of switching locations. I had the opportunity to switch if I wanted to.


----------



## graygables

sajanie8302 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new posting here...but have lurked off and on for a while. I am a 25 year old Graduate Student currently living in Florida trying soo hard to get a job at Disney and thinking about the College Program as another way to get my foot in the door. (I've applied hourly....waitlisted, I applied last fall to a few internships which were later discontinued...)
> 
> I realize this is "aimed" towards undergrads, but as I understand it, I am still able to apply, correct?
> 
> Secondly...would I be required to live in their housing? I'm currently 5 minutes away from Downtown Disney (heck I basically live across the street from Vista Way). I just say that because I am kind of settled in my apartment and have 2 kittens, which I know wouldn't be allowed. I've read about some "older" CPers and would assume?! they lived off campus?!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much!,
> Sarah-Jane



I'm a 44yo grad student and I'm currently on the CP and, no, I'm not the oldest one   Getting into the CP was no problem for me being in grad school. I live offsite with my kids.  I did have to go through an approval process, but their biggest concern was having my own transportation and registering contact info.  One issue I have had is it's a pain in the rear to get to Chatham or Vista for classes/meetings b/c I don't have a housing ID.  You'd think it was the White House.   I haven't even bothered to try to go to any CP events there b/c I'm sure it would be futile trying to get on after office hours.


----------



## Berlioz70

sajanie8302 said:


> (heck I basically live across the street from Vista Way). I just say that because I am kind of settled in my apartment and have 2 kittens, which I know wouldn't be allowed. I've read about some "older" CPers and would assume?! they lived off campus?!



I was 24 and just finished my grad program when I came down (similar boat to you). I completed my CP in January and am currently on a PI - with the jobs so tight down here I'll be returning to my CP role (character performer) as a seasonal cast member in June and will wait it out until something full time becomes available.

I too live by Vista - Sabal Palm. I was able to secure off site living pretty easily because I'm married. You may be able to appeal your case since you've already established residency here. Before I moved out, however, I did live in Patterson and I had a 28 and 26 year old roommates, so I was not the oldest in the room.



graygables said:


> One issue I have had is it's a pain in the rear to get to Chatham or Vista for classes/meetings b/c I don't have a housing ID.



Have you gotten your Classes Parking Pass to get into the complexes for classes? I got one from the education office at Vista and it worked like a charm - I was also able to use it to get into the CPASS events... however, it did take a little more explanation on my part. Eventually everyone would let me in though.


----------



## graygables

Berlioz70 said:


> I kind of remembering hearing that they may give you time, but my understanding is that they will not set aside specific time for your outside course work. You'll just need to balance your time and you should be fine.



I'm actually going through this right now...in the Program Guide it states that they will schedule a 4 hour block of time on a M-F from 8-12 or 1-5 for Distance Learning classes.  You pick the day, give the education office your schedule, and you are not supposed to be scheduled during that time period (unless it's a "labor exception" period, which is around Easter, for instance).  Them's the rules. 

Now, onto reality... I had to jump through many hoops to prove this to my scheduling manager back in January and I thought we finally had it sorted.  I started getting scheduled on my distance learning time again a few weeks ago and I've been going around and around with everyone from my manager to the scheduler to Cast Services to get it fixed.  The scheduler is staunchly insisting that it is NOT the case, but I have everything in writing to back me up.  I won't see the scheduling manager again until tomorrow, so I'm hoping it's finally settled once and for all (but I'm not betting on it).  All that to say, yes, you are supposed to have it, but no, it might not be as easy as they make it sound.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

kmg148 said:


> Pretty much every location has a backstage area to purchase food. I always pack lunch. No need to change and enter the park/resort, unless you want that specific food.
> 
> The likelihood of switching roles is low, but you have a greater chance of switching locations. I had the opportunity to switch if I wanted to.



What role did you have?


----------



## Ava Northwest

So I applied for the fall advantage College Program for Disneyland and was accepted =) BUT I got a role that I have close to zero interest in doing. It's the busser/steward role. It's my fault for selecting it but I also selected 19 other roles, a total of 20 out of the 27 possible roles there are. Looking back now I really think I should have been more selective but I was told at my information session to select as many as possible. I thought after hearing my interview and what I was interested in and looking at my previous work experience and considering I'm close to graduation I would get a better role. I didn't apply late or anything. 

So I've been trying to get ahold of my recruiter for over a week now. I got ahold of her assistant once who told me he'd relay my message to her. Then I got a phone message from her last Friday saying she'd be in touch with me either Monday or Tuesday and that she'd go over a possible role change with me. But she never called me and when I called her it went straight to her voicemail or her assistant told me she was out of the office. I've called multiple times a day (I only leave one message a day tops though). And I'm honestly being very polite when I call and leave a message, I'm not trying to be pushy at all. I just have to accept or decline before Tuesday and the way things are going I doubt I'll be able to get ahold of anyone before then. 

Does anyone know of another number out there I can call? I've called the main College Program line but it's automated and therefore no help and the only other option is to call to set up or cancel an interview and those people aren't going to be able to help me either. I feel very much at a loss for what to do and frankly forgotten about as well. =(


----------



## graygables

Ava Northwest said:


> So I applied for the fall advantage College Program for Disneyland and was accepted =) BUT I got a role that I have close to zero interest in doing. It's the busser/steward role. It's my fault for selecting it but I also selected 19 other roles, a total of 20 out of the 27 possible roles there are. Looking back now I really think I should have been more selective but I was told at my information session to select as many as possible. I thought after hearing my interview and what I was interested in and looking at my previous work experience and considering I'm close to graduation I would get a better role. I didn't apply late or anything.
> 
> So I've been trying to get ahold of my recruiter for over a week now. I got ahold of her assistant once who told me he'd relay my message to her. Then I got a phone message from her last Friday saying she'd be in touch with me either Monday or Tuesday and that she'd go over a possible role change with me. But she never called me and when I called her it went straight to her voicemail or her assistant told me she was out of the office. I've called multiple times a day (I only leave one message a day tops though). And I'm honestly being very polite when I call and leave a message, I'm not trying to be pushy at all. I just have to accept or decline before Tuesday and the way things are going I doubt I'll be able to get ahold of anyone before then.
> 
> Does anyone know of another number out there I can call? I've called the main College Program line but it's automated and therefore no help and the only other option is to call to set up or cancel an interview and those people aren't going to be able to help me either. I feel very much at a loss for what to do and frankly forgotten about as well. =(



When I tried to get in touch with my recruiter it was a game of phone tag.  She was VERY busy with the recruitment process and travelling a lot, so it was frustrating.  To be honest, your role has very little to do with your experience or education.  The idea is to get a foot in the door, get Disney on your resume, network, learn, and look to build transferable skills.  In this economy, ANY role is a great one.  I don't know the ins and outs of DLR, but here at WDW, they can try to transfer you.  You might just get into your role and decide you like it.  I had the opportunity to transfer from merch to attractions, but opted not to after my managers gave me new responsibilities to better utilize my skills/experience.


----------



## msminnie2010

Now I've read about a few people packing their lunch to take to work so they could save money, but where do you keep all your stuff like Purses, backpacks, lunchboxes etc? Do they have Lockers? 

Also since we cant use the tacky sutff what did everyone use to hang things on the walls like Bulletin boards/dry erase boards/pictures etc?


----------



## taigirl87

msminnie2010 said:


> Also since we cant use the tacky sutff what did everyone use to hang things on the walls like Bulletin boards/dry erase boards/pictures etc?



i think that it has been stated that push pins and nails are okay.


----------



## glendalais

graygables said:


> When I tried to get in touch with my recruiter it was a game of phone tag.  She was VERY busy with the recruitment process and travelling a lot, so it was frustrating.  To be honest, your role has very little to do with your experience or education.  The idea is to get a foot in the door, get Disney on your resume, network, learn, and look to build transferable skills.  In this economy, ANY role is a great one.  I don't know the ins and outs of DLR, but here at WDW, they can try to transfer you.  You might just get into your role and decide you like it.  I had the opportunity to transfer from merch to attractions, but opted not to after my managers gave me new responsibilities to better utilize my skills/experience.



Generally, if you've already accepted, DLR generally *will not* transfer CPers out of Food & Beverage roles. Our Food & Beverage labour contract specifically states that they can only have 150 CPs total in the entire department, so they have to make it count. 

Having worked as a DLR Busser in the past, I say go for it. It seems icky at first, but you get a lot of guest interaction, you get to see a great deal of both parks, and the pay is among the highest rates CPers can get.


----------



## ZiPaD3doDAH

Thank you guys SO much for answering my questions! 

I really do appreciate it


----------



## lulubunson

I still haven't heard back from them yet! is that a bad sign? and on top of that I have choose where im staying next semester for school in like a week. and i reserve a room and dont take it have to pay fee. so do you think should call them ask what my status is?


----------



## christiemarsh88

I'm sorry, you may have posted this before, but when did you interview?


----------



## Angie210

Does anyone know if it's possible to add another role if I already had my interview and got a pending letter, or is it too late to do that?


----------



## Goofster18

From what I understand, pending means that they are going over it right then, or waiting for your audition/interview info to come through.  I would call and ask the WDWCP hotline, the worse they can say is no.  What's better is you can at least talk to a real person and get an answer immediately or even get the role added immediately rather than through e-mail, waiting, etc.  Even though they may not be the interviewers, smile.  I found when I waited on people, I wanted to help those who smiled, whereas those who didn't could wait a little while for their ketchup or their next drink!!!  So yea, my 2 cents.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## joepic

It's not too late to add another role once your interview is over. Just email your recruiter and say which role you would like to add.


----------



## MagnumXL200

Would adding another role post interview help you get into the program?


----------



## Angie210

Goofster18 said:


> From what I understand, pending means that they are going over it right then, or waiting for your audition/interview info to come through.  I would call and ask the WDWCP hotline, the worse they can say is no.  What's better is you can at least talk to a real person and get an answer immediately or even get the role added immediately rather than through e-mail, waiting, etc.  Even though they may not be the interviewers, smile.  I found when I waited on people, I wanted to help those who smiled, whereas those who didn't could wait a little while for their ketchup or their next drink!!!  So yea, my 2 cents.
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18





joepic said:


> It's not too late to add another role once your interview is over. Just email your recruiter and say which role you would like to add.



Thanks so much for the info! Also, do you guys know where I can find my specific recruiters' e-mail address cause I don't know if I have it or not. Or do I just have to e-mail the main recruiting office?


----------



## korubo_krieger

MagnumXL200 said:


> Would adding another role post interview help you get into the program?


I'm wondering this too!!!!!
And if I said I would be available to work either Fall Advantage or Fall instead of just saying Fall....hmmmmmm
Any answers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Berlioz70

The more roles you have the better chance you have.

If you indicated you could work either program, that is better than one option.

Just keep in mind that they are placing thousands of students, the more flexible you are then the easier it'll be to place you.


----------



## korubo_krieger

Berlioz70 said:


> The more roles you have the better chance you have.
> 
> If you indicated you could work either program, that is better than one option.
> 
> Just keep in mind that they are placing thousands of students, the more flexible you are then the easier it'll be to place you.




Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Angie210

Help!!! Does anybody know Sharon Loeser's e-mail address? I would really appreciate it, Thank you!


----------



## Goofster18

Normally I would PM this but since it is available through any audition paper, I figured I could post it here.  It is:
Sharon.h. loeser@disney.com  .  Just as a side note, she usually takes about a week to respond.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Goofster18

ooo no spaces, sorry.  Sharon.h.loeser@disney.com .


----------



## bittersk

ok this is a random question that im sure i already know the answer to but it is worth a short to ask... are pets allowed in the housing? I'm think it is a no but i didn't see it anywhere on the website so i figure it can't hurt to ask. I really want to do the college program either next spring or the fall after that but i have a cat who is like my child and i don't know if i could leave him for that long.. i'm sure the answer is no, but i figure it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Angie210

Thank you so much Goofster18!!!


----------



## Guess

in the paper I got it says that no pets are allowed...including fish


----------



## bittersk

Guess said:


> in the paper I got it says that no pets are allowed...including fish



Thanks... i figured pets aren't allowed but i figured i would ask anyway.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

What are the arrival dates again?  I know it's on other places on the board but I really don't want to take forever to look through everything since they disabled the search engine.  Thanks!!!  I know there is the may 20th, 27th(me!), June 15th...what are the others?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I'm considering (if I get accepted) on postponing my program until next year for various reasons. Do you get penalized for denying an invitation to the program?


----------



## Berlioz70

Nope! I denied my first one (for spring 08) and turned around and made it again for Fall 08.


----------



## ckrisie

Same here I applied last time on a whim but I couldn't do it because I have to take a class this quarter and it isn't offered again for another year. So sadly I declined. But I got in this time and got my first choice. They say it doesn't hurt you too and it is true.


----------



## Joanna71985

GiggleGoddess said:


> What are the arrival dates again?  I know it's on other places on the board but I really don't want to take forever to look through everything since they disabled the search engine.  Thanks!!!  I know there is the may 20th, 27th(me!), June 15th...what are the others?



FA is May 20 and 27, Quarter is June 15, and Fall is Aug 10, 12, 19, and 24.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Berlioz70 said:


> Nope! I denied my first one (for spring 08) and turned around and made it again for Fall 08.





ckrisie said:


> Same here I applied last time on a whim but I couldn't do it because I have to take a class this quarter and it isn't offered again for another year. So sadly I declined. But I got in this time and got my first choice. They say it doesn't hurt you too and it is true.



Thanks guys. That's definitely good news! I'll keep everyone updated on what I decide to do when the time comes I guess!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thanks guys. That's definitely good news! I'll keep everyone updated on what I decide to do when the time comes I guess!



Best of luck with whatever you do.


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Hey everyone, I just did my interview awhile ago, and I'm not feeling too confident about it. It only lasted 10 minutes, which I thought would last longer. She only asked me 3 questions (one about quick service, and I stumbled because I didn't pick that), and I asked her a couple questions as well. Has that happened to anyone? Urgh, I failed completely. Oh well, maybe next semester.


----------



## Berlioz70

I can't say for sure... but if the interviewer was only interested in QSFB then it sounds to me like all of the other roles must be full.


----------



## Aiden

So let's say that you get selected to be a Lifeguard, and end up failing the lifeguard test. Do they give you a new role, or do you just end up having to go home?


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Berlioz70 said:


> I can't say for sure... but if the interviewer was only interested in QSFB then it sounds to me like all of the other roles must be full.



Well, she did ask me questions about what I picked, but since she asked me a question about QSFB even though I didn't pick it may mean just that. Oh well, if worse comes to worse, there's always next semester. Thank you answering my question!


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> So let's say that you get selected to be a Lifeguard, and end up failing the lifeguard test. Do they give you a new role, or do you just end up having to go home?



They usually put you in a different role. That's what happened to my roomie in 2005.


----------



## Aiden

Joanna71985 said:


> They usually put you in a different role. That's what happened to my roomie in 2005.



Yea, that's what I though. :] Thank you!

And btw, what attraction do you want to be placed at?


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> Yea, that's what I though. :] Thank you!
> 
> And btw, what attraction do you want to be placed at?



I _really _want Jungle Cruise (if not, then Great Movie Ride).


----------



## holiday_golightly

I've learned so much from this site already but I have a question for someone who's been there, done that. I have a pair of Rx eye glasses that I love but they have a rather large logo on the side... does that matter? I'm visiting my eye doctor next week and thought that would be a good time to look at frames if there's a problem. By the way I'm Fall 09 Merch checking in on August 19! Thanks.


----------



## Aiden

Joanna71985 said:


> I _really _want Jungle Cruise (if not, then Great Movie Ride).



The Great Movie Ride is what I'm hoping if I get attractions next year! It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## CursedCarolers

Okay so this question isn't really for me, it's for my girlfriend...

She has a tattoo on her wrist (can easily be hidden) and and a slightly stretched ear piercing thingy. I don't know anything about that stuff but I'm pretty sure the hole is still pretty visible when you take the ring out. At any rate... Will Disney not hire her because of these things? Even for jobs with no guest interaction?

haha the appearance thing is freaking me out too. I'm going to have to get used to shaving and getting haircuts more than once every couple of months if I work there.


----------



## glendalais

CursedCarolers said:


> She has a tattoo on her wrist (can easily be hidden) and and a slightly stretched ear piercing thingy. I don't know anything about that stuff but I'm pretty sure the hole is still pretty visible when you take the ring out. At any rate... Will Disney not hire her because of these things? Even for jobs with no guest interaction?



It would depend on her particular circumstances and whether or not she can cover it up with makeup. Here at the DLR, we do hire Cast Members with tatoos in those areas, but they have to wear jackets all the time (even in the middle of Summer!). The ear hole might pose more of a problem, she might want to start allowing it to close up before she gets to Disney. 

All Walt Disney Parks & Resorts Cast Members must be in full compliance with _The Disney Look_ at all times, regardless of whether they work onstage or backstage.



holiday_golightly said:


> I've learned so much from this site already but I have a question for someone who's been there, done that. I have a pair of Rx eye glasses that I love but they have a rather large logo on the side... does that matter? I'm visiting my eye doctor next week and thought that would be a good time to look at frames if there's a problem. By the way I'm Fall 09 Merch checking in on August 19! Thanks.



Yes, all Prescription Eyewear must also meet the same guidelines as sunglasses. Though we do allow Cast Members with transitional lenses (those that turn into sunglasses in the sun) to continue wearing those, even though there is a bit of a lag in them reclearing when you go back inside.


----------



## holiday_golightly

Thank you. Looks like I'll be investing in some work frames before August.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

CursedCarolers said:


> Okay so this question isn't really for me, it's for my girlfriend...
> 
> She has a tattoo on her wrist (can easily be hidden) and and a slightly stretched ear piercing thingy. I don't know anything about that stuff but I'm pretty sure the hole is still pretty visible when you take the ring out. At any rate... Will Disney not hire her because of these things? Even for jobs with no guest interaction?
> 
> haha the appearance thing is freaking me out too. I'm going to have to get used to shaving and getting haircuts more than once every couple of months if I work there.



I have a tattoo on my hand thats less than a centimeter in size but my interviewer said even if you cover it up, I couldn't do costuming (entirely backstage), Photopass Photographer, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, or Character attendant. I even told her I cover it with makeup every day for work and she said it didn't matter, although that doesnt make much sense to me. She said I could only do Hospitality, Merch, Character Performer or FSFB, in which I'd cover it with makeup.  

As far as her wrist goes, she'll have to wear long sleeves for sure and most costumes come with the option of long sleeves vs short sleeves and shorts vs pants... but depending on her role (which may be inside) it might not be that bad. 

As far as the gauges in her ears go, she should stop wearing her plugs now to see if the hole will get any smaller. The Disney Look specifically says you can't wear spacers in piercings or cover them with band aids. She could try to keep the holes covered with her hair but if its longer than shoulder length (ie falls in front of her if she leans over as to help a guest) she'll have to put it up and then it wouldnt cover her piercings. 

Good luck!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Also, she could try clip on earrings. From the Disney Look info:
_
Earrings must be a simple, matched pair in gold, silver or a color that blends with the costume. One earring in each ear is permitted. Earrings may be clip-on or pierced and must be worn on the bottom of the earlobe. *Post earrings may not exceed the size of a quarter*._

Most gauges aren't larger than a quarter so hopefully there will be some where to clip a large earring onto.


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Hey everyone... just joined the boards here. 

I've applied for Fall '09. I did the computer application awhile ago and went to my on-campus presentation today. I scheduled my interview right after, and it's for tomorrow night at 7:20. I am ridiculously nervous!


----------



## JonnyJ18

InPerfectClouds said:


> Hey everyone... just joined the boards here.
> 
> I've applied for Fall '09. I did the computer application awhile ago and went to my on-campus presentation today. I scheduled my interview right after, and it's for tomorrow night at 7:20. I am ridiculously nervous!



its not so bad just know about yourself as silly as that sounds, have everything infront of you (any questions role checklist etc) and look at the other posts about how to answer specific role questions, if your good on the phone youll be fine, im terrible on the phone and i got a pending letter and still waiting, you never know


----------



## GiggleGoddess

InPerfectClouds said:


> Hey everyone... just joined the boards here.
> 
> I've applied for Fall '09. I did the computer application awhile ago and went to my on-campus presentation today. I scheduled my interview right after, and it's for tomorrow night at 7:20. I am ridiculously nervous!


 Hang in there!  The wait is indeed nerve-wracking but that's why we're here...for support!!!
Goodluck!


----------



## Goofster18

I would just be somewhere dressed comfortable that's very important, smile, know how you work and remember that in guest interaction, the show, safety and magic are important.  use the right lingo (Cast Member, backstage on stage, etc.)  and be professional but don't be over the top let your Disney love and your crazy for disney side come through, because I read on here somewhere that someone was rejected for being too formal on their interview and the Disney Freak side didn't come through quite clear enough.  Don't worry, once you do it you will wonder why you got so worried.  Let us know how it goes!!!
Have a Magical Day (and Interview)!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Weathaman

> Hey everyone... just joined the boards here.
> 
> I've applied for Fall '09. I did the computer application awhile ago and went to my on-campus presentation today. I scheduled my interview right after, and it's for tomorrow night at 7:20. I am ridiculously nervous!



I'm assuming you're at UNCW, so hello from NC State! 

I was in your exact same position on Tuesday!  I was indeed nervous too, all the way up to my phone interview.  Then the interview went superfabulous, and now I'm all excited for what I hope is the inevitable outcome.  

GOOD LUCK on your interview! Make sure your passion for Disney is manifest in your responses!  

Also, the lady who conducted my interview said that they're now able to send out invitations through e-mail, and that I _may_ know before the given 3-4 week turnaround.   


Oh, and the smilies on this site are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G


----------



## dnoyes

Weathaman said:


> I'm assuming you're at UNCW, so hello from NC State!
> 
> I was in your exact same position on Tuesday!  I was indeed nervous too, all the way up to my phone interview.  Then the interview went superfabulous, and now I'm all excited for what I hope is the inevitable outcome.
> 
> GOOD LUCK on your interview! Make sure your passion for Disney is manifest in your responses!
> 
> Also, the lady who conducted my interview said that they're now able to send out invitations through e-mail, and that I _may_ know before the given 3-4 week turnaround.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the smilies on this site are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G



Thanks for the info on the e-mail invitations, my daughter got one today and we have never heard about this before. Her interview was just last Tuesday.


----------



## Joanna71985

InPerfectClouds said:


> Hey everyone... just joined the boards here.
> 
> I've applied for Fall '09. I did the computer application awhile ago and went to my on-campus presentation today. I scheduled my interview right after, and it's for tomorrow night at 7:20. I am ridiculously nervous!



Welcome to the DIS! Good luck with your interview. 



Aiden said:


> The Great Movie Ride is what I'm hoping if I get attractions next year! It sounds like so much fun!



Oh it is! I wouldn't mind doing it, if I can't get JC.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Can anybody help me find an overnight flight for Monday May 25th (to the morning of the 26th) from Boise to Orlando??? I found one (for a hundred something) but it jumped in price (over two hundred!) in a span of 5 minutes!!!! gah! I need something under 200 dollars a person...if you can do that it would be great Thanks!!!4

Edit:  Clarification... there are 2 traveling to Orlando (my mum and I)
          Looking for the overnighter flight from Boise (ID) to Orlando(FL) (monday evening - tuesday morning)
            We're also open to traveling on Tuesday (leave morning get there in afternoon)
         We first started looking for 2 one-way tickets (boise-orlando) but then a friend suggested to do 1 one-way(me) and 1 round-trip (mum)...

So...Can YOU help me find a great deal?  

Also does anybody have any suggestions on places to stay for that Tuesday night?
Also should we do a rental car?  Or just ride a shuttle?

Any and all information and help would be great!  Thank-you!!!


----------



## Traveliz

GiggleGoddess said:


> Can anybody help me find an overnight flight for Monday May 25th (to the morning of the 26th) from Boise to Orlando??? I found one (for a hundred something) but it jumped in price (over two hundred!) in a span of 5 minutes!!!! gah! I need something under 200 dollars a person...if you can do that it would be great Thanks!!!4



I just tried Travelocity and found some very reasonable flights 

here's one

 United
Flight 6508 operated by UNITED EXPRESS/SKYWEST AIRLINES / Flight 274  7:35pm
Boise, ID (BOI)  6:03am - Tue, May 26
Next day arrival
Orlando, FL (MCO)  8hrs 28min - 1 Stop

Change planes in Los Angeles, CA (LAX)

113
per person
Total $134
Select    Bag Fees May Apply more  

Hope that helps.

Liz


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Traveliz said:


> I just tried Travelocity and found some very reasonable flights
> 
> here's one
> 
> United
> Flight 6508 operated by UNITED EXPRESS/SKYWEST AIRLINES / Flight 274  7:35pm
> Boise, ID (BOI)  6:03am - Tue, May 26
> Next day arrival
> Orlando, FL (MCO)  8hrs 28min - 1 Stop
> 
> Change planes in Los Angeles, CA (LAX)
> 
> 113
> per person
> Total $134
> Select    Bag Fees May Apply more
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Liz



Yes it does.  Thanks!  I'm just trying to see all my options, lol.  I really love the DISboards and the people who make it so awesome!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Ok...
So here's what we figured out...
We're going to do the $134 United Flight (instead of the $110 Frontier flight on Tuesday) then probably stay at the Pop Century Tuesday night.  

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## taigirl87

GiggleGoddess said:


> Ok...
> So here's what we figured out...
> We're going to do the $134 United Flight (instead of the $110 Frontier flight on Tuesday) then probably stay at the Pop Century Tuesday night.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for all your input!



did you look at southwest? they have a sale going on(thats where i got my ticket) and you dont have to pay the fees for baggage


----------



## er3465

Hello everyone! I have been accepted to the College Program again, this is my second one, and I have also been a Campus Rep.  My question is if I can switch from Fall Advantage to just Fall.  I would love to go back and at the time I applied I thought I would be able to go in the summer.  I cannot go now, but I can definitely go in the fall, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Berlioz70

I know of several people who have switched... contact your recruiter.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

taigirl87 said:


> did you look at southwest? they have a sale going on(thats where i got my ticket) and you dont have to pay the fees for baggage



Yeah that was one of the first places I looked and it was $179 and I was like....nope not gonna work, lol.  But yeah it is nice about not charging for the luggage but either way it all comes out about the same.


----------



## JonnyJ18

Hey everyone I had a question I have recieved a pending letter about a week ago And I tryed emailing my recruiter to add more roles but it says that there is no such address when I send it and I have sent her an email in the past so I know it is correct. I was just wondering is I possible they got fireed. My recruiter is jannah delapenha does any one have her or heard anythiNg like his


----------



## Berlioz70

I will send you a PM.


----------



## RabFlmom

One question I have always had since I know so many "kids" who have come down to Florida on the college program.   How many college kids actually stay in school and get their degree after they do the program if they move to Florida?   Seems like so many come down on the program.  Love it.  Decide to stay or come back to Florida to work for Disney.  Out of state tuition is high so they either wait or take just a class at a time at the JCs in the area, hoping to get in state tuition later, but if their parents still claim them on their tax papers it doesn't happen.


----------



## Berlioz70

You're correct - a lot of people fall in love and stay. However, Disney does really push for them to go back, when I told people I was staying EVERYONE told me to go back to finish school (of course I explained I already had a Masters degree). Of the former CPs I talked to, who had stayed, most wish they'd gone back to finish school. I'm not really able to answer you question about the out of state stuff since each state handles those rules differently... but I do know that a lot of people do stay.

If you can just make sure to plant the seed in a student that they NEED to return... then there are also a great deal who'll go back (may end up doing multiple programs) and then eventually come back to Disney after graduation. I think those are the people who are smartest about the process.


----------



## TwigTwill

I know its not likely but,

A really close friend of mine lives in Mexico City and just got accepted into the college program. I know that ICPs have their own housing, but i've also heard that occasional they stay in vista and chatham. My question is, is there any way we good request to be roommates, or is there anyway she could  request to live in vista of chatham?


----------



## Joanna71985

TwigTwill said:


> I know its not likely but,
> 
> A really close friend of mine lives in Mexico City and just got accepted into the college program. I know that ICPs have their own housing, but i've also heard that occasional they stay in vista and chatham. My question is, is there any way we good request to be roommates, or is there anyway she could  request to live in vista of chatham?



It depends on what program she's on. If she is on the year-long ICP, she will be at the Commons. However, if she is on the 3-month or another program, most likely she will be in one of the 3 other complexes. 

However, the only way you could room together (if she is on one of the regular programs) is if you have the same check-in/check-out dates.


----------



## glendalais

Berlioz70 said:


> You're correct - a lot of people fall in love and stay. However, Disney does really push for them to go back, when I told people I was staying EVERYONE told me to go back to finish school (of course I explained I already had a Masters degree). Of the former CPs I talked to, who had stayed, most wish they'd gone back to finish school. I'm not really able to answer you question about the out of state stuff since each state handles those rules differently... but I do know that a lot of people do stay.
> 
> If you can just make sure to plant the seed in a student that they NEED to return... then there are also a great deal who'll go back (may end up doing multiple programs) and then eventually come back to Disney after graduation. I think those are the people who are smartest about the process.



That's a bit funny. Here at the DLR, we strongly encourage our CPers to stay. Indeed, we pride ourselves on our high conversion rate of CPers into CR and FT Hourly Roles (I believe I read 70% and higher in a recent report).

Even considering that many of our CPers live in Southern California and do continue to attend school even during their CPs, it's still a high number. Indeed, from experience, a lot of our CPers who stay are the ones who moved to California for the explicit purpose of doing the programme. As such, it's interesting to hear that WDW is doing the opposite.

And to be quite frank and with all due respect, while I can understand where it's coming from, as a Regular-status CM, I am slightly insulted by your insinuation that I, and others who work in the Parks and Resorts while attending school at the same time, or who otherwise work on a non-CP/Seasonal basis, are somehow _less intelligent_ than those who go to school Full-Time. 

There are circumstances that necessitate these kinds of things happening, and indeed, everyone will live their lives in their own way, even if it deviates from the norm that has been established in this society. Please don't presume to judge us for how we live. 

If I've somehow misinterpeted your comments, and I sincerely hope I have, please do feel free to correct me. Otherwise, that's just my $.02.


----------



## Lukas87

glendalais said:


> That's a bit funny. Here at the DLR, we strongly encourage our CPers to stay. Indeed, we pride ourselves on our high conversion rate of CPers into CR and FT Hourly Roles (I believe I read 70% and higher in a recent report).
> And to be quite frank and with all due respect, while I can understand where it's coming from, as a Regular-status CM, I am slightly insulted by your insinuation that I, and others who work in the Parks and Resorts while attending school at the same time, or who otherwise work on a non-CP/Seasonal basis, are somehow _less intelligent_ than those who go to school Full-Time.
> 
> There are circumstances that necessitate these kinds of things happening, and indeed, everyone will live their lives in their own way, even if it deviates from the norm that has been established in this society. Please don't presume to judge us for how we live.
> 
> If I've somehow misinterpeted your comments, and I sincerely hope I have, please do feel free to correct me. Otherwise, that's just my $.02.



I think you did indeed misinterpret her comments. She was talking about people who stay at Disney to work, who are presumably from out of the area. At most schools, missing two consecutive semesters results in your withdrawal. So if they stay at Disney for too long, they would be putting off their academic pursuits. Her comments are directed at people who stop going to school to stay at Disney.

You are talking about people still going to school and working at Disney. Two totally different scenarios. And I agree with her, if anyone gives up school to work at ANY job, they are being short-sighted and hurting themselves in the long run.


----------



## glendalais

Lukas87 said:


> I think you did indeed misinterpret her comments. She was talking about people who stay at Disney to work, who are presumably from out of the area. At most schools, missing two consecutive semesters results in your withdrawal. So if they stay at Disney for too long, they would be putting off their academic pursuits. Her comments are directed at people who stop going to school to stay at Disney.
> 
> You are talking about people still going to school and working at Disney. Two totally different scenarios. And I agree with her, if anyone gives up school to work at ANY job, they are being short-sighted and hurting themselves in the long run.



You know, I think you're right. In that case, I would like to apologize to Berlioz70 for misinterpeting her . I'm sorry about that. 

People deciding to stay in Central Florida should at least transfer to a local school. The University of Central Florida, as well as Valencia Community College looks like wonderful schools, and they seem (obviously) to have what are probably best Hospitality Degree Programmes in the nation.


----------



## graygables

Lukas87 said:


> You are talking about people still going to school and working at Disney. Two totally different scenarios. And I agree with her, if anyone gives up school to work at ANY job, they are being short-sighted and hurting themselves in the long run.



I'll add my 2 cents here as the mom of 2 former CPers who quit school to stay on...one is FT, one is PT and wouldn't trade their roles for anything right now and I'm as proud of them as can be.  I have a BA and am going for an MBA at the moment and I can tell you that a degree does NOT necessarily make one any more ready for life, smarter, or more employable.  I've been unable to get any kind of job other than your typical retail or fast food with a Bachelor's.  Granted, it's in English, but without any particular work experience under my belt (I chose to be a SAHM after teaching for 2 years), I was outta luck.  The main reason I returned to grad school was for the sole purpose of qualifying for a student program w/ WDW (CP or PI). I certainly don't want/need the degree, I needed job experience, and I'm getting it.  If WDW offers me something at the end of my program, I'll gladly quit school.  I firmly believe that university is overrated in this country and students would be MUCH better served going from high school to a real work experience for a few years to grow up a bit before continuing their education.

All that said, if you want to quit school to stay on at WDW, more power to you.  My girls are both VERY pleased with their decisions.


----------



## Goofster18

Personally, I think it all depends on the situation.  For instance, statistics show that those who take a year off between high school and college may not go back.  however, if you make a decision that is thought out and planned to do something, do it!!  It all depends on circumstances and all in individual lives.  In this economy, a degree may not mean much as it gets worse and worse.  So if Disney offers a job or you get one, and that is where you want to be, think and decide and put your whole self in!!!  Life is too short to waste and try to go back.  It's all what you want to do and find, but I also think it's very important to think about it logically and not let something like Disney Magic affect the better decision to go back to college (if that is indeed the better decision in the case).  I think that, even if Disney offered me a job or I could stay on, I would decline simply because of where the economy is and the layoffs and such.  Plus, I do want to get a degree in Puppetry, and UConn is one of 2 schools that have that so my college choices are kinda limited lol!!!  So yea that's my point of view of a college student of 18 years.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## AtYourService247

Also.. to add to everyone else's 2 cents (we're gonna have a whole lotta change)..


Disney is an awesome company to work for.. be it in the smallest position or the highest position. Working for Disney, as long as you do as you're told, and work hard, you can only move up in advancement. and yes education is very important, but we get this education lets be honest.. to get a good job, and even if you have your Bachelors degree or masters degree, you still have to start somewhere, so that you can move up in a company.

I'm not siding on going to school or not going to school, but Disney is a company that I believe would be more then willing to help you with your schedule if you want to stay going to school, and working for them.


----------



## Pam N

AtYourService247 said:


> Also.. to add to everyone else's 2 cents (we're gonna have a whole lotta change)..
> 
> 
> Disney is an awesome company to work for.. be it in the smallest position or the highest position. Working for Disney, as long as you do as you're told, and work hard, you can only move up in advancement. and yes education is very important, but we get this education lets be honest.. to get a good job, and even if you have your Bachelors degree or masters degree, you still have to start somewhere, so that you can move up in a company.
> 
> I'm not siding on going to school or not going to school, but Disney is a company that I believe would be more then willing to help you with your schedule if you want to stay going to school, and working for them.



Hi Jude! I agree! Hope you're having a great day! Lets see what today brings for my girl. say a prayer!


----------



## AtYourService247

Pam N said:


> Hi Jude! I agree! Hope you're having a great day! Lets see what today brings for my girl. say a prayer!



Hey momma pam Yeah I am.. every day I'm hoping and hoping. I just bought my plane ticket from SW because it was only 70 dollars with tax, one way. I hope she finds out soon I'm starting to get nervous that I might have to go by myself


----------



## Pam N

AtYourService247 said:


> Hey momma pam Yeah I am.. every day I'm hoping and hoping. I just bought my plane ticket from SW because it was only 70 dollars with tax, one way. I hope she finds out soon I'm starting to get nervous that I might have to go by myself



That seems to be a good deal for a ticket! Good for you! I also hope you dont have to go alone, but, if so, you will have no problem! You'll meet sooo many people-- you have a great personality-- you'll do great!


----------



## AtYourService247

Pam N said:


> That seems to be a good deal for a ticket! Good for you! I also hope you dont have to go alone, but, if so, you will have no problem! You'll meet sooo many people-- you have a great personality-- you'll do great!



Na, I am confident that I wont have to go alone. I'm sure she'll get it sometime this week


----------



## Pam N

AtYourService247 said:


> Na, I am confident that I wont have to go alone. I'm sure she'll get it sometime this week



Well, you dont know if contacting the requestor is being too pushy or not, so, for now, maybe the best thing for her to do is wait-- but, for you, start packing girl! Have a great rest of the day!


----------



## Lukas87

graygables said:


> I'll add my 2 cents here as the mom of 2 former CPers who quit school to stay on...one is FT, one is PT and wouldn't trade their roles for anything right now and I'm as proud of them as can be.  I have a BA and am going for an MBA at the moment and I can tell you that a degree does NOT necessarily make one any more ready for life, smarter, or more employable.  I've been unable to get any kind of job other than your typical retail or fast food with a Bachelor's.  Granted, it's in English, but without any particular work experience under my belt (I chose to be a SAHM after teaching for 2 years), I was outta luck.  The main reason I returned to grad school was for the sole purpose of qualifying for a student program w/ WDW (CP or PI). I certainly don't want/need the degree, I needed job experience, and I'm getting it.  If WDW offers me something at the end of my program, I'll gladly quit school.  I firmly believe that university is overrated in this country and students would be MUCH better served going from high school to a real work experience for a few years to grow up a bit before continuing their education.
> 
> All that said, if you want to quit school to stay on at WDW, more power to you.  My girls are both VERY pleased with their decisions.



You make valid points and I agree with a lot of what you have to say; however, I am sort of in the inverse of your position. I got to my Junior year of my BA and decided to start working. Now, about 3 years later, I have a lot of experience in a specific field, but am having a hard time moving up, because of people with degrees taking the positions above me.

While a degree without experience is worth very little, experience without a degree will also only get you so far. So now its just a question of, which do you get first? experience or a degree?

For most students, a degree will be much easier to obtain directly out of high school. More scholarships are availble, there are less commitments getting in their way (family, etc), they have no substantial bills to pay (mortgage, car, etc), and parents may be available to help. This all being the case, for MOST (obviously not all) people, a degree will be easier to obtain earlier in life than later. 

I am now having a hard time making room in my schedule (and finances) to return to school, and wish I would have just finished it when I started. 

There certainly is not one blueprint to success, and I will be the first to acknowledge that everyone has to follow their own path. BUT I do firmly believe that finishing a degree asap is the wisest route to follow.


----------



## CLAYINCT

Hey Guys,

I havea question about the CP: does Disney offer health insurance for students on the CP or help you get health insurance? I won't be covered by my parents' helath insurance while on the program because I won't be considered a full time student. That means I have to find some other form of health coverage. Does Disney help out with that?

Kim


----------



## Joanna71985

CLAYINCT said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I havea question about the CP: does Disney offer health insurance for students on the CP or help you get health insurance? I won't be covered by my parents' helath insurance while on the program because I won't be considered a full time student. That means I have to find some other form of health coverage. Does Disney help out with that?
> 
> Kim



CPs have to provide their own health insurance, unfortunately.


----------



## Goofster18

So my parents are looking into their insurance because technically I need to be in school full-time as well.  2 things my advisor suggested.  If your insurance allows for an internship or such, make sure they know that you are doing an internship with the intent of returning to school after it is over.  The other option is (here at UConn at least) she offered to write a letter to the insurance provider saying my grades were good, the college thought this is beneficial to my studies and that I am still in the system I wasn't just kicked out or something, and they are looking forward to welcoming me back when I return to college in the Spring.  She has done this for other students and it has worked.  Not sure if any of this would help or work but it's worth a try.  i know a lot of insurance plans usually have some room for an internship or work experience type of thing.  I still am trying to figure this out, it seems to be a problem for most students going in this program, this thing with insurance.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Qube

CLAYINCT said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I havea question about the CP: does Disney offer health insurance for students on the CP or help you get health insurance? I won't be covered by my parents' helath insurance while on the program because I won't be considered a full time student. That means I have to find some other form of health coverage. Does Disney help out with that?
> 
> Kim



We're in the same boat (if I get accepted, that is). My parents' insurance policy cuts me off if I go two or more consecutive semesters without being a full-time student, including summer. If I get in I plan on taking some classes this summer to not lose my insurance.


----------



## MickeyGurl

Hey Everyone! I have a question about the CP: My mother is very protective of me ~even though i am almost 21~ and she wants to see if she can visit the "campus"... since its pretty much a college program. Will they let us come for a little tour? Is that possible?

~Ruthie


----------



## korubo_krieger

Soooo I just realized,and in all actuality it might be a stupid question but, where do we cash our checks?
Does anyone have a savings account down there?
Is there a nation-wide chain nearby?


----------



## JonnyJ18

korubo_krieger said:


> Soooo I just realized,and in all actuality it might be a stupid question but, where do we cash our checks?
> Does anyone have a savings account down there?
> Is there a nation-wide chain nearby?



im not postive but im sure there are a couple national chains around but theres also direct deposit which is probably the best bet


----------



## kmg148

There aren't many banks around Disney, depending where you bank. Direct deposit is the best,


----------



## msminnie2010

When do they tell you what you're costume will be, and what type of shoes to wear? I'm trying o get my parents to stay longer so they can drive me to the mall to go get the shoes, I'm not a fan of Walmart shoes...


----------



## Traveliz

korubo_krieger said:


> Soooo I just realized,and in all actuality it might be a stupid question but, where do we cash our checks?
> Does anyone have a savings account down there?
> Is there a nation-wide chain nearby?



You can use the Partners Credit Union which has several branches on and near Disney property - plus ATM machines there and at the apartment complexes.  My daughter had checking and saving there and did direct deposit.

Liz


----------



## AtYourService247

What hotels are on Disneys property that housekeeping could work at? I wanna see where I might be working


----------



## khancock

msminnie2010 said:


> When do they tell you what you're costume will be, and what type of shoes to wear?



As part of your location training after you complete Traditions, someone from your location (or representative) will take you to your location's wardrobe dept and go through all of the pieces and options you have.  They will also talk to you in detail about your shoes.

There are plenty of places to buy shoes and plenty of people going to all of them.


----------



## korubo_krieger

Traveliz said:


> You can use the Partners Credit Union which has several branches on and near Disney property - plus ATM machines there and at the apartment complexes.  My daughter had checking and saving there and did direct deposit.
> 
> Liz



Perfect!!!
Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

MickeyGurl said:


> Hey Everyone! I have a question about the CP: My mother is very protective of me ~even though i am almost 21~ and she wants to see if she can visit the "campus"... since its pretty much a college program. Will they let us come for a little tour? Is that possible?
> 
> ~Ruthie



I'm pretty sure that unless you have someone to sign you in, outsiders are not allowed onto the property. I'm sorry. 



AtYourService247 said:


> What hotels are on Disneys property that housekeeping could work at? I wanna see where I might be working



You could be at any of the Disney resorts (with exception of the Swan and Dolphin, I believe).


----------



## MickeyGurl

thanks hun. I figured much


----------



## Scully12

MickeyGurl said:


> Hey Everyone! I have a question about the CP: My mother is very protective of me ~even though i am almost 21~ and she wants to see if she can visit the "campus"... since its pretty much a college program. Will they let us come for a little tour? Is that possible?
> 
> ~Ruthie



Yes you can have family/friends visit. You have to go to the gatehouse thing and sign them in...then if they drive in they take their license plate and such...I think you can sign three people in at a time if I remember correctly...


----------



## kmg148

I think she means can she visit before she is accepted. Only if someone signs you in. It really isn't any different then other apartments.


----------



## SpectroMagic125

OK, so its been exactly one week since my interview, and I found out who my recruiter is by email (Christy Marciari). She said I should hear from her 4-6 weeks from now. That's such a long time!! I don't think I can make it much longer! Did you guys get an acceptance letter earlier than 4-6 weeks? Thanks!


----------



## Guess

it's different for everyone. I know some people waited 6 weeks, I interviewed on a Monday, and got my purple folder that friday...so mine only took 4 days, but I think thats rare haha.


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Guess said:


> it's different for everyone. I know some people waited 6 weeks, I interviewed on a Monday, and got my purple folder that friday...so mine only took 4 days, but I think thats rare haha.



Wow, only 4 days! You must have nailed the interview. I'm just so anxious, I'm trying to occupy myself with schoolwork, but its hard! lol


----------



## MBinTN

I've read through most of this thread, but I don't remember if there was an answer to this question.
Why does Disney want car insurance in your name?  Is it a Florida law?  Is it to discourage people from bringing cars?
I know it's part of growing up to get your own car insurance eventually, but if Disney was concerned about turning us into adults, they would require proof of health insurance.
Anyways, why does car insurance have to be in our name?


----------



## JonnyJ18

MBinTN said:


> I've read through most of this thread, but I don't remember if there was an answer to this question.
> Why does Disney want car insurance in your name?  Is it a Florida law?  Is it to discourage people from bringing cars?
> I know it's part of growing up to get your own car insurance eventually, but if Disney was concerned about turning us into adults, they would require proof of health insurance.
> Anyways, why does car insurance have to be in our name?



i didnt know this so you can only have a car if its insured in your name? thats pretty lame if its true...i live in new jersey and car insurance for a 22 year old and a relatively new car is crazy expansive so even tho i pay my parents its in their name to bring the cost down


----------



## kirrrby

MBinTN said:


> I've read through most of this thread, but I don't remember if there was an answer to this question.
> Why does Disney want car insurance in your name?  Is it a Florida law?  Is it to discourage people from bringing cars?
> I know it's part of growing up to get your own car insurance eventually, but if Disney was concerned about turning us into adults, they would require proof of health insurance.
> Anyways, why does car insurance have to be in our name?



I know i'm new to this thread but if you read carefully, it said if you are under your parents plan you have to provide 

valid u.s. drivers license
vehicle registration
proof of insurance

*directly from the site:*
_If you are covered by a parent's policy and your name does not appear on your insurance card, you will need to show a copy of the actual policy that lists you as a covered driver to obtain a parking permit_


----------



## YesIStillLoveDisney

kirrrby said:


> *directly from the site:*
> _If you are covered by a parent's policy and your name does not appear on your insurance card, you will need to show a copy of the actual policy that lists you as a covered driver to obtain a parking permit_



Where did you see this part? I found the rest but not this exception.


----------



## khancock

Yes said:


> Where did you see this part? I found the rest but not this exception.



At the bottom of this page:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_policies.html


----------



## msminnie2010

Question about Costumes...

I think I saw this info in my purple folder. But women's sizes start at size 4 for costumes. I wanted to know do the sizes of the costumes coincide with regular clothing sizes or do you need to go up or down in a size.  I'm a little worried because I fit a size 2 right now and I'd have to let them know ahead of time, a 4 might be too big.


----------



## kmg148

Yes said:


> Where did you see this part? I found the rest but not this exception.



This is very important!! If you have a card that only lists your parents, they will not give you a decal.

I have my own policy, but many are under their parents. I know I drive my parents car, so I am listed under their policy, but not on their insurance cards. You need to provide proof of your existence on the policy. If not, they will have to fax it.


----------



## kmg148

msminnie2010 said:


> Question about Costumes...
> 
> I think I saw this info in my purple folder. But women's sizes start at size 4 for costumes. I wanted to know do the sizes of the costumes coincide with regular clothing sizes or do you need to go up or down in a size.  I'm a little worried because I fit a size 2 right now and I'd have to let them know ahead of time, a 4 might be too big.



Honestly, you won't have a perfect fit in costumes. I'm a 2 as well and I have to wear a larger size. The pants are not made to fit your real size, they fit above your hips, not your waist. The 4's and 2's are very tiny, so I doubt you will have a problem.


----------



## msminnie2010

kmg148 said:


> Honestly, you won't have a perfect fit in costumes. I'm a 2 as well and I have to wear a larger size. The pants are not made to fit your real size, they fit above your hips, not your waist. The 4's and 2's are very tiny, so I doubt you will have a problem.



Ok thats cool. I'm in Housekeeping so I'd probably end up wearing a dress/skirt but it all still applies. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Weathaman

I JUST GOT INVITED!!!    

I was just so excited to see the invitation in my inbox this morning!

Now, I don't want to be one of _those_ people who doesn't realize what an amazing opportunity lies before them, but there were a few things that bummed me out when I read the invitation.

First of all, I REALLY wanted the Fall Advantage season.   Come on, who wouldn't want their Disney CP experience to last 7 months instead of 4?  I don't have ANY plans for this summer, and have struggled to find any because I've been banking on getting the FA CP season.  

So my question is, would it be worth it to e-mail my recruiter asking if there is any way I could be switched to the Fall Advantage season? What are the odds that this would happen?  Has it happened to anyone else?

Also, I got invited into Custodial.  While I've heard this is an awesome, independent job; this wasn't near to the top of my list. (I actually was never asked for my top choices during my interview) I have a lot of experience in Retail and stressed that I have very good cashier skills.  I just feel that I would fit better in a Merchandise or QSFB role.  Now I know that QSFB is the most common role, so do you think I should tell my recruiter that I would prefer this over Custodial?


----------



## jellipop

From the housing policies:

Alcohol & Substance Abuse
The legal drinking age in Florida is 21. Under-age drinking, supplying a minor with alcohol, illegal drugs, kegs of beer and* party balls*, as well as disruptive or destructive behavior because of excessive consumption are all prohibited and can lead to termination from the program. 

lmao Party Balls?  what is that?  like ping pong balls for beer pong?


----------



## DarthBob_2005

jellipop said:


> From the housing policies:
> 
> Alcohol & Substance Abuse
> The legal drinking age in Florida is 21. Under-age drinking, supplying a minor with alcohol, illegal drugs, kegs of beer and* party balls*, as well as disruptive or destructive behavior because of excessive consumption are all prohibited and can lead to termination from the program.
> 
> lmao Party Balls?  what is that?  like ping pong balls for beer pong?



I have no idea...makes me feel innocent.


----------



## JonnyJ18

jellipop said:


> From the housing policies:
> 
> Alcohol & Substance Abuse
> The legal drinking age in Florida is 21. Under-age drinking, supplying a minor with alcohol, illegal drugs, kegs of beer and* party balls*, as well as disruptive or destructive behavior because of excessive consumption are all prohibited and can lead to termination from the program.
> 
> lmao Party Balls?  what is that?  like ping pong balls for beer pong?



party balls are also know as beer balls, and they are just that balls filled with beer. its like a ball version of a keg(a big barrel of beer if you dont know what that is) usually for smaller amounts of people has a tap and everything usually as much beer as a quarter keg. They are pretty stupid thats why you dont see them unless they are super cheap, your better of getting a 30 block


----------



## can84

Does anyone have Jannah as their recruiter? I am trying to send her an email, but it came back as unknown address.


----------



## JonnyJ18

can84 said:


> Does anyone have Jannah as their recruiter? I am trying to send her an email, but it came back as unknown address.



ill pm you...thats my recruiter


----------



## MickeyGurl

Hey I have a question... it might have been asked, but I am asking anyways... Where do we take our classes?


----------



## Joanna71985

MickeyGurl said:


> Hey I have a question... it might have been asked, but I am asking anyways... Where do we take our classes?



The classrooms at Chatham, Vista, and I believe Patterson.


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Hey my recruiter is Jannah as well.  I tried and had the same problem I finally got in tough with someone today and I guess she is no longer with them for whatever reason.  I had a new recruiter, Rebecca, call me back and help me.  She said she would be my recruiter now.


----------



## MickeyGurl

Hey I have another random question... which was prolly asked... but are there elevators in the apartment... if not can you request to be on the lower level of the apartments? With my asthma I don't wanna take any chances


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm 99% sure there are no elevators... but you can request for a specific floor. We requested floor one and got it no problem!!


----------



## jen22va

msminnie2010 said:


> Question about Costumes...
> 
> I think I saw this info in my purple folder. But women's sizes start at size 4 for costumes. I wanted to know do the sizes of the costumes coincide with regular clothing sizes or do you need to go up or down in a size.  I'm a little worried because I fit a size 2 right now and I'd have to let them know ahead of time, a 4 might be too big.



You will not have to worry I'm sure. Most people have to go up at least 2 if not 3 sizes for Disney costumes.


----------



## jen22va

Weathaman said:


> I JUST GOT INVITED!!!
> 
> I was just so excited to see the invitation in my inbox this morning!
> 
> Now, I don't want to be one of _those_ people who doesn't realize what an amazing opportunity lies before them, but there were a few things that bummed me out when I read the invitation.
> 
> First of all, I REALLY wanted the Fall Advantage season.   Come on, who wouldn't want their Disney CP experience to last 7 months instead of 4?  I don't have ANY plans for this summer, and have struggled to find any because I've been banking on getting the FA CP season.
> 
> So my question is, would it be worth it to e-mail my recruiter asking if there is any way I could be switched to the Fall Advantage season? What are the odds that this would happen?  Has it happened to anyone else?
> 
> Also, I got invited into Custodial.  While I've heard this is an awesome, independent job; this wasn't near to the top of my list. (I actually was never asked for my top choices during my interview) I have a lot of experience in Retail and stressed that I have very good cashier skills.  I just feel that I would fit better in a Merchandise or QSFB role.  Now I know that QSFB is the most common role, so do you think I should tell my recruiter that I would prefer this over Custodial?



While it is unlikely that they will be able to switch you from Fall to Fall Advantage because of space availability, it couldn't hurt to email your recruiter and ask. They definitely can't look negatively toward you for this because it only shows how excited you are to get there and get started!  And as far as switching roles, again there are space limitations, but it never hurts to ask especially since QSFB is a role with so many spaces as is Custodial. I believe I have heard of someone being able to switch before they got down there, but don't quote me on that! haha. Good luck!


----------



## jen22va

MBinTN said:


> I've read through most of this thread, but I don't remember if there was an answer to this question.
> Why does Disney want car insurance in your name?  Is it a Florida law?  Is it to discourage people from bringing cars?
> I know it's part of growing up to get your own car insurance eventually, but if Disney was concerned about turning us into adults, they would require proof of health insurance.
> Anyways, why does car insurance have to be in our name?



It has more to do with Disney wanting to make sure that you actually have insurance. If your name is not listed on your insurance card, all you need to do is get your insurance company to print out the complete policy so that it shows you are listed as a covered person on the policy and bring this with you to FL. If you forget it, you can always get it faxed there but it's just easier to have it with you when you on check in day.


----------



## just_blieveHon

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> Hey my recruiter is Jannah as well.  I tried and had the same problem I finally got in tough with someone today and I guess she is no longer with them for whatever reason.  I had a new recruiter, Rebecca, call me back and help me.  She said she would be my recruiter now.





Hey how did you end up contacting someone? Just through the main hotline? Or email??? 

Jannah is my recruiter too, and reading that she is longer with them makes me think I should call and check on my application. I interviewed on Feb. 9th, and received a pending letter two weeks later. So it's been a while since I've heard anything.....  I've been thinking about emailing her to check on it....and this has me wanting to even more. But now I don't know how!! haha. Any help anyone can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## JonnyJ18

just_blieveHon said:


> Hey how did you end up contacting someone? Just through the main hotline? Or email???
> 
> Jannah is my recruiter too, and reading that she is longer with them makes me think I should call and check on my application. I interviewed on Feb. 9th, and received a pending letter two weeks later. So it's been a while since I've heard anything.....  I've been thinking about emailing her to check on it....and this has me wanting to even more. But now I don't know how!! haha. Any help anyone can offer would be appreciated.



yeah give them a call they transfered me to my new recruiter but i got her voicemail unfortunetly


----------



## Goofster18

Ok this is really upsetting!!!!  Jannah is my recruiter or was, and I got accepted and all but I had put down like a preference for a park and such, does that get transferred?  and who would I contact I haven't gotten a new e-mail or anyone, and it has been 4 weeks since Jannah first contacted me, I know that it said 4-6 weeks and they will contact me......HELP!!!!  Do I call or something, wait, I don't know!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I just e-mailed the general program and told them the situation.  I also let them know that I have really crazy hours and rather than bothering them if they could just have someone contact me at their convience I would greatly appreicate it.  I had a new recruiter call me prolly within an hour and leave me a message with her availability.  When I called her back she seemed already pretty well versed in whatever info they had on me and gave me great feedback.  She also went over and must have fairly immediately spoken to entertainment as she said she would because she told me she had a meeting until 3:30 and I got a phone call being accepted from entertainment at 5 and they mentioned they had spoken to her.  So for all you Jannah folks I'm sure your stuff has been tranferred already so unless you have a problem I wouldnt worry about it and rest assured the other recruiters on their game with us   Good luck to all those waiting!


----------



## MickeyGurl

Hey just wondering. If I do the program will i loose student aid forever? my mother, the over dramatic woman she is, says if i do this I will lose my aid for good.


----------



## glendalais

MickeyGurl said:


> Hey just wondering. If I do the program will i loose student aid forever? my mother, the over dramatic woman she is, says if i do this I will lose my aid for good.



Erm.....no. You are more than welcome to reapply for Student Aid upon your return to school. 

It is the stated aim of the Government Student Aid programmes in the United States to permit every willing student the opportunity to access Tetriary education, regardless of their age or social position.

If you have any questions, please contact the Federal Department of Education, the Student Financial Aid Office/Department in your state, and the Financial Aid office at your school. The Federal Department of Education provides Student Aid information at http://www.studentaid.ed.gov/


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

You can reapply for financial aid, but I know at least with my loan, I can't go over six months without being at least half time enrolled in school (6 hours). If I go over 6 months of not being enrolled half time then I have to start paying my loans back then and continue to pay them off from then on. Call your loan institution or the FASFA people and ask them about your specific policy.


----------



## MickeyGurl

thank you guys. I have a very nervous mother and worried about me. She actually wants me to change my session but I don't. ugh.


----------



## The Jet Rodriguez89

jen22va said:


> It has more to do with Disney wanting to make sure that you actually have insurance. If your name is not listed on your insurance card, all you need to do is get your insurance company to print out the complete policy so that it shows you are listed as a covered person on the policy and bring this with you to FL. If you forget it, you can always get it faxed there but it's just easier to have it with you when you on check in day.




on the question of insurance, do we have to change our insurance to florida?? or do we just bring the one we have now?


----------



## Joanna71985

The Jet Rodriguez89 said:


> on the question of insurance, do we have to change our insurance to florida?? or do we just bring the one we have now?



You just use your own.


----------



## MickeyGurl

can you ask ur recruiter to have you placed in an area where you think you would be best suited? cuz I have to send in my medical paperwork about my asthma and working outside and blah. could the recruiters put in, if i send the paperwork, that i should work inside? just a curious question.


----------



## Goofster18

From what I have read, if you have a medical condition then they will comply with those needs and make sure that you are placed wherever you can do your job as well as be safe and not have a medical problem. However, it can't hurt to e-mail your recruiter so they are aware of this, just explain the problem and that you have filled out the medical forms and all.  This would also be the time to throw in a specific place you might like to work, if you have one.  Not a guarantee, but they would have an idea of what you might like to do or be placed. but e-mailing is definitely a good idea in my opinion, save you any hassle that may come up in your first few days if you don't do it now.  My 2 cents.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## DisKate

Hi everyone!  I have my interview at 1:20....which is really really soon and I'm super nervous!  Any advice for me?

I'm concerned because I am applying and interviewing really late...Should I be?  Or do I stand a fair chance?  This is really a last minute thing!  I hadn't even considered the college program until I was talking to my adviser about my future plans last week

Thanks for any and all help!

~Katie


----------



## jen22va

DisKate said:


> Hi everyone!  I have my interview at 1:20....which is really really soon and I'm super nervous!  Any advice for me?
> 
> I'm concerned because I am applying and interviewing really late...Should I be?  Or do I stand a fair chance?  This is really a last minute thing!  I hadn't even considered the college program until I was talking to my adviser about my future plans last week
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> 
> ~Katie



Katie,
The most important thing you can do in your interview is show your love for Disney and how excited you are about the possible opportunity of working for Disney. The interviewer wants to see and hear and feel this more than anything. Also smile! Yes, it's a phone interview but you can tell this through the phone! Don't be nervous! The interviewers are all very nice and be conversational with them rather than trying to be super professional. Answer the questions honestly and you'll be fine. Also, about applying a little late, the more roles you can be open to, the more likely you will be accepted because some roles have filled up at this point. If you're more open to attractions, merchandise, quick service food, and custodial.. these are the roles with the most spots I believe. Good Luck!!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> Hi everyone!  I have my interview at 1:20....which is really really soon and I'm super nervous!  Any advice for me?
> 
> I'm concerned because I am applying and interviewing really late...Should I be?  Or do I stand a fair chance?  This is really a last minute thing!  I hadn't even considered the college program until I was talking to my adviser about my future plans last week
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> 
> ~Katie



I feel the same way you do. I had my interview on the first of April, and  thought it was really late to apply. I was really nervous because it was my first interview. I did good for the most part. Definitely smiled and let them know how much I wanted this. I'm still waiting to hear from Disney. I really hope I get accepted.


----------



## Goofster18

Katie, 
how'd it go?  I'm sure you did fine but I just was wondering, I'm assuming it wasn't as bad as you at first thought!!  Good Luck!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Joanna71985

DisKate said:


> Hi everyone!  I have my interview at 1:20....which is really really soon and I'm super nervous!  Any advice for me?
> 
> I'm concerned because I am applying and interviewing really late...Should I be?  Or do I stand a fair chance?  This is really a last minute thing!  I hadn't even considered the college program until I was talking to my adviser about my future plans last week
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> 
> ~Katie



How did it go??


----------



## tlynk

Does anyone know what banks are used by CP students that do not bring a car?  Does anyone know of any banks on the Disney bus route? Thank you.


----------



## christiemarsh88

The Partners Federal Credit Union is the official bank for Cast Members.  They have ATMs backstage, and in the apartment complexes.  I don't know about any banks on the bus route, but you can sign up for direct deposit.


----------



## ptc

My daughter uses her bank account from home (suburban Chicago). We set up direct deposit the day she checked in, so she has access to her money every Thursday (payday!) She can use her debit card to buy groceries and to get cash back, so she doesn't have to pay ATM service charges.


----------



## glendalais

For Partners Federal Credit Union ATM locations, please consult their website:

http://www.partnersfcu.org/


----------



## SpectroMagic125

How long does it take for recruiters to answer your emails? I emailed my recruiter yesterday and have not heard back from her. I called her (Christy) today and she didn't answer.

It seems like everyone is getting accepted these past couple of days, and I hate waiting. I'm so anxious!


----------



## MickeyGurl

a lot of the recruiters are on trips to recruit! haha mine is gone as well. so you'll find out soon. they don't take too long. and finding your answer should come any day


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ok so i know that disney starts recruiting for the fall/fa in january, spring/sa in late aug/early september. but when do they actaully _stop_ recruiting for the cp?


----------



## SpectroMagic125

MickeyGurl said:


> a lot of the recruiters are on trips to recruit! haha mine is gone as well. so you'll find out soon. they don't take too long. and finding your answer should come any day



Yeah, that makes sense, lol. Thanks for answering. I just want to hear something soon so I can stop checking my email non-stop and almost attacking the mailman.


----------



## Joanna71985

MaryPoppins86 said:


> ok so i know that disney starts recruiting for the fall/fa in january, spring/sa in late aug/early september. but when do they actaully _stop_ recruiting for the cp?



They usually stop recruiting for the Fall programs in late April/early May, and the Spring programs in Dec.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Joanna71985 said:


> They usually stop recruiting for the Fall programs in late April/early May, and the Spring programs in Dec.



awesome. thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## amandabow

I'm not a professional or anything, but I do enjoy rock climbing a lot. What places are there to climb at or around disney? Is there anyone who would like to climb with me?


----------



## DisKate

SpectroMagic125 said:


> I feel the same way you do. I had my interview on the first of April, and  thought it was really late to apply. I was really nervous because it was my first interview. I did good for the most part. Definitely smiled and let them know how much I wanted this. I'm still waiting to hear from Disney. I really hope I get accepted.





Goofster18 said:


> Katie,
> how'd it go?  I'm sure you did fine but I just was wondering, I'm assuming it wasn't as bad as you at first thought!!  Good Luck!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18





Joanna71985 said:


> How did it go??




Thanks for the well wishes everyone!  Sorry I didn't get on sooner! 

I feel like it went really well...my interviewer was a sweetie (though I can't remember her name!)  I had 3 roles to start out with and I ended up adding 3 more during the interview (Attractions, Merchandise, Photopass, Hospitality, Concierge, Vacation Planner)  and all of the questions seemed to focus on Attractions, Merch, Hospitality, and Concierge.  

My boyfriend had his interview yesterday and he didn't get asked as many questions (and had a lot of problems during his interview!)  Now its just the waiting game!  I'm hoping that we hear really soon 'cause I'm not sure I can stand to wait


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!  Sorry I didn't get on sooner!
> 
> I feel like it went really well...my interviewer was a sweetie (though I can't remember her name!)  I had 3 roles to start out with and I ended up adding 3 more during the interview (Attractions, Merchandise, Photopass, Hospitality, Concierge, Vacation Planner)  and all of the questions seemed to focus on Attractions, Merch, Hospitality, and Concierge.
> 
> My boyfriend had his interview yesterday and he didn't get asked as many questions (and had a lot of problems during his interview!)  Now its just the waiting game!  I'm hoping that we hear really soon 'cause I'm not sure I can stand to wait



Well I'm glad your interview went really well. And I'm sorry your boyfriend had problems with his interview (I also stumbled on a question, eek!). The waiting game is torture. It seems like everyone been getting accepted these past couple of days and I'm STILL waiting!! Getting pretty nervous...


----------



## DisKate

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Well I'm glad your interview went really well. And I'm sorry your boyfriend had problems with his interview (I also stumbled on a question, eek!). The waiting game is torture. It seems like everyone been getting accepted these past couple of days and I'm STILL waiting!! Getting pretty nervous...



He only stumbled on one or two questions...but his problems included them having his name spelled wrong on his interview registration (comstock vs bomstock!) then his application had apparently never actually been submitted even though he had the email confirmation, then the computer froze so the guy had to call him back, then they had him registered for roles that he hadn't checked...it was just one thing after another and it only served to make him more nervous when they finally got to the questions!

I hope you hear really soon!  It looks like today is your 2 week mark, so you should hear any day now!  Good luck!  What roles did you apply for?  If you don't mind me asking


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> He only stumbled on one or two questions...but his problems included them having his name spelled wrong on his interview registration (comstock vs bomstock!) then his application had apparently never actually been submitted even though he had the email confirmation, then the computer froze so the guy had to call him back, then they had him registered for roles that he hadn't checked...it was just one thing after another and it only served to make him more nervous when they finally got to the questions!
> 
> I hope you hear really soon!  It looks like today is your 2 week mark, so you should hear any day now!  Good luck!  What roles did you apply for?  If you don't mind me asking



I can only imagine. All that happening to me would definitely made me nervous when it came down to the actual questions. I picked Character Attendant, Attractions, and Housekeeping. I did say I would do QSFB if it was the only thing available, and I told my recruiter that I would also do Custodial. And yes, its been 2 weeks since the interview, and I'm hoping to hear from them really soon and hoping its an acceptance!


----------



## DisKate

SpectroMagic125 said:


> I can only imagine. All that happening to me would definitely made me nervous when it came down to the actual questions. I picked Character Attendant, Attractions, and Housekeeping. I did say I would do QSFB if it was the only thing available, and I told my recruiter that I would also do Custodial. And yes, its been 2 weeks since the interview, and I'm hoping to hear from them really soon and hoping its an acceptance!



I really hope you get it!  I can't imagine how I'm going to be in two weeks if I still haven't heard anything...and if it takes 3 weeks I'll surely go crazy!!!


----------



## Goofster18

It seems like it will go slow and some days feel like torture but it all depends.  some people get it in a week (ME!!) and some wait for a month.  However, they finish up by early May because that and June are the only open dates to sign-in.  So you should be hearing very soon!!!  Good Luck, don't worry about the stumbling, seems like they will understand especially if there were problems on their end as well.  
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Goofster18

A question for those who have done it before/know the game.  I don't plan on taking a class down there, mainly because A. I don't want restricted number of hours, if I could get more ( though I have heard the average is usually 30 but still, just in case), B. They don't really interest me (I'm more interested in the seminars and tours and forums and such, networking) and C. I don't get credit so I just want to experience it without too much going on.  However, I may reconsider that depending on the answer to the question.  I have seem people's pics who have done the program posing at the end with Mickey and Minnie all dressed at graduation.  They have either Mouseters or Duckterate certificates.  Does everyone get a Mouseters for the program and then the Duckterate is for a class?  Or you have to take class to get one?  Just wondering cause I really think it would be cool to end up with one or the other as a souvenir!!!  Thanks!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## alindaloo

Goofster18 said:


> A question for those who have done it before/know the game.  I don't plan on taking a class down there, mainly because A. I don't want restricted number of hours, if I could get more ( though I have heard the average is usually 30 but still, just in case), B. They don't really interest me (I'm more interested in the seminars and tours and forums and such, networking) and C. I don't get credit so I just want to experience it without too much going on.  However, I may reconsider that depending on the answer to the question.  I have seem people's pics who have done the program posing at the end with Mickey and Minnie all dressed at graduation.  They have either Mouseters or Duckterate certificates.  Does everyone get a Mouseters for the program and then the Duckterate is for a class?  Or you have to take class to get one?  Just wondering cause I really think it would be cool to end up with one or the other as a souvenir!!!  Thanks!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



I think you have to take the classes to get those certificates.
Why won't you get credit? Your school doesn't acknowledge the internship? 
I know someone here who didn't take classes but was still given elective credits just because it's college internship.  

And, let me just tell you Goofster--I love how positive and upbeat you are!! I hope you know it spreads and helps brighten everyone's day


----------



## CCLEE

hello everyone!

I called the disney recruiting office today to check on the status of my application, and yesterday they said it was still pending, and that they would email me with the status. I didn't get an email yesterday so I called again today, and I was told the decision was already made and I would be receiving a letter in the mail, then she also said "oh you should also check your email". Since this was such a vague answer, I asked "Can you just tell me over the phone first?" LOL and she said "Due to legal reasons, I can't tell you over the phone." LOL What do you guys think this means? I read on a post that receiving a letter after you got the pending letter is a bad thing? You guys think I got accepted, or rejected? Please give me your honest opinions. I've waited almost 5 weeks already AHHHHHHHHHHHH =[


----------



## piratechick

CCLEE said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> I called the disney recruiting office today to check on the status of my application, and yesterday they said it was still pending, and that they would email me with the status. I didn't get an email yesterday so I called again today, and I was told the decision was already made and I would be receiving a letter in the mail, then she also said "oh you should also check your email". Since this was such a vague answer, I asked "Can you just tell me over the phone first?" LOL and she said "Due to legal reasons, I can't tell you over the phone." LOL What do you guys think this means? I read on a post that receiving a letter after you got the pending letter is a bad thing? You guys think I got accepted, or rejected? Please give me your honest opinions. I've waited almost 5 weeks already AHHHHHHHHHHHH =[



If they are telling you to check your email, that means you were most likely accepted! People who were accepted got informed over email and than got their purple folder in the mail several days later. Check your email!!


----------



## Pam N

CCLEE said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> I called the disney recruiting office today to check on the status of my application, and yesterday they said it was still pending, and that they would email me with the status. I didn't get an email yesterday so I called again today, and I was told the decision was already made and I would be receiving a letter in the mail, then she also said "oh you should also check your email". Since this was such a vague answer, I asked "Can you just tell me over the phone first?" LOL and she said "Due to legal reasons, I can't tell you over the phone." LOL What do you guys think this means? I read on a post that receiving a letter after you got the pending letter is a bad thing? You guys think I got accepted, or rejected? Please give me your honest opinions. I've waited almost 5 weeks already AHHHHHHHHHHHH =[



I just posted a long response to your question and I dont know what happened--I must have messed up somehow. Anyway, dont get too freaked out yet!  I know its been five weeks for you--but, here's the thing.  My daughter waited six weeks and a few days-- then she did what you did-- called-- got the same exact response as you did-- so, we figured that when they said she'd be getting a letter that it'd mean rejection bcuz everyone that day was getting emails -- acceptance emails!  Anyway, long story short, yesterday morning she called me at 7am--- she received an email-- she got accepted!  So, even tho we know how much its torturing you-- its awful to have to wait-- try not to freak out too much!  Be patient and best of luck to you-- we hope you get in!


----------



## DisKate

Hi all!

I just had my interview a couple of days ago so I have a lot of time until I get an answer, which is already driving me crazy 

I have a couple of questions that have been bouncing around in my head all day, and I realize that they fall under the "if I get to go" category, but I still am curious...

1.  Whats the bathroom situation in the apartments?  How many vs. number of rooms/roommates?

2.  Whats the laundry situation?  Coin operated?  Included?  On-site? Off-site?  In the apartment?

3.  When do they close off the CP?  When they fill up?  Or do they set aside a number of spots for each presentation date?

TIA!

~Katie


----------



## Joanna71985

DisKate said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just had my interview a couple of days ago so I have a lot of time until I get an answer, which is already driving me crazy
> 
> I have a couple of questions that have been bouncing around in my head all day, and I realize that they fall under the "if I get to go" category, but I still am curious...
> 
> 1.  Whats the bathroom situation in the apartments?  How many vs. number of rooms/roommates?
> 
> 2.  Whats the laundry situation?  Coin operated?  Included?  On-site? Off-site?  In the apartment?
> 
> 3.  When do they close off the CP?  When they fill up?  Or do they set aside a number of spots for each presentation date?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ~Katie



1. The BR/Baths are 1BR/1Bath, 2BR/2Baths, 3BR/3Baths (Chatham/Patterson), 3BR/2Baths (Vista); 4BR/2.5Baths.

2. At Vista, there is a laundry room in each building, and Chatham/Patterson have about 4-5 scattered around the complex. The machines are run via cards. The cards cost $5, and leaves $3 on it after you buy one. Then it's $1 to wash and $1 to dry.

3. They probably will keep on interviewing through April, and maybe early May. But there is a chance not all the roles will still be available.


----------



## Goofster18

alindaloo said:


> I think you have to take the classes to get those certificates.
> Why won't you get credit? Your school doesn't acknowledge the internship?
> I know someone here who didn't take classes but was still given elective credits just because it's college internship.
> 
> And, let me just tell you Goofster--I love how positive and upbeat you are!! I hope you know it spreads and helps brighten everyone's day



They don't acknowledge it here, they only acknowledge the PI.  I might be able to get some sort of credit, but I'm pretty sure I have to be enrolled here, and since I'm out of state and not even going to be here, I want to save that money for the extra year I have to do cause of this program.  But they just don't really like this one so early and the classes at Disney are very specific and don't really translate well here.  I may do a class either way, I'm still deciding!!  I'm glad I can brighten people's day a little!!!  I just like when people have nice things set as their status or under their names or as a signature so I thought I should definitely try to work it in for me.  and because I need to be prepared for Disney!!  Recently, fewer and fewer people there and on the phone have said "Have a Magical Day" and that's my favorite line.  And I try not to be rude because no one else is attacking me so there's no reason, it's just great vibes an a lift to my day when I get time to log on (or i skip homework, like I am now...)  But this is long.  Thanks everyone for making this a great forum, and thanks for the nice comments alindaloo!!!  It's really appreciated. And you just made my day brighter!!!  So it's a circle YAY!!! lol:
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Goofster18

Wow i love how with the most bedrooms they skimp on the bathrooms.  those will be where the most people will need them and where people get ready in the morning!!  So with 3 rooms you get a bathroom but with 4 rooms, i.e. 8 people, you only get 2.5?!  thats basically 2 showers cause the .5 is just a regular bathroom without showers.  So 4 people to a bathroom?!  That could be bad.  but I don't want to pay more than i need to lol.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## piratechick

Goofster18 said:


> Wow i love how with the most bedrooms they skimp on the bathrooms.  those will be where the most people will need them and where people get ready in the morning!!  So with 3 rooms you get a bathroom but with 4 rooms, i.e. 8 people, you only get 2.5?!  thats basically 2 showers cause the .5 is just a regular bathroom without showers.  So 4 people to a bathroom?!  That could be bad.  but I don't want to pay more than i need to lol.
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



Actually, there are some 4 bedrooms in Chatham that have 3 bathrooms and I even saw a couple with 4 bathrooms, but those are hard to get because there are only a few of them. I know one of my friends got a 4 bedroom/3bathroom apartment when she was there, so she was really lucky.


P.S: The reason the 4 bedroom/4 bathroom are in Chatham is because back when they started building the complex, the original plans were to have them, but Disney saw that they were taking up too much room, so they decided to change the plan back to 4 bd/2.5 bath. They kept the few already build 4 bd/4 bath and decided to make them available. They also decided to throw in some 4 bd/3 bath to make up for changing the plans. This is what the lady at housing told me.


----------



## Berlioz70

Goofster18 said:


> Does everyone get a Mouseters for the program and then the Duckterate is for a class?  Or you have to take class to get one?



Everyone gets a general certificate of completion for finishing the program.

Mousters Degrees are given to CPers who finish a Professional Development Class. They may also be given to the Exploration Series too... but I'm not positive because I didn't take one of those.

Ducktorate Degrees are given to CPers who finish a Collegiate Course.


Here is my blog with pictures: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/#27547

Here is my vlog where I talk about the certificates: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/#22756

Here is my vlog where I talk about classes: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/?skip=20#17811


----------



## lime

DisKate said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 3.  When do they close off the CP?  When they fill up?  Or do they set aside a number of spots for each presentation date?




They haven't yet, because I have my interview tomorrow!! I am nervous about them filling up, too, but I figure they wouldn't interview me if they didn't still have open positions...I also tried to be very open in regards to which roles I wanted, because I'm sure some of them are probably filled already...

I know you all were talking about this a little while ago, but how long after I interview do I hear back a yes or no?


----------



## SpectroMagic125

lime said:


> They haven't yet, because I have my interview tomorrow!! I am nervous about them filling up, too, but I figure they wouldn't interview me if they didn't still have open positions...I also tried to be very open in regards to which roles I wanted, because I'm sure some of them are probably filled already...
> 
> I know you all were talking about this a little while ago, but how long after I interview do I hear back a yes or no?



Good luck on your interview. As for how long you'll have to wait to hear a yes or a no, it really depends. Some people get a response a week or 2 after their interview and some people wait 4-6 weeks.


----------



## DisKate

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Good luck on your interview. As for how long you'll have to wait to hear a yes or a no, it really depends. Some people get a response a week or 2 after their interview and some people wait 4-6 weeks.



If it goes past 2.5-3 weeks is it a good idea to call them?  I think they told me I should hear back in 2-3 weeks...I think I'd go crazy if it takes 4-6!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> If it goes past 2.5-3 weeks is it a good idea to call them?  I think they told me I should hear back in 2-3 weeks...I think I'd go crazy if it takes 4-6!



Yeah, if I don't hear anything by next week (which would be the 3 week mark for me), I'm definitely going to call to see what the status of my application is. 

I have a question. I'm having a hard time getting to my recruiter (Christy). Does anyone know the number I can call for questions of my applications such as more roles to add on my role checklist? Thanks!

Nevermind, I found it!


----------



## jessicaromo273

HelloOo.. 

So I have been waiting for the perfect time to get into the CP. . and guess what? This fall is the best time!  Why is that?? WELL, unfortunately (..or fortunately ) I missed the deadline to apply for the medical campus at my school.. by one summer semester. NOW I must wait one year to apply again.. SO I decided its the best time to do the DISNEY CP. 

EITHER WAY, I applied and had my interveiw yesterday with Tiffany 
She seemed super cool, and I'm so excited! I was told 4-6 weeks  (double eek!) that i'd have to wait to find out the news. I was wondering if anyone had her email address? I didn't recieve any info. with it.

Either way, I've been on just about every page of this thread and I'm SOOO psyched! 

I really really want to get accepted.  Problem is, I'm going to have to leave my current job. (AND PERHAPS COME BACK TO NO JOB AFTER THE PROGRAM) I get paid very well here and it is the best job any one can have  ..
ASIDE FROM DISNEY. but i dont want to be jobless when I come home. I have quite a bit of responsibilites I've got to be on top of. SO I CAN'T BE JOBLESS. ugh, what to do what to do.

Either way,

I'm excited.


----------



## lime

I'm interviewing with Tiffany tomorrow!

I was planning on asking her if she had an email address at which I could contact her with any further questions, so if I get it from her, I'll let you know, Jessica!


----------



## jessicaromo273

lime said:


> I'm interviewing with Tiffany tomorrow!
> 
> I was planning on asking her if she had an email address at which I could contact her with any further questions, so if I get it from her, I'll let you know, Jessica!




 whoo hoo! thank you so very much!


----------



## christiemarsh88

jessicaromo273 said:


> I really really want to get accepted.  Problem is, I'm going to have to leave my current job. (AND PERHAPS COME BACK TO NO JOB AFTER THE PROGRAM) I get paid very well here and it is the best job any one can have  ..
> ASIDE FROM DISNEY. but i dont want to be jobless when I come home. I have quite a bit of responsibilites I've got to be on top of. SO I CAN'T BE JOBLESS. ugh, what to do what to do.



Have you talked to them yet?  It sounds like you're very passionate about your job, and I'm sure you're a great employee.  They may be able to arrange a leave of absense.  That's what my employer is doing, and it's going to work out great. 

Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## piratechick

jessicaromo273 said:


> HelloOo..
> 
> So I have been waiting for the perfect time to get into the CP. . and guess what? This fall is the best time!  Why is that?? WELL, unfortunately (..or fortunately ) I missed the deadline to apply for the medical campus at my school.. by one summer semester. NOW I must wait one year to apply again.. SO I decided its the best time to do the DISNEY CP.
> 
> EITHER WAY, I applied and had my interveiw yesterday with Tiffany
> She seemed super cool, and I'm so excited! I was told 4-6 weeks  (double eek!) that i'd have to wait to find out the news. I was wondering if anyone had her email address? I didn't recieve any info. with it.
> 
> Either way, I've been on just about every page of this thread and I'm SOOO psyched!
> 
> I really really want to get accepted.  Problem is, I'm going to have to leave my current job. (AND PERHAPS COME BACK TO NO JOB AFTER THE PROGRAM) I get paid very well here and it is the best job any one can have  ..
> ASIDE FROM DISNEY. but i dont want to be jobless when I come home. I have quite a bit of responsibilites I've got to be on top of. SO I CAN'T BE JOBLESS. ugh, what to do what to do.
> 
> Either way,
> 
> I'm excited.



Hello, I wish you good luck and send you a bus load of pixie dust , just incase! They may say 4-6 weeks, but sometimes it takes just two weeks or even a few days. Why don't you talk to your boss and see if they let you take a leave of absence or school leave (it is an internship, so it is school). That is what I'm doing at my job, a school leave. Hope you get accepted and are able to work everything out your job.


----------



## DisKate

Ok, not sure if I should post this question here, but I'm not sure where else to go...I've been trying to join the group chat but every time I get logged in and say hello it boots me back out!  Very frustrating!  Does anyone know why this might be happening?


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> Ok, not sure if I should post this question here, but I'm not sure where else to go...I've been trying to join the group chat but every time I get logged in and say hello it boots me back out!  Very frustrating!  Does anyone know why this might be happening?



That's been happening to me as well, and I don't know why. 

Well, I got an email back from the recruiting center and they said that they sent a letter about the status of my application in the mail, which makes me believe I got rejected because everyone whose getting accepted these days are getting them through emails. Has anyone who recently got accepted got the purple folder without the email first?


----------



## jessicaromo273

christiemarsh88 said:


> Have you talked to them yet?  It sounds like you're very passionate about your job, and I'm sure you're a great employee.  They may be able to arrange a leave of absense.  That's what my employer is doing, and it's going to work out great.
> 
> Hope everything works out for you!



sounds good. i wonder if they'd allow me to do thissssss. if i were to be accepted  --then i'd talk this over with my boss. hopefully they're understanding. well muchas gracias!


----------



## Goofster18

SpectroMagic125,
Don;t be so worried.  The letter they may have sent was the pending letter, which some people have gotten.  Also, there is no order or reason why some people get it in an e-mail or through snail mail.  I got my letter on the 2nd day people on here began the postings about getting e-mails, so I was freaking out.  People posted on a Thursday about e-mails.  Friday I got my packet in snail mail, no e-mail or anything.  Don't worry I got the same doubts as you!!!  Try not to underestimate yourself until you get a response somehow!!  But, no it doesn't mean you got rejected if you don't get an e-mail!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## alindaloo

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Well, I got an email back from the recruiting center and they said that they sent a letter about the status of my application in the mail, which makes me believe I got rejected because everyone whose getting accepted these days are getting them through emails. Has anyone who recently got accepted got the purple folder without the email first?



Don't give up hope yet.  Disney has been pretty erratic with how they notify people.  Just because they sent a letter doesn't mean "no" yet--wait until you get the letter before getting discouraged! Did you request Fall or FA? Did they say when they mailed the letter? Any day now...keep your chin up


----------



## Pam N

*SPECTROMAGIC....* dont worry! Remember, I told you that my daughter ended up getting an acceptance email when they told her on the phone that she would be receiving a letter in the mail?  There's really no rhyme or reason to what their procedure is-- in other words-- you will drive yourself nuts trying to figure it out! We had to wait a little over 6 weeks--and yes, at that point, we were definately nervous wrecks.  But, since it hasnt even been a full 3 weeks for you, just relax! I know, easier said than done!  But really, just keep on thinking positive, and you'll be fine.  Best of luck!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Goofster18 said:


> SpectroMagic125,
> Don;t be so worried.  The letter they may have sent was the pending letter, which some people have gotten.  Also, there is no order or reason why some people get it in an e-mail or through snail mail.  I got my letter on the 2nd day people on here began the postings about getting e-mails, so I was freaking out.  People posted on a Thursday about e-mails.  Friday I got my packet in snail mail, no e-mail or anything.  Don't worry I got the same doubts as you!!!  Try not to underestimate yourself until you get a response somehow!!  But, no it doesn't mean you got rejected if you don't get an e-mail!!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



Thank you very much. Hearing your story made me feel better knowing you got it from mail and not email.  You really do have such a positive energy about you, which is just what Disney needs! Thanks again! 



alindaloo said:


> Don't give up hope yet.  Disney has been pretty erratic with how they notify people.  Just because they sent a letter doesn't mean "no" yet--wait until you get the letter before getting discouraged! Did you request Fall or FA? Did they say when they mailed the letter? Any day now...keep your chin up



They didn't tell me when they sent it, they just told me if I didn't get anything by May 1st, then to call them back. I applied for Fall. I would love to do FA, but I need to get money to support me during the first couple of weeks down there if I get accepted. Thanks for the advice! 



Pam N said:


> *SPECTROMAGIC....* dont worry! Remember, I told you that my daughter ended up getting an acceptance email when they told her on the phone that she would be receiving a letter in the mail?  There's really no rhyme or reason to what their procedure is-- in other words-- you will drive yourself nuts trying to figure it out! We had to wait a little over 6 weeks--and yes, at that point, we were definately nervous wrecks.  But, since it hasnt even been a full 3 weeks for you, just relax! I know, easier said than done!  But really, just keep on thinking positive, and you'll be fine.  Best of luck!



Oh yes, I couldn't forget about you and Tashi. I guess I just got discouraged because of the many acceptance via email. I get most worried when I have too much time to think about it. I think I'm going to occupy my time with homework and reading . Thanks for your support!!

This is why I love the DISBoards, such amazing people here!!


----------



## Berlioz70

jessicaromo273 said:


> EITHER WAY, I applied and had my interveiw yesterday with Tiffany
> She seemed super cool, and I'm so excited! I was told 4-6 weeks  (double eek!) that i'd have to wait to find out the news. I was wondering if anyone had her email address? I didn't recieve any info. with it.



I didn't see this anywhere... so hopefully I'm not repeating someone...

You actually want your support recruiter's e-mail NOT the interviewer. The interviewer does not make the decision on whether or not your accepted, that falls under the recruiter and support recruiter jobs. After the interview you should have received (or will receive) a "thanks for interviewing" e-mail, that will have the correct person's name and contact info on who to contact if you have questions.

If you don't get the e-mail within a week after interviewing, call the main CP number and let them know. They may send it to you late or they can just give you your recruiter's information then.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

lime said:


> They haven't yet, because I have my interview tomorrow!! I am nervous about them filling up, too, but I figure they wouldn't interview me if they didn't still have open positions...I also tried to be very open in regards to which roles I wanted, because I'm sure some of them are probably filled already...
> 
> I know you all were talking about this a little while ago, but how long after I interview do I hear back a yes or no?



i wish you the best of luck on your interview tomorrow!


----------



## theatergal

hey everyone! I'm really getting nervous now!

I applied in january and had my presentation and interview in the 3rd week of February. Since I wanted Character Performer, I auditioned in Orlando on April 8th. I got an  email saying I didn't pass the audition this tuesday (4/14)and now I'm waiting to see if I get another role. My question is, do I have less of a chance of getting another role because it's so late in the recruiting process now? Or does the fact that I applied early and interviewed 8 weeks ago hold some weight? 

also, this whole e-mail vs. snail mail is driving me a little crazy lol! Everyday, I have to check my e-mail (multiple times), check my mail box in my dorm building, _and_ check to see if I have a package notification hanging on my door (because the packet may be to big to fit in the mail box) AAHHH! I really want this!! Good luck to everyone else who is going crazy with anticipation, excitment, and nervousness!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Ok what exactly happened to the May 27th Roommate thread!?  There are only 4 pages for the College Board and I can't find it...did it get deleted or dissapear?  Do threads get deleted if they aren't on the first 4 pages?  Help!


----------



## BabyPiglet

GiggleGoddess said:


> Ok what exactly happened to the May 27th Roommate thread!?  There are only 4 pages for the College Board and I can't find it...did it get deleted or dissapear?  Do threads get deleted if they aren't on the first 4 pages?  Help!


You need to go to the main College Board page and scroll alllll the way down. There it should ask if you want to see the threads beginning at last month, 4 months ago, last year, etc. Click on what you want, let the page refresh, and more pages of threads should pop up! 

Good luck.


----------



## DisKate

Berlioz70 said:


> I didn't see this anywhere... so hopefully I'm not repeating someone...
> 
> You actually want your support recruiter's e-mail NOT the interviewer. The interviewer does not make the decision on whether or not your accepted, that falls under the recruiter and support recruiter jobs. After the interview you should have received (or will receive) a "thanks for interviewing" e-mail, that will have the correct person's name and contact info on who to contact if you have questions.
> 
> If you don't get the e-mail within a week after interviewing, call the main CP number and let them know. They may send it to you late or they can just give you your recruiter's information then.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Ok, wait...we're supposed to get an email saying that we completed our interview???? 

I interviewed on Monday and I haven't gotten one, and my boyfriend interviewed on Tuesday, and he hasn't gotten one!  Is it a big deal if we don't get one?  Should we really call to tell them that we haven't gotten one?????


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> Ok, wait...we're supposed to get an email saying that we completed our interview????
> 
> I interviewed on Monday and I haven't gotten one, and my boyfriend interviewed on Tuesday, and he hasn't gotten one!  Is it a big deal if we don't get one?  Should we really call to tell them that we haven't gotten one?????



It hasn't been a week since your interview, so your fine. I got mines exactly a week after my interview.


----------



## DisKate

SpectroMagic125 said:


> It hasn't been a week since your interview, so your fine. I got mines exactly a week after my interview.




Ok...thats good!  Momentary freak out   Thanks SpectroMagic!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> Ok...thats good!  Momentary freak out   Thanks SpectroMagic!



No problem!

So I just woke up from my fifth dream about getting the purple folder in the mail. Five dreams about getting the purple folder in just one night. I feel like I'm going crazy Did anyone else have dreams about getting the purple folder?


----------



## DisKate

SpectroMagic125 said:


> No problem!
> 
> So I just woke up from my fifth dream about getting the purple folder in the mail. Five dreams about getting the purple folder in just one night. I feel like I'm going crazy Did anyone else have dreams about getting the purple folder?



Yup!  Only mine involved me getting Merch and then my boyfriend finding out that he got Disney Cruise Line so I wouldn't be seeing him for the entire program!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> Yup!  Only mine involved me getting Merch and then my boyfriend finding out that he got Disney Cruise Line so I wouldn't be seeing him for the entire program!



Oh no, that wasn't the best dream was it? Thank goodness it was only a dream!  And I believe you can't do the Disney Cruise Line while at the Disney College Program, so that won't ever happen!


----------



## DisKate

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Oh no, that wasn't the best dream was it? Thank goodness it was only a dream!  And I believe you can't do the Disney Cruise Line while at the Disney College Program, so that won't ever happen!



I know!  I've also been having dreams about one of us getting in and the other not getting in, and then in one Patrick got accepted to Universal   Its killing me!


----------



## JonnyJ18

i havent had any dreams yet but im def anxious about finding out cause im graduating and i need to know either way...and diskate do you to buff state or just live in buff, i go to niagara and two of my buddies go to buff state and one is at r.i.t.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

SpectroMagic125 said:


> No problem!
> 
> So I just woke up from my fifth dream about getting the purple folder in the mail. Five dreams about getting the purple folder in just one night. I feel like I'm going crazy Did anyone else have dreams about getting the purple folder?



*I most definately have! For two nights in a row, I dreampt that I got accepted, right before I did! Saturday night: I dreamed that I was talking to my Drama teacher, and she was talking about the program, then she was like "oh, this came for you." and it was the PURPLE folder!!!! Sunday night: I dreamed that I was at Dance Practice, and I gave my dance instructors an envelope, and inside, it was my acceptance email!! Monday afternoon: I checked my email, and THERE IT WAS!!! My acceptance email was sitting there, waiting for me to read!!!! I'm now a Character Performer for Fall Advantage!!!

Dreams are a powerful thing! Sometimes, they do tell the future! Since you had 5 dreams about it, I really hope that they do come true!!!!*


----------



## jessicaromo273

DisKate said:


> Ok, wait...we're supposed to get an email saying that we completed our interview????
> 
> I interviewed on Monday and I haven't gotten one, and my boyfriend interviewed on Tuesday, and he hasn't gotten one!  Is it a big deal if we don't get one?  Should we really call to tell them that we haven't gotten one?????



Before I scrolled down and read everything else .. I almost freaked! Good thing, it hasn't been a week. I was like "woah, I must have blown this one.. they didn't even send me an email..." 

Oh gosh, its only been two days and I'm so stressed. I've gone thru my head with every single scenario. (If I were to get accepted.. ) Crunching numbers, and paying off bills. LMAO.  I'm on the strict-est-est-est budget ever. Just so that i will not have the burden of 10 zillion bills and no reasonable income.


----------



## jessicaromo273

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I most definately have! For two nights in a row, I dreampt that I got accepted, right before I did! Saturday night: I dreamed that I was talking to my Drama teacher, and she was talking about the program, then she was like "oh, this came for you." and it was the PURPLE folder!!!! Sunday night: I dreamed that I was at Dance Practice, and I gave my dance instructors an envelope, and inside, it was my acceptance email!! Monday afternoon: I checked my email, and THERE IT WAS!!! My acceptance email was sitting there, waiting for me to read!!!! I'm now a Character Performer for Fall Advantage!!!
> 
> Dreams are a powerful thing! Sometimes, they do tell the future! Since you had 5 dreams about it, I really hope that they do come true!!!!*




AHH, I wish i could dream. I can't even sleep!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I most definately have! For two nights in a row, I dreampt that I got accepted, right before I did! Saturday night: I dreamed that I was talking to my Drama teacher, and she was talking about the program, then she was like "oh, this came for you." and it was the PURPLE folder!!!! Sunday night: I dreamed that I was at Dance Practice, and I gave my dance instructors an envelope, and inside, it was my acceptance email!! Monday afternoon: I checked my email, and THERE IT WAS!!! My acceptance email was sitting there, waiting for me to read!!!! I'm now a Character Performer for Fall Advantage!!!
> 
> Dreams are a powerful thing! Sometimes, they do tell the future! Since you had 5 dreams about it, I really hope that they do come true!!!!*



Well my 5 dreams were a waste, cuz I just got rejected, but I feel totally fine about it. I'm going to apply for the Spring 2010, just like I originally plan. I believe it was meant for me to go in Spring 2010 and not miss my sister's big 18th birthday party in August. But as I said in another thread, thank you to everyone whose been so nice to me! I really appreciate it!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> I know!  I've also been having dreams about one of us getting in and the other not getting in, and then in one Patrick got accepted to Universal   Its killing me!



Wow that is crazy, the anxiety is probably getting to ya. I know it got to me about a week after my interview. Getting the letter was probably the best thing to happen to me cuz now I'm, not worried or stressed anymore. Just looking forward to the summer!


----------



## BabyPiglet

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Well my 5 dreams were a waste, cuz I just got rejected, but I feel totally fine about it. I'm going to apply for the Spring 2010, just like I originally plan. I believe it was meant for me to go in Spring 2010 and not miss my sister's big 18th birthday party in August. But as I said in another thread, thank you to everyone whose been so nice to me! I really appreciate it!


Aww, that's too bad. I love your attitude about it though! I'm sure you're going to have a great summer, and then be ready to start the application process over again! Lots and lots of luck & pixie dust for Spring 2010, though.


----------



## SpectroMagic125

BabyPiglet said:


> Aww, that's too bad. I love your attitude about it though! I'm sure you're going to have a great summer, and then be ready to start the application process over again! Lots and lots of luck & pixie dust for Spring 2010, though.



I'm even more excited about applying for Spring 2010 because my Facebook friend who has the same birthday as me is applying for SP2010 as well, and I really hope we both get in, because we can celebrate our birthdays in Walt Disney World and be roomies, so I'm only thinking positive now! Thanks for the pixie dust!


----------



## DisKate

JonnyJ18 said:


> i havent had any dreams yet but im def anxious about finding out cause im graduating and i need to know either way...and diskate do you to buff state or just live in buff, i go to niagara and two of my buddies go to buff state and one is at r.i.t.



I live in Buffalo (well, since becoming a student I live here) and I go to Daemen.

Spectro, what positions did you apply for?  (I think I may have already asked you this, but my brain is fried at the moment...to much work and school...tgif!)

On a more positive note, I just got the email about an hour ago saying that they have received all my info, my recruiter is Rebecca, and I will have a def. answer in 4-6 weeks.....4-6weeks???? are you kidding me???? I will go crazy!!!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> I live in Buffalo (well, since becoming a student I live here) and I go to Daemen.
> 
> Spectro, what positions did you apply for?  (I think I may have already asked you this, but my brain is fried at the moment...to much work and school...tgif!)
> 
> On a more positive note, I just got the email about an hour ago saying that they have received all my info, my recruiter is Rebecca, and I will have a def. answer in 4-6 weeks.....4-6weeks???? are you kidding me???? I will go crazy!!!




Character Attendant, Housekeeping, Attractions, and then put QSFB during my interview. I tried adding custodial afterward, but my recruiter was out of town. I'm definitely adding more roles the second time around, as well as applying as soon as the applications are up.


----------



## DisKate

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Character Attendant, Housekeeping, Attractions, and then put QSFB during my interview. I tried adding custodial afterward, but my recruiter was out of town. I'm definitely adding more roles the second time around, as well as applying as soon as the applications are up.



When did you apply?  Now I'm getting nervous that we waited too long to apply


----------



## BabyPiglet

SpectroMagic125 said:


> I'm even more excited about applying for Spring 2010 because my Facebook friend who has the same birthday as me is applying for SP2010 as well, and I really hope we both get in, because we can celebrate our birthdays in Walt Disney World and be roomies, so I'm only thinking positive now! Thanks for the pixie dust!


 That is a great attitude! I also think it would be really fun knowing someone before you get to Florida. I know it would make me a lot less nervous! 


DisKate said:


> I live in Buffalo (well, since becoming a student I live here) and I go to Daemen.
> 
> Spectro, what positions did you apply for? (I think I may have already asked you this, but my brain is fried at the moment...to much work and school...tgif!)
> 
> On a more positive note, I just got the email about an hour ago saying that they have received all my info, my recruiter is Rebecca, and I will have a def. answer in 4-6 weeks.....4-6weeks???? are you kidding me???? I will go crazy!!!


Are you applying for FA? If so, I'm sure you won't have to wait 4 weeks, since check-in starts in May! 

If it's for regular Fall, then good luck & I hope the process goes by fast so you can start planning!


----------



## DisKate

BabyPiglet said:


> That is a great attitude! I also think it would be really fun knowing someone before you get to Florida. I know it would make me a lot less nervous!
> 
> Are you applying for FA? If so, I'm sure you won't have to wait 4 weeks, since check-in starts in May!
> 
> If it's for regular Fall, then good luck & I hope the process goes by fast so you can start planning!



We applied for just the Fall term...we would love to do FA, but my sister graduates in June and  Patrick's cousin is getting married then too.....darn people should know to hold off on events when we want to go to Disney


----------



## SpectroMagic125

DisKate said:


> When did you apply?  Now I'm getting nervous that we waited too long to apply



I applied on March 27th, had my interview on the 1st of April, and got the letter today the 17th. So I don't think you'll be waiting too long hopefully!


----------



## BabyPiglet

DisKate said:


> We applied for just the Fall term...we would love to do FA, but my sister graduates in June and  Patrick's cousin is getting married then too.....darn people should know to hold off on events when we want to go to Disney


Don't they know that Disney is way more important than weddings or graduations? Sounds like they need to watch Peter Pan and feel the magic. 

Disney always comes first!


----------



## Pam N

SpectroMagic125 said:


> I'm even more excited about applying for Spring 2010 because my Facebook friend who has the same birthday as me is applying for SP2010 as well, and I really hope we both get in, because we can celebrate our birthdays in Walt Disney World and be roomies, so I'm only thinking positive now! Thanks for the pixie dust!



Hi Brittany! Im so sorry that you didnt get in this time around.  But!  I see that you are ok with it now because your Facebook friend is applying SP2010--so, I wish you all the best for 2010!!!!! ok, now, I sent you a boat load of pixie dust a few days ago and that didnt work-- so, Im sending you a Universe full of pixie dust for SP2010!!!!! Best of luck to you next time around!!!!!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Pam N said:


> Hi Brittany! Im so sorry that you didnt get in this time around.  But!  I see that you are ok with it now because your Facebook friend is applying SP2010--so, I wish you all the best for 2010!!!!! ok, now, I sent you a boat load of pixie dust a few days ago and that didnt work-- so, Im sending you a Universe full of pixie dust for SP2010!!!!! Best of luck to you next time around!!!!!



Thank you very much Pam! I think I'll have a much better chance getting in the second time around. I know how the whole process goes, I learned so much from everyone here on the boards. My mom is actually really glad I didn't get accepted because she didn't want me to miss my sister's big birthday party and she didn't want me at Disney during tornado season, lol. I wish I could have met Tashi and everyone else that's going for FA/Fall, that's the only thing I'm upset about.


----------



## Pam N

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Thank you very much Pam! I think I'll have a much better chance getting in the second time around. I know how the whole process goes, I learned so much from everyone here on the boards. My mom is actually really glad I didn't get accepted because she didn't want me to miss my sister's big birthday party and she didn't want me at Disney during tornado season, lol. I wish I could have met Tashi and everyone else that's going for FA/Fall, that's the only thing I'm upset about.



Brittany, I wish you and Tashi could have met,too. You've been so nice and so much fun to talk to.  I hope you have a wonderful summer and enjoy your sisters b-day party! AND, Im sure both of us will be on these boards for a long time! I can keep you posted when I hear about Tashi's adventures! She also has a friend whose been accepted, and its always fun to have someone you know going the same time you are! So, just keep on saying your prayers every nite and before you know it, SP2010 will be here and you and your Facebook friend can re-apply! And just think, when its your turn to be there, Tashi will be home, and WISHING SHE was still there! I'll keep you posted as to how it all goes--our trip down-- what it was like the 1st day, etc., OK?!!!!!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Pam N said:


> Brittany, I wish you and Tashi could have met,too. You've been so nice and so much fun to talk to.  I hope you have a wonderful summer and enjoy your sisters b-day party! AND, Im sure both of us will be on these boards for a long time! I can keep you posted when I hear about Tashi's adventures! She also has a friend whose been accepted, and its always fun to have someone you know going the same time you are! So, just keep on saying your prayers every nite and before you know it, SP2010 will be here and you and your Facebook friend can re-apply! And just think, when its your turn to be there, Tashi will be home, and WISHING SHE was still there! I'll keep you posted as to how it all goes--our trip down-- what it was like the 1st day, etc., OK?!!!!!




I'm definitely planning on having a wonderful summer. Not so sure about having fun at my sis' party, but I'll make the best of it. And I'm not going anywhere, I'll still be on the boards, hopefully hearing EVERYTHING about the program, especially from people I've talked to like you and Tashi. She should definitely create a blog so I can read it. That would be fantastic!! I wish you and Tashi the best in her graduation and getting ready for this exciting time in such a short time!!


----------



## Joanna71985

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Well my 5 dreams were a waste, cuz I just got rejected, but I feel totally fine about it. I'm going to apply for the Spring 2010, just like I originally plan. I believe it was meant for me to go in Spring 2010 and not miss my sister's big 18th birthday party in August. But as I said in another thread, thank you to everyone whose been so nice to me! I really appreciate it!



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tashiana T

SpectroMagic125 said:


> I'm definitely planning on having a wonderful summer. Not so sure about having fun at my sis' party, but I'll make the best of it. And I'm not going anywhere, I'll still be on the boards, hopefully hearing EVERYTHING about the program, especially from people I've talked to like you and Tashi. She should definitely create a blog so I can read it. That would be fantastic!! I wish you and Tashi the best in her graduation and getting ready for this exciting time in such a short time!!



Britt! im so sorry you didnt get in! but my mom and i will say our prayers that you get in for 2010. I know you will! its sad we didnt get a chance to meet, but i will be creating a blog about my journey and will always keep in contact on these boards too! have a great summer and we will def keep in touch!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Tashiana T said:


> Britt! im so sorry you didnt get in! but my mom and i will say our prayers that you get in for 2010. I know you will! its sad we didnt get a chance to meet, but i will be creating a blog about my journey and will always keep in contact on these boards too! have a great summer and we will def keep in touch!



That's great!! I'll most definitely will be looking forward to reading your blog!! You're gonna have a blast, and that's a fact! I might be going to Disney World sometime during the summer, so that makes me excited!! And thank you for the prayers, I'll definitely need them!


----------



## hopi366

Hi there. i just recieved an offer from the college program to be a charater performer at WDW.  I was wondering what the next steps are and is there any way to know now which character i will be. they took my picture at the audition and told me that i was being considered for prince charming.  Do they say that to everyone just to get them hooked in?  What are the best characters to be/worst?  I'm almost doen with college and am looking to start a career in the entertaiment industry, so Disney seems like a great start.  What are people's thoughts on this.  Should i try and go to Dsney Land  out in California instead?

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

hopi366 said:


> Hi there. i just recieved an offer from the college program to be a charater performer at WDW.  I was wondering what the next steps are and is there any way to know now which character i will be. they took my picture at the audition and told me that i was being considered for prince charming.  Do they say that to everyone just to get them hooked in?  What are the best characters to be/worst?  I'm almost doen with college and am looking to start a career in the entertaiment industry, so Disney seems like a great start.  What are people's thoughts on this.  Should i try and go to Dsney Land  out in California instead?
> 
> Thanks!



Congrats, and welcome to the DIS! 

You should receive the letter soon (this will allow you to log on and officially accept the offer, and pick the check-in date). Also, you will find out all the characters you will be "friends" with during training.

As for face, I'm not too sure on how that works. I guess it depends on what needs they have for people to be trained (but I'm not positive). Hopefully someone who knows more will come along.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

hopi366 said:


> Hi there. i just recieved an offer from the college program to be a charater performer at WDW.  I was wondering what the next steps are and is there any way to know now which character i will be. they took my picture at the audition and told me that i was being considered for prince charming.  Do they say that to everyone just to get them hooked in?  What are the best characters to be/worst?  I'm almost doen with college and am looking to start a career in the entertaiment industry, so Disney seems like a great start.  What are people's thoughts on this.  Should i try and go to Dsney Land  out in California instead?
> 
> Thanks!



They definitely don't tell everyone that they're being considered for face. Face is a very lucky thing to be considered for! If you've already been accepted for WDW, why would you want to go to Disneyland instead? I think you should do it!!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Hi!

So I'm posting this on behalf of my friend who doesn't have an account here. We did the program together in fall of 2008.

She got termed in November. She called out personal one day and didn't realize you couldn't use your Disney ID if you used a "personal day".

She had never had a reprimand before or anything, tons of Fanatic cards... but somehow management found out about this.. and even though she honestly didn't know the policy she ended up getting termed over this.

She really wants to go back with me next school year to do the program again. What would her rehire status be? What are the odds they'll take her back? Any advice??


----------



## Goofster18

umm i have heard that this is not a good thing.  First, it really stinks she got termed!!!  But it is reality that if you call in, then you just shouldn't use your ID.  But that's just a thing with Disney, and they don't mess with CPs.  Soooo easy to replace.  On the part of getting rehired, I have heard a termination means you don't or it is very hard to get rehired.  They will ask about it on an interview if she does reapply.  This is just what I hear.  Actually, I'm very concerned about this.  People have trouble or a bad day, and Disney is my dream but I'm worried about a term or something, horror stories I've heard and knowing I'm ssooo lost sometimes!!!  GAH!!!!  I hope she has a chance though.....Sorry I don't know more!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## piratechick

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I'm posting this on behalf of my friend who doesn't have an account here. We did the program together in fall of 2008.
> 
> She got termed in November. She called out personal one day and didn't realize you couldn't use your Disney ID if you used a "personal day".
> 
> She had never had a reprimand before or anything, tons of Fanatic cards... but somehow management found out about this.. and even though she honestly didn't know the policy she ended up getting termed over this.
> 
> She really wants to go back with me next school year to do the program again. What would her rehire status be? What are the odds they'll take her back? Any advice??



I asked my manager in my last program the same thing and she said people who were termed from Disney are automatically put on the No Rehire List. She can try, but I'm sorry to sound so harsh, she will most likely be rejected. I know a few people who tried to apply again who was termed from the last program and they were all rejected.  That is why you have to be very careful in what you do at Disney and make sure anything you do is okay with them.


----------



## Goofster18

Is anyone else having second thoughts, stressing out, worried about getting termed or scared from all the horror stories of people getting termed for just doing their job, or just scared in general?!!  Or am I just going crazy for nothing??!!!
(worriedly...) Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Joanna71985

Goofster18 said:


> Is anyone else having second thoughts, stressing out, worried about getting termed or scared from all the horror stories of people getting termed for just doing their job, or just scared in general?!!  Or am I just going crazy for nothing??!!!
> (worriedly...) Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



I wouldn't worry. As long as you are on time and do your job right, you will be fine.


----------



## magickqueen

Joanna71985 said:


> I wouldn't worry. As long as you are on time and do your job right, you will be fine.



Yup yup. I totally agree with this.


----------



## Berlioz70

I do not know of anyone who got termed for doing their job. The terms I know come from someone over 21 being around drinkers under 21 or security problems. I know of someone termed from QSFB because she was eating the fries... or someone else because they constantly called in or arrived late. But if you do your job CORRECTLY you'll be fine!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Goofster18 said:


> Is anyone else having second thoughts, stressing out, worried about getting termed or scared from all the horror stories of people getting termed for just doing their job, or just scared in general?!!  Or am I just going crazy for nothing??!!!
> (worriedly...) Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18


Don't worry! Just try your hardest, make the best out of everything, and just enjoy yourself. I'm sure you'll do fine! 

I know a lot of people get termed because they go down there thinking it's one constant vacation/party. As long as you know you'll have to work very hard and tiring hours, and have a realistic view of everything, I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## OnoGrinds

hey all...Tell me about the recreation role.  I just accepted my invitation to become one.  I have heard some positive and negative things about the role.  It was my first choice because of my work, and college experience.  Any insight would be awesome!!!


----------



## jessicaromo273

hopi366 said:


> Hi there. i just recieved an offer from the college program to be a charater performer at WDW.  I was wondering what the next steps are and is there any way to know now which character i will be. they took my picture at the audition and told me that i was being considered for prince charming.  Do they say that to everyone just to get them hooked in?  What are the best characters to be/worst?  I'm almost doen with college and am looking to start a career in the entertaiment industry, so Disney seems like a great start.  What are people's thoughts on this.  Should i try and go to Dsney Land  out in California instead?
> 
> Thanks!




whoa, thats awesome!  you should stick to WDW. If you already got an offer? Why not??! This is a great opportunity for you, and I am so sure that they do not just offer anyone to be a character performer. Good luck with that  & Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Goofster18

I would take it now as it is, it's a foot in, you get put on seasonal at the end, it's entertainment industry type business, good experience, and there is a better chance of a job at either place (Florida or California).  Whatever character you get at the least you get experience and could move up or have it on your resume.  Getting hired at Disney is nearly impossible now but at least you have something where you will have worked with them.  Plus character performer is tough to get at any time for most people so that is even better, Definitely do it in my Disney fanatic opinion!!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## taigirl87

Goofster18 said:


> Is anyone else having second thoughts, stressing out, worried about getting termed or scared from all the horror stories of people getting termed for just doing their job, or just scared in general?!!  Or am I just going crazy for nothing??!!!
> (worriedly...) Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



I freak out at random times...but its really rare. alot of times they are my dreams that kinda make me scared. but i am more excited than anything!



Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I'm posting this on behalf of my friend who doesn't have an account here. We did the program together in fall of 2008.
> 
> She got termed in November. She called out personal one day and didn't realize you couldn't use your Disney ID if you used a "personal day".
> 
> She had never had a reprimand before or anything, tons of Fanatic cards... but somehow management found out about this.. and even though she honestly didn't know the policy she ended up getting termed over this.
> 
> She really wants to go back with me next school year to do the program again. What would her rehire status be? What are the odds they'll take her back? Any advice??



i could be very very wrong, and it really wouldnt be ME thats wrong, but i was talking with my friend at church yesterday, and she did the program like two years ago(she was a character performer and mainly friends with stitch) and she mentioned that every few years disney cleans their records. *shrugs* she wasnt completely sure though, so dont take my word for it.


----------



## piratechick

taigirl87 said:


> I freak out at random times...but its really rare. alot of times they are my dreams that kinda make me scared. but i am more excited than anything!
> 
> 
> 
> i could be very very wrong, and it really wouldnt be ME thats wrong, but i was talking with my friend at church yesterday, and she did the program like two years ago(she was a character performer and mainly friends with stitch) and she mentioned that every few years disney cleans their records. *shrugs* she wasnt completely sure though, so dont take my word for it.



Yes, they do clean up their records every few years. That is why I waited two years until I applied again because I had a lot of points against me from my last program (I missed a lot of days because of tooth problems and I was late a few times). Unfortunately, they don't clean up the No Rehire List. A lady at Cast Service told me that that list is there for life.


----------



## Goofster18

I know points are wiped, but "No Rehire" is always there as said above.  That must be a really LONG LIST!!!  
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Berlioz70

Point are NEVER cleared... they are there forever!! However, they can only count against for so long based on what you're applying for. 

But lets say in 5 years you apply for a higher up job and it's between you and someone else... they'll pull both records. If you accumulated a ton of points during your CP it can still be counted against you if the race is close between and the other applicant.

Points are forever!


----------



## piratechick

Berlioz70 said:


> Point are NEVER cleared... they are there forever!! However, they can only count against for so long based on what you're applying for.
> 
> But lets say in 5 years you apply for a higher up job and it's between you and someone else... they'll pull both records. If you accumulated a ton of points during your CP it can still be counted against you if the race is close between and the other applicant.
> 
> Points are forever!



No, that's not true. I asked my manager how long the points are on your record and she says they are wiped out after a certain number of years, but only if you didn't get another point in that time frame.. What do stays on your record is any suspensions you got during your work period. Thankfully, I never got any suspensions when I was there.


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm sorry, but I'm afraid your manager was incorrect. I just took the HR course and it was stated by about 5 different people (throughout the several weeks) that points are never erased (also stated by the instructor). 

Like I said, however, there is a period where they won't count against you anymore - typically 6 months to a year depending on what you're applying for. One of our speakers still had points from 1991, from her CP. She used her own record card as an example for our lecture and explained how the record card affects hiring decisions (she works in casting).

My only thinking based on your manager's comment is if there was a perner switch. A friend of mine got a new perner after she returned from being seasonal for a couple years. Somehow they screwed up and gave her a new perner, so her new card is clean.


----------



## Toffy

Question... so in about 9 days my friend and I are attending the college program at San Diego State Universtiy (just to watch it and ask questions... we're actually applying for Spring 2010), and I was wondering about the dress code... how dressed up should we be?


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> Question... so in about 9 days my friend and I are attending the college program at San Diego State Universtiy (just to watch it and ask questions... we're actually applying for Spring 2010), and I was wondering about the dress code... how dressed up should we be?



This is just me, but I would try to look presentable. Nice pants and a nice top.


----------



## lime

A couple things from back on page...53?



jessicaromo273 said:


> whoo hoo! thank you so very much!



No dice on Tiffany's email address. I asked her if she had one I could have in case I had questions, a question which she answered rather creatively. Yes, she did have an email address, but if I get in I would receive a recruiter to contact with any questions. She said just to contact them through the website. Alas, no possibility of me sending Tiffany a thank you e-mail...



MaryPoppins86 said:


> i wish you the best of luck on your interview tomorrow!



Thank you! I think it went pretty well...It seemed reeeally short (barely 15 minutes), but I'm sure they have all of this interviewing down to a science. I am glad that I check so many roles (I checked 14). I'm hoping that gives me more of a chance of making it?


----------



## Toffy

Joanna71985 said:


> This is just me, but I would try to look presentable. Nice pants and a nice top.



Do you think a tie would also be necessary?


----------



## GeckoDragon

Wow i hope they still have this program in a few years when I graduate if they dont i will be Heartbroken disney is my Dream EMployer ive loved Disney since i was born and I has a little mickey its A Boy Balloon in the Hospital Room


----------



## piratechick

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm afraid your manager was incorrect. I just took the HR course and it was stated by about 5 different people (throughout the several weeks) that points are never erased (also stated by the instructor).
> 
> Like I said, however, there is a period where they won't count against you anymore - typically 6 months to a year depending on what you're applying for. One of our speakers still had points from 1991, from her CP. She used her own record card as an example for our lecture and explained how the record card affects hiring decisions (she works in casting).
> 
> My only thinking based on your manager's comment is if there was a perner switch. A friend of mine got a new perner after she returned from being seasonal for a couple years. Somehow they screwed up and gave her a new perner, so her new card is clean.



Hmm, I should probably tell her that when I go visit her again when I go down in August. Maybe that is what she meant about the points not counting against you and she just got them mixed up. At least my points won't count against me since its been two years for me and I had a lot.


----------



## piratechick

Toffy said:


> Do you think a tie would also be necessary?



You don't have to wear a tie, just be presentable and professional.


----------



## DisKate

lime said:


> No dice on Tiffany's email address. I asked her if she had one I could have in case I had questions, a question which she answered rather creatively. Yes, she did have an email address, but *if I get in I would receive a recruiter to contact with any questions*. She said just to contact them through the website. Alas, no possibility of me sending Tiffany a thank you e-mail...



Does this mean if you get contacted through email by a recruiter then you are most likely in?  Or do they contact everybody?

TIA!

~Katie


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> Do you think a tie would also be necessary?



Nah. I think you could go without a tie.



GeckoDragon said:


> Wow i hope they still have this program in a few years when I graduate if they dont i will be Heartbroken disney is my Dream EMployer ive loved Disney since i was born and I has a little mickey its A Boy Balloon in the Hospital Room



I don't think the CP is going away anytime soon, so you should be fine. 



DisKate said:


> Does this mean if you get contacted through email by a recruiter then you are most likely in?  Or do they contact everybody?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ~Katie



I believe everyone who applies gets an email from a recruiter.


----------



## DisKate

Joanna71985 said:


> I believe everyone who applies gets an email from a recruiter.



Darn...I was hoping that I could take the email as a good sign....oh well...back to waiting....


----------



## Joanna71985

DisKate said:


> Darn...I was hoping that I could take the email as a good sign....oh well...back to waiting....



Don't worry, I'm sure you did fine.


----------



## DisKate

Joanna71985 said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure you did fine.



I really hope so!  We really want to go!  I just found out today that I can get credit for some management courses through my school, so I would get the necessary 12 credits and get to stay full-time if we get in!  Now I just have to meet with Financial Aid tomorrow to see about how I would have to set that up...


----------



## Goofster18

Don't be sloppy at the presentation!!!  I wore a dress shirt, khakis, and a tie, but a nice button down shirt and pants is good, prob a belt also.......but DON'T come in like chains and big black clothing.  Not that people can't wear that, but at Disney, probably not......So yea, my 2 cents.  And everyone gets a recruiter e-mail just to clear that up. But don't get too discouraged!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## BabyPiglet

Goofster18 said:


> Don't be sloppy at the presentation!!!  I wore a dress shirt, khakis, and a tie, but a nice button down shirt and pants is good, prob a belt also.......but DON'T come in like chains and big black clothing.  Not that people can't wear that, but at Disney, probably not......So yea, my 2 cents.  And everyone gets a recruiter e-mail just to clear that up. But don't get too discouraged!!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18


Yep, you'll definitely want to look pulled together. Even if all you can manage that day is jeans and a nice top, just try to look like you tried. Make an effort!


----------



## glendalais

Here's a question for y'all.

If two participants are doing the Roommate Matching Programme, do they have to check in at the same time in order to request a certain Apartment type? Or can they agree on a type and have the first person to arrive request it?


----------



## DisKate

Ok, I know I asked this question awhile ago, but I can't find it again 

what are the dates for FA/Fall check-in?

TIA
~Katie


----------



## jessicaromo273

Oh my gosh you guys.. read this..

SO, I was sifting thru my email.. knowing its wayyy to early to hear a response back (I interveiwed last wednesday -april15- it hasn't even been a week!) and as I am switching a coupon for KFC *that should have been in my spam email!* to the spam section of the email.. I highlight all the spam to be deleted. THEN JUST THEN I SEE IT. YES. I SEE IT! " ..: Your Invitation"  SO I THINK TO MYSELF".. no, this couldn't be true. this is SPAM. SPAM I TELL YA!"

So, I open it. AND THERE IT IS. I'VE BEEN ACCEPTED TO 2009 FALL DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But then, the tears started flowing and I dont know what to do! I have a great job and I dont want to lose it! I can't leave and then come back to absolutely no job. SO IM GOING TO GO TALK TO MY BOSS.. RIGHT NOW (literally)...

wish me luck. If they don't allow me to take leave.. I won't be able to go.

Man, this is hard.


----------



## Lukas87

wow... thats crazy!

best of luck to you!

let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BabyPiglet

jessicaromo273 said:


> Oh my gosh you guys.. read this..
> 
> SO, I was sifting thru my email.. knowing its wayyy to early to hear a response back (I interveiwed last wednesday -april15- it hasn't even been a week!) and as I am switching a coupon for KFC *that should have been in my spam email!* to the spam section of the email.. I highlight all the spam to be deleted. THEN JUST THEN I SEE IT. YES. I SEE IT! " ..: Your Invitation"  SO I THINK TO MYSELF".. no, this couldn't be true. this is SPAM. SPAM I TELL YA!"
> 
> So, I open it. AND THERE IT IS. I'VE BEEN ACCEPTED TO 2009 FALL DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But then, the tears started flowing and I dont know what to do! I have a great job and I dont want to lose it! I can't leave and then come back to absolutely no job. SO IM GOING TO GO TALK TO MY BOSS.. RIGHT NOW (literally)...
> 
> wish me luck. If they don't allow me to take leave.. I won't be able to go.
> 
> Man, this is hard.


Congratulations, and best of luck with your boss!


----------



## DisKate

jessicaromo273,

Congratulations! 

I hope that it works out for you!  If you don't mind my asking, what roles did you apply for?


----------



## jessicaromo273

DisKate said:


> jessicaromo273,
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I hope that it works out for you!  If you don't mind my asking, what roles did you apply for?



lol, thank you 
basically i checked off every role except for custodial.

i got into housekeeping. i was wondering if anyone knew much about this role...

thankss


----------



## Joanna71985

glendalais said:


> Here's a question for y'all.
> 
> If two participants are doing the Roommate Matching Programme, do they have to check in at the same time in order to request a certain Apartment type? Or can they agree on a type and have the first person to arrive request it?



If you do the roomie notification, you don't have to arrive at the same time. However, make sure you are in agreement over apartment complex/size (since the first person checking in decides where to stay).



DisKate said:


> Ok, I know I asked this question awhile ago, but I can't find it again
> 
> what are the dates for FA/Fall check-in?
> 
> TIA
> ~Katie



FA: May 20, May 27 (though I think it may be full), and June 15.
Fall: Aug 10, 12, 19, and 24.



jessicaromo273 said:


> lol, thank you
> basically i checked off every role except for custodial.
> 
> i got into housekeeping. i was wondering if anyone knew much about this role...
> 
> thankss



Congrats, and good luck with your boss!


----------



## msminnie2010

jessicaromo273 said:


> lol, thank you
> basically i checked off every role except for custodial.
> 
> i got into housekeeping. i was wondering if anyone knew much about this role...
> 
> thankss



My and my roomie are in housekeeping too. The only things I know about it is that there is basically a set schedule 8:30-4 or around there. Either you're an acutal mouskeeper or a runner (like delivering extra towels and what not...). I cant wait to get there to find out more info.


----------



## Weathaman

I have a situation that I'm not sure how to handle, so maybe someone can help me.

Ok, so I was originally accepted to the Fall season.  I really wanted Fall Advantage, so I called my recruiter and told her.  A few days later she called back and told me she had pulled some strings and I was approved to be in the FA season.  I still have the voice mail where she said that she had changed it on her end and all I had to do was log on and accept.

I took her word for it, and I have spent the last two weeks getting everything straightened out with my school and what not.  Doing ALL of this knowing I have been accepted into the Fall Advantage Season.

So today was finally the day I was able Accept my invitation to the program.  I get all the way through to the Participation Acknowledgement Form where it still says that I'm in the Fall season.    :

I know the obvious thing to do is call my recruiter back, but she wasn't in the office today.  But even when I do call her tomorrow, what am I to say?  I don't want to come off as rude and say something like, "You said you did this, but you didn't."  Also, what if she doesn't remember that she did this?  Do you think I'm out of luck?  

This sucks.   
Hopefully this will be sorted out, because I've told EVERYONE that I'm leaving June 15th.


----------



## disneybabe14x

Hello! 

I have interviewed (April 13th!) and am waiting to hear back with regards to the Fall 2009 program, but the biggest question I have is for anyone who has done the CP in the Fall:

I have put down a deposit for a room in a residence hall at my school (University at Buffalo) but I emailed the head of the residence halls at my school and they basically told me that even if I lived in the residence halls last semester, if I didn't live in my room with my roommate for the fall, I couldn't just move in with her for the spring. I totally understand this, but it just makes me sad. 

So, my ultimate question is this:

For those who did the CP in the Fall and lived in the residence halls, what did you do for the Spring?


----------



## DisneyLover0526

_*I have a question.  Does anyone know the rent prices for the apartments.  My potential roomie and I are wondering what the breakdown prices are for Patterson Court. Can somebody please help?!*_


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> _*I have a question.  Does anyone know the rent prices for the apartments.  My potential roomie and I are wondering what the breakdown prices are for Patterson Court. Can somebody please help?!*_



In Fall 2008 it was $81 for the 3BR, and $91 for the 2BR (and 1BR?). It went up in Jan though.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Joanna71985 said:


> In Fall 2008 it was $81 for the 3BR, and $91 for the 2BR (and 1BR?). It went up in Jan though.



*The 4BR is the cheapest...?*


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *The 4BR is the cheapest...?*



Yes. The larger the apartment, the cheaper the rent. However, I don't believe Patterson has 4BR apartments.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. The larger the apartment, the cheaper the rent. However, I don't believe Patterson has 4BR apartments.



*Ok. Thank you so much! One more question. Do you know the breakdown for Chatham Square?*


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm not positive... but I believe the cost is the same for a 4 bd and a 3 bd. I was going to get a 4 bd but when I discovered the 3 costs the same I went for 3 (more room in the fridge)!

As of fall 2008 Chatham was a $1 cheaper - $80/$90. Hopefully someone currently on the program will chime in because I'm pretty sure the prices jumped in Jan.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm not positive... but I believe the cost is the same for a 4 bd and a 3 bd. I was going to get a 4 bd but when I discovered the 3 costs the same I went for 3 (more room in the fridge)!
> 
> As of fall 2008 Chatham was a $1 cheaper - $80/$90. Hopefully someone currently on the program will chime in because I'm pretty sure the prices jumped in Jan.



*Thank you! That's what I have been hearing. But, the sources I have been seeing are outdated. *


----------



## DisKate

disneybabe14x said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have interviewed (April 13th!) and am waiting to hear back with regards to the Fall 2009 program, but the biggest question I have is for anyone who has done the CP in the Fall:
> 
> I have put down a deposit for a room in a residence hall at my school (University at Buffalo) but I emailed the head of the residence halls at my school and they basically told me that even if I lived in the residence halls last semester, if I didn't live in my room with my roommate for the fall, I couldn't just move in with her for the spring. I totally understand this, but it just makes me sad.
> 
> So, my ultimate question is this:
> 
> For those who did the CP in the Fall and lived in the residence halls, what did you do for the Spring?




DisneyBabe, 

Did you attend the presentation at UB?  That's where Patrick and I went for it!  And I interviewed on the same day as you!  Best of luck!


----------



## kmg148

disneybabe14x said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have interviewed (April 13th!) and am waiting to hear back with regards to the Fall 2009 program, but the biggest question I have is for anyone who has done the CP in the Fall:
> 
> I have put down a deposit for a room in a residence hall at my school (University at Buffalo) but I emailed the head of the residence halls at my school and they basically told me that even if I lived in the residence halls last semester, if I didn't live in my room with my roommate for the fall, I couldn't just move in with her for the spring. I totally understand this, but it just makes me sad.
> 
> So, my ultimate question is this:
> 
> For those who did the CP in the Fall and lived in the residence halls, what did you do for the Spring?



My only recommendation is to keep on top with your school what you owe. I decided a few weeks ago that it was probably early enough to start asking around to see if anyone wanted to be roommates, since all my old ones moved off campus. I find out that apparently the selection started the next day, and I still owed $500. My school ASSUMED I wasn't coming back on campus since most people who leave for a semester don't come back. They hadn't sent any forms to my house nor any e-mails about housing deposits. 

Just make sure before you leave that you know any deadlines for any payments. It's different because I'm going back to a new school year, and you are in the same school year, but I'm sure it's been done before. Good luck!


----------



## glendalais

DisneyLover0526 said:


> _*I have a question.  Does anyone know the rent prices for the apartments.  My potential roomie and I are wondering what the breakdown prices are for Patterson Court. Can somebody please help?!*_



According to the Money Organizer spreadsheet provided by College and International Program Operations, the weekly housing payment is as follows:

*Vista Way*

One- and Two-Bedrooms: $87.00
Three- and Four-Bedrooms: $77.00

*Chatham Square*

One- and Two-Bedrooms: $92.00
Three- and Four-Bedrooms: $82.00

*Patterson Court*

One- and Two-Bedrooms: $93.00
Three- and Four-Bedrooms: $83.00

*The Commons*

One- and Two-Bedrooms: $99.00
Three- and Four-Bedrooms: $87.00

*Disney Professional Internship Housing*

One- and Two-Bedrooms: $133.00
Three- and Four-Bedrooms: $125.00

I believe these prices should be accurate as of January, 2009, based off indications in the file itself (i.e. the "last revised" date). However, they may not be. Do check with College and International Programs upon checking in to ensure that you know the accurate price.


----------



## lime

I had a dream last night that I got a rejection email...I'm afraid to check my inbox! 

ETA: Checked my email, and I'm rejection email-free. I don't like all this waiting!!


----------



## jessicaromo273

lime said:


> I had a dream last night that I got a rejection email...I'm afraid to check my inbox!
> 
> ETA: Checked my email, and I'm rejection email-free. I don't like all this waiting!!




lmao , dont worry. i got my response in 6 days! & i went crrrazzzy during those 6 days. dont worry you'll get ur lovely purple EMAIL  soon! best of luck to you


----------



## jessicaromo273

Weathaman said:


> I have a situation that I'm not sure how to handle, so maybe someone can help me.
> 
> Ok, so I was originally accepted to the Fall season.  I really wanted Fall Advantage, so I called my recruiter and told her.  A few days later she called back and told me she had pulled some strings and I was approved to be in the FA season.  I still have the voice mail where she said that she had changed it on her end and all I had to do was log on and accept.
> 
> I took her word for it, and I have spent the last two weeks getting everything straightened out with my school and what not.  Doing ALL of this knowing I have been accepted into the Fall Advantage Season.
> 
> So today was finally the day I was able Accept my invitation to the program.  I get all the way through to the Participation Acknowledgement Form where it still says that I'm in the Fall season.    :
> 
> I know the obvious thing to do is call my recruiter back, but she wasn't in the office today.  But even when I do call her tomorrow, what am I to say?  I don't want to come off as rude and say something like, "You said you did this, but you didn't."  Also, what if she doesn't remember that she did this?  Do you think I'm out of luck?
> 
> This sucks.
> Hopefully this will be sorted out, because I've told EVERYONE that I'm leaving June 15th.



oh my goodness this sounds horrible. but im sure it was probably some sort of computer error. & when you call her just explain that you tried accepting ur invite and that you weren't able to because of the whole situation. leave voicemails. emails. ANYTHING! until you contact her directly. best of luck! 

 -jessica


----------



## Goofster18

AHHH DO SOMETHING NOW TO MAKE SURE IT DOESN'T CLOSE!!!  I don't know if anything happens, I don't know if electronically it sees you didn't accept and just drops and picks up someone else, or what.  Call her, leave a voicemail, an e-mail, and call the program number, just to make sure they know you want it but are having issues.  Someone has got to be able to help you!!!
Best of luck!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## lrcavazos14283

Weathaman said:


> I have a situation that I'm not sure how to handle, so maybe someone can help me.
> 
> Ok, so I was originally accepted to the Fall season.  I really wanted Fall Advantage, so I called my recruiter and told her.  A few days later she called back and told me she had pulled some strings and I was approved to be in the FA season.  I still have the voice mail where she said that she had changed it on her end and all I had to do was log on and accept.
> 
> I took her word for it, and I have spent the last two weeks getting everything straightened out with my school and what not.  Doing ALL of this knowing I have been accepted into the Fall Advantage Season.
> 
> So today was finally the day I was able Accept my invitation to the program.  I get all the way through to the Participation Acknowledgement Form where it still says that I'm in the Fall season.    :
> 
> I know the obvious thing to do is call my recruiter back, but she wasn't in the office today.  But even when I do call her tomorrow, what am I to say?  I don't want to come off as rude and say something like, "You said you did this, but you didn't."  Also, what if she doesn't remember that she did this?  Do you think I'm out of luck?
> 
> This sucks.
> Hopefully this will be sorted out, because I've told EVERYONE that I'm leaving June 15th.



That is so horrible. I am really sorry you are going through this, but keeptrying to get a hold of her because the time is ticking. Try everything possible. Even check with another recruiter and tell them the situation maybe they can be more help. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desa2006

My interview lasted only 10 minutes. Is that bad? She told me that it would take 2 weeks for a response.


----------



## lrcavazos14283

Desa2006 said:


> My interview lasted only 10 minutes. Is that bad? She told me that it would take 2 weeks for a response.



No that is not bad. When did the phone interview she said that it would last only 10-15 min. When we were a litle over she said that she had two go and let me know the same thing that they told you. It only took 1 week and 2days to get my acceptance lettter. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aiden

So I just noticed that there is a new role for the WDWCP: Concierge!

Idk how long ago it appeared, but it's there now! LoL.

Concierge
Responsibilities may include:

    * Completing check in/check out process for concierge club-level guests by inputting and retrieving information from resort computer system;
    * Proactively greeting guests, exhibiting the expected high level of Disney show quality, often times interacting with VIP's, celebrities, and executives;
    * Creating individualized ticket packages;
    * Being comfortable in a strong sales environment;
    * Making reservations and handling any special requests from guests;
    * Handling cash and other forms of payment, including foreign currencies exchange;
    * Maintaining cleanliness of common guest living/dining areas within concierge club-level;
    * Assisting with luggage and other deliveries to guest rooms;
    * Working concierge buffet line which can include maintaining overall cleanliness of buffet area and replenishing food, washing dishes, serving alcohol, maintaining inventory of liquor, and partnering with culinary team to ensure food quantity;
    * Partnering with property VIP tour guides.

Does anyone know anything else that they can add to this?


----------



## Desa2006

thanks. i was nervous because i hear most people say thiers took about 20 minutes.


----------



## DisKate

Aiden said:


> So I just noticed that there is a new role for the WDWCP: Concierge!
> 
> Idk how long ago it appeared, but it's there now! LoL.
> 
> Concierge
> Responsibilities may include:
> 
> * Completing check in/check out process for concierge club-level guests by inputting and retrieving information from resort computer system;
> * Proactively greeting guests, exhibiting the expected high level of Disney show quality, often times interacting with VIP's, celebrities, and executives;
> * Creating individualized ticket packages;
> * Being comfortable in a strong sales environment;
> * Making reservations and handling any special requests from guests;
> * Handling cash and other forms of payment, including foreign currencies exchange;
> * Maintaining cleanliness of common guest living/dining areas within concierge club-level;
> * Assisting with luggage and other deliveries to guest rooms;
> * Working concierge buffet line which can include maintaining overall cleanliness of buffet area and replenishing food, washing dishes, serving alcohol, maintaining inventory of liquor, and partnering with culinary team to ensure food quantity;
> * Partnering with property VIP tour guides.
> 
> Does anyone know anything else that they can add to this?



I don't know much about this either, but I applied for it when I did my application a little over a week ago.  Anyone have any info on this role?  Anyone been accepted for it?


----------



## lime

Desa:

Mine was only 15 minutes, the last few of which we spent chatting about St. Louis and The Hill neighborhood. So the actual CP content of my interview? Probably about 10 minutes too.

Good luck!!!! ºoº


----------



## piratechick

Aiden said:


> So I just noticed that there is a new role for the WDWCP: Concierge!
> 
> Idk how long ago it appeared, but it's there now! LoL.
> 
> Concierge
> Responsibilities may include:
> 
> * Completing check in/check out process for concierge club-level guests by inputting and retrieving information from resort computer system;
> * Proactively greeting guests, exhibiting the expected high level of Disney show quality, often times interacting with VIP's, celebrities, and executives;
> * Creating individualized ticket packages;
> * Being comfortable in a strong sales environment;
> * Making reservations and handling any special requests from guests;
> * Handling cash and other forms of payment, including foreign currencies exchange;
> * Maintaining cleanliness of common guest living/dining areas within concierge club-level;
> * Assisting with luggage and other deliveries to guest rooms;
> * Working concierge buffet line which can include maintaining overall cleanliness of buffet area and replenishing food, washing dishes, serving alcohol, maintaining inventory of liquor, and partnering with culinary team to ensure food quantity;
> * Partnering with property VIP tour guides.
> 
> Does anyone know anything else that they can add to this?



That's new! I didn't see that on my role checklist, if I did, I would have immediately check it off. I would have love to get that role and be able to work with the celebrities and VIPs. Maybe they added that at last minute because all the roles are filled up but they still have tons of people applying. That is neat how they are making more roles available because I know Concierge was only available to PTs and FTs.


----------



## jessicaromo273

Desa2006 said:


> thanks. i was nervous because i hear most people say thiers took about 20 minutes.



NO! Don't worry about it. Mine took only 10 minutes and she didn't even sound overjoyed until I started asking questions.. lol. Then she got friendly. (thank goodness) I thought it was a total failure.  guess not!

dont worry bout it. i got accepted 6 days after my interveiw! good luck!
and dont let the waiting period overcome you.


----------



## Weathaman

jessicaromo273 said:


> oh my goodness this sounds horrible. but im sure it was probably some sort of computer error. & when you call her just explain that you tried accepting ur invite and that you weren't able to because of the whole situation. leave voicemails. emails. ANYTHING! until you contact her directly. best of luck!
> 
> -jessica





			
				Goofster18 said:
			
		

> AHHH DO SOMETHING NOW TO MAKE SURE IT DOESN'T CLOSE!!! I don't know if anything happens, I don't know if electronically it sees you didn't accept and just drops and picks up someone else, or what. Call her, leave a voicemail, an e-mail, and call the program number, just to make sure they know you want it but are having issues. Someone has got to be able to help you!!!
> Best of luck!!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18





			
				lrcavazos14283 said:
			
		

> That is so horrible. I am really sorry you are going through this, but keeptrying to get a hold of her because the time is ticking. Try everything possible. Even check with another recruiter and tell them the situation maybe they can be more help. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!



Y'all are the best, thanks for the support! 

So I emailed my recruiter last night and I called her this morning.  There was no email reply and and I kept getting voicemail when I called.  I was freaking out to say the least.

Anyways, I finally got a call back about an hour ago.  Expecting the worst, I explained my situation to her.  At first she didn't remember me , but then she asked what my Role was and it somehow sparked her memory and she remembered doing this for me.  I never really got a clear answer as to what happened, but all that matters is that she changed my season to FA while she was on the phone with me!   It's officially official, I have accepted my invitation to Fall Advantage!


----------



## everafter1

Aiden said:


> So I just noticed that there is a new role for the WDWCP: Concierge!
> 
> Idk how long ago it appeared, but it's there now! LoL.
> 
> Concierge
> Responsibilities may include:
> 
> * Completing check in/check out process for concierge club-level guests by inputting and retrieving information from resort computer system;
> * Proactively greeting guests, exhibiting the expected high level of Disney show quality, often times interacting with VIP's, celebrities, and executives;
> * Creating individualized ticket packages;
> * Being comfortable in a strong sales environment;
> * Making reservations and handling any special requests from guests;
> * Handling cash and other forms of payment, including foreign currencies exchange;
> * Maintaining cleanliness of common guest living/dining areas within concierge club-level;
> * Assisting with luggage and other deliveries to guest rooms;
> * Working concierge buffet line which can include maintaining overall cleanliness of buffet area and replenishing food, washing dishes, serving alcohol, maintaining inventory of liquor, and partnering with culinary team to ensure food quantity;
> * Partnering with property VIP tour guides.
> 
> Does anyone know anything else that they can add to this?





From what I know, this is a pretty new role. I think they had very few openings to begin with, so it seems like they were offering it to people accepted for hospitality first, but I don't know...


----------



## Goofster18

Weathaman CONGRATS!!!!!  I'm glad it all got sorted out, i can imagine how stressful that is, what with already having waited, being so sure, then panic.  I'm glad it was figured out, those Disney CMs are so helpful!!!  Concierge sounds cool, but I think i would be totally stressed out all the time, so many things happening and important jobs, money, greeting, working, GAH!!!!  But it's cool that they are opening jobs for people and that the program is so popular they are actually doing things to get people there any way.  YAY Disney!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## alindaloo

Goofster18 said:


> Weathaman CONGRATS!!!!!  I'm glad it all got sorted out, i can imagine how stressful that is, what with already having waited, being so sure, then panic.  I'm glad it was figured out, those Disney CMs are so helpful!!!  Concierge sounds cool, but I think i would be totally stressed out all the time, so many things happening and important jobs, money, greeting, working, GAH!!!!  But it's cool that they are opening jobs for people and that the program is so popular they are actually doing things to get people there any way.  YAY Disney!!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



So, Goofster...do you consume alot of caffiene and sugar throughout the day.  Or, is this energy all from your Disney high?


----------



## Joanna71985

Weathaman said:


> Y'all are the best, thanks for the support!
> 
> So I emailed my recruiter last night and I called her this morning.  There was no email reply and and I kept getting voicemail when I called.  I was freaking out to say the least.
> 
> Anyways, I finally got a call back about an hour ago.  Expecting the worst, I explained my situation to her.  At first she didn't remember me , but then she asked what my Role was and it somehow sparked her memory and she remembered doing this for me.  I never really got a clear answer as to what happened, but all that matters is that she changed my season to FA while she was on the phone with me!   It's officially official, I have accepted my invitation to Fall Advantage!



Congrats! Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Goofster18

Mostly Disney high, alindaloo, but sugar plays into my day quite a lot.  Don't drink coffee so not usually caffeine though!!!  Just figure I should practice for work!!! hahahahahaha, I have to smile and be peppy all the time.  Plus I'm just so excited, and waiting to get out of here and get to sunny Florida, get in free to the parks, work with the characters, be at Disney, and meet people in person, I feel like I know a lot of you already!!!  But yea, I'm kinda excited, I didn't think anyone could tell.......
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## BabyPiglet

Goofster18 said:


> Mostly Disney high, alindaloo, but sugar plays into my day quite a lot.  Don't drink coffee so not usually caffeine though!!!  Just figure I should practice for work!!! hahahahahaha, I have to smile and be peppy all the time.  Plus I'm just so excited, and waiting to get out of here and get to sunny Florida, get in free to the parks, work with the characters, be at Disney, and meet people in person, I feel like I know a lot of you already!!!  But yea, I'm kinda excited, I didn't think anyone could tell.......
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18


Goofster, you are going to make a GREAT Disney employee. You're almost as peppy as Tara (chick from the e-presentation) ! 

You're character attendant right, so you'll get to have lots of fun with the characters and little kids all day. How fun!


----------



## wdwislife

Quick question for anyone that's done the CP:
Did you do it during a year of college, or after you graduated?
If you did the program while in college, what year did you go, and for F/FA or S/SA?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Joanna71985

wdwislife said:


> Quick question for anyone that's done the CP:
> Did you do it during a year of college, or after you graduated?
> If you did the program while in college, what year did you go, and for F/FA or S/SA?
> thanks in advance!



I've done both. My first CP was after 1 semester, and my second CP was after 3 semesters (my third and fourth CPs were over the summer). Now I am doing a CP after I graduate.

My CPs were Spring 2005, Fall Advantage 2006, Summer 2007, Summer 2008, and going to do Fall 2009.


----------



## piratechick

wdwislife said:


> Quick question for anyone that's done the CP:
> Did you do it during a year of college, or after you graduated?
> If you did the program while in college, what year did you go, and for F/FA or S/SA?
> thanks in advance!



I did my first program which was Fall '07 after I completed one semester in college (I started college in Spring '07) and now I am doing my second one this fall when I am only in my third year of college (technically, I am still a freshman since I go to college only part-time).


----------



## DisKate

Ok, I have a question and its almost totally a matter of opinion so please share what you think....

I emailed my recruiter last Friday after she sent me the general email about how she was my recruiter asking her if she could remind me which roles that I had down as my top 3 because I thought that I might want to change them......when she responded Tuesday night saying that she only had me down for 3 roles, I added 5 more--   1. Merchandise 2. Hospitality  3. Concierge   4. Attractions 5. Vacation Planner 6. Costuming 7. Main Entrance Operations and 8. PhotoPass Photographer.  Now I'm wondering if I should email her once again and add Custodial and maybe Transportation, or if I should just leave it alone so that I am not bothering her   I did get an out of office reply after I emailed her Tuesday saying that she would be busy moving in International students yesterday and I hate to be that one student who keeps bugging her......


----------



## lime

wdwislife said:


> Quick question for anyone that's done the CP:
> Did you do it during a year of college, or after you graduated?
> If you did the program while in college, what year did you go, and for F/FA or S/SA?
> thanks in advance!



I *haven't* yet done CP, but I'm applying to go after my graduation in May. It seems to me that there are a lot of people who do either - lots of people in their first couple years of school, and then lots of old people  like me!  (Though I don't actually consider myself old, at 21, but living with freshmen makes me feel it sometimes!)

I had another dream last night about CP! This time I got in and was put into Merchandise, which I know absolutely nothing about.

Still no news this morning as to my acceptance, but I saw two Mickey shaped confetti on the ground at breakfast this morning! I consider it a sign!


----------



## JonnyJ18

im graduating in may and i waited to do it cause i was on scholarship for hockey....i could of taken off a semester and and did it and then pay the semester i got back and got my scholarship back, and the other reason is i heard alot of people stay down therre so i wanna get my school out of the way without debt....risky move but worked out


----------



## Goofster18

DisKate,
I had put all my roles on already, but I wanted to let my recruiter know where I hoped to work, what my top choices were, and thank her for being my recruiter.  So I sent her 2 e-mails.  She got back to me in a week.  At that point I was worried and just stressed and sick of waiting.  The best advice my mom gave me was to let it be.  That is all you can do at this point.  Just let it go.  you have down 8 roles, which is a very large amount.  E-mailing her again may hold up receiving notification, may be seen as slightly annoying and also if she doesn't receive it right away, your notice may be ready to go or it gets delayed.  At this point, personally, I'm assuming you want to hear soon and this might just hold it up or get it lost, if they work on it and let other people in during that time.....I'm not trying to scare you or have you freak, just suggesting.  Others can reply, but my personal feeling is, waiting is hard, but just let it go and wait. Best of luck!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## BabyPiglet

Also, a little tip. Do not email her at night. People make the worst decisions late at night, lol. I know I've texted and emailed some people at 2 am, and I realized how ridiculous and stupid it sounded the next morning. 

So, make the decision while your head is clear. Might I suggest that you just let it play out, though? You've already picked quite a few roles, and like Goofster said, adding more might delay the acceptance process.


----------



## ashleigh72990@yahoo.

Just a quick question-
I auditioned for a character role in February for Fall Advantage and I STILL haven't heard back yet... I called them a few days ago and she said my file was still pending. Is this a bad thing?


----------



## DisKate

Thanks Goofster18 and BabyPiglet....You have echoed what I have been subconsciously thinking all along.  I am going to leave it alone for now.  Hopefully both Patrick and I get positive news really really soon


----------



## MaryPoppins86

lime said:


> I *haven't* yet done CP, but I'm applying to go after my graduation in May. It seems to me that there are a lot of people who do either - lots of people in their first couple years of school, and then lots of old people  like me!  (Though I don't actually consider myself old, at 21, but living with freshmen makes me feel it sometimes!)
> 
> I had another dream last night about CP! This time I got in and was put into Merchandise, which I know absolutely nothing about.
> 
> Still no news this morning as to my acceptance, but I saw two Mickey shaped confetti on the ground at breakfast this morning! I consider it a sign!



that is so weird. i had a similar dream two nights ago. i was at MK on my way to traditions for merchandise. but when i got there i got lost. and all the cast members kept giving me complicated directions. by the time i figured out how to get there, i was very late. then i woke remembering it was just a dream and that i haven't even applied yet. if my dreams are like this now i wonder what they will be like when i actually apply. good luck with the wait. it's though but hang in there.



DisKate said:


> Thanks Goofster18 and BabyPiglet....You have echoed what I have been subconsciously thinking all along.  I am going to leave it alone for now.  Hopefully both Patrick and I get positive news really really soon



best of luck to you and Patrick and hopefully you do get some positive news.


----------



## jschrank

I am graduating in the top 5% of my class at Indiana University this semester and have been offered an attractions role in the disney college program starting in august. I'm thinking about accepting the offer because my work experience (i never did an internship) is the only place on my resume holding me back from the elite nyc or LA jobs that i'm looking for. I'm graduating with 3 majors in business and a 3.9 gpa from a top business program and i feel like a disney internship will really make my resume stand out. My plan is to immediatly put this on my resume when i get to orlando and search for a job (online sources, my schools career site, etc..) while i'm there for 6 months. What do you guys think about that plan?  I really appreciate everyones input because this is a really tuff decision for me taking an internship instead of continuing my full time job search.


----------



## Berlioz70

ashleigh72990 - I'm assuming you're sitting in the pool? You can be in the pool for a long time... but just know the longer you are in the pool the fewer number of other roles there will be. If you ONLY want to be a character performer then wait it out and then apply again in the future. If you just want to get to Disney, then I'd pull myself out of the pool and get on the list for another role. Good luck!

Jschrank - have you been applying for other FT work? I'd continue to do so because you never know who will bite. However, I'm sure you're aware the job market is crap for most industries right now so I would still accept the CP as a backup. If you get offered another FT job before your program starts then you can cancel the program (you'll just be out the programs fee). I don't think you need to pick one over the other... just go forward with both options.


----------



## kmg148

I put Disney on my resume the second I got down here..and would recommend it!


----------



## disney&me

Hey guys,

I've been reading this a lot of the day, but still have some questions.

I'm thinking of applying for a 12 month CP for 2010, but I'm from Australia. We have posters and stuff everywhere at my uni about it, and an info session on Thursday so I'm quite excited, but wondering if you guys feel it's worth it?

Would you travel halfway across the world for a year to have this experience?

To be honest I am most likely only going to go if I get accepted into a Hospitality role, because that is the role that would look the best on my CV, and as I have to take a year off uni (I can't do classes or receive credits due to being from another country) I would prefer to do something that will still help me towards furthering my career. 

I have read that it is really hard to get accepted into these roles however. Is this true? What are some tips in getting the role you want?

Finally,  I am struggling writing my 'cover letter' to go with my CV. What kind of things should I include in my letter?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Traveliz

disney&me said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been reading this a lot of the day, but still have some questions.
> 
> I'm thinking of applying for a 12 month CP for 2010, but I'm from Australia. We have posters and stuff everywhere at my uni about it, and an info session on Thursday so I'm quite excited, but wondering if you guys feel it's worth it?
> 
> Would you travel halfway across the world for a year to have this experience?
> 
> To be honest I am most likely only going to go if I get accepted into a Hospitality role, because that is the role that would look the best on my CV, and as I have to take a year off uni (I can't do classes or receive credits due to being from another country) I would prefer to do something that will still help me towards furthering my career.
> 
> I have read that it is really hard to get accepted into these roles however. Is this true? What are some tips in getting the role you want?
> 
> Finally,  I am struggling writing my 'cover letter' to go with my CV. What kind of things should I include in my letter?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



I think its easier for ICPs to get the hospitality role - just in my checking in and out of hotels at Disney (I go often) ... I have met many many ICPs in the Hospitality role.

It might be because you are committing to a year and there is alot of training for the role...but that is speculation on my part.

Liz


----------



## lime

disney&me said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been reading this a lot of the day, but still have some questions.
> 
> I'm thinking of applying for a 12 month CP for 2010, but I'm from Australia. We have posters and stuff everywhere at my uni about it, and an info session on Thursday so I'm quite excited, but wondering if you guys feel it's worth it?
> 
> Would you travel halfway across the world for a year to have this experience?
> 
> To be honest I am most likely only going to go if I get accepted into a Hospitality role, because that is the role that would look the best on my CV, and as I have to take a year off uni (I can't do classes or receive credits due to being from another country) I would prefer to do something that will still help me towards furthering my career.
> 
> I have read that it is really hard to get accepted into these roles however. Is this true? What are some tips in getting the role you want?
> 
> Finally,  I am struggling writing my 'cover letter' to go with my CV. What kind of things should I include in my letter?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



As to you cover letter, I think the basic cover letter format still applies...Introduce yourself, how you found out about the position, how you would be good for the job you are applying for (how your previous experience and skills translate to the job responsibilities), thank you for your consideration, and a call to action at the end.

And I definitely think I'd go halfway around the world for such an experience. CP (and ICP for you) might be hard at times, but you'll gain so much!


----------



## graygables

disney&me said:


> I'm thinking of applying for a 12 month CP for 2010, but I'm from Australia. We have posters and stuff everywhere at my uni about it, and an info session on Thursday so I'm quite excited, but wondering if you guys feel it's worth it?
> 
> Would you travel halfway across the world for a year to have this experience?



I just spent a bit of time visiting with 2 ICPs from Australia on Friday who are in my leadership class.  They are both charming and vivacious young ladies who have adjusted beautifully and are thoroughly enjoying the experience.  One of them said her heart still beats faster when she sees Mickey at her place of work.  One is in Full Service Food and the other in attractions and they are thriving.  They talked about the $4000 in travel expenses and the 22 hour flight and how worth it all of that was.

On the other hand, they both also knew Aussies who had already bailed out and gone home.  We decided that it takes a certain type of personality to be that far away from home for that long to be able to do the program and the other people weren't well-prepared for what to expect.


----------



## disney&me

graygables said:


> I just spent a bit of time visiting with 2 ICPs from Australia on Friday who are in my leadership class.  They are both charming and vivacious young ladies who have adjusted beautifully and are thoroughly enjoying the experience.  One of them said her heart still beats faster when she sees Mickey at her place of work.  One is in Full Service Food and the other in attractions and they are thriving.  They talked about the $4000 in travel expenses and the 22 hour flight and how worth it all of that was.
> 
> On the other hand, they both also knew Aussies who had already bailed out and gone home.  We decided that it takes a certain type of personality to be that far away from home for that long to be able to do the program and the other people weren't well-prepared for what to expect.



Thanks so much for that reply! It was so re-assuring. I'm definitely not the homesick kind of girl and definitely am not afraid of hard work! I prefer to work hard every day than be bored anyway.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to apply! Just have to update my CV and write a great cover letter.


----------



## jschrank

disney&me said:


> Thanks so much for that reply! It was so re-assuring. I'm definitely not the homesick kind of girl and definitely am not afraid of hard work! I prefer to work hard every day than be bored anyway.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to apply! Just have to update my CV and write a great cover letter.





Why is it that you are only going for hospitality.  Unless you are a specific hotel/hospitality major in college-and wish to get into the hotel industry, I would suggest being open to more roles.  Honestly, a disney internship on your resume looks amazing no matter what role you're in.  I am graduating this semester with 3 business majors, and I'm dong the cp in august in attractions.  My advisor has told me that any role where you are interacting with customers on a frequent basis is really what employers are looking for.  In fact, most don't even understand what the roles entail, they simply love seeing the disney name on your resume.


----------



## disneybabe14x

DisKate said:


> DisneyBabe,
> 
> Did you attend the presentation at UB?  That's where Patrick and I went for it!  And I interviewed on the same day as you!  Best of luck!



Yeah, I did!  She made me decide to do the program next semester.  When did the interviewer tell you you'd hear back? Mine told me that I'd hear around May 1st. I want to know so badly already! 

And also, are you rooming on campus spring semester next year and if so, what are you doing about rooming?


----------



## DisKate

disneybabe14x said:


> Yeah, I did!  She made me decide to do the program next semester.  When did the interviewer tell you you'd hear back? Mine told me that I'd hear around May 1st. I want to know so badly already!
> 
> And also, are you rooming on campus spring semester next year and if so, what are you doing about rooming?



Our interviewers didn't tell us when we might hear back, she just said the standard 2-3 weeks, then we got the email that Friday saying that we would hear back in 4-6 weeks, so we have no idea when we might hear   May 29 is 6 weeks, but I don't know if I can last that long!

May 1st?  Thats Friday!  That would be awesome to know this week!  Good Luck!

As for living situations in the spring (if we go) because Patrick is graduating he will be unable to live on campus, so we will be getting a place that is off campus, but really close to school for me....but our school generally has a few room openings come January, so if he were to decide to stay in FLA, I could probably just move back in on campus.


----------



## disney&me

jschrank said:


> Why is it that you are only going for hospitality.  Unless you are a specific hotel/hospitality major in college-and wish to get into the hotel industry, I would suggest being open to more roles.  Honestly, a disney internship on your resume looks amazing no matter what role you're in.  I am graduating this semester with 3 business majors, and I'm dong the cp in august in attractions.  My advisor has told me that any role where you are interacting with customers on a frequent basis is really what employers are looking for.  In fact, most don't even understand what the roles entail, they simply love seeing the disney name on your resume.



I know all positions are great but because I have to
1) Take a year off uni and not get any credits
2) Move across the world
I would rather do something that is going to look amazing on my resume that relates directly to my degree.

That said, if I can't get what I want this time round I will more than likely apply to go once I have graduated and take any position. 

Found out today that I have an interview in 3 days!


----------



## jschrank

What is your degree?


----------



## grownoats

hello everyone. I want to apply for spring, because I can't do it this fall. does anyone know when that starts? (I know, way ahead of time)... 
anyways, how about interview tips? 
are there female face characters under 5'3"?


----------



## Joanna71985

grownoats said:


> hello everyone. I want to apply for spring, because I can't do it this fall. does anyone know when that starts? (I know, way ahead of time)...
> anyways, how about interview tips?
> are there female face characters under 5'3"?



The application should go up in Aug, and the school presentations should start in Sept.

Some interview tips are:
*remember to smile (they can tell, even over the phone)
*be honest with your answers
*have fun!

Yes. There is Alice, Wendy, and the Fairies (Tink, Iridessa, Silvermist, Fawn, and Rosetta).


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

grownoats said:


> hello everyone. I want to apply for spring, because I can't do it this fall. does anyone know when that starts? (I know, way ahead of time)...
> anyways, how about interview tips?
> are there female face characters under 5'3"?



Be prepared for questions that arent so much tough as they are suprising. I got a lot of questions like :

If you were in my place and recruiting people for the CP, what qualities would you want them to have?

I said being enthusiastic about disney and be detail oriented and willing to jump into difficult situations and go to lengths end for guests and she was like 'anything else?'. that totally through me off. Make a bullet point list with short answers for your interview. 

And I got 3 different questions that were basically the same thing so it was hard to come up with separate answers. Why do you want to do the CP? Why at this time in your life? Why do you want to work for Disney?

Relax and be yourself. The interviewers are very personable and sweet. ABOVE ALL, show your insane love for Disney. Its less professional and more a personality assessment.


----------



## Tashiana T

good luck applying!


----------



## Toffy

Speaking of when do they start hiring for Spring, I was wondering, does Disney give us any warning of when they're gonna start hiring or is it the sorta thing where one day BAM it's up on the website?


----------



## Pam N

Hi everyone! I was wondering if there are any specific procedures for my daughter bringing her car down?  The car is in my name--does that matter? Is there anything specific she needs to do? She's decided she wants to bring her car now so we would like to be prepared if there is anything we need to do.  She has her car insurance card and I spoke with our insurance company and all is ok there. But is there anything specific that Disney requires?!!!


----------



## khancock

Toffy said:


> Speaking of when do they start hiring for Spring, I was wondering, does Disney give us any warning of when they're gonna start hiring or is it the sorta thing where one day BAM it's up on the website?



they will send notification to their email newsletter subscribers when it is available.


----------



## jessaboo

Is it better to apply in person at the casting agency? I'm saving for a vacation, and if I'm already going to be down there, I might as well... right?


----------



## jessicaromo273

christiemarsh88 said:


> Have you talked to them yet?  It sounds like you're very passionate about your job, and I'm sure you're a great employee.  They may be able to arrange a leave of absense.  That's what my employer is doing, and it's going to work out great.
> 
> Hope everything works out for you!





IVE BEEN OFFICIALLY APPROVED A LEAVE OF ABSENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofster18

I'm not sure if you can apply at Casting, I know you can audition at AK though.  I went to Casting (really cool spiffy place, a mix of business and Disney stuff!!!) and they gave me a packet about Disneyland and Walt Disney World, and that was basically it, answered a few questions.  It was before the application date when I was there, but you need to see a presentation or an e-presentation as well.....It's worth a shot!!!  It may take a day getting Downtown Disney, going, coming, etc.  Dress nicely, they are always watching, be professional, smile, shake hands, introduce yourself, get across how excited you are, even if you can't apply get the official info packets.  Let us know what happens, good luck!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## christiemarsh88

jessicaromo273 said:


> IVE BEEN OFFICIALLY APPROVED A LEAVE OF ABSENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## jessicaromo273

christiemarsh88 said:


> Yay!  Congrats!



Thank you  hmm, maybe this is a dumb question. but do they require us to have health insurance??? i've been seeing things about this..


----------



## ckrisie

jessicaromo273 said:


> Thank you  hmm, maybe this is a dumb question. but do they require us to have health insurance??? i've been seeing things about this..



No they don't require health insurance, but if you get sick you end up with a huge bill.


----------



## kmg148

jessaboo said:


> Is it better to apply in person at the casting agency? I'm saving for a vacation, and if I'm already going to be down there, I might as well... right?



You can't apply at casting, since you have to watch the e-pres or presentation at a campus. It saves you time from having to go there and them tell you no!


----------



## Goofster18

I'm not sure I would go and ask, so you don't look you didn't do your research (like don't go ask).  But if you stop by and ask a few questions, pick up the packets, then at least you see what Disney Casting looks like and you get a cool packet.  I thought it was cool, but either way it doesn't really matter.  It's cool to see the inside, we took like 50 pics just there hahahahaha.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## BabyPiglet

Pam N said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if there are any specific procedures for my daughter bringing her car down?  The car is in my name--does that matter? Is there anything specific she needs to do? She's decided she wants to bring her car now so we would like to be prepared if there is anything we need to do.  She has her car insurance card and I spoke with our insurance company and all is ok there. But is there anything specific that Disney requires?!!!


I believe the only thing is that your daughter's name has to be on the insurance card. Even if it's in your name, her name also has to be on there. 

Oh, and jessaboo, you can't apply for the CP at Casting. Just enjoy your vacation time!


----------



## Pam N

BabyPiglet said:


> I believe the only thing is that your daughter's name has to be on the insurance card. Even if it's in your name, her name also has to be on there.
> 
> Oh, and jessaboo, you can't apply for the CP at Casting. Just enjoy your vacation time!



Thanks for your response! I appreciate it! Her name is not on the card at the present time so I will contact my insurance company!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Toffy said:


> Speaking of when do they start hiring for Spring, I was wondering, does Disney give us any warning of when they're gonna start hiring or is it the sorta thing where one day BAM it's up on the website?



if you're subscribed to the e-mail notification for the disney college program, they will send you an e-mail letting you know when the apps will go up.



jessaboo said:


> Is it better to apply in person at the casting agency? I'm saving for a vacation, and if I'm already going to be down there, I might as well... right?



unless you want a FT/PT position, i'd go to casting and apply. but as for the cp, you'd have to do that either online when the apps come up or go to a school presentation.



Goofster18 said:


> I'm not sure I would go and ask, so you don't look you didn't do your research (like don't go ask).  But if you stop by and ask a few questions, pick up the packets, then at least you see what Disney Casting looks like and you get a cool packet.  I thought it was cool, but either way it doesn't really matter.  *It's cool to see the inside, we took like 50 pics just there hahahahaha.*
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



i went to casting last year during my family's vaca to apply for FT. but i never thought about taking any pics. it was pretty cool inside. maybe next time i'll do that, lol.


----------



## disney&me

I have my interview tomorrow. 

I have to have a face to face interview with an outside recruiter then if they like me, a phone interview with a Disney recruiter. 

Sooo nervous!


----------



## DisKate

disney&me said:


> I have my interview tomorrow.
> 
> I have to have a face to face interview with an outside recruiter then if they like me, a phone interview with a Disney recruiter.
> 
> Sooo nervous!



Good Luck   I'm sure you'll do wonderfully!  Just remember, smile!


----------



## Goofster18

Good Luck!!!!  You may already have done it or it will be happening soon but best wishes and smile!!  You will do wonderfully I'm sure!!!!
Have a Magical Interview/Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## MaryPoppins86

disney&me said:


> I have my interview tomorrow.
> 
> I have to have a face to face interview with an outside recruiter then if they like me, a phone interview with a Disney recruiter.
> 
> Sooo nervous!



i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

disney&me said:


> I have my interview tomorrow.
> 
> I have to have a face to face interview with an outside recruiter then if they like me, a phone interview with a Disney recruiter.
> 
> Sooo nervous!



Good luck!!


----------



## Toffy

So Tomorrow-- er, today, as it's 2 AM lol-- I'm attending the college presentation at my local universaty just to watch it and ask questions... I know it's pretty dang straight forward seeing as I'm not even applying for Fall 09, but is there anything I should know/think about going in, and any questions you think that I should ask that only they would know???


----------



## disney&me

Thanks for the well wishes guys!

The interview went pretty well. I smiled so hard my face hurt! There was actually a Disney recruiter there who came over from the US so I got to do my interview with her, so get to skip the phone interview part.

She said we would find out in 3 weeks.

It's going to be a verrry long and nervous wait!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

disney&me said:


> Thanks for the well wishes guys!
> 
> The interview went pretty well. I smiled so hard my face hurt! There was actually a Disney recruiter there who came over from the US so I got to do my interview with her, so get to skip the phone interview part.
> 
> She said we would find out in 3 weeks.
> 
> It's going to be a verrry long and nervous wait!



good luck and hope all goes very well for you! sending you lots of pixie dust your way.


----------



## DisKate

I got a small white envelope in my mailbox today and about had a heart attack....

Luckily its a pending letter saying that they will let me know by June 1...thats a long time away, but at least its not a no....they really need to change the color of the envelope for the pending letters


----------



## lime

Kate - I got a pending letter in the mail yesterday too! It also scared the life out of me! I just kept thinking, "Aaaaaaaah! Bad things come in small envelopes!" I don't know if I can wait until June 1st to hear! Too long!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

DisKate said:


> I got a small white envelope in my mailbox today and about had a heart attack....
> 
> Luckily its a pending letter saying that they will let me know by June 1...thats a long time away, but at least its not a no....they really need to change the color of the envelope for the pending letters



maybe disney really should change the envelope color for the pending letters. then at least you'll know it's a pending letter and won't get some huge heart attack when you see it.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Does anyone have the links to any really good CP blogs? Full ones, not the ones who haven't gone yet (although I do love those and am looking forward to all the posts while they're on the program!). 

I'm reading sarbruis's second blog, his custodial one. He's really informative, but his tone is off-putting. He's really bitter and negative about everything. Ugh, I just can't read it anymore. 

So, any links for at least semi-positive blogs?


----------



## Joanna71985

BabyPiglet said:


> Does anyone have the links to any really good CP blogs? Full ones, not the ones who haven't gone yet (although I do love those and am looking forward to all the posts while they're on the program!).
> 
> I'm reading sarbruis's second blog, his custodial one. He's really informative, but his tone is off-putting. He's really bitter and negative about everything. Ugh, I just can't read it anymore.
> 
> So, any links for at least semi-positive blogs?



Here's mine, if you would like to read it (I started it in 2007, for my third CP, and kept it up ever since):
http://jrs71985.livejournal.com/


----------



## graygables

BabyPiglet said:


> Does anyone have the links to any really good CP blogs? Full ones, not the ones who haven't gone yet (although I do love those and am looking forward to all the posts while they're on the program!).
> 
> I'm reading sarbruis's second blog, his custodial one. He's really informative, but his tone is off-putting. He's really bitter and negative about everything. Ugh, I just can't read it anymore.
> 
> So, any links for at least semi-positive blogs?


sent you a PM, don't know if I can post my "blog" here...


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> sent you a PM, don't know if I can post my "blog" here...



Could I get the link to your blog? I'd love to read it.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Thanks graygables, I could see why you might not be able to post that link here.  It looks great!


----------



## DisKate

lime said:


> Kate - I got a pending letter in the mail yesterday too! It also scared the life out of me! I just kept thinking, "Aaaaaaaah! Bad things come in small envelopes!" I don't know if I can wait until June 1st to hear! Too long!



Ok, that makes me feel better to know that I'm not the only person who got a pending letter...though it worries me that Patrick didn't get one 

June is way to far away in my opinion...but hopefully we won't be waiting that long!

I think that we need to start a petition for Disney to change the color of the envelopes for pending letters....Patrick thought I was going to pass out when I opened my mailbox and found that


----------



## graygables

OK, here's a sort of reader's digest version that should be OK to link to here...http://lessonsfromthegrayarea.blogspot.com/


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> OK, here's a sort of reader's digest version that should be OK to link to here...http://lessonsfromthegrayarea.blogspot.com/



I've been reading your blog. It's great!


----------



## Praise2Him

graygables said:


> OK, here's a sort of reader's digest version that should be OK to link to here...http://lessonsfromthegrayarea.blogspot.com/



I read it all this morning - it was great! (especially since I "know" you from the homeschool thread ) It makes me want to go back to college at age 48 just so I can do the CP!


----------



## DisKate

Hi everyone...Patrick got his rejection letter this morning...so it looks like we will be reapplying for Spring 2010....

Just to clarify, if he takes one class then he can apply for the Spring correct?  There is a graduate course being offered in the fall and even though he will have graduated he plans on taking it, we just want to make sure that that means that he can reapply for the CP...


----------



## MaryPoppins86

DisKate said:


> Hi everyone...Patrick got his rejection letter this morning...so it looks like we will be reapplying for Spring 2010....
> 
> Just to clarify, if he takes one class then he can apply for the Spring correct?  There is a graduate course being offered in the fall and even though he will have graduated he plans on taking it, we just want to make sure that that means that he can reapply for the CP...



sorry to hear about Patrick! i know i read somewhere on the main college program website that all a candidate needed was to take one class to be qualified for the program. unless they took that info off the site, i can't seem to find it. otherwise i'd say that one class would make him eligible to reapply. have you found out whether you've been rejected or accepted yet? good luck with everything. hope all goes well for spring 2010!


----------



## khancock

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i know i read somewhere on the main college program website that all a candidate needed was to take one class to be qualified for the program. unless they took that info off the site, i can't seem to find it.



the program is open to full time and part time students.  taking one class would qualify as part time.

requirements are here:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/app_req.html


----------



## lime

Aw, that sucks about Patrick! I hope he has better luck the next time he applies!


----------



## DisKate

Thanks everyone!  We are trying to stay positive about this....I am still considered pending, but it would have to be a really really good role to get me to go without him....we're a team and we stick together   We'll just reapply in the fall for spring 2010 and hope for the best!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

khancock said:


> the program is open to full time and part time students.  taking one class would qualify as part time.
> 
> requirements are here:
> http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/app_req.html



thanks! i figured i must have been right but still wasn't too sure.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

DisKate said:


> Thanks everyone!  We are trying to stay positive about this....I am still considered pending, but it would have to be a really really good role to get me to go without him....we're a team and we stick together   We'll just reapply in the fall for spring 2010 and hope for the best!



good luck. and hope that you and Patrick are able to do this together in the near future.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Aw I'm so sorry to hear about Patrick! I'll be reapplying for the spring program as well so we can hope for better luck together! Make sure you guys apply the week applications go up and put down as many roles as you can, as long as theyre roles you could see yourself doing!

Best of luck!


----------



## PetitePixy

Hello everyone! -First post yay!-
I applied for the Fall 09, and will be having my phone interview for DLR soon.
I was wondering, what are some basic questions they will ask, and that I should prepare for?

Thanks, Pixy.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

PetitePixy said:


> Hello everyone! -First post yay!-
> I applied for the Fall 09, and will be having my phone interview for DLR soon.
> I was wondering, what are some basic questions they will ask, and that I should prepare for?
> 
> Thanks, Pixy.



good luck on your interview.


----------



## Joanna71985

PetitePixy said:


> Hello everyone! -First post yay!-
> I applied for the Fall 09, and will be having my phone interview for DLR soon.
> I was wondering, what are some basic questions they will ask, and that I should prepare for?
> 
> Thanks, Pixy.



Welcome to the DIS! 

And good luck with your interview!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I dont know about DLR but for WDW they asked a few questions pertaining to why you want to work for disney, why you want to do the CP, and why you want to do the CP at this particular point in your college career. 

Mixed in there are situational questions pertaining to the roles you picked on your checklist like for merchandising they ask what youd tell a guest if they wanted something that you didnt have at your store or for attractions what would you tell a child if they were too short to ride?

Just think about situations that could commonly come up in each of the roles youve chosen and think about how you'd react.

They dont expect you to say the right thing each time, they just want to make sure youre on the right track and that you care about the guests and about making their trip special while still remaining professional and keeping with the 'disney show'. 


Good luck!


----------



## Trackster1500

I have a question, i was accepted into the college program for fall 2009, My family wants to go to disney world and see me, they made reservations for during the holiday season, and i am wondering if i get any sort of discount, and if it can be applied to an existing reservation?


----------



## glendalais

Trackster1500 said:


> I have a question, i was accepted into the college program for fall 2009, My family wants to go to disney world and see me, they made reservations for during the holiday season, and i am wondering if i get any sort of discount, and if it can be applied to an existing reservation?



Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies may book _Walt Disney World_ Resort Hotel Rooms at up to a 50% Discount, so long as they stay in the Hotel Room. 

In addition, _Walt Disney World_ Resort and other Florida-Site Cast Members and Employees may book _Walt Disney World_ Resort Hotel for their Friends and Families at up to a 40% Discount. This discount does not require the Cast Member or Employee to stay in the Hotel Room with their Guests. 

Cast Members and Employees with questions about booking Resort Hotel Rooms with a Cast Discount, who would like to transfer existing _Walt Disney World_ Resort _Magic Your Way_ Vacation Packages or Room Reservations, or have any other questions regarding the Cast Room Discount, should contact _Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Reservations.

Information regarding this discount and other Cast Discounts will be discussed and communicated to new Cast Members and Employees, including _Walt Disney World_ Resort College and International Programme Participants, during the Check-In and Onboarding process.


----------



## Berlioz70

Trackster1500 said:


> I have a question, i was accepted into the college program for fall 2009, My family wants to go to disney world and see me, they made reservations for during the holiday season, and i am wondering if i get any sort of discount, and if it can be applied to an existing reservation?



When will they be visiting? There are CM room discounts, as mentioned, however, they disappear pretty quickly for the holiday season on rooms because of how quickly they fill up. You will have a maingate pass that allows some free entrances for guests, but they are blacked out during the holiday season.

If you post the specific dates I can let you know more.


----------



## msminnie2010

Does anyone know/remember what else is around the walmart that the CP Bus goes to? Like is there just a walmart or is it like a shopping center?

And how often does that walmart bus run? Everyday? or Every Tuesday/Thursday???

just curious...


----------



## Joanna71985

msminnie2010 said:


> Does anyone know/remember what else is around the walmart that the CP Bus goes to? Like is there just a walmart or is it like a shopping center?
> 
> And how often does that walmart bus run? Everyday? or Every Tuesday/Thursday???
> 
> just curious...



The Walmart is a Super Walmart (so it is part supermarket, part shopping store). However, the Walmart bus also makes a stop at a Publix/shopping center first.

The bus runs 6 days a week (unless it added Sundays since Aug).


----------



## FFLscreen

What's the deadline to apply for the Fall 09?

I have family in Cali, so I can just live with them right and not go through housing with Disney CP?

Also..since I don't live in state already and don't want to lose a semester of not getting credit for non-internship classes, could I just transfer to a community college down there, after being accepted to Disney CP and not get any fuss about it?


----------



## glendalais

FFLscreen said:


> What's the deadline to apply for the Fall 09?
> 
> I have family in Cali, so I can just live with them right and not go through housing with Disney CP?
> 
> Also..since I don't live in state already and don't want to lose a semester of not getting credit for non-internship classes, could I just transfer to a community college down there, after being accepted to Disney CP and not get any fuss about it?



I do believe that Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting (servicing both the _Disneyland_ Resort in California and the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida) is starting to wrap up their recruting season for Fall 2009. However, I don't have a firm date. 

Currently, the _Disneyland_ Resort College Programme does not require participants to stay in Housing. I have heard that this may change in the Fall, however. For now, however, Participants may choose to live in Disney-Operated Housing or seek out alternative arrangements in the Orange County area.

_Disneyland_ Resort College Programme Participants may enrol at a Californian Post-Secondary Institution if they so desire. 

However, please be aware that all Participants are required to take at least one _Disney University_ Class as part of the Learning component of their programmes. Effective this Fall, all DCP _Disney University_ classes will be held on weekday mornings, per the Agreement reached in February 2009 with The Master Services Council. 

In addition, all _Disneyland_ Resort College Programme Participants are required to provide Full Scheduling Availability for any shift outside of their class times, 24 Hours a Day, 7 Days a Week.


----------



## FFLscreen

Also, on the housing note.. I was considering moving to Cali, though I planned on living with my family over there initially, I planned to also find my own place after a month or so.  I have a fiancee and a little kid so living in housing simply isn't an option.  So even if they do change it to having to do housing, there wouldn't be any exceptions to my situation?  And I'd just have to deal with not having the opportunity to do the CP at DLR.  Well that would suck...


----------



## glendalais

FFLscreen said:


> Also, on the housing note.. I was considering moving to Cali, though I planned on living with my family over there initially, I planned to also find my own place after a month or so.  I have a fiancee and a little kid so living in housing simply isn't an option.  So even if they do change it to having to do housing, there wouldn't be any exceptions to my situation?  And I'd just have to deal with not having the opportunity to do the CP at DLR.  Well that would suck...



Any exceptions to any future Housing Policy instituted by the _Disneyland_ Resort College Programme would likely be a case-by-case basis, as is currently the case at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, and would have to be discussed with _Disneyland_ Resort College Programme Operations at that time.


----------



## PetitePixy

Right now for the Fall 09 Disneyland Resort CP, housing is mandatory, so if accepted, you would have to live in the housing. The person I set up my interview with, and my interviewer, both told me this.


----------



## AmandaBandana

When I am at home I bike a lot, but my bike recently died on me.  I am thinking about getting a new one, but money is a little tight.  I know that the website says that bikes are not allowed on the grounds of the apartment complexes, but are we allowed to store them in our apartments?  I just don't want to buy a bike and not be able to do anything with it for 5 months.


----------



## Joanna71985

AmandaBandana said:


> When I am at home I bike a lot, but my bike recently died on me.  I am thinking about getting a new one, but money is a little tight.  I know that the website says that bikes are not allowed on the grounds of the apartment complexes, but are we allowed to store them in our apartments?  I just don't want to buy a bike and not be able to do anything with it for 5 months.



No. Bikes are not allowed in the apartments.


----------



## ~Kik-Kik~

Do they offer anything for English majors spcifically?


----------



## graygables

~Kik-Kik~ said:


> Do they offer anything for English majors spcifically?



Sweetie, there's a song about English majors, goes something like this:

"What can I do with a B.A. in English?
What is my life going to be?
4 years of college and plenty of knowledge
Have earned me this useless degree..." 

With a B.A. in English, you can pretty much teach, BTDT and am now in grad school for management.

As for the regular College Program, few (or none) of the positions directly relate to a degree unless your degree is in culinary, hospitality, theater, or retail, pretty much.  The College Program is really not intended to be major-related, but is to serve as an experience and a foot in the door.  The Professional Internships are a different story and you will find (in a good year where they are actually offering them) internships that involve writing or coordinating educational activities.  Many of the PIs do require prior CP participation, however.


----------



## jessaboo

Question time.


1] What is the volume of applicants for a program pertaining to vacation planning?

2] Is it really a possibility of getting in with a major in event planning and such?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

jessaboo said:


> Question time.
> 
> 
> 1] What is the volume of applicants for a program pertaining to vacation planning?
> 
> 2] Is it really a possibility of getting in with a major in event planning and such?



Just to be clear, the Vacation Planner role doesn't encompass planning all of someones vacation in the way a travel agent would. From what I understand, all you're "planning" is what type of park ticket would fit each party... and a lot of the time, they'll already know what kind of tickets they want and you'll just sell it to them. 

What you might want to do is choose the new 'concierge' role, which is assisting VIPs, mostly in hotels or concierge lobbies. That role would most likely look the best to, say, the wedding planner team at Disney?


----------



## Aiden

for attractions, can you be placed anywhere else besides operating a ride? as in a show or something like that?


----------



## PetitePixy

Aiden said:


> for attractions, can you be placed anywhere else besides operating a ride? as in a show or something like that?



Directly from site:


> *Attractions*
> Attractions Cast Members are responsible for operating attractions and providing a safe and enjoyable experience for the Disneyland Resort Guests and Cast. Multi-tasking is required to be alert of one's surroundings, dispatch ride vehicles, safely load and unload Guests, provide direction to evacuate rides, give memorized spiels to large groups, solve problems quickly, answer questions and be responsive to special requests. Cast Members also have high degree of Guest interaction when working parade and Entertainment Guest Control. Physical demands include standing and walking for long periods of time, constant hand use and repetitive wrist movement.


So I'm assuming rides and parades. I know that some attractions require narrations, so you have to memorize those.


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> for attractions, can you be placed anywhere else besides operating a ride? as in a show or something like that?



Yes. It is possible to work shows. Either 3-D shows (like Mickey's PhilharMagic), or live shows (like Voyage of the Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, LMA, ect).


----------



## Aiden

I have two questions...
Does DisneyQuest count as Attractions?
And what are some of the roles you could have with Recreation? Well three, and is it hard to get into Recreation if you tell them that you really, really want it?


----------



## khancock

Aiden said:


> I have two questions...
> Does DisneyQuest count as Attractions?



Attractions, Merchandise, and Main Entrance Operations (Ticket Operations/Park Greeter) are all part of DisneyQuest.  I believe Quick Service food and beverage is too now that Cheesecake Factory is no longer operating inside (it would be WDW Cast unless they outsourced to another food vendor).





Aiden said:


> And what are some of the roles you could have with Recreation?



" waterslide operations, towel rental, watercraft rental, marina operations, arcades, or resort recreational facilities"  - from the Recreation role description here:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/onstage.html




Aiden said:


> Well three, and is it hard to get into Recreation if you tell them that you really, really want it?



"Really, Really" wanting a role isn't worth as much as having some sort of related experience or being in a related area of study.  Like an English major could do the job, but someone who is studying Outdoor Recreation may have an edge over them.  Just my opinion on this.


----------



## christiemarsh88

Aiden said:


> I have two questions...
> Does DisneyQuest count as Attractions?
> And what are some of the roles you could have with Recreation? Well three, and is it hard to get into Recreation if you tell them that you really, really want it?





khancock said:


> "Really, Really" wanting a role isn't worth as much as having some sort of related experience or being in a related area of study.  Like an English major could do the job, but someone who is studying Outdoor Recreation may have an edge over them.  Just my opinion on this.



I think khancock's right...but that being said, it can't hurt to tell them how much you would like to do recreation.  Enthusiasm's always nice, and while it won't give you an edge over that person studying Outdoor Recreation, it might give you an edge over that English major who doesn't really care what role they get.


----------



## ali rose :)

hey guys, i'm kinda new at this.

i have few questions about the CP.

1.) if you were to do the college program again, which season would you rather do it in: spring or fall?

2.) is the spring season longer than the fall season? i heard this somewhere.

3.) how long does the program usually last?

4.) is it hard to get into the program?

thanks much


----------



## Joanna71985

ali rose :) said:


> hey guys, i'm kinda new at this.
> 
> i have few questions about the CP.
> 
> 1.) if you were to do the college program again, which season would you rather do it in: spring or fall?
> 
> 2.) is the spring season longer than the fall season? i heard this somewhere.
> 
> 3.) how long does the program usually last?
> 
> 4.) is it hard to get into the program?
> 
> thanks much



Welcome to the DIS! 

1. I've done both seasons, and I hugely prefer Fall over Spring. I love being at Disney for the major holidays, and for the events there.

2. No. That is not true.

3. The programs are the same length. Advantage is just under 8 months (Jan-Aug for SA, and May/June to early Jan for FA), and Regular is 5 months (Jan-May for Spring, and Aug-early Jan for Fall).

4. The CP has gotten more popular, so it has gotten harder to be accepted. It helps your chances to apply as early as you can, and to pick as many choices as possible.


----------



## Berlioz70

ali rose :) said:


> 2.) is the spring season longer than the fall season? i heard this somewhere.



People sometimes get CPs confused with PIs... the fall program for the PI is two months longer than the spring.

Spring: early Jan-early June
Fall:late June-early Jan

For CPs: Some may think it's easier to extend spring than it is to extend fall... because you'd be extending into the summer versus a whole semester. So I could see where many people stay longer in the spring.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

I realise this will only work if this gets read today, but 

LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!

1 month today baby! Aaaah soooooo excited!


----------



## Aiden

I have a question about full time employment... If you work full time, will they still give you the varied, crazy times, or will they give you a set schedule?


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Aiden said:


> I have a question about full time employment... If you work full time, will they still give you the varied, crazy times, or will they give you a set schedule?



Yes.

Many WDW locations have gone to what is called preference scheduling ... you pick your days off, and then you can preference what is most important to you ... Location (for those that are trained in multiple locations within an area), # of Hours per week, or Shift Time (of day).

Other areas use what is called a progressive schedule.  For example, my typical week would be Off-Off-Close-Close-Mid-Mid-Open ... meaning that I have my 2 days off, then close the next 2 days (this shift is dependent on park hours), middle of day shift for the next 2 days (some variation on times, but not as much), and then open on "my friday" (very little variation on shift times), then I'm off for "my weekend", and the whole process starts again.

Still other areas use what is called a bucket bid scheduling system ... You can pick AM, PM, or Float, and you'll always be in that "bucket", but the exact times may vary.

Lastly, there are some areas that use pretty much a straight seniority system.  The person with the highest seniority has the earliest shift, and the person with the lowest has the latest, and everyone in between is arranged pretty much exactly in order of seniority.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Aiden

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Yes.
> 
> Many WDW locations have gone to what is called preference scheduling ... you pick your days off, and then you can preference what is most important to you ... Location (for those that are trained in multiple locations within an area), # of Hours per week, or Shift Time (of day).
> 
> Other areas use what is called a progressive schedule.  For example, my typical week would be Off-Off-Close-Close-Mid-Mid-Open ... meaning that I have my 2 days off, then close the next 2 days (this shift is dependent on park hours), middle of day shift for the next 2 days (some variation on times, but not as much), and then open on "my friday" (very little variation on shift times), then I'm off for "my weekend", and the whole process starts again.
> 
> Still other areas use what is called a bucket bid scheduling system ... You can pick AM, PM, or Float, and you'll always be in that "bucket", but the exact times may vary.
> 
> Lastly, there are some areas that use pretty much a straight seniority system.  The person with the highest seniority has the earliest shift, and the person with the lowest has the latest, and everyone in between is arranged pretty much exactly in order of seniority.
> 
> Clear as mud?



I get it!! (I think!)
Thanks!


----------



## msminnie2010

I know this question has probably been asked before but that's a lot of threads to go through...

Which Walmart in Orlando does the CP bus take you to?


----------



## khancock

msminnie2010 said:


> Which Walmart in Orlando does the CP bus take you to?



The one on State road 535 is the closest to the apartment complexes.


----------



## ntoeman

Has anyone on the boards here done one of the Professional Development Studies on the program?? I hope to do the engineering one, but I know they have a few other areas in finance, entertainment, and security.


----------



## Monster_Movie

khancock said:


> The one on State road 535 is the closest to the apartment complexes.



AKA: the crap one.


----------



## Berlioz70

ntoeman said:


> Has anyone on the boards here done one of the Professional Development Studies on the program?? I hope to do the engineering one, but I know they have a few other areas in finance, entertainment, and security.



I did the other two types of classes - but not a professional development one (I'm not in any of those majors). If you have any general questions about classes I can try to help!


----------



## Aiden

Berlioz70 said:


> I did the other two types of classes - but not a professional development one (I'm not in any of those majors). If you have any general questions about classes I can try to help!



I have a question that you may or may not know... Can you take classes if you do the Spring Advantage Quarter program season?


----------



## Berlioz70

Aiden said:


> I have a question that you may or may not know... Can you take classes if you do the Spring Advantage Quarter program season?



yeah! classes run four periods - so they don't necessary match a program length. one of the periods will line up with your program - typically advantage students will be there for two different periods.


----------



## Aiden

Berlioz70 said:


> yeah! classes run four periods - so they don't necessary match a program length. one of the periods will line up with your program - typically advantage students will be there for two different periods.



Ah, okay! Awesome! Thanks for the help! :


----------



## Aiden

.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I don't think you hair should be a problem. My hair was red pretty much my whole second and third program but my eyebrows are brown. As long as it is not "distracting" and I don't think that would be. You could always use an eyebrow pencil if you are worried.

I have known only one person who had a problem because of a dye job. It was a roommate of mine who had jet black hair with bright blonde highlights. She was turned away from Traditions until it was fixed. That is the only time I have known of somebody having issues because of hair dye.


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> How old do you have to be do participate in the Disney CareerStart Program? I've looked all over the website and cannot find anything that says you have to be 18 years or older. Does anyone know?



You have to be 18+ for all the Disney internships. I believe the max age for the CS is either 22 or 24 (you have to do the CS within either 2 or 4 years of graduating).


----------



## jewjubean

Its four years for the CS program.


----------



## simplesweetheart99

is this only for orlando disney or are there ca people on here too?


----------



## Berlioz70

There are CA people - there a handful of threads dedicated to just the DLR program as well!


----------



## Joanna71985

jewjubean said:


> Its four years for the CS program.



Thanks!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Question about getting around:
Okay, I haven't even applied for the CP yet but this thought crossed my mind: I don't plan on bringing a car to the CP when I do it, but I do plan on getting a Vespa for college anyway. Would it be worth it to bring that down and use it instead of a car? (I'm saving up for one of the ones that can go faster than 40 mph, but we shall see.)


----------



## Dis-Wiz

I'm planning on applying for the Spring '10 CP, and have a question about roles.

What exactly is 'recreation'? I mean, I read the basic description online about it, but I would like to hear more about it from people who've done it before. What are the common positions? Was it fun?  

I also heard that recreation was combined with life-guarding? Is this true? i was thinking about putting recreation down for one of my top 3 roles, but I don't want to do life-guarding, so I just want to be sure.

I also heard that the merchandise role incorporates a lot of storage work. Does it?

I'm really excited to apply, but I want to make sure I choose the roles that I would like the best! 

TIA!!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Question about getting around:
> Okay, I haven't even applied for the CP yet but this thought crossed my mind: I don't plan on bringing a car to the CP when I do it, but I do plan on getting a Vespa for college anyway. Would it be worth it to bring that down and use it instead of a car? (I'm saving up for one of the ones that can go faster than 40 mph, but we shall see.)



I wouldn't. To get to and from work and around Orlando you will have to go on some very heavily travelled roads and highways and the drivers there are horrible! Hit and run accidents were nightly occurrences. I don't think I would feel safe on a Vespa (and it may not even be allowed. Normal bicycles aren't, you wouldhave to check).



Dis-Wiz said:


> I'm planning on applying for the Spring '10 CP, and have a question about roles.
> 
> What exactly is 'recreation'? I mean, I read the basic description online about it, but I would like to hear more about it from people who've done it before. What are the common positions? Was it fun?
> 
> I also heard that recreation was combined with life-guarding? Is this true? i was thinking about putting recreation down for one of my top 3 roles, but I don't want to do life-guarding, so I just want to be sure.
> 
> I also heard that the merchandise role incorporates a lot of storage work. Does it?
> 
> I'm really excited to apply, but I want to make sure I choose the roles that I would like the best!
> 
> TIA!!



Yes, merch does involve a lot of storage work, but all my friends who worked merch really liked it. Can't help you with the recreation one.


----------



## Dis-Wiz

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Yes, merch does involve a lot of storage work, but all my friends who worked merch really liked it. Can't help you with the recreation one.



Thanks! 

Also, what are the best roles for lots of hours?


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

To be honest, it will depend more on your location and season than your actual role.

Here are some examples:

-I worked attractions my first CP in Fantasyland. During non-peak season when the park was only open til 8 or 9 I was really only getting the bare minimum each week. During peak season when we were all on mandatory six days I was scheduled 60 hours a week and there were times I had as many as 80 because I signed up for extra shifts. Of course, it helps when your out time is something like 3 am because of extra magic hours, grad nights, etc. 

On the other hand, I had friends who worked at AK which closes early every night (there is no nighttime parade or fireworks) because of the habitats. So they did not get nearly *** many hours as I did.

-In entertainment I was in a very in demand height range and because of my reputation/work ethic was often asked to do special events, so I pulled similar hours in entertainment that I did in attractions. It also helped that I was trained for several parades and shows. Friends who were in more common height ranges/ height ranges with fewer characters did not get as many hours.

Another example might be merchandise. If you work merchandise in the parks (particularly Magic Kingdom) you will probably get more hours than merchandise in a resort or water park.

So really, it will depend on not only what your role is, but where you are.

My guess for roles with the most hours will be attractions, merchandise, and custodial- particularly if you are in a park. Restaurants (including QSR) will close before the park closes while rides close after and merch continues up to an hour after park closing.

There is also a wonderful thing called Extra Hours Hotline. I have picked up several QSR shifts filling beverages even though I was not QSR trained. I have also picked up shifts in my own area or other areas where you had to be fast passed train. You can always find a variety of shifts that do or do not require training.


----------



## graygables

Dis-Wiz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, what are the best roles for lots of hours?



If you want lots of hours QSFB is probably the best bet.  Merch wasn't bad, particularly during Spring Break.

Let me tell you what I liked about merch.  There were days that I was scheduled to stock and those days, I could "self break", so wasn't bound to CDS all day.  I was usually out and about with a cart of merch and able to take time to talk to guests where when I was on a register, I was limited to the time of the transaction and if it was busy, often felt hurried.  Stocking got me in and out so I wasn't always out in the heat/weather, but I wasn't cooped up inside all day, either.

Merch is an excellent way to have lots of guest contact and make lots of magic.  There were MANY opportunities for me to do other things, as well.  I trained in the money room, so got to add that to my list of competencies.  I also was tasked with creating Magical Moments, one of which even won a contest the area was having (and if you do to Dinoland and get a special celebration song, you can blame me!  )  I did have the opportunity to switch to attractions part-way in, but opted not to and am glad.  I'm sure it would have been a lot of fun, but I'm not sure I would have had the chance to make as much magic for the guests.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

graygables said:


> If you want lots of hours QSFB is probably the best bet.  Merch wasn't bad, particularly during Spring Break.
> 
> Let me tell you what I liked about merch.  There were days that I was scheduled to stock and those days, I could "self break", so wasn't bound to CDS all day.  I was usually out and about with a cart of merch and able to take time to talk to guests where when I was on a register, I was limited to the time of the transaction and if it was busy, often felt hurried.  Stocking got me in and out so I wasn't always out in the heat/weather, but I wasn't cooped up inside all day, either.
> 
> Merch is an excellent way to have lots of guest contact and make lots of magic.  There were MANY opportunities for me to do other things, as well.  I trained in the money room, so got to add that to my list of competencies.  I also was tasked with creating Magical Moments, one of which even won a contest the area was having (and if you do to Dinoland and get a special celebration song, you can blame me!  )  I did have the opportunity to switch to attractions part-way in, but opted not to and am glad.  I'm sure it would have been a lot of fun, *but I'm not sure I would have had the chance to make as much magic for the guests*.



Really, any role can make magic. I used to love working attractions and felt like I really had the opoprtunity to make magic for guests! There were a variety of things we did:

-If a person was having problem with the fastpass machine I could just print them out myself and then they could use their cards for fast passes for another ride. Sometimes if it was slow we would pick a family and just give them fast passes before they even walked up to the machines!

-If a ride was slow we could offer them to go around again or choose a family to randomly bring them up FP.

-We would sometimes play with the guests in line, sing Happy Birthday, etc.

-If you work attractions you often get to work parade control which is a lot of fun. Again, we would play games, pin trade, do all kinds of things that made magic for  guests. Since Fantasyland handled the Priority Seating, if it wasn't full we would pick a famiily or two to sit there.

-If there are characters in your area you can sometimes arrange for an extra special greeting.

My absolute favorite was one that was featured in a news story. When I worked in Fantasyland we had this little boy named Ben. Every Wednesday his parents would bring him to ride Snow White. He had a GAC that allowed him to use the alternate entrance. He would ride three times, go do something else, ride three times, etc. We would give him Snow White pins and always looked forward to seeing him. You see, Ben had autism and his family found out that when they visited Disney he began talking and doing other things that he had never been able to do before.

After I left Ben had his 2000th ride. Disney arranged for Snow White and all 7 Dwarves to be there. That was truly magic for that family!

Here is an article about Ben. I'm trying to find the one that describes his 2000th ride.


----------



## Joanna71985

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> My absolute favorite was one that was featured in a news story. When I worked in Fantasyland we had this little boy named Ben. Every Wednesday his parents would bring him to ride Snow White. He had a GAC that allowed him to use the alternate entrance. He would ride three times, go do something else, ride three times, etc. We would give him Snow White pins and always looked forward to seeing him. You see, Ben had autism and his family found out that when they visited Disney he began talking and doing other things that he had never been able to do before.
> 
> After I left Ben had his 2000th ride. Disney arranged for Snow White and all 7 Dwarves to be there. That was truly magic for that family!
> 
> Here is an article about Ben. I'm trying to find the one that describes his 2000th ride.



Here you go Jessi. I got it from another Disney message board, where Ben's father posts:



> Before I start the actual story, I need to specifically thank three people who made this all happen. Carl Bond is the Area Manager for Entertainment at Epcot, and it was his initial involvement that got the ball rolling. Without his help none of this would have ever happened. Scott Cook is Carl's counterpart at the Magic Kingdom, and he jumped into action as soon as Carl contacted him. Finally, David Storm is one of the lead Dream Team members at the Magic Kingdom. He really took this story to heart, and created an event that so far exceeded our wildest imagination that I cannot even begin to thank him enough. All three of them will be getting personal letters of thanks from us this week, both directly and to their supervisors so that they can get the recognition they deserve. Yesterday was simply an amazing day all around, a piece of magic that neither Ben nor the rest of our family will ever forget.
> 
> The first notable thing that happened when we got to the Magic Kingdom yesterday was when a cast member at the Ticket & Transportation Center gave Ben an "Honorary Citizen" button after hearing about what was going to happen that day. Ben wore that button proudly all day. David Storm met us on Main Street just to meet Ben and to make sure all of the plans were in order for the day. David was exceptionally nice, said he would see us at 3:30 in front of City Hall, and told us that he had something spectacular planned for the 2,000th ride later that afternoon.
> 
> From there Ben made a bee line to the Snow White ride for his first three rides of the day, bringing his total to 1993. Next was a walk over to The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh for a quick ride, and then time for a snack at the Village Fry Shoppe. At this point I have to note that, much in the spirit of Pooh, it was a very blustery day. Ben sat down with his fries at a table out in the courtyard, but before he could even touch his first fry a gust of wind came along and sent the whole thing flying. The poor people at the next table found themselves on the receiving end of a fry storm, and Ben was distraught. It was like it was happening in slow motion, with Ben screaming, "Noooooooooooooo!" as his fries went sailing away. Fortunately, the people at the fry shop were kind enough to replace his fries, and then we found a more sheltered spot for Ben to sit and enjoy his snack.
> 
> Following the flying french fry episode it was time for another set of rides on Snow White, bringing his total to 1996. Next up was a visit to Pirates of the Caribbean, which has lately become popular with him. For years he refused to go anywhere near the ride (or any other water-based ride for that matter), but a few months ago he rediscovered Pirates and has wanted to go on it at least once every visit.
> 
> Coming back from Pirates there was a minor crisis because the candy store was apparently all out of Nerds. After three successive shops it became apparent that there was some kind of global shortage of Nerds at the Magic Kingdom, and Ben was on the verge of tears. Fortunately he settled for different candy, and a complete meltdown was averted. Three more trips on Snow White, and he was up to 1,999.
> 
> The timing was perfect, we left Fantasyland and got ahead of the 3:00 parade. We made it to City Hall just before the parade reached that point, and for the first time in his life Ben actually sat and watched the entire parade. Ben's mom met us there, as well as Ben's grandparents, and we had a great time watching the parade go by. Once it was over, we went into City Hall and let them know we were there. I expected David to come out to greet us, but instead we were greeted by an entire phalanx of Dream Team cast members. Ben seemed flattered by all the attention, and we stood around and socialized for a few minutes. Finally yet another Dream Team member came out to tell us they were ready. We were all escorted behind the counter and into the VIP room.
> 
> I had been told in advance that Ben was getting a private meet and greet with Snow White. What I didn't expect was Snow White, all seven dwarfs, Prince Charming, the Wicked Queen, plus a professional photographer and numerous other cast members. Ben was completely gob smacked. He waded into the crowd of characters, and was bewildered at all of them. There was a perfect moment when Snow White herself leaned down and kissed him on the cheek, leaving big read lipstick marks. Ben got a little bashful, then he took a step forward and had a huge grin on his face. He touched several of the dwarfs, and just generally soaked it all in.
> 
> When the meet and greet was over, it was time to walk over for the 2,000th ride. I expected David to walk us over, which he did, but he was also joined by an army of other cast members. He called ahead to let the folks at the ride know that we were coming, and when we were about to walk around the corner. The cast members cut a path for us, and Ben was escorted directly onto the ride. He sat in the front row with his mom, Kris and I sat behind them, and his grandparents sat in the back row. A photographer was there taking pictures as we got into the
> mine cart and as we started the ride.
> 
> The ride itself was pretty much like it had been for the last 1,999 times. Seriously, there just aren't any surprises left in there for me, but Ben seems to love it just as much every single time he goes on it. Of course the photographer was there to get pictures of us as the mine cart was coming out of the ride at the very end. I thought the whole thing was pretty cool, and I was pleased with what Disney had done for us. I had no idea what was about to happen.
> 
> As soon as we got off the ride, we saw that a huge crowd had formed. At the center was a giant sign commemorating Ben's 2,000th ride, signed by Snow White and all seven dwarfs. There was also a cast member holding a display with a beautiful custom framed picture of Snow White and the dwarfs, also autographed by all of them, plus some collector's pins, a Snow White cup, another picture frame, and a pile of jewels. The photographer continued to take pictures as David announced to the entire crowd what Ben had just achieved, and the whole crowd cheered. Ben came forward, and they put on his head a pair of Micky Mouse Club mouse ears with his name embroidered on them. He wore that hat for the rest of the day, not taking it off until he crawled into bed. For a kid that never, ever wears hats that was pretty exceptional. We were all completely overwhelmed by the whole thing.
> 
> Of course, once all the hoopla was over (well, actually, *before* all the hoopla was over), Ben turned around and went back to the ride. It was just Ben and me on that 2,001st ride, and the whole time through he had a big smile. Now that he was in his quiet space, with just me and his favorite ride, he relaxed enough to show just how much he had enjoyed the whole thing.
> 
> All total yesterday he went on Snow White 14 times, and aside from the other rides I already mentioned he also went on the Haunted Mansion. He wore those mouse hears and kept that lipstick mark on his cheek all day long. When we finally made it home, he had some dinner and then collapsed in to bed by 8:30pm. He slept like a rock, and even now he still has the lipstick on his face. He has looked at the pictures from yesterday, and is very happy. All in all it was a completely amazing and magical experience.
> 
> One other thing worth noting - not long after the big ride I got a phone call from the photographer. He wanted to get my address so that they could mail out a photo CD with all of the pictures they took that day. Between the value of all of those pictures, all of the gifts they gave Ben, and all of the time and labor that Disney put in to making the event happen, Disney put in hundreds (if not thousands) of dollars into making one autistic boy feel special for a day. That is not something that I will soon forget. Disney often has a reputation for being some kind of evil, money-grubbing empire. And maybe some of that reputation is well deserved. But every time I walk into that park with Ben, not just yesterday but on *every* *single* *visit*, I am struck by just how much Disney has done for my son. His first recognizable words where when he started to sing along with me to "The Bear Necessities" when he was six years old. For years he carried a plush Sorcerer Mickey doll with him everywhere he went. The thing that most helps keep him calm when the world gets overwhelming is his iPod filled with Disney music. People like Carl Bond, Scott Cook and David Storm have had a direct and lasting positive impact on his life. Virtually every cast member that works in Fantasyland has at one time or another stopped and done a little something for Ben to make his day a little more magical. Walt Disney himself, who passed away decades before Ben was born, has seemed to reach across time all the way from 1937 in order to bring Ben a never ending source of happiness. I don't know what is in store for Ben in the future. I worry about what will happen when he is an adult, what will happen when I am no longer here to take care of him, but for this weekend at least I am content with my son's well being. I owe an important part of that to Disney and all that they have collectively done, and for that I am eternally grateful.



From http://forums.wdwmagic.com/showthread.php?t=286202


----------



## Dis-Wiz

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> To be honest, it will depend more on your location and season than your actual role.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> 
> -I worked attractions my first CP in Fantasyland. During non-peak season when the park was only open til 8 or 9 I was really only getting the bare minimum each week. During peak season when we were all on mandatory six days I was scheduled 60 hours a week and there were times I had as many as 80 because I signed up for extra shifts. Of course, it helps when your out time is something like 3 am because of extra magic hours, grad nights, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, I had friends who worked at AK which closes early every night (there is no nighttime parade or fireworks) because of the habitats. So they did not get nearly *** many hours as I did.
> 
> -In entertainment I was in a very in demand height range and because of my reputation/work ethic was often asked to do special events, so I pulled similar hours in entertainment that I did in attractions. It also helped that I was trained for several parades and shows. Friends who were in more common height ranges/ height ranges with fewer characters did not get as many hours.
> 
> Another example might be merchandise. If you work merchandise in the parks (particularly Magic Kingdom) you will probably get more hours than merchandise in a resort or water park.
> 
> So really, it will depend on not only what your role is, but where you are.
> 
> My guess for roles with the most hours will be attractions, merchandise, and custodial- particularly if you are in a park. Restaurants (including QSR) will close before the park closes while rides close after and merch continues up to an hour after park closing.
> 
> There is also a wonderful thing called Extra Hours Hotline. I have picked up several QSR shifts filling beverages even though I was not QSR trained. I have also picked up shifts in my own area or other areas where you had to be fast passed train. You can always find a variety of shifts that do or do not require training.



Thanks for all the info! I didn't know about the extra hours hotline (my sister is in the CP right now, and she hasn't mentioned this at all), but it sounds very helpful! 



graygables said:


> If you want lots of hours QSFB is probably the best bet.  Merch wasn't bad, particularly during Spring Break.
> 
> Let me tell you what I liked about merch.  There were days that I was scheduled to stock and those days, I could "self break", so wasn't bound to CDS all day.  I was usually out and about with a cart of merch and able to take time to talk to guests where when I was on a register, I was limited to the time of the transaction and if it was busy, often felt hurried.  Stocking got me in and out so I wasn't always out in the heat/weather, but I wasn't cooped up inside all day, either.
> 
> Merch is an excellent way to have lots of guest contact and make lots of magic.  There were MANY opportunities for me to do other things, as well.  I trained in the money room, so got to add that to my list of competencies.  I also was tasked with creating Magical Moments, one of which even won a contest the area was having (and if you do to Dinoland and get a special celebration song, you can blame me!  )  I did have the opportunity to switch to attractions part-way in, but opted not to and am glad.  I'm sure it would have been a lot of fun, but I'm not sure I would have had the chance to make as much magic for the guests.



Oh this is good to hear! That's the thing I'm looking for the most, being able to interact with the guests a lot and help create magical moments. It's something I've always admired when visiting the parks, and I've always wanted to be a part of it!


----------



## graygables

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> -If you work attractions you often get to work parade control which is a lot of fun. Again, we would play games, pin trade, do all kinds of things that made magic for  guests. Since Fantasyland handled the Priority Seating, if it wasn't full we would pick a famiily or two to sit there.



OK, forgot about PAC! Used to be that PAC was anybody, but now it's only for attractions peeps.  My 20yo is on "Team Possible", so she picks up PAC shift whenever she can b/c she REALLY enjoys it.

As for extra hours, maybe with Summer coming on it will pick up, but there weren't very many during the Spring CP until around Spring Break.

ETA: the other advantage to merch is MATRA training which becomes very useful down the road for picking up shifts.  You don't get that in attractions.  20yo was VERY glad to have done merch before moving to attractions b/c now she has more opportunities.


----------



## AGPrincess

Question about the summer session...I'm pretty sure I've heard about first-time CPers doing it in the past, but when I looked on the CP website a few weeks ago, it said that only returning CPers would be able to do a summer session.  I looked again today and now it says that plans for a summer 2010 session are still being debated.

Any idea why they're changing it and whether or not first-timers will be accepted again?  Has it not been very popular in the past?  Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

AGPrincess said:


> Question about the summer session...I'm pretty sure I've heard about first-time CPers doing it in the past, but when I looked on the CP website a few weeks ago, it said that only returning CPers would be able to do a summer session.  I looked again today and now it says that plans for a summer 2010 session are still being debated.
> 
> Any idea why they're changing it and whether or not first-timers will be accepted again?  Has it not been very popular in the past?  Thanks!



That is correct. Currently the summer CP is just for alumni (people who have done the CP before). The last time there was a first-time summer CP was in 2006. And unfortunately I don't believe there will be one anytime soon. The CP has become too popular, and there just isn't enough room. So I am going to guess that if there even is a summer program next summer, it will be for alumni.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

The summer program was discontinued for a number of reasons. By the time you move down there and train you have wasted a lot of time. To give you an idea of a typical time table:

The first week you arrive and move in. The next day is when you present the required documents and learn your location. Normally within 3 days you do Traditions. After that you have your home park training which is another day. Then you start doing your area training, typically the following week. That can last a week or more depending on the area and the responsibilities. 

That takes up a lot of time and many participants said they did not feel like they had enough time to do things. Those who are only there for the summer sessions typically cannot take classes or take advantage of other opportunities that make the College Program the College Program.

It is very expensive to train people, so it makes more sense to open up summers to people who are going to be there for a longer period of time. The reason they open it up to people who have already been there is they do not have to go through all that training again. For example: when I ddi my second CP I was able to skip Traditions and Park training and go straight into my character training. The third time I started work immediately because I still had all of my approvals. 

They did open it up in 2006 because they had a few roles that they could not fill up. With an increase in enrollment as well as a weak economy that has caused Disney to cut back on jobs the summer program is not necessary. What happened in 2006 was really a one time thing and I would not hold my breath on it happening again.


----------



## jewjubean

I have a question about picking up roles. I was accepted for merchandising, say I am placed in a Tomorrowland Merchandise location. Am I allowed to pick up Merchandise shifts in that park and around other locations. I understand that I will be trained in my area, and some places do need extra training, but I would like the opportunity to pick up shifts and work in different areas in the park.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

jewjubean said:


> I have a question about picking up roles. I was accepted for merchandising, say I am placed in a Tomorrowland Merchandise location. Am I allowed to pick up Merchandise shifts in that park and around other locations. I understand that I will be trained in my area, and some places do need extra training, but I would like the opportunity to pick up shifts and work in different areas in the park.



It will depend on the shift. For instance, many merchandise shifts may require training on the system Disney uses- which you will have. Attractions shifts may require Fastpass training or training on that specific ride. Parade shifts require PAC training, etc.

Then there are shifts that require no training. The one I most often saw were food and beverage shifts where you basically fill drinks all day. Not glamorous, but it's money in your pocket!


----------



## jewjubean

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> It will depend on the shift. For instance, many merchandise shifts may require training on the system Disney uses- which you will have. Attractions shifts may require Fastpass training or training on that specific ride. Parade shifts require PAC training, etc.
> 
> Then there are shifts that require no training. The one I most often saw were food and beverage shifts where you basically fill drinks all day. Not glamorous, but it's money in your pocket!



Thanks!! That's good enough for me filling drinks is easy money!


----------



## Goofster18

Just to throw in my 2 cents, entertainment is a huge work load!!! performers get paid more money than other roles and are usually on for only about 20 min. every hour.  however, it all depends on height and how many hours you can pick up.  Character attendants, however, can get a ton of hours if you are placed in the right areas.  even now, it is pretty much any park has a ton of places for attendants.  I have been scheduled for 52 hours this past week and next.  they give an estimate of 52 hours in peak times, not off peak.  so go figure.  Not complaining though, it's overtime.  but a 16 hour day, 6 hours of sleep and a 13 hour day is tough.  At MK the judges tent and pixie hollow will keep you busy.  the best is going out, doing a 20, then being off with the character.  so much easier!!!  So, yea.  entertainment is tough at first, a lot of learning as you go, most Cast members are nice but some are just obnoxious, some photopass photographers.  It's kinda a sad thing, depressing, so I try to just let it role off my back, realize they are also working super long hours, don't get breaks like 20 on 40 off, work outside a LOT deal with technology problems annoying guests, etc.  but i take things to heart an its sometimes hard, or embarassing.  It's a learning and comfort level thing.  an try to meet people.  I'm kinda introverted to it's a wierd thing, I take work seriously so loosening up an meeting other CMs is a work in progress.  it is truly mindblowing and fun though!!!
Sorry this is so long!!
Goofster18


----------



## lexismith20

I have a question how do I get a taxi from the airport?  Are they there or do I have to call and order one and if so do you know the number?? TIA!


----------



## Berlioz70

There will be taxis and shuttles available right when you get off the plane. There is typically a line and someone will give you the next available taxi as they arrive.


----------



## lexismith20

Im going down the day before on June 14th and Im going to be staying at the hotel right across from vista way I think, holiday inn sunspree.  Does anyone know how much a taxi will cost to get from the airport to there?  TIA!


----------



## jewjubean

Lexi if  you go to the mears website I think they have a calculator that will help you plan how much it will be! HTH!


----------



## lexismith20

Does anyone know any other hotels that are close to vista way that are cheaper than the holiday inn sunspree? TIA!


----------



## christiemarsh88

And, lexi, if you've accepted your offer and can log into the CP website, they have a coupon for Mears!  It's under Arrival Information>>Travel Routes>>If Traveling By Air.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Goofster18 said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents, entertainment is a huge work load!!! performers get paid more money than other roles and are usually on for only about 20 min. every hour.  however, it all depends on height and how many hours you can pick up.  Character attendants, however, can get a ton of hours if you are placed in the right areas.  even now, it is pretty much any park has a ton of places for attendants.  I have been scheduled for 52 hours this past week and next.  they give an estimate of 52 hours in peak times, not off peak.  so go figure.  Not complaining though, it's overtime.  but a 16 hour day, 6 hours of sleep and a 13 hour day is tough.  At MK the judges tent and pixie hollow will keep you busy.  the best is going out, doing a 20, then being off with the character.  so much easier!!!  So, yea.  entertainment is tough at first, a lot of learning as you go, most Cast members are nice but some are just obnoxious, some photopass photographers.  It's kinda a sad thing, depressing, so I try to just let it role off my back, realize they are also working super long hours, don't get breaks like 20 on 40 off, work outside a LOT deal with technology problems annoying guests, etc.  but i take things to heart an its sometimes hard, or embarassing.  It's a learning and comfort level thing.  an try to meet people.  I'm kinda introverted to it's a wierd thing, I take work seriously so loosening up an meeting other CMs is a work in progress.  it is truly mindblowing and fun though!!!
> Sorry this is so long!!
> Goofster18



So attendants have whatever schedule their character has for that day? If your attending Baloo and he's on for 20 off for 40, then you're on for 20 off for 40 too? Or do you go to another character while he's off for 40?

Also, I find it hard to believe that you would need to loosen up!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I know this has been asked and answered before but I can't remember nor can I find it. haha. sorry. 

A friend's little sister is wanting to do career start but her dream is to be a character. I'm pretty sure career starts cant do character performer right?

Secondly, she just graduated high school a week or two ago and has been going to community college during high school. Would that count as her one semester of college or would she have to no longer be enrolled in high school for it to count? I don't know if its duel-credit like AP exemptions or if she's taking non-highschool classes on the side. Would that make a difference?

thanks!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I know this has been asked and answered before but I can't remember nor can I find it. haha. sorry.
> 
> A friend's little sister is wanting to do career start but her dream is to be a character. I'm pretty sure career starts cant do character performer right?
> 
> Secondly, she just graduated high school a week or two ago and has been going to community college during high school. Would that count as her one semester of college or would she have to no longer be enrolled in high school for it to count? I don't know if its duel-credit like AP exemptions or if she's taking non-highschool classes on the side. Would that make a difference?
> 
> thanks!



CS doesn't do performer but I THINK they might be able to do attendant. I'll double-check and see if it says on the site.

And, according to the Disney College Program application requirements site: 


> Students who have not yet graduated from high school but 						have dual enrollment with a college are not eligible to apply.


&


> College Freshmen may apply during their first semester of 						school to participate during their second semester. The Disney College Program 						can not serve as your first semester of school.




HTH!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Actually, the only roles CS can do are:

attractions
custodial
 FSFB
 Lifeguard
 Merchandise
 QSFB
 Costuming


----------



## Goofster18

Edit by user.


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So attendants have whatever schedule their character has for that day? If your attending Baloo and he's on for 20 off for 40, then you're on for 20 off for 40 too? Or do you go to another character while he's off for 40?



Sent you a PM


----------



## Goofster18

thank you joanna for doing that, jus as a notice for everyone, answering character questions is very tough as character integrity applies everywhere and disney does have a team who checks the websites daily for any references (tagged facebook photos, these boards, etc.) so trying to explain and explaining in wierd terms, its tough to kno wat to say, etc.  so thanks for doing the PM thing.  jus so everyone knows.  from now on w.e. i can answer i will thru PMs if it is character integrity problems.  
Goofster18


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Thanks for you help guys! I love this site. haha.


----------



## sajanie8302

Hi All!

I have a couple quick questions I'm sure some of you can answer. 

I am a new Disney Cast Member (seasonal)....so not a CP, but hey...some CPers may have the same question 

I've done Traditions, and did my Park Orientation tour (Blizzard Beach), now I have a couple questions. 

Say in 6 months I want to switch to Merch. at MK....do I register for training at DU for merch. and a park tour? Or how would that work?

Also....costuming. I went the other day to get my costume (word to the wise, Disney sizes run small!) Now I basically was clueless when I walked in....but figured out it's essentially a library system where I pick all my things out then the lady "checks" me out. Now, when I go back to exchange, do *I* scan everything back in, or do I take it to the counter and she scans it all back in? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## glendalais

sajanie8302 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have a couple quick questions I'm sure some of you can answer.
> 
> I am a new Disney Cast Member (seasonal)....so not a CP, but hey...some CPers may have the same question
> 
> I've done Traditions, and did my Park Orientation tour (Blizzard Beach), now I have a couple questions.
> 
> Say in 6 months I want to switch to Merch. at MK....do I register for training at DU for merch. and a park tour? Or how would that work?
> 
> Also....costuming. I went the other day to get my costume (word to the wise, Disney sizes run small!) Now I basically was clueless when I walked in....but figured out it's essentially a library system where I pick all my things out then the lady "checks" me out. Now, when I go back to exchange, do *I* scan everything back in, or do I take it to the counter and she scans it all back in?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



When and if you transfer to another Department or Line of Business, _Walt Disney World_ Resort Casting Services will liasion with Operations Learning and Development, along with all the other relavent entities and people, to schedule you for the proper Onboarding classes and OJT. You do not have to (nor can you) schedule yourself for those classes.

As to exchanging your costume, I think it might vary by Costuming location, but here at DHS, we just scan them back in ourselves. Ask a Costuming Host or Hostess when you go to exchange in order to receive accurate ifnormation for your area.


----------



## Goofster18

I'm not sure about ur 1st question, but you scan all the items back in at a different station.  usually they check you out in the front of costuming, so at the back or opposite of where you got checked out there should be some computers with scanners.  DO NOT scan ur ID.  Just scan the costume pieces back in and it will beep an appear on the screen.  then just throw them in the laundry bins next to you.  Its hard to fully understand, when you go back just ask, most of the CMs are nice.  Stay away from the ones with a mean expression though!!!  lol
Hope this helps some.....
Goofster18


----------



## NickP33

I'm sorry if this has been asked or addressed, but does the Disney College program offer married housing?  I'm 28, my wife is 29 and I have 2 kids 2 and 1.  I already have a B.S. degree, but I'm going back to school to get a degree in economics and finance.  This seems like a great internship, but I do not know if Disney is accommodating to families.

Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

NickP33 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked or addressed, but does the Disney College program offer married housing?  I'm 28, my wife is 29 and I have 2 kids 2 and 1.  I already have a B.S. degree, but I'm going back to school to get a degree in economics and finance.  This seems like a great internship, but I do not know if Disney is accommodating to families.
> 
> Thanks



If CPs are married, they can try for a 1 bedroom apartment (or stay off-site). But kids are not allowed to stay in the CP housing, unfortunately.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Absolutely _nobody_ under 18 is allowed in the housing properties except siblings for a very quick tour. As the apartment managers put it, it is an adult complex and there may be things that are not family friendly. If a couple wanted to live together, both would have to be CPs and both would have to provide a marriage license as proof. You would be put in a one bedroom apartment. I had a friend who was married and lived in Chatham with her husband.

You do have hte option of living outside of housing. You have to get permission and you become responsible for finding housing and your own transportation. I will warn you, rent in Orlando is incredibly expensive. I can't see being able to do it on a CP salary, particularly if you have chidren.


----------



## tlynk

I've may have asked this before, but it has been quite some time.  For the students in the CP who don't have access to a car- where do they do their banking?  Is there a bank that the buses take the students to?  What major bank chains are close by?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## glendalais

tlynk said:


> I've may have asked this before, but it has been quite some time.  For the students in the CP who don't have access to a car- where do they do their banking?  Is there a bank that the buses take the students to?  What major bank chains are close by?  Thanks in advance.



Buses are available to the Partners Federal Credit Union branches on International Drive and at Disney University.

Partners Federal Credit Union, founded in 1960 at _Disneyland_ Park in California, has served the needs of _Disneyland_ Resort Cast Members for over 40 years. 

With it's merger in 2007 with Vista Federal Credit Union, serving The Walt Disney Studios/Corporate in Southern California and the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, Partners FCU now serves the Financial Needs of over 100,000 Disney Cast Members and Employees throughout Southern California and Central Florida.

Visit their website at http://www.partnersfcu.org/ for more information.


----------



## igetamnesia

I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but I don't really want to look back through so many pages right now 

Is the CP available at all during the summer? or is it only a spring/fall thing? I'm a rising college freshmen this fall and I really want to do the CP sometime in the near future, and I was thinking next summer. Is that even an option, or do I have to do it in the spring/fall? 

and I know this is probably best to ask someone at my university, but does anyone know how well the University of Michigan works with Disney's CP? If I were to do it in the spring/fall, does anyone have any experience with them and how it all works? 

Sorry, I really just have no idea about any of this stuff! Just working at Disney is a dream of mine and the CP seems perfect for me. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

igetamnesia said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but I don't really want to look back through so many pages right now
> 
> Is the CP available at all during the summer? or is it only a spring/fall thing? I'm a rising college freshmen this fall and I really want to do the CP sometime in the near future, and I was thinking next summer. Is that even an option, or do I have to do it in the spring/fall?
> 
> and I know this is probably best to ask someone at my university, but does anyone know how well the University of Michigan works with Disney's CP? If I were to do it in the spring/fall, does anyone have any experience with them and how it all works?
> 
> Sorry, I really just have no idea about any of this stuff! Just working at Disney is a dream of mine and the CP seems perfect for me. Thanks in advance everyone!



the summer cp is only available to cp alumni. so as someone who hasn't done the program before you would have to do either a spring/SA or a fall/FA program first.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

While the pp is right, there was one year in the past that they did alow non alumni to do a summer program (the choices of roles were extremely limited). It is not beyond the realm of possibility, but I don't think they are that desperate for staffing at the moment given recent lay offs, so I would not plan on it.


----------



## igetamnesia

do you guys think it would be possible to get just a regular seasonal job for next summer then? or would disney not be hiring for that at all?


----------



## glendalais

There are a wide variety of positions available at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Casual Temporary (Seasonal), Casual Regular (Part Time) and Full Time capacities. I do know that some people have recently been hired as both CTs and CRs into various areas, so there are some positions open here and there.

For more information about General Employment opportunities, contact the _Walt Disney World_ Resort Casting Services Centre in Lake Buena Vista, Fla. or visit their website at http://www.waltdisneyworld.jobs/

Please note that you will be required to attend an Interview in Central Florida. In addition, if hired into a Casual Temporary role, you will be requried to be in Central Florida for a few weeks to facilitate the Onboarding process.

Finally, please note that neither Walt Disney World Co. nor The Walt Disney Company provide housing for General Employment Cast Members.


----------



## igetamnesia

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## CMHopeful!

Hi, my name is Marissa& I just have a few questions about the college program.  I'm so excited about it...I don't even know where to start!!  

I'm actually only a senior in highschool, but I've been dreaming about this for almost 3 years now (how long I've known about the program), and I some answers to my curiosity would make me feel SOOOO much better! 

My first question is at what point can I apply for the College Program if I start college in the Spring of 2010? I've heard so many diffrent answers, I'm just hoping several people can give me the same ensurring answers!   Once I heard you have to be in college for a semester?? Also, has anyone here taken online courses with their college, in order to maintain credits, along with the classes disney offers?  ANY information would help imensely& be extremely appreciated!!! 

All I want is to live my dream...as a Cast Memeber in Disney World& it is amazing that this College Program is out there to make my dream, like many others come true.  It's beautiful& I cannot wait to be apart of it!   Thank you to anyone in advance who helps me.


----------



## piratechick

CMHopeful! said:


> Hi, my name is Marissa& I just have a few questions about the college program.  I'm so excited about it...I don't even know where to start!!
> 
> I'm actually only a senior in highschool, but I've been dreaming about this for almost 3 years now (how long I've known about the program), and I some answers to my curiosity would make me feel SOOOO much better!
> 
> My first question is at what point can I apply for the College Program if I start college in the Spring of 2010? I've heard so many diffrent answers, I'm just hoping several people can give me the same ensurring answers!   Once I heard you have to be in college for a semester?? Also, has anyone here taken online courses with their college, in order to maintain credits, along with the classes disney offers?  ANY information would help imensely& be extremely appreciated!!!
> 
> All I want is to live my dream...as a Cast Memeber in Disney World& it is amazing that this College Program is out there to make my dream, like many others come true.  It's beautiful& I cannot wait to be apart of it!   Thank you to anyone in advance who helps me.


 
Hi, Marissa and welcome to the college board. For your first question, if you start college in Spring 2010,  you can do the Fall 2010 program. All they require from you is one semester of college completed and if you apply in the Spring while in school and get accepted, by the time you start the Fall program you had already completed one semester. For your second question, it really depends on your school. My school is giving me six credits just for doing the program (working, no classes). I know other schools are making the students have to take online classes or take one of the classes that Disney offers there to get credits. When you start college, just talk to your student advisor about the program and they will help you with it.

Good luck and I hope you get the chance to be in the program. It will be the most exciting and greatest time you will ever have in your life. It was for me!


----------



## PinkPolkaDot

Hello, I am interested in applying for the Spring 2010 college program and I was wondering: how much previous work experience do I need to be accepted?


----------



## disneychickforever

PinkPolkaDot said:


> Hello, I am interested in applying for the Spring 2010 college program and I was wondering: how much previous work experience do I need to be accepted?



for a new hire, no previous work experience is necessary, but if you do have some I'm sure it'll help your chances, just like any other job.


----------



## CMHopeful!

Thank you for the helpful information PirateChick...Disney's websites are helpful, but it helps so much more to get first hand insight! I hope so too, everything I've heard from College Program Alumni make me want it soooo much more I'm ready to burst.  I talk about it every day...I just can't wait till I'm actually doing!! =]  Thanks, again- Marissa


----------



## PinkPolkaDot

disneychickforever said:


> for a new hire, no previous work experience is necessary, but if you do have some I'm sure it'll help your chances, just like any other job.



But do they accept many people without experience, or do they mostly prefer those who have the experience? The only experience I have is from working as a cashier during high school at my step mother's business, but that was a couple years ago...
Sorry if I am taking up space with dumb questions.


----------



## MKandy

PinkPolkaDot said:


> But do they accept many people without experience, or do they mostly prefer those who have the experience? The only experience I have is from working as a cashier during high school at my step mother's business, but that was a couple years ago...
> Sorry if I am taking up space with dumb questions.



First of all, there are NO dumb questions!

Secondly, they do accept people with little to no experience.  I didn't have very much experience myself, but sure enough, I was accepted.  Just make sure that during your interview you let them know of your strengths and how they can help you while you work for Disney.


----------



## OnoGrinds

Hey everyone...I have a quick q for all of u

A couple guys I have met are thinking about rooming together.  There are four of us so far.  How do we go about making sure we get to room together.  I know Disney allows u to choose 1 roommate before you get down there.  I have noticed there seem to be a lot of people on these boards who have found rooomateS! (notice the plural) before they arrive at check-in, and I was wondering how you guys are making sure you get to live with the roommateS you have already met & chosen!

Has anyone been in this situation before.  Were you successful in rooming with who you wanted or did it not work out?

How did you make sure everyone got into the same apt?  Arrive the same time for check in possibly...?

Any insight or info on this topic would help a bunch.


----------



## disneychickforever

OnoGrinds said:


> Hey everyone...I have a quick q for all of u
> 
> A couple guys I have met are thinking about rooming together.  There are four of us so far.  How do we go about making sure we get to room together.  I know Disney allows u to choose 1 roommate before you get down there.  I have noticed there seem to be a lot of people on these boards who have found rooomateS! (notice the plural) before they arrive at check-in, and I was wondering how you guys are making sure you get to live with the roommateS you have already met & chosen!
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation before.  Were you successful in rooming with who you wanted or did it not work out?
> 
> How did you make sure everyone got into the same apt?  Arrive the same time for check in possibly...?
> 
> Any insight or info on this topic would help a bunch.



Yeah, I noticed a lot of people doing that this time too.

Your best bet is to arrive together and be really early.  Like 7:30/8 early.  Though this won't guarantee you all getting an apartment together, it'll help your chances a little bit.


----------



## Joanna71985

PinkPolkaDot said:


> But do they accept many people without experience, or do they mostly prefer those who have the experience? The only experience I have is from working as a cashier during high school at my step mother's business, but that was a couple years ago...
> Sorry if I am taking up space with dumb questions.



Don't worry. When I was accepted for my first CP, it was my first-ever job. So people with no work experience are accepted.


----------



## razzery

Anyone have any info on PIs? I think I might be doing one this fall?
I never applied for anything but sent in a resume back in January as a homework for the engineering pds. I got an email out of the blue yesterday offering me a position. I had a conference call interview this morning and am going to orlando friday for a meeting. The internship starts in the beginning of August so should this all really be going down in middle July?

Has anyone heard of this happening? Can anyone give me some guidelines on what to expect for PIs? I know everyone has a different experience but is there anything I should know?

Wow I haven't had this many questions since before my CP started haha.


----------



## PinkPolkaDot

Thanks, Joanna, MKandy, and Fallon for answering my questions! I feel much more confident about applying now.


----------



## disneychickforever

PinkPolkaDot said:


> Thanks, Joanna, MKandy, and Fallon for answering my questions! I feel much more confident about applying now.



Anytime   If anymore cross your mind, feel free to ask.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

razzery said:


> Anyone have any info on PIs? I think I might be doing one this fall?
> I never applied for anything but sent in a resume back in January as a homework for the engineering pds. I got an email out of the blue yesterday offering me a position. I had a conference call interview this morning and am going to orlando friday for a meeting. The internship starts in the beginning of August so should this all really be going down in middle July?



It sounds like they may have initially offered a position to someone else, who, for whatever reason, may have backed out, so they need to fill the spot, and quickly.


----------



## ElectroDiscox

So 2 days ago, I did something really stupid which resulted in me along with 2 other friends of mine getting terminated.. 

I feel extremely bad and stupid.. But I would like to reapply for the program 2 years from now. Would I be able to rehire? Also, I didn't have to sign any papers to state that I was terminated or a no re-hire papers or anything. I don't know if that's useful information or not.. But I would appreciate any help I could get. 

Thanks.


----------



## piratechick

ElectroDiscox said:


> So 2 days ago, I did something really stupid which resulted in me along with 2 other friends of mine getting terminated..
> 
> I feel extremely bad and stupid.. But I would like to reapply for the program 2 years from now. Would I be able to rehire? Also, I didn't have to sign any papers to state that I was terminated or a no re-hire papers or anything. I don't know if that's useful information or not.. But I would appreciate any help I could get.
> 
> Thanks.



Unfortunately, I have bad news for you. When you get terminated from Disney, you are instantly put on the No Rehire list and that list is permanent. There are no second chances with Disney. I've heard of one person who was able to get rehire, but only because they knew someone higher up personally. That is why I try to warn people not to do anything stupid while on the program because Disney is very strict and will terminate you for any little thing. I'm very sorry that you was terminated and maybe hopefully in the near future they will start thinking about rehiring people for whatever reason (short-handed, make a new list, etc) and that you will be accepted.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I don't know if you're willing to disclose what you did, but it will realy depend on the circumstance. Some offenses are worse than others. I had a roommate my third program who had left with no notice (just quit showing up to work) the program before. She had a good work history other than that and rehired, but would not let her do entertainment (her previous role). So they did give her a second chance.

I believe alcohol/drug violations are considered no rehire circumstances. As is anything like stealing from the company.

However, it certainly never hurts to apply. Make sure you get a job between now and then. STick with the same company if you can and work your butt off. If you can show them a positive work history, you may have a better chance. But again, it really depends on what you were termed for.


----------



## tlynk

Does anyone know what the official bank of WDW is?  What brand of banking is listed on the majority of ATM's throughout the park.  I'm wondering if the CP students can opt for direct deposit into their current bank, and use the ATM's as needed.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> Does anyone know what the official bank of WDW is?  What brand of banking is listed on the majority of ATM's throughout the park.  I'm wondering if the CP students can opt for direct deposit into their current bank, and use the ATM's as needed.



The Disney branch is called Partners. I'm not sure what bank ATMs are used in the parks (I always withdrew my money from either backstage or at housing, both of which used Partners ATMs).

But CPs can use direct deposit for their own banks as well.


----------



## tlynk

Joanna71985 said:


> The Disney branch is called Partners. I'm not sure what bank ATMs are used in the parks (I always withdrew my money from either backstage or at housing, both of which used Partners ATMs).
> 
> But CPs can use direct deposit for their own banks as well.



I found the answer on Disney's site regarding ATM's onsite at WDW in case others are wondering.

ATM Locations | Walt Disney World

For your convenience, automated teller machinespresented by Chaseare located throughout Walt Disney World Resort

**I posted a question about Partners on the parents thread. Thanks again!


----------



## ElectroDiscox

piratechick said:


> Unfortunately, I have bad news for you. When you get terminated from Disney, you are instantly put on the No Rehire list and that list is permanent. There are no second chances with Disney. I've heard of one person who was able to get rehire, but only because they knew someone higher up personally. That is why I try to warn people not to do anything stupid while on the program because Disney is very strict and will terminate you for any little thing. I'm very sorry that you was terminated and maybe hopefully in the near future they will start thinking about rehiring people for whatever reason (short-handed, make a new list, etc) and that you will be accepted.



Now, I was terminated for housing reasons.. No alcohol or drugs.. Just a car trunk was involved. If you guys know what I mean.. -_- 

I mean even if I messed up my college program it means I wouldn't be able to go for a full-time? Argggg..


----------



## DisneyDiva22

Hello!  I have a question for ya'll...

When am I able to apply for the Fall Advantage 2010 program?  I was curious as to what is the exact date I can fill out the application and submit it.  I want to get it in as early as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## BethAnne Sthrn Belle

ElectroDiscox said:


> Now, I was terminated for housing reasons.. No alcohol or drugs.. Just a car trunk was involved. If you guys know what I mean.. -_-
> 
> I mean even if I messed up my college program it means I wouldn't be able to go for a full-time? Argggg..



...not sure what you mean by car trunk.  But I have heard of people being rehired 2 years later who were termed ( for stealing money from roommates)


----------



## glendalais

ElectroDiscox said:


> Now, I was terminated for housing reasons.. No alcohol or drugs.. Just a car trunk was involved. If you guys know what I mean.. -_-
> 
> I mean even if I messed up my college program it means I wouldn't be able to go for a full-time? Argggg..



It all depends on the decision of Casting Services, in the case of most positions with Walt Disney World Co. (WDW/DLR), or of Human Resources for all other segments of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies. 
In some circumstances, they can choose to overturn and/or ignore a No Rehire status and rehire a person into the company. From my experience, it's generally when we have extreme labour needs, which simply isn't the case at the moment. And of course, it depends on the reason for which you were originally terminated.

To obtain more information, you would have to submit an Application for Employment, at which time a Casting Cast Member/HR Representative should discuss the issue with you.


----------



## Berlioz70

DisneyDiva22 said:


> When am I able to apply for the Fall Advantage 2010 program?



No one knows the exact date - but it'll be sometime in mid-January.


----------



## DisneyDiva22

Thank you very much!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Can we discuss pay rates here? Not that money is everything- but out of curiosity, which roles pay the worst and best?

Also, which are you more likely to get the most hours in? The least?

One last question:

Has anyone here done FSFB? It's one that I don't hear much about, but lately I've been interested in working in restaurants.


----------



## graygables

Banking question:  the bank w/ the ATMs for guest use is Chase.  I consider them pond scum, so refuse to do any kind of banking with them.  They ate up Wamu (?) and are slowly switching branches over, but right now, it's a mess trying to bank there.  Pond. Scum. CMs cannot use the ATMs onstage while at work, either.

I opened an account with Partners.  It's a credit union and more stable than a bank, IMO.  Deposits are insured.  I have direct deposit, easy peasy right into my account every Thursday morning.  Partners ATMs are in the backstage areas, so very convenient for CMs.  As long as I have direct deposit, there are no minimums or fees.  The only thing that I don't like about it is that I don't get a detail of what has come out of my account until it actually clears, although the "available" amount DOES reflect up-to-minute purchases.  My regular bank, as soon as a hold is placed, it lists all the details, so I was spoiled to that.  My only other complaint is they have a 10 swipe limit on the card (learned that one on Thursday) where you can't use your debit card as credit more than 10 times in a day.  Kinda stunk when I had a lot of shopping to do as I prefer the credit option to ensure coverage under the Visa TOS. 

Warning: Mother Mode kicking in...

Getting termed: Memo to current and prospective CPs:  DON'T DO IT.  Seriously, how fun is it, really, to get trashed (and spend the next day puking and paying for it, not to mention having little or no memory of what happened)?  How about sneaking someone into Vista in the trunk of your car?  Is it THAT fun?  Is it worth losing a significant opportunity to swipe $20 from a register or eat that cookie?  A day at the beach instead of work?  Are the Utilidors really THAT interesting? Do you really need to watch Illuminations when you called in sick?

Disney expects they are hiring ADULTS on the CP.  If you are unable to behave like an adult and have some kind of work ethic, please don't take up the space for someone who can and does.  It's not fair to the person who missed out on the opportunity.  You need to HONOR and respect that person by doing your absolute best when you are here.  It is a privilege to be hired into the CP, it's not so easy anymore, and with the economy the way it is, be grateful for such a fantastic opportunity.  You are working while many of your peers are struggling to find jobs, even at Taco Bell or Target because of the Masters and PhDs looking for work.  Your foot is in the very tight door of this immense company with nothing but bright opportunity waiting for you on the other side.  "Life is an occasion.  Rise to it!"

Signed,
CP alum and mother of 2 CP alum.  (removing Mom Hat...)


----------



## disneychickforever

I just wanted to add on the self-term/term comment that graygables put up.  Don't think that if you quit it's so much better then getting terminated.  You still get a restricted rehire, regardless of the circumstances. And though it might be a tad (and this is a really small tad) better then no-rehire status, it's still very hard to have removed.

I left my first program because I fell, injured my knee, and needed to go home for treatment.  It took 3 semesters of reapplying, and a knee surgery to get me back in, and if I screw up this time any career at Disney is shot.

Moral of the story?  If it was that hard to get back in over something that was beyond my control, imagine how hard it is to get back in because you simply "didn't want to do it anymore."

Doing the CP, you are on a contract.  Do everything in your control to not break that contract.

Just my 2 cents...take it or leave it if you like


----------



## Goofster18

ok, so in reply to the post above, we have been told that, as of now, if we have to leave the CP for a health reason or a family emergency (my friend left because her grandma is dying) we have to talk to the correct channels and people and we will not be blacklisted.  Not sure how true this is, but for her it worked out.  I'm obviously not going to test this at all, but I still know that getting any job here is a great opportunity and doing the CP is very tough to get in now, so getting rehired and coming back is going to be tough for a number of reasons.  but personal reasons, it all depends on who you talk to and you follow up well.  how and why you leave can make or break it for you.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Berlioz70

Pure_Imagination said:


> Can we discuss pay rates here? Not that money is everything- but out of curiosity, which roles pay the worst and best?



I'm not sure what the exact wages are anymore...

but when I did the program last fall lifeguards, character performers, and the BBB were the highest paid. Whereas attractions and merchandise seemed to be on the lower end. I believe QSFB has premiums based on location, so it has the potential to be on the higher end as well.



Pure_Imagination said:


> Also, which are you more likely to get the most hours in? The least?



It actually has little to do with your role and more to do with location. For example, if you get attractions you could get tons of hours at magic kingdom, but hardly any at DAK because of the difference in operating hours.


----------



## Goofster18

Lowest is around 7.21/hr whereas others are higher I believe in the 8$ range.  And yes, QSFB can change if you are at a resort or in a park, less in the parks.  Basically, what was said above is true.  And, location is most important, because MK is open for tons of extra hours and much later, but the carts closer around 9pm, but the actual housing locations where they sell funnel cakes or etc.  are open for all the extra hours.......even if you work every single hour at AK it has significantly less hours than MK usually closing round 6 or 7pm.  No fireworks or ending night show.  so yea, thats the kinda breakdown.  For reference, you can never know how many hours you can get.  I got 53 hours the first few weeks, but now im getting just over 30 and not getting the extra 70$ an overtime i was getting early on.  It all depends, but I make enough to survive, you jus cant be spending a ton every week, i'm getting roughly about $150-$170 a week, which isn't bad.  
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## magickqueen

Hi everybody, 

1. Who provides and moderates the internet usage in the dorms? 
2. What are the addresses for the three different complexes? 

Thanks!


----------



## msminnie2010

Goofster18 said:


> Lowest is around 7.21/hr whereas others are higher I believe in the 8$ range.  And yes, QSFB can change if you are at a resort or in a park, less in the parks.  Basically, what was said above is true.  And, location is most important, because MK is open for tons of extra hours and much later, but the carts closer around 9pm, but the actual housing locations where they sell funnel cakes or etc.  are open for all the extra hours.......even if you work every single hour at AK it has significantly less hours than MK usually closing round 6 or 7pm.  No fireworks or ending night show.  so yea, thats the kinda breakdown.  For reference, you can never know how many hours you can get.  I got 53 hours the first few weeks, but now im getting just over 30 and not getting the extra 70$ an overtime i was getting early on.  It all depends, but I make enough to survive, you jus cant be spending a ton every week, i'm getting roughly about $150-$170 a week, which isn't bad.
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



That really calms my nerves. During this past semester I was lucky to bring home 200 dollars every two weeks (I worked about 4hrs a day, 4 days a week). So I know for sure I can survive on 150 dollars more or less a week.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

msminnie2010 said:


> That really calms my nerves. During this past semester I was lucky to bring home 200 dollars every two weeks (I worked about 4hrs a day, 4 days a week). So I know for sure I can survive on 150 dollars more or less a week.



Lol, same here!! I would be okay as long as I saved up what I do earn until then.


----------



## disneyfan89

Hi everyone! I'm not sure if this question has been asked on this forum or not. I was wondering if CPs can be in roles that are dance based. For example, parade performers, or like HSM3 type things.  I have a lot of dance background, and I am going to audtion for character performers, but i would love to be in a role that involves more dance. Is that possible? I'm sorry if the way I worded things is confusing. I'd appreciate any help! Also, does anyone know the time frame of Spring program? Like, when i would arrive and an estimate of when the program would end? Thanks!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

disneyfan89 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm not sure if this question has been asked on this forum or not. I was wondering if CPs can be in roles that are dance based. For example, parade performers, or like HSM3 type things.  I have a lot of dance background, and I am going to audtion for character performers, but i would love to be in a role that involves more dance. Is that possible? I'm sorry if the way I worded things is confusing. I'd appreciate any help! Also, does anyone know the time frame of Spring program? Like, when i would arrive and an estimate of when the program would end? Thanks!




The spring program is early/mid January to May. Spring Advantage is January to August. 

In the Character Performer auditions, you get scored in both animation (your ability to communicate without speaking) and dance. I know you can do parades if your dancing score is high enough, but your options are limited depending on how well you do in the audition. Also, even if youre the greatest dancer in the world, you still have to do well in the animation portion of the audition to get an opportunity as a character performer. AND every person in the character performer role will perform as a Disney character, possibly in addition to dancing, being a face character, etc. So you couldn't _just_ dance, at least in the college program. Full Time may be another story.

Most shows are reserved for dancers in the entertainment Equity union, but I know there are a couple (HSM might be one of them?) where its a mix of Equity performers and regular status performers. 

Maybe someone can help with the specific shows that aren't reserved for equity?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Most shows are reserved for dancers in the entertainment Equity union, but I know there are a couple (HSM might be one of them?) where its a mix of Equity performers and regular status performers.
> 
> Maybe someone can help with the specific shows that aren't reserved for equity?



There are several shows that aren't just Equity. They include Festival of the Lion King, Beauty and the Beast (Beast, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Cogsworth, and Lumiere are not Equity), HSM 3 (everyone but the 3-4 leads are non-Equity), Dream Along with Mickey (Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, and Donald are not Equity), the parades aren't, and there are a few more.


----------



## Berlioz70

Just to add - I have CP friends that got to dance in parades, but I do not know of any CP to get HSM or FOLK (which are the two major dance shows). It has a lot to do with your height range as well... and how competitive it is within that range. Even dancers have to fall within specific heights for the different roles.


----------



## disneyfan89

Thanks everyone! That information helps me a lot!


----------



## Goofster18

Just be aware, Timon in Festival and all of the VIPs in Dream Along wit Mickey are trained in animatronics.  Basically, these all having moving mouths and blink, controlled by the performer.  They do have classes to train in this and most can attend but they fill up fast and may or may not be on a day or time you can attend them.  Just something to think about.  Also, most of the main shows are totally filled by FT and those with very high color codes and a legacy wit the company.  But it is definitely possible, one of my roomies has a friend trained in the parade and spectro, the closing ceremony at DAK, Mickey's Backyard BBQ, etc.  Lastly they also offer a ton of classes, puppetry, dancing, stilts, "Grave Digger" shifts for the parade for MNSSHP parade, available to all performers.  So that is another option to look into if you are cast as performer.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Historically it has been possible to be trained in parades and shows. I did two entertainment CPs and performed in Share a Dream Come True Parade and the Disney Dreams Come True Parade (Opening Day cast), Spectromagic, and Celebrate the Season (Castle show for Christmas). I have also done several untrained roles such as Goodnight Mickey, and the Disney Stars and Motorcars Parade (which is no longer there.) The untrained roles are few and far between however. Mickey's Backyard BBQ was also a CP heavy show. I did know one CP who did FOLK, but he already knew how to do stilts and was hired specifically for that role. Most CPs do not do shows that get show pay (Backyard BBQ is not show pay.) I should note that I have competitive dance experience and was a yellow yellow.

However, they are starting to get away from training CPs at all. It has always been extremely controversial. When I opened closed SADCT and opened DDCT as the character on the first float, it created a lot of drama. A lot of people were pissed off that that role on openeing day was given to a CP. I am hearing from friends that most CPs are no longer being trained. I sent a girl down who had at least a yellow movement from the initial audition, possibly red (she was called back at the initial audition) and she was down there over the holidays which is the time when CPs are most likely to be trained. She was not trained in anything the entire time.

My advice to performers: Go down there expecting to just do sets. Anything else is icing on the cake. Do not whine or complain about getting trained, nothing will cause more drama with the full timers.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I should also note that while I absolutely loved parades and shows, some of my favorite memories are from sets. You get to interact with a lot of Wish children. They all have a favorite character and when you are that person, it is amazing.

I had one kids who had MD take his last independent steps to walk up to me because that was his wish, to walk up to his favorite character. Another time a woman came with an autograph book for her son that she was adopting. Stitch signed it, "Aloha Andre, from Stitch. P.S. I'm adopted too." The woman was in tears. You don't get that same kind of interaction in parades and shows. Sets can be an absolute blast if you let them!


----------



## Toffy

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I had one kids who had MD take his last independent steps to walk up to me because that was his wish, to walk up to his favorite character. Another time a woman came with an autograph book for her son that she was adopting. Stitch signed it, "Aloha Andre, from Stitch. P.S. I'm adopted too." The woman was in tears. You don't get that same kind of interaction in parades and shows. Sets can be an absolute blast if you let them!



Now, THAT is why I wanna work for Disney heehee 

And question, how does the color code work again???


----------



## christiemarsh88

Someone asked me about renters' insurance today--I hadn't even thought about it!  The Disney Website says:

_Liability
All Cast Members living in our complexes are strongly encouraged to secure renter's insurance. The College Housing Department can point you in the right direction, or you can check with your parents' homeowner's insurance if applicable. 
Apartment management assumes no liability in the event of fire, water/flood damage, theft or damage to any belongings of Cast Members who live in our complexes. _

CP Alumni: Did you have renters' insurance?  Did many people on the program have it?


----------



## disneychickforever

christiemarsh88 said:


> Someone asked me about renters' insurance today--I hadn't even thought about it!  The Disney Website says:
> 
> _Liability
> All Cast Members living in our complexes are strongly encouraged to secure renter's insurance. The College Housing Department can point you in the right direction, or you can check with your parents' homeowner's insurance if applicable.
> Apartment management assumes no liability in the event of fire, water/flood damage, theft or damage to any belongings of Cast Members who live in our complexes. _
> 
> CP Alumni: Did you have renters' insurance?  Did many people on the program have it?



I had renters' insurance last time through State Farm, and I will again this time.  It's one of those things that you hope you won't need to have, but you're glad you do when something happens.


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> Now, THAT is why I wanna work for Disney heehee
> 
> And question, how does the color code work again???



Color codes is the ranking system for dance and animation (also puppets and stilts for some people). It goes green, blue, yellow, red (in order from lowest to highest). All entertainment that is non-Equity will have a specific color code (for example- FotLK could be a Yellow/Yellow, while Hoedown could be Blue/Blue. Those are just examples, I have no idea what the real ones are).


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Toffy said:


> Now, THAT is why I wanna work for Disney heehee
> 
> And question, how does the color code work again???



You get a color code for movement and one for animation. The higher your code the more trained roles you are qualified for (but again, this does NOT guarantee that you will be trained). Each role in each show or parade has a specific color code that is required. You have the option of preferencing (asking to be trained in) up to 10 roles once you receive your color code. However, you can be trained outside your color code. My first role was a yellow/yellow role and at that time I had a high blue/blue. (There are also levels within the color, you can tell by what roles are on your list.) If you go to staging workshops you are more likely to  be cast, particularly outside of your color code. I went to every workshop I could and believe that is why I was cast outside of my color code (although later I did earn the color code for the role). Staging knew I worked hard and knew what I could do.

If you are called back for a harder routine, your movement is automatically a yellow. That doesn't mean that you have to be called back to be a yellow. I had a yellow/yellow and was never called back. You will not know your color code from your initial audition. You will only learn it after going to a color coding audition. When I was down there the color code auditions were every 2 months and were optional. After I left I heard they were starting to actually schedule people for them and they were no longer optional. Not sure what they are doing now.

The most common colorcode by far is Blue/Blue. The order of color code from lowest to highest is:

Green
Blue
Yellow
Red

Hope this helps!

As for renter's insurance, I didn't have it nad never had a problem. Never met anybody who had a problem- and we were down there when Charlie hit Orlando! It's not a bad idea, but I never got around to it and never actually needed it.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Getting termed for something in Housing may not be as bad as getting termed for other things. I knew a guy who was termed for too many attendance points. He got a job with Kodak (back when they were the photogs in ToonTown) and made sure that he had a good attendance record. If you are termed for attendance you can work another job and show a good record of attendance and be rehired. If you self term by leaving early, you can be rehired, but as others mentioned you will have restricted rehire status. My roommate who did it was only allowed to perform in certain roles. She ended up leaving early a second time and I highly doubt she will be rehired.  

Alcohol and drug violations are supposed to be no rehire, although a guy from my apartment was termed for drugs in his apartment. Supposedly he took the fall for the entire apartment and since he fessed up they told him he was not put on the no rehire list. Whether that is true or not, I don't know, but I highly doubt he will be rehired.

I don't know about your car trunk issue because I don't know what you did. But the  best thing for you to do is to get a job and keep your nose clean. Stick with it, then wait for the economy to recover and then apply. You will have a much better chance once WDW is able to start adding back positions and the pool of candidates starts to shrink.


----------



## hyperflame

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I should also note that while I absolutely loved parades and shows, some of my favorite memories are from sets. You get to interact with a lot of Wish children. They all have a favorite character and when you are that person, it is amazing.
> 
> I had one kids who had MD take his last independent steps to walk up to me because that was his wish, to walk up to his favorite character. Another time a woman came with an autograph book for her son that she was adopting. Stitch signed it, "Aloha Andre, from Stitch. P.S. I'm adopted too." The woman was in tears. You don't get that same kind of interaction in parades and shows. Sets can be an absolute blast if you let them!




Sorry, I'm a relative newbie here, but could you define "sets"? I assume, from what you're saying, is that set-assigned performers simply walk around and greet/sign autographs etc?


----------



## kmg148

I did not have renters insurance, and neither did anyone I knew.


----------



## Toffy

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> You get a color code for movement and one for animation. The higher your code the more trained roles you are qualified for (but again, this does NOT guarantee that you will be trained). Each role in each show or parade has a specific color code that is required. You have the option of preferencing (asking to be trained in) up to 10 roles once you receive your color code. However, you can be trained outside your color code. My first role was a yellow/yellow role and at that time I had a high blue/blue. (There are also levels within the color, you can tell by what roles are on your list.) If you go to staging workshops you are more likely to  be cast, particularly outside of your color code. I went to every workshop I could and believe that is why I was cast outside of my color code (although later I did earn the color code for the role). Staging knew I worked hard and knew what I could do.
> 
> If you are called back for a harder routine, your movement is automatically a yellow. That doesn't mean that you have to be called back to be a yellow. I had a yellow/yellow and was never called back. You will not know your color code from your initial audition. You will only learn it after going to a color coding audition. When I was down there the color code auditions were every 2 months and were optional. After I left I heard they were starting to actually schedule people for them and they were no longer optional. Not sure what they are doing now.
> 
> The most common colorcode by far is Blue/Blue. The order of color code from lowest to highest is:
> 
> Green
> Blue
> Yellow
> Red
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you sooo much!!!  Question though, can your color code be mixed? Although I know it's probably unlikely someone would be a Blue/Red, I wonder if you could be a green/yellow for example and which one they would care about when it comes to being trained on higher roles...

EDIT: Oh! And another thing! Does that mean if you get called back for the advanced dance audition you're also automatically in as a character/in the pool?


----------



## kmg148

You can be varying color codes; both don't have to be the same. Some are better at animation than dance and vice versa.


----------



## Joanna71985

hyperflame said:


> Sorry, I'm a relative newbie here, but could you define "sets"? I assume, from what you're saying, is that set-assigned performers simply walk around and greet/sign autographs etc?



Sets are where characters do the meet-and-greet locations, and also do dining.


----------



## Goofster18

Getting called back is definitely a better thing, but some get called back and are not cast and some do not get called back and are cast.  It all depends on height, your audition, a ton of different factors and what they are looking for.  Most of these are out of your control and are just what is needed height range wise, etc.  Just do your best and then let it be.  
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18
P.S.  I believe doing a color recode is mandatory an scheduled for all performers as of now.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Yep, you can be mixed. I have never heard of a person getting called back but not cast, although I'm sure it's possible. It is also very possible to be cast without call backs. Most people do not get callbacks but are still cast. The only exception to this is if they are doing puppet auditions. If you are of the height range (5'0" or greater) for puppets and are called back for puppets, that is a good sign. In my experience, if they are doing puppets and you do not get called back (and are of the height range) that is a bad sign. It is important to note that they do not do puppets at every audition.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Does anyone know what the official roles will be for Spring?  I mean, will anything knew be added?  Since they have that new Pirate Boutique up?


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I haven't heard. The roles stay fairly steady every year. The boutique internships are very limited because of how few CMs are needed for them, and with the economy the way it is right now, I would not necessarily count on them being available. A lot of time they use the CP to help fill vacancies. Where youa re placed is based on operational need. If htey don't believe they will need people at the boutiques they may not even offer them.


----------



## Berlioz70

CPs will eventually be added to The Pirates League, but not anytime soon (that's what we were told). It took nearly 3 years before they added CPs to the BBB - I don't think it'll take that long, but probably still at least a year. Maybe next fall (10) for the earliest.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Berlioz70 said:


> CPs will eventually be added to The Pirates League, but not anytime soon (that's what we were told). It took nearly 3 years before they added CPs to the BBB - I don't think it'll take that long, but probably still at least a year. Maybe next fall (10) for the earliest.



That would be nice   Thanks Brenna


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Hey guys, I was wondering if you any of you alumni remember what day the next weeks schedule is usually posted?

I'm currently Seasonal and I'm waiting until the next schedule is posted before I book my hotel, but I can't for the life of me remember what day it comes out. I'm thinking it was Tuesday, maybe Thursday? 

Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joanna71985

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you any of you alumni remember what day the next weeks schedule is usually posted?
> 
> I'm currently Seasonal and I'm waiting until the next schedule is posted before I book my hotel, but I can't for the life of me remember what day it comes out. I'm thinking it was Tuesday, maybe Thursday?
> 
> Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated!



It should be Sat or Sun, I believe.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Joanna71985 said:


> It should be Sat or Sun, I believe.



Alrighty, thanks Joanna.


----------



## andy.b

Hey everybody, got a couple question to ask.

1. I know it's best to apply early for a better chance of getting in, but does that mean you should schedule the phone interview as early as possible also?
2. I've heard, but it might not totally be true, that sometimes they put you in a role similar to jobs you've already had. Is this true, and if so, I work at my uncle's auto repair, cleaning, answering phones and fixing cars.  Would this increase my chances of getting into attractions?
3. Does/has anybody gone to some concerts while on the CP? Like the band type of concerts.  I know the House of Blues is one place to go, but what are some of the other venues in/near Orlando?

Thanks.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

The first one is up  to you. I wouldn't wait til the very last day, but it's not necessary to jump the gun either.

As for the second one. I don't think that it will help you much with attractions. Working around cars is not the same as having attractions experience. The skills you describe would help you at pretty much any role. They really do try to givce you your first choice of role, and attractions always takes a lot of people. So I wouldn't be overly worried.


----------



## BethAnne Sthrn Belle

I would apply pretty early if I were you.

For example the Fall 2009 applications came out sometime in January. I filled out mine the first week in February and called a few days later for an interview , which they scheduled for a couple days later.  My acceptence letter was dated 2 1/2 weeks after my interview and my bro was denied a week or so after his.

So the sooner you apply the sooner you will know.

I wanted merch and have really no Merch expereince but I got it. I would just explain to them your passion and dream for attractions.


----------



## hyperflame

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> The spring program is early/mid January to May. Spring Advantage is January to August.
> 
> In the Character Performer auditions, you get scored in both animation (your ability to communicate without speaking) and dance. I know you can do parades if your dancing score is high enough, but your options are limited depending on how well you do in the audition. Also, even if youre the greatest dancer in the world, you still have to do well in the animation portion of the audition to get an opportunity as a character performer. AND every person in the character performer role will perform as a Disney character, possibly in addition to dancing, being a face character, etc. So you couldn't _just_ dance, at least in the college program. Full Time may be another story.
> 
> Most shows are reserved for dancers in the entertainment Equity union, but I know there are a couple (HSM might be one of them?) where its a mix of Equity performers and regular status performers.
> 
> Maybe someone can help with the specific shows that aren't reserved for equity?



Quick question about Character Performer auditions: Are they broken down depending on the roles you're trying out for? I'm pretty... awkward, to say the least, and there's no way I could perform the dance routines that Disney shows in their example movie at the College Program site.

But I would like to audition for the fully costumed characters (such as Mickey, Winnie the Pooh, etc). Do they require a lot of dancing and maneuvers, or is it basically just walk around and greet/sign autographs, etc?


----------



## MKandy

andy.b said:


> Hey everybody, got a couple question to ask.
> 
> 1. I know it's best to apply early for a better chance of getting in, but does that mean you should schedule the phone interview as early as possible also?
> 2. I've heard, but it might not totally be true, that sometimes they put you in a role similar to jobs you've already had. Is this true, and if so, I work at my uncle's auto repair, cleaning, answering phones and fixing cars.  Would this increase my chances of getting into attractions?
> 3. Does/has anybody gone to some concerts while on the CP? Like the band type of concerts.  I know the House of Blues is one place to go, but what are some of the other venues in/near Orlando?
> 
> Thanks.



1.  I personally scheduled my phone interview as soon as I could.  I would suggest doing that and getting it over with.
2. I believe they place you in a role that they feel suits you, based on your application and interview.  Whether or not this has to do with previous work experience, I don't know.  However, in my case it did seem that my previous work experience influenced what role (specifically what attraction) I got.
3. House of Blues is my favorite venue for concerts, but there are some others in downtown Orlando.

Hope this helps and have a magical day.


----------



## graygables

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you any of you alumni remember what day the next weeks schedule is usually posted?
> 
> I'm currently Seasonal and I'm waiting until the next schedule is posted before I book my hotel, but I can't for the life of me remember what day it comes out. I'm thinking it was Tuesday, maybe Thursday?
> 
> Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated!



Schedules post on Sunday, paystubs on Monday, and paychecks come on Thursdays.  I loved those days.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

graygables said:


> Schedules post on Sunday, paystubs on Monday, and paychecks come on Thursdays.  I loved those days.



Ahh, thank you! I did remember about Thurdsays...who could forget (E)very (P)aycheck (C)omes (O)n (T)hursday? And I didn't even work at that park. hahaha  

Okay, so now the countdown is Sunday. This is my first time back since my CP ended in May and I cannot believe how incredibly excited I am, nor can I believe just how incredibly broke I am going to be once I get home.


----------



## Berlioz70

hyperflame said:


> But I would like to audition for the fully costumed characters (such as Mickey, Winnie the Pooh, etc). Do they require a lot of dancing and maneuvers, or is it basically just walk around and greet/sign autographs, etc?



College Program students are auditioning for said characters, so the video you saw is what you need to do for all characters. Disney requires that everyone in the Entertainment department has basic dance skills. You do not have to be stellar by any means, but you do need to be able to move and pass the dance audition.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

hyperflame said:


> Quick question about Character Performer auditions: Are they broken down depending on the roles you're trying out for? I'm pretty... awkward, to say the least, and there's no way I could perform the dance routines that Disney shows in their example movie at the College Program site.
> 
> But I would like to audition for the fully costumed characters (such as Mickey, Winnie the Pooh, etc). Do they require a lot of dancing and maneuvers, or is it basically just walk around and greet/sign autographs, etc?



Adding to what Berlioz said, you have to be able to pass the dance portion to pass the entire audition. Similar to what I said before, you could be the best at the animation part, but you still have to pass the dance part to have a chance to be a character performer. The dance portion is set up to where each 8 counts gets progressively more difficult and that's how they know what color code to place you in. It starts out simple with things like marching and pivet turning to the beat, then the steps get harder and they fit more into the 8 counts and it continues like that. The steps themselves weren't very difficult, at least in the beginning, what was difficult was remembering when to do what and trying to keep up with the beat while being super nervous and overwhelmed. haha. The choreographer DOES perform the dance routine with you each time you practice and again for your actual audition in front of the judge, so you have that to lean on. I was number 76 out of 87 so while majority of the people were doing their actual audition, I got a lot more time to practice, so you may not want to be the first person there (But don't be late!). If being a character performer is really important to you, I say go for it. Remain calm, have fun, and do the best you can.

Also, here's a thread all about character performer auditions. Its quite long but it may help answer some questions for you.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1949108


----------



## CMHopeful!

I'm having a difficult time deciding what I want to major in, so I'm thinking I may just spend my first two years of college at my county college...instead of wasting money, & then transferring for my junior year.  Has anyone here waited until their junior year of college, or know anyone who has waited that long to do the Disney College Program? 

This is really upsetting me.  I've been dreaming soooo long about my freshmen year, heading to work at Disney World, but I just don't know if it's worth all the money it'd take to transfer from University to University...you know?   The only thing I know for certain is that I want to work for Disney, but not the area in which I'd be working in!  I NEED HELP, PLEASE!


----------



## disneychickforever

people do the college programs at different ages and college years.  I think Berlioz waited until she got her Master's until doing the CP (correct me if I'm wrong).  Also some people wait until their last semester in college to apply.  It's never too late.


----------



## disneychickforever

whoops double post!


----------



## CMHopeful!

Thank you!  I think it's just hard becuase I've always dreamed& planned to do this right off the bat, and now I'm realizing it may be out of reach due to decisions& money at the moment.  The information you gave me is reasurring though, so thanks again.


----------



## Holly_Golightly

CMHopeful! said:


> I'm having a difficult time deciding what I want to major in, so I'm thinking I may just spend my first two years of college at my county college...instead of wasting money, & then transferring for my junior year.  Has anyone here waited until their junior year of college, or know anyone who has waited that long to do the Disney College Program?



I'll be doing it during my senior year of college  In fact, although ideally I would've done it during my junior year as to have the option to extend my stay (studying abroad prohibited that option), I actually think it will be the best time for me to do it. 

Having been through three years of school already, I'm used to living on my own (so packing, apartment living, unfamiliar roomates, etc aren't as big a deal to me as some of the younger people who seem to be overly anxious about it), and having been in my major three years I have a much better sense of the roles I not only should choose for future career purposes, but would do better in as well. Just my two cents.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Okay, this might just be me being really thick, but I don't really understand the difference between the Fall Advantage and Fall Advantage Quarter seasons... it's a lot more obvious with the Spring dates.

Are FA and FA-Quarter really practically the same?  Any difference/pros and cons between the two?

My school is on the quarter system, FWIW. Hence my wondering.


----------



## disneychickforever

Fall Advantage Quarter are only open for students whose schools run on the Quarter or Trimester cycle.  If your school doesn't you can only do Fall Advantage or Fall.

I'm not sure if a student on the Quarter system gets to pick Fall Advantage or Fall, but I would imagine no as it might run into 2 different quarters.  Maybe someone else knows for sure.


----------



## Toffy

Question about apartment decorations.... how much can we do? I was starting to get all into the idea of it because it's fun and it'll help me stay motivated to keep the place mildly clean  I was thinking more along the lines of posters, whether they would rather have 'em tacked or taped or not at all... I saw that Brenna on her blog brought a little shelf to put odds and ends which I also thought was an excellent idea


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Okay, this might just be me being really thick, but I don't really understand the difference between the Fall Advantage and Fall Advantage Quarter seasons... it's a lot more obvious with the Spring dates.
> 
> Are FA and FA-Quarter really practically the same?  Any difference/pros and cons between the two?
> 
> My school is on the quarter system, FWIW. Hence my wondering.



The term for Fall is August to the first week of January, Fall Advantage is May/June to the first week of January. If it is allowed for you to do a non-quarter program while attending a quarter schedule school, make sure these dates wont run through two quarters.


----------



## disneychickforever

Toffy said:


> Question about apartment decorations.... how much can we do? I was starting to get all into the idea of it because it's fun and it'll help me stay motivated to keep the place mildly clean  I was thinking more along the lines of posters, whether they would rather have 'em tacked or taped or not at all... I saw that Brenna on her blog brought a little shelf to put odds and ends which I also thought was an excellent idea



I know they say to put as few holes in the wall as possible.  They recommended for us to get a bulletin board to put our stuff on.  Don't use the putty stuff because apparently it peels the paint off of the walls, just small tac holes.  Just don't do to many, ya know?


----------



## Joanna71985

CMHopeful! said:


> I'm having a difficult time deciding what I want to major in, so I'm thinking I may just spend my first two years of college at my county college...instead of wasting money, & then transferring for my junior year.  Has anyone here waited until their junior year of college, or know anyone who has waited that long to do the Disney College Program?
> 
> This is really upsetting me.  I've been dreaming soooo long about my freshmen year, heading to work at Disney World, but I just don't know if it's worth all the money it'd take to transfer from University to University...you know?   The only thing I know for certain is that I want to work for Disney, but not the area in which I'd be working in!  I NEED HELP, PLEASE!



Don't worry. I know many people who waited until their junior year (or later) to do the CP. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## hyperflame

I'm considering applying for the Transportation role, can any experienced DISers tell me what my chances are of getting to work in a Monorail-related capacity? Also, is the Transportation role strictly limited to watercraft and monorail jobs, or do Transportation CPs drive other vehicles, such as the backlot tour?


----------



## Joanna71985

hyperflame said:


> I'm considering applying for the Transportation role, can any experienced DISers tell me what my chances are of getting to work in a Monorail-related capacity? Also, is the Transportation role strictly limited to watercraft and monorail jobs, or do Transportation CPs drive other vehicles, such as the backlot tour?



They are decent chances. Just mention during the interview that you would like to work the monorail over watercraft, and I'm sure that will help.

Yes. Transportation is just the monorail, the ferry/boats at the MK, the boats at Epcot, and the boats between DHS and Epcot. Backlot Tour falls under attractions.


----------



## Holly_Golightly

I plan on doing DCP Fall Advantage, which from what I've read so far ends in early January. However, my school begins Spring semester in early January as well and I'm worried that my classes will start before I get back. Is it possible to request to leave a day or two early due to my classes starting so I don't have miss the first couple days of classes?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Holly_Golightly said:


> I plan on doing DCP Fall Advantage, which from what I've read so far ends in early January. However, my school begins Spring semester in early January as well and I'm worried that my classes will start before I get back. Is it possible to request to leave a day or two early due to my classes starting so I don't have miss the first couple days of classes?



I'm not sure about requesting to leave early but I do know you choose what day you want to arrive on the program and what day you want to leave, so you should try to pick the earliest departure date to better your chances of being home before your classes start. 

Anyone else know about requesting to leave a few days early?


----------



## KGH

Holly_Golightly said:


> I plan on doing DCP Fall Advantage, which from what I've read so far ends in early January. However, my school begins Spring semester in early January as well and I'm worried that my classes will start before I get back. Is it possible to request to leave a day or two early due to my classes starting so I don't have miss the first couple days of classes?



They give you the chance to make arrangements so that if you are required to leave early because of a school conflict, you can do so with no issues.


----------



## disneychickforever

KGH said:


> They give you the chance to make arrangements so that if you are required to leave early because of a school conflict, you can do so with no issues.



How do we make these arrangements?  I didn't pay attention to my school schedule when I picked my dates >_<


----------



## khancock

disneychickforever said:


> How do we make these arrangements?  I didn't pay attention to my school schedule when I picked my dates >_<



They will provide this information when you are there.  You will need to provide documentation, though.  So if you aren't able to get that online, you should go on and get that now.

I think they only let people leave 1-2 weeks earlier than their scheduled time.  Could be wrong on this.


----------



## Holly_Golightly

Thanks! That is such a relief! I was worried I was going to have to move out, drive from Florida to Pennsylvania, and then start school (a few days late nonetheless) the very next day. Not sure I could handle that schedule . . .


----------



## christiemarsh88

I just read on someone's blog, who is arriving about the same time as me, that she had found out she was probably going to be working at Animal Kingdom.  How did she find out so early?  I thought we wouldn't learn anything about our work location until after check-in.


----------



## disneychickforever

christiemarsh88 said:


> I just read on someone's blog, who is arriving about the same time as me, that she had found out she was probably going to be working at Animal Kingdom.  How did she find out so early?  I thought we wouldn't learn anything about our work location until after check-in.



A lot of people are messaging current CPs and Seasonal Cast Members to look up in the database where they will be working.

Keep in mind that there is a reason this information isn't given publicly, because it can be changed at the last minute.  That's why I personally am waiting until arrival to find out my location.


----------



## taigirl87

disneychickforever said:


> A lot of people are messaging current CPs and Seasonal Cast Members to look up in the database where they will be working.
> 
> Keep in mind that there is a reason this information isn't given publicly, because it can be changed at the last minute.  That's why I personally am waiting until arrival to find out my location.



I was going to wait too...but then a friend of mine looked me up for fun then offered to tell me. My mom encouraged me to find out, to help give her more peace of mind. i hope my location stays the same...but i do understand that it can change.


----------



## BethAnne Sthrn Belle

christiemarsh88 said:


> I just read on someone's blog, who is arriving about the same time as me, that she had found out she was probably going to be working at Animal Kingdom.  How did she find out so early?  I thought we wouldn't learn anything about our work location until after check-in.



yeah honestly ppl shouldn't be sharing their locations in public profiles until they know for sure.

Current CPS or any castmember can look you up in the system. I think it's fun to know my possible location.

At first i was bummed by what I was told, but was excited about the costume. My sis and her roommates also picked up hours around my location to check it out, so the more I thought about it, I have come to love the idea.

I thought it was an odd location, but I guess in a way I asked for it.  My interviewer asked me what my favorite park/ thing about my WDW trip was and I kinda said the first thing that came to mind. And that's where I ended up, so they must really go by the notes your interviewer takes.

Can't wait 'till August 10th when the jobs official!

(on the Facebook good there's a catagory for this Location question)


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

BethAnne Sthrn Belle said:


> yeah honestly ppl shouldn't be sharing their locations in public profiles until they know for sure.
> 
> Current CPS or any castmember can look you up in the system. I think it's fun to know my possible location.
> 
> At first i was bummed by what I was told, but was excited about the costume. My sis and her roommates also picked up hours around my location to check it out, so the more I thought about it, I have come to love the idea.
> 
> I thought it was an odd location, but I guess in a way I asked for it.  My interviewer asked me what my favorite park/ thing about my WDW trip was and I kinda said the first thing that came to mind. And that's where I ended up, so they must really go by the notes your interviewer takes.
> 
> Can't wait 'till August 10th when the jobs official!
> 
> (on the Facebook good there's a catagory for this Location question)



Yep! I told my interviewer my favorite character was Eeyore and I liked workign with kids, I ended up in Fantasyland. Another person I worked with had told them her favorite ride was Peter Pan. They do try to put you in ap lace where you are interested.


----------



## disneychickforever

ok a question for current and past CPs: how did/do you find a healthy balance between work, play, and sleep? I remember last time I crawled back into bed after my morning shift sometimes, and I don't want to do that this time!


----------



## Toffy

Question about roles... Is Main Entrance Operations have you stuck to just one specific park and just one specific area??? For example, is there at all a chance I could work the ticket booths at Blizzard Beach one day and then the parking tram at DHS the next???


----------



## MKandy

Toffy said:


> Question about roles... Is Main Entrance Operations have you stuck to just one specific park and just one specific area??? For example, is there at all a chance I could work the ticket booths at Blizzard Beach one day and then the parking tram at DHS the next???



Not usually.  Most of the time Main Entrance Operations CPs work in one specific area.  My roommate worked Main Entrance at the Magic Kingdom and that was it.  Parking is a completely different part of Main Entrance Operations as well.  In fact, Parking is even broken down into sections as well; tram/parking vehicles and toll booth.  Another one of my roommates worked Parking at TTC.  He pretty much just drove/spieled on the tram.  He liked it though and he had a lot of fun with it.  It is a really laid-back role.

Have a magical day.


----------



## khancock

BethAnne Sthrn Belle said:


> Current CPS or any castmember can look you up in the system. I think it's fun to know my possible location.



they are probably doing this on the cast portal.

they shouldn't be doing that.  i'm pretty sure information on the portal that isn't specifically marked as being shareble with non-cast member (guests) isn't supposed to be shared with anyone who isn't a cast member.  people who haven't arrived aren't cast members

im sure college recruiting doesnt deal with the headaches or disappointments from someone who gets moved.  also if someone decideds to go out and get shoes based on what someone told them and ends up in a location that requires different shoes or they buy the wrong type of shoe, they will get stuck unless they are able to return them.


----------



## OnoGrinds

Is it possible to switch locations Within your role.  I am a recreation roler starting on Aug 12.  Lets say I get assigned at one of the hotels' pools or marinas.  Would it be possible for me to request to move to a different location within my role....possibly a different hotel or move to a waterpark.  Let me know if any of you have done this or heard of anyone who has.  I know it is very hard to change roles, but is it as hard to change jobs within your role.  I would imagine it is easier.  Let me know.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Joanna71985

OnoGrinds said:


> Is it possible to switch locations Within your role.  I am a recreation roler starting on Aug 12.  Lets say I get assigned at one of the hotels' pools or marinas.  Would it be possible for me to request to move to a different location within my role....possibly a different hotel or move to a waterpark.  Let me know if any of you have done this or heard of anyone who has.  I know it is very hard to change roles, but is it as hard to change jobs within your role.  I would imagine it is easier.  Let me know.  Thanks everyone!



Unfortunately it isn't that common. Usually people stay the whole CP in their assigned location.


----------



## Toffy

Question about Concierge... I see it says you may be serving alcohol on the role description section of the site, and since I'm a minor would that automatically mean I couldn't apply for this role, or is it the sort of thing they'd just make sure I wasn't on the rotation that would deal with liquor? I'm tryin' to bump my role selection list up to 9 haha...


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> Question about Concierge... I see it says you may be serving alcohol on the role description section of the site, and since I'm a minor would that automatically mean I couldn't apply for this role, or is it the sort of thing they'd just make sure I wasn't on the rotation that would deal with liquor?



I was told you can be 18 and serve alcohol. But they may also put you somewhere that it isn't served (when I did merchandise, I was 19. And they put me in the MK, where it isn't served).


----------



## piratechick

Toffy said:


> Question about Concierge... I see it says you may be serving alcohol on the role description section of the site, and since I'm a minor would that automatically mean I couldn't apply for this role, or is it the sort of thing they'd just make sure I wasn't on the rotation that would deal with liquor? I'm tryin' to bump my role selection list up to 9 haha...




The legal age to serve alcohol (not drink it) is 18 years old, so you will be fine considering you have to be 18 to do the program anyway. I served alcohol when I did QSFB in my last program and I was only 19 years old.


----------



## Toffy

Interesting!!! I didn't know that!!! Haha, ya learn something new every day  Thanks you two! 

And mkandy, sorry I never said thank you for your answer earlier, that really helped me a great deal 

Actually, there's about three zillion people I never said thank you to, I ask so many questions I barely breath in time to say thank you before I ADD on to the another one haha


----------



## BethAnne Sthrn Belle

hey guesss I was just wondering the names of the shopping malls near the bus stop?

 I want to look up them online so I know what kind of shops they have, so I can figure out if I need to do a bit of shopping before I fly in. Thanls!


----------



## FatMan2k3

The one right by the housing area is the 'Orlando Premium Outlets' - Their shop list is at premiumoutlets dot com  (sorry, can't use URLs yet  )

I've been using Chatham Manor Blvd as a reference point on Google Maps.  While not perfect, it appears to be a relative good resource.  For example, I just found out that there is a branch of my local bank about 13 miles away.  Not something, I'll ever want to have to go to, but I will be getting a check back for the security deposit on the place I'm moving out of, so it will be nice to be able to deposit it.


----------



## Berlioz70

BethAnne Sthrn Belle said:


> hey guesss I was just wondering the names of the shopping malls near the bus stop?



The outlets listed above are near the commons - so you could take a bus there then walk. I personally do not like those outlets because they are pretty pricey, however, there is an outlet just down 535 near WalMart that is great!! 

The CP buses will go to the Orlando Mall (I think once a week) so that will be an option. It also visits WalMart and Publix (the grocery store down here). You could take the bus to WalMart and visit the outlets I mentioned, but there is a short walk involved.

Check out this map - I've marked it with WalMart, Outlets, and the Apartments: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&gl=us&ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=100021101601552632234.00046e9620eacb431f632&ll=28.369048,-81.486626&spn=0.070085,0.128918&z=13


----------



## FatMan2k3

Ah, I knew Chatham and Patterson were right next to each other, I didn't realize Vista was all the way on the other side of 535.  My apologies.


----------



## grownoats

how much do paychecks average per week with taxes and rent taken out?


----------



## Berlioz70

It varies based on your role, and where you live. Look at this post: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/?skip=20#24403


----------



## grownoats

thank you, that is so helpful because I've never lived away from home before so I've never had to budget for food or rent.


----------



## BethAnne Sthrn Belle

FatMan2k3 said:


> The one right by the housing area is the 'Orlando Premium Outlets' - Their shop list is at premiumoutlets dot com  (sorry, can't use URLs yet  )
> 
> I've been using Chatham Manor Blvd as a reference point on Google Maps.  While not perfect, it appears to be a relative good resource.  For example, I just found out that there is a branch of my local bank about 13 miles away.  Not something, I'll ever want to have to go to, but I will be getting a check back for the security deposit on the place I'm moving out of, so it will be nice to be able to deposit it.



Thankyou! I'll def. be using google maps. right now I don't have high speed internet.


----------



## BethAnne Sthrn Belle

Berlioz70 said:


> The outlets listed above are near the commons - so you could take a bus there then walk. I personally do not like those outlets because they are pretty pricey, however, there is an outlet just down 535 near WalMart that is great!!
> 
> The CP buses will go to the Orlando Mall (I think once a week) so that will be an option. It also visits WalMart and Publix (the grocery store down here). You could take the bus to WalMart and visit the outlets I mentioned, but there is a short walk involved.
> 
> Check out this map - I've marked it with WalMart, Outlets, and the Apartments: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&gl=us&ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=100021101601552632234.00046e9620eacb431f632&ll=28.369048,-81.486626&spn=0.070085,0.128918&z=13




Thankyou so Much for the map- I'll have to wait til im not using dialup to load it though. Do you know the name of the outlet near walmart?


----------



## rachaelfig

I know this is a CP questions thread but mine sort of fits.

Is it possible to apply for both the CP and a PI? I don't know if the same people are choosing - I bet that would look kind of tacky, but it would be like having a fail safe in the case of not being chosen for a PI. Just wondering.


----------



## grownoats

it has this link on the map, http://www.lbvfs.com/


----------



## graygables

rachaelfig said:


> I know this is a CP questions thread but mine sort of fits.
> 
> Is it possible to apply for both the CP and a PI? I don't know if the same people are choosing - I bet that would look kind of tacky, but it would be like having a fail safe in the case of not being chosen for a PI. Just wondering.




BTDT.  I applied for both for Jan '09 and was glad I had my backup plan of the CP in place as the PI didn't happen.  I also extended my CP just in case and applied for the June PIs, which I DID get  Point being, cover those bases...any foot in the door!


----------



## BethAnne Sthrn Belle

grownoats said:


> it has this link on the map, http://www.lbvfs.com/




Thanks!


----------



## rachaelfig

graygables said:


> BTDT.  I applied for both for Jan '09 and was glad I had my backup plan of the CP in place as the PI didn't happen.  I also extended my CP just in case and applied for the June PIs, which I DID get  Point being, cover those bases...any foot in the door!



Thanks!


----------



## OnoGrinds

A group of 4 of us are hoping to live together when we get down to Disney.  I know u can only commit to 1 roommate for sure before you get down there, so we broke up into two groups of two.  We figured this would give us a better chance to be placed together. What types of things can we do to increase the chances of all four of us living together?  Arrive early...how early do people start showing up?....stand in line together?  Anything else?   We all have got to know eachother pretty well and are really hoping this works out!


----------



## Joanna71985

OnoGrinds said:


> A group of 4 of us are hoping to live together when we get down to Disney.  I know u can only commit to 1 roommate for sure before you get down there, so we broke up into two groups of two.  We figured this would give us a better chance to be placed together. What types of things can we do to increase the chances of all four of us living together?  Arrive early...how early do people start showing up?....stand in line together?  Anything else?   We all have got to know eachother pretty well and are really hoping this works out!



The only thing you can do to help your chances is get to check in as early as possible (they open at 8am), and stand in line together. But unfortunately even doing this doesn't guarantee that. It all depends on who is working check-in.


----------



## Toffy

I'm in the exact same position as you OnoGrinds!!! Are you doing Fall 09??? Let us know how it goes when you check in, I'm curious to see if ya make it!!!


----------



## OnoGrinds

Toffy said:


> I'm in the exact same position as you OnoGrinds!!! Are you doing Fall 09??? Let us know how it goes when you check in, I'm curious to see if ya make it!!!



Yea, Ill def let you know what happens.  It seems like a lot of people do it and have no problem at all, but there have been a few stories of students who were turned down and placed with someone else.  Whatever happens happens, it will all work out!  I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## atmtcprincess

Ok so I have a question that I'm pretty sure hasn't been asked in the last 80+ pages... has anyone tried to apply for both DLR and WDW's college programs at the same time? Is this even allowed?  I can't decide which one I want to do!


----------



## bopnopper9

atmtcprincess said:


> Ok so I have a question that I'm pretty sure hasn't been asked in the last 80+ pages... has anyone tried to apply for both DLR and WDW's college programs at the same time? Is this even allowed?  I can't decide which one I want to do!



In our presentation we were told it wasn't allowed.  You just had to pick one.  I heard it's much harder to get into the DLR program, though.  Disney Land is smaller than WDW.


----------



## Toffy

bopnopper9 said:


> In our presentation we were told it wasn't allowed.  You just had to pick one.  I heard it's much harder to get into the DLR program, though.  Disney Land is smaller than WDW.



See I was told the direct opposite at my presentation... actually, they said they were going to try and combine the programs either this semester or next so that when you have your interview, you can be applying for both resorts at the same time. Doesn't look like it's gonna happen for Spring 2010, but who knows...


----------



## j_dp456

Goofster18 said:


> HEY!!  That was a fast reply!!  I really want to do entertainment, however I know that is very hard to do and very few people get picked, I'm only 5 ft. 10 so nothing special there.  all I have is I'm a* Puppetry Major at college, and I'm a freshman*.  I would really like to do attractions, anywhere, specifically in MK which is the park whre I cry whenever I go case its my favorite!!  Attractions, character attendant and merch would be next.  I would like to do either program, bu advantage sounds better and like  longer time to enjoy Fla  and DISNEYY!!!!  apparently most people who really want it will get it, I got worried when he first said 1700 but after he said one role i felt sssooooo much better hahaha.  I'm not sure who my interview will be with, they didn't tell me, all i got was a time date and some little reminders like have a copy of the role checklist available, etc.  and I think fantasyland would be fun to work, just because I'm a sucker for those rides   overall, pirates woud be fun to do, the ride.  That and haunted mansion are my favorites, but I can't keep a straight face to save my life, I smile all the time, even when I'm angry, so HM seems a far stretch, I'll just enjoy riding it!!
> Thanks!!  Have a magical day!!!
> Goofster18



I've never even heard of something like this. What kind of classes do you take?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Has anyone done the program as a freshman? What was that experience like for you?

I've been thinking about applying for Spring 2010 (I've got a couple of days yet to decide...) but part of me wonders if it might be kind of weird to do the program so early on. 

To complicate matters, my school doesn't start until September 16! That's a long way away - I'd probably be all applied before even meeting and discussing it with my advisor. 

Any thoughts and advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MKandy

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Has anyone done the program as a freshman? What was that experience like for you?
> 
> I've been thinking about applying for Spring 2010 (I've got a couple of days yet to decide...) but part of me wonders if it might be kind of weird to do the program so early on.
> 
> To complicate matters, my school doesn't start until September 16! That's a long way away - I'd probably be all applied before even meeting and discussing it with my advisor.
> 
> Any thoughts and advice would be greatly appreciated!



I personally wouldn't start the program without talking with my advisor first.  Your advisor will be able to make sure you plan your college education around the CP.  Your college education is the most important thing.  Disney World will always be there and the CP will also always be an option for you.  I would suggest you wait until at least your second semester so that you can talk to your advisor.

Have a magical day.


----------



## khancock

bopnopper9 said:


> I heard it's much harder to get into the DLR program, though.  Disney Land is smaller than WDW.



DLR's program is much smaller, but smaller doesn't mean that it is more competitive.

They have struggled to get people to apply for DLR's program since they started it.  They even went as far a year or so ago as to tell people interested in WDW that all positions were filled and that if they wanted to do the CP that they had to interview for DLR (and then a week or so later started interviewing for WDW again for several weeks).

If anything, DLR's program is more expensive to do than WDW's.  Yes, the pay rate is higher, but you get less hours and your rent is way more $$ and you have to take the courses ($$ for books and course materials), and you have to join the union and pay membership dues.  You also have to pay like $700-$800 up front before you get there.  WDW only requires the $100 assessment fee up front, courses are optional, and you aren't eligible for the union.

If you apply and interview for DLR, I'd lay money that they will offer you for whatever you apply for.  Just make sure you are certain that you know what you are getting into.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

MKandy said:


> I personally wouldn't start the program without talking with my advisor first.  Your advisor will be able to make sure you plan your college education around the CP.  Your college education is the most important thing.  Disney World will always be there and the CP will also always be an option for you.  I would suggest you wait until at least your second semester so that you can talk to your advisor.
> 
> Have a magical day.



Well that was actually kind of my question. The application for Spring 2010 goes up before school starts... I wouldn't just dive into the program without asking anyone about it, but I might need to just dive into applying if I decide I want to do it right away. 

Or did you mean wait until my second semester to apply?


----------



## MKandy

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Well that was actually kind of my question. The application for Spring 2010 goes up before school starts... I wouldn't just dive into the program without asking anyone about it, but I might need to just dive into applying if I decide I want to do it right away.
> 
> Or did you mean wait until my second semester to apply?



I'm sorry that I wasn't very clear, nor was I really any help.  Allow me to try again. 

I believe that you should wait until at least your second semester to apply.  I think it is important for students to have the whole "college" experience before doing the CP.  I also think that one should take a semester to talk with their advisor and school officials to see how the CP can work for them.  I wouldn't recommend rushing into the CP without making sure everything with your school is in order.  This, of course, is only my opinion.

Hope this time I was bit better at helping.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

MKandy said:


> I'm sorry that I wasn't very clear, nor was I really any help.  Allow me to try again.
> 
> I believe that you should wait until at least your second semester to apply.  I think it is important for students to have the whole "college" experience before doing the CP.  I also think that one should take a semester to talk with their advisor and school officials to see how the CP can work for them.  I wouldn't recommend rushing into the CP without making sure everything with your school is in order.  This, of course, is only my opinion.
> 
> Hope this time I was bit better at helping.



Ah, okay, thank you!  You make a good point. I actually talked to my mom about it to and she basically said what you said, so I'm back to waiting to apply for Fall 2010.


----------



## atmtcprincess

bopnopper9 said:


> In our presentation we were told it wasn't allowed.  You just had to pick one.  I heard it's much harder to get into the DLR program, though.  Disney Land is smaller than WDW.





Toffy said:


> See I was told the direct opposite at my presentation... actually, they said they were going to try and combine the programs either this semester or next so that when you have your interview, you can be applying for both resorts at the same time. Doesn't look like it's gonna happen for Spring 2010, but who knows...



So I decided to give Disney a call and see what they had to say.  I was told that you can apply to both programs at the same time.  You conduct two separate interviews but you only have to fill out the preliminary online interview once.  The lady who answered my question told me that it's been a while since someone had asked that so I'm hoping her info was accurate.  Can anyone give them a call tomorrow and ask just to make sure I'm getting a straight answer? 1-800-722-2930  I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## khancock

atmtcprincess said:


> Can anyone give them a call tomorrow and ask just to make sure I'm getting a straight answer?



I wouldn't suggest calling.  You won't have any tangible documentation of the answer.  You'll need it if you get conflicting information along the way.

It has been my experience that you often call 5 times, ask the same question to 5 different people and get 5 different answers.  When you have something in writing, there isn't room to argue that you weren't told something or you misunderstood.

What I would do is email WDW (wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com) and also DLR (dlr.college.recruiting@disney.com).

You should get the same answer.

But if you don't, then you should forward each of them the answer that the other provided and ask them to get a definitive answer.

If they both say that you can (first try or after several), then you have that documented.  If you run into someone further in the process, like during your interview, that says "no", then you have the documentation that says that you are OK.

With that said, my opinion is that you really should pick which program you want to apply for and leave it at that.  Outside of the name and basic "living, learning, and earning" concept, they are very, very different (costs, classes, housing, transportation - DLR doesn't have it, available positions, etc.)  They paint the picture that the only difference is that one is in CA and one is in FL, but there are more differences than just location.  A lot more.


----------



## kel89

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Has anyone done the program as a freshman? What was that experience like for you?
> 
> I've been thinking about applying for Spring 2010 (I've got a couple of days yet to decide...) but part of me wonders if it might be kind of weird to do the program so early on.
> 
> To complicate matters, my school doesn't start until September 16! That's a long way away - I'd probably be all applied before even meeting and discussing it with my advisor.
> 
> Any thoughts and advice would be greatly appreciated!



I havent done a CP but im thinking of applying for Spring 2010. I agree I'd wait and enjoy your first year of college and get everything figured out with and advisor. Im going into my third year and I wish I would have tried to go when i was a sophmore, it would have been easier for me to make up classes in the summer semester, when I had a larger group of classes to take, and less major-specific ones.


----------



## ashliejere

Hey guys. Quick question...during an interview when they ask do you have any questions..what do most people as there? I never know what to ask, so I always say no. I was reading a thread about interview questions and one tip said to make sure you ask questions when they ask you for them. Do most people ask anything important there? I'm usually really good in interviews but I've always wondered what people ask there.


----------



## atmtcprincess

bopnopper9 said:


> In our presentation we were told it wasn't allowed.  You just had to pick one.  I heard it's much harder to get into the DLR program, though.  Disney Land is smaller than WDW.





Toffy said:


> See I was told the direct opposite at my presentation... actually, they said they were going to try and combine the programs either this semester or next so that when you have your interview, you can be applying for both resorts at the same time. Doesn't look like it's gonna happen for Spring 2010, but who knows...





khancock said:


> I wouldn't suggest calling.  You won't have any tangible documentation of the answer.  You'll need it if you get conflicting information along the way.
> 
> It has been my experience that you often call 5 times, ask the same question to 5 different people and get 5 different answers.  When you have something in writing, there isn't room to argue that you weren't told something or you misunderstood.
> 
> What I would do is email WDW (wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com) and also DLR (dlr.college.recruiting@disney.com).
> 
> You should get the same answer.
> 
> But if you don't, then you should forward each of them the answer that the other provided and ask them to get a definitive answer.
> 
> If they both say that you can (first try or after several), then you have that documented.  If you run into someone further in the process, like during your interview, that says "no", then you have the documentation that says that you are OK.
> 
> With that said, my opinion is that you really should pick which program you want to apply for and leave it at that.  Outside of the name and basic "living, learning, and earning" concept, they are very, very different (costs, classes, housing, transportation - DLR doesn't have it, available positions, etc.)  They paint the picture that the only difference is that one is in CA and one is in FL, but there are more differences than just location.  A lot more.



I've done a lot of looking into both programs and I have found that they are very different.  I like aspects of both programs and it really is a draw for me.  I was starting to think I should just apply for one program and be on the safe side since something like you mentioned can happen.  Ultimately, I'll probably just apply for one program.

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## DisneyAngie

I can't speak directly towards the CP interview, as I've never interviewed for that, but I've heard that you should always go into an interview with at least one question, in case they ask if you have any.  Apparently it looks like you're not really interested if you don't have ANY questions.  This isn't the time to ask about pay, or vacation time, or anything that might make you seem like less of a good candidate (or more of a selfish one).  If there's something you're wondering about, this is a good time to ask.  A good strategy is, if you don't have a question, ask one you already know the answer to.  Just don't ask something really obvious that they would expect you to have figured out on your own, or something that is covered on the CP program's web site (once you think you know what you're going to ask, maybe check the site to make sure it's not on there).  Now, being on this board, you probably know a little more about the program than the average applicant would, so you have a slight edge.  You could always ask when you should expect to hear back from them.  Other topics might include if you had a specific question regarding the "Disney look," how easy it is to incorporate the Disney classes into your work schedule, that sort of thing.  This shows that you've given the position some serious thought, and are really interested.


----------



## NicoleRose

I'm also going to be a Freshman this year and was planning to apply for Spring 2010 but I'm going into college with 15 college hours so thats pretty much a semester so I didnt think i'd be putting myself too far behind by doing the program so early. 

Do you think i'd really be at the much of a disadvantage? Originally, I wanted to do the Career start program but I dont turn 18 until aug 31 so i was too young for that by a couple weeks so this was my next best option. I've been looking forward to doing CP for over the past year, now i'm even more nervous after those responses to the other freshman question haha


----------



## MKandy

NicoleRose said:


> Do you think i'd really be at the much of a disadvantage? Originally, I wanted to do the Career start program but I dont turn 18 until aug 31 so i was too young for that by a couple weeks so this was my next best option. I've been looking forward to doing CP for over the past year, now i'm even more nervous after those responses to the other freshman question haha



You have a slight advantage.  If you have had a chance to sit down with an advisor and talk to him/her about it, then I would say go ahead and apply.  However, if you haven't, I would wait until then.  I don't think doing the CP would put you behind or at a "disadvantage."  I just think that it would be better to talk to someone from your school first just to make sure everything is ok.  As I've said before, Disney World will always be there and you'll have plenty of time to do the CP.

Have a magical day.


----------



## NicoleRose

MKandy said:


> You have a slight advantage.  If you have had a chance to sit down with an advisor and talk to him/her about it, then I would say go ahead and apply.  However, if you haven't, I would wait until then.  I don't think doing the CP would put you behind or at a "disadvantage."  I just think that it would be better to talk to someone from your school first just to make sure everything is ok.  As I've said before, Disney World will always be there and you'll have plenty of time to do the CP.
> 
> Have a magical day.



alright, thanks for the advice


----------



## bellebookworm9

I've only read the first 17 pages of this thread and this question may have been answered somewhere already. What does PI stand for? I cannot for the life of me figure it out!


----------



## FatMan2k3

Typically Professional Internship (a companion to the CP), could also be Pleasure Island, but I doubt it in the context of this thread.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Thanks, I was thinking Pleasure Island but I also realized that didn't make much sense!


----------



## CMHopeful!

graygables said:


> I would apply earlier rather than later.  I applied late this year and did get in, but not without my share of nerve-wracking nights and stress-filled days!  It took a full month for me to get my offer and I got my 2nd choice, mostly b/c of my experience and b/c my first choice was full  .  You have 2 weeks after receiving it to accept, then another 2 weeks to pay your program fee, so it could easily be 8 weeks after your interview before you have to make a final decision.  Some students waited much longer than I did.  To be honest, if the economy keeps going the way it is, I think the CP is going to be V-E-R-Y popular, more than ever, so the early bird may have a better chance at the worm.
> 
> I don't recall the application being any different than a standard work app.  Name, social, previous employers, etc.  Pretty standard stuff.



Is there a season that is easier to get into than another...I think I heard fall is much easier than summer to get into because summer is more popular due to scheduling??? And what is the program fee? (I'm nervous I won't have money to fly home! Hahaha not that staying in FL would be a problem!  ) Lol


----------



## khancock

CMHopeful! said:


> Is there a season that is easier to get into than another...I think I heard fall is much easier than summer to get into because summer is more popular due to scheduling???



I've never been able to find hard data on this, but if I was to guess based on what I do know, I'd say either of the Advantage programs would be easier.  since they span the summer, more people may be inclined to do either the spring or fall so that they could return to school over the summer to "catch up".

As for summer, they really haven't had a summer program in a very long time.  they sometimes allow alumni to come back over the summer, but don't open it up to first timers.



CMHopeful! said:


> And what is the program fee? (I'm nervous I won't have money to fly home!



$100 right now
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_costs.html


----------



## coorsie

So I've spent the last two days reading the last 80 pages of this, and I have one question that I don't think was really covered. Transportation-wise, do the CP busses/vans go everywhere (hotels and all) you'd possibly be needed? And would you be able to use the regular Disney busses if for instance you just wanted to go from a hotel to a park? Would you have to be out of uniform?

I'm sure there are more questions floating around in my head somewhere, but I'll get to them eventually I'm sure. Also, I know it was briefly covered, but if anyone's out there doing Hospitality as their role this fall, care to share some of your experience?


----------



## graygables

coorsie said:


> So I've spent the last two days reading the last 80 pages of this, and I have one question that I don't think was really covered. Transportation-wise, do the CP busses/vans go everywhere (hotels and all) you'd possibly be needed? And would you be able to use the regular Disney busses if for instance you just wanted to go from a hotel to a park? Would you have to be out of uniform?
> 
> I'm sure there are more questions floating around in my head somewhere, but I'll get to them eventually I'm sure. Also, I know it was briefly covered, but if anyone's out there doing Hospitality as their role this fall, care to share some of your experience?



Yes, there is plenty of transportation to get you to your work location as well as costuming, WalMart, local malls, as well as special day trips to other places.  There are also the new friends you will make with vehicles whom you can hit up for a ride somewhere. 

As far as using the Disney bus to hop from resort to park or vice versa, yes, you have to be out of costume.  I lived at AKL for the first month of my program (DVC points!) and worked at AK, so a few times, I took advantage of the bus to get "home".  If I was wearing the stock costume which was tan shorts, I could get away with just changing shirts, or if it was cool, putting a sweatshirt on to cover my shirt.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I couldn't help but to look at the CareerStart applications and application process. I noticed that they have to fax in their applications and do a web interview. Is this only for CareerStart? I thought everything for the college program was done online now? Also, is the web interview new or has that always been a part of CareerStart?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Pure_Imagination said:


> I couldn't help but to look at the CareerStart applications and application process. I noticed that they have to fax in their applications and do a web interview. Is this only for CareerStart? I thought everything for the college program was done online now? Also, is the web interview new or has that always been a part of CareerStart?



unlike the college program, people applying for careerstart to have to fax in their application and letter of recommendation.


----------



## khancock

Pure_Imagination said:


> Also, is the web interview new or has that always been a part of CareerStart?



That is a new step for WDW.

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that WDW CP people will be doing that too.


----------



## coorsie

graygables said:


> Yes, there is plenty of transportation to get you to your work location as well as costuming, WalMart, local malls, as well as special day trips to other places.  There are also the new friends you will make with vehicles whom you can hit up for a ride somewhere.



thanks for that reply!! and i have to say, i've been reading through some of these blogs that people posted and i'm really enjoying reading yours!


----------



## glendalais

Pure_Imagination said:


> Also, is the web interview new or has that always been a part of CareerStart?





khancock said:


> That is a new step for WDW.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that WDW CP people will be doing that too.



The Web-Based Interview has been part of the hiring process for all applicants (both General Employment and Student Programmes) at the _Disneyland_ Resort in California for qutie some time. 

As I understand it, as we at Walt Disney Parks and Resorts move towards providing a "One Disney" experience for our Guests and Cast Members at both the _Disneyland_ Resort and the _Walt Disney World_ Resort through integration and streamlining of our Domestic Operations and Procedures, this process will be eventually introduced for all applicants, both General Employment and College and International Programme at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Thanks.

But suddenly I feel a lot less confident about applying


----------



## coorsie

New question. Since the applications just went up, I'm toying with the idea of applying for Spring 2010. Thing is, I'd know for sure that I can't do it next Spring. I just want to see what the process is like. Would you recommend this? Or would Disney consider it a waste of time if I applied and then denied an invitation. Also, when I go to apply for Fall 2010, would they be able to see that I had already gotten accepted/denied, etc?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

coorsie said:


> New question. Since the applications just went up, I'm toying with the idea of applying for Spring 2010. Thing is, I'd know for sure that I can't do it next Spring. I just want to see what the process is like. Would you recommend this? Or would Disney consider it a waste of time if I applied and then denied an invitation. Also, when I go to apply for Fall 2010, would they be able to see that I had already gotten accepted/denied, etc?



This situation is kind of a catch 22. Its nice for you personally to be able to see what the process is like, but at the same time, if you get accepted into a role, that means some other person out there got rejected. 

While Disney doesn't penalize you for applying and then denying the offer, I personally wouldn't do it just out of kindness for others. The entire process is very straight forward and if you want to know specifics just look around on the boards. I know there are threads that state questions people got in their interviews for certain roles, how long it took to get their folders/letters, whether they got their number one choice or not, etc. I would just follow bloggers who are applying for Spring 2010 because that'll be very close to a personal experience and that way you'll have a solid (and well rounded) idea of what happens.


----------



## khancock

What MarinaAndCharlie said is something that I would 2nd.

Here is another way to look at it.  I'm sure a few people applied and interviewed last semester just to see what it like knowing that they wouldn't be able to participate just to prepare to apply and interview this semester.  Then as the site was updated yesterday, they got hit with the new Gallup profile which wasn't part of the process last time.  

You'll get an idea of what people are going through via their personal accounts on here and on their blogs.

BTW- I refuse to call it a web based interview because, while web based, it is still a profile conducted by Gallup.  I'm sure some of you may strongly diasgree, disagree, agree, or strongly agree to my stance on this.


----------



## coorsie

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> This situation is kind of a catch 22. Its nice for you personally to be able to see what the process is like, but at the same time, if you get accepted into a role, that means some other person out there got rejected.



I suppose I didn't really think of it that way. I guess I'll just be following along and applying in the spring then. Thanks


----------



## Pure_Imagination

You could always just watch the e-presentation and then not apply. The rest really is like a normal job application scenario- you fill out an application, check off what you want to do, put down previous job experiences, and take a stupid Gallup interview. 

If you want to practice start applying for other jobs with big companies- like Kroger, and I think someone said Best Buy was another. They use the same exact type of online interview.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

khancock said:


> BTW- I refuse to call it a web based interview because, while web based, it is still a profile conducted by Gallup.  I'm sure some of you may strongly diasgree, disagree, agree, or strongly agree to my stance on this.



hahaha!!!  nice one!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

I know this has pry been asked a billion times before I just can't find the thread for it.  But how much do the apartments cost?  Specifically a 4-bedroom @ Chatham - THANKS!


----------



## HallGirl

GiggleGoddess said:


> I know this has pry been asked a billion times before I just can't find the thread for it.  But how much do the apartments cost?  Specifically a 4-bedroom @ Chatham - THANKS!



According to the info I have for Fall 2009, a 4 bedroom at Chatham is $82 per week.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

HallGirl said:


> According to the info I have for Fall 2009, a 4 bedroom at Chatham is $82 per week.



Does anyone know of where I can find lots of info about the different complexes w/ pictures & pricing of them all?  Thanks!!!


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

Hey everyone,
I am preping for my phone interview tomorrow and am going through my top three role choices. Right now I have attractions as number one ofcourse. For number two I have transportation, i just think it would be sweet to be a monorail piolt or even sail one of the water taxis. The only drawback is that I dont think that monitoring the buses would be very fun. Anyways, for my third I have main enterance operations. Again I think it a lot of fun to be a tram narrator or driver. I also like taking pictures so photopass is an option too but I would stand in the sun all day...ugh... What I am getting at is does anyone know what that likelyhood is that youll get what you want? Im hoping that since I am in the third day of interviews that there will still be alot of things to choose from. Thank you! look forward to your posts!!!


----------



## NicoleRose

NotSoLittleAviator said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am preping for my phone interview tomorrow and am going through my top three role choices. Right now I have attractions as number one ofcourse. For number two I have transportation, i just think it would be sweet to be a monorail piolt or even sail one of the water taxis. The only drawback is that I dont think that monitoring the buses would be very fun. Anyways, for my third I have main enterance operations. Again I think it a lot of fun to be a tram narrator or driver. I also like taking pictures so photopass is an option too but I would stand in the sun all day...ugh... What I am getting at is does anyone know what that likelyhood is that youll get what you want? Im hoping that since I am in the third day of interviews that there will still be alot of things to choose from. Thank you! look forward to your posts!!!



from what i've heard from a lot of people who have already interviewed for next season, disney is looking A LOT at previous experience. so hopefully that answers your question a bit. if you've got experience in your top role, you probably have a better chance at getting it


----------



## DisneyFirefly

Honestly, Photopass is insane enough to get into as a regular Cast Member.  I wish you luck getting into that.  Attractions is fairly easy to get into (most of the attractions are staffed by CP's), but you have no say whatsoever in what attractions you get.  Operations and transportation can be hard to get, but I've known people who got them.


----------



## Meg13

Okay, I have a question. I'm kind of freaking out. 

I faxed in my application, but the fax machine at school was acting up. I'm not sure that my letter of recommendation went through. Should I try to fax it in again, or should I just include it when I mail it in?


----------



## sneekypeeks

I don't think you need a letter of recommendation for the CP.  I would not stress one way or the other over it until you get solid confirmation.  But all I gave them last semester and this semester was the Role checklist and the application.  (I was accepted last semester, so no worries about it being a screw up  )

EDIT:  NM, I figured out that you are probably a career start and not CP'er.  If this is true, ignore the above.  Sorry /blush


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Quick quetion.  I was talking with my mom about the program and how I can just take the bus they have and she was wondering do you have to pay for that transportation or is it free?


----------



## NicoleRose

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Quick quetion.  I was talking with my mom about the program and how I can just take the bus they have and she was wondering do you have to pay for that transportation or is it free?


transportation within the park is free!
i'm pretty sure the other shuttles are free too


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Thanks for the info


----------



## lala88

so i did my online interview yesterday and let me just say that it was one of the most nerve wracking things i have ever done!  So now I have to scheduel my phone interview and I am so nervous. I want to do this so bad. Does anyone know what the chances of you getting in are, like do you have a good chance of making it or just like 50 percent?


----------



## Joanna71985

lala88 said:


> so i did my online interview yesterday and let me just say that it was one of the most nerve wracking things i have ever done!  So now I have to scheduel my phone interview and I am so nervous. I want to do this so bad. Does anyone know what the chances of you getting in are, like do you have a good chance of making it or just like 50 percent?



I can't really give a percentage, as it varies. I think it depends on the roles picked, the amount of roles picked, and what the recruiter thinks. But applying early should help. Good luck.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Quick quetion.  I was talking with my mom about the program and how I can just take the bus they have and she was wondering do you have to pay for that transportation or is it free?



Do you mean the transportation from the apartments to the parks (and Wal-Mart, etc)?  That's included in your rent, so it's technically free.  Transportation around the parks is easy.  Just hop on a guest bus (as long as you're not in costume, as they get picky about that sometimes).


----------



## Meg13

sneekypeeks said:


> I don't think you need a letter of recommendation for the CP.  I would not stress one way or the other over it until you get solid confirmation.  But all I gave them last semester and this semester was the Role checklist and the application.  (I was accepted last semester, so no worries about it being a screw up  )
> 
> EDIT:  NM, I figured out that you are probably a career start and not CP'er.  If this is true, ignore the above.  Sorry /blush



 Yup, I applied for CS. 

I have another question, though. How soon will Disney contact you after you've faxed in your application with your web interview info? I may just be freaking out about nothing, but I sent it in last Tuesday, and haven't heard anything.


----------



## Meg13

Meg13 said:


> Yup, I applied for CS.
> 
> I have another question, though. How soon will Disney contact you after you've faxed in your application with your web interview info? I may just be freaking out about nothing, but I sent it in last Tuesday, and haven't heard anything.



Nevermind. I got the e-mail last night. Now I just have to call about the phone interview!


----------



## NicoleRose

question-
if you get accepted, you pick you're arrival and departure date, do they have to directly correspond? like you decide to get there the first week, do you have to leave the first available departure date?

or can you pick the first arrival date and the last departure date?


----------



## khancock

the dates are grouped together.

Like you may see a list like
THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL DATES.  JUST EXAMPLES.

January 1 - May 1
January 7 - May 7
January 15 - May 15


If you choose "January 7 - May 7" then you will arrive on January 7 and leave on May 7.

They don't let you select whatever arrival day you want and whatever departure day you want.


----------



## lala88

can the arrival/departure dates fill up and become unavailable?


----------



## Ylushi

lala88 said:


> can the arrival/departure dates fill up and become unavailable?



from my understanding, the have some dates available, so many people pick one date, that date is no longer available and then they add on more dates.


----------



## lime

I *sort of* asked a version of this before, but here's my situation:

I have recently graduated from college. I really wanted to do the CP after senior year, but was rejected. (I applied too late I think)

I want to take a class at community college and apply again, but am nervous that I will be the only "old" CP. I'm sure I won't be the oldest, but what is the prevalence of post-college CPs? The earliest I'll be at Disney would be next fall, and I don't want to show up, and everyone is in or just out of college... 

Thank you so much!


----------



## glendalais

lime said:


> I *sort of* asked a version of this before, but here's my situation:
> 
> I have recently graduated from college. I really wanted to do the CP after senior year, but was rejected. (I applied too late I think)
> 
> I want to take a class at community college and apply again, but am nervous that I will be the only "old" CP. I'm sure I won't be the oldest, but what is the prevalence of post-college CPs? The earliest I'll be at Disney would be next fall, and I don't want to show up, and everyone is in or just out of college...
> 
> Thank you so much!



There are quite a goodly number of "Nontraditional" College & International Program Participants. You certainly won't be the only one.

If you have already completed school, perhaps you would like to consider General Employment opportunities with the _Walt Disney World_ Resort and/or with The Walt Disney Company?

To apply for Seasonal, Part Time or Full Time Hourly Guest Service Roles at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida, please visit http://www.waltdisneyworld.jobs/ or visit _Walt Disney World_ Resort Casting Services, located across from the _Downtown Disney_ Area.

To apply for Seasonal, Part Time or Full Time Hourly Guest Service Roles at the _Disneyland_ Resort in California, please visit http://www.disneyland.jobs/ or visit _Disneyland_ Resort Casting Services, located inside the Team Disney Anaheim building behind _Disneyland_ Park.

To apply for Hourly and Salaried Professional Positions with the _Disneyland_ Resort and or _Walt Disney World_ Resort, as well as to apply for most other US-based positions with The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies outside these two areas, please visit http://www.disneycareers.com/.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Lime,

I am a non traditional student (the ripe old age of 28).  You won't be the only one.  =)


----------



## lime

Thanks for your help, *Glendalais* and *sneekypeeks*!

I've definitely contemplated applying for a regular job at WDW, but it seems as though most are part-time, and I'm not sure how I could afford to live on that. It's good to know though that there are others out there that are non-traditional!

I think I'll see what kind of classes are available for next semester, and worry more about it then!


----------



## Jelliebean

sneekypeeks said:


> Lime,
> 
> I am a non traditional student (the ripe old age of 28).  You won't be the only one.  =)



And I am 25. I'm glad to hear of more "older" people!


----------



## graygables

Jelliebean said:


> And I am 25. I'm glad to hear of more "older" people!



I was 44 on my CP, so no, you won't be breaking any records.   At least you'll be in a similar DECADE and at least the same generation, for the most part.


----------



## ZoeDisney

I am 25 as well! I am graduating this semester. If I am not accepted into the CP, I plan to get a 2nd degree and apply again. I'm not counting on being a regular employee because I know those positions are rarely available.


----------



## khancock

lala88 said:


> can the arrival/departure dates fill up and become unavailable?



yes.  just because a date may exist, doesn't mean that it is available to everyone all of the time.

they are pretty straightforward about this.

you have to pick from what you have available to you.


----------



## NicoleRose

i heard that the arrival dates are also specific to the role you receive, is that true? like only certain roles will have certain dates available


----------



## lime

Okay...another question for the oldies:

Down in FL, do you live in the provided housing or somewhere else? And if you live there, how is/has it going/gone? (That was confusing...sorry!)


----------



## graygables

lime said:


> Okay...another question for the oldies:
> 
> Down in FL, do you live in the provided housing or somewhere else? And if you live there, how is/has it going/gone? (That was confusing...sorry!)



"oldies"?!?  

I applied to live offsite and was approved.  I had to provide them with address, phone, names of roommates, and confirmation of reliable transportation.  I lived with my oldest 2 DDs who are both CMs as well as my younger 2 DDs who are homeschooled.  We split the rent, but it was still pretty difficult; I wound up paying more than if I'd been in CP housing, plus I do feel like I missed out on some of the 'vibe' there.  I was terrified of cursing some teenager with her "mother"  as a roommate, but pretty much every CP I talked to said they would have been happy to live with me.


----------



## khancock

NicoleRose said:


> i heard that the arrival dates are also specific to the role you receive, is that true? like only certain roles will have certain dates available



yeah.  they can limit to role too.  some roles do not have a lot of openings.  so if an area wants everyone to arrive at the same time to go through training at the same time, they can get recruiting to limit the date options.


----------



## vickalamode

I messed up on my application! It said school start date & expected graduation date...I read it and automatically assumed that the "start date" was when I started this semester...so I put Sept 2009 and graduate Dec 2009! Looking over my application again after I already submitted it I realized that they were PROBABLY asking when I started college which was Sept 2007! I have my phone interview tomorrow, can I just tell them on the phone or will this ruin my chances of being accepted?


----------



## sneekypeeks

Yeah Vick, just explain it.  I am sure they can edit your app.


----------



## Maleachika

I have a couple of questions on signing up for next summer and what it's like and what to expect... could you help me with this... or tell me somewhere I could find out? 
thanks!


----------



## Toffy

vickalamode said:


> I messed up on my application! It said school start date & expected graduation date...I read it and automatically assumed that the "start date" was when I started this semester...so I put Sept 2009 and graduate Dec 2009! Looking over my application again after I already submitted it I realized that they were PROBABLY asking when I started college which was Sept 2007! I have my phone interview tomorrow, can I just tell them on the phone or will this ruin my chances of being accepted?





Oh yeah, just tell 'em, or even just call the main office to fix it, they're loose with this sorta thing, happens all the time


----------



## sneekypeeks

Maleachika said:


> I have a couple of questions on signing up for next summer and what it's like and what to expect... could you help me with this... or tell me somewhere I could find out?
> thanks!




wdwcollegeprogram.com


----------



## Toffy

Two questions...

1. Is the CP office open on Saturdays and Sundays?

2. Can Disney Gift Cards be used at the company stores like property control etc?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Does anyone have experience in the Hopper role? If so, what was it like?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Official differences between Chatham and Vista?

I've heard it both ways: Is Vista the only complex with a hot tub and is it best not to go in it? 

Chatham apartments are larger than Vista apartments, correct?

And with the Vista renovations, are they about the same in 'niceness' at this point?

Also- Do the pools have restrictive hours?

Thanks!


----------



## Reinhart_x

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Official differences between Chatham and Vista?
> 
> I've heard it both ways: Is Vista the only complex with a hot tub and is it best not to go in it?
> 
> Chatham apartments are larger than Vista apartments, correct?
> 
> And with the Vista renovations, are they about the same in 'niceness' at this point?
> 
> Also- Do the pools have restrictive hours?
> 
> Thanks!



Oh boy, good ol' Vista Lay *cough* I mean Vista Way...

Well, haven't been there since '07 but Chatham's apartments were definitely nice than the ones at Vista Way.  However, I will say that I stayed in Vista Way and visited some people in Chatham and I liked Vista Way better.  I don't know why, it just felt less cramped there or something, that and I liked the location better.  Oh and we had ducks in little ponds that ate out of your hands!  Although Chatham did have the movie nights...and the occasional pool party...and they are right across from where the graduation party is.


Hehe, I'm pretty sure VW has the only hot tub and yes, don't go in it.  I did it once...Protip, don't let girls talk you into things just cause they are nice and pretty.  Trust me, you'll hear the stories, haha.

Also, I know that the pools at VW closed at 1 am.  Kind of a buzz kill but eh, you found stuff to do after that so it was alright.


----------



## mdewater

Hi everyone!

I'm planning on applying for the Fall Advantage 2010 program, and I have one MAJOR question. (Sorry if this has already been asked, going through 85 pages is a bit overwhelming haha)

What I would really like to do during the program would be to work at The Magic of Disney Animation attraction, teaching guests how to draw Disney characters. I know for certain that they do allow CPers to do this, because the guy running it last time I went to Disney World was there during his CP. My question is, does anyone know how to go about doing that?? I would assume that applying for attractions wouldn't do it, since obviously not just anyone can be up there drawing the characters. I'm confident that my drawing abilities are strong enough to do the job, but how do I get there??

Thanks for any help!


----------



## glendalais

mdewater said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm planning on applying for the Fall Advantage 2010 program, and I have one MAJOR question. (Sorry if this has already been asked, going through 85 pages is a bit overwhelming haha)
> 
> What I would really like to do during the program would be to work at The Magic of Disney Animation attraction, teaching guests how to draw Disney characters. I know for certain that they do allow CPers to do this, because the guy running it last time I went to Disney World was there during his CP. My question is, does anyone know how to go about doing that?? I would assume that applying for attractions wouldn't do it, since obviously not just anyone can be up there drawing the characters. I'm confident that my drawing abilities are strong enough to do the job, but how do I get there??
> 
> Thanks for any help!



That particular position falls under the "Academy Artist" Job Classification, per the Service Trades Council Union Collective Bargaining Agreement. Cast Members in this role are part of the Attractions Line of Business within the Park Operations division.

As I understand it, that Job Classification is completely staffed by Full Time Cast Members, and has only about 15 Cast Members in total. It most certainly isn't open to College & International Program Participants, save perhaps by special arrangement with Area Management or as a rare happenstance.

Not every _Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Member wearing a Nametag with a University is a College & International Program Participant. Many Participants do keep their same school-based nametag after they have converted to General Employment roles with the company. In addition, Cast Members who have forgotten their Nametags for the day may be issued temporary ones - including ones with school names on them - for use.

Perhaps you could inquire with _Walt Disney World_ Resort College Recruiting, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## mdewater

glendalais said:


> That particular position falls under the "Academy Artist" Job Classification, per the Service Trades Council Union Collective Bargaining Agreement. Cast Members in this role are part of the Attractions Line of Business within the Park Operations division.
> 
> As I understand it, that Job Classification is completely staffed by Full Time Cast Members, and has only about 15 Cast Members in total. It most certainly isn't open to College & International Program Participants, save perhaps by special arrangement with Area Management or as a rare happenstance.
> 
> Not every _Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Member wearing a Nametag with a University is a College & International Program Participant. Many Participants do keep their same school-based nametag after they have converted to General Employment roles with the company. In addition, Cast Members who have forgotten their Nametags for the day may be issued temporary ones - including ones with school names on them - for use.
> 
> Perhaps you could inquire with _Walt Disney World_ Resort College Recruiting, but I just don't see it happening.




I understand that not everyone wearing a name tag is doing the College Program... I actually talked to the kid when I was down there and he told me personally that he was down there for a semester on the college program. He had brought his portfolio with him, showed his manager, and he was transferred there after doing a few months of work in merchandising.
So it DOES happen. Maybe not often, but it does happen. I just need to know how. Obviously I'm already planning on bringing my portfolio and attempting to do the same thing he did, but any more concrete advice would be great.


----------



## khancock

mdewater said:


> So it DOES happen. Maybe not often, but it does happen. I just need to know how. Obviously I'm already planning on bringing my portfolio and attempting to do the same thing he did, but any more concrete advice would be great.



I don't think you are going to find a good answer here and probably should ask Disney directly.  Sounds like in the situation that you encountered it is definately more the exception than rule and that individual may have just been at the right place at the right time and asked the right person.

Like he may have been in merchandise at DisneyQuest already which would have put him in a relatively small environment where the managers of different positions would know each other.

assuming what glendalais stated is accurate.  an attractions cp cast member at DisneyQuest could potentially be trained in that position.  my guess is if that position is part of the seniority schedule bids, then it would be unlikely that a cp would work it, but not impossible.

it is rare for a cp to change roles altogether, but it does happen and you probably came across one of those instances.  just don't think it happens all of the time and don't plan on it happening should you get offered.


----------



## rsolson

So I just had my phone interview for the Disney college program, and it ony lasted about 10 minutes!! This is troubling because the website said the interviews are supposed to last between 20-30 minutes. Is this a bad sign? 

Also, are they more likely to accept juniors or seniors in college as opposed to freshman? I am in my first semester as a college freshman, and was just wondering if that puts me at a disadvantage.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

rsolson said:


> So I just had my phone interview for the Disney college program, and it ony lasted about 10 minutes!! This is troubling because the website said the interviews are supposed to last between 20-30 minutes. Is this a bad sign?
> 
> Also, are they more likely to accept juniors or seniors in college as opposed to freshman? I am in my first semester as a college freshman, and was just wondering if that puts me at a disadvantage.



Many of us who had shorter interview times were accepted, so it isn't necessarily a bad thing! Don't worry about a short interview time...it seems as though a big majority of people who applied for Spring had shorter interviews.

And about they juniors/seniors vs. freshman thing, I don't think they really have a preference! I know of people who have done it their freshman, sophomore, junior and senior year as well as after graduation!

Good luck, and I hope you hear soon!


----------



## rsolson

Thank you so much for that feedback!!


----------



## teamlouise

I have a question about housing at the Disneyland program...

I'm hoping to get into the Fall '10 program after applying in the spring of my senior year. As a non-traditional student of sorts, could I get my own apartment outside of the college program? I read something about an appealing to a committee for permission -- is it likely that I'd be excused? My beau/roommate is thinking about moving to CA with me if I got accepted and it'd be easiest/cheapest if we could split the rent at someplace private nearby. 

Thanks for any help you have with these questions!


----------



## Pecobill

teamlouise said:


> I have a question about housing at the Disneyland program...
> 
> I'm hoping to get into the Fall '10 program after applying in the spring of my senior year. As a non-traditional student of sorts, could I get my own apartment outside of the college program? I read something about an appealing to a committee for permission -- is it likely that I'd be excused? My beau/roommate is thinking about moving to CA with me if I got accepted and it'd be easiest/cheapest if we could split the rent at someplace private nearby.
> 
> Thanks for any help you have with these questions!



DL doesnt have housing for the CP from what I've heard so your going to have to get an apartment.


----------



## teamlouise

Pecobill said:


> DL doesnt have housing for the CP from what I've heard so your going to have to get an apartment.



Oh! Excellent. I guess that works out perfectly then. Thanks!


----------



## Elenadc

When I applied for the DLR program in Spring they had housing, but it's not required like it is for WDW.


----------



## teamlouise

Elenadc said:


> When I applied for the DLR program in Spring they had housing, but it's not required like it is for WDW.



Thank you! I went back and see that they have housing options listed on the Disneyland CP website, I thought maybe after Pecobill's reply that I'd just gotten the program confused with WDW -- but it's good to know it's not required!


----------



## Ylushi

Anybody done or known someone who has done the Quick-Service Restaurant-Kitchen Only role and could tell more about it?  I'm interested in it but want to know more about what you do than what the site tells you.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

^^^i'd love to know more about this role too. being that it's one of my top three roles.


----------



## NicoleRose

question-
about how much are the park tickets that we can get with our CM discount?


----------



## Elenadc

NicoleRose said:


> question-
> about how much are the park tickets that we can get with our CM discount?



As far as I remember the discount is not that great.  10% or something.  Maybe someone who's been down there a little more recently can confirm or deny...

ETA:
Here's the info from the login are of the CP site: 

_You have the ability to purchase Magic Your Way tickets at Company D stores, which are Cast Member-only stores, for a discounted rate.

Because ticket prices are subject to change, we are not able to specify exact discounted prices of Walt Disney World theme park tickets at this time.

You will have updated information regarding the current prices available to you once you arrive. _


----------



## teamlouise

Is the application and interview process the same for Disneyland as WDW? Like I said, ultimately, I would like to do Fall '10 at DLR but since the spring session at DLR isn't offering any Entertainment positions, I'm thinking about doing the application for Spring at WDW so I can go to the audition this November just to see what it's like... Is this a good idea?


----------



## Pecobill

I thought CP and CS got into the parks for free.


----------



## NicoleRose

Elenadc said:


> As far as I remember the discount is not that great.  10% or something.  Maybe someone who's been down there a little more recently can confirm or deny...
> 
> ETA:
> Here's the info from the login are of the CP site:
> 
> _You have the ability to purchase Magic Your Way tickets at Company D stores, which are Cast Member-only stores, for a discounted rate.
> 
> Because ticket prices are subject to change, we are not able to specify exact discounted prices of Walt Disney World theme park tickets at this time.
> 
> You will have updated information regarding the current prices available to you once you arrive. _


yea i already read that, but thank you!
i guess the resort discounts make up for it lol
and does anyone know if there are dining plan discounts?


----------



## Elenadc

Pecobill said:


> I thought CP and CS got into the parks for free.



They do.  We're talking about extra tickets.  Like if you had already used up your 6 free days for family and friends and then you had more people coming for example.


----------



## Berlioz70

NicoleRose said:


> does anyone know if there are dining plan discounts?



There are during specific times of the year. Anytime a discount is announced for CMs on the DDP it will pop up on the Hub for us to book - otherwise it costs the same.


----------



## glendalais

NicoleRose said:


> yea i already read that, but thank you!
> i guess the resort discounts make up for it lol
> and does anyone know if there are dining plan discounts?



Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies may purchase _Walt Disney World_ Resort Tickets at a 10% Discount off current gate prices. 

These tickets are available at Company D locations within the State of Florida. _Disneyland_ Resort Cast Members may also purchase them via mail order from _Walt Disney World_ Resort Ticketing.

At select times, the _Walt Disney World_ Resort may choose to offer _Disney Dining Plan_ discounts to Florida-Site Cast Members and Employees and Imagineers of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies. More information on ongoing _Disney Dining Plan_ discounts will be available through internal communication sources when your arrive.



teamlouise said:


> Is the application and interview process the same for Disneyland as WDW? Like I said, ultimately, I would like to do Fall '10 at DLR but since the spring session at DLR isn't offering any Entertainment positions, I'm thinking about doing the application for Spring at WDW so I can go to the audition this November just to see what it's like... Is this a good idea?



I do believe that with the addition of the Web-Based Interview at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, that the application process for College & International Programs at both resorts has been harmonised, in line with the long term goal of creating a "One Disney" Domestic Parks and Resorts organisation.

There shouldn't be any difference between the application processes. However, the content of the Presentations and Interviews may still differ.



Elenadc said:


> When I applied for the DLR program in Spring they had housing, but it's not required like it is for WDW.



I have heard rumours that _Disney College Program_ Participants at the _Disneyland_ Resort will eventually be required to live in the Housing. However, I'm not sure if that's the case yet. Someone who has applied should know.


----------



## Elenadc

glendalais said:


> I have heard rumours that _Disney College Program_ Participants at the _Disneyland_ Resort will eventually be required to live in the Housing. However, I'm not sure if that's the case yet. Someone who has applied should know.



Interesting...  Thanks for the insight.  I wonder if they're getting more housing then?  Or maybe less CPs?  When I interviewed in spring it sounded like there wasn't enough housing for everyone, and we could request to live there but it wasn't guaranteed.


----------



## ZoeDisney

uhh well that rumor shouldn't apply to this Spring because when I told my interviewer that I'm getting my own housing she said it wasn't a problem


----------



## Aiden

I have a question. I got accepted for the SAQ program and my program ends on August 13th. I've heard that you can extend and everything, so how long would my extension last. Does anyone know the general ballpark range?


----------



## glendalais

Aiden said:


> I have a question. I got accepted for the SAQ program and my program ends on August 13th. I've heard that you can extend and everything, so how long would my extension last. Does anyone know the general ballpark range?



It depends on our existing labour needs and whatnot. When the notices stating that applications for Extensions are available are posted, they'll state the period of extension that is being applied for.

Generally, it tends to be for the length of the next program. For a Spring programme, that would mean into the following Summer season. Summer into Fall, Fall into Spring and so on.


----------



## Elenadc

glendalais said:


> It depends on our existing labour needs and whatnot. When the notices stating that applications for Extensions are available are posted, they'll state the period of extension that is being applied for.
> 
> Generally, it tends to be for the length of the next program. For a Spring Advantage programme, that would mean into the following Summer season.



I think you meant the following Fall season.  Generally if you extend from Spring Advantage you would be there until about when the Fall people leave.  If you're in the Spring program you would extend through summer.

Also, Aiden, it might be a little different for you because of the Quarter seasons.


----------



## glendalais

Elenadc said:


> I think you meant the following Fall season.  Generally if you extend from Spring Advantage you would be there until about when the Fall people leave.  If you're in the Spring program you would extend through summer.
> 
> Also, Aiden, it might be a little different for you because of the Quarter seasons.



It really does all depend on how things are looking. Particularly right now, our labour needs are fluctuating like a see saw property-wide, so nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Elenadc

glendalais said:


> It really does all depend on how things are looking. Particularly right now, our labour needs are fluctuating like a see saw property-wide, so nothing is set in stone.



I understand that, I guess what I meant was that if you're doing Spring Advantage you're already there for summer, so staying for the following summer would put you way over the one year limit that you can be on the CP.


----------



## glendalais

Elenadc said:


> I understand that, I guess what I meant was that if you're doing Spring Advantage you're already there for summer, so staying for the following summer would put you way over the one year limit that you can be on the CP.



Oh, I get it....typo on my part. I thought Spring and wrote Spring Advantage, lol.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Do four bedrooms get two refrigerators? I read it on a blog but I havent heard of that before.


----------



## Sorahana

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do four bedrooms get two refrigerators? I read it on a blog but I havent heard of that before.



I believe all apartments only have one fridge.


----------



## HallGirl

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do four bedrooms get two refrigerators? I read it on a blog but I havent heard of that before.



Unfortunately, no.  With that many people it would be great to have more than 1 fridge but you have to work with your roommates to make sure everyone gets some space for what needs refrigerated.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

okay another possible rumor:

if you do roommate notification... can you still request to be in a specific complex/room size? I know nothing is guaranteed but do they automatically pick a place for you when you do notification?

thanks!


----------



## HallGirl

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> okay another possible rumor:
> 
> if you do roommate notification... can you still request to be in a specific complex/room size? I know nothing is guaranteed but do they automatically pick a place for you when you do notification?
> 
> thanks!



When I checked in, I got to pick with complex and room size I wanted.  If your roommate checks in first, they get to pick so make sure you discuss it with your matched roommate.


----------



## michelle4

Hi. I just got accepted to go to Walt Disney world this spring and do the full food and beverage services there. However now that I have been accepted imp a little wary about the whole thing. I dont know anyone down there and I dont want to get stuck with no money and want to leave. If someone could help me and answer a few of my questions that would be wonderful!
Ok first what exactly do you do under the food and beverage service? I know they had the role description but it didnt seem like it would cover everything. 
And for the people who have already worked the food and beverage how did you like it? 
Exactly how much do they take out for taxes and will money be an issue after all the taxes and the housing expenses? Basically will I have enough money to make it down there?
next I was wondering if theres anyway to get in contact with the people who are actually going to be in the internship the same time so that way I can know people before I go. 
Finally is this experience worth it?  Im a freshman in community college and I really want some independence and a chance to see where I want to go, so I thought this might be the opportunity I need. However its far from my home and I dont know anyone down there. So basically do you think its worth it?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

michelle4 said:


> Hi. I just got accepted to go to Walt Disney world this spring and do the full food and beverage services there. However now that I have been accepted imp a little wary about the whole thing. I dont know anyone down there and I dont want to get stuck with no money and want to leave. If someone could help me and answer a few of my questions that would be wonderful!
> Ok first what exactly do you do under the food and beverage service? I know they had the role description but it didnt seem like it would cover everything.
> And for the people who have already worked the food and beverage how did you like it?
> Exactly how much do they take out for taxes and will money be an issue after all the taxes and the housing expenses? Basically will I have enough money to make it down there?
> next I was wondering if theres anyway to get in contact with the people who are actually going to be in the internship the same time so that way I can know people before I go.
> Finally is this experience worth it?  Im a freshman in community college and I really want some independence and a chance to see where I want to go, so I thought this might be the opportunity I need. However its far from my home and I dont know anyone down there. So basically do you think its worth it?



Congratulations on being accepted!! 

Full Service Food and Beverage (FSFB) is pretty much being a host/hostess at a table service (sit down) restaurant. You'll be placed in a single restaurant that you'll work at through your whole program. You can be put in any of the four parks or any of the resort hotels that have sit down restaurants. If you know what restaurant you'd like to work in or at least what park, you can email disney college program recruiting and put in a request. Nothing is guaranteed but it doesnt hurt to ask.

Now for meeting people ahead of time, you've done well by joining the DISboards! Check out the Spring/Spring Advantage 2010 thread. Thats full of people who are doing the same program as you (including me!!). Also, join the Spring/Spring Advantage 2010 Facebook group. If you have AIM, we have an ongoing chatroom where we all get together and chat and get to know each other. The chatroom is wdwcpspring2010. We all know each other so far and its great! A lot of people have even found people they want to be roommates with so thats one less scary thing to worry about!

Money - depends on your spending habits. You are guaranteed to work 35 hours per week. Most people say they come out with 100-150 dollars per week after taxes and housing expenses. If you're going to Universal and Sea World every day, its not going to last, but just be smart about your money and that'll be plenty to make it by on! 

Ask anyone on these boards and they'll tell you doing the Disney college program is WAY worth it! You'll meet people from all over the world and get to work for the top entertainment and hospitality company in the world. Plus, its DISNEY WORLD! and you WORK THERE!! You'll have a blast!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do four bedrooms get two refrigerators? I read it on a blog but I havent heard of that before.



Actually as it turns out, they do! 

I just finished the spring advantage 09 season and about 1/2 way through my program they installed a second fridge and freezer unit in ALL 4 bedroom apartments!!! 

It was a huuuuuuuggggeeeee help. The letter we got stated that all 4 bedroom apartments in all complexes would be getting them, but all i know for FACT is that Chatham 4 bedrooms forsure have them


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

epfootballcutie04 said:


> Actually as it turns out, they do!
> 
> I just finished the spring advantage 09 season and about 1/2 way through my program they installed a second fridge and freezer unit in ALL 4 bedroom apartments!!!
> 
> It was a huuuuuuuggggeeeee help. The letter we got stated that all 4 bedroom apartments in all complexes would be getting them, but all i know for FACT is that Chatham 4 bedrooms forsure have them



YES!! Awesome, thank you!


----------



## HallGirl

epfootballcutie04 said:


> Actually as it turns out, they do!
> 
> I just finished the spring advantage 09 season and about 1/2 way through my program they installed a second fridge and freezer unit in ALL 4 bedroom apartments!!!
> 
> It was a huuuuuuuggggeeeee help. The letter we got stated that all 4 bedroom apartments in all complexes would be getting them, but all i know for FACT is that Chatham 4 bedrooms forsure have them



That is awesome.  I wish they had done that sooner.


----------



## ashley87

Yeah, I really can't imagine 8 people sharing one refrigerator.


----------



## lexismith20

Hey I really want to extend my program and stay until may but I was just wondering how I go about doing this.  Also what are the chances that I get accepted, are there any guidelines that they go by in choosing who they let extend?  I really want to stay until May, I love it here and Im not ready to go back yet...Im just worried they won't accept me.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

lexismith20 said:


> Hey I really want to extend my program and stay until may but I was just wondering how I go about doing this.  Also what are the chances that I get accepted, are there any guidelines that they go by in choosing who they let extend?  I really want to stay until May, I love it here and Im not ready to go back yet...Im just worried they won't accept me.



Check out the big book of info you got during your checkin. They should have a section in there about what to do after your CP and I think that section is the one they cover extending in. 

If your scheduled to depart in January, then extention information will be emailed to you around mid november give or take a week or two. 

I think for SA 09 the requirements were that you could have no more than 8 points and / or one reprimand. 

The chances on being accepted all depend on what is needed work-wise. I know someone at my location had a perfect record card and was denied. I also know someone in my work location who had a few points and a repimand and was accepted... so.... 

You can also chose a different work location for your extension and if the availability is there, they might put you there. Someone in hospitality moved to character attendant for his extension and I was quite jealous haha. 

The earlier you extend, the better your chances from what i've heard. I didn't extend so Im not 100 % sure that's how it goes in terms of your chances. 

But yeah refer to the book you got at check in and then make sure you have a good record card. And keep an eye out for any emails in the next couple of weeks because they will email everyone with how to extend on the Hub once the opportunity comes available.


----------



## DCA_MillionaireFreak

Two things: If my application for International College Program (Summer Work Experience) doesn't go through, can I try for Cultural Rep (Canada)?

Which one do I stand a better chance being accepted for?

And three I guess: Can Cultural Reps only work a summer?


----------



## glendalais

DCA_MillionaireFreak said:


> Two things: If my application for International College Program (Summer Work Experience) doesn't go through, can I try for Cultural Rep (Canada)?
> 
> Which one do I stand a better chance being accepted for?
> 
> And three I guess: Can Cultural Reps only work a summer?



It is the policy of the Walt Disney World Company that applicants may not apply for an Hourly Guest Service Position at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort no more than once in a six-month period. However, I'm not sure if that rule applies since both ICP and Cultural Representative roles are recrutied by an outside company. 

I would assume that you have an equal chance of being accepted for either role, though it would depend on how many positions are available and how many people apply.

Generally, Walt Disney World Company-employed Cultural Representatives are employed on a One-Year Contract with the option to extend for three months. For the most parts, there are no Summer-Only Cultural Representative positions.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Hey yall - So us Spring 2010ers are trying to figure out a place to meet up before check in to get to know everyone a little bit. Most people want to do a restaurant but I know it'll be a large group of people and everyone will get there at different times. Is there a place that would work in our favor? Where did you alumni go?


----------



## epfootballcutie04

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Hey yall - So us Spring 2010ers are trying to figure out a place to meet up before check in to get to know everyone a little bit. Most people want to do a restaurant but I know it'll be a large group of people and everyone will get there at different times. Is there a place that would work in our favor? Where did you alumni go?



I've been thinking about this a lot lately as I want to plan one for Fall 2010. 

SA 09 went to Rainforest caft at DTD... however, the more I think about it the more I'm choosing not to go that route this time. 

Instead, I'm thinking about telling Fall people to go to either Pop Century or All Star resorts... 

and this is why: 

- Their food court areas have a LOT of seating
- They have a variety of food to pick from so people are almost guaranteed to find something that they like
- It's cheaper than a restaurant
- There are enough places to just hang out for a bit while people are still coming/eating to talk and get to know each other.... Plus, a lot of people actually stay in those properties the night before if they stay on property.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Can people get to the all star resorts if they are not staying there?


----------



## epfootballcutie04

sneekypeeks said:


> Can people get to the all star resorts if they are not staying there?



Yes. You can go to Downtown Disney and take the All Star busses over. Just make sure you know if it's sports, music or movies

Also, if you're driving, you should be able to just drive on in and tell the security that you are just meeting some people for dinner. I've done that before. I'm not sure how strict they are about that, though so I would suggest getting over to DTD and then taking the bus in.


----------



## twinsfreak

lexismith20 said:


> Hey I really want to extend my program and stay until may but I was just wondering how I go about doing this.  Also what are the chances that I get accepted, are there any guidelines that they go by in choosing who they let extend?  I really want to stay until May, I love it here and Im not ready to go back yet...Im just worried they won't accept me.



I was thinking the same thing....i havent decided yet if i want to go home in january...its awsome here


----------



## Pendragon1515

DIS BOARD-ERS WHATS UPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!! my name is Tyler and i was a CP from may 08-may 09.....i was apart of the Costuming and Cosmetology Team....and i am still at WDW to this day, but as a part timer!  Feel free to ask any questions!  btw my second cp i was apart of the first batch to get into patterson....which is so nice!  anyways hit me up!  BTW are there any costuming CPS outttt there??


----------



## Traveliz

sneekypeeks said:


> Can people get to the all star resorts if they are not staying there?



My daughter works at Disney and goes to All Stars alot -- she likes the nachos at the food court - she typically drives in and they let her right through just showing her ID.

She will on occasion take a bus there if she is all ready parked somewhere and is going to end back up where her car is -- so anyway its not a problem to go to All Stars at all.

Liz


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Traveliz said:


> My daughter works at Disney and goes to All Stars alot -- she likes the nachos at the food court - she typically drives in and they let her right through just showing her ID.
> 
> She will on occasion take a bus there if she is all ready parked somewhere and is going to end back up where her car is -- so anyway its not a problem to go to All Stars at all.
> 
> Liz



well the only thing about this, is...at the time we had our dinner, none of us would have our ID's yet... generally speaking, they ask for your license to see if you are a registered guest. 

When I had my company ID on my 1st cp, they would let me into any resort just showing that... but im not sure if it's the same or not. 

When I had my birthday party at the tree houses, they gave my friend a lot of trouble when he said he was coming to visit me... annnnnd he had his company ID with him, so... i think it really varies on which security guard you happen to drive up to !


----------



## Traveliz

epfootballcutie04 said:


> well the only thing about this, is...at the time we had our dinner, none of us would have our ID's yet... generally speaking, they ask for your license to see if you are a registered guest.
> 
> When I had my company ID on my 1st cp, they would let me into any resort just showing that... but im not sure if it's the same or not.
> 
> When I had my birthday party at the tree houses, they gave my friend a lot of trouble when he said he was coming to visit me... annnnnd he had his company ID with him, so... i think it really varies on which security guard you happen to drive up to !



At the All Stars you will have no trouble going in by just showing your ID - not company - just your driver's license -- tell them you are going there to meet people or eat or shop or whatever.  They don't require you to be a registered guest to visit/eat/shop there.

Liz


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Traveliz said:


> At the All Stars you will have no trouble going in by just showing your ID - not company - just your driver's license -- tell them you are going there to meet people or eat or shop or whatever.  They don't require you to be a registered guest to visit/eat/shop there.
> 
> Liz



Sounds perfect! Thanks


----------



## sara_serendipity88

Hey, guys!

  So, I adore Disney...(Obviously).  And I've always wanted to do the Disney College Program since I first heard about it.  However, I have one major problem.  You see, I've been to Disney World twice every year since I've been born and ever since, Disney has been magical for me and my family!  I'm scared that if I go behind the scenes and see how everything is done, the 'magic' will go away.  What do you you guys think?  Has this problem ever happened to anyone before?  

Also, where do you live?  I know people used to stay at the Tree House Villa's, but since they opened back up to the public, where do Disney College students stay now?  And how is it there?

I hope you guys can help me! Disney is coming to my college next week, so any info you guys have for me would be AWESOME! =)

THANKS!


----------



## Slugger

I finished up my phone interview yesterday for the CP for Spring, now I just gotta wait to see if I'm accepted. I'm excited because it will be the first time that I will be out on my own in a new town.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

sara_serendipity88 said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> So, I adore Disney...(Obviously).  And I've always wanted to do the Disney College Program since I first heard about it.  However, I have one major problem.  You see, I've been to Disney World twice every year since I've been born and ever since, Disney has been magical for me and my family!  I'm scared that if I go behind the scenes and see how everything is done, the 'magic' will go away.  What do you you guys think?  Has this problem ever happened to anyone before?
> 
> Also, where do you live?  I know people used to stay at the Tree House Villa's, but since they opened back up to the public, where do Disney College students stay now?  And how is it there?
> 
> I hope you guys can help me! Disney is coming to my college next week, so any info you guys have for me would be AWESOME! =)
> 
> THANKS!



well, I worked hospitality but i did get the chance to go in the tunnels of MK a couple times for work and such... You do see stuff in the tunnels that have every chance of ruining the magic. However, for me, it was funny b/c even with knowing certain things, the magic is still fully there every time I step out on stage. 

As far as living... I worked at Saratoga Springs and you're right. The treehouse villas recently opened up to the public again. CPs have 4 apartment complexes that they live in: 

Vista Way
Chatham Square
Patterson Court
and, the Commons, although the commons are used for ICPs 

they are fully furnished apartments and you can have anything from a 1-4 bedroom apartment with anywhere from 1-7 roommates. 

check out www.disneycollegeprogram.com for more information on the college program as it covers information such as living. 

also, here's the link to my blog, which i talk about ALLLLL kinds of various components of the college program including housing with pictures... 

http://crissadcp09.blogspot.com/


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Slugger said:


> I finished up my phone interview yesterday for the CP for Spring, now I just gotta wait to see if I'm accepted. I'm excited because it will be the first time that I will be out on my own in a new town.



welcome to the disboards! 

And congrats on your interview! 

It was my first time on my own in a new town, too. I had been to Orlando before a few times while on family vacations but there was so much more to explore. 

You will learn SO MUCH MORE than work related stuff being out on your own. You will grow so much more as a person, too! I am a totally different person than I was went i first went down. 

It's exciting!!! Good luck  The waiting process is hard, but i'm sure everything will work out for you


----------



## Slugger

epfootballcutie04 said:


> welcome to the disboards!
> 
> And congrats on your interview!
> 
> It was my first time on my own in a new town, too. I had been to Orlando before a few times while on family vacations but there was so much more to explore.
> 
> You will learn SO MUCH MORE than work related stuff being out on your own. You will grow so much more as a person, too! I am a totally different person than I was went i first went down.
> 
> It's exciting!!! Good luck  The waiting process is hard, but i'm sure everything will work out for you



Thanks! I love going to Orlando and for the past few years we've been going atleast once a year. I'm really excited and can't wait to here back from them.


----------



## AliSW

Hi... So I'm pretty sure I want to do the College Program, but I was planning on trying to go next fall. But I went a meeting yesterday and now I don't know if I should just try to for this spring. 
I thought that being there during the holidays would be cool, but I don't have a major yet so maybe if I went there it would help me decide sooner, and I have most of my general requirements so most of the classes I have next semester aren't important.
Also I was wondering what it's like living there... Mostly because my first year of college, I had a roommate I didn't know before, and it was horrible. I was just unlucky getting someone who isn't like me at all, but I wouldn't want that to happen again!


----------



## abmagical

Honestly, I think everyone should do the program as soon as they want!  You have nothing to lose.  I applied totally on a whim like 2 weeks ago (I've wanted to do it forever but always been a little bit too OCD and anal and focused on med school to just do it).  I realize I'm 21 years old, I don't need to make any real life decisions now, and I might as well take the opportunity of a lifetime while its here 

AND NOW I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOO Disneyland CP Spring 2010


----------



## Ariel864

I'm just a little excited about the thought of going on the program since I only wanted to since I was 16 years old and found out there was one. lol. 

1. I want to apply for Fall 2010 CP, does anyone know when online applications/e-presentations will open up in January? 

2. Do they conduct CP interviews late afternoon/early evening or on weekends? 
I'm going to be student teaching next semester, so I cannot take off time to do a  phone interview during the day time.


----------



## jediobiwan

Three questions:


What are the chances of seeing back stage areas other than at your assigned park (for instance, I prob will work at AK, but would love to see the utilidors)
What is the web interview like? I know it tells you immediately if you are through to the phone interview, but I was wondering what types of questions it asks.
Also, how is the phone interview? Obviously it changes from CM to CM (or would that be recruiter to recruiter?) Anyway, what type of questions do they generally ask?


----------



## epfootballcutie04

jediobiwan said:


> Three questions:
> 
> 
> What are the chances of seeing back stage areas other than at your assigned park (for instance, I prob will work at AK, but would love to see the utilidors)
> What is the web interview like? I know it tells you immediately if you are through to the phone interview, but I was wondering what types of questions it asks.
> Also, how is the phone interview? Obviously it changes from CM to CM (or would that be recruiter to recruiter?) Anyway, what type of questions do they generally ask?



1. You're not _technically_ supposed to go backstage at any park or resort unless you are working. People still do it, but you can get in trouble for it from what I've heard. While running at Saratoga Springs I was sent to MK tunnels to bring something to Cinderella's Royal Table and let me tell you... they are confusing and I saw a lot of different stuff down there haha. 

Also, I know you don't want to have to do this, but you can sign up for the keys to the kingdom tour. I believe that goes into the MK tunnels if that's what you want to see  

2. I haven't done the web interview yet.

3. The phone interview... i was SO nervous, but the interviewers all seem so nice from my experience and from what other people have mentioned. They ask you basic questions about yourself (why do you want to do the CP, what experience do you have, etc... ) and then they ask you questions about your roles you selected. Think about any guest scenerios that could come up in the roles you are going to select and chances are, they will ask you about them


----------



## Wavy Blue

Hello everyone! I'm looking into applying for the DCP at Disneyland Resort for Fall 2010 (possibly Spring, but I don't think I'm ready yet). I just had a couple of questions to throw at y'all:

1. I'm ALREADY nervous about the interviewing process. Are there any golden threads/posts out there that give interviewing tips specifically for the DCP and question examples?

2. How likely is job experience to help your chances of acceptance? I've been working with the general public for over three years now, and I've never been fired/quit a job. I'm hoping that this will help.

I'm sure I'll have more to throw at you but this is it for now! TIA!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Wavy Blue said:


> Hello everyone! I'm looking into applying for the DCP at Disneyland Resort for Fall 2010 (possibly Spring, but I don't think I'm ready yet). I just had a couple of questions to throw at y'all:
> 
> 1. I'm ALREADY nervous about the interviewing process. Are there any golden threads/posts out there that give interviewing tips specifically for the DCP and question examples?
> 
> 2. How likely is job experience to help your chances of acceptance? I've been working with the general public for over three years now, and I've never been fired/quit a job. I'm hoping that this will help.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have more to throw at you but this is it for now! TIA!



There IS an interview thread here somewhere... here it is!

Also - and this is shameless self-promotion - I collected together a bunch of tips and advice about the phone interview and put them together in a blog entry here. There's also an entry that goes over the general application process and web interview. 

From what I've heard, they like to put people in areas that line up with their areas of experience. So that should definitely help you out!


----------



## Praise2Him

Pendragon1515 said:


> DIS BOARD-ERS WHATS UPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!! my name is Tyler and i was a CP from may 08-may 09.....i was apart of the Costuming and Cosmetology Team....and i am still at WDW to this day, but as a part timer!  Feel free to ask any questions!  btw my second cp i was apart of the first batch to get into patterson....which is so nice!  anyways hit me up!  BTW are there any costuming CPS outttt there??



I have a question! (Okay, a lot of questions...LOL) My DD was accepted for Costuming for Spring 2010. I know she could either be in Entertainment Costuming or Cast Member Costuming. For Cast Member Costuming, is there only one location (ie, Magic Kingdom) or are there multiple locations? Will she be at only one location or move around based on need?

Also, we are so curious - what costume do Costuming CM's wear? Do you have a photo of yourself in costume? 

She is only doing Spring, but probably will want to extend. How easy is it to extend in Costuming?

Anything else you could add would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wavy Blue

QueenofPrideRock said:


> There IS an interview thread here somewhere... here it is!
> 
> Also - and this is shameless self-promotion - I collected together a bunch of tips and advice about the phone interview and put them together in a blog entry here. There's also an entry that goes over the general application process and web interview.
> 
> From what I've heard, they like to put people in areas that line up with their areas of experience. So that should definitely help you out!



Great! Thanks for the info. It will definitely come in handy when the interviewing process begins!

Which leads me to my next question...

*When do applications for Fall 2010 open up? And when do the college tour dates go up?*


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Wavy Blue said:


> Great! Thanks for the info. It will definitely come in handy when the interviewing process begins!
> 
> Which leads me to my next question...
> 
> *When do applications for Fall 2010 open up? And when do the college tour dates go up?*



Generally somewhere around the 20th of January. I can't give you an exact date sadly, but that's a good benchmark. Once the e-presentation and application is open, they'll have a presentation schedule available as well.

However, your best bet is probably to watch the e-presentation so you can get your application in right away and thus have a better selection of roles. You can still attend a presentation in person even if you've already applied, too!


----------



## Joanna71985

Praise2Him said:


> I have a question! (Okay, a lot of questions...LOL) My DD was accepted for Costuming for Spring 2010. I know she could either be in Entertainment Costuming or Cast Member Costuming. For Cast Member Costuming, is there only one location (ie, Magic Kingdom) or are there multiple locations? Will she be at only one location or move around based on need?
> 
> Also, we are so curious - what costume do Costuming CM's wear? Do you have a photo of yourself in costume?
> 
> She is only doing Spring, but probably will want to extend. How easy is it to extend in Costuming?
> 
> Anything else you could add would be greatly appreciated!



For CM costuming, there is only 1 location for costuming.

The costume is black bottoms (pants or shorts), and a multi-colored shirt (the colors are maroon, blue, and green).

Overall for extending, it's not too bad (especially if you want to stay in your current location).


----------



## Praise2Him

Thanks Joanna, that was very helpful! (I just started reading your blog & it's great!)


----------



## Joanna71985

Praise2Him said:


> Thanks Joanna, that was very helpful! (I just started reading your blog & it's great!)



You're welcome.

And thanks!


----------



## TiffLuvsDisney

I applied for the Spring CP back in August before school started, my financial aid fell through and I was unable to start classes. I was accepted for the cp and am now enrolled in the Spring semester at my school. Would I still be eligible to participate in the Spring CP program??


----------



## brittany99

I dont know if anyone is a die hard disney fan like me, but I feel as tho he is not so popular anymore 

what do you all think?


----------



## brittany99

i am interested in doing the DCP and was just wondering the basics on how it works, what the classes do...and the best way to work my way to be an imagineer or marketing manager for disney...please help me


----------



## DisneySouvenir

I loved the adventurers club, and the comedy club.


----------



## Praise2Him

TiffLuvsDisney said:


> I applied for the Spring CP back in August before school started, my financial aid fell through and I was unable to start classes. I was accepted for the cp and am now enrolled in the Spring semester at my school. Would I still be eligible to participate in the Spring CP program??



I'm not sure, but from reading on here I'm pretty sure that you must be enrolled during the semester you apply, and I believe they contact your school to make sure you are enrolled and are eligible (GPA, etc.)



brittany99 said:


> I dont know if anyone is a die hard disney fan like me, but I feel as tho he is not so popular anymore
> what do you all think?



I heard that they just set up a meet & greet for Peter Pan & friends in Fantasyland near the PP ride, so I think he's still pretty popular!



brittany99 said:


> i am interested in doing the DCP and was just wondering the basics on how it works, what the classes do...and the best way to work my way to be an imagineer or marketing manager for disney...please help me



Check out the official website - there's a ton of info on there!

http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/disneycollegeprogram/

As for working your way up, I've heard the best thing to do is to do a great job while you're there and network with other employees (managers, etc.)


----------



## Goofster18

To answer the Peter Pan thing.........the focus has gone more on the fairies and pirates than on Peter.  Hence no more Wendy and Peter stuck off to the side in Fantasyland.  However, he is still there and draws a line, and I visit him so some people still love the classic Disney boy who will never grow up!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

TiffLuvsDisney said:


> I applied for the Spring CP back in August before school started, my financial aid fell through and I was unable to start classes. I was accepted for the cp and am now enrolled in the Spring semester at my school. Would I still be eligible to participate in the Spring CP program??



Did you ever figure this out? I have a friend who may be facing the same situation. Have you tried calling Disney?


----------



## SmellsLikeJapan

Hi! I just got invited for the CP or merchandising spring 2010 term, I haven't accepted yet because I still have a few questions..

1. (If I can) I would probably want to drive to work using my own car, can they give me directions on how to get there cause I really doubt that I would be parking in the guest parking lots for the hotels/parks

2. Can I pick where I work? I really want to work at the Emporium, any store in the GF or the test track store.

3. In your opinion, which apartment complex is the best? 

4. Is there any way to try and get in the same apartment complex as a friend?

5. When do they give you a uniform?

TIA!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

SmellsLikeJapan said:


> Hi! I just got invited for the CP or merchandising spring 2010 term, I haven't accepted yet because I still have a few questions..
> 
> 1. (If I can) I would probably want to drive to work using my own car, can they give me directions on how to get there cause I really doubt that I would be parking in the guest parking lots for the hotels/parks
> 
> 2. Can I pick where I work? I really want to work at the Emporium, any store in the GF or the test track store.
> 
> 3. In your opinion, which apartment complex is the best?
> 
> 4. Is there any way to try and get in the same apartment complex as a friend?
> 
> 5. When do they give you a uniform?
> 
> TIA!



1. Lots and lots of CPs bring their cars. I drove to work after the first week. I took the bus to kind of get familiar with the route and then in training they pointed out where cast parking was. 

2. You can email the recruiting office and request where you want to work. It is however, just a request. I ended up getting my requests, but i know a lot of people did not, simply because people request the most popular things a lot of the times and it's basically decided on hiring needs. But yes, you can request a location. I know a few people who have worked at the Emporium and they had the worst hours, but loved it! 

3. I lived in Chatham so I'm partial to that apartment complex, but when I apply for fall 2010 I'm thinking about requesting patterson. I'm not too much of a partier and they are newer apartments. I personally will never live in Vista. One of my best friends on the CP lived in Vista and I went to his apartment a number of times and i just didn't like them. That's my opinion and there are tons of people who LOVE vista. 

If you like to party, vista's got that reputation. 
Chatham is kind of half and half, people hang out with each other and some people just like to keep to themselves...
Patterson has the reputation for being a very quiet complex. 

4. When I checked in, I had my roommate with me and then we met a couple friends through facebook that we wanted to room with, too. So we just all stood together in line and told the CM at the housing portion of checkin that all 4 of us wanted the same apartment if possible. He said it wasn't a problem at all and sent me up with everyone's information so we could room together. In order to do THAT, you need to be the same age bracket (all over or all under 21), same gender and same arrival and departure dates. 

Otherwise, if the only important thing to you is that you're in the same complex, then just make sure to tell them which one you want when you check in  Chances are, it shouldn't be a problem. 

5. I got my costume on the 1st day of training after traditions. Your trainer will go with you to costuming and help you pick out your costumes (you are allowed 5 out at a time) and you will be required to try them on and show your trainer so they can approve you. 

Hope this helped!!


----------



## OnceUponAStar*

Question::: Does anyone know if there is a limit on how much overtime you can work at disney?


----------



## Berlioz70

OnceUponAStar* said:


> Question::: Does anyone know if there is a limit on how much overtime you can work at disney?



No limit that I know of - but it's hard to get a lot of overtime because scheduling will track it and make sure you do not get too much. I do have several friends who pull 70+ hour weeks, but they are all FT and not CPs.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

OnceUponAStar* said:


> Question::: Does anyone know if there is a limit on how much overtime you can work at disney?



my entire CP i had 1 1/2 hours of overtime and that's only because they were totally in need of cast members, you could say they were almost desperate. 

It was really really really hard to get overtime. 

From what I've heard from roommates and such, it's easier depending on the role and time of year. For instance, my roommates that worked attractions, during the spring break season, had tons and tons of overtime


----------



## OnceUponAStar*

Thanks! That was very helpful  Do you know how much vacation time Full Time employees get at WDW?


----------



## SmellsLikeJapan

epfootballcutie04 said:


> 1. Lots and lots of CPs bring their cars. I drove to work after the first week. I took the bus to kind of get familiar with the route and then in training they pointed out where cast parking was.
> 
> 2. You can email the recruiting office and request where you want to work. It is however, just a request. I ended up getting my requests, but i know a lot of people did not, simply because people request the most popular things a lot of the times and it's basically decided on hiring needs. But yes, you can request a location. I know a few people who have worked at the Emporium and they had the worst hours, but loved it!
> 
> 3. I lived in Chatham so I'm partial to that apartment complex, but when I apply for fall 2010 I'm thinking about requesting patterson. I'm not too much of a partier and they are newer apartments. I personally will never live in Vista. One of my best friends on the CP lived in Vista and I went to his apartment a number of times and i just didn't like them. That's my opinion and there are tons of people who LOVE vista.
> 
> If you like to party, vista's got that reputation.
> Chatham is kind of half and half, people hang out with each other and some people just like to keep to themselves...
> Patterson has the reputation for being a very quiet complex.
> 
> 4. When I checked in, I had my roommate with me and then we met a couple friends through facebook that we wanted to room with, too. So we just all stood together in line and told the CM at the housing portion of checkin that all 4 of us wanted the same apartment if possible. He said it wasn't a problem at all and sent me up with everyone's information so we could room together. In order to do THAT, you need to be the same age bracket (all over or all under 21), same gender and same arrival and departure dates.
> 
> Otherwise, if the only important thing to you is that you're in the same complex, then just make sure to tell them which one you want when you check in  Chances are, it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 5. I got my costume on the 1st day of training after traditions. Your trainer will go with you to costuming and help you pick out your costumes (you are allowed 5 out at a time) and you will be required to try them on and show your trainer so they can approve you.
> 
> Hope this helped!!




Oh my gosh that helped alot, thank you!

the email for recruiting is wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com correct? its the email address that was in my email they sent me.


----------



## huntzilla

Hi Guy's I hope some of you can help. My friends and I are hopeful applicants for Fall 2010 and we have many questions.

1. Me and my friend in Virginia are applying as well as two of my friends from Florida. My Florida friends aren't taking classes this semester so does that make them ineligible for applying for spring?

2. One of my Florida friends has a low college GPA and not a very good academic record. They're going to be taking classes in the spring to hopefully correct this to an extent. They were thinking though, since one doesn't have very good grades if we applied for ALL the positions, custodial, housekeeping, quick service, would this greatly improve his chances?

3. Also, how heavily weighted is the GPA and classes taken? He feels he will be fine for a phone or person interview. From what I understand, after you submit your application their is an immediate questionnaire which will determine whether or not you receive a phone interview or not. Is this correct?

4. They were also thinking if we used the refer a friend feature, would that help because maybe it will show we're a group?

That's all I can think of for now, I hope some of you can help, thanks!


----------



## khancock

huntzilla said:


> 1. My Florida friends aren't taking classes this semester so does that make them ineligible for applying for spring?



Yes.  They aren't eligible to apply now for the spring.
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/app_req.html
"Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes in an accredited college or university in the United States"



huntzilla said:


> 2. ...since one doesn't have very good grades if we applied for ALL the positions, custodial, housekeeping, quick service, would this greatly improve his chances?



if you make it into the program or not depends on your phone interview and the profile test (their "web based interview").

grades do not have any bearing when it comes to role assignment.  the number of positions someone applies to only means that they would like to be considered for those positions.




huntzilla said:


> 3. Also, how heavily weighted is the GPA and classes taken? He feels he will be fine for a phone or person interview. From what I understand, after you submit your application their is an immediate questionnaire which will determine whether or not you receive a phone interview or not. Is this correct?



Disney doesn't care about grades directly.  If you look at their applicaiton requirements, anything grade related is listed under "Meet Their School's Requirements for Participation".  they send a list to the schools so they can verify that students meet disney's requirements (enrollement) and also ask the schools to verify that they meet any of their requirements if they have any.

this semester they started with the personality profile thing that they call a "web based interview".  if you make it through that, you will be told to schedule a phone interview.  From what I can tell from what people are posting on here is that they are considering the "web based interview" a real interview.  so essentially, everyone who applies has to make it through 2 interviews.

no idea if they will keep doing this next semester.  they had the gallup profile for disneyland for a year or so.  if they think it is a success, then i bet they will keep it for wdw.



huntzilla said:


> 4. They were also thinking if we used the refer a friend feature, would that help because maybe it will show we're a group?


the refer a friend is just to get someone on their email update list.  i don't know if they can see who referred who, but it is really just to get on their email list.


----------



## glendalais

OnceUponAStar* said:


> Question::: Does anyone know if there is a limit on how much overtime you can work at disney?



There's no official limit. But most areas will stop you before you go overboard. And most will definately stop you if they're about to pay Doubletime.

Remember, there is a necessary balance that must exist between Work and Life, if for no other reason than one's own personal sanity.



OnceUponAStar* said:


> Thanks! That was very helpful  Do you know how much vacation time Full Time employees get at WDW?



It's a complicated formula that depends on how many hours you've worked in a year and your Seniority/Length of Service. 

For most Frontline Roles, refer to the FT STCU Contract, pages 31-34.


----------



## OnceUponAStar*

Well I just had my interview for being a Seasonal Cast Member yesterday and was told I had to wait until March/April to do another interview for the Summer Season since my availability didn't match up. So I was told I would be an excellent candidate for either Attractions or Merchandise. Could someone who has had any experience in either one tell me more about the position? Merchandise I would like because I love interacting with guests and I'm quite the fan of a lot of the skirts/dress costumes Merchandise gets to wear (I'm lame I know). I also have a lot of retail experience.

For attractions, I'm an inspiring Imagineer so to know how an attraction works would benefit me. Attractions I would want to work on would be Backlot Tour, Great Movie Ride, Kilomajaro Safaris, Expedition Everest, Soarin', Mission Space, Tower of Terror, Jungle Cruise, Haunted Mansion, Pirates, eh pretty much anything. I love Soarin's costumes though and I believe that one would be pretty cool to work at. 

I want to have a role that I can use in all of the parks, because eventually I want to be able to pick up shifts in other parks and explore all of them. Essentially I want to make it a goal to work in every park and I want to be able to pick up shifts easily for time I'm in school so if I need hours I can get them. So what would you suggest?


----------



## Berlioz70

OnceUponAStar* said:


> I want to have a role that I can use in all of the parks, because eventually I want to be able to pick up shifts in other parks and explore all of them.



While your other paragraphs make both positions pretty equal, this paragraph is your deciding factor. Attractions are only trained in one park, while Merchandise is global. If you want to work in all parks, then you should do merchandise. You'll be stationed in one park, but will be able to pick up shifts elsewhere.


----------



## mollay

Hi you guys, I was considering doing the Fall program, and I'm still researching it but I'm sure you guys can answer my question more directly:

Since the fall session is August-January... does that mean there's no break for Thanksgiving, Christmas, winter break in general, etc.?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

mollay said:


> Hi you guys, I was considering doing the Fall program, and I'm still researching it but I'm sure you guys can answer my question more directly:
> 
> Since the fall session is August-January... does that mean there's no break for Thanksgiving, Christmas, winter break in general, etc.?



unfortunately the answer to your question would be no. there really are no breaks during the program. these are peek times at disney so depending on what role your role you have, you could be work as much as 65+ a week during the holidays.


----------



## mollay

MaryPoppins86 said:


> unfortunately the answer to your question would be no. there really are no breaks during the program. these are peek times at disney so depending on what role your role you have, you could be work as much as 65+ a week during the holidays.



Oh wow.  I would love to be at Disney for Thanksgiving + Christmas but of course those are the only two times I get to see my relatives.

Maybe I'll try for Spring '11 then!  

Thanks!!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

MaryPoppins86 said:


> unfortunately the answer to your question would be no. there really are no breaks during the program. these are peek times at disney so depending on what role your role you have, you could be work as much as 65+ a week during the holidays.



wow, i just realized my grammer on this comment was really bad! but then this is what happens when you work crazy hours every week and reply to other peoples' comments in the middle of the night.


----------



## mollay

MaryPoppins86 said:


> wow, i just realized my grammer on this comment was really bad! but then this is what happens when you work crazy hours every week and reply to other peoples' comments in the middle of the night.



I will admit reading the line "depending on what role your role you have," made me smile  hehe


----------



## mebbradley

Hello,

I'm Megan, and I am hoping to do the WDWCP in Spring of 2011. Lucky for me, the very first part of my journey begins tomorow, and will hopefully culmilate in Orlando in 2011 !  I'm an Elementary Education major, and I am scheduling classes for next spring tmrw with the my advisor. Since that will be my last spring (hopefully) till 2012, I have to make sure I'm not missing classes.

which means tmrw I get the fun joy of arguing with my advisor about the program, why they should let me, and credits.

Any advice? What credits are ya'll getting?

Thanks! 
Megan =]


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Hi everybody. I have a question...maybe it's been asked before, if it has I'm sorry!!!

I filled out the CP application about a month ago thinking I might do the spring program but then I found out that I need 24 credits from my school before leaving so I didn't do any of the interviews. Since I have to wait to apply for the fall program i was wondering if I would have to start the application over again or if that's saved and I can proceed to the web interview once the time to apply for fall comes?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> Hi everybody. I have a question...maybe it's been asked before, if it has I'm sorry!!!
> 
> I filled out the CP application about a month ago thinking I might do the spring program but then I found out that I need 24 credits from my school before leaving so I didn't do any of the interviews. Since I have to wait to apply for the fall program i was wondering if I would have to start the application over again or if that's saved and I can proceed to the web interview once the time to apply for fall comes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



generally when you log back into your application page, it'll start from the begining. from what i remember, i know your role checklist is saved but the rest of the information you'll have to imput everything in again. plus, if you hadn't before, you will still have to watch that infamous presentation/e-presentation again. since the code you were given for the spring application would no longer be valid. besides redoing the application isn't that bad. unless there have been some major changes that happened between now and the time you apply again (ex. job status, school status). plus i think filling out the application over can also be a good thing. you might find something that you had to fill in that you may have missed earlier.


----------



## Berlioz70

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> Since I have to wait to apply for the fall program i was wondering if I would have to start the application over again or if that's saved and I can proceed to the web interview once the time to apply for fall comes?



Since you're applying for a new program, you will have to start over.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

ok! Thank you both! 
And Mary Poppins86, I think you're right. Starting over wont be such a bad thing. It'll give me a chance to fill out everything better and more accurately.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kricketnp

Hey all,

I'm currently a grad student, but am not really all that old. I am considering applying for the CP for the Spring and was wondering if I'd be "too old." Disney said their is no maximum age, but I'm curious as to what the average age is and if there are a lot of people in their mid-20s. THANKS!


----------



## Berlioz70

Kricketnp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm currently a grad student, but am not really all that old. I am considering applying for the CP for the Spring and was wondering if I'd be "too old." Disney said their is no maximum age, but I'm curious as to what the average age is and if there are a lot of people in their mid-20s. THANKS!



You'll be fine. I actually did my program in the Fall AFTER I finished my masters degree. I was 24 at the time, and found a roommate on-line that was 26 so we could be "old" together. Then we showed up and one of our other roommates was 28!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Kricketnp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm currently a grad student, but am not really all that old. I am considering applying for the CP for the Spring and was wondering if I'd be "too old." Disney said their is no maximum age, but I'm curious as to what the average age is and if there are a lot of people in their mid-20s. THANKS!



I wouldn't say there's really an average since people apply at all stages in their college careers. Plus, you'll be able to find plenty of people in the program to befriend even if you aren't the same age. For instance, I'm 21, but my CP roommate is 27. I say go for it! Don't let something silly like age deter you from meeting people you know you already have so much in common with! You at least know that every single person on the CP will be ambitious, adventurous, and persistent.. just from having gone through the application steps!

Best of luck and hopefully we'll see you in Florida for Spring 2010!


----------



## Kricketnp

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I wouldn't say there's really an average since people apply at all stages in their college careers. Plus, you'll be able to find plenty of people in the program to befriend even if you aren't the same age. For instance, I'm 21, but my CP roommate is 27. I say go for it! Don't let something silly like age deter you from meeting people you know you already have so much in common with! You at least know that every single person on the CP will be ambitious, adventurous, and persistent.. just from having gone through the application steps!
> 
> Best of luck and hopefully we'll see you in Florida for Spring 2010!



Thanks for the answers guys...I set up my phone interview this morning so we'll see what happens! I'm definitely going to continue with the interview process and see from there. Not doing the program as an undergrad is still one of my biggest regrets to this day, so I'm thinking I should take the opportunity now if it's presented to me!


----------



## klmcken

just curious...
if i were to apply for a fall advantage program would i HAVE to leave for a may arrival date? i saw somewhere that there is a june arrival date as well, so just curious if we get to decide between the two months or if they pick for us?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

klmcken said:


> just curious...
> if i were to apply for a fall advantage program would i HAVE to leave for a may arrival date? i saw somewhere that there is a june arrival date as well, so just curious if we get to decide between the two months or if they pick for us?



I believe Fall Advantage *Quarter* has a June arrival date, but that only works if your school is on a quarter or trimester system. There may also be an early June date.

If no one here has a definite answer (but I bet Joanna will post something super-helpful  - she knows everything! ), I'd suggest just emailing recruiting.

HTH!


----------



## ashley87

Kricketnp said:


> Thanks for the answers guys...I set up my phone interview this morning so we'll see what happens! I'm definitely going to continue with the interview process and see from there. Not doing the program as an undergrad is still one of my biggest regrets to this day, so I'm thinking I should take the opportunity now if it's presented to me!


Good luck!  I'll turn 23 in FL and while I do feel like I'm older than a lot of the people doing the CP, I'm still really looking forward to it.  I'm just finishing up with undergrad, and this may be my last chance, so I'm going for it.  I got accepted for spring 2007 and ended up turning it down, and I've been thinking about it ever since!  I'm going this time.


----------



## theatergal

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I believe Fall Advantage *Quarter* has a June arrival date, but that only works if your school is on a quarter or trimester system. There may also be an early June date.
> 
> If no one here has a definite answer (but I bet Joanna will post something super-helpful  - she knows everything! ), I'd suggest just emailing recruiting.
> 
> HTH!




your arrival date just depends on what's available when you accept your program. I had a choice of two arrival dates for the fall advantage: May 20th and June 15th. I was accepted into the program a little late into the game, but i was able to pick the june arrival date even though my school doesn't go on trimesters. There are many people who don't use the quarter system that can arrive in june!


----------



## sneekypeeks

I am 28, and totally excited about doing the CP.  Granted, I have some worries with so many younger people, but I figure we will all be so busy/tired, that we won't have time to disagree over the small stuff, and the big stuff tend to work themselves out quickly.  

Don't let something as silly as age make you worry.  There are too many other things to stress over besides a number.


----------



## northside2009

I filled out my online application, did the web interview and scheduled my phone interview this morning for TONIGHT @ 8:15pm.

I applied for:
Attractions, Merchandise and Character Attendent

What kind of questions will be asked during the phone interview?

Also, will you receive a letter regardless if you made it into the program or not? Or will you just receive a letter if you got accepted?

Thanks!
northside2009


----------



## Kricketnp

ashley87 said:


> Good luck!  I'll turn 23 in FL and while I do feel like I'm older than a lot of the people doing the CP, I'm still really looking forward to it.  I'm just finishing up with undergrad, and this may be my last chance, so I'm going for it.  I got accepted for spring 2007 and ended up turning it down, and I've been thinking about it ever since!  I'm going this time.



I almost did it in 2006 during my undergrad, but let people talk me out of it and have regretted it ever since...



> I am 28, and totally excited about doing the CP. Granted, I have some worries with so many younger people, but I figure we will all be so busy/tired, that we won't have time to disagree over the small stuff, and the big stuff tend to work themselves out quickly.



Great point!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

i'm the kind of person that's not really fussed about receiving credits for the program and/or graduating on time since i know i will most likely be transferring to a different school later on. plus i don't feel like paying tuition when i'm not going to be physically attending.
so if you've been a this or any similar situation. what kinds of things did you talk to your advisor about? did you even go to your advisor or career counselor about the dcp? like a mention. i'm not fussed about credits or if i graduate on time since i'll end up taking summer classes anyway.


----------



## sneekypeeks

You should let someone at your school know whats going on if you plan on going back.  Also, do you have financial aid?  If you do, you need to see if your school will give you one internship credit so you can keep your aid and won't use your CP time as your 6 months without having to pay.

If you don't have financial aid, you are golden!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

sneekypeeks said:


> You should let someone at your school know whats going on if you plan on going back.  Also, do you have financial aid?  If you do, you need to see if your school will give you one internship credit so you can keep your aid and won't use your CP time as your 6 months without having to pay.
> 
> If you don't have financial aid, you are golden!



nope, no financial aid, grants or scholarships issues to deal with. so i guess in a way i am golden. maybe i'll just have a chat with whoever to see if i need to take courses that i need to have completed before i potentially leave.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

This is just to ask you guys your opinion.

Here in Puerto Rico (at least in my college), they give the web code interview in the flyers for the presentation so that you can apply and do the web interview online and then arrive the day of the presentation with the application printed out. That way you attend the presentation and afterwards they interview you in person. Now this is not mandatory, you could do the interview by phone if you want to.

I don't have any problem doing it in person but I was just wondering...if you had the chance to choose between doing the interview in person or by phone, what would you choose?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> This is just to ask you guys your opinion.
> 
> Here in Puerto Rico (at least in my college), they give the web code interview in the flyers for the presentation so that you can apply and do the web interview online and then arrive the day of the presentation with the application printed out. That way you attend the presentation and afterwards they interview you in person. Now this is not mandatory, you could do the interview by phone if you want to.
> 
> I don't have any problem doing it in person but I was just wondering...if you had the chance to choose between doing the interview in person or by phone, what would you choose?



I'd definitely pick the in person interview. The phone interview is pretty awkward, and I'm just more comfortable being face to face.


----------



## klmcken

i kinda agree with the person above this.

if i had the opportunity i would definitely pick in person!
just because i would feel they would get a better sense of who you are, and i hate talking on the phone too 

good luck either way!!


----------



## rcpromike

I really wish I could have opted for a face to face interview after the presentation. I really don't like talking on the phone that much (just ask my ex-girlfriends, lol), and am more of a face to face person.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Thanks everybody for the feedback. 
I was also thinking that in person would be better but for some reason something came over me and I thought that if there was a benefit in doing it by phone I should know about it . But I guess everybody agrees there isn't. 
Thanks again!


----------



## M.I.C.

michelle4 said:


> Hi. I just got accepted to go to Walt Disney world this spring and do the full food and beverage services there. However now that I have been accepted imp a little wary about the whole thing. I dont know anyone down there and I dont want to get stuck with no money and want to leave. If someone could help me and answer a few of my questions that would be wonderful!


I pretty much have the same thoughts, have a couple of questions....

I go to school in Jacksonville, do you ever get 2 days in a row off work? Just wondering if I'll have time to drive up and visit my friends.

Also, my car is in pretty horrible shape but I really want to have it down there. Is it significantly more difficult not having a car? I know they offer busses but I also know it's harder not having it at college now and I live on campus. 

Lastly, I get the gist that Vista is more of the party living complex but no one wants to outright say it, can this be confirmed?


----------



## khancock

M.I.C. said:


> do you ever get 2 days in a row off work?



This varies by work location.  Some will always get 2 in a row.  Some may even get 2 in a row and have the exact same schedule each week.  Some may get it occasionally.  Others will never get it.  A blanket statement can't be made.

But you can put in shift requests occasionally or change shifts with co-workers.



M.I.C. said:


> Is it significantly more difficult not having a car? I know they offer busses but I also know it's harder not having it at college now and I live on campus.



Cars offer convenience.  You can go when and where you want.

 The buses and shuttles are like public transportation.  You have to alter your personal schedule to accommodate the transportation schedule.  Some people have a hard time doing it.  Others not so much.

The people I know who grew up around using mass transit didn't have any issues adjusting.  It was the ones who were used to having a car at their disposal all of the time that had the hardest time.




M.I.C. said:


> Lastly, I get the gist that Vista is more of the party living complex but no one wants to outright say it, can this be confirmed?



Saying one complex is like this and another is like that is something that I think is completely ridiculous.  A complex does not dictate how someone acts.  The population of each complex significantly changes every 5-7 months.  And they don't assign apartments based on people's social desires.

If you want a party atmosphere, you can find it in any of the complexes.  If you want a more laid back atmosphere, you can find that too.  It is all about who you choose to surround yourself with, not which complex your are assigned.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

In order to get internship credit I need to get Disney to fill out/sign some papers. I e-mailed them to the address under that section about this on the website. How long should I wait before I e-mail back to check in on the status? Is there somewhere else I should have contacted for this?


----------



## glendalais

Pure_Imagination said:


> In order to get internship credit I need to get Disney to fill out/sign some papers. I e-mailed them to the address under that section about this on the website. How long should I wait before I e-mail back to check in on the status? Is there somewhere else I should have contacted for this?



Due to various concerns, all external paperwork related to College Recruiting and College and International Programs need to be reviewed and approved by the Legal Department of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies before there can be a response.

You should contact Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting to ascertain the proper channel to direct your paperwork. You can call (407) 828-1000 if you are attending a Program in Florida or (800) 766-0888 if you are attending a Program in California.


----------



## Scully12

> do you ever get 2 days in a row off work?



You can request off 2 days...Or if you want more than two days off you can request Friday and Saturday of one week and Sunday and Monday of the following week so you get the whole weekend off. (or whatever the two days are at the end of one week and the beginning of the next. I don't even remember!)

For the last two and a half months I was there I put in a request every single week so I could have the same days off as my boyfriend.

So yes...you are able to get days off!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I noticed a lot of people have mentioned that they e-mailed their recruiter and requested to work in certain locations. What exactly did you say? When should you do this? I know it doesn't secure a work location for you, but I figured it would be worth a try if we can still do this.


----------



## glendalais

Pure_Imagination said:


> I noticed a lot of people have mentioned that they e-mailed their recruiter and requested to work in certain locations. What exactly did you say? When should you do this? I know it doesn't secure a work location for you, but I figured it would be worth a try if we can still do this.



You can request to work a certain Park, Resort or other site, or a specific area within those areas. 

Please note that Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting is limited in how specific they can place you. For example, they can't put Cast Members onto specific Attractions (Space Mountain) - they can only put Cast Members into specific Operating Areas (Tomorrowland Attractions). The areas will then decide where to put the new Cast Member based upon labour needs.

You should probably do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## kateymcg

Hello all! I'm starting my first program in January, doing the Spring Advantage program. Anyone else doing the same session? 

Anyways... I've started a blog to document my experiences with the program. If any of you have thoughts to share, they would be most appreciated. Also, if you could spread the word, it would be fabulous. I'm trying to provide more information on the program than what I got- I always felt like I had no clue what to do or what was going on, so hopefully the blog helps anyone with questions about the program!


----------



## kateymcg

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i'm the kind of person that's not really fussed about receiving credits for the program and/or graduating on time since i know i will most likely be transferring to a different school later on. plus i don't feel like paying tuition when i'm not going to be physically attending.
> so if you've been a this or any similar situation. what kinds of things did you talk to your advisor about? did you even go to your advisor or career counselor about the dcp? like a mention. i'm not fussed about credits or if i graduate on time since i'll end up taking summer classes anyway.



I go to BYU-Idaho and my school doesn't offer credit for the DCP or count it as an internship. I'm simply doing it for the experience. I have to take 6 online credits though or else I have to start paying back loans... no good... I'm just taking easy credits like "listening skills" and that sort of thing. I'm also planning on transferring eventually so it's not something I'm particularly worried about. DCP looks amazing on any resume. I called my advisor about it and she said the only reason I shouldn't do it was if I was concerned about graduating on time. If this isn't something you're concerned about, then by all means, go for it.


----------



## kateymcg

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> This is just to ask you guys your opinion.
> 
> I don't have any problem doing it in person but I was just wondering...if you had the chance to choose between doing the interview in person or by phone, what would you choose?



Definitely in person. That way, they can actually SEE what a great person you are! I had to do mine over the phone and it's a lot harder to get all of your points across and show them that you are a genuine, prepared, professional, and kind person. On the phone, all you have to rely upon is the hope that you sound like that kind of person. Being face-to-face really helps them get to know you.


----------



## kateymcg

glendalais said:


> You can request to work a certain Park, Resort or other site, or a specific area within those areas.
> 
> Please note that Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting is limited in how specific they can place you. For example, they can't put Cast Members onto specific Attractions (Space Mountain) - they can only put Cast Members into specific Operating Areas (Tomorrowland Attractions). The areas will then decide where to put the new Cast Member based upon labour needs.
> 
> You should probably do it sooner rather than later.



I'm currently signed up to do custodial for the spring advantage 2010 session. Who would I contact and how to request a location?


----------



## kateymcg

khancock said:


> Saying one complex is like this and another is like that is something that I think is completely ridiculous.  A complex does not dictate how someone acts.  The population of each complex significantly changes every 5-7 months.  And they don't assign apartments based on people's social desires.
> 
> If you want a party atmosphere, you can find it in any of the complexes.  If you want a more laid back atmosphere, you can find that too.  It is all about who you choose to surround yourself with, not which complex your are assigned.



I know that this is true, but I have still heard on numerous occasions that Vista is indeed worse because it's in worse shape and because of all the partying. I'm not into that at all. What are the other complexes and which of them is better for what I'm looking for? (less partying)


----------



## glendalais

kateymcg said:


> I'm currently signed up to do custodial for the spring advantage 2010 session. Who would I contact and how to request a location?



You would need to contact Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting and ask them to notate it on your record.

If you are doing a program at the _Disneyland_ Resort in California, call (800) 722-2930. If you are doing a program at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida, call (407) 828-1000.


----------



## kateymcg

I missed the regular audition for performance roles because I was actually vacationing at Disney World. My friend (who is also doing DCP) was told by someone that when you arrive at DCP, there hold some open auditions for people who were originally cut and for those who didn't get an opportunity to audition during the normal time period. Is this true? Has anyone else heard of this happening? If so, are there any special measures I need to take in order to do this?


----------



## glendalais

kateymcg said:


> I missed the regular audition for performance roles because I was actually vacationing at Disney World. My friend (who is also doing DCP) was told by someone that when you arrive at DCP, there hold some open auditions for people who were originally cut and for those who didn't get an opportunity to audition during the normal time period. Is this true? Has anyone else heard of this happening? If so, are there any special measures I need to take in order to do this?



Generally no. While special accomodations may be made at times to accomodate labour needs and unforseen circumstances, College & International Program Participants are generally not eligible for Hourly Transfer into other roles.

The _Walt Disney World_ Resort does hold End-of-Season auditions for their Participants who would like to extend their Program Contracts into another season as a Character Performer, as well as those interested in pursuing General Employment as a Character Performer, however, these generally occur at the end of their Program terms, not the beginning.


----------



## whirlwindofwit

Hey all, newbie here! I was referred to this board by someone who said you could all help with my questions for the program. I'm a senior in college now looking to do this program for spring 2010. I haven't applied yet (!!) but am planning on it this week. I've wanted to do this program since high school so the fact I actually have the guts to do it now is exciting. 

In any case, if you could give me some advice? That'd be wonderful!

1. Originally I wanted to do the program at Florida because I'm from MA but go to school in NH. I have family there and it's on the same coast. Been there multiples of times, did Disney Magic Music Days there, etc. However, I have some opportunities that I could also seek out in California. I guess I want to know what the pro/cons are to each park? Which have you done? Have any of you done both? What did you like best? 

2. Depending on which I apply for (FL/CA), can I apply for (FL/CA) as a back up? Say I apply for California, can I also tell them that I am flexible to go to Florida too? I mean, for me, either one is fine but I just don't want to get boxed in and not know whether or not I could take advantage of another opportunity. 

3. I'm nervous/scared! I really hope it goes well and the interview goes well but it's just a completely new experience for me. I haven't had much work experience but I've had tons of leadership experience. I've also never had an internship before. Were you guys scared/nervous? My biggest thing is I'm afraid to screw up as it is Disney and I've loved the company and its concepts since I was little. How did you conquer your fears? 

4. Since I decided to do this on a whim, how do I let my school know? My class registration is coming up as well as tuition payment. Should I take care of these things as normal and then deal with it if/when I get accepted?

Thanks all!


----------



## kateymcg

whirlwindofwit said:


> 4. Since I decided to do this on a whim, how do I let my school know? My class registration is coming up as well as tuition payment. Should I take care of these things as normal and then deal with it if/when I get accepted?
> 
> Thanks all!



I personally love Disney World much more than Disney Land. There's so much more to do!

I would let my school know my plans asap so that they can help you set things up properly instead of having to go back and fix things later. I'm doing the Spring Advantage 2010- maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## kateymcg

How easy/difficult is it to get overtime? And what's the policy? How much money do you make for overtime? I read somewhere that they're really easy going about offering overtime but I wanted to double check with those who knew first hand!


----------



## kateymcg

Hello all! I'm starting my first program in January, doing the Spring Advantage program. Anyone else doing the same session?

Anyways... I've started a blog to document my experiences with the program. If any of you have thoughts to share, they would be most appreciated. Also, if you could spread the word, it would be fabulous. I'm trying to provide more information on the program than what I got- I always felt like I had no clue what to do or what was going on, so hopefully the blog helps anyone with questions about the program!

disneycollegeprogramblog.blogspot.com


----------



## glendalais

whirlwindofwit said:


> 1. Originally I wanted to do the program at Florida because I'm from MA but go to school in NH. I have family there and it's on the same coast. Been there multiples of times, did Disney Magic Music Days there, etc. However, I have some opportunities that I could also seek out in California. I guess I want to know what the pro/cons are to each park? Which have you done? Have any of you done both? What did you like best?
> 
> 2. Depending on which I apply for (FL/CA), can I apply for (FL/CA) as a back up? Say I apply for California, can I also tell them that I am flexible to go to Florida too? I mean, for me, either one is fine but I just don't want to get boxed in and not know whether or not I could take advantage of another opportunity.



Having worked at both resorts, I enjoy both equally. You make much more in California, and get to know people a little bit more since it's much more close knit. At the same time, you have to pay Union dues and the cost of living is higher. In Florida, cost of living is lower, but you still make less overall. There is a lot to do here, though.

You can apply for College & International Programs at both resorts at the same time, there should be no issues with that.



kateymcg said:


> How easy/difficult is it to get overtime? And what's the policy? How much money do you make for overtime? I read somewhere that they're really easy going about offering overtime but I wanted to double check with those who knew first hand!



At the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida, overtime for College & International Program Participants is paid as follows:

1.5 times base rate for all hours worked over 8 hours in a day, and 40 hours in a week.
2 times base rate for all hours worked over 14 hours in a day
Generally, overtime is permitted for all Cast Members. Doubletime, however, is frowned upon.

At the _Disneyland_ Resort in California, overtime for College & International Program Participants is paid according to the Collective Bargaining Agreement in place in each Cast Member's Line of Business. In all cases, though, it meets the State of California's Industrial Relations laws on the matter, which are as follows:

1.5 times base rate for all hours worked over 8 hours in a day, 40 hours in a week, and for the first 8 hours on the 7th consecutive day of work in a week.
2 times base rate for all hours worked over 12 hours in a day, and over 8 hours for the 7th consecutive day of work in a week.
Generally, overtime of any sort is frowned upon in California.


----------



## M.I.C.

i keep getting mixed reviews off of this (obviously not from this site) but couple of things, realistically...

How are the networking abilities? I'm a business major looking to network obviously while down there so how realistic is it that I will actually make some good business connections in doing this and how many people that come out of this actually end up being able to get jobs with the company after college? Any advice?


----------



## whirlwindofwit

glendalais said:


> You can apply for College & International Programs at both resorts at the same time, there should be no issues with that.



Do I indicate this when I go through the application process or do I go through the application process two times? Thank you!  Also; since you said you've been to both resorts, a major pull for me is that I have had zero experiences with the Californian one. Since you make more money, is it easier to pay the cost of living? I saw the differences in prices but I also have the option to live with a friend who lives not that far away from Anaheim. Would it be cheaper to stay with her in the long run rather than go in the complexes or do you think the complexes are worth it and would offer a better experience?


----------



## glendalais

whirlwindofwit said:


> Do I indicate this when I go through the application process or do I go through the application process two times? Thank you!  Also; since you said you've been to both resorts, a major pull for me is that I have had zero experiences with the Californian one. Since you make more money, is it easier to pay the cost of living? I saw the differences in prices but I also have the option to live with a friend who lives not that far away from Anaheim. Would it be cheaper to stay with her in the long run rather than go in the complexes or do you think the complexes are worth it and would offer a better experience?



You would need to apply to each program seperately. You can visit http://www.disneycollegeprogram.com/ to access both applications, though.

The Cost of Living in California is much higher, but you still have a little bit easier time making ends meet on Disney wages than would be the case in Florida.

As to the Housing Situation, any option other than staying in Disney Housing is preferable. Those complexes are so out of the price range of any Hourly Cast Member that it's not funny.


----------



## Nellyd87

glendalais said:


> As to the Housing Situation, any option other than staying in Disney Housing is preferable. Those complexes are so out of the price range of any Hourly Cast Member that it's not funny.



I have gotten that impression....but I was just offered a DLR CP role and was told housing was about $130 a week. Isn't that only about $10 more than chattam apts at WDW?


----------



## glendalais

Nellyd87 said:


> I have gotten that impression....but I was just offered a DLR CP role and was told housing was about $130 a week. Isn't that only about $10 more than chattam apts at WDW?



Actually, if I remember correctly, it's about $50 more/week than the average cost of C&IP Housing (excluding The Commons complex, as Cultural Representatives are paid FT wages, and have their rent adjusted accordingly) here in Florida.

When I left DLR, CPs were paying about $800 a month (can't remember if it was per person or per unit). If it's now averaging $130 a week, that means the Company has finally came to it's senses and is partially subsidizing it like they do here. 

It still doesn't change the fact that it's completely possible to find much more reasonably-priced housing that's just as near to the Resort as the Disney-Operated complexes. Probably not as luxurious, but still plenty comfortable.


----------



## whirlwindofwit

glendalais said:


> The Cost of Living in California is much higher, but you still have a little bit easier time making ends meet on Disney wages than would be the case in Florida.
> 
> As to the Housing Situation, any option other than staying in Disney Housing is preferable. Those complexes are so out of the price range of any Hourly Cast Member that it's not funny.



Haha, yeah, I saw that we needed to pay a $200 security fee, $536 upfront for the first month alone and then it's about $130-50 a week after that. I was like, "There goes half my paycheck." I mean, I don't mind that much because it looks like the housing is really nice, but at the same time compared to FL that was a big pull in the opposite direction. Now since I won't have a car since I'm traveling from out of state, I'm guessing there would be public transit I could rely on?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ At least the Florida program has bus transportation that's free to everyone in the CP. I'm not sure about CA.


----------



## Tigerlily724

Pure_Imagination said:


> ^ At least the Florida program has bus transportation that's free to everyone in the CP. I'm not sure about CA.



The California program gives their participants a bus pass to use.


----------



## Toffy

And not to mention in CA you can ride your bike or walk to work


----------



## kateymcg

Does anyone know what the average shift for a custodial cast member would be? What type of hours to they work? Early/late/middle of the day? What hours do they normally work?


----------



## Nellyd87

Just fyi- if you take the bus at the DLR CP, they pay you $1 each day you ride and I've heard $2 if you bike. This is before taxes though.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

kateymcg said:


> Does anyone know what the average shift for a custodial cast member would be? What type of hours to they work? Early/late/middle of the day? What hours do they normally work?



Well, I doubt it's the same for everybody but I met a cp custodial who works in Magic Kingdom back in July and he usually got the late shift and had to stay until the park closed. Also, it seemed to me like the hours varied. I do remember that one day he said he worked 13 hours but it was July, so it was peak season. I think normally it would be about 8?

Hope I helped somehow but maybe someone who is 100% sure about this information could help you better.


----------



## HallGirl

kateymcg said:


> Does anyone know what the average shift for a custodial cast member would be? What type of hours to they work? Early/late/middle of the day? What hours do they normally work?



I'm currently in MK custodial.  Basically, you will close.  It is very rare to open.  One of the coordinators said CP stands for Closing Person.  I mainly work on Main Street, so I usually have at least 40 hours per week.  Shifts are usually 8 hours, but there are a few 6 hours shifts (i.e. parade cleanup).  During busy times, 10 hour shifts are common.  I have had 13 hours shifts too.  It all depends on their labor needs.  MK is usually open the latest so start times can vary.  Main Street custodial is usually scheduled till an hour and half to 2 hours after the park closes.


----------



## M.I.C.

re-posting in hope of advice

i keep getting mixed reviews off of this (obviously not from this site) but couple of things, realistically...

How are the networking abilities? I'm a business major looking to network obviously while down there so how realistic is it that I will actually make some good business connections in doing this and how many people that come out of this actually end up being able to get jobs with the company after college? Any advice?


----------



## kateymcg

HallGirl said:


> I'm currently in MK custodial.  Basically, you will close.  It is very rare to open.  One of the coordinators said CP stands for Closing Person.  I mainly work on Main Street, so I usually have at least 40 hours per week.  Shifts are usually 8 hours, but there are a few 6 hours shifts (i.e. parade cleanup).  During busy times, 10 hour shifts are common.  I have had 13 hours shifts too.  It all depends on their labor needs.  MK is usually open the latest so start times can vary.  Main Street custodial is usually scheduled till an hour and half to 2 hours after the park closes.




How do you like custodial? Is it easy/low stress or difficult and high pressure? I do it at school right now and love it because it's so easy. Do you get to talk to a lot of people? What has your experience been like?


----------



## glendalais

M.I.C. said:


> re-posting in hope of advice
> 
> i keep getting mixed reviews off of this (obviously not from this site) but couple of things, realistically...
> 
> How are the networking abilities? I'm a business major looking to network obviously while down there so how realistic is it that I will actually make some good business connections in doing this and how many people that come out of this actually end up being able to get jobs with the company after college? Any advice?



The Disney Education Offices on each coast do a relatively good job of providing networking opportunities for College & International Program Cast Members. Many CPs do end up with some sort of status with this company after their programmes are complete, and many, but not all, parlay that into General Employment of some type with us. 

However, at the same time, Networking, by it's very nature, is self-driven. We can provide all the opportunities in the world, but if you don't take the initiative, there really won't be any positive benefit. Indeed, many opportunities can arise outside of the formal structure provided by the Program

The biggest factor affecting your networking results is that the College & International Programs provide a very good opportunity for Participants to build a network within Walt Disney Parks and Resorts. 

The flipside of that is The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies, despite recent efforts to the contrary, is still a very segmentalized company, with distinct "silos", which while they do interact, still tend to maintain completely seperate structures. If your interests lay within WDP&R, it's all good and well. However, if your interests within Disney lay elsewhere (ex: Corporate, Disney Consumer Products, The Walt Disney Studios, Animation Studios, Pixar, ABC/ESPN etc.), you may be better off pursuing options that will get you in with those groups.

And even within our segment, almost all College & International Program offerings (including Classes and the like, though with the obvious exception of Housing), are available to regular-status Cast Members as part of our Professional Development offerings, so that's also something to take into consideration.



kateymcg said:


> How do you like custodial? Is it easy/low stress or difficult and high pressure? I do it at school right now and love it because it's so easy. Do you get to talk to a lot of people? What has your experience been like?



Custodial Hosts and Hostess, like all Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Cast Members, are expected to act in a high-stress, fast-paced, guest service-oriented environment - it's the nature of our business. At the same time, it certainly isn't one of the more complicated roles we have in our show. 

Custodial Hosts and Hostesses are among the first-line of contact our Guests turn to when they require assistance. Their visible presence in our Parks and Resorts and sheer numbers allow for a extremely amount of large, personalised Guest Interaction.


----------



## whirlwindofwit

So, today - which was supposed to be a joyous day - ended up being a heartbreaking one. I applied for Anaheim first, got all the way to the end and then it said they were all set and didn't want to conduct a phone interview. RE-jection. After asking here if I could apply to both, I figured, I have a second shot. Got all the way through Florida's only to get to the same web based interview and be locked out because they had already received what they wanted. For me, after dreaming about this for so long I feel truly heartbroken. That's not to say I am on this board to bash the company at all; however, I am looking for guidance for next steps.

Since I'm a senior in college, my time frame is slim, and I want this more than anything currently. I love Disney, you know? I saw that college seniors can apply again -- even if they are graduating, but, they must be in school at the time of the interview. Needless to say, next semester I am hoping to partake in the face-to-face interviews going on rather than something web based. 

Maybe someone will have the answer to my question but: how long can you wait between applications? If I go to the interview in person next semester for the presentation but tell them of my experience with the web interview, will they say I can no longer continue? My commencement is May 22 but I think I can reapply -- online at least -- May 25. 

Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## Joanna71985

whirlwindofwit said:


> Since I'm a senior in college, my time frame is slim, and I want this more than anything currently. I love Disney, you know? I saw that college seniors can apply again -- even if they are graduating, but, they must be in school at the time of the interview. Needless to say, next semester I am hoping to partake in the face-to-face interviews going on rather than something web based.
> 
> Maybe someone will have the answer to my question but: how long can you wait between applications? If I go to the interview in person next semester for the presentation but tell them of my experience with the web interview, will they say I can no longer continue? My commencement is May 22 but I think I can reapply -- online at least -- May 25.
> 
> Any thoughts/advice?



That is correct. Seniors can do the CP after graduating, as long as you are still a student when applying. Just be aware, 99% of interviews take place over the phone (even when attending a school presentation).



kateymcg said:


> How do you like custodial? Is it easy/low stress or difficult and high pressure? I do it at school right now and love it because it's so easy. Do you get to talk to a lot of people? What has your experience been like?



I loved custodial when I did it. It was really laid-back, with a lot of guest interaction. I loved talking with the guests, giving them information, taking pictures for them, ect.



kateymcg said:


> Does anyone know what the average shift for a custodial cast member would be? What type of hours to they work? Early/late/middle of the day? What hours do they normally work?



It really depends on where you work. I worked at Epcot, and I had almost an even amount of opening and closing shifts (opening was 6:45am until either 1:15 or 3:15pm. Closing was 1:15 or 3:15pm until close). There were also speciality shifts (like working the Sounds like Summer concerts, special events, ect).


----------



## glendalais

whirlwindofwit said:


> Needless to say, next semester I am hoping to partake in the face-to-face interviews going on rather than something web based.



The Web-Based Interview is actually now mandatory for all Hourly Guest Service Employment opportunities throughout Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, including all General Employment opportunities, as well as all College & International Program applications, at both the _Disneyland_ Resort and _Walt Disney World_ Resort. 

The flipside of that, along with the ongoing streamlining of all Casting and Recruiting Services on a Domestic Segment Scale as part of the _One Disney_ initiative, is that In-Person interviews are, with very few exceptions, no longer conducted for _Disney College Program_ and _Disney CareerStart Program_ applicants in the United States.


----------



## Aiden

I have seen the term "bumping" on here a few times. Could someone elaborate more on this subject? My role will be Attractions, by the way.


----------



## kidcoos3

Just a way for people to get the thread to show up higher on the page so that more people can see it.  When no one has responded in awhile a thread goes further and further down the list and eventually no one sees it.  These people are adding a post to "bump" the thread's position higher in the line.


----------



## HallGirl

kateymcg said:


> How do you like custodial? Is it easy/low stress or difficult and high pressure? I do it at school right now and love it because it's so easy. Do you get to talk to a lot of people? What has your experience been like?



I enjoy it to an extent.  This is my 2nd program doing custodial and I'm ready to try something new.  However, I do have a lot of fun with it.  I love the department and I have some great co-workers.  It is an easy job, though sometimes it can be physically demanding.  You do a lot of walking and heavy lifting, especially if you're at the Magic Kingdom.  Because custodial is so mobile, you get to talk to so many guests.  It's my favorite part of the role and why I said I wouldn't mind doing it for my 2nd program.  We are always encouraged to interact with guests and create our own magical moments, whether it be just acknowledging celebration buttons, blowing bubbles, creating water art, or even taking guest pictures.

My current downside with being in custodial is that I've been doing what is called Backstage Support.  Basically, I take care of the larger cast restrooms when I do that.  Other people do the trash and the smaller cast restrooms.  While cast members are considered the guests when you're on support, it's just not the same as interacting with guests onstage.  No full-time person bid for it, so CPs have been given those shifts.  It just started when the last bids kicked in (October?) so who knows if they'll keep giving support shifts to CPs.


----------



## kidcoos3

Aiden said:


> LOL!! I know what type of bumping that is!!


 
Oops - and I was so excited to know an answer to something . . .


----------



## Toffy

Aiden said:


> LOL!! I know what type of bumping that is!!  I was referring to the type at work, where I guess you get a piece of paper or something and then you give it to another cast member, "bumping" them to do something else.



If I'm not mistaken, it's basically when they need either an earlier rotation than normal around the various positions at an attraction, or they need to send someone to switch one on one with a CM for some unscheduled reason. (The instructions of where the person getting bumped is going is usually on the piece of paper)


----------



## kateymcg

HallGirl said:


> I enjoy it to an extent.  This is my 2nd program doing custodial and I'm ready to try something new.  However, I do have a lot of fun with it.  I love the department and I have some great co-workers.  It is an easy job, though sometimes it can be physically demanding.  You do a lot of walking and heavy lifting, especially if you're at the Magic Kingdom.  Because custodial is so mobile, you get to talk to so many guests.  It's my favorite part of the role and why I said I wouldn't mind doing it for my 2nd program.  We are always encouraged to interact with guests and create our own magical moments, whether it be just acknowledging celebration buttons, blowing bubbles, creating water art, or even taking guest pictures.



Which park should I request to be put in? I've read that I can call and put in a word to recruiting that I'd like to be put in a certain park. Which one do you think would be the best?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I have a question about computers with Disney. I really have no idea what I need to get...I have a Mac, so people with Macs, what all did you need as far as using internets in the Disney apartments go?


----------



## Berlioz70

Pure_Imagination said:


> I have a question about computers with Disney. I really have no idea what I need to get...I have a Mac, so people with Macs, what all did you need as far as using internets in the Disney apartments go?



It would be the same as anywhere else. We hooked up a wireless modem and I used that most of the time. Patterson is the only complex with Ethernet in the bedrooms, so I used that some of the time if the wireless seemed to be running slow.


----------



## timestep

So....I have a question. I applied to extend as soon as the applications went up. At the time I applied I had .5 points. But recently I had to call in so now I have 1.5 points.On my application I put that I wanted to stay in the same role (entertainment). I recived an e-mail about two days ago saying that they needed more time to process my application. I am still currently pending. Is this a good sign or a bad sign? I was just wondering if this was normal procedure for applications. Thanks!


----------



## kateymcg

Anyone have any opinions as to the "best" apartment complex to live in at WDWCP? The worst?


----------



## kateymcg

About how much are you CP'ers making per week after housing payments? I don't want to pry- I'm just trying to figure out a rough budget.


----------



## Berlioz70

Check out this blog entry: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/?skip=40#24403

NOTE: Pay wages are a little higher now, but so is the cost of rent!


----------



## HallGirl

kateymcg said:


> Which park should I request to be put in? I've read that I can call and put in a word to recruiting that I'd like to be put in a certain park. Which one do you think would be the best?



If you want a lot of hours, Magic Kingdom is the way to go.  Animal Kingdom always closes early so they don't get as many hours.   Epcot has a pretty regular schedule of opening at 9 and closing at 9 except for Extra Magic Hours and during the Christmas season.  I don't really know too much about the Studios custodial, but they often close earlier than Epcot.  Downtown Disney I've heard is really boring and you don't do much.  I think their schedules are pretty regular, though.  You can pick up hours at any of the parks, regardless of where you end up.


----------



## kateymcg

I've been doing a lot of reading... no... I'm not obsessed... and it seems like everyone I've talked to or read about has switched roles a bunch of times during their program season. Why/how does this happen? How would I switch to a different role once I'm there and would I request a different role or would they just place me? Anyone have experience with this sort of thing happening to them?


----------



## Berlioz70

kateymcg said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading... no... I'm not obsessed... and it seems like everyone I've talked to or read about has switched roles a bunch of times during their program season. Why/how does this happen? How would I switch to a different role once I'm there and would I request a different role or would they just place me? Anyone have experience with this sort of thing happening to them?



I can count all the people I know that have switched roles on their program on one hand.

One was cast as Tiana and was pulled from her role in QSFB. Another had to switch her role for medical reasons. And I'm sure Joanna will chime in, but she was able to switch on her alumni program back to a role she was already trained in.

There is an option called "extension." This is when you stay for another semester and have the opportunity to switch your role for the new program.


----------



## MTEPCOT55

So I know who I want my roommate to be since we are allowed to pick one person. We both got accepted (obviously) & we are both checking in on the 6th. How do we get in the same room? I've looked on the sight & all I see is the roommate matching survey. Should we send an email with both our application numbers letting the know we want to room?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

MTEPCOT55 said:


> So I know who I want my roommate to be since we are allowed to pick one person. We both got accepted (obviously) & we are both checking in on the 6th. How do we get in the same room? I've looked on the sight & all I see is the roommate matching survey. Should we send an email with both our application numbers letting the know we want to room?



If you're both under 21 you can do the roommate matching notification system. It's all on the site, and there's a place where you can enter in a friend's applicant number if you know who you want to room with.

My question:

A little over two weeks ago I e-mailed Disney the papers I need signed for my school. I have heard nothing back from them, and the site says we should hear back within two weeks. I know there has been a holiday, so that's understandable, and I'm wondering if that's why. I'm wondering if I should give recruiting a call or if there's something else I should do?


----------



## kateymcg

Berlioz70 said:


> Check out this blog entry: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/?skip=40#24403
> 
> NOTE: Pay wages are a little higher now, but so is the cost of rent!



Love your blog! Following you on my iGoogle now


----------



## Nellyd87

Does anyone know if Photopass Photographers do pin trading? I don't recall any having lanyards on my last trip to DLR and I figure they'd be too busy taking pictures to trade...but just checking.


----------



## teamlouise

Declining...

I need to decline my CP for Spring 2010, and I know there's no penalty for it but I still want to get in touch with Disney about it since I want to apply for Fall 2010. Should I call or just send an e-mail? I feel like a calling is more sincere, but I also feel like I would be able to more clearly explain my situation in an e-mail... so I can't decide.

Any tips for declining?


----------



## OpsMatt

I always think a phone call comes off as more personable than an e-mail. It also takes a little more effort. They'll also respect the fact that you took the time to call them rather than just shoot off an e-mail.


----------



## Nellyd87

I was offered a role for spring 2008 and declined through the link in the email. It gave me a little box for comments and my reason for declining. Honestly, I think just filling that out is enough. I didn't call or send a seperate email and I applied to both the WDW CP and the DLR CP for this spring and got accepted to both. 
As long as you respond to your offer in the time frame given, they won't hate you or anything. I also assume they are kind of busy...so,in my opinion, wouldn't really care if you called or not. They have their automated decline/accept process for a reason. Just my honest 2 cents.


----------



## mollay

Hey guys -- I am still working on convincing my parents about the CP.  A cousin of mine actually did the program (I don't know why, to tell the truth, he doesn't seem like the Disney type, and he actually did drop out, but anyway..) and according to him there was a *lot* of drinking/partying going on amongst the CPers.   
Is that true?    It's bad enough here at college, I was really hoping that in a Disney environment there'd be more people that didn't go crazy but I guess it'd be nice to know from someone who's experienced the CP firsthand..


----------



## PFFoppa21

Hey Mollay!

As far as partying goes, it is similar to college in the respect that, if you look for it, you'll find it and if you want to avoid it, you can.  If you don't want anything to do with it, you'll do just fine.  I did not party while I was on my CP.  I knew people who did, but it wasn't something where I couldn't go anywhere without finding people drinking and partying all the time.  There are quite a few people there who would much rather go to the parks or do something other than party.  I wouldn't let that dissuade you from doing the program though.


----------



## kateymcg

If at the end of my tenure at WDWCP I decide I want to go seasonal, what would that entail? Would it just be coming back at the summers? All holidays? As a CP'er or as a regular old employee? Do they provide housing options for seasonal employees? Have any of you done this? What are your thoughts/experiences? I want to know more about this, please!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

kateymcg said:


> If at the end of my tenure at WDWCP I decide I want to go seasonal, what would that entail? Would it just be coming back at the summers? All holidays? As a CP'er or as a regular old employee? Do they provide housing options for seasonal employees? Have any of you done this? What are your thoughts/experiences? I want to know more about this, please!



seconded!


----------



## Berlioz70

kateymcg said:


> If at the end of my tenure at WDWCP I decide I want to go seasonal, what would that entail?



Keep your record card in good shape (do not show up to work late or call in) and then talk to your manager towards the end of your program.



kateymcg said:


> Would it just be coming back at the summers? All holidays?



The required number of hours vary based on the department. A friend of mine is seasonal and works one shift a year. Another friend went seasonal and then was called 3 months after his program ended requiring him to attend a new training session. When he said he couldn't fly down, they ended up terminating him. So it really varies.



kateymcg said:


> As a CP'er or as a regular old employee? Do they provide housing options for seasonal employees?



You'd be considered a regular cast member (yay for hirer pay!!). No, they will not provide housing.


----------



## Pecobill

Now what about going Full Time.How hard will that be to get after the program?


----------



## princess_chloee

what kinds of classes can i take while working at disney?


----------



## glendalais

Pecobill said:


> Now what about going Full Time.How hard will that be to get after the program?



Depends on the role. 

At the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, most of our Hourly Guest Service roles, along with some of our Office & Technical roles, are Unionised, so applications for transfer into a Full Time role are considered based upon Seniority and available positions.

In these cases, CPs are at the very bottom of people to be considered, right before we open positions for External Hires. It would be easier to convert into a Casual Temporary (Seasonal) or Casual Regular (Part Time) position and then apply for a conversion into a Full Time position from there. 

In our Non Union roles (Photo Imaging, Reservation Centre, etc.), positions are filled based upon qualifications and availability. An interview would be required in those instances.

At the _Disneyland_ Resort, all _Disney College Program_ and _Disney CareerStart Program_ Participants are statused as Casual Regular Cast Members and are eligible to roll over into regular Casual Regular positions at the end of their programmes. From that point, conversions to Regular Full Time (RFT) status are decided based upon the Collective Bargaining Agreement in place in their Line of Business. For those in Hourly Non Union roles, conversions are decided based on performance, qualifications and available positions. 

And of course, all Full Time, Casual Regular and Casual Temporary Salaried positions throughout Walt Disney Parks and Resorts are filled based on qualifications and availability.



princess_chloee said:


> what kinds of classes can i take while working at disney?



At the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, College & International Programme Participants can take advantage of a wide variety of *Collegiate Courses* which are recommended for College/University credit by the American Council on Education. These classes cover a wide variety of topics, from Hospitality Management to Self Development to the history and culture of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies. 

Participants can also enrol in the *Disney Education Series*. These are a series of conversations and presentations faciliated by Leaders from thoughout the Resort, and give Participants a peek into the many intricate processes that go into making The Most Magical Place on Earth just that. The *Professional Development Series* operates in much the same way, but are centred around specific topics, and are intended for Participants who are majoring in related topics at their College or University.

At the _Disneyland_ Resort, there are two *Collegiate Courses*, _Corporate Analysis_, which covers the history and culture of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies and _Marketing You: Personal and Career Development_, which covers just that. Like their Florida-Site counterparts, both courses are recommended for University or College credit by the American Council on Education.

The *Leadership Speaker's Series* allows for Participants to hear from _Disneyland_ Resort senior leadership (Senior Director level and above) about their careers and how our Leaders got to be where they are today. In addition, the *Professional Development Study: The Business of Show Business* allows Participants to see first hand how the grand show that is the _Disneyland_ Resort operates each and every day, amazing our Guests as we've done for over 55 years.

In addition, Participants at both the _Disneyland_ Resort and _Walt Disney World_ Resort are eligible to take part in the many Professional Development Opportunities available to all Cast Members as part of the _Disney Difference_. Both sites also offer Disney University Libraries (formerly referred to as Disney Learning Centers), which offer a wide variety of resources for Self-Development.

For more information on Educational Opportunities available through the College & International Programmes, please visit one of the sites below:
_Walt Disney World_ Resort
_Disneyland_ Resort


----------



## ZeroToHero

glendalais said:


> Participants can also enrol in the *Disney Education Series*. These are a series of conversations and presentations faciliated by Leaders from thoughout the Resort, and give Participants a peek into the many intricate processes that go into making The Most Magical Place on Earth just that.



These are like one-time seminars, right? Or are they in a series format in that you have to attend multiple times on one topic?


----------



## glendalais

ZeroToHero said:


> These are like one-time seminars, right? Or are they in a series format in that you have to attend multiple times on one topic?



It's actually an 8-week series, meeting once a week with each session consisting of a 2-3 hour presentation.


----------



## Pecobill

glendalais said:


> Depends on the role.
> 
> At the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, most of our Hourly Guest Service roles, along with some of our Office & Technical roles, are Unionised, so applications for transfer into a Full Time role are considered based upon Seniority and available positions.
> 
> In these cases, CPs are at the very bottom of people to be considered, right before we open positions for External Hires. It would be easier to convert into a Casual Temporary (Seasonal) or Casual Regular (Part Time) position and then apply for a conversion into a Full Time position from there.
> 
> In our Non Union roles (Photo Imaging, Reservation Centre, etc.), positions are filled based upon qualifications and availability. An interview would be required in those instances.
> 
> At the _Disneyland_ Resort, all _Disney College Program_ and _Disney CareerStart Program_ Participants are statused as Casual Regular Cast Members and are eligible to roll over into regular Casual Regular positions at the end of their programmes. From that point, conversions to Regular Full Time (RFT) status are decided based upon the Collective Bargaining Agreement in place in their Line of Business. For those in Hourly Non Union roles, conversions are decided based on performance, qualifications and available positions.
> 
> And of course, all Full Time, Casual Regular and Casual Temporary Salaried positions throughout Walt Disney Parks and Resorts are filled based on qualifications and availability.
> 
> 
> 
> At the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, College & International Programme Participants can take advantage of a wide variety of *Collegiate Courses* which are recommended for College/University credit by the American Council on Education. These classes cover a wide variety of topics, from Hospitality Management to Self Development to the history and culture of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies.
> 
> Participants can also enrol in the *Disney Education Series*. These are a series of conversations and presentations faciliated by Leaders from thoughout the Resort, and give Participants a peek into the many intricate processes that go into making The Most Magical Place on Earth just that. The *Professional Development Series* operates in much the same way, but are centred around specific topics, and are intended for Participants who are majoring in related topics at their College or University.
> 
> At the _Disneyland_ Resort, there are two *Collegiate Courses*, _Corporate Analysis_, which covers the history and culture of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies and _Marketing You: Personal and Career Development_, which covers just that. Like their Florida-Site counterparts, both courses are recommended for University or College credit by the American Council on Education.
> 
> The *Leadership Speaker's Series* allows for Participants to hear from _Disneyland_ Resort senior leadership (Senior Director level and above) about their careers and how our Leaders got to be where they are today. In addition, the *Professional Development Study: The Business of Show Business* allows Participants to see first hand how the grand show that is the _Disneyland_ Resort operates each and every day, amazing our Guests as we've done for over 55 years.
> 
> In addition, Participants at both the _Disneyland_ Resort and _Walt Disney World_ Resort are eligible to take part in the many Professional Development Opportunities available to all Cast Members as part of the _Disney Difference_. Both sites also offer Disney University Libraries (formerly referred to as Disney Learning Centers), which offer a wide variety of resources for Self-Development.
> 
> For more information on Educational Opportunities available through the College & International Programmes, please visit one of the sites below:
> _Walt Disney World_ Resort
> _Disneyland_ Resort



Wait so even after working 7 months for the company I don't increase my chances? And I thought Florida was a right to work state and we didn't have unions.Also I can't live in Orlando on a Part time paycheck.


----------



## Berlioz70

Pecobill said:


> Wait so even after working 7 months for the company I don't increase my chances? And I thought Florida was a right to work state and we didn't have unions.Also I can't live in Orlando on a Part time paycheck.



No, it does! They will hire you before hiring someone else off the street!

Universal is non-unionized, but Disney does have unions. There are positive and of course negative sides. I've learned which battles I can fight and which ones are out of my hands. The hiring process would be something out of your hands, I tried talking to my managers but it's out of their hands too.



glendalais said:


> In these cases, CPs are at the very bottom of people to be considered, right before we open positions for External Hires.


----------



## ZeroToHero

glendalais said:


> It's actually an 8-week series, meeting once a week with each session consisting of a 2-3 hour presentation.



Aha - so what are the things where you can sign up to, for example, go on a "behind the scenes" tour of the Great Movie Ride?


----------



## glendalais

Pecobill said:


> And I thought Florida was a right to work state and we didn't have unions.



"Right-to-Work" refers to an Employee's "right to work" without having to join a Labour Union.

The _Walt Disney World_ Resort is a Union workplace, but Cast Members in Union roles are not necessarily required to join the Union. Those who don't join are still covered under the terms of the Collective Bargaining Agreement negotiated by the Unions.

This is in contrast to states like California, which is not a "Right-to-Work" state. Cast Members in Union roles at the _Disneyland_ Resort can be terminated for failing to join and maintain membership in good standing with the Labour Union covering their role.

At the same time, with over ~40000 Hourly Frontline Cast Members, there's almost always a Full Time position open on property _somewhere_. It may not be in the most glamourous and desired positions (i.e. we seem to be continually short FT Housekeepers and 3rd Shift Custodial), but if you really need a FT position and are willing to be extremely flexible, Internal Casting can usually shoehorn you in somewhere.



Berlioz70 said:


> The hiring process would be something out of your hands, I tried talking to my managers but it's out of their hands too.



At least here in Florida, Managers do have some influence. Labor demands permitting, they can open a requisition with Casting Services.

Requisitions still have to go through internal skill code lists, so there really isn't a gurantee that the Participant they mean to give the position to will be the one who gets it, but it's something.



ZeroToHero said:


> Aha - so what are the things where you can sign up to, for example, go on a "behind the scenes" tour of the Great Movie Ride?



Those are part of the broader Professional Development offerings offered by the Company - specifically part of the efforts to foster an understanding and appreciation for Company Heritage.

Those are usually offered through Disney University (our internal training centre) or through the Operating Areas. College & International Programme Operations on both coasts will also sometimes organise them just for Participants.


----------



## Berlioz70

glendalais said:


> At least here in Florida, Managers do have some influence. Labor demands permitting, they can open a requisition with Casting Services.
> 
> Requisitions still have to go through internal skill code lists, so there really isn't a gurantee that the Participant they mean to give the position to will be the one who gets it, but it's something.



I had a manager try to open a req so that I would get a specific job, but since I wasn't the next one in "line" the job wouldn't go to me and I'd have to wait my turn anyway. Haha, so I stopped holding out for that particular position and moved on.


----------



## kateymcg

I've just decided to do the Disney's Princess Half Marathon! Any other CP'ers doing it? Anyone know the path that we run for it?


----------



## TheBeckyZone

[double post, sorry]


----------



## TheBeckyZone

kateymcg said:


> I've just decided to do the Disney's Princess Half Marathon! Any other CP'ers doing it? Anyone know the path that we run for it?



My aunt is running the half marathon this year. I think this is a current path: 

http://adisneyworldsports.disney.go.com/media/dwws_v0222/en_US/pdf/09NEWPrincessHalfMapweb.jpg

(I'd post it as a picture, but the map is quite large.)


----------



## mollay

PFFoppa21 said:


> Hey Mollay!
> 
> As far as partying goes, it is similar to college in the respect that, if you look for it, you'll find it and if you want to avoid it, you can.  If you don't want anything to do with it, you'll do just fine.  I did not party while I was on my CP.  I knew people who did, but it wasn't something where I couldn't go anywhere without finding people drinking and partying all the time.  There are quite a few people there who would much rather go to the parks or do something other than party.  I wouldn't let that dissuade you from doing the program though.



Thank-you so much for this answer!  I definitely feel a lot more assured hehe.  I was just shocked because, even though I know there must be 21 year old residents, I thought Disney would be super strict about that sort of thing.  

Either way, thanks!    I will keep that all in mind.


----------



## Joanna71985

kateymcg said:


> I've just decided to do the Disney's Princess Half Marathon! Any other CP'ers doing it? Anyone know the path that we run for it?



I haven't officially registered for it, but I am pretty sure I will be signing up. It looks like a lot of fun



ZeroToHero said:


> Aha - so what are the things where you can sign up to, for example, go on a "behind the scenes" tour of the Great Movie Ride?



The backstage tours are a lot of fun. I highly recommend them. However, you have to sign up very early (as space is extremely limited).



kateymcg said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading... no... I'm not obsessed... and it seems like everyone I've talked to or read about has switched roles a bunch of times during their program season. Why/how does this happen? How would I switch to a different role once I'm there and would I request a different role or would they just place me? Anyone have experience with this sort of thing happening to them?





Berlioz70 said:


> I can count all the people I know that have switched roles on their program on one hand.
> 
> One was cast as Tiana and was pulled from her role in QSFB. Another had to switch her role for medical reasons. And I'm sure Joanna will chime in, but she was able to switch on her alumni program back to a role she was already trained in.



Like Brenna said, I was able to change roles on my Summer Program in 2008. That was because I wasn't getting that many hours at the current location (and my manager was able to switch me back to my old role). But I would have to say, the majority of the time it is pretty hard to change roles mid-program (and to do so, you would need a good reason).


----------



## Pure_Imagination

So I'm curious, what kind of hours do you work at Animal Kingdom? I assume you work open to close, but do you get good hours per week? Is it easy to pick up hours in other parks? I'm wondering about merchandise specifically, if possible, since that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## Joanna71985

It's pretty easy to pick up extra hours in other parks, especially in merchandise (because it's the same training for the most part).


----------



## Pure_Imagination

So there's a concert I really want to go to in Florida in April. There are three different cities, but they're all in the middle of April  Is that traditionally a hard time to ask off for? I'm not sure when the Spring break rush begins at Disney.


----------



## kateymcg

Anyone know what kind of shoes custodians need to wear for work?


----------



## glendalais

Pure_Imagination said:


> So there's a concert I really want to go to in Florida in April. There are three different cities, but they're all in the middle of April  Is that traditionally a hard time to ask off for? I'm not sure when the Spring break rush begins at Disney.



Generally, yes. That timeframe is the peak of the Central Florida Spring Break tourist season.

Get your requests in as early as possible, though be prepared for the likelihood that no one will be allowed to take off during that period.



kateymcg said:


> Anyone know what kind of shoes custodians need to wear for work?



In the Theme Parks/_Downtown Disney_ Area: Black athletic shoes

In the Water Parks: White athletic shoes

At the Resorts: Varies by resort.


----------



## Romulan248

Do they have opportunities for all majors, or only certain ones?


----------



## ZeroToHero

What do you mean by opportunities? Any major can participate, but not all majors (or schools, for that matter), offer credit for it. It's a case by case basis, so you have to ask your school what they think.


----------



## Romulan248

ZeroToHero said:


> What do you mean by opportunities? Any major can participate, but not all majors (or schools, for that matter), offer credit for it. It's a case by case basis, so you have to ask your school what they think.



I heard that only majors that would apply to jobs at Disney would be accepted. I'm a political science major, so I didn't think I could participate.


----------



## Toffy

Romulan248 said:


> I heard that only majors that would apply to jobs at Disney would be accepted. I'm a political science major, so I didn't think I could participate.



Quite the contrary, ANY major is welcome to participate in the DCP


----------



## teamlouise

Romulan248 said:


> I heard that only majors that would apply to jobs at Disney would be accepted. I'm a political science major, so I didn't think I could participate.



Major definitely doesn't matter when it comes to Disney accepting you into the college program. Except, i think, if you wanted to do something with Guest Relations or Vacation Planning... then they mostly only take Hospitality or whatever majors. 

But yeah, I'm a History major and I got accepted for the program with no problems on the Disney end. I'm would not get any credit through my school, though, which is why I'm applying (again) for the session after my graduation.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Romulan248 said:


> I heard that only majors that would apply to jobs at Disney would be accepted. I'm a political science major, so I didn't think I could participate.



Nope, you are welcome and encouraged to! I'm a Psychology/History major (with a Government minor!) and I applied. It's true that they like giving the Hospitality roles to Hospitality majors, but other than that, it's pretty much a free for all! 

ETA: From the website: "Majors: The Disney College Program is open to all majors and all levels."


----------



## love2swim922

I am in the Spring 2010 as a quick food and beverage cast member. I have three questions.

1) It was not one of my choices and I really rather be doing something else. Is there anyway to switch after I have accepted my role? I don't want to e-mail the recruiters and piss them off before I get there.

2) I have not heard any good things about quick food and beverage role and I really want to have a good time down there. Has anyone heard or done this role and loved it? 

3) I am a finance major and this has nothing to do with finance but I really want to work for Disney after I graduate so is this a good idea even though my role has nothing to do with my major? I am taking time off of school for this and don't want to wast my time.

ANY advice you can give me would be great. I am a nervous wreak.


----------



## jewjubean

My roomie works at the All Star resorts and LOVES QSFB. She gets lots of guest interaction and is actually staying for a second CP in QSFB. Your job is pretty much what you make it, It can be boring or it could be fun. YOU make the job experience.


----------



## Toffy

> 1) It was not one of my choices and I really rather be doing something else. Is there anyway to switch after I have accepted my role? I don't want to e-mail the recruiters and piss them off before I get there.



Personally, I wouldn't, but it wouldn't hurt to try. It's one of those things where they ask you in the interview regardless if it's on your list if you'd be OK doing it, and if you say yes, they almost ALWAYS put you there, but if you did not say yes, you probably have more of a right to speak up about it.



> 2) I have not heard any good things about quick food and beverage role and I really want to have a good time down there. Has anyone heard or done this role and loved it?



I know some people who didn't like it, and I know others who love it. Just like all the other roles, there's a lot of variables, and it depends on your outlook on it 



> 3) I am a finance major and this has nothing to do with finance but I really want to work for Disney after I graduate so is this a good idea even though my role has nothing to do with my major? I am taking time off of school for this and don't want to wast my time.



Oh no worries, Disney will make SURE you get your networking in and make it SO worth your time if you want to have a career with the Walt Disney Company... that's what the CP is for, besides the cheap labor  I personally am trying to get into the tech department, and while it basically has NO connection to the CP, it's the networking I'll get because of the CP that'll make it worth while.


----------



## Crystal WDW

love2swim922 said:


> I am in the Spring 2010 as a quick food and beverage cast member. I have three questions.
> 
> 1) It was not one of my choices and I really rather be doing something else. Is there anyway to switch after I have accepted my role? I don't want to e-mail the recruiters and piss them off before I get there.
> 
> 2) I have not heard any good things about quick food and beverage role and I really want to have a good time down there. Has anyone heard or done this role and loved it?
> 
> 3) I am a finance major and this has nothing to do with finance but I really want to work for Disney after I graduate so is this a good idea even though my role has nothing to do with my major? I am taking time off of school for this and don't want to wast my time.
> 
> ANY advice you can give me would be great. I am a nervous wreak.


I know that someone else already answered your question but I'd love to answer it from my perspective.  I've been around the block - CP wise, i'm also a Campus Rep - and I think I can really help you with your anxiety.

1.) Unfortunately, there is no way to switch your role. Once you've accepted to do the college program you are pretty much locked in.  The only formal way to switch is if you decide to extend when it comes fall (meaning you would be adding another program) they give you the opportunity to apply to switch your role and/or audition for entertainment.

With that being said, you will not being making your recruiter mad by sending them an email.  Disney is all about communication.  I would approach it in this way - that you are excited about the opportunity and understand that they've placed you in a role they felt best for you and you've agreed to perform it BUT you were wondering if there were any openings in other roles (such as people who declined to participate in the program recently) that you could be switched too.  Relate it too your major and explain why doing something like Merch could help because of the more opportunities for cash handling.

Basically, you never know if there is an open spot in their recruiting region that they could squeeze you into. I wouldn't get your hopes up but it's def worth the try.  It's happened before.

2.)  I worked QSFB on my first program at the Backlot Express in Hollywood Studios. It was definitely not my first choice.  I decided to do it anyway because it was a way into the Disney Company and in 2007 I realized that I needed to start getting internships on my resume (lets face it, internships are what get the you job now-a-days).  My major is broadcast communications and had nothing to do with it.  I did not hate it though.  It was pretty fun most of the time and the guest interaction is great.  Heres the thing with the College Program: Youre role is what you make it.  You could take any role that a CP would perform and be miserable doing it, especially if you go in with a negative attitude.  I could have been completely miserable doing QSFB but instead I decided that I would focus on great guest service and meeting people from all over the world.  Step back and look at where you are and the opportunity youve been given.  Youll have a blast.

3.) Youve made the right choice! It is definitely not a waste of your time.  The opportunities that Ive been given through doing a silly semester of QSFB way back in 07 are unbelievable...this is why:

In the end this is my advice. On my first program it was a growing up experience for me.  It was my first time living on my own other than in my college dorm and I decided to really live it up.  I partied a little too much  in my opinion  and even though I made sure I had a very clean record card, I traded away most of my shifts and made just enough money to pay rent.  Dont get me wrong  when I was at the job I was a model cast member but I didnt take full advantage of all of the opportunities in front of me.  I did become a campus rep and the marketing experience Ive gained on my resume because of it has been irreplaceable.  This summer I got chosen to do the Summer Alumni program  doing Merch in Downtown Disney (again because of my clean record card  this is important  you can work the system to your advantage  as in if you want days off trade them away, its easy but dont ruin your record card by not showing up to work)  and decided to get serious about Disney.  I networked my butt off!  I was a model cast member and took every opportunity to participate in learning new roles or shadowing.  This has now led me to get a Professional Internship for this spring which ties into my major.  Im graduating in a week and couldnt be happier to have a job in this economy.  I got this PI because of the networking I did this summer. I now have contacts in Florida, at Disney records, at ABC good morning America Weekends, etc that I talk to on a regular basis.

My message is: IT IS WORTH IT.  Again, this is what you make it.  Thankfully, I got a second opportunity to grow with the company.  More advice I would give you is that the small things pay off.  Youre major is finance then even if youre doing QSFB ask them to teach you the cash handling closing procedures.  It pays off; your leaders take notice of your interest in learning.and that leads to PIs.

There are many PIs in Finance so I would make that your goal.  Make connections; dont be afraid to ask your leaders  no matter where you work- about networking and how to extend your future at Disney for after you graduate.  You would be amazed at what a simple question can do for your future.   Most people are just afraid to ask for help  dont be.

I hope this helps.  I know I wrote you a whole essay but I wish someone would have told me these things my first time around.  Let me know if you have more questions because Id love to answer them.


----------



## glendalais

love2swim922 said:


> 1) It was not one of my choices and I really rather be doing something else. Is there anyway to switch after I have accepted my role? I don't want to e-mail the recruiters and piss them off before I get there.



There is indeed a process by which College & International Program Participants can be recast into another role in case of dissatisfaction or other factors. For example, there was a CP in my area who was completely incompetent, so we shipped her off to one of the resorts. 

However, it's a measure of last resort and doesn't happen very often. I certainly wouldn't count on it happening. It's also based on labour demands and available roles, and with many of our areas currently in the process of increasing their Full Time/Part Time to C&IP ratio to favour regular-status Cast, there are even less CP positions than ever.


----------



## timestep

So, I'm kind of a mess right now. So I was offered and extension as a character performer and I accepted it. But this morning I got an e-mail saying they weren't able to offer me an extension. I am so confused and upset. I don't have a plan b. I really don't want to leave. I love it here so much! I called recruiting and they said I might be getting an e-mail saying it was a mitake. I e-mailed recruiting back and let them know that I accepted an extension. I don't know what to do. Has anyone ever accepted an extension and then been denied it?


----------



## glendalais

timestep said:


> So, I'm kind of a mess right now. So I was offered and extension as a character performer and I accepted it. But this morning I got an e-mail saying they weren't able to offer me an extension. I am so confused and upset. I don't have a plan b. I really don't want to leave. I love it here so much! I called recruiting and they said I might be getting an e-mail saying it was a mitake. I e-mailed recruiting back and let them know that I accepted an extension. I don't know what to do. Has anyone ever accepted an extension and then been denied it?



It can happen, especially if labour needs change suddenly, and we no longer require all those CPs who were offered extensions (such as if, for example, this recession turned into a depression and Guest counts fell off a cliff). However, I would think, in this instance, that it was just an error on College Recruiting's part.

Wait and see what they say. If it is indeed true, you should discuss your options with them. Perhaps you can be converted into a Casual Temporary position in your area.


----------



## Colt0307

Hi, I'm new to the DIS and just had a couple of questions. I'm a senior in high school and a freshman in college and was wondering if I should do the Career Start program or the College Program. Also is there really any difference between the two?


----------



## Crystal WDW

Here's the deal - to my knowledge...
You can't be enrolled in college to do the career start program.  It's just for High School Graduates who plan to enter into the basic job market (minimum wage).

The college program is your best bet.  The difference is with the Career Start program they set you up with having a basic career at Disney.  Quite frankly, it's gonna be fairly tough to climb the ladder - especially corporate - if you looking at doing this route (or it's going to take a longer time).

With the college program it's considered an internship.  The college program is set up to give you further opporutnities within the company.

It's what you feel is best for you.  They're both great programs but very different.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Colt0307 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the DIS and just had a couple of questions. I'm a senior in high school and a freshman in college and was wondering if I should do the Career Start program or the College Program. Also is there really any difference between the two?



From the Disney FAQs:



> *I'm still in high school, but have dual enrollment with a college. Can I apply?*
> In order to be eligible to apply for the Disney College Program, applicants must have graduated high school or completed a GED prior to submitting an application. Applicants must also complete a full semester of college prior to participating in our program (note that individual colleges may have additional requirements for participation). Students who have not yet graduated from high school but have dual enrollment with a college are not eligible to apply for the Disney College Program until they have graduated high school and subsequently completed a full semester of college enrollment. Please note that dual enrollment students who graduate high school in the near future may be eligible to apply for the Disney CareerStart Program.



So you can do Career Start for this semester, but not the college program.


----------



## Praise2Him

Colt0307 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the DIS and just had a couple of questions. I'm a senior in high school and a freshman in college and was wondering if I should do the Career Start program or the College Program. Also is there really any difference between the two?



Are you doing dual enrollment? You can't do either program until you have graduated from high school. Basically, if you wanted to work at Disney next fall after high school, but before you start college, you would do Career Start. If you enroll in college in the fall and want to work at Disney next spring, you would do the College Program.

Basically, the only difference that I know of between the two is that Career Start has fewer roles to choose from.


----------



## iMia345

Hi, I've recently been accepeted for the Disney College Program and I leave the end of next month until June!!

I have been accepted into the Merchandise role but I don't find out which theme park I'll be at or residence until I get there!

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me about the experience there! I've talked to people here who have went and they said sometimes you are over worked and work 100 hours a week, which is terrifying to me but then sometimes you get 3 - 4 days off and you can go explore the parks or go to Key West or Miami for a couple of days!

So if anyone would like to give me some more insight on what the program is like I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## kateymcg

Crystal WDW said:


> With that being said, you will not being making your recruiter mad by sending them an email.  Disney is all about communication.  I would approach it in this way - that you are excited about the opportunity and understand that they've placed you in a role they felt best for you and you've agreed to perform it BUT you were wondering if there were any openings in other roles (such as people who declined to participate in the program recently) that you could be switched too.  Relate it too your major and explain why doing something like Merch could help because of the more opportunities for cash handling.
> 
> Basically, you never know if there is an open spot in their recruiting region that they could squeeze you into. I wouldn't get your hopes up but it's def worth the try.  It's happened before.



What's the e-mail address to contact recruiting? I just can't seem to be able to find it!


----------



## kateymcg

Hey! I'm looking to see if there's anyone who will be getting to Florida for Spring/Spring Advantage and is looking for a place to stay from Jan 17-19. The value resorts are completely booked so it's getting a little pricey for me. Would any of you want to go halvsies on a room for those dates or for one of those dates?


----------



## mollay

Toffy said:


> Oh no worries, Disney will make SURE you get your networking in and make it SO worth your time if you want to have a career with the Walt Disney Company... that's what the CP is for, besides the cheap labor  I personally am trying to get into the tech department, and while it basically has NO connection to the CP, it's the networking I'll get because of the CP that'll make it worth while.



Howdy!  I have a question about this, as I'm still very unfamiliar with many aspects of the CP.  And maybe this is a Disney career question in general, not just about the CP.
As far as networking to get a career with the Disney Company, would that include art majors?  I'm not really considering animation, but I had illustration in mind as a career, which obviously Disney uses a lot of (between books, promotional posters, any artwork, and a zillion other things) 
Would that be something that being a part of the CP could help me with?  Does Disney even keep artists on full-time?  I worry that it would be more of a freelance thing.   Or maybe I'm way off, I dunno.  But any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mollay said:


> Howdy!  I have a question about this, as I'm still very unfamiliar with many aspects of the CP.  And maybe this is a Disney career question in general, not just about the CP.
> As far as networking to get a career with the Disney Company, would that include art majors?  I'm not really considering animation, but I had illustration in mind as a career, which obviously Disney uses a lot of (between books, promotional posters, any artwork, and a zillion other things)
> Would that be something that being a part of the CP could help me with?  Does Disney even keep artists on full-time?  I worry that it would be more of a freelance thing.   Or maybe I'm way off, I dunno.  But any advice would be appreciated.



In fact....
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/majors/majors.html

Click "art" and there's a nifty lil pdf about it!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Praise2Him said:


> Are you doing dual enrollment? You can't do either program until you have graduated from high school. Basically, if you wanted to work at Disney next fall after high school, but before you start college, you would do Career Start. If you enroll in college in the fall and want to work at Disney next spring, you would do the College Program.
> 
> Basically, the only difference that I know of between the two is that Career Start has fewer roles to choose from.



You can do Career Start before you graduate high school - you just have to be close to finishing. I'm not sure of how close though... 





iMia345 said:


> Hi, I've recently been accepeted for the Disney College Program and I leave the end of next month until June!!
> 
> I have been accepted into the Merchandise role but I don't find out which theme park I'll be at or residence until I get there!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could tell me about the experience there! I've talked to people here who have went and they said sometimes you are over worked and work 100 hours a week, which is terrifying to me but then sometimes you get 3 - 4 days off and you can go explore the parks or go to Key West or Miami for a couple of days!
> 
> So if anyone would like to give me some more insight on what the program is like I'd really appreciate it, thanks!



I don't think you would ever work 100 hours a week. That's around 14 hours a day, if you work 7 days a week... nor is it common to have 3-4 days off a week. You have to trade days and stuff to get that. I suggest checking out the thread about blogs... they can give you a lot of info about experience.


----------



## iMia345

ZeroToHero said:


> You can do Career Start before you graduate high school - you just have to be close to finishing. I'm not sure of how close though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you would ever work 100 hours a week. That's around 14 hours a day, if you work 7 days a week... nor is it common to have 3-4 days off a week. You have to trade days and stuff to get that. I suggest checking out the thread about blogs... they can give you a lot of info about experience.



I see! Could you please tell me more about the "trading" aspect. I haven't been able to find out about that anywhere! Thanks!


----------



## Scully12

iMia345 said:


> I see! Could you please tell me more about the "trading" aspect. I haven't been able to find out about that anywhere! Thanks!



You can trade shifts with other people so say if I have a Thursday shift but something comes up and I can't (or don't want to) work I could trade my Thursday shift for someones Friday shift.

You can also give away shifts you don't want or pick up extra shifts. 

There are rules about over time that I can't fully remember anymore...you can't pick up a shift if it will cause you to go into over time (just for the week I believe? yes?) unless you are already in over time?


Over time for over time regular time for regualr time. Thats what I'm trying to say I think hahah It's been almost 2 years. 

BTW You do all this in the online center called the HUB. Schedules will approve it or not approve it for whatever reason.


----------



## Scully12

iMia345 said:


> I've talked to people here who have went and they said sometimes you are over worked and work 100 hours a week, which is terrifying to me



The most I ever worked in a week was 72 hours during spring break time but that was a lot of voluntary overtime/extending my workdays. I think I was originally scheduled 60 something hours and that only lasted for 2 weeks. My normal schedules were around 40 hours.


----------



## glendalais

Scully12 said:


> You can trade shifts with other people so say if I have a Thursday shift but something comes up and I can't (or don't want to) work I could trade my Thursday shift for someones Friday shift.
> 
> You can also give away shifts you don't want or pick up extra shifts.
> 
> There are rules about over time that I can't fully remember anymore...you can't pick up a shift if it will cause you to go into over time (just for the week I believe? yes?) unless you are already in over time?
> 
> 
> Over time for over time regular time for regualr time. Thats what I'm trying to say I think hahah It's been almost 2 years.
> 
> BTW You do all this in the online center called the HUB. Schedules will approve it or not approve it for whatever reason.



At the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida, there's a whole litany of rules about trading and giving away shifts.

Off the top of my head.....

CT/CR/CPs can't give shifts to FT CMs because it generally causes them to incur 6/7 Day OT.

CP/FTs need to be careful about giving shifts to CT and CR CMs because of labour utilization rules (generally no more than 25 hours per week)

No overtime for straight time or vice versa. Straight time for straight time and OT for OT is fine.

FTs can't give away shifts in a manner that causes them to fall below their 32-week average.

And that's just the tip of it. The easiest way to figure it out is to submit a request to the Labor Service Center and see if they approve it.


----------



## ZeroToHero

How fast do they usually get back to you? I assume they're pretty quick about it, but I could be wrong - they may have to review it...

Right now, if I send something in to work, it usually takes a few days/weeks to hear back, but we're not exactly Disney... by any means (especially customer service.. ugh. I hate apathy.)


----------



## glendalais

ZeroToHero said:


> How fast do they usually get back to you? I assume they're pretty quick about it, but I could be wrong - they may have to review it...
> 
> Right now, if I send something in to work, it usually takes a few days/weeks to hear back, but we're not exactly Disney... by any means (especially customer service.. ugh. I hate apathy.)



I think the standard Labor Operations aims for is within two days for most requests, or by 3 PM the next day for urgent/extremely short notice requests.


----------



## rcpromike

So then if I'm sitting at, say...38 hours on my schedule, and I want to pick up another 12 hours or so, I wouldn't be able to because I'm not already over 40 hours on my regular schedule? I just can't quite grasp the idea of working less than 50 hour weeks at a park  (plus, the more I work, the less opportunity I have to blow money on a trip to Uni, Sea World, and Hard Rock Cafe).


----------



## kmg148

rcpromike said:


> So then if I'm sitting at, say...38 hours on my schedule, and I want to pick up another 12 hours or so, I wouldn't be able to because I'm not already over 40 hours on my regular schedule? I just can't quite grasp the idea of working less than 50 hour weeks at a park  (plus, the more I work, the less opportunity I have to blow money on a trip to Uni, Sea World, and Hard Rock Cafe).



You wouldn't be able to pick up a shift at your location, at least that's my experience. They could schedule you overtime, but you couldn't pick up a friend's day for instance. 

As for picking up, I had a bunch of friends (since I worked at night only) at my location that would pick up shifts around spring break when there were a lot of postings. Sometimes they had overtime. I think technically you aren't supposed to do this, I never did, but they still got the OT pay!

It's really confusing to explain but makes more sense when you are working!


----------



## ZeroToHero

kmg148 said:


> You wouldn't be able to pick up a shift at your location, at least that's my experience. They could schedule you overtime, but you couldn't pick up a friend's day for instance.
> 
> As for picking up, I had a bunch of friends (since I worked at night only) at my location that would pick up shifts around spring break when there were a lot of postings. Sometimes they had overtime. I think technically you aren't supposed to do this, I never did, but they still got the OT pay!
> 
> *It's really confusing to explain but makes more sense when you are working!*



This is what I was about to ask - I'm sure once you see it, it will all make sense.


----------



## teamlouise

Quick question about professional attire... It says that hems can only be as high as 3 inches above the knees -- is that sitting or standing?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Standing. A good quick measurement (depending on how long your arms are) is to hold your arms down, and look where your fingertips are. Your skirt should be longer than that. If you have short arms, then this doesn't work as well... but I have about 4 inches from my arms to my knees if I flex (?) my shoulders down... so I aim for a little bit longer than my fingertips.


----------



## AliSW

So I was wondering, if I get accepted and do the fall program, what do most people do when they come back? I mean if they start classes again, how do they have somewhere to live? Since you usually have to sign up in the spring and be there for the year. I could live at home but I don't want to haha.


----------



## teamlouise

AliSW said:


> So I was wondering, if I get accepted and do the fall program, what do most people do when they come back? I mean if they start classes again, how do they have somewhere to live? Since you usually have to sign up in the spring and be there for the year. I could live at home but I don't want to haha.



I think you need to talk to your school's housing department about that one before you go. At most schools, you'll be able to snag a vacant bed at the start of the next quarter thanks to the natural process of other people going off to study abroad or dropping out. I don't think you'll have to go live at home.


----------



## OnceUponAStar*

I was wondering when WDW hires heavily for summer seasonal cast members? (Not College Program)


----------



## MTEPCOT55

Do CPers get Cast Member discounts to other parks in the area like Sea World & Universal? If so can they get season pass discounts as well?


----------



## glendalais

OnceUponAStar* said:


> I was wondering when WDW hires heavily for summer seasonal cast members? (Not College Program)



Generally, the _Walt Disney World_ Resort aims to recruit Casual Temporary Cast Members approximately one month before peak period (October/November for Christmas, April/May for Summer). 

However, based upon labour needs, we do hire Casual Temporary Cast Members throughout the year.



MTEPCOT55 said:


> Do CPers get Cast Member discounts to other parks in the area like Sea World & Universal? If so can they get season pass discounts as well?



Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies do receive discounts on One-Day, One-Park Tickets to _SeaWorld Orlando_ and _Busch Gardens_ in Tampa, Fla..

Other than that, we don't receive discounts on Annual Passes to those Parks. In addition, we don't receive any discounts at _Universal Orlando Resort_.


----------



## MTEPCOT55

^Thanks for the info.


----------



## Amanda132

AliSW said:


> So I was wondering, if I get accepted and do the fall program, what do most people do when they come back? I mean if they start classes again, how do they have somewhere to live? Since you usually have to sign up in the spring and be there for the year. I could live at home but I don't want to haha.



I asked about this at my school, and they said to talk to housing to set it up.  I guess housing does it kind of often for when people study abroad and stuff, also.


----------



## Toffy

So question, what is the earliest people have been known to show up for check in? I've heard an hour and a half, but do many get there even earlier?

My friend and I truly, deeply, passionately, crave and desire a one bedroom apartment (doesn't matter where), and we're the second to last check in date, so we wanna try our hardest to make our out there wish come true.


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> So question, what is the earliest people have been known to show up for check in? I've heard an hour and a half, but do many get there even earlier?
> 
> My friend and I truly, deeply, passionately, crave and desire a one bedroom apartment (doesn't matter where), and we're the second to last check in date, so we wanna try our hardest to make our out there wish come true.



You can get there as early as you want. However, they won't start letting people inside Vista until 8am (that being said, I arrived at check-in at 7:30am in Aug, and there were about 10 other people there at that time).


----------



## MTEPCOT55

How far away is the closest gas station & fast food restaurants near the apartment complexes?


----------



## Traveliz

MTEPCOT55 said:


> How far away is the closest gas station & fast food restaurants near the apartment complexes?



Vista is literally next door to a gas station with a Chik-fil - whatever  -- we don't have those.  Across the street (same side as Vista) is a Walgreens and Bennigans.

Across the busier highway are some other choices (nothing real exciting).

I am not picturing any really close to Chatham and Patterson.

Liz


----------



## Crystal WDW

MTEPCOT55 said:


> How far away is the closest gas station & fast food restaurants near the apartment complexes?



If you're living at Patterson or Chatham, if you pull out of I drive and go Right the Hess station is 30 seconds up the road or if you go left the 7-11 is literally 3 seconds away.  Behind those two complexes is the Outlets.  At the Outlets - short walking distance and extremely short drive is a Publix, an amazing sushi place that does take out, Subway, and Mcdonalds.  Also you can walk to Panera and Planet Smoothie - again short drives on Little Lake Byran Parkway.

 don't worry you'll get really comfortable with all the ammediaties that are around you.  It's endless...


----------



## Crystal WDW

Toffy said:


> So question, what is the earliest people have been known to show up for check in? I've heard an hour and a half, but do many get there even earlier?
> 
> My friend and I truly, deeply, passionately, crave and desire a one bedroom apartment (doesn't matter where), and we're the second to last check in date, so we wanna try our hardest to make our out there wish come true.



Personally, both times I've done the program I've never gotten their early. I wake up slow, get myself pretty, and got there around 10/11.  Both times I've gotten the rooms I've wanted.

BUT it really depends.  For each program arrival date it doesn't actually matter if you're the last group to check in for Spring.  You have to remember that people are arriving constantly for programs because of international and schools that do quarter terms. So what housing does is that for each new arrival group they reserve a particular number of housing - all different types but once the number is locked in they don't budge in opening anything else up for new arrivals - so there will be a gaurentee that there will be one bedrooms available.  It just depends on how many they reserved for your particular check in group.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Toffy

Crystal WDW said:


> Personally, both times I've done the program I've never gotten their early. I wake up slow, get myself pretty, and got there around 10/11.  Both times I've gotten the rooms I've wanted.
> 
> BUT it really depends.  For each program arrival date it doesn't actually matter if you're the last group to check in for Spring.  You have to remember that people are arriving constantly for programs because of international and schools that do quarter terms. So what housing does is that for each new arrival group they reserve a particular number of housing - all different types but once the number is locked in they don't budge in opening anything else up for new arrivals - so there will be a gaurentee that there will be one bedrooms available.  It just depends on how many they reserved for your particular check in group.
> 
> Hope that helps.



That is absolutely awesome... I'll probably still be making sure I'm there early, but that definitely makes me relax a ton... thank you so much!!! 

And btw, when you say they make sure there's a room type reserved for every check in, does that mean at least one of each type of room, or at least one of each type of room _of each complex?_


----------



## ZeroToHero

I would assume of each complex - there are a lot of rooms, after all, and it doesn't seem fair to only have, say, Patterson have singles left, but Vista only has triples + quads. I mean, what if Patterson (hypothetically, this wouldn't happen) only had the more expensive rooms? That's not fair to the people who were assigned there - they had no chance to possibly get a cheaper room, while people down the road can....

Of course, I could be wrong, but that's just what I'm guessing. Each room type, each complex.


----------



## Crystal WDW

Toffy said:


> That is absolutely awesome... I'll probably still be making sure I'm there early, but that definitely makes me relax a ton... thank you so much!!!
> 
> And btw, when you say they make sure there's a room type reserved for every check in, does that mean at least one of each type of room, or at least one of each type of room _of each complex?_



Each roomtype, each complex.


----------



## love2swim922

I e-mailed Disney with a question about a week ago and have not heard back from them. Anyone know if they respond to e-mail questions and if they take awhile to get back to you?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

love2swim922 said:


> I e-mailed Disney with a question about a week ago and have not heard back from them. Anyone know if they respond to e-mail questions and if they take awhile to get back to you?



I've e-mailed them a couple of questions and they usually get back to me in a timely manner. I'd give it a week or two before you really start to worry. Don't forget how many thousands of people they're having to help get started with the company


----------



## yellowlabforever

This may sound like a silly question, but I have always wanted to view the powerpoint presentation for the college program to see more information. I am only a Senior in high school though, and I want to apply for the second semester of my Sophomore year in college. 

Is it possible for me to just view the powerpoint presentation about the CP just to see more information without arrainging the interview?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Yep, you can do that! It's down right now, but you can watch it when it goes up for Fall Semester apps next year.


----------



## mdewater

Hi there!

I'm sure this question has been asked a million times before, but I was wondering, first of all, what is the exact starting date for the Fall Program, and also if Disney allows program participants to start the program late at all?

Thanks!


----------



## ZeroToHero

There are staggered admission dates, depending on what's left by the time you get in. It can range from early August to early September, I believe.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mdewater said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm sure this question has been asked a million times before, but I was wondering, first of all, what is the exact starting date for the Fall Program, and also if Disney allows program participants to start the program late at all?
> 
> Thanks!



Don't forget about fall advantage! dates start at the end of may, and the latest is usually around mid-june. I believe the mid-June date is also the only arrival date for Fall Advantage Quarter (which I will be doing, fingers crossed!)


----------



## mdewater

ZeroToHero said:


> There are staggered admission dates, depending on what's left by the time you get in. It can range from early August to early September, I believe.



Really?? That'd be great! I'm planning on doing the Fall Advantage, but my girlfriend is planning on coming down to join me and just do the Fall program, but her sister's wedding is on August 20, so we're trying to figure out if that's going to cause problems or not.


----------



## amandabow

mdewater said:


> Really?? That'd be great! I'm planning on doing the Fall Advantage, but my girlfriend is planning on coming down to join me and just do the Fall program, but her sister's wedding is on August 20, so we're trying to figure out if that's going to cause problems or not.



I arrived on the last check-in date for Fall 2009. It was August 24th.


----------



## Amanda08

I have a question for those of you who have been interviewed for the CP before....
If check off a handful of roles, will they ask you which ones you'd prefer?

The reason I ask is that I'm thinking about checking a few off that I really don't want to do, but I WILL do them if it gets me down there. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Amanda08 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have been interviewed for the CP before....
> If check off a handful of roles, will they ask you which ones you'd prefer?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I'm thinking about checking a few off that I really don't want to do, but I WILL do them if it gets me down there.
> Does that make sense?



Usually they ask you what your top 3 are, but I was asked what I thought I was most qualified for. Which I thought was a funny way to word it.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Yeah, I got the same. Last year it was what three are your top three, this year it was which are you most qualified for. Which was sad, because my top one I was not qualified for.


----------



## Amanda08

Well, that makes sense....Thanks yall!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ZeroToHero said:


> Yeah, I got the same. Last year it was what three are your top three, this year it was which are you most qualified for. Which was sad, because my top one I was not qualified for.



for fall i'm just gonna come up with reasons i'm qualified for my top 3


----------



## Ylushi

I am looking at applying to a Culinary school (Pastry and Baking) and starting probably Sping '11.  So I was thinking I might try for a cp for Fall'10 to fill in the gap.  What would I do for my major when it asks?  Do I say undecided, since I am still enrolled at a community college and do not really have a major here?
Also,
Anybody done or known someone who has done the Quick-Service Restaurant-Kitchen Only role and could tell more about it?  I'm interested in it but want to know more about what you do than what the site tells you.  Would this be more like working at McDonald's or another fast food place in the grill, etc?  Or more like a kitchen?  Would it be worth it to do it if interested in culinary?  Or just like working here at home at the local McD's?


----------



## spring2010er

Im doing the spring advantage 2010.  I dont really know what to expect.  The folder and web does answer questions but i just dont know.  do you have any advice?


----------



## Crimson

spring2010er said:


> Im doing the spring advantage 2010.  I dont really know what to expect.  The folder and web does answer questions but i just dont know.  do you have any advice?



Bring your car. What role will you be?


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

spring2010er said:


> Im doing the spring advantage 2010.  I dont really know what to expect.  The folder and web does answer questions but i just dont know.  do you have any advice?



I'm probably not the most qualified person to give you advice since I haven't done the program but something that has really got me informed about everything is reading all sorts of threads in this forum and also blogs from people who have done or are doing the program. Those are great source of info and they are also more personal so you can read certain things that happen to each person while on the program. Also, you might want to check vlogs about the DCP on youtube. Some people have vlogs with some great info and full of fun humor.  Hope that helps. Good luck with your program!


----------



## spring2010er

im basically being dropped off.  Me and my mom share a car, so i dont have a car to bring.  Im in the Main gate operations.  This is my first time on this site.


----------



## disneychik21

I will be leaving in one week to drive to Orlando from Kansas City. My check in day is January 11. I am very excited, but not sure what to expect. My role is QSFB. I have never been away from home, so that will be very different. I will have my car with me while I'm down there. 

1. What should I expect?
2. Any advice?
3. BIG ONE - I tore my ACL in October and had surgery in early November. I am cleared to work but I am still in physical therapy. I will have to continue physical therapy while I'm in Orlando. Does anyone know of any good physical therapy places that are not too far away?
4. My Dr. would like me to come back for one final visit sometime in mid to late January. Is it difficult to get a day off so I coult fly home for an appointment?


Any help, suggestions, or advice would be great!


----------



## Joanna71985

spring2010er said:


> Im doing the spring advantage 2010.  I dont really know what to expect.  The folder and web does answer questions but i just dont know.  do you have any advice?



Is there anything in particular you want to know?



spring2010er said:


> im basically being dropped off.  Me and my mom share a car, so i dont have a car to bring.  Im in the Main gate operations.  This is my first time on this site.



Welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

How do breaks work during work shifts at Disney?


----------



## oceangirl15

Does anyone know how the college program works with actually going to college? I wanted to do like a summer employment down there but I think the terms start in  like May. Help? lol


----------



## glendalais

Pure_Imagination said:


> How do breaks work during work shifts at Disney?



At the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, the company tries to give CPs breaks on the same basis as Full Time Cast Members. In most Frontline roles, it plays out as follows:

15 minutes paid break per 4 hours worked. 
An additional 15 minutes break for any Cast Member extended at least 4 hours beyond their scheduled off time.
30 minutes unpaid lunch for all shifts of at least six hours.
An additional 30 minutes unpaid lunch for any Cast Member extended at least 6 hours beyond their scheduled off time.

For CPs, some areas may alter the breakdown of these rest periods to suit business needs. But the break time per hours worked ratio is generally the same. 



oceangirl15 said:


> Does anyone know how the college program works with actually going to college? I wanted to do like a summer employment down there but I think the terms start in  like May. Help? lol



Participation in the _Disney College Program_ takes place over the course of a single University or College Semester/Quarter. Participants normally make alternative arrangements to maintain student status during this time.

If you are just interested in Seasonal Employment during the summer period with Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, please visit one of the following websites for more information:

_Disneyland_ Resort
_Walt Disney World_ Resort

Please note that applying for Seasonal Employment would require a physical visit to a Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Casting Services Office in Anaheim, Calif. or Lake Buena Vista, Fla.. In addition, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. does not provide housing at this time for non-internship Cast Members.


----------



## Toffy

Another apartment question... are the fridges magnitized? And if so are we aloud to put stuff like wipe off boards, pictures etc on there via magnits?


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep - the fridges are magnetized, put whatever you'd like up  (assuming it will do no damage to the exterior of the fridge).


----------



## ipodluvr287

Hey everyone, I was just wondering what kinds of jobs they have you do if you are accepted in Entertainment for a PI. Anyone know?


----------



## glendalais

ipodluvr287 said:


> Hey everyone, I was just wondering what kinds of jobs they have you do if you are accepted in Entertainment for a PI. Anyone know?



It depends. There are a wide variety of _Disney Professional Internship_ roles in the Entertainment Line of Business, with widely varying responsibilities between roles.

Generally, the specific responsibilities of each position will be included in the public posting. Click here for a brief overview of the variety of positions available.


----------



## ipodluvr287

glendalais said:


> It depends. There are a wide variety of _Disney Professional Internship_ roles in the Entertainment Line of Business, with widely varying responsibilities between roles.
> 
> Generally, the specific responsibilities of each position will be included in the public posting. Click here for a brief overview of the variety of positions available.



Thanks 

Also, does anyone know if its easy to get overtime if you are a character performer?


----------



## Berlioz70

ipodluvr287 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Also, does anyone know if its easy to get overtime if you are a character performer?



Depends on your height. My Disney Height was 5'7, I worked overtime maybe 4 weeks my whole program, but I had to get that overtime myself. I personally was never scheduled OT. However, my short (below 5'3ish) friends were getting OT more often. There are just more things for them to do.


----------



## NicoleRose

as a wdw cp, can i purchase discounted dlr tickets?


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> I have a question regarding points. Say you were to request a day off in May. Would you receive a point? Or do you only get points when you request off an already scheduled day of work?



If you request a day off, and it is approved, you would not get a point.


----------



## Toffy

Just to varify... Disney does still care whether or not I'm inrolled with my college even while I'm accepted and on the program right?


----------



## Berlioz70

Toffy said:


> Just to varify... Disney does still care whether or not I'm inrolled with my college even while I'm accepted and on the program right?



Nope - they don't care at all. The only reason you'd need to communicate your enrollment to them is if you have to have a specific time available for a class - but it's not always a guarantee.


----------



## Toffy

Berlioz70 said:


> Nope - they don't care at all. The only reason you'd need to communicate your enrollment to them is if you have to have a specific time available for a class - but it's not always a guarantee.



OK sweet  I wasn't sure if there was some weird insurance thing for them that needed us to be unrolled or something hehe...


----------



## BookLover23

I have a question. I'm LDS(a Mormon) and I don't like to work Sundays so I'm wondering if I'd be able to get them *all *off while I'm there. I know it's a weekend and those are peak times, but don't most people want Saturdays off not Sunday?


----------



## KBelle5

Hey everyone!  I've spent the past few days reading this entire thread and a lot of my questions have been answered (although I only got to page 62).  I do have a few more that I'd love any help with!

First off, my CP is at the DLR, and I'm a Vacation Planner.  I know it's a bit different from the WDW program, but since I go up Sunday, I want to get my questions in asap.

1.  Does anyone know what the approximate sq feet for our (DLR) apartments are?  My insurance people want to know.

2.  What constitutes seasonal?  For ex: My program is from Jan.-Aug., then I'm (hopefully) off to law school.  If I have a few weeks from Christmas-early January, then summer break, will that count as seasonal?

3.  When you check in to your apartment, do you need to be wearing business casual?  I was planning on it, but if jeans and a nice shirt are fine, I'd rather do that.  If not, it's no big deal.

4.  I understand the earring policy except it didn't mention anything about dangly earrings.  I'm assuming they should not detract or I should just stick to small posts, but is there a clear policy on this?

5.  On hairstyles: can ladies wear a ribbon, or no accessories?

6.  For those of you who have done the program multiple times, did you take one Disney class the first time, a different one the second time, etc?  Did you end up taking the same class more than once?

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## glendalais

KBelle5 said:


> Hey everyone!  I've spent the past few days reading this entire thread and a lot of my questions have been answered (although I only got to page 62).  I do have a few more that I'd love any help with!
> 
> First off, my CP is at the DLR, and I'm a Vacation Planner.  I know it's a bit different from the WDW program, but since I go up Sunday, I want to get my questions in asap.
> 
> 1.  Does anyone know what the approximate sq feet for our (DLR) apartments are?  My insurance people want to know.
> 
> 2.  What constitutes seasonal?  For ex: My program is from Jan.-Aug., then I'm (hopefully) off to law school.  If I have a few weeks from Christmas-early January, then summer break, will that count as seasonal?
> 
> 3.  When you check in to your apartment, do you need to be wearing business casual?  I was planning on it, but if jeans and a nice shirt are fine, I'd rather do that.  If not, it's no big deal.
> 
> 4.  I understand the earring policy except it didn't mention anything about dangly earrings.  I'm assuming they should not detract or I should just stick to small posts, but is there a clear policy on this?
> 
> 5.  On hairstyles: can ladies wear a ribbon, or no accessories?
> 
> 6.  For those of you who have done the program multiple times, did you take one Disney class the first time, a different one the second time, etc?  Did you end up taking the same class more than once?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers!



1. According to the Apartment Company's website, apartment sizes range from 583-1216 square feet.

2. All _Disneyland_ Resort Casual Temporary Cast Members must be fully available during Peak Attendance Periods, defined as the following:

Spring Break (March-April)
Summer (May/June-September)
Thanksgiving Week
Christmas (December)
Unlike their counterparts in Florida, _Disneyland_ Resort Casual Temporary Cast Members are generally not eligible to pick up shifts outside of these defined time frames.

3. I do believe that you'll be fine in casual attire, as long as your overall apperance is in accordance with _The Disney Look_.

4. Dangly earings are generally prohibited. When in doubt as to aspects of _The Disney Look_, Cast Members are encouraged to aim for a professional, traditional look that avoids extremes in fashions.

5. _The Disney Look_ policy on Hair Confinement and Acessories are as follows:


> •A plain barrette, comb or clip no larger than one inch (approximately 2.5 cm) wide and four inches (approximately 10 cm) long is acceptable. Headbands, hair ribbons or “scrunchies” are acceptable provided that they are no wider than one inch (2.5 cm).
> 
> • All accessories must be a neutral color (silver, gold, tortoiseshell, black, clear or pearl) or a solid color that matches the costume.
> 
> • No more than three small barrettes or combs may be worn at once.
> 
> • Hair accessories are for the express purpose of holding the hair away from the face and may not be worn as a decorative addition to the costume.



6. In all honesty, I've never seen anyone repeat a California-Site CP. Most DLR CPs who do another Program generally end up at WDW.



BookLover23 said:


> I have a question. I'm LDS(a Mormon) and I don't like to work Sundays so I'm wondering if I'd be able to get them *all *off while I'm there. I know it's a weekend and those are peak times, but don't most people want Saturdays off not Sunday?



You can submit a request to your Scheduler. However, all requests are just that and cannot be guranteed. Particularly for weekends, it is preferred to give those days off to Full Time and Casual Regular Cast Members who want them before giving them to Casual Temporary or College & International Program Cast Members.


----------



## spring2010er

How do I get the countdowns and cute stuff to put on my bullitens


----------



## KBelle5

Thanks glendalais!  I don't have all the booklets yet (I get them after I arrive), so that helps immensely.



glendalais said:


> In all honesty, I've never seen anyone repeat a California-Site CP. Most DLR CPs who do another Program generally end up at WDW.



I would like to end up at WDW.  I'm happy and excited to go to DLR, but my first choice would have been to go to WDW.  I should have done my applications in a different order.

Thanks again!


----------



## bjt223

Can we convert CT to CR? if so, how? and how long could I expect to hear from them if I got it? Thanks, and happy new year!


----------



## glendalais

bjt223 said:


> Can we convert CT to CR? if so, how? and how long could I expect to hear from them if I got it? Thanks, and happy new year!



Yes, Casual Temporary Cast Members are eligible to apply for conversion into a Casual Regular role.

At the _Disneyland_ Resort, you would need to submit a request to Cast Scheduling. All requests are considered based upon Business and Labor needs. CT Cast Members who apply while working will generally have a response by the end of that current season.

At the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, you would need to submit a request to Florida-Site Internal Casting. Requests for conversion into a Unionized Position are based on Seniority, and on Business and Labor needs for Non-Union positions. Cast Members are automatically transferred on a ongoing basis as positions become available.



spring2010er said:


> How do I get the countdowns and cute stuff to put on my bullitens



A wide variety of sources are available here.


----------



## Berlioz70

KBelle5 said:


> 4.  I understand the earring policy except it didn't mention anything about dangly earrings.  I'm assuming they should not detract or I should just stick to small posts, but is there a clear policy on this?



I'm not positive, but I think I read/heard that you can have earrings up to a size of a quarter... so that would allow for some dangle, but not a lot.


----------



## Savvy55

BookLover23 said:


> I have a question. I'm LDS(a Mormon) and I don't like to work Sundays so I'm wondering if I'd be able to get them *all *off while I'm there. I know it's a weekend and those are peak times, but don't most people want Saturdays off not Sunday?



You usually don't have the opportunity for a preference of days off, but in my experience once you get a schedule it is usually pretty consistent. But it all depends on the location and managers and what not. From what I remember, you might have the chance to request Sundays off because it is for religious purposes. They can't discriminate because of it. I would say you have a fair shot of getting Sundays off.

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## kateymcg

Is there anywhere I can go to set up direct deposit with Disney if I haven't started my program yet, or do I have to wait until my session starts to do that?

Also, I'm doing the princess half marathon in March and will need to figure out a way to get to the event from CP housing. Does the CP transportation run all night, or how exactly does that work? If not, will they provide transportation from CP housing or will I need to get to one of the resorts to get to the event?


----------



## KBelle5

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm not positive, but I think I read/heard that you can have earrings up to a size of a quarter... so that would allow for some dangle, but not a lot.



I read that too, but I'm surprised they would say a quarter, because that seems really big to me!  I'll probably end up playing it safe and wear small studs to work and danglys on my own time.


----------



## Berlioz70

kateymcg said:


> Is there anywhere I can go to set up direct deposit with Disney if I haven't started my program yet, or do I have to wait until my session starts to do that?



You have to wait until you have HUB access. And as a heads up, you can only set up Direct Deposit when you are on Disney property, you wont be able to do it from your apartment. So take your bank information (check stub) with you when you start your on-the-job training so your trainer can help you set it up.



kateymcg said:


> Also, I'm doing the princess half marathon in March and will need to figure out a way to get to the event from CP housing. Does the CP transportation run all night, or how exactly does that work? If not, will they provide transportation from CP housing or will I need to get to one of the resorts to get to the event?



When I did the program in Fall 08 MK was the only bus that ran 24 hours. If you need transportation outside the time of the buses you can call the bus company and they will bring a bus/van for you (my roommate did it all the time because she opened DAK costuming at 4:00 am). I'm not sure if that has to be for work only, or if they'll help you get to the marathon.


----------



## kateymcg

Anyone know if CP'ers are allowed to do the regular performer auditions that are posted on the casting website, or are we only permitted to do the CP auditions that are held across the country?

Also, does anyone know if the apartments have a TV and DVD player in the living room or anywhere in the apartment?


----------



## kateymcg

I have really pale skin and am concerned about whether or not it will pose a problem with my role (custodial). I burn extremely easily. Most of the time it is manageable but I am concerned that it will be a problem since I'll be exposed so much. If it does become a problem, would recruiting be willing to work with me on getting an indoors role or working on scheduling me at times when the sun isn't so intense?


----------



## Toffy

kateymcg said:


> Also, does anyone know if the apartments have a TV and DVD player in the living room or anywhere in the apartment?



Nope, we have to bring our own. We do however get free cable.


----------



## Berlioz70

kateymcg said:


> Anyone know if CP'ers are allowed to do the regular performer auditions that are posted on the casting website, or are we only permitted to do the CP auditions that are held across the country?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the apartments have a TV and DVD player in the living room or anywhere in the apartment?



If you're looking to audition for the CP you have to attend a specified CP audition. If you're on the CP you are not eligible to audition for the equity roles since you would have to terminate your CP contract to transfer and that would make you non-rehire-able. Of course, you could audition for Equity and say that your available starting date is after your CP, that might work.

No, there are no TV or DVD players at the apartments.



kateymcg said:


> I have really pale skin and am concerned about whether or not it will pose a problem with my role (custodial). I burn extremely easily. Most of the time it is manageable but I am concerned that it will be a problem since I'll be exposed so much. If it does become a problem, would recruiting be willing to work with me on getting an indoors role or working on scheduling me at times when the sun isn't so intense?



If you are unable to do a role at Disney for medical reasons they should be able to relocate you.


----------



## Simple_Motions

I have a question about health insurence. Do you HAVE to have it? and if so, do you NEED to have it by the time you get to Disney? A few of us got Emails and we were wondering about this.


----------



## Scully12

kateymcg said:


> I have really pale skin and am concerned about whether or not it will pose a problem with my role (custodial). I burn extremely easily. Most of the time it is manageable but I am concerned that it will be a problem since I'll be exposed so much. If it does become a problem, would recruiting be willing to work with me on getting an indoors role or working on scheduling me at times when the sun isn't so intense?



Bring lots of sunscreen to work with high SPF. 

The custodial costumes I knew had a straw hat option that will be nice and shady for your face. You can always where long sleeves under your costume to protect your arms.


----------



## Berlioz70

Simple_Motions said:


> I have a question about health insurence. Do you HAVE to have it? and if so, do you NEED to have it by the time you get to Disney? A few of us got Emails and we were wondering about this.



I do not remember anything about Disney requiring Health Insurance. I had it, but I never showed them or had to provide documentation. However, you are required to have car insurance if you bring a car. You must have that documentation in order to get your parking decal.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I've asked about wearing boots to work before, but I just thought...would it be okay to wear short boots to traditions and the classes? The heel is not very tall, and the boots go up to just above the ankle.


----------



## BookLover23

I was just wondering, when your at the park I know they don't like you to eat in while you're on stage so do they have a cafeteria area back stage for you to go to eat lunch? And if they do, do they sell food there, or do you have to bring your own food? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Berlioz70

Each park has a backstage cafeteria and other dining options. A vast majority of the food is provided by a third party group, Armark. I think the food is well priced and good, but it depends on your comparison. It's comparable in price to other big business cafeterias, but if you're coming from school it may seem expensive.

Many of the backstage areas also have Subway - but they do not offer the $5 subs


----------



## BookLover23

Awesome! Thanks so much! But very sad about the $5 subs.... i love those.


----------



## kmg148

Pure_Imagination said:


> I've asked about wearing boots to work before, but I just thought...would it be okay to wear short boots to traditions and the classes? The heel is not very tall, and the boots go up to just above the ankle.



You can wear those, I would just let your pants fall over them. 

I made the mistake of wearing peep toe slingbacks. I was wearing black socks so it all blended and I figured since there was only a small opening in the front they would be okay. I was wrong; they called me out on them. I was still allowed in traditions, but just keep this in mind! Slingbacks and peep toes on their own are okay, just not a combination of both!


----------



## kmg148

KBelle5 said:


> I read that too, but I'm surprised they would say a quarter, because that seems really big to me!  I'll probably end up playing it safe and wear small studs to work and danglys on my own time.



I know this doesn't make sense, but my locations said up to quarter size for stud/post earrings and a dime for hoops.


----------



## BookLover23

Why is it that I always think of questions right after I've posted one already? grrrr. Ok, this is the last one for today, I promise. 
I know that you have to pay for the textbooks and the housing so after they take that out of your pay check, how much money do you have a week for, let's say, working at attractions? I'm just looking at how much I'll be able to spend on the discounted goodies at the parks and still feed myself!


----------



## Toffy

BookLover23 said:


> Why is it that I always think of questions right after I've posted one already? grrrr. Ok, this is the last one for today, I promise.
> I know that you have to pay for the textbooks and the housing so after they take that out of your pay check, how much money do you have a week for, let's say, working at attractions? I'm just looking at how much I'll be able to spend on the discounted goodies at the parks and still feed myself!



Brenna's blog post on the financial situation: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/24403.html


----------



## BookLover23

Thanks!!!


----------



## klmcken

i feel like the one role i know the least about is recreation.
does anyone have any input on the role from past experience?


----------



## r1009t

Hi has anyone every worked in costuming? What were your experiances? Would you reccomend it?


----------



## epcotster

klmcken said:


> i feel like the one role i know the least about is recreation.
> does anyone have any input on the role from past experience?



Recreation is great.  Laid back, fun, not a lot of pressure.  Most recreation is at resorts, some at Wide World of Sports, or on Bay Lake/Seven Seas Lagoon.  Depending on where you are at, you get GREAT hours.  Management is also laid back.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Do you get free wifi in the apartments or do you need a router?


----------



## kmg148

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do you get free wifi in the apartments or do you need a router?



No. You need to purchase a router. 

However, if you have ethernet cables it can hold up to 4 of them, this is what I had to do.


----------



## AliSW

Ok so I'm not sure about a major yet but the most likely one is Education. Which has nothing to do with the college program obviously, I was wondering if it would still look good even if you don't do anything similar to teaching?
Also I'm kind of shy and I don't know if that matters much or not?
Now I'm just nervous about doing this because I'm afraid I'll be overwhelmed working so much or I won't like my roommates (I had a bad experience my freshman year haha)


----------



## Scully12

AliSW said:


> Ok so I'm not sure about a major yet but the most likely one is Education. Which has nothing to do with the college program obviously, I was wondering if it would still look good even if you don't do anything similar to teaching?
> Also I'm kind of shy and I don't know if that matters much or not?
> Now I'm just nervous about doing this because I'm afraid I'll be overwhelmed working so much or I won't like my roommates (I had a bad experience my freshman year haha)



Working for Disney looks good no matter what your major is. Whenever i memtion ive worked at Disney people are impressed and curious. It's a great thing for a starter resume. Its easy to work it into your area of interest. For example i worked attractions into having great people/customer service skills, and being able to work well in team situations among other things. What ever you want to do in life you can make Disney work for you!


----------



## ltwentyone

I;ve never really considered recreation before. What exactly does a recreation CP do?


----------



## kmg148

AliSW said:


> Ok so I'm not sure about a major yet but the most likely one is Education. Which has nothing to do with the college program obviously, I was wondering if it would still look good even if you don't do anything similar to teaching?
> Also I'm kind of shy and I don't know if that matters much or not?
> Now I'm just nervous about doing this because I'm afraid I'll be overwhelmed working so much or I won't like my roommates (I had a bad experience my freshman year haha)



Try not to worry about the roommate situation. The best way to help you feel better is to do what you can about the situation. Try and find people on Facebook that you get along with really well and if possible meet up before you get down to WDW. If you can find at least one friend, it is a lot better!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Is Disney concerned about female hairstyles as far as bangs and layers go? I was reading all through the Disney Look guidelines, and all I gathered for girls is that as long as your hair is not falling in your face and isn't some crazy weird style, you're okay. But I just wanted to be sure before I go out and get a haircut. I was thinking of side swept bangs, but I can pin them back at work. I know I might sound a little paranoid, but I just want to make sure!!


----------



## kmg148

Pure_Imagination said:


> Is Disney concerned about female hairstyles as far as bangs and layers go? I was reading all through the Disney Look guidelines, and all I gathered for girls is that as long as your hair is not falling in your face and isn't some crazy weird style, you're okay. But I just wanted to be sure before I go out and get a haircut. I was thinking of side swept bangs, but I can pin them back at work. I know I might sound a little paranoid, but I just want to make sure!!



I had bangs when I went down and passed Disney look. I also had layers. When my hair grew out I had side bangs. Neither was a problem. (My bangs were on the longer side too)


----------



## Joanna71985

AliSW said:


> Ok so I'm not sure about a major yet but the most likely one is Education. Which has nothing to do with the college program obviously, I was wondering if it would still look good even if you don't do anything similar to teaching?
> Also I'm kind of shy and I don't know if that matters much or not?
> Now I'm just nervous about doing this because I'm afraid I'll be overwhelmed working so much or I won't like my roommates (I had a bad experience my freshman year haha)



I'm the same way. None of my CPs related to my major (including my current role). I think even if it doesn't relate, the fact you worked at Disney (and the experience) will look good on a resume.

Also, I was extremely shy my first CP. But I've been able to overcome it (to the point where I'm now working on a very guest-interactive attraction, complete with speiling). Everyone is different, but even if the roomates don't work out there are always people online (like the DIS, or on Facebook) that you can be friends with (I know that helped me on one of my CPs).


----------



## Melinda22

I know you can only be an intern for one year. My plan is to do the CP and then apply for PIs to do right after my CP. SO should I do Fall or Fall Advantage?

I would rather do FA, but would that put some PIs over the year mark? Meaning I couldn't do some of them?


----------



## Berlioz70

Melinda22 said:


> I would rather do FA, but would that put some PIs over the year mark? Meaning I couldn't do some of them?



Yes. I did Fall and during my interview process they told me that I was lucky because some of the FA students were unable to apply for PIs immediately following their program. Granted it was 2008 into a spring 2009 PI and rules may have changed, but that's what they told me.


----------



## Melinda22

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes. I did Fall and during my interview process they told me that I was lucky because some of the FA students were unable to apply for PIs immediately following their program. Granted it was 2008 into a spring 2009 PI and rules may have changed, but that's what they told me.



Fall it is then! Even if the rules have changed, I don't want to chance it. Thank you so much. Love your blog, by the way. It's been really helpful


----------



## teamlouise

1) I doubt this, but is it possible to switch out to off-site housing during the season? 

2) Did anybody here live off-site in Florida or know somebody who did? How was it?

Thanks!
Emily


----------



## kmg148

teamlouise said:


> 1) I doubt this, but is it possible to switch out to off-site housing during the season?
> 
> 2) Did anybody here live off-site in Florida or know somebody who did? How was it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Emily



Hey Em!

Yes, you can. You need to provide paperwork to do it, but you can. I'm pretty sure Brenna has, so maybe if she sees this question she can talk about it.


----------



## DisPrincessJen

I'm sorry if this has already been asked but how much clothing should we bring with us? I know pretty much everyone is going to have a costume to wear but how much down time will we actually have to wear our casual clothes? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## emporiumgirl06

Honestly depends on the person. I had about two gym bags full of clothes. Honestly, my schedule was crazy, during the day I was mostly sleeping in shorts, shirt ect...   You wear your costumes alot, mostly my 2 duffels full of clothes would hold me out 2-4 weeks before I would have to wash all of them. Just depends on how often your gonna change your clothes!  The nice thing with costumes, is you dont have to wash them yourself if you dont want to, I did.  You can pick up new ones.


----------



## Berlioz70

teamlouise said:


> 1) I doubt this, but is it possible to switch out to off-site housing during the season?
> 
> 2) Did anybody here live off-site in Florida or know somebody who did? How was it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Emily



Yes it is - I did. I lived in the housing and then requested to move off site about two months into my program. It's easiest to move out if you are going to be living with immediate family.

To get approval your request goes in front of an approval board type thing. They do not meet all the time so make sure you give them lots of notice in order to get everything arranged (I did everything about 4 weeks in advance). You are required to move out on Sundays by 11am since you pay for housing Sun-Sat.

It was kind of easy for me since I was moving in with my husband... but it was a pain because I had to prove I was married. They would not take a copy of my license or allow me to just bring it in for them to look at, I had to pay for a certified copy to give them (they kept it).

A friend of mine also moved out, but I'm not sure how she was able to justify it.

To be honest, if my husband didn't move down, I would have preferred to stay in housing. Once you move out you cannot ride the busses, attend the social events, and going to the networking events was difficult (I'd sit at security forever in order to get clearance into the apartments). When it came time for graduation I almost wasn't allowed to go since I lived off site, but since I lived on site for two months and paid that initial activities fee they let me in (after a couple phones calls to managers).

I lost my network of CP friends once I moved out, so that was sad. When people go out they invite whoever is close to them (in the apartment, in the building) since I didn't live there I started to get disconnected. Just something to think about.


----------



## graygables

I lived in offsite housing from the start (non-trad w/ kids). I was able to attend graduation with no problems since I had to pay the activity fee anyway.

My 21yo's boyfriend was CP and moved in with us at some point in his program (don't get me started on THAT ) and all he had to do was submit the address, who his roommates were, and confirm that he had reliable transportation.

I had a few issues with getting in for events, but usually a printout confirmation and the "don't-make-me-call-your-boss" look got me through.


----------



## teamlouise

Thank you for the advice, Brenna & Garygables!

Hmm... Yeah, I was prepared to have to be extra proactive about going to events and keeping in touch with other CPers but it's good to know that I might have to have "proof" to do things. :/ 

Also, I know it will take some convincing but will it be just impossible to get approved for off-site housing (probably from the start) if my reasons are less compelling than a husband or kids? I've been living in independent/off-campus housing for almost 3 years now, half of that time with my partner of six years and it's a major preference that we continue to live together _if_ he chooses to come down with me. (He may just as easily be busy on his own career path and we might just do the long distance thing... OH so much planning for what if... lol)

Thank you!


----------



## Zocha

I will not lie, I wasn't able to read all of this thread, so I apologize in advance. 

How is the mailing system. Once you have your apartment placement can you have packages sent to you? More along the lines of having things shipped I couldn't bring down with me at the time. (I.E Care-packages and the like)
My last dorm/provided apartment situation didn't allow it, so just wanted to be sure.


----------



## kmg148

Zocha said:


> I will not lie, I wasn't able to read all of this thread, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> How is the mailing system. Once you have your apartment placement can you have packages sent to you? More along the lines of having things shipped I couldn't bring down with me at the time. (I.E Care-packages and the like)
> My last dorm/provided apartment situation didn't allow it, so just wanted to be sure.



Yes. Your apartment will have a mailbox. Larger packages will go to the clubhouse of your apartment complex. They call when they receive the packages so someone can pick them up.


----------



## Scully12

teamlouise said:


> Thank you for the advice, Brenna & Garygables!
> 
> Hmm... Yeah, I was prepared to have to be extra proactive about going to events and keeping in touch with other CPers but it's good to know that I might have to have "proof" to do things. :/
> 
> Also, I know it will take some convincing but will it be just impossible to get approved for off-site housing (probably from the start) if my reasons are less compelling than a husband or kids? I've been living in independent/off-campus housing for almost 3 years now, half of that time with my partner of six years and it's a major preference that we continue to live together _if_ he chooses to come down with me. (He may just as easily be busy on his own career path and we might just do the long distance thing... OH so much planning for what if... lol)
> 
> Thank you!



three CPs I worked with moved out of housing together for no reason other than they didn't like housing. They found a place that was cheaper and nicer to live in. 

And just because you move out of housing doesn't mean people won't talk to you or anything. I didn't hang out with people I lived with. I hung out with the people I worked with both CPs and regular cast members. We went to restaurants and the parks and each others apartments together all the time (You can have non CPs/CPs who don't live in housing in the apartments...they have to be signed in, which is easy to do).  Just because those 3 people moved out didn't mean I never talked to them...I'm still in contact with them over a year after my program!


----------



## dncr

I leave tomorrow morning, and all of a sudden I can't log in to print the directions to where I should be tomorrow. I've tried every computer in my house and every computer at my dad's house but all of them say error after I click on the link that should take me to where I type in my name and password. I looked at the FAQs regarding log in, but nothing is helpful. I don't have AOL so I can't figure out why it won't connect to the page.


----------



## michelle21

i just tried logging in too and the site is still down. somebody here must have directions to vista way. if not i would suggest trying to find the apartment complex on google maps. sorry i couldn't be much help dncr.


----------



## glendalais

The Vista Way Apartment Complex is located at 13501 Meadow Creek Drive in Lake Buena Vista, Florida. 

If you are using a GPS or online map, you should obtain directions to the intersection of State Road 535 and Meadow Creek Drive in Lake Buena Vista, Florida.


----------



## bizeemom4

Can anyone that has booked a room thru the HUB PM me the step by step directions? My dd is trying to book our rooms for Easter week and seems to be having some trouble navigating thru the site. Any help you could provide would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## dncr

Thanks Michelle21 and Glendalais!  I am in and all is well!  Talked the WDWCP and the site was down for updating, back up tomorrow.  Thanks again!


----------



## bizeemom4

bizeemom4 said:


> Can anyone that has booked a room thru the HUB PM me the step by step directions? My dd is trying to book our rooms for Easter week and seems to be having some trouble navigating thru the site. Any help you could provide would be GREATLY appreciated!



Oops. Nevermind. We got it.


----------



## TravisSch

I have a question about classes you can take while on the Disney College Program.

My college will only allow me to do the Disney College Program if I take courses while at Disney.  My question is: how many classes am I allowed to take in one session (which would be Fall 2010)?  Right now, it looks like I will have to take 2 classes.  Is this alright or would it be too much homework every week?  Is the homework load big since these are weekly classes?

I hope 2 classes doesn't take up too much of my time because I want to be able to enjoy the parks as well.


----------



## klmcken

i've come across people on the boards who have mentioned they went through the whole application process (web base interview, phone interview, and so forth) knowing that they cannot go down for that particular season but wanted to get a feel for what the interviews would be like before it would actually count.

i would consider doing this, just so i would know what to expect, however there are two things i thought about.

1. if i were to get accepted i feel like that could of been someone else's spot, even though i would of course decline for i cannot do this upcoming season.

2. i feel like it would hurt my chances for when i DO want to do the program, for they might think well she had the chance before and shut it down.

if anyone has any thoughts, pros or cons, please share.
but all in all i think i would be too worried it would hurt my chances for the future.


----------



## kmg148

TravisSch said:


> I have a question about classes you can take while on the Disney College Program.
> 
> My college will only allow me to do the Disney College Program if I take courses while at Disney.  My question is: how many classes am I allowed to take in one session (which would be Fall 2010)?  Right now, it looks like I will have to take 2 classes.  Is this alright or would it be too much homework every week?  Is the homework load big since these are weekly classes?
> 
> I hope 2 classes doesn't take up too much of my time because I want to be able to enjoy the parks as well.



You can take 2 at a time. I took an Exploration series class, so I didn't have any homework, although the other ACE accredited classes (the name for them escapes me at the moment) might have some homework associated with them. The example class that comes to mind is Marketing U. You will have to create a resume, cover letter, etc. You only have to pay for the materials. They are only around $20, at least I'm pretty sure they are. Again, I took a class that didn't require any homework.

Either way you decide to go, I doubt they would require a lot of work, as they know you are down there working a lot; sometimes very odd hours.


----------



## Berlioz70

klmcken said:


> i've come across people on the boards who have mentioned they went through the whole application process (web base interview, phone interview, and so forth) knowing that they cannot go down for that particular season but wanted to get a feel for what the interviews would be like before it would actually count.
> 
> i would consider doing this, just so i would know what to expect, however there are two things i thought about.
> 
> 1. if i were to get accepted i feel like that could of been someone else's spot, even though i would of course decline for i cannot do this upcoming season.
> 
> 2. i feel like it would hurt my chances for when i DO want to do the program, for they might think well she had the chance before and shut it down.
> 
> if anyone has any thoughts, pros or cons, please share.
> but all in all i think i would be too worried it would hurt my chances for the future.



They won't hold it against you if you turn down an offer. I applied, auditioned, passes and declined. The semester I did the same thing but of course accepted.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

klmcken said:


> i've come across people on the boards who have mentioned they went through the whole application process (web base interview, phone interview, and so forth) knowing that they cannot go down for that particular season but wanted to get a feel for what the interviews would be like before it would actually count.
> 
> i would consider doing this, just so i would know what to expect, however there are two things i thought about.
> 
> 1. if i were to get accepted i feel like that could of been someone else's spot, even though i would of course decline for i cannot do this upcoming season.
> 
> 2. i feel like it would hurt my chances for when i DO want to do the program, for they might think well she had the chance before and shut it down.
> 
> if anyone has any thoughts, pros or cons, please share.
> but all in all i think i would be too worried it would hurt my chances for the future.



I certainly hope they don't hold it against you! I applied for Spring 2010 not knowing for sure if I'd be able to go, and was accepted. Turns out I wasn't able, but I have my heart set on Fall 2010.

I've heard from multiple alumni and reps that they don't, though. So I would agree with Brenna!


----------



## rcpromike

Does anyone know if the ISP that serves Disney housing does ESPN360 access (or even who the ISP is)? I was thinking about the World Cup, and realized ESPN360 will probably have it pretty well covered.


----------



## kateymcg

My friend has already started her CP and so I used her Hub ID to look up my location for my CP (which starts on Wednesday) and this is the information that I found:

Personnel Area:   	  0663   - WDW STUDIO TOUR ATTR - FL
Org Unit: 	                  10008092 - CUST-ST Showkeeping
Cost Center: 	          0005141083 - Labor Status Home - Cust - ST

Translation, please! I have no idea what "WDW STUDIO TOUR ATTR-FL" stands for. It's supposed to be my location I think because my friend's Personnel Area says "DTD" and she's working in Downtown Disney. But "studio tour attr?" I can't figure that one out for the life of me. Help, please!!!


----------



## kmg148

Glendalais is totally right, and that's what I first thought when I saw this!


----------



## glendalais

This is why looking up positions for incoming CPs is prohibited. In addition to being a major violation of company policy, a terminable offense, and possibly incorrect since CP Placements are subject to change, all the information is written in HR-speak which may or may not correspond to common usage.

However, since you've already mentioned it, "STUDIO TOUR ATTR" is the name utilized within Human Resources to refer to _Disney's Hollywood Studios_.

In this case, you will be statused as a WDWCP Custodial H/H in DHS Custodial Operations (which is also referred to at DHS as "Showkeeping").



rcpromike said:


> Does anyone know if the ISP that serves Disney housing does ESPN360 access (or even who the ISP is)? I was thinking about the World Cup, and realized ESPN360 will probably have it pretty well covered.



The ISP in the Apartments is Smart City, which in one form or another, has served as the Telephone Company for the entire _Walt Disney World_ Resort since 1971, and which was majority-owned by Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc (formerly Walt Disney World Co.) until 2001.

I really don't know about ESPN360 access. However, given that ESPN is an Affiliated Company to The Walt Disney Company, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## rcpromike

I almost asked if it was owned/controlled by Disney (I've seen large apartment complexes piggy-back off larger cable/ISP providers to provide "their own" cable/ISP access). If that's the case, I can't imagine 360 not being a part of the package. Thanks. Hopefully this means the World Cup will be easier to watch.

In browsing Smart City's website, I notice it mentions free access to Celebration Community WiFi. Is that something CP cast members can take advantage of?


----------



## TravisSch

What is the difference of arrival and departure dates between Fall and Fall Advantage?  I know that people can choose their arrival date and such.  I just want to know what months you can arrive and depart for both sessions.


----------



## Joanna71985

TravisSch said:


> What is the difference of arrival and departure dates between Fall and Fall Advantage?  I know that people can choose their arrival date and such.  I just want to know what months you can arrive and depart for both sessions.



Fall Advantage is May (and possibly June) to early Jan. And Fall is Aug to early Jan.


----------



## DisPrincessJen

Working off of TravisSch's question, when we choose fall or fall advantage do they give us a date to come down or do we get to choose exactly what day? Or do they give us a selection of a few dates within the same week or so and we choose that way? I hope that makes sense haha


----------



## BabyPiglet

They give you a selection of dates and you choose from that. 

Do you get to choose your departure date too?


----------



## Berlioz70

The arrival and departure date are a package deal. So when you pick your arrival date the departure date will be listed with it.


----------



## michelle21

How strict is disney on the style of prescription eyeglasses? I'm in the process of getting a new pair and I want to make sure I don't get something disney won't approve of. Do they just not want really bright colors? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## sneekypeeks

I am trying to make a reservation for next week.  Can anyone give me an idea of how this works?  I am looking to stay in one of the All Star areas.  Can we make reservations for Cirque and Hoop De Doo on the HUB as well?  Thanks =)


----------



## Pure_Imagination

michelle21 said:


> How strict is disney on the style of prescription eyeglasses? I'm in the process of getting a new pair and I want to make sure I don't get something disney won't approve of. Do they just not want really bright colors? Any help would be appreciated



There's actually a section about this in the Disney look guidelines. I know it's something like they have to be a natural color. But the details should be on the site


----------



## TravisSch

What is the web-based interview like?  What kinds of questions are asked?  I hear that you only get 20 seconds per question which doesn't seem like much time to answer.  People say to not get too stressed over it though.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

TravisSch said:


> What is the web-based interview like?  What kinds of questions are asked?  I hear that you only get 20 seconds per question which doesn't seem like much time to answer.  People say to not get too stressed over it though.



I wrote a web-based interview post in my blog, here. It's under step 3. (And I applied for spring after passing this, so it's not like my advice is coming from nowhere.) HTH!


----------



## Berlioz70

sneekypeeks said:


> I am trying to make a reservation for next week.  Can anyone give me an idea of how this works?  I am looking to stay in one of the All Star areas.  Can we make reservations for Cirque and Hoop De Doo on the HUB as well?  Thanks =)



Visit this link on the Hub. I have mine set up as a module from the Disney Difference Tab.

You can select the Walt Disney World Resort Room Discount to reserve a room with your discount. Then select the WDW Cast Dining to book Hoop-Dee-Do. I've never seen Cirque so I'm not sure how to do that on the Hub.


----------



## kmg148

For anyone seasonal:

When you applied for another CP, did it affect (or can it affect) your seasonal status at your old CP work location? I still work shifts every couple months and I will wait to apply if an offer would change my status. I was wondering when the transfer was put through.

Thanks!


----------



## glendalais

From my experience, it can be a bit random.

When I transferred from DLR (CR Status) to WDW, my transfer went through in SAP about two months prior. Created a whole variety of problems, particularly with Scheduling. I was no longer listed as a DLR Cast Member or in my DLR Work Area, but still had to be scheduled shifts there. What ended up happening was that my DLR Scheduler would have to call up Florida-Site Labor Operations weekly and have my DLR shifts added manually.

However, if you are transferring within WDW, your transfer would generally go through on your CP start date, generally. College Recruiting would be able to tell you the exact date.


----------



## graygables

michelle21 said:


> How strict is disney on the style of prescription eyeglasses? I'm in the process of getting a new pair and I want to make sure I don't get something disney won't approve of. Do they just not want really bright colors? Any help would be appreciated




"The frames and lenses of both eyeglasses and sunglasses should be a neutral color, such as black, brown, or metal rimmed (for frames), with a conservative style and no contrasting logos.  Frames and lenses in shades such as blue, green, pink, yellow, etc., will not be permitted, as they are not neutral colors.  Glasses and sunglasses should not detract from the costume or contradict the theme of the show.  Prescription eyewear must also meet these guidelines." It goes on to say that you can't use a leash or cord, either.

IME, do NOT get glasses with anything on the sides other than a very small decoration.  I had a pair that was a dark red metallic, very subtle that was nixed as well as a pair that was brown, but had (again, subtle) circles in the sides that was also nixed.  Keep it simple for work.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Thanks Berlioz.  That worked =)


----------



## kmg148

glendalais said:


> From my experience, it can be a bit random.
> 
> When I transferred from DLR (CR Status) to WDW, my transfer went through in SAP about two months prior. Created a whole variety of problems, particularly with Scheduling. I was no longer listed as a DLR Cast Member or in my DLR Work Area, but still had to be scheduled shifts there. What ended up happening was that my DLR Scheduler would have to call up Florida-Site Labor Operations weekly and have my DLR shifts added manually.
> 
> However, if you are transferring within WDW, your transfer would generally go through on your CP start date, generally. College Recruiting would be able to tell you the exact date.



Thanks for your experience. I e-mailed one of my managers as well as recruiting (my recruiter hasn't gotten back to me about another question, yet) to see what they have to say. I didn't want to screw up a good job!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

When do PIs get posted for the upcoming term? I'm applying to the CP right now, but I'm planning on applying to PIs as well!


----------



## kmg148

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> When do PIs get posted for the upcoming term? I'm applying to the CP right now, but I'm planning on applying to PIs as well!



Same here! I hope they go up soon...


----------



## Ylushi

Can anyone tell me more about the role Quick-Service Restaurant - Kitchen Only than what the site provides?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Ylushi said:


> Can anyone tell me more about the role Quick-Service Restaurant - Kitchen Only than what the site provides?



not a lot of people have done it so there's not much info out there about it other than what the site provides. i'm interested in this role too.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

I'm doing the app RIGHT NOW and when it asks me to select which presentation I will be going to I need to click "e-presentation" according to directions but I can't find that option!? anyone else having this problem?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I'm doing the app RIGHT NOW and when it asks me to select which presentation I will be going to I need to click "e-presentation" according to directions but I can't find that option!? anyone else having this problem?


Just select a school near you and explain it when you interview.


----------



## glendalais

Ylushi said:


> Can anyone tell me more about the role Quick-Service Restaurant - Kitchen Only than what the site provides?





MaryPoppins86 said:


> not a lot of people have done it so there's not much info out there about it other than what the site provides. i'm interested in this role too.



Basically, you would be working at the _Magic Kingdom_ Park in the kitchen of one of the Quick Service Restaurants there.

Because of the high volume that those restaurants encounter compared to other Food & Beverage locations at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, they have dedicated Heart of House teams that partner with Culinary Operations to prepare the food quickly and efficiently while maintaining a high quality level. 

Basically, Culinary Operations prepares the food and the Heart of House team assembles it quickly in an assembly-line manner. 

Most other Quick Service Restaurants deploy Cast Members between Front of House (Bussing, Counter, Cashier) and Heart of House positions throughout the day according to business needs.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

When do PIs traditionally get posted?  haha yes I am being THAT girl and obsessing...

So excited for my CP interview too! I'm ready to go back. Fall 08 was the best experience of my life!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

glendalais said:


> Basically, you would be working at the _Magic Kingdom_ Park in the kitchen of one of the Quick Service Restaurants there.
> 
> Because of the high volume that those restaurants compared to other Food & Beverage locations at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, they have dedicated Heart of House teams that partner with Culinary Operations to prepare the food quickly and efficiently while maintaining a high quality level.
> 
> Basically, Culinary Operations prepares the food and the Heart of House team assembles it quickly in an assembly-line manner.
> 
> Most other Quick Service Restaurants deploy Cast Members between Front of House (Bussing, Counter, Cashier) and Heart of House positions throughout the day according to business needs.



this is the most, if not, the only information i have seen about QSR-kitchens only. thank you so much for posting this. i didn't think there would be anyone that knew _something_ about this role. i have been asking around for months.


----------



## Cara6190

I did the web based interview and did not pass. There was one statement that went: I would never lie to get a job. I said to myself, "My goodness, of course I would never do that!" and--I'm sure you see where this is going--"strongly disagree."   Well, I'm thinking that answer may have been an "automatic fail answer" and resulted in me throwing the entire interview. I already called a telephone number that they had on the page that said I didn't pass the interview and left a message explaining what happened (since it's a weekend and the offices are closed) but I don't know if this is something that's actually worth calling about or if I just need to wait and try again next spring. Do you think I'm correct about that answer being an "automatic fail answer," or do you think it would have taken more than that to fail the test? Do you think this is really something to call about? Thank you for any advice!


----------



## BabyPiglet

I would guess that it's more than just that questioned that made you fail it, but it can't hurt to call and talk to someone about it. 

I have a question about the apartments. Do the fridges have ice makers?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Cara6190 said:


> I did the web based interview and did not pass. There was one statement that went: I would never lie to get a job. I said to myself, "My goodness, of course I would never do that!" and--I'm sure you see where this is going--"strongly disagree."   Well, I'm thinking that answer may have been an "automatic fail answer" and resulted in me throwing the entire interview. I already called a telephone number that they had on the page that said I didn't pass the interview and left a message explaining what happened (since it's a weekend and the offices are closed) but I don't know if this is something that's actually worth calling about or if I just need to wait and try again next spring. Do you think I'm correct about that answer being an "automatic fail answer," or do you think it would have taken more than that to fail the test? Do you think this is really something to call about? Thank you for any advice!



Call them. It can't hurt to try.


----------



## vegetablegirl

So, I've made myself extremely nervous about something. If I apply for spring, should I have availability for spring advantage? I know that answer is probably no, but some of the wording on the College Program website is making me paranoid. Thanks!


----------



## ipodluvr287

vegetablegirl said:


> So, I've made myself extremely nervous about something. If I apply for spring, should I have availability for spring advantage? I know that answer is probably no, but some of the wording on the College Program website is making me paranoid. Thanks!



You don't have to. Plenty of people just do spring. Its possible they'll ask you during the phone interview, but you can say no and it shouldn't matter.


----------



## vegetablegirl

ipodluvr287 said:


> You don't have to. Plenty of people just do spring. Its possible they'll ask you during the phone interview, but you can say no and it shouldn't matter.



Thank you! I just didn't know if it would be bad for me to be unavailable for the summer.


----------



## sammmjjj

Hello all!

Hello! I'm new to these boards and have found these CP threads to be unbelievably useful in the past few days, so thank you!

I do have a few questions that I haven't been able to dig up after reading and pages of posts. My interview for Fall 2010 is this Friday so I'm obviously trying to prepare to the best of my ability in the coming days. 

First, I am applying with the hope that I will be able to secure a professional internship after the completion of the college program in Jan 2011. I would love to be able to start that PI (hopefully/potentially...I hope I'm not comig off as presumptuous!) right after my time as a CP. However, I've read a few times that there is a one year limit put on internships and therefore PI hopefuls cannot/should not apply for the fall advantage program as to not exceed the time limit. Is this the case? Can someone clarify this? I would love to be able to do fall advantage if possible but do no want to wreck my chances at a PI.

Actually now that it's quite late I can only think of that one question! I'm sure I will have a few more in the next few days. 

All your advice has been invaluable during this process! Thanks and best wishes to all my fellow interviewees : )


----------



## Melinda22

sammmjjj said:


> First, I am applying with the hope that I will be able to secure a professional internship after the completion of the college program in Jan 2011. I would love to be able to start that PI (hopefully/potentially...I hope I'm not comig off as presumptuous!) right after my time as a CP. However, I've read a few times that there is a one year limit put on internships and therefore PI hopefuls cannot/should not apply for the fall advantage program as to not exceed the time limit. Is this the case? Can someone clarify this? I would love to be able to do fall advantage if possible but do no want to wreck my chances at a PI.


That is what I plan to do as well. Unless they have changed the rules, there is a one year limit so I am only doing Fall so that I can do the PI afterwards.


----------



## ipodluvr287

sammmjjj said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Hello! I'm new to these boards and have found these CP threads to be unbelievably useful in the past few days, so thank you!
> 
> I do have a few questions that I haven't been able to dig up after reading and pages of posts. My interview for Fall 2010 is this Friday so I'm obviously trying to prepare to the best of my ability in the coming days.
> 
> First, I am applying with the hope that I will be able to secure a professional internship after the completion of the college program in Jan 2011. I would love to be able to start that PI (hopefully/potentially...I hope I'm not comig off as presumptuous!) right after my time as a CP. However, I've read a few times that there is a one year limit put on internships and therefore PI hopefuls cannot/should not apply for the fall advantage program as to not exceed the time limit. Is this the case? Can someone clarify this? I would love to be able to do fall advantage if possible but do no want to wreck my chances at a PI.
> 
> Actually now that it's quite late I can only think of that one question! I'm sure I will have a few more in the next few days.
> 
> All your advice has been invaluable during this process! Thanks and best wishes to all my fellow interviewees : )



If you want a PI, you had better do Fall. Most PIs put people over the one year limit if they do Fall Advantage.


----------



## Joanna71985

BabyPiglet said:


> I have a question about the apartments. Do the fridges have ice makers?



They do (at least, the ones in Chatham and Patterson do).



vegetablegirl said:


> So, I've made myself extremely nervous about something. If I apply for spring, should I have availability for spring advantage? I know that answer is probably no, but some of the wording on the College Program website is making me paranoid. Thanks!



It's fine to just apply for Spring. I could only do Fall, when I applied for Fall 2009 (I had to take summer classes).



sammmjjj said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Hello! I'm new to these boards and have found these CP threads to be unbelievably useful in the past few days, so thank you!
> 
> I do have a few questions that I haven't been able to dig up after reading and pages of posts. My interview for Fall 2010 is this Friday so I'm obviously trying to prepare to the best of my ability in the coming days.
> 
> First, I am applying with the hope that I will be able to secure a professional internship after the completion of the college program in Jan 2011. I would love to be able to start that PI (hopefully/potentially...I hope I'm not comig off as presumptuous!) right after my time as a CP. However, I've read a few times that there is a one year limit put on internships and therefore PI hopefuls cannot/should not apply for the fall advantage program as to not exceed the time limit. Is this the case? Can someone clarify this? I would love to be able to do fall advantage if possible but do no want to wreck my chances at a PI.
> 
> Actually now that it's quite late I can only think of that one question! I'm sure I will have a few more in the next few days.
> 
> All your advice has been invaluable during this process! Thanks and best wishes to all my fellow interviewees : )



There is a year limit. So if you wanted to do a PI right after a CP, you would have to apply for Fall.


----------



## Sawyer 86

Hello! 
I just filled out my Disney ap. yesterday, and I am now awaiting 2/4 for my phone interview. I am very excited, but also a bit nervous at the same exact time. Since there's some of you who have been through the phone interview, what are some tips you can pass on? Also, I informed my parents about where I am at in the interview process, and needless to say, they are not excited in the least bit. What's some advice to tackle that issue? Thank you!


----------



## Joanna71985

Sawyer 86 said:


> Hello!
> I just filled out my Disney ap. yesterday, and I am now awaiting 2/4 for my phone interview. I am very excited, but also a bit nervous at the same exact time. Since there's some of you who have been through the phone interview, what are some tips you can pass on? Also, I informed my parents about where I am at in the interview process, and needless to say, they are not excited in the least bit. What's some advice to tackle that issue? Thank you!



For the interview, just remember to be relaxed, be honest with your answers, smile (they can tell, even over the phone), and just have fun. 

As for your parents, unfortunately I don't really know what to say for that one. Maybe you could let them know how much this means to you, and hopefully they will come around.


----------



## kmg148

Sawyer 86 said:


> Hello!
> I just filled out my Disney ap. yesterday, and I am now awaiting 2/4 for my phone interview. I am very excited, but also a bit nervous at the same exact time. Since there's some of you who have been through the phone interview, what are some tips you can pass on? Also, I informed my parents about where I am at in the interview process, and needless to say, they are not excited in the least bit. What's some advice to tackle that issue? Thank you!




I would gather all of the information you can about the program, including the three components (living, earning, learning.) You could also explain that the boards are here and there are other parents here as well, so they could potentially come on here and ask any questions they have.


----------



## Sawyer 86

Thank you!!


----------



## graygables

Sawyer 86 said:


> Hello!
> I just filled out my Disney ap. yesterday, and I am now awaiting 2/4 for my phone interview. I am very excited, but also a bit nervous at the same exact time. Since there's some of you who have been through the phone interview, what are some tips you can pass on? Also, I informed my parents about where I am at in the interview process, and needless to say, they are not excited in the least bit. What's some advice to tackle that issue? Thank you!



Check your PM!


----------



## emilydawn

I have a car. I don't want to stay at Vista because I'm not a big party person (i like to be in control. lol) Which is better, Chatham or Patterson?


----------



## Toffy

emilydawn said:


> I have a car. I don't want to stay at Vista because I'm not a big party person (i like to be in control. lol) Which is better, Chatham or Patterson?





Most everyone and there Dog is gonna tell you Chatham, although I have heard that Patterson is quieter... Basically if you wanna focus on the actual physical apartment, Chathem is bigger and has a bus stop and Patterson is (way) nicer.

I check in on Monday and I'm definitely going to be trying for Patterson personally


----------



## emilydawn

Toffy said:


> Most everyone and there Dog is gonna tell you Chatham, although I have heard that Patterson is quieter... Basically if you wanna focus on the actual physical apartment, Chathem is bigger and has a bus stop and Patterson is (way) nicer.
> 
> I check in on Monday and I'm definitely going to be trying for Patterson personally



So second question. Patterson does not have a bus stop, correct? How far is the walk to the closest bus stop (which is at Chatham, correct?)?


----------



## Toffy

emilydawn said:


> So second question. Patterson does not have a bus stop, correct? How far is the walk to the closest bus stop (which is at Chatham, correct?)?



There was a debate about that on the boards/facebook recently, with some people saying it's fine and others saying not so much, and I haven't checked in yet so IDK but the general concencus is that it's less desirable if you don't like walking through rain. Also, I know that for some people who live at the front of Patterson it's a bit of a shorter walk then for the people who live at the back of Chatham.


----------



## emilydawn

I think I'm going to go with Chatham. I've seen pictures and it looks really nice!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

So I applied for Fall Advantage Quarter, and want to room with a bunch of girls doing Fall Advantage. Does the check-in for FAQ usually line up with the last available FA date???


----------



## Berlioz70

QueenofPrideRock said:


> So I applied for Fall Advantage Quarter, and want to room with a bunch of girls doing Fall Advantage. Does the check-in for FAQ usually line up with the last available FA date???



Not regularly. They prefer students to share housing with people who have the same arrival and departure dates.


----------



## BookLover23

Anyone have any good suggestions for shoes?


----------



## ZeroToHero

There's actually a whole thread on it....
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2134433


----------



## Kayticheer101

What kind of questions did they ask you when you got interviewed???


----------



## Joanna71985

Kayticheer101 said:


> What kind of questions did they ask you when you got interviewed???



The questions range from personal questions (like "why do you want to do the CP?" and "what would you do if you had problems with a roomate?") to questions about the roles you pick.


----------



## Kayticheer101

Joanna71985 said:


> The questions range from personal questions (like "why do you want to do the CP?" and "what would you do if you had problems with a roomate?") to questions about the roles you pick.



Did they ask any personal wuestions like about your college or health..things like that?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kayticheer101 said:


> Did they ask any personal wuestions like about your college or health..things like that?



I think the most personal they go about college is with roommate questions. But it's more of "How are you with living with a roommate?" kind of stuff. And I think they would only ask about health if you were applying for a role that required lots of physical work, like Housekeeping. They have to do a lot of lifting and bending, so I believe they ask you if you could handle that kind of work.


----------



## Kayticheer101

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I think the most personal they go about college is with roommate questions. But it's more of "How are you with living with a roommate?" kind of stuff. And I think they would only ask about health if you were applying for a role that required lots of physical work, like Housekeeping. They have to do a lot of lifting and bending, so I believe they ask you if you could handle that kind of work.



okay thanks! 

Questions about the apartments. How do they assign you room mates? Which ones are cheaper? Does is cost to do laundry etc? Does the bus take you to your bank? How does that all work out? any other info is welcome 

Thanks


----------



## HallGirl

Kayticheer101 said:


> okay thanks!
> 
> Questions about the apartments. How do they assign you room mates? Which ones are cheaper? Does is cost to do laundry etc? Does the bus take you to your bank? How does that all work out? any other info is welcome
> 
> Thanks



You can do a roommate matching thing once you accept your program.  The rest of your apartment mates will be people who checked in on the same day as you and chose the same complex, apartment size (both depending on availability as far as I know) and wellness/nonwellness.

The cheapest apartments are the 4 bedroom because there are 8 people.  Vista is the cheapest of the complexes.

Laundry is card operated.  It's $1 to wash and $1 to dry.

One of the buses goes to Partners credit union on request.  That's the only "bank" they go to so you have to find your own way to your bank.  You will be given a paycheck card and your paychecks will be direct deposited to that card.  If you want to switch it to deposit in your own bank account, you can do that on the Hub.  You can also transfer the money from the paycheck card to your bank account online.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Keep in mind if you're looking at the cheapest complexes- some of the other 3 or 4 bedrooms actually aren't that much more than other apartments. In my opinion it's worth it to spend a few more dollars a week if it means a newer/nicer apartment. 

Question: How do you know about room inspections? Where do you find out?


----------



## Berlioz70

Pure_Imagination said:


> Question: How do you know about room inspections? Where do you find out?



During the housing meeting they'll talk about inspections and what things they are looking for. The notification usually goes up the week the inspection will occur, surprise inspections have also happened.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Thanks! My question though is exactly *where* do they go up?


----------



## glendalais

Pure_Imagination said:


> Thanks! My question though is exactly *where* do they go up?



Price Management (the Operating Participant company which operates Florida-Site C&IP Housing) will post them on Bulletin Boards located at the entrance to each housing complex. In the case of the Vista Way Apartment Complex, they'll be posted by the Bus Station.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Thanks!

Oh, a word of advice to anyone wondering about roommates, make sure you and your future roommate have the same departure date!


----------



## Joanna71985

Pure_Imagination said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh, a word of advice to anyone wondering about roommates, make sure you and your future roommate have the same departure date!



Not just the same departure date- has to be the same arrival date too.


----------



## WiseOldUnicorn

Hello, everyone!

I'm new to the boards, and I've been considering taking a semester off school to go do the college program. I just had a few quick questions for anyone that's done it before:

1. I have absolutely zero work experience, and I don't even have any volunteer experience or that sort of thing--all I have under my belt is school. Is that likely to count against me for getting into the program?

2. I know I won't get to pick where I work, but just out of curiosity. For anyone who's worked there, do you think it would be better to work at a ride or a theme park that you really love so you can be passionate about your job, or better to work somewhere else so as to preserve the magic of your favorite parts of the parks?

3. Would the fall or the spring program be preferable? I could see fall being rough to work, with the crowds that go for the holidays.

4. Just in general, what do you know now that you wish you'd known before you started the CP?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Do you think it would be a bad idea to request to work in a park or resort? I was accepted into merchandising!  

Also, if you do request an area, do you just use the WDW Recruiting email?


----------



## emilydawn

I just noticed that the first group got their acceptance purple folders within less than two weeks. I interview yesturday, 2/4, and was told that I wouldn't know for 4-6 weeks. Is it likely that it won't really take that long? Like I could get my folder in 2 weeks? Or are they really that accurate? I'm just wondering if when you who have already been accepted interviewed, if they say 2 weeks or something. I'm just so anxious that its killing me! lol


----------



## Joanna71985

BabyPiglet said:


> Do you think it would be a bad idea to request to work in a park or resort? I was accepted into merchandising!
> 
> Also, if you do request an area, do you just use the WDW Recruiting email?



I don't think it's a bad thing to request a location. Just be aware that there are no guarantees.

If they still send out emails with a recruiter's email on it, I would use that email. If they don't, then I would use the recruiting email. 



WiseOldUnicorn said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the boards, and I've been considering taking a semester off school to go do the college program. I just had a few quick questions for anyone that's done it before:
> 
> 1. I have absolutely zero work experience, and I don't even have any volunteer experience or that sort of thing--all I have under my belt is school. Is that likely to count against me for getting into the program?
> 
> 2. I know I won't get to pick where I work, but just out of curiosity. For anyone who's worked there, do you think it would be better to work at a ride or a theme park that you really love so you can be passionate about your job, or better to work somewhere else so as to preserve the magic of your favorite parts of the parks?
> 
> 3. Would the fall or the spring program be preferable? I could see fall being rough to work, with the crowds that go for the holidays.
> 
> 4. Just in general, what do you know now that you wish you'd known before you started the CP?



1. That shouldn't be a problem. I had no work experience before my first CP, and I got in.

2. This is just me, but I love working in the parks. I don't think I could ever work anywhere else. 

3. For me, definitely Fall! I love being at WDW for the holidays.

4. For me, I wish I could have networked more on my earlier programs. Also, I wish I could have made more friends.


----------



## mollay

Oh gosh, this may sound like a really dumb question, but I'm very curious and I won't have an oppurtunity to talk to my University about until after the weekend.

I understand the CP is almost like the equivalent of taking a semester off from school... So maybe this varies by schools, but would I still be paying tuition to my college even though I'm in WDW doing the program...?  

Hopefully someone understands what I'm asking, wish I could word it more eloquently. :')


----------



## ZeroToHero

No, because you're paying for classes, so unless you're taking online classes, you don't pay. You go to the Registrar (or Bursur or someone like that) and tell them you want to take a semester off. Then you don't get charged. Make sure, if you have any scholarships, loans, etc, that those are taken care of and will roll over, etc, while you're away.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

mollay said:


> Oh gosh, this may sound like a really dumb question, but I'm very curious and I won't have an oppurtunity to talk to my University about until after the weekend.
> 
> I understand the CP is almost like the equivalent of taking a semester off from school... So maybe this varies by schools, but would I still be paying tuition to my college even though I'm in WDW doing the program...?
> 
> Hopefully someone understands what I'm asking, wish I could word it more eloquently. :')



If you choose to take online classes while on the program so you're not too far behind and want to graduate on time, then yes. You will still be paying for tuition for those online classes. But if you take the semester off completely (not even taking online classes) then you won't have to worry about tuition. But I'm not sure if you have to pay tuition if your school approves of the program and will give you credits for it. Maybe someone more experience with this part can explain.


----------



## BabyPiglet

mollay said:


> Oh gosh, this may sound like a really dumb question, but I'm very curious and I won't have an oppurtunity to talk to my University about until after the weekend.
> 
> I understand the CP is almost like the equivalent of taking a semester off from school... So maybe this varies by schools, but would I still be paying tuition to my college even though I'm in WDW doing the program...?
> 
> Hopefully someone understands what I'm asking, wish I could word it more eloquently. :')


If you're getting credit for the CP (like as an internship) then you have to pay the tuition for thosse credits. Also, if you plan on taking online classes while you're there, then you'll need to pay for those as well. 

Otherwise, just taking a semester completely off shouldn't cost you anything.


----------



## kmg148

Just echoing what everyone else has said. Credits=cash. Living on campus=cash. If you take a break, you shouldn't owe anything, save for a couple miscellaneous fees (I know my school charges you for anything...)


----------



## mollay

Ah thankyou guys so so much for such a quick response!  My biggest concern was with my scholarship rolling over (especially because it's determined by my GPA) but I will talk to my Uni about it.  I know my school is pretty involved with the CP, I'm already seeing posters going up round campus. And fortunately I have enough credits from highschool that I can do the CP without worrying about graduating on time n___n

Thanks!!!


----------



## Amanda132

Just keep in mind that if you're on your parent's health insurance, and you take a semester off, you might lose that insurance.  At my school, they don't offer credit for the CP, but they help you enroll in an internship credit thingy at the local community college.  The credits don't transfer, but you're considered a full time student for health insurance purposes.  In this situation, I assume (I haven't yet done the CP, so I don't know for sure) you pay for these credits.

But since your school is so involved, I'm sure they have a way to do this.  Also, as someone said before, since you won't be living on campus, that's money saved.


----------



## BabyPiglet

My parent's health insurance has that 'must be a full time student' stipulation AFTER I turn 19, so that's something you really need to look into and get the specifics about.


----------



## mollay

Okay here's another question that I feel I must have read somewhere but I wanted to double-check..
What sort of things does Disney take into account when looking at your application?  Like, do they weigh in your grades/extra-curriculurs/etc. or is it all mainly based on your interview?


BTW, thanks for the heads-up about the health insurance.  My mama and I are gonna double-check that as well!


----------



## cuethemusic

I believe this question has been answered in some form or another here already but I have seen differing answers, so i'm looking for some further insight.  It's probably a stupid question 

Let's say I audition for a character performer role, and in the meantime I am offered another role, and accept. Does this mean I can no longer be considered for a character role, or can I still switch to character performer if I get offered?


----------



## ZeroToHero

cuethemusic said:


> I believe this question has been answered in some form or another here already but I have seen differing answers, so i'm looking for some further insight.  It's probably a stupid question
> 
> Let's say I audition for a character performer role, and in the meantime I am offered another role, and accept. Does this mean I can no longer be considered for a character role, or can I still switch to character performer if I get offered?



No. The way they have it now (it changed recently) is that you get offered a different role before the audition. You then have to accept that, to do the program. Then, if you pass the audition, you get switched to character. Otherwise, you stay in the other role.


----------



## cuethemusic

ZeroToHero said:


> No. The way they have it now (it changed recently) is that you get offered a different role before the audition. You then have to accept that, to do the program. Then, if you pass the audition, you get switched to character. Otherwise, you stay in the other role.



oh, what a relief! I was afraid I would just blow my whole chance at the program. Thanks!


----------



## Eraina

I'm new here...I'm super excited about the idea of working at DisneyWorld, and I have a ton of questions I know I would want to ask my interviewer, but I thought it would annoy them less if I tried to find the answers in other places first!  Can you guys help me out with some of this?  Thanks a bunch!

1.	Is the interviewer the one who decides what you get, or is that someone else in the process?  Can you pass on what youd like to do (i.e. which attraction youd like to work) to the interviewer, or would that be useless?  I know Id love to work the Haunted Mansion (oh, the spiel I could give...) and would do just about anything to let people know!

2.	If I apply later in the year for an August-December internship, does that cut down my chances of getting a specific park or attraction to work, since there will (presumably) already be other people there?  At what point do they decide where youll be (park and attraction)?

3.	Whens the latest you can apply?

4.	At what point in the process do you tell them what apartment complex (i.e. Chatham vs. Vista, Wellness vs. Non-wellness if youre over 21) you want to be in?

5.	Do you have to be able to get credit for classes in order to take them?  Ill be out of school, you see.  And when can you sign up for them?

6.	What appliances do the apartments come with? (i.e. pots, pans, mostly cooking stuff)

7.	If I dont call within 72 hours after doing my web-based interview, is that OK, or does it reset?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## lala88

I can't answer all of your questions but I will try on some
2. I know that you don't find out what attraction you are at until you arrive in Florida so I think you can request and still have a shot even if it is late in the term.
4. You pick your apartment and everything the day you check in. You get it based on if it is still available.
5. You do not have to be able to get credit to take them. I do not think many school actually give credit for them. I do not know when you sign up for them though.
6. There is a list on the college program website that i think is pretty good (I don't really remember what is on it) but that should help a little.
7. I heard that the 72 hour window is just so you remember to call, it is not actually a deadline.
I hope this helps a little! °o°


----------



## ZeroToHero

Eraina said:


> I'm new here...I'm super excited about the idea of working at DisneyWorld, and I have a ton of questions I know I would want to ask my interviewer, but I thought it would annoy them less if I tried to find the answers in other places first!  Can you guys help me out with some of this?  Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 1.	Is the interviewer the one who decides what you get, or is that someone else in the process?  Can you pass on what youd like to do (i.e. which attraction youd like to work) to the interviewer, or would that be useless?  I know Id love to work the Haunted Mansion (oh, the spiel I could give...) and would do just about anything to let people know!
> 
> *I don't know the answer to the first part of your question, but I imagine they have a very large part in deciding.... or at least recommending you or not to whoever does decide.
> 
> And you can pass it on, but it really doesn't matter that much. They aren't able to do much for you in terms of that, people later on in the process decide.*
> 
> 2.	If I apply later in the year for an August-December internship, does that cut down my chances of getting a specific park or attraction to work, since there will (presumably) already be other people there?  At what point do they decide where youll be (park and attraction)?
> 
> *
> Not that I'm aware of. The Fall Advantage people aren't going to take everything, and some of them will drop out. Also, the Spring Advantage people will be leaving around then. They decide your spot a few weeks, maybe closer to a month, out. Before you get down there, for sure, although your position is always subject to change.*
> 
> 3.	Whens the latest you can apply?
> 
> *
> Probably sometime in April or May? I know applications were open until early December last season.*
> 
> 4.	At what point in the process do you tell them what apartment complex (i.e. Chatham vs. Vista, Wellness vs. Non-wellness if youre over 21) you want to be in?
> *
> You (sort of) get to decide when you get down there and check in the first day. It depends on what's left, but you get your pick of that.*
> 
> 5.	Do you have to be able to get credit for classes in order to take them?  Ill be out of school, you see.  And when can you sign up for them?
> *
> No, they are open to all CPs. And... I don't know the answer to the second half.*
> 
> 6.	What appliances do the apartments come with? (i.e. pots, pans, mostly cooking stuff)
> 
> *
> Pots, pans, cutlery, I believe there are lists out there if you google it. It might even be on the College Program website, now that I think about it.*
> 
> 7.	If I dont call within 72 hours after doing my web-based interview, is that OK, or does it reset?
> 
> *
> That's a general timeframe, other people have asked, and been told it's not going to reset but you should call soon (like, try not to let it get past 5 days).*



Answers in red.. I answered what I could.


----------



## teamlouise

1. I don't think the interviewer decides your work location. You can state a preference during your interview or e-mail a request after your acceptance but there are no guarantees, so make sure you're OK with working at whatever ride you're assigned if you get attractions!

2. Applying later in the application period won't hurt your chances at a work location (I think) since it seems like they're assigned much closer to the actual arrival dates. People are offered jobs on a rolling basis though, so the earlier you apply the more spots are probably open.

3. The latest you can apply for Fall 2010 is probably around the end of March or early April.

4. All the housing stuff is sorted out when you get there.

5. You don't have to be getting credit to take the classes and you sign up for them also after you arrive.

6. Here's the link to all of the stuff that housing comes with:
https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_amenities.html

7. Yeah, I don't think you'll have to start over if you don't call in right away.


----------



## vegetablegirl

Hey, can anyone tell me the usual time when the regular Spring program ends? My sister is getting married June 4th of next year, so I want to make sure I'll be back before then.

Thanks a lot!
Katy


----------



## glendalais

vegetablegirl said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me the usual time when the regular Spring program ends? My sister is getting married June 4th of next year, so I want to make sure I'll be back before then.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Katy



I do believe that the Spring programs generally end in mid-May to early-June.


----------



## BabyPiglet

1.    Is the interviewer the one who decides what you get, or is that someone else in the process? Can you pass on what youd like to do (i.e. which attraction youd like to work) to the interviewer, or would that be useless?

-- My interviewer tells me that she passes her suggestion of acceptance/denial on to the Planner, who decides what role you get. After you've been accepted, you can email recruiting with your area request, but it's not guaranteed. Also, HM is VERY VERY hard to get into. I wouldn't count on getting that, TBH. 

2.    If I apply later in the year for an August-December internship, does that cut down my chances of getting a specific park or attraction to work, since there will (presumably) already be other people there? At what point do they decide where youll be (park and attraction)?

-- I think they cut off applications right before the FA people start to go down. Otherwise, your question is worded weirdly, lol. They decide what area they're going to put you in like 2 weeks before you get there, and it just depends on where they need you at.  

3.    Whens the latest you can apply?

-- I'm not sure. Probably around late April or May. 

4.    At what point in the process do you tell them what apartment complex (i.e. Chatham vs. Vista, Wellness vs. Non-wellness if youre over 21) you want to be in?

-- You can request your apartment choice at check in. Get there early! 

5.    Do you have to be able to get credit for classes in order to take them? Ill be out of school, you see. And when can you sign up for them?

-- Nope. 

6.    What appliances do the apartments come with? (i.e. pots, pans, mostly cooking stuff)

-- There's a list on the CP website under 'housing'. www.wdwcollegeprogram.com

7.    If I dont call within 72 hours after doing my web-based interview, is that OK, or does it reset?

-- I have no idea. But I would call ASAP just incase!


----------



## Eraina

BabyPiglet said:


> -- My interviewer tells me that she passes her suggestion of acceptance/denial on to the Planner, who decides what role you get. After you've been accepted, you can email recruiting with your area request, but it's not guaranteed. Also, HM is VERY VERY hard to get into. I wouldn't count on getting that, TBH.



Yeah, I know--I read it's the second-most requested place.  And I'm not counting on it.  But at the same time, it's what I've got my heart set on--you know how hearts can be--and that's why I've asked most of these questions.  I'm thinking of applying late so that I can see if I can snag a job in my field (I'm a graduating senior) before the purple folder comes, if it does.  If I can't, and I'm left jobless, well, why not go down and take a Disney job (if I'm accepted)? It'd give me great experience at budgeting and working with kids.   Plus to up my chances (if ever so slightly!), I'd only apply for Costuming and Attractions, and I only have a learner's permit, so that (I hope) cuts out all the Attractions that require driving. 

It's just that I've been told all my life to go for what you want and to work hard at getting it--so yeah, it's kind of a bummer that it seems to be mostly up to pure chance that way.  But as you can see, I'm still asking around and trying anyway!


----------



## cuethemusic

vegetablegirl said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me the usual time when the regular Spring program ends? My sister is getting married June 4th of next year, so I want to make sure I'll be back before then.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Katy



  I've never done the program so i'm probably not the greatest one to be answering but from what i've seen, some people were finished by mid-may


----------



## Praise2Him

vegetablegirl said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me the usual time when the regular Spring program ends? My sister is getting married June 4th of next year, so I want to make sure I'll be back before then.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Katy



I believe your end date depends on your start date, so the earlier you start, the earlier you finish. 

For example, my DD is there now, and she started on Jan. 6 (the first available date) and ends on May 14.

You should be fine!


----------



## glendalais

Eraina said:


> 1.	Is the interviewer the one who decides what you get, or is that someone else in the process?  Can you pass on what youd like to do (i.e. which attraction youd like to work) to the interviewer, or would that be useless?  I know Id love to work the Haunted Mansion (oh, the spiel I could give...) and would do just about anything to let people know!



The Interviewer can make suggestions about what role they believe would be best, based off your interview, but they really have no authority in the matter beyond that.

The thing about the process is that Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Internship Recruitment (formerly referred to as College Recruitment) utilizes a nationwide network of telecommuting Casual Temporary Salaried Cast Members to conduct Internship Interviews. 

Many of these Cast Members used to work at one of our domestic resort sites and took the positions to maintain their link with the company even though they no longer live in Southern California or Central Florida. Particularly because it's a segment process (the same interviewers interview for both the _Walt Disney World_ Resort and _Disneyland_ Resort), they're just not in a position to recommend specific locations for individual applicants.

As to Attractions, please remember that Internship Recruiting is unable to place you in a specific Attraction, they are able to place you in an Area, which then assigns you to a Attraction based upon their labour needs. Please be aware of this when making location requests.


----------



## Eraina

glendalais said:


> The Interviewer can make suggestions about what role they believe would be best, based off your interview, but they really have no authority in the matter beyond that.
> 
> As to Attractions, please remember that Internship Recruiting is unable to place you in a specific Attraction, they are able to place you in an Area, which then assigns you to a Attraction based upon their labour needs. Please be aware of this when making location requests.



I knew that they placed you in an attraction based on if they needed CMs, but after reading others' comments, I thought Internship Recruiting only assigned you a Role.  It's great to know that they actually put you in an area, too.  How large are these areas?  Parks? Lands? Variable?  I had heard of someone switching off among Fantasyland rides in my browsing CP blogs.

Thank you; this is all very interesting and useful information.


----------



## ZeroToHero

It depends. In Tomorrowland, you might be working several attractions, but for, say, Hollywood Studios, you could only work the GMR. So I don't think the areas are all one size, but beyond that, I couldn't say (and for instance, GMR is in a bigger area, but you will only work that ride if given it.)


----------



## mebbradley

Ok, so now I'm going to ask a question. How is the transformation of Toontown/Fantasyland affecting CP's in those areas?  Or is it not? idk! haha


----------



## glendalais

Eraina said:


> I knew that they placed you in an attraction based on if they needed CMs, but after reading others' comments, I thought Internship Recruiting only assigned you a Role.  It's great to know that they actually put you in an area, too.  How large are these areas?  Parks? Lands? Variable?  I had heard of someone switching off among Fantasyland rides in my browsing CP blogs.
> 
> Thank you; this is all very interesting and useful information.



It depends on the Park, layout, and stuff like that. The general rule of thumb is by Land (MK) or themed section (everywhere else), though.



mebbradley said:


> Ok, so now I'm going to ask a question. How is the transformation of Toontown/Fantasyland affecting CP's in those areas?  Or is it not? idk! haha



At the moment, it isn't. I've heard heresay that the Company is in negotiations with Unite HERE Local 362 as to what to do with the Full Time and Casual Regular Cast Members who would be affected. However, haven't heard anything regarding CPs.

I would just assume that Florida-Site Internship Recruitment would just reduce the number of CPs assigned to Fantasyland Attractions, and reduce the total number of CPs accepted accordingly. Construction is starting shortly, but the real, down, dirty, need-to-close-things work isn't expected to occur for a while, so there's time to figure it out.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

(never mind, I found my answer!)


----------



## AllisonMak

So I've been lurking for a few days and reading people's posts.
Disney will be at my school in 2 days! I read about how someone failed the web-based interview from stupid mistakes....that also happened to me last semester lol. :x
But I know what I did, so I'm giving it another go! Wish me luck!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Good luck! Disney will be at a school near me in two days.... and hopefully I will either have found out by then, and be going because I got in and want to be like "YAY, DISNEY!" or I haven't heard and will be going to pass the time.

If I don't get in though, not going. Haha.


----------



## illini4princess

I know this is probably that "magical question" that everybody would wish to know, but that nobody can answer for sure. But, what do you think would be the greatest indication of estimating whether you got in or not? For example, do people who get complimented by the interviewer or get a lot of questions generally get in for sure? Or is it really just anyone's guess?


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## AllisonMak

ZeroToHero said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!! 1 hour until my presentation ee!

Oh and Illini4princess...I don't know that Tiana in your signature, but I do know her former prince personally... He's now Aladdin in Disneyland hehe.

Edit: Hey so...to people who have been denied and applied again...it's not letting me start my web-based because "I've already applied" with this number...but I haven't THIS semester, so what gives? (I applied last fall for spring '10).

Edit 2: So...the web interview's website emailed me and told me that I have to contact Disney with my problem now...it's not their problem. What a hassle.


----------



## disneylove22

Does anyone have the phone number for wdwcp recruiting?


----------



## AllisonMak

I was wondering what it was too...I can only find email addresses and I emailed them at around 10 and they said to wait...
There goes my 48 hour window to complete my application.


----------



## Zocha

disneylove22 said:


> Does anyone have the phone number for wdwcp recruiting?



Phone: 1-800-722-2930 

https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/educators/contact/recruiting.html

There you are.


----------



## Simple_Motions

Iv been here since the 8th. I really dislike my work location. Is there anyway to transfer somewhere else? I doubt I can switch out of Quick Service Food and Beverage, but a new location would be good enough. Can I do this on the hub? I'd really prefer to not talk to my manager. Any advice?


----------



## Joanna71985

No, unfortunately it can't be done on the HUB. You would have to talk to someone if you wanted to change locations (and unfortunately it is not common for CPs to be able to change locations). 

Good luck. Hopefully something can be worked out


----------



## cuethemusic

After you get accepted, I hear they send you a check list of things to do before you get there.  Does anyone know what the check list consists of, or is it just basic stuff?


----------



## Simple_Motions

Joanna71985 said:


> No, unfortunately it can't be done on the HUB. You would have to talk to someone if you wanted to change locations (and unfortunately it is not common for CPs to be able to change locations).
> 
> Good luck. Hopefully something can be worked out



Thanks Joanna~ Hopefully I can do something. It's turning into a problem for me now. It's such a headache.

Thanks for the quick answer~


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Sorry to spam the boards with transportation-related questions, but I'd really like to hear from alumni who have done the program without a car. What was your experience like? I understand it's preferable to have a car, but what is it really like without it?


----------



## michelle21

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Sorry to spam the boards with transportation-related questions, but I'd really like to hear from alumni who have done the program without a car. What was your experience like? I understand it's preferable to have a car, but what is it really like without it?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2386573
This thread talks about the buses as well as some of the pros/cons of not having a car down there. 
I'm going down in a month without a car so i'm interested to see how it will work out.


----------



## Scully12

I didn't have a car and I found it perfectly easy to get around. You aren't going to be stranded anywhere or not be able to get to the places you need. I took the bus to Walmart plenty of times to get groceries (my advice, get the reuseable bags...they make carrying your things easier and don't wait until you need tooons of food or else you'll have a hard tome getting it on the bus). I also took the bus to the post office to mail my parents all the things I cought with my discounts

I was lucky though as I worked at DHS so I only had a 25 minute bus ride. Working at a park makes taking the buses easier because you don't have to transfer. Waterparks, resorts, and such have transfers to smaller vans so it takes longer to get where you are going. 

If you ever have to work weird hours you just have to call the bus people to arrange a pick up/dropoff.

Over the time of the program you are bound to meet people who have cars (and there's probably at least one roommate who has one) so don't fret too much. I knew plenty of people with cars so I could get rides to get groceries and things if I ever really needed one.

One good things about the buses is that if you want to get into Vista after 9 you can with out having to be signed in because the bus stop is inside the housing complex


----------



## Kayticheer101

question about housing... how many bathrooms are in each apartment and details on them please.. ?  like how many bathrooms are inthe 4 bed one and 3 bed one etc


----------



## cuethemusic

Kayticheer101 said:


> question about housing... how many bathrooms are in each apartment and details on them please.. ?  like how many bathrooms are inthe 4 bed one and 3 bed one etc



I'm pretty sure there is one bathroom to each bedroom. You can look at apartment tours on youtube


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

cuethemusic said:


> I'm pretty sure there is one bathroom to each bedroom. You can look at apartment tours on youtube



It actually varies by complex... I know that Chatham 3-bedrooms have 3 bathrooms, whereas I think Vista 3-bedrooms only have two.


----------



## Scully12

that's true! The bathroom issue was the reason I chose Chatham


----------



## lala88

So can you change the shower curtain that is in your bathroom? I don't really want to use one that someone else has been using for months before me!


----------



## Zocha

lala88 said:


> So can you change the shower curtain that is in your bathroom? I don't really want to use one that someone else has been using for months before me!



I would like to think so. Even if it is the apartments shower curtain you can at least take it down, use your own, and then put the old one up before you all leave.


----------



## Joanna71985

Kayticheer101 said:


> question about housing... how many bathrooms are in each apartment and details on them please.. ?  like how many bathrooms are inthe 4 bed one and 3 bed one etc



1 bedroom- 1 bath
2 bedrooms- 2 baths
3 bedrooms- 3 baths (Chatham/Patterson)/2 baths (Vista)
4 bedrooms- 2.5 baths



QueenofPrideRock said:


> Sorry to spam the boards with transportation-related questions, but I'd really like to hear from alumni who have done the program without a car. What was your experience like? I understand it's preferable to have a car, but what is it really like without it?



I'm currently on my 6th CP without a car. It makes life easier having a car. But it is doable to get by without one.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Ok this is my first time posting anything on the disboards. I am super interested in the college program. I wanted to know if anyone had a recommendation on the best time to go as in like year of college. I'm currently a first year freshman at Kent and i would really love to go next spring. But i don't know if I can because i dont think i'll have enough credits under my belt. Any suggestions  ??

My second question:: I'm confused as to the actual cost of going down there. Do you have to pay for the actual program or do you just have to pay your way down there?? IM SO CONFUSED!!

---Jasmine


----------



## Joanna71985

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> Ok this is my first time posting anything on the disboards. I am super interested in the college program. I wanted to know if anyone had a recommendation on the best time to go as in like year of college. I'm currently a first year freshman at Kent and i would really love to go next spring. But i don't know if I can because i dont think i'll have enough credits under my belt. Any suggestions  ??
> 
> My second question:: I'm confused as to the actual cost of going down there. Do you have to pay for the actual program or do you just have to pay your way down there?? IM SO CONFUSED!!
> 
> ---Jasmine



Welcome to the DIS! 

I did my first CP after 1 semester. But it feels like a lot of people do the CP their second or third year in school. It really depends on you and your school.

And you pay a $100 fee when you accept, you have to get yourself down to FL, and you pay rent. But that's it.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Ok thank you so much. thats what i was thinking i was going to have to do. Probably 3rd year. But thanks for clearing up the cost thing 

---Jasmine


----------



## kmg148

I did mine my junior year and would recommend the same. I had acclimated to living on campus in a dorm and was ready for a break. I established friends at my school (freshmen and sophomore years I think it might be harder to go back and return to the same group of friends if you don't know them that well to begin with) and had senior year to come back to.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Yeah that is true. I'm probably going to end up doing it junior year. seems pretty reasonable and realistic. 

---Jasmine


----------



## lala88

Okay a question about the Disney look specifically what we can wear to traditions. It says we can wear a blouse so can I wear a short sleeved blouse or even a three quarter length sleeve one? Also, with earrings can you wear like diamond studs. It says gold or silver but can there be diamonds with them. Thanks!


----------



## lala88

Also for traditions, can you wear like a tank or short sleeved shirt with a cardigan over it? Or do you have to wear a blouse or blazer?


----------



## HallGirl

lala88 said:


> Okay a question about the Disney look specifically what we can wear to traditions. It says we can wear a blouse so can I wear a short sleeved blouse or even a three quarter length sleeve one? Also, with earrings can you wear like diamond studs. It says gold or silver but can there be diamonds with them. Thanks!



I can't answer the question about the earrings, but with the blouse, yes you can wear a short sleeved one.  Just make sure that the sleeves cover your shoulders.


----------



## cuethemusic

lala88 said:


> Also for traditions, can you wear like a tank or short sleeved shirt with a cardigan over it? Or do you have to wear a blouse or blazer?



Well, it might be too casual. Have you checked the CP website?  It says on the following page what is acceptable for traditions.

https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/disneylook/females_noncost.html


----------



## lala88

Yeah I read that and it says sweater so I don't know if that means like a cardigan or not. I mean I work at a restaurant and have to wear business casual and that would be acceptable, but Disney is very strict. If anyone who has gone through traditions already can help me out that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mollay

hi everyone! it turns out my school does not offer credits for the disney program... that's not a big deal, seeing as I am a semester ahead anyway thanks to highschool credits, but i will only be able to do it as long as i can maintain my scholarships   i am going to talk to financial aid next week.. i'm so scared!


my mom thinks she may have found a solution though.  what is the difference between the College Program and Disney Professional Internships?? it looks like I may actually get credit for that, but I'm not sure exactly what it's all about.  I've been reading up on it at the website but if you guys knew any additional info I'd appreciate it so much


----------



## ZeroToHero

Disney Professional Internships are usually done after the College Program. Some (if not all? I don't think all.) require you to have done the program first.

..That's about the extent that I know.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mollay said:


> hi everyone! it turns out my school does not offer credits for the disney program... that's not a big deal, seeing as I am a semester ahead anyway thanks to highschool credits, but i will only be able to do it as long as i can maintain my scholarships   i am going to talk to financial aid next week.. i'm so scared!
> 
> 
> my mom thinks she may have found a solution though.  what is the difference between the College Program and Disney Professional Internships?? it looks like I may actually get credit for that, but I'm not sure exactly what it's all about.  I've been reading up on it at the website but if you guys knew any additional info I'd appreciate it so much



mollay, my school does not either but I am able to keep my financial aid. What I'm doing is withdrawing for the quarter with a planned reinstatement, so they're essentially putting my scholarships on hold for me. You should try and see if that is an option for you!


----------



## mollay

QueenofPrideRock said:


> mollay, my school does not either but I am able to keep my financial aid. What I'm doing is withdrawing for the quarter with a planned reinstatement, so they're essentially putting my scholarships on hold for me. You should try and see if that is an option for you!



Oh my goodness how awesome!! I didn't even know this was possible, I hope my uni allows that!! n__n  I am going to have a meeting with them as soon as possible, I hope they're as generous as your school is x__x


----------



## ZeroToHero

Same here - and I'm on a full ride. I just talked to the Dean, and she said it was fine. My whole school is behind me, it's kind of weird. Big jocks are like "I love Disney! That's so cool you're going to work there!"

 I am going to see her Monday to fill out the paperwork - I'm taking a leave of absence for the semester, so that's how that's going to work for me.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I have a question about the CS program decided I would put it here. Is it too late to get in for the Fall/10 group? I'm assuming it is. If that's the case is it too early to apply for the next group? Also when would that next group come? Is it all fall or is there a spring group for 11?


----------



## ZeroToHero

I assume you mean the Career Start Program by CS? The one for high school students? I don't know if it's too late, but I don't think it is, because it looks like they still have the application up here: http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/students/apply.html

Go ahead and do it!

And I don't actually know if there is a Spring Career Start Program.... I couldn't find that info on the website.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ZeroToHero said:


> I assume you mean the Career Start Program by CS? The one for high school students? I don't know if it's too late, but I don't think it is, because it looks like they still have the application up here: http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/students/apply.html
> 
> Go ahead and do it!
> 
> And I don't actually know if there is a Spring Career Start Program.... I couldn't find that info on the website.



There is a spring CS program - I have a friend on it right now!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Filling it out now but it says I need a short response form and a letter of recomendation. I have someone who could write the letter but what is a short response form?


----------



## teamlouise

More disney look questions!
Are there rules about handbag or bookbag styles?
And are stockings with back seams okay? I always thought of them as timeless and office-appropriate, but now I'm starting to wonder since nobody seems to wear them anymore.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Is that like a short essay? I don't see where the requirements are.. are they on the application?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

ZeroToHero said:


> Is that like a short essay? I don't see where the requirements are.. are they on the application?



Yes they are on the application but I believe after watching the Presentation they are calling the role explanations the short response I have to watch again to make 100% sure.

Doesn't make since though because they could've just said role sheet and that's it.


----------



## mz_butterflyzz

Hello everyone, I'm new. I've applied and interviewed for the Fall 2010 season and cannot wait until I get a response back as to whether I'll be joining you guys @ Disney World. Congrats to all who've made it and good luck to us who are still waiting!!

Anywho....I was wondering if I should call the recruiting office or send an email to add on to my qualifications for BBB Hostess which was one of my top 2 choices. I've never had any major styling experience in a salon or anything--compared to reading posts from other applicants/current/former BBB CPs but I briefly helped out in a salon for a former family friend by shampooing the clients and putting them under the dryer, and sometimes applying color. I may have helped with a relaxer before but I'm not 100% sure as this was almost 4 years ago. I failed to mention this stuff during my interview *I was sooo nervous!* and only spoke about styling my own hair (I have a blog about it lol) for two reasons. 1) I forgot about this stuff seriously....it took a few days for it to hit home lol 2.)what I did remember from it at the time, I didn't want to mention that I wasn't a payroll employee--I got paid cash at the end of the day; I thought it would get frowned upon so I didn't even bother.

With that said, should I say something to better my chances at getting the BBB Hostess role or do you guys think that may cause them to not pick me at all for any role?

I really would be okay with any role as long as I get to work at Disney but if it would help me get what I really want, I would probably need to contact them asap. My interview was Tuesday.

Thanks


----------



## mollay

The more excited I get for applying for the CP, the more nervous I get that I may not even get accepted

Are there certain things that might inhibit your chances of getting accepted? And similarly, are there any things about your resume/app that might help?
Excluding the interview, obviously.   Are there certain aspects that they look at that makes them say "This would be a good/bad candidate for the CP."

I mean, does past job experience have an influence them?  Grades or major?  Do certain past jobs look better than others?  I'm just trying to find any reasons that they might NOT want me.


----------



## Hoho5000

I was just wondering about admission to DLR as a WDW cast member. I think I've read that our cast IDs won't work at DLR? Is this true? I was hoping to visit my family, who go to DLR every year. I can use my maingate, but I was hoping I didn't have to. Can anyone clear this up?


----------



## glendalais

Hoho5000 said:


> I was just wondering about admission to DLR as a WDW cast member. I think I've read that our cast IDs won't work at DLR? Is this true? I was hoping to visit my family, who go to DLR every year. I can use my maingate, but I was hoping I didn't have to. Can anyone clear this up?



Your Florida-Site Cast Member ID Card is indeed not valid for admission to the Theme Parks of the _Disneyland_ Resort in California. Likewise, _Disneyland_ Resort Cast Member ID Cards are not valid for admission to the Theme Parks of the _Walt Disney World_ Resort. You would need to use your Main Entrance Pass to get in.

There is a long-standing tradition within Walt Disney Parks and Resorts by which Cast Members visiting a Resort-site to which they are not statused (WDW Cast visiting DLR, DLR Cast visiting WDW, etc.) are extended the courtesy of not having their Main Entrance Pass usages count against their yearly allotment. However, this is simply a professional courtesy and is not company policy. As such, it is subject to change at any time and for any reason.


----------



## jlutz

It seems like there's alot of people who are getting in. Is it hard or easy to get in? You must have to make an impression right? I have my phone interview next Friday and I am sooo stoked. If any of you have advice...Thanks in advanced.


----------



## mollay

From what I gathered people really stress that you SMILE during your phone interview!  Apparently they can tell by your voice if you're smiling or not. n__n  Be enthusiastic, answer honestly.... I think there are at least a couple threads floating around with general information about the questions they ask~

Good luck!


----------



## Bengel033

jlutz said:


> It seems like there's alot of people who are getting in. Is it hard or easy to get in? You must have to make an impression right? I have my phone interview next Friday and I am sooo stoked. If any of you have advice...Thanks in advanced.






I made talking points of things i wanted to stress.  Prior work/school experiences, interactions with the public, and of course do SMILE while you talk. It does make a difference.

Don't speak to quickly, sound natural.

Stress why you want this position and what you have to gain from disney.  They want you to want them.

Ultimately Disney will want people who are enthusiastic and happy to help make the clients (the public) dreams come true in there park/resort.  If you naturally fit that type of personality you will do fine.




Goodluck!


----------



## ltwentyone

Show enthusiasm for Disney. I know for a fact I sounded nervous, but I got in. I think it is because I let them know how passionate I would be about working for Disney.


----------



## InPerfectClouds

I just wanted to post because my last post was me saying how I had my on-campus presentation and interview the day after.

Well I definitely got accepted and spent up through last month working as a Custodian in the Happiest Place on Earth and had the greatest experience ever. It was truly one of the best roles to get put in. I worked at Magic Kingdom, and all of us Custodies formed the closest bond imaginable, and I cried more leaving them than I did leaving my childhood friends for college. It was so intense, amazing, and wonderful. 

I am currently planning a change of major to Marketing to be better suited for a Professional Internship. I want to move back as soon as possible, but have to wait til it's opportune for my current boyfriend as well, who I met on the CP! 

It's the best. Anyways, I'm here as another resource to help answer questions!


----------



## ZeroToHero

So I have a question.. because I was thinking about logistics today.

Say it's your day off, and you want to go to the parks. You get your badge, take the bus over... and then what? Can you go through the backstage area, and come out, non-costumed, non-professional attired, looking like a tourist? Or is there a way to get up to the turnstiles from where the buses drop you off, so you go through the gates like everyone else?

I guess, basically my question is: How do you get to and then into the parks on your days off?

ETA: One more question. If you have a shift at, say, 2 pm, but you want to get to the park at 10 am to go on some rides first, I'm almost positive you cannot wear your costume to do that, but can you be unprofessionally attired and then go backstage to change? Or do you have to be in business casual anytime you go backstage?


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Hey!

They ask that you not enter the parks from backstage, simply for the purpose of satisfying quotas. They always used the example of Magic Kingdom getting filled to capacity around Christmastime, so a bunch of Cast Members going in from backstage can cause problems. 

For Animal Kingdom, the cast bus J takes them to the cast bus stop which is in the middle of the parking lot, so everyone walks in through the front. Swipe your Cast ID and go through the turnstiles.

Epcot, cast bus C takes you backstage to the costuming area, where you walk through and take one of 2 other buses. There is a sign there that says which one to take to get to the front gates, I think it's West.

For Magic Kingdom, the A bus makes 2 stops. The first is at the TTC, which is where you need to get off to play in the parks, and then take the Monorail or boat to MK and go in through the turnstiles.

For DHS, the E bus once again has a cast bus stop in the middle of the parking lot, so walk to the front and go in through the turnstiles. 

I'm pretty sure the water parks you go in through the front also, I've never taken the cast bus there. 

However, you can exit the back ways, if it's easier for you. Magic Kingdom is probably best to do that with, so you aren't in the huge crowds exiting... Just make sure you display your Cast ID around your neck visibly at all times any time you're backstage anywhere.

You can definitely be uncostumed and go backstage to change. Just make sure, like I said, you have your Cast ID visible. I went to play at MK a lot of times before work. Just give yourself enough time to get changed and clocked in!


----------



## ltwentyone

Hey I was just wondering. I saw somewhere somebody posted the current prices for the housing. But I cant find it now. I was just wanting to compare prices. Does anyone have them?


----------



## jjlara21

is college program in florida already full for fall advantage quarter? June through January


----------



## jlutz

How passionate during the phone interview do you need to be for Disney...I don't want to over do it but I have heard that's how you get it...


----------



## ZeroToHero

ltwentyone said:


> Hey I was just wondering. I saw somewhere somebody posted the current prices for the housing. But I cant find it now. I was just wanting to compare prices. Does anyone have them?



Vista Way:
2 BR-$89
3 BR-$79

The Commons:
1 BR-$101
2 BR-$101
3 BR-$89
4 BR-$89

Chatham Square:
1 BR-$94
2 BR-$94
3 BR-$84
4 BR-$84

Patterson Court:
1 BR-$95
2 BR-$95
3 BR-$85


This is what I heard on Facebook - up two dollars from last year.


----------



## jjlara21

if you leave the college program early can u do the program again or are you restricted?


----------



## InPerfectClouds

If you leave early, you will be given a Restricted Rehire status, unless it is for school, in which case you need to let them know way ahead of time and there are papers to fill out, and it will be excused - but you should know before choosing a departure date, really.

I left about 2 weeks early on mine due to extenuating family circumstances. I loved my job, had great relationships with everyone, especially my managers, but I still am Restricted. 

Regardless, I just recently applied for this coming Fall, so I've waited 6 months and held a steady job this time as well, which is something Disney wants to see after you've self-terminated. I have my phone interview on Sunday at 8:30 PM. I think there is extra paperwork I have to fill out. There are so many different reasons for a Restricted Rehire though, so it really depends on your situation. It seems like most people who get rejected after being Restricted were because of really awkward things, like sexual harassment reprimands, being caught redhanded stealing from the company, or having been Restricted once before and messed up AGAIN. So I'm hoping my chances are relatively good, especially since my reason for leaving was completely personal and something that had to be done, I just want to insist to them Disney is my life plan and see what happens!


----------



## jjlara21

oh alright i was asking for a friend of mine. she left the program early because she didn't want to be there anymore and she got in an argument with the housing manager lady or something like that. She wants to do the program again


----------



## ltwentyone

ZeroToHero said:


> Vista Way:
> 2 BR-$89
> 3 BR-$79
> 
> The Commons:
> 1 BR-$101
> 2 BR-$101
> 3 BR-$89
> 4 BR-$89
> 
> Chatham Square:
> 1 BR-$94
> 2 BR-$94
> 3 BR-$84
> 4 BR-$84
> 
> Patterson Court:
> 1 BR-$95
> 2 BR-$95
> 3 BR-$85
> 
> 
> This is what I heard on Facebook - up two dollars from last year.



Thanks very much!


----------



## gunner52589

So, I don't know if anyone actually knows the answer to this or not, but I wanted to know about what percentage of CPers are put into Attractions? Is Attractions one of the more difficult areas to get into?


----------



## InPerfectClouds

gunner52589 said:


> So, I don't know if anyone actually knows the answer to this or not, but I wanted to know about what percentage of CPers are put into Attractions? Is Attractions one of the more difficult areas to get into?



Well the toughest roles to get in general are Concierge, Hospitality, Full Service FB, Photopass...

Most CPs get Quick Service FB, followed by Merchandise, Attractions, and Custodial. I'd say of the ones most CPs get, Attractions is a more difficult one, but still definitely not a "tough" one per se, and only because SO many people request it.


----------



## gunner52589

Well, currently, when I do my phone interview, I plan on giving as my top three choices Character Performer, Attractions, and...Well that's the problem. I'm not too sure on what to give as the third choice. I know this probably gets asked every ten seconds on these boards but...any suggestions?


----------



## InPerfectClouds

gunner52589 said:


> Well, currently, when I do my phone interview, I plan on giving as my top three choices Character Performer, Attractions, and...Well that's the problem. I'm not too sure on what to give as the third choice. I know this probably gets asked every ten seconds on these boards but...any suggestions?



Well, the rumor is if you even mention that you're willing to do QSFB, they will give you that, no questions asked, so just in case that's the truth, I'd steer clear of that one. 

Is there any other role you really WANT to do, regardless of how tough it may be to get? Before I went, I'd heard the best things said about Custodial, and now that I've done it, I agree - so even though it sounds horrible, you could always consider that an option, if you thrive on guest interaction and always like to have something to do.


----------



## Berlioz70

gunner52589 said:


> Well, currently, when I do my phone interview, I plan on giving as my top three choices Character Performer, Attractions, and...Well that's the problem. I'm not too sure on what to give as the third choice. I know this probably gets asked every ten seconds on these boards but...any suggestions?



I ironically selected those two along with one other... Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. BBB is another "tough" one because they only hire about 20-30 girls.


----------



## gunner52589

Well, BBB is out because I am a guy, and, while I really don't mind the work I would do as Custodial, my job right now is very similar, so I kinda want to try finding something different from that. I guess I wouldn't mind Merchandising, but I don't want to put it down if it is like QSFB and they automatically put you into it. (I really, really, don't want to work with food). But you have given me food for thought. I'll look through the roles again and think long and hard on it.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Merchandise isn't an auto-add sort of thing. I put it down, and I got Attractions (which was my #2, my #1 being Character Performer, so technically it was my #1).

But look at the other roles again, and see if there's anything else you might like to do. Maybe Main Entrance Ops? You'd be one of the first faces people see every day...


----------



## gunner52589

Yeah, I think I might be able to do that. I am a theatre major, so I prefer something where I would be performing a character, which is why I put down Character Performer and Attractions, but I would be fine with working the front gate too.


----------



## ZeroToHero

You could always put down Character Attendant? You'd be working with the character, and when they can't talk, you might have to answer for them if kids ask a question. Would you like that?

 Just throwing ideas out there, haha.


----------



## gunner52589

Yeah, that sounds cool, too. Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## kmg148

Just throwing in my two cents, I added in QSFB to my role choice when asked on the interview for my last CP. I ended up getting FSFB.


----------



## jjlara21

I recently applied online and was told I was not accepted did not meet standards. I have done the college program before so I am an alumi I didn't get terminated nor did I leave early when I did the program and am confused that I didn't get it this time. Does anyone know if there is anything I can do about it? Or do i just have to wait 6 months?


----------



## Amanda08

jjlara21 said:


> I recently applied online and was told I was not accepted did not meet standards. I have done the college program before so I am an alumi I didn't get terminated nor did I leave early when I did the program and am confused that I didn't get it this time. Does anyone know if there is anything I can do about it? Or do i just have to wait 6 months?



You could always call down there and talk to someone about it. You're not the first person I've read about who has had that happen. 
I'm sorry!



I have a weird question for any past CPers.....are you able to get fastpasses? I know that, as a guest, you have to use your ticket to get a fastpass, and since CPs dont use actual tickets...that made me think we won't be able to get them. Is that correct? Or no?


----------



## lala88

jjlara21 said:


> I recently applied online and was told I was not accepted did not meet standards. I have done the college program before so I am an alumi I didn't get terminated nor did I leave early when I did the program and am confused that I didn't get it this time. Does anyone know if there is anything I can do about it? Or do i just have to wait 6 months?



Did you not pass the online interview? If that is the case I don't think it has anything to do with if you have worked their before or not. It has to do with how you answered the questions. I would still call and see what they say, it can't hurt. But if you have to wait 6 months, next time you take the online portion, answer in strongly agree and strongly disagree. Also read the questions carefully and answer how you think you would need to act in a work setting and not in a personal setting!


----------



## Berlioz70

Amanda08 said:


> I have a weird question for any past CPers.....are you able to get fastpasses? I know that, as a guest, you have to use your ticket to get a fastpass, and since CPs dont use actual tickets...that made me think we won't be able to get them. Is that correct? Or no?



Your ID is your ticket... so yep, you can get FPs.


----------



## Amanda08

Berlioz70 said:


> Your ID is your ticket... so yep, you can get FPs.



Oh awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Cesilie

I'm excited! I have my phone interview at 8!!  i should totally be sleeping right now but I cant... 

I do have a question tho, I have lots of past experience with being a "friend" to the characters, does that help my chances at possible being in the character part?


----------



## Berlioz70

It will help you get an invitation to an audition. But as far as becoming a character, it's solely based on the audition, past experiences are not considered.


----------



## Cesilie

well I just got off the phone with my college interview, it was the strangest thing I've ever done... They were asking me questions like "do you like pancakes?" and "how is the weather right now?" and things about socks and art patterns : it was really awkward.... I totally wasn't expecting the questions. I feel I answered them well but am worried, anyone else have strange questions asked?


----------



## gunner52589

Cesilie said:


> well I just got off the phone with my college interview, it was the strangest thing I've ever done... They were asking me questions like "do you like pancakes?" and "how is the weather right now?" and things about socks and art patterns : it was really awkward.... I totally wasn't expecting the questions. I feel I answered them well but am worried, anyone else have strange questions asked?



Well, I don't have my interview until Friday, so maybe I have no business answering this question. But the weird questions might have been to see how conversational you are and how well you perform under pressure. Just an idea. Hope you did well!


----------



## kmg148

Cesilie said:


> well I just got off the phone with my college interview, it was the strangest thing I've ever done... They were asking me questions like "do you like pancakes?" and "how is the weather right now?" and things about socks and art patterns : it was really awkward.... I totally wasn't expecting the questions. I feel I answered them well but am worried, anyone else have strange questions asked?



Interesting I've never heard of that being done..were you asked CP specific questions as well? The intention was probably to make you feel awkward and what response you would give, sometimes guests have awkward things to say. (Like what the person above me said!)


----------



## gunner52589

Well, I may not have phrased it as well, but I was trying say essentially the same thing.


----------



## Cesilie

yea, they also asked things like "how do you react when something bad happens" and what I thought a team was, in my work experience have I ever made someone feel special (which i have fersure) and then stuff like if i was willing to work with a lot of people on a day to day basis and if i would like to be part of attractions that I would "guide". the only ride I can think of in disneyland that has a "guide" for a ride is Jungle Cruise (which I would LOOOOVE to be a skipper!) and she was pretty interested in the fact I have volunteered 7 years to work at a place 3 hours from where i live every week. She kept asking questions about that and how I felt with narrations and such (i work at the monterey bay aquarium lol). I told her i was totally comfortable around lots of people and actually preferred it. I feel like I did well with my responses because I was expecting weird things, but not something like pancakes and socks. My dad thinks it was part of a personality thing because he said people who would've said "white socks" are seen as people who aren't willing to be a little crazy and I guess you have to be willing to be a bit crazy to work at disney 

I dunno, I really hope I make it in! This is something I've wanted for a while, and I tried to let the interviewer know that. so we'll see... cross your fingers for me!


----------



## gunner52589

Of course, good luck!


----------



## SonjaMarie

I was wondering if I needed to buy a ironing board and iron or if there's already one in the apartments....?


----------



## Joanna71985

SonjaMarie said:


> I was wondering if I needed to buy a ironing board and iron or if there's already one in the apartments....?



You can borrow one from the clubhouse


----------



## SonjaMarie

Joanna71985 said:


> You can borrow one from the clubhouse



Oh, okay. Thanks


----------



## Anarnee

I just finished my interview (Nice to meet everyone by the way, I'm Tiffany, I'm new here!)

I was just wondering how many of the 3-4 weeks did it take you to get your reply? I'm so excited, my interviewer, Brian, was very nice! XD though I'm a little nervous that I should have expanded on some things... 

OTL

I'm confident though! I hope I'll be seeing everyone there! XD

OH! I was also curious, would someone link the Facebook page? I've seen people talk about it, but I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## ZeroToHero

It took me over 4 weeks, but I was an anomaly it seems.

And here is the link:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=40093307155&ref=ts


----------



## klmcken

hey, just had a question for anyone who can answer.
when i have my interview can i express that either the 
fall advantage or fall program is fine with me, i just want to go period lol
either time frame works for me, so should i just say i'm applying for both programs? 

any help would be greatly appreciated, thank youuu


----------



## lala88

they ask you what you would prefer and you can say either. She asked me and I said Fall then she asked if FA was the only thing available, if I would be okay with that and I said yes. I got Fall. I have heard of people who have said that they are fine with either and whatever is needed is what they will take!


----------



## Cesilie

strange, they didn't even ask me if I wanted FA or F at all!! lame... 

i'm beginning to think I didn't do well with my interview since it seems everyones seemed to go better than mine


----------



## DisPrincessJen

Cesilie said:


> strange, they didn't even ask me if I wanted FA or F at all!! lame...
> 
> i'm beginning to think I didn't do well with my interview since it seems everyones seemed to go better than mine



My interviewer didn't ask me what season I wanted either. I just called as soon as I could (my interview was a Friday night so I had to wait til Monday!) and told them which season I preferred. And everything was fine. Believe me, I was getting worried too because I hadn't heard of another interview in which the interviewer forgot to ask what season an applicant wanted. It all turned out fine though


----------



## Cesilie

ah yay! thats good to know!

haha, i took mine on a friday night too, and OH I did the WDW friday too!! LOL smart me! 

well thats good to know :3 thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm pretty sure if you do not preference a season then they assume fall.


----------



## TINAS74

This is my first post. I just did my phone interview and I feel that I did good. I am sure most people feel that way though!! I have a couple questions. I checked vacation planner, concierge,  attractions, and Merchandise (preferences in that order). During the interview my interview lady asked me a lot of questions about what I expect a VP or Concierge would do for daily tasks. She also asked me how I would handle difficult customers with an example of how I might have done so in the past. She also asked me about my ability to perform a role if I was in attractions which I replied that I loved to act in community theater and that was why I checked attractions. Finally she asked me about how I would feel living in the apartments and I told her I live about 40 minutes from WDW so I planned to utilize the apartment when my schedule was hectic but would most likely return to my home if I had long enough breaks between shifts or days off. I am also extremely sick with bronchitus and laryngitus!!! (set in about 2 hours before the interview was to start). Lucky for me I drank a ton of hot tea, ate a few teaspoons of honey (don't laugh it works), and a ton of over the counter cough meds. I apologized to her at the start and said since it was a phone interview and she couldn't catch anything I saw no need to reschedule since when it comes to work if I can do the job without negatively effecting others I will do it. (ok yes I wanted brownie points). So my questions are: Is VP a hard CP to get? For that matter are all the roles I requested hard to get? Did I limit myself by only picking four? Does it sound like her questions indicated interest? Man I am such obsess-or!!! Thanks all


----------



## SportsChick

Your questions sounded a lot like the ones I got, with emphasis on different roles. I got a lot of emphasis on MEO (which is what I got) and Hospitality (my major). The types of questions sounded just like that I had, and I had the one about living in the apartments as well. 

Good luck! The hard part is coming - the wating for the purple. Feel better!!


----------



## Anarnee

ZeroToHero said:


> It took me over 4 weeks, but I was an anomaly it seems.
> 
> And here is the link:




:3 Many thanks!

Wow, over four weeks? XD I hope that doesn't happen to me. I heard that some people got emails and then had to call before they found out they were accepted.

Anywho, thanks again Zero~


----------



## Goose07

hey, i applied for the fall program yesterday afternoon (i know, its kinda late. lol)
and i was wondering how long it takes to get any type of confirmation that they got my application or something.


----------



## lala88

Well after you submit the application then you have to do the web based interview. You will find out immediately if you can make a phone interview. If you can you call and schedule.  After you have that it can take anywhere from a few days to 6 weeks to find out if you have been accepted. Hope this helps.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Goose07 said:


> hey, i applied for the fall program yesterday afternoon (i know, its kinda late. lol)
> and i was wondering how long it takes to get any type of confirmation that they got my application or something.



I got mine the day after I sent mine in...(web interview)


----------



## Goose07

how do i get to the web based interview?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Goose07 said:


> how do i get to the web based interview?



Via the email address you put on your application they will send you a message with a link in it.


----------



## Goose07

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Via the email address you put on your application they will send you a message with a link in it.



ok, thank you!
thats exactly what i was wondering. lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Goose07 said:


> ok, thank you!
> thats exactly what i was wondering. lol



No problem quick tip for when you do get it make sure you answer strongly!


----------



## cuethemusic

I have a silly question. How strict are they about makeup? I read the makeup requirements for the "disney" look, but what qualifies as appropriete? I know i'm going to have to downplay my regular makeup usage considerably.  My eye makeup usually looks similar to this http://www.bulletmag.net/columns/aboutface/images/kayla04.jpg Am I going to have to nix the upper black liner?


----------



## ZeroToHero

That appears to be the case - eyeliner has to go only on the edge of the eye, not above - the only thing that can go above is neutral eyeshadow, it sounds like.

From the website:


> If eyeliner and eye shadow are worn, they should be neutral colors that are close in value to your skin tone. Eye shadow and eyeliner should create a natural, blended look and should not extend beyond the natural eye area or the corners of the eye. Mascara may be applied lightly in shades of brown or black.


----------



## kmg148

cuethemusic said:


> I have a silly question. How strict are they about makeup? I read the makeup requirements for the "disney" look, but what qualifies as appropriete? I know i'm going to have to downplay my regular makeup usage considerably.  My eye makeup usually looks similar to this http://www.bulletmag.net/columns/aboutface/images/kayla04.jpg Am I going to have to nix the upper black liner?



If you worked where I worked, that would definitely be too much.

My suggestion would be to take it on the easy side (mascara and eye shadow) your first couple days on the job and see how other people wear their makeup and you can see what they will let you wear. I was able to wear black eyeliner on the my top eye lids without an issue--just not that much.


----------



## TINAS74

Disney definitely frowns upon heavy makeup. They state numerous times that they want a natural look. Makeup, while very pretty if applied correctly, is definitely not natural. I personally know someone who has acne scars very badly and they were applying for a seasonal CM position. They had a habit of caking on foundation in an attempt to hide the scars. During the interview they were told that they would not be allow so much makeup and that Disney wants you to look as close to natural as possible. The interviewer even said 'Thats the Disney way' as a quote when discussing it. Think of it as a costume and just put very little on. You will be living at Disney!!1 You can go home and paint yourself up however you want and have fun off the clock


----------



## cuethemusic

thanks, guys. It's kind of what I figured but it was worth it to ask.  I will have to get used to looking like a 5 year old!


----------



## Goose07

does anybody have any tips for the phone interview?

i just scheduled it for friday afternoon. ^_^ 
I cant wait!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Goose07 said:


> does anybody have any tips for the phone interview?
> 
> i just scheduled it for friday afternoon. ^_^
> I cant wait!



Mine is Friday also!

But for the most part I've heard not to say "uh" "um" and smile while you talk on the phone because it makes you sound up beat and excited. That's all I got.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Goose07 said:


> does anybody have any tips for the phone interview?
> 
> i just scheduled it for friday afternoon. ^_^
> I cant wait!



I wrote a whole blog post about it!


----------



## Goose07

AWESOME, thank you.
that's quite helpful. lol ^_^


----------



## kmg148

A lot of us have them too, so check out Abby's blog for the links!


----------



## klmcken

just curious what role the people who work at those kid spots would fall under.
not even sure if that's an area they would put cp's in, however i came across a picture and wanted to find out from anyone who might know.....


----------



## ZeroToHero

You meant the ones in the World Showcase? Those are for ICPs. I don't know if ICPs rotate between merch, dining, and Kidspots, or if they get assigned to just one of those, but that's for them.


----------



## Joanna71985

klmcken said:


> just curious what role the people who work at those kid spots would fall under.
> not even sure if that's an area they would put cp's in, however i came across a picture and wanted to find out from anyone who might know.....



Do you mean people working in the kid's clubs? They are not CPs


----------



## kmg148

klmcken said:


> just curious what role the people who work at those kid spots would fall under.
> not even sure if that's an area they would put cp's in, however i came across a picture and wanted to find out from anyone who might know.....



I know there used to be one in the The Seas, The Land and Innoventions. I think they are still there, I honestly don't remember but I read rumors of them being removed. I think CPs might work there as park of a rotation (example: if you work in the Circle of Life/Living with the Land rotation) I could be wrong though. I might be going up this weekend and can check.


----------



## kmg148

Joanna71985 said:


> Do you mean people working in the kid's clubs? They are not CPs



I think she means the Kidcot Funstops.


----------



## psherman42

I'm interested in applying for the college program for spring 2011. I'm going to a presentation tomorrow and I'm just wondering if there's any advantage to applying early on? And, what sort of questions are on the web interview? I'm sure some of these questions have been answered but I just joined and haven't read through this thread.


----------



## mollay

ZeroToHero said:


> You meant the ones in the World Showcase? Those are for ICPs. I don't know if ICPs rotate between merch, dining, and Kidspots, or if they get assigned to just one of those, but that's for them.





Who works at the United States at the world showcase?  Like, specific Americans?  I always wondered...


----------



## mebbradley

psherman42 said:


> I'm interested in applying for the college program for spring 2011. I'm going to a presentation tomorrow and I'm just wondering if there's any advantage to applying early on? And, what sort of questions are on the web interview? I'm sure some of these questions have been answered but I just joined and haven't read through this thread.



YAY I'm going Friday! 

I'm applying for Spring 2011 too!  

I'm going just to watch the presentation


----------



## kmg148

psherman42 said:


> I'm interested in applying for the college program for spring 2011. I'm going to a presentation tomorrow and I'm just wondering if there's any advantage to applying early on? And, what sort of questions are on the web interview? I'm sure some of these questions have been answered but I just joined and haven't read through this thread.




You get your choice of role choices and arrival dates by applying early! You don't have to worry about anything being full.

The questions on the web based interview can be very obvious or not so much. Just answer "strongly" and you will do well.


----------



## Joanna71985

mollay said:


> Who works at the United States at the world showcase?  Like, specific Americans?  I always wondered...



Any American can work in the American Adventure pavilian


----------



## mollay

Joanna71985 said:


> Any American can work in the American Adventure pavilian




Cool!  Do you think CPers can do that?  And a specific role?  I assume merchandise and I guess QSFB?
I'd love to work at the American Pav esp since I'm a history major.  But I guess you just have to get very lucky!


----------



## Traveliz

kmg148 said:


> I know there used to be one in the The Seas, The Land and Innoventions. I think they are still there, I honestly don't remember but I read rumors of them being removed. I think CPs might work there as park of a rotation (example: if you work in the Circle of Life/Living with the Land rotation) I could be wrong though. I might be going up this weekend and can check.



The one at the Land is no longer there - my daughter occasionally worked it on rotation as a part time CM and she told me they got rid of it awhile back.

Liz


----------



## TINAS74

Losing the kidspots is sad. My children LOVED them. They have a shark necklace they made in the seas hanging from their bedroom walls.


----------



## kmg148

Traveliz said:


> The one at the Land is no longer there - my daughter occasionally worked it on rotation as a part time CM and she told me they got rid of it awhile back.
> 
> Liz



Thanks. That's what I thought!


----------



## psherman42

This may be a dumb question but is the presentation really casual? I'm just wondering what to wear.


----------



## SportsChick

There was a huge range at mine. I dressed in business wear. Some students wore torn jeans and tanks. For me, I'd rather look professional.


----------



## kmg148

psherman42 said:


> This may be a dumb question but is the presentation really casual? I'm just wondering what to wear.



You can dress casual.


----------



## khancock

SportsChick said:


> For me, I'd rather look professional.



This would actually be the best approach if the recruiter giving the presentation would be conducting interviews there or later.  But they will not be doing that.  They will give their presentation.  Answer Q's.  And give you info on returning back to the site to start/continue the process.  

They will they take notes on what anyone was wearing.  their main concern is to get people to go back to the site and go on to the web profile and schedule phone interviews.

It no longer matters how you look at a presentation.  i find it sad, but that is the reality of how they are doing things these days.


----------



## psherman42

So would jeans and a nice shirt be ok?


----------



## kmg148

psherman42 said:


> So would jeans and a nice shirt be ok?



People show up in basketball shorts and t-shirts. The recruiter isn't the one interviewing you, so it has no weight whatsoever. Wear what you want.


----------



## AliSW

I'm going to finish my application tomorrow and these are the jobs I'm going to put down.
-Attractions
-Merchandise
-QSFB
-FSFB
-Main Entrance
I know I'm late in applying but is this enough choices to put down so that I'd have a better chance? I know more is always better but I'm not sure I'd be able to do or like the other choices.


----------



## mollay

From what I've heard, putting down QSFB probably willl give you a decent shot


----------



## ZeroToHero

Those are good. You have three pretty big roles on there, so that should give you a good chance.


----------



## AliSW

Ok that's great, thanks! I've been worried about applying so late but hopefully this helps


----------



## psherman42

I went to the presentation yesterday and now I'm sure I'm going to apply for spring 2011. I'm going to do the online presentation so I can apply as soon as the application goes up and maybe go to the one near my university afterwards depending on if I've heard from Disney yet. I'm just wondering; I'm reading this thread and it mentions people extending from fall to spring. Right now I'm only planning on doing spring 2011, not spring advantage(although this might change). If I get accepted and end up loving it, can I extend to stay for the summer or do I have to apply for spring advantage right away?
And from what I've read, it's better to put down more roles you're willing to do?


----------



## ZeroToHero

psherman42 said:


> I went to the presentation yesterday and now I'm sure I'm going to apply for spring 2011. I'm going to do the online presentation so I can apply as soon as the application goes up and maybe go to the one near my university afterwards depending on if I've heard from Disney yet. I'm just wondering; I'm reading this thread and it mentions people extending from fall to spring. Right now I'm only planning on doing spring 2011, not spring advantage(although this might change). If I get accepted and end up loving it, can I extend to stay for the summer or do I have to apply for spring advantage right away?
> And from what I've read, it's better to put down more roles you're willing to do?



The more roles you pick, the better chance of getting in you have. However, make sure you are willing to do all the roles you check off. Some people picked QSFB to get in, and then called to change - and Disney doesn't like that. I don't know if they got what they wanted, but they tell you to only pick roles you are comfortable performing.

As for extending, what you could do is do Spring, and then extend to Fall Advantage if you like it- that would take you through the summer. Fall Advantage is May-January.


----------



## psherman42

ZeroToHero said:


> The more roles you pick, the better chance of getting in you have. However, make sure you are willing to do all the roles you check off. Some people picked QSFB to get in, and then called to change - and Disney doesn't like that. I don't know if they got what they wanted, but they tell you to only pick roles you are comfortable performing.
> 
> As for extending, what you could do is do Spring, and then extend to Fall Advantage if you like it- that would take you through the summer. Fall Advantage is May-January.





kmg148 said:


> People show up in basketball shorts and t-shirts. The recruiter isn't the one interviewing you, so it has no weight whatsoever. Wear what you want.





kmg148 said:


> You can dress casual.





kmg148 said:


> You get your choice of role choices and arrival dates by applying early! You don't have to worry about anything being full.
> 
> The questions on the web based interview can be very obvious or not so much. Just answer "strongly" and you will do well.



Thank you all so much for answering my questions. 
I'm sure I'll have a lot more as August gets closer so I hope you don't mind.


----------



## AliSW

Ok, now I'm worried I'm going to end up with QSFB. I don't really know what I'd like since I haven't had a "real" job.. but is it really that bad/hard? And if I don't put it in my top 3 would I still most likely end up with that? I know you can make it fun but if it's really hot and heavy lifting a lot I might not be able to stand it.


----------



## jlutz

Sooo I just had my phone interview...I WAS SO NERVOUS...it was totally obvious too. Although I did mention that my brother is visually impared and I have 2 leadership positions in the past. I hope I get it...she had to call me back to clarify something. Any opinions?


----------



## wittel

hey everybody!

so, I have spent the past couple of days reading all the posts in this thread, and I have to say that it was super helpful for my CP in the Fall!

one thing I noticed was there was not a lot of talk about Main Entrance Operations, which is what I am going to be doing.  is that because they do not hire a bunch of CPs for that role? also, what are the chances of me being a park greeter versus in parking or something else? I am pretty much okay either way, I was just wondering!

thanks!!


----------



## Joanna71985

mollay said:


> Cool!  Do you think CPers can do that?  And a specific role?  I assume merchandise and I guess QSFB?
> I'd love to work at the American Pav esp since I'm a history major.  But I guess you just have to get very lucky!



Yeah, CPs can work in the AA pavilion. My roomate worked there in QSFB in 2008. And I know someone who worked there in merchandise.

It also is possible to work in AA in attractions (American Adventure technically is an attraction).


----------



## psherman42

Hey guys I'm so sorry that I have so many questions but you guys are so helpful and I want to be able to tell my advisor as much as I can when I meet with him in two weeks. First, I know I just said a couple posts ago that I was planning on just applying for spring 2011 but now I'm thinking I might want to do spring advantage. Does anyone know how long that runs into August? My school doesn't have their academic calendar out yet for the 11-12 school year but I just want to make sure I have enough time to get home and a little bit settled before classes begin. Also, roughly what percentage of people who apply get invitations to do the program? Is it like you have a 1 in 50 chance of getting accepted or do you have better odds?
And last question, I'm reading the role descriptions and does FSFB include being waiters or is that something different? In the description it doesn't mention waitressing.
Again thank you all SO much. This is all really new to me and just something I really starting thinking seriously about really recently and don't know much outside of what's on the site or what I heard at the presentation.


----------



## BabyPiglet

I can only answer the FSFB one. That role is not tipped and does not include waitressing, it's mainly just being a seater and hostess.


----------



## Joanna71985

Spring Advantage usually runs until early/mid Aug. For example- people on Spring extending until Aug are done Aug 13.


----------



## gunner52589

Hey, so I just had my interview this morning, but I thought of something later that kind of worries me. How much do the Disney people look at prior work experience? I wouldn't worry about this except that at my current job I have a hiccup that's still on my record from when I missed too many days because of medical problems when I was first hired. This is shown on my record as an attendance problem, even thoguh my managers agree that technically it shouldn't be there because I only missed work because I was in the hospital. Will this come back to haunt me?


----------



## SportsChick

I have a lot of real life experience - I've been working since I turned 16 and I will be 31 at the end of the month. They asked me about jobs I've had but didn't call any of them, including my most recent employer.


----------



## kmg148

gunner52589 said:


> Hey, so I just had my interview this morning, but I thought of something later that kind of worries me. How much do the Disney people look at prior work experience? I wouldn't worry about this except that at my current job I have a hiccup that's still on my record from when I missed too many days because of medical problems when I was first hired. This is shown on my record as an attendance problem, even thoguh my managers agree that technically it shouldn't be there because I only missed work because I was in the hospital. Will this come back to haunt me?



I have no idea if Disney calls to check on previous employers, but do you know what your previous employer's policy is when someone calls to check your work history? I know the other place I work outside of Disney can only say that you definitely have worked there and were/weren't given a rehire status.


----------



## psherman42

Joanna71985 said:


> Spring Advantage usually runs until early/mid Aug. For example- people on Spring extending until Aug are done Aug 13.


Ok thank you. My school won't be starting until a couple weeks after that. 



BabyPiglet said:


> I can only answer the FSFB one. That role is not tipped and does not include waitressing, it's mainly just being a seater and hostess.


Thanks.  
I'm thinking of putting that down but I don't think I'd make a very good waiter and if that was included I wasn't going to put it down.


----------



## kmg148

psherman42 said:


> Ok thank you. My school won't be starting until a couple weeks after that.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I'm thinking of putting that down but I don't think I'd make a very good waiter and if that was included I wasn't going to put it down.



If you have any questions, let me know. I did FSFB for my CP last year.


----------



## psherman42

kmg148 said:


> If you have any questions, let me know. I did FSFB for my CP last year.


Where did you work?


----------



## kmg148

psherman42 said:


> Where did you work?



If you want, you can PM me. That way we don't fill up the thread with unrelated info.


----------



## Kara1392

Im brand new to these forums and I have a question I'm hoping can be answered through this thread.

I will be graduating from highschool this June, and attending my first semester of college as a business major from Aug-Dec. I would like to apply for the spring 2011 CP as a lifeguard. First off, is this a hard position to obtain?

Also, I know it says we have to of completed atleast one semester of college to be accepted, but could I still apply while going through my first semester? In example lets say August of this year?

Any answers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Kara1392 said:


> Im brand new to these forums and I have a question I'm hoping can be answered through this thread.
> 
> I will be graduating from highschool this June, and attending my first semester of college as a business major from Aug-Dec. I would like to apply for the spring 2011 CP as a lifeguard. First off, is this a hard position to obtain?
> 
> Also, I know it says we have to of completed atleast one semester of college to be accepted, but could I still apply while going through my first semester? In example lets say August of this year?
> 
> Any answers are greatly appreciated!



I don't know about the life guard situation. But you can apply before you finish your first semester as long as when you go you have one completed. That's how I assume it is. For the Career Start program you have to be 18 but you can apply at 17 just be 18 when you get there. I imagine it's the same in this case.


----------



## Kara1392

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I don't know about the life guard situation. But you can apply before you finish your first semester as long as when you go you have one completed. That's how I assume it is. For the Career Start program you have to be 18 but you can apply at 17 just be 18 when you get there. I imagine it's the same in this case.





Okay, so I can apply for the Spring 2011 CP as soon as I graduate highschool then?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Kara1392 said:


> Okay, so I can apply for the Spring 2011 CP as soon as I graduate highschool then?



No, you'd have to wait until the application for the spring 2011 program comes out, which will be around late August or early September.


----------



## Kara1392

MaryPoppins86 said:


> No, you'd have to wait until the application for the spring 2011 program comes out, which will be around late August or early September.



Oh okay, thank you so much!


----------



## Cesilie

D: okay, so a lady named Annette called me today while I was at work, missed the call by literally a minute and when I called her back I got a voicemail... the message she left said they have an update on my application and to call her back at the number she left...


anyone have an idea if this is a good or bad thing it was a FL number so I was wondering if this would be for WDW?! i haven't had my intereview with them yet, just DLR... I have my interview with WDW on weds...


----------



## glendalais

Cesilie said:


> anyone have an idea if this is a good or bad thing it was a FL number so I was wondering if this would be for WDW?! i haven't had my intereview with them yet, just DLR... I have my interview with WDW on weds...



It could be either, recent events have streamlined previously-seperate Internship Recruiting efforts at both _Disneyland_ Resort and _Walt Disney World_ Resort into a single organization supporting both domestic resorts.

Since you haven't had your Florida-Site interview as of yet, I would assume it would be about your California-Site application.


----------



## Cesilie

I GOT ACCEPTED!!! 

Disneyland for QFSB as a cashier the lady said. it wasn't one of my choices at all actually, but i still have to figure out if I wanna pay the $836 fee... there goes my car D: lol.

and I guess disneyland only has one complex? are we still able to choose room-mates?


----------



## Kara1392

I have a question about housing. I'm sorry if this question has been answered, my computer has been pretty slow lately and the search isn't loading right.

Lets say I wanted a one bedroom at Patterson Court, would I just have to arrive at like 8am for the check-in with my roommate, and request it? Or do they put you somewhere already and you just find out when you check-in?


----------



## psherman42

Cesilie said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED!!!
> 
> Disneyland for QFSB as a cashier the lady said. it wasn't one of my choices at all actually, but i still have to figure out if I wanna pay the $836 fee... there goes my car D: lol.
> 
> and I guess disneyland only has one complex? are we still able to choose room-mates?


Congratulations!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Cesilie said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED!!!
> 
> Disneyland for QFSB as a cashier the lady said. it wasn't one of my choices at all actually, but i still have to figure out if I wanna pay the $836 fee... there goes my car D: lol.
> 
> and I guess disneyland only has one complex? are we still able to choose room-mates?



Holy Crap why so much?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Kara1392 said:


> I have a question about housing. I'm sorry if this question has been answered, my computer has been pretty slow lately and the search isn't loading right.
> 
> Lets say I wanted a one bedroom at Patterson Court, would I just have to arrive at like 8am for the check-in with my roommate, and request it? Or do they put you somewhere already and you just find out when you check-in?



You would get there at 8 am (or earlier) with your roommate (unless you did roommate matching, in which case only one of you needs to go), and state your housing preference, ie, Patterson. They then tell you what apartment sizes are available, and you pick. 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Holy Crap why so much?



Disneyland has a much larger deposit than WDW - I don't know why, but they do.


----------



## Kara1392

ZeroToHero said:


> You would get there at 8 am (or earlier) with your roommate (unless you did roommate matching, in which case only one of you needs to go), and state your housing preference, ie, Patterson. They then tell you what apartment sizes are available, and you pick.



Oh okay thanks  What is roommate matching?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Kara1392 said:


> Oh okay thanks  What is roommate matching?



If you meet someone you want to room with, you can enter their ID number into the Disney website (if you're Fall, it hasn't opened yet, FA has), and then they enter yours. And then you're assigned to each other. But you both have to be over or under 21, otherwise I don't believe it allows you to be assigned. If you were a 21+ person who wanted to be wellness to room with someone under 21, then you would have to show up together and say that.


----------



## Kayla0929

Just checking, but because I'll be twenty during check-in I have to be in a wellness apartment correct?  What happens when I turn twenty-one during the program? Can I stay in the wellness?  I can have a drink at dinner or something but just not bring it into the room right?


----------



## kmg148

Kayla0929 said:


> Just checking, but because I'll be twenty during check-in I have to be in a wellness apartment correct?  What happens when I turn twenty-one during the program? Can I stay in the wellness?  I can have a drink at dinner or something but just not bring it into the room right?



I turned 21 on my program. I stayed in my apartment. You aren't forced to leave, but you can if you want.

You can't have any alcohol in the apartment, but it doesn't matter what you do when you aren't there.


----------



## psherman42

Kayla0929 said:


> Just checking, but because I'll be twenty during check-in I have to be in a wellness apartment correct?  What happens when I turn twenty-one during the program? Can I stay in the wellness?  I can have a drink at dinner or something but just not bring it into the room right?


If I get accepted for spring 2011, that's going to happen to me too.


----------



## mebbradley

kmg148 said:


> I turned 21 on my program. I stayed in my apartment. You aren't forced to leave, but you can if you want.
> 
> You can't have any alcohol in the apartment, but it doesn't matter what you do when you aren't there.





psherman42 said:


> If I get accepted for spring 2011, that's going to happen to me too.




If I'm accepted for spring 2011, Me too!


----------



## Kayla0929

Haha wow, so many of us!

Thank you, that's what I thought.

Hooray for The Food and Wine Festival occurring two days after I turn 21!!!
(probably the only time I'll drink while there, but convenient, happy birthday to me!)


----------



## Amanda08

Kayla0929 said:


> Haha wow, so many of us!
> 
> Thank you, that's what I thought.
> 
> Hooray for The Food and Wine Festival occurring two days after I turn 21!!!
> (probably the only time I'll drink while there, but convenient, happy birthday to me!)



Aw! Lucky! It ends three days before I turn 21...so I just barely miss it!


----------



## TravisSch

I'm trying to select dates for Fall Advantage.  The only date I can really go is June 7th.  The problem is the June 7th arrival date is no longer available.  What should I do?


----------



## lala88

Okay I have some questions about alcohol. I am 21 so I know I won't get in trouble for drinking. My question is if you are having a party(I don't believe I will be but still) and there are underage people there, can no one be drinking? Also if you go to a party and people get busted for underage drinking, can you get in trouble? In know there was another question but I can't think of it right now I will have to get back to you with it. Of anyone can help me that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## psherman42

I have a question about classes. I'm still not sure what program I'm going to apply for but I'm thinking now I want to do spring advantage. If we take classes, are they extended throughout the entire program or are they just from January-May like the regular spring program? Can I take classes just for the regular spring portion but once it gets to summer not take any classes?
Also, a while ago I started an application for the DCP just to check it out but only got as far as selecting roles so now when I log on, I have an unfinished app. Are these cleared once they're done recruiting for a season so when I'm applying for real in August/September for spring advantage, will my email address still be recognized or will I have to start a new application? This is probably a dumb question but I just thought I'd ask.
Lastly, for the application do you need letters of recommendation or anything?


----------



## kmg148

psherman42 said:


> I have a question about classes. I'm still not sure what program I'm going to apply for but I'm thinking now I want to do spring advantage. If we take classes, are they extended throughout the entire program or are they just from January-May like the regular spring program? Can I take classes just for the regular spring portion but once it gets to summer not take any classes?
> Also, a while ago I started an application for the DCP just to check it out but only got as far as selecting roles so now when I log on, I have an unfinished app. Are these cleared once they're done recruiting for a season so when I'm applying for real in August/September for spring advantage, will my email address still be recognized or will I have to start a new application? This is probably a dumb question but I just thought I'd ask.
> Lastly, for the application do you need letters of recommendation or anything?



They are the same length. The one I took only ran from February to April. I think they have another set of classes for the summer. I think all of the classes either run 8 or 10 weeks.  

And yes, you will need to fill out a new application. 

No letter of recommendation is needed.


----------



## psherman42

kmg148 said:


> They are the same length. The one I took only ran from February to April. I think they have another set of classes for the summer. I think all of the classes either run 8 or 10 weeks.
> 
> And yes, you will need to fill out a new application.
> 
> No letter of recommendation is needed.



Thank you so much.


----------



## HallGirl

lala88 said:


> Okay I have some questions about alcohol. I am 21 so I know I won't get in trouble for drinking. My question is if you are having a party(I don't believe I will be but still) and there are underage people there, can no one be drinking? Also if you go to a party and people get busted for underage drinking, can you get in trouble? In know there was another question but I can't think of it right now I will have to get back to you with it. Of anyone can help me that would be greatly appreciated!



The way I understand it is that if you have a party and there are underage people present you cannot have any alcohol.  If you are present when underage people get caught with alcohol, everyone there will get in trouble.  I'm not really sure what the consequences are, but it is most likely termination.


----------



## allison_wonderland88

HallGirl said:


> The way I understand it is that if you have a party and there are underage people present you cannot have any alcohol.  If you are present when underage people get caught with alcohol, everyone there will get in trouble.  I'm not really sure what the consequences are, but it is most likely termination.



basically, it sounds like the same policy you'd run into on a dry campus college but with more serious consequences. at my college we've always put up signs at parties that say you have to be 21 to be there, or you could always make somebody be like a bouncer and check IDs at the door! haha


----------



## jessicake

Cesilie said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED!!!
> 
> Disneyland for QFSB as a cashier the lady said. it wasn't one of my choices at all actually, but i still have to figure out if I wanna pay the $836 fee... there goes my car D: lol.
> 
> and I guess disneyland only has one complex? are we still able to choose room-mates?



Congrats! I just found out I got into Disneyland too this week!  Yes, Disneyland only has one complex- Carnegie Hall but from what I understand you can request roomates if you show up early. Also, I can't see the link for your blog do you have one?


----------



## naoboo

Hi all! I finally got accepted for Custodial after waiting for over a month! Such a relief! Anyway, I've got a few questions:

1) Do custodial CMs get to do pin trading with guests?

2) I've heard that the custodial costumes are mostly all white. They're not see-through are they? I always avoid white clothes for that reason. 

3) Does anyone know of any blogs out there written by custodial CMs?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## graygables

naoboo said:


> 2) I've heard that the custodial costumes are mostly all white. They're not see-through are they? I always avoid white clothes for that reason.



I would recommend stocking up on white tank tops and underthings. The tank top/undershirt thing was actually a recommendation of my 21yo DD when I was in costume for my CP as a way to stay cooler.  I thought she was nuts, but it really did help cool/evaporate under the lovely polyester costume shirt.  It has the added benefit of offering a bit more coverage for those in white.  As far as the undergarments go, yeah, white.


----------



## lala88

For the custodial white costumes, I would recommend flesh colored undergarments because white you can still see through the white costume. But I would also recommend tank tops under the shirt!


----------



## onestepcloser

This may be a weird question, but I'm wondering if anyone knows the answer... I know health insurance isn't provided through disney for CPers, but are you required to have health insurance to be accepted?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Nope, you aren't. It's just recommended.


----------



## naoboo

graygables said:


> I would recommend stocking up on white tank tops and underthings. The tank top/undershirt thing was actually a recommendation of my 21yo DD when I was in costume for my CP as a way to stay cooler.  I thought she was nuts, but it really did help cool/evaporate under the lovely polyester costume shirt.  It has the added benefit of offering a bit more coverage for those in white.  As far as the undergarments go, yeah, white.





lala88 said:


> For the custodial white costumes, I would recommend flesh colored undergarments because white you can still see through the white costume. But I would also recommend tank tops under the shirt!



Thanks for the tips! I'll be sure to keep them in mind.


----------



## HallGirl

naoboo said:


> 1) Do custodial CMs get to do pin trading with guests?



Yes custodial CMs get to do pin trading.   Make sure you let your trainer(s) know you are interested so they can tell you how to get your lanyard.


----------



## Cesilie

HallGirl said:


> Yes custodial CMs get to do pin trading.   Make sure you let your trainer(s) know you are interested so they can tell you how to get your lanyard.



:O

do you know if QSFB get them too? I'm sooo hoping i get to! LOL I love trading!


----------



## luvthephunk

lala88 said:


> Okay I have some questions about alcohol. I am 21 so I know I won't get in trouble for drinking. My question is if you are having a party(I don't believe I will be but still) and there are underage people there, can no one be drinking? Also if you go to a party and people get busted for underage drinking, can you get in trouble? In know there was another question but I can't think of it right now I will have to get back to you with it. Of anyone can help me that would be greatly appreciated!



I'd think twice about holding any parties personally.  Parties are great, don't get me wrong, but having just one underage person there can put you into a world of trouble that you won't want (especially if it's your apartment).  As I recall there were also rules on how many people could be in your apartment so thats something else to keep in mind.


----------



## lala88

Yeah we aren't planning on having any (except movie night or roommate dinners with wine), I was just wondering about the rules. Thank though!


----------



## Joanna71985

Cesilie said:


> :O
> 
> do you know if QSFB get them too? I'm sooo hoping i get to! LOL I love trading!



From what I've seen, most QSFB locations do not do pin trading



naoboo said:


> Hi all! I finally got accepted for Custodial after waiting for over a month! Such a relief! Anyway, I've got a few questions:
> 
> 3) Does anyone know of any blogs out there written by custodial CMs?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I have a blog, that I started for my CP in custodial:
http://jrs71985.livejournal.com/


----------



## psherman42

How do they notify people of acceptances? Do you get an email before the purple folder or just the letter in the mail?


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> How do they notify people of acceptances? Do you get an email before the purple folder or just the letter in the mail?



Usually it's an email first, but it is possible to get a letter without an email


----------



## luvthephunk

psherman42 said:


> How do they notify people of acceptances? Do you get an email before the purple folder or just the letter in the mail?



I just got accepted for my alumni program last week and I got an email from them four days before the purple folder.


----------



## r1009t

So say after you complete your cp and then go seasonal, is it possible to work the full summer as seasonal? I know there is an limit to how many hours you can work, so I was wondering if this was possible... Realistically can you live off your seasonal salary during the summer, renting an apartment and paying for food and such?


----------



## TINAS74

r1009t said:


> So say after you complete your cp and then go seasonal, is it possible to work the full summer as seasonal? I know there is an limit to how many hours you can work, so I was wondering if this was possible... Realistically can you live off your seasonal salary during the summer, renting an apartment and paying for food and such?



I like outside Orlando and you can find a rental for $400 - $500 a month or even get a nicer place for cheaper with a roomate. If you are not picky you can easily get a weekly mobile home rental in St Cloud or Lakeland for about $150 a week for a 2 bedroom. Summer is easily the busiest time in Disney. I don't think getting enough hours to be full time with overtime would be hard. That area is affordable if you live like a local. Shop AWAY from disney, don't eat in resturants near the parks unless your using your discount. I lived in Clermont which was 10 minutes to the park and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## naoboo

This thread has been so helpful so far! I wish I could be answering people's questions, but I've still got a little more of my own.  ^^;

Can we connect to the internet in the apartments? If I'm remembering my research right, there are internet lounges in all three - is this true? What about in the apartments themselves? I've heard that Patterson has ethernet in all the rooms, but is there ethernet or wi-fi available Chatham? 

Thanks for the help - again!


----------



## disneycruise05

naoboo said:


> This thread has been so helpful so far! I wish I could be answering people's questions, but I've still got a little more of my own.  ^^;
> 
> Can we connect to the internet in the apartments? If I'm remembering my research right, there are internet lounges in all three - is this true? What about in the apartments themselves? I've heard that Patterson has ethernet in all the rooms, but is there ethernet or wi-fi available Chatham?
> 
> Thanks for the help - again!



There're ethernet connections in all apartments. But be warned...it's slower than anything you've probably ever had (unless they've been updated in the past year). We tried setting up wi-fi in our 1-bedroom in Chatham but having 2 computers hooked up at once made it too slow to do anything.

But, you can upgrade your internet for an additional fee through the internet provider (which I think is Brighthouse).


----------



## r1009t

TINAS74 said:


> I like outside Orlando and you can find a rental for $400 - $500 a month or even get a nicer place for cheaper with a roomate. If you are not picky you can easily get a weekly mobile home rental in St Cloud or Lakeland for about $150 a week for a 2 bedroom. Summer is easily the busiest time in Disney. I don't think getting enough hours to be full time with overtime would be hard. That area is affordable if you live like a local. Shop AWAY from disney, don't eat in resturants near the parks unless your using your discount. I lived in Clermont which was 10 minutes to the park and it wasn't bad at all.



Thanks for the response  I was under the impression that there was some sort of state law, that to be seasonal you can not work more than ? hours... I could be remembering wrong but if you have that sort of hours limit can you still afford the cost of living and stuff on that one job?


----------



## glendalais

TINAS74 said:


> I like outside Orlando and you can find a rental for $400 - $500 a month or even get a nicer place for cheaper with a roomate. If you are not picky you can easily get a weekly mobile home rental in St Cloud or Lakeland for about $150 a week for a 2 bedroom. Summer is easily the busiest time in Disney. I don't think getting enough hours to be full time with overtime would be hard. That area is affordable if you live like a local. Shop AWAY from disney, don't eat in resturants near the parks unless your using your discount. I lived in Clermont which was 10 minutes to the park and it wasn't bad at all.



I agree with all of this. However, I really wouldn't recommend Lakeland, that's about a 40-50 minute commute assuming you don't hit the inbound traffic on I-4 (especially on the weekends, when all of Tampa seems to come up to WDW, lol).



r1009t said:


> Thanks for the response  I was under the impression that there was some sort of state law, that to be seasonal you can not work more than ? hours... I could be remembering wrong but if you have that sort of hours limit can you still afford the cost of living and stuff on that one job?



There's no State Law on the matter. However the Union Contract does restrict the number of hours you can work as a Florida-Site Casual Temporary Cast Member in most Hourly Guest Service roles. If you're only working for the summer, it shouldn't be a problem. 

However, if you're planning to stay in Florida year round, just remember that you can't work more than 25 hours per week for more than six months out of a year. The Company will restrict you after six months to 25 hours or less.


----------



## rosed08

I'm hoping to be a lifeguard or a slide op for spring 2011. wondering if anyone had any advice or thoughts on either of these roles.

let me know!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Can you opt out of housing in the middle of your program?


----------



## lala88

Pure_Imagination said:


> Can you opt out of housing in the middle of your program?



From what I have heard, you don't have to live there anymore, but you still have to pay. So really there is no reason to opt-out because you will have to pay for DCP housing and your new apartment.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Pure_Imagination said:


> Can you opt out of housing in the middle of your program?



It's very difficult. Not so much opting out as filling out lots of paperwork and stuff to leave.


----------



## gidget144

I have a question, I am really interested in this program and applied for the fall quarter, but I'm studying Nursing at college and I'm wondering how much of a kink would this put in my education?


----------



## TINAS74

gidget144 said:


> I have a question, I am really interested in this program and applied for the fall quarter, but I'm studying Nursing at college and I'm wondering how much of a kink would this put in my education?



That would be a question to ask your college advisor. Disney has no problem with what your studying. Your college on the other hand may not allow you to take a break in the middle of your education. The classes you need might be fall only and therefor if you skip fall and go to spring semester you won't be able to take classes. You can always finish your education and apply your last semester. You can complete school before you start the cp you just have to be IN school when you apply.


----------



## faith72206wdwcp

_I called recruiting this morning and I asked them if I could arrange for an earlier arrival date since I decided not to take Summer classes. Has anyone ever requested to arrive early? Is is possible?  They told me I had to email them , I hope it works out. 

I am scheduled to arrive on 8/23 for Fall 2010 and I now would like to be considered for Fall Advantage (as early as 5/19).

Thanks for any feedback!! _

*UPDATE: Good News, I have been switched to Fall Advantage, hopefully I arrive on 5/19!! *


----------



## AliSW

Did anyone ever start getting a lot of crap mail after you applied? I keep getting a bunch of letters and postcards from things that have nothing to do with me and I know it's because of this because of timing and it has my middle initial...


----------



## VTchina

Hi I might be starting the fall CP, but I'm graduatig in May.  Is there anyway I can transition my FA into a PI in the spring, or another CP while I'm there in the fall.
Basically I'll be out of school, but in the CP, is there anyway to keep that train-a-rollin?


----------



## ZeroToHero

AliSW said:


> Did anyone ever start getting a lot of crap mail after you applied? I keep getting a bunch of letters and postcards from things that have nothing to do with me and I know it's because of this because of timing and it has my middle initial...



Nope... I didn't. I doubt that Disney sends out your information to 3rd parties. I'm pretty sure they said they wouldn't on the app.


----------



## AliSW

Yeah I didn't think they would.. it's just weird. I guess I must have done something and I don't remember.


----------



## lala88

Okay I have a question. This may have been answered before but... When you go to the parks as an employee, but not working, and you don't take the buses, do you have to pay to park?


----------



## Traveliz

lala88 said:


> Okay I have a question. This may have been answered before but... When you go to the parks as an employee, but not working, and you don't take the buses, do you have to pay to park?



No you show your ID to get into the parking lot without paying.

Liz


----------



## ZeroToHero

So I have a question - do we have lockers at our work location (or in the Utilidors, or some central site) for us to put stuff in? What about fridges for lunches?


----------



## kmg148

ZeroToHero said:


> So I have a question - do we have lockers at our work location (or in the Utilidors, or some central site) for us to put stuff in? What about fridges for lunches?



I think it depends...at the Contemporary everyone has a locker. There was a fridge backstage in the restaurant but it was full of food from the servers. I usually just left my food in my bag and never had a problem. If anything you could just pack an ice pack.


----------



## xxlollipoplilxx

Hi, I was just wondering if everyone gets a pending letter or is it just a few people that they think are exactly bad enough to be rejected but not good enough to be accepted? I was also wondering if anyone gets or has gotten accepted after a pending letter. Also I was wondering if you do not get in and you try again does that hurt you because you have tried and gotten rejected? Or has anyone gotten in after they got rejected like if they tried again?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Hi guys I'm new here 

I'm just wondering, if you're doing the program do you have to live in Disney housing?


----------



## TINAS74

I just talked to them about that today. You have to have a place to live BEFORE you ask to opt out and it has to be close. Would help if you have a family you want to stay with. Its possible but you have to have the right qualifications. I called the number on my acceptence sheet and asked... I would suggest you try that then you would know for sure!


----------



## ZeroToHero

xxlollipoplilxx said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if everyone gets a pending letter or is it just a few people that they think are exactly bad enough to be rejected but not good enough to be accepted? I was also wondering if anyone gets or has gotten accepted after a pending letter. Also I was wondering if you do not get in and you try again does that hurt you because you have tried and gotten rejected? Or has anyone gotten in after they got rejected like if they tried again?



It's like being waitlisted for a college - you have most of the qualifications, but there are other people who were more qualified. If spaces open up, then you could be contacted. Many people have been getting accepted after getting pended, so you have a chance.

Also, it does not hurt you if you get rejected and apply again - I got in after getting rejected once, and then getting pended and rejected. So this was my third time, and I finally got in.


----------



## TravisSch

xxlollipoplilxx said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if everyone gets a pending letter or is it just a few people that they think are exactly bad enough to be rejected but not good enough to be accepted? I was also wondering if anyone gets or has gotten accepted after a pending letter. Also I was wondering if you do not get in and you try again does that hurt you because you have tried and gotten rejected? Or has anyone gotten in after they got rejected like if they tried again?



I was pending before.  One reason you could get pending is because your interview wasn't the best out there, but it isn't so bad that you are rejected immediately.  I talked to my recruiter while I was pending and this is mostly what she told me: my interview wasn't the best.  I should say though that a few days after talking with my recruiter, *I was accepted for Fall Advantage*.  I don't think being rejected hurts your chances for getting into another program season.  Disney actually encourages you to apply again for the next program.



ZeroToHero said:


> It's like being waitlisted for a college - you have most of the qualifications, but there are other people who were more qualified. If spaces open up, then you could be contacted. Many people have been getting accepted after getting pended, so you have a chance.
> 
> Also, it does not hurt you if you get rejected and apply again - I got in after getting rejected once, and then getting pended and rejected. So this was my third time, and I finally got in.



I agree with what ZeroToHero says as it is like a waitlist.  I was pending and was eventually accepted 7 weeks after my phone interview.  It was a long wait, but it was eventually worth it.  Also, congrats on getting in ZeroToHero on your third try.


----------



## Cesilie

xxlollipoplilxx said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if everyone gets a pending letter or is it just a few people that they think are exactly bad enough to be rejected but not good enough to be accepted? I was also wondering if anyone gets or has gotten accepted after a pending letter. Also I was wondering if you do not get in and you try again does that hurt you because you have tried and gotten rejected? Or has anyone gotten in after they got rejected like if they tried again?




my boyfriend Brent got a pending letter and then the day later he got a call saying that even tho he was accepted into the program that he would be on the waiting list until a spot opened up for him, otherwise to try again for spring. it all depends on how many people are ahead of you on the wait list


----------



## ZeroToHero

Cesilie said:


> my boyfriend Brent got a pending letter and then the day later he got a call saying that even tho he was accepted into the program that he would be on the waiting list until a spot opened up for him, otherwise to try again for spring. it all depends on how many people are ahead of you on the wait list



Is that for California? That's weird, I've never heard it done that way.


----------



## Mstymay

I was wondering if I get fall advantage and then find out I have summer classes through may, can I switch to regular fall? 

Also will my GPA affect my chances? I'm trying hard but college doesn't seem to be for me...

and I am overweight, does Disney care? I live in Vermont so overweight people are ostracized at work and school.


----------



## glendalais

Mstymay said:


> I was wondering if I get fall advantage and then find out I have summer classes through may, can I switch to regular fall?
> 
> Also will my GPA affect my chances? I'm trying hard but college doesn't seem to be for me...
> 
> and I am overweight, does Disney care? I live in Vermont so overweight people are ostracized at work and school.



You would need to contact Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting in order to see if they would let you switch.

Your GPA only matters insomuch that you may not meet your school's requirements for participating in a Disney Internships and Programs experience.

Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. and The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies as a whole is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Your weight is not an issue as long as you are able to fulfill the physical requirements of your role.


----------



## Cesilie

ZeroToHero said:


> Is that for California? That's weird, I've never heard it done that way.



yep, for DLR. we were told the started doing a WL because there were too many applicatants and only 200 spots open for us


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Mstymay said:


> I was wondering if I get fall advantage and then find out I have summer classes through may, can I switch to regular fall?
> 
> Also will my GPA affect my chances? I'm trying hard but college doesn't seem to be for me...
> 
> and I am overweight, does Disney care? I live in Vermont so overweight people are ostracized at work and school.



Keep in mind that Fall Advantage usually has at least one June date available.


----------



## AllisonMak

Alright SO...good news. I just did my web based interview and passed!

One of my next fears is getting a pending letter! I'd almost rather be rejected lol. I was wondering...do many people get accepted who apply/do their telephone interview this late?

I know spots fill up....but I put quite a wide variety of jobs I'd be willing to do...I've just been rejected once, I'd be gutted for it to happen again!

Ok I just scheduled my phone interview for Sunday...I didn't hear that wrong did I? They give interviews on weekends?


----------



## Berlioz70

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Keep in mind that Fall Advantage usually has at least one June date available.



When I did the program (2008) the FA dates were only in May. The last one was May 28th.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Berlioz70 said:


> When I did the program (2008) the FA dates were only in May. The last one was May 28th.



Huh. This year I've heard of both 6/7 and I think 6/9 as possible arrival dates... 6/14 is quarter only though.


----------



## Angela724

Hello, I am asking this question for my husband, who is applying to the college program. He has a phone interview this Monday. After that, what's next? Is there a face-to-face interview or is he hired off of that ?  

Also, he does have something on his criminal record from 10 years ago. It was for buying something that had been stolen, he paid restitution and it was supposed to be expunged from his record, but he put it on his app just in case it came up in the background check. Would this prevent him from getting into the CP? 

Thanks!


----------



## kmg148

Angela724 said:


> Hello, I am asking this question for my husband, who is applying to the college program. He has a phone interview this Monday. After that, what's next? Is there a face-to-face interview or is he hired off of that ?
> 
> Also, he does have something on his criminal record from 10 years ago. It was for buying something that had been stolen, he paid restitution and it was supposed to be expunged from his record, but he put it on his app just in case it came up in the background check. Would this prevent him from getting into the CP?
> 
> Thanks!



In 3-4 weeks (hopefully sooner) he will hear back. No face to face interview! Most candidates do not live in Florida, so that would be expensive!

I don't think it will be a problem. They wouldn't allow you to explain yourself if it was!


----------



## Cndrsgrl

Heya 
 This is my first time on disboards. A shout-out to mom for letting me borrow her account. 
  I'm really interested in becoming a Personal Trainer for a Disney Cruise line. Can the college program help me do this? Anyone have any helpful information on how I could go about perusing this as a career? 

 Thanks!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Cndrsgrl said:


> Heya
> This is my first time on disboards. A shout-out to mom for letting me borrow her account.
> I'm really interested in becoming a Personal Trainer for a Disney Cruise line. Can the college program help me do this? Anyone have any helpful information on how I could go about perusing this as a career?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, talk to the college program recruiters and they will put you in touch with people you can shadow or talk to about your interest.  Chances are that you will have to start in the resorts and then move over to the Cruise Line, but they are great resources for you and since you have a project to earn your degrees at Disney University, that will cover a requirement.    Good Luck!  The College Program is great for anyone - even those not interested in staying in the industry.  Disney looks fantastic on a resume!!


----------



## Cndrsgrl

Awesome  ^__^" Thank you so much for your help


----------



## gunner52589

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Huh. This year I've heard of both 6/7 and I think 6/9 as possible arrival dates... 6/14 is quarter only though.



Yeah, my arrival date for Fall Advantage is 6/7, but that was the latest date that was available.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Cndrsgrl said:


> Heya
> This is my first time on disboards. A shout-out to mom for letting me borrow her account.
> I'm really interested in becoming a Personal Trainer for a Disney Cruise line. Can the college program help me do this? Anyone have any helpful information on how I could go about perusing this as a career?
> 
> Thanks!



Check out dcljobs.com - I could be wrong, but it looks like Personal Trainers are through a third party company - however, they have the link to the company they hire from, so check that out!


----------



## AllisonMak

AllisonMak said:


> One of my next fears is getting a pending letter! I'd almost rather be rejected lol. I was wondering...do many people get accepted who apply/do their telephone interview this late?



Anyoneeee?


----------



## psherman42

I've looked at the application and when you do the role checklist it lets you check off as many as you're interested in. At what point do you pick your top 3? People always are asked about those in their phone interviews.


----------



## ZeroToHero

You pick your top 3 in your phone interview.. so really, decide on them beforehand, and then you inform Disney of them in the phone interview.


----------



## psherman42

ZeroToHero said:


> You pick your top 3 in your phone interview.. so really, decide on them beforehand, and then you inform Disney of them in the phone interview.


Thank you.  I already know my top 3. lmao.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Hahaha - hey, that's good though!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I only got to pick a top 2...but I got in my number one...it was kinda wierd.


----------



## druttaro

I was offered CP and wondered if you have to live in Disney Housing?  I am 35 and have NO interest in sharing a room with anyone else.


----------



## Berlioz70

Cndrsgrl said:


> Heya I'm really interested in becoming a Personal Trainer for a Disney Cruise line.





ZeroToHero said:


> Check out dcljobs.com - I could be wrong, but it looks like Personal Trainers are through a third party company



Yep - Personal Trainers are 3rd Party. Disney Parks hires trainers through Select Medical. Disney Cruise Lines hires trainers through Florida Hospital.


----------



## SportsChick

druttaro said:


> I was offered CP and wondered if you have to live in Disney Housing?  I am 35 and have NO interest in sharing a room with anyone else.



You can request to be exempt, but you have to have housing lined up prior to requesting it, as well as show reliable transportation. 

I'm 31 and just found 1 roommate (we're doing a 1 BR) so things should be quiet on the homefront


----------



## mebbradley

Question: 

When does the presentation go offline for the Fall Program?


----------



## kmg148

mebbradley said:


> Question:
> 
> When does the presentation go offline for the Fall Program?



I'm assuming you mean when do applications close? Friday, April 23rd.


----------



## newdrama12

I believe that it is the end of the month. I think is what my recruiter said last week.


----------



## mebbradley

kmg148 said:


> I'm assuming you mean when do applications close? Friday, April 23rd.





newdrama12 said:


> I believe that it is the end of the month. I think is what my recruiter said last week.



Thanks! Yeah, that's what I meant


----------



## xxlollipoplilxx

I know this is kind of a random question but I was wondering what is the most time a person has applied until they got in? Because I have gotten pending and rejected my first time and then pending again so I think pretty much rejected again. So I was just wondering for those who didn't get in their first time how many times did you try?


----------



## ZeroToHero

3 times before I got in. When did you apply?


----------



## xxlollipoplilxx

ZeroToHero said:


> 3 times before I got in. When did you apply?



I applied for spring 2010 and fall 2010. For fall one I applied in late march but I got my pending letter a few days later. Plus I knew my interview didn't go so well. I always get nervous and forget words like if I am describing something I just forget how to describe it so when I end up talking about it it sounds really weird because I use the wrong words for it


----------



## AllisonMak

Why would they be done on April 23rd...don't their presentations go into May?


----------



## ZeroToHero

xxlollipoplilxx said:


> I applied for spring 2010 and fall 2010. For fall one I applied in late march but I got my pending letter a few days later. Plus I knew my interview didn't go so well. I always get nervous and forget words like if I am describing something I just forget how to describe it so when I end up talking about it it sounds really weird because I use the wrong words for it



I do that too - I usually jot down key phrases I want to say, that way I can just look down and remember the words.

What I advise, if you don't get it this time around, is apply earlier next time. If the applications go up in September (or August, I don't know when they go up for Spring) apply in the first two weeks. You can have them email you to let you know when the application goes up - I would do that, then apply immediately. 


Also, for AllisonMak - the presentations in May are for culinary students only.


----------



## AllisonMak

Oh alright...my interview is in 4.5 hours...


----------



## ZeroToHero

Ooo, good luck!


----------



## kmg148

AllisonMak said:


> Why would they be done on April 23rd...don't their presentations go into May?



The last presentation for the College Program is April 21st. Presentations go until May for the culinary/pastry College Programs which are run slightly differently. Applications online close on the 23rd.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

If you R.O.S. from your shift at work can you still go to the parks or does that follow the same no-I.D. rule as calling in?


----------



## Joanna71985

Pure_Imagination said:


> If you R.O.S. from your shift at work can you still go to the parks or does that follow the same no-I.D. rule as calling in?



If you were to get an ROS, I wouldn't go to the parks (as they are usually given out as last resorts). Now, if you were to get an ER, it's fine to go to the parks.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Joanna71985 said:


> If you were to get an ROS, I wouldn't go to the parks (as they are usually given out as last resorts). Now, if you were to get an ER, it's fine to go to the parks.



What is ROS?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

QueenofPrideRock said:


> What is ROS?



You can either leave early with an E.R., which doesn't go on your record card at all, or you can ask to ROS (I think that's the term????). These go on your record card, but they don't count as any points. I'm told the only concern with these is when you have a bunch of them.


----------



## Joanna71985

QueenofPrideRock said:


> What is ROS?



ROS is Release of Shift. It usually is used as a last resort if you can't get an ER, or ERs aren't available.


----------



## ZeroToHero

What taxes are taken out of our paychecks? I know Florida doesn't have a personal income tax, but are there other taxes?


----------



## glendalais

ZeroToHero said:


> What taxes are taken out of our paychecks? I know Florida doesn't have a personal income tax, but are there other taxes?



In accordance with U.S. Federal Law, *all* Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. Cast Members have the following taxes taken out of their paycheques:

Federal Income Tax Witholding
Social Security Contributions
Medicare Tax

In addition, *California-Site* Cast Members have the following taxes deducted from their paycheques, in accordance with California Law:

California State Income Tax Witholding
California State Disability Insurance Contribution

Depending on elections and sign-offs, other deductions may be taken from the Cast Member's paycheque. This includes things such as United Way/Charitable Donations, Union Dues, 401(k) Deductions, Pension Plan Contributions and the like.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

glendalais said:


> In accordance with U.S. Federal Law, *all* Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. Cast Members have the following taxes taken out of their paycheques:
> 
> Federal Income Tax Witholding
> Social Security Contributions
> Medicare Tax
> 
> In addition, *California-Site* Cast Members have the following taxes deducted from their paycheques, in accordance with California Law:
> 
> California State Income Tax Witholding
> California State Disability Insurance Contribution
> 
> Depending on elections and sign-offs, other deductions may be taken from the Cast Member's paycheque. This includes things such as United Way/Charitable Donations, Union Dues, 401(k) Deductions, Pension Plan Contributions and the like.



Same as SC just no state tax so 7.25 is just a wee bit more in FL


----------



## newdrama12

Just Federal taxes. Federal withholding, Social Security, and Medicare. which I think comes to about 10% tax rate


----------



## SportsChick

The rate depends on your W9 form and what you claim - not everyone has the same tax bracket


----------



## ZeroToHero

Thanks guys!

Should I estimate at least 10% then? One of my roommates asked me, so I asked you... the collective mind over here knows more than me.


----------



## graygables

ZeroToHero said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Should I estimate at least 10% then? One of my roommates asked me, so I asked you... the collective mind over here knows more than me.



The minimum tax bracket is 10% (no more than $8,025 in income), so chances are, you'll be in the 15% bracket. FICA and Medicare are 7.65%, straight up.  I would count on 20% at a minimum, 25% at a maximum. 

Here is a confusing thing...you are paid each week.  If you have a week of killer overtime, that will bump up your tax bracket as the computer assumes you've just gotten an awesome raise and are now making $50K per year.  It really stinks, but there is no way around it.  It all evens out in the end once you file, but it can take a bigger chunk of the paycheck in the interim.

Try to budget within 75% of your regular paycheck and you should be OK.


----------



## steph1021

I have NEVER been to Disney and am considering doing the program, so it's very exciting. However, I am a little worried about getting a semester behind. I think the pay-off will be having Disney on my resume and future job applications...so I just wanted to know, from CP alumni, how much does it help? Do you think it gets employers more interested in you? Thanks.


----------



## ZeroToHero

steph1021 said:


> I have NEVER been to Disney and am considering doing the program, so it's very exciting. However, I am a little worried about getting a semester behind. I think the pay-off will be having Disney on my resume and future job applications...so I just wanted to know, from CP alumni, how much does it help? Do you think it gets employers more interested in you? Thanks.



If you do summer classes or came in with credits from AP, then you might not even get a semester behind - in my case, I'm a year ahead, so now I'll only be a semester ahead.

However, the pay-off is great. People say that if you go in with Disney on your resume, the whole interview is about that, haha. I know that I got a summer job after saying that I was headed to Disney in the fall... I'm not sure if that's what did it, but they hired me on the spot, so who knows.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

hi guys! had my phone interview yesterday & i am officially one of the hopefuls who are checking their email every five minutes!  good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## AliSW

If you don't arrive until one of the later dates is it harder to make friends, since some people would already have been there for a couple of weeks? I haven't accepted yet so I'll probably be getting there later and I'm a little quiet so I don't want to end up with no friends!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

AliSW said:


> If you don't arrive until one of the later dates is it harder to make friends, since some people would already have been there for a couple of weeks? I haven't accepted yet so I'll probably be getting there later and I'm a little quiet so I don't want to end up with no friends!



Nah I doubt it for one thing you won't come in alone but for another you'll be working with people and living around them you can't help but be friend with someone as long as you try.


----------



## SportsChick

steph1021 said:


> I have NEVER been to Disney and am considering doing the program, so it's very exciting. However, I am a little worried about getting a semester behind. I think the pay-off will be having Disney on my resume and future job applications...so I just wanted to know, from CP alumni, how much does it help? Do you think it gets employers more interested in you? Thanks.



I'm a hospitality management major so yes, Disney looks awesome on my resume, one of the main reasons I'm doing the program. I think it depends a lot on what your major is


----------



## timestep

steph1021 said:


> I have NEVER been to Disney and am considering doing the program, so it's very exciting. However, I am a little worried about getting a semester behind. I think the pay-off will be having Disney on my resume and future job applications...so I just wanted to know, from CP alumni, how much does it help? Do you think it gets employers more interested in you? Thanks.



Honestly, I think that working at Disney looks great on your resume no matter what you did in the CP. Disney is the largest on-site employer in the US and a worldwide brand. Employers will love the fact that you have worked with such a respected and well-known company! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SunshineJen

Hey guys! I've never done a fall program before and my family will be coming to visit me during Thanksgiving week. They will be coming for 4 days. I know that this will probably be a busy time at the parks. Do I have a shot in hell at getting those 4 days off from work? When do you think I should put in my request?


----------



## Traveliz

SunshineJen said:


> Hey guys! I've never done a fall program before and my family will be coming to visit me during Thanksgiving week. They will be coming for 4 days. I know that this will probably be a busy time at the parks. Do I have a shot in hell at getting those 4 days off from work? When do you think I should put in my request?



If they are coming before you might have a chance - you might even have the days off - my daughter's regularly scheduled days off during the CP were Thursday and Friday and she was not even scheduled that day.

You should put in the request asap.

Liz


----------



## SunshineJen

Traveliz said:


> If they are coming before you might have a chance - you might even have the days off - my daughter's regularly scheduled days off during the CP were Thursday and Friday and she was not even scheduled that day.
> 
> You should put in the request asap.
> 
> Liz



Thanks for the advice  They will be arriving on Tuesday the 23rd and leave on Friday the 26th. Hopefully I will be able to get at least two of the four days off.

I haven't actually started work yet(I don't get there until August 23), so I don't think I can put in the request yet right?


----------



## lilosurf11

I don;t know if anyone has posted this but I was wondering if they check to see how many times you have your ears pierced?


----------



## AliSW

Can you not accept your offer until you get something in the mail and not just the email?


----------



## newdrama12

AliSW said:


> Can you not accept your offer until you get something in the mail and not just the email?



I'm sot sure about the email, that is something new. But I know for sure the folder that comes in the mail WILL have the needed info on how to accept.


----------



## AliSW

Ok, thanks, because I was trying to accept today and I could log in but no arrival dates would show up, and I haven't gotten anything in the mail yet. What if it doesn't come by the 21st?


----------



## newdrama12

You should be okay. I just interviewed last week and am waiting to hear back. Haven't heard anything yet.  So I'm playing the waiting game.


----------



## xxlollipoplilxx

Cesilie said:


> yep, for DLR. we were told the started doing a WL because there were too many applicatants and only 200 spots open for us



Was this for this Fall?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

lilosurf11 said:


> I don;t know if anyone has posted this but I was wondering if they check to see how many times you have your ears pierced?



What do you mean by "check"? You can't wear anything except you ear lobes I believe (while at work). But when you aren't at work it doesn't matter.


----------



## Joanna71985

lilosurf11 said:


> I don;t know if anyone has posted this but I was wondering if they check to see how many times you have your ears pierced?



No, they won't check/count how many holes you have. However, females can only have 1 piercing in each ear at work (in the lobe), and males can't have any piercings in.


----------



## lilosurf11

Joanna71985 said:


> No, they won't check/count how many holes you have. However, females can only have 1 piercing in each ear at work (in the lobe), and males can't have any piercings in.



That is what I thought. I justed wanted to make sure; thanks!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

AliSW said:


> Ok, thanks, because I was trying to accept today and I could log in but no arrival dates would show up, and I haven't gotten anything in the mail yet. What if it doesn't come by the 21st?



The information that you received in the e-mail will also be in the folder. It's pretty much a repetition of the e-mail, just a hard copy to have.


----------



## ZeroToHero

AliSW said:


> Ok, thanks, because I was trying to accept today and I could log in but no arrival dates would show up, and I haven't gotten anything in the mail yet. What if it doesn't come by the 21st?



That is a standard issue, if you've already been able to pay, you should see on the side that you have to email Tech Services with your name, role, season, and applicant number, and tell them that you can't see dates. They'll fix it for you.


----------



## AliSW

Yeah I did that thanks  They're out of office for the weekend so I have to wait.


----------



## Wonderlandmom

My DS is a freshman, got accepted for fall CP.  I think he has decided it would be better in his case to wait until his Jr or Sr year.  Will they hold it against him if he turns the position down?  Will he be able to try again?  It is for QSFB which was not really something he wanted to do.  He is doing SO well in school and hates to take the semester break at this point.  But he is torn, of course!

He did this without much thought nor research, so we are rather clueless on everything.


----------



## newdrama12

Wonderlandmom said:


> My DS is a freshman, got accepted for fall CP.  I think he has decided it would be better in his case to wait until his Jr or Sr year.  Will they hold it against him if he turns the position down?  Will he be able to try again?  It is for QSFB which was not really something he wanted to do.  He is doing SO well in school and hates to take the semester break at this point.  But he is torn, of course!
> 
> He did this without much thought nor research, so we are rather clueless on everything.



No, they will not hold it against him if he turns it down. Yes, he will be able to try again.


----------



## Wonderlandmom

newdrama12 said:


> No, they will not hold it against him if he turns it down. Yes, he will be able to try again.


Thank you!  He really had NO idea he would be accepted, thought it would be good practice for later.   Should he call or just decline online if he decides to turn it down?   I know NOTHING about the program.  I would have studied up had I known this would happen.  He needs to join this forum!


----------



## newdrama12

Wonderlandmom said:


> Thank you!  He really had NO idea he would be accepted, thought it would be good practice for later.   Should he call or just decline online if he decides to turn it down?   I know NOTHING about the program.  I would have studied up had I known this would happen.  He needs to join this forum!



If he decides to decline, he can just do it online.


----------



## LoveJen

I applied for the Fall Advantage Program '10. I had my interview last Friday April 16th at 1pm. It went pretty well, I got asked a lot of attractions questions.

Question. If I get accepted for the Fall Advantage, can I change it to Fall?


----------



## newdrama12

Love said:


> I applied for the Fall Advantage Program '10. I had my interview last Friday April 16th at 1pm. It went pretty well, I got asked a lot of attractions questions.
> 
> Question. If I get accepted for the Fall Advantage, can I change it to Fall?



You will probably have to e-mail and/or call and see if that is doable.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Ok so I have a question I don't have my actual Social Security Card given to me at birth. So dead beat stole it when he broke into our house. But I have a replacement card. Am I going to have any trouble checking in?


----------



## SportsChick

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Ok so I have a question I don't have my actual Social Security Card given to me at birth. So dead beat stole it when he broke into our house. But I have a replacement card. Am I going to have any trouble checking in?



I don't think you'll have an issue. Mine has a name change (my step father adopted me, and I took his last name) so I don't have my original card either. Heck I'll be getting a new one again next year after I get married, since my name will change again


----------



## ZeroToHero

The replacement card has the same name and number as your original card, so you should be fine. It doesn't look any different, it's just a new card, right? Blue paper?

And if you really feel like that's an issue, just bring a passport instead.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

ZeroToHero said:


> The replacement card has the same name and number as your original card, so you should be fine. It doesn't look any different, it's just a new card, right? Blue paper?
> 
> And if you really feel like that's an issue, just bring a passport instead.



Haha don't have a passport never left the country but yes it's just a regular card so I think it will all be ok!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Yep, sounds good then.


----------



## r1009t

Does anyone know what the showkeeper role is? I had never heard of it until I watched some persons vlog on youtube. In her case, she was rejected from character performer but hadn't checked anything else off so she was put in that role. What are your duties in that role?


----------



## ZeroToHero

That's custodial... it's the Disney term for it. Like Housekeeper = Mousekeeper.

You're keeping up the show's appearance!


----------



## newdrama12

r1009t said:


> Does anyone know what the showkeeper role is? I had never heard of it until I watched some persons vlog on youtube. In her case, she was rejected from character performer but hadn't checked anything else off so she was put in that role. What are your duties in that role?



more than likely, custodial. That is my only guess.


----------



## AliSW

So, the roommate matching thing is optional? or do you do that and then find other people too if you want?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

AliSW said:


> So, the roommate matching thing is optional? or do you do that and then find other people too if you want?



If you don't want to find your own roommates you will be roomed with someone. But if you want to try to meet people to room with then you could have a chance to room with them. So it is optional but it helps your chances if you already have people you want to room with.


Another question from me now. Is buzzed hair ok for the "Disney Look"?


----------



## HallGirl

r1009t said:


> Does anyone know what the showkeeper role is? I had never heard of it until I watched some persons vlog on youtube. In her case, she was rejected from character performer but hadn't checked anything else off so she was put in that role. What are your duties in that role?



Showkeeper is a term for custodial, as others said, and the place I've heard it used is at Downtown Disney.


----------



## Joanna71985

HallGirl said:


> Showkeeper is a term for custodial, as others said, and the place I've heard it used is at Downtown Disney.



It's also used at DHS



r1009t said:


> Does anyone know what the showkeeper role is? I had never heard of it until I watched some persons vlog on youtube. In her case, she was rejected from character performer but hadn't checked anything else off so she was put in that role. What are your duties in that role?



You keep the streets/restrooms clean, emptying garbage cans, lots of guest interaction, and so on


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> If you don't want to find your own roommates you will be roomed with someone. But if you want to try to meet people to room with then you could have a chance to room with them. So it is optional but it helps your chances if you already have people you want to room with.
> 
> 
> *Another question from me now. Is buzzed hair ok for the "Disney Look"?*



Any help?


----------



## mebbradley

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Another question from me now. Is buzzed hair ok for the "Disney Look"?



On the Disney Look info section about the CP it says: 

Hairstyling
Following are the Disney Look guidelines for hairstyles:
Hair must be neatly cut and tapered on the back and sides, forming a smooth, symmetrical appearance so that it does not extend beyond or cover any part of the ears or the shirt collar. The overall style must be neat, natural, and balanced proportionally.
A shaved head is permitted, as well as a very short military-style cut. 

I'd call a buzz cut a military-style cut, but I think that's something to ask a recruiter just to be on the safe side.

here's where I found it:
https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/disneylook/males_all.html


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mebbradley said:


> On the Disney Look info section about the CP it says:
> 
> Hairstyling
> Following are the Disney Look guidelines for hairstyles:
> Hair must be neatly cut and tapered on the back and sides, forming a smooth, symmetrical appearance so that it does not extend beyond or cover any part of the ears or the shirt collar. The overall style must be neat, natural, and balanced proportionally.
> A shaved head is permitted, as well as a very short military-style cut.
> 
> I'd call a buzz cut a military-style cut, but I think that's something to ask a recruiter just to be on the safe side.
> 
> here's where I found it:
> https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/disneylook/males_all.html



Thanks for your help just wanted to see what everyone else thought I'm thinking it will be good I'm going to ask a recruiter just to be sure. Thanks again.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

it has been 8 days since my phone interview & tonight i got a 'thank you for taking the time to interview' email. ah! talk about the ultimate teaser email!


----------



## newdrama12

krystina&thebeast said:


> it has been 8 days since my phone interview & tonight i got a 'thank you for taking the time to interview' email. ah! talk about the ultimate teaser email!



I got that e-mail the day after. I'm still waiting for my big white envelope


----------



## LoveJen

I'm waiting too!!! Every hour I'm checking my e-mail!


----------



## newdrama12

I try not too. But I end up checking it about three times a day and check my dorm mailbox every time that I pass it.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

i have such a love/hate relationship with my phone right now. i love that i can check my email whenever i want but i also HATE that i can check it every five minutes. i've already beat it into my head that i've been rejected & as a distraction, i'm making my plans to improve & apply in spring (i'm still not distracted  )


----------



## LoveJen

Sounds we need to start a support group! Which program did you guys apply for and when was your interview dates? 

I'm Jennifer by the way. I applied last Friday, for the Florida CP. Time to get out of California! I picked the roles, Attractions, Photopass, Character Attendant and Merchandise. During my interview, I only got asked Attractions questions which I was surprised at, but i'm excited cause thats what I really want to do!


----------



## krystina&thebeast

i'm krystina! i applied for the Fall CP in anaheim last Tuesday (the 13th) & i picked costuming (i'm an apparel design major), guest relations, & merchandise. my interviewer asked if i wanted to add custodial & i did because i'll just be happy to work there no matter what i do! i was asked quite a few questions about all four of the roles (costume, guest relations, merch, & custodial).

good luck, btw


----------



## DisneyCoops

Goodluck Christina!!!  I hope you get the role you want : ]
I recently got accepted to do attractions and am really excited!!
I hope I get a ride like haunted mansion or tower of terror. I can't wait to get down to disney


----------



## newdrama12

Love said:


> Sounds we need to start a support group! Which program did you guys apply for and when was your interview dates?



I'm Daniel and applying for the Fall Advantage. I interviewed on monday, April 12th. Top two were Character Attendent and Attractions. didn't get any specific questions about either one of them. Whole interview took 10 minutes. interviewer seemed a little angry when I answered, but seemed to get happier with each answer i gave...not sure what was going on there...


----------



## cyndirelly

I'm not sure if this has been asked already because there's just way too many pages to search through  but what's the difference between the Career Start and the College Program?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

cyndirelly said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked already because there's just way too many pages to search through  but what's the difference between the Career Start and the College Program?



The Career Start program is for anyone that has graduated from high school within the last 48 months. Not much roles are offered to career starters. And very few are accepted each recruiting season.
The College Program offers a lot more roles. To be eligible, you have be enrolled in school and taking at least 1 credit class and you have to have completed a semester in college before the start of your program.
If you want more information here is the site for the career start program and the college program.


----------



## cyndirelly

Awesome! Thanks so much. Do you know if there's a contact email somewhere? I've looked on the websites and haven't found anything :/ Because I'm in a full time dual enrollment program in a college so I don't know if that counts as a semester.


----------



## JessBrennan

MaryPoppins86 said:


> The Career Start program is for anyone that has graduated from high school within the last 48 months. Not much roles are offered to career starters. And very few are accepted each recruiting season.
> The College Program offers a lot more roles. To be eligible, you have be enrolled in school and taking at least 1 credit class and you have to have completed a semester in college before the start of your program.
> If you want more information here is the site for the career start program and the college program.



Actually to me ( I was accepted this year for qsfb under careerstart) it doesn't seem like few are accepted it seems like  its now very well known so fewer apply which means there are less of us.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

cyndirelly said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much. Do you know if there's a contact email somewhere? I've looked on the websites and haven't found anything :/ Because I'm in a full time dual enrollment program in a college so I don't know if that counts as a semester.



You'd have to apply as Career Start - dual enrollment doesn't count for the CP.


----------



## AliSW

I tried to do the roommate matching thing but my date is ineligible. Why? Something about entirely empty rooms, I don't know why that would matter. I wanted to do it


----------



## Berlioz70

AliSW said:


> I tried to do the roommate matching thing but my date is ineligible. Why? Something about entirely empty rooms, I don't know why that would matter. I wanted to do it



One of two things...

If you're arriving in May it's probably too late for the roommate match.

If you're arriving in August it's probably too early.

Just a guess.

When I did my program a couple years ago the roommate match was open for a specific time, something like the window of 30-60 days before our arrival date. I tried before the 60 day mark, but had to wait until it opened. A friend of mine had less than 30 days before her program and she was told it was too late to sign up and she would be assigned a roommate when she arrives.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Do CMs get a discount on the Dine with an Imagineer experience?


----------



## adorkable8605

What is the link to the Facebook group for Fall/Fall Advantage 2010? I can't find it on facebook.


----------



## AliSW

Oh I'm arriving in August, the time matching will take place is June 1st. I thought that meant you had to sign up before then but I guess that's when they start? Ok thanks!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Argg.. has anyone else emailed Disney with school forms? I've emailed them twice (once on March 2nd and once on March 22nd) and they haven't gotten back to me. They said they will approve or deny them no later than two weeks after you send the forms. It's been two months... arg!

I had to email them again, because I really need to know before I get out of school if this will count for an internship or not. I only have one week left.


----------



## Cesilie

ZeroToHero said:


> Argg.. has anyone else emailed Disney with school forms? I've emailed them twice (once on March 2nd and once on March 22nd) and they haven't gotten back to me. They said they will approve or deny them no later than two weeks after you send the forms. It's been two months... arg!
> 
> I had to email them again, because I really need to know before I get out of school if this will count for an internship or not. I only have one week left.



dude, my stupid school is taking forever to even decide if they will take it as an internship for credits D: plus I've been trying to call Disney everyday about getting my time changed to earlier in the day and not ONCE in the last month have I gotten a person or a phone call back. just goes to voicemail >:C anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ZeroToHero

When are you calling? Do all calls go to the same number in Florida? If so, the hours are 9 - 4 eastern time, so that's 6am-1pm your time.

If you have a different number, then I don't know what's up for you.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

day twelve since my interview! haha. sadly, it seems like the amount of people getting accepted is dwindling everyday.


----------



## LoveJen

Cesilie said:


> plus I've been trying to call Disney everyday about getting my time changed to earlier in the day and not ONCE in the last month have I gotten a person or a phone call back. just goes to voicemail >:C anyone else having this problem?



Yes! I sent an email to them about a week ago, I got a phone call from a woman  , saying that they received my email and I would be hearing back soon. No word yet. 



krystina&thebeast said:


> day twelve since my interview! haha. sadly, it seems like the amount of people getting accepted is dwindling everyday.



Really?? Ohhhhh noo What have you heard? 10 days since my interview... still waiting!

p.s. I forgot you applied to Anaheim Krystina! Florida for me might be different...HOPEFULLY!


----------



## glendalais

Cesilie said:


> dude, my stupid school is taking forever to even decide if they will take it as an internship for credits D: plus I've been trying to call Disney everyday about getting my time changed to earlier in the day and not ONCE in the last month have I gotten a person or a phone call back. just goes to voicemail >:C anyone else having this problem?



You can try contacting Walt Disney Parks and Resorts California-Site Casting Services on 800-766-0888.

Depending on what you need, they might be able to assist you, or can connect you to those who can.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

Love said:


> Really?? Ohhhhh noo What have you heard? 10 days since my interview... still waiting!
> 
> p.s. I forgot you applied to Anaheim Krystina! Florida for me might be different...HOPEFULLY!



i haven't heard anything, but i haven't seen nearly as many people posting about getting accepted but its probably just because its almost the end of april. & i'm sure florida is a different story!  i've heard that florida accepts many many more than anaheim. these days of waiting are kiiiilling meee haha.


----------



## AllisonMak

^^^The rep on my campus said Disneyland is like 200, and WDW accepts around 6,000!

Ok my question--
I am arriving in Florida September 1...the very last day available. Do you think I will have ANY options for apartments? It would be ideal for the 8-person apartment...I REALLY don't want the 2-person...think that will be the only one left?


----------



## SportsChick

They supposedly hold apartments of each type for each arrival date. Get to check in early for the best chance. Good luck, I'm the opposite of you, I want a 1 BR apartment


----------



## kmg148

AllisonMak said:


> ^^^The rep on my campus said Disneyland is like 200, and WDW accepts around 6,000!
> 
> Ok my question--
> I am arriving in Florida September 1...the very last day available. Do you think I will have ANY options for apartments? It would be ideal for the 8-person apartment...I REALLY don't want the 2-person...think that will be the only one left?



The one bedrooms would most likely go first.


----------



## AllisonMak

^^Oh yeah? Thanks for the info.



SportsChick said:


> They supposedly hold apartments of each type for each arrival date. Get to check in early for the best chance. Good luck, I'm the opposite of you, I want a 1 BR apartment


Aw really? I just think the fewer roommates, the less likely I will find someone I "click" with haha.

I think Joanna said that only Chatham has the 4 bedroom?


----------



## Joanna71985

Correct. Chatham is the only complex with 4-bedroom apartments


----------



## rockaustin

How long do you have to wait in order to apply again after a rejection?


----------



## krystina&thebeast

rockaustin said:


> How long do you have to wait in order to apply again after a rejection?



i'm pretty sure it is 6 months. i had applied for the program a couple semesters ago & got rejected & was told i had to wait six months to apply again


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I actually think it's 6 months only because of the web based interview now that I've had some time to think it over. So you have 6 months from the web interview.


----------



## rockaustin

Ok what if you had a phone interview? When is the next recruitment? August?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

rockaustin said:


> Ok what if you had a phone interview? When is the next recruitment? August?



Yes I believe in August be I'm pretty sure everyone did both a phone and web interview.


----------



## rockaustin

That would stink if I had to wait till October to apply again because then I would still have less of a chance to be accepted because I missed two months.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

rockaustin said:


> That would stink if I had to wait till October to apply again because then I would still have less of a chance to be accepted because I missed two months.



Yeah that does suck. Are you trying for DW or DL?


----------



## rockaustin

Dw


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

rockaustin said:


> Dw



I applied 2 months late and still got in easy at DW. So I don't think 2 months will hurt you too bad.


----------



## rockaustin

Alright, I'll keep that in mind. I'm gonna call my recruiter and ask if I actually have to wait 6 months.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

rockaustin said:


> Alright, I'll keep that in mind. I'm gonna call my recruiter and ask if I actually have to wait 6 months.



Good idea and good luck next time.


----------



## rockaustin

Thank you!


----------



## SP5

If you failed the web-based interview, you have to wait 6 months. I got rejected for the spring program, around October, and reapplied for the Fall in February. If you passed the web-based interview, you're fine, you don't have to take that again for another 6 months. Right after you send in your application for the next program, you'll go right to a phone interview.


----------



## rockaustin

SP5 said:


> If you failed the web-based interview, you have to wait 6 months. I got rejected for the spring program, around October, and reapplied for the Fall in February. If you passed the web-based interview, you're fine, you don't have to take that again for another 6 months. Right after you send in your application for the next program, you'll go right to a phone interview.



Ok I didn't have a web based interview. What about that?


----------



## SportsChick

The web based interview is for the CP


----------



## rockaustin

Ok well I passed it. Do I still have to wait 6 months?


----------



## krystina&thebeast

does everyone get an acceptance/rejection email? or do some people just get a letter in the mail?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

rockaustin said:


> Ok well I passed it. Do I still have to wait 6 months?



No, you don't have to wait six months to apply again. If you decide to apply in six months time, you will have to take the WBI again. The scores for that test resets 6 months from the time you took it.



krystina&thebeast said:


> does everyone get an acceptance/rejection email? or do some people just get a letter in the mail?



I believe most people get a acceptance/rejection e-mail. But there are some that receive their letters without getting any e-mail.


----------



## rockaustin

Alright, that was what I wanted to know thanks!


----------



## LoveJen

I GOT ACCEPTED!!!!

I never received an email, my packet just came in the mail today!! I got accepted for WDW CP Fall 2010, in Merchandising! I'm not sure when I'll be arriving, I'll have to look up the dates. My sister also got in as Character Attendant, we are so ecstatic! 

Can anyone tell me all the pros and cons of merchandising? Tips and Tricks? Praises and disses? lol - anything really, i'm just so excited and can't wait to get my name tag clicker counting down the days!


----------



## krystina&thebeast

Love said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED!!!!
> 
> I never received an email, my packet just came in the mail today!! I got accepted for WDW CP Fall 2010, in Merchandising! I'm not sure when I'll be arriving, I'll have to look up the dates. My sister also got in as Character Attendant, we are so ecstatic!
> 
> Can anyone tell me all the pros and cons of merchandising? Tips and Tricks? Praises and disses? lol - anything really, i'm just so excited and can't wait to get my name tag clicker counting down the days!



woo woooo! congrats girl!


----------



## LoveJen

krystina&thebeast said:


> woo woooo! congrats girl!



Thanks Krystina!!! I'm hoping for the best for you!!


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Love said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED!!!!
> 
> I never received an email, my packet just came in the mail today!! I got accepted for WDW CP Fall 2010, in Merchandising! I'm not sure when I'll be arriving, I'll have to look up the dates. My sister also got in as Character Attendant, we are so ecstatic!
> 
> Can anyone tell me all the pros and cons of merchandising? Tips and Tricks? Praises and disses? lol - anything really, i'm just so excited and can't wait to get my name tag clicker counting down the days!



Aww, congratulations!  So jealous. 

I've heard good things about Merchandise... It really depends on where you are. For instance, World of Disney at Downtown Disney can get ABSOLUTELY crazy. But Magic Kingdom has ridiculously long park hours, especially in the Emporium. Sometimes you might be pushing around the glow carts or things like that. There are so many options for Merchandise, really. You'll know right away whether you like it or not, but it's all about what you make of it. Keep a positive attitude and find ways to have fun with what you do! You'll enjoy it so much more, guests will as well, and no doubt your managers will notice!


----------



## LoveJen

InPerfectClouds said:


> Aww, congratulations!  So jealous.
> 
> I've heard good things about Merchandise... It really depends on where you are. For instance, World of Disney at Downtown Disney can get ABSOLUTELY crazy. But Magic Kingdom has ridiculously long park hours, especially in the Emporium. Sometimes you might be pushing around the glow carts or things like that. There are so many options for Merchandise, really. You'll know right away whether you like it or not, but it's all about what you make of it. Keep a positive attitude and find ways to have fun with what you do! You'll enjoy it so much more, guests will as well, and no doubt your managers will notice!



Thank you, Carmen is it? Thats what your sig says so I hope your name is Carmen! Thank you so much! I'm really excited. I see you did the CP, where did you do yours at? 

I would LOOOOOVVEEE to push around the glow carts! I wasn't sure about Merchandise at first, but the fact that there are a lot of options for Merchandise makes me happy! I would love to pick up shifts at different parks, push the glow cart around, be in the parks period!


----------



## ihearrtsushi

Has anyone taken the Creative class from Disney World while working as a CP? I was taking a look at the syllabus and was wondering if you were taught how to draw the characters or anything art wise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Love said:


> Thank you, Carmen is it? Thats what your sig says so I hope your name is Carmen! Thank you so much! I'm really excited. I see you did the CP, where did you do yours at?
> 
> I would LOOOOOVVEEE to push around the glow carts! I wasn't sure about Merchandise at first, but the fact that there are a lot of options for Merchandise makes me happy! I would love to pick up shifts at different parks, push the glow cart around, be in the parks period!



Yep, that's my name!  

I worked at the Magic Kingdom doing Custodial, and it was fabulous.

Glow cart girls sure did seem to enjoy their jobs, so it MUST be fun! haha. And yeah, you can definitely pick up shifts anywhere you want. They'll show you how to check on the Hub to see where shifts are available. 

Did you request to work in a specific park or anything? I told them MK was my favorite AND that that's where I wanted to work, and well, I got it!


----------



## mollay

Speaking of Merchandise,do you stay at the same spot all the time then?  Like you said the glow carts... aside from maybe picking up extra shifts, I'd be at the very same store/cart/location for probably my entire CP?  (That is, _if_ I get accepted and _if_ I get merchandise. hahah)


----------



## Berlioz70

For Merchandise you are assigned a location... which can be one specific store, or can be a group of stores. But as mentioned, you're globally trained so you can pick up shifts at other locations.

For example:
World of Disney
Pin Traders
Tomorrowland (which is all Tomorrowland stores)
Adventureland (which includes the Glow Carts and all of Adventureland)


----------



## newdrama12

mollay said:


> Speaking of Merchandise,do you stay at the same spot all the time then?  Like you said the glow carts... aside from maybe picking up extra shifts, I'd be at the very same store/cart/location for probably my entire CP?  (That is, _if_ I get accepted and _if_ I get merchandise. hahah)



When I was a CP, i had two roommates that were in Merchandise. One was in DHS and worked glow carts at Fantasmic! and also in the store on Sunset, don't remember which one though.  My other roommate worked merchandise at Test Track and Mission Space. So you might be switching between a few places.


----------



## mollay

Awesome!  Thanks guys


----------



## scaredyett

We are currently looking to fill a bedroom in a 5 BR/3.5 BA, 2,200 ft² house. We're located in a quiet suburb south of US-192 between Kissimmee and Poinciana. The room that is opening up is pre-furnished. It contains a bed, dresser, desk, and TV stand. All you practically need to bring is you, your clothes, and some bedding and you're good to go! 

It is a downstairs bedroom with close proximity to the downstairs half bath, however, you will have to share one of the two full bathrooms. The house is a great choice for Disney Cast Members, only a 7-10 minute drive from property! 

Three of our residents are Disney Cast Members as well. The rent is $500 a month (which includes utilities), plus a $500 security deposit due at the signing of the lease. We are flexible with lease terms and lengths. 

A gay-friendly roommate is a must! If you're interested in learning more, please give me a call at 732-207-5343 or message me back here.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Just a heads up - you might not want to put your phone number on here....


----------



## SunshineJen

I'm not going down to Disney until August 23rd, but do you think it will be ok for me to send in days off requests before I even get there? Shoud I send the request to the recruiting office? If they do approve my days off do you think my managers will honor it when the time comes?

Sorry for all of these annoying questions. I just have folks coming to visit and I want to make plans as far in advance as possible.


----------



## beachykeen

Hi guys! Thanks for all this great info, it's been really helpful. I've been reading along and now I want to ask you guys a question, if that's okay.

I worked for Disney Theatricals for about a month selling merchandise for one of the broadway shows and was termed (let go, whatever DT calls it, not sure they use termed) for problems concerning my also receiving unemployment. I wish I'd asked for more details when it happened, but I didn't. I thought I'd reported the days I worked to unemployment and I think my manager was telling me that if I worked for Disney I couldn't receive unemployment period no matter if I was reporting days worked or not? Anyway he apologized a lot and said that he was sorry to have to let me go and if it was up to him, he wouldn't because they really liked me.

My question is! I want to apply to the college program and is this incident going to keep me from being accepted/hired? I don't know how connected Disney Theatricals is in terms of the employment system for Disney and whether something like this would get me put on the permanent no-rehire list. This happened a little over two years ago. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AliSW

I was wondering about the heat. I got custodial and I was thinking about how hot it must get, especially walking around in the sun all day. Can it get really bad? I'm from Michigan so it doesn't get THAT hot THAT often and I know when it does and I'm outside I get really tired haha.


----------



## glendalais

beachykeen said:


> Hi guys! Thanks for all this great info, it's been really helpful. I've been reading along and now I want to ask you guys a question, if that's okay.
> 
> I worked for Disney Theatricals for about a month selling merchandise for one of the broadway shows and was termed (let go, whatever DT calls it, not sure they use termed) for problems concerning my also receiving unemployment. I wish I'd asked for more details when it happened, but I didn't. I thought I'd reported the days I worked to unemployment and I think my manager was telling me that if I worked for Disney I couldn't receive unemployment period no matter if I was reporting days worked or not? Anyway he apologized a lot and said that he was sorry to have to let me go and if it was up to him, he wouldn't because they really liked me.
> 
> My question is! I want to apply to the college program and is this incident going to keep me from being accepted/hired? I don't know how connected Disney Theatricals is in terms of the employment system for Disney and whether something like this would get me put on the permanent no-rehire list. This happened a little over two years ago.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Walt Disney Theatrical Productions is an integral part of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies, and any negative rehire status you received there would impact your ability to be employed with Walt Disney Parks and Resorts.

You can contact Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. Casting Services at 407-828-1000 (Florida) or 800-766-0888 (California) to determine your rehire status before applying.



AliSW said:


> I was wondering about the heat. I got custodial and I was thinking about how hot it must get, especially walking around in the sun all day. Can it get really bad? I'm from Michigan so it doesn't get THAT hot THAT often and I know when it does and I'm outside I get really tired haha.



Temperatures in Central Florida during the summer average apporximately 33°C (92°F), reaching maximums of 38°C (101°F). 

Orlando does have a tropical climate, and the resulting humidity often results in a Heat Index (the temperature that it actually feels like, as opposed to the thermometer reading) that is -12°C to -7°C (10°F to 20°F) higher than the published temperature.

Suffice


----------



## wdwislife

wondering if anyone knows the answer to this:

if you are working full or part time at DL at the time you leave for a CP in WDW, what procedures would to take to ensure the security of your job in Cali? switch to seasonal?
Thanks for any and all answers!


----------



## beachykeen

glendalais said:


> Walt Disney Theatrical Productions is an integral part of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies, and any negative rehire status you received there would impact your ability to be employed with Walt Disney Parks and Resorts.
> 
> You can contact Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. Casting Services at 407-828-1000 (Florida) or 800-766-0888 (California) to determine your rehire status before applying.



Thank you glendalais! I called them at the number for Florida and was told for legal reasons they couldn't tell me anything about my rehire status. She didn't know about Disney's policy about whether I could receive partial unemployment while working there part time, but said it was possible that either I made a mistake when submitting my days worked to unemployment or Disney made a mistake and I could have possibly been termed for falsification of documents.



If that's the case, would that make me completely ineligible for employment through Disney again?


----------



## khancock

SunshineJen said:


> I'm not going down to Disney until August 23rd, but do you think it will be ok for me to send in days off requests before I even get there? Shoud I send the request to the recruiting office? If they do approve my days off do you think my managers will honor it when the time comes?



Recruiting's job is just to source, interview, and hire people.  Once you are in Florida, their job is done.  After a group arrives, Recruiting is already busy interviewing the next group.  They don't have anything to do with schedules.  

when you start training, you'll go over how to request days off from your location.  as long as you give enough notice in advance, don't ask for a long time off, and you aren't asking for anything unreasonable (like getting a holiday off or any days during a holiday week off), your location will probably be able to work with you.


----------



## SunshineJen

Alrighty then. Thanks for your help, khancock.  I guess I will just have to wait till I actually start work to to put in my request for days off.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Can Cast Members have Annual Passes & Tables In Wonderland cards?

By Annual Pass, I'm thinking the Premium Annual Pass, because I'm going in two weeks, and then again for 12 days in August (and my parents want to do 10-day PH with WP&M) before I check in, and then again next May before a cruise... so the PAP would work for me, in that I could get into the water parks and Disney Quest for free as many times as I want until May 2011, including the 4 months I'm down there working.

I know our CM status lets us get into the major 4 for free, but not the water parks and Disney Quest, correct? If it does, then I don't know if the Premium Pass is worth it... but it seems like wdwcollegeprogram.com is down, so I can't look up what our discounts are.

In terms of Tables in Wonderland, this is where I was definitely not sure - I know we have to automatically tip 20%, so it seems like this just evens out with the tip... so I don't know if we're allowed to get them. Does anyone know?

Thanks guys... I wanted to figure everything out before I leave in two weeks, so I know what to upgrade/buy, etc.


----------



## jewjubean

The tip is only 18%.
Just saw that your going down before and after your program lol. SOO this might not be relevant information!

 If you are interested in getting passes to Disney quest there might be other options that might be a bit cheaper than 400 bucks.
Disney quest annual pass- $89
Water park-$99
Now keep in mind, usually when you go places it will be with roomies/friends, alot of friends wont have passes although those are pretty reasonable prices.  Hope this helps.
Btw here is the website that I found the Info on.
http://tickets.disney.go.com/buy/Ti...FLYvazwiNk+lgY2+L1Qmn/feEngYOO6&drnid=6556196


----------



## ZeroToHero

Ooo - you're right. It's only 20% auto tip at Victoria & Albert's - but I don't expect I'll be eating there! 

By what you said though, it sounds like I could get both if I wanted, and they'd be valid?

Thanks for the prices - I'll do some number crunching and see if there are any options that I missed that might be cheaper in the long run for me...


----------



## ParanoidAndroid

Sooooooooo, really huge question that I'm hoping someone has insight on since the phone lines don't seem to operate on the weekends.  

Let's say in a hypothetical situation someone thought they had no other choice but to college recruiting email and cancel their program, lets say around 2pm Friday.  Now let's suppose a few hours later things get resolved and they are again able to go to Orlando so they email college recruiting once again at 5pm requesting to not cancel if still possible.  What would be the outcome of this situation, which is, of course, purely hypothetical.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I would call them ASAP on Monday at 9 am.... hypothetically, of course. haha.

WDW recruiting usually takes a while to get back to you, but I would try to get transferred to someone who can find that email and delete it.


----------



## tmdeutch

Hi all,

I am new to this, but I know that I would love to do the CP.  I was wondering if anyone knew what happened if, after you are accepted and working there, you have an early morning shift and you wake up with the flu?Can anything be done to get a sub? 

Also, is there air conditioning in the apartments?

Thanks for the help- those are two of my biggest concerns I would like resolved before I apply.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tmdeutch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this, but I know that I would love to do the CP.  I was wondering if anyone knew what happened if, after you are accepted and working there, you have an early morning shift and you wake up with the flu?Can anything be done to get a sub?
> 
> Also, is there air conditioning in the apartments?
> 
> Thanks for the help- those are two of my biggest concerns I would like resolved before I apply.



I think you would just call in sick and they would handle it after you call in. 

Yes they have air conditioning.


----------



## TinkStitch

Yep. You would call in sick & then your managers would either try to find someone to fill in for you, or your spot would be empty for the day. When that happens, the coordinator usually helps to fill the spot when they can (that's how it was in costuming, anyway)


----------



## vegetablegirl

OK, so, what if you have a medicine that needs to be taken at a specific time every day? If you were working during that time, would it be a hassle to get a chance to take your medicine while at work?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

vegetablegirl said:


> OK, so, what if you have a medicine that needs to be taken at a specific time every day? If you were working during that time, would it be a hassle to get a chance to take your medicine while at work?



Are we talking pills? If so you could probably just put it in your pocket and take it when need be. It probably depends...if you have to take the medicine at 3 and you go to work at 2 it could be difficult to get that time off. However if you go at 2 and don't have to take it until 5 or 6 they would probably try to work your break around that time.


----------



## johnsonmatt3

If you did the CP would you get a discout pass or something for family? Im new here and I plan on trying to get in the program.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

johnsonmatt3 said:


> If you did the CP would you get a discout pass or something for family? Im new here and I plan on trying to get in the program.



There is a 10% discount you could buy the tickets with. I believe you can get up to 3 people in 6 times a year...or something like that. It's different depending on if you go to WDW or DL.


----------



## ZeroToHero

johnsonmatt3 said:


> If you did the CP would you get a discout pass or something for family? Im new here and I plan on trying to get in the program.



You get a Main Entrance Pass that gives you 6 days of park entrances free - but it's for up to 3 people, so if you had 2 people come for 5 days, and you used your pass for them, you would only have 1 day left for someone else.

Otherwise, there is a 10% discount on tickets.

This info is for WDW, I don't know about Disneyland.


----------



## vegetablegirl

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Are we talking pills? If so you could probably just put it in your pocket and take it when need be. It probably depends...if you have to take the medicine at 3 and you go to work at 2 it could be difficult to get that time off. However if you go at 2 and don't have to take it until 5 or 6 they would probably try to work your break around that time.



Yep! It's just a little pill, and it definitely wouldn't be a problem for me to just stick it in my pocket and take it at the right time, I just didn't know if that was a problem for management, taking pills onstage.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

vegetablegirl said:


> Yep! It's just a little pill, and it definitely wouldn't be a problem for me to just stick it in my pocket and take it at the right time, I just didn't know if that was a problem for management, taking pills onstage.



They probably wouldn't like it too much but I'm sure you could slip behind a couple cast members and take it really quick. I would definitely ask for the few mins to take it off though. So that you don't get in trouble.


----------



## DisneyMajorUCDL

Hello everyone! I'm new to disboards and I am so happy to find a forum with so much information about the DCP! I haven't found very many forums with this much general info, previous CM experiences, future CPers, etc.   My question, to anyone who knows the answer is: Are the program seasons for the DLR CP the same as WDW?  For instance, on the WDW CP website they have Spring and Fall "Advantage."  Does DLR offer advantage programs too or do they only offer regular Spring and Fall programs?  

The Disneyland College Program website isn't nearly as detailed as the one for WDW. So I thought I'd ask you guys! TIA


----------



## vickalamode

vegetablegirl said:


> Yep! It's just a little pill, and it definitely wouldn't be a problem for me to just stick it in my pocket and take it at the right time, I just didn't know if that was a problem for management, taking pills onstage.



Just excuse yourself to the restroom-I am pretty sure most (if not all) locations will let you do that since its quick


----------



## MarieMaria

I was wondering how the status of a Seasonal CM works. I've read that some people who have done the CP or PI program, they often become a Seasonal CM afterwards and they head back to their home state. Would they be expected to fly/drive to work on an as needed basis?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

MarieMaria said:


> I was wondering how the status of a Seasonal CM works. I've read that some people who have done the CP or PI program, they often become a Seasonal CM afterwards and they head back to their home state. Would they be expected to fly/drive to work on an as needed basis?



If you are on good standings, you're usually automatically put into seasonal. However, this does depend on your department and managers. Sometimes you have to request to go seasonal. 

To maintain seasonal, you need to work a total of 40 hours each year. If you don't get 40 hours, you lose your status as a cast member. 

You can fly or drive down. Disney doesn't care how you get there as long as you have transportation to Disney World to work. They dont provide transportation or housing. You can fly down and live/pay to be in an on-site hotel while working or you can live with friends.


----------



## MarieMaria

Thanks for the clarification as I was curious in how that worked out for people. 

Now that I think of it, 40 hours can be completed in about week over the summer or split over holidays. So I wouldn't have to worry much if I had the opportunity to go seasonal. Honestly I would probably do more than a week.


----------



## kmg148

MarieMaria said:


> Thanks for the clarification as I was curious in how that worked out for people.
> 
> Now that I think of it, 40 hours can be completed in about week over the summer or split over holidays. So I wouldn't have to worry much if I had the opportunity to go seasonal. Honestly I would probably do more than a week.



I am seasonal, and from personal experience, some locations (might be all, I have no idea how other lines of business work) only have a handful of seasonal spots--and more people requesting the spots than there are available. I'd suggest asking around a month before your program ends. I know everyone who wanted to go seasonal could at my location, but it changes all of the time because people can't make it down. They also may give someone seasonal over someone else if they have better availability---like if someone is staying in the area who can be used as necessary.


----------



## MarieMaria

I understand, it's not a guarantee to go seasonal in the role that you get in the program. Thanks for the tip on inquiring a month before the program ends. I think I would be open to going seasonal in other roles as for availability. 

I had another question, if I choose to do a fall CP and want to apply for PIs for the following spring program, would I have to apply while I'm in the fall program even for the alumni-only PIs?


----------



## TinkStitch

MarieMaria said:


> I understand, it's not a guarantee to go seasonal in the role that you get in the program. Thanks for the tip on inquiring a month before the program ends. I think I would be open to going seasonal in other roles as for availability.
> 
> I had another question, if I choose to do a fall CP and want to apply for PIs for the following spring program, would I have to apply while I'm in the fall program even for the alumni-only PIs?



Yes, you would have to apply during the fall for the spring PIs. If you choose to do that, explain during your interview for the PIs that you are currently doing the program, but by the time the PI starts, you would have finished the CP & would be an alumni.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

MarieMaria said:


> I understand, it's not a guarantee to go seasonal in the role that you get in the program. Thanks for the tip on inquiring a month before the program ends. I think I would be open to going seasonal in other roles as for availability.
> 
> I had another question, if I choose to do a fall CP and want to apply for PIs for the following spring program, would I have to apply while I'm in the fall program even for the alumni-only PIs?



I am doing the CP this fall and plan to apply for the PI for Spring. Yes, you can apply for an alumni-only PI while on the CP. However, from what I understand, you can only be on the student program for a year. You are still considered a student while doing a CP and the PI even though you are not in school. Since some PIs are longer than 5 months, some PI wouldn't let you participate if you do the CP Advantage since you're over the year mark.


----------



## graygables

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I am doing the CP this fall and plan to apply for the PI for Spring. Yes, you can apply for an alumni-only PI while on the CP. However, from what I understand, you can only be on the student program for a year. You are still considered a student while doing a CP and the PI even though you are not in school. Since some PIs are longer than 5 months, some PI wouldn't let you participate if you do the CP Advantage since you're over the year mark.



This is true.  I had a month gap between my CP and PI, but it didn't matter.  When my PI was up, I could not be extended.  Thankfully, I was in the right place at the right time and wound up being statused, but it was a nail-biter for awhile.


----------



## teamlouise

DisneyMajorUCDL said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to disboards and I am so happy to find a forum with so much information about the DCP! I haven't found very many forums with this much general info, previous CM experiences, future CPers, etc.   My question, to anyone who knows the answer is: Are the program seasons for the DLR CP the same as WDW?  For instance, on the WDW CP website they have Spring and Fall "Advantage."  Does DLR offer advantage programs too or do they only offer regular Spring and Fall programs?
> 
> The Disneyland College Program website isn't nearly as detailed as the one for WDW. So I thought I'd ask you guys! TIA



Welcome!

Yes, the DLR CP seasons are generally the same as WDW -- although, arrival dates will vary of course! There are regular, advantage, and advantage-quarter programs for both Spring and Fall. The only thing that DLR doesn't do, that WDW does is offer a summer alumni program. Hope that helps!


----------



## MarieMaria

Again thank you guys for the knowledge you're bringing, I don't take it for granted. 

It's a good thing that I plan to do the regular fall program instead of the advantage. Though I know it does depend on the department you're in, it helps prevent veering over the one year limit.


----------



## DisneyMajorUCDL

Thanks teamlouise!! That was very helpful.  Looking forward to your vlog this fall!


----------



## psherman42

I haven't een here in a while but I have 2 questions. 
1. Does anyone think that the Fantasyland expansion will have any affect on the number of CPs selected for spring 2011? Someone brought it up on the facebook group and now I'm sort of freaking out. Fantasyland is my top choice for work location and I hadn't even really thought much about the expansion. 
2. I'm thinking wayyyy too far ahead but I'm thinking I'd love to become a seasonal CM after doing spring advantage 2011. How do you go about doing this? And how many shifts do you have to take(and when) to be considered seasonal?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

psherman42 said:


> I haven't een here in a while but I have 2 questions.
> 1. Does anyone think that the Fantasyland expansion will have any affect on the number of CPs selected for spring 2011? Someone brought it up on the facebook group and now I'm sort of freaking out. Fantasyland is my top choice for work location and I hadn't even really thought much about the expansion.
> 2. I'm thinking wayyyy too far ahead but I'm thinking I'd love to become a seasonal CM after doing spring advantage 2011. How do you go about doing this? And how many shifts do you have to take(and when) to be considered seasonal?



1. I don't think the expansion will affect the number of CPs selected. Though only time can tell. 

2. As far as I know you must meet the requirements. I'm told this includes having no more than 5 attendance notations within the last 6 months and no more than 1 reprimand in the past 6 months. Talk to your manager about going seasonal about a month or more before the end. You must work 40 hours in a calendar year to be considered seasonal. Though this may vary from department to department.


----------



## laurentr85

Hi, I'm new to these boards and I'm planning on applying for the Spring 2011 program. I'd really like to work in attractions and I was wondering what kind of situational questions they ask you in the phone interview. (Like "What would you do if...") Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## kmg148

If you do a search on this forum only, there is a thread of interview questions. 

Also, if you check out the "blogs" thread, most people who posted their blogs did some version of a questions post.


----------



## laurentr85

Ah, thank you so much!


----------



## Pinkdisboards

I did a roommate matching and I found my roommate  yay

My question is when we go Vista Way in the morning and register everything we need, are we able to pick the dorm or they have alredy decided the rooms for us? Can we pick where we live and how many roomys we want?


----------



## newdrama12

Pinkdisboards said:


> I did a roommate matching and I found my roommate  yay
> 
> My question is when we go Vista Way in the morning and register everything we need, are we able to pick the dorm or they have alredy decided the rooms for us? Can we pick where we live and how many roomys we want?



Yes, when you get to Vista Way they will ask you what complex you want to live in and how many roommates you would like in your apartment and then they decide where you are going.


----------



## Pinkdisboards

newdrama12 said:


> Yes, when you get to Vista Way they will ask you what complex you want to live in and how many roommates you would like in your apartment and then they decide where you are going.



All right! Thanks newdrama12!  
I feel better now!


----------



## jewjubean

Keep in mind they sometimes dont give you the choice of which apartment complex. Make sure your really nice to the people!!! That helps ALOT! If you get Vista ask for buildings 26,27,5,2,or 3. We lived in three out of those buildings they are the closest to the busses,pools and club house!


----------



## AliSW

So I tried to do the roommate thing a long time ago but it wouldn't let me so I said I wanted to be notified and I never was. Checked spam too. I registered later but not at the last minute and I'm sad I never even got a chance to get one. Why in the world wouldn't it let me and is it too late?


----------



## froggy5657

What's a seasonal CM, are there special perks that come with the title?


----------



## Berlioz70

Seasonal means that the person works a couple days a year. Typically they'll work for the summer or maybe one of the busy holiday seasons. A lot of CPs will go seasonal after their program to maintain the Disney benefits (free admission, maingate entrance passes, discounted hotels, etc.). Other people will become seasonal while waiting to secure full time work.

Couple notes about seasonal: CMs are not eligible for health or retirement benefits. They do not occur sick or vacation time. They also do not occur seniority with the company (for yearly service awards or increased discounts). Maingate passes are mailed two weeks after the first shift worked in the calendar year.


----------



## ZeroToHero

AliSW said:


> So I tried to do the roommate thing a long time ago but it wouldn't let me so I said I wanted to be notified and I never was. Checked spam too. I registered later but not at the last minute and I'm sad I never even got a chance to get one. Why in the world wouldn't it let me and is it too late?



When are you checking in? If you're Fall, not Fall Advantage, the roommate thing just opened up on the 1st of June, so you can do it now.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Does the fact that I'm 21 have anything to do with which apartment complex I live in? I want to live in Vista but I've heard a rumor that says 21 and up stay in Chatham (spelling is wrong I'm sure)


----------



## MaryPoppins86

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Does the fact that I'm 21 have anything to do with which apartment complex I live in? I want to live in Vista but I've heard a rumor that says 21 and up stay in Chatham (spelling is wrong I'm sure)



Apartment complex wise; nope. All the complexes have 21+ and under 21 apartments.


----------



## AliSW

Oh I am fall! That's cool thanks. I thought they had put people together on that day.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

MaryPoppins86 said:


> Apartment complex wise; nope. All the complexes have 21+ and under 21 apartments.



Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## mebbradley

Hi guys! I just have a quick question...

for spring advantage, around when is typically check-out in august?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

This spring the check out dates for advantage are 8/6 and 8/13.


----------



## FutrImagineer

Any idea if we can ship our stuff down to the Disney houses ahead of arrival?  If so, does anybody know the address for the Chatham mail room?

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

FutrImagineer said:


> Any idea if we can ship our stuff down to the Disney houses ahead of arrival?  If so, does anybody know the address for the Chatham mail room?
> 
> Thanks!



No unfortunately


----------



## glendalais

FutrImagineer said:


> Any idea if we can ship our stuff down to the Disney houses ahead of arrival?  If so, does anybody know the address for the Chatham mail room?
> 
> Thanks!



No.

If you aren't a registered resident in their system when a package arrives, Price Management (the Operating Participant which operates Florida-Site DI&P Housing) will have it Returned to Sender or will dispose of it.


----------



## meganDCP2010

Hi, I have a question.  Do we get a Florida resident discount to Universal if we have our DCP ID?  I've heard that we do, but then someone else said that might not be true.


----------



## glendalais

meganDCP2010 said:


> Hi, I have a question.  Do we get a Florida resident discount to Universal if we have our DCP ID?  I've heard that we do, but then someone else said that might not be true.



On occasion, _Universal Orlando Resort_ Team Members will accept WDW Cast IDs as Proof of Florida Residency for discounts and the like. However, they're not supposed to, and it's sorta a "wink and a nod" thing. As such, you can't always count on it happening.


----------



## SP5

Alright. I've got a quick question. 

I know the College Program main gate pass can get 3 people in up to 6 times during their program. How about the Career Start program? Is it the same thing, or....is it like 3 people - up to 4 times during the program? 

Whoever answers this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glendalais

SP5 said:


> Alright. I've got a quick question.
> 
> I know the College Program main gate pass can get 3 people in up to 6 times during their program. How about the Career Start program? Is it the same thing, or....is it like 3 people - up to 4 times during the program?
> 
> Whoever answers this. Thanks in advance.



All Florida-Site Disney Internships and Programs Participants receive the same type of Blue Main Entrance Pass: 6 entries per calendar each year for up to 3 people each time.


----------



## SP5

Oh, ok. I thought so. Thank you.


----------



## chexie

what's the difference between spring & spring advantage? i'm applying for spring ..whats spring advantage?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

chexie said:


> what's the difference between spring & spring advantage? i'm applying for spring ..whats spring advantage?



You would stay longer I'm not sure of the months but for fall advantage some people got there as early as may and are staying until January unlike the rest of us who go in the fall and stay until then.


----------



## meganDCP2010

chexie said:


> what's the difference between spring & spring advantage? i'm applying for spring ..whats spring advantage?


January / Feburary to August


----------



## ihearrtsushi

I know Disney has it's own 'What to Bring' list, but what all do you guys recommend bringing down to Florida for a program stay?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Here is a list a friend of mine gave me. But she hasn't been yet either. Also add a wireless router and cordless phone if you need either of them.



> Towels
> Wash Cloths
> Body Wash
> Shaving Cream
> Razors
> Shampoo
> Conditioner
> Shower Carry Case (just to keep your shower stuff together)
> Face astringent
> Face wash
> Tooth Paste
> Tooth Brush
> Hair Spray
> Hair mousse
> Straightening Spray
> Straightener
> Curling iron
> Hair dryer
> Pony tail holders
> Bobby pins
> Clips
> Headbands
> Make up
> Lotion
> Cotton balls
> Q-tips
> Band aids
> Neosporin
> Tylenol
> Benedryl
> Aloe Vera
> Sun Screen
> Tanning Oil
> Lysol
> Toaster
> Coffee Pot
> Tony Chachere's
> Black/White work shoes
> Business Clothes for Traditions
> Casual Clothes
> Sleep Clothes
> Low heels
> Flats
> Flip Flops
> Socks
> Belts
> Laundry Hamper
> Laundry detergent
> Laundry Dryer sheets
> Over the door hanger
> Notebook
> Loose Leaf
> Envelopes
> Pens
> Pencils
> Folders
> Dry Erase Callender
> Dry Erase Board
> Dry Erase Markers
> Bulletin Board
> Thumb Tacks
> Sticky Tac
> Sticky Hooks
> Pillows
> Sheets
> Blanket
> Extra Sheets
> Pictures
> Head phones
> Cell Phone Charger
> Digital Camera
> Camera Battery Charger
> Camera Memory Cards
> Laptop
> Laptop Charger
> Laptop Mouse
> Disney Papers
> Printed Disney Emails
> Clear Nail Polish
> Sticky Notes
> Sunglasses
> Money


----------



## ZeroToHero

I don't think we all need Tony Chachere's though... I had to look that up, I had no idea what it was - Creole seasoning? Hahaha.


----------



## incrediblenikki

ZeroToHero said:


> I don't think we all need Tony Chachere's though... I had to look that up, I had no idea what it was - Creole seasoning? Hahaha.



Its a all purpose seasoning. The person must be from Louisiana.

Keep in mind unless you have friends that dont have cell phones you wont use your house phone that much. I dont even think you could undo the phone on the wall. I wouldnt bring a coordless phone. 

Tupper ware is something everyone forgets! But I would buy that when you get here.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

incrediblenikki said:


> Its a all purpose seasoning. The person must be from Louisiana.
> 
> Keep in mind unless you have friends that dont have cell phones you wont use your house phone that much. I dont even think you could undo the phone on the wall. I wouldnt bring a coordless phone.
> 
> Tupper ware is something everyone forgets! But I would buy that when you get here.



She is lol


----------



## chexie

i've heard that some people also buy plastic utensils and paper plates for the apartments..i guess my question is do we need to maybe buy those things?

 because i thought i read on the college program site that they have plates, bowls, etc for us we just have to provide like the dishwashing soap


----------



## ihearrtsushi

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Also add a wireless router and cordless phone if you need either of them.



So wait, the complexes don't have wireless internet already?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

ihearrtsushi said:


> So wait, the complexes don't have wireless internet already?



Nope you and your room mates have to have a router...they are wireless "ready" but not wireless


----------



## khancock

chexie said:


> i've heard that some people also buy plastic utensils and paper plates for the apartments..i guess my question is do we need to maybe buy those things?
> 
> because i thought i read on the college program site that they have plates, bowls, etc for us we just have to provide like the dishwashing soap



CP Housing does contain utensils and stuff.  However, using disposable paper/plastic is probably a way to avoid the issues of someone not cleaning up after themself or loading/unloading the dishwasher.

Not very green, though.


----------



## chexie

ohh gotcha thank you for clearing that up :]


----------



## chexie

how does disney's college classes they offer work..do any of them count towards like staying on your parents insurance?


----------



## SportsChick

Generally you need to be enrolled at an accrediated college/university for insurance purposes. 

Some schools do accept the Disney classes, but not all do (mine does not). I'm taking online classes so I can still receive my financial aid (I'm old, I don't need to worry about being on my parent's insurance. Heck, it's been over 10 years since I was on their insurance).

If your school doesn't accept the Disney classes, there are other options if you have to take a certain number of credits


----------



## chexie

i'm at a community college right now in texas i haven't talked to my advisors yet about disney college program counting or not yet i was gonna wait until the fall to ask them. 
i'm worried about out of state tuition it's very expensive even for community college classes for out of state students to pay.
i hope my college has something offered about the disney program since it is one of the stops for disney when it comes to the presentation


----------



## SportsChick

Disney recruits at my school as well, but they still don't accept the Disney courses. You need to check with an advisor. The syllabus for each course is available on the DCP website


----------



## meganDCP2010

Is it true that you can only pick one roommate?  I'm planning on living in Chatham with 3 rooms, and I already found all of my roommates.


----------



## ZeroToHero

meganDCP2010 said:


> Is it true that you can only pick one roommate?  I'm planning on living in Chatham with 3 rooms, and I already found all of my roommates.



You can only pick one roommate and select them through the Disney website. The rest is not guaranteed. You have to show up there early on check in day and hope that they can accommodate your request.


----------



## DefinitelyDisney

I'm a CP hopeful for 2011 and I was wondering if any CP veterans have gotten anywhere in the communications field (Disney Channel, Radio Disney, ABC, etc.) after doing the program or PI's? 

Like all of us, I have big dreams. I really want to work writing scripts for Disney Channel shows or being a DJ for Radio Disney and I think (well, at least I hope) the college program will be a great first step in reaching my dream


----------



## Itinkso

I gave my DD a Subway sandwich gift card to use while she's there for her CP. The cast member Subway does not accept the gift card. Is there a Subway close to the Vista Way apartments?


----------



## Berlioz70

Yes - it's next to the Publix. A short drive, or she can just take the Publix bus.


----------



## Itinkso

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes - it's next to the Publix. A short drive, or she can just take the Publix bus.



Thanks for your quick reply! She'll have to take the bus; her car is here at home as it was too far to drive in such a short amount of time. And, if you are still hunting for characters, she is performing as a fur character in the mouse range!


----------



## mstinson14

Hi  I wont be graduating high school until 2014 but I want to do the disney college program.  I have a few questions.  What kind of college do you have to be in?  :  Does FSU have any classes for travel agent wannabes?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mstinson14 said:


> Hi  I wont be graduating high school until 2014 but I want to do the disney college program.  I have a few questions.  What kind of college do you have to be in?  :  Does FSU have any classes for travel agent wannabes?



Not sure about the last question. But you just have to be enrolled in a University. If you go to school full time you'll be eligible to sign up.


----------



## SportsChick

mstinson14 said:


> Hi  I wont be graduating high school until 2014 but I want to do the disney college program.  I have a few questions.  What kind of college do you have to be in?  :  Does FSU have any classes for travel agent wannabes?



Honestly, travel agents are not something you see very much anymore due to the slashing of commissions from various parts of travel. Most who are still around specialize in cruises, disney or corporate travel. 

I'd look for a program in Hospitality Management - it covers travel as well as all other parts of hospitality. I'm at FAU and it's a business degree here, each state school handles it a different way. As much as I've hated some of the classes required, I'm glad that I'll have a BBA when I'm done with school.


----------



## ltwentyone

Just a quick question. Not sure if it can be answered, but I'll give it a try.

I have a group lined up (four of us total) who want to room together in a Patterson 2 bedroom when we arrive on Aug 9th. What are the chances of us being able to get that? I know everyone just says the traditional "nothing is guarenteed" line, but are the chances of that very good? We've been talking a lot, and I think we'd all be a bit disappointed if we get there and find out we cant have that.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

ltwentyone said:


> Just a quick question. Not sure if it can be answered, but I'll give it a try.
> 
> I have a group lined up (four of us total) who want to room together in a Patterson 2 bedroom when we arrive on Aug 9th. What are the chances of us being able to get that? I know everyone just says the traditional "nothing is guarenteed" line, but are the chances of that very good? We've been talking a lot, and I think we'd all be a bit disappointed if we get there and find out we cant have that.



It all depends as far as I know. There's no exact number. Just be there early and I think you'll be fine. Since August 9th is the first regular fall date I think you have a pretty good chance of getting what you want.


----------



## Praise2Him

ltwentyone said:


> I have a group lined up (four of us total) who want to room together in a Patterson 2 bedroom when we arrive on Aug 9th. What are the chances of us being able to get that? I know everyone just says the traditional "nothing is guarenteed" line, but are the chances of that very good? We've been talking a lot, and I think we'd all be a bit disappointed if we get there and find out we cant have that.



I agree - get there early and you "should" be fine. My DD had a group of 8 girls wanting a 4 bedroom and they got it with no problem. They did check in on the first day in January and got to Vista before 8 a.m.


----------



## ltwentyone

Great thanks. And I suppose if worst comes to worst, we can always still get a 3 bedroom instead or try for Chatham.


----------



## meganDCP2010

Does anyone know if we have to wear professional clothing when we go to classes at Disney U?  Or do we only have to wear professional clothing to Traditions?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

meganDCP2010 said:


> Does anyone know if we have to wear professional clothing when we go to classes at Disney U?  Or do we only have to wear professional clothing to Traditions?



I think I read once that you have too when you go to class as well.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

meganDCP2010 said:


> Does anyone know if we have to wear professional clothing when we go to classes at Disney U?  Or do we only have to wear professional clothing to Traditions?



Yep, you have to wear professional clothing to class as well.


----------



## meganDCP2010

Disney_Lover06 said:


> Yep, you have to wear professional clothing to class as well.



Thanks.  

I read that we don't have to wear stockings with dresses / skirts anymore.  Do you know any other changes they made to the professional clothing dress code?


----------



## Berlioz70

A lot of changes were made, but when you show up to Traditions they'll give you the most up to date Disney Look book. Other female changes included:

Professional Capris are allowed (no cargos, etc.).
Pantyhose are optional.
Shoes may be open toed with a sling back, but may not appear to be a sandal.
Tank tops are allowed, straps must be wider than 3 inches and in professional taste.

There were others, but those are the ones that affected my wardrobe so I remember them.


----------



## graygables

Berlioz70 said:


> A lot of changes were made, but when you show up to Traditions they'll give you the most up to date Disney Look book. Other female changes included:
> 
> Professional Capris are allowed (no cargos, etc.).
> Pantyhose are optional.
> Shoes may be open toed with a sling back, but may not appear to be a sandal.
> Tank tops are allowed, straps must be wider than 3 inches and in professional taste.
> 
> There were others, but those are the ones that affected my wardrobe so I remember them.



It should probably be noted that while the changes are welcomed by many, there are still many who are not happy about it.  In my opinion, if you are going to a class or a meet & greet where you will be meeting Disney leadership/professionals, it is still better to err on the side of wardrobe caution and dress it up a bit with a suit or a nice dress.  Think Sunday or wedding attendee clothes.  The panty hose can still be nixed, but I would never go sleeveless or business capri-d to such a venue.  JCPenney carries nice suit sets that are usually on sale http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.asp...294966473&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=external|71648; it's not a bad idea to have 2 of those.  They are machine wash (I hang mine to dry, they look nicer longer).  Yes, they may seem a bit odd to some of you, but hear me now and believe me later, you get more mileage looking professional and not "cute".  Just sayin'.

I look at the changes as an aid to those who work outside in the heat and only do the capri or sleeveless thing when I'm in my regular (hot) work environment.


----------



## BarbieGal457

graygables said:


> It should probably be noted that while the changes are welcomed by many, there are still many who are not happy about it.  In my opinion, if you are going to a class or a meet & greet where you will be meeting Disney leadership/professionals, it is still better to err on the side of wardrobe caution and dress it up a bit with a suit or a nice dress.  Think Sunday or wedding attendee clothes.  The panty hose can still be nixed, but I would never go sleeveless or business capri-d to such a venue.  JCPenney carries nice suit sets that are usually on sale http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.asp...294966473&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=external|71648; it's not a bad idea to have 2 of those.  They are machine wash (I hang mine to dry, they look nicer longer).  Yes, they may seem a bit odd to some of you, but hear me now and believe me later, you get more mileage looking professional and not "cute".  Just sayin'.
> 
> I look at the changes as an aid to those who work outside in the heat and only do the capri or sleeveless thing when I'm in my regular (hot) work environment.



I second this. I may never have done the Disney CP, but I've done two internships with the Flyers from the NHL, and it was definitely better to err on the side of professionalism. I got plenty of suits from Penney's and they're great, and I got them on sale. I actually did get some very very fashionable Calvin Klein ones that got me compliments from all over the NHL! And I always just _felt_ more professional and "grown up" in my suits, since I blended in with those that already made it! *Graygables* is 100% right when they say you get more mileage out of looking professional. You never know who you'll meet!


----------



## SportsChick

You can also get really nice suits at Ross, TJ Maxx and Marshall's. For some reason the suits at Penny's fit me horribly. I've had better luck with "name" brands that generally cost a small fortune. I've had really good luck at all three stores.


----------



## POPchick10

Well what if you wear a "costume" for your job do you still have to wear suits?? What do you wear suits for anyway??


----------



## SportsChick

You need business wear for Traditions as well as your first day of training. If you're taking Disney classes you either have to dress in your costume or business wear for those


----------



## Itinkso

SportsChick said:


> You need business wear for Traditions as well as your first day of training. If you're taking Disney classes you either have to dress in your costume or business wear for those



My DD took skirts with dressy blouses for Traditions and her classes. As a Character Performer, she was told she needed to wear pants rather than skirts for her training session.


----------



## POPchick10

So for traditions and training can I wear a blouse and dress pants or does it actually have to be suit??


----------



## SportsChick

You don't have to wear a suit, but it needs to be business wear


----------



## POPchick10

SportsChick said:


> You don't have to wear a suit, but it needs to be business wear



Alrighty thanks 
Oh and one more thing. When I go to the college for the disney presentation should I dress up for that too? Im sorry all the jobs that I've had were very casual and laidback so Im new at this


----------



## SweaterInJune

POPchick10 said:


> Alrighty thanks
> Oh and one more thing. When I go to the college for the disney presentation should I dress up for that too? Im sorry all the jobs that I've had were very casual and laidback so Im new at this



It doesn't hurt.  I believe they are still doing phone interviews, exclusively.  You'll see people show up looking like they crawled out of a dumpster at the presentations.  It's frightening.  Personally, I believe it's always good to put your best foot forward on everything you do.  Dressing up a bit will never hurt...


----------



## meganDCP2010

Berlioz70 said:


> A lot of changes were made, but when you show up to Traditions they'll give you the most up to date Disney Look book. Other female changes included:
> 
> Professional Capris are allowed (no cargos, etc.).
> Pantyhose are optional.
> Shoes may be open toed with a sling back, but may not appear to be a sandal.
> Tank tops are allowed, straps must be wider than 3 inches and in professional taste.
> 
> There were others, but those are the ones that affected my wardrobe so I remember them.


Thanks.


----------



## Pinkdisboards

Let me clear this mind for me 

So,,, we don't need to bring a jacket for the disney's requirement, "business style"?
If I don't need to, I am not willing to bring it.


----------



## SportsChick

It is not required. It looks good, but it is not required


----------



## AliSW

Ok so I'm bringing my car and I'm wondering if it's bad driving down there? Like if there are always tons of cars everywhere, if the roads are confusing.. and whether it's hard to find places/how far away are the parks from where you stay? I might get a gps before then but I don't know, plus I know you can't always rely on that haha.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

AliSW said:


> Ok so I'm bringing my car and I'm wondering if it's bad driving down there? Like if there are always tons of cars everywhere, if the roads are confusing.. and whether it's hard to find places/how far away are the parks from where you stay? *I might get a gps before then but I don't know, plus I know you can't always rely on that haha.*



Get a GPS and don't drive on I4 at 5 if you can help it. I don't live there yet either but I was there in February and it's packed around 5 bumper to bumper for miles.

You can trust a GPS in a metropolitan area like Orlando and around Disney. It's small towns and back roads that mess with the GPS.


----------



## glendalais

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Get a GPS and don't drive on I4 at 5 if you can help it. I don't live there yet either but I was there in February and it's packed around 5 bumper to bumper for miles.
> 
> You can trust a GPS in a metropolitan area like Orlando and around Disney. It's small towns and back roads that mess with the GPS.



Actually GPS units don't work very well on Disney Property either. They have most of the major roads, but it's more of an issue that the legal addresses for most WDW Facilities aren't actually where they're physically located (or are located in Backstage areas where you can't go).

Case in point, every so often GPS units will send someone towards Avenue of the Stars in Bay Lake. Problem with that is that Avenue of the Stars is a Backstage Road at Epcot, and isn't publically accessible.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

glendalais said:


> Actually GPS units don't work very well on Disney Property either. They have most of the major roads, but it's more of an issue that the legal addresses for most WDW Facilities aren't actually where they're physically located (or are located in Backstage areas where you can't go).
> 
> Case in point, every so often GPS units will send someone towards Avenue of the Stars in Bay Lake. Problem with that is that Avenue of the Stars is a Backstage Road at Epcot, and isn't publically accessible.



Oh well thanks for that bit of info there. I used one when I was down and didn't have any problems. But its nice to know there are some roads to look out for.


----------



## terminator2

Does anyone know how employers look at this type of experience? No offense, but it seems like a cheap way for Disney to get some cheap labor.


----------



## SweaterInJune

AliSW said:


> Ok so I'm bringing my car and I'm wondering if it's bad driving down there? Like if there are always tons of cars everywhere, if the roads are confusing.. and whether it's hard to find places/how far away are the parks from where you stay? I might get a gps before then but I don't know, plus I know you can't always rely on that haha.



The GPS is not necessary.  It's fairly easy to get around, once you figure it out.  If you are directionally-challenged, then proceed with your purchase.  My internal GPS never rarely, if ever, fails me.  As for traffic, it can get heavy, but you will learn the areas to avoid and when.  I didn't have any trouble using I-4 around rush hour if going from Animal Kingdom to Little Lake Bryan, but to each his/her own. The stretch of Buena Vista by the Hotel corridor/DTD is ALWAYS congested.  The biggest annoyance about driving there is that there are so many tourists who don't have the slightest clue where they are going, or that the want to drive slow and stare because "Mickey's on that sign!!!" ...it's not to bad though.  Carpool with friends...you won't notice much.  It's worth having a car, but expect to have friends ask for rides from time to time.  It's okay to say no, but more fun to share the trip, IMO.



terminator2 said:


> Does anyone know how employers look at this type of experience? No offense, but it seems like a cheap way for Disney to get some cheap labor.



It depends on what you're looking to go into, of course.  Yes, in a lot of ways, you're right, but everything we choose to do in life must be for ourselves--you only get one chance.  You get what you put into the program.  This experience changed my life and I'd do it again and again if I could.  I would love to go back and work there and plan to at some point.  

I have received job offers(non-Disney) because of this, but even if it didn't help, it filled a post-graduation gap on resume.  I had a great time--and an INCREDIBLE experience.  I made some of the VERY BEST friends of my ENTIRE life there--4 years later, we still talk regularly.

You have to decide what is best for yourself.  This program IS NOT for everyone and is, for the most part, a LOVE IT or HATE IT kind of thing.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## graygables

terminator2 said:


> Does anyone know how employers look at this type of experience? No offense, but it seems like a cheap way for Disney to get some cheap labor.



When you think about it, it really isn't as "cheap" as it sounds.  Disney puts a lot of money and effort into training and offers classes for free.  There are Harvard Business certificates you can earn by doing coursework for FREE.  The Development Connection and Disney U have offerings all the time that look fantastic on a resume (a course about which you can also take for FREE).  The opportunities for education and plussing up the resume are boundless, so you are certainly getting a fair exchange of resume equity for your "cheap" labor.  Business Week rated Disney as the number 1 place to launch a career.  After Google, it is ranked as the 2nd most desired place to work.  Something to be said for that.


----------



## SweaterInJune

graygables said:


> When you think about it, it really isn't as "cheap" as it sounds.  Disney puts a lot of money and effort into training and offers classes for free.  There are Harvard Business certificates you can earn by doing coursework for FREE.  The Development Connection and Disney U have offerings all the time that look fantastic on a resume (a course about which you can also take for FREE).  The opportunities for education and plussing up the resume are boundless, so you are certainly getting a fair exchange of resume equity for your "cheap" labor.  Business Week rated Disney as the number 1 place to launch a career.  After Google, it is ranked as the 2nd most desired place to work.  Something to be said for that.



Agreed! 

Also, as far as cheap goes, we did the math once and if Disney gave every WDW employee a 1-dollar raise per hour, they would spend over $2million more a week!!!  It's really staggering, especially when you start to learn the figures of what it takes to maintain the parks as well as what goes out per week to pay the hourly employees.  There is nothing cheap about it, and they do pay more than minimum wage.  

I wish I had taken advantage of the educational opportunities, but fresh off of 4.5 years of university work, I was exhausted and wanted to be far from class for a while.  The educational opportunities are most definitely worth pursuing and well worth the time and effort.  Take advantage of EVERY OPPORTUNITY you can, should you decide to go!


----------



## AliSW

Ok thanks everyone. I am pretty bad with directions so I'd feel better if I had one at least! I wouldn't mind bringing people I don't think but do many people ask for them to give them money at least if they're always riding? It only seems fair but I wouldn't want to feel rude even if it isn't at all.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

AliSW said:


> Ok thanks everyone. I am pretty bad with directions so I'd feel better if I had one at least! I wouldn't mind bringing people I don't think but do many people ask for them to give them money at least if they're always riding? It only seems fair but I wouldn't want to feel rude even if it isn't at all.



If they are your real friends they will help you out with gas. If you give someone a ride a few times and they don't off to help I would ask. If they say they don't think they should have too. Well no more rides.

But that's a personal decision.


----------



## Anna's_Order

Yo-la!

Question for CPW's:

How do those of you without cars fare? I have no vehicle. I'm pretty used to getting myself around and doing my errands here where I live. (Just an economy fare bus pass to get to the bank and store, and a hitcher's thumb past bus hours at night). 

Er..I'd be hoping to make a lot of great friends I could carpool with to get around for my necessities in Anahiem. 

The rest of you have managed?


----------



## Pinkdisboards

SportsChick said:


> It is not required. It looks good, but it is not required



Thank you so much


One more question,

I will leave WDW January 7th and till what time we can stay in the complex?  If I want to go one of the Disney theme parks, can we still go there for free?


----------



## glendalais

graygables said:


> When you think about it, it really isn't as "cheap" as it sounds.  Disney puts a lot of money and effort into training and offers classes for free.  There are Harvard Business certificates you can earn by doing coursework for FREE.  The Development Connection and Disney U have offerings all the time that look fantastic on a r esume (a course about which you can also take for FREE).  The opportunities for education and plussing up the resume are boundless, so you are certainly getting a fair exchange of resume equity for your "cheap" labor.  Business Week rated Disney as the number 1 place to launch a career.  After Google, it is ranked as the 2nd most desired place to work.  Something to be said for that.



This is very true, Disney as an organisation has long been well known as a good thing to have on your CV. In areas such as formation, training and the like, The Walt Disney Company and Walt Disney Parks and Resorts in particular have long led the way in quality and development of new ideas.

Case in point, there's a long standing informal offer in the Central Florida tourism industry: if someone is able to become a WDW manager and remain in that role for a certain amount of time, they can then get an automatic very generous pay raise over their WDW salary by going over and accepting a Management position with Universal Orlando. 

Many other businesses, here in Orlando and elsewhere, have similar offers; and even those that don't will almost always be willing to look at you in a more favourable light then they would otherwise. Even if your long term plans don't see you with Disney. It can certainly be a benefit.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Well when I think of the labor issues I mainly think of fairness and equality. I may work up to 60 hours a week, but I'm still looked at on a smaller scale than maybe seasonal people. It's one of the first things they flat out admitted to me. We also don't get benefits as CPs. It's not like a "real" job where you have much say in your hours or schedule- because you have absolutely none unless you have a scheduled Disney class. However, part-time and full-time people who work just as much or way less than you will have those kind of benefits. Or even just, like I said, the ability to have the slightest control over your schedule and when (or where) you work. 

And I wouldn't feel *too* sorry for Disney, personally, as far as money goes. I mean, look how much they probably spend on just, say, fireworks, for one week. I think they could afford to pay me a little bit more than minimum wage, especially when we're moving across the country, taking a semester out of school, and working over 40 hours a week for them.

If you're serious about it and make the program work for you then it can make you look really good. If you're like me and you were just wanting to get away from school that plan usually seems to backfire on people. I actually _missed_ school while I was down there! I missed it terribly, lol! I never imagined a job could make me _want_ to be back in biology class!

------

As far as driving goes I HATED it. I loved the roads because they were nicer than our roads here, but the drivers were crazy. Everybody speeds and nobody's nice. You have to U-turn to turn around just about anywhere, which drove me crazy. There were way too many one-way streets. And gas was a lot more expensive there than it was back at home.


----------



## graygables

Pure_Imagination said:


> Well when I think of the labor issues I mainly think of fairness and equality. I may work up to 60 hours a week, but I'm still looked at on a smaller scale than maybe seasonal people. It's one of the first things they flat out admitted to me. We also don't get benefits as CPs. It's not like a "real" job where you have much say in your hours or schedule- because you have absolutely none unless you have a scheduled Disney class. However, part-time and full-time people who work just as much or way less than you will have those kind of benefits. Or even just, like I said, the ability to have the slightest control over your schedule and when (or where) you work.
> 
> And I wouldn't feel *too* sorry for Disney, personally, as far as money goes. I mean, look how much they probably spend on just, say, fireworks, for one week. I think they could afford to pay me a little bit more than minimum wage, especially when we're moving across the country, taking a semester out of school, and working over 40 hours a week for them.
> 
> If you're serious about it and make the program work for you then it can make you look really good. If you're like me and you were just wanting to get away from school that plan usually seems to backfire on people. I actually _missed_ school while I was down there! I missed it terribly, lol! I never imagined a job could make me _want_ to be back in biology class!
> 
> ------
> 
> As far as driving goes I HATED it. I loved the roads because they were nicer than our roads here, but the drivers were crazy. Everybody speeds and nobody's nice. You have to U-turn to turn around just about anywhere, which drove me crazy. There were way too many one-way streets. And gas was a lot more expensive there than it was back at home.



While I respect your opinion and perspective, I would like to reflect with my own experience (and that of my daughters who were also CP, then went into FT, PT, and seasonal, so we've all done at least one of those statuses) just to offer an alternate viewpoint.

"Fairness and equality" are relative.  I'm getting my master's and I'm in an HR seminar right now where we are talking about defining "fair" for employees, much less 60,000 of them.  When one is hired into the CP, one is treated the same as other CPs.  Of course one is not going to be given the same benefits as a full- or part-timer as they are the ones who have made a long-term commitment to the company and the company is recouping their training investment.  CPs are there for 5-8 months MAYBE, so not much chance for ROI there.

I've never had a "real" job where I got to have control over the days/times I worked.  I agreed to work a certain schedule or have certain availability.  Again, however, I was being hired for the long-term, not a short stint, so that gave me the privilege of asking for certain days off.  The CP asks up front if you can give full availability, so it's not like you are blindsided by that notion.  

You mention the 60 hour weeks, but it should be noted that you are paid overtime and often that overtime goes to CPs before it goes to statused CMs.  I loved me some 60 hour paychecks!

CPs also are given housing and transportation at greatly reduced prices.  Try seeing how much a similar (close to property, gated) apartment would cost with all of the deposits, utilities, etc.  Those are costs incurred by statused CMs that CPs do not have to worry about.

Please remember that Disney is a corporation and profits matter to its shareholders. It has to find a balance of expenses, including wages, so, no, it's not going to drop some fireworks to bump up paychecks.  The Company is well within the minimum wage laws and from an HR perspective, that simply isn't going to change, particularly when so much is invested in training and educational opportunities.  That is an opportunity cost they are simply not going to make.

I think the above poster hit the nail on the head, though, about being serious about it.  Life (and the CP) is what YOU make it.  If you come with a positive attitude and a clear understanding of what you are in for (easily gleaned from threads like this one or blogs) and understand that it is work and not a big party all the time, you should be just fine.  Yes, there are opportunities for friendship and fun, but there are also tremendous opportunities to learn and grow, IF you are serious about taking advantage of them and those are what will give you equity on your resume and in your life.

As far as driving goes, gas is the same here as it is in Ohio most days (my husband is there, we compare prices).  I recently did a road trip through FL-GA-TN-AR-OK-TX-LA-MS-AL-FL and gas was within .10 everywhere I stopped.  When my DDs were on the CP, they kept a "gas cup" in the car and friends who hitched rides made a donation.  They generally never had to pay for their own gas.  We also have not found it a difficult place to drive with the exception of their being tourist traffic and they sometimes don't know where they are going.  You learn routes around the usual and which stores to go to in order to avoid them.


----------



## Anna's_Order

Pure_Imagination said:


> And I wouldn't feel *too* sorry for Disney, personally, as far as money goes. I mean, look how much they probably spend on just, say, fireworks, for one week. I think they could afford to pay me a little bit more than minimum wage, especially when we're moving across the country, taking a semester out of school, and working over 40 hours a week for them.



Ugh, this just makes me sick. Do you have any idea how many people are out of work? How many people are trying to make ends meet on shorter hours, and willing to work for ANYTHING? Just to keep a roof over their heads and be able to eat?

There were 8000 people at an open interview to make minimum wage at some crappy burger joint part-time here where I live.

What makes you think Disney should pay YOU, some kid with an overpriced college education, probably was still living at home, more than minimum wage?

Where do you get off thinking the Disney Company is looking for "cheap labor"?

In this economy, taking on someone holding a "Will Work For Food" sign is not "using cheap labor". Try to appreciate the blessings around you.

(This is not trolling, for some of the more sensitve members. This is a heartfelt and appropriately expressed opinion)


----------



## Berlioz70

I think previous posters responded excellently, just a couple additional thoughts...



Pure_Imagination said:


> We also don't get benefits as CPs. It's not like a "real" job...



That's because it's not a real job, it's an internship; consider yourself lucky that they pay anything. 



Pure_Imagination said:


> I think they could afford to pay me a little bit more than minimum wage...



They can afford it and they pay it. ALL CPs make more than minimum wage.


----------



## mickmom728

My son will be arriving Aug. 9 for the College Program and I have some questions about discounts they receive.  We are planning our trips to visit and want to get the best "bang for our buck" as far as room and tickets go.  I was fortunate enough to get a PIN for 40% but that will expire in a few days.  I also got the 30/35/40 PIN which I can use until the end of the year.
My questions are: 1. When are the blackout dates for their discounts(until the end of 2010)?  
                           2. How much of a discount do they get when they buy park tickets(we have 4 people and the gate pass is for 3, right?)
                           3. Do they get any discount on the meal plans for the friends and families?
    Thanks--I know I will probably have more but Disney's extension of free dining is making my head spin with the possibilities!


----------



## SweaterInJune

Pure_Imagination said:


> And I wouldn't feel *too* sorry for Disney, personally, as far as money goes. I mean, look how much they probably spend on just, say, fireworks, for one week. I think they could afford to pay me a little bit more than minimum wage, especially when we're moving across the country, taking a semester out of school, and working over 40 hours a week for them.



What I said about the huge financial difference given a wage change is NOT about feeling sorry for the company.  Not at all.  I'd like to see how far that extra dollar goes for you when it is in your pocket and there are no fireworks at night. The guests would be complaining to you--and likely quit coming; therefore the company won't need or want you.

Furthermore, as I've said before, and I know others have, Disney pays MORE than minimum wage.  At the time I did my CP I had never made as much per hour in a non-tipped job.  

Most importantly, though, I have to say, whether or not Disney can afford to pay more is not the point.  Those who participate in the program CHOOSE to move across the country, CHOOSE to take a semester off of school, and KNOW they will be working A LOT.  Disney really doesn't mask this.  They also don't scout out people who aren't independently interested and force them to participate.  We CHOOSE to participate in an internship at Disney, and are informed of what to expect up front (wage, hours, living arrangements, etc.)

That said, again, the program is not for everyone.  Some Love it. Some hate it.  

I know a few people who share your opinion on all of this, and you are absolutely entitled to it, but I, necessarily, must disagree...


----------



## cassidyh

glendalais said:


> Actually GPS units don't work very well on Disney Property either. They have most of the major roads, but it's more of an issue that the legal addresses for most WDW Facilities aren't actually where they're physically located (or are located in Backstage areas where you can't go).
> 
> Case in point, every so often GPS units will send someone towards Avenue of the Stars in Bay Lake. Problem with that is that Avenue of the Stars is a Backstage Road at Epcot, and isn't publically accessible.



Goods news on this one though: MouseSavers.com actually has a Points of Interest for WDW locations that you can download onto your GPS. It supposedly has the hotels, parks, and stuff.  You can check out more info on it *here* 

Again though, you are right. I used GPS on a trip in March and it didn't do much for me at all! I haven't had a chance to use the POIs yet, but I think it's really helped other people on the DIS.


----------



## SportsChick

Berlioz70 said:


> They can afford it and they pay it. ALL CPs make more than minimum wage.



Actually that's not true. Minimum wage in Florida is $7.25 per hour - exactly what my role pays


----------



## DisneyTampa

Here's a great website that a bunch of alumni put together with all the details about the program:

http://www.hcsentinel.com/disney/index.htm


----------



## khancock

DisneyTampa said:


> Here's a great website that a bunch of alumni put together with all the details about the program:



"The three different times that Disney has for their programs are spring, summer, and fall."

When a site misses something as basic as the actual program time frames, I have to question the accuracy of anything else on there.  IMHO- not great.


----------



## teamlouise

khancock said:


> "The three different times that Disney has for their programs are spring, summer, and fall."
> 
> When a site misses something as basic as the actual program time frames, I have to question the accuracy of anything else on there.  IMHO- not great.



The Disney World CP offers a summer program for alumni


----------



## Berlioz70

mickmom728 said:


> 1. When are the blackout dates for their discounts(until the end of 2010)?



There are not blackouts on room discounts. It's more of a try to book and hope something is available. It's the same process for booking a dining reservation.



mickmom728 said:


> 2. How much of a discount do they get when they buy park tickets(we have 4 people and the gate pass is for 3, right?)



10% off. Yes, it's up to 3 people per day (6 days).



mickmom728 said:


> 3. Do they get any discount on the meal plans for the friends and families?



Depends. Sometimes they'll offer a discount during slower times. Currently there is no discounted dining.


----------



## mickmom728

Berlioz, thanks for the answers to my questions!  Are there any blackout dates on using the maingate pass?  TIA


----------



## khancock

teamlouise said:


> The Disney World CP offers a summer program for alumni



Not always.  There have been times when there wasn't anything offered.  When they do have it, it really isn't a full fledged program.  It is more of an opportunity to return to work over the summer in a handful of positions.  They do not offer the full role list.  There is usually only 1 or maybe 2 dates.  Also they don't offer any of the courses then.  

There haven't just been 3 programs since the late 90's.  When they introduced the advantage programs, they eliminated the summer program.


----------



## Berlioz70

mickmom728 said:


> Berlioz, thanks for the answers to my questions!  Are there any blackout dates on using the maingate pass?  TIA



Yes, there are blackout dates. They post them three months out so we currently know the dates through September. You'll have access to those dates once you get access to the Hub.


----------



## psherman42

Hey guys. I've asked about this before but can anyone give me some insight into the web based interview we have to do? For whatever reason that part really freaks me out. So, what exactly is it and what kinds of questions are asked? And I've heard parts of it are timed. If so, how much and are we told how much time we have? Anyway, thanks.


----------



## SportsChick

Answer honestly and strongly and you'll be fine. The timed parts are like 10 seconds a question? Maybe 15. It's to get your gut reaction, so you can't think about it too much


----------



## Anna's_Order

SportsChick said:


> Answer honestly and strongly and you'll be fine. The timed parts are like 10 seconds a question? Maybe 15. It's to get your gut reaction, so you can't think about it too much



TIMED? Thats not fair..or legal...


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Anna's_Order said:


> TIMED? Thats not fair..or legal...



It's legal. They give you about 20 to 30 seconds to question a few questions. Most are not timed so don't really worry about it.


----------



## graygables

Anna's_Order said:


> TIMED? Thats not fair..or legal...



"Fair" is such a relative term, and I promise you, Disney HR would not do anything illegal in their hiring practices.


----------



## Anna's_Order

graygables said:


> "Fair" is such a relative term, and I promise you, Disney HR would not do anything illegal in their hiring practices.



Well I hate surveys and interviews that catch you off guard....Its just sneaky


----------



## chexie

it's not to sneaky if you can find out what you need to know like, timing on the web iterview questions, on websites like this or just by searching in google. just got to take the time to do the research


----------



## graygables

Anna's_Order said:


> Well I hate surveys and interviews that catch you off guard....Its just sneaky



Then I would suggest not interviewing. For any job.  Part of the construction of interview questions is trying to catch someone off guard to get a true, visceral response rather than something preplanned. There is nothing sneaky about it; it's simply good business practice.

Companies are using surveys.  It's not unique to Disney and it's for the purpose of sorting out those who are suitable to their organizational culture and structure from those who may not be a good fit. In this job market, there are simply too many applications for companies to go through them all and the survey is an effective weeding tool.

Disney in particular has a very strong organizational culture and buy-in is essential to be successful as a Cast Member.


----------



## Anna's_Order

graygables said:


> Then I would suggest not interviewing. For any job.  Part of the construction of interview questions is trying to catch someone off guard to get a true, visceral response rather than something preplanned. There is nothing sneaky about it; it's simply good business practice.
> 
> Companies are using surveys.  It's not unique to Disney and it's for the purpose of sorting out those who are suitable to their organizational culture and structure from those who may not be a good fit. In this job market, there are simply too many applications for companies to go through them all and the survey is an effective weeding tool.
> 
> Disney in particular has a very strong organizational culture and buy-in is essential to be successful as a Cast Member.





Um, I'm very good at interviewing for jobs. Even when I don't get hired, they always say that they're surprised by my interviewing skills.

Its cool, I'm pretty good at BS-ing on the spot. Only reason I've gotten as far as is.

I just hate companies that force your hand in BS-ing. Because honesty in today's world is dead....

Like today I was taking my one-year employee survey. They ask stupid questions like: Do you feel management is superior:

A) Always
B) Never less than fantastic
C) Agree completely

Sometimes, I wonder what idiots came up with these surveys and online interviews to begin with... Its guarunteed BS from start to finish..


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Hi, I'm asking this for DD. Does anyone know the average number of people that apply to Disney CP versus the average number accepted? 
Thanks!


----------



## illini4princess

Anna's_Order said:


> Well I hate surveys and interviews that catch you off guard....Its just sneaky



The most important thing is that you use the correct frame of mind and are consistent. 

For example if a question was (I think this is actually one of the questions): How often do you arrive someplace late?

a) never
b) sometimes
c) often
d) very frequently

Now, I technically have two answers for this. In everyday life I would say c, because I'm often late (bad habit I know). But on the interview, I'd say a, because I'm very rarely late for situations like work, interviews, etc. The problems people run into with the Web-Interview is that they answer questions from an everyday perspective and not a professional perspective. Another example:

I get annoyed by people:
a) never
b) sometimes
c) often
d) very frequently

My everyday persona would put D, because people annoy me a lot and I have a short threshold lol. But in a professional situation it's easier to hold my calm and let things slide.

And again, keep answers consistent. Some questions are asked multiple times but asked in a different way. So if you say you enjoy working with people on one question, don't say that you prefer solo projects in another question.


----------



## SportsChick

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Hi, I'm asking this for DD. Does anyone know the average number of people that apply to Disney CP versus the average number accepted?
> Thanks!



My recruiter going into the FA/Fall 2010 semester said that on average there are 15,000+ who apply for approximately 5,000 spots. I know a bunch get weeded out during the online interview, but he didn't say how many.

I don't know how accurate those numbers are, they're just what was said to me


----------



## chexie

I know they let less people into the Dinsey Land Program than WDW because it's smaller and requires less people. And i've read that the number they admit also depends on how much available housing they have.


----------



## mollay

Illini, you're the best.   The web interview is the only thing I'm nervous about and your post just makes me feel so much more confident about it.  Thankyou!!


----------



## Anna's_Order

illini4princess said:


> The most important thing is that you use the correct frame of mind and are consistent.
> 
> For example if a question was (I think this is actually one of the questions): How often do you arrive someplace late?
> 
> a) never
> b) sometimes
> c) often
> d) very frequently
> 
> Now, I technically have two answers for this. In everyday life I would say c, because I'm often late (bad habit I know). But on the interview, I'd say a, because I'm very rarely late for situations like work, interviews, etc. The problems people run into with the Web-Interview is that they answer questions from an everyday perspective and not a professional perspective. Another example:
> 
> I get annoyed by people:
> a) never
> b) sometimes
> c) often
> d) very frequently
> 
> My everyday persona would put D, because people annoy me a lot and I have a short threshold lol. But in a professional situation it's easier to hold my calm and let things slide.
> 
> And again, keep answers consistent. Some questions are asked multiple times but asked in a different way. So if you say you enjoy working with people on one question, don't say that you prefer solo projects in another question.



Exaclty. Like I said, BS from start to finish..


----------



## ltwentyone

I just got an email saying all cast members are required to have renters insurance. I always thought it was optional. Has it always been required? I don't know how I am going to afford to pay that. =\


----------



## ZeroToHero

It's not required. It's weird people are getting this email... I haven't gotten it (yet).

It's just strongly suggested. And renter's insurance really isn't that much - also, it may be covered by your parents' insurance. Mine is, because this is an "internship," the apartments are considered dorms under my policy. Check with your coverage.


----------



## psherman42

SportsChick said:


> Answer honestly and strongly and you'll be fine. The timed parts are like 10 seconds a question? Maybe 15. It's to get your gut reaction, so you can't think about it too much





Disney_Lover06 said:


> It's legal. They give you about 20 to 30 seconds to question a few questions. Most are not timed so don't really worry about it.





illini4princess said:


> The most important thing is that you use the correct frame of mind and are consistent.
> 
> For example if a question was (I think this is actually one of the questions): How often do you arrive someplace late?
> 
> a) never
> b) sometimes
> c) often
> d) very frequently
> 
> Now, I technically have two answers for this. In everyday life I would say c, because I'm often late (bad habit I know). But on the interview, I'd say a, because I'm very rarely late for situations like work, interviews, etc. The problems people run into with the Web-Interview is that they answer questions from an everyday perspective and not a professional perspective. Another example:
> 
> I get annoyed by people:
> a) never
> b) sometimes
> c) often
> d) very frequently
> 
> My everyday persona would put D, because people annoy me a lot and I have a short threshold lol. But in a professional situation it's easier to hold my calm and let things slide.
> 
> And again, keep answers consistent. Some questions are asked multiple times but asked in a different way. So if you say you enjoy working with people on one question, don't say that you prefer solo projects in another question.


Thank you guys so much. Are all the timed questions in one section or are they scattered throughout?


----------



## SportsChick

They're grouped together and they let you know that they're timed before you start the section. They're not hard questions at all, take a deep breath and be honest and consistant and you'll be fine


----------



## graygables

SportsChick said:


> They're not hard questions at all, take a deep breath and be honest and consistant and you'll be fine



That's the key, being HONEST.  Think of it like an eye exam.  If you squint just right, you MIGHT be able to read the line, but that's not giving a true assessment of your vision.  Once your glasses are made, you will very likely be unhappy with them because you cannot see properly.  That is the idea behind the questions, to assess how you will adjust to the unique culture of the College Program.

While I also agree with the PP somewhat on the viewing the questions from a professional standpoint, don't overestimate things like your being on time or putting up with annoying people.  If you are easily annoyed, there will be MANY times you will encounter that, so don't be all sunshine and butterflies about your answers.  It's important that the "glasses" fit.

About being late...being late is a BIG thing not only at WDW, but in life, so if you are chronically late, work on getting better at it.  I used to have that problem, but once I realized it's actually a show of disrespect to those who are waiting, it becomes easier to plan one's time to be respectful of everyone's schedule.  You will be surprised how much respect you will earn by being on time, people REALLY appreciate that, particularly in the business world.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

SportsChick said:


> My recruiter going into the FA/Fall 2010 semester said that on average there are 15,000+ who apply for approximately 5,000 spots. I know a bunch get weeded out during the online interview, but he didn't say how many.
> 
> I don't know how accurate those numbers are, they're just what was said to me


 
Well, thanks for the info. I appreciate it. 

Hmmmm....
I wonder what sorts of things people are saying/doing in the online interview that causes them to be weeded out?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Well, thanks for the info. I appreciate it.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> I wonder what sorts of things people are saying/doing in the online interview that causes them to be weeded out?



Not being consistent with your answers. That's the big thing in my opinion.


----------



## psherman42

Thanks guys! I'm so nervous about this. lol.


----------



## MajorThomasina

I'm going to apply to the spring semester once the opportunity arises. I had a couple questions myself.

What are the requirements to get into the high school program? As long as you graduated within the last 48 months, correct? I planned on getting into the college program if I don't get accepted in the high school one, but I was wondering if there are a certain number of credits I need before I get accepted. If that is true, I assume that I need to speak with my counselor about what qualifies as one full semester...or does Disney have their own view on that? Do both the HP and CP take classes and work? Does one do more than the other? Hope that makes sense. And also, is it entirely possible to become a "real" CM after the semester ends? I think I have an exceptional chance at being a "fur" CM due to my height (4'11")


----------



## SportsChick

You only have to be enrolled in college for one semester to do the CP. There is no minimum amount of credits 

My university has three semesters (well, 5, but summer is broken into 3 parts). Fall, Summer 1, Summer 2, Summer 3 and Spring. 2 of the summers are 6 weeks and the other is 12 weeks. 

I think the technical rule is that you have to have completed one semester and be enrolled at the time of application, so you can apply during your first semester of college if you really wanted to.


----------



## psherman42

Can anyone explain how the classes work? If I get accepted I'm probably going to take one or two of the collegiate courses(depending on if I can get credit back at school) and I'm just wondering how you'd go about registering and how many weeks they are? Also, what's the average number of classes a CP takes?


----------



## Berlioz70

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Well, thanks for the info. I appreciate it.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> I wonder what sorts of things people are saying/doing in the online interview that causes them to be weeded out?



There are three or four questions that only have one right answer, if you answer it incorrectly you are automatically out. Things like having full availability, working holidays, agreeing to a background check, etc. 

I was told the most common mistake people make is the background check question. There are lots of "have you been charged with xyz..." back to back and by accident people will click 'no' when asked if they agree to a background check. So read the questions carefully!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Someone mentioned earlier renter's insurance. I'm pretty sure that's always been required for the DL program but not WDW. Which program are you guys in?


----------



## psherman42

I have a couple more questions. A while ago I went through this thread and the interview questions thread and saved a whole bunch of stuff into a word document and started thinking of anwers to common interview questions so that if I get passed the web interview I'd be prepared. I'm going through it now and some of questions are things like, would you rather work in a fast or slow paced environment and would you prefer to work indoors or outdoors. Are 1-2 sentence answers ok for these types of questions? And also, I hear they often ask about favorite movie/ride/character/etc., do you explain why it's your favorite? Haha sorry for all the questions lately.


----------



## illini4princess

psherman42 said:


> And also, I hear they often ask about favorite movie/ride/character/etc., do you explain why it's your favorite?



Probably a short explanation would be fine. It would be a bit awkward to just say "Sleeping Beauty" and then have dead silence lol. The most important thing with the question though I would think is that you actually say a Disney movie/character! Believe it or not people will answer saying Anastasia or the Swan Princess or something, neither of which are Disney movies!


----------



## psherman42

illini4princess said:


> Probably a short explanation would be fine. It would be a bit awkward to just say "Sleeping Beauty" and then have dead silence lol. The most important thing with the question though I would think is that you actually say a Disney movie/character! Believe it or not people will answer saying Anastasia or the Swan Princess or something, neither of which are Disney movies!


Haha that's true. Thanks.


----------



## AliSW

I was surprised that they didn't ask my favorite anything.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

On the length of answers: you're doing an interview, not writing a book, so I think 1-2 sentence answers are mostly fine for the basic questions. When I was asked those kind of questions like, "would you rather work inside or outside?" I simply said "inside because I know if humidity is this bad here it has to be a million times worse in Florida!" and she laughed about that. And I ended up on a rotation that still left me outside for long periods of time, lol (but at least it wasn't *too* humid yet!).

Of course you still want to make sure you answer the question fully and explain yourself well, so take your time. Rushing through things doesn't sound too good, usually.


----------



## meganDCP2010

psherman42 said:


> I have a couple more questions. A while ago I went through this thread and the interview questions thread and saved a whole bunch of stuff into a word document and started thinking of anwers to common interview questions so that if I get passed the web interview I'd be prepared. I'm going through it now and some of questions are things like, would you rather work in a fast or slow paced environment and would you prefer to work indoors or outdoors. Are 1-2 sentence answers ok for these types of questions? And also, I hear they often ask about favorite movie/ride/character/etc., do you explain why it's your favorite? Haha sorry for all the questions lately.


They didn't ask anything about my favorites, but it depends on who interviews you.

They pretty much ask general questions, like "Why do you want to work for Disney?"  You'll be fine, since it seems like you already did a lot of your homework beforehand.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Berlioz70 said:


> There are three or four questions that only have one right answer, if you answer it incorrectly you are automatically out. Things like having full availability, working holidays, agreeing to a background check, etc.
> 
> I was told the most common mistake people make is the background check question. There are lots of "have you been charged with xyz..." back to back and by accident people will click 'no' when asked if they agree to a background check. So read the questions carefully!


 
Wow, that is very helpful, thanks.  The post above was in response to a question I asked about the types of things applicants do/say that get them weeded out of the online interview.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Hi, I am wondering about the safety issues of bus stops at night for female students. For example, let's say a female cp student residing in Patterson gets off the bus at 2 am, 3 am after a long shift at work. I heard Patterson has no bus stop, so she will be getting off the bus at Chatham? I also heard this Chatham bus stop is a public bus stop, unlike the bus stop at Vista. If I'm wrong, bear with me or correct me, lol. My concern would be the walk from Chatham bus stop to Patterson at 3 am. 

1.  Would you say there are always others always getting off the bus at 2 am, 3 am, etc., or is there a chance the student could be getting off the bus alone or at least walking to Patterson alone? 

2. What kind of walk is this? Through a parking lot? Through lighted walkways? Near a wooded area?

3. Same situation, but instead, the student is staying at Chatham. Any issues there from the bus stop to a more safe location?

If I sound like a parent it's because I am. I would appreciate any info on this. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ZeroToHero

tinkerbellmagic said:


> Hi, I am wondering about the safety issues of bus stops at night for female students. For example, let's say a female cp student residing in Patterson gets off the bus at 2 am, 3 am after a long shift at work. I heard Patterson has no bus stop, so she will be getting off the bus at Chatham? I also heard this Chatham bus stop is a public bus stop, unlike the bus stop at Vista. If I'm wrong, bear with me or correct me, lol. My concern would be the walk from Chatham bus stop to Patterson at 3 am.
> 
> 1.  Would you say there are always others always getting off the bus at 2 am, 3 am, etc., or is there a chance the student could be getting off the bus alone or at least walking to Patterson alone?
> 
> 2. What kind of walk is this? Through a parking lot? Through lighted walkways? Near a wooded area?
> 
> 3. Same situation, but instead, the student is staying at Chatham. Any issues there from the bus stop to a more safe location?
> 
> If I sound like a parent it's because I am. I would appreciate any info on this. Thanks a bunch!



1- I would say, if your daughter is getting off the bus at 2 or 3 am, she probably would be working an EMH shift or just a really late night, probably at MK, and you'd definitely have lots of other CPs getting off at the same time.

2- http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....378582,-81.490552&spn=0.005031,0.007789&z=17

Here's a map. See the dark roofed buildings? That's Chatham. The light roofed buildings are Patterson. At least.... I'm pretty sure. The street names make sense like that. I'm not sure what's across I-drive, but maybe someone else can name the rest of the things around that area.

Either way, it's not bad at all.

3- As you can see, it's not bad. And there's security.


----------



## rachaelfig

The Chatham bus stop is NOT a public stop - there will never be anyone other than CPs getting off there. The difference between the Chatham and Vista stops is that the Vista stop is inside the complex gate, while the Chatham stop is outside the gate, probably because CPs from other complexes have to be signed in after 9 PM and Patterson doesn't have its own stop. The walk from Chatham to Patterson isn't that far, maybe 5 minutes tops, and it's on a lighted street (with sidewalks I believe) and there isn't any non-CP traffic. There probably will always be other people making that walk, even late at night. The MK busses are pretty much always stuffed late at night because CPs as a rule tend to close.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

ZeroToHero said:


> 1- I would say, if your daughter is getting off the bus at 2 or 3 am, she probably would be working an EMH shift or just a really late night, probably at MK, and you'd definitely have lots of other CPs getting off at the same time.
> 
> 2- http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....378582,-81.490552&spn=0.005031,0.007789&z=17
> 
> Here's a map. See the dark roofed buildings? That's Chatham. The light roofed buildings are Patterson. At least.... I'm pretty sure. The street names make sense like that. I'm not sure what's across I-drive, but maybe someone else can name the rest of the things around that area.
> 
> Either way, it's not bad at all.
> 
> 3- As you can see, it's not bad. And there's security.


 
Thank you for the information and the very helpful map. I appreciate it. 



rachaelfig said:


> The Chatham bus stop is NOT a public stop - there will never be anyone other than CPs getting off there. The difference between the Chatham and Vista stops is that the Vista stop is inside the complex gate, while the Chatham stop is outside the gate, probably because CPs from other complexes have to be signed in after 9 PM and Patterson doesn't have its own stop. The walk from Chatham to Patterson isn't that far, maybe 5 minutes tops, and it's on a lighted street (with sidewalks I believe) and there isn't any non-CP traffic. There probably will always be other people making that walk, even late at night. The MK busses are pretty much always stuffed late at night because CPs as a rule tend to close.


 
Thanks for correcting my assumption that the Chatham stop was a public bus stop. Not sure where I got that info. I'm glad to know it isn't a public stop. Thank you for the other info as well. I guess I needed reassurance.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Yes, especially if you're working Magic Kingdom there will be tons of people getting off the bus with her! Just use be careful, like you always would when walking at night, but anywhere around the apartments really is safe and secure! I felt completely safe living there and walking around there.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Pure_Imagination said:


> Yes, especially if you're working Magic Kingdom there will be tons of people getting off the bus with her! Just use be careful, like you always would when walking at night, but anywhere around the apartments really is safe and secure! I felt completely safe living there and walking around there.


 
Well, thank you for the helpful info! It helps put my mind at ease.


----------



## Anna's_Order

Berlioz70 said:


> There are three or four questions that only have one right answer, if you answer it incorrectly you are automatically out. Things like having full availability, working holidays, agreeing to a background check, etc.
> 
> I was told the most common mistake people make is the background check question. There are lots of "have you been charged with xyz..." back to back and by accident people will click 'no' when asked if they agree to a background check. So read the questions carefully!



Awww..man! If you mess up on that, can you call some representative and say, "Hey, I accidently clicked the wrong answer, can you reset it so I can retake the test?"


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Anna's_Order said:


> Awww..man! If you mess up on that, can you call some representative and say, "Hey, I accidently clicked the wrong answer, can you reset it so I can retake the test?"



Usually no, they don't reset the test for you if you click the wrong answer by mistake. However, I have heard of a few cases where they have let someone retake the test. But most of the time it is due to a server error. Just read the questions slowly, answer honestly and you'll be fine.


----------



## khancock

Anna's_Order said:


> Awww..man! If you mess up on that, can you call some representative and say, "Hey, I accidently clicked the wrong answer, can you reset it so I can retake the test?"



I have a feeling that one of the things it is testing someone on is their attention to detail.


----------



## Anna's_Order

khancock said:


> I have a feeling that one of the things it is testing someone on is their attention to detail.



Hhmp! You think, comrade? 

I'm guess criminal record immediately disqualifies you for the program? Any criminal charges, probably, even misdemeanors?


----------



## graygables

Anna's_Order said:


> Hhmp! You think, comrade?
> 
> I'm guess criminal record immediately disqualifies you for the program? Any criminal charges, probably, even misdemeanors?



There is a background check with fingerprints involved during the check-in process and I have heard of people turning around and going back home.


----------



## jewjubean

graygables said:


> There is a background check with fingerprints involved during the check-in process and I have heard of people turning around and going back home.



Yep.... It happened for our program. They found out they would have to go through that and they left. I dont know why someone would go through all that just to turn around. Why they didnt ask before they got down there.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ I know! At pretty much any job they ask if you're willing to submit to a background test, or whatever, and especially at somewhere like Disney where they have a huge responsibility when it comes to security! They can't let just anyone in.


----------



## glendalais

Anna's_Order said:


> Hhmp! You think, comrade?
> 
> I'm guess criminal record immediately disqualifies you for the program? Any criminal charges, probably, even misdemeanors?



All past criminal convictions are considered on a case-by-case basis. Prior convictions do not automatically disqualify you from employment. However, persons convicted of certain crimes which offend the public morality; or those with criminal records which suggest that they may pose a risk to the Company, fellow Cast Members or our Guests, will likely undergo much scrutiny.


----------



## Anna's_Order

jewjubean said:


> Yep.... It happened for our program. They found out they would have to go through that and they left. I dont know why someone would go through all that just to turn around. Why they didnt ask before they got down there.



Err.. I don't mind doing the background check, its just that they might not like what they find. 

I'm supposed to get most of mine erased when I'm an adult, but what if a teensy bit of adult record shows up?

Will they say I can't do the program?


----------



## ifoceanscollide

It's totally a case by case thing. They give you a chance to explain, but you have to be up front about it. I can remember several people who were turned away due to criminal records, but it's not an automatic disqualification.


----------



## TweedleMe

I've asked this to many people but I like to get opinions from all different sources...
My main question with the college program is how much money should I have to bring down with me?
I've heard 300-500...
I don't have a lot of money so "budget-wise" how much should I bring?


----------



## graygables

Anna's_Order said:


> Err.. I don't mind doing the background check, its just that they might not like what they find.
> 
> I'm supposed to get most of mine erased when I'm an adult, but what if a teensy bit of adult record shows up?
> 
> Will they say I can't do the program?




This is definitely something you do not want to hem-haw about on the questionnaire or with a recruiter if you get to that point. Be truthful and the recruiter should be able to offer clearer insight.  As I said, people have been sent home b/c of the background check and it stinks to be them. It's a very serious process.


----------



## SportsChick

TweedleMe said:


> I've asked this to many people but I like to get opinions from all different sources...
> My main question with the college program is how much money should I have to bring down with me?
> I've heard 300-500...
> I don't have a lot of money so "budget-wise" how much should I bring?



Enough to get you by for 2-3 weeks. That includes groceries/food, shoes for your new location, any fun money, bill money etc. For everyone that figure is going to be different. 

Our first paycheck is like nothing because it's generally only for a couple of days, the second one has double rent taken out so not until the third do you have a "normal" check.


----------



## Anna's_Order

SportsChick said:


> Enough to get you by for 2-3 weeks. That includes groceries/food, shoes for your new location, any fun money, bill money etc. For everyone that figure is going to be different.
> 
> Our first paycheck is like nothing because it's generally only for a couple of days, the second one has double rent taken out so not until the third do you have a "normal" check.



Do you really make as much money as you would in an actual job??? I mean, I had planned to have enough saved aside to cover my expenses (except housing) for the entire length of the program. I'll be keeping my bank account so I should have as much money as I need.


----------



## Anna's_Order

graygables said:


> This is definitely something you do not want to hem-haw about on the questionnaire or with a recruiter if you get to that point. Be truthful and the recruiter should be able to offer clearer insight.  As I said, people have been sent home b/c of the background check and it stinks to be them. It's a very serious process.



I know its very serious, and I'm counting on the fact that most of my record will become clean. I don't want it to disqualify me, but I'm afraid if I even mentioned the tip of the iceberg the recruiter would hang up the phone on me. I guess I should have thought of that a while ago, but at least there's less damage done since I'm not quite legal adult status.


----------



## SportsChick

Anna's_Order said:


> Do you really make as much money as you would in an actual job??? I mean, I had planned to have enough saved aside to cover my expenses (except housing) for the entire length of the program. I'll be keeping my bank account so I should have as much money as I need.



Guess that depends on what a regular job is to you. I'm Main Entrance Operations which is going to pay minimum wage. I haven't made minimum wage since I was 17, many moons ago


----------



## dsnymnky86

You should also keep in mind that it is the minimum wage for either Cali or Fl depending on which program you are doing, and that minimum wage might be different than where you currently are for example IL min wage is now 8.75 and I believe Floridas is somewhere around 7 something an hour


----------



## SportsChick

It's $7.25

Something else to consider is that if you live in a state that has income tax, you're going to want to plan for that as Florida does not have a state income tax. The only tax that comes out of your check is federal


----------



## ZeroToHero

SportsChick said:


> It's $7.25
> 
> Something else to consider is that if you live in a state that has income tax, you're going to want to plan for that as Florida does not have a state income tax. The only tax that comes out of your check is federal



Yeah, that's going to stink. Because I have to pay Massachusetts money I made in Florida, right? :/


----------



## ifoceanscollide

Anna's_Order said:


> I know its very serious, and I'm counting on the fact that most of my record will become clean. I don't want it to disqualify me, but I'm afraid if I even mentioned the tip of the iceberg the recruiter would hang up the phone on me. I guess I should have thought of that a while ago, but at least there's less damage done since I'm not quite legal adult status.




well, you might wanna think real hard about not mentioning anything that may or may not show up...

Because I can pretty much guarantee you that if you DONT say anything and something does come up on your background check, they will NOT look favorably on it.


----------



## Iris

ZeroToHero said:


> Yeah, that's going to stink. Because I have to pay Massachusetts money I made in Florida, right? :/



Not sure about Mass but I know for a fact that any money earned outside the state of Indiana must be reported on the State Income Tax Returns.  Also in Indiana, if you live in one county but work in both that county and another, taxes are taken out for both counties.  When I worked at the Disney Store in Lake County, i had taxes taken out in both Lake and LP counties.  Just something to keep in mind when filing tax returns and filling out W-2s.  You can always have a little bit extra taken out of your paycheck to cover state tax incomes.


----------



## SportsChick

ZeroToHero said:


> Yeah, that's going to stink. Because I have to pay Massachusetts money I made in Florida, right? :/



I think so, I have a lot of family up there - my father would probably know off hand, I know he worked in Rhode Island for a while.

What part of MA are you in? I grew up in Taunton.


----------



## ZeroToHero

SportsChick said:


> I think so, I have a lot of family up there - my father would probably know off hand, I know he worked in Rhode Island for a while.
> 
> What part of MA are you in? I grew up in Taunton.



Yeah, it sounds right. It just doesn't make... sense. Haha. But hey, it is what it is.

And I'm right outside of Boston - I know where Taunton is!


----------



## psherman42

I'm just wondering, how often(if at all) do people get placed at a role they didn't even check off on their checklist? Because for whatever reason, I'm terrified that if I get accepted I'll get stuck in custodial or housekeeping(I even had a dream that this happened...) even though I have no intention of checking these off. I'm planning on applying as soon as the apps go up so every role should still have spots but I'm so worried about this.


----------



## SportsChick

They asked me about QSFB during my interview and I said that if it was the only way I was going to get into the program, I'd take it. I did not check it on my role sheet. 

I wasn't put there, I got Main Entrance Operations


----------



## ifoceanscollide

I'm in a role that I didn't check off and wasn't even mentioned during my interview. I was unhappy at first, but then I remembered that I would rather be doing ANYTHING at Disneyland as opposed to some office job back in Dallas


----------



## AliSW

Are you supposed to do the Mission Timekeeper thing? I tried the other day but even though I could see the rocket it wouldn't load. Maybe it's because I have a mac?


----------



## flowergirlbecca

ZeroToHero said:


> Yeah, it sounds right. It just doesn't make... sense. Haha. But hey, it is what it is.
> 
> And I'm right outside of Boston - I know where Taunton is!



Hey, that's funny  - I go to school in Boston!


----------



## psherman42

ifoceanscollide said:


> I'm in a role that I didn't check off and wasn't even mentioned during my interview. I was unhappy at first, but then I remembered that I would rather be doing ANYTHING at Disneyland as opposed to some office job back in Dallas



Which role did you get?


----------



## meganDCP2010

AliSW said:


> Are you supposed to do the Mission Timekeeper thing? I tried the other day but even though I could see the rocket it wouldn't load. Maybe it's because I have a mac?



No, you're not required to play it.


----------



## ZeroToHero

AliSW said:


> Are you supposed to do the Mission Timekeeper thing? I tried the other day but even though I could see the rocket it wouldn't load. Maybe it's because I have a mac?



It takes about 15 minutes to load the first time you play it. After that, it's pretty fast.

I have a Mac too.




flowergirlbecca said:


> Hey, that's funny  - I go to school in Boston!



Oh yeah? Me too! Haha. There are a lot of schools in Boston though... you don't go to Suffolk, by any chance, do you?


----------



## flowergirlbecca

ZeroToHero said:


> Oh yeah? Me too! Haha. There are a lot of schools in Boston though... you don't go to Suffolk, by any chance, do you?



Haha, no, Emmanuel actually.. Suffolk was my first choice for a while but then they didn't offer me ANY financial aid  ... needless to say I did not attend!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

flowergirlbecca said:


> Haha, no, Emmanuel actually.. Suffolk was my first choice for a while but then they didn't offer me ANY financial aid  ... needless to say I did not attend!!



Ugh, yeah, I can definitely understand that. And I have friends at Emmanuel! 

 Apologies to everyone else... we sort of took over the thread. Haha.


----------



## flowergirlbecca

ZeroToHero said:


> Ugh, yeah, I can definitely understand that. And I have friends at Emmanuel!
> 
> Apologies to everyone else... we sort of took over the thread. Haha.



This is about to become a "by any chance do you know so and so...." Soooo to get this thread back on topic, I do have a question! (Haha, sooo many questions!)  

Is the concierge role "rare" to get? I was thinking of putting that as a second choice of mine, but I figure since my first choice is merchandise and they have a lot of slots open for that, I will most likely get it? I've also been told, if anything, do not choose QSFB because it has an astronomical turnover rate. Has anyone done QSFB and actually enjoyed it?


----------



## khancock

psherman42 said:


> I'm just wondering, how often(if at all) do people get placed at a role they didn't even check off on their checklist?



I think there is a blurb on the role checklist that says that they reserve the right to do this.  Since it isn't online right now, I can't check, but I'm pretty sure that is where it is.

If there is something you definately don't want to do, don't check it and specifically state during your interview that you don't want those.  It is OK to do this and won't upset them.

Just don't check stuff or agree to anything unless you really think you would be comfortable doing it.


----------



## Anna's_Order

SportsChick said:


> It's $7.25
> 
> Something else to consider is that if you live in a state that has income tax, you're going to want to plan for that as Florida does not have a state income tax. The only tax that comes out of your check is federal



But technically we aren't "living" in our home state, so state taxes should not apply. What if we've always evaded fedral taxes? Can we opt out of direct fedral tax deduction from our paychecks in the program?


----------



## SportsChick

Even if you're not living in your home state, it's still considered your permanent address (IE you're not establish residency in Florida) so you are responsible for taxes in your home state as far as I know. Like I said, I live here so I've never had to worry about state income taxes.

As for federal, you can't opt out of them as far as I know, you can claim a high number to have little taken out of your check, but that can mess you up when you go to file your taxes


----------



## psherman42

khancock said:


> I think there is a blurb on the role checklist that says that they reserve the right to do this.  Since it isn't online right now, I can't check, but I'm pretty sure that is where it is.
> 
> If there is something you definately don't want to do, don't check it and specifically state during your interview that you don't want those.  It is OK to do this and won't upset them.
> 
> Just don't check stuff or agree to anything unless you really think you would be comfortable doing it.



Thanks. Hopefully I'll have the opportunity to slip that in naturally that I don't want Custodial or Housekeeping.


----------



## graygables

SportsChick said:


> Even if you're not living in your home state, it's still considered your permanent address (IE you're not establish residency in Florida) so you are responsible for taxes in your home state as far as I know. Like I said, I live here so I've never had to worry about state income taxes.
> 
> As for federal, you can't opt out of them as far as I know, you can claim a high number to have little taken out of your check, but that can mess you up when you go to file your taxes



Even if you do put a higher number on your W-4 than you qualify for, you are still going to be paying a bit over 7.5% for FICA, so there's no way to completely avoid a deduction.  It is also wise to bear in mind that W-4s as well as W-2s at the end of the year are submitted to the IRS and matched with 1040s.  If there is no 1040, it will eventually trigger in the system and tax evasion is good for jail time.  It may take a few years, but it will catch up with you.  It's also ugly at the end of the year if your W-4 didn't take out enough and you wind up owing.


----------



## ihearrtsushi

I noticed a lot of people commenting that because they have their own Hub, they can find out where they are working in the parks.. How exactly does that work?


----------



## SportsChick

It's not having their own Hub, it's access to the Hub, the Disney internal website. We don't get access until we become CPs.

If you know someone with access (currently a CM) they can look you up in contacts, but it's really not supposed to happen because locations can change right up until check in


----------



## Iris

Anna's_Order said:


> But technically we aren't "living" in our home state, so state taxes should not apply. What if we've always evaded fedral taxes? Can we opt out of direct fedral tax deduction from our paychecks in the program?



Once you are 18, which you must be to participate in the CP program, every source of income is reported to the IRS.  You can try take as many personal allowances as allowed when filling out your W-4, but it must match the number of personal exemptions on your 1040 or 1040A.

Regardless of where you earn your income, it will always need to be reported in your home state/place of permanent residence and if your state has a state income tax, then there will be taxes to paid on that.  You must reside in Florida a certain amount of time before you can be considered a state resident so that won't even apply.

Evading federal taxes is never a good idea...it will come back to haunt you in the end.


----------



## Anna's_Order

Iris said:


> Once you are 18, which you must be to participate in the CP program, every source of income is reported to the IRS.  You can try take as many personal allowances as allowed when filling out your W-4, but it must match the number of personal exemptions on your 1040 or 1040A.
> 
> Regardless of where you earn your income, it will always need to be reported in your home state/place of permanent residence and if your state has a state income tax, then there will be taxes to paid on that.  You must reside in Florida a certain amount of time before you can be considered a state resident so that won't even apply.
> 
> Evading federal taxes is never a good idea...it will come back to haunt you in the end.



That's what they tell me 



I'm sort of hoping to save a little bit of money from the program, so I can maybe do a little college if I ever come back.

I know this is sort of a personal question to the CP alumni, but what were your earnings like? I know mostly minimum wage, but how much did you make monthly once overtime and all was accounted for?


----------



## ifoceanscollide

wow, openly advocating tax evasion while simultaneously asking for advice regarding criminal background checks....


----------



## meganDCP2010

Anna's_Order said:


> My personal motto is "Better to evade now and lose later, than never to have evaded at all..."


Are you seriously advocating tax evasion?   If you wanna learn the hard way and spend some time in jail, then that's your decision.


----------



## flowergirlbecca

Anna's_Order said:


> That's what they tell me
> 
> My personal motto is "Better to evade now and lose later, than never to have evaded at all..."
> 
> I'm sort of hoping to save a little bit of money from the program, so I can maybe do a little college if I ever come back.
> 
> I know this is sort of a personal question to the CP alumni, but what were your earnings like? I know mostly minimum wage, but how much did you make monthly once overtime and all was accounted for?



With attitudes like this (eg: no regards towards lawful behavior, advising the opposite, questions about convictions, etc...) I am wondering if the Disney College Program is the right place for you. Disney requires a certain personality and if you do not fit that I don't know how happy you will be there, honest. I don't mean to sound rude but just suggest that maybe there is another option out there that will be better for you.


----------



## ifoceanscollide

flowergirlbecca said:


> With attitudes like this (eg: no regards towards lawful behavior, advising the opposite, questions about convictions, etc...) I am wondering if the Disney College Program is the right place for you. Disney requires a certain personality and if you do not fit that I don't know how happy you will be there, honest. I don't mean to sound rude but just suggest that maybe there is another option out there that will be better for you.



I've been thinking the same thing. Anna's_order, you seem very much "my way or the high way"..... while there is nothing wrong with that in some places, Disney won't put up with it. Not even once. It's "Mickey's way, or get out"

And as a cast member, I can pretty much guarantee you that at least once, you will have a guest come up to you screaming and yelling over something that is completely not your fault. And more often than not, it's something dumb. And when this happens, you cannot yell back, you cannot mouth off, you can't even roll your eyes at them. Instead, you will smile, bend over, kiss their *** and wish them a magical day.... and if you don't, well....there is a waiting list full of people who will gladly take your place.

Disney and the DCP are not for everyone. I'm not saying this to discourage you, I'm saying this so that you can seriously consider if this is the right place for you.


----------



## graygables

ifoceanscollide said:


> wow, openly advocating tax evasion while simultaneously asking for advice regarding criminal background checks....


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

Hey everyone, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Tony and I am going to be doing the Fall CP and they have put me in Main Entrance Operations. I am really hoping for a park greeter role. Don't really want to be put in the parking lot, but if I am I will make the most of it! 

I'm coming from Michigan so I am looking forward to enjoying the warm weather while my friends are dealing with the Michigan fall. I check in Aug 30th.


----------



## SportsChick

Hey Tony! Welcome! I'm also MEO, I arrive 8/11


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

Oh wow, that didn't take long to meet someone who was also doing Main Entrance Operations! Well, maybe we will be working together haha.


----------



## SportsChick

Possibly! There's a MEO group on facebook, but TBH, it's beyond quiet. The Fall group is really good


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

Hmm, I see what you mean. I just joined the MEO group and the last post is from May! Is there an official CP Fall group? There were dozens when I tried to find one. 

BTW, hope you don't mind me stealing your name tag count down, I loved it!


----------



## SportsChick

There is a fall group - you can find it here


----------



## wcecil01

I'm also in MEO, I arrive 8/18. Maybe we'll be seeing each other in the program!


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

Wow, who knew that the DisBoard was a hot bed for MEO CPs haha.


----------



## Anna's_Order

IMPORTANT QUESTION:

There is housing availible for the Disneyland Resort program in California right?


----------



## Anna's_Order

*Off Topic* Board reserved for Q & A


----------



## coorsie

Anna's_Order said:


> IMPORTANT QUESTION:
> 
> There is housing availible for the Disneyland Resort program in California right?



Yes, but it costs more for their housing than the Walt Disney World housing. It's $134 per week, plus you have to pay $836 up front with your Assessment Fee (usually $100) and your Security Deposit ($200). All of that is typically required when you accept your role, as listed on the website (to which I've linked you before, but it bears repeating): http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/disneycollegeprogram/dlr/students/students_index.html

Most of the general housing questions, work hour questions, etc. can be found there!


----------



## ifoceanscollide

Anna's_Order, maybe you would have more friends here if you would stop addressing us as "comrades".....it makes you sound condescending. 

Also, I cannot believe you wrote an entire paragraph saying you were gonna clean up and keep your record sparkly clean but then immediately followed it with a statement saying that you were going to* continue to break the law.....*Disney doesn't want your kind of people.


----------



## chexie

ifoceanscollide said:


> Anna's_Order, maybe you would have more friends here if you would stop addressing us as "comrades".....it makes you sound condescending.
> 
> Also, I cannot believe you wrote an entire paragraph saying you were gonna clean up and keep your record sparkly clean but then immediately followed it with a statement saying that you were going to* continue to break the law.....*Disney doesn't want your kind of people.




i'm glad i wasn't the only one who saw that. 
well said :]


----------



## Anna's_Order

coorsie said:


> Yes, but it costs more for their housing than the Walt Disney World housing. It's $134 per week, plus you have to pay $836 up front with your Assessment Fee (usually $100) and your Security Deposit ($200). All of that is typically required when you accept your role, as listed on the website (to which I've linked you before, but it bears repeating): http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/disneycollegeprogram/dlr/students/students_index.html
> 
> Most of the general housing questions, work hour questions, etc. can be found there!



Yeah, sorry, I just read something that was written before that there was no housing, even though I was pretty positive there was.

However, it bears consideration that the housing for DL costs more and has less room and less accomodations.

I REALLY wanna go to CA, but I think I'd enjoy WDW program more...decisions decisions.

Thank you for being patient with my questions. 

For forum members that continue to attack my character, I ask that you please stop. Some members here have been very helpful to my questions, and I appreciate that, but there's no point to have strike between others.

To re-ask a question before, can you opt of out direct deduction for fedral taxes while in the program?


----------



## SportsChick

No, you can't, at least not at any job I've ever had


----------



## ifoceanscollide

Anna's_Order said:


> Yeah, sorry, I just read something that was written before that there was no housing, even though I was pretty positive there was.
> 
> However, it bears consideration that the housing for DL costs more and has less room and less accomodations.
> 
> I REALLY wanna go to CA, but I think I'd enjoy WDW program more...decisions decisions.
> 
> Thank you for being patient with my questions.
> 
> For forum members that continue to attack my character, I ask that you please stop. Some members here have been very helpful to my questions, and I appreciate that, but there's no point to have strike between others.
> 
> To re-ask a question before, can you opt of out direct deduction for fedral taxes while in the program?



Yes, DLR costs more, but I've found that the perks far outweigh not having a pool. Having all of the Disney bigwigs right in my backyard is well worth it. (Plus.... I'd much rather live in LA/Anaheim than Orlando). Also, that huge fee that you have to pay up front? That's your first month's rent. That way, the first couple weeks that you are working, you don't have to worry about scrounging up rent money. 

PS- I seriously doubt that either site will let you opt out of having taxes deducted. .....Actually, I would LOVE to be the person behind you during check-in when someone see's that on your forms, haha! I bet their reaction is priceless!


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

During a campus wide meeting about the CP the woman said that Disney puts together trips for the CPers, including trips to Universal Studios. Is this true? Because I definitely want to visit US and IOA while I am in Florida.

The thing I am quite possibly looking forward to the most though? (after working at Disney World of course) Attending US's Halloween Horror Nights! For years I have followed the event online but have never been about to be in Florida during the event. I cannot wait to experience this! It is expensive but everyone I have talked to has said it is worth it. It is supposed to be the best Halloween event in the country. 

Anyone here up for a HHN trip!?


----------



## bowlingk

Hi everyone, I've just made the decision to try out for the College Program for Spring 2011 and have just started researching everything. From what I've read I'm nervous about failing the web interview! And I have actually only been to Disney World when I was little and can't remember, so when they ask my favorite attraction or ride, I don't have one, what should I say? I don't want to look like I don't know enough to work there. I think this program would be so amazing and am really hoping I can get in. I wish I could apply now!


----------



## coorsie

bowlingk said:


> Hi everyone, I've just made the decision to try out for the College Program for Spring 2011 and have just started researching everything. From what I've read I'm nervous about failing the web interview! And I have actually only been to Disney World when I was little and can't remember, so when they ask my favorite attraction or ride, I don't have one, what should I say? I don't want to look like I don't know enough to work there. I think this program would be so amazing and am really hoping I can get in. I wish I could apply now!



First of all, if you're honest and have strong answers on the web interview, it shouldn't be a problem. Meaning, since it's on a scale of "strongly agree" to "strongly disagree", it's more beneficial to choose one of those answers rather than taking a neutral stance. Also, sometimes you have to pay attention to the wording of the question, since on occasion the same question may be repeated with different wording. If you take your time and answer to the best of your knowledge, you'll do your best.

Also, there are actually plenty of people who have participated in the CP that had never been to Disney World beforehand. Whether or not you know about all of the rides and parks is really not what they base your interview on. If your interviewer asks your favorite ride or park, don't lie to them, just give an upbeat response and tell them that you've never been, but you're looking forward to finding out! (or something like that) They're looking more for how you'd handle an on-the-job situation and what kind of personality you have rather than how much you know about their parks.

Best of luck when you apply and hopefully this helped, even just a little bit!


----------



## khancock

coorsie said:


> Meaning, since it's on a scale of "strongly agree" to "strongly disagree", it's more beneficial to choose one of those answers rather than taking a neutral stance.



As far as I know, there hasn't been any official statement sent out about this being correct.  It seems to be a common theory that keeps getting repeated over and over again.  Some people say that it works.  Others have said it doesn't.

I'm sure the questions are weighted on response, but when I took the test, I really got the impression that several questions were better answered without giving a "strong" opinion based on similar questions being asked (reworded) throughout.

Do you actually have an official statement from Disney saying this is how to approach it?


----------



## SportsChick

I had some neutrals and very few of the strongly agree and strongly disagree. Lots of agrees and disagrees, but I was consistent in my answers.


----------



## bowlingk

Thanks for everyone's input I really appreciate it! I've heard it's timed in parts which makes me nervous. I've also heard you should stick to neutral if you don't know, or it's better to say strongly so we'll see. It's just scary to know my hopes could be ended immediately with that interview. I know I could bring a lot and have heard so many awesome things, I wish I could apply now!

On a separate note, would you all recommend spring or spring advantage? I was thinking about spring advantage since I'd get to be there longer but I didn't know if anyone has preferred the shorter time or if it was easier to get in on one or the other.


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

I just answered the questions truthfully, and I made sure that I answered the same questions the same way. You will get the same question two, sometimes three times. Just make sure you aren't all over the map when they repeat the questions.


----------



## psherman42

I'm personally going for spring advantage. I really want as much time as possible down in Florida and I think that if you really liked your job, 4 months would just go by so fast, even though I know it's possible to extend. And the way I look at it, I don't think I'd have a great chance at getting a summer job back home if I was on this program until May. This way I won't have to worry about it. 
But yeah, I'm also totally freaking out about the web based interview. I've asked so many people about it but I just can't seem to get over the nerves. But so Donald, what you're saying is consistency > strong answers?


----------



## SportsChick

Consistency is really important


----------



## idkjade

First off, I'm new! 

There will probably be more questions to come...but I think I'll start with this one.

Okay.  So I really want to do the DCP (not sure when though, but I'm doing it! Lol) and then hopefully be able to do the PI program as well.  But my "dilemma," at the moment is trying to see how my major can fit with the CP & PI and eventually help me get a job with Disney. 

Right now I'm majoring in English. But long story short I plan on switching majors...I just don't know what too.  I'm trying to mesh my major/school/disney all together so that I can be able to walk out of college and know what I'm doing.

So I've been thinking about it, and I've looked at all the roles Disney has...and thought about what I like, etc.  Pretty much I've come down to the conclusion that I'd like to be a Vacation or Event planner for Disney.  Now I know that for the CP, a Vacation Planner is offered as one of the roles...in the PI looking at the roles...I saw event planning.

Alright, so making this into a question....hmm.  Well first I guess, if any of you know anything about working with Disney in event or vacation planning...tell me about it, or what you know about it.  Second, with school, what route do you think I should take?  Marketing?  PR/Advertising?  I'm not sure...so, if you know more about the business, let me know.  Third...is what I'm doing sane?  Like...could I actually have a shot at doing this?  I mean, being able to go work my way through the company and get a job with them?


If you took the time to read this whole thing...thank you! 
P.S. If anyone wants to add anything...suggestions, or just comments...feel free too!


----------



## ifoceanscollide

SportsChick said:


> I had some neutrals and very few of the strongly agree and strongly disagree. Lots of agrees and disagrees, but I was consistent in my answers.



Same here. I know had some neutrals in there. As long as you actually read each question (it sounds dumb, but read them out loud. It helps!) you should be good to go!


----------



## Elmo9607

I have a question!!

I am considering doing the CP for the spring 2011 semester (I beleive applications come out in September?)  

Anyway, I would be going down there as a Culinary Arts student.  I know that they are handled in a different way from the others...but I'm not sure how!  Can anyone give me some insight?  Has anyone done the CP as a culinary student?  

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

khancock said:


> Do you actually have an official statement from Disney saying this is how to approach it?



While it's not an official statement, my friend works in casting. She explained that the answers are like a point system. So a strongly may give you 4 points while the general gives you 3, neutral 2, etc. 

Should you answer strongly for everything - no. Just answer strongly on those you really agree with. You can pass with some stronglys and some generals, but those stronglys (on the right question) can help bump that final score. A whole bunch of generals may not be high enough to pass.


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

psherman42 said:


> But yeah, I'm also totally freaking out about the web based interview. I've asked so many people about it but I just can't seem to get over the nerves. But so Donald, what you're saying is consistency > strong answers?



I think they are both equally important. I can't think of all the questions they asked but I know they asked many questions about being to work on time. So just as an example:

Question 1: "I am rarely late for work" 
Answer: I strongly agree

Question 2: "I am rarely on time for work"
Answer: I strongly disagree 

Question 3: "I struggle to get to work on time"
Answer: I strongly disagree

So all the answers are all consistent and what Disney is looking for. If the answers had been say "I strongly agree" too all then it is not consistent and not what Disney is looking for. Hope that helps!

Some of the other questions I remember were things like "I take pride in my work" "I like to be part of a team" "I work well with others" "I can work well independently" 

I really think you are working yourself up over nothing. I didn't even know I had to take a web interview until I started it and I passed with no problems. Just read all the questions throughly because they can throw in a different word that changes the meaning of the word. 

If you love Disney you'll be fine!


----------



## psherman42

DonaldDuck1117 said:


> I think they are both equally important. I can't think of all the questions they asked but I know they asked many questions about being to work on time. So just as an example:
> 
> Question 1: "I am rarely late for work"
> Answer: I strongly agree
> 
> Question 2: "I am rarely on time for work"
> Answer: I strongly disagree
> 
> Question 3: "I struggle to get to work on time"
> Answer: I strongly disagree
> 
> So all the answers are all consistent and what Disney is looking for. If the answers had been say "I strongly agree" too all then it is not consistent and not what Disney is looking for. Hope that helps!
> 
> Some of the other questions I remember were things like "I take pride in my work" "I like to be part of a team" "I work well with others" "I can work well independently"
> 
> I really think you are working yourself up over nothing. I didn't even know I had to take a web interview until I started it and I passed with no problems. Just read all the questions throughly because they can throw in a different word that changes the meaning of the word.
> 
> If you love Disney you'll be fine!



Thank you. This really helps. 
And, Go Blue.


----------



## SarahNicole

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, and have tried to read through this thread as much as possible, but it's just _so long_! I really only have one question that I haven't found an answer to yet:

What is the typical time table for the waiting game? Say, applications go up in September and I apply right away, how long will it be before I know if I get an interview? And after that how long will it be before I know if I'm in? Also, I'm planning to audition. How long will it be after auditions until I know anything about that?

Any info from those of you who've been through this before would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Joanna71985

SarahNicole said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new here, and have tried to read through this thread as much as possible, but it's just _so long_! I really only have one question that I haven't found an answer to yet:
> 
> What is the typical time table for the waiting game? Say, applications go up in September and I apply right away, how long will it be before I know if I get an interview? And after that how long will it be before I know if I'm in? Also, I'm planning to audition. How long will it be after auditions until I know anything about that?
> 
> Any info from those of you who've been through this before would be greatly appreciated!!



It varies. When I applied for Fall 2009 (the first week that applications went out), it took me almost 4 weeks to find out. 



bowlingk said:


> On a separate note, would you all recommend spring or spring advantage? I was thinking about spring advantage since I'd get to be there longer but I didn't know if anyone has preferred the shorter time or if it was easier to get in on one or the other.



For me personally, I would go with SA. Spring was always too short. 



bowlingk said:


> Hi everyone, I've just made the decision to try out for the College Program for Spring 2011 and have just started researching everything. From what I've read I'm nervous about failing the web interview! And I have actually only been to Disney World when I was little and can't remember, so when they ask my favorite attraction or ride, I don't have one, what should I say? I don't want to look like I don't know enough to work there. I think this program would be so amazing and am really hoping I can get in. I wish I could apply now!



Just explain that you haven't been to WDW since you were little. I know people that have never been to WDW, that have gotten into the CP. 



DonaldDuck1117 said:


> During a campus wide meeting about the CP the woman said that Disney puts together trips for the CPers, including trips to Universal Studios. Is this true? Because I definitely want to visit US and IOA while I am in Florida.
> 
> The thing I am quite possibly looking forward to the most though? (after working at Disney World of course) Attending US's Halloween Horror Nights! For years I have followed the event online but have never been about to be in Florida during the event. I cannot wait to experience this! It is expensive but everyone I have talked to has said it is worth it. It is supposed to be the best Halloween event in the country.
> 
> Anyone here up for a HHN trip!?



I'll definitely be going (most likely more then once).


----------



## vegetablegirl

Joanna71985 said:


> For me personally, I would go with SA. Spring was always too short.



This makes me so sad, because my sister is getting married in June, meaning I have to come home.

I guess it's too much to hope for that there would be some way that I could get enough time off to be at her wedding, right?


----------



## englishrose47

I am looking for how to apply for College Program and as many details as possible my friend and my BOSS's son starts college for ANIMATION next month and I know he would be interested !! Any advice is really appreciated !!


----------



## newdrama12

Here is the web address   http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/disneycollegeprogram/

This link will get you to both the WDW and DLR programs.


----------



## englishrose47

newdrama12 said:


> Here is the web address   http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/disneycollegeprogram/
> 
> This link will get you to both the WDW and DLR programs.



Thanks I will pass the info on to my Boss !!I think she will be thrilled !!


----------



## OnoGrinds

Quick question for everyone.  How long does it take to recieve your maingate pass after you check in.  I have family coming down and am worried I will not have the pass on time.  If you could give me some idea that would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

OnoGrinds said:


> Quick question for everyone.  How long does it take to recieve your maingate pass after you check in.  I have family coming down and am worried I will not have the pass on time.  If you could give me some idea that would be great.  Thanks!



I believe about 2 weeks. However, several CPs do not update their information on the Hub quick enough, so often the pass will go to the address used on the application.


----------



## SportsChick

How soon do we get access to the Hub?


----------



## Berlioz70

SportsChick said:


> How soon do we get access to the Hub?



Depends on your training. Each Line of Business works it into their schedule at a different point. For Entertainment, we got access on our second day of training (that does not count Traditions). 

For The Pirates League, we signed up new CMs on their first day of training (again, Traditions does not count).

Keep in mind, the time between Traditions and Training can vary. Some people will have a 3-4 day break between the two.


----------



## SportsChick

Thanks, I'm Main Entrance, so I guess we'll see


----------



## OnoGrinds

Okay...If I am checking in Aug 11 then do you think Id have my maingate pass for Labor Day Weekend (sept 3-6)?  My family wants to plan a trip down, but they want to make sure Ill have my pass first. Is there somebody/someplace I can call to arrange to pick it up?


----------



## newdrama12

OnoGrinds said:


> Okay...If I am checking in Aug 11 then do you think Id have my maingate pass for Labor Day Weekend (sept 3-6)?  My family wants to plan a trip down, but they want to make sure Ill have my pass first. Is there somebody/someplace I can call to arrange to pick it up?



It will be really close. Sadly, I don't know of anyway to arrange to pick it up.


----------



## OnoGrinds

I have heard people call some number at the maingate place and have arranged to pick it up.  Does anybody else know of this?...also, wont it get to me quicker if I change my address on the hub to my new disney address right when I get access?


----------



## meganDCP2010

How often do we get maingate passes for friends / family members?  Does the maingate pass provide access to all of the parks or just some of them?


----------



## glendalais

OnoGrinds said:


> I have heard people call some number at the maingate place and have arranged to pick it up.  Does anybody else know of this?...also, wont it get to me quicker if I change my address on the hub to my new disney address right when I get access?



Florida-Site Participants can visit the Ticketing Office in Celebration, Fla. to obtain a Main Entrance Pass on short notice. In either case, however, they will not be eligible for a Pass until one week after their first shift.



meganDCP2010 said:


> How often do we get maingate passes for friends / family members?  Does the maingate pass provide access to all of the parks or just some of them?



Florida-Site Disney Internships and Programs Participants will receive a Main Entrance Pass valid for six visits per calendar year, with each visit admitting the Passholder and up to three Guests.

California-Site Participants will receive a Main Entrance Pass valid for 16 visits per calendar year, with each visit admitting the Passholder and up to a number of Guests corresponding to the number of eligible dependents the Cast Member has listed in the Company's records (three Guests for those with no dependents).

All Main Entrance Passes provide access to all Disney Theme Parks worldwide (with the exception of the Theme Parks of _Tokyo Disney Resort_ in Japan). Blockout dates may apply to certain parks from time to time, according to Business Needs.


----------



## bushra82

Hello College Friends, What about Friendship Day, friendship day is coming on 1st sunday of August, it means it will be on 1st August 2010.. yahoooooooo
well i am going to wish all of you in this forum a very happy advance friendship day


----------



## OnoGrinds

glendalais said:


> Florida-Site Participants can visit the Ticketing Office in Celebration, Fla. to obtain a Main Entrance Pass on short notice. In either case, however, they will not be eligible for a Pass until one week after their first shift.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this sounds like what I need to do so my family can come down and visit over labor day.  If I check in on the 11th then my first shift will prob be not to long after so if I did this I could def have my pass by the end of August. Do you by any chance have any more information on this place where I can pick it up. Do I have to call them to arrange pickup?  Do you have an address for me? Phone number.  Since I have not checked in yet, I do not have access to the hub.  I really appreciate all this help!!!


----------



## glendalais

OnoGrinds said:


> Oh this sounds like what I need to do so my family can come down and visit over labor day.  If I check in on the 11th then my first shift will prob be not to long after so if I did this I could def have my pass by the end of August. Do you by any chance have any more information on this place where I can pick it up. Do I have to call them to arrange pickup?  Do you have an address for me? Phone number.  Since I have not checked in yet, I do not have access to the hub.  I really appreciate all this help!!!



You do not have to contact them in advance. Further information on the location of the Ticketing Office is available through internal sources. More information will be provided to you by the Disney Service Center Office team during your arrival and onboarding process.


----------



## OnoGrinds

glendalais said:


> You do not have to contact them in advance. Further information on the location of the Ticketing Office is available through internal sources. More information will be provided to you by the Disney Service Center Office team during your arrival and onboarding process.



Oh okay.  Thank you.  I thought I had heard you have to contact them so they DO NOT send it through the mail before you can pick it up.  So do you think my situation is feasible. If I check in on Aug 11th could I have my maingate by Sept 3rd if I go and pick it up from the Ticketing Office?  Seems like is shouldnt be a problem but Im not the expert..im the rookie...haha


----------



## meganDCP2010

glendalais said:


> Florida-Site Participants can visit the Ticketing Office in Celebration, Fla. to obtain a Main Entrance Pass on short notice. In eitheFlorida-Site Disney Internships and Programs Participants will receive a Main Entrance Pass valid for six visits per calendar year, with each visit admitting the Passholder and up to three Guests.
> 
> California-Site Participants will receive a Main Entrance Pass valid for 16 visits per calendar year, with each visit admitting the Passholder and up to a number of Guests corresponding to the number of eligible dependents the Cast Member has listed in the Company's records (three Guests for those with no dependents).
> 
> All Main Entrance Passes provide access to all Disney Theme Parks worldwide (with the exception of the Theme Parks of _Tokyo Disney Resort_ in Japan). Blockout dates may apply to certain parks from time to time, according to Business Needs.


What is the purpose of blackout dates?  Do they prevent maingate pass holders from entering the park?  Do blackout dates also apply to CPs?


----------



## ZeroToHero

meganDCP2010 said:


> What is the purpose of blackout dates?  Do they prevent maingate pass holders from entering the park?  Do blackout dates also apply to CPs?



The blockout dates are dates that there will be high attendance (around the holidays, for example), so they don't want people getting in for free when they could have paying guests coming in.

Blackout dates do not apply to CPs, however, if the park enters a certain level of Phase closings, then we can't get in.


----------



## glendalais

ZeroToHero said:


> The blockout dates are dates that there will be high attendance (around the holidays, for example), so they don't want people getting in for free when they could have paying guests coming in.
> 
> Blackout dates do not apply to CPs, however, if the park enters a certain level of Phase closings, then we can't get in.


Blockout Dates do indeed apply to DI&P Main Entrance Passes, just as much as any other Cast Member.

There are no published Blockout Dates for Cast Member ID Cards, but the Company does reserve the right to block out dates for Cast Entry, and has indeed done so in the past. In instances where the Company does indeed decide to block IDs, it'll be published widely through internal sources before hand, in order to let Cast Members know.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## SportsChick

Just a regular purse. I wouldn't go with some crazy pattern or character type, but a regular purse is fine


----------



## meganDCP2010

PidginPea said:


> Random question, but...
> 
> For days when we need to be in professional dress, are we allowed to carry a purse or bag of some kind? If so, what size/style is appropriate... clutch? tote? backpack? When we are in the parks I assume we'll be expected to keep things in lockers, but what about for classes and etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm planning on bringing a backpack.  Which lockers are you talking about? We have lockers in our closets and at our workplace.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Berlioz70

PidginPea said:


> I had heard there were lockers back stage, so I just thought they might expect us to use those rather than carrying things with us around the park. Maybe not.



There are lockers, but they are not necessarily available for training days. For the Once Upon a Time tour (Orientation to MK) we do not give CMs access to lockers, so they carry around their bags throughout the entire walking tour. 

A lot of people do bring bags, so I wouldn't worry about it. When checking for Disney Look, I never looked at the bags, I looked at the clothes.

Biggest things are people wearing polos and/or inappropriate shoes; they would have to reschedule the tour to a different day.


----------



## AllisonMak

Ok, so I understand that there are some things you need to bring and without them you'd be screwed--something to prove that you can work, insurance (?) for a parking pass.

I have a passport that I intend to bring, so I am all set there, right?
But for the parking pass...what do I have to bring exactly? It's not like the registration/proof of insurance thing that I should already have in my glove compartment? Something else? I am really not car-savvy so I have no idea what I am even talking about, but I saw someone mention if you didn't have [insert item] with you when you check in that they won't give you a parking pass...


----------



## SportsChick

If your insurance card does not have your name on it (IE you are on your parent's policy) then you need something from the insurance company showing that you are an insured driver on the policy (This would generally be the declarations page of the policy).

I was also told that if your car is not registered to you, you need a notarized letter stating you have permission to use it during the CP. Others have been told this isn't needed.


----------



## meganDCP2010

AllisonMak said:


> Ok, so I understand that there are some things you need to bring and without them you'd be screwed--something to prove that you can work, insurance (?) for a parking pass.
> 
> I have a passport that I intend to bring, so I am all set there, right?
> But for the parking pass...what do I have to bring exactly? It's not like the registration/proof of insurance thing that I should already have in my glove compartment? Something else? I am really not car-savvy so I have no idea what I am even talking about, but I saw someone mention if you didn't have [insert item] with you when you check in that they won't give you a parking pass...


For car insurance purposes, I got my mom to get the insurance company to send a letter with the policy and who's covered under it.


----------



## mickmom728

Are the CPers allowed free admission to the parks once they get their ID at check-in or do they have to wait until after Traditions?


----------



## SportsChick

Traditions. The ID we get at check in is our housing ID. We don't get our cast ID until Traditions


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## bwdvc

Can guys wear oxford cloth shirts with the "polo" logo? Or do they have to be without any logos?  Also, do they have to be a solid color or can they have stripes?

john


----------



## Disney_Lover06

bwdvc said:


> Can guys wear oxford cloth shirts with the "polo" logo? Or do they have to be without any logos?  Also, do they have to be a solid color or can they have stripes?
> 
> john



Non-costumed Cast Members are permitted to wear a oxford style dress shirt with an embroidered logo. However, polo or golf-style shirts are not permitted except for Sports and Recreation Cast Members.


----------



## LaurenGoesDisney

Does anyone know when CPers find out what color work shoe to get? For QSFB. Will we find out during Check-in or Traditions?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

LaurenGoesDisney said:


> Does anyone know when CPers find out what color work shoe to get? For QSFB. Will we find out during Check-in or Traditions?



I believe you will find out your location during check in. If thats the case you can ask on here or on facebook. I'm sure there will be other or former CPs in your work location.


----------



## Berlioz70

LaurenGoesDisney said:


> Does anyone know when CPers find out what color work shoe to get? For QSFB. Will we find out during Check-in or Traditions?



You'll find out during your first day of training (this does not include Traditions). You will get your general area during check-in, but some areas wear different colors depending on the specific location.


----------



## Hannah831

Hi all! I'm new here, but I've read a ton of the posts, as I am preparing myself for the Spring 2011 CP application!  

When it says that you can get 3 people in for 6 days, does that mean three different people total? Or is that 3 people at a time. Say, for example, I want to get 3 family members in for 3 days, and then 3 friends in for 3 days a month or two later; does that count? 

Thanks! I love reading everything you guys have to offer!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hannah831 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here, but I've read a ton of the posts, as I am preparing myself for the Spring 2011 CP application!
> 
> When it says that you can get 3 people in for 6 days, does that mean three different people total? Or is that 3 people at a time. Say, for example, I want to get 3 family members in for 3 days, and then 3 friends in for 3 days a month or two later; does that count?
> 
> Thanks! I love reading everything you guys have to offer!



From my understanding it's 3 different people 6 times or they could be the same people Disney doesn't care you just have the ability to get 3 people in 6 times.


----------



## meganDCP2010

Hannah831 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here, but I've read a ton of the posts, as I am preparing myself for the Spring 2011 CP application!
> 
> When it says that you can get 3 people in for 6 days, does that mean three different people total? Or is that 3 people at a time. Say, for example, I want to get 3 family members in for 3 days, and then 3 friends in for 3 days a month or two later; does that count?
> 
> Thanks! I love reading everything you guys have to offer!





WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> From my understanding it's 3 different people 6 times or they could be the same people Disney doesn't care you just have the ability to get 3 people in 6 times.


You can let 3 people in 6 times a year as long as they're not blackout dates.  Blackout dates are during the peak season, and Disney doesn't want people to get in for free during those dates.


----------



## Sarahsaurus

This may be a silly question but I'm a bit confused about Disney's rules for long hair.  On the website it says "Hair below shoulder length should be confined if it falls forward over the face while working." Does that mean if I have medium-length hair that I always have to keep it held back while at work?  Even on check-in day?  Would a headband suffice, or do I need to put in a ponytail?

Another question I had, also hair-related , is I remember reading somewhere that you have to keep your hair in a bun in QSFB. Is that true?


----------



## Hannah831

Also related to hair, is it acceptable for females to have really short hair, for example, a pixie cut? My hair is not currently that short, but if I get accepted for the spring, I definitely want to cut it short to reduce heat from excess hair..


----------



## ZeroToHero

Hannah831 said:


> Also related to hair, is it acceptable for females to have really short hair, for example, a pixie cut? My hair is not currently that short, but if I get accepted for the spring, I definitely want to cut it short to reduce heat from excess hair..



Pixie cut should be fine. Mohawk or shaved/buzzed head is too extreme. I'm getting a pixie cut this Saturday (it's the only way I get my hair done), and I check in in a few weeks... I've seen other CMs have pixie cuts (although they were older women) - just don't go too choppy with it, and it should be okay - keep it classic.


----------



## meganDCP2010

Sarahsaurus said:


> This may be a silly question but I'm a bit confused about Disney's rules for long hair.  On the website it says "Hair below shoulder length should be confined if it falls forward over the face while working." Does that mean if I have medium-length hair that I always have to keep it held back while at work?  Even on check-in day?  Would a headband suffice, or do I need to put in a ponytail?
> 
> Another question I had, also hair-related , is I remember reading somewhere that you have to keep your hair in a bun in QSFB. Is that true?


I think you'd be fine wearing your hair down on check in day, but yes, you have to keep your hair confined when you're working.  I'm pretty sure you need to put it in a pony tail.

I don't know about the bun thing, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Sarahsaurus said:


> This may be a silly question but I'm a bit confused about Disney's rules for long hair.  On the website it says "Hair below shoulder length should be confined if it falls forward over the face while working." Does that mean if I have medium-length hair that I always have to keep it held back while at work?  Even on check-in day?  Would a headband suffice, or do I need to put in a ponytail?
> 
> Another question I had, also hair-related , is I remember reading somewhere that you have to keep your hair in a bun in QSFB. Is that true?



You could wear it half-back, too - just so that it's not in front of your face. I've seen many CM's with their hair half-back. 

And I also don't know about the bun.


----------



## HallGirl

Sarahsaurus said:


> This may be a silly question but I'm a bit confused about Disney's rules for long hair.  On the website it says "Hair below shoulder length should be confined if it falls forward over the face while working." Does that mean if I have medium-length hair that I always have to keep it held back while at work?  Even on check-in day?  Would a headband suffice, or do I need to put in a ponytail?
> 
> Another question I had, also hair-related , is I remember reading somewhere that you have to keep your hair in a bun in QSFB. Is that true?



You can wear headbands as long as they are a neutral color.  I think they have to be less than an inch wide, too, but I'm not 100% sure about that.

As far as QSFB, many of those CMs have hats, from what I've observed.  I've seen people with ponytails with those hats.


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

I have what I think is a silly question, but Disney has been shoving "The Disney Look" down my throat for the past 5 months so I just want to be totally sure. I know I have to be in accordance with "The Look" when I check in at Vista Way on check in day with my hair and facial hair (no piercings or tattoos to worry about). But, is it ok if I show up to check in wearing shorts and a t-shirt? I _think_ I would be ok since it is kind of vague about check in day, but I just wanted to be sure!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

DonaldDuck1117 said:


> I have what I think is a silly question, but Disney has been shoving "The Disney Look" down my throat for the past 5 months so I just want to be totally sure. I know I have to be in accordance with "The Look" when I check in at Vista Way on check in day with my hair and facial hair (no piercings or tattoos to worry about). But, is it ok if I show up to check in wearing shorts and a t-shirt? I _think_ I would be ok since it is kind of vague about check in day, but I just wanted to be sure!



At check in I believe as long as you don't have any visible tats and have only the allowed piercings you can wear whatever you like.


----------



## ZeroToHero

DonaldDuck1117 said:


> I have what I think is a silly question, but Disney has been shoving "The Disney Look" down my throat for the past 5 months so I just want to be totally sure. I know I have to be in accordance with "The Look" when I check in at Vista Way on check in day with my hair and facial hair (no piercings or tattoos to worry about). But, is it ok if I show up to check in wearing shorts and a t-shirt? I _think_ I would be ok since it is kind of vague about check in day, but I just wanted to be sure!



You can wear anything you want as long as your shoulders are covered for your Housing ID photo.


----------



## graygables

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> At check in I believe as long as you don't have any visible tats and have only the allowed piercings you can wear whatever you like.



When I checked in, I wore the Disney Look simply because I knew I would be making several first impressions, one of which happened to be someone who mentored me on my journey (and he also remembered me from check-in, so it mattered).  I also was not pulled aside to discuss the Disney Look and given a "look book".  I think because I presented myself professionally, they didn't think I needed any extra guidance, which was nice b/c I got out of there sooner than many of my fellow CPs who were getting a chat about it.

So, while it certainly isn't necessary, it is a professional step and worth considering.


----------



## rachaelfig

I don't know if it was different for the past spring because everyone ended up being in "Disney Look" just cause it was so ridiculously cold and everyone was all bundled up, but we didn't get talked to about it until we got to Casting later in the day. They took groups of 5ish or so aside right after everyone got their assignments and just explained the whole look thing to everyone. We all got little Disney Look books. Some people did get pulled aside, but they were the ones who were going to have to re-dye their hair and such, so be sure to have that done before you get there. 

As for actually being in Disney Look when you check in, honestly I would just wear whatever is comfortable. I mean, don't look like a slob or anything, but you will be moving in all your stuff and it's going to be really really hot waiting in lines all day. Like someone else said, the really important thing is to have your shoulders covered.

Also about the hair thing, I worked in attractions and I wore my hair down all the time. I also worked with several girls with hair all the way down their back and they were never told to put it up. In quick service there are rules about keeping your hair back, and that's important for food safety. In other jobs you'll just have to see what your managers prefer. Most of the girls where I work wear ribbons in ponytails or bright colored headbands and don't get in trouble. But that isn't really something you can get away with in Magic Kingdom (I'm DAK) where they tend to be really strict about everything.


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

Awesome, thanks guys. I really, really didn't want to be in a dress shirt, pants, and shoes while moving my stuff in from my car. My Michigan t-shirt and shorts it shall be!

Secondly, if you show up not in accordance with the Disney Look you are pretty dense. I mean I can't even count the number of emails or newsletters I have been getting from Disney and every single one of them has a section about the Disney Look, the Disney Look, the Disney Look. You log into the website and its the Disney Look, the Disney Look, the Disney Look. I mean, it's like, "Yeah! I get it! Enough!" 

I cannot believe people actually show up not following the Look. I have no problems following it, but I feel like I am a 5 year old with the number of reminders I am getting about the Disney Look.


----------



## khancock

DonaldDuck1117 said:


> I cannot believe people actually show up not following the Look. I have no problems following it, but I feel like I am a 5 year old with the number of reminders I am getting about the Disney Look.



If there wasn't a large percentage of people who understood the importance, they wouldn't beat everyone over the head with it.  Look at the people who get sent home from Traditions.  They are the reasons the Disney Look is repeated so often.

you're picking up on one important thing, though.  if something is repeated several times and in different ways, it is probably important.  you'll encounter this during training and just working in general too.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

I don't know if this has been discussed yet, I didn't read all the posts... but what are the rooms like? Are they like dorm rooms, or more like suites? How many people to a room? Can you get your own room, or does everyone have their own room, and it is sort of an apartment situation?
Is there a kitchen and do you have to get your own food? Or is there a cafeteria, kind of like on university campuses?
Thanks!


----------



## SportsChick

They're apartments with two people per bedroom. You can't live alone, the smallest you can have is a 1BR which is two people. 

There is a kitchen and you're on your own to cook and grocery shop.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

DonaldDuck1117 said:


> Awesome, thanks guys. I really, really didn't want to be in a dress shirt, pants, and shoes while moving my stuff in from my car.* My Michigan t-shirt and shorts it shall be!*
> 
> Secondly, if you show up not in accordance with the Disney Look you are pretty dense. I mean I can't even count the number of emails or newsletters I have been getting from Disney and every single one of them has a section about the Disney Look, the Disney Look, the Disney Look. You log into the website and its the Disney Look, the Disney Look, the Disney Look. I mean, it's like, "Yeah! I get it! Enough!"
> 
> I cannot believe people actually show up not following the Look. I have no problems following it, but I feel like I am a 5 year old with the number of reminders I am getting about the Disney Look.



Gamecock T shirt here man! University of South Carolina!


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Sorry for all the questions today, but what's the difference between Spring Advantage and Spring Advantage Quarter?
Thanks!


----------



## glendalais

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Sorry for all the questions today, but what's the difference between Spring Advantage and Spring Advantage Quarter?
> Thanks!



The Advantage Quarter Florida-Site _Disney College Program_ opportunites are for those students who attend institutions which operate on a Quarter-based academic calendar, as opposed to the Semester-based calendar more common in the United States.

They allow students on such calendars to take part in the programme without conflicting with their academic endeavours. The Spring Advantage Quarter programme runs approximately between March and August, while the Fall Advantage Quarter programme runs approximately between June and January.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Thanks- I actually found that on the site right after i posted it here! Now I am just trying to decide between Spring and Spring Advantage...


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hi everybody,

I know this has been asked a lot, but if I've already completed undergrad work, how can I qualify for the DCP?  Can I do an online course?  Can I take a regular class at a local school, or do I have to specifically be working toward a degree?

I was supposed to start the CP this month, but had to cancel last minute.  I really want to try for the spring session, but now that I've graduated, I'm not sure what to do.

Any advice?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## meganDCP2010

FutrImagineer said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I know this has been asked a lot, but if I've already completed undergrad work, how can I qualify for the DCP?  Can I do an online course?  Can I take a regular class at a local school, or do I have to specifically be working toward a degree?
> 
> I was supposed to start the CP this month, but had to cancel last minute.  I really want to try for the spring session, but now that I've graduated, I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Any advice?  Thanks a bunch!



Yes, you can sign up for one class at a local community college, and yes, it can be online.


----------



## psherman42

Hey guys I have another web interview question. haha I'm really freaking out about this. I know consistency is important but I was reading somewhere and someone said that they got asked:
You like to work with groups of people: SA, A, N, D, SD
You like to work alone: SA, A, N, D, SD
They answered agree to both and didn't get passed the interview. If these questions are on there, I think I'd answer agree to both too since I prefer to work with people but don't mind working alone. Is this a wording thing? 
Sorry for my billion questions and thanks to anyone who has answered them.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

psherman42 said:


> Hey guys I have another web interview question. haha I'm really freaking out about this. I know consistency is important but I was reading somewhere and someone said that they got asked:
> You like to work with groups of people: SA, A, N, D, SD
> You like to work alone: SA, A, N, D, SD
> They answered agree to both and didn't get passed the interview. If these questions are on there, I think I'd answer agree to both too since I prefer to work with people but don't mind working alone. Is this a wording thing?
> Sorry for my billion questions and thanks to anyone who has answered them.



Yes both of these questions were on the web interview. I think I answered SA to the groups and N to the Like to work alone question. I passed the inteview.


----------



## ZeroToHero

psherman42 said:


> Hey guys I have another web interview question. haha I'm really freaking out about this. I know consistency is important but I was reading somewhere and someone said that they got asked:
> You like to work with groups of people: SA, A, N, D, SD
> You like to work alone: SA, A, N, D, SD
> They answered agree to both and didn't get passed the interview. If these questions are on there, I think I'd answer agree to both too since I prefer to work with people but don't mind working alone. Is this a wording thing?
> Sorry for my billion questions and thanks to anyone who has answered them.



I answered agree to both, and I passed it. It might not have been that question that didn't pass them.


----------



## psherman42

ZeroToHero said:


> I answered agree to both, and I passed it. It might not have been that question that didn't pass them.


Ok thanks. I wouldn't see why that would be a question that would mess up your chances really but I don't know. 

One more question. I first really started considering this program back in March so for the last 5 months I've been researching it and finding out as much as I can about the application process, which roles I'd want, etc. For the most part I have everything I think is really important at this stage(before applying) except for one thing. QSFB. I've gone back and forth on this since March and now that applications are nearly here, I still haven't made a decision on if I want to put it down or not. I really don't think it would be a horrible role to have so I wouldn't mind having it so I think I might put it down. But then I hear so many people say that if you put it down, they almost always give it you. So while I wouldn't mind being placed in a QSFB role, there are several roles I'd most definitely prefer, especially since I spent last summer working at a fast food restaurant and while I didn't hate it, I definitely didn't love it. So because of this, I think I might not put it down. But then at the same time, there's a part of me that just wants to get into this program so badly that I almost don't care which role I get(except I really don't want custodial or housekeeping) so I kind of do want to put it down. So, can anyone who has had this role or knows someone who had this role, how did you(or the person you know) feel about it? And how likely is it if I put that role down on my checklist that I'll get it? I do have 7 other roles that I'm going to check off(attractions, merchandise, character attendant, FSFB, photopass photographer, concierge, and vacation planner) so I think if I apply the first day(like I'm planning on doing) and interview early there'd be plenty of roles still available but I just don't know. I just really don't want to put it down, get it, and end up cheating myself out of a role I probably would have enjoyed a lot more. 
I'm not sure this made any sense but I'm so confused and needed to get this out.  If you read this all, you're amazing.


----------



## HallGirl

psherman42 said:


> Ok thanks. I wouldn't see why that would be a question that would mess up your chances really but I don't know.
> 
> One more question. I first really started considering this program back in March so for the last 5 months I've been researching it and finding out as much as I can about the application process, which roles I'd want, etc. For the most part I have everything I think is really important at this stage(before applying) except for one thing. QSFB. I've gone back and forth on this since March and now that applications are nearly here, I still haven't made a decision on if I want to put it down or not. I really don't think it would be a horrible role to have so I wouldn't mind having it so I think I might put it down. But then I hear so many people say that if you put it down, they almost always give it you. So while I wouldn't mind being placed in a QSFB role, there are several roles I'd most definitely prefer, especially since I spent last summer working at a fast food restaurant and while I didn't hate it, I definitely didn't love it. So because of this, I think I might not put it down. But then at the same time, there's a part of me that just wants to get into this program so badly that I almost don't care which role I get(except I really don't want custodial or housekeeping) so I kind of do want to put it down. So, can anyone who has had this role or knows someone who had this role, how did you(or the person you know) feel about it? And how likely is it if I put that role down on my checklist that I'll get it? I do have 7 other roles that I'm going to check off(attractions, merchandise, character attendant, FSFB, photopass photographer, concierge, and vacation planner) so I think if I apply the first day(like I'm planning on doing) and interview early there'd be plenty of roles still available but I just don't know. I just really don't want to put it dow, get it, and end up cheating myself out of a role I probably would have enjoyed a lot more.
> I'm not sure this made any sense but I'm so confused and needed to get this out.  If you read this all, you're amazing.



If this is your only chance to do the program, I'd recommend putting down the roles that you most prefer and that you'd get the most out of doing them.  Since QSFB is an on the fence role and you have several other roles on your list, it might be better if you don't put it on your list.  I have not done QSFB, so I can't share any experiences with that.


----------



## ZeroToHero

psherman42 said:


> Ok thanks. I wouldn't see why that would be a question that would mess up your chances really but I don't know.
> 
> One more question. I first really started considering this program back in March so for the last 5 months I've been researching it and finding out as much as I can about the application process, which roles I'd want, etc. For the most part I have everything I think is really important at this stage(before applying) except for one thing. QSFB. I've gone back and forth on this since March and now that applications are nearly here, I still haven't made a decision on if I want to put it down or not. I really don't think it would be a horrible role to have so I wouldn't mind having it so I think I might put it down. But then I hear so many people say that if you put it down, they almost always give it you. So while I wouldn't mind being placed in a QSFB role, there are several roles I'd most definitely prefer, especially since I spent last summer working at a fast food restaurant and while I didn't hate it, I definitely didn't love it. So because of this, I think I might not put it down. But then at the same time, there's a part of me that just wants to get into this program so badly that I almost don't care which role I get(except I really don't want custodial or housekeeping) so I kind of do want to put it down. So, can anyone who has had this role or knows someone who had this role, how did you(or the person you know) feel about it? And how likely is it if I put that role down on my checklist that I'll get it? I do have 7 other roles that I'm going to check off(attractions, merchandise, character attendant, FSFB, photopass photographer, concierge, and vacation planner) so I think if I apply the first day(like I'm planning on doing) and interview early there'd be plenty of roles still available but I just don't know. I just really don't want to put it down, get it, and end up cheating myself out of a role I probably would have enjoyed a lot more.
> I'm not sure this made any sense but I'm so confused and needed to get this out.  If you read this all, you're amazing.



I would not put it down. However, they always ask you in the interview if you would be willing to do QSFB. You could say "I would, but I would like to be considered for the other roles I checked off over that, because I'd like to try something new that I haven't done before."

Or something like that. That way, it wasn't on your list originally, so it's not one of your top 3 choices, but it shows you are receptive to that if nothing else works out? maybe that would be good.

Or you could just say no, haha. Especially since you have 7 other roles.


----------



## Berlioz70

psherman42 said:


> For the most part I have everything I think is really important at this stage(before applying) except for one thing. QSFB. I've gone back and forth on this since March and now that applications are nearly here, I still haven't made a decision on if I want to put it down or not.



If you don't want it, don't agree to it because chances are you'll get it. Almost 75% of CPs work in food, so while you may get to work somewhere else, you have a greater chance of being assigned food.

When I interview I had three roles checked - BBB, Performer, Attractions. During the interview I was told I was not qualified for BBB (in hindsight the interviewer was wrong, but I digress). So basically, if I didn't pass the audition then I was only up for Attractions.

I have three years food experience, and when they asked me that question I just politely said I already have experience in that field so I would like to try something different. Food is not something I am interested in at this time.

Done and done - I was accepted as Pending before my audition (so essentially in Attractions). Then I passed the audition and got Performer. So, no harm done.

I also interviewed within the first three weeks the application was posted.


----------



## SportsChick

I didn't put QSFB and was asked during my interview (I have 4 years fast food including trainer and manger) and I told them that if it was the only way I could do the program I'd take it, but honestly it isn't near the top of my "wish list" as I had worked in fast food for so long. 

I'm Main Entrance Operations (Epcot Park Greeter)


----------



## SportsChick

I didn't put QSFB and was asked during my interview (I have 4 years fast food including trainer and manger) and I told them that if it was the only way I could do the program I'd take it, but honestly it isn't near the top of my "wish list" as I had worked in fast food for so long. 

I'm Main Entrance Operations (Epcot Park Greeter)


----------



## meganDCP2010

I checked off 17 roles (QSFB, Merchandise, Attractions, Custodial, MEO, Hopper, Recreation, FSFB, PhotoPass Photographer, Housekeeping, Hospitality, Resort Hopper, Bell Services Dispatch, Transportation, Vacation Planner, Character Attendant, and Costuming).

My top choices were Merchandise, Attractions, PhotoPass Photographer, and Character Attendant.  I just read the duties for all the other roles and checked them off because I am able to fulfill those duties.  My recruiter told me to check off as many roles as possible and to be open for opportunities.  I wound up with Custodial as my role.  At first, I was just happy that I got into the program.  Then I was bummed that I got Custodial.  Turns out that a lot of people say it's much better than most people think, so that cheered me up a lot.  Now I'm actually looking forward to my job.

So what I'm basically saying is that you should learn from my mistakes.  If you really want certain roles, then just put down those certain roles and maybe one or two others.  Don't check off a lot of backups like I did.


----------



## psherman42

Thank you guys. I'm pretty certain now that I'm not going to check it off and say no thanks if I'm asked since I have experience in fast food and want something different.


----------



## Anna's_Order

bellaDisneydncr said:


> You could wear it half-back, too - just so that it's not in front of your face. I've seen many CM's with their hair half-back.
> 
> And I also don't know about the bun.



Is quick service food and beverage the same as fast food ?


----------



## graygables

Something else about QSFB that might be important, especially for the girls...there are very strict fingernail and jewelry policies for anyone working in QSFB as well as merch locations that sell food that must be handled (fudge, cupcakes, etc).  In addition, tattoos that are visible on hands/forearms are not permitted AT ALL as these locations do not permit the use of makeup on hands/forearms.  I was surprised to learn that Chester & Hester's in Dinoland was one of those random shops that was merch, but carried fudge and cupcakes, so foodhandling was part of the training.  Just something to bear in mind when considering roles.

I wanted the CP badly, VERY badly.  Already signed a lease badly, HOWEVER, I was not willing to put down certain roles, including QSFB, custodial, and housekeeping (among others).  When asked, I was very specific about NOT being interested in those areas as I felt my prior experience better prepared me for the roles I had checked off.  I also knew that my chances of QSFB increased exponentially if I checked it.

Please don't be so desperate to do the program that you'll settle for just anything.  Being miserable takes all the magic out of it.  If you think, however, that you have the personality type that can make the most out of any situation, then by all means, check all the roles and hope for the best.


----------



## Joanna71985

Anna's_Order said:


> Is quick service food and beverage the same as fast food ?



Yes it is


----------



## bowlingk

I asked this on another board but want to ask here too.

I've heard rumors that if you try to do your web interview on a Mac computer it will fail you, is that true? Has anyone taken it on a Mac and passed? I've also heard it will only work on Internet Explorer. I don't want to fail b/c of my computer. Thanks!

~Kristin~


----------



## meganDCP2010

bowlingk said:


> I asked this on another board but want to ask here too.
> 
> I've heard rumors that if you try to do your web interview on a Mac computer it will fail you, is that true? Has anyone taken it on a Mac and passed? I've also heard it will only work on Internet Explorer. I don't want to fail b/c of my computer. Thanks!
> 
> ~Kristin~



Yeah, I've heard that a few people have taken them on Macs and failed, but they told the recruiter what happened and the interview was reset for them.  I also heard that there's a way you can disguise Safari as IE.

http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/os...disguise-fact-you-mac-websites.html#post62489


----------



## Anna's_Order

graygables said:


> Something else about QSFB that might be important, especially for the girls...there are very strict fingernail and jewelry policies for anyone working in QSFB as well as merch locations that sell food that must be handled (fudge, cupcakes, etc).  In addition, tattoos that are visible on hands/forearms are not permitted AT ALL as these locations do not permit the use of makeup on hands/forearms.  I was surprised to learn that Chester & Hester's in Dinoland was one of those random shops that was merch, but carried fudge and cupcakes, so foodhandling was part of the training.  Just something to bear in mind when considering roles.
> 
> I wanted the CP badly, VERY badly.  Already signed a lease badly, HOWEVER, I was not willing to put down certain roles, including QSFB, custodial, and housekeeping (among others).  When asked, I was very specific about NOT being interested in those areas as I felt my prior experience better prepared me for the roles I had checked off.  I also knew that my chances of QSFB increased exponentially if I checked it.
> 
> Please don't be so desperate to do the program that you'll settle for just anything.  Being miserable takes all the magic out of it.  If you think, however, that you have the personality type that can make the most out of any situation, then by all means, check all the roles and hope for the best.



That's something to consider...I said that I would be willing to work attractions or some of the more customer-involving posistions if I HAD to...But even though I'd still keep a good attitude about the program, I'd really hate those posistions.

I'm hoping that instead they find me suitable for FSFB, or in housekeeping. 

Still, I'll probably end up checking off every role anyways.

Here's to luck in doing the program in ONE YEAR!!! Its forever to wait now, but I hope to be in the Disney World program come fall 2011!!!

I wish all CP entering the program this coming Spring the best of luck! Wish I could have joined you all!


----------



## AliSW

The site says that you need an Ethernet card but if you bring a wireless router do you need that too? I don't know what it is haha.


----------



## Praise2Him

Anna's_Order said:


> That's something to consider...I said that I would be willing to work attractions or some of the more customer-involving posistions if I HAD to...But even though I'd still keep a good attitude about the program, I'd really hate those posistions.
> 
> I'm hoping that instead they find me suitable for FSFB, or in housekeeping.



If you don't want to interact with guests you might consider Costuming - it's completely backstage with no guest interaction at all. That's what my DD does and she enjoys it.


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

Had a question about accessing The Hub. I read on here a few pages back that you can log into The Hub and find out your placement, how many days out does this happen? And is the user name and password the same as I have been using to access the CP website log in area?


----------



## glendalais

DonaldDuck1117 said:


> Had a question about accessing The Hub. I read on here a few pages back that you can log into The Hub and find out your placement, how many days out does this happen? And is the user name and password the same as I have been using to access the CP website log in area?



You will receive your login information for The Hub during your training/onboarding process. There is no way to log into it before hand.


----------



## SportsChick

AliSW said:


> The site says that you need an Ethernet card but if you bring a wireless router do you need that too? I don't know what it is haha.



The Ethernet card (and cable) is needed to access the internet. If you are bringing a wireless router, you still need to be sure your device is wireless capable


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

glendalais said:


> You will receive your login information for The Hub during your training/onboarding process. There is no way to log into it before hand.



Ah, I went back and reread and it looks like people were getting friends who were already in to look up their placement.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

DonaldDuck1117 said:


> Ah, I went back and reread and it looks like people were getting friends who were already in to look up their placement.



You can do this but I wouldn't recommend telling anyone about it. Because you and that person risk being fired.


----------



## Joanna71985

Anna's_Order said:


> That's something to consider...I said that I would be willing to work attractions or some of the more customer-involving posistions if I HAD to...But even though I'd still keep a good attitude about the program, I'd really hate those posistions.
> 
> I'm hoping that instead they find me suitable for FSFB, or in housekeeping.
> 
> Still, I'll probably end up checking off every role anyways.
> 
> Here's to luck in doing the program in ONE YEAR!!! Its forever to wait now, but I hope to be in the Disney World program come fall 2011!!!
> 
> I wish all CP entering the program this coming Spring the best of luck! Wish I could have joined you all!



I wouldn't recommend picking roles just for the sake of having them. If you do this, you run a big chance of getting a role you don't want (especially if you pick QSFB).


----------



## DonaldDuck1117

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> You can do this but I wouldn't recommend telling anyone about it. Because you and that person risk being fired.



Uh, never said I was going to do it. I had read a few pages back that some of my fellow CPers had found out their placement and I thought that I remembered them saying that the hub access opened up a few days before they checked it. I remembered incorrectly. 

Besides, I don't know anyone to do it for me.


----------



## AliSW

Well I don't know what an Ethernet card is but I'm on wireless internet right now.. so it's ok?


----------



## meganDCP2010

AliSW said:


> Well I don't know what an Ethernet card is but I'm on wireless internet right now.. so it's ok?


Yeah, that should be ok.


----------



## GraceysGirl

bowlingk said:


> I asked this on another board but want to ask here too.
> 
> I've heard rumors that if you try to do your web interview on a Mac computer it will fail you, is that true? Has anyone taken it on a Mac and passed? I've also heard it will only work on Internet Explorer. I don't want to fail b/c of my computer. Thanks!
> 
> ~Kristin~



I did my web interview this morning on my mac on Safari and had no problems! I'm all set for my phone interview for tomorrow.


----------



## agrundel

This thread has helped me a bunch in gaining info about the college program. I'm really interested in applying and living the Disney Dream and all of your detailed responses has shown me a lot of inside info. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SarahNicole

Quick question for those of you who have been through the interview process before:

I checked off a LOT of roles (I think 9 or so), because I could see myself working in those roles and being happy, simply because I would be working in the happiest place on earth. That being said, I do have 2 or 3 roles that I would prefer over the others. I've read that they'll only ask you about a couple roles during your interview. Will they ask me what my top choices are and then go from there, or will they arbitrarily pick 2 roles to talk about?

Let me know if you have any advice! My interview is on Saturday, and I want to know if I need to be thinking of ways to steer them towards talking about the roles I think I'd be perfect for!


----------



## Jenanenanena

I've heard a lot of people say they ask what you're top 2 or 3 are, and then they ask you questions pertaining to those roles. Sometimes situations you could run into, or experience that relates to the role.

Congrats on getting the interview! Mine's saturday too


----------



## POPchick10

if you fail the web interview but go to a presentation at a school and smooth talk your way through it. will the dcp people consider letting your reapply??


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

POPchick10 said:


> if you fail the web interview but go to a presentation at a school and smooth talk your way through it. will the dcp people consider letting your reapply??



I'm assuming no because even if you go to a presentation you still have to take the online interview don't you?


----------



## glendalais

All persons applying for employment in an Hourly Guest Service Role with Walt Disney Parks and Resorts US, Inc. must complete and pass the Web Based Interview. Even if you attend a on-campus _Disney College Program_ presentation, you would still need to complete the Web Based Interview.

Howeer, since you have already applied, you must wait at least six months before reapplying. All other applications submitted before the six month mark will be disregarded.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Jenanenanena said:


> I've heard a lot of people say they ask what you're top 2 or 3 are, and then they ask you questions pertaining to those roles. Sometimes situations you could run into, or experience that relates to the role.
> 
> Congrats on getting the interview! Mine's saturday too



Yes, I've also heard that they propose a couple of hypothetical situations based on your top picks. So YOU people took all the Saturday spots! 
 I wanted Friday but they immediately started talking to me about Sunday so mine is on Monday.


----------



## Jenanenanena

TinkerMouse said:


> Yes, I've also heard that they propose a couple of hypothetical situations based on your top picks. So YOU people took all the Saturday spots!
> I wanted Friday but they immediately started talking to me about Sunday so mine is on Monday.



Congratulations on a phone interview though!! what roles are you applying for? Monday's not so bad, I was shocked I got in for saturday. I didn't even think they'd do interviews on the weekend


----------



## TinkerMouse

Jenanenanena said:


> Congratulations on a phone interview though!! what roles are you applying for? Monday's not so bad, I was shocked I got in for saturday. I didn't even think they'd do interviews on the weekend



Thanks and congrats to you too! I am applying for 6 roles: Concierge, Hospitality, Attractions, Character Performer, Merchandise and Photopass Photographer. You? Yeah, the two reasons I was surprised about being offered Sunday was because I naively didn't expect Friday to fill up so quickly and because I didn't even think about weekends.


----------



## SportsChick

They don't always ask for a top 3, with me they didn't


----------



## Jenanenanena

TinkerMouse said:


> Thanks and congrats to you too! I am applying for 6 roles: Concierge, Hospitality, Attractions, Character Performer, Merchandise and Photopass Photographer. You? Yeah, the two reasons I was surprised about being offered Sunday was because I naively didn't expect Friday to fill up so quickly and because I didn't even think about weekends.



My top 3 are, Concierge, Hospitality and Merchandise. But I'd also like attractions or quick food service. When I got scheduled I agreed to 8:15 am but just assumed she meant monday. Then I looked on the calender and realized it was saturday morning! But i'll be so excited, waking up shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jewjubean

I had my interview today, and thank the lord that I'm allumni and it goes better if you've been there before. 
First I slipped walking to the chair to sit down and hit my head on the door which made it move which made the house alarm go off. 
Second I fall on the ground, the alarms blaring and the alarm company is calling, I had to put the phone down with the interviewer. 
Third I'm pretty much dizzy at this point and dont remember most of the interview.
Might have to go to the hospital, I'm ok at this point. I'm just grateful that I have a good standing with the company.


I do remember Concierge,Vacation Planning and Attractions were my top 3.


----------



## vegetablegirl

jewjubean said:


> I had my interview today, and thank the lord that I'm allumni and it goes better if you've been there before.
> First I slipped walking to the chair to sit down and hit my head on the door which made it move which made the house alarm go off.
> Second I fall on the ground, the alarms blaring and the alarm company is calling, I had to put the phone down with the interviewer.
> Third I'm pretty much dizzy at this point and dont remember most of the interview.
> Might have to go to the hospital, I'm ok at this point. I'm just grateful that I have a good standing with the company.
> 
> 
> I do remember Concierge,Vacation Planning and Attractions were my top 3.



Oh man, that's pretty rough! I hope you're ok, they should be very impressed that you did the interview with a possible concussion!


----------



## AliSW

Do you have to bring anything to get the internet? Someone said people bring wireless routers but someone else says I wouldn't need it. My computer is on wireless internet right now but I thought there was something you needed to get it to work or something there. I'm confused haha.


----------



## vegetablegirl

Does anybody know if not having cash handling experience will automatically mean you don't get a job involving it?


----------



## TinkerMouse

AliSW said:


> Do you have to bring anything to get the internet? Someone said people bring wireless routers but someone else says I wouldn't need it. My computer is on wireless internet right now but I thought there was something you needed to get it to work or something there. I'm confused haha.



Many have said that you need to bring an ethernet cord. If you don't bring the cord then you'll need a wireless router since those are really the only two ways to get internet for yourself, unless you go somewhere that has an open wireless network like some airports and cafes, or you're neighbor has a wireless router with an open network and you just connect to it (which some people at the program manage to do).


----------



## AliSW

Ok thanks because everyone in my family doesn't think I'd need it. Better safe than sorry


----------



## SportsChick

If you want to be wireless you need a router (and an Ethernet cord to hook it up)


----------



## Itinkso

AliSW said:


> Ok thanks because everyone in my family doesn't think I'd need it. Better safe than sorry



My DD flew to Florida on a Sunday without her router because she said she wouldn't need it. I was at the Post Office on Tuesday mailing her the router which would have easily fit into her suitcase in the first place! Take the router with you; it will be much easier and less stressful.


----------



## psherman42

I failed the web interview so I can't apply again until February 17th.  I'm definitely going to try again though for fall 2011. Does anyone know what the dates are this year for fall advantage? When do they usually come home in January?


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> I failed the web interview so I can't apply again until February 17th.  I'm definitely going to try again though for fall 2011. Does anyone know what the dates are this year for fall advantage? When do they usually come home in January?



The dates are late May (and sometimes there is a date in June) until early Jan. 



vegetablegirl said:


> Does anybody know if not having cash handling experience will automatically mean you don't get a job involving it?



Not at all. I got merchandise for my first CP (and i had no money experience).


----------



## hart305

Hi everyone! 
I have read a lot about CP (mostly good, some bad) and have been in touch via email with a former CP recruiter. She has answered a lot of my questions but I have a few others (I have not read everything posted/answered so sorry if I make repeats). I want to do the Spring 2011 jan-may program.

I have my phone interview on monday and I am super excited! This is something I really want to experience. I have never lived away from home before. I went to a college 20 minutes away and although I lived on and around campus, i went home a lot. I'm not excited about living away from my family and my boyfriend for that long but I have to take the bad with the good, right?  New experiences and hopefully some fun along the way. 

I have a few questions:
1. My web interview said I was a "Strong candidate". Is that what it says to everyone who passes or does that make a difference?
2. I want to apply/audition for entertainment as a character. I hear that this is one of the hardest to get into. I have back ups in mind, but any tips? Anything anyone can tell me about auditioning for entertainment?
3. I've taken buses to and from classes before and I usually make it on time. How difficult is it to make it on time and get around on the disney buses? I live in Ohio so taking a car involves quite a drive.
4. I'm pretty sure there is no "spring break" or anything right?
5. I read someone was given notice just over a week after the phone interview. Is that common? Is it different for entertainment/would I have to wait until after my audition?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SportsChick

hart305 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have read a lot about CP (mostly good, some bad) and have been in touch via email with a former CP recruiter. She has answered a lot of my questions but I have a few others (I have not read everything posted/answered so sorry if I make repeats). I want to do the Spring 2011 jan-may program.
> 
> I have my phone interview on monday and I am super excited! This is something I really want to experience. I have never lived away from home before. I went to a college 20 minutes away and although I lived on and around campus, i went home a lot. I'm not excited about living away from my family and my boyfriend for that long but I have to take the bad with the good, right?  New experiences and hopefully some fun along the way.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1. My web interview said I was a "Strong candidate". Is that what it says to everyone who passes or does that make a difference?


Mine said the same thing, I don't know if everyone's does.


hart305 said:


> I want to apply/audition for entertainment as a character. I hear that this is one of the hardest to get into. I have back ups in mind, but any tips? Anything anyone can tell me about auditioning for entertainment?


I didn't audition, so I can't help you here. 


hart305 said:


> I've taken buses to and from classes before and I usually make it on time. How difficult is it to make it on time and get around on the disney buses? I live in Ohio so taking a car involves quite a drive.


I have my car and I'm really glad I do. I work at Epcot and because of Illuminations, getting a bus from your work location back to where the buses are to go home can be a royal pain in the tush. I've been driving a lot of Chatham people home (I live in Patterson, so it's right there)


hart305 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is no "spring break" or anything right?


Nope, you'll be working mad hours during everyone else's spring break 


hart305 said:


> I read someone was given notice just over a week after the phone interview. Is that common? Is it different for entertainment/would I have to wait until after my audition?


I heard 10 days after my interview in March. If you're auditioning and you're accepted into the program, you'll be placed in a different role, and then if you're accepted as a performer, transferred within the system. That way, you have a role if you're accepted to the program no matter what 



hart305 said:


> Thanks in advance!


----------



## ltwentyone

Hey I have a question. I checked in last week, so I'm still not entirely sure how everything works.

Can someone please explain to me how exchanging/giving away shifts on the Hub works? I tried requesting a day off because I have a friend coming down next week, but the request was denied because I didn't get it requested in time. So I ended up getting scheduled for the day I want off.

I see there is a place on The Hub to post shifts you are willing to exchange or give away. How does that work? Do I just post on there the time/date of my shift? And if somebody wants to take it, how does that work? Does my schedule on The Hib automatically change once its been approved? Do I need to do anything? I'm basically lost and want to try to get it taken care of asap.


----------



## SportsChick

You have to have someone to take your shift to give it away. I'm still looking for someone to take a shift for me this week


----------



## r1009t

hart305 said:


> 2. I want to apply/audition for entertainment as a character. I hear that this is one of the hardest to get into. I have back ups in mind, but any tips? Anything anyone can tell me about auditioning for entertainment?
> 3. I've taken buses to and from classes before and I usually make it on time. How difficult is it to make it on time and get around on the disney buses? I live in Ohio so taking a car involves quite a drive.



2.) Yes. There will be two parts to the audition- one will be an animation, where you are given a situation that you have to act out silently using big movements. The other part is learning a short dance routine. I would check out the character heights/cp auditon thread for more info.  
3.) Not really answering your question, but I'm from ohio too!  What part you from?


----------



## hart305

Columbus! Are you doing the Spring 2011 program? I have my phone interview for it tomorrow night!


----------



## andrekakkar

Thanks for asking. i was wondering about the same.


----------



## FunnyGirl77

I read something interesting in a CPers blog today... He says you can find out where you'll be working _before_ you get to Disney World: willsfantasmicjourney.blogspot.com/2009/05/life-or-your-jobs-what-you-make-it.html

You just have to ask yourself one question. Do you feel lucky?


----------



## AllisonMak

Thanks to those who answered my car question. Sorry I had been MIA for a while...meant to say thanks, but internet had been down.

Ok I have been so confused about this now--I check in September 3. On the website it says that you can be in casual attire (t-shirts, jeans, sweats) on check in day...but do I get my picture taken that day? So when does the business attire come in?


----------



## AllisonMak

TinkerMouse said:


> Many have said that you need to bring an ethernet cord. If you don't bring the cord then you'll need a wireless router since those are really the only two ways to get internet for yourself, unless you go somewhere that has an open wireless network like some airports and cafes, or you're neighbor has a wireless router with an open network and you just connect to it (which some people at the program manage to do).



Wait so...you need one or the other? A router or an ethernet cord? *knows nothing about cars OR computers*


----------



## Berlioz70

You need a cord to plug in your router to the internet connection on the wall. If you are not planning on using a router, then you just need an ethernet cord to directly connect your computer to the wall. Personally, I took both. Sometimes our wireless router was on the frtiz, so I'd just plug in my computer and went to town.


----------



## TinkerMouse

AllisonMak said:
			
		

> Ok I have been so confused about this now--I check in September 3. On the website it says that you can be in casual attire (t-shirts, jeans, sweats) on check in day...but do I get my picture taken that day? So when does the business attire come in?


Casual attire is perfectly acceptable except you need your shoulders covered and you need to fit Disney look as much as possible (even though you won't be dressed up) for your picture which does get taken on check in day. 


AllisonMak said:


> Wait so...you need one or the other? A router or an ethernet cord? *knows nothing about cars OR computers*


Yes, you need either or because there is a chance that at least one of your roommates will bring a router and let you and the other apartment mates share, just as there is a chance that no one will bring one except for you. Based on what I've seen from videos of the apartments there is at least one internet jack at the desk at the front door so you need a cord to hook up to the internet using that.


----------



## r1009t

hart305 said:


> Columbus! Are you doing the Spring 2011 program? I have my phone interview for it tomorrow night!



No I'm not, I've got a few more years until I can do the program  Best of luck and sending lots of pixie dust your way!


----------



## Joanna71985

FunnyGirl77 said:


> I read something interesting in a CPers blog today... He says you can find out where you'll be working _before_ you get to Disney World: willsfantasmicjourney.blogspot.com/2009/05/life-or-your-jobs-what-you-make-it.html
> 
> You just have to ask yourself one question. Do you feel lucky?



Not officially. A CM would have to look you up (and they run the risk of getting into BIG trouble for doing so). Also, his method was done as an Alumni (he had done the CP before). I don't believe that would work for a first-time CP


----------



## graygables

Joanna71985 said:


> Not officially. A CM would have to look you up (and they run the risk of getting into BIG trouble for doing so). Also, his method was done as an Alumni (he had done the CP before). I don't believe that would work for a first-time CP



AND...there is no assurance that it would even be correct.  For my PI, I knew where I was going to be by looking on the Hub, only it changed the day before I was supposed to report to work, so yeah, they can make last minute changes.  Completely disrupted my paradigm and I'd have rather not known at all, to be honest.  It was, in hindsight, the very best thing for me, but at the time, I was pretty crushed.


----------



## hart305

> Yes, you need either or because there is a chance that at least one of your roommates will bring a router and let you and the other apartment mates share, just as there is a chance that no one will bring one except for you. Based on what I've seen from videos of the apartments there is at least one internet jack at the desk at the front door so you need a cord to hook up to the internet using that.



My laptop's jack doesn't work and the internet (pavlov) at my current apt complex has lousy router access. It always resets our router to the original name, deletes our security settings and blocks us from getting online. Very annoying. Everytime I would call the company they would tell me "to bypass the router and connect directly into the wall". I CAN'T! lol So anyway....

Do the Disney complexes have good router support? Because I can't connect directly with a cord so I NEED that.


----------



## SportsChick

the router support would be the maker of your router. For tech support for the internet, I know in my apartment, the phone number is right above the jack that's by the desk.


----------



## hart305

Here's a random question...
Does anybody know what the Star Wars Weekends are for 2011? I can't find the dates. 
I'm REALLY hoping it might be during the Spring Program (Jan-May) I applied for. *fingers crossed for an acceptance letter*


----------



## hart305

SportsChick said:


> the router support would be the maker of your router. For tech support for the internet, I know in my apartment, the phone number is right above the jack that's by the desk.



I know, we called them for support when they would turn off our internet access for some random reason. When I'd call, Pavlov would say that their system doesn't support routers and to go around it, but I can't. I was hoping Disney complexes might have a better system.

I think I'll get a newer router anyway.


----------



## Praise2Him

hart305 said:


> Does anybody know what the Star Wars Weekends are for 2011? I can't find the dates.
> I'm REALLY hoping it might be during the Spring Program (Jan-May) I applied for. *fingers crossed for an acceptance letter*



They haven't been announced yet. According to the Disney Parks Blog they were announced last Dec. 22 for this year. The first date for this year was May 21 and my DD's last day of the CP was May 15, so if you're doing regular Spring, probably not. If you do Spring Advantage - yes.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Right, Star Wars weekends are usually late May through early/mid June so you would not be there for Spring, though you would be for Spring Advantage. You could get lucky and have the first Star Wars weekend be the same as your departure weekend so that even though you don't get to work there during that time you'll at least get to see it.


----------



## FunnyGirl77

Joanna71985 said:


> Not officially. A CM would have to look you up (and they run the risk of getting into BIG trouble for doing so). Also, his method was done as an Alumni (he had done the CP before). I don't believe that would work for a first-time CP



So it's strictly off-the-record. Have you ever found your lot out beforehand?



graygables said:


> AND...there is no assurance that it would even be correct.  For my PI, I knew where I was going to be by looking on the Hub, only it changed the day before I was supposed to report to work, so yeah, they can make last minute changes.  Completely disrupted my paradigm and I'd have rather not known at all, to be honest.  It was, in hindsight, the very best thing for me, but at the time, I was pretty crushed.



Wow, where did they place you? Did you request a location and they had to give you something else?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

FunnyGirl77 said:


> So it's strictly off-the-record. Have you ever found your lot out beforehand?



Yes it is. I only found out my park not my area beforehand. I do know they have change the location though. One of my friends was assigned Towntoon beforehand but now works in EPCOT. So they do change the location.


----------



## khancock

Disney doesn't withhold this information just to surprise people when they check-in.  They do it for basic business reasons.

It would be a nightmare for them to communicate that info out and then have to do it again if there was a change (which could even happen the day before a check-in).  Not to mention having to deal with all of the people whining that they didn't get the exact location they wanted.


----------



## graygables

FunnyGirl77 said:


> Wow, where did they place you? Did you request a location and they had to give you something else?



I was originally placed at Ft. Wilderness, all geared up in my head for it and everything, but they moved me to the All Stars and no, I had absolutely no say in it at all.  It was actually kind of funny b/c I had to take online training required for the Fort and I think they even paid me out of the Fort budget for awhile before it got sorted out.  Every once in awhile, I still show up over there in some records.

Yes, it would be a logistics nightmare and as nerve-wracking as the wait can be, finding out is like Christmas morning and is well worth the wait!


----------



## greenmyvalley

graygables said:


> I was originally placed at Ft. Wilderness, all geared up in my head for it and everything, but they moved me to the All Stars and no, I had absolutely no say in it at all.  It was actually kind of funny b/c I had to take online training required for the Fort and I think they even paid me out of the Fort budget for awhile before it got sorted out.  Every once in awhile, I still show up over there in some records.
> 
> Yes, it would be a logistics nightmare and as nerve-wracking as the wait can be, finding out is like Christmas morning and is well worth the wait!



I would love to work at the All-Stars or any of the resorts. Are you a Hospitality or Business major? I think I read somewhere that it's necessary to fall into one of those two to get hired for a Hospitality position.


----------



## graygables

greenmyvalley said:


> I would love to work at the All-Stars or any of the resorts. Are you a Hospitality or Business major? I think I read somewhere that it's necessary to fall into one of those two to get hired for a Hospitality position.



This was for a management internship in merch, but I am in grad school for a business degree.


----------



## FunnyGirl77

khancock said:


> Disney doesn't withhold this information just to surprise people when they check-in.  They do it for basic business reasons.
> 
> It would be a nightmare for them to communicate that info out and then have to do it again if there was a change (which could even happen the day before a check-in).  Not to mention having to deal with all of the people whining that they didn't get the exact location they wanted.



I see Disney's point... the public outcry from throngs of young adults stuck in Epcot when they specifically requested MK? phones would be ringing off the hook. 

Like Christmas morning... "You're working It's a Small World!" That's this  all day. Teehee! but no. If I get accepted I have a feeling I'll be in attractions or merch, but I know chances are slim to none if I call my recruiter and request the holy grails of spieling headliners like JC, GMR, ToT, PotC or HM, and working roller coasters would also be pretty exhilarating. Problem is I have to pick one or it'll sound needy. Just being anywhere at Disney is enough to rock my socks off but the role does make a *small* difference. AND I WANT TO MAKE MORE MAGICAL MOMENTS!


----------



## cuethemusic

are you allowed to rearrange the furniture in your bedroom?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

cuethemusic said:


> are you allowed to rearrange the furniture in your bedroom?



yes, you can rearrange the furniture in the bedroom and in the living room.


----------



## greenmyvalley

I didn't get asked the "Would you work QSFB?" question. How common is that? My interviewer did say that I would be considered for every role I checked though.


----------



## SweetMelissa

Hi there,

  I recently applied for the CP and Im 27..but young at heart!  I can get along with anyone but Im thinking I may be one of the oldest in the CP?  It would be just fine if I was, but inquiring minds want to know!

Also,
  I had my phone interview last week.  Does it really take 4-6 weeks to get a reply?  Im dyyying here waiting to find out because I am so excited for the opportunity!  And if you are denied, how do they tell you?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Berlioz70

You're not that old, there are several people older than you that do the program.

In my apartment we had a 28, 26, and 24 year old, plus two of us were married. So talk about your non-traditional students.

Yeah, it can take 4-6 weeks, waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

When I interviewed last year, I don't think I was asked about QSFB. I might have been asked if I would rather do FSFB or QSFB, but not specifically if I wanted to do that. So I don't think it'd be too weird if you weren't asked that. It's pretty early in the game, so it's probably a sign that they had an idea for you in another position


----------



## AllisonMak

So...is there anyone willing to message me on facebook/AIM (if you still use it haha)...for some immediate responses? I am stressing! I leave in 2 days...and I'm from Michigan, so if I forget something, there's no going back haha.

How many towels have people brought? Laundry is crazy expensive?


----------



## onestepcloser

SweetMelissa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently applied for the CP and Im 27..but young at heart!  I can get along with anyone but Im thinking I may be one of the oldest in the CP?  It would be just fine if I was, but inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Also,
> I had my phone interview last week.  Does it really take 4-6 weeks to get a reply?  Im dyyying here waiting to find out because I am so excited for the opportunity!  And if you are denied, how do they tell you?
> 
> Thanks for any advice



Hey Melissa! I just applied too and I'm 27! We can be old together.


----------



## SweetMelissa

Onestepcloser, Im very glad to hear that!  Let me know how things go for you because Im definitey cool with being old together!!

M
Sping 2011 HOPEFUL!!


----------



## AliSW

So about those special tours and things you can do while on the program.. where do you sign up for those? I don't know where to find out about them.


----------



## glendalais

AliSW said:


> So about those special tours and things you can do while on the program.. where do you sign up for those? I don't know where to find out about them.



Information on how to sign up for such experiences will be communicated through Disney Internships and Programs internal sources (newsletters, etc.). Signups are generally handled by the Program Offices, or through the Company's training system.


----------



## sk8bug72

Hello!

I just applied/had a phone interview for the CP, but I also just got an email asking me to schedule an interview for a professional internship (I know its a long shot, but still exciting!).  From what I have read, the internship application/interview process is really long, so my question is, if I get into the CP and accept it, can I later decline if I happened to get the internship???


----------



## vividaudio

Hello, everybody! I've been looking into the DCP, and I'm very interested in it, but I do have some reservations when it comes to finances. I attend college and I've had to take out a couple loans. I definitely want to do this program, and even though I know I'll enjoy it I really can't unless I can bring back some money from it to pay off loans. I've heard that once rent/housing is taken out of your check, in addition to expenses like food and gas, you're really not left with a lot of money. 

So, my questions are:

1) Aside from the rent/housing, textbook fees, and application fees, what other expenses did you come across? I especially would like to know about weekly expenses, like how much you ended up spending on food every week? Does DCP provide you with food, or discounts on food? 

2) How much driving did you end up doing? Does the Disney-provided transport get you where you need to go efficiently and conveniently or did you end up using your car a lot? How much did you end up spending on gas?

3) And if it's not too intrusive, I was wondering if CP veterans could tell me what your weekly paycheck ended up being, how many hours you got, etc? Were you able to take any money home? Is it realistic to try and bring at least $2,000 back with you, or are living expenses just too high? 

Thank you very much for any input!!


----------



## graygables

sk8bug72 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just applied/had a phone interview for the CP, but I also just got an email asking me to schedule an interview for a professional internship (I know its a long shot, but still exciting!).  From what I have read, the internship application/interview process is really long, so my question is, if I get into the CP and accept it, can I later decline if I happened to get the internship???



Yes, you certainly can.  I applied for both, went through the interview process and after a VERY long wait, was accepted into the CP.  The internships were put on hold, but I was told if I was offered one, I could simply transfer my fee over to the PI.  In my situation, the management internships were cancelled that semester (it was Spring '09, after the market crash), so I went ahead on the CP and wound up doing the internship in the Fall instead.  Good luck!


----------



## sk8bug72

Great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## psherman42

I applied for spring but failed the web interview so now I'm going to apply for fall 2011. However, I have to wait until February 17th to apply because of the 6 months thing. How far into the recruiting for fall is this? Will I be at a really big disadvantage because I can't apply right away?


----------



## meganDCP2010

psherman42 said:


> I applied for spring but failed the web interview so now I'm going to apply for fall 2011. However, I have to wait until February 17th to apply because of the 6 months thing. How far into the recruiting for fall is this? Will I be at a really big disadvantage because I can't apply right away?


I don't think you will.  I applied back in April and got in.  Then again, I got custodial...


----------



## meganDCP2010

vividaudio said:


> Hello, everybody! I've been looking into the DCP, and I'm very interested in it, but I do have some reservations when it comes to finances. I attend college and I've had to take out a couple loans. I definitely want to do this program, and even though I know I'll enjoy it I really can't unless I can bring back some money from it to pay off loans. I've heard that once rent/housing is taken out of your check, in addition to expenses like food and gas, you're really not left with a lot of money.
> 
> So, my questions are:
> 
> 1) Aside from the rent/housing, textbook fees, and application fees, what other expenses did you come across? I especially would like to know about weekly expenses, like how much you ended up spending on food every week? Does DCP provide you with food, or discounts on food?
> 
> 2) How much driving did you end up doing? Does the Disney-provided transport get you where you need to go efficiently and conveniently or did you end up using your car a lot? How much did you end up spending on gas?
> 
> 3) And if it's not too intrusive, I was wondering if CP veterans could tell me what your weekly paycheck ended up being, how many hours you got, etc? Were you able to take any money home? Is it realistic to try and bring at least $2,000 back with you, or are living expenses just too high?
> 
> Thank you very much for any input!!



1. No meal plans or discounts on food.  I bring food to work everyday.  My roommates and I buy food together and split the cost.  So far, the food we bought would last a couple of weeks.

2. $20 - $22 on gas, which would last me a couple of weeks.  During the first week or so, I took the bus a lot.  Now, it's more like 50/50.  I drive to Wal-Mart or the mall, but sometimes I catch the bus to work because I don't feel like driving.

3. I can't really answer that because I'm still doing the program.


----------



## Sorahana

vividaudio said:


> 3) And if it's not too intrusive, I was wondering if CP veterans could tell me what your weekly paycheck ended up being, how many hours you got, etc? Were you able to take any money home? Is it realistic to try and bring at least $2,000 back with you, or are living expenses just too high?



I'll answer this (I haven't been in this thread in a while, whoa!). My first CP I got around 45-50 hours, my 2nd CP I got around 35-40 hours (that was a summer alumni CP). 
I really didn't take any money home because I spent it on buying things in Disney (especially when they had the holiday discount for CMs). If you don't have to shop just because, then you can bring home some money. It might be possible to bring that much money home, it really depends on your situation. 
If you want to be able to save yourself some money, then when you're picking your apartment type when you check in, go for a bigger apartment (three or four bedroom), the rent will be lower. Hope that helps!!


----------



## psherman42

meganDCP2010 said:


> I don't think you will.  I applied back in April and got in.  Then again, I got custodial...



Was that one of the roles you checked off?


----------



## SportsChick

I applied in March and I'm Main Entrance Operations. 

I'm in a 1BR at Patterson so my rent is the highest, I'm still bring home around $160 a week after rent - I've been working anywhere from 36-46 hours


----------



## khancock

psherman42 said:


> I have to wait until February 17th to apply because of the 6 months thing. How far into the recruiting for fall is this? Will I be at a really big disadvantage because I can't apply right away?



They recruit from February through April.


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

I'm wondering how many business "disney look" outfits I need. It is my understanding that I need at least one outfit for Traditions. But I need a few as well for training, correct?

About how many outfits would I need total that meet the disney look?


----------



## SportsChick

that will depend on your role. I only needed two. one for traditions and one for Discovery Day. I was in costume after that. My roommate's boyfriend is hospitality (he's front desk at Yacht and Beach Club) and he was at Disney U for almost a week


----------



## mooqtie215

Ah I wrote a reply and it got erased, poop. 

Basically my advice is bring business attire you can mix and match, or a dress because that is the easiest thing to wear and requires no matching at all. Accessories, even though we're not supposed to wear a lot of them, like a scarf or necklace can take an outfit you already wore and make it look new. 

You might only need 2 days of business attire as I did, one for traditions and one for Merchantainment, but they have many things throughout your program that you might want to have dress clothes for, like Leadership Seminars, networking, and all these other goodies. Plus if you take a class, you have to dress up for that, too. Yeah, no sweatpants like at real college!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

To answer some questions I saw earlier-

I did a lot of driving, just because I like to drive. But gas prices were higher there than other cities so I tried to watch how much I was spending. You can save a lot of money just by taking the bus when you're going to the parks for fun instead of driving.

The most I spend on groceries was probably $75 or so, and that was around the first week when I was buying everything I needed. Keep in mind expenses for all the little things- like medicine, cleaning supplies, etc. Other times it was anywhere between $15-35. I had the least amount of groceries out of anyone in my apartment, though, lol.

I actually came home in debt. Yup. I was poor as hell, and I stayed that way ever since because I still haven't been able to find another job. Keep in mind that you'll have to travel back home too which can be costly. I didn't buy hardly anything in the parks- including food- but I still didn't really make much. It didn't make up for the traveling costs


----------



## Pure_Imagination

To answer some questions I saw earlier-

I did a lot of driving, just because I like to drive. But gas prices were higher there than other cities so I tried to watch how much I was spending. You can save a lot of money just by taking the bus when you're going to the parks for fun instead of driving.

The most I spend on groceries was probably $75 or so, and that was around the first week when I was buying everything I needed. Keep in mind expenses for all the little things- like medicine, cleaning supplies, etc. Other times it was anywhere between $15-35. I had the least amount of groceries out of anyone in my apartment, though, lol.

I actually came home in debt. Yup. I was poor as hell, and I stayed that way ever since because I still haven't been able to find another job. Keep in mind that you'll have to travel back home too which can be costly. I didn't buy hardly anything in the parks- including food- but I still didn't really make much. It didn't make up for the traveling costs


----------



## SoccerRob12

A friend of mine got accepted for Atttractions Spring 2011 and his guidance counsellor at college told him that they wouldn't approve him to go.   Not sure what "approval" he requires from the school.  I guess they don't recognize the CP as a valid use of a semester.

He is looking for another college to transfer to so that he can still do the CP.

Any ideas?


----------



## SportsChick

I don't know about a school not approving him to go, it may be the semester off? Disney doesn't require any approval. What if he just wanted to take a semester off, what would the school do?


----------



## newdrama12

My school didn't approve it either, but that was just I didn't meet the school's requirement for it to count as an internship credit. But I went ahead and took the semester off and did the program anyway. Then the semester after my program, I was a campus rep.


----------



## Heartless Pirate

Yeah, I didn't even tell my school at the time because I was planning on transferring out of there anyway.


----------



## greenmyvalley

I have yet to find out how my school deals with the program. I know of a couple people that did the CP last year, so hopefully they're receptive to it!


----------



## SweetMelissa

Soooo, I was accepted on Monday for QSFB and I am VERY excited; however, I was placed in a role that I did not select, it wasnt just not in my top 3, it was not selected period.  I have been in the food service industry for 10 years and I was hoping for something different. I dont want to sound ungrateful; Im just worried that I will not like it.  I know it will be what I make of it..Im just a lil sad that I didnt get something different!  Can any CP alum who did QSFB please tell me you enjoyed it so Ill feel better??

Thanks


----------



## carly3592

I just went to a CP meeting at my college- they're really enthusiastic for people to sign up and go, but they recommend we take the Marketing You class because that's the only way we can remain a student at the college for that semester.  That way, we could still sign up for classes and register for housing on time.


----------



## TinkerMouse

SweetMelissa said:


> Soooo, I was accepted on Monday for QSFB and I am VERY excited; however, I was placed in a role that I did not select, it wasnt just not in my top 3, it was not selected period.  I have been in the food service industry for 10 years and I was hoping for something different. I dont want to sound ungrateful; Im just worried that I will not like it.  I know it will be what I make of it..Im just a lil sad that I didnt get something different!  Can any CP alum who did QSFB please tell me you enjoyed it so Ill feel better??
> 
> Thanks



This blog is by someone who is in the program right now and works in QSFB. She likes it so far. A few posts have been about the training for it.

http://viviannewdwcpf10.blogspot.com/

You're not being ungrateful. I know exactly how you feel. I was also accepted on Monday but am a bit shocked by what they're offering me because I expected to get what I was more qualified for instead of the job that I have no experience in whatsoever. I haven't accepted the invite yet but regardless of whether or not I inquire about it to recruitment I'm still going to do the program and be excited to go.


----------



## Zoemickey

Hi I got a pending letter on September 7th and I was wondering if anybody has been accepted or rejected yet  who received this letter for the Spring 2011 program/advantage?

I LOVE DISNEY!!! and can't wait to see if i get accepted!!!


----------



## Zoemickey

Or could anyone possible give me any information about being on the pending list and what it means for my chances to get in?


----------



## TinkerMouse

It means you could get in, but it also means you could not. It always depends. Some people get pending then get an invite a week later. Some get one months later. Some get denied. There is no real way for anyone but recruiting to know.


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

Does anyone know if my discount as a cast membercan apply to campsites at Fort Wilderness? My parents plan to come visit me but they have a motorhome.


----------



## Iris

SweetMelissa said:


> Soooo, I was accepted on Monday for QSFB and I am VERY excited; however, I was placed in a role that I did not select, it wasnt just not in my top 3, it was not selected period.  I have been in the food service industry for 10 years and I was hoping for something different. I dont want to sound ungrateful; Im just worried that I will not like it.  I know it will be what I make of it..Im just a lil sad that I didnt get something different!  Can any CP alum who did QSFB please tell me you enjoyed it so Ill feel better??
> 
> Thanks




Not an alum but my daughter is currently doing QSFB over at the beach club and loves it.  She says everyone she works with is super nice and loves talking to the people who come in.  She also did not choose QSFB as one of her choices but did have previous experience in the fast food industry.  She was also a little disappointed at first when she found out but now she is as happy as she can be.  She has met so many other people as well in the same role and they are having a blast.  It is definitely what you make of it.  I am not sure if she had gotten a busier location if she would be as happy, but I guess we will never know.

I am sure you will love it.


----------



## SweetMelissa

Thanks for the advice!  Ive been reading a lot about it and I have decided Im going to have an amazing time no matter what..I can't wait!


----------



## avpny@aol.com

if you go to the college program are the classes they offer regular credited courses, or is it basically taking a semester off?


----------



## mooqtie215

The collegiate courses they have, like Creativity and Innovation, Corporate Communication, etc are "ACE" accredited, ACE standing for American Council on Education, which means they are worthy of being counted as regular college classes you'd take while being a traditional student (3 credits each). Each school is different though, so you have to ask if they would accept a class...it depends on your major and stuff, too. Some schools have tons of students do Disney Internships while my school really doesn't have many students do this, so there isn't a set protocol. 

 I'm a public relations major, and recieving 9 credits here in Disney. I had no electives left really..but my school was willing to accept Creativity and Innovation as a business elective, and merchandise as a PR internship.. I just had to get a business dept head at school to agree to my getting credit..and my advisor to talk to the President to count my sales associate job, so it might take some work on your part. For me, I wasn't going to put off graduating to work at disney, so luckily for me it worked out, that i can do this and still graduate in the spring. You just have to weight your options.


----------



## Zoemickey

Thanks Tinkermouse i really hope i get in!!


----------



## EngineerwhowantsEars

Hi there former internshipers!

 I had a few questions about the Disney College program.  

The main concern we have is what would happen if I really need a day off because I'm sick or something.  

It sounds like some people work many, many hours a week.  I don't anticipate needing a break at all, but I'm concerned that I might have to go in and be exhausted.  What are my options for getting days off?  What are my options for picking up more shifts if I need more money?  

The other question is is there someone (like a supervisor, SA, etc.)  who I could go to if I have problems.  For example, if my cash drawer was off or I got something on my uniform?  I really want to do a good job and I was just wondering if there is a large possibility of getting in trouble if you would make a mistake money-wise, mess-up big time,  or something like that or if there are people who would help you and they would just "figure it out"?  

*How worried are you about making a mistake/ getting into trouble?*

Do you get a good amount of training before you are left alone to do your job, or is there a large learning curve?

These are my main concerns.  I know it is work, not just play.  I know you do not go down there expecting to come back with loads of money.  I understand it is still a job and an internship and I am there to learn and work as well as meet new people and have new experiences.  I'm concerned I could mess up and someone might get really upset with me and I really want to be part of making the magic and not be concerned all the time if I was going to get into trouble or not feel like I have an "escape plan" for a day if I really needed it.

Thank you!


----------



## mooqtie215

Everything is on the hub..so if you want a day off, you have to request it on the hub and then it will either be approved or denied. I think you have to plan ahead though, the schedule is set 2 weeks in advanced..on Sunday I find out what I'm working the next sunday until Saturday. And keep in mind depending on the season, it will be hard to get off, like thanksgiving and christmas, you cannot request days off when it's black out days. 

You can also pick up more shifts on the hub. Because I passed my merchandise assement, I can work in any merchandise place, same applies to qsfb and others. So you can even work at different parks. 


(This is my 3rd week here). I felt like I got enough training where I was semi-comfortable, (I wasn't very good at the register until a few days passed, and i still have NO IDEA how to give directions to people from the store) but you don't have to worry, you will be fine because you'll have co-workers next to you who you can ask questions to and they will know the answers, or find it out for you. ( in case your wondering, in my experience yes, there were a few people who were  a little rude who have been in Disney a long time and think "oh another rookie") but for the most part everyone helps eachother out. Your leaders know you are new and don't know exactly what you're doing yet, so if you mess up, they won't hold it against you. It's not really something I'm worried about. I'm more worried about being able to handle all the hours, like you said. I've only worked part time jobs so working 40 hours a week is a lot to me. What makes me feel better about it is knowing its only for a short time haha. and the money.


----------



## graygables

EngineerwhowantsEars said:


> The main concern we have is what would happen if I really need a day off because I'm sick or something.



If you are sick, you just call in. You won't get paid and you'd better be sick and not just going to the park or the beach or the mall.  I've known folks who were at the airport by noon the next day for that.  I called in once during my CP, it's not the end of the world.

As far as your costume goes, stuff happens.  Unless it's abuse, you just go to costuming, turn it in, and get a new one.  If it is abuse (wearing your pants slung low so the hem drags and gets stained or torn), you still go to costuming, turn it in, and get a new one, but your paycheck will be deducted for the cost of the damaged item.  ONLY if it your fault, though.  A kid running by you with an open Sharpie marker is NOT your fault. 

Any training I have experienced or witnesses has been very much customized for the trainee. Some people simply have more skills coming in than others.  For me, with a lifetime of retail where I already knew how to count back change the "Disney Way" (and already knew military time), it was a piece of cake.  Some of my fellow CPs needed more time and training and they got it.  No one pushes you in the water and expects you to swim.  You will have lots of people to answer your questions and really, a week or two, and YOU will be the "old hat".

As the PP said, you go through the Hub to request days off.  If they are denied, you can sometimes find someone to take the shift for you, but those generally need to be approved by the manager.  You can also be the one to volunteer to pick up other people's shifts, just make it known around the area that you are willing.  You can also pick up shifts on the Hub, but understand that they are for your line of business and you have to have the correct training.  A merch CP can't go operate an attraction, for instance.  It will tell you what training you need.  Merch is actually a great role b/c it can transfer to some of the special food & bev events.

Don't be nervous!  Have a great work ethic and attitude and you'll be fine!


----------



## jjlara21

anyone else not able to get on to the disney college program website? i want to apply but i cant even get onto the website


----------



## PrincessBetsy

jjlara21 said:


> anyone else not able to get on to the disney college program website? i want to apply but i cant even get onto the website



I haven't been able to get on the Disney College Program website all day.  I think they must be updating it.


----------



## SoccerRob12

jjlara21 said:


> anyone else not able to get on to the disney college program website? i want to apply but i cant even get onto the website



It was up Friday night but has been down Sat and Sun.  After an email to Tech Support, got an out of office reply that they are closed till Monday.  Hope it gets back up soon so I can accept the invitation before it's too late. 
-Rob


----------



## KBelle5

Hey Engineer, like others said, it does get easier, even in your second week.  I was so nervous when I went on the Vacation Planner (aka ticket sales) window at Disneyland, but you soon get the hang of it.  I was so scared my cash drawer would be off too, but counting back gets to be secondhand after about 3 transactions.  If there is a problem with the cash, you and your lead can go through the transactions to see what went wrong, and fill out over/short forms so its documented.  I got called up to the manager's office twice for different things, where they told me what I did wrong so I knew not to do it that way the next time, and believe me, I never did it wrong again!

As for sick days, I'm sure its roughly the same at World, but if you called in sick, you got 3 points on your record, and could only have up to 21 or so before you got kicked out.  Just don't call out and then go to the park, because like someone said above, that will also get you an immediate discharge.  You can take a personal day, just make sure you don't go anywhere near the park.

As for costumes, I once decided to wear the honey mustard dressing on my Main St. top instead of using it on my chicken nuggets, and with 10 minutes before I had to clock back in, I ran to Costuming, got a new shirt, and made it back to my clocking location with 2 minutes to spare.  Granted, this was Disneyland, and Costuming wasn't too far away, but the moral of the story is, don't fret it.  Just do your best, give 110%, just remember that the guest in front of you probably doesn't realize that the 3:30 parade is at 3:30, and you'll be fine.


----------



## SportsChick

Disney World's point system is a bit different than Disney land. A call in is one point. Three points in a 30 day period is a Reprimand. After three reprimands, you're termed.


----------



## KBelle5

SportsChick said:


> Disney World's point system is a bit different than Disney land. A call in is one point. Three points in a 30 day period is a Reprimand. After three reprimands, you're termed.



Wow, World's system seems a little harsh (but totally understandable - I actually would prefer that, since some people abuse the point system).  You would think it would be the other way around, since DLR is smaller and sometimes if you call out, there's no one to fill your empty spot.  Do you get points for being late?  That's what got a few people out here, as it was 1.5 every time you were late.


----------



## ZeroToHero

The World's system is pretty much the same as yours. For you, it's 3 points when you call out, 21 to get kicked out. That means 7 call outs. Here, it's 1 point to call out, 3 to get a reprimand, and 3 reprimands to get termed.. that's 9 call outs. So we actually aren't as bad.

We get .5 if we clock in late (if it's under 2 hours), and 1 point if it's over 2 hours.


----------



## Vemnox

IIRC, the system is a bit "tighter" for CP's since call-in's are a bit more frequent.


----------



## jchampl

all you people are awesome here....

i got through the online portion with ease and now just have my phone interview to look forward to. i have great idea of how to properly prepare and honestly i was much more worried about the online portion than the phone.

thanks to everyone that didn't know they were helping me, because i was lurking.  hope to see you all in the spring!


----------



## GraceysGirl

jchampl said:


> all you people are awesome here....
> 
> i got through the online portion with ease and now just have my phone interview to look forward to. i have great idea of how to properly prepare and honestly i was much more worried about the online portion than the phone.
> 
> thanks to everyone that didn't know they were helping me, because i was lurking.  hope to see you all in the spring!



Good Luck! Just relax and have fun with the interview.


----------



## jchampl

GraceysGirl said:


> Good Luck! Just relax and have fun with the interview.



thanks, I deff will. good to see a roaming around the boards.


----------



## jjlara21

ok i have a couple more questions. Im planning on applying for spring at wdw.
Im worried that i wont be able to make my car and insurance payments every month if i do the cp. Right now i get paid bi-weekly $7.25 an hour and i work 40hrs a week sometimes overtime. I take out $100-$200 each paycheck to make my payments every month. Do you think Ill be able to do that and pay rent and have enough for food and gas and fun? How many hours a week do you work? is it at least 40? i just dont wanna be stressing with money while im there. Thank you for your help.


----------



## InPerfectClouds

jjlara21 said:


> ok i have a couple more questions. Im planning on applying for spring at wdw.
> Im worried that i wont be able to make my car and insurance payments every month if i do the cp. Right now i get paid bi-weekly $7.25 an hour and i work 40hrs a week sometimes overtime. I take out $100-$200 each paycheck to make my payments every month. Do you think Ill be able to do that and pay rent and have enough for food and gas and fun? How many hours a week do you work? is it at least 40? i just dont wanna be stressing with money while im there. Thank you for your help.



Hey! So most of the general CP roles run at $7.25 an hour as well... Some are a bit more. Character Performer is more, Photopass is the most from what I've heard. We get paid every week, but your housing payment for the week will be automatically deducted. That ranges from 70s to 90s ((if I remember right)), depending on where and how many bedrooms. You usually won't get less than 35 hours a week. I usually had 35 or 40. You can always pick up extra shifts. 

Hopefully this helps some and you can better calculate for yourself? Maybe getting paid each week will be better for you too. Gas is pricey and costs a lot of people so much of their money down there, at least in my group of friends. But this can all be avoided by either 1) Not taking your car down there, period, 2) Taking the bus to work/play in the parks or resorts, or 3) Hitching rides.


----------



## jchampl

I know at the end of the interview, she is going to ask if I have any questions, however I feel like I have done my research.  Is there something I should ask?  I feel like I will think of something the second I hang up the phone.

Also, I tend to be a funny person, (not rude), is that something I should use to my advantage in the interview?


----------



## jchampl

I had mine with Claire, very easy to talk to and a lot of fun. I might have talked too much, but that's my personality. Here's hoping and waiting.


----------



## SportsChick

jjlara21 said:


> ok i have a couple more questions. Im planning on applying for spring at wdw.
> Im worried that i wont be able to make my car and insurance payments every month if i do the cp. Right now i get paid bi-weekly $7.25 an hour and i work 40hrs a week sometimes overtime. I take out $100-$200 each paycheck to make my payments every month. Do you think Ill be able to do that and pay rent and have enough for food and gas and fun? How many hours a week do you work? is it at least 40? i just dont wanna be stressing with money while im there. Thank you for your help.



I'm working generally more than 40 hours with a couple of over 8 hour days thrown in (overtime after 8 hours or over 40). Last week, I brought home over $200, even after taxes and my $95 Patterson 1 BR rent. That was for 44 hours - 8 of which were overtime.


----------



## SoccerRob12

jchampl said:


> I had mine with Claire, very easy to talk to and a lot of fun. I might have talked too much, but that's my personality. Here's hoping and waiting.



Best thing to do is not to think about it for the next three weeks (I know, just try not to think about it).  My invitation email (9/13) came two weeks after the interview (8/31) so you never know.

Good luck.


----------



## mooqtie215

jjlar, 
You're going to be tight on cash for the beginning few weeks, thats for sure. You get paid for doing traditions and other training. My first check was for $140 dollars, which was plenty for groceries/gas. The next check I got where they took 2 weeks rent out (2 br chatham) was $24 bucks lol. This week, with 1 rent taken out, my check was $94 dollars, but I did only work 29 hours. Yeah, not very much!
 My advice would be to save up money beforehand. Not the most genius advice but even 10 bucks stowed away a week can add up. I worked this summer part time and saved up my money for coming here so I can still go out to eat and buy stuff and not feel the pinch. I also got a check from my other job because i worked until 2 days before I left, they pay bi-weekly so that extra money helped. Also, like previously said, the bus is free. And making your own food instead of buying it will save a lot.


----------



## jchampl

Has anyone gotten the comment/question towards the end of the interview "with your outgoing personality we would love to have you at the front gate or at quick service, would you be okay with thiss?"

I'm hoping that's a good sign of things to come. Still nervous as hell.


----------



## SportsChick

I didn't get a question like that but I'm at the Main Entrance of Epcot and I really like it


----------



## jchampl

SportsChick said:


> I didn't get a question like that but I'm at the Main Entrance of Epcot and I really like it



Hopefully that's a good thing then and she really meant it when she said it. Also I feel like it was a question for me and not just for anyone to try and get them to do front gate.  

If you don't mind me asking, what do you generally do on main gate duties?


----------



## SportsChick

Main gate falls under main entrance operations which also includes parking, auto plaza and ticket sales at the water parks. 

I work turnstiles, so I get every in and out each day. There is TONS of guest interaction which I love and hate depending on the day 

the turnstiles themselves are easy to operate once you're trained with all the commands and codes they give. Exit is as easy as easy can be


----------



## TinkerMouse

How can guests be awful at the turnstiles? I know that jerky people get everywhere but I'm just wondering since people are only supposed to be at the turnstile for about a minute before they get their ticket/pass scanned then run in. I don't get how that's enough time to really do anything. When I go through I really only have time to tell the person taking my ticket, "Hello!" and that's about it. One time after I said that, the guy called me princess and asked how my day was so then I got all smiley, responded politely and asked him back. My friends didn't get such treatment at the turnstile they went through so lucky me!  But after I walked away the guy did call the girl in line behind me princess but she kinda looked a him like "huh?" and didn't really get it sos I guess on bad days you get more girls like her than girls like me?


----------



## khancock

TinkerMouse said:


> How can guests be awful at the turnstiles?



Here are 2:


Parents who squeeze their 6 year olds into a stroller and claim that their kid is under 3 so they don't have to pay for them to get in
People who fell for the road side ticket scam and purchased tickets that expired or were previously used by another party (caught by the biometric scanner).  Embarrassed/ashamed/angry at the situation, the poor cast member gets the brunt of it until they decide to go to Guest Relations and take it out on them.

While I didn't work them, I witnessed both of these situations during my last trip.


----------



## SportsChick

Those are two big examples, but you'd be amazed at how many people are not happy or just plain rude. I've been cursed out, people ignore what I'm saying, argue with me, try to tell me that I'm not doing my job right. It can be rough at times (and the past couple weeks have been really bad for some reason)

Most people are great, but there are few rotten apples that spoil the bunch (no teenager, you can not use your father's annual pass to enter the park, sorry)


----------



## Don the Legend

anyone have a good estimate on the "age range" for the majority of CP'ers?

i ask because im 36 but trend much younger. most guess me to be 27-28.

i always tend to get along with a younger group rather than older and although i have led a more professional lifestyle (in my career), i usually "hang out", drink and do what i term as being fun crazy things rather than look down the end of my nose at "younger" people. 

just trying to get a feel for the atmosphere. id rather not be known as "pops" or the old guy or whatever. =)


----------



## Traveliz

SportsChick said:


> Those are two big examples, but you'd be amazed at how many people are not happy or just plain rude. I've been cursed out, people ignore what I'm saying, argue with me, try to tell me that I'm not doing my job right. It can be rough at times (and the past couple weeks have been really bad for some reason)
> 
> Most people are great, but there are few rotten apples that spoil the bunch (no teenager, you can not use your father's annual pass to enter the park, sorry)



My daughter works attractions and those same people must be visiting her the past two weeks - she regularly has a story or two but oh my gosh the things people have said to her and done to her the last two weeks are unreal.  Last weekend she said to me, "do I really need to go to work Sunday?"

Hers are basically parents upset with her because their child is too short and teaching the child or themselves using inappropriate language, gestures to share their disappointment with her or people upset by the wait time (primarily standy by line people) and not reacting appropriately.

Liz


----------



## Sorahana

Don the Legend said:


> anyone have a good estimate on the "age range" for the majority of CP'ers?
> 
> i ask because im 36 but trend much younger. most guess me to be 27-28.
> 
> i always tend to get along with a younger group rather than older and although i have led a more professional lifestyle (in my career), i usually "hang out", drink and do what i term as being fun crazy things rather than look down the end of my nose at "younger" people.
> 
> just trying to get a feel for the atmosphere. id rather not be known as "pops" or the old guy or whatever. =)



It varies but I think a good chunk of CPs are 18-24, although I'm not sure. I personally did it when I was 20 and 21. 
During the summer, you see more "older" CPers since there's an alumni program only offered in the summer if you did a CP before. They won't call you "Pops" lol .


----------



## Joanna71985

Traveliz said:


> Hers are basically parents upset with her because their child is too short and teaching the child or themselves using inappropriate language, gestures to share their disappointment with her or *people upset by the wait time *(primarily standy by line people) and not reacting appropriately.
> 
> Liz



This is one reason why I'm glad I'm not at Toy Story anymore. The issues over the wait time were horrible! The only thing worse was the complaints about fastpass.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Joanna71985 said:


> This is one reason why I'm glad I'm not at Toy Story anymore. The issues over the wait time were horrible! The only thing worse was the complaints about fastpass.



I know that the jerks that enter the parks get everywhere but I still don't understand how people can be so rude and stupid. I think, "honestly do you want your kid who is too short to get on this roller coaster and get fatally injured or something?" It's almost as if these people don't have brains. If a ride has a height restriction it's not because the innocent cast member working the attraction wants to be mean, it's OBVIOUSLY because the ride isn't designed to be safe for people shorter than the set height. 

Now why does something tell me that being frank with a guest and asking very innocently if he wants his child to ride and consequently get hurt might get someone in trouble...

Regarding the turnstiles, why is it the CM's fault that the guest messed up and bought used tickets? Why is it the CM's fault that the guest wants to break the rules, scam the park and get away with it? These are all obvious questions I'm asking but still I don't get it. It's not hard to follow rules, be polite and be intelligent, it's really not. 

Now I understand why most of the time the ticket takers that I encounter look either tired, bored or irritated. I usually try to go through as quick as possible not just because I really want to go in but also because the turnstile workers I see tend to be intimidating.



Sorahana said:


> It varies but I think a good chunk of CPs are 18-24, although I'm not sure.


Based on everything I've read I agree with this. I am 20 right now and will be 21 when the program starts.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Are there good networking oppurtunities at Disney if you want a good job there after your College program ends or you finish college?


----------



## jchampl

Don the Legend said:


> anyone have a good estimate on the "age range" for the majority of CP'ers?
> 
> i ask because im 36 but trend much younger. most guess me to be 27-28.
> 
> i always tend to get along with a younger group rather than older and although i have led a more professional lifestyle (in my career), i usually "hang out", drink and do what i term as being fun crazy things rather than look down the end of my nose at "younger" people.
> 
> just trying to get a feel for the atmosphere. id rather not be known as "pops" or the old guy or whatever. =)



Don I'll be 28, so while you may be older there will be some older folks like us for backup


----------



## khancock

Don the Legend said:


> anyone have a good estimate on the "age range" for the majority of CP'ers?



I always say it is reflective of the age of the population of a typical college campus.  the majority are 18-24.  there are some a bit older who went to school later for some reason or another (like the military).  There are some non-traditional students who are in their 40's, 50's, 60's as well.


----------



## SweetMelissa

Im 27 but Ill be 28 during the program.  I have met a few people aorund my age on Facebook, but for the most part I know I'll be one of the oldest.  I cared a lot at first, but now I dont because I have a young spirit and I look 23 (so Im told all the time).  No matter anyone's age, I think it will be amazing


----------



## GraceysGirl

I'm 25 now I'll be 26 during the program so there are people who are older than the typical 18 - 24 year olds.


----------



## Don the Legend

thanks everyone!

i personally dont get hung up on age either. like i said before, i tend to trend much younger and am pretty outgoing and fun. ......and boarderline "out there" at times.

i was just concerned about the  CP'ers who might see it as an issue (rooming or whatever)

acting in a professional environment, for me, is one thing. there im Mr. Corporate America.  however, i can blend in and hang with the best of 'em outside of work, school, etc...

my check in date is November 09, 2010. looking forward to getting this thing going.


----------



## jchampl

Don the Legend said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> i personally dont get hung up on age either. like i said before, i tend to trend much younger and am pretty outgoing and fun. ......and boarderline "out there" at times.
> 
> i was just concerned about the  CP'ers who might see it as an issue (rooming or whatever)
> 
> acting in a professional environment, for me, is one thing. there im Mr. Corporate America.  however, i can blend in and hang with the best of 'em outside of work, school, etc...
> 
> my check in date is November 09, 2010. looking forward to getting this thing going.



Are you culinary or something?


----------



## Don the Legend

jchampl said:


> Are you culinary or something?



yes


----------



## mooqtie215

Don the Legend said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> i personally dont get hung up on age either. like i said before, i tend to trend much younger and am pretty outgoing and fun. ......and boarderline "out there" at times.
> 
> i was just concerned about the  CP'ers who might see it as an issue (rooming or whatever)
> 
> acting in a professional environment, for me, is one thing. there im Mr. Corporate America.  however, i can blend in and hang with the best of 'em outside of work, school, etc...
> 
> my check in date is November 09, 2010. looking forward to getting this thing going.



There will be no problem at all then. As long as youre friendly and don't act judgemental at the stupidity/loudness/partying of young people (I'm 22 and have to laugh at my peers sometimes haha). My only problem with older people in class is when they ask like 40 questions, sit in the front row and behave like a teachers pet, which I doubt these apply to you. Room wise, you will have to have roomates over 21 otherwise you can't drink, but that's not really a problem.  Who cares how old your roomate is as long as they are respectful of your things and nice?


----------



## Cali_Sparrow

What is appropriate footwear for a girl to wear to Traditions and Welcome To?

I have plain black ballet flats, but I want to make sure they are acceptable footwear. I also have heels, but I would rather not wear them for 8 hours straight.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Cali_Sparrow said:


> What is appropriate footwear for a girl to wear to Traditions and Welcome To?
> 
> I have plain black ballet flats, but I want to make sure they are acceptable footwear. I also have heels, but I would rather not wear them for 8 hours straight.



Ballet flats are fine. I wore them during my traditions and park orientation.


----------



## BedknobsandBroomstix

I've been accepted to work in Attractions for the Spring 2011 session and I'm PUMPED....the bad news, I have to convince my dad to let me go.  I'm 18, so obviously I don't NEED to convince him, but we're close and he's super protective :/  Does anyone have any suggestions for things to tell him?


----------



## DZMike

Consider these thoughts:
You can’t walk out of college withjust a diploma and snag a job very easily.  Future employers will look at your experience working for an indication of potential.  Just going to school isn’t enough.  You have to have some work experience.  Disney is an outstanding employer reference.  It doesn't matter what you do at the job, just that you are on time, efficient and hard working.  Giving an example of something you did to improve productivity will also be a plus.
As a dad, I can see your dilemma.  It will be difficult when my DD goes away, but, eventually, she will.  I want her to be successful and what better place to establish that basis for success than WDW!
DS21 worked three summers as an UNPAID intern in order to build up the kind of experience he will need.  He is going to try to find work this December but will have the Spring Advantage CP to fall back on if nothing comes up.
Another thing…if you can get credit for the courses they offer, it would be helpful in your explanation to Dad.
Good luck


----------



## BedknobsandBroomstix

Thank you so much!!  Is there anyone else on the forum who is going to be working attractions in the spring 2011 session, or who has worked attractions in the past that can tell me what I can expect?


----------



## ZeroToHero

I am working Attractions right now - I work at Space Mountain, and it's definitely really fun, the people around you make it. My coworkers are great, and so are my managers. It is a lot of hours, including late nights, since the Magic Kingdom is open the latest. However, I would rather work late nights than early mornings. The work itself isn't incredibly difficult, only when we break down do I get thrown for a loop, but luckily that has only happened once while I've been working.

There isn't too much Guest interaction at Space Mountain, and in Attractions overall, there is less Guest interaction than, say, Merchandise, but it is still enough that you feel like you are at Disney.

I'm glad I'm here, and I'm very happy with where they put me, so overall, I say it is a great opportunity. There are things here that I have done that I can't do anywhere else, like I went on a tour of the Haunted Mansion before the park opened, rode Space Mountain with the lights on, and saw the Boo-To-You parade before the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Parties started. Those experiences are what really makes this program spectacular.


----------



## GraceysGirl

ZeroToHero said:


> There are things here that I have done that I can't do anywhere else, like I went on a tour of the Haunted Mansion before the park opened, rode Space Mountain with the lights on, and saw the Boo-To-You parade before the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Parties started. Those experiences are what really makes this program spectacular.



How did you get the tour of Haunted Mansion?


----------



## glendalais

GraceysGirl said:


> How did you get the tour of Haunted Mansion?



It's an internal educational offering offered to all _Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Members to promote a general knowledge of Company Heritage and History.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## SportsChick

@Don - I'm 31, While I'm much older than most CPs, they are really accepting. My hang out, day off buddy turns 19 in a couple weeks. 

As for shoes, wear COMFORTABLE flats. You will be walking a lot during traditions, and many of us girls had nasty blisters. 

My Discovery Day at Epcot, I was allowed to wear sneakers (which my blisters thanked), so you could be lucky there. We still had to be in business wear, but there was a lot of walking during that day around Epcot, so sneakers were awesome to be able to wear


----------



## Sorahana

SportsChick said:


> As for shoes, wear COMFORTABLE flats. You will be walking a lot during traditions, and many of us girls had nasty blisters.
> 
> My Discovery Day at Epcot, I was allowed to wear sneakers (which my blisters thanked), so you could be lucky there. We still had to be in business wear, but there was a lot of walking during that day around Epcot, so sneakers were awesome to be able to wear




Oh Discovery Day , wearing flats like that is totally fine. I wouldn't wear heels when you're doing your actual park/location orientation because no matter where you're at you'll be walking quite a bit that day. 

*BedknobsandBroomstix*, I have worked in Attractions twice (Expedition Everest and Test Track), you can send me a PM if you want to chat !


----------



## Don the Legend

SportsChick said:


> @Don - I'm 31, While I'm much older than most CPs, they are really accepting. My hang out, day off buddy turns 19 in a couple weeks.



thanks!

im confident that i will get along with 99% of the people i meet. im sort of like a chameleon. young or old, i can blend in very well in most situations and have a great time. 

still very nervous about roommates though..........im certain that since im coming in after the bulk of the Fall students that i might be place in an appt that has people who are already established. 

guess we'll see.


----------



## SciaticElephant

Hey everyone, i recently did my phone interview last friday, and im kind of worried if i will be accepted or not, when will i be notified that i have been accepted into the program, because I've gotten a couple different answers.


----------



## HallGirl

Don the Legend said:


> thanks!
> 
> still very nervous about roommates though..........im certain that since im coming in after the bulk of the Fall students that i might be place in an appt that has people who are already established.
> 
> guess we'll see.



They try to place people who come at the same time into the same apartments.  Those who have been in the program and extended are consolidated together so that there are empty apartments for new people.


----------



## Joanna71985

BedknobsandBroomstix said:


> Thank you so much!!  Is there anyone else on the forum who is going to be working attractions in the spring 2011 session, or who has worked attractions in the past that can tell me what I can expect?



I am currently in attractions, at the Great Movie Ride. It is a lot of fun. There is a lot of guest interaction, and as you move around a lot (there are a lot of positions), I find you don't get bored.


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

do the balconies at chatham come with any furniture on them?


----------



## DZMike

Joanna71985 said:


> I am currently in attractions, at the Great Movie Ride. It is a lot of fun. There is a lot of guest interaction, and as you move around a lot (there are a lot of positions), I find you don't get bored.



Did you ask for GMR or was it just a lucky day for you?


----------



## Sorahana

thatcrazydisneygirl said:


> do the balconies at chatham come with any furniture on them?



Unless the people in the apartment before you got furniture for the porch and it was left there, then no they do not come with furniture.


----------



## gothtinkerbell

I know I read somewhere that there were opportunities for Criminal Justice majors but when I look I can't seem to find them anywhere.  Can someone tell me if there are opportunities for my major and if there are where do I look for them?  I would to take a semester and do this!


----------



## Joanna71985

DZMike said:


> Did you ask for GMR or was it just a lucky day for you?



I requested GMR. I had requested it for Fall 2009, and didn't get it. So I tried again when I extended my CP, and got lucky and got placed there for Spring 2010 (and I've been at GMR ever since).


----------



## Iron Man

Hello everyone,

I am in the college program starting in january, I was just wondering where and how you put in requests for housing as well as work locations?


----------



## Sorahana

Iron Man said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am in the college program starting in january, I was just wondering where and how you put in requests for housing as well as work locations?



You can request a complex when you actually arrive at Vista Way on your check-in day. If you'd like to request a work location (not guaranteed), you would email your recruiter or the person who interviewed you for the program.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I have a question.

I finish my BS in Hospitality Management in March and with a chaotic life right now am not going to apply for the CP.

However, I plan on starting grad school (date to be determined) at some point. Does the CP accept students who are in grad school?

Thanks


----------



## graygables

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I finish my BS in Hospitality Management in March and with a chaotic life right now am not going to apply for the CP.
> 
> However, I plan on starting grad school (date to be determined) at some point. Does the CP accept students who are in grad school?
> 
> Thanks



Yep. BTDT.


----------



## Broghantaylor

i just had my phone interview 
earlier today so now i must olay the wait game


----------



## jchampl

Broghantaylor said:


> i just had my phone interview
> earlier today so now i must olay the wait game



good luck! wasn't as bad as you thought it would be was it?


----------



## Broghantaylor

jchampl said:


> good luck! wasn't as bad as you thought it would be was it?



no it wasnt 
i jsut am already like annoyed with waiting haha
i want to know so bad
how long before i know?


----------



## jchampl

Broghantaylor said:


> no it wasnt
> i jsut am already like annoyed with waiting haha
> i want to know so bad
> how long before i know?


Most people wait about two weeks, could be sooner, could be later. 
Wish I had a magic number or date to tell ya, I know how hard it is to wait.... We've all been there 

I'm sure it will work out


----------



## Broghantaylor

jchampl said:


> Most people wait about two weeks, could be sooner, could be later.
> Wish I had a magic number or date to tell ya, I know how hard it is to wait.... We've all been there
> 
> I'm sure it will work out



i hope its soon my friend is trying to get in as well
it would be awesome if we both got in
he also had his intereview today like me


----------



## Disneywedding2010

graygables said:


> Yep. BTDT.



Thank you. I'm glad someone was able to answer my question


----------



## disney_girl2011

Im playing the waiting game too! This tuesday will be a week since my phone interview! 

It went very well and my friend whos an alumni said its most likely ill get in, but im just so anxious to know! 
I wish i had that lovely acceptance letter in my hands already!!!!!!!


----------



## Broghantaylor

disney_girl2011 said:


> Im playing the waiting game too! This tuesday will be a week since my phone interview!
> 
> It went very well and my friend whos an alumni said its most likely ill get in, but im just so anxious to know!
> I wish i had that lovely acceptance letter in my hands already!!!!!!!



i know i talked ot my old manger at the disney store (i worked there last year) and he said im going to get in but i still want the letter now and i want to tknow about my BF if he got it as well


----------



## Pancakes

If I want to apply for Spring 2012, when would be a good time for me to apply?


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Pancakes said:


> If I want to apply for Spring 2012, when would be a good time for me to apply?



I'm not exactly sure when applications open, but sometime in early autumn 2011 :]


----------



## James L

I see some people have done 4+ CPs. I just want to ask how does that work? Wouldn't it delay your graduation? 

I'm still in the process of learning about the CP, so bear with me.


----------



## Broghantaylor

James L said:


> I see some people have done 4+ CPs. I just want to ask how does that work? Wouldn't it delay your graduation?
> 
> I'm still in the process of learning about the CP, so bear with me.



A friend of mine did it and did online classes so they were never behind


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

Approximately how often are room inspections?


----------



## Pancakes

mickeyonasticky said:


> I'm not exactly sure when applications open, but sometime in early autumn 2011 :]



Thank you!


----------



## newdrama12

thatcrazydisneygirl said:


> Approximately how often are room inspections?



When I was in the 2009 fall advantage program, they did room inspections twice.


----------



## Broghantaylor

newdrama12 said:


> When I was in the 2009 fall advantage program, they did room inspections twice.



thats not BAD AT ALL 
at my college we haev them every Mon WEd Fri it sucks


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Do most CPers' parent(s) come along for a couple of days before and after they check in?

My mom would like to fly down with me to help me get all situated and acquainted with the area and everything.. How long would it be typical for her to stay after I check in? (Assuming I even get into the program, haha. I'm planning waaay far in advance here.)

Also, I know of some people who have driven down and can pack a whole carload of stuff.. To those who have flown to and from their CP, what did you pack in your suitcases vs. what you shipped in a box to your apartment (if anything)?

Thanks so much! :]]


----------



## InPerfectClouds

mickeyonasticky said:


> Do most CPers' parent(s) come along for a couple of days before and after they check in?
> 
> My mom would like to fly down with me to help me get all situated and acquainted with the area and everything.. How long would it be typical for her to stay after I check in? (Assuming I even get into the program, haha. I'm planning waaay far in advance here.)]



My roommate and I ((best friend)) were the only ones in our apartment whose parents weren't there on move-in day, if that says anything. I can't speak for everyone, but I think it's definitely a pretty common thing for families to come up to a week before check-in to play in the parks and help the CPs get settled on move-in day, buy them groceries, etc. I don't have my folder with me right now, so I don't remember exactly, but the first few days are jam packed with housingetc meetings, Traditions, Role Training, and Park Orientation. Usually these are just during the morning/mid-afternoon, though, so you'll have later in the day free... but you might be SUPER tired and/or have to wake up early the next day.


----------



## Praise2Him

We drove down with our DD (separate cars) the day before and stayed for a few days afterwards. Out of the 8 girls in her apartment 5 had parents with them the first day.


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Thanks so much you guys! I just didn't want to be that weird girl with her mom hanging around.. haha :]


----------



## baljeet

hey guys! i've been looking around the board for a while and its very informative, thanks!

I had a few questions... The presentation for the college program didnt come to my city until today and tomorrow which seems late to me. I wanted to audition for a character performer and the audition was this past weekend (obviously before the info session).  It said on the website that it was encouraged that you attend the info session and apply before coming to the audition so I ended up just watching the e presentation and applying on saturday. I qualified for a phone interview which i scheduled for thursday.  Any tips for it? Particularly anything specific from the info session that I would have missed?

Also, there were 78 people at the audition.  We did the animation and dance, I was in no means the best dancer there but I also didnt really mess it up. 12 people were told to stay: seven of them for face roles and 5 for the advanced dance.  I got to stay for a role and had my picture taken. I was measured as 5'6" and a few 16ths.  Can someone decode all this for me? haha like what are my chances of getting a character role this late in the game etc?


----------



## disney_girl2011

Hey guys, so today is officially the first week since my phone interview! And still no answer!!! I hate waiting  lol I'm so anxious! I literally can't wait.... For any of you that have done the CP how long did they take to send you your acceptance letter? thnks (;


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

disney_girl2011 said:


> Hey guys, so today is officially the first week since my phone interview! And still no answer!!! I hate waiting  lol I'm so anxious! I literally can't wait.... For any of you that have done the CP how long did they take to send you your acceptance letter? thnks (;



I found out in about a month.


----------



## disney_girl2011

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I found out in about a month.


Thanks! So there's hope! lmao! I know they usually take 3-4 weeks but I'm so anxious! lol 


When did you do yours?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

disney_girl2011 said:


> Thanks! So there's hope! lmao! I know they usually take 3-4 weeks but I'm so anxious! lol
> 
> 
> When did you do yours?



I'm supposed to still be on mine but I fell into some bad ways down there (not illegal just bad choices) I lost sight of why I was there. So I'm probably not your shining star of the program but what I can tell you is if you do get in DONT LOSE FOCUS ON WHY YOU'RE THERE!!!! 

It's really easy to do trust me.

But I had to leave for mad dad too he is pretty sick. haha too long of an aswer for a simple question.


----------



## disney_girl2011

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm supposed to still be on mine but I fell into some bad ways down there (not illegal just bad choices) I lost sight of why I was there. So I'm probably not your shining star of the program but what I can tell you is if you do get in DONT LOSE FOCUS ON WHY YOU'RE THERE!!!!
> 
> It's really easy to do trust me.
> 
> But I had to leave for mad dad too he is pretty sick. haha too long of an aswer for a simple question.


I'm sorry about your dad, I hope he's okay. 
But concerning the losing focus part I've heard that about many people... Are there any tips I should know about housing, the job etc. That you can maybe give me?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Main thing is you need to be on time and be in the Disney look/mood ALL the time. Work isn't hard it's a lot of hours and crazy hours. But it's not hard. It's more mentally demanding than anything else.

Housing not many tips I had great room mates but we all got along so we shared everything. I know most people don't get that normally it's a lot of bickering and arguing about whose stuff is whose. So I would try to get it established right off the bat how you plan on doing things.

Here's my thing. Don't get home sick...and when you are home sick don't hide it call your family. I tried to hang out with people and do the CP relationship and all that stuff. If you're home sick find a way to talk to people from home. 

Most importantly go in knowing it's work. A lot of people think it's play time but it's really not it's a lot of hours and long hours. Just don't go in thinking it's going to be a lot of time off and ect. Your days off will be magical because you get in the parks for free. So make your work days....well make them exactly that. Work days. Work hard your whole shift.


----------



## disney_girl2011

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Main thing is you need to be on time and be in the Disney look/mood ALL the time. Work isn't hard it's a lot of hours and crazy hours. But it's not hard. It's more mentally demanding than anything else.
> 
> Housing not many tips I had great room mates but we all got along so we shared everything. I know most people don't get that normally it's a lot of bickering and arguing about whose stuff is whose. So I would try to get it established right off the bat how you plan on doing things.
> 
> Here's my thing. Don't get home sick...and when you are home sick don't hide it call your family. I tried to hang out with people and do the CP relationship and all that stuff. If you're home sick find a way to talk to people from home.
> 
> Most importantly go in knowing it's work. A lot of people think it's play time but it's really not it's a lot of hours and long hours. Just don't go in thinking it's going to be a lot of time off and ect. Your days off will be magical because you get in the parks for free. So make your work days....well make them exactly that. Work days. Work hard your whole shift.



Good thing my family lives in Tampa, only 45 minutes away! lol
What term were you there for? 
And how are the apartments are they big? lol sorry im like asking you so much, Im just dying to know!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

disney_girl2011 said:


> Good thing my family lives in Tampa, only 45 minutes away! lol
> What term were you there for?
> And how are the apartments are they big? lol sorry im like asking you so much, Im just dying to know!



No it's fine I dont mind! 

But I was in the Fall 2010. So I just got there it was a really quick thing for me.

The apartments I stayed at Vista Way weren't that big or nice. I went to Chatham once and was amazed at the difference. But saying that to say I liked my apartment we were in the 3rd floor so we had this massive window.


----------



## Broghantaylor

once you get accpted can ur school veto it


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Broghantaylor said:


> once you get accpted can ur school veto it



No your school doesn't have to have a thing to do with it unless you let them. You can basically use it as a semester off of school but you would obviously be a semester behind then. All you school can do as far as I know is recommend to you that you don't go.


----------



## Broghantaylor

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> No your school doesn't have to have a thing to do with it unless you let them. You can basically use it as a semester off of school but you would obviously be a semester behind then. All you school can do as far as I know is recommend to you that you don't go.



im hearing so many things about it and im so confused cuz they said they are going to call the school to make sure u are a student and if ur school has a GPA requiment


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Broghantaylor said:


> im hearing so many things about it and im so confused cuz they said they are going to call the school to make sure u are a student and if ur school has a GPA requiment



Really? They didn't tell me they were going to call my school or that there was a gpa requirement...im not sure why it would be different in this since though.


----------



## Broghantaylor

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Really? They didn't tell me they were going to call my school or that there was a gpa requirement...im not sure why it would be different in this since though.



When do you contact schools to verify eligibility? 
A representative at each school is provided a constantly updated online listing of students who were invited to participate on this program. The school contact is asked to verify that the students listed meet our criteria as well as any additional criteria their respective school may have. If a student is identified as not meeting the required criteria, they are contacted on an individual basis and informed that they are not able to participate on the program.


----------



## GraceysGirl

Broghantaylor said:


> im hearing so many things about it and im so confused cuz they said they are going to call the school to make sure u are a student and if ur school has a GPA requiment



If your school offers credit then they will be able to have a say in your acceptance. If they do offer credit and you don't qualify you can still go you just won't receive any credit. For instance I can get 8 credit hours but I have to have a 2.0 and have taken 12 credit hours at my school. I also have to take one of the Disney offered classes while I am there.


----------



## khancock

GraceysGirl said:


> If your school offers credit then they will be able to have a say in your acceptance. If they do offer credit and you don't qualify you can still go you just won't receive any credit



this isn't correct.  Schools can set their own requirements for someone just to participate on the program.  They could have additional requirements on top of that to issue credit.

If a school tells Disney that someone can't participate because they haven't earned enough credit hours or they are on probation, Disney will honor it.  If the student shows up anyway, they will get sent home.  Disney isn't going to risk the relationship that they have with a school and will honor whatever the school tells them.

Some schools don't care about it, but if someone goes to one that does and they are told that they can't participate, they will likely find themselves heading north if they show up in Florida anyway.

But there is no need to take my word for it.  Send an email to wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com and ask what will happen.


----------



## Broghantaylor

question... My school told me today that they may say no if disney calls because i go to a Christian school and WDW supposes gays and my school doesnt AT ALL i go to liberty if any of you know what that is and who started it can they say no for that? i mean if worse comes to worse i am doing online classes at my commuity college i could always get them to swich the school right?


----------



## Broghantaylor

i have no problems with gays i suppost them its my school that does


----------



## glendalais

That's a bit of a unique situation. I would ring the Florida-Site College Recruiting team on 407 828-1000, sooner rather than later.


----------



## khancock

Second Glendalais (except the CP office is 1-800-722-2930).

I'd actually send an email so that you receive a response in writing, though.

I'd also switch schools.


----------



## robinsonsfan

Hey!

I am planning on applying for the Fall 2011 Advantage, and I actually meet with advising and the career resource center tomorrow about it. But right now I am just doing as much research as possible about the program. So far I LOVE what I see, however a few posts caught my eye.

They were talking about failing the web-based-interview and waiting a whole 6  months, for those who have done the program, on a scale of 1 (being the hardest) and 10 (being the easiest), how easy is the interview?

Like I said before I have been doing research. I know to be consistent in my answers, like if I say I strongly agree to working in large groups, then I would say strongly disagree to working by myself because I am not being consistant (and of course to watch out for questions that are the same, but worded differently). I also know to stay true and honest to yourself. But I just want to see in number form what is the difficulty level of the interview.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Broghantaylor

khancock said:


> Second Glendalais (except the CP office is 1-800-722-2930).
> 
> I'd actually send an email so that you receive a response in writing, though.
> 
> I'd also switch schools.



can i do that tho jsut switch the schoosl up after i already got in

do they even call the schools?


----------



## Joanna71985

disney_girl2011 said:


> Hey guys, so today is officially the first week since my phone interview! And still no answer!!! I hate waiting  lol I'm so anxious! I literally can't wait.... For any of you that have done the CP how long did they take to send you your acceptance letter? thnks (;



For my CPs, I waited anywhere from 11 days up until 7 weeks. The average was 3-4 weeks, though



thatcrazydisneygirl said:


> Approximately how often are room inspections?



Usually it's every 6 weeks or so



James L said:


> I see some people have done 4+ CPs. I just want to ask how does that work? Wouldn't it delay your graduation?
> 
> I'm still in the process of learning about the CP, so bear with me.



I ended up graduating a year late (but I also changed majors halfway through). 



Pancakes said:


> If I want to apply for Spring 2012, when would be a good time for me to apply?



Applications for Spring usually go up in Aug


----------



## theclaw

I am new to this board, but I have been reading it for a while.  You guys were really helpful in getting me prepared for the CP.  I got accepted for QSFB for Spring.  I was so excited, and went to get permission from my school to do it. They said because I am still a freshman, I am not allowed to do it.    I absolutely HATE college, and was looking for Disney to be a way to stay in school but not actually have to be here.  I am thinking about applying as a transfer student to a different school for next fall and just going to do the CP without getting credit.  The thing is, it is a risk.  I will not hear back from the college I am going to apply to until after I have committed to the CP.  Also, I am on full scholarship at the school I am currently at.  If I do not get accepted to the school I am going to apply to, and lose my scholarship from this school, I will be screwed.  What does anybody think I should do?


----------



## GraceysGirl

theclaw said:


> I am new to this board, but I have been reading it for a while.  You guys were really helpful in getting me prepared for the CP.  I got accepted for QSFB for Spring.  I was so excited, and went to get permission from my school to do it. They said because I am still a freshman, I am not allowed to do it.    I absolutely HATE college, and was looking for Disney to be a way to stay in school but not actually have to be here.  I am thinking about applying as a transfer student to a different school for next fall and just going to do the CP without getting credit.  The thing is, it is a risk.  I will not hear back from the college I am going to apply to until after I have committed to the CP.  Also, I am on full scholarship at the school I am currently at.  If I do not get accepted to the school I am going to apply to, and lose my scholarship from this school, I will be screwed.  What does anybody think I should do?



Seems like a huge hassle/risk. I'd just wait until your a sophomore and stay at your school. As someone who is paying for college entirely, keep your scholarship. Will you be a sophomore after Spring semester? If so you can apply for Fall or wait for Spring 2012.


----------



## theclaw

GraceysGirl said:


> Seems like a huge hassle/risk. I'd just wait until your a sophomore and stay at your school. As someone who is paying for college entirely, keep your scholarship. Will you be a sophomore after Spring semester? If so you can apply for Fall or wait for Spring 2012.



Yes, I will be a sophomore at the end of the year, but I don't know if I'm going to make it.  Going to this school was probably the worst decision of my life. (I only did it for the money.)  I am thinking about transferring for the spring semester if I can't make it work here.  I agree with you that it is a risk though.  But I'm afraid I won't be offered a role next time and this will be my only shot.


----------



## disney_girl2011

I GOT ACCEPTED INTO SPRING ADVANTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Broghantaylor

disney_girl2011 said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED INTO SPRING ADVANTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



what job?


----------



## disney_girl2011

Broghantaylor said:


> what job?



merchandise  you?


----------



## Broghantaylor

disney_girl2011 said:


> merchandise  you?



bbb


----------



## disney_girl2011

Broghantaylor said:


> bbb



awesome


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Hey y'all. Does anyone know if there are certain roles that are generally given solely to Spring or Fall *Advantage* participants? 

It seems like everyone I've seen who has been accepted for Bibbidi Bobbidi is an Advantage. I am doing Spring, and BBB was my #1 choice. I am extensively qualified for that role, having worked at "Sweet & Sassy" ((Google it)) for over a year. But I didn't get it. However, a lot of other girls with no experience whatsoever have gotten put there. Any ideas? Just wondering/hoping if it might have something to do with the fact that I'm regular Spring VS Advantage.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I know that BBB is on a first come first serve basis so I guess yes Advantage semester people would have...well and advantage on the job.


----------



## rachaelfig

One of my friends who worked with me in attractions requested the BBB for her extension into spring and got it without an interview or anything. When they announced extension role options they said they needed people for BBB so maybe that made a difference.


----------



## disney_girl2011

for those of you that have done this program before...do the apartments bring pats and pots? and like microwaves and stuff????? what should i bring? Should i take a tv?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

disney_girl2011 said:


> for those of you that have done this program before...do the apartments bring pats and pots? and like microwaves and stuff????? what should i bring? Should i take a tv?



The apartment comes with...

Living room- couch chair coffee table and a tv stand table
Kitchen/Dining-Pots pans forks spoons cups bowls plates...refrigerator microwave stove and dishwasher dining tables and charis
Bedroom-Bed night stand and dresser

Of course the bath rooms are full. You would have to bring a TV or a room mate would.


----------



## disney_girl2011

thank you!!! is the closet big enough? should i bring like those plastic drawer thingys they sell at walmart?lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

It depends I lived in Vista and my closet was big enough for me and my roomie easy...but with us both being guys we don't need as much space...I would suggest bringing as much storage stuff as you could.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Broghantaylor said:


> question... My school told me today that they may say no if disney calls because i go to a Christian school and WDW supposes gays and my school doesnt AT ALL i go to liberty if any of you know what that is and who started it can they say no for that? i mean if worse comes to worse i am doing online classes at my commuity college i could always get them to swich the school right?



I don't think your school can tell you that you can't do the program because WDW supports gays, I'm pretty sure that's discrimination and can get them in trouble - just tell them you're taking a leave of absence. Do you need to get the credit?

And do they know that WDW also does Night of Joy? A weekend all about Christians and their god?

ETA: I'm sorry, I just realized that question was a few days ago - I've been working weird hours and haven't been on much. My bad.


----------



## Broghantaylor

ZeroToHero said:


> I don't think your school can tell you that you can't do the program because WDW supports gays, I'm pretty sure that's discrimination and can get them in trouble - just tell them you're taking a leave of absence. Do you need to get the credit?
> 
> And do they know that WDW also does Night of Joy? A weekend all about Christians and their god?
> 
> ETA: I'm sorry, I just realized that question was a few days ago - I've been working weird hours and haven't been on much. My bad.



THanks
but the way my school is im sure they will say its for my grades or somthing
does the school have that kind of veto power


----------



## myasma

Broghantaylor said:


> THanks
> but the way my school is im sure they will say its for my grades or somthing
> does the school have that kind of veto power




I don't think Disney calls the school after you are accepted. Is there any way you can get your school to put in writing the real reason why they don't want you to go? As OP said they can in no way, shape, or form tell you that you cannot go. They can only refuse to accept your credits. You can take a leave of absence or take some online classes while down there if possible. I too am a Christian and was thinking of going to Liberty and while they may not be supportive of some Disney practices, I know lying and acting out of hatred is not high on God's list either.


----------



## Broghantaylor

myasma said:


> I don't think Disney calls the school after you are accepted. Is there any way you can get your school to put in writing the real reason why they don't want you to go? As OP said they can in no way, shape, or form tell you that you cannot go. They can only refuse to accept your credits. You can take a leave of absence or take some online classes while down there if possible. I too am a Christian and was thinking of going to Liberty and while they may not be supportive of some Disney practices, I know lying and acting out of hatred is not high on God's list either.




thanks
guys i was worried


----------



## glendalais

myasma said:


> I don't think Disney calls the school after you are accepted. Is there any way you can get your school to put in writing the real reason why they don't want you to go? As OP said they can in no way, shape, or form tell you that you cannot go. They can only refuse to accept your credits. You can take a leave of absence or take some online classes while down there if possible. I too am a Christian and was thinking of going to Liberty and while they may not be supportive of some Disney practices, I know lying and acting out of hatred is not high on God's list either.



Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting communicates a constantly-updated list of students invited to participate to each institution.

If the institution indicates that a student does not meet their requirements to participate, the College Recruiting team will contact the student privately to inform them that they may not participate and revoke the Offer of Employment previously extended.


----------



## myasma

glendalais said:


> Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting communicates a constantly-updated list of students invited to participate to each institution.
> 
> If the institution indicates that a student does not meet their requirements to participate, the College Recruiting team will contact the student privately to inform them that they may not participate and revoke the Offer of Employment previously extended.



But she meets all the requirements. The school just does not personally want her to go because Disney supports LGBT choices, which the school has no say whatsoever in the matter.


----------



## hellojamie

disney_girl2011 said:


> thank you!!! is the closet big enough? should i bring like those plastic drawer thingys they sell at walmart?lol



I would say wait until you get here and then start buying stuff. There's an IKEA really close, Walmart, etc. and you'll have plenty of time your first week to buy whatever you might need. My roommate ended up buying extra storage stuff, but I didn't bring enough stuff to need it.

I live in a Chatham 2 bedroom. Our closet is really tiny, but the other bedroom has a really huge walk-in closet with tons of shelves and stuff. My roommate and I make do with our closet (and we called dibs on the hall closet) because there's pros and cons to each- our closet is smaller, but we have a separate bathroom/closet entry. The other bedroom is set up so you have to walk through the bathroom to get to the closet, a pain if your roommate is showering or something. Also since our bathroom has two doors and opens into the hall, we get better air circulation and our room isn't as hot as the other bedroom.


----------



## hellojamie

InPerfectClouds said:


> Hey y'all. Does anyone know if there are certain roles that are generally given solely to Spring or Fall *Advantage* participants?
> 
> It seems like everyone I've seen who has been accepted for Bibbidi Bobbidi is an Advantage. I am doing Spring, and BBB was my #1 choice. I am extensively qualified for that role, having worked at "Sweet & Sassy" ((Google it)) for over a year. But I didn't get it. However, a lot of other girls with no experience whatsoever have gotten put there. Any ideas? Just wondering/hoping if it might have something to do with the fact that I'm regular Spring VS Advantage.



I was on the very last regular Fall arrival group, and I knew of at least one person that was still placed in BBB. I don't think it has much to do with when you apply, it's more about where they need people the most. I was assigned to merch even though it wasn't on my role checklist. I was also hoping for BBB, since I worked for three years in child care, but for the most part I've really enjoyed my role in merch.


----------



## InPerfectClouds

hellojamie said:


> I was on the very last regular Fall arrival group, and I knew of at least one person that was still placed in BBB. I don't think it has much to do with when you apply, it's more about where they need people the most. I was assigned to merch even though it wasn't on my role checklist. I was also hoping for BBB, since I worked for three years in child care, but for the most part I've really enjoyed my role in merch.



Yeah, on top of doing Sweet & Sassy, I've been a summer camp counselor since I was in 8th grade, and I work at Chuck E. Cheese right now. I've literally ONLY worked with kids. haha. I'm going to talk to my school's recruiter when they get here next week.


----------



## mickey'sbud

Do CP's have to  buy/maintain their uniforms? If so how many do you get? 
Thanks


----------



## TinkerMouse

No one buys them. The costumes (Disney's word for uniforms) are kept at various costume locations. What cast members do is check out the pieces that are necessary for their roles. Once you're done for the day you can either return the pieces to costuming so they may be cleaned, then check out a new set the next day, or you can take the costume with you and clean it yourself then just wear it again.


----------



## BadDad

Walk me through a day in the CP in relation to customes.

What do you wear when you report to work?
Do you wear your costumes on the shuttle?
Where do you change?


----------



## ZeroToHero

BadDad said:


> Walk me through a day in the CP in relation to customes.
> 
> What do you wear when you report to work?
> Do you wear your costumes on the shuttle?
> Where do you change?



1) You wear your costume to work, or you can change there.

2) Yes, you can.

3) You can either change in the bathroom at your work location, or in the locker rooms.

Costumes really aren't a big deal. As long as you don't wear them in differently themed areas, you're fine. I can only walk through Tomorrowland in my costume, for instance. I can't go to Fantasyland or Main Street.


----------



## BadDad

ZeroToHero said:


> 1) You wear your costume to work, or you can change there.
> 
> 2) Yes, you can.
> 
> 3) You can either change in the bathroom at your work location, or in the locker rooms.
> 
> Costumes really aren't a big deal. As long as you don't wear them in differently themed areas, you're fine. I can only walk through Tomorrowland in my costume, for instance. I can't go to Fantasyland or Main Street.



for #2 if you change at your work location, what can you wear to your work location?  Do all work locations have locker rooms?  Which ones don't?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

BadDad said:


> for #2 if you change at your work location, what can you wear to your work location?  Do all work locations have locker rooms?  Which ones don't?



They all have changing locations and costuming locations. I used to go to work in gym shorts and a t shirt. So when my shift was over I could be comfortable. No one ever said a word to me.


----------



## Joanna71985

BadDad said:


> for #2 if you change at your work location, what can you wear to your work location?  Do all work locations have locker rooms?  Which ones don't?



You can wear whatever you want to work (you just have to be in full costume, or full street clothes). For me personally, I will usually go to work in costume (it's just easier for me).


----------



## bantha09

This is an odd question, but I have a Leatherman multitool that I have and keep it in my backpack or dorm room. It has proven to be incredibly useful to me on multiple occasions, but it has a 3-4 inch blade on it, which mean it's not allowed at Disney. 
So my question is if it would be allowed if I removed the blade (found a way to do it where I could reattach it after I got home) since then it would no longer fall under the "pocket knife" category?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

You probably can't use it at work regardless. If you have it in your apartment you could always just not show it to anyone.


----------



## glendalais

I don't think there would be a problem. However, to be sure, I would avoid bringing the blade with you.


----------



## bantha09

yeah, I would keep it in the dorms if I brought, it thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## myasma

Does anyone know if the beds are twin or twin XL?


----------



## SportsChick

They're twin


----------



## myasma

Thank you.


----------



## aznshents

Does anyone know if there is a person I can contact for this situation?

My internship director needs to have the contact info for a "supervisor" so they can discuss the college program to decide if she's going to give it credit worthiness for an internship at my university. Part of it is also the "supervisor" signing off on me working a certain number of hours and doing all the things that my academic internship requires.


----------



## vegetablegirl

aznshents said:


> Does anyone know if there is a person I can contact for this situation?
> 
> My internship director needs to have the contact info for a "supervisor" so they can discuss the college program to decide if she's going to give it credit worthiness for an internship at my university. Part of it is also the "supervisor" signing off on me working a certain number of hours and doing all the things that my academic internship requires.



I have no idea, but I have almost the EXACT same situation, except I have to get them to sign off on a paper.

I sent off an email about it a few days ago, so I guess we'll see what they say. Let's hope it's good news!


----------



## LMKerins

I'm in the exact same boat. The day I accepted my offer, I talked to my advisor, found out what I needed them to sign, and then sent my paperwork to the regular recruiting email address. It was forwarded to like twenty different people but then sent to WDW legal. I guess they've learned a thing or two about dealing with students from having done this program for so many years, haha. So just send them whatever you need signed and they'll take care of it : )


----------



## aznshents

In my situation though I need contact information, and the standard WDW recruiting address doesn't work for the reason you mentioned, because it bounced around all over the place. My internship director won't accept the standard email for that reason :-/


----------



## LMKerins

Yeah, I needed an actual address, personal email, and the person to list who was going to be my supervisor during the program, even though I wouldn't find out where I was working or who I was working with. I would suggest emailing them and explaining the situation, because they're pretty good about working with you. Just don't expect a quick response. I got an email back the same day to let me know they were reviewing it, but haven't heard back since, and that was over a week ago. Patience is a virtue? lol


----------



## bantha09

quick question from bantha09 yet again:
If i opt into roommate matching, how soon will it tell me who I have been matched up with?


----------



## _givealittlewhistle_

Good question. I accepted my invitation on 10/23/10, picking an arrival date of 1/26/11. When I logged into roommate matching, the web page indicated that my arrival date was not currently eligible for matching, and that if it changed, I would receive an email.  ???


----------



## Disney_Lover06

bantha09 said:


> quick question from bantha09 yet again:
> If i opt into roommate matching, how soon will it tell me who I have been matched up with?



It depends how fast they match you with the avilability in the system. They match you up according to the order you sign up. If you're a 21 year old female, another 21+ females needs to opt into the matching system before you know who you're rooming with. I know someone who waited until right before the program to opt into roommate matching and since it was so late, he never got matched up until he was in line at check-in.

The roommate matching opens when your date gets closer. I'm part of Fall and our roommate matching didn't open until late June though FA could opt in as soon as they were accepted into the program.


----------



## LMKerins

The roommate matching opened up today. I received an email, opted in, and found out who my roommate was within an hour or so. You'll get an email prompting you that your date is open : )


----------



## mickey'sbud

What  type of questions did the roommate matching ask?  Can you match up with who  appeals to you or do they match you with someone on certain criteria hits?


----------



## theclaw

mickey'sbud said:


> What  type of questions did the roommate matching ask?  Can you match up with who  appeals to you or do they match you with someone on certain criteria hits?



The don't ask any questions.  It seems to be based only on arrival date, gender, and if you're over or under 21.


----------



## Broghantaylor

Quick question im going to be in a wellness because im 20 
but i turn 21 over the program so say i got drunk or something after i turn 21 and then i return to my wellness can that get me in trouble not bringing in any beer or anything but just being tipsy or drunk?


----------



## Ajaz

How long do the campus presentations usually last? My school's is tomorrow, and even though I'm not applying, I REALLY want to go. But I've got a ton of other stuff going on tomorrow, so I'm hoping I have time to fit it in.


----------



## Joanna71985

Ajaz said:


> How long do the campus presentations usually last? My school's is tomorrow, and even though I'm not applying, I REALLY want to go. But I've got a ton of other stuff going on tomorrow, so I'm hoping I have time to fit it in.



I'd devote 1.5-2 hours to be there


----------



## newdrama12

Ajaz said:


> How long do the campus presentations usually last?



The presentation at my school took about an hour for the actual presentation and then the recruiter stayed to answer any questions that people may have had.


----------



## Crownvalier

A quick question: what are some start/end dates for a Spring 2011 CP?


----------



## Ajaz

Joanna71985 said:


> I'd devote 1.5-2 hours to be there





newdrama12 said:


> The presentation at my school took about an hour for the actual presentation and then the recruiter stayed to answer any questions that people may have had.



Thanks for the speedy replies! I think I'll be able to go, as long as it's not longer than two hours.


----------



## baljeet

Crownvalier said:


> A quick question: what are some start/end dates for a Spring 2011 CP?



i have the same question.  I just got accepted last week into the Spring Advantage CP and i want to accept it this week but i kind of wanted a heads up to the departure dates available in August.  I'm an RA at my university and i have training starting the second week in August so i wanted to see how the CP would conflict.


----------



## Broghantaylor

baljeet said:


> i have the same question.  I just got accepted last week into the Spring Advantage CP and i want to accept it this week but i kind of wanted a heads up to the departure dates available in August.  I'm an RA at my university and i have training starting the second week in August so i wanted to see how the CP would conflict.



im Jan 19 to Aug 5 but all the dates after me end aug 12 i think that is the latest you can go


----------



## aznshents

I just accepted today and I was only given Feb arrival dates. I guess it's because there wasn't enough room for Jan arrival dates anymore. I'm going Feb 7 (gah, a whole month late!) and leaving Aug 12.


----------



## lovewdwdvc

My son has tried repeatedly to get through for his phone interview and cannot get through.  He only has about 20 hours left.  Any suggestions.


----------



## meganDCP2010

lovewdwdvc said:


> My son has tried repeatedly to get through for his phone interview and cannot get through.  He only has about 20 hours left.  Any suggestions.



Is he trying to schedule an interview?  If so, he doesn't have to call during the 3 day period they say to call.  They only say that because they don't want you to forget to call.


----------



## lovewdwdvc

yes, he is trying to schedule the interview.


----------



## kids4olsen

My daughter received her acceptance email last night at 1 am she is sooo excited.how and when does she find out what kind of courses are offered?How does she sign up to take them and where are the classes given? how do you go to the classes if you work?Areyou given work clothes or do wear your own clothes but something they recommend?we are new to this so any and all help and suggestions would be awesome


----------



## graygables

kids4olsen said:


> My daughter received her acceptance email last night at 1 am she is sooo excited.how and when does she find out what kind of courses are offered?How does she sign up to take them and where are the classes given? how do you go to the classes if you work?Areyou given work clothes or do wear your own clothes but something they recommend?we are new to this so any and all help and suggestions would be awesome


During the check-in process, she will be given information on registering for classes along with the schedule.  When registered for a class, she will not be scheduled to work during that block of time (but may be before or after). I believe most of the classes are held at the housing complexes (there are classrooms in various areas).  She can dress either in her own "Disney Look" clothing (professional dress) or she can wear her costume to class. We had about 50/50 in my class; some wore them for ease while others had to catch the bus right after to get to work.  There are also "labor exception" periods (Spring Break, for instance) where class will not be scheduled and she will be working instead.  In my class, students were allowed to miss 2 sessions without being withdrawn, so attendance is important (as it is at work!)


----------



## kids4olsen

thanks. she is reading that she gets 3 free tix to park every one on here is saying 4 is it 3 or 4? with having a family of 6 4 would be a big help so we could go see her and have a family vac


----------



## graygables

kids4olsen said:


> thanks. she is reading that she gets 3 free tix to park every one on here is saying 4 is it 3 or 4? with having a family of 6 4 would be a big help so we could go see her and have a family vac



Last time I checked, it was 3 Guests per day, maximum of 6 days per year, so herself plus 3.


----------



## ZeroToHero

kids4olsen said:


> thanks. she is reading that she gets 3 free tix to park every one on here is saying 4 is it 3 or 4? with having a family of 6 4 would be a big help so we could go see her and have a family vac



It is six complimentary days of admission, each good for up to three people.


----------



## reecetopher06

I have never been to WDW and here I am going to work there for a semester.  Can someone please explain to me how the whole admissions to the parks there goes?  Just as a regular guest, does your park pass get you into all of the parks or just like one per day?  Obviously WDW is not like DLR where you can park hop easily.  

With that being said, as we were talking about above, does the six annual free entries we get include park hopper passes or are they to just one park?


----------



## Praise2Him

When people buy their tickets to WDW they can choose a base ticket which is one park per day or pay a flat fee extra to add park hopping.

The CM main gate passes are park hoppers.


----------



## SportsChick

reecetopher06 said:


> I have never been to WDW and here I am going to work there for a semester.  Can someone please explain to me how the whole admissions to the parks there goes?  Just as a regular guest, does your park pass get you into all of the parks or just like one per day?  Obviously WDW is not like DLR where you can park hop easily.
> 
> With that being said, as we were talking about above, does the six annual free entries we get include park hopper passes or are they to just one park?



Our IDs let us in to all 4 main parks as much as you'd like during your program. This includes hopping. Right now, we also are getting water parks for free. Park hopping is pretty easy to do here too.

The Main Gate pass gets each of your guests a one day re-admission park hopper ticket.


----------



## kids4olsen

my daughter will be there jan-aug. if we go for a visit and she is working ( i know wshe has to be with us when we go into park) does she have to be with us if we hop park or just the initial go through


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

kids4olsen said:


> my daughter will be there jan-aug. if we go for a visit and she is working ( i know wshe has to be with us when we go into park) does she have to be with us if we hop park or just the initial go through



I believe it just the first time you enter a park. You will be given a normal one day hopper. (thats what I've heard/read on here)


----------



## Praise2Him

kids4olsen said:


> my daughter will be there jan-aug. if we go for a visit and she is working ( i know wshe has to be with us when we go into park) does she have to be with us if we hop park or just the initial go through



Just the first park you enter (although I've recently read on there that technically the CM is supposed to stay with you the whole time, but that's not possible when they're working, so I think it's not enforced).

When our DD had to work we would go with her to her park (DHS) to get in and then hop to whatever park we wanted to go to.


----------



## reecetopher06

I'm interested in exactly how we find out exactly where our position is.  Do they simply just tell us when we check in or do we like slide our card and it pops up on the screen "The Jungle Cruise?"


----------



## bantha09

reecetopher06 said:


> I'm interested in exactly how we find out exactly where our position is.  Do they simply just tell us when we check in or do we like slide our card and it pops up on the screen "The Jungle Cruise?"



From what I have gathered, you will find out your actual position on checking in day when you go to Casting (also possibly time you get your costume?). If you have a job like mine(custodial) where you could switch from zone to zone depending on the day, when you swipe your ID to check into work that day, it will tell you your exact job (like tomorrowland zone A restrooms).*

*note: all above info may or may not be correct, this will be my first CP in the spring so all of the above info is from what I've read or think I've read.


----------



## newdrama12

reecetopher06 said:


> I'm interested in exactly how we find out exactly where our position is.  Do they simply just tell us when we check in or do we like slide our card and it pops up on the screen "The Jungle Cruise?"



They will tell you at the time that you receive your training schedule.


----------



## kids4olsen

thanks guys for all your help. it makes things easier for us as parents and for the future CP workers you guys rock


----------



## mebbradley

Typically, does merchandise CM's start training right away? 

and also. If we want to request a park, how do we request?


----------



## reecetopher06

So I have two friends who are sisters and they applied for the program together.  One friend got her acceptance in a week yet we're still waiting on her sister.  Her sister is just 18.  Do you think this is playing a factor in why it is taking longer to find out whether or not she made it?


----------



## theclaw

reecetopher06 said:


> So I have two friends who are sisters and they applied for the program together.  One friend got her acceptance in a week yet we're still waiting on her sister.  Her sister is just 18.  Do you think this is playing a factor in why it is taking longer to find out whether or not she made it?



I don't really think so.  I am 18 and waited 9 days.  I don't think you need to worry about her age playing a part in it.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mebbradley said:


> Typically, does merchandise CM's start training right away?
> 
> and also. If we want to request a park, how do we request?



Not sure about the latter but as for the first question I checked in on a Wednesday had Traditions Friday and started training Saturday didn't get a day off until Thursday/Friday however a friend of mine was totally different.


----------



## reecetopher06

mebbradley said:


> If we want to request a park, how do we request?



I know that Disney tried to accommodate requests but they definitely can't guarantee anything.  Obviously with so many employees that just have to put us where we're needed.  You can email the DCP recruiting office (the address is on the DCP site) and submit your request.  They'll probably email you back saying something similar to what I've written above.  While I don't care what park I work at, I've requested a category of attractions that I'd like to work and they sent me an email like that back.


----------



## Joanna71985

reecetopher06 said:


> I'm interested in exactly how we find out exactly where our position is.  Do they simply just tell us when we check in or do we like slide our card and it pops up on the screen "The Jungle Cruise?"



You find out your general location the day you check in, and you find out your exact location in training. I will use the Jungle Cruise as an example. You would find out that your location is Adventureland/Liberty Square (Ad/Lib) attractions at Casting on check-in. Then during training, you would find out the exact attraction (Jungle Cruise).


----------



## SportsChick

It depends on your role. I'm a Park Greeter at Epcot. Not many spots that can be, so once I knew what exactly it was in MEO and where, there wasn't any more surprises.


----------



## DarthVader92

Ok I got a question. Just got into DCP for Quick Service F&B for Spring 2011.

Anyway, CAN I request time off for a personal occasion? I need to request a weekend off.


----------



## aznshents

Yes, once you get there you should be able to access the Hub, which will allow you to request time off.


----------



## Joanna71985

Just be aware that days requested off are not guaranteed


----------



## mickeyonasticky

I have a question regarding locks and secure entry stuff..

When I lived in an apartment-style dorm (pretty much like the Disney apartments), the front door of the building was secure, there was a lock on the door to each apartment, and each bedroom had a lock as well.

Obviously, there will be a lock on the door to my apartment, but I was just wondering if the buildings are secure, as well as if I'll have a key to lock up my bedroom.

Thanks!


----------



## aznshents

mickeyonasticky said:


> key to lock up my bedroom.
> 
> Thanks!



bumping for personal interests.


----------



## HallGirl

mickeyonasticky said:


> I have a question regarding locks and secure entry stuff..
> 
> When I lived in an apartment-style dorm (pretty much like the Disney apartments), the front door of the building was secure, there was a lock on the door to each apartment, and each bedroom had a lock as well.
> 
> Obviously, there will be a lock on the door to my apartment, but I was just wondering if the buildings are secure, as well as if I'll have a key to lock up my bedroom.
> 
> Thanks!



There weren't locks on the bedroom doors when I was at Patterson.  You will have a locker (bring your own lock) so you can put anything valuable in there.


----------



## reecetopher06

At check in, if I take a taxi from my hotel to Vista and then I get assigned to Chatham, will I need to figure out a way to get my belongings over to Chat or do they have a shuttle service over to Chat and Patterson?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I would say you would probably need another Taxi but I'm not sure about that. You may be able to ride the bus from Vista over because you get your ID (which you need to get on the bus) at check in. They take your pic and make it for you all in one step.


----------



## ZeroToHero

reecetopher06 said:


> At check in, if I take a taxi from my hotel to Vista and then I get assigned to Chatham, will I need to figure out a way to get my belongings over to Chat or do they have a shuttle service over to Chat and Patterson?



They have shuttle service. I never took it because my roommate's mom rented a car and drove us, but Disney knows not everyone can do that.


----------



## reecetopher06

Do CMs have lockers or somewhere backstage where we can put a backpack or something while we're working our shift?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Yes there are lockers.


----------



## SportsChick

mickeyonasticky said:


> I have a question regarding locks and secure entry stuff..
> 
> When I lived in an apartment-style dorm (pretty much like the Disney apartments), the front door of the building was secure, there was a lock on the door to each apartment, and each bedroom had a lock as well.
> 
> Obviously, there will be a lock on the door to my apartment, but I was just wondering if the buildings are secure, as well as if I'll have a key to lock up my bedroom.
> 
> Thanks!



The buildings are not secure and neither are the individual bedrooms. The apartment itself is of course (and locks automatically, so always remember to take your key with you).

As others have said, there are lockers in each bedroom (one for each person, you must supply your own lock) for anything of value. I hardly use mine, but I'm in a 1BR and know my roommate from home. Neither of us bring anyone over much (other than her boyfriend who I also know from home)


----------



## tracy.franklin18

does anyone know the arrival dates for the Spring Advantage - Quarter 2011 Season


----------



## ZeroToHero

I would like to echo that the buildings are not secure.. they have breezeways, there is no door to each apartment building. The apartments themselves have fairly thick front doors, but that isn't going to do much if you have stupid roommates who leave the patio door unlocked (I live on the first floor, so our "balcony" is on the ground), or who leave the door open after they come in. Make sure that you always close up behind yourself.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## SportsChick

I work at Epcot and currently have two lockers - one at Main Entrance and one in the Cast Services building. When I work at IG, I don't have a locker back there. 

I'm being trained in Auto Plaza beginning on Sunday but I don't know their locker situation


----------



## Joanna71985

reecetopher06 said:


> Do CMs have lockers or somewhere backstage where we can put a backpack or something while we're working our shift?



Not always. At MK and Epcot, there are main locker areas (MK is in the tunnels, and Epcot is at Cast Services). Then there are also lockers in work areas. For example, there were some lockers right at Casey's Corner, Toy Story Mania, and Great Movie Ride (but they are limited, so there aren't enough for everyone). At GMR, a lot of people leave their bags in the break room (and goes by the honor system).


----------



## reecetopher06

So I'm getting a lot of opposition from my family on actually coming down to WDW for the DCP.  It's kinda frustrating. They're concerned that I have my priorities mixed up. They want me to be focused on my education and marriage! Grrrr!!! To tell you the truth, those are the reasons I AM doing the program, because it would be a nice little break from school and I am not married so I'm not tied down by either thing. I dunno. To me there is no question. I've been accepted and I'm so excited to start but it is hard be super stoked when my family doesn't approve.


----------



## Berlioz70

You know - I was just like your family. I never did the program as an undergrad because I wanted to graduate in 4 years and didn't want to leave my boyfriend. 

I went straight into grad school, got married... and you know what, I always regretted not doing the program. So, as soon as I earned my masters degree I packed up and did the CP and left my husband in Iowa for 5 months.

It worked out for us, he ended up moving down two months into my program and now we both work for the company (and just purchased a house a year ago). So just think - would you rather have a long distance relationship or a long distance marriage? Because if you're set on the CP now, you'll eventually come down once you are ready  !


----------



## SportsChick

I'm engaged and still taking a semster to do this. My program ends on 1/7 and I get married on 5/14. It's hard being apart, but this has been good for both of us (and my resume)


----------



## BadDad

reecetopher06 said:


> So I'm getting a lot of opposition from my family on actually coming down to WDW for the DCP.  It's kinda frustrating. They're concerned that I have my priorities mixed up. They want me to be focused on my education and marriage! Grrrr!!! To tell you the truth, those are the reasons I AM doing the program, because it would be a nice little break from school and I am not married so I'm not tied down by either thing. I dunno. To me there is no question. I've been accepted and I'm so excited to start but it is hard be super stoked when my family doesn't approve.



Getting the name of a Fortune 100 company on your lifetime resume isn't a reason for them? (Disney is not just a fortune 500 company it is one of the top 100 companies in America).
My W & I encourage my S20 to apply.  Paid internship are few and internships are top priorities for hiring companies.  Your priorities are on target. Go for it! If not, you'll regret it and resent them for stopping you.


----------



## ltwentyone

I'm currently on my program now, and I have recently used the Labor Service Center for the first time to request time off. I asked for Thurs, Fri, and Sat off. It came back denied, but told me I was approved for Thurs and Sat (and that I was on the waitlist for Fri). However, when I just got my schedule, I was given Thursday and Friday off instead of Thurs and Sat. It's not a big deal at all. In fact, I'd almost prefer it this way.

But is that normal? For them to approve a day off, but then not give it to me without telling me. Just seemed a little strange. And it worries me, because the next week I was approved for 4 days off. But I'm worried my schedule will come and I wont really have the time off that I need.


----------



## newdrama12

ltwentyone said:


> I'm currently on my program now, and I have recently used the Labor Service Center for the first time to request time off. I asked for Thurs, Fri, and Sat off. It came back denied, but told me I was approved for Thurs and Sat (and that I was on the waitlist for Fri). However, when I just got my schedule, I was given Thursday and Friday off instead of Thurs and Sat. It's not a big deal at all. In fact, I'd almost prefer it this way.
> 
> But is that normal? For them to approve a day off, but then not give it to me without telling me. Just seemed a little strange. And it worries me, because the next week I was approved for 4 days off. But I'm worried my schedule will come and I wont really have the time off that I need.



If your request for the 4 days off was approved. Print it out that way if your schedule isn't right. You can take your schedule and the approval to your manager and they should be able to fix it for you.


----------



## reecetopher06

I'm interested in all the nitty-gritty, step-by-step details as to how attractions CP CMs found out their assignments!!


----------



## WellGawrsh

Hey all I'm new to the forum completely, but I applied and actually got accepted in SIX DAYS for Spring 2011, as Quick Service! I'm actually going to run a blog specifically for my experiences in and around the program, so if you want to follow it, it's the same as my screen name here, but over on tumblr! And I hope to meet some people before I head out! My arrival date is Jan 12th!


----------



## Joanna71985

reecetopher06 said:


> I'm interested in all the nitty-gritty, step-by-step details as to how attractions CP CMs found out their assignments!!



You find out the same way people in other roles find out their location. The day of check-in, you find out the general location. Then in training (usually the orientation day) you find out the exact location. For example- for Fall 2009 I found out I was at Backlands attractions on Day 1. Then during the park orientation, I found out I was at Toy Story Mania.


----------



## SportsChick

Sometimes, depending on your role, you totally know on check in day. I'm MEO and was assigned as a Park Greeter at Epcot. In that role, there isn't multiple locations you can get (everyone is trained at Main Entrance, later you may be scheduled IG). It would be the same for parking too (which falls under MEO as well)


----------



## starwood

I took Ds today to check out renters insurance and I'm confused.  State Farm in NJ said we have to deal with an agent in Florida and we need to tell them the address and how many units are in the building.  This doesn't sound right to me.  All I want to do is insure his stuff in his room.  Anyone have information on this?


----------



## SportsChick

Try Geico - I was able to get coverage through them using the Vista address and changing it when I got here


----------



## anaam

Hi everyone.It is now good time to start college life to get education from any best college which can give you a chance to fulfill your wills and to make your dreams come true,so the best one for you is one and one to know just click here semcollege.org/


----------



## jmcalister

Hey everyone,

I have accepted the offer to work in the DCP in the near future. I've recently been thinking about staying at my college instead to finish my degree more quickly. Would canceling have an impact on my future employment? Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TinkerMouse

jmcalister said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have accepted the offer to work in the DCP in the near future. I've recently been thinking about staying at my college instead to finish my degree more quickly. Would canceling have an impact on my future employment? Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Even though personally, I think it's a little negative to accept and then change your mind since it kind of shows indecision and that's not exactly a trait you want a future staff member to have...*you'll be perfectly fine* if you notify them that you are no longer coming. Since you don't actually get hired until check-in day they can't penalize you.


----------



## DVC_Kds

We've got a univ. student who loves WDW and might be interested in this program.  I looked at the WDW.com site and couldn't find anything.  Reading through some of these postings, I didn't see anything of a science nature for CP's.  Does anyone know of any science related placements?


----------



## newdrama12

you will want to check out the disneycollegeprogram.com site.


----------



## BigDreamer

DVC_Kds said:


> We've got a univ. student who loves WDW and might be interested in this program.  I looked at the WDW.com site and couldn't find anything.  Reading through some of these postings, I didn't see anything of a science nature for CP's.  Does anyone know of any science related placements?



Hi there! As a fellow science person, I feel this is a great question!  First off, here is the advert for the Disney CP as it could pertain to science majors.
When I was researching it, I found that a majority of the things that I wanted to do were covered under the Professional Internship area, rather than the College Program section.  (The college program (to me) seems more like a foot in the door opportunity.)  I noticed that the science options under Professional Internship were mostly in Animal Kingdom, and they had a prerequisite of previous work in an Animal Kingdom CP role.  There is a blog I have followed of someone who is currently in attractions driving the safari trucks in AK, and she just got accepted into a PI as a Conservation Education Presenter.  Her name is Jillian and here is her blog: http://doingasdreamersdo.blogspot.com/

If your student is really interested in this, I think the key would be to stress that they're a science major and would really like to work in AK.  When they get there, network with everyone!  As a short cut, here is the link to the roles that are available at WDW


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## parkhopmom

starwood said:


> I took Ds today to check out renters insurance and I'm confused.  State Farm in NJ said we have to deal with an agent in Florida and we need to tell them the address and how many units are in the building.  This doesn't sound right to me.  All I want to do is insure his stuff in his room.  Anyone have information on this?



Hi, my daughter is going down Feb.7. I called around here at home (Michigan) and nobody here can write insurance for Florida. I called a State Farm Agent in Orlando and she told me that my homeowners probably covered it, but gave me an approximate quote with the Vista Way address. So, I called my homeowners company back, and yes they will cover her. They sent me a letter and the part of my policy that shows this. If this doesn't work for Disney, I will have to go over to State Farm with the address when she gets her assignment and take care of it down there. That's my plan. I hope it works!


----------



## starwood

parkhopmom said:


> Hi, my daughter is going down Feb.7. I called around here at home (Michigan) and nobody here can write insurance for Florida. I called a State Farm Agent in Orlando and she told me that my homeowners probably covered it, but gave me an approximate quote with the Vista Way address. So, I called my homeowners company back, and yes they will cover her. They sent me a letter and the part of my policy that shows this. If this doesn't work for Disney, I will have to go over to State Farm with the address when she gets her assignment and take care of it down there. That's my plan. I hope it works!



We have State Farm also.  It's like they've never had to deal with this question before.


----------



## Tinxe

Quick question;  my letter says i was accepted for the spring advantage.  Thats longer than the spring, is there anyway to just do spring or thats not really up to me?  I dont know if I want to stay for that long.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Did you already pick a check in date? Because all of the advantage ones could be gone by now anyways.


----------



## Tinxe

They only have one date available, 2/21/11 - 8/12/11 I think it was.  Its not that big of a deal, I accepted it anyways, Just wasnt what I had planned.  I read further into it and its not really negotiable as far as I know.  I just hope I end up liking it!


----------



## Anythingspossible

I'm in college but I don't have my high school diploma yet. I'm in a program at my local college to get my diploma. Is there any way I could do either of the disney programs??


----------



## TinkerMouse

Anythingspossible said:


> I'm in college but I don't have my high school diploma yet. I'm in a program at my local college to get my diploma. Is there any way I could do either of the disney programs??



Maybe Disney Career Start since that is for those just graduating high school. Therefore, students who have just received their high school diplomas and have yet to go to college.


----------



## reecetopher06

About how many CPs are there each season?


----------



## Joanna71985

reecetopher06 said:


> About how many CPs are there each season?



This is just an estimate, but aprox 6-7 thousand or so


----------



## TinkerMouse

Do you have an estimate for how many apply?


----------



## Joanna71985

No. There is no way to know that


----------



## TinkerMouse

Meaning that for whatever reason they don't disclose that information?


----------



## Joanna71985

Yeah, pretty much. I don't think I've ever known a number for that to be released (and even the aprox for CPs on the program was a guess).


----------



## TinkerMouse

Ok, thanks. I wonder why they won't share this info with us? 6-7 thousand participants in the program is a very large number. If this number is split between WDW and DLand I can't see two-thousand CPs fitting into Disneyland, but 4000 people in WDW seems easier to fit than 5000 even though WDW is enormous. It makes me wonder how many people work at WDW at any given time and how many it takes to run at maximum. These CP thousands are probably a small fraction of cast members but I still can't help but think about how these are really big numbers in general.


----------



## BigDreamer

I've heard that Disneyland only has like 500 or so; it's a VERY small program.  They even take city buses to work! (oh! the horror!!)


----------



## TinkerMouse

That would explain why transportation and housing are not a huge priority to the people in charge over there because all of those CPs always complain about the awful transportation and overpriced housing.


----------



## Berlioz70

TinkerMouse said:


> ...4000 people in WDW seems easier to fit than 5000 even though WDW is enormous. It makes me wonder how many people work at WDW at any given time and how many it takes to run at maximum. These CP thousands are probably a small fraction of cast members but I still can't help but think about how these are really big numbers in general.



Joanna's guess is right... housing max is about 7,000 CP at WDW alone. They operate with about 6,000 - 7,000 CPs at any given time.

There are approx. 62,000 Cast Members at Walt Disney World. It's the largest single site employer in the United States.


----------



## reecetopher06

Do CPs get any discounts at other parks like Universal, the Wizarding World, or SeaWorld?


----------



## Berlioz70

Afraid not. I work at Universal and also get free admission to Seaworld, but nothing crossing with Disney.  

PS - Wizarding World is not a park, it's a land. Think Adventureland at MK, WWoHP is a "land" at Islands of Adventure.


----------



## glendalais

I do believe there's a small discount available on _SeaWorld Orlando_ and _Busch Gardens_ Tampa Bay tickets purchased through a Company D location. However, other than that, not really.


----------



## mooqtie215

reecetopher06 said:


> Do CPs get any discounts at other parks like Universal, the Wizarding World, or SeaWorld?



In my program, they had a cp trip to busch gardens...a ticket w our discount is around 68 bucks..however, with the CP deal, for 55 bucks I got a ticket, transportation, a meal and snack....Off the bat I already saved 13 bucks...then consider gas...parking...a meal...(a buffet kind one where you could def get your fill) AND a snack (popcorn/ice cream/cotton candy)..so basically it saved me around 30 dollars or more...
so if there are any CP trips, DO THEM..I heared someone say next semester theres going to be a bunch of Sea World trips..(I'm so jealous) ...they are probably also much cheaper than doing it on your own, and you dont have to worry about transportation either.


----------



## reecetopher06

Do they open up a certain number of apartments for each arrival date  at each complex or is it all first come first serve?  Like are the later arrival dates going to have a more difficult time getting into the complex that they want?


----------



## TinkerMouse

reecetopher06 said:
			
		

> Do they open up a certain number of apartments for each arrival date at each complex or is it all first come first serve? Like are the later arrival dates going to have a more difficult time getting into the complex that they want?


There are various arrival dates and departure dates so I think that because of this there are people moving in and moving out at any given time. However, I do think that there are probably seasons or waves in which there are more people moving in then out at certain times so if you arrive during a time where essentially no one is moving out and many people just finished moving in then yes I think you'll have a difficult time getting the complex you want since a higher percentage of rooms could be taken. Despite this I do think that there are people moving out often and they could come from any complex so unless you arrive right after a time that's arrival heavy whether or not you have free choice of where to live is all up to luck.

Do cast member discounts count towards online purchases? Can they be used at DisneyStore.com?


----------



## NicoleRose

TinkerMouse said:


> There are various arrival dates and departure dates so I think that because of this there are people moving in and moving out at any given time. However, I do think that there are probably seasons or waves in which there are more people moving in then out at certain times so if you arrive during a time where essentially no one is moving out and many people just finished moving in then yes I think you'll have a difficult time getting the complex you want since a higher percentage of rooms could be taken. Despite this I do think that there are people moving out often and they could come from any complex so unless you arrive right after a time that's arrival heavy whether or not you have free choice of where to live is all up to luck.
> 
> Do cast member discounts count towards online purchases? Can they be used at DisneyStore.com?


you do get your discount at the disneystore.com
right now, we get our 40% holiday discount for all the park exclusive merchandise then everything else is 20%
occasionally we get free shipping too!


----------



## TinkerMouse

YAY! Thanks, this makes me VERY happy!


----------



## jjw13203

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> From my understanding it's 3 different people 6 times or they could be the same people Disney doesn't care you just have the ability to get 3 people in 6 times.



Don't forget that your ID lets you park for free.  We paid a few time before asking!


----------



## starwood

I'm starting to get together everything DS needs and was wondering... does he need to bring his own pillows and blankets.  I have 2 sets of sheets for his bed but didn't know if pillows were provided.


----------



## Iris

starwood said:


> I'm starting to get together everything DS needs and was wondering... does he need to bring his own pillows and blankets.  I have 2 sets of sheets for his bed but didn't know if pillows were provided.



He needs to bring all of his own pillows, blankets, sheets,  comforter, etc.  None of this is provided.  There is a shower curtain provided by housing, but most people get their own since the one provided is just a plain, white curtain with no seperate liner.


----------



## hotblooded

While I'm on my CP, I was hoping to get a Florida ID since I'll be living there full-time and paying state taxes. I was wondering if anyone else has done so, and what kind of proof is necessary.


----------



## Berlioz70

If I could make a recommendation... don't. It's only worth getting the FL ID if you plan on moving here permenantly.

But if you do want it... scroll to the bottom of this page to see all of the options: FL DMV


----------



## ZeroToHero

hotblooded said:


> While I'm on my CP, I was hoping to get a Florida ID since I'll be living there full-time and paying state taxes. I was wondering if anyone else has done so, and what kind of proof is necessary.



There really isn't any need - and also, you're not paying state taxes. Florida does not have an income tax. It's only Federal deductions.


----------



## Pancakes

I'm planning on applying to do the DCP Spring '12 and I really rally really would like to work on dinosaur if I get accepted into attractions. Is there anyway to request this? How would i do that? How can I bring it up into my interview?


----------



## jwcmtn

Pancakes said:


> I'm planning on applying to do the DCP Spring '12 and I really rally really would like to work on dinosaur if I get accepted into attractions. Is there anyway to request this? How would i do that? How can I bring it up into my interview?




You can send a request to your recruiter. You will find out who they are after you are accepted. Request are rarely granted, but they are kept in mind, so it never hurts to try.


----------



## EEYORE :]

Hi everyone!
I'm definately considering doing the CP at WDW and am looking at the roles for all of the them. I've followed the thread alot and maybe I just overlooked this but i have a ?. Has anyone auditioned to be a character, performer, etc. and done so successfully/unsuccessfully? Could you tell me what that process is like, what they asked, etc.?
Thanks so much!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

EEYORE :];39317471 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> I'm definately considering doing the CP at WDW and am looking at the roles for all of the them. I've followed the thread alot and maybe I just overlooked this but i have a ?. Has anyone auditioned to be a character, performer, etc. and done so successfully/unsuccessfully? Could you tell me what that process is like, what they asked, etc.?
> Thanks so much!



Check out this thread!


----------



## EEYORE :]

Great thanks!!


----------



## hotblooded

ZeroToHero said:


> There really isn't any need - and also, you're not paying state taxes. Florida does not have an income tax. It's only Federal deductions.



WOW! That's fantastic news!


----------



## robinsonsfan

I am applying for the Fall 2011 Advantage and I cannot stop thinking about it. I wish applications were available now...lol!

From my understanding if you pass the Web Based Interview you are given a number to call. Is that a 24 hour phone line or just regular Monday through Friday business hours? 

I just like to plan everything out and what not; and rather get everything out of the way if I get past the Web Based Interview.

Thanks!


----------



## TinkerMouse

The phone line has regular business hours. I passed the web based interview around 9 or 10 at night so I had to wait until the next day when the line reopened to call to schedule my phone interview.


----------



## ZeroToHero

hotblooded said:


> WOW! That's fantastic news!



Not really actually, because it just means you have to pay them when you get back to your own state - since you still made income, it's still taxable if you have income taxes in your home state.


----------



## hotblooded

ZeroToHero said:


> Not really actually, because it just means you have to pay them when you get back to your own state - since you still made income, it's still taxable if you have income taxes in your home state.



Ugh. This is the first year I've had to file a tax return so there's still so much I don't know.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Don't worry, a lot of the time if you're a student and have a low paying job like this one at the end of filing you end up getting a decent return check.


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

I've always claimed exemption and not bothered with waiting for the return check. I figure I would rather get the money right away then wait for it and get it later.


----------



## cuethemusic

for those bring their own car, what is cast member parking at the parks like? Are the parking lots very far away from a cast member entrance?


----------



## Berlioz70

Depends on the park.

For Magic Kingdom, yes, you have to take a bus to get to the park.

For Epcot and DHS nope, pretty close to the Cast Building (but may be a walk to your actual work location).

For DAK, it really depends on where you work. That park is physically the biggest, so if you work towards the front your walk will be much shorter!


----------



## cuethemusic

okay, thanks! 

How about the drive from chatham/patterson to the parks? About how long does it take on an average day?


----------



## ZeroToHero

About 15-20 minutes to get from Chatham to West Clock (MK parking lot), that's all I know.


----------



## EEYORE :]

Do ya'll prefer to drive yourselves or use the transportation provided?


----------



## Joanna71985

EEYORE :];39373418 said:
			
		

> Do ya'll prefer to drive yourselves or use the transportation provided?



When I was a CP, I always took the buses (because I had no car). But it could be a pain at times. So if you are able to, bring the car


----------



## SportsChick

I have my car here and I always drive. I'm at Epcot so I bring home co-workers all the time at close so they're not flighting ICPs trying to get the bus.


----------



## newdrama12

EEYORE :];39373418 said:
			
		

> Do ya'll prefer to drive yourselves or use the transportation provided?



It depended. My first program I drove all the time, mainly because I worked in the Magic Kingdom and didn't want to be forced to stand or be stuck in a huge crowd as the drivers put as many people on the bus as possible. Which often meant two lines of people down the middle aisle. My second program I was in Animal Kingdom and didn't have to worry about getting a seat. I would just drive if I planned on going to another park after work so that I could just leave what I didn't want to take to the next park in my car.


----------



## missalice

hey guys... just out of curiosty... i was a cast member in 2010 during the summer, and i still have maingates left. is it possible for me to use maingates on myself during vacation even though i'm no longer a cast member? i still have the card and available maingates (like, 4)


----------



## glendalais

missalice said:


> hey guys... just out of curiosty... i was a cast member in 2010 during the summer, and i still have maingates left. is it possible for me to use maingates on myself during vacation even though i'm no longer a cast member? i still have the card and available maingates (like, 4)



No. Main Entrance Passes are a benefit you get while working for the Company and can't be used once you are no longer in it's employ.

Indeed, the Main Entrance Pass is considered the property of the company, and were supposed to be turned in with your other company property upon your departure.

Not to mention that all 2010 Main Entrance Pass usages expired on 31 December 2010.


----------



## EEYORE :]

newdrama12 said:


> It depended. My first program I drove all the time, mainly because I worked in the Magic Kingdom and didn't want to be forced to stand or be stuck in a huge crowd as the drivers put as many people on the bus as possible. Which often meant two lines of people down the middle aisle. My second program I was in Animal Kingdom and didn't have to worry about getting a seat. I would just drive if I planned on going to another park after work so that I could just leave what I didn't want to take to the next park in my car.





Joanna71985 said:


> When I was a CP, I always took the buses (because I had no car). But it could be a pain at times. So if you are able to, bring the car





SportsChick said:


> I have my car here and I always drive. I'm at Epcot so I bring home co-workers all the time at close so they're not flighting ICPs trying to get the bus.



okay thanks everyone! car = definitely


----------



## TinkerMouse

SportsChick said:


> I have my car here and I always drive. I'm at Epcot so I bring home co-workers all the time at close so they're not flighting ICPs trying to get the bus.



That was so nice of you! I obviously wasn't one of those people you drove but especially since I am also not taking a car I thank you for helping those who would have been squished on the bus.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

I have a question that I hope isn't taken badly by anyone here. When you start working for Disney, in the parks and such, that is, does any of it lose its magic? I work at a movie theater, and I've lost almost ALL desire to go the movies anymore. I still want to work for disney, regardless, but I wanted to know. Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMouse98

I was also interested in hearing what peoples favorite roles to work as were! I personally don't want to do Quick Service food, because I do that already at the movies. Any comments?


----------



## cuethemusic

in the parks, do they provide cast members with lockers? Also, for those that bring lunch/dinner from home, do they have a microwave in the break rooms/cafeterias?


----------



## NicoleRose

to mickeymouse98- if anything, the parks seemed more magical to me. you create some of the most amazing memories with great people and once you're apart of making that magic, it means so much more to you--in my experience anyway. but everyone is different. all of my friends that i made down there miss the magic like crazy and are now disney freaks....myself included 
my role was attractions, i worked in fantasyland and LOVED it. so, so much. i had a friend in entertainment, a bunch in quick service, a bunch in custodial and a few in merchandise. it all depends on the person. almost everyone i knew loved their job but a lot of people said they wouldve liked to have done attractions. i dont think i'd like to work anywhere else but i'm extremely bias haha 

cuethemusic- at the magic kingdom, we were provided lockers. i think at epcot they have them too. i'm not sure about the other parks. and at the backstage cafeterias there are lots of microwaves and even in some of the break rooms! our area had a fridge too but it just depends on your exact location


----------



## SportsChick

I'm at Epcot and have three locations I work (Main Entrance turnstiles, International gateway turnstiles and Auto Plaza). I have a locker at ME and in the Cast Service building. There aren't lockers available for us at IG (although I think those CPs who are merchandice in that location can get them) and there are only a small number of permanent ones at AP. However, AP is a small group up there so leaving my bag was never an issue


----------



## MickeyMouse98

NicoleRose said:


> to mickeymouse98- if anything, the parks seemed more magical to me. you create some of the most amazing memories with great people and once you're apart of making that magic, it means so much more to you--in my experience anyway. but everyone is different. all of my friends that i made down there miss the magic like crazy and are now disney freaks....myself included
> my role was attractions, i worked in fantasyland and LOVED it. so, so much. i had a friend in entertainment, a bunch in quick service, a bunch in custodial and a few in merchandise. it all depends on the person. almost everyone i knew loved their job but a lot of people said they wouldve liked to have done attractions. i dont think i'd like to work anywhere else but i'm extremely bias haha



That's GREAT.  I really don't want to do quick service. Fast food makes me sick. But I'd take anything I can get. Entertainment, Merchandise, Attractions, Sit Down Meals. Those are my top picks.


----------



## AgentGabs

MickeyMouse98 said:


> I have a question that I hope isn't taken badly by anyone here. When you start working for Disney, in the parks and such, that is, does any of it lose its magic? I work at a movie theater, and I've lost almost ALL desire to go the movies anymore. I still want to work for disney, regardless, but I wanted to know. Thanks!



Its been a few years since my time as a CP but in NO WAY has the magic of Disney been spoiled for me or my other CP friends. Matter of fact it has made the experience even more amazing knowing now just how hard it is to run a business like Disney and just how dedicated the cast members are.

Now going back to the parks as a guest you see the little things that the regular guests miss and every now and again you let the current CMs know just how great of a job they're doing because you already know just how hard a job it is!

I worked in Entertainment and at first I was amazed at all the secrets and little things you learn along the way that truly do "ruin the magic" but then you start seeing that yeah while you know all the secrets, think of all the people who don't, and it makes you smile because you appreciate more.

Its actually something kinda hard to explain, and for a good 2 years I was having a hard time explaining it to my boyfriend (who loves Disney as much as I do) but now he works there full time and knows exactly what I was trying to tell him.

You feel a closer connection to everything you love, and no matter how long its been since you're last shift or last time in the park, you will always feel just that in awe of everything.

That is...unless your program sucked and you just hate it all now


----------



## MickeyMouse98

How hard would you say it is to get into the College Program? I may start another thread for this just to get it out there more. I'm trying to build a plan based around going to this program, but I don't want to put ALL my eggs in one basket if it's really difficult to get into the program. I'd like to have a couple backup plans. I mean, there would always be a second chance, but just in case. How many people get accepted? How fast do they send you back replies? Does anyone know about how many people get rejected per term? Sorry if this is way too much, just curious.


----------



## AgentGabs

MickeyMouse98 said:


> How hard would you say it is to get into the College Program?


Depends on which of the jobs you apply for with Entertainment being the hardest due to the Audition.



> How many people get accepted? How fast do they send you back replies? Does anyone know about how many people get rejected per term? Sorry if this is way too much, just curious.



I'm not too sure on the numbers. You're best contacting the college recruiter or one of the campus representatives, they might have a little bit more info on that.

When I applied, I applied in the fall, it was the beginning of October, I had my interview and then waited and waited and waited with no answer until I got a letter in the mail telling me that my audition for Entertainment was in November, even though I had put down that I would like to work attractions (I'm a music major and have strong theater background, which is what I told the interviewer)
Once there, after everyone auditioned they let you know right away if you got it or not. I was offered the Spring Advantage contract and took it!


----------



## Joanna71985

MickeyMouse98 said:


> I have a question that I hope isn't taken badly by anyone here. When you start working for Disney, in the parks and such, that is, does any of it lose its magic? I work at a movie theater, and I've lost almost ALL desire to go the movies anymore. I still want to work for disney, regardless, but I wanted to know. Thanks!



It hasn't for me. In fact, since I started working at Disney 6 years ago, the magic has become even stronger. I love seeing how everything works here.



MickeyMouse98 said:


> I was also interested in hearing what peoples favorite roles to work as were! I personally don't want to do Quick Service food, because I do that already at the movies. Any comments?



It will really depend on the person. But for me- I've done 5 different roles. And my favorites (and also the ones I'm still proficient in) have been character attendant and attractions. I'm fulltime in attractions, and still pick up shifts for character attendant.



cuethemusic said:


> in the parks, do they provide cast members with lockers? Also, for those that bring lunch/dinner from home, do they have a microwave in the break rooms/cafeterias?



It varies by location. Some places have a main locker area (like Magic Kingdom and Epcot). Others have limited lockers in each location (like there is at my ride).

And yes, there are microwaves in the break areas


----------



## TinkerMouse

Joanna71985 said:


> It will really depend on the person. But for me- I've done 5 different roles. And my favorites (and also the ones I'm still proficient in) have been character attendant and attractions. I'm fulltime in attractions, and still pick up shifts for character attendant.



How do you pick up shifts in something you're not fulltime for? Does the record that holds your points and reprimands list what you've been trained in?


----------



## glendalais

TinkerMouse said:


> How do you pick up shifts in something you're not fulltime for? Does the record that holds your points and reprimands list what you've been trained in?



Yes. Once you're trained in a position, you can generally pick up shifts there even if you're not statused.

For example, I'm officially statused to Park Operations, but I've been with Disney long enough that I can pick up shifts in Merchandise, F&B and a bunch of other areas.

It doesn't apply to first-time DI&P Participants, who will generally only be trained in one or maybe two areas over the course of their experiences.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Thank you glendalais. Being able to pick up shifts in so many different roles sounds fun and kind of convenient!


----------



## MickeyMouse98

So they keep a record of what you can work at? How often is it that you could possibly get trained in a different job if you wanted?


----------



## robinsonsfan

This is probably a dumb question, but my philosophy is that it never hurts to ask...I have been through my fair share of interviews and even conducted interviews myself. When I do them I like to have some humor in there, not a lot but just enough to relieve some nervous tension. 

In this case, for those who have been through the phone interview and got accepted, would you say it is ok to laugh or tell a funny story related to a question? I am not saying every question be funny, but I was going in and out of the discussions here and saw that some people shared laughs with the recruiters. 

Thanks!


----------



## GraceysGirl

robinsonsfan said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but my philosophy is that it never hurts to ask...I have been through my fair share of interviews and even conducted interviews myself. When I do them I like to have some humor in there, not a lot but just enough to relieve some nervous tension.
> 
> In this case, for those who have been through the phone interview and got accepted, would you say it is ok to laugh or tell a funny story related to a question? I am not saying every question be funny, but I was going in and out of the discussions here and saw that some people shared laughs with the recruiters.
> 
> Thanks!



Absolutely! The girl who interviewed me was awesome and we were laughing and telling funny stories. I'd say don't just toss a joke out there but there are quiet moments when the person who interviews you will be taking notes and in those pauses we found some common ground to laugh over.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

robinsonsfan said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but my philosophy is that it never hurts to ask...I have been through my fair share of interviews and even conducted interviews myself. When I do them I like to have some humor in there, not a lot but just enough to relieve some nervous tension.
> 
> In this case, for those who have been through the phone interview and got accepted, would you say it is ok to laugh or tell a funny story related to a question? I am not saying every question be funny, but I was going in and out of the discussions here and saw that some people shared laughs with the recruiters.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd say so. I mean, the most magical place on earth, it can't be bad to be a little lighthearted and playful. I suppose as long as you aren't trying to do a stand up special over the phone, you'd be fine.


----------



## _givealittlewhistle_

robinsonsfan said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but my philosophy is that it never hurts to ask...I have been through my fair share of interviews and even conducted interviews myself. When I do them I like to have some humor in there, not a lot but just enough to relieve some nervous tension.
> 
> In this case, for those who have been through the phone interview and got accepted, would you say it is ok to laugh or tell a funny story related to a question? I am not saying every question be funny, but I was going in and out of the discussions here and saw that some people shared laughs with the recruiters.
> 
> Thanks!



Not a dumb question whatsoever! I have interviewed twice, and been accepted twice (although I had to decline the first time around). Interviewing with two different recruiters gave me a sense of personality differences between the two, but I can tell you that I definitely laughed and engaged in light-hearted conversation with both. Don't forget, Disney is all about interaction with the public, so my personal opinion is that they would most likely take into account how you answer the interview questions, but also the manner in which you conduct your answers as well, for after all, you will be representing the company through your interactions with their guests. Just be yourself, and your inner magic will do the talking!


----------



## cuethemusic

robinsonsfan said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but my philosophy is that it never hurts to ask...I have been through my fair share of interviews and even conducted interviews myself. When I do them I like to have some humor in there, not a lot but just enough to relieve some nervous tension.
> 
> In this case, for those who have been through the phone interview and got accepted, would you say it is ok to laugh or tell a funny story related to a question? I am not saying every question be funny, but I was going in and out of the discussions here and saw that some people shared laughs with the recruiters.
> 
> Thanks!



Definitely!  Your interviewer doesn't want to intimidate you, and doing things like that shows off your personality!  I know when I had my interview I told stories, she told stories, and we shared a couple of laughs.  In fact, some of the questions require you to kind of tell a story.


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerMouse said:


> Thank you glendalais. Being able to pick up shifts in so many different roles sounds fun and kind of convenient!



It is. It keeps things interesting



MickeyMouse98 said:


> So they keep a record of what you can work at? How often is it that you could possibly get trained in a different job if you wanted?



It really wouldn't work for CPs (as they aren't there long enough), unless you do more then one CP and keep your status in a role. But for FTs, you can transfer after 6 months. So that would be one way to learn more then one role.


----------



## mickey'sbud

question regarding roommates...can't remember for sure...we know you have to have the same arrival date, but does the exit date have to be the same also? Thanks.


----------



## TinkerMouse

mickey'sbud said:


> question regarding roommates...can't remember for sure...we know you have to have the same arrival date, but does the exit date have to be the same also? Thanks.



Yes. They must have the same arrival and departure dates.


----------



## NicoleRose

mickey'sbud said:


> question regarding roommates...can't remember for sure...we know you have to have the same arrival date, but does the exit date have to be the same also? Thanks.



yea, they're supposed to be but i had a friend who was put with 3 roommates who were all spring program and she was spring advantage so she had to move after they left in may


----------



## Pancakes

How do you request a roommate?


----------



## cuethemusic

Pancakes said:


> How do you request a roommate?



log into your account on the CP website and go to the "housing tab". that page will link you to roommate matching (where you can be matched or reserve a roommate you picked out yourself).  I was told, however, that if it 2 weeks before your arrival date you will no longer be able to take advantage of the roomie matching.


----------



## cuethemusic

I have a few more questions regarding check in day.  I posted them on a FB group but you guys tend to answer more thoroughly 

my mom is going to be with me on check in day. So when you actually check in they have a tent for the parents. Where do we go from check in? Do we take a bus directly from vista to casting or is there some kind of in between time? Will our parents be able to get into our apartments while we are at casting?


----------



## eimmi07

cuethemusic said:


> I have a few more questions regarding check in day.  I posted them on a FB group but you guys tend to answer more thoroughly
> 
> my mom is going to be with me on check in day. So when you actually check in they have a tent for the parents. Where do we go from check in? Do we take a bus directly from vista to casting or is there some kind of in between time? Will our parents be able to get into our apartments while we are at casting?



Everything for check in day is at vista so you don't have to go to casting.  Also you would want to be there early because they might let some people in earlier or not (it depends how many people are there before it starts).  When I did my CP a couple of years ago I was there about 30 minutes early and there was a good line started up.  Also being there early is good also since you would likely get the apartment and room size you want also.  Yes your parents can come into your apartment (without signing them in) on your first day (check-in) to help you get settled in.  Otherwise you would have to sign your parents in after the sign in day. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## glendalais

eimmi07 said:


> Everything for check in day is at vista so you don't have to go to casting.  Also you would want to be there early because they might let some people in earlier or not (it depends how many people are there before it starts).  When I did my CP a couple of years ago I was there about 30 minutes early and there was a good line started up.  Also being there early is good also since you would likely get the apartment and room size you want also.  Yes your parents can come into your apartment (without signing them in) on your first day (check-in) to help you get settled in.  Otherwise you would have to sign your parents in after the sign in day. Hope this helps you out!



Recent changes to the Florida-Site DI&P arrival process now means that the Casting processes previously done after check-in day are now done on check-in day.

When you check-in, a Cast Member will inform you of the time that you would report to the bus that will take you to the Casting Centre. Depending on availability, this time may be immediately after check-in, or several hours later.


----------



## bantha09

glendalais said:


> Recent changes to the Florida-Site DI&P arrival process now means that the Casting processes previously done after check-in day are now done on check-in day.
> 
> When you check-in, a Cast Member will inform you of the time that you would report to the bus that will take you to the Casting Centre. Depending on availability, this time may be immediately after check-in, or several hours later.



So if you are to go to casting right after check-in, what do with your luggage? I'm guessing you leave it at vista where they have the people watching it.


----------



## _givealittlewhistle_

Can people who have cars drive themselves to casting? Or, on that day, do they prefer to bus people?


----------



## glendalais

_givealittlewhistle_ said:


> Can people who have cars drive themselves to casting? Or, on that day, do they prefer to bus people?



I do believe that Participants with cars can drive to the Casting Centre, but they highly, highly prefer to bus Participants, due to the lack of available parking.


----------



## peaceheart

I apologize if this has been asked a dozen times, but there are now almost 200 pages of questions and answers and I couldn't look through them all! hahah.  I was accepted for the 2011 Spring WDWCP, however I did not accept the role because there was a death in the family, and issues with school. It was all just too much.  But I still want to do the program sooo badly! I can't wait to apply again. I'm just debating whether I should apply for the Spring progam or the Fall.. Can I hear some pros and cons? 

Being from Michigan, I would love to get away from January-May because thats when we have our worst weather here anyways, so I can get away from all of the snow during the spring term.. also, I wont have to miss my family during the holidays that take place in Fall! Howeverrr, I also hear that the holidays at Disney are the funnest time of year, and the weather is the best in the fall season (not too hot not to cold). And I want to apply as soon as possible so I can do the program because I'm so excited about it! and Fall is first to apply for.. :}

Thanks for all who reply! )


----------



## _givealittlewhistle_

peaceheart said:


> I apologize if this has been asked a dozen times, but there are now almost 200 pages of questions and answers and I couldn't look through them all! hahah.  I was accepted for the 2011 Spring WDWCP, however I did not accept the role because there was a death in the family, and issues with school. It was all just too much.  But I still want to do the program sooo badly! I can't wait to apply again. I'm just debating whether I should apply for the Spring progam or the Fall.. Can I hear some pros and cons?
> 
> Being from Michigan, I would love to get away from January-May because thats when we have our worst weather here anyways, so I can get away from all of the snow during the spring term.. also, I wont have to miss my family during the holidays that take place in Fall! Howeverrr, I also hear that the holidays at Disney are the funnest time of year, and the weather is the best in the fall season (not too hot not to cold). And I want to apply as soon as possible so I can do the program because I'm so excited about it! and Fall is first to apply for.. :}
> 
> Thanks for all who reply! )



I am in the same situation as you, except that I was accepted for Fall 2010, and did not wind up going, however, I am leaving in 17 days for Spring 2011. This is my spin on things: If you go during fall, you will likely see some amazing things during the holidays. I am sorry I missed out. However, if you go in the spring, you begin your summer early (at least that is how I look at it). You might be more homesick during the holidays, but you will likely be very busy! A final, maybe more important note: as there is no guarantee that you will get accepted twice in a row, in the unfortunate event that you apply this coming fall for the following spring and do not get accepted, you are then looking at Fall 2012 as the earliest possible start date. Just a thought to keep in mind.


----------



## TinkerMouse

I know we're supposed to bring combination locks for the lockers in our apartments, but do the work location lockers have built in locks or do we need a second combo lock?

It's between 50 and 70 degrees in January in Orlando but since Orlando is super swamp humid and therefore more humid than the rest of the east coast does this affect certain fabrics? What I mean to say is humidity generally makes you sweat regardless of how hot you really are so if it's cold and super humid do you sweat more and are more uncomfortable in this whether while wearing some material like fleece than you are while wearing a material like thick cotton? Does the material not matter because regardless of humidity level the cold is going to feel the same? I doubt this since dry climate warm tends to be less hot than humid climate warm.


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerMouse said:


> I know we're supposed to bring combination locks for the lockers in our apartments, but do the work location lockers have built in locks or do we need a second combo lock?



I believe most (if not all) of work lockers will have a built-in lock



peaceheart said:


> I apologize if this has been asked a dozen times, but there are now almost 200 pages of questions and answers and I couldn't look through them all! hahah.  I was accepted for the 2011 Spring WDWCP, however I did not accept the role because there was a death in the family, and issues with school. It was all just too much.  But I still want to do the program sooo badly! I can't wait to apply again. I'm just debating whether I should apply for the Spring progam or the Fall.. Can I hear some pros and cons?
> 
> Being from Michigan, I would love to get away from January-May because thats when we have our worst weather here anyways, so I can get away from all of the snow during the spring term.. also, I wont have to miss my family during the holidays that take place in Fall! Howeverrr, I also hear that the holidays at Disney are the funnest time of year, and the weather is the best in the fall season (not too hot not to cold). And I want to apply as soon as possible so I can do the program because I'm so excited about it! and Fall is first to apply for.. :}
> 
> Thanks for all who reply! )



This is just me, but I prefer being at WDW for the Fall program. It's wonderful being at Disney for the holidays.


----------



## cuethemusic

peaceheart said:


> I apologize if this has been asked a dozen times, but there are now almost 200 pages of questions and answers and I couldn't look through them all! hahah.  I was accepted for the 2011 Spring WDWCP, however I did not accept the role because there was a death in the family, and issues with school. It was all just too much.  But I still want to do the program sooo badly! I can't wait to apply again. I'm just debating whether I should apply for the Spring progam or the Fall.. Can I hear some pros and cons?
> 
> Being from Michigan, I would love to get away from January-May because thats when we have our worst weather here anyways, so I can get away from all of the snow during the spring term.. also, I wont have to miss my family during the holidays that take place in Fall! Howeverrr, I also hear that the holidays at Disney are the funnest time of year, and the weather is the best in the fall season (not too hot not to cold). And I want to apply as soon as possible so I can do the program because I'm so excited about it! and Fall is first to apply for.. :}
> 
> Thanks for all who reply! )



I'm from Michigan too! I'm doing the spring 2011 program but I had a really hard time deciding between fall and spring.  The fall program has the advantage of being during some major holidays disney plays up (halloween, christmas, new years) so you get to see all the fun festive stuff they do for each holiday, no to mention the epcot food and wine festival happens during the fall program. You also get a greater discount during the holiday season. I think the big deterrent for fall, however, is being away from family for the holidays. I know I certainly could not do that to my family, but spending the holidays at disney is probably SO much fun.  Another thing to consider is your school.  It might be easier for you to do one program versus the other based on your school's schedule.


----------



## AgentGabs

TinkerMouse said:


> It's between 50 and 70 degrees in January in Orlando but since Orlando is super swamp humid and therefore more humid than the rest of the east coast does this affect certain fabrics? What I mean to say is humidity generally makes you sweat regardless of how hot you really are so if it's cold and super humid do you sweat more and are more uncomfortable in this whether while wearing some material like fleece than you are while wearing a material like thick cotton? Does the material not matter because regardless of humidity level the cold is going to feel the same? I doubt this since dry climate warm tends to be less hot than humid climate warm.



As a native Floridian your question did make me laugh a little.
When its cold, its usually dry unless its early in the morning when it is kinda humid. The humidity actually justs makes the air feel even colder than it is, don't worry about sweating, you'll just be happy when the sun is out and you can stand in its warmth.

As for the summer, not matter the humidity level or what you may be wearing (though any poly materials suck) you are going to melt. And no the rain does not cool things off unless you're near large bodies of water (i.e. seven seas lagoon or the world show case lagoon).

A lot of northerners tend to find the summer months hell, I happen to like them, but I think that's just because its what I'm used too. These winters we're having where the temps go down to 50 are killing me. TOO COLD!!!


----------



## psherman42

I haven't posted here in so long but applications go up soon for fall 2011 and I'm freaking out. I failed the web interview for spring so now I'm even more nervous to apply again.  I'm just wondering, when it comes to getting the phone interview, is it based solely on the web interview or your application in general? Because I can't remember exactly what they say but there are boxes on the application that ask about hobbies, skills, etc. or something like that. How important is what you put in there? Is there anything you'd recommend putting in those boxes?


----------



## TinkerMouse

AgentGabs said:


> As a native Floridian your question did make me laugh a little.
> When its cold, its usually dry unless its early in the morning when it is kinda humid. The humidity actually justs makes the air feel even colder than it is, don't worry about sweating, you'll just be happy when the sun is out and you can stand in its warmth.
> 
> As for the summer, not matter the humidity level or what you may be wearing (though any poly materials suck) you are going to melt. And no the rain does not cool things off unless you're near large bodies of water (i.e. seven seas lagoon or the world show case lagoon).
> 
> A lot of northerners tend to find the summer months hell, I happen to like them, but I think that's just because its what I'm used too. These winters we're having where the temps go down to 50 are killing me. TOO COLD!!!



Ok, thanks!  Winter is dry, that is what I like to hear. I am from the DC area so I'm used to humidity but every time I've been to Orlando (all 5 times) it's been either summer or early fall so I'm always sweating to death thanks to the extra humidity and heat. Mickey Mouse Ponchos keep you dry but I think they make you sweat and want those $3.50 bottles of water even more. I also see that I spelled weather wrong.


----------



## graygables

TinkerMouse said:


> It's between 50 and 70 degrees in January in Orlando but since Orlando is super swamp humid and therefore more humid than the rest of the east coast does this affect certain fabrics? What I mean to say is humidity generally makes you sweat regardless of how hot you really are so if it's cold and super humid do you sweat more and are more uncomfortable in this whether while wearing some material like fleece than you are while wearing a material like thick cotton? Does the material not matter because regardless of humidity level the cold is going to feel the same? I doubt this since dry climate warm tends to be less hot than humid climate warm.



I'm not acclimated after 2 years yet.  I work 3rd shift so tend to be out in the chilliest weather and can tell you I have "glistened" even at 27 degrees.  The humidity is sometimes very heavy, even in the cold and I've been known to go out in just my suit jacket b/c of the moisture.  It's a dampness that just clings.  I am much more comfortable on a cold, dry night and am pleased as punch to wear my "winter" coat (folks in Ohio would  at my "winter" coat). Humidity is icky no matter the season.

And in the summer, well, it's summer in Florida. Never underestimate the power of fresh underwear.  Just sayin'.


----------



## TinkerMouse

graygables said:


> I'm not acclimated after 2 years yet.  I work 3rd shift so tend to be out in the chilliest weather and can tell you I have "glistened" even at 27 degrees.  The humidity is sometimes very heavy, even in the cold and I've been known to go out in just my suit jacket b/c of the moisture.  It's a dampness that just clings.  I am much more comfortable on a cold, dry night and am pleased as punch to wear my "winter" coat (folks in Ohio would  at my "winter" coat). Humidity is icky no matter the season.
> 
> And in the summer, well, it's summer in Florida. Never underestimate the power of fresh underwear.  Just sayin'.



Ah, man! I feel like I've just glimpsed into the future and it's unpleasantly wet. I thought I'd be safe in winter and for some of spring. So no fleece, and carrying around a fresh change of clothes are very good ideas? Is layering thin-ish clothes instead of just wearing thick ones a good idea or is it essentially the same thing?


----------



## peaceheart

psherman42 said:


> I haven't posted here in so long but applications go up soon for fall 2011 and I'm freaking out. I failed the web interview for spring so now I'm even more nervous to apply again.  I'm just wondering, when it comes to getting the phone interview, is it based solely on the web interview or your application in general? Because I can't remember exactly what they say but there are boxes on the application that ask about hobbies, skills, etc. or something like that. How important is what you put in there? Is there anything you'd recommend putting in those boxes?



I dont recall my phone interview consisting of anything to do with what was in my application like hobbies and such.. no specifics, anyways. I dont think the interviewers have time to look into all of that stuff for the thousandssss of applicants.  hahha.  my phone interview mostly asked about my top 3 role choices, asking if i'd take roles OUTSIDE of those 3 choices, my experience in those roles, about my personality, why i want to do the program, those types of things. OH! they also ask about how you would handle certain living situations with your roommates. i dont recall many hobby questions. just things that apply to the college program such as living with other college students, and working for them in a certain role. ) hope i helped! good luck!


----------



## graygables

TinkerMouse said:


> Ah, man! I feel like I've just glimpsed into the future and it's unpleasantly wet. I thought I'd be safe in winter and for some of spring. So no fleece, and carrying around a fresh change of clothes are very good ideas? Is layering thin-ish clothes instead of just wearing thick ones a good idea or is it essentially the same thing?



I think layering is always a good call.  I often layer a tank with a blouse then my suit jacket.  I can always switch out to my winter coat if it's chilly or add the coat if it's really cold (we seem to get it in snaps, 2-4 days at a time, then it's back to 75). One thing I learned during my CP (from my DDs who did the program before me) was to wear a cotton tank top under my costume. It seems counterintuitive in the summer, but that tank absorbed most of the sweat and let it evaporate.  It really was much more comfortable.

As far as extra clothes, most of the CPs I knew kept a change of street clothes in their bags to make it easier to go straight to the fun.  One packing tip for clothes as well as costumes: ROLL.  Fold the clothes lengthwise in half and smooth out the wrinkles then roll into a tight bundle before putting them in your bag.  It reduces wrinkles quite a bit.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Thanks graygables!

I seriously doubt that Disney always has a perfectly dividable (fits into all the available rooms perfectly) number of people showing up for the program, and I know that people change apartments regularly so *does anyone know what the chances are of getting a unit that's not full? *As in a three bedroom that only has 5 people or a 2 bdrm with 3 people or a 1 bedroom with 1 person.


----------



## NicoleRose

I was in a 4 bedroom at chatham and we only started with 7 people. about 3 different people came in and out filling that 8th bed but at the end, we only had 7 people as well. and the 7th person was never, ever home. so we pretty much had a 4 bedroom apartment for 6 people


----------



## jmay

i want to be a photographer at disney or a disney chacter since i was younger... and i thought it would be a good idea if i got into the college progam but there isnt one near me for disney and im only a jouiner in highschool


----------



## gunner52589

Hey, so I was in the Fall Advantage that just got done, but I had to leave the program early because my dad had a massive heart attack back home and I felt I needed to come back to be with him. He has since recovered but I was wondering if anyone knew if I had any chance of going back to WDW and getting a job after leaving the program early. I loved my job and only left the program for this family emergency.


----------



## Pancakes

Does everyone have to take the web based interview? Or do people go straight to live interviews?


----------



## Frizzbird

Unless you are a current cast member (IE: seasonal) you have to take the web interview.


----------



## Pancakes

Frizzbird said:


> Unless you are a current cast member (IE: seasonal) you have to take the web interview.



Ahh, thanks! That makes me so nervous...because if I fail that...that blows everything.


----------



## Frizzbird

I wrote a blog post about it here with info and tips. I had to take it when I applied for Spring 2010. It wasn't as bad as it may seem.


----------



## Pancakes

Thanks alot


----------



## soccerkidbs

In bell service dispatch do you move from hotel to hotel or are you in one hotel the whole time?


----------



## glendalais

soccerkidbs said:


> In bell service dispatch do you move from hotel to hotel or are you in one hotel the whole time?



You would generally be statused to one property, but may be moved about to other properties as labour demands require.

In addition, from time to time, you may be able to pick up shifts at other properties.


----------



## soccerkidbs

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## khancock

Pancakes said:


> because if I fail that...that blows everything



that's kinda how interviews work regardless if they are done online, over the phone, or across a table.


----------



## bantha09

An unusual question here, are the stoves in the apartments gas of electric?


----------



## glendalais

bantha09 said:


> An unusual question here, are the stoves in the apartments gas of electric?



In Florida, electric. I want to say the ones in California are gas.


----------



## TinkerMouse

gunner52589 said:


> Hey, so I was in the Fall Advantage that just got done, but I had to leave the program early because my dad had a massive heart attack back home and I felt I needed to come back to be with him. He has since recovered but I was wondering if anyone knew if I had any chance of going back to WDW and getting a job after leaving the program early. I loved my job and only left the program for this family emergency.



You definitely have a chance because tons of people have been in situations similar to yours and have managed to get another CP or something else with Disney.  You'll have to look into it though to check if you have any type of restricted or no-rehire status. If you do have any such statuses you really just contact them about it and fill out paperwork to get it removed.


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hii everyonee! as were getting closer to applying i have been thinking more about roles that i want to apply for. i have a few questions tho..

I really want to audition for entertainment.. i was a cheerleader for 15 years and even if i dont make it i thik it would be fun to try! Honestly tho... what are the chances of me actually getting a spot? slim? and this hass opportunity for lots of hours correct?

If i wanted bibbidy bobbity boutique how much experience do they really want you to have? like i did hair and makeup for my little sisters cheerleading squad every weekend and stuff like that.. or do they want like salon exp.? Is this a good position to apply for?

also for lifeguard? do i need to be certified before applying and how much experience do they want for this? i was a lifeguard for like 6years... but am not currently certified... i know that it says you get disney certified but idk how this works! lol

im also considering character attendant... worth it? opportunity for alot of hours?

sorry for all the ?s i just dont want to apply for things that arent worth it!!


----------



## misch88

Adpi<>Belle said:


> If i wanted bibbidy bobbity boutique how much experience do they really want you to have? like i did hair and makeup for my little sisters cheerleading squad every weekend and stuff like that.. or do they want like salon exp.? Is this a good position to apply for?



Absolutely apply for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique IF it is your top choice and you really want it. I was a CP at DTD BBB Fall '09 and it was one of the best experiences of my life. I loved the majority of the people I worked with and it really was nice to make little girls' days. I had a lot of childcare experience (pre-k teacher & nanny), but little hair experience. The hair was very hard for me initially, but I am a perfectionist so even when it was good, I didn't think it was good enough. That said, all the people who I worked with were very willing to help me out if necessary or to give me tips. I think if you could manage cheer hair, you'll probably be fine. Basically, if you can do ponytails without bumps and can do some twists, you'll be fine. I recommend this role, but it is very hard to get. There were probably like 35 cp girls total in this role between both locations. Good luck! PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## AgentGabs

Adpi<>Belle said:


> I really want to audition for entertainment.. i was a cheerleader for 15 years and even if i dont make it i thik it would be fun to try! Honestly tho... what are the chances of me actually getting a spot? slim? and this hass opportunity for lots of hours correct?



I have absolutely NO DANCE experience! The only time I'm ever on stage is if I'm doing theater or playing in an Orchestra (Cellists here!!), yet some how out of a good 150 people I passes my audition. Mind you I only did a few parades (and that was back when studios had the Stars and Motor Cars parade, so there was no dancing, just sitting in a car!) but my shifts were all either Dining or regular meet and greets.

From what I've been able to figure is that if you can move your body with good control and express yourself well with body language, then it shouldn't be that hard of an audition.

And yes there are lots of hours to pick up. There is at least one location no one wants to work  so you can always pick those up (or just regular reasons why someone needs to give away a shift). I lived at Monsters in Studios for a good month because I kept picking up the shifts 

Good Luck! And remember if and when you do audition... SMILE!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Adpi<>Belle said:


> Hii everyonee! as were getting closer to applying i have been thinking more about roles that i want to apply for. i have a few questions tho..
> 
> im also considering character attendant... worth it? opportunity for alot of hours?
> 
> sorry for all the ?s i just dont want to apply for things that arent worth it!!



Character attendant is a lot of fun. I'm seasonal there (still picking up shifts on days off). And it is possible to get plenty of hours. Even if you aren't scheduled a lot, there are lots of extra hours (and people giving hours away).



jmay said:


> i want to be a photographer at disney or a disney chacter since i was younger... and i thought it would be a good idea if i got into the college progam but there isnt one near me for disney and im only a jouiner in highschool



Any school can participate in the CP


----------



## AllisonMak

For people who have done the CP more than once...

How likely is it that you'd get your same job if you did it again? I am kicking myself for not going seasonal/extending..

My roommate last fall said that during her interview she said she wanted to work merchandise, which she did her first Program...they asked if she'd be willing to go back to her same location and she said no only because she wanted a new experience and new people.

I've heard of my friend's boyfriend getting rejected and he thinks it's because he mentioned where he wanted to work...

There were only four CP's @ my job...but I LOVED it.


----------



## MarieShedsky

Hello everyone! 
I'm not sure if there's another thread about this but I'm looking for roommates!
My arrival date is Feb 21st (originally Jan 26th but got my wisdom teeth out yesterday and I didnt want to look and feel like a lumpy potato crossed with a chipmunk when I got there.)
Anyway, I'm looking for any other ladies who want a Chatham 3 bedroom. I've been on facebook but there arent a lot of us on that day so I decided I'd try seeing if I could get better luck here.
Just a little about me: I'm a strong Christian and pretty conservative by todays standards but I love having fun and living life. I love music, animals, my family and being outside (hard to do here in MI!). I am looking for roomies who want a non-wellness but who arent going to want to have wild parties or anything crazy in our apartment. If anyone is interested please email me: MarieShedsky at aol.com. Congrats to all who are going and I will see you at the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## bombygriz

Is it possible to go into the CP as a facepainter? I'm already working as one (I'm 15) and it makes sense as the FABAIC (face and body art international convection) is in Orlando so that would be some nice job prep...


----------



## graygables

bombygriz said:


> Is it possible to go into the CP as a facepainter? I'm already working as one (I'm 15) and it makes sense as the FABAIC (face and body art international convection) is in Orlando so that would be some nice job prep...



No, the facepainters and hair braiders are not Disney CMs, but outside companies.


----------



## cassidyh

I don't know if this has been answered before, so sorry if it has!

I am applying next semester for Spring 2012 and so is my boyfriend. We have a dog, so we have been researching off-campus housing in case we both (hopefully) get in! 

So, my main question is how many hours would I work on a typical day and on a busy busy day? I am thinking about setting up a dog walker for those 8+ hour days. 

Also, I have heard that you could swap hours and things like that, which might be useful in case both my boyfriend and I get in so we can stagger our hours and be able to take care of the dog too. 

Has anyone gone down and stayed off-campus with a pet? 

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

bombygriz said:


> Is it possible to go into the CP as a facepainter? I'm already working as one (I'm 15) and it makes sense as the FABAIC (face and body art international convection) is in Orlando so that would be some nice job prep...



The Pirates League would be an option. It's not something you can check at the moment, but if you preference Merchandise and talk about your interest in Pirates and the Pirates League and you may get placed there. We only hire maybe two or three CPs a semester, so it's VERY competitive!


----------



## rockaustin

Ok, this may have been asked several times but when does the application go up for the fall?


----------



## Partofyourworld9

cassidyh said:


> I don't know if this has been answered before, so sorry if it has!
> 
> I am applying next semester for Spring 2012 and so is my boyfriend. We have a dog, so we have been researching off-campus housing in case we both (hopefully) get in!
> 
> So, my main question is how many hours would I work on a typical day and on a busy busy day? I am thinking about setting up a dog walker for those 8+ hour days.
> 
> Also, I have heard that you could swap hours and things like that, which might be useful in case both my boyfriend and I get in so we can stagger our hours and be able to take care of the dog too.
> 
> Has anyone gone down and stayed off-campus with a pet?
> 
> Thanks!



If you don't mind I'd like to hear the info you got about staying off-campus. me & bf would also be moving to orlando together for the time.


----------



## glendalais

rockaustin said:


> Ok, this may have been asked several times but when does the application go up for the fall?



Applications for Fall, 2011 _Disney College Program_ experiences at the _Disneyland_ Resort in California and _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida are currently not available. 

If you are interested in applying for a _Disney College Program_ opportunity at the _Disneyland_ Resort, continue checking http://www.dlrcollegeprogram.com/ for more information.

If you are interested in applying for a _Disney College Program_ opportunity at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, you can sign up for email notification of opportunities by visiting http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com.

For either resort, you can also obtain more information by telephoning the Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting office on 800 722-2930.


----------



## cuethemusic

for check in, what is involved when they inspect you for the disney look?  Does anyone know anything as far as makeup goes, beyond the "should be blended in a natural manner"?


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

rockaustin said:


> Ok, this may have been asked several times but when does the application go up for the fall?



It is not 100% but rumor has it they will be up thursday at 4pm EST. the speculation for this isthat they have gone up at this date and time for the past few years!! Soo get excitedd


----------



## AllisonMak

^^Does that mean the presentation schedule will be up?



cuethemusic said:


> for check in, what is involved when they inspect you for the disney look?  Does anyone know anything as far as makeup goes, beyond the "should be blended in a natural manner"?


You basically go to this table at Traditions and give them your name and they mark you off that you are there...apparently they give you a look up and down, but I must have been extra Disney-looky? lol because I didn't notice it at all...but a girl at my table said they looked at her and made her take off a bracelet. The makeup is just like... normal, not extreme. Black/brown eyeliner, mascara, natural colored eyeshadow? I normally didn't wear makeup to work because I have no idea how to do "normal girl" makeup lol On the first day, they won't yell at you or go crazy about your look, they just kind of...tell you what isn't right about the way you look and how to fix it lol. ASK QUESTIONS! Because this kid had these EXPENSIVE shoes on, and they were dressy, he asked if they were Disney-look appropriate and the lady said no... (she had heavy makeup and cleavage too, lol fyi). I had little ballet flats on, which I wouldn't have been surprised if she said they weren't ok--but they were.


----------



## rockaustin

Adpi<>Belle said:


> It is not 100% but rumor has it they will be up thursday at 4pm EST. the speculation for this isthat they have gone up at this date and time for the past few years!! Soo get excitedd



Alright! Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully this is true.


----------



## ConniegB

How does one go about getting information on the Disney CP,  qualifications, requirements, who to contact, etc...  Our DD is interested in this and working at WDW.  Any and all info. would be greatly appreciated!    Have a Magical Day!


----------



## carly3592

ConniegB said:


> How does one go about getting information on the Disney CP,  qualifications, requirements, who to contact, etc...  Our DD is interested in this and working at WDW.  Any and all info. would be greatly appreciated!    Have a Magical Day!



Their website is probably the best place to start 

https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/

If you have any questions that aren't answered there, this board is probably the best place to get answers!!!  Best of luck


----------



## _givealittlewhistle_

Do you take any kind of notes during Traditions? Basically, do you need to be prepared to write things down at this or during work orientation? Or do you simply need supplies only for Disney classes?


----------



## Dreamstuff

_givealittlewhistle_ said:


> Do you take any kind of notes during Traditions? Basically, do you need to be prepared to write things down at this or during work orientation? Or do you simply need supplies only for Disney classes?


It's always smart to have a pen handy but they give you everything you need at Traditions.


----------



## AllisonMak

For people who have done 2+ CPs...what kinds of questions would they ask you on your 2nd interview?


----------



## jlg263

AllisonMak said:


> For people who have done 2+ CPs...what kinds of questions would they ask you on your 2nd interview?



From what I remember, they asked me the same questions.  I think they started off the interview with some friendly questions about where I worked last time and what my favorite thing was, that kind of thing.  But the actual interview questions were the same type of situational questions as the first time around.


----------



## POPchick10

I was reading over the "Disney Look" and I saw how strict they are and that I violate quite a few of them (body piercing , excessive jewelry , unnatural hair color etc) and I was wondering would they be okay if I kept my nose ring in but used a clear plug that can be covered with make up or should I just take it out and have it repierced after I'm done ? Dankie to anyone who replys


----------



## glendalais

POPchick10 said:


> I was reading over the "Disney Look" and I saw how strict they are and that I violate quite a few of them (body piercing , excessive jewelry , unnatural hair color etc) and I was wondering would they be okay if I kept my nose ring in but used a clear plug that can be covered with make up or should I just take it out and have it repierced after I'm done ? Dankie to anyone who replys



Unfortunately, _Disney Look_ strictly prohibits wearing any sort of spacer, retainer or plug in any body piercing while working.


----------



## POPchick10

glendalais said:


> Unfortunately, _Disney Look_ strictly prohibits wearing any sort of spacer, retainer or plug in any body piercing while working.



That kinda sucks a salty sour nut  Either way dankie for the help


----------



## khancock

POPchick10 said:


> That kinda sucks a salty sour nut



I just sprayed coffee all over my keyboard after reading this.  Thanks.

Don't worry about making any changes right now.  People don't have to be within guidelines until check-in day.


----------



## deniissee

I'll keep it simple. Disney Look at Traditions/class. Script tattoo, inner foot, _barely_ peeks over ballet flats. Yes or no?

I think the answer begins with an "n."


----------



## SweaterInJune

deniissee said:


> I'll keep it simple. Disney Look at Traditions/class. Script tattoo, inner foot, _barely_ peeks over ballet flats. Yes or no?
> 
> I think the answer begins with an "n."



Correct no.  The tattoo cannot be visible...not even barely visible.



Aiden said:


> I ended my last CP at WDW with a restricted rehire status. If I were to apply to Disneyland would I still have this status?



Yes, you would have the same restricted rehire status.  Your status is company-wide for all Disney-operated companies, not just WDW.


----------



## rockaustin

Whooo I have an interview on Tuesday!


----------



## psherman42

I have a couple questions about roles. I can't retake the WBI for another month but I already filled out the application. Right now the roles I checked off are QSFB, Merchandise, Attractions, Main Entrance Operations, FSFB, Photopass Photographer, Hospitality, Vacation Planner, and Character Attendant. I like the sound of Main Entrance Operations(it's not in my top 3 though), however I dont' have a drivers license right now.  I'd like to by the time I (hopefully) go to Florida but as of now, I just have a permit. In the role description it mentions operating the trams which I assume requires a license. Will I not be qualified for the role without a license? 

And also, I'm thinking of adding custodial even though I'd really rather not spend my time down there cleaning up after people. So to anyone who has had custodial, what's your experience been like?


----------



## ishbit92

psherman42 said:


> I have a couple questions about roles. I can't retake the WBI for another month but I already filled out the application. Right now the roles I checked off are QSFB, Merchandise, Attractions, Main Entrance Operations, FSFB, Photopass Photographer, Hospitality, Vacation Planner, and Character Attendant. I like the sound of Main Entrance Operations(it's not in my top 3 though), however I dont' have a drivers license right now.  I'd like to by the time I (hopefully) go to Florida but as of now, I just have a permit. In the role description it mentions operating the trams which I assume requires a license. Will I not be qualified for the role without a license?
> 
> And also, I'm thinking of adding custodial even though I'd really rather not spend my time down there cleaning up after people. So to anyone who has had custodial, what's your experience been like?



About custodial, if you do some research on it, you'll find that the general consensus is that it's not bad at ALL! In fact, many people think it's the best role. I personally have never done it as I haven't even done the CP yet (I want to in Spring 2012), but I know already it's my number one role choice.

Check out these links to older threads where people describe the role:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2619186&highlight=custodial

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2585105&highlight=custodial

Scroll down and read the conversation about custodial between users Reinhart_x and DisneyFirefly:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33608139#post33608139

GREAT blog I found about someone who's in custodial right now:
http://destinationdisney.tumblr.com/

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1889190&highlight=custodial&page=15

It sounds like a pretty awesome job to me


----------



## avalon11

Hey Everyone,

So I have a question about the application process. I saw that they recently announced applications were open for the Fall 2011 Programs. My friend and I began applying this past week. I have my phone interview on Monday and am so excited!

However my friend did not get past the web-interview and wasn't granted a phone interview. She had made a mistake on her application and only put her top 3 roles on the role checklist. She didn't know she could put more. We think that since she didn't put more roles she was seen as not flexible. I told her she should call and explain her situation to them and see if she can moderate her app. In all honesty this girl screams Disney and deserves it more than anyone including myself! 

Does anyone think her calling and explainin her situation will help? So they see how badly she wants it?? All of your feedback is much appreciated. Sorry this was so long! But any answers are helpful!!


----------



## POPchick10

khancock said:


> I just sprayed coffee all over my keyboard after reading this.  Thanks.
> 
> Don't worry about making any changes right now.  People don't have to be within guidelines until check-in day.



LOL poor keyboard .. it never had a chance , I do apologize though I really need to get new phrases but the reactions are the best part ^_^


----------



## Dreamstuff

avalon11 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I have a question about the application process. I saw that they recently announced applications were open for the Fall 2011 Programs. My friend and I began applying this past week. I have my phone interview on Monday and am so excited!
> 
> However my friend did not get past the web-interview and wasn't granted a phone interview. She had made a mistake on her application and only put her top 3 roles on the role checklist. She didn't know she could put more. We think that since she didn't put more roles she was seen as not flexible. I told her she should call and explain her situation to them and see if she can moderate her app. In all honesty this girl screams Disney and deserves it more than anyone including myself!
> 
> Does anyone think her calling and explainin her situation will help? So they see how badly she wants it?? All of your feedback is much appreciated. Sorry this was so long! But any answers are helpful!!



I'm sorry but I don't think that's why she didn't pass. I only put my top three roles as well and I passed the web based interview and have already done a phone interview...my best friend only put three and she passed the web and has completed the phone too.
She probably just didn't come off as positive as she could have on the web based interview.


----------



## Berlioz70

PP is correct... the role checklist is not related to the outcome of the WBI. Unfortunately, everyone has to take and pass the WBI for an interview, Casting is not likely to budge on that. 

Keep in mind there are a handful of questions that have a right answer, so if she accidently selected the wrong answer on just one of those, that is why she was denied.

She can wait six months and apply again for the Spring 2012 program.

Questions that can make or break a WBI:

Are you flexible? (Yes)
Do you have full availability? (Yes)
Do you permit a background check? (Yes)

The background check is typically the one that gets people because it follows a list of questions people usually say No for and they accidently click no for the background check.

Flexible is another one that gets people because they read it as physical flexibility, not schedule flexibility.


----------



## piratechick

avalon11 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I have a question about the application process. I saw that they recently announced applications were open for the Fall 2011 Programs. My friend and I began applying this past week. I have my phone interview on Monday and am so excited!
> 
> However my friend did not get past the web-interview and wasn't granted a phone interview. She had made a mistake on her application and only put her top 3 roles on the role checklist. She didn't know she could put more. We think that since she didn't put more roles she was seen as not flexible. I told her she should call and explain her situation to them and see if she can moderate her app. In all honesty this girl screams Disney and deserves it more than anyone including myself!
> 
> 
> Does anyone think her calling and explainin her situation will help? So they see how badly she wants it?? All of your feedback is much appreciated. Sorry this was so long! But any answers are helpful!!



Unfortunately, she has to wait the six months and apply again for the Spring. Casting is very strict and won't bulge for anything. The role checklist does not have anything to do with the web-interview. Did she answer in the extreme? Like only choosing either strongly agree or strongly disagree? If she picked a lot of neutral, then that is probably why she didn't pass. My best advice, if you want to do the program with her, wait until she can do the web interview again and this time make sure you are answering the questions as if you are already working there, basically answer in the extreme! I'm so sorry about your friend and I wish you both luck in the near future with whatever you decide to do!

Edit: never mind, I found your comments on another thread and read that she used a Mac and did not use Internet Explorer. By doing that it probably didn't process all of the questions correctly/fully. So, yes, like another person said, for any computer programs, they would reset it once! Try calling the number they gave you for the phone interview or try emailing about her problem. Once they reset it, make sure she does the test on a PC with Internet Explorer and answer in the extreme. Good luck!


----------



## robinsonsfan

This question is for past participants, do you know if they email you a notification before you recieve your notification in the mail?


----------



## swimmingneno

after two weeks, i finally made it through the entire 200 pages of this thread, and after reading pretty much every blogged that was linked to, i think I have my answers. First, is pretty much everything interview wise the same with Disneyland? Second, is the only difference between advantage vs non-advantage semesters just the extra few months? And finally, does Disneyland do the advantage semesters? Thank you!


----------



## Dreamstuff

swimmingneno said:


> after two weeks, i finally made it through the entire 200 pages of this thread, and after reading pretty much every blogged that was linked to, i think I have my answers. First, is pretty much everything interview wise the same with Disneyland? Second, is the only difference between advantage vs non-advantage semesters just the extra few months? And finally, does Disneyland do the advantage semesters? Thank you!



For the advantage thing the only difference is earlier arrival dates. Advantage people come down to Disney around a month earlier usually.
For the Disneyland program the application and interview is basically the same exact thing.
For Disneyland advantage sorry but I have no idea lol.
Hope that helps.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

swimmingneno said:


> after two weeks, i finally made it through the entire 200 pages of this thread, and after reading pretty much every blogged that was linked to, i think I have my answers. First, is pretty much everything interview wise the same with Disneyland? Second, is the only difference between advantage vs non-advantage semesters just the extra few months? And finally, does Disneyland do the advantage semesters? Thank you!



I don't know about the Disneyland interview- but for Advantage, yes. The only difference is either arriving a few months earlier or leaving a few months later. Fall Advantage arrives in May, Fall arrives in August. Both leave in January. Both Spring and Spring Advantage arrive in January, but Spring leaves in May and Advantage leaves in August.


----------



## SportsChick

psherman42 said:


> I have a couple questions about roles. I can't retake the WBI for another month but I already filled out the application. Right now the roles I checked off are QSFB, Merchandise, Attractions, Main Entrance Operations, FSFB, Photopass Photographer, Hospitality, Vacation Planner, and Character Attendant. I like the sound of Main Entrance Operations(it's not in my top 3 though), however I dont' have a drivers license right now.  I'd like to by the time I (hopefully) go to Florida but as of now, I just have a permit. In the role description it mentions operating the trams which I assume requires a license. Will I not be qualified for the role without a license?
> 
> And also, I'm thinking of adding custodial even though I'd really rather not spend my time down there cleaning up after people. So to anyone who has had custodial, what's your experience been like?



MEO isn't just the parking lot (which you'd need a license for). I was MEO and worked turnstiles and auto plaza, neither of which I had to drive for (I could have, but I wasn't placed in the parking lot)


----------



## psherman42

ishbit92 said:


> About custodial, if you do some research on it, you'll find that the general consensus is that it's not bad at ALL! In fact, many people think it's the best role. I personally have never done it as I haven't even done the CP yet (I want to in Spring 2012), but I know already it's my number one role choice.
> 
> Check out these links to older threads where people describe the role:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2619186&highlight=custodial
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2585105&highlight=custodial
> 
> Scroll down and read the conversation about custodial between users Reinhart_x and DisneyFirefly:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33608139#post33608139
> 
> GREAT blog I found about someone who's in custodial right now:
> http://destinationdisney.tumblr.com/
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1889190&highlight=custodial&page=15
> 
> It sounds like a pretty awesome job to me



Thank you!!

Another question, will my entire application reset once the 6 months is up? Like will I have to reanswer the current cast member questions, role checklist, etc?


----------



## ashleykay89

I only put three roles on my roles I'm willing to accept: Hospitality, Vacation Planning, and Concierge. I would put housekeeping as I can do the job BUT I am probably the worst bed maker out there, no matter how hard I try I can't manage to get the sheets tight and nice  I am a hospitality major so I need my internship in hospitality focused roles so I am kinda limited on what my program will let me do for my credit. If I explain that in my interview do you all think that my lack of having so many options open will be excused? I'm also a current cast member (merchandise).


----------



## Partofyourworld9

Hey guys - sorry if this is a repeat question.

Can someone explain the roommate finding process to me?! Is there like a database that matches you or a forum-type thing or what?


----------



## ishbit92

Partofyourworld9 said:


> Hey guys - sorry if this is a repeat question.
> 
> Can someone explain the roommate finding process to me?! Is there like a database that matches you or a forum-type thing or what?



Someone could probably answer this better since I don't exactly know but...

I don't know if the CP has an offical roommate finder thing, but I think a lot of people find their roommates here on the disboards or through facebook groups.


----------



## ishbit92

I have a question about the E-Presentation...sorry if this is a "common sense question" or something that's been asked before.

Is there a specific time when I should watch it if I want to do the Spring 2012 CP? Should I wait until around the time of whenever the applications are up? Or could I watch it now if I wanted to?

And then with the web interview, is that only available to take once the applying period for spring 2012 is in going on?


----------



## jlg263

ishbit92 said:


> I have a question about the E-Presentation...sorry if this is a "common sense question" or something that's been asked before.
> 
> Is there a specific time when I should watch it if I want to do the Spring 2012 CP? Should I wait until around the time of whenever the applications are up? Or could I watch it now if I wanted to?
> 
> And then with the web interview, is that only available to take once the applying period for spring 2012 is in going on?



 You'll have to watch the E-Pres during the recruiting season for Spring '12 (which will be Fall '11) because the code you get at the end is only good for 3-5 days (I can't remember which...maybe even 48 hours...but you get the point).  You can watch it now if you want, just to get more information, but you can't watch it now instead of watching it later.  You'd still have to watch it when you apply.

About the web interview: You'll take the web interview after you finish the E-Pres and enter in the code so you'll take that during the applying period too.  Once again, you could take it now, but you won't be able to use it toward an application for the Spring '12 program. 

So basically, if you wanted to go through the motions and watch the E-pres and do the web interview now just to see the process you could, but you'd still have to do it all again in the fall when you ACTUALLY apply.  If that all makes sense, haha


----------



## ishbit92

jlg263 said:


> You'll have to watch the E-Pres during the recruiting season for Spring '12 (which will be Fall '11) because the code you get at the end is only good for 3-5 days (I can't remember which...maybe even 48 hours...but you get the point).  You can watch it now if you want, just to get more information, but you can't watch it now instead of watching it later.  You'd still have to watch it when you apply.
> 
> About the web interview: You'll take the web interview after you finish the E-Pres and enter in the code so you'll take that during the applying period too.  Once again, you could take it now, but you won't be able to use it toward an application for the Spring '12 program.
> 
> So basically, if you wanted to go through the motions and watch the E-pres and do the web interview now just to see the process you could, but you'd still have to do it all again in the fall when you ACTUALLY apply.  If that all makes sense, haha



Thank you so much!  This made perfect sense. I need to figure out little details like this because I'm making a powerpoint entitled: The Disney College Program, An Informational Guide to show to my parents in order to demonstrate that I am REALLY serious about doing this next year. My mom's already basically convinced..but my dad needs the extra push


----------



## jlg263

ishbit92 said:


> Thank you so much!  This made perfect sense. I need to figure out little details like this because I'm making a powerpoint entitled: The Disney College Program, An Informational Guide to show to my parents in order to demonstrate that I am REALLY serious about doing this next year. My mom's already basically convinced..but my dad needs the extra push



No problem!  Glad I could help!  

And yes, if you're trying to get some information for your powerpoint definitely go ahead and watch the e-presentation.  It'll give you some great insight!  I imagine you could really go ahead and go through the web interview too if you wanted and if you pass just don't sign up for a phone interview.  And if you fail...well...your 6 month lock-out period will be done by the time you REALLY need to take it, haha.


----------



## ishbit92

jlg263 said:


> No problem!  Glad I could help!
> 
> And yes, if you're trying to get some information for your powerpoint definitely go ahead and watch the e-presentation.  It'll give you some great insight!  I imagine you could really go ahead and go through the web interview too if you wanted and if you pass just don't sign up for a phone interview.  And if you fail...well...your 6 month lock-out period will be done by the time you REALLY need to take it, haha.



What a brilliant idea! I was planning on watching the E-presentation but I didn't even think to take the web-based interview just to see how I do. I think I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## swimmingneno

jlg263 said:


> No problem!  Glad I could help!
> 
> And yes, if you're trying to get some information for your powerpoint definitely go ahead and watch the e-presentation.  It'll give you some great insight!  I imagine you could really go ahead and go through the web interview too if you wanted and if you pass just don't sign up for a phone interview.  And if you fail...well...your 6 month lock-out period will be done by the time you REALLY need to take it, haha.



I agree that this was a great idea! I decided to go ahead and try out the interview for fun and I passed. yay


----------



## Dreamstuff

ishbit92 said:


> Thank you so much!  This made perfect sense. I need to figure out little details like this because I'm making a powerpoint entitled: The Disney College Program, An Informational Guide to show to my parents in order to demonstrate that I am REALLY serious about doing this next year. My mom's already basically convinced..but my dad needs the extra push



You could watch the presentation now WITH your parents. That might convince them, that's how I suckered my parents into it the first time around.


----------



## EpcotFan1

Ahoy. I have a couple questions about the CP

1) What is the likely hood I will lose my finanical aid I currently recieve from the government?

2) During the interview, do I have to be cheery and seemed to be in love with Disney? I like Disney but Im not in love with it.

3) In your opinion, what is the best semester to sign up for? Spring or Fall?


----------



## Dreamstuff

EpcotFan1 said:


> Ahoy. I have a couple questions about the CP
> 
> 1) What is the likely hood I will lose my finanical aid I currently recieve from the government?
> 
> *Talk with your school and call financial aid, you may not receive full aid, or you may not receive any aid at all, this won't be forever mind, just for the semester that you're in the program.*
> 
> 2) During the interview, do I have to be cheery and seemed to be in love with Disney? I like Disney but Im not in love with it.
> 
> *Be honest, seem like you want the job....Disney love rarely even comes up in the interview, they simply ask what you think you can gain from working there. I don't think it ever heads in the direction of OMG DO YOU LOVEEEE MICKEY MOUSE. It tends to just be about past work experience and what you have to offer the company.*
> 
> 3) In your opinion, what is the best semester to sign up for? Spring or Fall?
> 
> *Fall all the way, you get holidays, less violently hot weather and 'Disney down time' when the parks aren't super crowded so you can get to do a lot on your days off*.



Hope that helps


----------



## SportsChick

EpcotFan1 said:


> Ahoy. I have a couple questions about the CP
> 
> 1) What is the likely hood I will lose my finanical aid I currently recieve from the government?


I took online classes through my school so I would get my aid - I could have taken a semester off by talking to the FA department and it wouldn't have changed my aid for this semester (I am on loans only, your situation may be different)



EpcotFan1 said:


> 2) During the interview, do I have to be cheery and seemed to be in love with Disney? I like Disney but Im not in love with it.


You need to be yourself - be sure that if you're smiling, it's heard through your voice. A phone interview can be so difficult because you can't see facial expressions, however you need to be able to convay them via your voice. You don't have to love Disney - heck I worked with a couple of people who had never been to Disney and just through it would be a fun semester.



EpcotFan1 said:


> 3) In your opinion, what is the best semester to sign up for? Spring or Fall?


I did Fall and had love/hate about it. I loved the holiday discounts and being around the decorations, Halloween Party, Christmas Party and Food & Wine Festival. However, for me, being away from my family for the holidays was beyond hard. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## AllisonMak

The thing about missing holidays...to me it's way worse in theory...I am from Michigan, so Halloween is breezy, lots of fall leaves around Thanksgiving, Christmas is snowy... being in Florida, and living with my roommates...it just doesn't FEEL like a holiday. It feels like any other day, so I didn't really know what I was missing.


----------



## carly3592

I would totally do Spring.  There's no way I could be away from my friends and family during the holiday season, plus I wouldn't like how the Fall program starts warm and gets colder...  I would want it to start cool and get warmer!!!


----------



## ishbit92

swimmingneno said:


> I agree that this was a great idea! I decided to go ahead and try out the interview for fun and I passed. yay



Yay, I passed too 

Now we know what to expect for later


----------



## ishbit92

Um...I have yet ANOTHER QUESTION. 

I saw on the DCP website that it saysarticipants will also be responsible for a *non-refundable $100 Program Assessment fee*, which helps support the events and activities scheduled in the housing complexes throughout the program, and a *non-refundable $200 Housing and Administration fee,* that will be applied to the participant's housing costs during the first few weeks of the program.

I already knew about the $100 fee that you have to pay after you accept. I didn't, however, know about the $200 one. Does this have to be paid right after you accept too? 

Thank you SO much to the wise people of this board


----------



## rachaelfig

It's new. They've decided to make you pay the $200, which covers your first two weeks of rent, up front rather than taking double rent out of your second paycheck. It may hurt a little to be paying $300 when you accept but you'll appreciate it when you actually get paid your third week there.


----------



## ishbit92

rachaelfig said:


> It's new. They've decided to make you pay the $200, which covers your first two weeks of rent, up front rather than taking double rent out of your second paycheck. It may hurt a little to be paying $300 when you accept but you'll appreciate it when you actually get paid your third week there.



Yeah, that makes sense. But now I have to tell my parents that it's going to cost even _more_ money to get down there


----------



## Dreamstuff

ishbit92 said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. But now I have to tell my parents that it's going to cost even _more_ money to get down there



Oh my god I need to get a job like..today. My parents wont pay that.


----------



## AllisonMak

That's lame...because my rent WASN'T $100 a week.


----------



## robinsonsfan

Dreamstuff said:


> Oh my god I need to get a job like..today. My parents wont pay that.



Ditto...but I'll wait to see if I get in first before telling them! No need to freak them out now and not get in....hahahah!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

AllisonMak said:


> That's lame...because my rent WASN'T $100 a week.



I'm sure they will raise the prices

No but I mean it's a fair estimate I mean at the most all you're losing is like 22 dollars right? Because the cheapest in Fall 2010 was $89 a week I think. Not to mention I know you remember your check from the 3rd week its like 50 bucks at best...it will be nice next time around to actually get paid for working!


----------



## rachaelfig

Well prices on housing went up, and will probably go up again (by $2 a week), and maybe they'll credit you for the extra. Like if your rent was $86 a week then the $200 you paid at the beginning would cover you for two weeks, and then they would take the remaining $28 off your third week too.

It may seem like a lot to pay now, but trust me, you'd appreciate it if you'd been down there before. Other programs you don't really get paid until your 4th week, and things get expensive pretty fast.


----------



## AllisonMak

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm sure they will raise the prices
> 
> No but I mean it's a fair estimate I mean at the most all you're losing is like 22 dollars right? Because the cheapest in Fall 2010 was $89 a week I think. Not to mention I know you remember your check from the 3rd week its like 50 bucks at best...it will be nice next time around to actually get paid for working!



 They DO raise the price...because my roommate extended. But they raised it $2! $84 to $100 is steep imo. During my first few weeks, I am getting adjusted and everything..I don't NEED more than $50. What's extra lame is that they aren't paying you any more than you were getting paid...just the rent is going up.


----------



## Rahel

Hopefully they'll credit back. Think they will if you're not living in CP housing? I'm from Orlando so I would just live at home for free and save the money.


----------



## Dreamstuff

Yeah I'm  going to go ahead and assume they credit it towards the 3rd week as well, rent is NOT jumping to 100 dollars.


----------



## ashleykay89

If you deny to live in housing do you pay for any of that?


----------



## reecetopher06

Does the fact that my arrival date is not eligible for roommate matching say anything about the size of my arriving group?  Why are some arrival dates eligible and others not?


----------



## wdwislife

just a question about CM's in general...

if you are a CM at WDW do you get a discount and/or in free at DLR, and vice versa?


----------



## glendalais

wdwislife said:


> just a question about CM's in general...
> 
> if you are a CM at WDW do you get a discount and/or in free at DLR, and vice versa?



_Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Members, as with most Cast Members and employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies, do enjoy  complimentary admission with their Main Entrance Pass to Disney Parks worldwide*, including the _Disneyland_ Resort in California. 

Likewise, _Disneyland_ Resort Cast Members can also use their Main Entrance Pass to enjoy complimentary admission to the Disney Parks worldwide*, including the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida.

_*Excluding_ Tokyo Disney Resort _in Japan._


----------



## AllisonMak

reecetopher06 said:


> Does the fact that my arrival date is not eligible for roommate matching say anything about the size of my arriving group?  Why are some arrival dates eligible and others not?



Did you pick the very last day? That happened to me when I picked the very last day and then they sent me an email and asked me if I'd switch to an even later one that they added..


----------



## ishbit92

reecetopher06 said:


> Does the fact that my arrival date is not eligible for roommate matching say anything about the size of my arriving group?  Why are some arrival dates eligible and others not?



What is roommate matching? Is it a system that matches you up with other CPer's based on compatibility/arrival dates?

And you can choose your own roommates through facebook groups/threads on here too, right?


----------



## wdwislife

glendalais said:


> _Walt Disney World_ Resort Cast Members, as with most Cast Members and employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies, do enjoy  complimentary admission with their Main Entrance Pass to Disney Parks worldwide*, including the _Disneyland_ Resort in California.
> 
> Likewise, _Disneyland_ Resort Cast Members can also use their Main Entrance Pass to enjoy complimentary admission to the Disney Parks worldwide*, including the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida.
> 
> _*Excluding_ Tokyo Disney Resort _in Japan._



thanks, that's awesome! 
I might be going to college in southern California, but do the CP in WDW, so it'll definitely be nice to be able to go to DL for free when I get back!


----------



## SportsChick

Admission is only free during your program


----------



## wdwislife

SportsChick said:


> Admission is only free during your program



i'm interested in going seasonal after, so we'll see. hopefully i'll be able to!


----------



## AllisonMak

ishbit92 said:


> What is roommate matching? Is it a system that matches you up with other CPer's based on compatibility/arrival dates?
> 
> And you can choose your own roommates through facebook groups/threads on here too, right?



They let you know the name of 1 of your roommates...I assume it's based on compatibility? I wasn't eligible. But arrival dates for sure; you'll only live with people who get there the same day as you.

You could also arrange to room with someone you meet on fb/here too...arriving at the same time and such. I like to leave it up to fate.


----------



## ishbit92

AllisonMak said:


> They let you know the name of 1 of your roommates...I assume it's based on compatibility? I wasn't eligible. But arrival dates for sure; you'll only live with people who get there the same day as you.
> 
> You could also arrange to room with someone you meet on fb/here too...arriving at the same time and such. I like to leave it up to fate.



Thanks!

I'm not sure what I'll do yet . I've had excellent luck with roommates when I've left it up to fate in the past, but then again, it would be kind of nice to choose people.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Would I be allowed to put a small band aid over my cartilage ear piercing? When I head down to work for Disney, it won't have healed up yet from getting it pierced (Gotta wait till I'm 18), which means I can't take it out or it'll close up. Btw, its only my left ear and my hair mostly covers it. Does this matter as much in entertainment/character performer?


----------



## glendalais

ipodluvr287 said:


> Would I be allowed to put a small band aid over my cartilage ear piercing? When I head down to work for Disney, it won't have healed up yet from getting it pierced (Gotta wait till I'm 18), which means I can't take it out or it'll close up. Btw, its only my left ear and my hair mostly covers it. Does this matter as much in entertainment/character performer?



Unfortunately, _Disney Look_ is quite clear that you may not wear anything in a non-approved body piercing while working, even if it's covered up.,


----------



## Dreamstuff

ipodluvr287 said:


> Would I be allowed to put a small band aid over my cartilage ear piercing? When I head down to work for Disney, it won't have healed up yet from getting it pierced (Gotta wait till I'm 18), which means I can't take it out or it'll close up. Btw, its only my left ear and my hair mostly covers it. Does this matter as much in entertainment/character performer?



You have to take it out and put it back in DIRECTLY after work to try and keep it from closing up, but while you're doing anything Disney it can't be in there.


----------



## AllisonMak

I've known people to break disney look rules before and not get caught but....I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## EEYORE :]

So I took the web based interview and passed  but I cannot attend the program this year  so do I have to retake it when I'm able to go?


----------



## Joanna71985

EEYORE :];39734834 said:
			
		

> So I took the web based interview and passed  but I cannot attend the program this year  so do I have to retake it when I'm able to go?



If it's after 6 months, then yes


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Hi everyone! what can you all tell me about the application process itself? i'm currently in the process of it for fall 2011. ive sent in the application and i attend the presentation on february 16th. also, for attractions, if they select you to be an attractions host, do you get to select a preference as to what attraction you would like??


----------



## AllisonMak

^^^You can definitely mention what is your favorite attraction, but the decision is up to them.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

AllisonMak said:


> ^^^You can definitely mention what is your favorite attraction, but the decision is up to them.



Awesome, do you know of anyone that did that and were actually able to get it? Like what are the chances? Just curious, because if I don't make entertainment I definitely have a few attractions in mind!


----------



## AllisonMak

^^Personally I don't know anyone that has gotten a specific location they said they DID want...but I've heard of people mentioning something they DIDN'T want and not getting it lol..but even with that said, I am sure it's happened and others on here might be familiar with cases like that.


----------



## swimmingneno

AllisonMak said:


> ^^Personally I don't know anyone that has gotten a specific location they said they DID want...but I've heard of people mentioning something they DIDN'T want and not getting it lol..but even with that said, I am sure it's happened and others on here might be familiar with cases like that.



I have heard of cases where people did get what they requested, but more often than not, it was something completely different.


----------



## Praise2Him

I think they try their best to put people where they'd be happy, but of course, with so many I'm sure they can't fulfill every request. 

However, (this is not attractions...but) my DD did the CP Spring 2010. Her major is Fashion Design and her top choice was Costuming and she requested Entertainment Costuming at DHS and that is exactly what she got. So it is possible, and you can always hope and pray for the best!


----------



## Joanna71985

Requesting locations can be tricky. Half the time it works, but then half the time it doesn't. For Fall 2009, I didn't get either of the locations I asked for. However, for Spring 2010 I got the location I asked for


----------



## Number41

Just wondering, aside from the obvious benefits of doing DCP.. What are some of the other cast benefits you receive in terms of park admissions and discounts?


----------



## glendalais

Number41 said:


> Just wondering, aside from the obvious benefits of doing DCP.. What are some of the other cast benefits you receive in terms of park admissions and discounts?



Cast Members and employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies do receive complimentary Theme Park admission for themselves and select Guests. There are also discounts available at select Food & Beverage and Merchandise locations.

More information on these discounts will be available through internal sources after you arrive.


----------



## Joanna71985

Number41 said:


> Just wondering, aside from the obvious benefits of doing DCP.. What are some of the other cast benefits you receive in terms of park admissions and discounts?



For park admission- you get yourself in for free. And you also receive a Maingate pass which allows you to let in up to 3 people on 6 different days. Discounts include merchandise (normally 20% off), resorts (up to 50% off if you stay, and up to 40% off for just friends/family), dining (I believe 20% off), tickets (10%, I think), and so on.


----------



## Number41

^^Awesome, I think it would be overly optimistic to think I would be able to use 6 gate entrances. I feel I'm more likely to buy week passes for my friends who will come over winter break. As far as housing... I'm doing (hopefully) this program for the experience not for the money.. so the extra ~$20 per week is no issue. I will be over 21 come the fall program... which is the best housing experience?


----------



## Dreamstuff

Number41 said:


> ^^Awesome, I think it would be overly optimistic to think I would be able to use 6 gate entrances. I feel I'm more likely to buy week passes for my friends who will come over winter break. As far as housing... I'm doing (hopefully) this program for the experience not for the money.. so the extra ~$20 per week is no issue. I will be over 21 come the fall program... which is the best housing experience?


That heavily depends on what you're looking for. I preferred Chatham to the other two, but to each their own.
Vista- Is great if you don't mind constant noise, people hanging out all the time, and lots of parties
Chatham- Is more a suburban type thing, there are parties and people around but the people are quieter and the parties rarely disturb
Patterson-The newest and very nice, the apartments are kind of small however


----------



## Number41

Thanks! Last question, I applied for the regular FALL program.. Do they have any arrival dates that are in the month of September. I have a possible internship lined up that runs until the last day of August


----------



## Dreamstuff

Number41 said:


> Thanks! Last question, I applied for the regular FALL program.. Do they have any arrival dates that are in the month of September. I have a possible internship lined up that runs until the last day of August



The last time I did the fall program the last date available was August 25th, granted this would obviously change every program but I'd assume the last date would be somewhere around there.


----------



## piratechick

Number41 said:


> Thanks! Last question, I applied for the regular FALL program.. Do they have any arrival dates that are in the month of September. I have a possible internship lined up that runs until the last day of August



The last check in date is usually at the end of August. I've never heard of a September check in date, unfortunately.


----------



## AllisonMak

Number41 said:


> Thanks! Last question, I applied for the regular FALL program.. Do they have any arrival dates that are in the month of September. I have a possible internship lined up that runs until the last day of August



I did Fall 2010 and the last check-in date was September 1. This is what I chose, and they later emailed me saying they had added the arrival date of September 6 and gave me the option of choosing either one... I ended up arriving September 6.


----------



## Number41

AllisonMak said:


> I did Fall 2010 and the last check-in date was September 1. This is what I chose, and they later emailed me saying they had added the arrival date of September 6 and gave me the option of choosing either one... I ended up arriving September 6.



Thank you


----------



## AllisonMak

^^ Welcome! 

I have a question now...people are starting to be accepted/rejected for fall/FA... Do you think that they're giving results to people who chose FA first.. just because they'd have to prepare for it sooner?


----------



## Dreamstuff

AllisonMak said:


> ^^ Welcome!
> 
> I have a question now...people are starting to be accepted/rejected for fall/FA... Do you think that they're giving results to people who chose FA first.. just because they'd have to prepare for it sooner?



I don't think so, I'm pretty sure one of the people accepted on Facebook applied for Fall not Fall Advantage.


----------



## wdwislife

kind of a crazy question...
is it possible to considered a seasonal cast member at disneyland and disneyworld at the same time?


----------



## glendalais

wdwislife said:


> kind of a crazy question...
> is it possible to considered a seasonal cast member at disneyland and disneyworld at the same time?



Generally not, but exceptions can be made depending on circumstances.

Though it should be noted that the _Disneyland_ Resort and _Walt Disney World_ Resort have different availability requirements for Casual Temporary Cast Members. 

The _Disneyland_ Resort requires Casual Temporary Cast Members to be fully available during pre-defined peak attendance periods. CT Cast Members are generally not permitted to work outside of these periods.

The _Walt Disney World_ Resort has differing requirements based on work location, but generally requires a certain number of hours to be worked per annum. CT Cast Members are generally permitted to pick up shifts throughout the year subject to availability and labour needs.


----------



## grlwonder

Hello there, I'm new to the fourms and I think these fourms are so helpful since I really want to do the CP for Spring 2012, and if not Fall 2012.

I have read a bunch of other fourms, blogs, vlogs, and from friends who have already done it, so I kind of understand what to expect. But I'm still a bit fuzzy about the differences from Spring/Fall and Spring Advantage/Fall Advantage. Is one longer than the other?


----------



## Berlioz70

Exactly.

Spring: Jan-May
Spring Advantage: Feb-Aug
Fall Advantage: May-Jan
Fall: Aug-Jan


----------



## Kels

Does anyone know the chances are good for me getting in if I applied for Spring, was pended for 7 weeks, then rejected because of space, and I apply for Fall? 
I live right by Disney and my boyfriend got in to the College Program for Spring Advantage 2011. I've been spending lots of time at his Patterson apartment since he checked in the 26th and seeing more about the program made me decide to try again. I don't know if I could handle another rejection after waiting so long last time.

Oh and what's the link to the facebook group for fall?


----------



## sjasonphotography

How long is it going to take to hear back from DCP?? I'm loosing my mind! Haha


----------



## Frizzbird

Kels said:


> Oh and what's the link to the facebook group for fall?



Honestly your chances are just as good as they would be if you hadn't applied the first time. I was rejected the first time I applied (Fall 09) due to space issues and I applied early for Spring 2010 and I was accepted. So I say apply again! You never know what can happen. The link to the fall group is here.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

sjasonphotography said:


> How long is it going to take to hear back from DCP?? I'm loosing my mind! Haha



3-4 weeks is the common answer from the DCP.


----------



## AllisonMak

Alright. So this is a housing question.

I applied as well as 2 friends of mine...I feel really confident for one of my friends getting in (the other has some MIPs on her record..so who knows) and we'd like to stay in the same apartment...After we get accepted do we let someone know that? Or do we all just check in at the same time? Last fall I just went up to a housing person at checkin-in and said I want 7 roommates and she put me in Chatham. If I we all get accepted do we just go together and say... we'd like an apartment wherever there are 3 spots open?

Btw, I'm not saying we'd ONLY like it to be us 3... I loved living with 7 other roommates. I'm just asking like.. how do people who find roommates on facebook (for example) and stuff make sure they're able to room together?


----------



## Joanna71985

AllisonMak said:


> Alright. So this is a housing question.
> 
> I applied as well as 2 friends of mine...I feel really confident for one of my friends getting in (the other has some MIPs on her record..so who knows) and we'd like to stay in the same apartment...After we get accepted do we let someone know that? Or do we all just check in at the same time? Last fall I just went up to a housing person at checkin-in and said I want 7 roommates and she put me in Chatham. If I we all get accepted do we just go together and say... we'd like an apartment wherever there are 3 spots open?
> 
> Btw, I'm not saying we'd ONLY like it to be us 3... I loved living with 7 other roommates. I'm just asking like.. how do people who find roommates on facebook (for example) and stuff make sure they're able to room together?



Well, you are guaranteed one roomate. As for getting all 3 of you together, you would all have to have the same check in/out dates. And there would have to be room when you go to check-in. It helps getting there as early as possible to help your chances.


----------



## AllisonMak

Ok! Thanks Joanna.

And to guarantee the one roommate...I don't have to set that up ahead of time do I? Just show up with them?


----------



## Joanna71985

AllisonMak said:


> Ok! Thanks Joanna.
> 
> And to guarantee the one roommate...I don't have to set that up ahead of time do I? Just show up with them?



Yes you do. To make sure the one is guaranteed, it has to be done online (that is, if your check-in date is in the system- sometimes dates aren't).


----------



## GraceysGirl

AllisonMak said:


> Ok! Thanks Joanna.
> 
> And to guarantee the one roommate...I don't have to set that up ahead of time do I? Just show up with them?




I found my roommate on Facebook before I started my program. To guarantee that we lived together we did the roommate notification thing before we got there. As soon as it was possible for our arrival date we requested to live with each other. It's easy to do and the website has easy instructions for doing it. For the 3rd person just show up early together and let them know you want to live together. It's easy to do!


----------



## AllisonMak

^^Okay! Thanks a lot.


----------



## mickmom728

Question for those who extended:  if you used up your Maingate admissions during the period of your regular program do you get the 6 days renewed for the extension?  Also if you called in twice and it is on your record does that carry over or does it start again for the extension time?  Like if you called off two days is that considered two points against you?


----------



## AllisonMak

Question.. sorta an opinion question I guess.

On my last CP I got a few points on my record card (no reprimands)...two of them I am fully responsible for.. but two others were mistakes (long story) that my manager said he'd take care of.. just before I left I noticed they still showed up on the hub and I asked him about it and he was like hm, I'll look into it again...

It's been 18 days since my phone interview and I'm not hearin' back...should I be worried about those points affecting me? Do you think I should call them or... it would kinda seem like a "likely story" to them? I'm just so nervous!


----------



## Dreamstuff

AllisonMak said:


> Question.. sorta an opinion question I guess.
> 
> On my last CP I got a few points on my record card (no reprimands)...two of them I am fully responsible for.. but two others were mistakes (long story) that my manager said he'd take care of.. just before I left I noticed they still showed up on the hub and I asked him about it and he was like hm, I'll look into it again...
> 
> It's been 18 days since my phone interview and I'm not hearin' back...should I be worried about those points affecting me? Do you think I should call them or... it would kinda seem like a "likely story" to them? I'm just so nervous!



Plenty of people haven't heard back yet, just relax I'm sure you're fine. My friend is on day 18 as well and she has no record with Disney. I in fact had reprimands and I still got in. You should be fine.


----------



## glendalais

mickmom728 said:


> Question for those who extended:  if you used up your Maingate admissions during the period of your regular program do you get the 6 days renewed for the extension?  Also if you called in twice and it is on your record does that carry over or does it start again for the extension time?  Like if you called off two days is that considered two points against you?



Disney Internships & Programs Participants who extend their programmes will only receive a new Main Entrance Pass if they extend into a new calendar year. Participants extending within the same calendar year will continue to use the same Main Entrance Pass.

Likewise, all Attendance Notations will carry over if DI&P Participants extend as well.


----------



## mickmom728

I know he keeps the same Maingate Pass but does that mean that he has no tickets left on it if we used the 6 days/3 people already?  I would think if they extend they get more days?


----------



## piratechick

mickmom728 said:


> I know he keeps the same Maingate Pass but does that mean that he has no tickets left on it if we used the 6 days/3 people already?  I would think if they extend they get more days?



No, they don't get any more days. Just the six. If he has no tickets left, then that's it. No more days.


----------



## Praise2Him

Unfortunately no. My DD went seasonal last May after her CP and didn't get any more days for the rest of the year (we had also used them all).


----------



## BabySimba

Never mind.


----------



## Berlioz70

mickmom728 said:


> I know he keeps the same Maingate Pass but does that mean that he has no tickets left on it if we used the 6 days/3 people already?  I would think if they extend they get more days?



Just wanted to help further clarify why you do not get anymore...

College Program participants are employed with the company for a 5-7 month contract. Individuals who work for the company 7 or less months a year are considered Seasonal Cast Members, as defined by the Service Trade Union.

Therefore, CPs are classified as Seasonal Cast Members.

When it comes to the Maingate Pass, Seasonal Cast Members receive 6 entries a year (so that's not a CP thing). As long as the Cast Member is on a College Program, or classified as Seasonal, they will only receive 6 entries a year (not related to programs).

If the Cast Member becomes Part-Time or Full-Time, they will get 16 entries. This does not reset their Maingate, they just receive 10 more entries beyond the 6 they had as a CP/Seasonal CM

Maingates are only reset for the calendar year.


----------



## kellymcl

I'm sorry if this has been answered but I do not have time to scan through 202 pages haha.

I am currently doing the college program Spring Advantage 2011, amd I am dying to switch roles.  I'm lifeguarding, i didn't even apply for lifeguarding on my application but I was so desperate to come down I figured I'd give it a shot when the recruiter sort of bullied me into it.  Anyway I'm miserable.  How do I go about switching roles?  I know it's really difficult so you don't need to launch in to a spiel about that, I just want to know who I go to, or where I go to, what paperwork I would need to fill out and where I would get that paperwork.

Thanks!


----------



## piratechick

kellymcl said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered but I do not have time to scan through 202 pages haha.
> 
> I am currently doing the college program Spring Advantage 2011, amd I am dying to switch roles.  I'm lifeguarding, i didn't even apply for lifeguarding on my application but I was so desperate to come down I figured I'd give it a shot when the recruiter sort of bullied me into it.  Anyway I'm miserable.  How do I go about switching roles?  I know it's really difficult so you don't need to launch in to a spiel about that, I just want to know who I go to, or where I go to, what paperwork I would need to fill out and where I would get that paperwork.
> 
> Thanks!



You have to talk to your managers. Its sometimes really difficult to get a transfer, but if you have amazing managers and can explain your situation to them, they might be able to help you. It's the manager's decision if you get a transfer or not. Good luck with getting that transfer!


----------



## BabySimba

I have a question that has to do with the Cultural Rep Program.
I'd like to begin in the summer of next year, around May 2012 since I graduate in April. Will they allow me to do this? In other words, when is the program supposed to start?
Thanks!


----------



## bombygriz

Two wierd questions:

If you're doing a face character, do they expect you to have perfect teeth? I can whiten them but braces are WAY out of my family's (and my eventual) budget.

Also, dcljobs.com had a vague mention of the CP on it. Can you do your CP on the cruise ships?

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

bombygriz said:


> Two wierd questions:
> 
> If you're doing a face character, do they expect you to have perfect teeth? I can whiten them but braces are WAY out of my family's (and my eventual) budget.
> 
> Also, dcljobs.com had a vague mention of the CP on it. Can you do your CP on the cruise ships?
> 
> Thanks!



1. I'm not positive, but I'm sure it would have to be very close

2. No. The CP does not work on the cruise ships


----------



## psherman42

I can finally retake the WBI on Thursday and I'm freaking out.


----------



## kenziekinz09

I'm taking mine soon also, so I empathize.


----------



## kenziekinz09

OK, random but important question. Has anyone here taken the WBI in safari running as IE?? My mother's dell decided to die (as in, battery dead and won't charge) right when I got to the interview questions. So I pretty much have to use my mac 

I'm panicking right now in case you couldn't tell


----------



## robinsonsfan

kenziekinz09 said:


> OK, random but important question. Has anyone here taken the WBI in safari running as IE?? My mother's dell decided to die (as in, battery dead and won't charge) right when I got to the interview questions. So I pretty much have to use my mac
> 
> I'm panicking right now in case you couldn't tell



From what I have heard from a Recruiter is that the only system specific requirements is that you need IE for the application itself. The WBI can be taken on any system including Macs.


----------



## DLMalmberg

bombygriz said:


> Two wierd questions:
> 
> If you're doing a face character, do they expect you to have perfect teeth? I can whiten them but braces are WAY out of my family's (and my eventual) budget.
> 
> Also, dcljobs.com had a vague mention of the CP on it. Can you do your CP on the cruise ships?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes you need good teeth. Unless it's a character that doesn't need a perfect smile. Also, if you have strong features for a character and they are in need I noticed certain traits get overlooked. As long as they arent noticeable when you smile you should be ok. Think princess and fairies and Mary Poppins. You smile constantly. I've seen some stepsisters and Alices with less than perfect straight teeth but most were white. I did costuming.


----------



## lovealatte

Hi everyone! My phone interview is tomorrow! I've been reading through this thread, but are there any specific questions I should prepare myself for? I'd really appreciate any tips. Thank you!


----------



## r1009t

DLMalmberg said:


> I did costuming.



Did you enjoy that role? Were the hours really hard? I'm very curious to learn more about it, but you don't really hear about to many people getting accepted into it for the cp. Was it disappointing not to have any guest interaction? Thanks


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

I'm so upset, I was so excited about the college program and I just did my web interview and I didn't even pass. I have no idea why, I really was honest in all my answers. I wanted this so bad, and now I'm so upset :-(


----------



## psherman42

*idreamofdisney* said:


> I'm so upset, I was so excited about the college program and I just did my web interview and I didn't even pass. I have no idea why, I really was honest in all my answers. I wanted this so bad, and now I'm so upset :-(



Aww I'm so sorry!! That happened to me when I applied for spring.  I'm retaking it today(my application finally reopened!) and I'm so nervous. Are you going to try again for next spring?


----------



## iSINGalong

Hello Everyone!

I'm brand new to forums and to the college program. Well, I hope I will be at least; I have my phone interview an hour from now!! 

I know that you shouldn't ask about time off or pay scale or any of that, but  I've been wondering if I should start looking for a foster home for my cat? Are there pet-friendly apartments?

Thanks so much, and wish me luck!


----------



## kenziekinz09

iSINGalong said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm brand new to forums and to the college program. Well, I hope I will be at least; I have my phone interview an hour from now!!
> 
> I know that you shouldn't ask about time off or pay scale or any of that, but  I've been wondering if I should start looking for a foster home for my cat? Are there pet-friendly apartments?
> 
> Thanks so much, and wish me luck!



Good luck! From what I understand you can't bring pets unless you get your own apartment (non-Disney).


----------



## iSINGalong

I'm sorry! The same thing happened to my brother. I figured it was just because he was a freshman. I don't know what your circumstances are, but Good Luck next semester!


----------



## erincoke

my mom wants to come down with me to help me move in and I was looking into hotel rooms for her at pop century but there are kinda expensive ($129 per night) she wants to stay from 08/07/2011 to 08/10/2011. I know I wouldn't be able to use my discount yet but does anyone know if there is some discount I could get for her or a cheaper hotel very close by or something that would make less expensive for her? Thanks!


----------



## BadDad

Try AAA - I got the membership just before I booked and save more than enough for the membership.
also mousesavers.com


----------



## psherman42

Passed the web interview and my interview is schedule for 9:30 Saturday morning!!!!
Any advice?


----------



## kenziekinz09

psherman42 said:


> Passed the web interview and my interview is schedule for 9:30 Saturday morning!!!!
> Any advice?



SMILE!!! Relax, it's really not that bad. Make sure you think about all the roles you selected, I was asked questions about all of them not just my top 3. I also had a water bottle with me so I could take a drink to calm myself down if I needed to.


----------



## denaedorris

Hey everyone, I am new to this, and I have a quick question.  I really want to do Fall Advantage 2012.  If I went ahead and took the Web based interview just to see what it was like and passed, would it affect my chances of getting in for when I actually want to apply since I don't want to do the phone interview just yet?  I want to try it out, but I don't want it to ruin my chances for getting into FA 2012.


----------



## psherman42

denaedorris said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to this, and I have a quick question.  I really want to do Fall Advantage 2012.  If I went ahead and took the Web based interview just to see what it was like and passed, would it affect my chances of getting in for when I actually want to apply since I don't want to do the phone interview just yet?  I want to try it out, but I don't want it to ruin my chances for getting into FA 2012.


No, you'll be fine. I know some people who took the WBI for practice but then didn't call for the phone interview and when they applied for real still get accepted. But of course you're going to want to pass it when you really apply but I'm sure you will again. 

I had my phone interview this morning. It went...ok. To be honest I'm not really sure. She seemed really nice but then seemed like near the end she was ready to hang up.  Anyway, from what I remember, this is what I was asked. 
1. First we went over my application and was asked all the standard stuff about the Disney look, receptive to being paid between $7.25-$8.75. 
2. We talked about my past work experience and she asked which job that I've had has been my favorite. 
3. Do you have a valid drivers license?
4. The ever important why you want to work for Disney and if I'd ever consider working full time with Disney. She laughed/awwed when I said it would be a dream come true.  She also asked if I had a favorite park or ride. 
5. Would you rather work in groups or independently? 
6. How would you describe your work pace?
7. She of course asked what my top 3 roles were and asked if I would be interested in adding custodial or housekeeping. She made a comment about how I had a good long list of roles at the beginning of the interview. This really made me nervous even though she said there was no right or wrong answer and after I said no, she just said ok and we moved on. I said my top 3 were Attractions, Merchandise, and Character Attendant. 
8. Why do you want to be a character attendant?
9. What have you done in your past jobs where you've made a guest feel special?
10. How would I instill Disney magic from beginning to end at the entrances? Or something like that. 
11. Do you have any cash handling experience? I mentioned working at a fast food restaurant at the beginning and after asking this she was like, "Oh at Culvers', right?" 
12. She asked about my experience speaking in front of groups and how it makes me feel. I mentioned most of my experience was from presentations in class so she asked what the longest speech I've had to memorize was. 
13. She also asked how I'd feel about doing a job that was repetitive. Then she asked what I'd do if I was interrupted while giving a speech or something. 

There might be more but this is all I can remember right now. And it's all out of order, just how they came back to me just now. I have a feeling if I get accepted I'll get QSFB because it was on my role checklist and I have experience in fast food. But I'll be completely fine with that if it happens.  At the end I asked if I could request a work location and since I said my favorite park was Hollywood Studios or Magic Kingdom she said that she had put that in.  She laughed at a couple of my responses which I sort of took as a good sign but then at the end, I don't know. Like I said, I felt like she was ready to hang up and I took that as sort of a bad sign. But I could be overthinking.  I also think I sort of spoke too fast at times because I was nervous.  

So now comes the fun part of waiting. She said it would be 3-4 weeks but I really hope it's sooner just so I know for sure before I have to register for fall 2011 at school.

BTW, if I do get accepted at get QSFB as my role, is the training the same like it is for Merchandise where I could pick up shifts off the hub in other locations around the resort? Or is it specific to locations?


----------



## denaedorris

Okay, thank you so much!  All of that was so helpful!  I am sure you did fine with the interview!  Good luck on it all, and I hope you find out really soon!  I am assuming you have worked there before by the way some of your interview questions sounded.  Did you enjoy the program?


----------



## BabySimba

I have a question. When I'm moving into the apartments are my parents allowed on the property to help me move in? 
Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

BabySimba said:


> I have a question. When I'm moving into the apartments are my parents allowed on the property to help me move in?
> Thanks!



Yes they are


----------



## Krystal87

Ok, so on my first program, I was accepted pretty early on and didn't have to worry about this, but is it possible to add roles to your app after you've interviewed and everything, most importantly if you are pending? Getting the pending email really made me realize how much I need to be back at Disney, and that I shouldn't be picky when it comes to roles? Do you think emailing them would work, or it is far too late? Thanks


----------



## WDW4LIF3!

Hey everyone as u can see im only 13 but i already kno i want to be a disney imagineering and i just wanted to know how the program is like do they pay for u to live somewhere, where do u go to college, do u have to work part time at disney, ect. plz tell me allllllllll u kno


----------



## OhanaPrince

WDW4LIF3! said:


> Hey everyone as u can see im only 13 but i already kno i want to be a disney imagineering and i just wanted to know how the program is like do they pay for u to live somewhere, where do u go to college, do u have to work part time at disney, ect. plz tell me allllllllll u kno



Hey, it's great to see someone so young so passionate about imagineering! I'm finishing up college pretty soon (I'm an astrophysics major) and have only recently started thinking about being an imagineer, I can only begin to imagine all the great ideas you'll have by the time you're able to work for Disney!

I'd recommend you check out the College Program website first and then come back for specific questions so we can fill in the gaps for you!  You can find it by searching for Disney World College Program in your favourite search engine. (I'd post the link, but sadly the forum is prohibiting me as I don't have enough posts )

Keep dreaming!


----------



## Berlioz70

For imagineering, I would recommend researching the Imagineer design contest held yearly! They are more likely to hire winners of that contest over CPers.

ImagiNations Info


----------



## RiskaP

I am a current CP in the Spring Advantage. I currently have 3 points on my record card and I heard that if you get three or more you are terminated. Is this true? I am constantly worrying I am gonna get a call saying I've been terminated or something like that. Please tell me how the record card works.


----------



## WDW4LIF3!

OhanaPrince said:


> Hey, it's great to see someone so young so passionate about imagineering! I'm finishing up college pretty soon (I'm an astrophysics major) and have only recently started thinking about being an imagineer, I can only begin to imagine all the great ideas you'll have by the time you're able to work for Disney!
> 
> I'd recommend you check out the College Program website first and then come back for specific questions so we can fill in the gaps for you!  You can find it by searching for Disney World College Program in your favourite search engine. (I'd post the link, but sadly the forum is prohibiting me as I don't have enough posts )
> 
> Keep dreaming!



Thank u soooo much and i wish i was u almost done wit college lol


----------



## WDW4LIF3!

Berlioz70 said:


> For imagineering, I would recommend researching the Imagineer design contest held yearly! They are more likely to hire winners of that contest over CPers.
> 
> ImagiNations Info



Thanks ill def do tht


----------



## lilsparkley

Hey everyone!

  I just finished accepting my Fall 2011 CP!! I am so excited!! But I saw on my letter about this Mission: Timekeeper....how do I access it?  I can't find it on the website.  Can anyone tell me how to start it?


----------



## kenziekinz09

lilsparkley said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just finished accepting my Fall 2011 CP!! I am so excited!! But I saw on my letter about this Mission: Timekeeper....how do I access it?  I can't find it on the website.  Can anyone tell me how to start it?


Google it. It'll come up.


----------



## psherman42

So a while ago, someone on the facebook group for fall 2011 said that getting an email thanking you for interviewing is a bad sign and they only send those to people they don't accept. Is this really true? Because I got one today and now I'm freaking out.


----------



## cassidyh

Sorry if this has been answered before, but...

I just got a job at The Disney Store. Would this like disqualify me from being able to do the CP or have any effect on my chances of getting to do the CP next year? I want to do Spring 2012. If anyone on the thread has worked at The Disney Store prior to doing the CP, please give me some advice! 

Thanks!


----------



## ashleykay89

cassidyh said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, but...
> 
> I just got a job at The Disney Store. Would this like disqualify me from being able to do the CP or have any effect on my chances of getting to do the CP next year? I want to do Spring 2012. If anyone on the thread has worked at The Disney Store prior to doing the CP, please give me some advice!
> 
> Thanks!



It doesn't really do any good or any bad. You're working for a different part of the company so I mean it might help you get into the Disney way of thinking but as for helping or hurting it doesn't make too much a difference.


----------



## cassidyh

ashleykay89 said:


> It doesn't really do any good or any bad. You're working for a different part of the company so I mean it might help you get into the Disney way of thinking but as for helping or hurting it doesn't make too much a difference.



Thanks! I just didn't want to be disqualified or anything because I would already be working for Disney. You are right though, I'm sure it will help acclimate me to understanding how Cast Members should be and I'll be used to the Disney Look and everything like that. Thanks for answering


----------



## Rahel

psherman42 said:


> So a while ago, someone on the facebook group for fall 2011 said that getting an email thanking you for interviewing is a bad sign and they only send those to people they don't accept. Is this really true? Because I got one today and now I'm freaking out.



No, this is not true. Both my roommate and I received that email and we both got accepted last week. It's just a thank you email.


----------



## manda90

Rahel said:


> No, this is not true. Both my roommate and I received that email and we both got accepted last week. It's just a thank you email.



good to know!!!


----------



## psherman42

Rahel said:


> No, this is not true. Both my roommate and I received that email and we both got accepted last week. It's just a thank you email.


Ah that's such a relief.


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

Hi everyone.  I interviewed on Monday night for the Fall/Fall Advantage program.

Does anyone know if you can live in your own rental while doing the program??  I am graduating in May and we are moving down to Clermont before the CP begins, so I would have local housing.

I am pretty excited, even if I will be living in the apartments on property. Of course, if you know how old I was, you'd probably think I am crazy!


----------



## graygables

2Princes2Princesses said:


> Hi everyone.  I interviewed on Monday night for the Fall/Fall Advantage program.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can live in your own rental while doing the program??  I am graduating in May and we are moving down to Clermont before the CP begins, so I would have local housing.
> 
> I am pretty excited, even if I will be living in the apartments on property. Of course, if you know how old I was, you'd probably think I am crazy!



I was a "non traditional CP".  I had permission to live offsite with my kids.  I don't have the email address anymore, but I'm sure someone can get it for you.  I had to send them address, phone, people I was living with, and swear that I had my own reliable transportation.  I was a mom with a minivan, I think it's reliable.


----------



## sportsguy2315

I sat down with DGF tonight and we talked about me being a CP. After doing the math, there's a chance we won't see each other from May til January (She doubts she has the money to fly down to see me). I know about Skype, calling, etc. but what are some other ways to keep the long distance romance alive as a CP?


----------



## brittanie

psherman42 said:


> No, you'll be fine. I know some people who took the WBI for practice but then didn't call for the phone interview and when they applied for real still get accepted. But of course you're going to want to pass it when you really apply but I'm sure you will again.
> 
> I had my phone interview this morning. It went...ok. To be honest I'm not really sure. She seemed really nice but then seemed like near the end she was ready to hang up.  Anyway, from what I remember, this is what I was asked.
> 1. First we went over my application and was asked all the standard stuff about the Disney look, receptive to being paid between $7.25-$8.75.
> 2. We talked about my past work experience and she asked which job that I've had has been my favorite.
> 3. Do you have a valid drivers license?
> 4. The ever important why you want to work for Disney and if I'd ever consider working full time with Disney. She laughed/awwed when I said it would be a dream come true.  She also asked if I had a favorite park or ride.
> 5. Would you rather work in groups or independently?
> 6. How would you describe your work pace?
> 7. She of course asked what my top 3 roles were and asked if I would be interested in adding custodial or housekeeping. She made a comment about how I had a good long list of roles at the beginning of the interview. This really made me nervous even though she said there was no right or wrong answer and after I said no, she just said ok and we moved on. I said my top 3 were Attractions, Merchandise, and Character Attendant.
> 8. Why do you want to be a character attendant?
> 9. What have you done in your past jobs where you've made a guest feel special?
> 10. How would I instill Disney magic from beginning to end at the entrances? Or something like that.
> 11. Do you have any cash handling experience? I mentioned working at a fast food restaurant at the beginning and after asking this she was like, "Oh at Culvers', right?"
> 12. She asked about my experience speaking in front of groups and how it makes me feel. I mentioned most of my experience was from presentations in class so she asked what the longest speech I've had to memorize was.
> 13. She also asked how I'd feel about doing a job that was repetitive. Then she asked what I'd do if I was interrupted while giving a speech or something.
> 
> There might be more but this is all I can remember right now. And it's all out of order, just how they came back to me just now. I have a feeling if I get accepted I'll get QSFB because it was on my role checklist and I have experience in fast food. But I'll be completely fine with that if it happens.  At the end I asked if I could request a work location and since I said my favorite park was Hollywood Studios or Magic Kingdom she said that she had put that in.  She laughed at a couple of my responses which I sort of took as a good sign but then at the end, I don't know. Like I said, I felt like she was ready to hang up and I took that as sort of a bad sign. But I could be overthinking.  I also think I sort of spoke too fast at times because I was nervous.
> 
> So now comes the fun part of waiting. She said it would be 3-4 weeks but I really hope it's sooner just so I know for sure before I have to register for fall 2011 at school.
> 
> BTW, if I do get accepted at get QSFB as my role, is the training the same like it is for Merchandise where I could pick up shifts off the hub in other locations around the resort? Or is it specific to locations?


it only took them 2 weeks to get back to me and my friend. We interviewed on the same day, but I found out 5 days before she did.  We think the reply went out by last name.


----------



## Lauren528

Ok so this is my first post, Wooo! and could use some help. I did the WBI last night and made it through to the phone interview (which is tomorrow morning), I have been reading through this thread and am feeling a little better about the interview. But is there anything is should be aware of before hand or any advice anyone would like to give me? Im pretty nervous and really want to get in to the program!

Also, what are the chances of someone getting the first choice role? I am hoping to get Merchandising, how competitive is this to get into?


----------



## DisneyObsession1389

Deleted for accidental Re-post


----------



## MisguidedSabrina

I'm curious.
I applied at community college for the fall 2011 term. I got accepted and will be doing an Early Childhood Education certificate program, wich is 33 credits. I have plans to transfer to the associates degree program eventually.
Would the fact that i'm only doing a certificate program in college hurt my chances of being able to do the Disney college program?


----------



## Disneyobsession138

Hi!

I'm so excited, I'm finallllllly doing the CP after waiting for the perfect time since college started! I had a few questions though, if anyone is willing to answer 

1.Has anyone done Full service food and beverage? What does it involve? Did they like it?

2.Is there a way to at least place a request for where I'd like to work, like which resort or park? 

3. How does the roommate opt in thing work? I don't understand it at all. 

4. How do I switch my paycheck to direct deposit into my own bank?

That's all I can think of for now, I'll most certainly be back though! Thanks so much for everyones help! So excited


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

graygables said:


> I was a "non traditional CP".  I had permission to live offsite with my kids.  I don't have the email address anymore, but I'm sure someone can get it for you.  I had to send them address, phone, people I was living with, and swear that I had my own reliable transportation.  I was a mom with a minivan, I think it's reliable.



Thanks!  I stopped by the presentation at my school today and they told me that I could apply to live away from the resort.

They said I was "non-traditional" as well.  Code speak for old! LoL 

I am so excited....checking my email constantly even though it has only been 4 days!


----------



## grlwonder

I have some. questions about the classes in the DCP, if anyone has done them:

Is there a maximum of how many classes you can take? I'm sure a student wouldn't want to take a lot because of the worlk hours. 

About the books, I know that the syllabus in the DCP website has the name of the books for the classes, but when are you suppose to get them? Before or after you start the DCP? 

I'm thinking of taking two classes so I can have some college credits.


----------



## kisforkatelyn

Lol Steph i got mine after 5 days! Its never too early 

Anyways I was wondering, are there small appliances in the apartments? (coffeepots, toasters etc....)

And do we need to bring TV's? and what else do you recccomend?


----------



## psherman42

Haha I am constantly checking my email too. Day 5 for me.


----------



## swimmingneno

Hi there! Is there any real difference between the College Program and the Career start one?


----------



## LMKerins

1.Has anyone done Full service food and beverage? What does it involve? Did they like it?
-Doing mine right now and love it! It's a great role with good connections and a lot of guest interaction. I especially love that you get trained in multiple "subroles" instead of just doing the same things every day for six months : )

2.Is there a way to at least place a request for where I'd like to work, like which resort or park? 
-Yep! They try as best they can to accommodate your requests. Send them an email and be sure to stress where you'd like to work and why you'd think you'd be a good fit.

3. How does the roommate opt in thing work? I don't understand it at all. 
-They will email you saying that your date is eligible for roommate matching, and you click on the link in the email. I'd recommend trying to find someone ahead of time. It makes it waaaayyyy better! : )

4. How do I switch my paycheck to direct deposit into my own bank?
-Bring your checkbook with you to check in and they tell you from there


----------



## LMKerins

"I am so excited....checking my email constantly even though it has only been 4 days!"
-Haha I got mine after three! Disney really surprised me on that one. Good luck!!

"Is there a maximum of how many classes you can take? I'm sure a student wouldn't want to take a lot because of the worlk hours. 

About the books, I know that the syllabus in the DCP website has the name of the books for the classes, but when are you suppose to get them? Before or after you start the DCP?" 
-I don't know if there's a maximum, but if there was I think it'd be two or three. I can't really foresee anyone taking more than that. I'm currently doing a collegiate (hospitality studies) and exploration (guest service) and it is enough for me! My classes didn't have books, but I wouldn't get them until after you sign up for the class. 

"Anyways I was wondering, are there small appliances in the apartments? (coffeepots, toasters etc....)

And do we need to bring TV's? and what else do you recccomend?"
-In the kitchen, there is a refrigerator and a microwave. We brought a toaster, blender, and Mickey waffle maker (Although we haven't used it yet...). I would also strongly recommend bringing some pans to bake in and cupcake tins... but that's just me  

We got a tv for the living room and one for our bedroom. 

"Hi there! Is there any real difference between the College Program and the Career start one?"
-I think the biggest difference is that the career start program doesn't offer as many roles.


----------



## psherman42

I actually asked about classes during my interview since I'm interested in taking some if I get accepted and my interviewer told me that there's a maximum of 4 classes for fall advantage and 2 for fall.


----------



## Belle_91

Hello! I'm new to the forum and thinking about auditioning for the CP program for spring 2012. 

1. How often do CP's get face characters? 
2. How often do CP's get fur characters?
3. Has anyone done a fur character? What is it like? 
4. I am a history major lol. Will saying I played Winnie the Pooh look really stupid on my resume? 

Also, someone told me that some of the face characters are stuck up. I really, really, really, want to believe that everyone in the program is nice and wonderful, but did anyone who was face/fur have a problem with other cast members? 

I'm 5'1ish so I know I am too short to be a Princess  but someone said I might have a shot at Alice, but I'd be perfect for Chip, Dale, Pooh...it says on the site:
Due to costuming requirements, special consideration will be given to individuals 4' 8" - 5' and 6' - 6' 3". 

What does that mean? 

Also how hard were the auditions? What makes or breaks it? Thanks


----------



## Dreamstuff

Belle_91 said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forum and thinking about auditioning for the CP program for spring 2012.
> 
> 1. How often do CP's get face characters?
> 2. How often do CP's get fur characters?
> 3. Has anyone done a fur character? What is it like?
> 4. I am a history major lol. Will saying I played Winnie the Pooh look really stupid on my resume?
> 
> Also, someone told me that some of the face characters are stuck up. I really, really, really, want to believe that everyone in the program is nice and wonderful, but did anyone who was face/fur have a problem with other cast members?
> 
> I'm 5'1ish so I know I am too short to be a Princess  but someone said I might have a shot at Alice, but I'd be perfect for Chip, Dale, Pooh...it says on the site:
> Due to costuming requirements, special consideration will be given to individuals 4' 8" - 5' and 6' - 6' 3".
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Also how hard were the auditions? What makes or breaks it? Thanks



1. Very often, it's more about passing the auditions than being a CP
2. More often than Face characters, since it doesn't matter what you look like in a fur, but be forewarned ALL face characters do fur as well
3. Never did it, but I hear it's hot as in, furry costume + florida sun= sauna
4. Lol that depends on where you plan on applying and how much humor they've got

I've never had a problem with anyone on the program, that being said there were a few face characters (usually the female ones) who seemed to think they were better than the other CP's. Not many, but a few.

As for your height, if you look enough like a character they bend the rules sometimes. Hope this helps.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Belle_91 said:


> Also, someone told me that some of the face characters are stuck up. I really, really, really, want to believe that everyone in the program is nice and wonderful, but did anyone who was face/fur have a problem with other cast members?



It's a good thing to want to believe everyone on the program is nice and wonderful ... however... go in with a totally open mind and cautious back. I went into my program in 09 thinking everything was ...well, magical even after work. I was wrong. My roommates were pretty bad and i had a few "friends" stab me in the back NUMEROUS times. Are there good people... oh my gosh, YESSSSS!!!! Abosolutely!!!!!! But not EVERYONE is there for the good, sadly. Just be careful and if things are bad in your apartment, MOVE! Pay the 50 bucks fee to be happy... i did and it was the best thing I did for myself down there. But get to know as many people as you can  It's a lot of fun!! I met my fiance down there, so good people most definitely exsist


----------



## epfootballcutie04

swimmingneno said:


> Hi there! Is there any real difference between the College Program and the Career start one?



Not that I know of. One of my best friends was a career start and I was a CP. We both lived in CP housing, had the same jobs as everyone else and could participate in all the CP stuff.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

grlwonder said:


> I have some. questions about the classes in the DCP, if anyone has done them:
> 
> Is there a maximum of how many classes you can take? I'm sure a student wouldn't want to take a lot because of the worlk hours.
> 
> About the books, I know that the syllabus in the DCP website has the name of the books for the classes, but when are you suppose to get them? Before or after you start the DCP?
> 
> I'm thinking of taking two classes so I can have some college credits.



if you are either fall or spring you can take 2 classes. If you are on an advantage program you may take 4 classes. You sign up for 2 classes for each half of your program if you are advantage. When you get registered you will get the name of your book(s). It is your responsibility to order them and have them for your first class which is normally a week or two later. Amazon.com normally has all the books needed and you can have them delivered right to your CP apartment. I would wait to order your books because you do have enough time from the time you register and class starts... and you aren't guarenteed that the class will have available spots. More often than not they will... you just never know.


----------



## Belle_91

If my college doesn't offer credit and it sort of has nothing to do with my major, do you think I should still apply? 

I would like to think that working as a character-and I know the audition process is rough-would open new doors for me in the Disney Company. I dont want to go in acting exactly, but I was thinking if I liked the program I could come back and do the professional internship. Also, I think Disney will definatly help me deal with customers and working with others 

Has anyone done the CP program as a character, fur or face? Can you tell me what it was like?


----------



## Berlioz70

There's a Thread dedicated to Character Performers, read that one for more specific information. It has height charts, audition tips, blog links, and experiences:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1694898


----------



## eimmi07

Belle_91 said:


> If my college doesn't offer credit and it sort of has nothing to do with my major, do you think I should still apply?
> 
> I would like to think that working as a character-and I know the audition process is rough-would open new doors for me in the Disney Company. I dont want to go in acting exactly, but I was thinking if I liked the program I could come back and do the professional internship. Also, I think Disney will definatly help me deal with customers and working with others
> 
> Has anyone done the CP program as a character, fur or face? Can you tell me what it was like?



The College Program is a great program and it is open to any major.  Even if you do not think it does not have to do anything for your major the program is still a major resume builder.  For credits wise if you need general electives there are colleges/universities that the college program website lists that will give you credit for the program (and it gives you links to the schools website, and you can see what the requirements are); if you want to do that then you should talk to your advisors to see if you can get credits transfered from one of the schools that the program website lists.  Below are the colleges/universities that the program website lists:

Central Michigan University
Tulane University 
Purdue University
Onondaga Community College
Montclair State University
Mesa Community College

Just be aware that you will have to pay their base tuition if you choose this route.  Even if you want to apply for the program and do the program then go for it anyway!

Sorry I can't answer your question about being friends with a character since I was (and will be) a custodian for my programs in Fall 08 and Fall 11.  I hope this answers your question.


----------



## katieh13

Hi, everybody says they talk about in their interview what their favorite park is or ride is, well I've only been to WDW once and I was three. (I have been to Orlando many times though.) Do you think this will hurt my chances of getting in? It seems like everyone has been there multiple times. Thanks!


----------



## Rahel

katieh13 said:


> Hi, everybody says they talk about in their interview what their favorite park is or ride is, well I've only been to WDW once and I was three. (I have been to Orlando many times though.) Do you think this will hurt my chances of getting in? It seems like everyone has been there multiple times. Thanks!



I wasn't asked anything like that and I was accepted 2 weeks after my interview for Vacation Planner. They're more concerned with your work ethic and guest service skills. I don't think should impact you from getting in. Just stay positive, and smile during your interview, they can hear it in your voice.


----------



## BigDreamer

I wasn't asked this question either and I had never been to WDW before getting accepted.  I just talked about how much I love Disney, why I wanted to work for them, and also how I love helping people make special memories of their vacations.


----------



## wangmichelle

Hawaiidood said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone that has helped me, it has been, needless to say VERY helpfull.



ya,i  think  so, lol,   i  want  to make  a friend   with u  ,  can  i??


----------



## POPchick10

I'm in the process of switching jobs so I can make more money. If I decide to do the fall advantage can I switch to the regular season or vice versa ? Dankie to any who help


----------



## katieh13

Rahel said:


> I wasn't asked anything like that and I was accepted 2 weeks after my interview for Vacation Planner. They're more concerned with your work ethic and guest service skills. I don't think should impact you from getting in. Just stay positive, and smile during your interview, they can hear it in your voice.





BigDreamer said:


> I wasn't asked this question either and I had never been to WDW before getting accepted.  I just talked about how much I love Disney, why I wanted to work for them, and also how I love helping people make special memories of their vacations.



Thanks! This makes me feel better!


----------



## Belle_91

What if you aren't bringing your car. How far is Wal-mart via bus? Do they have other stores nearby where you can walk to? Do they have places where you can get food cheaply if your supplies run out, something kind of like a university cafeteria? Does the Wal-mart near by have a pharmacy?


----------



## Jool-e

Hi hoping someone can help me out with these questions.

If I want to apply for the Fall 2011 program, what is the deadline for finishing the application?

Also, is there an age range for participants? Are most people in their early twenties or younger like 18/19? 

Thanks!


----------



## BigDreamer

Belle_91 said:


> What if you aren't bringing your car. How far is Wal-mart via bus? Do they have other stores nearby where you can walk to? Do they have places where you can get food cheaply if your supplies run out, something kind of like a university cafeteria? Does the Wal-mart near by have a pharmacy?



It depends on where you get the bus from to Walmart.  The route goes Vista to the Commons to Chatham to Publix/Walgreens to Walmart. Leaving from VW is 45min, Comm and Chat is 30mins. If you live at VW, Walgreens is literally right across the street, and it does have a pharmacy.  There are lots of fastfood places right around VW, as well as many sit down places like Cici's, Waffle House, Applepbees, and many more.  Chatham and Patterson are in a residential area and I've heard you can walk to the mall from there, but it's not really that close (although the trade off is they have MUCH nicer rooms, bigger bathrooms, walk-in closets and actual food pantry's).  There is not a cafeteria, but there are vending machine's. You have to be careful with how much you buy at walmart though because it's hard to get all that food back on the bus. I've heard some bus drivers don't let you on if you have a ton of stuff, or big boxes.

Jool-e:
There is not an age limit, there are some mom's and dad's doing the program. I'm in my late 20's and it seems like most people are 19-22, although there are some of us "old" folks floating around .  Also, there is a deadline, but Im not sure when.


----------



## Belle_91

Would it take long to get from Chatom? I think it's called-the places that start with a C to get to VW via walking then? Could you walk from the nicer apartments to VW to walgreens? Thanks sooo much. Also, is VW the cheaper rooms? how much do the other rooms range from price wise?


----------



## Berlioz70

POPchick10 said:


> I'm in the process of switching jobs so I can make more money. If I decide to do the fall advantage can I switch to the regular season or vice versa ? Dankie to any who help



Depends on the role you're offered. I personally applied for FA, but by the time I was accepted, my role was full for FA so I had to accept Fall instead. So if you try to make a last minute switch, you may have to switch roles.



Belle_91 said:


> Would it take long to get from Chatom? I think it's called-the places that start with a C to get to VW via walking then? Could you walk from the nicer apartments to VW to walgreens? Thanks sooo much. Also, is VW the cheaper rooms? how much do the other rooms range from price wise?



Here's a Map of all the apartments and some nearby shopping (including Wal-Mart). You could walk from Chatham and Patterson to Vista, but it'd be long and I wouldn't recommend it.

<http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=201912730018353856547.00046e9620eacb431f632&t=h&z=13>

Yes, Vista is the cheapest. The others are a couple more dollars a week.


----------



## Dreamstuff

Belle_91 said:


> Would it take long to get from Chatom? I think it's called-the places that start with a C to get to VW via walking then? Could you walk from the nicer apartments to VW to walgreens? Thanks sooo much. Also, is VW the cheaper rooms? how much do the other rooms range from price wise?



I lived in Chatham and hopefully this helps you out:

Walmart- usually around 30 min, even so I wouldn't recommend ever trying to go there before work unless you have an enormous gap until your shift

Getting to Vista: Buses come every 10 min or so, Vista is literally about a 10 min bus ride away.

Getting to Walgreens: Take the bus to vista, walk across the street to Walgreens. Take the bus back to Chatham.

Walking to the close Mall (there are like 5 malls): Take the bus to the Commons, which is about 5 min. Then walk through the parking lot across the street from the commons and ta-da you're in the mall. There's also a foodcourt in the mall on those lazy non-cooking days. Not to mention a good number of stores.

Hope this helps.


----------



## psherman42

Does anyone know if QSFB cast members can pick up shifts in different locations during the program or only where you're assigned the day you check in?


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> Does anyone know if QSFB cast members can pick up shifts in different locations during the program or only where you're assigned the day you check in?



As long as there is no special training, you can pick up shifts in other locations


----------



## psherman42

Joanna71985 said:


> As long as there is no special training, you can pick up shifts in other locations



Thanks!! What sort of places have special training?


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> Thanks!! What sort of places have special training?



If you're referring to QSFB, some places require kitchen-training (I believe). So ODF people wouldn't be able to pick up those shifts. Also, many roles require training, so only people working at that location could pick up those shifts (so for example- even if you worked in attractions, you had to work at that ride to pick up shifts).


----------



## Linden

Hi, everyone. I read quite a few pages of this thread before my phone interview in January, and it was really helpful. But my question is this: I got a letter telling me my status is pending and to wait until April 30. I can't really wait that long. How big of a chance do I have to still be accepted? I'm thinking I don't really have a chance. Is that right? I need an idea so that I can prepare myself either for college transfer or for CP. Any thoughts would be very helpful.


----------



## Dreamstuff

Linden said:


> Hi, everyone. I read quite a few pages of this thread before my phone interview in January, and it was really helpful. But my question is this: I got a letter telling me my status is pending and to wait until April 30. I can't really wait that long. How big of a chance do I have to still be accepted? I'm thinking I don't really have a chance. Is that right? I need an idea so that I can prepare myself either for college transfer or for CP. Any thoughts would be very helpful.



Most people pended get in it seems. But there's still a chance you might not. My first time going I was pended, pending is not a rejection, it's jut a delay. It's not acceptance either however.


----------



## Praise2Him

Linden said:


> Hi, everyone. I read quite a few pages of this thread before my phone interview in January, and it was really helpful. But my question is this: I got a letter telling me my status is pending and to wait until April 30. I can't really wait that long. How big of a chance do I have to still be accepted? I'm thinking I don't really have a chance. Is that right? I need an idea so that I can prepare myself either for college transfer or for CP. Any thoughts would be very helpful.



There are a couple of threads here with pending people that may help you, but the April 30 date is the latest you could hear. Actually most people hear before then. My DD was pending for about 4 weeks, but I've heard anywhere from 1 week until the very last day.
You definitely have a chance. I wish I could tell the odds, but unfortunately nobody knows. Some pended people are accepted and some aren't but I have no idea how many or why. I figure it depends on the roles selected and how many people they need to fill those roles.
But good luck to you! Hope you get in


----------



## EEYORE :]

Hey guys!
My roommate had her phone interview this morning and is worrying now. The lady did not ask her about any role specifically, but instead focused most of the interview on her past work experience. She's worked with kids for every job she's had and it seemed the lady was pretty interested in that, but she didn't ask any _what would you do if..._ questions. Has this happened to anyone before? Thanks!


----------



## Disneyobsession138

EEYORE :];40156066 said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> My roommate had her phone interview this morning and is worrying now. The lady did not ask her about any role specifically, but instead focused most of the interview on her past work experience. She's worked with kids for every job she's had and it seemed the lady was pretty interested in that, but she didn't ask any _what would you do if..._ questions. Has this happened to anyone before? Thanks!



Hey!
During my interview, the lady didn't ask me any _what would you do if..._ questions either. She did ask me which roles I wanted to do most, but not why or anything. Then she only asked me what I had done in the past for work (which was also working with kids mainly). She did not seem like she wanted to be on the phone with me at all haha. 
I  was accepted less than 3 weeks later to my second choice role, so hopefully it will work out for your roomie too!


----------



## EEYORE :]

Disneyobsession138 said:


> Hey!
> During my interview, the lady didn't ask me any _what would you do if..._ questions either. She did ask me which roles I wanted to do most, but not why or anything. Then she only asked me what I had done in the past for work (which was also working with kids mainly). She did not seem like she wanted to be on the phone with me at all haha.
> I  was accepted less than 3 weeks later to my second choice role, so hopefully it will work out for your roomie too!



Thanks so much! She will be greatly relieved 
What was your first choice?
Her top 3 are attractions, character attendant, and life guard


----------



## Tigger1234

Hey Guys!
Has anyone applied for Fall Advantage 2011 and got Fall 2011 instead because they were full? What roles fill up the fastest?


----------



## Tigger1234

kisforkatelyn said:


> Lol Steph i got mine after 5 days! Its never too early
> 
> Anyways I was wondering, are there small appliances in the apartments? (coffeepots, toasters etc....)
> 
> And do we need to bring TV's? and what else do you recccomend?



5 days? Lucky! Did you apply for fall advantage 2011 or fall? What is your role? What kind of questions did they ask you? Mine only asked about past jobs.


----------



## Joanna71985

Tigger1234 said:


> Hey Guys!
> Has anyone applied for Fall Advantage 2011 and got Fall 2011 instead because they were full? What roles fill up the fastest?



Some roles can only take a limited amount of CPs (including transportation, BBB, character attendant and performer, I want to say photopass).


----------



## Tigger1234

Joanna71985 said:


> Some roles can only take a limited amount of CPs (including transportation, BBB, character attendant and performer, I want to say photopass).



My top three were Attractions, Character Attendent, and Life Guarding. I have expierence in all three. Are my chances good? The interviewer didn't ask me and what would you do kind of questions. It was all about my past work expierence that delt with working with children.


----------



## Joanna71985

I think you should be fine (attractions and lifeguard both take a lot of people).


----------



## Tigger1234

Joanna71985 said:


> I think you should be fine (attractions and lifeguard both take a lot of people).



Thank you so much!!!! I had my phone interview this morning. Now the waiting begins!!! How many people do they take for Fall Advantage. If you applied during March do you still have a good chance?


----------



## Linden

Thanks for the help about pending. I've got another question. My friend is in the DLR Spring CP right now and needs to know all about how to get credit. I believe she's taking one class eligible for credit. I'm finding info on how to get credit hard to come by. Is there anyone who's taken a CP class and gotten credit for it? Please explain!


----------



## EEYORE :]

How quickly would ya'll say BBB fills up? Do they pretty much give it to the first people that want or what and about how many are people accepted for this? This is my number one choice, I've had 4 years of experience doing stage make up for little girls for dance recitals, doing their hair, and working as a receptionist in a salon. Do you think I still have a good chance even though my phone interview isn't until Monday 3/7??  Also I'll add that I'm really really hoping for Fall Adv 2011!


----------



## kenziekinz09

EEYORE :];40175119 said:
			
		

> How quickly would ya'll say BBB fills up? Do they pretty much give it to the first people that want or what and about how many are people accepted for this? This is my number one choice, I've had 4 years of experience doing stage make up for little girls for dance recitals, doing their hair, and working as a receptionist in a salon. Do you think I still have a good chance even though my phone interview isn't until Monday 3/7??  Also I'll add that I'm really really hoping for Fall Adv 2011!



I think you have a good chance. Campus presentations just started so things are just picking up. You have plenty of experience and I'm pretty sure it's not entirely "first come first served" especially for BBB.


----------



## Kilayi

I'm just getting into learning everything I can about the CP, and my phone interview is Monday 3/7. I don't really see many people talking about the Costuming department. Is this a quickly filled department, or do I still have a chance at getting in? Costuming is what I want to do with my degree, and I graduate in May. Do they give any sort of consideration to those who won't have another chance to do the program due to graduation dates, or am I out of luck?

It almost seems strange that things are already being filled, yet my college presentation was this week, and the presentations continue through March.


----------



## Dreamstuff

Kilayi said:


> I'm just getting into learning everything I can about the CP, and my phone interview is Monday 3/7. I don't really see many people talking about the Costuming department. Is this a quickly filled department, or do I still have a chance at getting in? Costuming is what I want to do with my degree, and I graduate in May. Do they give any sort of consideration to those who won't have another chance to do the program due to graduation dates, or am I out of luck?
> 
> It almost seems strange that things are already being filled, yet my college presentation was this week, and the presentations continue through March.



Costuming doesn't fill up fast as most people tend to apply for onstage roles, the ones with more guest interaction. You're fine on time to apply for my first program I applied the week applications closed and still ended up getting accepted. I hung out with mostly quick service and costuming people my first program, costumers tend to get really close since they have more time to talk to each other, they don't have to have their show faces on nearly as much as the other roles, all my friends loved it.


----------



## wittyheroine

Hi there! I was just wondering has anyone ever done custodial before? I got accepted for that job at Disneyland and while I know it will involved cleaning I keep on finding things that talk about guest interaction being involved so I was just wondering what all exactly custodial does besides cleaning. Thanks.


----------



## khancock

nothing is filled yet.  they allocate their spots over the weeks so that nothing fills up early.

stuff will start filling the last week they do presentations (I believe Apr 22 is the very last day).

whomever is still pending at that point will be used to fill any empty spots... and then those who aren't filling spots will be told that they aren't getting in this time.


----------



## EEYORE :]

Thanks ya'll! 
When they ask in the interview if you'd like to be considered for fall if not accepted into fall adv., do you usually get the session you want or is one more competitive than the other? and how is that determined? 
Thanks again


----------



## juicyxcrush

hey guys, i had a few qustions regarding the CP and acceptance. 

i know that these questions may have been answered in some way or form on these board already, but i have yet to find them 

My Background:
I went through the application and had my phone interview for Fall '11 last night. It was about 25 minutes long (so nerve rackingg hehehe) I chose 1- Hospitality 2- Merchandising and 3- Attractions as my top three. In addition, she asked me a few housekeeping related questions. I told her I was not interested in Food Service or Custodial... but she did add me to Main Gate.

I have had a LOT of previous cash handling /system operating experience, and my interviewer said that she could tell. She asked me a lot of questions about cash handling and I expressed in many ways that i have a very organized customer oriented work ethic (I am a college senior and have quite substantial job experience already working within companies). I had also expressed to her my ethusiasm, and that I was looking to use the DCP opportunity to be able to help me get started in the world. Also, I have a lot of exp in retail.

My Q's

 What do they look for in a candidate who wants to be in the roles I was most interested (attractions, hospitality, and merchandising.)

 How selective are they for the hospitality role? Do they only consider hospitality majors? (I'd really like to do that)

 Does being an upperclassman in college affect your changes in getting into the CP?

 Does the school you go to affect which role you're selected for?

 Is there a curfew in the 21+ housing, and visitor rules?

 My interviewer asked if I would be able to do the fall advantage (starting in may/june), and i said in june but it depended what date since I am going away for 2 weeks. Will that affect whether I'm accepted??

Thank you soooo muchhh!  This is my first post haha


----------



## MisguidedSabrina

I am so disappointed. I wanted to do the program in spring 2012. 
I had plans to go to school this fall but I can't get financial aid. So now no college for me, which also means no college program. 

hopefully the CareerStart program opens back up..


----------



## Dreamstuff

MisguidedSabrina said:


> I am so disappointed. I wanted to do the program in spring 2012.
> I had plans to go to school this fall but I can't get financial aid. So now no college for me, which also means no college program.
> 
> hopefully the CareerStart program opens back up..



Could you get enough for just one class at a community college?
As long as you're taking one class you can apply.


----------



## carly3592

juicyxcrush said:


> hey guys, i had a few qustions regarding the CP and acceptance.
> 
> i know that these questions may have been answered in some way or form on these board already, but i have yet to find them
> 
> My Background:
> I went through the application and had my phone interview for Fall '11 last night. It was about 25 minutes long (so nerve rackingg hehehe) I chose 1- Hospitality 2- Merchandising and 3- Attractions as my top three. In addition, she asked me a few housekeeping related questions. I told her I was not interested in Food Service or Custodial... but she did add me to Main Gate.
> 
> I have had a LOT of previous cash handling /system operating experience, and my interviewer said that she could tell. She asked me a lot of questions about cash handling and I expressed in many ways that i have a very organized customer oriented work ethic (I am a college senior and have quite substantial job experience already working within companies). I had also expressed to her my ethusiasm, and that I was looking to use the DCP opportunity to be able to help me get started in the world. Also, I have a lot of exp in retail.
> 
> My Q's
> 
> What do they look for in a candidate who wants to be in the roles I was most interested (attractions, hospitality, and merchandising.)
> 
> How selective are they for the hospitality role? Do they only consider hospitality majors? (I'd really like to do that)
> 
> Does being an upperclassman in college affect your changes in getting into the CP?
> 
> Does the school you go to affect which role you're selected for?
> 
> Is there a curfew in the 21+ housing, and visitor rules?
> 
> My interviewer asked if I would be able to do the fall advantage (starting in may/june), and i said in june but it depended what date since I am going away for 2 weeks. Will that affect whether I'm accepted??
> 
> Thank you soooo muchhh!  This is my first post haha



I'll try to answer as many of your questions as possible 

What do they look for.... well, you said you have tons of cash handling experience, which is good.  It sounds like you have a good chance of being placed in Merchandise, if you don't end up in hospitality.'

As for the hospitality role... I'm not sure if they only look at hospitality majors, but I can imagine that if someone IS a hospitality major, that greatly increases their odds of having a hotel-related role.

I don't think the school you go to and whether you're an upperclassman or not will affect your chances.  There's a senior at my college who's going in the Fall after he graduates, and he was one of the first Fall 11-ers to find out!!  Also, I think the school you go to may only affect whether you get any credits or not if you choose to take classes down there.  Credits, financial aid, and your overall standing as a student varies greatly between schools.

And whether you do Fall or FA I guess does depends on your vacation.  I don't know once your accepted to one if you can switch to the other; I know with Spring you can always extend to SA, but Fall might work a little differently.

I hope that helps!  I know some of my answers were of the 'I'm not sure' type, but I hope everything works out for you


----------



## RiskaP

I have a question. I work in QSFB at Cosmic Rays. Working there is causing several health issues for me. Is it possible to switch my role on those grounds and if so who do I talk to?


----------



## Dreamstuff

RiskaP said:


> I have a question. I work in QSFB at Cosmic Rays. Working there is causing several health issues for me. Is it possible to switch my role on those grounds and if so who do I talk to?



Talk to a manager about it first and see if they're willing to get you in contact with someone, if that fails maybe Human Resources, although I don't know if there's a seperate HR thing that deals with CP people.


----------



## RiskaP

Dreamstuff said:


> Talk to a manager about it first and see if they're willing to get you in contact with someone, if that fails maybe Human Resources, although I don't know if there's a seperate HR thing that deals with CP people.



Thanks so much.


----------



## r1009t

Are you eligible to apply for the cp if you've enrolled in college, but haven't actually taken a class yet? The reason I ask is because I want to apply for spring 2012 when the apps first come out in august, but I won't start school until september. So would I have to wait to apply in september? Thanks in advance!


----------



## EEYORE :]

r1009t said:


> Are you eligible to apply for the cp if you've enrolled in college, but haven't actually taken a class yet? The reason I ask is because I want to apply for spring 2012 when the apps first come out in august, but I won't start school until september. So would I have to wait to apply in september? Thanks in advance!



I'm pretty sure as long as you're enrolled in school and in at least one class, you still apply


----------



## Praise2Him

r1009t said:


> Are you eligible to apply for the cp if you've enrolled in college, but haven't actually taken a class yet? The reason I ask is because I want to apply for spring 2012 when the apps first come out in august, but I won't start school until september. So would I have to wait to apply in september? Thanks in advance!



Yes, my DD applied in August and her classes didn't actually start until October, but she had been officially accepted as  a student by her school so she was okay. (Although, now that I think about it, she was pended until mid-October so that may have been why...hmmm).


----------



## juicyxcrush

carly3592 said:


> I'll try to answer as many of your questions as possible
> 
> What do they look for.... well, you said you have tons of cash handling experience, which is good.  It sounds like you have a good chance of being placed in Merchandise, if you don't end up in hospitality.'
> 
> As for the hospitality role... I'm not sure if they only look at hospitality majors, but I can imagine that if someone IS a hospitality major, that greatly increases their odds of having a hotel-related role.
> 
> I don't think the school you go to and whether you're an upperclassman or not will affect your chances.  There's a senior at my college who's going in the Fall after he graduates, and he was one of the first Fall 11-ers to find out!!  Also, I think the school you go to may only affect whether you get any credits or not if you choose to take classes down there.  Credits, financial aid, and your overall standing as a student varies greatly between schools.
> 
> And whether you do Fall or FA I guess does depends on your vacation.  I don't know once your accepted to one if you can switch to the other; I know with Spring you can always extend to SA, but Fall might work a little differently.
> 
> I hope that helps!  I know some of my answers were of the 'I'm not sure' type, but I hope everything works out for you



Thank you soo much for such a through responsee!! You are sooo helpful!! I am so nervous because I really wanna make it in for Fall '11 and idk what the odds are! I'm done with my undergrad this semester and need elective credits so this is my only plan for the fall ahhhhh. is the CP on a firstcome first served basis???


----------



## Tigger1234

Do we get discounts on Cirque Du Soleil?


----------



## piratechick

Tigger1234 said:


> Do we get discounts on Cirque Du Soleil?



Yes, we do! Some days it's 50 percent off, other days its the regular 20 percent!


----------



## Tigger1234

piratechick said:


> yes, we do! Some days it's 50 percent off, other days its the regular 20 percent!



thats amazing!!!


----------



## EEYORE :]

Yesss! I've always wanted to see that!
Can someone tell me if QSFB is just like the carts on the streets or is it like over the counter service too? also does QSFB clean the bathrooms and stuff?


----------



## Tigger1234

EEYORE :];40201409 said:
			
		

> Yesss! I've always wanted to see that!
> Can someone tell me if QSFB is just like the carts on the streets or is it like over the counter service too?



Im sure its over the counter too. Like the stuff we were allowed to go to during sen10r trip.


----------



## piratechick

EEYORE :];40201409 said:
			
		

> Yesss! I've always wanted to see that!
> Can someone tell me if QSFB is just like the carts on the streets or is it like over the counter service too? also does QSFB clean the bathrooms and stuff?



There are two areas you can be placed in QSFB: outdoor foods and counter service restaurants. In outdoor foods (ODF), it is the ice cream carts and snack stands (pretzels, popcorn, funnel cakes, fruits, etc) located throughout the park. In counter service, you get assigned to one of the 'fast food' restaurants and the restaurant you are in might include the turkey leg stands. In outdoor food, you work all over the park, doing a different cart each day. In counter service, you are only assigned to one restaurant and rotate within that restaurant (for exp, filling drinks for a few hours, then working in the kitchen the next few hours, then ending the shift with register, etc).

Cleaning the bathrooms are done by the custodials.


----------



## EEYORE :]

piratechick said:


> There are two areas you can be placed in QSFB: outdoor foods and counter service restaurants. In outdoor foods (ODF), it is the ice cream carts and snack stands (pretzels, popcorn, funnel cakes, fruits, etc) located throughout the park. In counter service, you get assigned to one of the 'fast food' restaurants and the restaurant you are in might include the turkey leg stands. In outdoor food, you work all over the park, doing a different cart each day. In counter service, you are only assigned to one restaurant and rotate within that restaurant (for exp, filling drinks for a few hours, then working in the kitchen the next few hours, then ending the shift with register, etc).
> 
> Cleaning the bathrooms are done by the custodials.



Thanks so much! I just couldn't decide on the phone interview if she asked me if I'd want to work in QSFB to say yes or no. It seems that most people who say yes then that's what their job is or am I just imagining that?


----------



## Joanna71985

EEYORE :];40201970 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I just couldn't decide on the phone interview if she asked me if I'd want to work in QSFB to say yes or no. It seems that most people who say yes then that's what their job is or am I just imagining that?



It's more likely then not to happen. So that's why if someone doesn't feel comfortable with QSFB, to not put it down



			
				EEYORE :];40189130 said:
			
		

> Thanks ya'll!
> When they ask in the interview if you'd like to be considered for fall if not accepted into fall adv., do you usually get the session you want or is one more competitive than the other? and how is that determined?
> Thanks again



They try to. But it all depends on how many people have already been accepted, and the role you were put in


----------



## psherman42

Anybody have any suggestions for work locations for QSFB at the Magic Kingdom or Hollywood Studios? I want to request one but don't know where. I was thinking the ice cream parlor on Main Street but idk.

Can a person request outdoor foods? I feel like that would be a lot more fun than a restaurant. Is it hard to get placed in outdoor foods? And what's a better way to request, by phone or email?


----------



## dewpointe

Could somebody please explain the CP to me?

It might be best to send me a PM.

I start college in the fall and am interested in possibly doing this for Spring or Fall or 2012. Thank you!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Also about Cirque Du Soleil sometimes you can get free tickets from your leaders and managers. (Could be fall only with the christmas package not sure but I know someone who got 2 tickets for free.)


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

If anyone has any questions about interview questions/tips check out the page on my blog. I hope it is helpful. it sure was helpful for me. I will be working attractions for the fall advantage 2011 program!!!

follow me on my journey!
http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/2011/03/purple-purple-purple.html


----------



## BabySimba

Here's another question:
Are the one and two bedrooms really worth the extra money in rent? I've heard 1 and 2 beds are $99 a week and 3 and 4 beds are something like $80 or $75 a week at the Commons? Should I shell out the extra cash to get less roommates and/or more room? 

THANKS!!!


----------



## robinsonsfan

Question: If we found a roommate through facebook, do we still have to opt-in for Disney's roommate notification form online? Or just show up the day of at the same time and say we would like to room together?


----------



## Dreamstuff

robinsonsfan said:


> Question: If we found a roommate through facebook, do we still have to opt-in for Disney's roommate notification form online? Or just show up the day of at the same time and say we would like to room together?



You show up at the same time and say you want to room together, you may even be able to choose each other via Disney's roomie notification thing but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

I am in!  My email came yesterday (which I thought was strange, it being a Sunday and all).

I am Main Ent. Ops for Fall of 2011.


----------



## Tigger1234

2Princes2Princesses said:


> I am in!  My email came yesterday (which I thought was strange, it being a Sunday and all).
> 
> I am Main Ent. Ops for Fall of 2011.



How long did it take?


----------



## EEYORE :]

Hey! Is there a lot of difference between the different living apartment complexes besides some are newer than others? Is the higher costs worth it?
Also which one did ya'll prefer to stay in?
Thanks!


----------



## styx325

Hey guys, im new to the thread and been on it for HOURS. All your info is great but i have some questions. Sorry if they're a repeat!

1.Do you have to live in the housing facilities? or can you just stay at home and drive there?

2. Would it be best to take an online class at your school rather than taking an actual class? because i prefer 
taking the actual class, but im worried that being the the program won't give me time for that. What do you think?

3. In you opinion, for the DCP, the presentation is on April 6, and you guys mentioned that the code you get after
lasts for a couple of days. So should i talk to my counselor first before the 6 about seeing whether i'll get credit or not?
And what courses that you know are exactly for credit in the program?

4. Im an audio engineer/audio recording major, and im wondering if in the program, it'll help me out
in some kind of way in towards my major.

5. No one hasnt mentioned really anything about courses. How are they?

6. And how much would you say you payed overall with the housing and without?


I've been looking into the DCP for awhile now, and just started doing as much research as i can. I'd love to be in it, so if you guys can help me out, that'd be great =)


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

Tigger1234 said:


> How long did it take?



Two weeks!  I had my phone interview on 2/21.


----------



## psherman42

I accepted my offer today and will be arriving August 22nd! 
For those who have done the fall/spring program, how many classes would you recommend taking? I know Fall cps can only take 1 or 2 but I'm thinking of taking Marketing You and Exploring Disney Heritage. Any suggestions?

I also started a blog and have a link in my signature if anyone wants to check it out!


----------



## chattgirl509

Hello! I am new to this site and I am very interested in doing the college program  I am looking into doing baking and pastry (I am currently in school for it) but I can not find any info on it. Has anyone done this job before or if you know any info about it would help me out.


----------



## BabySimba

chattgirl509 said:


> Hello! I am new to this site and I am very interested in doing the college program  I am looking into doing baking and pastry (I am currently in school for it) but I can not find any info on it. Has anyone done this job before or if you know any info about it would help me out.



The closest roles to what you're looking for would either be Quick Service Food and Beverage or Full Service Food and Beverage. I don't think the college program offers cooking positions. But if I'm wrong, please tell me.


----------



## piratechick

chattgirl509 said:


> Hello! I am new to this site and I am very interested in doing the college program  I am looking into doing baking and pastry (I am currently in school for it) but I can not find any info on it. Has anyone done this job before or if you know any info about it would help me out.



They have two culinary roles provided for people just like you who are in school for it and one of them is for baking. Here is the section on the college program website if you want more information.  

https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/culinary.html


----------



## TheLostGirl

So I had my telephone interview Feb. 24 for the fall advantage 2011 and I just got a letter in the mail today saying my application was "pending". Should I be worried? I've literally been holding my breath for the past few weeks and I'll just about die if I get rejected. I also have the character performer audition on March 30 so if anyone has any tips or advice for that it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

TheLostGirl said:


> So I had my telephone interview Feb. 24 for the fall advantage 2011 and I just got a letter in the mail today saying my application was "pending". Should I be worried? I've literally been holding my breath for the past few weeks and I'll just about die if I get rejected. I also have the character performer audition on March 30 so if anyone has any tips or advice for that it would be greatly appreciated!



Only advice I have is to knock them dead at the audition because the pending thing is 50/50 some get in some don't.


----------



## kylee

Hello, everyone! I just signed up yesterday and I'm so glad I did! This site is so helpful! Here is my question:

I'd like to apply for the Fall CP this month. I'm also applying for a program at my college this month. They're both for fall. If I get accepted into both and decline my CP invitation, will this hurt me when I apply for the Spring CP? Like, will they see that I declined the last one and think, "She's not serious about this. If she didn't accept our offer before, why should we offer her something again?"

I'm so nervous about this!


----------



## EEYORE :]

kylee said:


> Hello, everyone! I just signed up yesterday and I'm so glad I did! This site is so helpful! Here is my question:
> 
> I'd like to apply for the Fall CP this month. I'm also applying for a program at my college this month. They're both for fall. If I get accepted into both and decline my CP invitation, will this hurt me when I apply for the Spring CP? Like, will they see that I declined the last one and think, "She's not serious about this. If she didn't accept our offer before, why should we offer her something again?"
> 
> I'm so nervous about this!



No! You have no reason to worry. Things happen where people can't accept or don't get the role they want and end up rejecting, but will still get accepted the next time :] Good Luck in both!


----------



## magpie889

I have my phone interview in a few days and I am nervous!! Does anyone have any suggestions?!


----------



## dsd83

Smile! I know it sounds strange, but they can really tell if you are smiling when you talk. 
Know the roles you selected and why you would want to do them.
Also, know why you want to work for Disney/why you want to do the program. 
Just be yourself and be excited! 
Good luck!


----------



## magpie889

dsd83 said:


> Smile! I know it sounds strange, but they can really tell if you are smiling when you talk.
> Know the roles you selected and why you would want to do them.
> Also, know why you want to work for Disney/why you want to do the program.
> Just be yourself and be excited!
> Good luck!



Thank you so much! My interview is Saturday at 8:30!!! Did u do the college program?


----------



## coteau_chick

My daughter applied and did her phone interview.  We are just waiting to hear if she got accepted.  I was wondering if she does get in are there any discounts available for resorts if we go visit her?  Can she get a discount of season passes for us?  I can't seem to find out any information about these questions.  She said she thought that they get a discount on resort rooms.  Thanks in advance for answering


----------



## Tigger1234

coteau_chick said:


> My daughter applied and did her phone interview.  We are just waiting to hear if she got accepted.  I was wondering if she does get in are there any discounts available for resorts if we go visit her?  Can she get a discount of season passes for us?  I can't seem to find out any information about these questions.  She said she thought that they get a discount on resort rooms.  Thanks in advance for answering



She gets half price on resorts as long as she stays in the room with yall. And she can get three people in six times free.


----------



## dsd83

Yep! I just got accepted for this Fall as an Attractions Cast Member!! I had my interview in the middle of February, and this board was my go to advice, and it really did help. I also checked out the thread about interview questions, and looked at some former cpers blogs. By doing research it really helped me be prepared for what the interview would kind of be like. 
Is this your first time applying or have you done the program before?


----------



## dsd83

magpie889 said:


> Thank you so much! My interview is Saturday at 8:30!!! Did u do the college program?



Yep! I just got accepted for this Fall as an Attractions Cast Member!! I had my interview in the middle of February, and this board was my go to advice, and it really did help. I also checked out the thread about interview questions, and looked at some former cpers blogs. By doing research it really helped me be prepared for what the interview would kind of be like.
Is this your first time applying or have you done the program before?


----------



## psherman42

Is there a place where I can look into more about the apartments?


----------



## disneyrocksmysocks

Hey everyone!  I was just wondering what the average hours are for CPers?  I have heard all across the board from 20 up to 60 so I was just wondering realistically what they usually are during non-peak and peak seasons particularly for attractions roles?  Thanks!


----------



## styx325

Hi guys, new to the thread, and thinking about joining the program! Have some questions in thought. Sorry if they're a repeat!

1.Do you have to live in the housing facilities? or can you just stay at home and drive there?

2. Would it be best to take an online class at your school rather than taking an actual class? because i prefer 
taking the actual class, but im worried that being the the program won't give me time for that. What do you think?

3. In you opinion, for the DCP, the presentation is on April 6, and you guys mentioned that the code you get after
lasts for a couple of days. So should i talk to my counselor first before the 6 about seeing whether i'll get credit or not?
And what courses that you know are exactly for credit in the program?

4. Im an audio engineer/audio recording major, and im wondering if in the program, it'll help me out
in some kind of way in towards my major.

5. No one hasnt mentioned really anything about courses. How are they?

6. And how much would you say you payed overall with the housing and without?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I thought you had to work 30?  But between 30-40 is the usual number if it's just a normal week.


----------



## disneyrocksmysocks

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I thought you had to work 30?  But between 30-40 is the usual number if it's just a normal week.



That's what I thought too, but I saw a different post on here where someone only worked 20 so I was confused haha!


----------



## t-ho

disneyrocksmysocks said:


> Hey everyone!  I was just wondering what the average hours are for CPers?  I have heard all across the board from 20 up to 60 so I was just wondering realistically what they usually are during non-peak and peak seasons particularly for attractions roles?  Thanks!



My role was QSR, but I can tell you that 35 hours is a normal week. You can always pick up shifts around the parks if you want more hours. During the holidays ( if you're fall ) is when you'd hit the big numbers, although I never went over 55. If you take a class you'll normally get the same 2 days off, but during the busy weeks what happens is that you'll work 6 days instead of 5, and stuff like that. My shift length didn't change too much during those busy weeks.


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hey any future cpers out there who have not interviewed yet?? 

If you need any help with interviews or have any general questions let me know and ill be happy to help! Also check out my blog, hopefully it will be helpful for you!  goodluck! 

http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/2011/03/day-10.html


----------



## disneyrocksmysocks

t-ho said:


> My role was QSR, but I can tell you that 35 hours is a normal week. You can always pick up shifts around the parks if you want more hours. During the holidays ( if you're fall ) is when you'd hit the big numbers, although I never went over 55. If you take a class you'll normally get the same 2 days off, but during the busy weeks what happens is that you'll work 6 days instead of 5, and stuff like that. My shift length didn't change too much during those busy weeks.



Thanks for the info!  I'm interested in maybe applying for attractions for Spring '12, but does anyone know if this is a very hard role to get?  I've been looking at all of the roles offered for the CP and this is the one that I REALLY would want, and I would be sooo disappointed if I didn't get it


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

disneyrocksmysocks said:


> Thanks for the info!  I'm interested in maybe applying for attractions for Spring '12, but does anyone know if this is a very hard role to get?  I've been looking at all of the roles offered for the CP and this is the one that I REALLY would want, and I would be sooo disappointed if I didn't get it



Generally attractions hires a good amount of people. But no matter what your number one choice is you should pick 2 or 3 you would like doing. Then get ready to try QSFB. It's basically a luck game.


----------



## Jool-e

I just got accepted for merchandise  When do they let you know exactly which store you will be working in?


----------



## magpie889

dsd83 said:


> Yep! I just got accepted for this Fall as an Attractions Cast Member!! I had my interview in the middle of February, and this board was my go to advice, and it really did help. I also checked out the thread about interview questions, and looked at some former cpers blogs. By doing research it really helped me be prepared for what the interview would kind of be like.
> Is this your first time applying or have you done the program before?



yes it is my first time! I hope I get it! How long did it take for you to find out?! and how did u find out? Via mail or email?


----------



## cuethemusic

Jool-e said:


> I just got accepted for merchandise  When do they let you know exactly which store you will be working in?



congratulations! You will find out the day you check in, when you go to casting somebody will come tell you as you wait in line.


----------



## dsd83

magpie889 said:


> yes it is my first time! I hope I get it! How long did it take for you to find out?! and how did u find out? Via mail or email?



I found out in about 12 days! I got an e-mail first, and then I got my purple folder just about a week later, but I have heard of some who just get the folder. Good luck!!! The waiting process is harder than any other part! You check your e-mail over and over again, and the mailbox too!!


----------



## mpetras1

I just did my interview today for the Fall Advantage 2011. I can't wait 3-4 weeks!!! =\


----------



## DisneyHotDog

Hi....I have questions about the college program courses that are available to take.  How many can you take at a time?  Do you take them all on the same day?  How many hours a day are each of the courses.  Are they night courses?  Could someone give me an example of what the typical course load would be like in a week.  How much homework are we talking about?  Is there a cheap way to obtain the books required for the courses and are they necessary? I am trying to decide if I should take the classes as I really don't need or want the credits.  Is it worth taking the courses for the contacts/experience that will come for taking them?


----------



## magpie889

I just had my interview today and I hope I can fast forward time to find out!!!!!!!


----------



## dsd83

magpie889 said:


> I just had my interview today and I hope I can fast forward time to find out!!!!!!!



How do you think it went?? and Did you apply for Fall Advantage or Fall?


----------



## magpie889

dsd83 said:


> How do you think it went?? and Did you apply for Fall Advantage or Fall?


I was a little nervous so of course I am overthinking it! But my recruiter was from where I live so we realted a lot and talked alot and she loved one of my reponses and we went on about it for a good 5 minutes!! I just tried to be completely honest in my interview so I just hope it went well!!! I applied for just Fall by the way! I would do the Fall advantage but my sister is getting married in July and I can not miss that!!! I hope I get in!! How long did it take for you to find out? She said it will be about 3 weeks or longer to find out! But everyone else was told that and some found out sooner!


----------



## dsd83

magpie889 said:


> I was a little nervous so of course I am overthinking it! But my recruiter was from where I live so we realted a lot and talked alot and she loved one of my reponses and we went on about it for a good 5 minutes!! I just tried to be completely honest in my interview so I just hope it went well!!! I applied for just Fall by the way! I would do the Fall advantage but my sister is getting married in July and I can not miss that!!! I hope I get in!! How long did it take for you to find out? She said it will be about 3 weeks or longer to find out! But everyone else was told that and some found out sooner!



That sounds like a good interview!! Don't worry I over thought my interview to!! I found out in just under two weeks it was about 12 days, by e-mail, by folder showed up around the 3 week mark. Some people on the facebook boards found out in a matter of days last week so it varies. Everyone is told the 3-4 week period it seems. I hope you get in! Congrats to your sister btw that is a good reason to wait until the Fall program!


----------



## magpie889

dsd83 said:


> That sounds like a good interview!! Don't worry I over thought my interview to!! I found out in just under two weeks it was about 12 days, by e-mail, by folder showed up around the 3 week mark. Some people on the facebook boards found out in a matter of days last week so it varies. Everyone is told the 3-4 week period it seems. I hope you get in! Congrats to your sister btw that is a good reason to wait until the Fall program!



I hope it was a good interview! And thank you for all your input!! I just realllly want to get in! and thank you I am so excited for her wedding!! It is something else I am anxious for  Btw if you don't mind me asking.. When did u do the cp? and did u love it?!


----------



## dsd83

magpie889 said:


> I hope it was a good interview! And thank you for all your input!! I just realllly want to get in! and thank you I am so excited for her wedding!! It is something else I am anxious for  Btw if you don't mind me asking.. When did u do the cp? and did u love it?!



Yep! I haven't yet, I will be leaving for my first CP in August, as an Attractions cast member! I just went through the process you are going through now a month ago. I have been doing a lot of research that's how I know certain things


----------



## magpie889

dsd83 said:


> Yep! I haven't yet, I will be leaving for my first CP in August, as an Attractions cast member! I just went through the process you are going through now a month ago. I have been doing a lot of research that's how I know certain things



Oh wow!!! Congrats! That must be so exciting to find out you got in!!! How did ur interview go? My only concern is I am over thinking they couldn't see how excited I was because it was through the phone and not in person! I feel like my voice didn't tell it enough!!! Did they tell you what date you leave and stuff? I was reading online they don't tell you where you will be staying till you get there and its a first come first serve basis!!!


----------



## dsd83

magpie889 said:


> Oh wow!!! Congrats! That must be so exciting to find out you got in!!! How did ur interview go? My only concern is I am over thinking they couldn't see how excited I was because it was through the phone and not in person! I feel like my voice didn't tell it enough!!! Did they tell you what date you leave and stuff? I was reading online they don't tell you where you will be staying till you get there and its a first come first serve basis!!!




Thanks!! I cried, I'm not going to lie, and then I ran around screaming till I found someone to tell lol I initially got off the phone and thought it was good interview, we talked for 30 minutes, we were laughing. Then I was like well I stumbled on one question, and did she understand how excited I was, and I really over analyzed it. So don't worry about it, you probably did great! If you were smiling and you answered honestly they can tell. Plus you were doing researching and asking questions before the interview so you went into that conversation prepared!!! 

As for the date and apartment stuff here's how it goes:
When you get accepted you get which program they accepted you for so it will say either Fall/Fall Advantage (if someone had selected both, i.e. one for back-up (don't worry I only had selected Fall, because I had other commitments during the summer)), and it will say your role/pay rate as well. You also have a time period you have to selected your invitation by, usually within 3 weeks. When you go to accept your invitation, you have to pay a $304.50 fee. $100 is a program activity fee (it goes to activities and events for CPers), then $200 is for the housing deposit, it's basically your first 2 weeks rent, and the other few dollars goes to the processing fee. After you pay this you go to the date selection area and get to pick your arrival/departure date. There's the 8th, 10th, 17th(my date!), 22nd, 31st of Aug., and possibly a 7th of Sept. All have a 1/6/12 departure date. Only the dates that have availability still will be available for you to pick from.

As for the apartment situation, its true you do not know where you are living until you get there, just like you will not know your exact work location until check-in as well. You are guaranteed the roommate who will live in the room with you. You can find them on your own and then both of you have to enter each other's info info into the roommate matching thing, or you sign up for roommate notification and they will match you with someone, but only based on your arrival date (your roommate has to have the same arrival date as you), age (wellness is under 21, non-wellness over 21), and gender. You can try to find apartment mates if you want more than a one bedroom, its not guaranteed, but you can all stand in line at check-in (the earlier you get there the better), and state your preferences and there's a chance you could all be put together. But, yeah check-in is where you state wellness/non-wellness, how many rooms, what building.


----------



## mpetras1

I have a question about the apartments... 

can you have friends stay over with you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mpetras1 said:


> I have a question about the apartments...
> 
> can you have friends stay over with you?



This is an easy one NO! Unless they are your friends who also live in the same complex they can spend the night. But friends from home or another apartment complex can't according to the rules.


----------



## Jool-e

I'm doing Merch for the Fall 2011 season. Can you somehow request where you want to work? I would would love to work in the Downtown Disney...do they actually place CP members there?


----------



## piratechick

Jool-e said:


> I'm doing Merch for the Fall 2011 season. Can you somehow request where you want to work? I would would love to work in the Downtown Disney...do they actually place CP members there?



Yes, you can request locations! All you have to do is just email your requests to recruiting. It's not 100 percent guaranteed that you will be placed there, but I've seen at least 90 percent of the people get their first choice location! And yes, they place a lot of cps at Downtown Disney! Actually, most of the cast members who work at Downtown Disney are cps, so you will not be alone!


----------



## magpie889

dsd83 said:


> Thanks!! I cried, I'm not going to lie, and then I ran around screaming till I found someone to tell lol I initially got off the phone and thought it was good interview, we talked for 30 minutes, we were laughing. Then I was like well I stumbled on one question, and did she understand how excited I was, and I really over analyzed it. So don't worry about it, you probably did great! If you were smiling and you answered honestly they can tell. Plus you were doing researching and asking questions before the interview so you went into that conversation prepared!!!
> 
> As for the date and apartment stuff here's how it goes:
> When you get accepted you get which program they accepted you for so it will say either Fall/Fall Advantage (if someone had selected both, i.e. one for back-up (don't worry I only had selected Fall, because I had other commitments during the summer)), and it will say your role/pay rate as well. You also have a time period you have to selected your invitation by, usually within 3 weeks. When you go to accept your invitation, you have to pay a $304.50 fee. $100 is a program activity fee (it goes to activities and events for CPers), then $200 is for the housing deposit, it's basically your first 2 weeks rent, and the other few dollars goes to the processing fee. After you pay this you go to the date selection area and get to pick your arrival/departure date. There's the 8th, 10th, 17th(my date!), 22nd, 31st of Aug., and possibly a 7th of Sept. All have a 1/6/12 departure date. Only the dates that have availability still will be available for you to pick from.
> 
> As for the apartment situation, its true you do not know where you are living until you get there, just like you will not know your exact work location until check-in as well. You are guaranteed the roommate who will live in the room with you. You can find them on your own and then both of you have to enter each other's info info into the roommate matching thing, or you sign up for roommate notification and they will match you with someone, but only based on your arrival date (your roommate has to have the same arrival date as you), age (wellness is under 21, non-wellness over 21), and gender. You can try to find apartment mates if you want more than a one bedroom, its not guaranteed, but you can all stand in line at check-in (the earlier you get there the better), and state your preferences and there's a chance you could all be put together. But, yeah check-in is where you state wellness/non-wellness, how many rooms, what building.



Good for you!! I would have cried to!! Thats so exciting! Congrats! I bet you are making all kinds of lists getting ready for it! Also thanks for all the information I really do appreciate it! Can I ask you one mroe question! After you did ur phone interview did u get an email saying thank you for interviewing and you will be notified within 3 to 4 weeks? I am just a little paranoid about it haha I have been reading a lot about people that got pended. But it does not say pended at all on it just thank you for interviewng and then said you will have results within 3 to 4 weeks and then it said stuff about housing info and fees. I need to stop being so anxious! ITs only day 2 since my interview!!! Again I want to say thank you for all your info your a big help!!!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> This is an easy one NO! Unless they are your friends who also live in the same complex they can spend the night. But friends from home or another apartment complex can't according to the rules.



that's right! I knew a couple people that got termed for this very reason. It's just not worth the risk. A couple of my roomies would go straight to security if that happened in our apartment. Sad, but true. Chances are the entire apartment would get termed, not just the person with the friend. 

Now... say your friend was a cp and lived in chatham. and say you lived in chatham, as well... then they could sleep over in your apartment... but even if they lived in patterson or vista they have to be out by 1am I believe. 

I did the SA 09 CP and guys and girls CAN stay over all night as long as they live in the same complex. I'm not sure if that has changed or not. Some of your roomies MIGHT NOT like it, though. Before you decide to have someone of the opposite sex over for the night---if that's something you're into--- PLEASE be respectful and talk to your roommates about it. Nothing is more awkward than being locked out of your own bedroom b/c they are having a private sleepover


----------



## dsd83

magpie889 said:


> Good for you!! I would have cried to!! Thats so exciting! Congrats! I bet you are making all kinds of lists getting ready for it! Also thanks for all the information I really do appreciate it! Can I ask you one mroe question! After you did ur phone interview did u get an email saying thank you for interviewing and you will be notified within 3 to 4 weeks? I am just a little paranoid about it haha I have been reading a lot about people that got pended. But it does not say pended at all on it just thank you for interviewng and then said you will have results within 3 to 4 weeks and then it said stuff about housing info and fees. I need to stop being so anxious! ITs only day 2 since my interview!!! Again I want to say thank you for all your info your a big help!!!



No problem! I had all the same questions too and people helped me out. I have been making lists!! It's usually not my thing, but it's helping keep everything I need to do organized! I did not get an e-mail, but do not worry!!! I saw a bunch of people got the e-mail, and a lot of them were accepted. I think it is just a courtesy thing from the interviewer, I think all have different styles, some send them, some don't. Also make sure on the DCP program's site you sign up for e-mail alerts (that's the web address below). Under the stay informed type in your e-mail. If you have not already. People who have not sometimes do not get alerted through e-mail. People have been pended, but some of those penders got accepted the other day!! Pending is just a you're not in yet, but they haven't said no either, and there could be many reason for being pended and no one knows why either. If you were pended it would say your decision is pending you'll hear by April 30th. Don't worry about that e-mail though!!! Ps. I was a nervous wreck, until I heard so I can totally relate! It's a stressful process to wait!! If you have anymore questions, if I know them I'll answer lol 

https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/newsletter/newsletter.html


----------



## magpie889

dsd83 said:


> No problem! I had all the same questions too and people helped me out. I have been making lists!! It's usually not my thing, but it's helping keep everything I need to do organized! I did not get an e-mail, but do not worry!!! I saw a bunch of people got the e-mail, and a lot of them were accepted. I think it is just a courtesy thing from the interviewer, I think all have different styles, some send them, some don't. Also make sure on the DCP program's site you sign up for e-mail alerts (that's the web address below). Under the stay informed type in your e-mail. If you have not already. People who have not sometimes do not get alerted through e-mail. People have been pended, but some of those penders got accepted the other day!! Pending is just a you're not in yet, but they haven't said no either, and there could be many reason for being pended and no one knows why either. If you were pended it would say your decision is pending you'll hear by April 30th. Don't worry about that e-mail though!!! Ps. I was a nervous wreck, until I heard so I can totally relate! It's a stressful process to wait!! If you have anymore questions, if I know them I'll answer lol
> 
> https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/newsletter/newsletter.html



Yea after I reread I realized it was just me being paranoid! haha! But I guess because I want to get in so bad! Thank you so much for all your help! You have answered so much for me! I guess only thing left for me is to play the waiting game! lol I will def let you know either way what I get! ?I hope I find out soon!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

epfootballcutie04 said:


> that's right! I knew a couple people that got termed for this very reason. It's just not worth the risk. A couple of my roomies would go straight to security if that happened in our apartment. Sad, but true. Chances are the entire apartment would get termed, not just the person with the friend.
> 
> Now... say your friend was a cp and lived in chatham. and say you lived in chatham, as well... then they could sleep over in your apartment... but even if they lived in patterson or vista they have to be out by 1am I believe.
> 
> I did the SA 09 CP and guys and girls CAN stay over all night as long as they live in the same complex. I'm not sure if that has changed or not. Some of your roomies MIGHT NOT like it, though. Before you decide to have someone of the opposite sex over for the night---if that's something you're into--- PLEASE be respectful and talk to your roommates about it. Nothing is more awkward than being locked out of your own bedroom b/c they are having a private sleepover



As of Fall 2010 that was still the case (girls and guys can stay together as long as its same complex.) really if someone gets there before 9 I don't think they have to be signed it. They could stay but you would be running the risk of getting sent home for nothing.


----------



## Kayla0929

Does anyone know yet when the blackout dates are for the fall program?  Or just how it works?


----------



## EEYORE :]

Hey. Has anyone here ever called Disney CP to see why they were placed in that particular role? I was just got accepted for QSFB and I just wanna know why that is. 
Also, I still have an audition but I don't want to accept til I know if I got character performer, so do you pretty much know when you leave the audition if you're in? B/c my audition is only 6 days before the last date I can accept the cp, so I'm just worried I won't know until after that date.
Thanks!


----------



## magpie889

EEYORE :];40346336 said:
			
		

> Hey. Has anyone here ever called Disney CP to see why they were placed in that particular role? I was just got accepted for QSFB and I just wanna know why that is.
> Also, I still have an audition but I don't want to accept til I know if I got character performer, so do you pretty much know when you leave the audition if you're in? B/c my audition is only 6 days before the last date I can accept the cp, so I'm just worried I won't know until after that date.
> Thanks!


If I were you I would call and ask a recruiter what to do! I would say that you are glad to be accepted, but u were wondering if accepting this option eliminates your chances of getting a character. Good Luck! and Congrats on getting in


----------



## Joanna71985

EEYORE :];40346336 said:
			
		

> Hey. Has anyone here ever called Disney CP to see why they were placed in that particular role? I was just got accepted for QSFB and I just wanna know why that is.
> Also, I still have an audition but I don't want to accept til I know if I got character performer, so do you pretty much know when you leave the audition if you're in? B/c my audition is only 6 days before the last date I can accept the cp, so I'm just worried I won't know until after that date.
> Thanks!



No. It can take a few weeks after the audition to know if you got performer. Technically you are supposed to accept your first role before, and if you pass the audition your role will switch over to performer.


----------



## kenziekinz09

From my email-If you do not respond to this invitation within the requested timeframe, we will assume you are no longer interested in your reserved role. You may still attend the audition, but will not be considered for other roles if you are not selected for a Character Performer role.


----------



## Tigger1234

EEYORE :];40346336 said:
			
		

> Hey. Has anyone here ever called Disney CP to see why they were placed in that particular role? I was just got accepted for QSFB and I just wanna know why that is.
> Also, I still have an audition but I don't want to accept til I know if I got character performer, so do you pretty much know when you leave the audition if you're in? B/c my audition is only 6 days before the last date I can accept the cp, so I'm just worried I won't know until after that date.
> Thanks!



Well Eeyore,  I think you should accept the role just in case you dont get character. And BTW you are going bc Tigger needs a roomie!!


----------



## EEYORE :]

Thanks. It said that in my email too. I don't want to sound rude about it because I am happy that I was accepted, however I really don't think I'd be happy doing quick service for 7-8 months, and would rather give that up to someone who would. If I don't accept this by the date but pass the audition then am I in the cp or not? I'm really confused


----------



## piratechick

EEYORE :];40347515 said:
			
		

> Thanks. It said that in my email too. I don't want to sound rude about it because I am happy that I was accepted, however I really don't think I'd be happy doing quick service for 7-8 months, and would rather give that up to someone who would. If I don't accept this by the date but pass the audition then am I in the cp or not? I'm really confused



QSFB is your backup role just in case you don't pass the audition. If you pass the audition, they automatically change your role from QSFB to Character Performer. So, you should accept your role now just in case because it might take about two weeks to get your results from the audition which is way pass your deadline ( I heard it takes anywhere from one to two weeks). My friend got her results like two weeks after she auditioned in my last program.


----------



## DisneyLuv06

i have question about work experience. it seems like the interviewers ask about previous work experience, what if you've never had a job before. will that affect if you get in or not?


----------



## khancock

DisneyLuv06 said:


> i have question about work experience. it seems like the interviewers ask about previous work experience, what if you've never had a job before. will that affect if you get in or not?



It is something that is taken into consideration, but plenty of people do the CP w/o previous experience.

Where I think it would come more into play would be assigning role and even more than that, assigning location.

For example, someone who has worked in a job that had a high volume of money handling may be placed in a busier location that handles money than someone who hasn't.  Someone who may have held a front desk job in a high end hotel, may have a higher chance of being placed in one of the deluxe resorts.

Doesn't always work that way, but someone who hasn't ever had a job wouldn't be immediately dismissed.


----------



## styx325

hey Guys, thinking of joining the DCP and wondering if you can answer some questions. Thanks!

1. Would it be best to take an online class at your school rather than taking an actual class? because i prefer
taking the actual class, but im worried that being the the program won't give me time for that. What do you think?

2. In you opinion, for the DCP, the presentation is on April 6, and you guys mentioned that the code you get after
lasts for a couple of days. So should i talk to my counselor first before the 6 about seeing whether i'll get credit or not?
And what courses that you know are exactly for credit in the program?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

styx325 said:


> hey Guys, thinking of joining the DCP and wondering if you can answer some questions. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Would it be best to take an online class at your school rather than taking an actual class? because i prefer
> taking the actual class, but im worried that being the the program won't give me time for that. What do you think?
> 
> 2. In you opinion, for the DCP, the presentation is on April 6, and you guys mentioned that the code you get after
> lasts for a couple of days. So should i talk to my counselor first before the 6 about seeing whether i'll get credit or not?
> And what courses that you know are exactly for credit in the program?



You should talk to your counsler to see if you'll get credit. You can always get a code by watching the E Presentation.


----------



## DisneyLuv06

khancock said:


> It is something that is taken into consideration, but plenty of people do the CP w/o previous experience.
> 
> Where I think it would come more into play would be assigning role and even more than that, assigning location.
> 
> For example, someone who has worked in a job that had a high volume of money handling may be placed in a busier location that handles money than someone who hasn't.  Someone who may have held a front desk job in a high end hotel, may have a higher chance of being placed in one of the deluxe resorts.
> 
> Doesn't always work that way, but someone who hasn't ever had a job wouldn't be immediately dismissed.



thanks!!! does anyone know of someone who hasn't had a job and got accepted to the college program?


----------



## EEYORE :]

DisneyLuv06 said:


> thanks!!! does anyone know of someone who hasn't had a job and got accepted to the college program?



ME! I've had volunteer experience but nothing with a paid job and I got


----------



## styx325

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> You should talk to your counsler to see if you'll get credit. You can always get a code by watching the E Presentation.



Thanks! Also i was wondering, if you HAVE to live in the housing areas, or can you just stay at home?


----------



## EEYORE :]

styx325 said:


> Thanks! Also i was wondering, if you HAVE to live in the housing areas, or can you just stay at home?



No you can stay at home; housing is 'encouraged' for the experiences, people, etc.


----------



## BabySimba

EEYORE :];40362026 said:
			
		

> ME! I've had volunteer experience but nothing with a paid job and I got



I'm the same as you. I had do some volunteer work to graduate high school, so I have that but no paid job. I'm trying to find one for this summer so I can put something on my resume.


----------



## hboo3

Just wondering if anyone else received an email stating that their application is in" the final descision stage"?  I have heard of emails saying "pending" so this is new to me.


----------



## Tiki :D

Hey! I'm new to all of this (not the CP but DISboards itself). 

I know that you get discounts at resorts when you're a CM but does anyone know if that includes everything? For example, could I go and get a CM discount on a spa package at the Grand Floridian? I haven't read anything similar to this question so I hope thats not because its just a stupid question


----------



## styx325

EEYORE :];40362102 said:
			
		

> No you can stay at home; housing is 'encouraged' for the experiences, people, etc.



Makes sense. I wish I can do it, but i live nearly 5 min. away from Disneyland lol. About the classes btw, whats the max credits you can possibly get? And how were they?


----------



## piratechick

Tiki :D said:


> Hey! I'm new to all of this (not the CP but DISboards itself).
> 
> I know that you get discounts at resorts when you're a CM but does anyone know if that includes everything? For example, could I go and get a CM discount on a spa package at the Grand Floridian? I haven't read anything similar to this question so I hope thats not because its just a stupid question



Yes, we get a discount there. It's about 10% some days and on special days, it's 30%. I went on a special day (special as in 'sale') and got a hot stone message with the 30% off and it was amazing!


----------



## resumeformats

Nice to read something new in this website. I'm glad someone made a new thread. More power to you mate.


----------



## Tiki :D

piratechick said:


> Yes, we get a discount there. It's about 10% some days and on special days, it's 30%. I went on a special day (special as in 'sale') and got a hot stone message with the 30% off and it was amazing!



That sounds awesome! Do they tell you when the special days are or do you have to call up and find out? 

Thanks so much for answering!


----------



## piratechick

Tiki :D said:


> That sounds awesome! Do they tell you when the special days are or do you have to call up and find out?
> 
> Thanks so much for answering!



They have them on the HUB on the discounts page.


----------



## magpie889

I just got my ACCEPTANCE!!!! Fall here I come


----------



## disneyrocksmysocks

magpie889 said:


> I just got my ACCEPTANCE!!!! Fall here I come



Congrats!  What role did you get?


----------



## dsd83

magpie889 said:


> i just got my acceptance!!!! Fall here i come



congrats!!!


----------



## psherman42

Last week I emailed Disney College Recruiting to request outdoor foods at the Magic Kingdom as my work location and never got a response. Should I just assume they got it?

Also, if you get placed in a restaurant, will you be able to pick up shifts at outdoor locations or is the training different?


----------



## TheWickerMan

magpie889 said:


> I just got my ACCEPTANCE!!!! Fall here I come




Congrats!


----------



## Joanna71985

magpie889 said:


> I just got my ACCEPTANCE!!!! Fall here I come



Congrats!



psherman42 said:


> Last week I emailed Disney College Recruiting to request outdoor foods at the Magic Kingdom as my work location and never got a response. Should I just assume they got it?
> 
> Also, if you get placed in a restaurant, will you be able to pick up shifts at outdoor locations or is the training different?



I don't believe there is any special training between QSR and ODF


----------



## beckysmith

Well, this is my fist time on the DIS board, so I suppose this thread is a good place to start.

What are the odds of getting a position you requested if you don't have any experience in that type of job before?

I really want FSFB, Hospitality, or Character Attendant but I've never had a job before other than babysitting here and there. It's not that I'm lazy, I just haven't really needed a job and the places I have applied aren't hiring me because I don't have experience. :/ I will be applying to a few more places soon, but anyway-

My worst nightmare is that I won't get accepted because I've never had a job or I end up in QSFB- that is the one thing I REALLY DON'T want to do day in and day out.

Any chances I'll end up with something I like, you think? That is if I get accepted 

I should also probably mention I'm a Spring 2012 hopeful.


----------



## magpie889

thankkk you alll  I got quick service!!!!


----------



## Tiki :D

Once you're accepted, is there any point in taking the tours? Like the backstage tours and such, or do you learn a good portion of it when you get there? Also, if it would still be a good idea to take a tour or two, would we still get a discount?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tink431

My son was accepted for the Fall Advantage program, but he may have difficulty with GPA at the time he graduates. At this moment he has 2.0, but may not when he gets to the end of the semester which is when he is to leave for Disney.  He already has an associated degree from a previous college.  I'm just afraid Disney will not allow him to be apart of the program if he does not finish the year with a 2.0.  Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Berlioz70

beckysmith said:


> What are the odds of getting a position you requested if you don't have any experience in that type of job before?



I wish there was something more solid to tell you, but it's really a toss up based on the person, the selected roles, and the recruiter. No way to know for sure.



Tiki :D said:


> Once you're accepted, is there any point in taking the tours? Like the backstage tours and such, or do you learn a good portion of it when you get there? Also, if it would still be a good idea to take a tour or two, would we still get a discount?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Oh yeah - I've taken 3 already, going on another on Saturday. I love the backstage tours. Since I work at MK, Keys to the Kingdom was boring to me, but it was fun to show my family where I work. The others have all been very interesting. The discounts vary based on the specific tours.

I also recommend the CM tours, I've been on about 5 of those and love them!!! I did Haunted Mansion, Indiana Jones, Holiday Services, Fantasmic!, and LMA. Hoping for a Great Movie Ride.



Tink431 said:


> My son was accepted for the Fall Advantage program, but he may have difficulty with GPA at the time he graduates. At this moment he has 2.0, but may not when he gets to the end of the semester which is when he is to leave for Disney.  He already has an associated degree from a previous college.  I'm just afraid Disney will not allow him to be apart of the program if he does not finish the year with a 2.0.  Any thoughts on the matter?



To be honest, Disney won't know. Once he's accepted, there is no additional follow up with the school; it's assumed the individual will take care of those things without Disney.


----------



## Tigger1234

Tink431 said:


> My son was accepted for the Fall Advantage program, but he may have difficulty with GPA at the time he graduates. At this moment he has 2.0, but may not when he gets to the end of the semester which is when he is to leave for Disney.  He already has an associated degree from a previous college.  I'm just afraid Disney will not allow him to be apart of the program if he does not finish the year with a 2.0.  Any thoughts on the matter?



Disney does not require a certain GPA to be part of the program. During my interview the didn't even ask me my GPA. It is up to your son's school if they need a certain GPA. My university does not, but I have heard some do. Hope this helps and best of luck to your son


----------



## beckysmith

Berlioz70 said:


> I wish there was something more solid to tell you, but it's really a toss up based on the person, the selected roles, and the recruiter. No way to know for sure.




Alrighty that's what I expected lol
Thank you for your answer!


----------



## Tink431

Berlioz70 said:


> To be honest, Disney won't know. Once he's accepted, there is no additional follow up with the school; it's assumed the individual will take care of those things without Disney.



Really...we were told they will call the school to find out if they have a 2.0.  He was accepted and we filled out all the paperwork and even paid the initial housing feel already. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## styx325

Hey guys! I was wondering how the classes are, and how they work along with your work schedule?

Also, would it be more reasonable to take an online class instead of the regular at my college, or will classes and work at the DCP wont interfere? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Tiki :D said:


> Once you're accepted, is there any point in taking the tours? Like the backstage tours and such, or do you learn a good portion of it when you get there? Also, if it would still be a good idea to take a tour or two, would we still get a discount?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The backstage tours are awesome (both the general tours, and the special CM tours)! I highly recommend them. For general tours I've done Keys to the Kingdom, Segway at Epcot, the Seeds tour at the Land. And for CM tours I've done Haunted Mansion, Everest, Living Seas, GMR, LMA, and a tour of AK



Berlioz70 said:


> Oh yeah - I've taken 3 already, going on another on Saturday. I love the backstage tours. Since I work at MK, Keys to the Kingdom was boring to me, but it was fun to show my family where I work. The others have all been very interesting. The discounts vary based on the specific tours.
> 
> I also recommend the CM tours, I've been on about 5 of those and love them!!! I did Haunted Mansion, Indiana Jones, Holiday Services, Fantasmic!, and LMA. Hoping for a Great Movie Ride..



Which tour are you doing on Sat?


----------



## cmash95

my son applied today but didn't get past the online interview. He answered all the questions honestly, mostly with agrees and stongly agree but they said no. they did say that he could reapply in september, but this is the second time he tried. I have to admit, I saw some of the questions and to be honest I don't think I would have passed. I guess disney can be picky though since they probably get tons of applications for several thousand jobs. I told him next time he needs to find someone who already works for the mouse to help him fill out the online interview


----------



## psherman42

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there is any special training between QSR and ODF



Awesome. Thank you! I hope I get placed in ODF but if not, I'd love to still be able to pick up a few ODF shifts just to experience something different.


----------



## Tiki :D

Joanna71985 said:


> The backstage tours are awesome (both the general tours, and the special CM tours)! I highly recommend them. For general tours I've done Keys to the Kingdom, Segway at Epcot, the Seeds tour at the Land. And for CM tours I've done Haunted Mansion, Everest, Living Seas, GMR, LMA, and a tour of AK



For the CM tours, what kind of tours are they? Are they similar to any other tours with general information or more based on the ride/area itself? There are so many that would be awesome to take! Which one was your favorite (of CM and regular)?


----------



## Berlioz70

Joanna71985 said:


> Which tour are you doing on Sat?



Wild Africa Trek at DAK - super duper excited!!



Tiki :D said:


> For the CM tours, what kind of tours are they? Are they similar to any other tours with general information or more based on the ride/area itself? There are so many that would be awesome to take! Which one was your favorite (of CM and regular)?



The CM tours are generally ride specific. You typically get to walk through the attraction with the lights on. They show you interesting props, hidden Mickeys, etc. Then you usually get to go through with the lights off, but are allowed to take pictures!

My fav CM tour was Haunted Mansion. My fav regular tour was the Undiscovered Epcot. I enjoyed both Segway tours (Around the World and Fort Wilderness) as well, just didn't like Keys to the Kingdom.


----------



## psherman42

How do you get to do CM tours?


----------



## PrincessOfHeartAqua

This is kind of a weird question, but I wanted to know:

Does Vista Way have Elevators?

If I do get accepted, I want to know if my grandparents can come visit, since I don't know if they can handle going up stairs.


----------



## piratechick

PrincessOfHeartAqua said:


> This is kind of a weird question, but I wanted to know:
> 
> Does Vista Way have Elevators?
> 
> If I do get accepted, I want to know if my grandparents can come visit, since I don't know if they can handle going up stairs.



There are elevators actually. They are locked though. Only used for the cleaning staff and EMTs who need to use it to reach the top floor. I didn't know they were there until my neighbors had to call the ambulance and I saw them come up that way. They are behind normal apartment doors and you need a key to use them. If you talk to housing and explain the situation, they might be able to help you.

Or, what you can do is at check-in request for an apartment that is on the first floor, so they don't have to go up the stairs when they visit.


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessOfHeartAqua said:


> This is kind of a weird question, but I wanted to know:
> 
> Does Vista Way have Elevators?
> 
> If I do get accepted, I want to know if my grandparents can come visit, since I don't know if they can handle going up stairs.



No unfortunately. None of the complexes have elevators



psherman42 said:


> How do you get to do CM tours?



You can sign up on the HUB, under Development Connection (just be aware, some of them fill up VERY fast).



Tiki :D said:


> For the CM tours, what kind of tours are they? Are they similar to any other tours with general information or more based on the ride/area itself? There are so many that would be awesome to take! Which one was your favorite (of CM and regular)?



Regular tour would be the Segway tour (it's not backstage, but a lot of fun). CM tour would be a tie between GMR, LMA, and Everest. They are all extremely interesting!



Berlioz70 said:


> Wild Africa Trek at DAK - super duper excited!!



Jealous! Can't wait to hear how it is (thinking about taking it).


----------



## PrincessOfHeartAqua

piratechick said:


> There are elevators actually. They are locked though. Only used for the cleaning staff and EMTs who need to use it to reach the top floor. I didn't know they were there until my neighbors had to call the ambulance and I saw them come up that way. They are behind normal apartment doors and you need a key to use them. If you talk to housing and explain the situation, they might be able to help you.
> 
> Or, what you can do is at check-in request for an apartment that is on the first floor, so they don't have to go up the stairs when they visit.



Thank you very much! Yeah I was thinking that if there was no Elevators to request a first floor apartment! I hope they don't fill up too fast though!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Tink431 said:


> Really...we were told they will call the school to find out if they have a 2.0.  He was accepted and we filled out all the paperwork and even paid the initial housing feel already. I guess we will have to wait and see.



I believe if they do contact your school its a before youre accepted thing. Not afterwards. I know 2.0 doesn't mean anything unless his school requires it. The school probably won't care as long as he's not looking to take classes for credit. If he's been accepted you guys should be good to go.

I've heard stories of schools not even knowing their kids were going period. So I'm not sure how they go about contacting the school.


----------



## beckysmith

This question might sound a little silly, but exactly what colors/shades of nail polish are acceptable? I love to paint my nails light pink, and that's pretty neutral in my opinion but I'm not really sure if it is according to Disney.


----------



## piratechick

beckysmith said:


> This question might sound a little silly, but exactly what colors/shades of nail polish are acceptable? I love to paint my nails light pink, and that's pretty neutral in my opinion but I'm not really sure if it is according to Disney.



Light pink is okay, as long as it's not noticeable and look natural. What they  don't like is loud colors and fake nails. I always wore natural pink for my nails and they said it was fine.


----------



## beckysmith

piratechick said:


> Light pink is okay, as long as it's not noticeable and look natural. What they  don't like is loud colors and fake nails. I always wore natural pink for my nails and they said it was fine.



Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## beckysmith

Okay, thought of another question. I know during Spring Break and other holidays you usually work longer hours because it's more crowded- If I applied for Spring Advantage (2012 hopeful) would I be working long hours like that the entire summer? I'm thinking the answer is yes, but I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## A Pirates Life 4 Me

I'm new to these boards but I am waiting to hear back from Disney about fall 2011 (its only been 3 days since my phone interview and it seems like FOREVER).
1. By applying later in the application process does it increase your chances of hearing back faster? (My top choices are Merch, QSFB Cashier and Attractions..I did not mean to apply this late it is just how it happened)
2. Are you more likely to get one of your top positions if you have a substantial amount of experience in it? I have 4 years of recent retail experience
3. Does anyone have any suggestions on which classes to take through Disney College?

Thank you so much for any feedback you can provide! It is much appreciated!


----------



## Praise2Him

Berlioz70 said:


> Wild Africa Trek at DAK - super duper excited!



Is there a CM discount for the Wild Africa Trek? My DD looked on the Hub but couldn't find one.



beckysmith said:


> What are the odds of getting a position you requested if you don't have any experience in that type of job before?





DisneyLuv06 said:


> thanks!!! does anyone know of someone who hasn't had a job and got accepted to the college program?



My DD got in (after being pended for a few weeks) and she had never had a job except for walking a neighbor's dog.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

A Pirates Life 4 Me said:


> I'm new to these boards but I am waiting to hear back from Disney about fall 2011 (its only been 3 days since my phone interview and it seems like FOREVER).
> 1. By applying later in the application process does it increase your chances of hearing back faster? (My top choices are Merch, QSFB Cashier and Attractions..I did not mean to apply this late it is just how it happened)
> 2. Are you more likely to get one of your top positions if you have a substantial amount of experience in it? I have 4 years of recent retail experience
> 3. Does anyone have any suggestions on which classes to take through Disney College?
> 
> Thank you so much for any feedback you can provide! It is much appreciated!



I don't think anyone can answer the first 2 as no one except Disney REALLY knows but it's not supposed to matter when you apply. As far as hearin back and your positions.


----------



## Berlioz70

Praise2Him said:


> Is there a CM discount for the Wild Africa Trek? My DD looked on the Hub but couldn't find one.



Nope. Since it's new, it'll likely be awhile before a discount is offered.


----------



## A Pirates Life 4 Me

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I don't think anyone can answer the first 2 as no one except Disney REALLY knows but it's not supposed to matter when you apply. As far as hearin back and your positions.



Okay, thank you for your reply!


----------



## AllisonMak

A Pirates Life 4 Me said:


> I'm new to these boards but I am waiting to hear back from Disney about fall 2011 (its only been 3 days since my phone interview and it seems like FOREVER).
> 1. By applying later in the application process does it increase your chances of hearing back faster? (My top choices are Merch, QSFB Cashier and Attractions..I did not mean to apply this late it is just how it happened)
> 2. Are you more likely to get one of your top positions if you have a substantial amount of experience in it? I have 4 years of recent retail experience
> 3. Does anyone have any suggestions on which classes to take through Disney College?
> 
> Thank you so much for any feedback you can provide! It is much appreciated!



1. Well...like someone said, I don't think any of us know for sure, but I applied around April 10 a year ago and heard back within 9 days. I applied the very first day I could this year and heard back 27 days later... So...that is MY experience, yes haha.
2. This I would also say yes to, as one of my roommates didn't even put merch as one of her choices, but worked retail back home...and that's what she got. But then again, my friend has worked so many restaurants & clothing stores...and she just got accepted for custodial. A role they added to her list DURING her interview.
3. If your school has any requirements regarding the classes, they may not let you take one of the exploration series...but that is what I took last semester and I loved it. (No homework/tests...just show up and be ready to talk!) I took Exploring Guest Services and I intend to take either Exploring HR or Exploring Disney Heritage this fall...the latter was filled when I went to sign up.


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

Hello everyone!

I just have a question about vacation time during the programs.  Is there a time period (like a week or so) that the CP gives off?  I'm thinking specifically for the Fall 2011 program (I'm calling tomorrow to set up my interview. Ahhh so nervous).  Or is it sort of like only weekends or 2 days a week off?


----------



## t-ho

beckysmith said:


> Okay, thought of another question. I know during Spring Break and other holidays you usually work longer hours because it's more crowded- If I applied for Spring Advantage (2012 hopeful) would I be working long hours like that the entire summer? I'm thinking the answer is yes, but I'd like to know for sure.



I haven't done a spring season, but I know that I worked a lot more during holidays , but it's only because the parks are open later.


----------



## t-ho

ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just have a question about vacation time during the programs.  Is there a time period (like a week or so) that the CP gives off?  I'm thinking specifically for the Fall 2011 program (I'm calling tomorrow to set up my interview. Ahhh so nervous).  Or is it sort of like only weekends or 2 days a week off?



I'm not sure if I'm going to answer this right, but i'm giving it a shot. When they mentioned full availability, they meant it. CP's work the worst hours, but what's worse to someone at one location is great from someone else. You'll get two days off a week. It's likely you'll get them in a row if you are taking a class. But those are regular days off. If you want a vacation, you can simply request it off like any other day


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just have a question about vacation time during the programs.  Is there a time period (like a week or so) that the CP gives off?  I'm thinking specifically for the Fall 2011 program (I'm calling tomorrow to set up my interview. Ahhh so nervous).  Or is it sort of like only weekends or 2 days a week off?



You don't get any kind of vacation time at all aside from your 2 days off a week. They are normally back to back days off but not Sat and Sun. they are called weekends because they are your weekend. My weekend was almost always Teusday Wednesday. But I also had a week where I got Thursday and Saturday off. So it's not always back to back days.

Edit: You can request time off but normally if it's a week you won't get it what I've seen people do is request Friday Sat Sun and Mon off. Since Sunday starts the new week you would only be missing 2 days of the week in both weeks and you would have 4 days off in a row enough time to go home unless you have to drive a long ways.


----------



## Praise2Him

Berlioz70 said:


> Nope. Since it's new, it'll likely be awhile before a discount is offered.



Thank you - that's what I figured!


----------



## Shortney

I've been reading about the CM tours on the previous page. Does anyone know if they have ever done one for pirates? I would love to go on that one! Also, what is the price range for the cm tours, and what discount have you received for regular tours like Segway, kttk etc?


----------



## A Pirates Life 4 Me

AllisonMak said:


> 1. Well...like someone said, I don't think any of us know for sure, but I applied around April 10 a year ago and heard back within 9 days. I applied the very first day I could this year and heard back 27 days later... So...that is MY experience, yes haha.
> 2. This I would also say yes to, as one of my roommates didn't even put merch as one of her choices, but worked retail back home...and that's what she got. But then again, my friend has worked so many restaurants & clothing stores...and she just got accepted for custodial. A role they added to her list DURING her interview.
> 3. If your school has any requirements regarding the classes, they may not let you take one of the exploration series...but that is what I took last semester and I loved it. (No homework/tests...just show up and be ready to talk!) I took Exploring Guest Services and I intend to take either Exploring HR or Exploring Disney Heritage this fall...the latter was filled when I went to sign up.



Thank you that was really helpful! I hope I get in and get to do merch I have a lot of experience in it and it's my first choice! Fingers crossed! Thanks for the helpful comments and suggestion!


----------



## beckysmith

Anyone know what the most/least requested roles are?
I hear Attractions is the most and QSFB/Custodial is the least.

But I'm mostly trying to figure out how often Hospitality, Character Attendant, and FSFB are requested as compared to the other roles.


----------



## AllisonMak

A Pirates Life 4 Me said:


> Thank you that was really helpful! I hope I get in and get to do merch I have a lot of experience in it and it's my first choice! Fingers crossed! Thanks for the helpful comments and suggestion!



Np! Good luck


----------



## pinke7319

I applied for Spring '11 in October and didn't pass the web interview. I've done a lot of research and I'm now ready to try again. My six-months isn't up until April 7th so my question is should I apply for fall '11 then?

Basically, I'm worried that applying later in the process will hurt my chances. Will I have the same chance as everybody else or should I just wait to apply in August for Spring '12?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

pinke7319 said:


> I applied for Spring '11 in October and didn't pass the web interview. I've done a lot of research and I'm now ready to try again. My six-months isn't up until April 7th so my question is should I apply for fall '11 then?
> 
> Basically, I'm worried that applying later in the process will hurt my chances. Will I have the same chance as everybody else or should I just wait to apply in August for Spring '12?



Being late isn't supposed to hurt you...but its a total judgement call. If you fail in April you could apply again in October which isn't that far into the Spring 12 apps so I say the risk is worth the reward.

In other words yes apply haha


----------



## psherman42

pinke7319 said:


> I applied for Spring '11 in October and didn't pass the web interview. I've done a lot of research and I'm now ready to try again. My six-months isn't up until April 7th so my question is should I apply for fall '11 then?
> 
> Basically, I'm worried that applying later in the process will hurt my chances. Will I have the same chance as everybody else or should I just wait to apply in August for Spring '12?



Apply!! It's worth the risk. You can still apply for spring if you don't get accepted.


----------



## Joanna71985

beckysmith said:


> Anyone know what the most/least requested roles are?
> I hear Attractions is the most and QSFB/Custodial is the least.
> 
> But I'm mostly trying to figure out how often Hospitality, Character Attendant, and FSFB are requested as compared to the other roles.



All 3 are pretty requested (especially character attendant of those 3).



Shortney said:


> I've been reading about the CM tours on the previous page. Does anyone know if they have ever done one for pirates? I would love to go on that one! Also, what is the price range for the cm tours, and what discount have you received for regular tours like Segway, kttk etc?



I've never seen one offered for Pirates. The CM tours are free. As for the regular tours, there is a wide range of prices. They go from about $20 (the Behind the Seeds tour) to over $200 (Backstage Magic). The discounts range from 20% (I think) to 50% off. I don't believe any others besides the new AK tour have no discount


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

psherman42 said:


> Aww I'm so sorry!! That happened to me when I applied for spring.  I'm retaking it today(my application finally reopened!) and I'm so nervous. Are you going to try again for next spring?



I am ABSOLUTELY going to try again!  I want this SO bad and I am going to keep on trying! I love Disney so much, this is my dreammm!


----------



## psherman42

*idreamofdisney* said:


> I am ABSOLUTELY going to try again!  I want this SO bad and I am going to keep on trying! I love Disney so much, this is my dreammm!



Good luck when you reapply!!! The second time worked for me so hopefully you'll have the same luck!


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

Hi I'm back with another question haha

Does anyone know when Disney stops accepting applications for the Fall 2011 CP?  I already submitted mine and had my phone interview yesterday morning (wish me luck!).  I'm just curious, perhaps thinking about telling a friend to apply as well (but I sort of want to make sure I get in first lol).


----------



## psherman42

I believe sometime in April?


----------



## DisneySooner

ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> Hi I'm back with another question haha
> 
> Does anyone know when Disney stops accepting applications for the Fall 2011 CP?  I already submitted mine and had my phone interview yesterday morning (wish me luck!).  I'm just curious, perhaps thinking about telling a friend to apply as well (but I sort of want to make sure I get in first lol).



The DCP website lists campus presentations all the way up through late April, so I'm assuming one could still apply pretty late into April


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

DisneySooner said:


> The DCP website lists campus presentations all the way up through late April, so I'm assuming one could still apply pretty late into April



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## beckysmith

One of the roles I've been considering is Housekeeping, 
& Just curious, is Housekeeping a tipped role for CPs? I know not everyone leaves tips, but I always do and just thought about that. I checked the DCP site and it doesn't say anything about it.

I have also heard that if you have a tipped role they take more out of your paycheck..


Can anyone clear this up for me? 
If anyone has worked in Housekeeping during their CP, please shed some light on this for me. Thanks!


----------



## Jool-e

This thread and people's responses to it have been so helpful! But it seems like I come up with new questions every day. Here's a few more:


1. I know that candles are not allowed in the apartments, but what about incense? I really like to use it (provided my roommates don't mind of course).

2. How do the discounts for hotels work? If I use my discount, do I have to stay in the room? For example, I have a very close friend who has a four year old and very limited funds and I would love to use my discount to get them a room. Is that possible? What about for family members? Actually, any insight on discounts is helpful, lol.

3. What are the rules about drinking? Obviously underage drinking is not allowed, but is there any scenario where people who are all over the age of 21 would get in trouble/termed for it? 

That's all for now!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Jool-e said:


> This thread and people's responses to it have been so helpful! But it seems like I come up with new questions every day. Here's a few more:
> 
> 
> 1. I know that candles are not allowed in the apartments, but what about incense? I really like to use it (provided my roommates don't mind of course).
> 
> 2. How do the discounts for hotels work? If I use my discount, do I have to stay in the room? For example, I have a very close friend who has a four year old and very limited funds and I would love to use my discount to get them a room. Is that possible? What about for family members? Actually, any insight on discounts is helpful, lol.
> 
> 3. What are the rules about drinking? Obviously underage drinking is not allowed, but is there any scenario where people who are all over the age of 21 would get in trouble/termed for it?
> 
> That's all for now!



1) Yes they are allowed and plug in air freshners are allowed just remember to be respectful to your room mate some people are effected by different smells.

2) You don't have to stay with them but if you do you get a bigger discount. (I think)

3) Only one I can think of is if you are caught giving alcohol to people underage or if you go to work drunk or something. But if you're not working and not driving you can drink in your apartment as much as you want.


----------



## rhisjer

cmash95 said:


> my son applied today but didn't get past the online interview. He answered all the questions honestly, mostly with agrees and stongly agree but they said no. they did say that he could reapply in september, but this is the second time he tried. I have to admit, I saw some of the questions and to be honest I don't think I would have passed. I guess disney can be picky though since they probably get tons of applications for several thousand jobs. I told him next time he needs to find someone who already works for the mouse to help him fill out the online interview




Honesty is the best policy, but you have to remember when answering the online questions, you are there to serve the guests! Safety is always an issue and customer service is not just average, it's Disney Service.  What would Disney want you to say when responding to the questions?  Good Luck!


----------



## rhisjer

dsd83 said:


> When you go to accept your invitation, you have to pay a $304.50 fee. $100 is a program activity fee (it goes to activities and events for CPers), then $200 is for the housing deposit, it's basically your first 2 weeks rent, and the other few dollars goes to the processing fee.



I cried and ran around screaming as well.  The whole deposit situation though... I'm a current CP Spring Advantage 2011 and we only had to put down $100 deposit.  There was no housing deposit, they take that out of your paycheck each week.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

rhisjer said:


> I cried and ran around screaming as well.  The whole deposit situation though... I'm a current CP Spring Advantage 2011 and we only had to put down $100 deposit.  There was no housing deposit, they take that out of your paycheck each week.



Fall 2011 is the first program to have the housing deposit.


----------



## grlwonder

Do you only pay when you accept, or do you also have to pay something when you arrive? I still haven't done the CP yet, but since I want to sign up for spring 2012 my parents are going to go with me and help me pay everything.


----------



## t-ho

grlwonder said:


> Do you only pay when you accept, or do you also have to pay something when you arrive? I still haven't done the CP yet, but since I want to sign up for spring 2012 my parents are going to go with me and help me pay everything.



In order to finish accepting, you have to pay that $304 only after you pay will you get to pick your arrival and departure dates. Once you're down at WDW you'll need start up $ to buy essentials for the apt. and then to leave off of until you have a substantial pay check.


----------



## grlwonder

t-ho said:


> In order to finish accepting, you have to pay that $304 only after you pay will you get to pick your arrival and departure dates. Once you're down at WDW you'll need start up $ to buy essentials for the apt. and then to leave off of until you have a substantial pay check.


 

So there is nothing to pay once you get down there DCP related? I know that in some buildings where you have to sign papers they don't let parents in. Thanks


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

grlwonder said:


> So there is nothing to pay once you get down there DCP related? I know that in some buildings where you have to sign papers they don't let parents in. Thanks



Nope you do all of your paying before hand besides anything you may need from the stores like Walmart and Target. But you're right the parents aren't allowed to go through the check in/casting/apartment meetings with you. After wards they can stay as long as they like but can't spend nights which I don't think you would want anyways.

Also since you pay the housing fee your second check which is normally hit twice for rent (2 weeks worth of rent) will actually be decent so you only need money for about a month and you would get paid well in 2 weeks so you would have money left over! By the way I'm a Spring 12 hopeful as well good luck!


----------



## grlwonder

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Nope you do all of your paying before hand besides anything you may need from the stores like Walmart and Target. But you're right the parents aren't allowed to go through the check in/casting/apartment meetings with you. After wards they can stay as long as they like but can't spend nights which I don't think you would want anyways.
> 
> Also since you pay the housing fee your second check which is normally hit twice for rent (2 weeks worth of rent) will actually be decent so you only need money for about a month and you would get paid well in 2 weeks so you would have money left over! By the way I'm a Spring 12 hopeful as well good luck!


 

Now I feel better hahaha! Thanks so much! It's not really me but my parents who are concerned about it more than me . Good luck to you too!


----------



## SC_DisneyLuvR

Hello all of you fellow Disney fans! So, I am new to the thread/site, but have been lurking a few days. So, I've went through most, if not all pages of this thread. Yeah, I'm doing my research. I haven't known about the program all that long. Maybe 6 months to a year. I ran across it by accident, and no one i have come across has ever heard of it. I have my phone interview on Wednesday. I'm kind of nervous about it. I feel the interview questions won't be bad, but my only concern is showing how excited I am on the phone. lol

Anyways, I have a few questions.

1) Seeing as it is kind of late to be applying, do I still have a good shot of being accepted? I'm pretty open to most any role, and my top 3 are QSFB, Housekeeping, and Attractions. I chose about 8 on the checklist because they all seemed like something I could see myself doing for a good while. I wasn't sure if there is a deadline on being able to apply or not. Of course, I'm assuming since people are still applying and being interviewed, that they are still accepting people.

2) Any suggestions/advice you'd give to someone that hasn't been away from home all that long before?


----------



## beckysmith

SC_DisneyLuvR said:


> Hello all of you fellow Disney fans! So, I am new to the thread/site, but have been lurking a few days. So, I've went through most, if not all pages of this thread. Yeah, I'm doing my research. I haven't known about the program all that long. Maybe 6 months to a year. I ran across it by accident, and no one i have come across has ever heard of it. I have my phone interview on Wednesday. I'm kind of nervous about it. I feel the interview questions won't be bad, but my only concern is showing how excited I am on the phone. lol
> 
> Anyways, I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) Seeing as it is kind of late to be applying, do I still have a good shot of being accepted? I'm pretty open to most any role, and my top 3 are QSFB, Housekeeping, and Attractions. I chose about 8 on the checklist because they all seemed like something I could see myself doing for a good while. I wasn't sure if there is a deadline on being able to apply or not. Of course, I'm assuming since people are still applying and being interviewed, that they are still accepting people.
> 
> 2) Any suggestions/advice you'd give to someone that hasn't been away from home all that long before?



Hahaha I know exactly what you mean! I've been telling all my friends about this program and everyone is like "what is that?" I've only known about it for a month or two, and I have absolutely no idea how I came across it.

Anyway, as I've heard they're often in need of QSFB so as long as all goes well interview wise and there's room you should be fine. 
I also don't hear of a lot of people who have a top choice of Housekeeping, so maybe one of those positions is open too.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## SC_DisneyLuvR

beckysmith said:


> Hahaha I know exactly what you mean! I've been telling all my friends about this program and everyone is like "what is that?" I've only known about it for a month or two, and I have absolutely no idea how I came across it.
> 
> Anyway, as I've heard they're often in need of QSFB so as long as all goes well interview wise and there's room you should be fine.
> I also don't hear of a lot of people who have a top choice of Housekeeping, so maybe one of those positions is open too.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!



Okay, thanks for the quick response. You've helped calm some of my nerves.


----------



## tigger40

Hello, I had my phone interview about 3 weeks ago, and I have not heard anything back yet, and I think reading some of these posts where people say they got their acceptance letter after like 1 week.. that made me SO nervous!! How long does the typical letters take?


----------



## SC_DisneyLuvR

tigger40 said:


> Hello, I had my phone interview about 3 weeks ago, and I have not heard anything back yet, and I think reading some of these posts where people say they got their acceptance letter after like 1 week.. that made me SO nervous!! How long does the typical letters take?



I have read that it takes 3-4 weeks after the phone interview. Sometimes it does take awhile.  Good luck.


----------



## tigger40

Thanks! You made me less nervous! thank you!


----------



## cuethemusic

tigger40 said:


> Hello, I had my phone interview about 3 weeks ago, and I have not heard anything back yet, and I think reading some of these posts where people say they got their acceptance letter after like 1 week.. that made me SO nervous!! How long does the typical letters take?



It depends.  At least for last program it really seemed like their was no method to how they were accepting people, some were accepted quicker than others. I know those who applied early had to wait longer in most cases. I applied the first day apps came out and waited just over 3 weeks before hearing back.


----------



## beckysmith

Can CPs get the discount for their family if they book reservations (for a cruise) during their program even if the trip isn't until after the program?

I know this is so so so early in advance, but I'm a Spring 2012 hopeful, and I know my parents have always wanted to go to Alaska and their 25th anniversary is a couple months after my program would end- and I know Disney has a cruise to Alaska, so this thought bubble popped into my head about a Disney cruise.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## piratechick

beckysmith said:


> Can CPs get the discount for their family if they book reservations (for a cruise) during their program even if the trip isn't until after the program?
> 
> I know this is so so so early in advance, but I'm a Spring 2012 hopeful, and I know my parents have always wanted to go to Alaska and their 25th anniversary is a couple months after my program would end- and I know Disney has a cruise to Alaska, so this thought bubble popped into my head about a Disney cruise.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Unfortunately, you have to be a cast member at the time of your cruise. My friend tried getting a discount for the cruise (which was booked for after the program) during her program, but they wouldn't allow her.


----------



## jtetrick3

Hey everyone...I am applying for a fall internship at Disney World and I have passed the online part and next I have a phone interview. I have questions on what certain questions they might ask in different fields.

1) Merchandise?

2) Hospitality?

3) Recreation?

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## PaintedRedRoses

jtetrick3 said:


> Hey everyone...I am applying for a fall internship at Disney World and I have passed the online part and next I have a phone interview. I have questions on what certain questions they might ask in different fields.
> 
> 1) Merchandise?
> 
> 2) Hospitality?
> 
> 3) Recreation?
> 
> Thanks Again!!!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1249034 - that thread is really helpful. Certainly helped me a lot. Good luck! 






I have a question - When they mail thing in the actual snail mail way, which address to they send it to? Because I know they asked for a permanent and temporary address. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## manda90

can someone give me a sample of their hours for MEO? i'm curious as to what shifts i will possibly get. i'm interested in learning more about hours at any of the parks.


----------



## t-ho

manda90 said:


> can someone give me a sample of their hours for MEO? i'm curious as to what shifts i will possibly get. i'm interested in learning more about hours at any of the parks.



I have the same question, because I'm MEO too


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

manda90 said:


> can someone give me a sample of their hours for MEO? i'm curious as to what shifts i will possibly get. i'm interested in learning more about hours at any of the parks.



Well I know after like 7 theres no MEO parking crews any longer because it's free to park. Not sure if they show up when people are leaving I honestly forget. But I'm assuming the run normal hours from anytime an hour before open and after close.


----------



## manda90

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well I know after like 7 theres no MEO parking crews any longer because it's free to park. Not sure if they show up when people are leaving I honestly forget. But I'm assuming the run normal hours from anytime an hour before open and after close.



thanks! if anyone could expand upon this answer, i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## emcclay

Hi everyone! I have a few questions about the DCP.  First of all, do they take students from community colleges? Also, I am hoping to go next year during the fall, when I am 23 going on 24.  Will I be considered "old" for the program?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Yes, they def take people from CCs. Also, I was 24 on my program and wasn't even the oldest in my apartment (one 26 and one 28). There are several people who do the program that are married and with kids as well.


----------



## SweaterInJune

emcclay said:


> Hi everyone! I have a few questions about the DCP.  First of all, do they take students from community colleges? Also, I am hoping to go next year during the fall, when I am 23 going on 24.  Will I be considered "old" for the program?
> 
> Thanks!



Most of the CPs in my location are from community colleges.  I was 24 when I did my program--just after graduation.  When my best friend was on her program, she knew a CP who was 79!  So, while you may be older than many of the CPs, you will still be certain to find a base of friends who share your values and/or dreams.  I met some of my best friends ever on my CP--they were all younger than me by a few years.  Good luck in your decision process!


----------



## emcclay

Ok, that makes me feel better.  Thanks for the responses!


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

For those of you who have done the program already, do you remember what time during the day you got your acceptance email? I've been constantly checking mine for the past 9 days, but I feel like checking every five minutes past 10pm is pointless.  

Do they send out the emails early in the day, like before noon, or could it be sent out at any time?


----------



## Cais

emcclay said:


> Ok, that makes me feel better.  Thanks for the responses!



I'll be 23 going on 24 when I start this Fall too, so I'm in the same boat as you .



ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> For those of you who have done the program already, do you remember what time during the day you got your acceptance email? I've been constantly checking mine for the past 9 days, but I feel like checking every five minutes past 10pm is pointless.
> 
> Do they send out the emails early in the day, like before noon, or could it be sent out at any time?



I got mine at 1:14PM on a Friday. Take that as you will.


----------



## piratechick

ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> For those of you who have done the program already, do you remember what time during the day you got your acceptance email? I've been constantly checking mine for the past 9 days, but I feel like checking every five minutes past 10pm is pointless.
> 
> Do they send out the emails early in the day, like before noon, or could it be sent out at any time?



It could be sent out at any time. I've heard of people getting emails at the middle of the day, early in the morning, and I even knew a few people who got their email in the middle of the night. So, expect it at anytime. Also, don't be worry if you don't get any email and just the folder. I never got an email. Only the folder in the mail. So, check your mailbox as well!


----------



## Prock

Is it possible to extend your CP?  I thought I had read something about someone staying after their initial program was done but couldn't find anything else about it.


----------



## piratechick

Prock said:


> Is it possible to extend your CP?  I thought I had read something about someone staying after their initial program was done but couldn't find anything else about it.



Yes, you can extend! You can stay for another semester. I'm planning on extending my Fall program into the Spring. You are allow to extend up to a year.


----------



## psherman42

manda90 said:


> can someone give me a sample of their hours for MEO? i'm curious as to what shifts i will possibly get. i'm interested in learning more about hours at any of the parks.


What about QSFB? 



ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> For those of you who have done the program already, do you remember what time during the day you got your acceptance email? I've been constantly checking mine for the past 9 days, but I feel like checking every five minutes past 10pm is pointless.
> 
> Do they send out the emails early in the day, like before noon, or could it be sent out at any time?


It can come anytime. I got mine around 4:00(CT) in the afternoon.


----------



## aznshents

t-ho said:


> I have the same question, because I'm MEO too



Main Entrance Ops (at Magic Kingdom anyways) work a few things. One is turnstiles, one is Parade Audience Control (PAC) and one is Conductor for the Magic Kingdom Railroad that goes around the park (you won't be driving, just doing stuff along the stops). From what I have heard, you will be trained for Conductor/PAC or Turnstiles/PAC (although people have been all three? Not sure). 

The MEO people I know at MK pick up shifts like crazy, I know some people who work 50+ hours a week picking up shifts, and then people who only work 30-35. You'll probably work 6 hour or 8 hour shifts at a time, unless you pick up parades. I'm a Vacation Planner myself and I pick up PAC shifts all the time- last week I worked 48 hours in the course of five days (60 hours) because I was doing two parade shifts and a vacation planning shift a day.


----------



## Prock

Do you have to re apply or do you just say that you'd like to stay


----------



## Prock

piratechick said:


> Yes, you can extend! You can stay for another semester. I'm planning on extending my Fall program into the Spring. You are allow to extend up to a year.



Do you have to re apply or do you just say that you would like to stay for an extra semester


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Prock said:


> Do you have to re apply or do you just say that you would like to stay for an extra semester



You reapply and they will check your record card and see if you are eligible to extend.


----------



## PaintedRedRoses

When they mail thing in the actual snail mail way, which address to they send it to? Because I know they asked for a permanent and temporary address.

Just curious if I need to be checking my mail box like crazy / bugging the front office of my apt or just wait for my parents to let me know.


----------



## manda90

aznshents said:


> Main Entrance Ops (at Magic Kingdom anyways) work a few things. One is turnstiles, one is Parade Audience Control (PAC) and one is Conductor for the Magic Kingdom Railroad that goes around the park (you won't be driving, just doing stuff along the stops). From what I have heard, you will be trained for Conductor/PAC or Turnstiles/PAC (although people have been all three? Not sure).
> 
> The MEO people I know at MK pick up shifts like crazy, I know some people who work 50+ hours a week picking up shifts, and then people who only work 30-35. You'll probably work 6 hour or 8 hour shifts at a time, unless you pick up parades. I'm a Vacation Planner myself and I pick up PAC shifts all the time- last week I worked 48 hours in the course of five days (60 hours) because I was doing two parade shifts and a vacation planning shift a day.



Thank you!!!


----------



## mebbradley

Cais said:


> I'll be 23 going on 24 when I start this Fall too, so I'm in the same boat as you .
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine at 1:14PM on a Friday. Take that as you will.



I got mine at 11:02 Pm on a Friday night!


----------



## megarella

PaintedRedRoses said:


> When they mail thing in the actual snail mail way, which address to they send it to? Because I know they asked for a permanent and temporary address.
> 
> Just curious if I need to be checking my mail box like crazy / bugging the front office of my apt or just wait for my parents to let me know.





They send it to your temporary address.


----------



## psherman42

PaintedRedRoses said:


> When they mail thing in the actual snail mail way, which address to they send it to? Because I know they asked for a permanent and temporary address.
> 
> Just curious if I need to be checking my mail box like crazy / bugging the front office of my apt or just wait for my parents to let me know.



Mine got sent to my apartment. I was pretty surprised because I was expecting it to go to my permanent address.


----------



## PaintedRedRoses

megarella said:


> They send it to your temporary address.





psherman42 said:


> Mine got sent to my apartment. I was pretty surprised because I was expecting it to go to my permanent address.



Ahh okay. thanks.

Guess I'll have to start bugging the front office (they can't even put a netflix envelope in my box in a timely fashion so you can imagine what anything else would be like )


----------



## Ikcerog

Greetings everyone, and thank you Joanna for starting this thread, and to all for previous renditions. They've answered dozens and dozens of questions and concerns on so many of our minds.

I get a bit lost reading through the the abbreviations that are used frequently; foremost on my mind is "CM"; what is it, and how does it differ from a CP?

Would anyone care to put together a quick guide to some common abbreviations and their translation, or perhaps there already is a resource for this?

Thank you!


----------



## beckysmith

Can you request to work somewhere after you've been accepted?
I will be applying for Spring 2012 and I've got my top choices and places I'd like to work for those roles figured out, but if I were to get accepted for something other than my top three and didn't get a chance to request any place for that particular role, would I be able to request a location then? Just curious.


----------



## BabySimba

Ikcerog said:


> Greetings everyone, and thank you Joanna for starting this thread, and to all for previous renditions. They've answered dozens and dozens of questions and concerns on so many of our minds.
> 
> I get a bit lost reading through the the abbreviations that are used frequently; foremost on my mind is "CM"; what is it, and how does it differ from a CP?
> 
> Would anyone care to put together a quick guide to some common abbreviations and their translation, or perhaps there already is a resource for this?
> 
> Thank you!



A CM means Cast Member, I believe, and that can be in relation to any of the Disney employees, including CP (college program). Instead of calling their workers employee's (or whatever) Disney calls them Cast Members. When you're working you are "on stage". They don't wear "uniforms", they wear "costumes". It all adds up to being apart of the entertainment business. Disney Cast Members are all apart of a show, basically.

I hope I explained that right!


----------



## aleetsch

Hi there, I'm scheduled for a phone interview for the WDW college program and I'm wondering if anyone has any tips for me? Anything is helpful!


----------



## Ikcerog

BabySimba said:


> A CM means Cast Member, I believe, and that can be in relation to any of the Disney employees, including CP (college program). Instead of calling their workers employee's (or whatever) Disney calls them Cast Members. When you're working you are "on stage". They don't wear "uniforms", they wear "costumes". It all adds up to being apart of the entertainment business. Disney Cast Members are all apart of a show, basically.



Absolutely, and thank you!

It was things like QSFB, FSFB, CM (vs. CP), ICP, etc. that were confusing me, but with CM being the last of them I did not understand.
I was aware of the 'Guests' translation, but had given no thought to 'Costumes'; kudos!


----------



## BabySimba

Ikcerog said:


> Absolutely, and thank you!
> 
> It was things like QSFB, FSFB, CM (vs. CP), ICP, etc. that were confusing me, but with CM being the last of them I did not understand.
> I was aware of the 'Guests' translation, but had given no thought to 'Costumes'; kudos!



QSFB - Quick Service Food and Beverage (popcorn stands, ice cream stands, take out places etc.)
FSFB - Full Service Food and Beverage (restaurant stuff like seating, waiter(tress))
CM vs. CP - Like I said, all employees are Cast Members (CMs) including College Program participants (CPs). College Program participants must be American and attending college and/or university to work as a CP at Disney. They also get to live in the Disney apartments. Regular CM's can be full-time or part-time ordinary people but they are not given a place to live like the CPs. It's all explained on the College Program website.
ICP - International College Program (those from out of the US who are attending university in their own country or are apart of a college/university that is associated with an American university/college. Standards are a lot stricter than the American CP. Trust me, I've tried to get in but since I'm at community college and not in university, I don't get in. Sucks. ICPs are also given a place to live in the apartment complexes with the American CPs. The International College Program website has a lot more information.)
Here's an extra one you might come across:
CRPs - Cultural Representative Program (People from around the world who want to work at their country's pavilion in the World Showcase at EPCOT. No post-secondary education is required, but it may look better on your resume. They also stay at Disney apartments. This one I'm signing up for. )

Hope that helps.


----------



## t-ho

aznshents said:


> Main Entrance Ops (at Magic Kingdom anyways) work a few things. One is turnstiles, one is Parade Audience Control (PAC) and one is Conductor for the Magic Kingdom Railroad that goes around the park (you won't be driving, just doing stuff along the stops). From what I have heard, you will be trained for Conductor/PAC or Turnstiles/PAC (although people have been all three? Not sure).
> 
> The MEO people I know at MK pick up shifts like crazy, I know some people who work 50+ hours a week picking up shifts, and then people who only work 30-35. You'll probably work 6 hour or 8 hour shifts at a time, unless you pick up parades. I'm a Vacation Planner myself and I pick up PAC shifts all the time- last week I worked 48 hours in the course of five days (60 hours) because I was doing two parade shifts and a vacation planning shift a day.



Awesome. My only question would be for the other three parks without the railroad. Would they just do PAC and turnstiles? I love PAC. I did it during my 1st CP and I was QSFB


----------



## Prock

I was wondering if anyone had the same interview experience as me.  I have 7 roles written down, my interviewer didnt ask me what my top 4 were, but she did ask me some scenario questions for I think 5 of them.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## DisneySooner

Ikcerog said:


> Absolutely, and thank you!
> 
> It was things like QSFB, FSFB, CM (vs. CP), ICP, etc. that were confusing me, but with CM being the last of them I did not understand.
> I was aware of the 'Guests' translation, but had given no thought to 'Costumes'; kudos!



I found this giant list of abbreviations on the introduction board here. It helped me, and might help you too! 

Linky Dink


----------



## TheWickerMan

For the last couple years I have been used to DLR meaning "David Lee Roth"; needless to say I was confused over several of the posts on this forum.


----------



## Joanna71985

t-ho said:


> Awesome. My only question would be for the other three parks without the railroad. Would they just do PAC and turnstiles? I love PAC. I did it during my 1st CP and I was QSFB



Main Entrance can also include the parking lot. So that would include the front entrance, directing cars, the trams, ect. 



beckysmith said:


> Can you request to work somewhere after you've been accepted?
> I will be applying for Spring 2012 and I've got my top choices and places I'd like to work for those roles figured out, but if I were to get accepted for something other than my top three and didn't get a chance to request any place for that particular role, would I be able to request a location then? Just curious.



Yes you can


----------



## Cais

beckysmith said:


> Can you request to work somewhere after you've been accepted?
> I will be applying for Spring 2012 and I've got my top choices and places I'd like to work for those roles figured out, but if I were to get accepted for something other than my top three and didn't get a chance to request any place for that particular role, would I be able to request a location then? Just curious.



I got accepted for Attractions, and didn't get a chance to bring up where I would like to work during the phone interview other than saying it was my top choice. So I shot them an email when I had accepted and been added to their system with my top choices and applicant number and they had it noted on my file .


----------



## PaintedRedRoses

Cais said:


> I got accepted for Attractions, and didn't get a chance to bring up where I would like to work during the phone interview other than saying it was my top choice. So I shot them an email when I had accepted and been added to their system with my top choices and applicant number and they had it noted on my file .



OOOO I was wondering this too, so thanks for that answer  I haven't been accepted (or denied) yet but I'm hopeful. If I get merch I definitely have a couple places I would greatly prefer working. 

Attractions was my other top choice but I know my top choices are probably not even worth asking for (although, if I get that I'll still ask. Never hurts to ask)


----------



## t-ho

Joanna71985 said:


> Main Entrance can also include the parking lot. So that would include the front entrance, directing cars, the trams, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> This, I know. Because during my interview, I was telling the lady " I just want to drive the tram and get people going to the happiest place on earth".  I'd like to be outside directing traffic and driving all the time. So that's why I was wondering about PAC ( which like I said is fun too ) and turnstiles. How much time are you at each? Is is possible to always be outside? And going further into it, for breaks and starting/ending your shifts  (1) how do you get around  and (2) do you use those little paper slips telling you where to go if there is a rotation among jobs? It seems to me like you'd be doing one of the other all day long because of costuming differences.


----------



## Kilayi

I know they recommend waiting to buy shoes until you get down there, but I'm in costuming. As far as I have seen its a global costume, right? Does anyone know what kind of shoes/socks it requires?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Black shoes with black socks! You're right, costuming is global!


----------



## Kilayi

Berlioz70 said:


> Black shoes with black socks! You're right, costuming is global!



so just the non-logo sneakers? Cool. I'm trying to get what I can before I go down to keep from having a lot of costs all at once I arrive.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Kilayi said:


> so just the non-logo sneakers? Cool. I'm trying to get what I can before I go down to keep from having a lot of costs all at once I arrive.



Go to Walmart and get their shoes! Seriously the slip resistant work shoes at Walmart are great. When you feet start to hurt in them buy some Dr Scholes. You'll be fine your whole program with those.

(Tredsafe is the brand they are like 20 bucks)


----------



## DisneySooner

Here's a question for ya guys, Does anyone know of any CP's with no reprimands that applied for a second CP that did not get accepted?


----------



## indianabrit

I have a question. It's kind of silly.

What does it mean to graduate from the DCP? Is it just the completion of the program?

also, once you have graduated does that make you eligible for the summer alumni program?


----------



## Ikcerog

I was also wondering if there is a time of the year when Spring (of the following year) applications begin to be taken?
I will be following the official CP site in anticipation, but a time frame would be great.
Thank you!


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

DisneySooner said:


> Here's a question for ya guys, Does anyone know of any CP's with no reprimands that applied for a second CP that did not get accepted?



I think it largely depends on what role you're applying for. The really selective ones like Concierge are always hard to get, alumni status or not, though being an alum helps. Lots of people who have reprimands or restricted rehire status are able to get rehired in spite of that, so I would say having 0 reprimands would mean you're pretty likely to get accepted a second time.



indianabrit said:


> I have a question. It's kind of silly.
> 
> What does it mean to graduate from the DCP? Is it just the completion of the program?
> 
> also, once you have graduated does that make you eligible for the summer alumni program?



It means exactly what you think! And yep, after your first CP is done you can apply for the summer alumni program.



Ikcerog said:


> I was also wondering if there is a time of the year when Spring (of the following year) applications begin to be taken?
> I will be following the official CP site in anticipation, but a time frame would be great.
> Thank you!



Applications for Spring are usually available online in late August. "Official" recruitment season starts in early September, when some campuses have live presentations. You can do the e-presentation online as soon as apps are available if you want to apply early.


----------



## Praise2Him

Kilayi said:


> so just the non-logo sneakers? Cool. I'm trying to get what I can before I go down to keep from having a lot of costs all at once I arrive.



My DD is in costuming and she said - yes, non logo sneakers are fine. Although a lot of CPs get the ones from WalMart as WDW_lover_in_SC said.

Also you wear black socks with long pants but white socks with shorts


----------



## Kilayi

Praise2Him said:


> My DD is in costuming and she said - yes, non logo sneakers are fine. Although a lot of CPs get the ones from WalMart as WDW_lover_in_SC said.
> 
> Also you wear black socks with long pants but white socks with shorts



Thanks! Here's another random question for you about acceptable watches....Would either of these watches be too "unusual" to be counted as "Disney Look appropriate"? I'm not sure how strict they'd be about watches...
http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/eleeno/retro_telephone/
http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/eleeno/orbit/


----------



## Practically.Perfect

Kilayi said:


> Thanks! Here's another random question for you about acceptable watches....Would either of these watches be too "unusual" to be counted as "Disney Look appropriate"? I'm not sure how strict they'd be about watches...
> http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/eleeno/retro_telephone/
> http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/eleeno/orbit/



I'm not really sure about those, but most people I worked with that wore a watch had a Disney watch they got after they got there. You can get some good deals at Cast connections


----------



## PaintedRedRoses

Kilayi said:


> Thanks! Here's another random question for you about acceptable watches....Would either of these watches be too "unusual" to be counted as "Disney Look appropriate"? I'm not sure how strict they'd be about watches...
> http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/eleeno/retro_telephone/
> http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/eleeno/orbit/



No idea, but those are both really cool! If only I knew how to actually tell time with those. (I can....it just takes me a really long time to figure it out)


----------



## aznshents

Kilayi said:


> Thanks! Here's another random question for you about acceptable watches....Would either of these watches be too "unusual" to be counted as "Disney Look appropriate"? I'm not sure how strict they'd be about watches...
> http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/eleeno/retro_telephone/
> http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/eleeno/orbit/



Are those wide band watches? I couldn't tell from the photos. They frown upon wide band watches and watches that have bands that aren't a neutral color. The color of the bands is fine, and it looks like a normal-ish watch otherwise (except for the face), the width may be an issue though.

I've never been spoken to about my watch, but I have a Mickey watch with a brown band.


----------



## Kilayi

Haha, thanks guys! I'm not planning on getting one of these *just* for the CP, I've been eyeing the watches on that website for a couple of years now, and my boyfriend offered to get me one as a birthday gift 



			
				Practically.Perfect said:
			
		

> 'm not really sure about those, but most people I worked with that wore a watch had a Disney watch they got after they got there. You can get some good deals at Cast connections


I'll definitely keep that in mind, thanks! I keep forgetting about the Cast Connections store, I'll probably end up getting one there too. I guess they wouldn't tell me to take off a Mickey watch, unless it's huge, lol



			
				PaintedRedRoses said:
			
		

> No idea, but those are both really cool! If only I knew how to actually tell time with those. (I can....it just takes me a really long time to figure it out)


those are some of the easier watches to read on that site, did you look at some of the other ones? lol



			
				aznshents said:
			
		

> Are those wide band watches? I couldn't tell from the photos. They frown upon wide band watches and watches that have bands that aren't a neutral color. The color of the bands is fine, and it looks like a normal-ish watch otherwise (except for the face), the width may be an issue though.
> 
> I've never been spoken to about my watch, but I have a Mickey watch with a brown band.


Well, it says the faces are 32mm wide, and it looks like the band may be 10mm less or so, is that too wide?


----------



## PaintedRedRoses

Kilayi said:


> those are some of the easier watches to read on that site, did you look at some of the other ones? lol



lol no, but now I have to. 

OMG I just looked. As if regular watches are hard enough to read, those are impossible!

...I'll just sit in the corner rocking back and forth with my digital watch


----------



## hotblooded

I applied for the Spring 2011 CP and got in as Custodial, though I could not participate because of family issues that arose shortly before my program was to start. I am now hoping to go down for Fall 2012... a long way off, but I can't help but start to plan in order to fill the void I feel stuck at school this semester.

I checked off 7 roles last time and got my last choice, though I would have been happy to do it just to work in Disney World. However, I am rethinking my strategy for next time. I really want to be an Attractions host, so I'm considering only checking off that one role. I fear if I add Merch, QSFB, or Custodial again, I'll just be sidelined into one of those solely because I'm willing to do it.

Does Disney frown upon people that only select one role? I don't want to get rejected for appearing picky. This time, I know what I want, and I hope that won't count against me.


----------



## indianabrit

hotblooded said:


> I checked off 7 roles last time and got my last choice, though I would have been happy to do it just to work in Disney World. However, I am rethinking my strategy for next time. I really want to be an Attractions host, so I'm considering only checking off that one role. I fear if I add Merch, QSFB, or Custodial again, I'll just be sidelined into one of those solely because I'm willing to do it.
> 
> Does Disney frown upon people that only select one role? I don't want to get rejected for appearing picky. This time, I know what I want, and I hope that won't count against me.



I think just checking one choice will decrease your chances of getting back into the program. I think the best thing for you to do would be to check the same ones that you did before and just stress to your interviewer your interest in working attractions.


----------



## beckysmith

How often do the buses run? For example, I hear they run to the grocery store and the mall and walmart, but how often do those ones come to the apartment complexes? & What about the buses to work? If you work at a resort will they drop you off at that resort?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

beckysmith said:


> How often do the buses run? For example, I hear they run to the grocery store and the mall and walmart, but how often do those ones come to the apartment complexes? & What about the buses to work? If you work at a resort will they drop you off at that resort?



The bus to Walmart & Publix run every 30 minutes (on certain days). The rest of the week it runs every hour!
Most of buses heading to resorts will pick up from the apartment complexes. The only time you would have to transfer buses is if you're headed to one of the Magic Kingdom resorts.
Depending on where you want go, the bus you want may run every 20-30 minutes.


----------



## psherman42

I know this has been asked before but I can't find the answer. What's the Cast Member discount for the water parks?


----------



## GraceysGirl

hotblooded said:


> I applied for the Spring 2011 CP and got in as Custodial, though I could not participate because of family issues that arose shortly before my program was to start. I am now hoping to go down for Fall 2012... a long way off, but I can't help but start to plan in order to fill the void I feel stuck at school this semester.
> 
> I checked off 7 roles last time and got my last choice, though I would have been happy to do it just to work in Disney World. However, I am rethinking my strategy for next time. I really want to be an Attractions host, so I'm considering only checking off that one role. I fear if I add Merch, QSFB, or Custodial again, I'll just be sidelined into one of those solely because I'm willing to do it.
> 
> Does Disney frown upon people that only select one role? I don't want to get rejected for appearing picky. This time, I know what I want, and I hope that won't count against me.



Attractions was my first choice when I applied and when I got in for Merchandise I was actually disappointed. Now I can't imagine working anywhere else! Guest interaction is generally more in depth in merchandise. I think that the people you work with are more important than the job you do.


----------



## BrityBrit

I was a CP Fall 09' as a photopass photographer for Magic Kingdom. Loved it so much I extended for Spring 10' and was a park greeter at Animal Kingdom

loved my time at both...though they were both so different. 
Now I'm a Campus Rep for 7 universities in my area. I'm a busy girl!


----------



## pinke7319

I'm looking for some advice,

I had my interview last night and she asked me which program length I was interested in. Somehow my nerves got to me, I guess, and I said I could do the Fall advantage even though I certainly can't because my school is on quarters... Should I wait to see if I get accepted/pended/rejected and just contact them if I was assigned to Fall advantage or should I call now and tell them my mistake?

I have been beating myself up all night about saying that! Anyways some friendly help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## DisneyLuver02391

pinke7319 said:


> I'm looking for some advice,
> 
> I had my interview last night and she asked me which program length I was interested in. Somehow my nerves got to me, I guess, and I said I could do the Fall advantage even though I certainly can't because my school is on quarters... Should I wait to see if I get accepted/pended/rejected and just contact them if I was assigned to Fall advantage or should I call now and tell them my mistake?
> 
> I have been beating myself up all night about saying that! Anyways some friendly help would be very much appreciated.



Definitely contact them right away and let them know that you could do the Fall Advantage QUARTER or regular Fall season.  They cannot change your season once you have accepted, so do it NOW.  But best of luck and I hope to meet you down there!!!!


----------



## indianabrit

DisneyLuver02391 said:


> Definitely contact them right away and let them know that you could do the Fall Advantage QUARTER or regular Fall season.  They cannot change your season once you have accepted, so do it NOW.  But best of luck and I hope to meet you down there!!!!



Do this! My interviewer asked me if I would be interested in the Fall Advantage and I said yes because I didn't think anything of it/I was kind of hoping I could have a semester off from school 

Lo and Behold. I got Fall Advantage. Contact them immediately!!!


----------



## pinke7319

Thank you! I called and they switched it over no problem, however they warned me that it would lower my chances because most of the open positions are in the advantage. Too bad my college runs until late June...


----------



## JoEliz713

hotblooded said:


> I applied for the Spring 2011 CP and got in as Custodial, though I could not participate because of family issues that arose shortly before my program was to start. I am now hoping to go down for Fall 2012... a long way off, but I can't help but start to plan in order to fill the void I feel stuck at school this semester.
> 
> I checked off 7 roles last time and got my last choice, though I would have been happy to do it just to work in Disney World. However, I am rethinking my strategy for next time. I really want to be an Attractions host, so I'm considering only checking off that one role. I fear if I add Merch, QSFB, or Custodial again, I'll just be sidelined into one of those solely because I'm willing to do it.
> 
> Does Disney frown upon people that only select one role? I don't want to get rejected for appearing picky. This time, I know what I want, and I hope that won't count against me.



NO! DO NOT JUST CHOOSE ONE, it will actually harm your chances exponentially. Every interviewer I have ever talked to (both Disney/non-disney) use things like that as a tool to find out if a person is fexible, has a great attitude and isn't afraid to do the dirty work. The more you apply the better it looks because it projects an image of excitment and willingness to work for the company in any position which is really desirable for an employer. I applied for over 15 positions and only trimmed off Character during my interview because I couldn't make it to the Salt Lake Audition like I had originally planned. But! What I did do was narrow down my wants to 4 and wrote out why I wanted to work there before my interview. This isn't hard to bring up in the interview because most will ask if there are specific roles you are particularly interested in and that is a perfect time to plug where you want to work and why. Because of this I got Attractions for Fall, which was one of my 4 favorite roles. 
Who knows, like others said you may not get the role you really want but will end up loving the role you get! Take a chance and have an adventure!


----------



## hotblooded

JoEliz713 said:


> NO! DO NOT JUST CHOOSE ONE, it will actually harm your chances exponentially.



Thanks for the concrete advice. I really appreciate everyone's replies.

I would hate to come off as inflexible because there are many roles I could see myself happy with (Recreation, Merch, Hospitality, Bell Services/Dispatch, MEO turnstiles), but my dream is to work on Rock 'n Roller Coaster, Spaceship Earth, Living with the Land, Splash Mountain, or a Fantasyland rotation. Attractions hold so many amazing memories for me, and I would love to be a part of the show. I hope I can convey that in my interview.


----------



## JoEliz713

Like I said, for me the best way to convey that I really wanted to interact with the guests in an Attractions/Attendant type role was to write out my answers before hand so I could see that they were thought out and supported and conveyed what I really wanted to say. The interviewer actually laughed and asked me to slow down because I had so much good information she was having a hard time writing it all down as I was talking and I found out a week later. 
Hindsight I wished I had plugged wanting spiel roles more, or that I was minoring in museum studies and would love to work at one of the various Hall of fames or exhibit type attractions, but live and learn!


----------



## Joanna71985

JoEliz713 said:


> Like I said, for me the best way to convey that I really wanted to interact with the guests in an Attractions/Attendant type role was to write out my answers before hand so I could see that they were thought out and supported and conveyed what I really wanted to say. The interviewer actually laughed and asked me to slow down because I had so much good information she was having a hard time writing it all down as I was talking and I found out a week later.
> Hindsight I wished I had plugged wanting spiel roles more, or that I was minoring in museum studies and would love to work at one of the various Hall of fames or exhibit type attractions, but live and learn!



You can always send a request to recruiting (as long as it's a few weeks before you arrive).


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JoEliz713 said:


> Like I said, for me the best way to convey that I really wanted to interact with the guests in an Attractions/Attendant type role was to write out my answers before hand so I could see that they were thought out and supported and conveyed what I really wanted to say. The interviewer actually laughed and asked me to slow down because I had so much good information she was having a hard time writing it all down as I was talking and I found out a week later.
> Hindsight I wished I had plugged wanting spiel roles more, or that I was minoring in museum studies and would love to work at one of the various Hall of fames or exhibit type attractions, but live and learn!



It really depends on what kind of person you are. Writing it down and studying the answers worked for you. But for me I'm afraid it would sound too scripted. I can sort of improvise what I'm saying as I go along without it sounding too random. 

So to others don't feel like you have to do it any one way. Do what feels comfortable to you.


----------



## Jool-e

Back with more...

Are the beds in the apartments twin or extra long twin?

How do the discounts on park tickets work? I read on another site that you can sign in up to 3 people, up to 12 times a year. And obviously you would have to be with them. But the post was old so idk if that's still the case.


----------



## Joanna71985

Jool-e said:


> Back with more...
> 
> Are the beds in the apartments twin or extra long twin?
> 
> How do the discounts on park tickets work? I read on another site that you can sign in up to 3 people, up to 12 times a year. And obviously you would have to be with them. But the post was old so idk if that's still the case.



Twin, I believe

The Maingate works like this: you are able to let in up to 3 people on 6 different occassions. However, they don't carry over. So if you only bring in 2 people one time, the third person does not carry over (and is wasted). And yes, you have to be there to let them in at the turnstyles.


----------



## carly3592

Joanna71985 said:


> Twin, I believe
> 
> The Maingate works like this: you are able to let in up to 3 people on 6 different occassions. However, they don't carry over. So if you only bring in 2 people one time, the third person does not carry over (and is wasted). And yes, you have to be there to let them in at the turnstyles.



Just to clarify... the 3 people you let in on your 6 days doesn't have to be the same, right?  Just 6 days are on your pass, and on those 6 days you can have 1-3 people with you?  Or am I getting it wrong?


----------



## Joanna71985

carly3592 said:


> Just to clarify... the 3 people you let in on your 6 days doesn't have to be the same, right?  Just 6 days are on your pass, and on those 6 days you can have 1-3 people with you?  Or am I getting it wrong?



The 3 people do not have to be the same (as they are not linked to the Maingate). They can be anyone you choose.


----------



## Jool-e

Joanna71985 said:


> Twin, I believe
> 
> The Maingate works like this: you are able to let in up to 3 people on 6 different occassions. However, they don't carry over. So if you only bring in 2 people one time, the third person does not carry over (and is wasted). And yes, you have to be there to let them in at the turnstyles.



Do I get a discount if I want to purchase tickets for extra people or if I can't be there to accompany them?

Thanks!


----------



## glendalais

Jool-e said:


> Do I get a discount if I want to purchase tickets for extra people or if I can't be there to accompany them?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, all Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies receive a 10% Discount on _Walt Disney World_ Resort _Magic Your Way_ Tickets, as well as a discount on _Disneyland_ Resort One-Day and One-Day _ParkHopper_ Tickets.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Two Questions:

I know that rent is included with your paycheck, but what other expenses do you have to pay for the program?

Also, if you want to say... be a disney princess... when do you audition and how does that line up with the program application process? 
Like if I wanted to do the program the second semester of my sophomore year, when would I need to audition and apply and such?


----------



## indianabrit

Disneyfreak508 said:


> Two Questions:
> 
> I know that rent is included with your paycheck, but what other expenses do you have to pay for the program?
> 
> Also, if you want to say... be a disney princess... when do you audition and how does that line up with the program application process?
> Like if I wanted to do the program the second semester of my sophomore year, when would I need to audition and apply and such?



When you accept you have to pay the $300 dollar activities fee. Aside from that you just pay your rent and food.


----------



## beckysmith

Can someone please explain the laundry situation to me?
I've heard you buy a card thing that costs 5$ and you get two or three bucks on it to use towards laundry- but you don't have to buy a new one every time right? Can you just put more money on that one card? 
And do the machines take quarters or just those cards?


----------



## EEYORE :]

Disneyfreak508 said:


> Also, if you want to say... be a disney princess... when do you audition and how does that line up with the program application process?
> Like if I wanted to do the program the second semester of my sophomore year, when would I need to audition and apply and such?



When you have your phone interview you tell them you plan to audition, and then you can choose from a list of places they're holding auditions to attend.


----------



## t-ho

beckysmith said:


> Can someone please explain the laundry situation to me?
> I've heard you buy a card thing that costs 5$ and you get two or three bucks on it to use towards laundry- but you don't have to buy a new one every time right? Can you just put more money on that one card?
> And do the machines take quarters or just those cards?



Yes, you buy the card for $5 then load it with however much you'd like. The machines don't accept quarters. The good thing is you don't do too much laundry because you will be in your costume ALL THE TIME and costuming washes those for you. Washers cost $1 and Dryers cost $1 so it's not too bad.


----------



## Ikcerog

t-ho said:


> Washers cost $1 and Dryers cost $1 so it's not too bad.



Thank you, as well as Becky (and anyone else who brought it up) for discussing this; it crossed my mind the other night, and I neglected to post.
[Also, thank you for mentioning that the costumes are taken care of, and washing them yourself is not required.]

On a separate subject:
Are there any discounts that apply to the Disney golf courses? I haven't seen any information regarding that.
I do realize that golfing time would be at a premium, working during a CP, but the possibility is enticing.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

beckysmith said:


> Can someone please explain the laundry situation to me?
> I've heard you buy a card thing that costs 5$ and you get two or three bucks on it to use towards laundry- but you don't have to buy a new one every time right? Can you just put more money on that one card?
> And do the machines take quarters or just those cards?



Also the thing about it being 5 dollars is that you have to use a 5 dollar bill to buy it. You can't put like 20 in there and put it all on the card until after you buy the card with a 5...it's stupid.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Ikcerog said:


> Thank you, as well as Becky (and anyone else who brought it up) for discussing this; it crossed my mind the other night, and I neglected to post.
> [Also, thank you for mentioning that the costumes are taken care of, and washing them yourself is not required.]
> 
> On a separate subject:
> Are there any discounts that apply to the Disney golf courses? I haven't seen any information regarding that.
> I do realize that golfing time would be at a premium, working during a CP, but the possibility is enticing.



I'm going to say yes because I asked this once a while back and think they said certain courses have discounts. But someone will clarify it for you soon. Someone who really knows.


----------



## GraceysGirl

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Also the thing about it being 5 dollars is that you have to use a 5 dollar bill to buy it. You can't put like 20 in there and put it all on the card until after you buy the card with a 5...it's stupid.



Also you don't pay $5 and just get the card. You put in a 5 dollar bill and get the card which has a $4 starting balance on it.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hi?...


----------



## styx325

I just finished my phone interview! A lil nerve racking, but now the waiting begins -__-


----------



## Shannah

Can Canadians be in the college program? I'm in a Marine Biology co-op program and want to do one of my work terms in Disney, but I don't know where to start.


----------



## DisneyLuver02391

Shannah said:


> Can Canadians be in the college program? I'm in a Marine Biology co-op program and want to do one of my work terms in Disney, but I don't know where to start.



Unfortunately, I don't think you can do the CP per-se, but I believe you can do the International Program!  https://www.disneyinternationalprograms.com/

From how it looks, there is an International CP, so give it a look!


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

I have been accepted to do the CP for Fall 2011, but I'm not so sure that it would be a good idea for me right now.  If I decline does it hurt my chances of getting accepted if I apply again?


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> I have been accepted to do the CP for Fall 2011, but I'm not so sure that it would be a good idea for me right now.  If I decline does it hurt my chances of getting accepted if I apply again?



Not at all. The only things that you could do which would hurt your chances of rehire are leave the program early once it's started or get fired.


----------



## EmilyCooper

Hi everyone!

I'm too young to do the program now - I'm a junior in high school - but I was wondering if I could watch the e-presentation anyway? As in, could I watch the presentation but not apply for the program (then be able to apply for it years from now)?

Thanks!


----------



## r1009t

EmilyCooper said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm too young to do the program now - I'm a junior in high school - but I was wondering if I could watch the e-presentation anyway? As in, could I watch the presentation but not apply for the program (then be able to apply for it years from now)?
> 
> Thanks!



Of course you can! I've been watching it since I was a junior in hs anyway, lol.


----------



## MisguidedSabrina

I am so excited.
I was supposed to be going back to school in August but I couldn't get any financial aid for the program I wanted to do, and my parents talked me out of it. 
But I decided to just pay for a class and then I'll be able to apply for the college program for spring 2012.


----------



## EEYORE :]

What is Mission Timekeeper? And where do I find it?
Also when I log in where can I find if they've changed my role over from qsfb to entertainment?
Thanks!


----------



## Laken :))

Congrats !! Thats what ill be doing this fall and im so nervous and excited......I feel like there is no preparing for it though


----------



## chattgirl509

Hello all I just had my phone interview today and I am so nervous they told me it should be about 2-3 weeks before I hear anything, has anyone heard before this?


----------



## AllyCatAria

Hello everyone,

I'm new here. I admit, I didn't read most of the board, but I did a light search and didn't come up with anything. 

Has anyone in CP been in the Costuming department? What was your experience like there?

Sorry if this has been brought up already. 

Thanks!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

chattgirl509 said:


> Hello all I just had my phone interview today and I am so nervous they told me it should be about 2-3 weeks before I hear anything, has anyone heard before this?



Some hear in a week. Some here in 4 weeks. Some in 5. Some pend for a few weeks/months. It's all really random.


----------



## psherman42

chattgirl509 said:


> Hello all I just had my phone interview today and I am so nervous they told me it should be about 2-3 weeks before I hear anything, has anyone heard before this?



Some hear in about a week, others longer. I heard 10 days after my interview.


----------



## Dreamstuff

EEYORE :];40783308 said:
			
		

> What is Mission Timekeeper? And where do I find it?
> Also when I log in where can I find if they've changed my role over from qsfb to entertainment?
> Thanks!


It's a game it should be in the left hand side of the screen after you've logged in. And where it says your check in date it should say your role.


----------



## disdude89

Anyone know the "official" size of the beds?  Like twin or twin extra long? I'm just asking because i have some old extra long sheets from college and was wondering if they'd fit...thanks


----------



## swverausc214

disdude89 said:


> Anyone know the "official" size of the beds?  Like twin or twin extra long? I'm just asking because i have some old extra long sheets from college and was wondering if they'd fit...thanks



The checklist of things to bring just says "twin-size sheets" without the XL. But I'm not sure if there's really that much of a difference in the size to matter.


----------



## t-ho

swverausc214 said:


> The checklist of things to bring just says "twin-size sheets" without the XL. But I'm not sure if there's really that much of a difference in the size to matter.



There is a difference! Those XL ones will be too long and won't fit your bed and will come off when you move in your sleep and what not.


----------



## dairylives

Hey! This is my first post, and I'm sorry if this has been asked already,but I was just accepted into the College Program as a concierge.  I've looked around, but haven't found a really in depth idea of what a concierge does at WDW.  I have been concierge at my current job at The Henry Ford in Dearborn MI, but I'm guessing it will be quite different.


----------



## elybay

Hello!

I'm from Bavaria, Germany and I'm studying Tourism Management. As I am a huge Disney fan I spent a few days in Orlando last year and it was simply amazing. Of course I would love to do an internship at Disney World...However, having read a lot about the programs Disney offers I feel as if I still don't know anything about them...
First of all I asked myself if there is a chance for a German student to work at a Disney Hotel. I guess this would be a professional internship, wouldn't it? (I cannot apply for the international college proagram, as my university was not on the list)
I was also worried about the housing situation...Well, I'm not fastidious, I am rather worried about transportation as I probably wouldn't have a car.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

elybay said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm from Bavaria, Germany and I'm studying Tourism Management. As I am a huge Disney fan I spent a few days in Orlando last year and it was simply amazing. Of course I would love to do an internship at Disney World...However, having read a lot about the programs Disney offers I feel as if I still don't know anything about them...
> First of all I asked myself if there is a chance for a German student to work at a Disney Hotel. I guess this would be a professional internship, wouldn't it? (I cannot apply for the international college proagram, as my university was not on the list)
> I was also worried about the housing situation...Well, I'm not fastidious, I am rather worried about transportation as I probably wouldn't have a car.



In Walt Disney World you def. don't need a car. There are buses for transportation that will take you around. Also I've never known there to be certain college/universities that can apply. It could be different for the ICP I've just never heard that. Its been my understanding that anyone in college can participate in the CP.


----------



## glendalais

Only students attending recognised Post-Secondary institutions may apply to the _Disney International Programs_ (J-1) Academic Exchange program. In Germany, this only allows for students of Munich Business School in Munich, Bavaria and International Business School Berlin in Berlin to apply.

All German nationals, regardless of whether they are or are not in school, are welcome to apply to the Cultural Representative programme. As part of this programme, Participants work in the Germany pavilion at _Epcot_ sharing their culture and language with our Guests. For more, information, please  visit the _Disney International Programs_ website on the matter (Informationen in deutscher Sprache hier unter dem Titel "Kulturelle Beauftragtenerfahrung").

Other than these two options, all other Disney Internships and Programs opportunities (including, but not limited to, the _Disney College Program_, _Disney CareerStart Program_ and _Disney Professional Internships Program_) are limited to persons attending a post-secondary institution (or having recently completed High School, for the _Disney CareerStart Program_) in the United States, and who hold unrestricted work authorization (i.e. U.S. Nationality or Legal Permanent Resident status).

If you are interested in pursuing other opportunities with Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, you may wish to explore opportunities with _Disneyland Paris_. Each year, _Disneyland Paris_ welcomes more than 1,000 students from across the European Union on various professional internships and apprentices, as well as various Hourly Guest Service internships which lead to the acquisition of various technical degrees recognised by the Government of France's _Ministère du Travail, de l'Emploi et de la Santé_. _Disneyland Paris_ is also proud to offer company-sponsored housing and assistance with transportation costs to many of it's Cast Members. For more information, visit Disneyland Paris Casting's website or ring them directly on +33 01 64 74 61 01.


----------



## elybay

First of all thank you so much for your answers. I am already in touch with a manager at Disneyland Paris who helps me to get a little "summer job" at a Disney Hotel in Paris this year...I am dying to work there for a few weeks during my semester break.



glendalais said:


> ...
> 
> Other than these two options, all other Disney Internships and Programs opportunities (including, but not limited to, the _Disney College Program_, _Disney CareerStart Program_ and _Disney Professional Internships Program_) are limited to persons attending a post-secondary institution in the United States, and who hold unrestricted work authorization (i.e. U.S. Nationality or Legal Permanent Resident status).
> ...



Well, of course I was shocked when I read that only US college students can take part in the Professional Internship Program. Nevertheless I wonder why this is not mentioned on the official website's FAQ:




> Q. Are there standard qualifications for internships?
> 
> A. Each internship requires that you are at least 18 years of age and are able to show proof of eligibility to work in the United States.
> 
> Additional requirements are different for each posting. Some require a minimum GPA, grade level completed and/or previous experience on the Disney College Program.
> 
> Please reference each individual posting for specific requirements prior to applying.


source: disney.go.com/disneycareers/internships/wdw/students/faqs.html

Are you really sure that Non-US citizens cannot do a professional internship? I simply don't want to believe it as we all know that the Parisian Disneyland cannot be compared to the Disney WORLD


----------



## glendalais

elybay said:


> Are you really sure that Non-US citizens cannot do a professional internship? I simply don't want to believe it as we all know that the Parisian Disneyland cannot be compared to the Disney WORLD



Yes, you would need to be eligible to work in the United States at the time you _apply_ for a _Disney Professional Internship Program_ role. Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. will *not* sponsor work visas for persons residing abroad to come to the United States to take part in _Disney Professional Internship Programs_ opportunities.


----------



## elybay

glendalais said:


> Yes, you would need to be eligible to work in the United States at the time you _apply_ for a _Disney Professional Internship Program_ role. Walt Disney Parks and Resorts U.S., Inc. will *not* sponsor work visas for persons residing abroad to come to the United States to take part in _Disney Professional Internship Programs_ opportunities.



At my university we were told that most companies don't sponsor the work visas, so those are expenses I took into account. Pehaps there is a slight chance that I may apply for positions if Disney didn't have to care about my visa..:


----------



## glendalais

elybay said:


> At my university we were told that most companies don't sponsor the work visas, so those are expenses I took into account. Pehaps there is a slight chance that I may apply for positions if Disney wouldn't have to care about my visa..:



For the most part, you need a visa sponsored by an employer to come to the United States to work. With the exception of the Diversity Visa Lottery programme, it is generally not possible to obtain a U.S. work visa without a sponsor in the United States or some other extenuating circumstance.

Coming to the United States and working without the proper visa and work authorizations is a violation of U.S. Immigration Law. Anyone doing so is subject to being arrested, deported to their home country, and possibly being barred from returning to the United States.


----------



## beckysmith

I have some questions about hours!

What are hours for the resort hotels like?
I know it probably depends on what role you get if you work in a hotel, but anyone know? *Specifically for Hospitality

Also, I hear you get A LOT of hours during holidays/spring break/etc, especially in MK, I'm just gonna assume this is true for the hotels too, but can anyone tell me about the hours they worked during holidays in the hotels?

One of my other top roles is FSFB- when the parks stay open later, do the restaurants stay open late too?

And, probably most importantly, what are hours like during the summer (just in general)? I'm still debating on whether I want to do Spring or Spring Advantage and if I'm committing to working 12+ hours 6 days a week in the summer I would rather find out sooner than later. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## t-ho

beckysmith said:


> I have some questions about hours!
> 
> What are hours for the resort hotels like?
> I know it probably depends on what role you get if you work in a hotel, but anyone know? *Specifically for Hospitality
> 
> Also, I hear you get A LOT of hours during holidays/spring break/etc, especially in MK, I'm just gonna assume this is true for the hotels too, but can anyone tell me about the hours they worked during holidays in the hotels?
> 
> One of my other top roles is FSFB- when the parks stay open later, do the restaurants stay open late too?
> 
> And, probably most importantly, what are hours like during the summer (just in general)? I'm still debating on whether I want to do Spring or Spring Advantage and if I'm committing to working 12+ hours 6 days a week in the summer I would rather find out sooner than later.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1. I had a roommate who worked QSFB at The Wilderness Lodge and she would work realy early someday like a 6 for breakfast or real like for closing shifts like until 12. I think that might be the latest you'd work at an hotel. I'm not to sure hospitality wise.

2. You def. do work more during peak season. While you'll pretty much always have like 8-10 hour shifts, during this time it will be for 6 days a week instead of 5. I don't know for how many weeks because I was Fall, and it was only 3 times ( each holiday week)

3. The summers are CRAZY so I would except long shifts, but they go by quite fast because it is so busy. It might be a tough job, but it's a great thing because it gives you the best work ethic.


----------



## beckysmith

t-ho said:


> 1. I had a roommate who worked QSFB at The Wilderness Lodge and she would work realy early someday like a 6 for breakfast or real like for closing shifts like until 12. I think that might be the latest you'd work at an hotel. I'm not to sure hospitality wise.
> 
> 2. You def. do work more during peak season. While you'll pretty much always have like 8-10 hour shifts, during this time it will be for 6 days a week instead of 5. I don't know for how many weeks because I was Fall, and it was only 3 times ( each holiday week)
> 
> 3. The summers are CRAZY so I would except long shifts, but they go by quite fast because it is so busy. It might be a tough job, but it's a great thing because it gives you the best work ethic.



Thanks! 

I was especially excited to hear about Wilderness Lodge- that's my dream location!  It feels just like home.


----------



## PrincessM050505

I have been hearing that people should no if they are accepted into the CP by April 30 is this for everyone or just for Fall Advantage? I had my interview on April 20 and I haven't heard anything yet, I am hoping to do the Fall program. The waiting is killing me I was hoping bc I interviewed on the last day that I would hear a little sooner.


----------



## Dreamstuff

PrincessM050505 said:


> I have been hearing that people should no if they are accepted into the CP by April 30 is this for everyone or just for Fall Advantage? I had my interview on April 20 and I haven't heard anything yet, I am hoping to do the Fall program. The waiting is killing me I was hoping bc I interviewed on the last day that I would hear a little sooner.



I believe it's for everyone.


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessM050505 said:


> I have been hearing that people should no if they are accepted into the CP by April 30 is this for everyone or just for Fall Advantage? I had my interview on April 20 and I haven't heard anything yet, I am hoping to do the Fall program. The waiting is killing me I was hoping bc I interviewed on the last day that I would hear a little sooner.



It's for everyone


----------



## Praying Colonel

Following up on Princess' question, DS20 interviewed and was told he would receive an answer in 2-3 weeks from the interview, which would've been between 20-27 April.  He's yet to hear anything.  Should he keep waiting or should he try to contact someone to get an update?  TIA.


----------



## Joanna71985

I would just wait. Everyone should hear something very soon


----------



## PrincessOfHeartAqua

How does Lunch work? is there a cafeteria? what are the prices? do we just eat at one of the park/resort restaurants? could I pack my own lunch and bring it? would I have a place to store it (locker)?


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessOfHeartAqua said:


> How does Lunch work? is there a cafeteria? what are the prices? do we just eat at one of the park/resort restaurants? could I pack my own lunch and bring it? would I have a place to store it (locker)?



Each park has a cafeteria. Depending on where you work, it may be easier to bring lunch (as some locations are a distance from the cafeterias). The prices will vary by item. And there are usually places to store your stuff


----------



## progroupie

Praying Colonel said:


> Following up on Princess' question, DS20 interviewed and was told he would receive an answer in 2-3 weeks from the interview, which would've been between 20-27 April.  He's yet to hear anything.  Should he keep waiting or should he try to contact someone to get an update?  TIA.



I would contact someone for an update, it can't hurt. A mistake was made on my second program and if I hadn't followed up and contacted them I wouldn't have gotten my role. Stick to email though, they probably get a million phone calls.


----------



## robinsonsfan

I leave next month for Disney, and I am doing Merchandise. I have pretty much searched every possible location I could work at, however when it came to Downtown Disney I became really confused trying to figure out what was Disney Owned and not Disney owned...can anyone list the possible Disney merchandise locations in Downtown Disney?

Thank you!


----------



## Practically.Perfect

robinsonsfan said:


> I leave next month for Disney, and I am doing Merchandise. I have pretty much searched every possible location I could work at, however when it came to Downtown Disney I became really confused trying to figure out what was Disney Owned and not Disney owned...can anyone list the possible Disney merchandise locations in Downtown Disney?
> 
> Thank you!



Most of the Disney owned ones are going to be the one's that sell Disney merchandise, and the operating particpants are the ones that don't sell Disney stuff

Some you might work at if you were Downtown Disney would be:

Disney Days of Christmas
World of Disney
Once Upon a Toy
Goofy's candy company
tren-d 
team Mickey's
Pin station
D-street
Candy caludron
Disney Quest Merchandise
the Pooh store
the Kitchen store
World of Memories
art of Disney

Some of the ones that are not Disney are:
the crystal store
the magnet store
Little missmatched
Basin
The Lego Store

I'm sure there are more, but these were just the ones I could think of off the top of my head. Should give you a good idea of what is Disney and what is not.


----------



## robinsonsfan

Practically.Perfect said:


> Most of the Disney owned ones are going to be the one's that sell Disney merchandise, and the operating particpants are the ones that don't sell Disney stuff
> 
> Some you might work at if you were Downtown Disney would be:
> 
> Disney Days of Christmas
> World of Disney
> Once Upon a Toy
> Goofy's candy company
> tren-d
> team Mickey's
> Pin station
> D-street
> Candy caludron
> Disney Quest Merchandise
> the Pooh store
> the Kitchen store
> World of Memories
> art of Disney
> 
> Some of the ones that are not Disney are:
> the crystal store
> the magnet store
> Little missmatched
> Basin
> The Lego Store
> 
> I'm sure there are more, but these were just the ones I could think of off the top of my head. Should give you a good idea of what is Disney and what is not.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kseski

So I'm here to save the day and ask a ton of questions!  
Sorry if this is a TON of repeats, but I emailed the Disney recruiters and they didn't give me a very in depth response. 

So here are all my questions!!!

First of all, I read mixed things about the time span of this program. Is there a program where I could just work the summer?  Also, since I am interested on more of the business end, should I apply for the Professional Internship as well? Or are those only for people who have already graduated college and the CP program?

Secondly, can you apply to the PI and CP program at once?

Third, as far as housing arrangements go, is it cheaper to live with many
roommates or just have a few?


Fourth, I think I'm interested most in concierge and recreation as my top two. Does anybody have any advice or information on these two?


Hopefully these arent ALL repeats, but hopefully you guys can help!! Thank you soooo so so much! 

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## GraceysGirl

kseski said:


> First of all, I read mixed things about the time span of this program. Is there a program where I could just work the summer?  Also, since I am interested on more of the business end, should I apply for the Professional Internship as well? Or are those only for people who have already graduated college and the CP program?
> 
> Secondly, can you apply to the PI and CP program at once?
> 
> Third, as far as housing arrangements go, is it cheaper to live with many
> roommates or just have a few?
> 
> 
> Fourth, I think I'm interested most in concierge and recreation as my top two. Does anybody have any advice or information on these two?
> 
> 
> Hopefully these arent ALL repeats, but hopefully you guys can help!! Thank you soooo so so much!
> 
> Have a GREAT day!



I'll answer what I can. You cannot work just the summer unless you have already done the program. It's called the Summer Alumni Program.

You can apply for a PI as well as the CP but there are a limited amount of PIs available for people who have not completed the program. Your chances are better for getting a PI if you have done the program. You do not have to be a college graduate to get a PI.

It is cheaper to live with more roommates but honestly not by much. I can't remember how much the different prices are but I chose to live in a 3 bedroom because me and my roommate wanted to have more roommates to live with. 

As for recreation and concierge I don't know much. One of my friends is in recreation and she doesn't work very many hours.


----------



## carly3592

Hi, I have a question... I'm sorry if this question is silly/already been asked, but it's something I never really thought about and would just like some clarification:

I want to do Spring 2012.  If I am accepted, am I automatically assigned an arrival/departure date, or do I get to pick my arrival/departure date?  Thanks


----------



## glendalais

carly3592 said:


> Hi, I have a question... I'm sorry if this question is silly/already been asked, but it's something I never really thought about and would just like some clarification:
> 
> I want to do Spring 2012.  If I am accepted, am I automatically assigned an arrival/departure date, or do I get to pick my arrival/departure date?  Thanks



You will be allowed to pick your arrival and departure date pairing from a selection of available pairs.


----------



## beckysmith

I've got a question about character attendants!

What kind of experience is Disney looking for- for character attendants?
I've heard very few CPs get it their first CP, but it's worth a try- right? 

Someone told me they might look for people with summer camp or other kinds of work experience with kids- can anyone confirm or deny this?

Also- I've never had a legit job  but I've done plenty of babysitting and I've volunteered at a summer camp. Think that might be helpful at all?


----------



## futreWDI

beckysmith said:


> I've got a question about character attendants!
> 
> What kind of experience is Disney looking for- for character attendants?
> I've heard very few CPs get it their first CP, but it's worth a try- right?
> 
> Someone told me they might look for people with summer camp or other kinds of work experience with kids- can anyone confirm or deny this?
> 
> Also- I've never had a legit job  but I've done plenty of babysitting and I've volunteered at a summer camp. Think that might be helpful at all?



Most, but not ALL, character attendant roles go to those that auditioned for Entertainment and did not make the cut but had Character Attendant as a choice.  It is a way of keeping them close to the Entertainment side.


----------



## futreWDI

beckysmith said:


> I have some questions about hours!
> 
> What are hours for the resort hotels like?
> I know it probably depends on what role you get if you work in a hotel, but anyone know? *Specifically for Hospitality



Resort shift times do vary by resort, depending on the size and level.  At Caribbean Beach where I work, a CP can get shifts ranging from 5:45am - 7pm start times with 12pm to 2:30am end times, usually 6-8 hour shifts.  The CPs usually get closing shifts although that can vary based on what the full timers requests are. Also, be prepared to extend through the night some nights. I work 3rd shift and when a 3rd shift cast member calls in, CPs are usually asked to extend.


----------



## grlwonder

With the late hours in the hotels, how late do the busses run? Planning on doing the CP for Spring 2012, and I know that I won't bring a car. Some of the roles I want to do can be done in the hotels: merch, QSFB, and hospitality. Do you think requesting a hotel (because I really would like working at a hotel) and not having a car cause me to not have late night shifts? I was also thinking that I can carpool with somone, but I would like to bother them everyday.


----------



## t-ho

grlwonder said:


> With the late hours in the hotels, how late do the busses run? Planning on doing the CP for Spring 2012, and I know that I won't bring a car. Some of the roles I want to do can be done in the hotels: merch, QSFB, and hospitality. Do you think requesting a hotel (because I really would like working at a hotel) and not having a car cause me to not have late night shifts? I was also thinking that I can carpool with somone, but I would like to bother them everyday.



No matter where you work or at what time, Disney will ALWAYS have transportation for you. Say the last bus leaves your work location before your shift ends ( or doesn't come until after your shift starts ) you could call the number of the bus company ( which will be on your bus schedule ) and they will come pick you up.


----------



## e.thom23

Howdy all, 

I have am considering applying for DCP for Spring 2012 but I have so many questions! I was wondering if anyone could help me?

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

e.thom23 said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I have am considering applying for DCP for Spring 2012 but I have so many questions! I was wondering if anyone could help me?
> 
> Thanks!



I can help. What are your questions?


----------



## Jiuzheng

e.thom23 said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I have am considering applying for DCP for Spring 2012 but I have so many questions! I was wondering if anyone could help me?
> 
> Thanks!



Maybe you can also start by using the search tools of this forum. Hope this help you start~


----------



## tjjwelch

First post here, so sorry if these are stupid questions. It's hard to search through 200+ pages to see if my exact questions have been answered. Thanks in advance to any help that can be provided.

1) I'm a freshman in college and plan to apply for the Spring 2012 semester. It works out well for me academically to go at that time, but I know that's also the target opening date for the Fantasyland expansion. I'm sure there will be a lot of hype and a lot of crowds at the park at the time, so my first question is how will that effect applying to the College Program? Will Disney want more students than usual and let more people in than is common? Or will there merely be way more applicants than usual, with Disney still only taking the same amount of students (and as such creating more competition)?

2) When is the best time for a student to participate in the program? Personally I'm aiming for second semester of my junior year. Is that a good time? Should I wait until I'm older and more experienced? Should I apply earlier in case I get rejected?

3) What's the transition like from your regular college to the Disney program? Is it hard to say goodbye mid-way through your education? Is it easy to readjust back to college life once the program is over?

-Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

tjjwelch said:


> First post here, so sorry if these are stupid questions. It's hard to search through 200+ pages to see if my exact questions have been answered. Thanks in advance to any help that can be provided.
> 
> 1) I'm a freshman in college and plan to apply for the Spring 2012 semester. It works out well for me academically to go at that time, but I know that's also the target opening date for the Fantasyland expansion. I'm sure there will be a lot of hype and a lot of crowds at the park at the time, so my first question is how will that effect applying to the College Program? Will Disney want more students than usual and let more people in than is common? Or will there merely be way more applicants than usual, with Disney still only taking the same amount of students (and as such creating more competition)?
> 
> 2) When is the best time for a student to participate in the program? Personally I'm aiming for second semester of my junior year. Is that a good time? Should I wait until I'm older and more experienced? Should I apply earlier in case I get rejected?
> 
> 3) What's the transition like from your regular college to the Disney program? Is it hard to say goodbye mid-way through your education? Is it easy to readjust back to college life once the program is over?
> 
> -Thanks!



1. Unless Disney adds more housing, they will only take the normal amount of people for the CP at that time

2. That will be up to you. I did my first CP after 1 semester, and it was a good time for me. I know a lot of people who wait and do the CP right after graduating, but also a lot of people who do the CP halfway through college

3. For me, it was REALLY hard going back to school after my CP ended (which is probably why I ended up doing 6 CPs, heh).


----------



## MissRiss89

double post, see below


----------



## MissRiss89

beckysmith said:


> I've got a question about character attendants!
> 
> What kind of experience is Disney looking for- for character attendants?
> I've heard very few CPs get it their first CP, but it's worth a try- right?
> 
> Someone told me they might look for people with summer camp or other kinds of work experience with kids- can anyone confirm or deny this?
> 
> Also- I've never had a legit job  but I've done plenty of babysitting and I've volunteered at a summer camp. Think that might be helpful at all?



I was a character attendant on my CP (and I still am one, living down here and going to UCF.) I had heard from past CP'ers that I would have no chance at becoming a CP, that nearly all of the spots go to those who auditioned for entertainment. However, my interview was ONLY about attendant and I ended up getting it, so definitely go for it! I honestly don't know what type of experience they are looking for, but like you, I had a lot of babysitting and camp experience. Make sure you talk about your past experiences of working with kids


----------



## barbiecruiser

I have a few questions!!!

What is the statistic of students accepted. Is it 20% ,50%, 70% etc???

What kind of questions are asked on the online portion. I am so nervous I will get cut during this portion and not even get the opportunity to interview!

Thanks


----------



## grlwonder

I am planning on doing for sping 2012, and I've been hearing that the arrivial dates are sometimes in Feb. What do you do as you wait academic wise? For example, I found out that for my collge, spring semester starts early Jan., if I got accepted for the DCP and picked a date like in Feb or late Jan, what do you do to as in classes as you wait?

If that makes sense...


----------



## Frizzbird

> Originally Posted by beckysmith
> I've got a question about character attendants!
> 
> What kind of experience is Disney looking for- for character attendants?
> I've heard very few CPs get it their first CP, but it's worth a try- right?
> 
> Someone told me they might look for people with summer camp or other kinds of work experience with kids- can anyone confirm or deny this?
> 
> Also- I've never had a legit job  but I've done plenty of babysitting and I've volunteered at a summer camp. Think that might be helpful at all?





MissRiss89 said:


> I was a character attendant on my CP (and I still am one, living down here and going to UCF.) I had heard from past CP'ers that I would have no chance at becoming a CP, that nearly all of the spots go to those who auditioned for entertainment. However, my interview was ONLY about attendant and I ended up getting it, so definitely go for it! I honestly don't know what type of experience they are looking for, but like you, I had a lot of babysitting and camp experience. Make sure you talk about your past experiences of working with kids



I was a character attendant on my first program. Although I did audition (and not pass) I don't think I got that role simply because of that. I have in fact never heard that all of the attendant roles go to people that have auditioned. I know many people who were CP attendants with me that didn't audition so I don't think you need to worry about that. I'm not sure what exactly they look for but I think outgoing personalities are a boon in that role. Also previous experience with positions that require dealing with unhappy people/difficult situations would be very helpful. I was a Resident Assistant at my university and I remember spending a good bit of time talking about that. I really think that experience helped my get that role and honestly really helped with dealing with unhappy guests. Experience with kids is good but the role deals as much with adults as it does with children. My suggestion is to talk about your experience with kids and really push your excitement, enthusiasm, and personality. Its an amazing role so good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

grlwonder said:


> I am planning on doing for sping 2012, and I've been hearing that the arrivial dates are sometimes in Feb. What do you do as you wait academic wise? For example, I found out that for my collge, spring semester starts early Jan., if I got accepted for the DCP and picked a date like in Feb or late Jan, what do you do to as in classes as you wait?
> 
> If that makes sense...



Most of the arrival dates are in Jan. Spring starts earlyish Jan (around Jan 10 or so). And Spring Advantage starts around mid/late Jan (around Jan 20).


----------



## Practically.Perfect

grlwonder said:


> I am planning on doing for sping 2012, and I've been hearing that the arrivial dates are sometimes in Feb. What do you do as you wait academic wise? For example, I found out that for my collge, spring semester starts early Jan., if I got accepted for the DCP and picked a date like in Feb or late Jan, what do you do to as in classes as you wait?
> 
> If that makes sense...



you would need to arrange with your school to take off that semester, so since you wouldn't be taking classes you wouldn't have to do anything until you arrive. If you don't start till early Feb and you are taking on-line courses, that might be a good time to start them, but otherwise if you're taking off the semester, you wouldn't need to go to classes for those few weeks.


----------



## grlwonder

Joanna71985 said:


> Most of the arrival dates are in Jan. Spring starts earlyish Jan (around Jan 10 or so). And Spring Advantage starts around mid/late Jan (around Jan 20).


 


Practically.Perfect said:


> you would need to arrange with your school to take off that semester, so since you wouldn't be taking classes you wouldn't have to do anything until you arrive. If you don't start till early Feb and you are taking on-line courses, that might be a good time to start them, but otherwise if you're taking off the semester, you wouldn't need to go to classes for those few weeks.


 

Thank you very much! I was't sure about how to deal with it, but I'll make sure to talked to my advisor about that. I don't really mind doing the Spring or the Advantage; I would like to stay as much as I can at Disney World. 



Is taking online classes during the porgram a good idea? Or is it better to take their classes? I've never done an online class, so I don't know what the atmosphere is like doing that. Would I have to tell Disney to give me a schedule (like someone doing their classes) so that I can have time to do the online clasess?


----------



## disdude89

Im looking for some advice from former cp's or people that have done PIs:

So, i recently graduated with a bachelors in communication studies and i'm doing the merchandise cp for fall 11.  After that i plan on applying for a Professional internship in either communications, marketing, merchandise, or human resources. 

I was wondering if it was still possible for me to take classes that are certified for credit such as corporate communications or human resource management.  I want to use them as a resume building experience to help me get the PI. 

Am i allowed to take these classes even though i'm no longer enrolled in a college or university?

Does disney take into account that i'll be enrolled in these classes(even though i won't be able to complete the course until after i've applied) when looking over my application for the PI?


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

disdude89 said:


> Im looking for some advice from former cp's or people that have done PIs:
> 
> So, i recently graduated with a bachelors in communication studies and i'm doing the merchandise cp for fall 11.  After that i plan on applying for a Professional internship in either communications, marketing, merchandise, or human resources.
> 
> I was wondering if it was still possible for me to take classes that are certified for credit such as corporate communications or human resource management.  I want to use them as a resume building experience to help me get the PI.
> 
> Am i allowed to take these classes even though i'm no longer enrolled in a college or university?
> 
> Does disney take into account that i'll be enrolled in these classes(even though i won't be able to complete the course until after i've applied) when looking over my application for the PI?



You can still take the collegiate Disney classes- there's no requirement that you be receiving credit for them from somewhere. I don't know if being enrolled in them will help your application, but at the very least they could be valuable networking experiences and help with your PI goals that way.


----------



## Pancakes

Has the DCP ever interfered with anyone's student loans? I know some loans (I know mine do...) require you to take a minimum of 12 credits for approval. Has anyone been in this situation before? What should I do? I mean, I am doing the DCP no matter what happens with these stupid loans...I just would like to know what you did haha. Thanks!


----------



## progroupie

I had to have 12 credit hours to keep my insurance. I took online classes. Huge mistake, it was so hard to keep up with them and work and have a life. I ended up dropping most of them.


----------



## cindyr222

What is considered the best location to work QSFB? As in best manager and best hours? Are most positions inside or outside carts? What is better to work as in least stressful inside or outside? Thanks.


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

Hi all, first time popping into the College Board! Interested in the possibility of Fall Advantage 2012! Just some questions...

I'm interested in being a Character...yes I know everyone wants that job and the auditions are crazy hard.   But I have experience working as a costumed character(small time stuff, but I've done it!) and I'm wondering if the judges would look at my resume at all and if it would help my chances(yes I know I would still have to get the dance right and give a good audition). Also, would auditioning help my chances of at least being a character attendant if I don't get the part? I would love to do something relating to the characters.

Of course I won't limit myself to that and I'm willing to take anything but if anyone working in the character field has any tips to give at all let me know! 

EDIT: OH I'm also wondering around what time of year they typically start accepting applications/releasing presentation schedules for fall/fall advantage programs? Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Good luck on your audition. Unfortunately, they will not look at your resume, so it has no input on whether or not you pass the audition. The good news is that experience should help you have a stronger audition though!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Jupiter&Wolfe said:


> EDIT: OH I'm also wondering around what time of year they typically start accepting applications/releasing presentation schedules for fall/fall advantage programs? Thanks!



This past year's Fall/FA applications went up around January 19th. It's usually around that time of January.


----------



## disdude89

Has anyone thats already done the program know if they send you very many e-mails after the first few acceptance and confirmation e-mails?  Like do you get anything when your arrival date gets closer?  Idk i just thought it was weird that they don't send you very many updates or whatever...


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

disdude89 said:


> Has anyone thats already done the program know if they send you very many e-mails after the first few acceptance and confirmation e-mails?  Like do you get anything when your arrival date gets closer?  Idk i just thought it was weird that they don't send you very many updates or whatever...



I got a couple emails that were informative things- like about the Disney Look and such. Nothing that can't be found on the CP website. And then the other day I got a "We'll See You Real Soon" email- but it went to a different email than the one I have as my "official" one. I think the emails are kind of crazy sometimes. Sometimes people get them, sometimes they don't.


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

Jupiter&Wolfe said:


> Hi all, first time popping into the College Board! Interested in the possibility of Fall Advantage 2012! Just some questions...
> 
> I'm interested in being a Character...yes I know everyone wants that job and the auditions are crazy hard.   But I have experience working as a costumed character(small time stuff, but I've done it!) and I'm wondering if the judges would look at my resume at all and if it would help my chances(yes I know I would still have to get the dance right and give a good audition). Also, would auditioning help my chances of at least being a character attendant if I don't get the part? I would love to do something relating to the characters.
> 
> Of course I won't limit myself to that and I'm willing to take anything but if anyone working in the character field has any tips to give at all let me know!
> 
> EDIT: OH I'm also wondering around what time of year they typically start accepting applications/releasing presentation schedules for fall/fall advantage programs? Thanks!



I'm not sure how much they look at your resume, but at my audition back in March the casting director encouraged us to staple our headshots and resumes (if we happened to have them) to the paperwork we filled out at the audition site. I'd say bring it; you have nothing to lose. 

I'm pretty sure that acceptance as a Character Attendant and performer auditions are two separate entities. I had already been accepted as a Character Attendant before my audition, so I can't really say for sure.

For Fall/Fall Advantage 2011, applications and presentation schedules opened up around mid January. I applied the last day of January, heard back in February, auditions were mid-to-late March, and we all heard back in April. Hope that helps!


----------



## disdude89

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I got a couple emails that were informative things- like about the Disney Look and such. Nothing that can't be found on the CP website. And then the other day I got a "We'll See You Real Soon" email- but it went to a different email than the one I have as my "official" one. I think the emails are kind of crazy sometimes. Sometimes people get them, sometimes they don't.



ha i just read an old e-mail that explained everything to me... i should've looked it up and not have been so lazy.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Joanna71985

cindyr222 said:


> What is considered the best location to work QSFB? As in best manager and best hours? Are most positions inside or outside carts? What is better to work as in least stressful inside or outside? Thanks.



I worked at Casey's Corner when I was in QSFB. I enjoyed it there. The hours could be late at times. But I loved getting to see the parade and fireworks every night. Plus, it was great getting to be inside during the summer (and the costume was fun too).

As far as QSFB goes, I want to say there probably are more ODF (outdoor foods) positions.


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

Thanks for the responses, guys!


----------



## Pirate Me

Could someone explain to me how the college part of the program works out? You have to take a semester off, right? And do they offer credits at the same time? Also, are all of the programs relatively the same length of time?

Thank you!


----------



## Joanna71985

Pirate Me said:


> Could someone explain to me how the college part of the program works out? You have to take a semester off, right? And do they offer credits at the same time? Also, are all of the programs relatively the same length of time?
> 
> Thank you!



I was able to get credit for my first 2 CPs. So I was able to stay a FT student, and I didn't really lose that much school time. It all depends on your school.

And the length of the CP are 5 months (Spring- Jan to May/Fall- Aug to early Jan) and just under 8 months (Spring Advantage- Jan to Aug/Fall Advantage- May/June to early Jan).


----------



## psherman42

Can CPs work at Wide World of Sports, specifically QSFB? I think it would be cool to pick up a shift there during the Old Spice Classic but again, is that even possible?


----------



## graygables

psherman42 said:


> Can CPs work at Wide World of Sports, specifically QSFB? I think it would be cool to pick up a shift there during the Old Spice Classic but again, is that even possible?



My DD picked up QSFB shifts during her CP (and she was in merch).  Don't know if that still holds true, but I would think so.


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> Can CPs work at Wide World of Sports, specifically QSFB? I think it would be cool to pick up a shift there during the Old Spice Classic but again, is that even possible?



If there are shifts available, and don't require special training



graygables said:


> My DD picked up QSFB shifts during her CP (and she was in merch).  Don't know if that still holds true, but I would think so.



It's still possible (especially so for merch, as both are MATRA trained). Many QSFB shifts don't require special training, so anyone can pick them up


----------



## chattgirl509

Hi! I am arriving on sep.7 is anyone else and does anyone need a roommate?


----------



## psherman42

Joanna71985 said:


> If there are shifts available, and don't require special training
> 
> 
> 
> It's still possible (especially so for merch, as both are MATRA trained). Many QSFB shifts don't require special training, so anyone can pick them up



Thank you so much.


----------



## grlwonder

I've heard that people doing the CP got to sign up for classes ahead of time before their program started. I've always heard that once you're there you can sign up for them. Do they always let people sign up ahead of time?


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> Thank you so much.



You're welcome!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Hey guys. I know a lot of roles also get trained in PAC in addition to their normal role. Which roles usually also get trained in PAC?


----------



## swimmingneno

Lets say I was working in attractions. what extra shifts would i be able to pick up? (strollers, PAC....)


----------



## Joanna71985

ipodluvr287 said:


> Hey guys. I know a lot of roles also get trained in PAC in addition to their normal role. Which roles usually also get trained in PAC?



Attractions is the main role, for all 4 parks. At MK, you also have Main Entrance (turnstyles) and Vacation Planners (I believe) that help out with PAC.



swimmingneno said:


> Lets say I was working in attractions. what extra shifts would i be able to pick up? (strollers, PAC....)



You would be able to pick up anything that's not trained- PAC, strollers, glasses-stacking shifts for Star Tours, "PAC" at the theater at AA for the concerts, ect.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Joanna71985 said:


> Attractions is the main role, for all 4 parks. At MK, you also have Main Entrance (turnstyles) and Vacation Planners (I believe) that help out with PAC.
> 
> 
> 
> You would be able to pick up anything that's not trained- PAC, strollers, glasses-stacking shifts for Star Tours, "PAC" at the theater at AA for the concerts, ect.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ToyStory90

grlwonder said:


> I've heard that people doing the CP got to sign up for classes ahead of time before their program started. I've always heard that once you're there you can sign up for them. Do they always let people sign up ahead of time?



Yes, you can. My start date is Aug 22nd and we were able to sign up for classes at the end of May. The classes filled up quickly, so look at the syllabi ahead of time so you'll know what you want to sign up for. 
Also, some courses had a fee but it was really small, like $10-$20. You have to pay the fee at the time of enrolling, too. 

You can also sign up for courses when you check in, but there probably wont be much left.


----------



## psherman42

How does a CP sign up to the a VoluntEAR?


----------



## disdude89

Im actually really interested in the volunteer programs as well.  Can anyone post a link to their official website or post some information on the programs they run and how to apply.  Any information you guys could share would be awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## graygables

psherman42 said:


> How does a CP sign up to the a VoluntEAR?



On the Hub and in your area, there should be opportunities posted.  I know there is a link in the Hub to take you to a site that has drop downs to help search for various opportunities and log your hours.  My oldest racked up a bunch of hours volunteering for the S.T.A.G.E. group last year, (amateur dramatics).  I helped coordinate the Back To School supply drive last year and our department recently helped with a Bowl a Thon.


----------



## Berlioz70

Here is the link for VoluntEars info (login required)

Last year I logged 77 hours and Disney paid $1000 to the charity of my choice (American Cancer Society)!

Gray - I didn't know you could log hours with STAGE (since it's not technically a charity). I was in two of their shows and didn't log any hours!! Oh well, I maxed out my hours already so it wouldn't have made a difference for my grant.


----------



## Joanna71985

The Bowl-a-thon was awesome!! I did it for the first time, and had a blast


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Hey everyone! I'm reapplying for the program in August for the Spring 2012 program. I need advice on the web interview, because I didn't pass it when I applied last semester. I've waited so long for this, and I want it so bad. What advice can you guys give me on doing well on the web interview? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you so much!


----------



## nkosmo87

Hello everyone, this is my very first time posting. I attend Central Michigan University, and am thinking about doing the Fall Advantage 2012.  I had a couple questions about the hospitality roles, mainly *Front Desk*.  Has anyone participated in one?? Do they prefer _Hospitality Majors_? If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance to whoever answers this!


----------



## Kilayi

Ok, I'm down at WDW right now for my CP, but I'm still trying to figure out how Disney works... and The Hub is really hard to navigate.

I know that the Maingate pass has block out dates, but I read that someone mentioned that our Cast member ID will also be blocked out for complimentary entry at certain points of the year, mentioning the same dates at the blue maingate pass.

Is this true? Or was this person talking about the blue maingate pass, and using confusing words? 

It's really going to stink if I can't get into the park I work in for free for most of July ):


----------



## AliSW

You can get in every single day. I got in on Christmas eve last year at Magic Kingdom which I'm sure was a block out day for the main entrance pass haha.


----------



## Berlioz70

nkosmo87 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my very first time posting. I attend Central Michigan University, and am thinking about doing the Fall Advantage 2012.  I had a couple questions about the hospitality roles, mainly *Front Desk*.  Has anyone participated in one?? Do they prefer _Hospitality Majors_? If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance to whoever answers this!



I am partially trained in Front Desk (got a TA and left part way through, but am returning in August). I am not a CP, but I may be able to answer some of your other front desk questions.



Kilayi said:


> Ok, I'm down at WDW right now for my CP, but I'm still trying to figure out how Disney works... and The Hub is really hard to navigate.
> 
> I know that the Maingate pass has block out dates, but I read that someone mentioned that our Cast member ID will also be blocked out for complimentary entry at certain points of the year, mentioning the same dates at the blue maingate pass.
> 
> Is this true? Or was this person talking about the blue maingate pass, and using confusing words?
> 
> It's really going to stink if I can't get into the park I work in for free for most of July ):



IDs do not have block out dates. HOWEVER, if a park goes into a phased closing, one of those phases will block CM IDs. I've been here 3 years and it's never happened, but it is a possibility.

Here is the link for your WDW block out dates, login required.


----------



## grlwonder

I have a question about the classes. I know that it probably depends on the university, but what type of credit do the classes give? Do they mostly count as electives? 

I'm asking because right now I am doing summer classes, and with these classes that I am taking now (plus the ones I did as transfer credits) I will be done with all my elective credits as an undergrad. If I go according to my academic advisor's plan, I will be able to apply to the college of business by Fall 2012. 

I just wanted to know what type of credit did the classes give you, or just doing the CP (to the one who took classes or not and recieved credits).


----------



## MisguidedSabrina

not really sure where to post this,
but does anyone happen have any new information about the career start program?


----------



## Dreamstuff

MisguidedSabrina said:


> not really sure where to post this,
> but does anyone happen have any new information about the career start program?



Unfortunately I'm pretty sure you'll just have to wait till recruiting season to see if they're recruiting for Careerstart. It's kind of sad they didn't have it this year as it was how I was originally exposed to the Disney internships in the first place.


----------



## psherman42

graygables said:


> On the Hub and in your area, there should be opportunities posted.  I know there is a link in the Hub to take you to a site that has drop downs to help search for various opportunities and log your hours.  My oldest racked up a bunch of hours volunteering for the S.T.A.G.E. group last year, (amateur dramatics).  I helped coordinate the Back To School supply drive last year and our department recently helped with a Bowl a Thon.





Berlioz70 said:


> Here is the link for VoluntEars info (login required)
> 
> Last year I logged 77 hours and Disney paid $1000 to the charity of my choice (American Cancer Society)!
> 
> Gray - I didn't know you could log hours with STAGE (since it's not technically a charity). I was in two of their shows and didn't log any hours!! Oh well, I maxed out my hours already so it wouldn't have made a difference for my grant.


Thank you so much!!

I'm still a little unsure about what type of clothing is appropriate for traditions and the classes. Do you have to wear button down shirts or are button down sweaters ok? And are black pants ok for girls? And what about skirts and dresses? I don't have that much professional attire so I'm just wondering how much shopping I'm going to have to do.


----------



## graygables

psherman42 said:


> I'm still a little unsure about what type of clothing is appropriate for traditions and the classes. Do you have to wear button down shirts or are button down sweaters ok? And are black pants ok for girls? And what about skirts and dresses? I don't have that much professional attire so I'm just wondering how much shopping I'm going to have to do.



Black dress pants are fine.  I would avoid khakis and Dockers as those have to be pressed with a seam and appear "professionally laundered".  I generally wear a blouse of some kind, most of the men I work with wear dress shirts.  I do tend to layer, esp now that it's hot, so I will wear a sleeveless blouse (at least a 3" strap) and a sweater or shrug over it.  If I get too hot, I'm still "Disney Look" without the sweater.

Skirts and dresses are better off not being too colorful or patterned. Thsi would be appropriate: http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...94936940&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=70656|80145&sa=1

This would not be so much: http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...94936940&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=70656|80145&sa=1

JCPenney generally has some kind of sale going on a pant or skirted suit, which I think is always a smart investment, esp for interviews or meet & greets.  You can't go wrong with this:http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...&N=4294932402&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=82709|82775

Example of a Disney Look top:http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...294932399+550&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=82709|82718

I like these pants, they are very comfortable, wash, and pop over a hanger to dry, last forever:http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...&cmAMS_Z=XGN3TOPOFRESULTS&CmCatId=70656|71640

Part of the leadership classes that new leaders have to go through includes a class on dressing professionally.  It was an excellent class (almost a What not to Wear session) and I learned some important things:
~Wear clothes that are the size you are TODAY.  Gaps in shirts and super-tight pants are never appropriate, nor are baggy clothes.
~Buy CLASSIC and you won't have to buy as much or as often.
~Spend as much as you can afford on fewer pieces for quality.
~Shop outlets or sales.
~NEVER wear pants that are too long. Get them hemmed immediately (I go to a place by the FL Mall that does it for $5 while you wait).
~Watch skirt hemlines. Right at the knee or just below it are most appropriate. Try to have sleeves and hems end at the narrowest point of the leg/arm.


----------



## psherman42

graygables said:


> Black dress pants are fine.  I would avoid khakis and Dockers as those have to be pressed with a seam and appear "professionally laundered".  I generally wear a blouse of some kind, most of the men I work with wear dress shirts.  I do tend to layer, esp now that it's hot, so I will wear a sleeveless blouse (at least a 3" strap) and a sweater or shrug over it.  If I get too hot, I'm still "Disney Look" without the sweater.
> 
> Skirts and dresses are better off not being too colorful or patterned. Thsi would be appropriate: http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...94936940&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=70656|80145&sa=1
> 
> This would not be so much: http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...94936940&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=70656|80145&sa=1
> 
> JCPenney generally has some kind of sale going on a pant or skirted suit, which I think is always a smart investment, esp for interviews or meet & greets.  You can't go wrong with this:http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...&N=4294932402&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=82709|82775
> 
> Example of a Disney Look top:http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...294932399+550&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=82709|82718
> 
> I like these pants, they are very comfortable, wash, and pop over a hanger to dry, last forever:http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...&cmAMS_Z=XGN3TOPOFRESULTS&CmCatId=70656|71640
> 
> Part of the leadership classes that new leaders have to go through includes a class on dressing professionally.  It was an excellent class (almost a What not to Wear session) and I learned some important things:
> ~Wear clothes that are the size you are TODAY.  Gaps in shirts and super-tight pants are never appropriate, nor are baggy clothes.
> ~Buy CLASSIC and you won't have to buy as much or as often.
> ~Spend as much as you can afford on fewer pieces for quality.
> ~Shop outlets or sales.
> ~NEVER wear pants that are too long. Get them hemmed immediately (I go to a place by the FL Mall that does it for $5 while you wait).
> ~Watch skirt hemlines. Right at the knee or just below it are most appropriate. Try to have sleeves and hems end at the narrowest point of the leg/arm.



Thank you so much!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

does anyone have any advice for the web interview?


----------



## psherman42

*idreamofdisney* said:


> does anyone have any advice for the web interview?



Just relax while you're taking it and make sure you read every question carefully so you can be consistent with your answers. You're going to be asked the same questions a couple times but phrased differently so you want to make sure you answer the same way. Like if first you're asked "I am never late" and put Strongly Agree and then later you're asked "I am always on time", make sure you put Strongly Agree again. And also try to avoid putting neutral as often as you can. 

So I know CPs don't get paid that much but is it possibly to come away with money at the end of the program? I'm QSFB so will be making $7.56/hour and I'd really like to actually make money. What are some tips to save money while on the program?


----------



## graygables

psherman42 said:


> So I know CPs don't get paid that much but is it possibly to come away with money at the end of the program? I'm QSFB so will be making $7.56/hour and I'd really like to actually make money. What are some tips to save money while on the program?



Cook/pack your own food.  Avoid convenience foods as much as possible.  A package of chicken breast can be a dinner meal (whole breast), and lunches (cubed on some shredded lettuce w/ a little cheese or shredded into a chicken salad for a sandwich).  Cooking ahead of time will reduce last minute fast food/pizza urges.  Buy a water filter and refill your own bottle rather than paying for bottled water.  Most areas have filtered water coolers, so take advantage of the free water. 

If you have your own car, put out a cup for gas donations when you haul people around.  Make sure your tires are properly inflated.  Seems simple, but I just picked up an extra 2MPG by checking/reinflating mine.

Pick up extra shifts when you can. Watch your spending on souvenirs.  If you are going to be here during the holiday discount period, wait until it kicks in to buy stuff you want, if possible.  Ask for a CM discount.  Many places offer one, but don't make it common knowledge.  Some locations will have it while others won't so learn where those are.


----------



## psherman42

graygables said:


> Cook/pack your own food.  Avoid convenience foods as much as possible.  A package of chicken breast can be a dinner meal (whole breast), and lunches (cubed on some shredded lettuce w/ a little cheese or shredded into a chicken salad for a sandwich).  Cooking ahead of time will reduce last minute fast food/pizza urges.  Buy a water filter and refill your own bottle rather than paying for bottled water.  Most areas have filtered water coolers, so take advantage of the free water.
> 
> If you have your own car, put out a cup for gas donations when you haul people around.  Make sure your tires are properly inflated.  Seems simple, but I just picked up an extra 2MPG by checking/reinflating mine.
> 
> Pick up extra shifts when you can. Watch your spending on souvenirs.  If you are going to be here during the holiday discount period, wait until it kicks in to buy stuff you want, if possible.  Ask for a CM discount.  Many places offer one, but don't make it common knowledge.  Some locations will have it while others won't so learn where those are.


Thank you so much! I won't have a car down there so I guess I'll save money not having to get gas and whatnot.  And I definitely plan on cooking as often as I can. I love Disney food but it'll get expensive and old really fast.


----------



## graygables

I thought of another thing, if you really want Disney food, go to the Poly or AKL for the ambiance plus CMs get 20% off at resort quick service (subject to blockout dates).  CBR has a yummy Cuban sandwich and you can see a lot of Illuminations from there.


----------



## xoSarah

psherman42 said:


> So I know CPs don't get paid that much but is it possibly to come away with money at the end of the program? I'm QSFB so will be making $7.56/hour and I'd really like to actually make money. What are some tips to save money while on the program?



Watch how much money you spend on food, don't eat out all the time. Also, wait for the holiday discount to start before buying lots of Disney merchandise as souvenirs for yourself, family, and friends! Also, you can pick up extra shifts in your area.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

psherman42 said:


> Just relax while you're taking it and make sure you read every question carefully so you can be consistent with your answers. You're going to be asked the same questions a couple times but phrased differently so you want to make sure you answer the same way. Like if first you're asked "I am never late" and put Strongly Agree and then later you're asked "I am always on time", make sure you put Strongly Agree again. And also try to avoid putting neutral as often as you can.
> 
> So I know CPs don't get paid that much but is it possibly to come away with money at the end of the program? I'm QSFB so will be making $7.56/hour and I'd really like to actually make money. What are some tips to save money while on the program?



Thanks for the advice! I applied last semester and didn't pass the web interview, and I think it's because I answered neutral on too many questions. It prompted me at the end of my interview that I could reapply on August 16th, but I'm freaking out because I don't want to mess up the web interview again! Are you on the college program now?


----------



## psherman42

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Thanks for the advice! I applied last semester and didn't pass the web interview, and I think it's because I answered neutral on too many questions. It prompted me at the end of my interview that I could reapply on August 16th, but I'm freaking out because I don't want to mess up the web interview again! Are you on the college program now?



No problem! I applied for spring 2011 and didn't pass the web interview so I know how you feel! But at least you'll probably be able to apply the day applications go up because it's late August. I had to wait a month after they went up and it toooooorture.  Hopefully the second try will work out better for you just like it did for me! And no, I'm going down next month!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

psherman42 said:


> No problem! I applied for spring 2011 and didn't pass the web interview so I know how you feel! But at least you'll probably be able to apply the day applications go up because it's late August. I had to wait a month after they went up and it toooooorture.  Hopefully the second try will work out better for you just like it did for me! And no, I'm going down next month!


 

How excited are you?? What is your role? How long are you staying for?

I know haha I'm applying the second I can and doing the e-presentation because I've already seen two campus ones! I can't wait!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Hi! I'm a junior in high school just thinking (more like dreaming, actually) about the DCP. I was wondering which majors have the hardest time getting in. Which ones have the easiest? 

I'm thinking about a Communications major... What is the general consensus for this? Is it extremely competitive?

Thanks!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Hi! I'm a junior in high school just thinking (more like dreaming, actually) about the DCP. I was wondering which majors have the hardest time getting in. Which ones have the easiest?
> 
> I'm thinking about a Communications major... What is the general consensus for this? Is it extremely competitive?
> 
> Thanks!



Any major can do the college program, I don't really think they have a preference to one major or the other. The program is a paid internship, and you select which roles you would like to do within the program. You can take classes through the program that may help you in your major, but those classes aren't required, although if you can find one your college may give you credits. for example if you do in fact do communications, they have a class on corporate communications which you may like. but for the program itself it doesnt rele matter what your major is. the more you're willing to do, the more attractive you look to them!


----------



## psherman42

*idreamofdisney* said:


> How excited are you?? What is your role? How long are you staying for?
> 
> I know haha I'm applying the second I can and doing the e-presentation because I've already seen two campus ones! I can't wait!



I'm so excited! And I'm QSFB and will be there from August 22nd-January 6th. 

That's what I did when I applied for spring! Good luck!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Hi! I'm Lindsey, and I'm going to be a College freshman soon.
I have a few questions about the DCP, so here goes.

1) I am going to a really small, private college. Can you get in the program from any college, or does it matter where you go?

2) Is it possible to go without driving your car everywhere, mainly to save money from gas prices? What I mean to say is, is the housing close to the park?

3) Finally, when do I apply if I want to pariticipate in the Fall season?

Sorry for the questions. I searched the site around, and did find some interesting facts, I just wanted more insight into the program.

This thread is incredibly helpful, guys!


----------



## Joanna71985

aquarhapsody said:


> Hi! I'm Lindsey, and I'm going to be a College freshman soon.
> I have a few questions about the DCP, so here goes.
> 
> 1) I am going to a really small, private college. Can you get in the program from any college, or does it matter where you go?
> 
> 2) Is it possible to go without driving your car everywhere, mainly to save money from gas prices? What I mean to say is, is the housing close to the park?
> 
> 3) Finally, when do I apply if I want to pariticipate in the Fall season?
> 
> Sorry for the questions. I searched the site around, and did find some interesting facts, I just wanted more insight into the program.
> 
> This thread is incredibly helpful, guys!



1. it doesn't matter what school you go to

2. yes it is. I survived all 6 of my CPs without a car

3. applications for fall go up late Jan


----------



## aquarhapsody

Joanna71985 said:


> 1. it doesn't matter what school you go to
> 
> 2. yes it is. I survived all 6 of my CPs without a car
> 
> 3. applications for fall go up late Jan



Thanks.
Especially for the car info. My mother and I were debating whether or not I would need one. Couldn't hurt to keep from paying gas prices.


----------



## laxplaya1346

Do CPs get a discount on D23 memberships?


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

did any of you guys that have done the CP before find that it was difficult to make friends? when I go down for the program i won't be going with any of my friends and i'm worried that i wont be able to make friends easily. and all the events are so much for fun when you have people to go with!


----------



## Berlioz70

I met my immediate roommate through the internet beforehand, so that helped. Most of my friends I met during my location training. Beyond my roommates and the people I worked with, I didn't really have much time to go out searching for more friends.


----------



## limocart

I have always loved going to WDW, but i have always wondered...does working there make it any less fun to be there?


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

limocart said:


> I have always loved going to WDW, but i have always wondered...does working there make it any less fun to be there?



I've always wondered about this too!


----------



## Joanna71985

limocart said:


> I have always loved going to WDW, but i have always wondered...does working there make it any less fun to be there?



Nope. For me, not at all (in fact, I'm still here at Disney).


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Joanna71985 said:


> Nope. For me, not at all (in fact, I'm still here at Disney).



You seem to be a Mouse expert!  What did you like most about the College program? I'm reapplying for the Spring program - any advice for the web interview? i'm so nervous about it!


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> You seem to be a Mouse expert!  What did you like most about the College program? I'm reapplying for the Spring program - any advice for the web interview? i'm so nervous about it!



For me, I enjoyed the CP because I loved the work aspect of it (my first CP was my first real job), meeting new people, being able to go into the parks. The CP changed my life, and helped me figure out what I wanted to do with my life


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Joanna71985 said:


> For me, I enjoyed the CP because I loved the work aspect of it (my first CP was my first real job), meeting new people, being able to go into the parks. The CP changed my life, and helped me figure out what I wanted to do with my life



That's what I'm hoping for. I've wanted to work for Disney for as long as I can remember, and I hope the doing the CP will be a starting point for a future career. I also major in Tourism and Hospitality in school, so I'm hoping that helps as well. What was your favorite job to do at Disney? Do you work there full time now?


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. I've wanted to work for Disney for as long as I can remember, and I hope the doing the CP will be a starting point for a future career. I also major in Tourism and Hospitality in school, so I'm hoping that helps as well. What was your favorite job to do at Disney? Do you work there full time now?



Out of the roles I've had, my favorite have been character attendant and attractions. They also are the 2 that I still work in. I am fulltime in attractions (I work at GMR and MuppetVision), and am seasonal in character attendant (picking up shifts on my days off).


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Joanna71985 said:


> Out of the roles I've had, my favorite have been character attendant and attractions. They also are the 2 that I still work in. I am fulltime in attractions (I work at GMR and MuppetVision), and am seasonal in character attendant (picking up shifts on my days off).



OMG, how is the GMR? I've dreamed of working on that ride for yearsss! My first choice is to be a character performer, but if I get attractions that is BY FAR my first choice. Do they ever ask you as far as attractions is concerned which ride you want to work? Or do you not really have a choice?


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> OMG, how is the GMR? I've dreamed of working on that ride for yearsss! My first choice is to be a character performer, but if I get attractions that is BY FAR my first choice. Do they ever ask you as far as attractions is concerned which ride you want to work? Or do you not really have a choice?



GMR is so much fun! I absolutely love it here. As for asking, you can make a request (and they will take it into consideration).


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Joanna71985 said:


> GMR is so much fun! I absolutely love it here. As for asking, you can make a request (and they will take it into consideration).



It looks like it would be a lot of fun! I'm a performer so I like that I could use my performing in that attraction.


----------



## mm522

I'm sure this has been asked somewhere but I don't have the time to look through 235 pages but what sort of admission or free tickets do people on the college program get for other people? I know for themselves they get in unlimited correct? What about other people?


----------



## SportsChick

CPs receive a blue maingate pass which allows entry for up to three people on 6 different days. You can also buy discounted (around 10% off) tickets at Company D.


----------



## bopnopper9

To add on to Sportschick, the tickets are one day park hoppers.  After you get them the tickets, they can freely go to any of the four main theme parks with their tickets.  It does not include water park admission, DisneyQuest, or minigolf or whatever.  Your admission also doesn't get you into DisneyQuest and only sometimes gets you into the water parks.


----------



## mm522

So is it for each of the three different people 6 days or is it 6 days that you can bring up to three? Just some clarification


----------



## Berlioz70

mm522 said:


> 6 days that you can bring up to three



This.


----------



## cat named virtute

I got a call from a very nice Disney representative last week and was informed that there would be an opening in attractions(Disneyland), and since it was my first pick when I signed up I was asked if I would like to fill said opening. I of course said yes! Now I have a great desire to know everything possible about attractions. Are you trained to run the whole gambit of attractions, like loading/unloading passengers, running rides, audience control, doing the narrations,  etc. Or are you just trained on one or two of those things? Are you trained to work on one or more rides? How do they decide who works on what attraction? What else should I know?


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> It looks like it would be a lot of fun! I'm a performer so I like that I could use my performing in that attraction.



It definitely is fun being able to perform


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

For those of you guys that have done the CP before, what is the deal with bringing a car? I've heard people say that you really should bring a car, and I've heard others say that you really don't need it. What has been your experience? I'm not sure if I'll be able to have a car or not and I'm worried about how hard it will be to live for at least 6 months without a car!


----------



## indianabrit

*idreamofdisney* said:


> For those of you guys that have done the CP before, what is the deal with bringing a car? I've heard people say that you really should bring a car, and I've heard others say that you really don't need it. What has been your experience? I'm not sure if I'll be able to have a car or not and I'm worried about how hard it will be to live for at least 6 months without a car!



I personally don't have a car and I've never had a problem with the bus, but there are *MANY* people who have had problems with the buses.

Do you need a car?:

You don't really need one to get to work because the buses run to and from the parks and resorts. There are also buses that go to wal-mart, publix, the partners fcu, and the Florida Mall (only tuesdays).

Would it be nice to have a car?:

Definitely.

If you're into shopping or hanging out at places that aren't Disney related... It is nice to have a car around. Especially when you want to go out to eat or go out without having to be at the bus' mercy.

It is also an easy way to make new friends quickly.


----------



## t-ho

*idreamofdisney* said:


> For those of you guys that have done the CP before, what is the deal with bringing a car? I've heard people say that you really should bring a car, and I've heard others say that you really don't need it. What has been your experience? I'm not sure if I'll be able to have a car or not and I'm worried about how hard it will be to live for at least 6 months without a car!



It's all about the convenience. Surely you can take the bus everywhere necessary, and although I had my car, I often used to buses to save gas and reduce carbon footprint, etc... but when your shift ends at 3am or when your need something fast, it's a great thing to have.

It allows you a bit more time,as you don't have to work around the buses,and it means a little more freedom.


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> For those of you guys that have done the CP before, what is the deal with bringing a car? I've heard people say that you really should bring a car, and I've heard others say that you really don't need it. What has been your experience? I'm not sure if I'll be able to have a car or not and I'm worried about how hard it will be to live for at least 6 months without a car!



It makes life easier with a car. However, it is possible to get by without a car (I did all 6 of my CPs without a car).


----------



## Pancakes

Ok, I'm a little unclear on how seasonal works. I'm trying to make a master plan that will allow me to quit my current job forever (booo Shop Rite!) and I can go work at Disney during the time when I would be at shop rite. 

I plan on doing the Spring Advantage for 2012. What I want to do, is to apply to be seasonal (if possible) and then go to school during the school year. What I want to know is, would I be able to pick the dates I get to come back to work? Say I want to work winter and summer breaks...can I do that? I understand that I will have to find my own housing and I am willing. But do I get to pick when and how long I get to work?


----------



## glendalais

Pancakes said:


> Ok, I'm a little unclear on how seasonal works. I'm trying to make a master plan that will allow me to quit my current job forever (booo Shop Rite!) and I can go work at Disney during the time when I would be at shop rite.
> 
> I plan on doing the Spring Advantage for 2012. What I want to do, is to apply to be seasonal (if possible) and then go to school during the school year. What I want to know is, would I be able to pick the dates I get to come back to work? Say I want to work winter and summer breaks...can I do that? I understand that I will have to find my own housing and I am willing. But do I get to pick when and how long I get to work?



Yes. For the moment, Casual Temporary Florida-Site Cast Members are able to provide availability according to their own schedules.

It may change in the future, but for now you can pick and choose when you want to make yourself available to work.


----------



## Pancakes

glendalais said:


> Yes. For the moment, Casual Temporary Florida-Site Cast Members are able to provide availability according to their own schedules.
> 
> It may change in the future, but for now you can pick and choose when you want to make yourself available to work.



Okay, thanks!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Thanks for the car advice everyone! From the way it sounds, I think I'd like to have my car with me, but at least I know I can survive without one!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

t-ho said:


> It's all about the convenience. Surely you can take the bus everywhere necessary, and although I had my car, I often used to buses to save gas and reduce carbon footprint, etc... but when your shift ends at 3am or when your need something fast, it's a great thing to have.
> 
> It allows you a bit more time,as you don't have to work around the buses,and it means a little more freedom.



That's actually a great idea for the saving gas and whatnot, I never thought of that!


----------



## MarilynDoll

Hey all! I have been dying to get into the program, i did the web test thingy last year and totally failed it.. i have been pretty bummed about it since then but i have started to rebuild my confidence and have been doing a lot of research so i am HOPING to make it in for FallAdvantage'12. ::crosses fingers & toes::

My main concern tho has to do with the income. I know CP's get paid very little but i wanted to know a ball park figure so that i can plan correctly and save the right amount of money so that i won't be in need when and if i get accepted.

If anyone can help me out with this concern it would be GREATLY appreciated. 

- From a fellow Disney Addict


----------



## LittleMissGiggles89

To be safe figure you're making absolute minimum wage ($7.31) then CPs are guaranteed a minimum of 30 hours per week I believe (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Then take out about $79-$94/week for housing depending on which apartment you end up in. Then from there it depends on if you'll have a car (gas) and any other payments you might have (insurance, loans etc).


----------



## StefwifnF

MarilynDoll said:


> Hey all! I have been dying to get into the program, i did the web test thingy last year and totally failed it.. i have been pretty bummed about it since then but i have started to rebuild my confidence and have been doing a lot of research so i am HOPING to make it in for FallAdvantage'12. ::crosses fingers & toes::
> 
> My main concern tho has to do with the income. I know CP's get paid very little but i wanted to know a ball park figure so that i can plan correctly and save the right amount of money so that i won't be in need when and if i get accepted.
> 
> If anyone can help me out with this concern it would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> - From a fellow Disney Addict



The hours you get depend on where you are located and what role you have. I was working less than 40 hours every week, but I was in a resort in QSFB so they didn't like us going overtime. But I had friend that worked in the parks that picked up crazy hours (especially during peak periods.) Some ended up with 60 hours so their checks were very pretty. 

If you don't go off and spend your money like crazy, you'll be fine. Bring a few hundred dollars at the beginning to get you by because it will be a little bit before you get your first check, but after that you should be fine.


----------



## mm522

Question about tickets again!!! I know the cast member has to be there to get you into the park, but do they have to stay with you the whole day? What if they have to work after you've gone into the park but you were wanting to park hop? Are you just out of luck or is there a way to be able to get into the parks and parkhop after they've let you in inititally???


----------



## StefwifnF

mm522 said:


> Question about tickets again!!! I know the cast member has to be there to get you into the park, but do they have to stay with you the whole day? What if they have to work after you've gone into the park but you were wanting to park hop? Are you just out of luck or is there a way to be able to get into the parks and parkhop after they've let you in inititally???



Technically you are responsible for their actions, but no one is going to be checking to see if you are still with them throughout the day. They will be given a tangible ticket so they'll be able to hop parks without you there. As long as they don't do anything wrong, you'll be ok


----------



## mm522

I have a quick question about pay checks.  During the College program, will Disney actually issue you checks?  Or do they do direct deposit?


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

How often do CPCM's get paid? Is it once a week or once every two weeks?

Also, have any of you ever done the CP for college credit? I know you are able to get credit for it, so how does each differ? I wanted to get internship credit for mine because I'm a hospitality major and I need a tourism/hospitality internship, and I would love for it to be Disney!


----------



## SportsChick

mm522 said:


> I have a quick question about pay checks.  During the College program, will Disney actually issue you checks?  Or do they do direct deposit?



It's direct deposit only - either your own bank or onto a paycheck card that is issued on check-in day.


----------



## SportsChick

*idreamofdisney* said:


> How often do CPCM's get paid? Is it once a week or once every two weeks?
> 
> Also, have any of you ever done the CP for college credit? I know you are able to get credit for it, so how does each differ? I wanted to get internship credit for mine because I'm a hospitality major and I need a tourism/hospitality internship, and I would love for it to be Disney!



Pay is weekly. 

For getting credit, you'd have to check with your university. I'm also a Hospitality Management Major and we just need a set number of hours so doing the DCP satisfied that (I just needed show the director of the program my last paystub showing my hours). However, for an internship that gets you credit, you'd need to see what your school requires for that.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

SportsChick said:


> Pay is weekly.
> 
> For getting credit, you'd have to check with your university. I'm also a Hospitality Management Major and we just need a set number of hours so doing the DCP satisfied that (I just needed show the director of the program my last paystub showing my hours). However, for an internship that gets you credit, you'd need to see what your school requires for that.



Do you still work at Disney World?


----------



## SportsChick

I stayed seasonal after my program


----------



## Joanna71985

As they say:
Every
Paycheck
Comes
On
Thursday
(or EPCOT).


----------



## deniissee

I'm almost sure this can be done, I'm just unsure how it works: I'm starting my WDWCP next month and I'd like to get a couple of west coast friends into Disneyland. I think I read we're mailed our passes? And if I don't update my address when I arrive, they'll be mailed to my home address--right? Or did I just make that up. I'd appreciate any clarifications!


----------



## Iris

deniissee said:


> I'm almost sure this can be done, I'm just unsure how it works: I'm starting my WDWCP next month and I'd like to get a couple of west coast friends into Disneyland. I think I read we're mailed our passes? And if I don't update my address when I arrive, they'll be mailed to my home address--right? Or did I just make that up. I'd appreciate any clarifications!



You will be in Florida for the program (WDWCP v DLCP)?  If you do not update your address on the hub, your blue maingate will in fact be mailed to your home mailing address....however, you must be present to allow your friends to enter Disneyland, they cannot use your maingate.  At least this is what it seems like you want to do, maybe I read it wrong.  Unless you are planning a quick trip to Disneyland, they won't be able to enter the parks without you.


----------



## mm522

I bank with BB&T, are there any ATM's around the apartments?  I'm trying to find a way to withdraw money without getting charged.


----------



## deniissee

Iris said:


> You will be in Florida for the program (WDWCP v DLCP)?  If you do not update your address on the hub, your blue maingate will in fact be mailed to your home mailing address....however, you must be present to allow your friends to enter Disneyland, they cannot use your maingate.  At least this is what it seems like you want to do, maybe I read it wrong.  Unless you are planning a quick trip to Disneyland, they won't be able to enter the parks without you.



You have the right idea, I'll be in a Florida with friends in California. Thanks for your help, I had hoped I didn't need to be present.


----------



## psherman42

Iris said:


> You will be in Florida for the program (WDWCP v DLCP)?  If you do not update your address on the hub, your blue maingate will in fact be mailed to your home mailing address....however, you must be present to allow your friends to enter Disneyland, they cannot use your maingate.  At least this is what it seems like you want to do, maybe I read it wrong.  Unless you are planning a quick trip to Disneyland, they won't be able to enter the parks without you.



Wait, really?


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

So what exactly are the incentive/perks that you receive as a CP cast member? I've read a lot about them on this thread but I'm trying to organize what I've read to get a basic idea of the things we get to enjoy as CM's. Like, do we get free passes/discounts/etc.?


----------



## indianabrit

*idreamofdisney* said:


> So what exactly are the incentive/perks that you receive as a CP cast member? I've read a lot about them on this thread but I'm trying to organize what I've read to get a basic idea of the things we get to enjoy as CM's. Like, do we get free passes/discounts/etc.?



You get (from the top of my head):
-Free admission to the parks
-Free admission for 3 guests up to 6 times.
-20% discount on merchandise. 40%+ during holidays
-Discount on AMC movie tickets.
-20% discount at Table Service restaurants (except Victoria and Albert's) after 8:30pm (this automatically adds 18%gratuity)
-Discount on special holiday event tickets: Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party
-50% off Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach (during peak seasons. Otherwise, it's free if you work there)
-40% off Disney resorts for friends and family. 50% off for yourself.
-10% off park tickets.
-$2.99 CICI'S PIZZA (YES. $2.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
-Discounts at the Premium Outlets. You just have to ask for the VIP Coupon book at the information Kiosk.

We also get discounts at some of the surrounding restaurants. You just have to ask around. The worse that people can tell you is no. 

We also get MANY MORE discounts. Those are just some of the ones that people take the most advantage of.


----------



## elphie101

I'm 99% positive once the peak season is over (the last day is August 13th I believe) CMs will be getting free admission to the water parks until February, with the option to buy 50% off tickets for guests. I'm so excited!

As they will tell you at Traditions, one of the biggest perks about being a CM is finding out where your discounts are! For example, when buying my work shoes at the Sketchers outlet, I found out we get a 20% discount, which made my day! This happens all over the Orlando area, including places like IHOP and Steak & Shake, which is great for a post-work meal.

Unfortunately, there's no discount at Wal-Mart. If only........


----------



## andylcq

bookmarking it


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

elphie101 said:


> I'm 99% positive once the peak season is over (the last day is August 13th I believe) CMs will be getting free admission to the water parks until February, with the option to buy 50% off tickets for guests. I'm so excited!
> 
> As they will tell you at Traditions, one of the biggest perks about being a CM is finding out where your discounts are! For example, when buying my work shoes at the Sketchers outlet, I found out we get a 20% discount, which made my day! This happens all over the Orlando area, including places like IHOP and Steak & Shake, which is great for a post-work meal.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no discount at Wal-Mart. If only........



Those discounts are amazing!! What is Traditions? I'm applying for the program hopefully next month, but I've never done it before, so I'm still learning everything!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

indianabrit said:


> You get (from the top of my head):
> -Free admission to the parks
> -Free admission for 3 guests up to 6 times.
> -20% discount on merchandise. 40%+ during holidays
> -Discount on AMC movie tickets.
> -20% discount at Table Service restaurants (except Victoria and Albert's) after 8:30pm (this automatically adds 18%gratuity)
> -Discount on special holiday event tickets: Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party
> -50% off Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach (during peak seasons. Otherwise, it's free if you work there)
> -40% off Disney resorts for friends and family. 50% off for yourself.
> -10% off park tickets.
> -$2.99 CICI'S PIZZA (YES. $2.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> -Discounts at the Premium Outlets. You just have to ask for the VIP Coupon book at the information Kiosk.
> 
> We also get discounts at some of the surrounding restaurants. You just have to ask around. The worse that people can tell you is no.
> 
> We also get MANY MORE discounts. Those are just some of the ones that people take the most advantage of.



OMG! These are amazing!!  Thank you!!


----------



## StefwifnF

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Those discounts are amazing!! What is Traditions? I'm applying for the program hopefully next month, but I've never done it before, so I'm still learning everything!



Traditions is your first step of training. It is basically orientation into the Disney company. You'll go over the basics, including a really funny sexual harassment video. It's 4 hours and after this class you will get your ID so you can go into the parks for free!


----------



## Berlioz70

StefwifnF said:


> Traditions is your first step of training. It is basically orientation into the Disney company. You'll go over the basics, including a really funny sexual harassment video. It's 4 hours and after this class you will get your ID so you can go into the parks for free!



That video is no longer showed.


----------



## Pancakes

Quick question, I heard somewhere that if you take the WBI and pass, but don't do the program, you don't have to retake the WBI. 

At the end of last semester, I applied and passed the WBI, but I felt I wasn't ready to do Fall '11. I passed the WBI and everything, I just didn't do the phone interview. Do I have to retake the WBI? Or is my information saved and I just redo the application and set up my phone interview?


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

StefwifnF said:


> Traditions is your first step of training. It is basically orientation into the Disney company. You'll go over the basics, including a really funny sexual harassment video. It's 4 hours and after this class you will get your ID so you can go into the parks for free!



Sweet!!


----------



## theatregrl04

indianabrit said:


> You get (from the top of my head):
> -Free admission to the parks
> -Free admission for 3 guests up to 6 times.
> -20% discount on merchandise. 40%+ during holidays
> -Discount on AMC movie tickets.
> -20% discount at Table Service restaurants (except Victoria and Albert's) after 8:30pm (this automatically adds 18%gratuity)
> -Discount on special holiday event tickets: Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party
> -50% off Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach (during peak seasons. Otherwise, it's free if you work there)
> -40% off Disney resorts for friends and family. 50% off for yourself.
> -10% off park tickets.
> -$2.99 CICI'S PIZZA (YES. $2.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> -Discounts at the Premium Outlets. You just have to ask for the VIP Coupon book at the information Kiosk.



Is there a CICI's nearby? Is it within walking distance of the housing complexes?
We always have commercials for CICI's on whenever I watch TV. But the nearest one is at least an hour’s drive from me!


----------



## Berlioz70

Pancakes said:


> Quick question, I heard somewhere that if you take the WBI and pass, but don't do the program, you don't have to retake the WBI.



I believe the score is active for 6 months... so if you apply again within that time you may not need it again.



theatregrl04 said:


> Is there a CICI's nearby? Is it within walking distance of the housing complexes?



There are two pretty close to the housing areas. I wouldn't walk it, but the drive is probably only 5 minutes or less.


----------



## StefwifnF

Berlioz70 said:


> That video is no longer showed.



Oh nooooo!!! That's sooo sad....


----------



## indianabrit

theatregrl04 said:


> Is there a CICI's nearby? Is it within walking distance of the housing complexes?
> We always have commercials for CICI's on whenever I watch TV. But the nearest one is at least an hours drive from me!



There's a CiCi's across the street from Vista Way apartments. The street that is in between is pretty busy though, so like Berlioz said I wouldn't try walking it... unless you're very brave...or you have experience crossing very busy streets.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

What were your favorite apartment complexes? Like which of the complexes is the best and why?


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> What were your favorite apartment complexes? Like which of the complexes is the best and why?



I lived in Chatham for 5 of my 6 CPs, and loved it there.


----------



## indianabrit

Joanna71985 said:


> I lived in Chatham for 5 of my 6 CPs, and loved it there.



CHATHAM!


----------



## psherman42

What kind of networking events are there for the college program and about how often do they take place?


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Can someone explain the recreation role on the role checklist? I'm trying to figure out what each of the roles are so I can check off as many as possible.


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Can someone explain the recreation role on the role checklist? I'm trying to figure out what each of the roles are so I can check off as many as possible.



Correct me if I'm wrong.  Recreation is most likely for CPs to be Slide Operations at either Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach.  My boyfriend was slide ops at Typhoon Lagoon during our SA 2010 Program.  But from what I gathered from him recreation also includes miniature golf, and marina watercraft rentals, and maybe the golf courses.


----------



## andylcq

Good! I has bookmarking this.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

GhillieGirlBelle1987 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.  Recreation is most likely for CPs to be Slide Operations at either Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach.  My boyfriend was slide ops at Typhoon Lagoon during our SA 2010 Program.  But from what I gathered from him recreation also includes miniature golf, and marina watercraft rentals, and maybe the golf courses.



I figured it was something along those lines, I just wasn't too sure. Thank you!

Another question for everyone...should you check off as many roles on the checklist as possible, or is there like a good number to shoot for? Like, I know for sure my top three role choices are character performer, BBB, and character attendant, but I'm willing to do others and I want them to know I am because I figure that looks better on the application. Any advice?


----------



## psherman42

Are these shoes ok for traditions/other classes?http://www.dsw.com/shoe/naturalizer+lightner+tailored+pump?prodId=192371&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> I figured it was something along those lines, I just wasn't too sure. Thank you!
> 
> Another question for everyone...should you check off as many roles on the checklist as possible, or is there like a good number to shoot for? Like, I know for sure my top three role choices are character performer, BBB, and character attendant, but I'm willing to do others and I want them to know I am because I figure that looks better on the application. Any advice?



I would only pick roles that you are comfortable with (because if you pick roles just for the sake of having them, you could wind up with one that you're unhappy with). A number I always recomended, as a campus rep, was 4-5 roles


----------



## Berlioz70

psherman42 said:


> Are these shoes ok for traditions/other classes?http://www.dsw.com/shoe/naturalizer+lightner+tailored+pump?prodId=192371&productRef=SEARCH



Yep they're fine if you're comfortable in heels. Keep in mind, Traditions has a walking tour (couple miles) and they will not have band-aids if you start getting blisters. But if you're fine, then more the power to you!


----------



## carly3592

What kind of jewelry is acceptable for Traditions?  I know we have to be in the 'Disney Look', but are there any acceptions (like necklaces, bracelets, etc)?


----------



## psherman42

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep they're fine if you're comfortable in heels. Keep in mind, Traditions has a walking tour (couple miles) and they will not have band-aids if you start getting blisters. But if you're fine, then more the power to you!


Thanks! I'm planning on taking a pair of flats with me just in case. 

This might be a stupid question but if we're wearing peep toe shoes like that for traditions, can we have nail polish on? I know it's not ok for finger nails but not sure about toes.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Joanna71985 said:


> I would only pick roles that you are comfortable with (because if you pick roles just for the sake of having them, you could wind up with one that you're unhappy with). A number I always recomended, as a campus rep, was 4-5 roles



Okay great. And I know they always ask people who do not check off QSFB why, and if you have a genuine reason why you don't want that role, is that ok? Like, do they favor people more who are willing to do that role? I worked in that sort of industry for 4 and 1/2 years and it just wasn't something I was happy with.


----------



## Berlioz70

carly3592 said:


> What kind of jewelry is acceptable for Traditions?  I know we have to be in the 'Disney Look', but are there any acceptions (like necklaces, bracelets, etc)?



Disney Look allows a necklace and a bracelet for non-costumed CMs, what kind of exceptions are you talking about?



psherman42 said:


> This might be a stupid question but if we're wearing peep toe shoes like that for traditions, can we have nail polish on? I know it's not ok for finger nails but not sure about toes.



You can wear polish (fingers and toes), it just needs to appear natural; so no bright neon colors and they should be consistent against the hands or the feet.

I wear a light pink to work everyday. F&B cannot wear any polish.


----------



## carly3592

Berlioz70 said:


> Disney Look allows a necklace and a bracelet for non-costumed CMs, what kind of exceptions are you talking about?



Ok, that's all I needed to know.  I was just wondering because I know while at work you're only allowed one ring on each hand and stud earrings for girls; I just didn't know if we were allowed more than that for Traditions.  Thanks!


----------



## psherman42

Berlioz70 said:


> Disney Look allows a necklace and a bracelet for non-costumed CMs, what kind of exceptions are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> You can wear polish (fingers and toes), it just needs to appear natural; so no bright neon colors and they should be consistent against the hands or the feet.
> 
> I wear a light pink to work everyday. F&B cannot wear any polish.



Aw man, I have bright pink nail polish on my toes.  I guess I'll have to take it off for Traditions.


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Okay great. And I know they always ask people who do not check off QSFB why, and if you have a genuine reason why you don't want that role, is that ok? Like, do they favor people more who are willing to do that role? I worked in that sort of industry for 4 and 1/2 years and it just wasn't something I was happy with.



It's not a problem saying no to QSFB. I did for my last CP, and I got my second choice (attractions).


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Joanna71985 said:


> It's not a problem saying no to QSFB. I did for my last CP, and I got my second choice (attractions).



Oh okay great  What was your first choice role?


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Oh okay great  What was your first choice role?



character attendant


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Joanna71985 said:


> character attendant



That's one of my top three! First is character performer!


----------



## MisguidedSabrina

I'm just curious, If I were to take an art class that is worth 3 credits at a community college would that meet requirements for Disney?


----------



## Pikezh638

carly3592 said:


> What kind of jewelry is acceptable for Traditions?  I know we have to be in the 'Disney Look', but are there any acceptions (like necklaces, bracelets, etc)?





Berlioz70 said:


> Disney Look allows a necklace and a bracelet for non-costumed CMs, what kind of exceptions are you talking about?



I don't think so.. My girlfriend is a mechandise CP and she couldn't wear the Angel necklace I got her from Kay's.


----------



## Berlioz70

Pikezh638 said:


> I don't think so.. My girlfriend is a mechandise CP and she couldn't wear the Angel necklace I got her from Kay's.



Merchandise is a costumed role, so it does not follow the same rules I posted or Traditions.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

MisguidedSabrina said:


> I'm just curious, If I were to take an art class that is worth 3 credits at a community college would that meet requirements for Disney?



All you need to apply for the DCP is to be taking one college credit. It doesn't matter what class it is, as long as you are, in some way, shape or form, enrolled in college. So you should be fine.


----------



## Miss. Bianca

Hi Everyone. I'm more of a lurker than anything else... LOL! But I'm writing because I have a question that I'm having difficulty finding the answer through all these pages. Can someone give me an estimate as to when are the last possible weeks to apply for Fall and Spring? I want to know if the latest to apply for Fall would be in April or May and when it would be in Spring... etc.

Thanks so much. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Berlioz70

There is no official "end" to the recruiting season as it's a first come first serve application process. Once the progam is full, they stop accepting more individuals. However, most pending individuals are contacted in early May, so I'd say the end of April is probably the tail end of having a shot.

Spring would be end of November - ish.


----------



## silverhaze269

Hey guys! I've got a load of questions for you, but don't worry...I won't ask them all now (I have to leave for work very soon, and don't have time to look through the thread properly). Anyway, I'm interested in the CP, but I'm going into my last year at university...have I waited too long, or is there still a chance I could get in? I'm still not 100% sure about it, but I've been curious about it for a few years now.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

silverhaze269 said:


> Hey guys! I've got a load of questions for you, but don't worry...I won't ask them all now (I have to leave for work very soon, and don't have time to look through the thread properly). Anyway, I'm interested in the CP, but I'm going into my last year at university...have I waited too long, or is there still a chance I could get in? I'm still not 100% sure about it, but I've been curious about it for a few years now.



As long as when you apply, you are enrolled in college, you're fine. I personally feel like its actually better to apply later in your college career because you won't have as much to catch up on being away on an internship for 6 months.


----------



## psherman42

I'm QSFB and got placed at ABC Commissary. I can pick up other shifts at different locations, right?


----------



## Amanda08

I worked at ABC!  And yes, you can.


----------



## TrueLovesKiss

Can anyone tell me any information about staying in non-disney housing?  I can't seem to find any anywhere.  I really want to do the program but I have a dog that I can't leave while I go so I wouldn't be able to stay in Disney sponsored housing.  

Also, completely unrelated, has anyone done the Spring Advantage Quarter program where you go March through August? I'm in a grad program that ends in the end of March and would like to go do the program then through August.  Any info on that would be great too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

TrueLovesKiss said:


> Can anyone tell me any information about staying in non-disney housing?  I can't seem to find any anywhere.  I really want to do the program but I have a dog that I can't leave while I go so I wouldn't be able to stay in Disney sponsored housing.
> 
> Also, completely unrelated, has anyone done the Spring Advantage Quarter program where you go March through August? I'm in a grad program that ends in the end of March and would like to go do the program then through August.  Any info on that would be great too.
> 
> Thanks!



I believe the Quarter programs are only for people in schools that are on the Quarter system


----------



## H1heather

Is anyone else having troble navigating the new site?


----------



## photoluvsmom

My daughter has returned this year as a College Alumni.  We plan on visiting her next month.  She went on the "hub" to get a new Blue Main Entrace Pass" and has yet received it.  Is there a way to check to see if her original Blue Main Entrance Pass was reinstated?  Also what time is check-in for the resorts.  

Thanks


----------



## maddihiggs

What does everyone think is the best time to go, school-career-wise?  Should you wait to go after you graduate, as a senior, or as a junior when most people study abroad?  I am hoping to get a professional internship at Disney after CP.  Will the time I wait after my program affect my ability to get an internship?


----------



## grahamfam3

Does anyone know of a good resource to see what the job options are for the CP?  I looked at the Disney site, but it didn't give a lot of specifics.  My son is in a Criminal Justice program, and would love to do a CP stint if they have any opportunities with the security department (filing, typing in reports, assisting dispatch, vaccuming out the cars, whatever).


----------



## ltwentyone

Quick question to any other alumni.

I did the program in Fall 2010. I decided I'd like to reapply. Last time I had QSFB. I'd like something different this time, but I am not sure if I'd be able to. I know when extending, you have to meet certain transfer requirements to change roles. But I don't know if the same rules apply when applying for the program again over a year later. I got a few attendance points during my program, so I worry that'll come back to haunt me. 

I really want to try a new role. But I am afraid if I don't put QSFB on my application, I'll be turned down for not meeting the requirements to get a new role. Anyone know any information on this?

Also, I'll have to take the WBI again wont I? Or will it still be on record of me passing it from my old program?


----------



## Linden

I just tried to apply yesterday, but it wouldn't let me log in. Do I have to make a new account? I thought you could just carry over your application from the previous semester (Fall 2011). So, I tried to reset my password, because I know for sure I have the right email, but the reset email (or the subsequent 4 or 5 I sent out) never made it to my inbox.

I don't want to fill out the whole darn thing again if I don't have to. Any advice?


----------



## himynameisreese

I think when they updated the site they lost the previous login information. I just filled out the application again. I had to recreate my account using the same email as well.


----------



## Berlioz70

photoluvsmom said:


> Also what time is check-in for the resorts.



3 pm



maddihiggs said:


> What does everyone think is the best time to go, school-career-wise?  Should you wait to go after you graduate, as a senior, or as a junior when most people study abroad?  I am hoping to get a professional internship at Disney after CP.  Will the time I wait after my program affect my ability to get an internship?



I personally did it after graduation, went into a PI, then FT. I know that if you're looking for something long term then after graduation is better, just because many people end up not going back to college. If you go early in your college career, make sure you set yourself up to leave and go back to college.



grahamfam3 said:


> Does anyone know of a good resource to see what the job options are for the CP?  I looked at the Disney site, but it didn't give a lot of specifics.  My son is in a Criminal Justice program, and would love to do a CP stint if they have any opportunities with the security department (filing, typing in reports, assisting dispatch, vaccuming out the cars, whatever).



Security is not an option for CPs. Here are all of the CP Role options.



ltwentyone said:


> I really want to try a new role. But I am afraid if I don't put QSFB on my application, I'll be turned down for not meeting the requirements to get a new role. Anyone know any information on this?



New program - new role. As long as you weren't terminated, then your points will not count against you at this point. You should be fine for venturing away from QSFB.


----------



## WisCoaster

Is it too late for me?

I applied last week and got denied instantly.  I called them and they said I made a mistake.  I forgot to check that I was curretly enrolled in college.  They told me it would take a few days for them to correct, or bypass, this error.  I called yesterday, as a week passed, and they said it's still in the works and they would contact me when it was resolved.  

I am a photographer and am in school for graphic arts and photography.  I have a lot of experience working in resorts and theme parks along with customer service.  

If lets say it takes till the end of the month for the problem to resolve, will I be out of luck to get a job in PhotoPass?


----------



## disneytechguy

I have a few questions,  will be applying for Fall program.

1.) I saw on an YouTube video that if you did not have any prior jobs, all you could interview for was the character performer and custodial roles? Is this the case? I have no job experience whatsoever.

2.) Is it recommended to get a job to get into the DCP? Is there anybody out there with no job experience that has gotten in?

3.) Will Disney introduce me to what they have to offer in the Information Technology/Computer Science field since that is my major? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ashbash

disneytechguy said:


> I have a few questions,  will be applying for Fall program.
> 
> 1.) I saw on an YouTube video that if you did not have any prior jobs, all you could interview for was the character performer and custodial roles? Is this the case? I have no job experience whatsoever.
> 
> 2.) Is it recommended to get a job to get into the DCP? Is there anybody out there with no job experience that has gotten in?
> 
> 3.) Will Disney introduce me to what they have to offer in the Information Technology/Computer Science field since that is my major?
> 
> Thanks!!




1)I dont believe that is true. I have friends who didnt have much experience and they were still able to do the DCP. Also, I worked merch and I didnt have any experience in merch at all!

2)Not Sure

3)They will not introduce you but your managers will help you network if you tell them what your interest are. Also, there is a lot of information about networking experience given to you by the Housing Program. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Praise2Him

disneytechguy said:


> 1.) I saw on an YouTube video that if you did not have any prior jobs, all you could interview for was the character performer and custodial roles? Is this the case? I have no job experience whatsoever.
> 
> 2.) Is it recommended to get a job to get into the DCP? Is there anybody out there with no job experience that has gotten in?
> 
> Thanks!!



My DD did the CP in 2010. She had never had a job before, except for walking our neighbor's dog, and she got a role in Costuming (her major is Fashion Design). You should be fine!


----------



## disneytechguy

Ashbash said:


> 1)I dont believe that is true. I have friends who didnt have much experience and they were still able to do the DCP. Also, I worked merch and I didnt have any experience in merch at all!
> 
> 2)Not Sure
> 
> 3)They will not introduce you but your managers will help you network if you tell them what your interest are. Also, there is a lot of information about networking experience given to you by the Housing Program.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you for your reply. It was helpful!


----------



## Pancakes

If you applied for spring and got spring advantage, is it possible to ask to just go for spring?


----------



## Pirate Me

Is there any way to do the CP while staying on track with credits for graduation or do you really have to take a whole semester off of school? That's pretty much my deciding factor.


----------



## Riku

During the application process, I checked both WDW and DL as where I was interested in going. However, after more research, I definitely DO NOT want to go to DL. Is there anyway I can change this or will I have to talk to them about it during the phone interview? Also, if I do say I don't want to go to DL, will that hurt my chances of getting accepted?


----------



## LMKerins

Pirate Me said:


> Is there any way to do the CP while staying on track with credits for graduation or do you really have to take a whole semester off of school? That's pretty much my deciding factor.



What a lot of people do is either take online courses through their school, try to get credit for taking the ACE-approved courses Disney offers, or by taking online courses through another school or institution and then transferring the credits to your school. 
I would recommend talking to your academic advisor or a representative from your school to find out what people have done in the past. Some schools will even award credit for doing the actual program. I think it is ACE-approved for up to 6 credit hours.
Worst comes to worst, you can always take the semester off and then catch up by taking summer classes and more credits after your program is over.


----------



## LRobinson1030

Hey everyone,
I've been stalking y'all for about a month now and find all the posts very helpful, thank you all. The program is something I have wanted to do since I heard about it when I was 11 (when my cousin did it in 1999). I took my time getting my associates and I finally graduate in May 2012, so the Fall Advantage program in 2012 seems like perfect timing. The past few weeks I've noticed how miserable I am at my current job and am determined to get out ASAP which means I don't want to come back from FL once I get down there. So I am trying to learn everything I can by reading all these posts. I tried to hold all my questions till the end (I've been doing a lot of stalking lately) but yesterday I started to panic, what if I don't get in the program? I need to get out of Massachusetts! I'm only on page 51 of reading your posts but since my panic attack set in I figured I'd start asking my questions now, sorry if they have been asked already and I just haven't read them yet. So thats my back story and now for the questions:
1) When do the applications for Fall of 2012 come out? I was going to wait till my school does their presentation but since the spring presentation hasn't happened yet I think they cut the presentations at my school. So I want to get online and do it as soon as it comes out. 
2) If I do go to another schools presentation will they do the interviews after the presentation or would I still have to do a phone interview?
3) My school's website (Bristol Community College) says I must have at least one semester full time. I'm assuming this is for if I wanted to get credit for the program, correct? In my case I will have graduated by the time I do the program so I don't need the credit. On my plate this semester I have a full time job, part time job, and go to school full time. So what I'm getting at is if I end up dropping a class and going part time I will still be fine to get into the program, yes?
5) Back to the application, I will pretty much be checking every role on the application (within reason) so that I have better chances of getting it. Is it possible to rank your role choices? Do that take experience in that role into account? 
6) I forget what post it was but I believe someone was referring to an equity cast member, what does that mean?
7) Someone also mentioned a recruiting session after their CP? Does WDW hire some of there CP as regular CMs afterwards. This is my ultimate goal, to become a FT CM.
8) Last question... for now  This is not about the CP but suppose I go seasonal afterwards, if I cant get a PT or FT job, can I choose the weeks I go down to work or do they assign me specific times of the year when I need to go down?

Thank you in advance!
Lauren


----------



## Berlioz70

LRobinson1030 said:


> 1) When do the applications for Fall of 2012 come out? I was going to wait till my school does their presentation but since the spring presentation hasn't happened yet I think they cut the presentations at my school. So I want to get online and do it as soon as it comes out.
> 2) If I do go to another schools presentation will they do the interviews after the presentation or would I still have to do a phone interview?
> 3) My school's website (Bristol Community College) says I must have at least one semester full time. I'm assuming this is for if I wanted to get credit for the program, correct? In my case I will have graduated by the time I do the program so I don't need the credit. On my plate this semester I have a full time job, part time job, and go to school full time. So what I'm getting at is if I end up dropping a class and going part time I will still be fine to get into the program, yes?
> 5) Back to the application, I will pretty much be checking every role on the application (within reason) so that I have better chances of getting it. Is it possible to rank your role choices? Do that take experience in that role into account?
> 6) I forget what post it was but I believe someone was referring to an equity cast member, what does that mean?
> 7) Someone also mentioned a recruiting session after their CP? Does WDW hire some of there CP as regular CMs afterwards. This is my ultimate goal, to become a FT CM.
> 8) Last question... for now  This is not about the CP but suppose I go seasonal afterwards, if I cant get a PT or FT job, can I choose the weeks I go down to work or do they assign me specific times of the year when I need to go down?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Lauren



1) Jan-Feb ish
2) More than likely, still a phone
3) Disney only requires that you currently be enrolled (Part time is fine), your school will not have the ability to say No if you're accepted. I believe you're right, and that requirement is for people wanting credits.
4) 
5) During the interview they will ask your top choices. Yes, they do take previous experience into consideration when assigning roles.
6) Equity is a type of Entertainer (Dancer/Singer/Actor)... CPs are not eligible to be Equity.
7) At the end of your CP you can put your name on the waitlist for FT/PT. Waitlists vary based on your role/location preferences. My guess is that someone completed a CP then became a Campus Rep back at school and helped with the next CP recruiting season.
8) Yes. You must work 150 hours year rolling year to maintain your seasonal status. Some locations have more hours to give than others, so it's recommended that you provide availability during peak seasons when those hours are available. Peak seasons include Easter Week, July, Thanksgiving, and Christmas week.


----------



## LRobinson1030

haha like mu counting Berlioz70 1,2,3,5 thats how it goes right?
anyways thanks for the quick response I really appreciate it!


----------



## FlowerInAdversity

Although keep in mind that if you put any interest in QSFB, there's a good chance that's where they'll put you.
In addition to the interviewer asking for your top 2/3, on the online application you are able to rank each role as high interest, medium interest, low interest, or no interest. Just make sure you don't say you have interest in something if you'd be miserable doing it.


----------



## LRobinson1030

FlowerInAdversity said:


> Although keep in mind that if you put any interest in QSFB, there's a good chance that's where they'll put you.
> In addition to the interviewer asking for your top 2/3, on the online application you are able to rank each role as high interest, medium interest, low interest, or no interest. Just make sure you don't say you have interest in something if you'd be miserable doing it.



eeee, I'm not too crazy about the idea of QSFB so thanks for that tidbit. Then again, I still have a few months before I fill out the app so anything could happen


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

When is the deadline to apply for spring 2011?

Do online courses count for applying? or do i have to be going to a campus?

Thank you!


----------



## Riku

The deadline for spring 2011 was last year, sugar. However, I believe you can still apply for spring 2012. As far as I know, online classes count as being enrolled in a college, so yes, you're eligible.


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

Oops! sorry i meant 2012! lol thank you mucho for the help!


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

So I have a question about the application process.  I just submitted my primary application on the website for Spring 2012, and now it says that Disney will receive my application within the next 5 business days and they'd contact me when a position pertaining to my interests and qualifications appears...

I'm surprised that I didn't get sent directly to the web-based interview like I did last winter.  I applied in this past March for the Fall 2011 season and filled out the web-based interview, passed, and got sent on to set up a phone interview in the one or two hours it took me to complete the app.  (p.s. I ended up being accepted to the program, but decided not to go)  Do they not do web-based interviews anymore, or do I take one after they receive my initial application?  I guess I'm just a bit confused with the new format of things.


----------



## psherman42

ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> So I have a question about the application process.  I just submitted my primary application on the website for Spring 2012, and now it says that Disney will receive my application within the next 5 business days and they'd contact me when a position pertaining to my interests and qualifications appears...
> 
> I'm surprised that I didn't get sent directly to the web-based interview like I did last winter.  I applied in this past March for the Fall 2011 season and filled out the web-based interview, passed, and got sent on to set up a phone interview in the one or two hours it took me to complete the app.  (p.s. I ended up being accepted to the program, but decided not to go)  Do they not do web-based interviews anymore, or do I take one after they receive my initial application?  I guess I'm just a bit confused with the new format of things.


From what I understand, the process is different this time. They email you or something about the Web-based interview instead of being directed to it right away.


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

Yeah I figured that out like an hour after I posted haha Thanks though 

Now I just have to wait til Friday for my phone interview!


----------



## bkanerva

Ok, so I've been accepted into the SA 2012 program (yay!!!). I've been assigned attractions. How easy is it to pick up extra shifts? I (at least at this point in time) am planning on pretty much working whenever I can. I'm not taking any of the classes either through Disney or through my school so working is pretty much my only responsibility. 

I have heard of the Hub but really don't know how that works, could someone explain that to me? And is there any way to pick up shifts in other roles or on other attractions? Would I be working a single attraction my entire 7 months or would I work an area or move around?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cj Fantasmic

Hello everyone! I was accepted into Spring Advantage 2012 as a Merchandise cast member. I was wondering if anyone knew if there was any possible way to change your program season. I put Spring as my first choice, and I had forgotten that I put SA as my second choice. I would rather have the Spring program, but this won't stop me from doing the DCP I called them and asked about it but they said since I put it down as my second choice that they can't change it  but i'm still wondering if anyone out there knows anything!

please let me know!  thanks!


----------



## kcdishin14

Helllo! I just got accepted into the Spring 2011 CP as a custodial busser. Has anyone been in this position and have any experience they can share with me? Also, does anyone know if I am not particularly keen with my role I can possible switch it for another one? I am a biology major with an interest in business, marketing, or management. I just want to make sure my experiences can help me choose what I want to finally pursue in the future. Any help would be great!


----------



## Joanna71985

bkanerva said:


> Ok, so I've been accepted into the SA 2012 program (yay!!!). I've been assigned attractions. How easy is it to pick up extra shifts? I (at least at this point in time) am planning on pretty much working whenever I can. I'm not taking any of the classes either through Disney or through my school so working is pretty much my only responsibility.
> 
> I have heard of the Hub but really don't know how that works, could someone explain that to me? And is there any way to pick up shifts in other roles or on other attractions? Would I be working a single attraction my entire 7 months or would I work an area or move around?
> 
> Thanks!!!



It's not too hard to pick up extra hours. You can pick up shifts from the HUB (as long as they don't require special training), and I'm sure people from your area will be looking to give shifts away as well. 

It depends on your location. Some locations you will only be working at one attraction. For other locations, you may be learning a couple. But you won't be able to pick up shifts at attractions outside of your own (because of training).


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Hey guys!
I'm new to the forums, but I've been lurking for a few months now. It's been awesome to read the thread from the beginning a few years ago and read all of you wonderful people's stories. I've learned so much just by reading, but I still have a few questions.

1. What's better-spring or fall?
2. With that, advantage or regular semester length?
3. TELL ME EVERY DETAIL OF AUDITIONS-from online application to purple envelope-does every get a phone interview?
4. Honest chances of being a face/fur character while in the program?
5. Which fields are the most fun- Attractions, Merchandising, etc.?
6. How are the dorms?

Oh and just something to know, I'm only a sophomore.


----------



## Joanna71985

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm new to the forums, but I've been lurking for a few months now. It's been awesome to read the thread from the beginning a few years ago and read all of you wonderful people's stories. I've learned so much just by reading, but I still have a few questions.
> 
> 1. What's better-spring or fall?
> 2. With that, advantage or regular semester length?
> 3. TELL ME EVERY DETAIL OF AUDITIONS-from online application to purple envelope-does every get a phone interview?
> 4. Honest chances of being a face/fur character while in the program?
> 5. Which fields are the most fun- Attractions, Merchandising, etc.?
> 6. How are the dorms?
> 
> Oh and just something to know, I'm only a sophomore.



1. Personal preference. But after doing both seasons, I prefer Fall better myself

2. personal preference again. But I would rather do Advantage

3. For auditioning- if you are accepted, and pick multiple roles, you will be accepted to one of the other roles before the audition. Then if you pass the audition, the role will be switched over to performer. If you don't pass the audition, you will keep the original role. The phone interview takes place in the beginning of the process. However, if you don't pass the WBI, you won't get a phone interview.

4. Everyone who passes the audition will be doing fur. It is pretty uncommon for CPs to get face. However, performer is a limited role for CPs (as not many are picked).

5. That will vary by person. For me, out of the different roles I've worked in, my favorite roles are attractions and character attendant. 

6. quite nice. My favorite housing is Chatham


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Joanna71985 said:


> 1. Personal preference. But after doing both seasons, I prefer Fall better myself
> 
> 2. personal preference again. But I would rather do Advantage
> 
> 3. For auditioning- if you are accepted, and pick multiple roles, you will be accepted to one of the other roles before the audition. Then if you pass the audition, the role will be switched over to performer. If you don't pass the audition, you will keep the original role. The phone interview takes place in the beginning of the process. However, if you don't pass the WBI, you won't get a phone interview.
> 
> 4. Everyone who passes the audition will be doing fur. It is pretty uncommon for CPs to get face. However, performer is a limited role for CPs (as not many are picked).
> 
> 5. That will vary by person. For me, out of the different roles I've worked in, my favorite roles are attractions and character attendant.
> 
> 6. quite nice. My favorite housing is Chatham



Thank you SO MUCH!!

I will definitely be back with more questions.

Actually, here's another-if I audition for Disney after I'm out of college, chances of face are higher or lower? And how long would I work there-like a year or would I have to come back seasonally?

And with the fantasyland expansion, just as a matter of curiosity, how many spots for CPers do you think will open up?

And I know this is totally unrealistic, but I just really want to be Mary Poppins! Or a parade performer... my ultimate dream would be belle, but at 5'9 I've sadly and slowly accepted the fact that it will probably never happen.


----------



## Joanna71985

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Thank you SO MUCH!!
> 
> I will definitely be back with more questions.
> 
> Actually, here's another-if I audition for Disney after I'm out of college, chances of face are higher or lower? And how long would I work there-like a year or would I have to come back seasonally?
> 
> And with the fantasyland expansion, just as a matter of curiosity, how many spots for CPers do you think will open up?
> 
> And I know this is totally unrealistic, but I just really want to be Mary Poppins! Or a parade performer... my ultimate dream would be belle, but at 5'9 I've sadly and slowly accepted the fact that it will probably never happen.



Hmm...if I had to guess, probably a little higher. That being said, Disney is VERY picky when it comes to face (no matter what your status). And that depends on what you want to do (CP, FT, PT, seasonal).

Eh...probably not too many. I know that when Star Tours reopened (and it reopened as a new attraction), there were only about 6-7 or so CPs.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Joanna71985 said:


> Hmm...if I had to guess, probably a little higher. That being said, Disney is VERY picky when it comes to face (no matter what your status). And that depends on what you want to do (CP, FT, PT, seasonal).
> 
> Eh...probably not too many. I know that when Star Tours reopened (and it reopened as a new attraction), there were only about 6-7 or so CPs.



Sad panda!

You are awesome.
Whenever I come up with more life questions, you are my person!


----------



## ks12345

Hi!  I've been accepted for Spring 2012 and was wondering about the courses offered by disney.  I was thinking of taking 2 courses and just wanted some feedback from others who had done the program as to how difficult the courses are and how much time is involved.


----------



## psherman42

Anyone have any info on the summer alumni program?


----------



## theatregrl04

Do all of the apartments have a microwave?
Thanks!


----------



## theclaw

theatregrl04 said:


> Do all of the apartments have a microwave?
> Thanks!



Yup.


----------



## keypooh90

For business casual attire is it acceptable for your clothes to have patterns on them?


----------



## LoriLai

How does that roommate match work on the onboarding website? They ask for my ID and password that was given to me and I went back and read through all my emails and don't understand. If the ID is your candidate ID okay but then what would the password be?


----------



## TotalDreamer

I selected to be considered for both WDW and Disneyland programs, but now that I think about it I'd much rather go to WDW. I actually kind of don't want to go to Disneyland now. Will they ask me my preference during the phone interview? I'm just nervous that they might just place me at Disneyland or that having a strong preference won't look good. I should've just picked WDW. 

I'm also nervous because my interview isn't until next Monday and it's taking some people months to hear back! Will it be Christmas before I know? I know it all depends, but did anyone else apply sort of later?

Oh, and I wanted to be considered for Character Performer, but there's no way that I can make any of the scheduled auditions since I'm applying so late. Is there any chance that there will be more auditions? Maybe during the program?


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

TotalDreamer said:


> I selected to be considered for both WDW and Disneyland programs, but now that I think about it I'd much rather go to WDW. I actually kind of don't want to go to Disneyland now. Will they ask me my preference during the phone interview? I'm just nervous that they might just place me at Disneyland or that having a strong preference won't look good. I should've just picked WDW.
> 
> I'm also nervous because my interview isn't until next Monday and it's taking some people months to hear back! Will it be Christmas before I know? I know it all depends, but did anyone else apply sort of later?
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to be considered for Character Performer, but there's no way that I can make any of the scheduled auditions since I'm applying so late. Is there any chance that there will be more auditions? Maybe during the program?



When i had my interview she had me confirm a couple things and one of them was if i was JUST applying for WDW so when they ask just let them know you're only interested in WDW. I applied on September 30th and had my phone interview on October 5th. Still havn't heard anything but it hasn't even been a week yet! Some people are hearing back really quick, others are taking awhile so i think it just a waiting game. At the end of your interview they should ask if you have any questions, so just ask about the auditions then. Hope i helped


----------



## wyldsilence

Has anyone here attended the engineer classes during their time at the disney college program? How was the workload, was the expierence intense? I'd like to come away from this with a better understanding of my field.


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

keypooh90 said:


> For business casual attire is it acceptable for your clothes to have patterns on them?



As long as they're not distracting and look professional, you should be fine. I wore a blouse with little tiny flowers on it.



TotalDreamer said:


> Oh, and I wanted to be considered for Character Performer, but there's no way that I can make any of the scheduled auditions since I'm applying so late. Is there any chance that there will be more auditions? Maybe during the program?



In most cases, the only audition mid-program is the extension audition. This audition is for those who want to extend their program into the next season and switch their role to character performer. This audition will be a few weeks before your season ends. However, there was an audition a few weeks into my program for female CPs only for face characters. A few people (over 500 showed up) passed and they were immediately switched into Entertainment, but that's pretty rare. I'm not sure if they do that kind of audition on a regular basis or if it was a one time thing.


----------



## GoldfishPond

wyldsilence said:


> Has anyone here attended the engineer classes during their time at the disney college program? How was the workload, was the expierence intense? I'd like to come away from this with a better understanding of my field.



I just started the Professional Development Series for Engineering and this is set up as purely a lecture class, no homework.  I graduated in the spring so this is a perfect fit for me because it gives you the Disney specific overview of engineering. I don't believe the classes will get very technical but rather show you your options at Disney.


----------



## DreamingOfNeverLand

So I have a bit of a odd situation.

I am married and my husband and I live in Orlando. I recently just got accepted to the college program (Yay!) but here's the problem:

I just found out I'm pregnant. I have already paid all my housing fees and the due date would be 5 or 6 months in to the program. 

Would I lose my internship over this? (Along with that money!) or would Disney allow me to work up until I have the baby? Would they allow me to stay ay home or could I stay in the Disney apartment complexes? I feel it would be rather unfair for them to not allow me to do the internship over this and I have wanted to work there sooooo badly. I checked the whole Disney website and googled it dozens of times and could not find anything out. 

Thanks


----------



## khancock

DreamingOfNeverLand said:


> I feel it would be rather unfair for them to not allow me to do the internship over this and I have wanted to work there sooooo badly. I checked the whole Disney website and googled it dozens of times and could not find anything out.



they can't deny you employment due to being pregnant.  but you should call and ask about what you need to do and all of that.  at the very least, there is a medical accommodation form you will need to fill out.

1-800-722-2930.  Ask to talk to the person who works with these types of accommodations.


----------



## Praise2Him

DreamingOfNeverLand said:


> So I have a bit of a odd situation.
> 
> I am married and my husband and I live in Orlando. I recently just got accepted to the college program (Yay!) but here's the problem:
> 
> I just found out I'm pregnant. I have already paid all my housing fees and the due date would be 5 or 6 months in to the program.
> 
> Would I lose my internship over this? (Along with that money!) or would Disney allow me to work up until I have the baby? Would they allow me to stay ay home or could I stay in the Disney apartment complexes? I feel it would be rather unfair for them to not allow me to do the internship over this and I have wanted to work there sooooo badly. I checked the whole Disney website and googled it dozens of times and could not find anything out.
> 
> Thanks



I worked with a CP this summer who was pregnant. I don't know any details, except that she was not allowed to work stock shifts, only registers (Merchandise).


----------



## pixieinwonderland

Hi everyone ! I'm new to DIS boards and I recently applied to the CP in disneyland for spring 2012. I'm seeing that a lot more people on here have applied for the WDW CP . I had my phone interview 3 weeks ago, and then a few days later i received an email that said i would know by december 19th . This makes me kind of nervous since i'm seeing a lot of people get accepted really quickly . so i'm not sure if the waiting process takes longer for disneyland than WDW? I know there are more position available at WDW, so i guess that could be a factor. But I was wondering if anyone was experiencing the same situation as me ? or what does it mean if it takes longer for you to find out ? 

If anyone could help me out that would be greatly appreciated ! Thanks


----------



## Andtototoo

pixieinwonderland said:


> Hi everyone ! I'm new to DIS boards and I recently applied to the CP in disneyland for spring 2012. I'm seeing that a lot more people on here have applied for the WDW CP . I had my phone interview 3 weeks ago, and then a few days later i received an email that said i would know by december 19th . This makes me kind of nervous since i'm seeing a lot of people get accepted really quickly . so i'm not sure if the waiting process takes longer for disneyland than WDW? I know there are more position available at WDW, so i guess that could be a factor. But I was wondering if anyone was experiencing the same situation as me ? or what does it mean if it takes longer for you to find out ?
> 
> If anyone could help me out that would be greatly appreciated ! Thanks



The person I know who applied to the WDW CP has been told four different possible dates to find out by four different CP staffers.  She was interviewed five weeks ago. The most recent story was that she wouldn't hear until December 19 (which I have to say doesn't leave much time to rearrange one's life).


----------



## theclaw

pixieinwonderland said:


> Hi everyone ! I'm new to DIS boards and I recently applied to the CP in disneyland for spring 2012. I'm seeing that a lot more people on here have applied for the WDW CP . I had my phone interview 3 weeks ago, and then a few days later i received an email that said i would know by december 19th . This makes me kind of nervous since i'm seeing a lot of people get accepted really quickly . so i'm not sure if the waiting process takes longer for disneyland than WDW? I know there are more position available at WDW, so i guess that could be a factor. But I was wondering if anyone was experiencing the same situation as me ? or what does it mean if it takes longer for you to find out ?
> 
> If anyone could help me out that would be greatly appreciated ! Thanks



The email you received is a pending email.  It means that they can wait as long as they want to get back to you.  It is kind of like a waiting list, or the jobs you have applied for are really competitive and they are waiting for all of the applications to come in before they let you know.  The people who are being accepted quickly are not getting these pending emails.  Keep your chin up though.  Some pending people have heard back already.   Only a couple, but that's better than none.


----------



## scoopmorgan

pixieinwonderland said:


> Hi everyone ! I'm new to DIS boards and I recently applied to the CP in disneyland for spring 2012. I'm seeing that a lot more people on here have applied for the WDW CP . I had my phone interview 3 weeks ago, and then a few days later i received an email that said i would know by december 19th . This makes me kind of nervous since i'm seeing a lot of people get accepted really quickly . so i'm not sure if the waiting process takes longer for disneyland than WDW? I know there are more position available at WDW, so i guess that could be a factor. But I was wondering if anyone was experiencing the same situation as me ? or what does it mean if it takes longer for you to find out ?
> 
> If anyone could help me out that would be greatly appreciated ! Thanks


I have been told that Disneyland in Anaheim is far more competitive, simply because there are not as many positions available to fill. Disney World is 4 theme parks, two water parks and more than 2 dozen resort hotels. Disneyland has only 2 smaller parks, and a handful of hotels. Good luck!


----------



## pixieinwonderland

Andtototoo said:


> The person I know who applied to the WDW CP has been told four different possible dates to find out by four different CP staffers.  She was interviewed five weeks ago. The most recent story was that she wouldn't hear until December 19 (which I have to say doesn't leave much time to rearrange one's life).





theclaw said:


> The email you received is a pending email.  It means that they can wait as long as they want to get back to you.  It is kind of like a waiting list, or the jobs you have applied for are really competitive and they are waiting for all of the applications to come in before they let you know.  The people who are being accepted quickly are not getting these pending emails.  Keep your chin up though.  Some pending people have heard back already.   Only a couple, but that's better than none.





scoopmorgan said:


> I have been told that Disneyland in Anaheim is far more competitive, simply because there are not as many positions available to fill. Disney World is 4 theme parks, two water parks and more than 2 dozen resort hotels. Disneyland has only 2 smaller parks, and a handful of hotels. Good luck!



Thanks for the quick responses !

andtototoo: I'm pretty nervous if I have to wait until december 19th to find out ! My plan if I dont get in is to continue school and registration for classes  is in november. But i'm hoping I'll find out sooner .

the claw: Ya I was thinking the same, that the jobs I chose might be too competitive. Most of the jobs I wanted were in the hotels, but my interviewer said those jobs were reserved for people with hospitality majors, and mine is interior design. So my other choices were lifeguard, photographer, attractions, and merchandise/retail. But I would honestly do any job but custodial to get in ! I really hope I didnt ruin my chances though. 

scoopmorgan: Thats what I hear as well ! Thanks !


----------



## Joanna71985

DreamingOfNeverLand said:


> So I have a bit of a odd situation.
> 
> I am married and my husband and I live in Orlando. I recently just got accepted to the college program (Yay!) but here's the problem:
> 
> I just found out I'm pregnant. I have already paid all my housing fees and the due date would be 5 or 6 months in to the program.
> 
> Would I lose my internship over this? (Along with that money!) or would Disney allow me to work up until I have the baby? Would they allow me to stay ay home or could I stay in the Disney apartment complexes? I feel it would be rather unfair for them to not allow me to do the internship over this and I have wanted to work there sooooo badly. I checked the whole Disney website and googled it dozens of times and could not find anything out.
> 
> Thanks



The baby would not be able to stay in the CP apartments. However, there is no reason why you wouldn't be able to work (I know many CMs who worked while expecting).



psherman42 said:


> Anyone have any info on the summer alumni program?



The summer alumni program usually only offers a few role each summer (usually custodial, QSFB, maybe lifeguarding, merchandise). However, it isn't announced until last second


----------



## ZenSandwich

Hi There! I'm Kristen. 

I have spent the last week of my life reading this entire thread (from the very beginning, College Program Questions Pt1). So I just want to thank everyone who has participated in it. 

I am graduating in May 2012, and several of my friends are applying to the Fall 2012 program after graduation. I am thinking I might too. _(Originally I was planning on applying for lab assistant jobs, because my major is neuroscience and it would look good when applying to grad school for 2013)_ 

I'm still deciding what roles I might want to do. Does anyone have any information about housekeeping? It's the one I'm most on the fence about, since I really don't know what a typical day would be like. 

Thanks preemptively for all the help!


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Hi! I just posted some of these in the interview question thread, not realizing there was a separate thread. Sorry! I'm new here. 


I indicated on my application that I was interested in being a character as well, but then realized after that I will not be able to attend any of the audition dates (and many of them had passed by the time I applied!). I thought I heard once that if you are accepted into the program in another role and go, that in the first few weeks you can audition. Is this true? I haven't seen this anywhere else but maybe someone has had experience with this...

Also, I indicated on my application that my first choice was Spring, and my 2nd choice was Spring Advantage, but I realize that I will totally be available this summer to stay. Can I mention this in my interview? Will it help? Also, I have heard that if you are in for the Spring and choose to extend through the summer, you may be allowed to switch roles if you do not have too many points against you. Is this true?

Sorry for all the questions! Thanks in advance for any you can answer!


----------



## ltwentyone

I have a question. Is it mandatory to live in Disney housing?

I have a friend nearby who offered to let me move in to his apartment. It would save me a lot of money if I could. Also, if it is allowed, would I be refunded my $200 housing fee that I already paid?


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

ArielinWonderland said:


> I indicated on my application that I was interested in being a character as well, but then realized after that I will not be able to attend any of the audition dates (and many of them had passed by the time I applied!). I thought I heard once that if you are accepted into the program in another role and go, that in the first few weeks you can audition. Is this true? I haven't seen this anywhere else but maybe someone has had experience with this...



About three weeks into my program they had a special audition for female CPs between 5'1" and 5'7". It was very different from the CP auditions that happen before the program begins because they were only looking for face characters, so there was no dancing or animations. A few people out of the over 500 that showed up were approved and were then switched out of their current role and into Entertainment. However, I don't know if they have a special face audition like this one every season or if this was a one-time thing.

As far as I know, there aren't any mid-season auditions unless you are auditioning to extend into Entertainment towards the end of your program. If you can't make it to auditions this time around, I would suggest going in a different role, enjoying it to the fullest, and then giving Entertainment another try at the extension auditions.


----------



## TotalDreamer

LaurenInNeverland said:


> About three weeks into my program they had a special audition for female CPs between 5'1" and 5'7". It was very different from the CP auditions that happen before the program begins because they were only looking for face characters, so there was no dancing or animations. A few people out of the over 500 that showed up were approved and were then switched out of their current role and into Entertainment. However, I don't know if they have a special face audition like this one every season or if this was a one-time thing.
> 
> As far as I know, there aren't any mid-season auditions unless you are auditioning to extend into Entertainment towards the end of your program. If you can't make it to auditions this time around, *I would suggest going in a different role, enjoying it to the fullest, and then giving Entertainment another try at the extension auditions.*



Yeah that's what my interviewer told me to do


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Thanks! I had my interview this morning, and my interviewer told me the same thing. 

My other random question is how do uniforms/costumes work? For cast members who aren't characters and just have regular uniforms, do you have more than one, or are you expected to wash it every day? How does that work?


----------



## theclaw

ArielinWonderland said:


> Thanks! I had my interview this morning, and my interviewer told me the same thing.
> 
> My other random question is how do uniforms/costumes work? For cast members who aren't characters and just have regular uniforms, do you have more than one, or are you expected to wash it every day? How does that work?



They allow CP's to check out up to five costumes at a time.  If you have an accessory (like a hat) then they usually only let you have one out at a time.  You can wash the costumes yourself, or leave them at costuming for them to wash, and you can just grab new ones off the rack.


----------



## ORLYkelly

Congratulations! do you like working there? I just got accepted into the college program as a character performer? idk haha it seemed like fun so I'll hopefully be going to WDW this summer


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Is there a chance any status updates will show up on the Disney Careers website before I get an email? Or vice-versa? Is it silly to keep checking both; will an update/invitation/whatever come at the same time?


----------



## Sarahbi

What is the policy regarding visitors? Are they allowed to stay with you in your apartment? If they come to visit, can you stay in their hotel with them for a night or two? Just wondering


----------



## ZenSandwich

This may be a dumb question, but where can I find the e-presentation online?


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Sarahbi said:


> What is the policy regarding visitors? Are they allowed to stay with you in your apartment? If they come to visit, can you stay in their hotel with them for a night or two? Just wondering



No, I don't think you can have guests stay with you overnight. I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to have guests from other complexes (or outside of the program) between the hours of 1 am and 7 am. I'm not sure about staying out for the night off-premises but I assume that would be okay, since people in the program live off-campus? I don't know for sure, though.


----------



## killmer

nice


----------



## killmer

nice2


----------



## killmer

nice3


----------



## killmer

nice4


----------



## killmer

nice5


----------



## killmer

nice6


----------



## killmer

nice7


----------



## killmer

nice8


----------



## killmer

nice9


----------



## killmer

final nice


----------



## Traveliz

Sarahbi said:


> What is the policy regarding visitors? Are they allowed to stay with you in your apartment? If they come to visit, can you stay in their hotel with them for a night or two? Just wondering



You can definitely stay offsite for however many nights you want.  My daughter always stayed with us when we were in town.  Additionally she had one roommate who had a local boyfriend and she literally moved in, had her rent taken out, and never stayed a night in the apartments.  

Liz


----------



## Sarahbi

Traveliz said:


> You can definitely stay offsite for however many nights you want.  My daughter always stayed with us when we were in town.  Additionally she had one roommate who had a local boyfriend and she literally moved in, had her rent taken out, and never stayed a night in the apartments.
> 
> Liz



Oh ok, sounds great! Thanks so much for answering my question!!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ltwentyone said:


> I have a question. Is it mandatory to live in Disney housing?
> 
> I have a friend nearby who offered to let me move in to his apartment. It would save me a lot of money if I could. Also, if it is allowed, would I be refunded my $200 housing fee that I already paid?



No, it is not mandatory to live in Disney sponsered housing. But if you were really considering it, I would contact them right away and talk to someone in the housing field who can help. Because once you start your CP and DO end up living off site, Price Management will still take rent out of your paychecks.
And no, they will not give you a refund. As stated in the acceptance letter (and when you pay), the money is non-refundable!


----------



## saturdaygirl

Traveliz said:


> You can definitely stay offsite for however many nights you want.  My daughter always stayed with us when we were in town.  Additionally she had one roommate who had a local boyfriend and she literally moved in, had her rent taken out, and never stayed a night in the apartments.
> 
> Liz



i wish i had a roommate like that, haha


----------



## saturdaygirl

psherman42 said:


> Anyone have any info on the summer alumni program?



yes, i second this! i want to know more but it seems that everyone just re-applies for another cp or they're just starting! this is my only option until i graduate lol


----------



## victoriag1

So I applied to DCP for fun, my friend recently applied and told me about it so I figured why not?!  I went to Disney this past summer for senior week and of course, never wanted to leave.  I applied for the program on 10/14 ; had my web interview on 10/16; and my phone interview last night 10/23.  I thought my interview went well, it only lasted 10 minutes though which makes me nervous.  

Can someone give me some info on what they did regarding their school.  I know every school is different and some don't give college credit.  But I have to register for my classes by 11/17 and who knows if I'll hear back from Disney by then.  I'm just nervous that I'm gonna get all screwed up with school and stuff (I'm an Elementary and Special Education major).  I would love the opportunity to participate in the program, but it's gonna be such a difficult decision to make if it will not work out with my major :/

Spring 2012 hopeful here, very excited and nervous!


----------



## carly3592

Hey everyone!! I'm considering applying for Fall Advantage 2012!! I applied for Spring Advantage 2012, but I'm pending and there's a chance I won't be accepted, or I might have to wait until December to hear back, at which point I won't go during the spring because I will have classes selected and housing taken care of at my school.

Just some quick questions- applications for Fall typically come out mid-January correct? Do you think there is any chance the apps will be released later than usual because they came out late for the Spring this year (supposed to come out mid-August, weren't released until Sep. 5). Also, do I have to wait 6 months to apply again, or can I apply the first day apps come out (like, would applying in March be too late for Fall)??? Thanks!!!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hi everyone!

I plan on applying this coming January for the CP in fall. How do we go about telling our managers at the job we work at currently? Is that something you tell them before/while you apply (To tell them there is a chance you may be leaving and in case Disney contacts them. Does any past CP know if Disney actually does contact them?). Or do you tell them after you get accepted (and if that's the answer, when should you tell them? As soon as you get accepted? 2 weeks notice? etc). 

And one more question, something similar. You have to speak to your school counselor to apply right? You should meet with them before you apply or after you have applied? So confused on that. 

Thanks!


----------



## DirtyDiana

carly3592 said:


> Hey everyone!! I'm considering applying for Fall Advantage 2012!! I applied for Spring Advantage 2012, but I'm pending and there's a chance I won't be accepted, or I might have to wait until December to hear back, at which point I won't go during the spring because I will have classes selected and housing taken care of at my school.
> 
> Just some quick questions- applications for Fall typically come out mid-January correct? Do you think there is any chance the apps will be released later than usual because they came out late for the Spring this year (supposed to come out mid-August, weren't released until Sep. 5). Also, do I have to wait 6 months to apply again, or can I apply the first day apps come out (like, would applying in March be too late for Fall)??? Thanks!!!!



I'm no help when it comes to the date the applications will be up, but I'm almost positive you will have to wait a full 6 months to apply again, not just the first day the apps come out.


----------



## bellebookworm9

DirtyDiana said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I plan on applying this coming January for the CP in fall. How do we go about telling our managers at the job we work at currently? Is that something you tell them before/while you apply (To tell them there is a chance you may be leaving and in case Disney contacts them. Does any past CP know if Disney actually does contact them?). Or do you tell them after you get accepted (and if that's the answer, when should you tell them? As soon as you get accepted? 2 weeks notice? etc).
> 
> And one more question, something similar. You have to speak to your school counselor to apply right? You should meet with them before you apply or after you have applied? So confused on that.
> 
> Thanks!



I applied last week and had my interview Sunday morning, so I am now in the waiting phase. I told my supervisor the first day I saw her after I submitted the app, so she could start looking for someone to replace me, and I can start training the other two students to do my specific job. 

No, you don't *have* to meet with anyone to apply. However, it is recommended that you speak to your advisor or whoever to ask if it will set you back in anyway and whether or not your school will give you credit. I have a meeting with my advisor in half an hour to plan for next semester, because if I haven't heard back from Disney by Sunday night, I need to register for spring classes here first thing Monday morning. I'm also scheduled to meet with the Dean of the College, as she is our contact person for the program, to discuss credit options.


----------



## ZenSandwich

Aaah! 

So I have a question about requesting time off. I was planning on applying for Fall 2012 (I graduate in May 2012). This is my last chance to do the CP, and I was getting really exciting about maybe getting the chance to go. 

Last night my Dad got engaged (Yay Dad!)! While excited about this news, his wedding is going to be next October when I am hopefully on the CP. Now I'm unsure if I can apply! This is totally breaking my heart. Everyone seems to say that getting specific time off is nearly impossible.

Is there any chance if I request this time off my very first week I'd get it? I can't NOT go to my Dad's wedding! But I wont have another chance to do the CP either! I could probably manage with just three days off... I live in Atlanta so it's about a 6 to 8 hour drive. It'd be pushing it, but I might be able to do it. 

Has anyone requested three to four days off and gotten it?


----------



## mickymicky

I just called them this morning asking if I could change my role before I accepted it. The lady on the phone was very rude to me! If she wasn't so rude it wouldn't have bothered me but she was unbelivably rude!! Just ruined my morning! Her name was Sandra, FYI


----------



## peterpan2011

ZenSandwich said:


> Aaah!
> 
> So I have a question about requesting time off. I was planning on applying for Fall 2012 (I graduate in May 2012). This is my last chance to do the CP, and I was getting really exciting about maybe getting the chance to go.
> 
> Last night my Dad got engaged (Yay Dad!)! While excited about this news, his wedding is going to be next October when I am hopefully on the CP. Now I'm unsure if I can apply! This is totally breaking my heart. Everyone seems to say that getting specific time off is nearly impossible.
> 
> Is there any chance if I request this time off my very first week I'd get it? I can't NOT go to my Dad's wedding! But I wont have another chance to do the CP either! I could probably manage with just three days off... I live in Atlanta so it's about a 6 to 8 hour drive. It'd be pushing it, but I might be able to do it.
> 
> 
> Has anyone requested three to four days off and gotten it?



Nothing is impossible. But I would recommend that you request it as soon as possible after beginning your program, and detail the reason for your request. I requested 5 days off once (also including my regular days off for a total of 7 I believe...and got all of it). However, please know that the odds depend on your role and specifically...THE NEEDS OF THE COMPANY during that particular period. It is true that CP's work A LOT and is sometimes difficult to get a request accomodated. You can also trade or give away shifts if they do not cause the reciprocating cast member to incur overtime. Just be aware that if none of this works out for you, then you will have to make choices. Good luck!


----------



## psherman42

Does anyone know where on the Hub I can go to see which restaurants do discounts?


----------



## Berlioz70

Here is my personal excel document that I use to track all the restaurants I've eaten at... it's up to date on CM discounts. The Summary Page automatically popluates based on the other sheets, so you do not need to enter anything on that sheet.

Hub Dining Discounts

The holiday info is still from 2010, 2011 hasn't been updated on the Hub yet, but my spreadsheet is accurate based on the coupon book.


----------



## funnysarcastic

So, I have never posted on this board before but I am now getting quite nervous. I had my interview for the College Program almost 7 weeks ago and my status is still "in progress." I also got an email saying that I might have to wait until December 19 to find out if I have gotten in.   Does this mean that I have less of a chance getting in? Also, has this happened to anyone else? 

I am kind of freaking out!!

If you could help, that would be great!


----------



## DirtyDiana

bellebookworm9 said:


> I applied last week and had my interview Sunday morning, so I am now in the waiting phase. I told my supervisor the first day I saw her after I submitted the app, so she could start looking for someone to replace me, and I can start training the other two students to do my specific job.
> 
> No, you don't *have* to meet with anyone to apply. However, it is recommended that you speak to your advisor or whoever to ask if it will set you back in anyway and whether or not your school will give you credit. I have a meeting with my advisor in half an hour to plan for next semester, because if I haven't heard back from Disney by Sunday night, I need to register for spring classes here first thing Monday morning. I'm also scheduled to meet with the Dean of the College, as she is our contact person for the program, to discuss credit options.



Thanks so much! So do you know if Disney did (or plans to) call your manager? I just thought it would be easier to tell them after I get accepted (if I do) but if they want to call and ask about you I guess I should say something first so it isn't a surprise lol. I wouldn't want to say I'm leaving and to start looking for someone to replace me if I don't get accepted in the end. 

For some reason I just thought you had to meet with someone to have them approve your gpa or something. So we can just apply and go without ever having to talk to someone? I don't care about graduation being pushed back and probably won't take classes while I'm there for credit. 

Thanks for the help! I appreciate it!


----------



## bellebookworm9

DirtyDiana said:


> Thanks so much! So do you know if Disney did (or plans to) call your manager? I just thought it would be easier to tell them after I get accepted (if I do) but if they want to call and ask about you I guess I should say something first so it isn't a surprise lol. I wouldn't want to say I'm leaving and to start looking for someone to replace me if I don't get accepted in the end.
> 
> For some reason I just thought you had to meet with someone to have them approve your gpa or something. So we can just apply and go without ever having to talk to someone? I don't care about graduation being pushed back and probably won't take classes while I'm there for credit.
> 
> Thanks for the help! I appreciate it!



I honestly can't remember if they even wanted contact information for employers on the application.  If I had put all of that down on the app, I can't see why they asked me about my past work experience during the interview. So no, I don't think they intend to call my manager. For me, it's not as big a deal because I'm leaving in May regardless, so I have to start training the other employees to do what I do anyway.

You will probably, at the very least, need to talk to your advisor. You may have to take a leave of absence if you don't plan to get credit, otherwise your school might un-enroll you if they see you haven't registered for classes and just left. (I know that's how it goes here, anyway.) My advisor was fine with it, and I went to talk to the Dean yesterday, who also approved it. It won't affect my graduation date and the number of credits I will earn is based on the number of hours I work-no problem earning at least 12 credits with the amount that Disney wants you to work. As for the GPA, your school may require you to have a certain level for a leave (my school is a 2.0) or to take an internship credit. Really, talk to someone at your school and they can give you more info.


----------



## xandaman

hey guys, this is my first post on here. i applied for the CP yesterday, and i was just what the living arrangements were like?


----------



## bellebookworm9

xandaman said:


> hey guys, this is my first post on here. i applied for the CP yesterday, and i was just what the living arrangements were like?



There are three apartment complexes: Vista Way, Chatham, and Patterson. Each has apartments with 1-4 bedrooms, with each room holding two people. You are placed with other people in your age range, ie, over 21 or under. This website is very helpful: http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/onboarding/fl/housing/overview/

Where are you from in WNY? I'm from Buffalo and go to school in Geneseo.


----------



## xandaman

so... kinda dorm style? everyone gets half a room with like, two of everything?


----------



## bellebookworm9

xandaman said:


> so... kinda dorm style? everyone gets half a room with like, two of everything?



Sort of. There are two beds and nightstands, but only one (larger) dresser. The walk in closet also looks pretty big. I don't think there are desks. But yes, it's more or less dorm style. My interviewer asked me if I had ever lived in a dorm before and how I would deal with roommate conflicts.


----------



## xandaman

alright cool, thanks.


----------



## emm1630

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards so hopefully I'm doing this right. I was wondering if anyone that has participated in the CP before (or just has general knowledge of the area) might know of some good off site apartments to live in during the CP. I will be participating in the spring and my husband will be doing a Disney Professional Internship so our program dates don't match up to do the married housing in the CP. I've been looking around a little bit but I'm hoping to find a reasonably priced place as close to the resort as possible. Any suggestions welcome! Thanks!


----------



## psherman42

So I'm kind of considering applying for the Disneyland college program but don't know much about it. Does anyone know of any good blogs from those who have done it that I could check out?


----------



## snowwhite920

What is the fastest that anyone ever heard back with an acceptance or denial after the interview?


----------



## bellebookworm9

snowwhite920 said:


> What is the fastest that anyone ever heard back with an acceptance or denial after the interview?



It seems that people who have gotten rejected based on their interview heard back in a couple of days. I think the fastest I've heard of anyone hearing back with an acceptance is 3-4 days, and I've also heard from someone who was pended after 4 days. 

However, some people have also been waiting 7-8 weeks and haven't heard anything, including if they've been pended.


----------



## Minnieobsessed91

So this is my first time posting! I've been reading the College Board ever since I applied 11-02-2011.  I had my phone interview on 11-07-2011.  I am so ready to find out whether I've been accepted.  I recieved an email today from Disney that said thanks for taking time to interview with us, you'll hear back within two weeks.  Has anyone else recieved this email?  Is this a good sign?  I'm just not good at waiting and REALLY want this  Thanks!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Minnieobsessed91 said:


> So this is my first time posting! I've been reading the College Board ever since I applied 11-02-2011.  I had my phone interview on 11-07-2011.  I am so ready to find out whether I've been accepted.  I recieved an email today from Disney that said thanks for taking time to interview with us, you'll hear back within two weeks.  Has anyone else recieved this email?  Is this a good sign?  I'm just not good at waiting and REALLY want this  Thanks!!



Everybody receives that e-mail, so it's neither a good nor bad sign. Of course, as I posted right above you, you may not hear back in two weeks. However, I'm finding that the waiting gets easier as time goes on.


----------



## Minnieobsessed91

bellebookworm9 said:


> Everybody receives that e-mail, so it's neither a good nor bad sign. Of course, as I posted right above you, you may not hear back in two weeks. However, I'm finding that the waiting gets easier as time goes on.



Thanks a bunch!  I'm just ready to know lol


----------



## Iamattree

does anyone know if its possible to get a change in jobs before you accept for the CP ?


----------



## Joanna71985

Iamattree said:


> does anyone know if its possible to get a change in jobs before you accept for the CP ?



Not really, unfortunately


----------



## snowwhite920

This goes with my last question, but what's the longest anyone has heard of it taking before someone got a rejection (other than pending/waitlisted)?


----------



## Minnieobsessed91

I have not been accepted yet, but I thought it would be a good idea to meet with the study abroad people before I know if I know if I get accepted so I could figure some things out.  Little did I know, the man in charge of it all on my campus needs to know if I am accpeted by December 1.  Disney said I'll find out by the first part of December or December 19th (according to this board.)  Does anyone know if Disney can let me know before the first?  Should I just email the college program and let them know my problem?  I don't want this to mess up my chances of going.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Minnieobsessed91 said:


> I have not been accepted yet, but I thought it would be a good idea to meet with the study abroad people before I know if I know if I get accepted so I could figure some things out.  Little did I know, the man in charge of it all on my campus needs to know if I am accpeted by December 1.  Disney said I'll find out by the first part of December or December 19th (according to this board.)  Does anyone know if Disney can let me know before the first?  Should I just email the college program and let them know my problem?  I don't want this to mess up my chances of going.



Why are you meeting with study abroad? At my school, I met with the dean of the college because I will be getting internship credit through my home school. I would not e-mail them because I honestly don't think it will make them speed up the process, but that's just me. Technically, my residence life office said they need to know if I'm staying by November 21st, but if I get accepted after that, I'm still going.


----------



## WisCoaster

mickymicky said:


> I just called them this morning asking if I could change my role before I accepted it. The lady on the phone was very rude to me! If she wasn't so rude it wouldn't have bothered me but she was unbelivably rude!! Just ruined my morning! Her name was Sandra, FYI



I talked with her and she was very nice to me.  I called asking information about making a mistake on the application.  She was actually the nicest person I have talked to so far from casting.


----------



## Minnieobsessed91

bellebookworm9 said:


> Why are you meeting with study abroad? At my school, I met with the dean of the college because I will be getting internship credit through my home school. I would not e-mail them because I honestly don't think it will make them speed up the process, but that's just me. Technically, my residence life office said they need to know if I'm staying by November 21st, but if I get accepted after that, I'm still going.



I talked to him because he is the one that deals with it all on my campus  but I got accepted for Merchandise today so no worries now!!! I saw you got accepted too!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ArielinWonderland

How do I log into the Mission Timekeeper game? I've been using the login that takes me to my dashboard, etc. but that doesn't seem to be working. I heard it was something to do with your birthday and SS number but I'm not sure what order to put things in?


----------



## bellebookworm9

ArielinWonderland said:


> How do I log into the Mission Timekeeper game? I've been using the login that takes me to my dashboard, etc. but that doesn't seem to be working. I heard it was something to do with your birthday and SS number but I'm not sure what order to put things in?



In the offer letter it tells you that your candidate ID is needed to access it, so I tried that; didn't work. I've also heard that the log in info is included on your congratulatory postcard, but I don't have that yet so can't confirm.


----------



## BigDreamer

snowwhite920 said:


> This goes with my last question, but what's the longest anyone has heard of it taking before someone got a rejection (other than pending/waitlisted)?



ugh... not a good question, but i figured it's worse to not have an answer and feel ignored. (DO NOT GET DEPRESSED READING THIS!!!! okay?) I knew someone who was pending since the end of August/beginning of September last year and were rejected on the last day in December.  HOWEVER!! She is now having the time of her life in the Disneyland CP, which wouldn't have happened if she had been accepted to the DW program.

I ALSO know someone who was pending the same time, and was ACCEPTED on the last day, so it can go either way!! Just keep thinking good thoughts!!


----------



## snowwhite920

BigDreamer said:


> ugh... not a good question, but i figured it's worse to not have an answer and feel ignored. (DO NOT GET DEPRESSED READING THIS!!!! okay?) I knew someone who was pending since the end of August/beginning of September last year and were rejected on the last day in December.  HOWEVER!! She is now having the time of her life in the Disneyland CP, which wouldn't have happened if she had been accepted to the DW program.
> 
> I ALSO know someone who was pending the same time, and was ACCEPTED on the last day, so it can go either way!! Just keep thinking good thoughts!!



I ended up getting in a few days after my interview, so I didn't even need to worry, thanks though


----------



## Minnieobsessed91

Did anyone else pay on Friday 11-11-2011 after getting accepted? If so, have you received your next email so you can choose your dates?  I just thought it was weird I haven't gotten mine. Thanks!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Minnieobsessed91 said:


> Did anyone else pay on Friday 11-11-2011 after getting accepted? If so, have you received your next email so you can choose your dates?  I just thought it was weird I haven't gotten mine. Thanks!



I know some people who have. I paid at 9:35pm on Friday and haven't received mine yet; trying to decide if I should call. Someone else said they called today and got the e-mail within 10 minutes, someone else said they called today and was told it could take up to a week!


----------



## Minnieobsessed91

bellebookworm9 said:


> I know some people who have. I paid at 9:35pm on Friday and haven't received mine yet; trying to decide if I should call. Someone else said they called today and got the e-mail within 10 minutes, someone else said they called today and was told it could take up to a week!




I called yesterday (11/15) and they said it was a glitch in the system, but I got the email tonight (11/16)!  So now what?  Will they send another email?


----------



## bellebookworm9

Minnieobsessed91 said:


> I called yesterday (11/15) and they said it was a glitch in the system, but I got the email tonight (11/16)!  So now what?  Will they send another email?



They might send two. I called last night at 5:04 and they were closed. Finally got through at 9:34am and was told same thing about the glitch, and they would forward my name to a team leader. Got an e-mail at 12:47 reminding me to accept my offer-which I already did. Called again, they sent the dates e-mail within 15 minutes, twice. 

I'm arriving on January 11th, how about you?


----------



## Minnieobsessed91

bellebookworm9 said:


> They might send two. I called last night at 5:04 and they were closed. Finally got through at 9:34am and was told same thing about the glitch, and they would forward my name to a team leader. Got an e-mail at 12:47 reminding me to accept my offer-which I already did. Called again, they sent the dates e-mail within 15 minutes, twice.
> 
> I'm arriving on January 11th, how about you?



That's almost exactly what happened to me! I feel like we're going through all the same things lol.  I'm arriving on the 16th  I hope we get to meet!! I can't wait to find out what happens next.  Do we get to register for our classes and stuff before we get there? Do you know?


----------



## bellebookworm9

Minnieobsessed91 said:


> That's almost exactly what happened to me! I feel like we're going through all the same things lol.  I'm arriving on the 16th  I hope we get to meet!! I can't wait to find out what happens next.  Do we get to register for our classes and stuff before we get there? Do you know?



We're supposed to get an e-mail giving us access to the onboarding website, and you can register for classes through there. I don't know if I'm going to take classes because I don't have to, but I do want to check out the days/times/prices. They should also have the roommate matching website up and running pretty soon.


----------



## bellebookworm9

My mom is planning to come visit me in early February. If she books the hotel now, can we apply the cast member discount later? Is there a waiting period like there is for CM price cruises? And does the reservation have to be in my name, or can we still get the discount if I am listed and there when she checks in? (I do plan to stay with her).


----------



## Joanna71985

bellebookworm9 said:


> My mom is planning to come visit me in early February. If she books the hotel now, can we apply the cast member discount later? Is there a waiting period like there is for CM price cruises? And does the reservation have to be in my name, or can we still get the discount if I am listed and there when she checks in? (I do plan to stay with her).



No. The discount has to be booked with your ID, at that time (so it can't be booked first and discount applied later).


----------



## Pancakes

Do I have to let Disney know of my change of major? I recently changed my major from Public Health to Hospitality..


----------



## hellojamie

Pancakes said:


> Do I have to let Disney know of my change of major? I recently changed my major from Public Health to Hospitality..



Nope, once you're already accepted into the college program, they don't keep tabs anymore. You could fail/drop all your classes and they're not going to check up on you. (Not that you should do that, lol.)


----------



## kevvvvv

A couple questions....

1) Anybody else having trouble accessing the videos/syllabus materials on the course registration site?
2) I wrote my intended major on my application, but won't technically be declaring until late this week/early next week, I didn't know whether I should write undecided or what it was because either could be misleading....this won't be a problem will it?
3) Any word on when the roommate matching system will go online?
4) I got my onboarding email and postcard but not my purple envelope, anybody else not get theirs yet?


----------



## bellebookworm9

kevvvvv said:


> 4) I got my onboarding email and postcard but not my purple envelope, anybody else not get theirs yet?



You don't get the purple folder anymore, just the postcard and the e-mail.


----------



## shadowjelo

Why don't they send out the purple folder anymore?


----------



## bellebookworm9

shadowjelo said:


> Why don't they send out the purple folder anymore?



I believe it's because all the info that used to be in the purple folder is now online on the onboarding website.


----------



## shadowjelo

That's true. It's just a waste of paper to print off information that they tell you 3 or 4 times. 

I'm Aaisha by the way  I'm applying for Fall 2012, possibly Fall Advantage.


Has any one here done Disneyland AND Disneyworld. I applied for the Disneyland DCP for Fall 2011 but I applied to late so did not get accepted. Disneyland has been my first chose just because it's closer and my parents met there so I feel like of connected to it, but it sounds like the program in Disneyworld is better. Thoughts? Disneyland DCP VS. Disneyworld DCP.


----------



## Pancakes

When checking in, is it possible to suggest the number of roommates you want? Like, me and a couple people are hoping for a two bedroom in Chatham. 

We're going down on the 9th, which is one of the earlier check in days, and we plan on getting there pretty early. So I guess my question is, can we pick the number of bedrooms we want?


----------



## orangekid13

Pancakes said:


> When checking in, is it possible to suggest the number of roommates you want? Like, me and a couple people are hoping for a two bedroom in Chatham.



Assuming you're there early enough in the day, yes, kind of.

Unless things have changed in the last couple years, you can tell them your preference for complex and sometimes even what floor. If you want to room with someone, they have to be there with you for that part of check in. They'll let you room with people you want, but you can't pick more than half the people in your apartment. So if you want a 2br you can only pick one person, if you want a 4br up to 3 others, etc. Also, if you don't want to live with anyone that smokes tell them you have asthma and they'll try their best (even though smoking isn't allowed IN the apartment)


----------



## Pancakes

orangekid13 said:


> Assuming you're there early enough in the day, yes, kind of.
> 
> Unless things have changed in the last couple years, you can tell them your preference for complex and sometimes even what floor. If you want to room with someone, they have to be there with you for that part of check in. They'll let you room with people you want, but you can't pick more than half the people in your apartment. So if you want a 2br you can only pick one person, if you want a 4br up to 3 others, etc. Also, if you don't want to live with anyone that smokes tell them you have asthma and they'll try their best (even though smoking isn't allowed IN the apartment)



Thanks!


----------



## heaven2dc

I applied for the Undergraduate Intern, ABC Entertainment Group ,Development, Spring 2012 and under status it shows "in progress".  Is that a good thing?  All of my other submissions just show "submission" or "Thank you for applying!"

I posted a thread on here about being too old for the CP program but I hope I'm not - I will continue to pursue my dream of being a part of the Disney team!


----------



## Linden

I finally got accepted on Tuesday! The only thing is, when I went to choose my check-in date, it only offered me February 20th. Are the dates before that filled up? Is it normal to arrive that late? Is there any way I can get an earlier date? Sorry for all the questions. I just don't want to have to arrive about a month after everyone's met each other and gotten comfortable. I'd feel like an intruder. Of course, if it's the only date available, I'll take it, but I'd like to know if there are other options.


----------



## heaven2dc

Linden said:


> I finally got accepted on Tuesday!:cool1 The only thing is, when I went to choose my check-in date, it only offered me February 20th. Are the dates before that filled up? Is it normal to arrive that late? Is there any way I can get an earlier date? Sorry for all the questions. I just don't want to have to arrive about a month after everyone's met each other and gotten comfortable. I'd feel like an intruder. Of course, if it's the only date available, I'll take it, but I'd like to know if there are other options.



Congratulations!  You must be so excited    I would be wondering too why the February start date..... My dashboard status on two undergraduate internships still show "in progress" (which has been for last 2 days).  Does that status mean they will call me for an interview?  Maybe the undergraduate internship is different than the College program you got into


----------



## bellebookworm9

Linden said:


> I finally got accepted on Tuesday! The only thing is, when I went to choose my check-in date, it only offered me February 20th. Are the dates before that filled up? Is it normal to arrive that late? Is there any way I can get an earlier date? Sorry for all the questions. I just don't want to have to arrive about a month after everyone's met each other and gotten comfortable. I'd feel like an intruder. Of course, if it's the only date available, I'll take it, but I'd like to know if there are other options.



If that's the only date offered, then yes, it's the only one available. Are you spring or spring advantage? That could have an effect on the date. It may also depend on your role. People who got in before me in a different role were offered dates later in January, but I was able to get January 11th. Don't stress about it; you won't be an intruder because I can almost guarantee you won't be the only person to check in on your date!


----------



## bellebookworm9

heaven2dc said:


> Congratulations!  You must be so excited    I would be wondering too why the February start date..... My dashboard status on two undergraduate internships still show "in progress" (which has been for last 2 days).  Does that status mean they will call me for an interview?  Maybe the undergraduate internship is different than the College program you got into



Did you apply for the college program or a professional internship (or two)? They are two completely different processes-the PI application system is much more selective and complicated than the CP, from what I understand.


----------



## gymnastgirlflips

Wow, this thread is long! I have a couple of questions about the Disneyland CP.

1. Do I have to rent housing from Disney or can I stay somewhere else?

2. Do I have to be at a college that accepts the Disney CP? I'm at a community college that disapproves of the program. 

3. Is it easy to keep a job at Disneyland after completing the CP if I would like to stay?

4. Is working at DLR better with the CP or just as a normal CM? 


Thanks for the help- I'm sure these questions have been repeated so many times.


----------



## Linden

bellebookworm9 said:


> If that's the only date offered, then yes, it's the only one available. Are you spring or spring advantage? That could have an effect on the date. It may also depend on your role. People who got in before me in a different role were offered dates later in January, but I was able to get January 11th. Don't stress about it; you won't be an intruder because I can almost guarantee you won't be the only person to check in on your date!


I'm QSFB for Spring Advantage. Do you think calling will make a difference? Also, is it normal to be assigned to a housing complex (I got Vista Way)? I thought you got to choose for some reason. Thank you SO much for your reply.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Linden said:


> I'm QSFB for Spring Advantage. Do you think calling will make a difference? Also, is it normal to be assigned to a housing complex (I got Vista Way)? I thought you got to choose for some reason. Thank you SO much for your reply.



From what I've seen in the facebook groups, the spring advantage people only have a few dates to choose from as it is, so it's entirely possible that there is only one date left. You haven't been assigned to Vista, that's where you check in. It says that on everyone's dashboards.


----------



## Linden

You're so helpful, I think I'll ask you another question. I can't afford to drive a car all the way down to Orlando (I'm a Californian), so I'm just going to go carless. Does Disney offer a way to get you from the airport to the park? Or do I have to rent a car? Again, THANK YOU!!

EDIT: I forgot to say I called them this morning, and I couldn't change the date. I spoke to Corey, and she was super nice and very helpful. She said there will be lots of people coming on that day, so I feel more relieved. I confirmed my date. I'm officially going to Orlando!!!!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Linden said:


> You're so helpful, I think I'll ask you another question. I can't afford to drive a car all the way down to Orlando (I'm a Californian), so I'm just going to go carless. Does Disney offer a way to get you from the airport to the park? Or do I have to rent a car? Again, THANK YOU!!
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to say I called them this morning, and I couldn't change the date. I spoke to Corey, and she was super nice and very helpful. She said there will be lots of people coming on that day, so I feel more relieved. I confirmed my date. I'm officially going to Orlando!!!!!!



Well, it depends. Are you going to stay over in Orlando the night before? If you are staying at a Disney resort, you can take Magical Express from the airport to your hotel. Then take a taxi to check in the next morning (that's what I'm doing). If you are staying at a non-Disney hotel, you can use the Mears shuttle bus-info is on their website. If you are arriving the morning of check in, you can still use the mears shuttlebus. Hope that helps!


----------



## Linden

^Thanks, that helps! Hmm, I think I shall have to look up Disney hotels.


----------



## heaven2dc

bellebookworm9 said:


> Did you apply for the college program or a professional internship (or two)? They are two completely different processes-the PI application system is much more selective and complicated than the CP, from what I understand.



I went to the Disney Careers web site and there was two selections:  students and recent grads.  Then when I clicked on "students", it lead me to the page where you can select different available internships according to different categories such as Walt Disney Studios, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, etc.  I selected Disney/ABC Television Group and searched under internships.  Then it brought up a couple MBA internship positions and several "undergraduate internships for Spring 2012.  I applied for four of them and the two that show pending are Undergraduate Intern, ABC Entertainment Group, Development and the other was Undergraduate Intern, Casting.

I think this is different from the College Program in that these internships are not at the Disney parks (such as Disney World or Disneyland).  But they aren't under the Professional Internship because I didn't go to that web site.  

Here is where I looked and applied through:
http://datg.disneycareers.com/en/se...Disney+ABC+Television+Group&e=Internship&c=US


----------



## orangekid13

If you stay on property keep your room key, it probably won't get you in the park during emh but it might get you on to some of the rides if you were already there if they don't check the dates (shhh!)


----------



## perrytheplatypus

I'm really interested in doing the college program, but I have no idea which program I should apply for. I am currently a junior studying psychology and I want to master in school psychology or school counseling. Does anyone have any suggestions? I really don't know too much about the different options!


----------



## heaven2dc

perrytheplatypus said:


> I'm really interested in doing the college program, but I have no idea which program I should apply for. I am currently a junior studying psychology and I want to master in school psychology or school counseling. Does anyone have any suggestions? I really don't know too much about the different options!



I just went onto the College Program website and started applying according to location and job category.  I was confused at first whether I was applying for the College Program or Professional Internship until I looked up both websites.  I applied through the College Program for several undergraduate internships and on two of them (one for casting and the other for ABC Entertainment development program), my status shows pending which I can't get anyone to answer what that means.  I think it means I'll be called for an interview.  

This morning I went to the Professional Internship website and applied to one related to finance/accounting.  My major is Business Management and I am applying to anything that will help me have on-hands experience working at Disney.  As far as your major in psychology, I would apply to both the College Program and the Professional Internship openings in anything that is evenly remotely related to what you are interested in.  I think once you get your foot in the door being an intern and get someone to mentor you, you can get an inside look at what Disney has to offer for psychology majors.  I know there are training/teaching opportunities within Disney so this might be the direction you can go.  Good luck!

P.S.  Can anyone please tell me what "in progress" means on two of my internship applications?


----------



## orangekid13

There is only one job posting for the college program, it's probably not up right now because applications for fall/fall adv. aren't open yet, but it will specifically say College Program. College Program is only the entry level jobs working in/near the parks for minimum wage, and they almost always require you to live in the CP apartment housing with very strict rules about what and who you can bring in with you.

I'm not sure of the distinction between the different internships they offer for which ones are considered PI's


----------



## bellebookworm9

heaven2dc said:


> I just went onto the College Program website and started applying according to location and job category.  I was confused at first whether I was applying for the College Program or Professional Internship until I looked up both websites.  I applied through the College Program for several undergraduate internships and on two of them (one for casting and the other for ABC Entertainment development program), my status shows pending which I can't get anyone to answer what that means.  I think it means I'll be called for an interview.
> 
> This morning I went to the Professional Internship website and applied to one related to finance/accounting.  My major is Business Management and I am applying to anything that will help me have on-hands experience working at Disney.  As far as your major in psychology, I would apply to both the College Program and the Professional Internship openings in anything that is evenly remotely related to what you are interested in.  I think once you get your foot in the door being an intern and get someone to mentor you, you can get an inside look at what Disney has to offer for psychology majors.  I know there are training/teaching opportunities within Disney so this might be the direction you can go.  Good luck!
> 
> P.S.  Can anyone please tell me what "in progress" means on two of my internship applications?



It seems that there is some confusion happening. There are three different types of programs that you just mentioned in your post:

The Disney College Program: This is for students who want an "on stage" role. It is normally one semester. Roles can include such things as Attractions, Quick Service Food & Beverage, Main Entrance Operation, Lifeguard, Custodial, etc. http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/default/

Professional Internships: Behind the scenes roles. These are more major related and business-type than the College Program. They are also much more difficult to get into. They include a number of things, like Chemistry, Finance, and Information Technology. They can be in the parks or resorts, or elsewhere in the country. http://profinterns.disneycareers.com/en/default/

Jobs and Careers/Internships: This is what you applied for. They are not related to either the College Program or the Professional Internship Program. This is just like getting a "real" job with the Disney Company, or any of the sub-companies, even if it is categorized as an internship. http://disneycareers.com/en/students-recent-grads/students/opportunities/

As far as the "In Progress" status, I can only tell you what the College Program is like: You are "In Progress" from the time you submit your application until you are rejected, accepted, or decline your acceptance. This could take weeks to change.


----------



## heaven2dc

bellebookworm9 said:


> It seems that there is some confusion happening. There are three different types of programs that you just mentioned in your post:
> 
> The Disney College Program: This is for students who want an "on stage" role. It is normally one semester. Roles can include such things as Attractions, Quick Service Food & Beverage, Main Entrance Operation, Lifeguard, Custodial, etc. http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/default/
> 
> Professional Internships: Behind the scenes roles. These are more major related and business-type than the College Program. They are also much more difficult to get into. They include a number of things, like Chemistry, Finance, and Information Technology. They can be in the parks or resorts, or elsewhere in the country. http://profinterns.disneycareers.com/en/default/
> 
> Jobs and Careers/Internships: This is what you applied for. They are not related to either the College Program or the Professional Internship Program. This is just like getting a "real" job with the Disney Company, or any of the sub-companies, even if it is categorized as an internship. http://disneycareers.com/en/students-recent-grads/students/opportunities/
> 
> As far as the "In Progress" status, I can only tell you what the College Program is like: You are "In Progress" from the time you submit your application until you are rejected, accepted, or decline your acceptance. This could take weeks to change.



Thanks!  I think I got myself and hopefully not anyone else confused - sorry everyone!  After looking at my applications, it looks like I applied to two jobs/careers internships and one Professional Internship.  You don't know how much I really appreciate you clearing this up


----------



## bellebookworm9

heaven2dc said:


> Thanks!  I think I got myself and hopefully not anyone else confused - sorry everyone!  After looking at my applications, it looks like I applied to two jobs/careers internships and one Professional Internship.  You don't know how much I really appreciate you clearing this up



No problem! You had me confused too, so I went to all of the sites and sorted out what was what. For me, my only option is the College Program because my major is Communicative Disorders and Sciences and I will be going to grad school for Audiology. Not many professional internships or job openings for that at Disney!

I hope you get at least one of the things you applied for!


----------



## EPCOT55

Can anyone tell me if there is any way I can find my location on the Hub? I'm currently seasonal, but am going to start my CP in January.


----------



## Pancakes

Can anyone give me an example of what they wore to traditions/classes?
Also, are you allowed to accessorize when in traditions/classes? Like, jewelry or hair things (bows, hair clips...)?


----------



## kevvvvv

Check the onboarding site and go to the disney look page under guidelines for non-costumed female cast members.


----------



## disneyfanbecky

My daughter is thinking of doing the WDW CP and I had a question about going seasonal and how that works. We live near Disneyland, would she be able to go seasonal and do the 40 hours (I think that's what I read?) at Disneyland instead of WDW? It would be neat to keep the perks forever!  If not, does anyone know if there's a way to apply straight to being a seasonal employee and does that only require 40 hours a year?


----------



## Kayla0929

Hey all! does anyone know when the fall 2012 applications go up?
Also, does anyone know how it works to have an apartment instead of the dcp housing? do you still have to pay a deposit? when do you need to provide an address? etc...  ANY info would be great! thanks!


----------



## Kayla0929

ALSO! I'm looking at abaco key apartments, legends at champions gate, and a couple more in celebration. I'd appreciate any input on findinf an apartment around disney. Thanks!


----------



## Praise2Him

disneyfanbecky said:


> My daughter is thinking of doing the WDW CP and I had a question about going seasonal and how that works. We live near Disneyland, would she be able to go seasonal and do the 40 hours (I think that's what I read?) at Disneyland instead of WDW? It would be neat to keep the perks forever!  If not, does anyone know if there's a way to apply straight to being a seasonal employee and does that only require 40 hours a year?



I don't know about Disneyland, but at WDW CPs can go straight to seasonal if they qualify (not too many points, etc.) I would think that if she has a good record she would be able to be hired seasonally at DL, but not really sure how that works. Hopefully someone who knows will jump in and answer your question.

I do know that at WDW the seasonal requirement changed this past October from 40 hours to 150 hours per year. I'm not sure if it changed at DL or not, but if you live close it shouldn't be hard to do anyway.


----------



## orangekid13

disneyfanbecky said:


> My daughter is thinking of doing the WDW CP and I had a question about going seasonal and how that works. We live near Disneyland, would she be able to go seasonal and do the 40 hours (I think that's what I read?) at Disneyland instead of WDW? It would be neat to keep the perks forever!  If not, does anyone know if there's a way to apply straight to being a seasonal employee and does that only require 40 hours a year?



You cannot be seasonal at DLR after a WDW CP. You have to be trained in the specific area you are working, and you cannot be employed at both parks at the same time. From what I remember from a friend that did a CP at DLR then went seasonal, they have even more requirements for working than WDW; she had to provide availability over all her school breaks or they would separate her. WDW won't tell you specific time windows you need to work.

Long story short: you can only be seasonal where you already worked. There's no way around the minimum annual hour requirements.


----------



## disneyfanbecky

Thanks for all the information! Sounds like we won't be getting discounted vacations out of her then! 

She's interested in working in the Kids Clubs in the hotels - this is listed on the CP website, but I haven't heard anyone talk about it here. She's worked for 5 years as a Camp Counselor. Is it hard to get this job as CP? Has anyone done it?


----------



## JessicaMickeyEars

Hey I'm so excited! I leave in 17 days! 

I have a question though
I currently work at old navy and would like to still keep my job with them working like one day a week (like on my day off from DCP). Does anyone know if I will be able to keep my other job or is something like that a big no-no? I know that I will be working alot of hours at disney but I really like my job at old navy... 

any information would be much appreciated!

Jessica MickeyEars (  )*o*(  )


----------



## EPCOT55

JessicaMickeyEars said:


> Hey I'm so excited! I leave in 17 days!
> 
> I have a question though
> I currently work at old navy and would like to still keep my job with them working like one day a week (like on my day off from DCP). Does anyone know if I will be able to keep my other job or is something like that a big no-no? I know that I will be working alot of hours at disney but I really like my job at old navy...
> 
> any information would be much appreciated!
> 
> Jessica MickeyEars (  )*o*(  )


It would really be difficult because as a CP, your days off can change from week to week.


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

disneyfanbecky said:


> Thanks for all the information! Sounds like we won't be getting discounted vacations out of her then!
> 
> She's interested in working in the Kids Clubs in the hotels - this is listed on the CP website, but I haven't heard anyone talk about it here. She's worked for 5 years as a Camp Counselor. Is it hard to get this job as CP? Has anyone done it?



I don't know much about Kids Clubs at the hotels specifically, but someone I met here in the WDW program is a Recreation Cast Member. Her sub-category is children's games and activities at the Fort Wilderness Campgrounds (and I know they have this poolside at the resorts as well), so she often uses the same skill-set as a Camp Counselor would use.


----------



## JessicaMickeyEars

EPCOT55 said:


> It would really be difficult because as a CP, your days off can change from week to week.



yea I know it is going to be difficult, do you know when the disney schedules come out? like do you get your schedule a week in advance? or is it one of those call on saturday for sundays schedule?


----------



## orangekid13

Schedules come out on Sunday for most departments, that day you find out the Sunday-Saturday schedule for the following week. Meaning at any one time you know at most 2 full weeks of your schedule. IIRC paycheck totals are now posted online on Monday but you don't get the money til Thursday (EPCOT: Every Paycheck Comes On Thursday) and its the same if you get the check or do direct deposit.

IF you keep your other job, realize that you have given Disney FULL AVAILABILITY during your CP. You can try to trade or give shifts away but there's no guarantee. You can make requests with your departments scheduling for certain kinds of shifts or days off but CPs get last priority for everything. Requesting time off on the Hub is allowed but it might not get you anywhere.


----------



## Berlioz70

As Orangekid mentioned, most schedules are on Sunday a week in advance. 

However, resort schedules (specifically front desk/concierge) do not come out until Wednesday, only 4 days in advance. I was not prepared for such a quick turnaround for my schedule. Their schedules are based on room occupancy and check-ins/outs, which is why they come out so late.


----------



## MaddieC

DO you have to go to specific colleges to be able to enroll in the program? If not, are any colleges excluded?


----------



## c0pperboom

MaddieC said:


> DO you have to go to specific colleges to be able to enroll in the program? If not, are any colleges excluded?


Not all colleges can offer credit for the program, but it as long as you are enrolled in a college, ANY college, you are good to apply! It just depends on if you plan on getting credits for doing the program, and that depends on your school. I was the only one from my school who did it!


----------



## Belleindisguise

So I have a roommate, and 2 girl who have all agreed we want to be apartment-mates! We have planned to meet up and register together, as have many in our arrival time. I also received an email from a random girl telling me we've been matched together as roommates. Is this easy enough to sort out when I get there? I am freaking out because the girls and I have been planning this for weeks and we all got each other gifts, and I'd hate to be broken up from them!


----------



## Callie

JessicaMickeyEars said:


> yea I know it is going to be difficult, do you know when the disney schedules come out? like do you get your schedule a week in advance? or is it one of those call on saturday for sundays schedule?



Just to let you know, I also work at Old Navy, and you only need to work one shift every 90 days to stay in the system. I'm pretty sure a store down there would be willing to work with you.


Also which roles offer the most standard/set hours, and which jobs offer the most/least amount of hours a week?


----------



## Joanna71985

Callie said:


> Also which roles offer the most standard/set hours, and which jobs offer the most/least amount of hours a week?



It really varies by location (for example- a resort may have less hours then working on Main Street, or at World of Disney).



Belleindisguise said:


> So I have a roommate, and 2 girl who have all agreed we want to be apartment-mates! We have planned to meet up and register together, as have many in our arrival time. I also received an email from a random girl telling me we've been matched together as roommates. Is this easy enough to sort out when I get there? I am freaking out because the girls and I have been planning this for weeks and we all got each other gifts, and I'd hate to be broken up from them!



Unfortunately you are only guaranteed one roomate. You can all line up together, but there is no guarantee you will wind up in the same apartment (as it depends on availability).


----------



## Belleindisguise

Well, the good news is I got my roomie thing fixed. Since we're arriving on the first leg I was told we stand a better chance at picking to be together. Whereas the group 2 weeks from now is less likely because so many people will already be there. Thank you for the response


----------



## flyslyw

Anyone know when they'll post a schedule for Spring recruitment presentations?


----------



## Belleindisguise

You can look it up on the CP website, they have the entire schedule, just search by your school!


----------



## Joanna71985

flyslyw said:


> Anyone know when they'll post a schedule for Spring recruitment presentations?



Spring 2012 is closed (as the participants start arriving soon). Disney will start recruiting for Fall 2012 soon (I've heard dates ranging between Jan 19-23, but also could be in early Feb). And Disney will be recruiting for Spring 2013 in Aug


----------



## psherman42

What roles are usually open for the Summer Alumni program? Is it all of them? And I've heard it's really competitive but how small is the program?


----------



## yellowlabforever

Alright, so I have a mac and my question is this: 

How can I apply on the mac itself without worrying about the WBI mac problems that I have read about? I see that there is a develop window, and you can use IE for that, but on mine it does not stay checked when I switch windows.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Hi everyone! I think this is my first post to the college board  I plan to apply this fall for the Spring 13 program. I know there's a phone interview, so what are the basic questions asked and how long does it usually take to hear back after the interview? Thanks!


----------



## DisneyVaulter

Hello,
I was wondering if I could get some advice on when to do the College Program. I am considering doing it fall of 2013, but that would be when I am still eighteen and have only done one semester of college. I was wondering if it is better to wait until you are older and more through with college? 
Thanks!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> Hi everyone! I think this is my first post to the college board  I plan to apply this fall for the Spring 13 program. I know there's a phone interview, so what are the basic questions asked and how long does it usually take to hear back after the interview? Thanks!



There's actually a separate thread for that

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1249034


----------



## mikeymyk11

DisneyVaulter said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if I could get some advice on when to do the College Program. I am considering doing it fall of 2013, but that would be when I am still eighteen and have only done one semester of college. I was wondering if it is better to wait until you are older and more through with college?
> Thanks!



Up to you. Some like taking it immediately in college, some do half way, some wait til they graduate. I'd at least do your freshman year, then go experience it! Do the advantage program, the longer your there the better.


----------



## dannilinkk

Hello! Alright I have a question, I am still "pending" for the Spring 2012 college program, yes you heard correctly still pending. People have already checked in and here I am! I've called Disney multiple times and eventually found out that I am on a wait list and will only get in if people drop out. So I was wondering is there any chance that I could still get in? Has anyone else heard of this?

Thank you!


----------



## atypicalhotelie

Hey all, I've been searching for a while now and haven't been able to find any good information about a few of my questions:


I've heard that transportation to the resorts for hospitality CPs is particularly awful, but haven't seen an explanation why... Do we just get dropped off at a central point and have to walk to get to our location? I don't have a car and will most likely not be getting one before I leave in a week. 
How far away are the different apartment complexes? I'm used to walking 15 minutes at a steep incline to get to class everyday in upstate NY (where I see sun maybe once a week at most). Is that comparable to the walk I might encounter going between the different complexes (mainly Vista and Chatham)? 

I'm just so confused


----------



## DisneyVaulter

Hey,
I was wondering if anyone knew if you could be a tour guide while doing the college program? I would love to be a tour guide(preferably at Disneyland), but I have not been able to find out if that job is avaliable for college program participants.


----------



## tmdeutch

Hi all,


When I was first interested in the CP, I saw a great list of role descriptions for each role offered on the website.  Now when I go to the CP website, I only see short videos and even shorter descriptions.  I was wondering if anyone had the descriptions that use to be on thier website and if so, could please share? 

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## MegamanDS

I applied for many (about 8) of the internships that disney offers in Southern Cali and not 1 has gotten back to me. Is there a phone # anyone has that I can call to follow up on my application? The disney dashboard shows that I am on "step 2" application processing but its been like that for about 2 months now and I really am interested in many of the jobs


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> What roles are usually open for the Summer Alumni program? Is it all of them? And I've heard it's really competitive but how small is the program?



Not many. Usually custodial and QSFB are offered. I've also seen lifeguarding, housekeeping, merchandise, and attractions offerered (at different times). Also, very few people are accepted (about several hundred).



atypicalhotelie said:


> Hey all, I've been searching for a while now and haven't been able to find any good information about a few of my questions:
> 
> 
> I've heard that transportation to the resorts for hospitality CPs is particularly awful, but haven't seen an explanation why... Do we just get dropped off at a central point and have to walk to get to our location? I don't have a car and will most likely not be getting one before I leave in a week.
> How far away are the different apartment complexes? I'm used to walking 15 minutes at a steep incline to get to class everyday in upstate NY (where I see sun maybe once a week at most). Is that comparable to the walk I might encounter going between the different complexes (mainly Vista and Chatham)?
> 
> I'm just so confused



1. It depends on the resort. Some go directly there. Others you will have to transfer buses (for example- for the MK resorts, you go to the TTC, then catch a shuttle over to the resorts).

2. Chatham and Patterson are right next to each other. However, Vista is about a 10-15 minute walk away, across a very busy road



DisneyVaulter said:


> Hey,
> I was wondering if anyone knew if you could be a tour guide while doing the college program? I would love to be a tour guide(preferably at Disneyland), but I have not been able to find out if that job is avaliable for college program participants.



Unfortunately Guest Relations is not a CP option at WDW. And I don't know how tour guides work at DL, but at WDW you have to have high seniority (plus have been in GR for years) to get it


----------



## Tikalhammy

I'm staying in the Holiday Inn at Lake Buena Vista, and I was wondering what are my options on how to get to Vista Way for check-in? Can I walk there, or will I just have to take a cab?


----------



## bopnopper9

tmdeutch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> When I was first interested in the CP, I saw a great list of role descriptions for each role offered on the website.  Now when I go to the CP website, I only see short videos and even shorter descriptions.  I was wondering if anyone had the descriptions that use to be on thier website and if so, could please share?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!



On my blog, I wrote about most of the roles.  It's the one that says dcpdocumenter.blogspot.com.  The link is also in my signature.  Then pick "Chapter three" on the left side.


----------



## ZenSandwich

I have a question! I'm applying next week for Fall 12', and I'm trying to figure out what rank to give each role. My first choices would be Lifeguard or Custodial. However, the dreaded QSFB is worrying me. I really wouldn't mind working fast food, but it's not a top choice. My natural instinct is to mark it "Moderate Interest", but I'm worried showing any interest above "Low" might automatically assign me there. Even above my preferred Custodial. 

Is there a good chance of this happening? Should I mark it low interest to give my high interest choices a chance?


----------



## bellebookworm9

ZenSandwich said:


> I have a question! I'm applying next week for Fall 12', and I'm trying to figure out what rank to give each role. My first choices would be Lifeguard or Custodial. However, the dreaded QSFB is worrying me. I really wouldn't mind working fast food, but it's not a top choice. My natural instinct is to mark it "Moderate Interest", but I'm worried showing any interest above "Low" might automatically assign me there. Even above my preferred Custodial.
> 
> Is there a good chance of this happening? Should I mark it low interest to give my high interest choices a chance?



Do you have a lot of other things you'd truly have high to moderate interest in doing? If so, you'd probably have a good shot of not doing QSFB anyways and should mark it as low. If lifeguard, custodial, and QSFB are the only three things you're considering, mark it as moderate.


----------



## flyslyw

So which roles are considered the hardest to get? In other words, which roles are the most selective?


----------



## psherman42

flyslyw said:


> So which roles are considered the hardest to get? In other words, which roles are the most selective?



I think BBB, Concierge, Hospitality, and Vacation Planner are some of the most selective roles.


----------



## Joanna71985

flyslyw said:


> So which roles are considered the hardest to get? In other words, which roles are the most selective?



Character performer, BBB, photopass, concierge, BBB, transportation are among them


----------



## ZenSandwich

bellebookworm9 said:


> Do you have a lot of other things you'd truly have high to moderate interest in doing? If so, you'd probably have a good shot of not doing QSFB anyways and should mark it as low. If lifeguard, custodial, and QSFB are the only three things you're considering, mark it as moderate.



I have a lot. To be more specific I have 4 high interest, 4 moderate interest, 3 low interest, and the rest no interest. That's before QSFB... which will be either moderate or low. All the major cp roles have at least some interest with exception of MEO which I would hate. (Most of my no interests are performer, BBB,hospitality, bell service, transportation, photopass) -the tough ones to get anyway.

Thanks for the help! I will mark it low.


----------



## psherman42

I'm not applying but just looking at the application for the CP, and when you're asked if you've previously applied for a position in the Walt Disney Company, you check yes, and it gives you the drop down list to check where you applied, do you just do the Walt Disney World Resort? And then, when you're doing previous job experience, how do you put in the CP?


----------



## mickey'sbud

Can any former CP's who have applied a few seasons back and also again since the change in the appl process, give a run down of the process now and how it has changed? 1 1/2 years ago when my son applied it was different. Are the questions the same? From comments, it appears to be a 3 step process now. And, how are you notified now? I know he'd appreciate any advice on this. Thanks


----------



## whit711

Hi guys. First post!  

I apologize if these questions have already been answered. I started filling out the application for the fall and had some slight panic over this!

Does it matter to the Disney College Program if I have been to the parks or not?

I have been to Disneyland _several_ times over the years, and I basically know the whole park + DCA, Downtown Disney, Anaheim etc. like I know my face lol. So, of course I figured I would apply there for the familiarity and such. I thought it may give me an edge since I already know plenty of information from my various trips. But WDW does intrigue me and I see that I have the option of applying to both. Do you think the fact that I have never went there hinders my chances? I just feel like WDW as a whole is massive and there would be so, so much information to take in, that I worry I would be clueless about the majority of things. :/ And that Disney would automatically be like, "LOL no~" Do they even ask in interviews if you have visited the parks?


----------



## CassandraD

So it was already asked about the most selective jobs, what about easier ones? I've been looking into either Custodial or Costuming jobs, and I was wondering if anyone knew how what percent of people they hired or if they were relatively positions to get in to? I would hate to plan out my classes and everything just to find out that I didn't get in anyway!!


----------



## Amanda08

mickey'sbud said:


> Can any former CP's who have applied a few seasons back and also again since the change in the appl process, give a run down of the process now and how it has changed? 1 1/2 years ago when my son applied it was different. Are the questions the same? From comments, it appears to be a 3 step process now. And, how are you notified now? I know he'd appreciate any advice on this. Thanks



This is how the application procress is now:
First, you fill out the application. This is all the basic information such as who you are, past job experience, which roles you want (you have the choice of high, moderate, low, or no interest), etc.

Shortly after, they send a "Thank you for applying" email.
After reviewing your application, they send another email asking you to take the web-based interview if they feel you are a good candidate.

The web-based interview is a personality type test. It asks questions regarding what kind of person you are (if you're often late, if you're a really positive person, etc.), what you would do in certain situations...things like that. (As far as I could tell, it's basically the same as it was two years ago.)

At the end of taking the WBI, it should tell you if you passed or not. If you passed, you will receive an email asking you to schedule your phone interview. (You schedule it online, which is different from the past, where you had to call.)

The phone interview is pretty much the same as it was a few years ago. The only difference would be that the questions are little bit more generalized (I think so that people can't come up with a specific answer ahead of time), and there are a little less of them, which makes the interview itself a little bit shorter than they used to be.

Of course, after the interview is the usual waiting game. To find out if you've been accepted, you can check either the dashboard on the DCP website, or your email.

Hope that helped and I hope I didn't leave anything out! I don't think I did. lol


----------



## Joanna71985

whit711 said:


> Hi guys. First post!
> 
> I apologize if these questions have already been answered. I started filling out the application for the fall and had some slight panic over this!
> 
> Does it matter to the Disney College Program if I have been to the parks or not?
> 
> I have been to Disneyland _several_ times over the years, and I basically know the whole park + DCA, Downtown Disney, Anaheim etc. like I know my face lol. So, of course I figured I would apply there for the familiarity and such. I thought it may give me an edge since I already know plenty of information from my various trips. But WDW does intrigue me and I see that I have the option of applying to both. Do you think the fact that I have never went there hinders my chances? I just feel like WDW as a whole is massive and there would be so, so much information to take in, that I worry I would be clueless about the majority of things. :/ And that Disney would automatically be like, "LOL no~" Do they even ask in interviews if you have visited the parks?



Nope, it won't matter. I know many people from whom the CP was their first time to WDW



CassandraD said:


> So it was already asked about the most selective jobs, what about easier ones? I've been looking into either Custodial or Costuming jobs, and I was wondering if anyone knew how what percent of people they hired or if they were relatively positions to get in to? I would hate to plan out my classes and everything just to find out that I didn't get in anyway!!



Custodial takes quite a few people. As for costuming, it's in the middle (not a ton, but not a little).


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Hi, everyone. I'm planning on applying for the Spring 13 program, which will be in my last semester of college. I know the program goes to mid-May. Is it unheard of to leave for a weekend to attend graduation, and then come back and finish the program? Also, is it possible to extend your program upon the ending of the first one? I'm just trying to get all my facts straight so I can really start thinking about this. Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm planning on applying for the Spring 13 program, which will be in my last semester of college. I know the program goes to mid-May. Is it unheard of to leave for a weekend to attend graduation, and then come back and finish the program? Also, is it possible to extend your program upon the ending of the first one? I'm just trying to get all my facts straight so I can really start thinking about this. Thanks



No. I know others who have (just be aware time off is never guaranteed).

Yes it is. I extended my last CP (going Aug-Jan, then Jan-May. I could have also gone May-Aug, but I declined the extension as I got FT).


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

ok thanks! i also feel like mentioning graduation in the interview may not be the best thing to do, just b/c it might hinder me getting hired. **So if I did the Jan-May program, would i just be getting the extension through the summer time, or could i just extend/apply for the fall program? I hope these questions aren't ridiculous...I just want to get everything straight!


----------



## Joanna71985

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> ok thanks! i also feel like mentioning graduation in the interview may not be the best thing to do, just b/c it might hinder me getting hired. **So if I did the Jan-May program, would i just be getting the extension through the summer time, or could i just extend/apply for the fall program? I hope these questions aren't ridiculous...I just want to get everything straight!



If you do Spring (Jan-May), the extension is May-Aug, then again Aug-Jan (so you have to apply twice, unless things have been changed).


----------



## disneyjordan

I have a couple questions about the Disney look. I have highlights and I know they accept highlights now, but do they have to be constantly redone? Would it be better if I just went back to my natural color? Also, I have my belly button pierced, which I mentioned in my phone interview. Would this be a problem? Should I take it out and let it close?


----------



## Joanna71985

The piercing is fine (it would only have to come out if you were in lifeguarding, most likely).


----------



## Berlioz70

disneyjordan said:


> I have a couple questions about the Disney look. I have highlights and I know they accept highlights now, but do they have to be constantly redone? Would it be better if I just went back to my natural color? Also, I have my belly button pierced, which I mentioned in my phone interview. Would this be a problem? Should I take it out and let it close?



For highlights - they should not be chunky enough that someone could literally pick them off your head. Luckily, that's not really the trend anymore so we haven't had many recent problems with that. And you would have to keep up on them since the highlights have to cover your entire head, especially close to the root. The biggest thing I watch for is making sure highlights cover the bottom half of the head. A trend is to have the top half light and the bottom half a little darker, unfortunately that's not appropriate. As long as your whole head is the same, you'll be fine.

As for piercings... no piercings are allowed to be worn during work (outside of the lowest ear hole for women). Truth be told, if people can't see it, then no one really makes a stink. HOWEVER, the no piercings rule is part safety as well. If an injury occurs due to a piercing (whether it's pressed on or ripped out), Disney's in the clear since it's the policy to not have piercings. Of course those are rare instances, just making all possibilities known.


----------



## Amanda132

I don't work for Disney (yet! waiting on a hopeful acceptance coming any day now!) so I'm not sure about this at all, but I just wanted to mention that when I had my CP phone interview the other day, my interviewer asked if I had any tattoos or body piercings that wouldn't be covered by a one piece bathing suit.  So by that definition a belly button ring would be fine?


----------



## disneyjordan

Thanks everyone! That helps a lot!


----------



## famouschinesec

Does Disney post a calendar online anywhere as to when the reps will be on a certain campus?? My daughter is at University of Alabama, and I know they do recruit there, but I'd like to know when because I would like to talk to the reps as well. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessStephanie

famouschinesec said:


> Does Disney post a calendar online anywhere as to when the reps will be on a certain campus?? My daughter is at University of Alabama, and I know they do recruit there, but I'd like to know when because I would like to talk to the reps as well. Thanks.



yes they do list them on disneycollegeprogram.com! at the very top of the screen next to where it says disney careers you'll see three icons and if you hit the middle icon it has the list of where and when Disney reps will be! hope this helps


----------



## AstroJZ

There is a presentation schedule on the disney careers website under the college program section.  Presentation at the university of Alabama will be on feb. 20th and 21st


----------



## famouschinesec

I knew it had to be somewhere, but like all Disney websites, getting information about DCP is difficult.  And of course the search function did nothing for me. I knew it would be faster just to ask here.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Hey everyone!

I just applied for the Disney College Program on Thursday since I had to redo my Resume and a few other minor things. I have been waiting for Fall Advantage/Fall 2012 applications to open up since August of 2011, and I am glad that they finally did!

I previously applied for Spring Advantage/Spring 2011 which I was turned down because I applied quite late in the semester (a few days before applications closed) which I have now learned from. The reason behind that is because the presentation was so late in the year, and I found out the week of. I was continually told during that application process to 'Wait 2 weeks' until I heard something, and eventually got two letters from Disney which none of my Cast Member friends had heard of.

Anyways, that is all in the past and I'm looking forward to Fall Advantage! So far I have applied (Thursday), received the web-based interview the same day (took it on Friday), and scheduled my Phone Interview (Saturday). 

Right now I am trying to prepare and practice for my phone interview, and was wondering if there are helpful tips that anyone has?

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## disneylover1992

Hello everyone, 

My name is Amanda and I just found out I got accepted into the Fall 2012 CP. I also found out I am going to be a life guard. Is there anyone who can fill me in on what this job is really like. 

Do I have to be certified before I come? or do I get certified there? 

Do I have to have up to date CPR when I arrive? 

What will I be wearing? 

Just the basics. 

You could private message me or reply on here... I'm just uber curious. 

Thanks bunches! 
Amanda


----------



## AstroJZ

disneylover1992 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Amanda and I just found out I got accepted into the Fall 2012 CP. I also found out I am going to be a life guard. Is there anyone who can fill me in on what this job is really like.
> 
> Do I have to be certified before I come? or do I get certified there?
> 
> Do I have to have up to date CPR when I arrive?
> 
> What will I be wearing?
> 
> Just the basics.
> 
> You could private message me or reply on here... I'm just uber curious.
> 
> Thanks bunches!
> Amanda



I got accepted to lifeguard too!!  I had a friend who did it last year and loved it, which is why I put it as my first choice.  They will certify you there under their regulations, so it doesn't matter if you are certified before you go down (in both lifeguard and CPR).  The costume is a basic white shirt/polo with Red swim trunks.  If you want to see it, just youtube Disney World lifeguard.  Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Jackiebell90

Hi everyone! So I just got accepted for Fall 2012, and I've got a question about housing. I'm sure it's been posted somewhere, but I haven't found it yet. Can anyone tell me details about the different housing buildings (size, quality, cost, atmosphere, etc)? I'm trying to figure out which complex I'd prefer before going down there. Thanks for any help!


----------



## jprice11

I searched in the forums and couldn't find an answer so I figured I'd ask it.  I graduated from college last May (2011).  I want to do the Disney College Program and I have heard that what you can do is take an online course at a local community college and that would meet the requirement of being currently enrolled as a part time student.  But does the online class that you are taking have to be for a credit or are continuing education classes with no credit also acceptable?


----------



## Searching4Neverland

Jackiebell90 said:


> Hi everyone! So I just got accepted for Fall 2012, and I've got a question about housing. I'm sure it's been posted somewhere, but I haven't found it yet. Can anyone tell me details about the different housing buildings (size, quality, cost, atmosphere, etc)? I'm trying to figure out which complex I'd prefer before going down there. Thanks for any help!



I recommend adding yourself to the "Disney College Program Fall 2012" group on Facebook. Someone definitely posted that information about housing on the group. There's all kinds of valuable information there!


----------



## Joanna71985

Jackiebell90 said:


> Hi everyone! So I just got accepted for Fall 2012, and I've got a question about housing. I'm sure it's been posted somewhere, but I haven't found it yet. Can anyone tell me details about the different housing buildings (size, quality, cost, atmosphere, etc)? I'm trying to figure out which complex I'd prefer before going down there. Thanks for any help!



There are 3 complexes- Vista, Chatham, and Patterson. Vista is the oldest complex. There are only 2 bedroom sizes- 2 and 3 bedrooms. It's considered the "party" place (and usually the more lively). Then there is Chatham. Chatham has 1-4 bedrooms, and falls in the middle for rent cost. Patterson is the newest complex. There are 1-3 bedroom apartments, and is the most expensive of the 3. Also, there is no bus stop (and people walk over to Chatham to catch a bus).


----------



## atlastiseethelight

Ok, a bit of an odd question: I am planning on apply for the CP for Fall Advantage 2013 after graduating from college. I have a ton of work and theatre experience, and I really would love to be a Character Attendant.

I'm currently working as a performer for children's birthday parties, as princesses and whatnot. Would it be a bad idea to mention this when interviewing? (I know it's a while away, for me, but I'm curious nonetheless!) I do some generic princesses that one "may or may not associate with Disney." How should I phrase this?

Thanks!


----------



## DLR29

Heres a question.  Ive tried searching but I cant find an answer.  If I go to school at USC in LA, and I want to do CP at DLR, do I have to live in their provided housing, or can I find my own living and commute?  Thanks


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

atlastiseethelight said:


> Ok, a bit of an odd question: I am planning on apply for the CP for Fall Advantage 2013 after graduating from college. I have a ton of work and theatre experience, and I really would love to be a Character Attendant.
> 
> I'm currently working as a performer for children's birthday parties, as princesses and whatnot. Would it be a bad idea to mention this when interviewing? (I know it's a while away, for me, but I'm curious nonetheless!) I do some generic princesses that one "may or may not associate with Disney." How should I phrase this?
> 
> Thanks!


Theatre experience is always great to mention! I'm a theatre student too, so I know all about it and it is definitely has association with being a Character Attendant.

It would great to mention that you a performer and are great with kids. You are not obligated to go into the specifics of who you are friends with, or what you have done. Keep it interesting and let them know you love working with kids! 

Break a leg! 



DLR29 said:


> Here’s a question.  I’ve tried searching but I can’t find an answer.  If I go to school at USC in LA, and I want to do CP at DLR, do I have to live in their provided housing, or can I find my own living and commute?  Thanks


You are allowed to live off-site at The Disneyland Resort for the College Program! I believe you can even sign up for the earlier program (equivalent to the Fall Advantage) since on-site housing doesn't open until later for the Fall program.

I can't seem to find the page right now, but as you go through the sign-up process and request The Disneyland Resort, it prompts you for which program you want and details that if you want on-site housing Fall is the only option.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

Alright I have a question.  I just accepted my role, paid my fees and selected my program dates (last night at about 10pm), but I haven't gotten the follow-up email confirming my date selection.  On my dashboard I'm in the "post-offer stage" and I have my arrival date under the "upcoming/registered events".  I'm just a little nervous because my "10 days after the invitation to accept" limit is up in about 20 minutes, and I don't want Disney to think I'm declining the offer because they haven't sent out the date confirmation email yet (and you need to do all three steps to fully accept the offer).  

Has anyone gone through this?  It usually doesn't take this long for me to get the follow up emails from recruiting, so I'm a little nervous...


----------



## maloneys2

Hi everyone! I applied for the Fall CP and had my phone interview about a week and a half ago. However, my dashboard has not refreshed and I never got the "Thank you for completing the phone interview" message on the dashboard or an e-mail saying this either.

I did change the date & time of my phone interview one time, but that's it.

Anyone else having this problem, or that can tell me what I should do?!

Thank you!


----------



## soft_spell

Hello everyone,

I'm applying for Fall 2012 and I am having a hard time finding any info on the hopper role.  Has anyone had experience or know anything about this role?  I'm basically having a hard time deciding what role I want.  I've narrowed it down to Merch, Custodial, Photopass, or Vacation Planner.  I figured I could just go for the hopper role and that way I can at least do Merch and Custodial randomly.  However, I do not want to hop the other roles like FB, Attractions, etc.  I also am trying to get regular/minimal hours so I don't get rundown with classes and everything too.

Can someone please help?  I need to get this App submitted.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

soft_spell said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm applying for Fall 2012 and I am having a hard time finding any info on the hopper role.  Has anyone had experience or know anything about this role?  I'm basically having a hard time deciding what role I want.  I've narrowed it down to Merch, Custodial, Photopass, or Vacation Planner.  I figured I could just go for the hopper role and that way I can at least do Merch and Custodial randomly.  However, I do not want to hop the other roles like FB, Attractions, etc.  I also am trying to get regular/minimal hours so I don't get rundown with classes and everything too.
> 
> Can someone please help?  I need to get this App submitted.



I haven't yet done the program, but from what I understand, a hopper could be trained in all possible roles, just two, or even just one, depending on what is needed. You need to be willing to do all possible hopper roles. 

Also remember that when you apply you're not picking what role you want but what roles you're WILLING to do. During the interview they'll ask for your top three,but there's no guarantee you'll get one. If you get accepted, Disney is going to place you where they need you, not necessarily where you want to be.

I don't mean to come off as rude -- I know I probably did in my other post to you as well. But this program is mostly about working. I've read a lot of stories about people who self-termed because they didn't think they'd be working much or have such crazy hours. Especially during the holidays. It makes me sad to think of all the other people who didn't get in who'd be willing to do whatever job was needed whenever it needed to be done, for however many hours they were needed. 

BTW... Can I ask why you aren't interested in attractions?


----------



## mrsxsparrow

ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> Alright I have a question.  I just accepted my role, paid my fees and selected my program dates (last night at about 10pm), but I haven't gotten the follow-up email confirming my date selection.  On my dashboard I'm in the "post-offer stage" and I have my arrival date under the "upcoming/registered events".  I'm just a little nervous because my "10 days after the invitation to accept" limit is up in about 20 minutes, and I don't want Disney to think I'm declining the offer because they haven't sent out the date confirmation email yet (and you need to do all three steps to fully accept the offer).
> 
> Has anyone gone through this?  It usually doesn't take this long for me to get the follow up emails from recruiting, so I'm a little nervous...



I wouldn't worry about it. I never got a confirmation after I picked my date, just an email requesting additional info... Which was just the birthday. Then like ten days later I got the email for the onboarding website. As long as your stuff is correct on the dashboard, I'd assume you're good.


----------



## Gabe1

mrsxsparrow said:


> I haven't yet done the program, but from what I understand, a hopper could be trained in all possible roles, just two, or even just one, depending on what is needed. You need to be willing to do all possible hopper roles.
> 
> Also remember that when you apply you're not picking what role you want but what roles you're WILLING to do. During the interview they'll ask for your top three,but there's no guarantee you'll get one. If you get accepted, Disney is going to place you where they need you, not necessarily where you want to be.
> 
> I don't mean to come off as rude -- I know I probably did in my other post to you as well. But this program is mostly about working. I've read a lot of stories about people who self-termed because they didn't think they'd be working much or have such crazy hours. Especially during the holidays. It makes me sad to think of all the other people who didn't get in who'd be willing to do whatever job was needed whenever it needed to be done, for however many hours they were needed.   If all you want out of the program is working Disney will oblige you.  If you want to learn something and continue to be educated Disney welcomes your initivie.
> 
> BTW... Can I ask why you aren't interested in attractions?





As a Mom, I respect the posters questions as wanting to be informed. A good quality.  I have a student that has done 3 CP's.  The first one while carrying a full time course load with the two classes at Disney University.  It wasn't all about working.  Both Disney and the CP should get something out of the program.  Disney offers education and you should grab that opportunity.  Students need to learn not to turn their backs on opportunities.  There is no way my kid could have worked 60 hours a week, slept, ate and carried 12 credit hours while in the program.  Kid averaged 30 hours a week and more during the real busy Disney times.

Kids significant other (met down there the first time) was in CS.  Stuck in CS, hotel making potatoes.   Ultimately terminated 2 months early.  My niece did 2 attraction CP's a year apart.  1st one doing Small World.  She wanted to put her head through a wall after loading guests onto that attraction for 6 months.  2nd one she did TTT and Fantasmic.  There was far more rotation and loved it.   A friend of my kids was a Pilot of the Monorail, on duty during the Great Crash.  Said it was horribly boring after Guests were not allowed up front with him.  So my advice would be to think through your choices carefully.  My Kid second go around was candid but respectful during the interview, explained why wanted certain roles and why other roles did not fit into college major.   The first time received a plum role.  Then did a second CP upon graduation and extended into the 3rd CP.  Again being placed into a higher level, selective role.  Disney respects students trying advance themselves through this program through education.  They make work schedule allowances for those who have classes at Disney U so there are not conflicts.  It isn't and shouldn't be all about work.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Gabe1 said:


> As a Mom, I respect the posters questions as wanting to be informed. A good quality.  I have a student that has done 3 CP's.  The first one while carrying a full time course load with the two classes at Disney University.  It wasn't all about working.  Both Disney and the CP should get something out of the program.  Disney offers education and you should grab that opportunity.  Students need to learn not to turn their backs on opportunities.  There is no way my kid could have worked 60 hours a week, slept, ate and carried 12 credit hours while in the program.  Kid averaged 30 hours a week and more during the real busy Disney times.
> 
> Kids significant other (met down there the first time) was in CS.  Stuck in CS, hotel making potatoes.   Ultimately terminated 2 months early.  My niece did 2 attraction CP's a year apart.  1st one doing Small World.  She wanted to put her head through a wall after loading guests onto that attraction for 6 months.  2nd one she did TTT and Fantasmic.  There was far more rotation and loved it.   A friend of my kids was a Pilot of the Monorail, on duty during the Great Crash.  Said it was horribly boring after Guests were not allowed up front with him.  So my advice would be to think through your choices carefully.  My Kid second go around was candid but respectful during the interview, explained why wanted certain roles and why other roles did not fit into college major.   The first time received a plum role.  Then did a second CP upon graduation and extended into the 3rd CP.  Again being placed into a higher level, selective role.  Disney respects students trying advance themselves through this program through education.  They make work schedule allowances for those who have classes at Disney U so there are not conflicts.  It isn't and shouldn't be all about work.



I really didn't mean to imply that it was ONLY about work. I personally plan on taking a class or two through Disney while taking a couple online classes, and also plan on exploring Orlando. Im using this as a way to hopefully get my foot in the door and eventually advance through the disney corporate ladder. I just meant that you can't really expect to go into the program expecting to work part time, and somewhat normal 9 to 5 type hours, in only a job you want to do, in the exact location you want.


----------



## soft_spell

Quote (mrsxsparrow)

I don't think you are being rude, you are just being honest, right?  

I'm really not that worried about if I ONLY work at DAK or not. (I realize that I did say ONLY)That's not really what I meant.  I'd love to experience all of it, I know I'd enjoy it.  I'm mostly concerned about my health and getting rundown which is why I'd probably like the hopper role so I can have variety.  I'd rather not have 16 hour shifts 5 days a week standing/walking. No one should be worked that much, unless they want to.    (I realize this amount is probably an exaggeration)

As far as class goes, I may only take one class if need be done.  I don't mind that either.  I'd just prefer a little more class time, after all that is why I am in the program, so I can learn too. 

And finally...Idk, attractions just doesn't look attractive...get it?   No, really though, I'm fine with doing that as well.  I just am kind of shy and don't really want to have to act or say anything in a mic.  Not really looking forward to crowd control either. 


Thanks


----------



## Gabe1

disneylover1992 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Amanda and I just found out I got accepted into the Fall 2012 CP. I also found out I am going to be a life guard. Is there anyone who can fill me in on what this job is really like.
> 
> Do I have to be certified before I come? or do I get certified there?
> 
> Do I have to have up to date CPR when I arrive?
> 
> What will I be wearing?
> 
> Just the basics.
> 
> You could private message me or reply on here... I'm just uber curious.
> 
> Thanks bunches!
> Amanda





AstroJZ said:


> I got accepted to lifeguard too!!  I had a friend who did it last year and loved it, which is why I put it as my first choice.  They will certify you there under their regulations, so it doesn't matter if you are certified before you go down (in both lifeguard and CPR).  The costume is a basic white shirt/polo with Red swim trunks.  If you want to see it, just youtube Disney World lifeguard.  Hope this helps!!!!



Disney uses the Large Facility custom Ellis certification.   There is a lot of training in a private area pool.   Ellis uses the "team" approach.  When being certified you must be able to work as a team.  Either your team passes or your team fails.  Wear a lot of sunscreen during your training as you will be in direct sunlight a good chunk of your training and being crispy during training will be miserable.  Ellis CPR and life guarding is very different from Red Cross or Parks and Rec Certification.  Their scanning of water is remarkable.  They also rotate differently then other certifications.  When you enter training you will swim a large amount of lengths of the pool, so before you come down, make sure you are in shape for distant swimming. 

Their uniforms are of great quality as are the "warm--ups" for cooler days.  The white polo is a very heavy material and very warm on hot days.  Its sleeves tend to hit almost at the elbow.  Generally Visors and sunglasses are worn.  Mirrored sunglasses a no no.   The shoes are very different from other facilities.  Ellis/Disney require shoes/sandals that have backs.  If you have to run they do not want flip flops flying off.  Also Disney does not allow logo's on their footwear.   I'd wait and purchase footwear while down there, you can order online and be delivered before you actually start your role.

Another bonus about life guarding.  Some of the best hourly wages for CP's!


----------



## AladdinJay

Quick question - anyone know what the discount is for purchasing tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party?  And, can that discount also be used to purchase tickets for family/friends?   THANKS!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Discounts come out in Mayish for the parties. You can purchase a ticket for yourself and up to the number on your Maingate.


----------



## AladdinJay

Thanks so much!!  Do you happen to know what it has been in the past (like 10% or whatever)?  

For CPs, since they can admit 3 people in on the Maingate, I assume a CP can purchase up to 3 discounted tickets.  Is that only 3 ever, or 3 per night the party is?  I'm just thinking if I purchase 3 for one set of friends, and then have another set coming another date, can I purchase a discounted 3 again for a separate night?  Or is it only 3 for the entire time?


----------



## figmentfan6

soft_spell said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm applying for Fall 2012 and I am having a hard time finding any info on the hopper role.  Has anyone had experience or know anything about this role?  I'm basically having a hard time deciding what role I want.  I've narrowed it down to Merch, Custodial, Photopass, or Vacation Planner.  I figured I could just go for the hopper role and that way I can at least do Merch and Custodial randomly.  However, I do not want to hop the other roles like FB, Attractions, etc.  I also am trying to get regular/minimal hours so I don't get rundown with classes and everything too.
> 
> Can someone please help?  I need to get this App submitted.



I know some folks have replied already, but I wanted to add something.  Merch is NOT the way to go if you want short hours.  I had a roommate (self-termed) who did Merch and got put on Main Street in Magic Kingdom.  It was insane.  She worked until odd ends of the morning because they were truly at the mercy of the guests there in terms of when they could close.  I would imagine that FSFB, Lifeguarding and Housekeeping get regular hours because they have early and set closing times (in terms of Housekeeping, they start early in the morning).  I did Concierge and my hours were very steady.  I never worked earlier than 6:45 am and no later than 10:30 pm (unless they decided to put me on Front Desk till 2:30 am, which never actually happened).  Good luck!


----------



## Traveliz

AladdinJay said:


> Thanks so much!!  Do you happen to know what it has been in the past (like 10% or whatever)?
> 
> For CPs, since they can admit 3 people in on the Maingate, I assume a CP can purchase up to 3 discounted tickets.  Is that only 3 ever, or 3 per night the party is?  I'm just thinking if I purchase 3 for one set of friends, and then have another set coming another date, can I purchase a discounted 3 again for a separate night?  Or is it only 3 for the entire time?



I am pretty sure it is for each party night.  I know my daughter bought tickets for herself and friends a couple of nights of parties through the years.  Some of the parties (usually the first ones) have a pretty good discount; others none at all.

Liz


----------



## Waahzombie

Question, I took my WBI earlier today and still haven't recieved anything regarding a phone interview yet. I've noticed that many schedule right after the WBI. Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm eeeking out because I really want to do this. haha. I'm sure most would.


----------



## Waahzombie

Question, I took my WBI earlier today and still haven't recieved anything regarding a phone interview yet. I've noticed that many schedule right after the WBI. Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm eeeking out because I really want to do this. haha. I'm sure most would.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Waahzombie said:


> Question, I took my WBI earlier today and still haven't recieved anything regarding a phone interview yet. I've noticed that many schedule right after the WBI. Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm eeeking out because I really want to do this. haha. I'm sure most would.



First question is, did you use a Mac? I've heard that the WBI isn't compatible with them and causes a lot of problems-you may need to call and ask them to let you take it again. Second question is, did you get an e-mail of any sort saying you passed or not? Either way, check your dashboard on the CP website, which may tell you about e-mails you've missed, and where you are in the process.


----------



## Waahzombie

bellebookworm9 said:


> First question is, did you use a Mac? I've heard that the WBI isn't compatible with them and causes a lot of problems-you may need to call and ask them to let you take it again. Second question is, did you get an e-mail of any sort saying you passed or not? Either way, check your dashboard on the CP website, which may tell you about e-mails you've missed, and where you are in the process.



I used Internet Explorer. I got the confirmation after the WBI saying that i would soon receive an email regarding the phone interview. I've been checking the dashboard frequently as well and there has been nothing. If I don't get an email tomorrow I will call them.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

bellebookworm9 said:


> First question is, did you use a Mac? I've heard that the WBI isn't compatible with them and causes a lot of problems-you may need to call and ask them to let you take it again. Second question is, did you get an e-mail of any sort saying you passed or not? Either way, check your dashboard on the CP website, which may tell you about e-mails you've missed, and where you are in the process.



This is no longer true. As of last app cycle, they've fixed the compatibility issues.



Waahzombie said:


> I used Internet Explorer. I got the confirmation after the WBI saying that i would soon receive an email regarding the phone interview. I've been checking the dashboard frequently as well and there has been nothing. If I don't get an email tomorrow I will call them.



I wouldn't freak out, but I would probably call if you don't get anything tomorrow. It took a few hours for me to get the phone interview scheduling email, it wasn't an immediate thing. Hopefully you'll get it by tomorrow


----------



## TR0N IS0

Hello! I have a question (and I tried searching, so forgive me if this has been asked) about FSFB.

If anyone (or if you know of anyone, that) has been in the CP under the FSFB role, where did you (they) work? [Which park, restaurant, etc?]

From what I've read, the main job is being a host/hostess (greeting, seating) and I am aware it's a non-tipped role, but what other little tidbits can one give about this position? I'm working as a bartender/server currently, so I believe that's why they placed me in this position.


----------



## flyslyw

What are some typical transportation roles for CP's? I know that no requests are guaranteed and Disney puts you where they need you and all, but can you still request any specific transportation roles like monorail pilot during your interview?


----------



## Joanna71985

flyslyw said:


> What are some typical transportation roles for CP's? I know that no requests are guaranteed and Disney puts you where they need you and all, but can you still request any specific transportation roles like monorail pilot during your interview?



Monorail (however, I heard CPs are no longer pilots), ferry boats to/from MK, friendship boats at Epcot, and the boats between Epcot and DHS


----------



## Waahzombie

I wouldn't freak out, but I would probably call if you don't get anything tomorrow. It took a few hours for me to get the phone interview scheduling email, it wasn't an immediate thing. Hopefully you'll get it by tomorrow [/QUOTE]

So I called them and she said that she didn't know what was wrong. She told me to see if it was possible to take the WBI again and the screen came up but she told me not to take it and she would do more research on why it wasn't sending and call me back. So hopefully I'll get a call soon.


----------



## keeper509

I have a question if i got an email back saying they are still checking my qualifications, is that good or bad? it as been 4 weeks since my phone interview


----------



## taigirl87

keeper509 said:


> I have a question if i got an email back saying they are still checking my qualifications, is that good or bad? it as been 4 weeks since my phone interview



Did the email mention the word pending? Because that could be what is going on.


----------



## keeper509

taigirl87 said:


> Did the email mention the word pending? Because that could be what is going on.



it said "We are currently processing your application, and at this time your status is pending a final decision." if that means something 
they also said they are checking my qualifications and i should hear back by april 25th and i signed up for may-jan


----------



## taigirl87

keeper509 said:


> it said "We are currently processing your application, and at this time your status is pending a final decision." if that means something
> they also said they are checking my qualifications and i should hear back by april 25th and i signed up for may-jan



What the official blog says is that it is taking them longer to figure out where to put you, where as for some people it is easy for them to figure it out. I don't know if I really buy that though cuz one my friends who has done the program twice before is pending too. I wish I understood the methods that they use to decide who gets accepted, who gets pended, and who gets denied. 

The good thing is that pending isn't exactly a bad thing, because there are many people who got pended who have gotten accepted after a few weeks from getting that email. Unfortunately, there are those who also waited until the date they told them to and eventually got denied


----------



## keeper509

taigirl87 said:


> What the official blog says is that it is taking them longer to figure out where to put you, where as for some people it is easy for them to figure it out. I don't know if I really buy that though cuz one my friends who has done the program twice before is pending too. I wish I understood the methods that they use to decide who gets accepted, who gets pended, and who gets denied.
> 
> The good thing is that pending isn't exactly a bad thing, because there are many people who got pended who have gotten accepted after a few weeks from getting that email. Unfortunately, there are those who also waited until the date they told them to and eventually got denied



I hope that i hear back soon! I have a friend who just went down there this week and says he loves it so it is getting me pumped to go.  id hate to wait til april 25th just to get denied. thanks for all the help!  do think they could wait all the way til april 25th just to say yes?


----------



## taigirl87

keeper509 said:


> I hope that i hear back soon! I have a friend who just went down there this week and says he loves it so it is getting me pumped to go.  id hate to wait til april 25th just to get denied. thanks for all the help!  do think they could wait all the way til april 25th just to say yes?



I think it's possible but probably unlikely as I'm sure by then that the majority of the positions would be filled. But you never know as people do decide not to go after getting accepted and so they may accept people then.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Hello, I have a question I hope someone can answer: *What happens after two weeks of waiting (patiently) after the phone interview?*

I applied the second week that applications were open, and applied to both Disneyland and Walt Disney World. I am also open to every job with Attractions Merchandise, and Hopper being my top 3. My phone interview was on February 9th, which I received an email at 11pm ET confirming that it had happened, but got a call on February 10th to reschedule it, which I assume was a communication error. I have waited patiently now, and have been keeping an eye on my dashboard (check it about once a week) and it is still listed as "In Progress". Any help is appreciated!

Thanks, and have a Magical Day!


----------



## Que_Sarah_Sarah

I would say if there isn't a response by the end of the day Monday, go ahead and shoot them a quick email asking them when you might expect to hear back. Make sure it comes across that you are EAGER to find out not UPSET that you haven't heard yet


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Que_Sarah_Sarah said:


> I would say if there isn't a response by the end of the day Monday, go ahead and shoot them a quick email asking them when you might expect to hear back. Make sure it comes across that you are EAGER to find out not UPSET that you haven't heard yet


Definitely, I am probably the most Eager person I know. I have waited this long, so I would not be Upset at all!

Any idea what email to send it to? I know the usual DCP Email is just a correspondence email to send notifications out.

Thanks Sarah, you have been a tremendous help. I hope you are practicing those corny jokes!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## talkingbird

I'm graduating in May, but because I'm still enrolled in classes I'm still eligible for the internship, so I jumped on my final opportunity. My problem is I have one major loose end: LOANS. What would make things a whole lot easier is if the internship somehow counts as a reason to defer the loans (or would that only count if I took classes?), fingers crossed? If not, which I'm sure it doesn't, I'm going to be really broke if I end up going.


----------



## flyslyw

talkingbird said:


> I'm graduating in May, but because I'm still enrolled in classes I'm still eligible for the internship, so I jumped on my final opportunity. My problem is I have one major loose end: LOANS. What would make things a whole lot easier is if the internship somehow counts as a reason to defer the loans (or would that only count if I took classes?), fingers crossed? If not, which I'm sure it doesn't, I'm going to be really broke if I end up going.



I'm kind of in the same boat as you. What I did a few months ago was set up a meeting with one of my school's financial aid counselors and asked her basically the same question. She told me that as I long as I am still enrolled in at least one course at some point during the 6 month grace period, then my loans will be deferred until I'm completely done with classes. So if the internship counts as any credits for me, the loans will be fine and I won't have to worry about them. Again, this is just what the fin aid counselor told me, I still wanna look into it a bit more on my own.

I can't say if that's exactly true for you too, so I highly recommend you talk to a financial aid counselor at your school. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## talkingbird

flyslyw said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat as you. What I did a few months ago was set up a meeting with one of my school's financial aid counselors and asked her basically the same question. She told me that as I long as I am still enrolled in at least one course at some point during the 6 month grace period, then my loans will be deferred until I'm completely done with classes. So if the internship counts as any credits for me, the loans will be fine and I won't have to worry about them. Again, this is just what the fin aid counselor told me, I still wanna look into it a bit more on my own.
> 
> I can't say if that's exactly true for you too, so I highly recommend you talk to a financial aid counselor at your school. I hope it all works out for you.




Great idea, I'll definitely stop by and talk with my counselor! Thanks and I hope the same for you :]!


----------



## bellebookworm9

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hello, I have a question I hope someone can answer: *What happens after two weeks of waiting (patiently) after the phone interview?*
> 
> I applied the second week that applications were open, and applied to both Disneyland and Walt Disney World. I am also open to every job with Attractions Merchandise, and Hopper being my top 3. My phone interview was on February 9th, which I received an email at 11pm ET confirming that it had happened, but got a call on February 10th to reschedule it, which I assume was a communication error. I have waited patiently now, and have been keeping an eye on my dashboard (check it about once a week) and it is still listed as "In Progress". Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks, and have a Magical Day!



It normally takes longer than two weeks-it took me almost three to hear back. I'm here right now, and I applied on October 17th, had my interview on the 23rd, and was accepted on November 11th. So it might just take a little time.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

bellebookworm9 said:


> It normally takes longer than two weeks-it took me almost three to hear back. I'm here right now, and I applied on October 17th, had my interview on the 23rd, and was accepted on November 11th. So it might just take a little time.



I have been really hoping for Attractions (specifically The Great Movie Ride) but will really be open to anything. I will definitely give it another week for next Thursday, and go from there!

(Not Confirmed, Removed)

Thanks Gretchen and hold down the fort at Epcot. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## TheChosenCheif

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I have been really hoping for Attractions (specifically The Great Movie Ride) but will really be open to anything. I will definitely give it another week for next Thursday, and go from there!
> 
> Also, reading that the dates have been filled doesn't help me much. I just read this morning that the first date in May has been filled as of this week. Life goes on...
> 
> Thanks Gretchen and hold down the fort at Epcot.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Wait, you're saying the first arrival date in May is full? :-( where did you hear this from? Thanks


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

TheChosenCheif said:


> Wait, you're saying the first arrival date in May is full? :-( where did you hear this from? Thanks


The Fall 2012 DCP Facebook group is where I heard it from. I would really just take it with a grain of salt since I have not heard it anywhere else and it has not really been confirmed.

I am still hoping for one of the Fall Advantage dates, and it is still hopeful! 

Have a Magical Day! 

*EDIT:* Just removed it from my previous post since it is not actually confirmed, and negative. I'm too optimistic for that. If I could give any hints to make the time go faster, get something to take your mind off of it. Also, stay off Facebook and other places that will make you thing more about it. Just a tip.


----------



## taigirl87

TheChosenCheif said:


> Wait, you're saying the first arrival date in May is full? :-( where did you hear this from? Thanks



I'm not sure if it is true. People may think its full because of the choices they are given after they pay, but I am pretty sure that the arrival dates have to do with the role you were given. I could be wrong.


----------



## taigirl87

RogerRadcliffe said:


> The Fall 2012 DCP Facebook group is where I heard it from. I would really just take it with a grain of salt since I have not heard it anywhere else and it has not really been confirmed.
> 
> I am still hoping for one of the Fall Advantage dates, and it is still hopeful!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Sorry for a double post!!! We posted at the same time ha ha! Anyways yeah, I was thinking taking it with a grain of salt is a good idea. I am also hoping for a fall advantage date(may 21 to be exact). Both my husband and I have to get the same date though.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

taigirl87 said:


> I'm not sure if it is true. People may think its full because of the choices they are given after they pay, but I am pretty sure that the arrival dates have to do with the role you were given. I could be wrong.


Most of the arrival dates are based upon a first-come first-serve basis. Those who applied and interviewed first had first choice, I believe.

This only applies to the College Program, not the Culinary or Professional Internships though since those have different processes.



taigirl87 said:


> Sorry for a double post!!! We posted at the same time ha ha! Anyways yeah, I was thinking taking it with a grain of salt is a good idea. I am also hoping for a fall advantage date(may 21 to be exact). Both my husband and I have to get the same date though.


No problem, I am just trying to get everyone's questions answered and you are quite helpful!

I edited my earlier post as to not discourage anyone. I hope you both get the same date! 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## johnandsadie

I am starting to freak out...it's been a week and a half, and the little box (checkmark) is only on the second box. What does that mean? Is everyone else check moving forward?


----------



## TheChosenCheif

johnandsadie said:


> I am starting to freak out...it's been a week and a half, and the little box (checkmark) is only on the second box. What does that mean? Is everyone else check moving forward?



Mines the same way. It's almost about to hit the two week mark and it still shows in progress on the second box. I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'm hoping we hear from them soon!


----------



## mrsxsparrow

johnandsadie said:


> I am starting to freak out...it's been a week and a half, and the little box (checkmark) is only on the second box. What does that mean? Is everyone else check moving forward?





TheChosenCheif said:


> Mines the same way. It's almost about to hit the two week mark and it still shows in progress on the second box. I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'm hoping we hear from them soon!



It'll stay on the second box and in progress until you're either no longer in consideration or accepted. It even took a day or two after I accepted my offer and paid my fees for it to finally move to the post offer stage.


----------



## emcclay

Hey everyone! I am currently on page 38 of this thread and have a couple questions I want to get out before I forget them.

1. I used to have gauged ears.  They were 1".  Since November, I have left them alone in attempt to close them up.  They have closed significantly, but not all the way.  Will this impact my chances of getting in? You can't really tell unless you are studying my ears.

2. Does anyone have specific information about the Baking & Pastry culinary program? Currently, I am going to school for this.  

Looking to apply for Spring 2013 with a May arrival date.  Preferably an advantage program!


----------



## NewMex

Many drivers in the WDW area are crazy! Most are tourists who are not familiar with the area, already stressed out, and are often driving rental cars they aren't familiar with. My daughter is there for the Spring 2012 program and has had many near misses with other cars. People suddenly make a lane a double turn right or left, and turn in front or her, or are looking at a map and suddenly slow to a near stop, or run red lights, etc. So far she's been fortunate. I even have to admit that when I took her there in Jan, I left Downtown Disney without my lights on, because I was in a rental car and didn't realize I didn't have them on.

You really need to drive really defensively!


----------



## Lights_Out

So I live like 15 minutes from Disneyland... and I'm interested in the DCP... I was wondering do you have to give up an entire semester for this or can you take like one class at your college and still manage Disney College Program?


Thank you!


----------



## c0pperboom

You have to be completely available and have an open schedule. Honestly, unless it's an online class, I don't think you'd be able to manage both. They don't let you choose which days you have off on the CP.
 I would suggest maybe applying and trying to go part time since you live super close, then maybe you could work out a schedule! But for the CP you _need_ to have open availability!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

emcclay said:


> Hey everyone! I am currently on page 38 of this thread and have a couple questions I want to get out before I forget them.
> 
> 1. I used to have gauged ears.  They were 1".  Since November, I have left them alone in attempt to close them up.  They have closed significantly, but not all the way.  Will this impact my chances of getting in? You can't really tell unless you are studying my ears.
> 
> 2. Does anyone have specific information about the Baking & Pastry culinary program? Currently, I am going to school for this.
> 
> Looking to apply for Spring 2013 with a May arrival date.  Preferably an advantage program!


Hello Madame, great job reading all the pages. I read everything, which is very informative.

1. According to the Disney Look, "Intentional body alteration or modification for the purpose of achieving a visible, physical effect that disfigures, deforms or similarly detracts from a professional image is prohibited. Examples include... earlobe expansion." Looking forward to your next question if you are waiting until next year of 2013, you should be safe. Even so now you should be fine, as long as it is not completely visible. Yes, I have the Disney Look memorized but if you need the official link-- Here You Go.

2. Your two best resources are going to be the Disney Careers Culinary site and signing up for information on the Disney Culinary Program. In addition the Disney Programs Blog pretty much covers the major questions.

If you are looking for a May 2013 Arrival date you will want to apply for Fall 2013 Advantage as the first dates for that program begin in May. Spring Arrival dates are usually January-February-March. Let me know if you have any more questions Ma'am!



Lights_Out said:


> So I live like 15 minutes from Disneyland... and I'm interested in the DCP... I was wondering do you have to give up an entire semester for this or can you take like one class at your college and still manage Disney College Program?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


My advice is to take some time off of school to devote to the program since you will be quite busy and it is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Make sure to enjoy yourself!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Nikki228

So happy & sad at the same time...but excited for our daughter who was chosen for the WDWCP Fall Advanced Program...she leaves in May


----------



## emcclay

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hello Sir, great job reading all the pages. I read everything, which is very informative.
> 
> 1. According to the Disney Look, "Intentional body alteration or modification for the purpose of achieving a visible, physical effect that disfigures, deforms or similarly detracts from a professional image is prohibited. Examples include... earlobe expansion." Looking forward to your next question if you are waiting until next year of 2013, you should be safe. Even so now you should be fine, as long as it is not completely visible. Yes, I have the Disney Look memorized but if you need the official link-- Here You Go.
> 
> 2. Your two best resources are going to be the Disney Careers Culinary site and signing up for information on the Disney Culinary Program. In addition the Disney Programs Blog pretty much covers the major questions.
> 
> If you are looking for a May 2013 Arrival date you will want to apply for Fall 2013 Advantage as the first dates for that program begin in May. Spring Arrival dates are usually January-February-March. Let me know if you have any more questions Sir!



This is a little awkward.  First, I'm a girl.  Second, I was really looking for some first-hand experience with the B&P program.  I am already familiar with the website.  Thanks.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

emcclay said:


> This is a little awkward.  First, I'm a girl.  Second, I was really looking for some first-hand experience with the B&P program.  I am already familiar with the website.  Thanks.


My apologies. That's what I get for typing a response at 1am...

Your best bet for a firsthand experience would be looking through the Culinary Program thread. There are a few people such as ChefChristopher who have done the Culinary Program.

Best of Luck and have a Magical Day!


----------



## MademoiselleBelle

I'm hoping someone has an answer for me...

I applied to the CP for both parks with my first choice being DLR. I passed the WBI and got two e-mails directing me to schedule my phone interview. One of these was obviously a WDW-specific e-mail address and the other just had a general donotreply Disney address, so I don't know if each of these were meant to be for one park or what. 

Anyway, I scheduled a phone interview, and after searching on here and Google, it seems I need to schedule an interview for EACH park separately. I went to my dashboard like one of the e-mails said to do, and there's no option to schedule another interview. I called the Disney Recruiting Office, but of course they closed 10 minutes earlier. I know I could call tomorrow, but I'm freaking out a little bit. Maybe I'm missing something totally obvious, I don't know. If anyone can help me, or calm my nerves, I'd so appreciate it! 


Thanks,

Rachel


----------



## bouncyTigger124

bellebookworm9 said:


> It normally takes longer than two weeks-it took me almost three to hear back. I'm here right now, and I applied on October 17th, had my interview on the 23rd, and was accepted on November 11th. So it might just take a little time.



What role did you get?


----------



## taigirl87

MademoiselleBelle said:


> I'm hoping someone has an answer for me...
> 
> I applied to the CP for both parks with my first choice being DLR. I passed the WBI and got two e-mails directing me to schedule my phone interview. One of these was obviously a WDW-specific e-mail address and the other just had a general donotreply Disney address, so I don't know if each of these were meant to be for one park or what.
> 
> Anyway, I scheduled a phone interview, and after searching on here and Google, it seems I need to schedule an interview for EACH park separately. I went to my dashboard like one of the e-mails said to do, and there's no option to schedule another interview. I called the Disney Recruiting Office, but of course they closed 10 minutes earlier. I know I could call tomorrow, but I'm freaking out a little bit. Maybe I'm missing something totally obvious, I don't know. If anyone can help me, or calm my nerves, I'd so appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rachel


I think that it used to be that you had to schedule two interviews, as it used to be two different applications. Now it is just one application, one wbi, and one interview.


----------



## bellebookworm9

bouncyTigger124 said:


> What role did you get?



I'm Main Entrance Ops; I was specifically assigned to Epcot Main Entrance, so I cover the front turnstiles, the International Gateway turnstiles, and am currently being trained for Auto Plaza (toll booths).


----------



## johnandsadie

is anyone else having this problem????


----------



## taigirl87

johnandsadie said:


> is anyone else having this problem????



Does it get to the dashboard and not load up? That's what mine is doing too.

And just checked my husbands and his is doing the same.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

taigirl87 said:


> I think that it used to be that you had to schedule two interviews, as it used to be two different applications. Now it is just one application, one wbi, and one interview.


I can confirm this since I applied for both Walt Disney World and the Disneyland resort. They just ask you your priority and if you are still open to both.



taigirl87 said:


> Does it get to the dashboard and not load up? That's what mine is doing too.
> 
> And just checked my husbands and his is doing the same.


I was just trying to check mine too since I have been getting a ton of different emails from the Disney Careers site and the Dashboard is down. Maybe this would explain all the emails...

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## bouncyTigger124

bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm Main Entrance Ops; I was specifically assigned to Epcot Main Entrance, so I cover the front turnstiles, the International Gateway turnstiles, and am currently being trained for Auto Plaza (toll booths).



Oh nice! That should be fun?! After your two weeks, did you email Disney telling them that you are over 2 weeks? It's been over 2 weeks for me and I haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

bouncyTigger124 said:


> Oh nice! That should be fun?! After your two weeks, did you email Disney telling them that you are over 2 weeks? It's been over 2 weeks for me and I haven't heard anything from them.


I would definitely recommend emailing them. I know they have been very busy reviewing applications the past week, and sending out pending letters as well.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## bellebookworm9

bouncyTigger124 said:


> Oh nice! That should be fun?! After your two weeks, did you email Disney telling them that you are over 2 weeks? It's been over 2 weeks for me and I haven't heard anything from them.



Nope, because honestly, it probably won't make a difference. I knew a lot of people were waiting up to four weeks before hearing anything back. Somewhere on the website it says it could take that long.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

So last year i was accepted for my second CP for Aug 2011, but had to self term like the same month due to family problems, and so was wondering....what are my chances on being able to be accepted for this fall? 2012? I got an email saying I have to wait till April to apply. but I really want to go back. I hated how i had to leave early.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Hi, everyone. I just applied for the Fall '12 program. I had not originally planned on applying for this program, but one class messed me up. So i got past the the application and got to the web interview. Before i did the web interview, I had a mock interview with the recruiter I met at the presentation. She conducted it like a real interview up to the point where she said, "so what did you think about that?" Then i did the web interview, and didn't get past it  

i have absolutely no clue what happened The recruiter said my interview was fine and had a very strong chance of getting through the phone interview. I almost feel cheated because i heard back for the web interview so quickly after the application (like 20 min). And i feel that since i did an actual interview (that just wasn't graded), i should be able to get in. the recruiter told me to keep in touch and keep her updated. So i emailed  her about it, and i'm hoping she can help me out because this is pretty much my ONLY ticket to get into the program---the mock interview. 

**Has anyone ever had a mock interview with recruiter? Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## bouncyTigger124

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I would definitely recommend emailing them. I know they have been very busy reviewing applications the past week, and sending out pending letters as well.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!




Thanks! I emailed them and got a pending email. 2 months is a long time to wait, but I am keeping positive thoughts.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> **Has anyone ever had a mock interview with recruiter? Has this ever happened to anyone else?


No, I have not had a mock interview with a recruiter, nor have I had any worries passing the Web-based interview. It's all about positivity, happiness, as well as presence and being open to opportunities.

I'm no professional but if you want some practice questions for advice I would happily help out.

There is always the opportunity to apply for next semester, don't give up hope! 


bouncyTigger124 said:


> Thanks! I emailed them and got a pending email. 2 months is a long time to wait, but I am keeping positive thoughts.


Welcome to the wonderful world of pending. I can tell you for a fact that you aren't the only one pending. Hang in there... you will make it. Stay positive and remember that it's all temporary.

There is always the possibility of hearing back early...

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## tikistitch

BeckerzCP09 said:


> So last year i was accepted for my second CP for Aug 2011, but had to self term like the same month due to family problems, and so was wondering....what are my chances on being able to be accepted for this fall? 2012? I got an email saying I have to wait till April to apply. but I really want to go back. I hated how i had to leave early.



I can say that I had a similar situation! I actually was in the program my first year of school back in 2008, but had to term within days of getting there due to illness caused by the mold in my Vista Way apartment. I put this on my application and also talked to my interviewer about it, and I was just accepted today for a second program!

The way it was explained to me is that after 60 days, you're free to reapply with a clean record, as long as you had to self term for a good reason. I don't know why you'd need to wait until April to apply, though. If I'm being honest, it seems that a TON of people are applying for the Fall 2012, and you may not stand a huge shot of roles still being available if you wait until April to apply. Maybe try starting a new application now and see what happens? As long as it's been 6 months since you've done your last WPI, I don't see why you should have to wait until April to apply.

Also, we're from the exact same area, it's nice to see people from tx around here!


----------



## Lights_Out

Is it too late to apply for Fall 2012? If no, does anyone know what the cut-off date is? Thanks!


----------



## bouncyTigger124

Welcome to the wonderful world of pending. I can tell you for a fact that you aren't the only one pending. Hang in there... you will make it. Stay positive and remember that it's all temporary.

There is always the possibility of hearing back early...

Have a Magical Day! [/QUOTE]

Thank you very much for your positivity, I appreciate it. How long have you pended?


----------



## bouncyTigger124

Lights_Out said:


> Is it too late to apply for Fall 2012? If no, does anyone know what the cut-off date is? Thanks!



I'm pretty sure the cut-off date is April 25th.


----------



## bouncyTigger124

RogerRadcliffe said:


> No, I have not had a mock interview with a recruiter, nor have I had any worries passing the Web-based interview. It's all about positivity, happiness, as well as presence and being open to opportunities.
> 
> I'm no professional but if you want some practice questions for advice I would happily help out.
> 
> There is always the opportunity to apply for next semester, don't give up hope!
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of pending. I can tell you for a fact that you aren't the only one pending. Hang in there... you will make it. Stay positive and remember that it's all temporary.
> 
> There is always the possibility of hearing back early...
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Thank you so much for the positivity, I really appreciate it! How long have you been pended?

Sorry for the mulitple post. I do not know how to delete the other one.


----------



## bouncyTigger124

Does anyone know what "being pended" reallly means?


----------



## psherman42

So I'm planning on applying for the Spring 2013 College Program, as well as some Professional Internships. Do former CPs have to retake the WBI? Because I'm honestly terrified of failing it since the first time I took it (for spring 2011) I failed before passing for fall.


----------



## taigirl87

psherman42 said:


> So I'm planning on applying for the Spring 2013 College Program, as well as some Professional Internships. Do former CPs have to retake the WBI? Because I'm honestly terrified of failing it since the first time I took it (for spring 2011) I failed before passing for fall.



I am a former cp and I had to take the wbi. If you've passed before it shouldn't be hard to pass again. I think the only who don't have to take it again are those who have passed it within the last 6 months or current cast members(including Disney store)


----------



## Lights_Out

bouncyTigger124 said:


> I'm pretty sure the cut-off date is April 25th.


Thank you thank you!


----------



## johnandsadie

am very very happy but have some questions

1. it says to go to vista way for check in. does that mean that is my apartment or I will be assigned by apartment on move in day?

2. I am 21 and not a partier. I hear Vista is the biggest party place. Can you tell me about chatham, patterson and the commons?

3. is the best way to find a roommate on facebook?

Thank you. You guys have been so helpful


----------



## taigirl87

johnandsadie said:


> am very very happy but have some questions
> 
> 1. it says to go to vista way for check in. does that mean that is my apartment or I will be assigned by apartment on move in day?
> 
> 2. I am 21 and not a partier. I hear Vista is the biggest party place. Can you tell me about chatham, patterson and the commons?
> 
> 3. is the best way to find a roommate on facebook?
> 
> Thank you. You guys have been so helpful



1: it's just where you check in then you get assigned there.

2: the commons is only for international college program participants, but Chatham and Patterson are generally quieter than Vista, I lived in Chatham and it was perfect  

3: Facebook is a fine way, that's how I met mine, and we were able to meet ahead of time a couple ties since we lived near each other. She's been the best roommate!

Congrats btw!!'


----------



## johnandsadie

very helpful


----------



## bouncyTigger124

Lights_Out said:


> Thank you thank you!



Your very welcome!


----------



## ArielinWonderland

taigirl87 said:


> I am a former cp and I had to take the wbi. If you've passed before it shouldn't be hard to pass again. I think the only who don't have to take it again are those who have passed it within the last 6 months or current cast members(including Disney store)



So if I'm a current cast member (College Program in Disneyland now, applying for the CP in WDW for the fall) I won't have to take it?

Not worried, just curious. 

Is everything else about the application process the same?


----------



## taigirl87

ArielinWonderland said:


> So if I'm a current cast member (College Program in Disneyland now, applying for the CP in WDW for the fall) I won't have to take it?
> 
> Not worried, just curious.
> 
> Is everything else about the application process the same?



I believe so! I would maybe call them just to make sure.


----------



## psherman42

If I apply for fall, pass the WBI, but don't call to schedule a phone interview, that won't be held against me when I apply for spring, right?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

bouncyTigger124 said:


> Does anyone know what "being pended" reallly means?


I'm just going to refer to one of my friends since she put it perfectly-- 





> Pending is good. Pending is "We like you a lot... let's try and shuffle some people around to see if we can get you in there!" And if this doesn't happen... reapply. Reapply, reapply, reapply, because you will get in eventually. And it'll be magic. Just keep holding on. Don't lose hope or the magic.



I am going to refer to the Disney Programs Blog since I live on there, check out the My Application is Pending - What Does that Mean? entry.



psherman42 said:


> If I apply for fall, pass the WBI, but don't call to schedule a phone interview, that won't be held against me when I apply for spring, right?


It won't be held against you since you aren't scheduling an interview or anything beyond that. I would suggest sending them an email just to be safe...

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## psherman42

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I'm just going to refer to one of my friends since she put it perfectly--
> 
> I am going to refer to the Disney Programs Blog since I live on there, check out the My Application is Pending - What Does that Mean? entry.
> 
> 
> It won't be held against you since you aren't scheduling an interview or anything beyond that. I would suggest sending them an email just to be safe...
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



What if you fill out the application but don't do the WBI?


----------



## Lights_Out

Another question! Do you get to pick the classes you take?

Thanks!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Yep, you do. You don't even have to take classes while you're down there, it's really whatever you want. If you don't want to take a semester off from school, there's a lot of options with online credits or taking classes there and getting the credits transferred, or taking Disney's classes. Otherwise, the only class you're required to take (from my understanding) is Traditions.


----------



## bouncyTigger124

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I'm just going to refer to one of my friends since she put it perfectly--
> 
> I am going to refer to the Disney Programs Blog since I live on there, check out the My Application is Pending - What Does that Mean? entry.
> 
> 
> It won't be held against you since you aren't scheduling an interview or anything beyond that. I would suggest sending them an email just to be safe...
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Thank you! That really helped!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Yep, you do. You don't even have to take classes while you're down there, it's really whatever you want. If you don't want to take a semester off from school, there's a lot of options with online credits or taking classes there and getting the credits transferred, or taking Disney's classes. Otherwise, the only class you're required to take (from my understanding) is Traditions.


Do you have to be enrolled in classes at your University/College during the College Program? That is the one thing I don't completely understand...



psherman42 said:


> What if you fill out the application but don't do the WBI?


If someone is not able to accept a role they are offered, this would not impact future opportunities. I believe this applies to anyone who doesn't complete the application process.

I know the system prevents you from applying twice in a row, and you will most likely have to wait for the next seasons (6 months) applications to go up.


bouncyTigger124 said:


> Thank you! That really helped!


My pleasure, let me know if I can be of anymore service! 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## psherman42

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Do you have to be enrolled in classes at your University/College during the College Program? That is the one thing I don't completely understand...
> 
> 
> If someone is not able to accept a role they are offered, this would not impact future opportunities. I believe this applies to anyone who doesn't complete the application process.
> 
> I know the system prevents you from applying twice in a row, and you will most likely have to wait for the next seasons (6 months) applications to go up.
> 
> My pleasure, let me know if I can be of anymore service!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



I applied and passed the WBI but don't want to schedule a phone interview because I won't be able to go down again until spring 2013 so I sent an email to them explaining the situation. I hope I hear back from them because I'm paranoid they won't read it and somehow it'll be held against me when I apply for spring.


----------



## Miss. Bianca

Hi Guys! I have a little question. Does the Hire Documentation that we have to complete, must it be hand-written and taken to Orlando or must it be completed on Adobe and turned in virtually?


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Do you have to be enrolled in classes at your University/College during the College Program? That is the one thing I don't completely understand...
> 
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Okay, don't quote me on this one, but to participate, you have to be actively enrolled in a college course someway, somehow (obviously ). While you are there, you don't have to take any classes if you don't want to, it's just like taking a semester off from school. I think people still take online classes or whatever from their university because either they have a scholarship that requires it or they don't want to get behind on their graduation date. So say you were doing spring, you would just finish your Fall semester classes and then head to Disney!


----------



## psherman42

Does anyone know when applications for spring will go up? Last year they went up in early September but the year before that, when I applied for spring 2011, they went up in August. I know they were redoing the site and everything last year (it was down for quite a while) and I'm wondering if that was why applications were delayed or if they'll be going up in September now.


----------



## Lights_Out

I applied! Passed the web-based interview and just scheduled my phone interview! I'm so nervous!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Thanks Spo0nfulofSugar! That definitely answered my question~ 



psherman42 said:


> Does anyone know when applications for spring will go up?


They will most likely be up around late August or early September. Just keep an eye on the Disney College Program Twitter, Facebook, and the site as well. 



Lights_Out said:


> I applied! Passed the web-based interview and just scheduled my phone interview! I'm so nervous!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I'm sure you are nervous, but no need to be. Just make sure to read up and practice with confidence. Also, a few suggested resources that you should look at before having your interview:

Seizing Your Calling: Preparing for Your Phone Interview
Tricky CP interview questions

Just remember to smile and have fun with it!  Best of luck, and as always if you have any questions this is the place for them.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Lights_Out

RogerRadcliffe said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> I'm sure you are nervous, but no need to be. Just make sure to read up and practice with confidence. Also, a few suggested resources that you should look at before having your interview:
> 
> [URL=" Your Calling: Preparing for Your Phone Interview[/URL]
> [URL=" CP interview questions[/URL]
> 
> Just remember to smile and have fun with it!  Best of luck, and as always if you have any questions this is the place for them.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!


Thank you!!! 
And thank you so much for those links!

Yeah, I think the best thing to do is just relax. But that's easier said than done!


----------



## Lights_Out

Oh! So I have a question... how long are you in the classrooms... and when does the "on-the-job training" start?

For example, are you in a classroom for a month, then "on-the-job training" for the rest of the program? 
Or is it like class one day and "on-the-job training" the next day, then class again, etc.?
Or does it depend on what role you pick? (Some of the roles I picked are food prep, custodial, quick service)

Hopefully someone knows what I'm asking


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Lights_Out said:


> Oh! So I have a question... how long are you in the classrooms... and when does the "on-the-job training" start?
> 
> For example, are you in a classroom for a month, then "on-the-job training" for the rest of the program?
> Or is it like class one day and "on-the-job training" the next day, then class again, etc.?
> Or does it depend on what role you pick? (Some of the roles I picked are food prep, custodial, quick service)
> 
> Hopefully someone knows what I'm asking



Do you mean if you take a class that Disney offers? Because if that's it, first you take Traditions, which everyone takes, then you get trained for your role, then you start working. If you choose to take classes, they meet at different times during the week and Disney knows that you're a student and will schedule you for less hours.

Does that help?


----------



## Lights_Out

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Do you mean if you take a class that Disney offers? Because if that's it, first you take Traditions, which everyone takes, then you get trained for your role, then you start working. If you choose to take classes, they meet at different times during the week and Disney knows that you're a student and will schedule you for less hours.
> 
> Does that help?


Yes, I meant the Disney classes! (Sorry for not being clear). Do they have more than one Traditions class? "More than one" as in (for example) one class on Monday and one class on Friday.

I only ask because there's a class I want to take (at my college, not DCP) that is on Tuesday... and I've been waiting a year to take it (due to the budget cuts they've put some classes on a rotating schedule).


----------



## keeper509

I signed up to go May-Jan at Walt Disney World and they have told me they are still checking my qualifications twice!  what does this mean?? please help!


----------



## mrsxsparrow

keeper509 said:


> I signed up to go May-Jan at Walt Disney World and they have told me they are still checking my qualifications twice!  what does this mean?? please help!



Did it mention the word pending? Something like... Your app is pending final decision? And that they'd let you know by April? Anyway it sounds like you're penned. A lot of people are. It just means that theyre taking a little bit longer to make a decision. It isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Good luck!


----------



## pwmitch237

Hello all,

Im Patrick, and Im currently 62 days away from my high school graduation. I plan on attending the University of Alabama next year. 

I have a couple of questions about the Disney College Program, and I figured that this thread would be the best place to ask them.

1. Does anyone here know how UA treats the Disney College Program?

2. Is it better to participate in the Disney College Program your freshman or sophomore year? Part of me really wants to jump head first and apply for Spring 2013 (when the applications come out, that is), but the other part of me knows it would be better to get a solid foundation at the University prior to taking an internship. Any advice here would be appreciated. 

3. Is there any major which the Disney College Program would not really fit into?

Thanks in advance,
Patrick


----------



## DianeV

I have a question. My daughter will be a college freshman in the Fall and is going to play soccer at her school.She has some scholarship money for that along with some grants through the school. The grants state she must go to school full time to be be eligible. I am assuming if she does the internship in the Spring she would not be taking classes but what if she takes classes in the summer when she gets back? I suppose that is something she would  need to ask at the school?

Also, she is going into criminal justice and I did find something about Security Professional Development Study. Anyone know what that is/means?

thanks!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

pwmitch237 said:


> 1. Does anyone here know how UA treats the Disney College Program?
> 
> 2. Is it better to participate in the Disney College Program your freshman or sophomore year? Part of me really wants to jump head first and apply for Spring 2013 (when the applications come out, that is), but the other part of me knows it would be better to get a solid foundation at the University prior to taking an internship. Any advice here would be appreciated.
> 
> 3. Is there any major which the Disney College Program would not really fit into?


Hey Patrick, welcome! You have definitely come to the right place for answers!

1. The Disney College Program is handled differently at most schools, and varies on a school basis and criteria. The best way to get answer is to talk to an academic advisor and/or your schools internship office or career center at the University. They should be able to give you a definitive answer if they have gone through the process before.

2. One specific requirement is that you must have finished at least one semester of your Freshman year of College, as you must be enrolled in school to enroll in the College Program. My suggestion would be to wait until your Sophomore or Junior year to apply, but it's up to you!

3. You can make the College Program 'fit' for almost any major as it's all about getting out and getting experience. It's more of a "Is this a good fit for me?" situation.

Best of luck!


DianeV said:


> I have a question. My daughter will be a college freshman in the Fall and is going to play soccer at her school.She has some scholarship money for that along with some grants through the school. The grants state she must go to school full time to be be eligible. I am assuming if she does the internship in the Spring she would not be taking classes but what if she takes classes in the summer when she gets back? I suppose that is something she would  need to ask at the school?
> 
> Also, she is going into criminal justice and I did find something about Security Professional Development Study. Anyone know what that is/means?
> 
> thanks!


The grants question concerning her full-time enrollment would need to be addressed to the school in question. Depending on how the school considers the College Program, she may be able to get by. College semesters are typically counted as Spring and Fall, so she would technically be missing the Spring semester.

Take a look at the Course Syllabi page on the College Program site. Professional Development studies are listed near the bottom, which include Engineering, Finance, Entertainment Show Production, and Security. There is also a brief snippet as to what the Professional Development studies entail. Also, take a look at the Security Professional Development Studies Course Syllabi for the class as it gives exact specifics on the course.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## pwmitch237

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hey Patrick, welcome! You have definitely come to the right place for answers!
> 
> 1. The Disney College Program is handled differently at most schools, and varies on a school basis and criteria. The best way to get answer is to talk to an academic advisor and/or your schools internship office or career center at the University. They should be able to give you a definitive answer if they have gone through the process before.
> 
> 2. One specific requirement is that you must have finished at least one semester of your Freshman year of College, as you must be enrolled in school to enroll in the College Program. My suggestion would be to wait until your Sophomore or Junior year to apply, but it's up to you!
> 
> 3. You can make the College Program 'fit' for almost any major as it's all about getting out and getting experience. It's more of a "Is this a good fit for me?" situation.
> 
> Best of luck! *(Thanks!)*



Thank you so much for your answers so far, Im just beginning this process and the DCP website is not the...uh...most helpful thing in the world. If I have any more questions, I know where to ask them!


----------



## keeper509

mrsxsparrow said:


> Did it mention the word pending? Something like... Your app is pending final decision? And that they'd let you know by April? Anyway it sounds like you're penned. A lot of people are. It just means that theyre taking a little bit longer to make a decision. It isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Good luck!



yes it did! it said it is still pending a final decision, and i should know by april 25th. so your saying that this is not a bad thing??


----------



## mrsxsparrow

keeper509 said:


> yes it did! it said it is still pending a final decision, and i should know by april 25th. so your saying that this is not a bad thing??



Yup. It just means they haven't decided. It isn't good or bad, and it doesn't mean you'll be denied... Although it doesn't mean you'll be accepted either. Just that they need more time. There's a lot of theories on why people get pended. There's a couple posts on here that have been made within the last few days/weeks about being pended. You're not alone! And it's definitely better than getting an immediate rejection.

There's a couple recent threads about being pended:

This one has some info, and I think I remember seeing more in a different thread... The general fall one maybe?

And here's a thread from the official DCP blog about what it means to be pended.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

RogerRadcliffe said:


> No, I have not had a mock interview with a recruiter, nor have I had any worries passing the Web-based interview. It's all about positivity, happiness, as well as presence and being open to opportunities.
> 
> I'm no professional but if you want some practice questions for advice I would happily help out.
> 
> There is always the opportunity to apply for next semester, don't give up hope!
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of pending. I can tell you for a fact that you aren't the only one pending. Hang in there... you will make it. Stay positive and remember that it's all temporary.
> 
> There is always the possibility of hearing back early...
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Thanks I would appreciate that so much!! I need all the practice i can get in the next 5 months.


----------



## johnandsadie

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> Thanks I would appreciate that so much!! I need all the practice i can get in the next 5 months.



I have been following your positive posts...roger are you still pending? just curious....you are so helpful to everyone on here


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Lights_Out said:


> Yes, I meant the Disney classes! (Sorry for not being clear). Do they have more than one Traditions class? "More than one" as in (for example) one class on Monday and one class on Friday.
> 
> I only ask because there's a class I want to take (at my college, not DCP) that is on Tuesday... and I've been waiting a year to take it (due to the budget cuts they've put some classes on a rotating schedule).



Traditions is like, welcome to Disney, here's how to work here kind of class. I think it's three days, like a Monday-Tuesday-Wednesday kind of thing, but the dates and days of the week are different depending on when your checkin date is, I think. As long as you can make sure your schedule is free for Tuesdays during that class, I would say you're good to go! Have fun!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

Hey so I haven't been on here in forever but I have a couple quick questions. I finished my program in fall 10 and I just applied on sat for fall 12 and I have my phone interview fri. Since I am an alumni do they look at me any differently? And I know I applied super late and I only applied for 2 roles does anybody know of someone getting a role applying this late like attractions? 
Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## taigirl87

heyhowdyhey said:


> Hey so I haven't been on here in forever but I have a couple quick questions. I finished my program in fall 10 and I just applied on sat for fall 12 and I have my phone interview fri. Since I am an alumni do they look at me any differently? And I know I applied super late and I only applied for 2 roles does anybody know of someone getting a role applying this late like attractions?
> Thanks,
> Kyle



Anything is possible really, but applying this late and only for two roles really does limit the chances IMO. I used to think that they looked at alumni differently, but there is currently quite a few of us alumni(even a current seasonal cm) who are pending and may or may not get in. What roles did you apply for?


----------



## laundry

random question - does anyone know how applicants are selected? does the person we interview with determine our roles, or are our answers sent off to someone that chooses? i know this is so weird, but am hoping someone knows


----------



## heyhowdyhey

taigirl87 said:


> Anything is possible really, but applying this late and only for two roles really does limit the chances IMO. I used to think that they looked at alumni differently, but there is currently quite a few of us alumni(even a current seasonal cm) who are pending and may or may not get in. What roles did you apply for?



Attractions ( I have experience from another theme park for 4 years and got accepted seasonal as that at Disneyland but couldn't take it), and I'm auditioning on sat. I hope I get something! But if I don't owell!


----------



## taigirl87

heyhowdyhey said:


> Attractions ( I have experience from another theme park for 4 years and got accepted seasonal as that at Disneyland but couldn't take it), and I'm auditioning on sat. I hope I get something! But if I don't owell!



Its good you put attractions as that's a highly needed role.  good luck on your auditions as well! My husband and I have ours two weeks from today! I am currently pending, even though I'm alumni(I think I said that before) my husband is pending too but he's not an alumni. 
Also you never know if you don't try for it so it's better to apply even with the limited choices and late in the game.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

Ya I hope I get it! I really wanna stay after my program to! But I'm hoping with the new Fantasyland there will be more spots then normal but who knows!


----------



## taigirl87

heyhowdyhey said:


> Ya I hope I get it! I really wanna stay after my program to! But I'm hoping with the new Fantasyland there will be more spots then normal but who knows!



I've been thinking the same thing!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> Thanks I would appreciate that so much!! I need all the practice i can get in the next 5 months.


I would absolutely LOVE to help in any way I can! Feel free to Direct Message me and we can go from there. 



Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Traditions is like, welcome to Disney, here's how to work here kind of class. I think it's three days, like a Monday-Tuesday-Wednesday kind of thing, but the dates and days of the week are different depending on when your checkin date is, I think. As long as you can make sure your schedule is free for Tuesdays during that class, I would say you're good to go! Have fun!


I read on the old College Program site that they work would try and schedule you around your classes at the Disney University as best as they can, but don't know if that is still current. Usually Disney wants open availability so it's best to mention it during the interview.

Also, Traditions is usually an morning or afternoon for orientation and then work centers schedule training on following days. 



laundry said:


> random question - does anyone know how applicants are selected? does the person we interview with determine our roles, or are our answers sent off to someone that chooses? i know this is so weird, but am hoping someone knows


I don't know the exact process, but believe that after you go through the application, WBI, and Phone Interview they send it for further processing and decision. Roles are typically based off of availability and qualification from what I can tell. How far have you progressed in the process?



taigirl87 said:


> Its good you put attractions as that's a highly needed role.  good luck on your auditions as well! My husband and I have ours two weeks from today! I am currently pending, even though I'm alumni (I think I said that before) my husband is pending too but he's not an alumni.
> Also you never know if you don't try for it so it's better to apply even with the limited choices and late in the game.


I second this. A good lot of the Alumni CP's have been pended for one reason or another. I find it slightly odd, but with Disney you are taking your chances.

I applied for every role available, as well as both the Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort. 



heyhowdyhey said:


> Ya I hope I get it! I really wanna stay after my program to! But I'm hoping with the new Fantasyland there will be more spots then normal but who knows!


Best of luck and keep positive! 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

i just thought of another question. so i know usually they ask you for attractions if your good with spiels and memorizing stuff like that. im good at stuff like that it has always been a dream of mine to work at jungle cruise and i wouldnt even mind working at the safari. but the great movie ride i dont think i would be good at is there any way to stress that in the interview without sounding picky or ya...


----------



## laundry

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I don't know the exact process, but believe that after you go through the application, WBI, and Phone Interview they send it for further processing and decision. Roles are typically based off of availability and qualification from what I can tell. How far have you progressed in the process?



Well, I interviewed last Thursday and I am asking because I know the interviewer and I had a great connection, and was thinking if she placed me that I would be confident I'd get the role I want. However, if she sends my answers off to someone else, I wouldn't have that existing connection with that person so I wouldn't be as confident!


----------



## Berlioz70

laundry said:


> Well, I interviewed last Thursday and I am asking because I know the interviewer and I had a great connection, and was thinking if she placed me that I would be confident I'd get the role I want. However, if she sends my answers off to someone else, I wouldn't have that existing connection with that person so I wouldn't be as confident!



Your interviewer can recommend you for a certain role, but the final placement happens between two different teams.

The first is the CP Office - they'll place you in an "area." Example: Adventureland/Liberty Square attractions. They may go off your interviewer's suggestion for this.

The second is the actual area - they'll place you at the specific attractions based on availability on your arrival date. Example: Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, or Haunted Mansion. They do not go off of anything, this is mostly chance, unless you know Managers in the area you're assigned (this is more common for people extending their program).


----------



## laundry

Berlioz70 said:


> Your interviewer can recommend you for a certain role, but the final placement happens between two different teams.
> 
> The first is the CP Office - they'll place you in an "area." Example: Adventureland/Liberty Square attractions. They may go off your interviewer's suggestion for this.
> 
> The second is the actual area - they'll place you at the specific attractions based on availability on your arrival date. Example: Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, or Haunted Mansion. They do not go off of anything, this is mostly chance, unless you know Managers in the area you're assigned (this is more common for people extending their program).



OK! Thanks for the info - so, as far as the role itself goes (which I'm more concerned with than the area/placement), this is primarily the interviewer's doing?


----------



## themermaidgirl

Just had a question regarding Canadian applicants, if any of you are Canadian and have done it before - how has it affected your major/credits and such?  Was your college/uni accepting in it?


----------



## StarGirl11

Edit: Never mind find out via research myself.

Do have another question though what are the odds of getting days off over Labor Day weekend? Its my birthday that weekend and I was planning to do the Disneyland half so depending on where I end up applying to (which depends directly on the correlation of the likelihood of getting days off) I would either need a single day to three days off.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

themermaidgirl said:


> Just had a question regarding Canadian applicants, if any of you are Canadian and have done it before - how has it affected your major/credits and such?  Was your college/uni accepting in it?


It really depends from school-to-school. I would suggest talking to your academic advisor and/or your schools internship office or career center since they would have the best answer to that. I would suggest giving them a link to the Disney Education Connection to help them out.



StarGirl11 said:


> Edit: Never mind find out via research myself.
> 
> Do have another question though what are the odds of getting days off over Labor Day weekend? Its my birthday that weekend and I was planning to do the Disneyland half so depending on where I end up applying to (which depends directly on the correlation of the likelihood of getting days off) I would either need a single day to three days off.


The chances of you being scheduled during the holiday weekend are quite likely, depending on what role you are in. You can always give away your shift or try and ask for it off, so it really should be the least of your worries. Best of luck!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## StarGirl11

RogerRadcliffe said:


> It really depends from school-to-school. I would suggest talking to your academic advisor and/or your schools internship office or career center since they would have the best answer to that. I would suggest giving them a link to the Disney Education Connection to help them out.
> 
> 
> The chances of you being scheduled during the holiday weekend are quite likely, depending on what role you are in. You can always give away your shift or try and ask for it off, so it really should be the least of your worries. Best of luck!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Thanks I am going to try and talk to my parents about possibly applying for Fall at DLR. I am looking at Photopass, Attractions, and Character Attendant at WDW and Photopass, Attractions, or Guest Services at DLR. I really want to do WDW but there's more in LA for me in the fall. plus I got family in the area would be interesting if they could see me working.

Another question but pertaining to applying for it. Does having no prior work experience work against you when applying?


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

StarGirl11 said:


> Thanks I am going to try and talk to my parents about possibly applying for Fall at DLR. I am looking at Photopass, Attractions, and Character Attendant at WDW and Photopass, Attractions, or Guest Services at DLR. I really want to do WDW but there's more in LA for me in the fall. plus I got family in the area would be interesting if they could see me working.
> 
> Another question but pertaining to applying for it. Does having no prior work experience work against you when applying?



Disney asks question in the interview about situations when you've had to work with difficult people and how you handled the situation, but I don't think work experience is a huge deal. Of course it looks good to have some sort of work record, but I'm not sure that in the long run it really makes a difference.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

StarGirl11 said:


> Thanks I am going to try and talk to my parents about possibly applying for Fall at DLR. I am looking at Photopass, Attractions, and Character Attendant at WDW and Photopass, Attractions, or Guest Services at DLR. I really want to do WDW but there's more in LA for me in the fall. plus I got family in the area would be interesting if they could see me working.
> 
> Another question but pertaining to applying for it. Does having no prior work experience work against you when applying?



Disney asks question in the interview about situations when you've had to work with difficult people and how you handled the situation, but I don't think work experience is a huge deal. Of course it looks good to have some sort of work record, but I'm not sure that in the long run it really makes a difference.


----------



## lily2124

Hey everyone! I have a question regarding roles. I got accepted into the Fall program and got the role of Attractions but I'm thinking of going to a character audition. If I do get a character performance role can I decline it and still have my attractions role? I just want to go to the character audition for the experience and I might end up really liking it I just dont want to end up being a fur character and would love to be a parade performer (Im way to short and dark skinned to be a face character)!!

Thanks!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

So I just had my interview today! Iduno im kinda of worried on how it went! The lady only asked me like 4 questions! I'm hoping since I'm an alumni that it was suppose to be that short! But only time will tell!but sun is my audition so we will see what happens there!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

lily2124 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a question regarding roles. I got accepted into the Fall program and got the role of Attractions but I'm thinking of going to a character audition. If I do get a character performance role can I decline it and still have my attractions role? I just want to go to the character audition for the experience and I might end up really liking it I just dont want to end up being a fur character and would love to be a parade performer (Im way to short and dark skinned to be a face character)!!
> 
> Thanks!


It doesn't hurt to try auditioning for Entertainment. It is quite pointless though if you don't want to work for entertainment. If you happen to get accepted for Character Performer, you do have an option to accept or decline. I believe you should be able to still work attractions if you do so.

Don't sell yourself short!


heyhowdyhey said:


> So I just had my interview today! Iduno im kinda of worried on how it went! The lady only asked me like 4 questions! I'm hoping since I'm an alumni that it was suppose to be that short! But only time will tell!but sun is my audition so we will see what happens there!


Congratulations on your interview! The length of the interview really doesn't matter, it is the quality and points that you conveyed to the interviewer so that they can get a feel if you would be a good fit.

A good lot of the Alumni have been pended, among other things so you aren't really guaranteed an automatic acceptance.

Best of luck at Auditions. Break a leg!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## taigirl87

RogerRadcliffe said:


> It doesn't hurt to try auditioning for Entertainment. It is quite pointless though if you don't want to work for entertainment. If you happen to get accepted for Character Performer, you do have an option to accept or decline. I believe you should be able to still work attractions if you do so.
> 
> Don't sell yourself short!
> 
> Congratulations on your interview! The length of the interview really doesn't matter, it is the quality and points that you conveyed to the interviewer so that they can get a feel if you would be a good fit.
> 
> A good lot of the Alumni have been pended, among other things so you aren't really guaranteed an automatic acceptance.
> 
> Best of luck at Auditions. Break a leg!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



hes right, a lot of alumni have been pended for reasons unknown but im sure they are good reasons(im a pending alumni) even current seasonal cms are pending. we just dont know why lol, but we are keeping positive


----------



## Sabrina White

I've been accepted to the program, underneath my arrival date it says Vista Way apartment complex. Does this mean that I'll be staying in vista way, or is that just what it says for everyone and I get assigned my apartment later?


----------



## Que_Sarah_Sarah

Vista Way is just where you check in  You can request your apartment once you get there.


----------



## johnandsadie

and that is where you get your room assignment....and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## blue lines

hey everyone!

i just finished the web-based interview and scheduled the phone interview for wednesday. 

my question is, after the phone interview is done, how do i find out if i was accepted/rejected/waitlisted? email?


thanks in advance.


----------



## allywdwcp

> RogerRadcliffe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"2. One specific requirement is that you must have finished at least one semester of your Freshman year of College, as you must be enrolled in school to enroll in the College Program. My suggestion would be to wait until your Sophomore or Junior year to apply, but it's up to you!"*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this site so I hope I quoted this right but...
> 
> OMG! Thank you for posting this! I applied for fall 2012 and 2 days after my interview I got my rejection letter & I really didn't know why
> 
> I though I did okay on my phone interview (even though I didn't really feel a connection with the woman I spoke to like so stated they did) so I though it had to do with me applying so late...then I read this!
> 
> I'm still in my first semester of my freashman year of college! Now it all makes sense!  Anyway my question now is
> 
> Can I apply for the Spring 2013 semester? Will I meet Disney's requirements now since I'll be done with my first semester? Are there any other requirements,other than the phone interview) that I need to be aware of? (Like school related things they check on)
> 
> Thanks
> Ally
Click to expand...


----------



## taigirl87

allywdwcp said:


> I'm new to this site so I hope I quoted this right but...
> 
> OMG! Thank you for posting this! I applied for fall 2012 and 2 days after my interview I got my rejection letter & I really didn't know why
> 
> I though I did okay on my phone interview (even though I didn't really feel a connection with the woman I spoke to like so stated they did) so I though it had to do with me applying so late...then I read this!
> 
> I'm still in my first semester of my freashman year of college! Now it all makes sense!  Anyway my question now is
> 
> Can I apply for the Spring 2013 semester? Will I meet Disney's requirements now since I'll be done with my first semester? Are there any other requirements,other than the phone interview) that I need to be aware of? (Like school related things they check on)
> 
> Thanks
> Ally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually can apply for the program during your first semester of school. I know a lot of people who did and got in. There are numerous other reasons they may have decided to not take you this semester, not enough work experience or even that lack of connections you stated and others like not enough roles checked off. Good luck though in the future! Some people it took them 3 or 4 times to get in! Hopefully that's not the case with you
Click to expand...


----------



## johnandsadie

I don't need any hours and won't be taking any classes..but I am disneyworld obsessed and was thinking about taking the course that is about the history and background on walt disney and the parks. I have heard there is no homework, but i wondered if its interesting....boring? Do you get to see a lot of different private parts of disneyworld?
would love go hear from those who have taken the non credit classes?
thanks!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

allywdwcp said:


> Can I apply for the Spring 2013 semester? Will I meet Disney's requirements now since I'll be done with my first semester? Are there any other requirements,other than the phone interview) that I need to be aware of? (Like school related things they check on)
> 
> Thanks
> Ally


Hey Ally! You can definitely apply for the Spring/Spring Advantage 2013 for the Disney College Program. The applications will not be posted until September, I believe so it is a few months away. Your best bet is to keep on eye on these boards, the DCP twitter, and the DCP facebook page. It definitely gives you some time to prepare though. You will meet the requirement, but I have heard numerous other things. If you passed the Web based interview within 6 months of apply, you won't need to retake it after applying for the new semester. It's just going to be a process of filling out a new application, the Web Based Interview, and a Phone Interview again.

The majority of schools have their own individual requirements such as GPA, and are the ones who make a decision as to whether or not you receive credit for your program. Just keep your grades up and you should be fine.

I also second everything taigirl said since she's a bit more accurate than I. 

Cheers!


johnandsadie said:


> I don't need any hours and won't be taking any classes..but I am disneyworld obsessed and was thinking about taking the course that is about the history and background on walt disney and the parks. I have heard there is no homework, but i wondered if its interesting....boring? Do you get to see a lot of different private parts of disneyworld?
> would love go hear from those who have taken the non credit classes?
> thanks!


I have not attended a class during the Disney College Program, but I would suggest checking out the course Syllabi for each course, and the page on Learning with the Disney College Program if you haven't already.

Best of luck!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## taigirl87

johnandsadie said:


> I don't need any hours and won't be taking any classes..but I am disneyworld obsessed and was thinking about taking the course that is about the history and background on walt disney and the parks. I have heard there is no homework, but i wondered if its interesting....boring? Do you get to see a lot of different private parts of disneyworld?
> would love go hear from those who have taken the non credit classes?
> thanks!



I took Disney heritage on my first program and it was a lot of fun!!! There's only a couple days where you go to the parks but the class days are awesome cuz you learn a ton about the history.


----------



## flyslyw

taigirl87 said:


> I took Disney heritage on my first program and it was a lot of fun!!! There's only a couple days where you go to the parks but the class days are awesome cuz you learn a ton about the history.



Disney heritage would be number 1 on my list of classes to take. Is it hard to get into this class or any of them? Is it first come first serve or are you selected for something like Disney heritage based on your academics or something?


----------



## sithlordemily

Hi! I'm sure this question has already been asked but I can't get through all 3,000 replies to check, haha. So my phone interview is on Wednesday, and I was just wondering how long it usually takes for them to get back to you on whether or not you've been accepted after the phone interview. They said it would be a few days between my online survey and my next e-mail if I made it through that, but it only took about five minutes. But I'm sure that's more automated than the phone interviews. Should I expect to wait days, multiple days, weeks...?


----------



## taigirl87

flyslyw said:


> Disney heritage would be number 1 on my list of classes to take. Is it hard to get into this class or any of them? Is it first come first serve or are you selected for something like Disney heritage based on your academics or something?


I took it after being extended so I went into the education office and signed up the first day I think. It's all done differently now so I don't know how hard it is. 



sithlordemily said:


> Hi! I'm sure this question has already been asked but I can't get through all 3,000 replies to check, haha. So my phone interview is on Wednesday, and I was just wondering how long it usually takes for them to get back to you on whether or not you've been accepted after the phone interview. They said it would be a few days between my online survey and my next e-mail if I made it through that, but it only took about five minutes. But I'm sure that's more automated than the phone interviews. Should I expect to wait days, multiple days, weeks...?


They will usually let you know how long it may take during your phone interview. Normally you will hear something within two weeks(whether that's acceptance, pending, or rejection)


----------



## khancock

sithlordemily said:


> So my phone interview is on Wednesday, and I was just wondering how long it usually takes for them to get back to you on whether or not you've been accepted after the phone interview. They said it would be a few days between my online survey and my next e-mail if I made it through that, but it only took about five minutes. But I'm sure that's more automated than the phone interviews. Should I expect to wait days, multiple days, weeks...?



Here is a link to an article on their blog where the official answer was provided:
http://www.disneyprogramsblog.com/?p=3018#comment-233

Also be aware that this may or may not be a final decision:
http://www.disneyprogramsblog.com/?p=2135


----------



## bellebookworm9

I know if you do fall and extend into spring, you get another set of main entrance passes. Is it the same if you do spring (or spring advantage) and extend through fall? Or is it just because fall into spring is a new year?


----------



## jrico

Does anyone know type or color shoes required for QSFB role, or is determined by where you work?


----------



## psherman42

jrico said:


> Does anyone know type or color shoes required for QSFB role, or is determined by where you work?



For QSFB, you're given shoes to wear.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Hello!

I applied for the Disney College Program on the second week applications were open, and then pended. I just attended auditions two weeks ago, in hopes for the character performer role. I did fairly well, and told I would hear on April 20th.

Anyways to my question - The presentation for the DCP is coming to an in-state college, and I am wondering if it is worth going. I did go to a presentation when I was applying for Spring 2011, which was informative. Is it worth attending  the college presentation for the Disney College Program again?

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## taigirl87

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hello!
> 
> I applied for the Disney College Program on the second week applications were open, and then pended. I just attended auditions two weeks ago, in hopes for the character performer role. I did fairly well, and told I would hear on April 20th.
> 
> Anyways to my question - The presentation for the DCP is coming to an in-state college, and I am wondering if it is worth going. I did go to a presentation when I was applying for Spring 2011, which was informative. Is it worth attending  the college presentation for the Disney College Program again?
> 
> Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



I say go! Then you could maybe ask about the pending thing in person  (also I went to the audition and got cut first round)


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

taigirl87 said:


> I say go! Then you could maybe ask about the pending thing in person  (also I went to the audition and got cut first round)


I'm definitely going to think about it, considering it is a 1-2 hour drive away. I know the folks running are a somewhat judgmental bunch, and I have been before.

(Sorry to hear you got cut, at least you tried your best! )

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## SunshineJen

So I just found out that my program was accepted for extension until August. I'm switching roles to Merchandise and  I have paid my fees. Now I really wanna know where I'm going to be exactly. They said I would find out after I paid my fees but I haven't heard anything. I see people in the facebook group know where they are to be. Is there an email that is sent out? Do I look on the Hub? Do I have to call? I'm really impatient to know where I'll be!


----------



## psherman42

I'm not positive since I didn't extend my program, but I think if you go to your training schedule on the Hub, it tells you where you'll be. I wish I could remember exactly where that is but I think it's the Development tab on the right side? And if I remember correctly, some people's training took longer to show up on the Hub than others.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

So I found out today in Pending! Owell! I just really hope I'm not pending because there was no room in attractions and there waiting on my auditions cause I got cut first round! Now more waitin commences!


----------



## nicolearielsmom

My daughter was accepted yesterday for lifeguard for Fall advantage. any advise?


----------



## Miss. Bianca

Hi Guys!  I have a question I hope someone can answer. When you're given your name tag, is it obligatory to have your school name on it? I've been wondering this because as a guest at the parks I've seen school names and city names. I've always assumed school names are worn by CPs and city names are worn by full-time employees, but I could be wrong. I would love to have my city of birth on my name tag instead of my school. Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

heyhowdyhey said:


> So I found out today in Pending! Owell! I just really hope I'm not pending because there was no room in attractions and there waiting on my auditions cause I got cut first round! Now more waitin commences!


There is still room for the majority of the roles, they are just trying to find that perfect fit for everyone! Auditions shouldn't be holding back your status, as they still have yet to finish up the audition tour and give the paperwork to the CP office. Just stay positive and be patient, I hope you hear back soon!



nicolearielsmom said:


> My daughter was accepted yesterday for lifeguard for Fall advantage. any advise?


Congratulations! I'm guessing she has prior experience as a lifeguard, so she should be fine. Just be prepared for Disney's lifeguard training and test that they have. Best of luck! 



Miss. Bianca said:


> Hi Guys!  I have a question I hope someone can answer. When you're given your name tag, is it obligatory to have your school name on it? I've been wondering this because as a guest at the parks I've seen school names and city names. I've always assumed school names are worn by CPs and city names are worn by full-time employees, but I could be wrong. I would love to have my city of birth on my name tag instead of my school. Any thoughts on the matter?


I believe that all CP's are given name tags with their respective college's name on it during check-in or orientation. If you want a different name tag your best bet is to go into costuming and have a chat with them (or just ask a CP working costuming) to get a different nametag. Best of luck!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Berlioz70

Miss. Bianca said:


> I would love to have my city of birth on my name tag instead of my school. Any thoughts on the matter?



You're right - CPs get their institution, everyone else gets their hometown.

The Company provides your first nametag for free - any additional nametags will have a cost (unless the nametags change design, then everyone gets another free one). You can either exchange your current nametag for another, or pay $5 to get a second (I recommend just buying a second one so you have a spare).

You can get your new nametag through Costuming. It takes about 2-3 weeks for them to process.


----------



## Iron Man

If a cp applicant is scheduled for a disney character audition, do they automatically get put onto pending status?  This is what happened to me, and I have yet to be notified with reguards to acceptance and placement.


----------



## psherman42

Miss. Bianca said:


> Hi Guys!  I have a question I hope someone can answer. When you're given your name tag, is it obligatory to have your school name on it? I've been wondering this because as a guest at the parks I've seen school names and city names. I've always assumed school names are worn by CPs and city names are worn by full-time employees, but I could be wrong. I would love to have my city of birth on my name tag instead of my school. Any thoughts on the matter?


You can order one with your hometown on it through costuming for $5. They take the money out of your paycheck. 



Iron Man said:


> If a cp applicant is scheduled for a disney character audition, do they automatically get put onto pending status?  This is what happened to me, and I have yet to be notified with reguards to acceptance and placement.


If they applied for several roles, in addition to character performer, they'll accept people for a different role until their audition and then if they pass the audition switch the roles.


----------



## laundry

RogerRadcliffe said:


> There is still room for the majority of the roles, they are just trying to find that perfect fit for everyone! Auditions shouldn't be holding back your status, as they still have yet to finish up the audition tour and give the paperwork to the CP office. Just stay positive and be patient, I hope you hear back soon!



When you say "majority" of the roles, are you basing that off something? What I mean is, do you happen to know if some of the fall roles are full?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

laundry said:


> When you say "majority" of the roles, are you basing that off something? What I mean is, do you happen to know if some of the fall roles are full?


When I say "majority" I am implying the roles with more positions open. For example, there are more positions in Merchandise than opposed to Concierge and Vacation planner.

To the extent of my knowledge, none of the Fall/Fall Advantage roles have been closed as Disney keeps quite quiet about those sorts of things. ;-)

There's still hope!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Iron Man

RogerRadcliffe said:


> When I say "majority" I am implying the roles with more positions open. For example, there are more positions in Merchandise than opposed to Concierge and Vacation planner.
> 
> To the extent of my knowledge, none of the Fall/Fall Advantage roles have been closed as Disney keeps quite quiet about those sorts of things. ;-)
> 
> There's still hope!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



I applied for fall/fall advantage, and was pended. I recieved two pending e-mails then had my character audition on the 23rd. I was wondering if it is good that i was not notified as far as a rejection e-mail is concerned.


----------



## nicolearielsmom

My Daughter is accepted as a lifeguard for fall advantage to Walt Disney World. She needs to check-in on June 11th. I was going to leave on June 12th. She will have her car there. I have a couple questions:
Where is the closesthotels with airport shuttle to the apartments she will be staying.
Are the beds in the apartments twinXL or standard twin.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

nicolearielsmom said:


> My Daughter is accepted as a lifeguard for fall advantage to Walt Disney World. She needs to check-in on June 11th. I was going to leave on June 12th. She will have her car there. I have a couple questions:
> Where is the closesthotels with airport shuttle to the apartments she will be staying.
> Are the beds in the apartments twinXL or standard twin.



Can't help with the hotel question but the bed is a standard twin.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Iron Man said:


> I applied for fall/fall advantage, and was pended. I recieved two pending e-mails then had my character audition on the 23rd. I was wondering if it is good that i was not notified as far as a rejection e-mail is concerned.


No news is good news. As far as the acceptance news goes for auditions, you will hear back by April 20th, no matter your status so that you are informed of what is happening. Most students have received up to 3 emails already regarding their status. Just keep Patient and Positive, I'm sure you've got it!

Keep us updated, and feel free to ask any other questions you may have!



nicolearielsmom said:


> My Daughter is accepted as a lifeguard for fall advantage to Walt Disney World. She needs to check-in on June 11th. I was going to leave on June 12th. She will have her car there. I have a couple questions:
> Where is the closesthotels with airport shuttle to the apartments she will be staying.
> Are the beds in the apartments twinXL or standard twin.


I found this quote on the parent's board and know the Holiday Inn books fairly quickly around Check-in Time so plan WAY in advance:

"For reasonably priced hotel rooms near Vista Way (check-in location and one of the housing complexes), many participants stay at the Holiday Inn Sunspree, which is literally across the street. Otherwise, search for hotels on popular travel sites in the "Lake Buena Vista" area."

Also, I know a few College Program students who have stayed at Disney resorts, as there is the Magical express that goes from the airport to the hotel. Not Vista Way though, but there are other options. The third option is getting a coupon through the College Program for the shuttle service, if you arrive the same day. I can confirm the twin as well. You are going to want to get a mattress pad or something similar as they aren't the softest beds. 

Let me know if you need any help, and Best of luck!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## jrico

Can anyone tell me approximantly how many people check in on a check in day? For example june 4th for fall advantage


----------



## BelleBriarRose

Are there any summer internships in the CP?  My school won't let me to a full semester of CP but I would love to do a summer internship.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

BelleBriarRose said:


> Are there any summer internships in the CP?  My school won't let me to a full semester of CP but I would love to do a summer internship.



I think Regular Spring ends in like June or July. Starts in May/April


----------



## taigirl87

BelleBriarRose said:


> Are there any summer internships in the CP?  My school won't let me to a full semester of CP but I would love to do a summer internship.



The only summer program that is offered is an alumni only program(you have had to have previously completed a spring/spring advantage or fall/fall advantage program to be eligible)


----------



## WDWPrincess04

Hi guys! I applied on Tuesday, got through the web interview, and had my phone interview this morning. I came across these boards while researching about phone interviews and it helped me A LOT so thank you all  
I was just wondering if applying so late would keep me from getting rejected. I felt like my interview went really well. I had the person interviewing me laughing and saying how much she loved Chick Fil A (my job right now). My top roles were QSFB, Merch, Character Attendant, and Attractions. QSFB was my first. I REALLY hope applying so late doesn't keep me from being accepted. I've wanted to do this since my brother got accepted in 2007.


----------



## Que_Sarah_Sarah

WHEN you apply doesn't affect your standing with the company as much as you might think. Disney puts people on a pending list specifically because they don't want anyone who applies later and is a great candidate to be left out. Because you put down a lot of different roles, I would say you have a fair chance of getting in. Hang in there.


----------



## WDWPrincess04

Que_Sarah_Sarah said:


> WHEN you apply doesn't affect your standing with the company as much as you might think. Disney puts people on a pending list specifically because they don't want anyone who applies later and is a great candidate to be left out. Because you put down a lot of different roles, I would say you have a fair chance of getting in. Hang in there.



Thank you so much


----------



## partofyourworld710

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I just want to confirm that DCP participants have to buy tickets for MNSSHP and MVMCP.  My family is starting to plan their trip to visit me in October and I just wanted to know the details so they know if they should get my ticket when they order theirs. Thanks!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

partofyourworld710 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I just want to confirm that DCP participants have to buy tickets for MNSSHP and MVMCP.  My family is starting to plan their trip to visit me in October and I just wanted to know the details so they know if they should get my ticket when they order theirs. Thanks!!



Yes, they do. But, you get discounted tickets for yourself and three people on certain dates. So I would wait to have them buy the tickets until the dates are released for the discounts, then you can buy them.


----------



## atlastiseethelight

I'm hoping to do the program the semester after I graduate from college...would I be able to extend my program since I'll have already graduated?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

atlastiseethelight said:


> I'm hoping to do the program the semester after I graduate from college...would I be able to extend my program since I'll have already graduated?



If you're on the CP you can apply for an extension.


----------



## britleigh

So its been about a week since my phone interview, and I am waiting very IMPATIENTLY.!!! Ive applied for the fall program 2012. Ive read through a good portion of this board and I still have some questions.

1. What is the social life like down in Florida between and for the CPs?
2. My best friend also applied around the same time I did and for the same program. How do we make sure that if we both get in that we can be roommates? and what do you think the best number of people to live with in the apartments is?
3. With the passes that we get for our guests to the park, i understand the 6 days of three passes. But do they get in for free or do they get a discount?


----------



## bellebookworm9

britleigh said:


> So its been about a week since my phone interview, and I am waiting very IMPATIENTLY.!!! Ive applied for the fall program 2012. Ive read through a good portion of this board and I still have some questions.
> 
> 1. What is the social life like down in Florida between and for the CPs?
> 2. My best friend also applied around the same time I did and for the same program. How do we make sure that if we both get in that we can be roommates? and what do you think the best number of people to live with in the apartments is?
> 3. With the passes that we get for our guests to the park, i understand the 6 days of three passes. But do they get in for free or do they get a discount?




1) The social life is what you make of it. I know a lot of CPs got out to House of Blues or Buffalo Wild Wings for nights out. But that's not my thing, and I still have friends; we just hang out at the parks or at each other's apartments. 

2)You should be able to request each other ahead of time to ensure you are matched-this is done online. If not, show up together for check in and you can ask to be placed together. I live in a 3BR/6 person right now, and that's a good size, but we don't have quite enough fridge space. However, each bedroom gets its own bathroom. In a 4BR/8 person, there are two fridges, but only two bathrooms. If I were to do it again, I think I would go with a 2BR/4 person, which gets you two bathrooms, and enough fridge space to go around.

3)They get in for free. You bring them to the special turnstiles at the first park you visit that day, and each person (up to three) is issued a 1 day park hopper valid only for that day. However, if you only bring in one person, you don't get to save those other two people for another day. For example, I used four days where I only brought in one person, so I only have two days left, but I could bring in three people on those two days.

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessAriel89

hey guys I'm new here! so I have my phone interview Wednesday and I'm kinda nervous. what kinds of questions do they ask? and about how long does it take?


----------



## wide receiver

subscribing


----------



## Que_Sarah_Sarah

PrincessAriel89 said:


> hey guys I'm new here! so I have my phone interview Wednesday and I'm kinda nervous. what kinds of questions do they ask? and about how long does it take?



Do a google search or take a look at some blogs (Like the one in my signature  ) for more information on the types of questions they ask. I think there is thread on this board somewhere that also has some helpful interview information.


----------



## PrincessAriel89

thanks so much!


----------



## britleigh

Thanks so much! The wait is killing me.!!!


----------



## johnnyt

Just had my phone interview today! Thanks for all the great information. Took a long time to read through this entire thread


----------



## Afliktor

So I found out today that I got accepted as a PhotoPass Photographer at WDW!  I was a little disappointed because I really was hoping for Anaheim - California is where I want to be.  But Orlando is cheaper, and it's WDW!  So I think I'm gonna do it.  

A few questions -

1. Anyone have experience with the Photopass job?  how is it?
2. If I apply for an extension, is there anyway I could ask to be transferred to DLR?
3. someone told me they monitor what you look at on the internet. is that true? 
4. drug testing - how often do they really do it?  i would never be under the influence of anything on the job, but I need to know if i should completely abstain during my time there and the month before


----------



## johnandsadie

When Did You Have Your Interview?
Mine Was Two Weeks Today..but Haven't Heard Anything Yet!!


----------



## figmentfan6

Afliktor said:


> So I found out today that I got accepted as a PhotoPass Photographer at WDW!  I was a little disappointed because I really was hoping for Anaheim - California is where I want to be.  But Orlando is cheaper, and it's WDW!  So I think I'm gonna do it.
> 
> A few questions -
> 
> 1. Anyone have experience with the Photopass job?  how is it?
> 2. If I apply for an extension, is there anyway I could ask to be transferred to DLR?
> 3. someone told me they monitor what you look at on the internet. is that true?
> 4. drug testing - how often do they really do it?  i would never be under the influence of anything on the job, but I need to know if i should completely abstain during my time there and the month before



As an answer to 4, I would avoid it at all costs.  If you get caught with any drugs in your room or doing them in general, at work or not, you will be thrown out of the program with no questions asked.  If your roommate sees drugs in your room and doesn't report you, they will be terminated as well.  Drugs on the CP is a really horrible idea.  For the sake of all involved, please do not do any at all.


----------



## Afliktor

yeah i definitely wouldnt have any on their property, that's a terrible idea.  i'm more asking, do I need to pass a drug test as soon as I get there... I'm not a stoner but I smoke on occasion so I want to make sure I'm completely clean if so!  im guessing i should just err on the side of caution


----------



## taigirl87

Afliktor said:


> yeah i definitely wouldnt have any on their property, that's a terrible idea.  i'm more asking, do I need to pass a drug test as soon as I get there... I'm not a stoner but I smoke on occasion so I want to make sure I'm completely clean if so!  im guessing i should just err on the side of caution



You can be off property and still get terminated if your caught or it gets reported. I knew a guy who that happened to.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Afliktor said:


> yeah i definitely wouldnt have any on their property, that's a terrible idea.  i'm more asking, do I need to pass a drug test as soon as I get there... I'm not a stoner but I smoke on occasion so I want to make sure I'm completely clean if so!  im guessing i should just err on the side of caution



Just don't do it at all since it's illegal. Don't preach to me about how its non addictive and has never killed anyone, still illegal.


----------



## shelhartman

I'm currently in WDW now on the college program... I absolutely hate it, but I'm so close to my departure date that I just need to stick it out.. My departure date is supposed to be the 18th of may, but I'm obviously not going to be working up until then & my housing ID expires on the 17th of may.. Is there any way that I could check out & leave on the 17th of may?


----------



## psherman42

You can leave the 17th if you want.


----------



## Afliktor

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Just don't do it at all since it's illegal. Don't preach to me about how its non addictive and has never killed anyone, still illegal.



why do you assume i'll preach to you?   i have no agenda and don't care what others do in their spare time.  i was basically just asking exactly how strict the drug policies are in the program, and i got my answer.  it's nbd.  i avoided it when I was in Greece for a semester because i didn't want to risk getting kicked out of the program, even though i had friends who did it.  i'm not a moron.

now this was one of four questions i asked but it was the only one that got any attention...lol


----------



## figmentfan6

Afliktor said:


> now this was one of four questions i asked but it was the only one that got any attention...lol



I unfortunately don't know the answers to the other three.  I know they claimed that they monitored internet usage, and I'm sure they do, but I suspect they do it mostly to catch illegal activity and the like.  I can't say for sure though.  There is someone on the boards who has done PhotoPass, but I don't know where she's hiding!  As for the transfer, my guess is "No", but always ask!  

Good luck and, on a side note, I'm glad that you are an intelligent user, legality aside.  I know some people who have done foolish things involving drugs in the past, so it's good of you to ask and make an informed decision!


----------



## figmentfan6

shelhartman said:


> I'm currently in WDW now on the college program... I absolutely hate it, but I'm so close to my departure date that I just need to stick it out.. My departure date is supposed to be the 18th of may, but I'm obviously not going to be working up until then & my housing ID expires on the 17th of may.. Is there any way that I could check out & leave on the 17th of may?



What role are you in if I may ask?

If you're really miserable, try and give away shifts and request days off.  Once you've finished working, you've technically fulfilled your contract.   I know a few people who have done this.  As long as you let your managers know and double check with housing that it won't affect your rehire status, you can leave if you have no more shifts left!  Good luck!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Afliktor said:


> So I found out today that I got accepted as a PhotoPass Photographer at WDW!  I was a little disappointed because I really was hoping for Anaheim - California is where I want to be.  But Orlando is cheaper, and it's WDW!  So I think I'm gonna do it.
> 
> A few questions -
> 
> 1. Anyone have experience with the Photopass job?  how is it?
> 2. If I apply for an extension, is there anyway I could ask to be transferred to DLR?
> 3. someone told me they monitor what you look at on the internet. is that true?
> 4. drug testing - how often do they really do it?  i would never be under the influence of anything on the job, but I need to know if i should completely abstain during my time there and the month before


1. I don't have much information on Photopass besides the already listed information on the site. You're going to be out in the sun and have a variety of locations you can be placed for your role. Most likely you will be place in Magic Kingdom or one of the parks, and that will be your home park. There are a few Photopass photographers that are floating around here. 

2. Most extensions do not allow for park transfers as they are considered separate entities. Extension by definition is extending your current program. 

3. They have access to all internet records, so anything is possible with monitoring. I can imagine they restrict internet access as well to an educational/school level.

4. It looks like it was already answered, and I sincerely apologize for anyone that may have come across rude.

Best of luck, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## tiggersgal19

If you get denied for fall college program, can you apply again or will they just deny application.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tiggersgal19 said:


> If you get denied for fall college program, can you apply again or will they just deny application.



You have to wait 6 months between applications with the Walt Disney Company regardless of if it's CP or a regular job.

So if you got denied fall you have to wait until the next apps come out.


----------



## tiggersgal19

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Afliktor said:


> why do you assume i'll preach to you?   i have no agenda and don't care what others do in their spare time.  i was basically just asking exactly how strict the drug policies are in the program, and i got my answer.  it's nbd.  i avoided it when I was in Greece for a semester because i didn't want to risk getting kicked out of the program, even though i had friends who did it.  i'm not a moron.
> 
> now this was one of four questions i asked but it was the only one that got any attention...lol



I'm sorry thats just normally peoples first reaction my apologies!


----------



## nicolearielsmom

My daughter was accepted as a lifeguard for fall advantage 2012. Do they send you a list of what to bring. We have gone on the FB sites but we want to make sure she has everything.All she has received is the congrats card from them. Also she heard they room you with whoever you stand in line by. SHe is trying to find a room amte but is there any specific site for that?


----------



## psherman42

nicolearielsmom said:


> My daughter was accepted as a lifeguard for fall advantage 2012. Do they send you a list of what to bring. We have gone on the FB sites but we want to make sure she has everything.All she has received is the congrats card from them. Also she heard they room you with whoever you stand in line by. SHe is trying to find a room amte but is there any specific site for that?


They used to send you a list of stuff to bring in the purple folder but I'm not sure what they do now. Maybe they'll send an email later on? If she's looking for a roommate, I'd suggest joining/looking at the fall 2012 facebook group. That's where I met my roommates.


----------



## ktseitz5

nicolearielsmom said:


> My daughter was accepted as a lifeguard for fall advantage 2012. Do they send you a list of what to bring. We have gone on the FB sites but we want to make sure she has everything.All she has received is the congrats card from them. Also she heard they room you with whoever you stand in line by. SHe is trying to find a room amte but is there any specific site for that?



There is a list of common things to bring on the main onboarding website, she should have gotten the link to it when they sent the email confirming your arrival date. Also, the YouTube channel has some videos on what current DCPers said they wished they had brought. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROR7LWarczw&list=PL756652DF8FF0D569&index=11&feature=plpp_video) All of the videos on the YouTube channel are super helpful (http://www.youtube.com/user/DisneyCPInterns)

As for the roommate situation, yes if she doesn't find a roommate either here or on any of the Facebook groups, she'll be paired with someone standing next to her in line who is the same age and gender. But, there is also the roommate matching site on the Onboarding website as well that will pair her up with random people with the same gender, age, and arrival date as her. They give you that person's email and that gives her an opportunity to email and talk to them before hand and if they don't get along or don't think its going to work out, then they can break the match and end up getting a different match and the process continues. Hope that helps!


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

I posted this question on the course question board, but I feel like more people are on this board and more people have already experienced the program on this board. Do they have any writing intensive classes? My course is going to interfere with my internship so I just wanted to know if there would be an alternative while in Disney.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

I posted this question on the course question board, but I feel like more people are on this board and more people have already experienced the program on this board. Do they have any writing intensive classes? My course is going to interfere with my internship so I just wanted to know if there would be an alternative while in Disney.


----------



## psherman42

Does anyone know the number to Disney Casting that you put on applications for jobs that employers could call to confirm your employment with the company?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

They have to call the job line and then get transferred to casting to get that information.


----------



## psherman42

What's the job line?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

407-828-1000


----------



## psherman42

Thank you!


----------



## DerangedChipmunk

So many questions:

1) When you do the DCP, do you need to pay tuition at the school you're currently enrolled in, or do you take a semester off? 

2)How much do the classes cost in the DCP?

3) How feasible is it to take classes? As in, will it interfere with working?

4)If classes are a go, how many is a good fit?

5) What happens to your room mate back at your 'home' school?

Thanks!


----------



## psherman42

DerangedChipmunk said:


> So many questions:
> 
> 1) When you do the DCP, do you need to pay tuition at the school you're currently enrolled in, or do you take a semester off?
> 
> 2)How much do the classes cost in the DCP?
> 
> 3) How feasible is it to take classes? As in, will it interfere with working?
> 
> 4)If classes are a go, how many is a good fit?
> 
> 5) What happens to your room mate back at your 'home' school?
> 
> Thanks!


1. I was enrolled in a zero credit class so I didn't pay tuition. 
2. I believe the only cost for the collegiate courses is the price of books. The Exploration Series has no cost. 
3. If you're taking classes, you will most likely be scheduled off on those days. They can schedule you but they must give you at least 2 hours between the end of class and the time you start work. 
4. I believe fall/spring can take 2 classes, FA/SA can take 4. 
5. That probably depends on your school.


----------



## ktseitz5

Does anyone know if it's possible to have a roomate from a later check-in date? I had a roommate, but then Disney called her to change arrival dates, and now she can't swtich back (she has to for other reasons, not just to be roomies with me) because the 20th is full. Even though she'll be the next arrival date after the 20th, there's no way she can room with me? I think I know the answer, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Belle_91

I have some questions on face-characters. 

I'm 5"2 and I've heard my size is in demand because there's not a lot of college students who are as short as me lol. However, while I know I'll have to do fur I REALLY want to do face as well. I know I can't be a princess  but I was told I could possibly be friends with Alice, Wendy, the fairies...does anyone know if this is true?

Also, when you go to audition and you get in, do you know who you'll be friends with or if you are a face character?

Thanks so much.

Have a magical day


----------



## M.I.C.

are they done accepting apps for the fall cp?


----------



## MelissaMouse

Yes, They will be up again by Aug/Sept for Spring 2013


----------



## psherman42

ktseitz5 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to have a roomate from a later check-in date? I had a roommate, but then Disney called her to change arrival dates, and now she can't swtich back (she has to for other reasons, not just to be roomies with me) because the 20th is full. Even though she'll be the next arrival date after the 20th, there's no way she can room with me? I think I know the answer, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


Roommates must have the same check in date, unfortunately.  Why'd they maker her switch dates?


----------



## bellebookworm9

Belle_91 said:


> I have some questions on face-characters.
> 
> I'm 5"2 and I've heard my size is in demand because there's not a lot of college students who are as short as me lol. However, while I know I'll have to do fur I REALLY want to do face as well. I know I can't be a princess  but I was told I could possibly be friends with Alice, Wendy, the fairies...does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Also, when you go to audition and you get in, do you know who you'll be friends with or if you are a face character?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Have a magical day



I can't answer all of your questions, but the height range for Tink is 4'10"-5'2" and the range for princesses is 5'3"-5'7", so depending on how they measure you it could go either way.


----------



## ktseitz5

psherman42 said:


> Roommates must have the same check in date, unfortunately.  Why'd they maker her switch dates?



Aw, sad. I was just hoping. She said they really didn't provide her with a reason, they just called and asked her to.


----------



## MelissaMouse

Can you switch your date to hers?


----------



## ktseitz5

MelissaMouse said:


> Can you switch your date to hers?



I could, but my parents won't really let me. (On that end, it's kinda complicated.)   

But I have two suitemates already and I get along with and I don't want to lose them either. But thank you for your help! 

Off on the roommate seach again...


----------



## CMHopeful!

Hello everyone! I'm looking for some opinions from people that have either done a CP already or just know more than I do lol...

So I'm graduating college early (could be next Spring, but I didn't want to over load my schedule as a theatre major- so I opted for Fall '13).  Ideally I would be able to do the College Program right after graduating, but I'm worried that if I don't get accepted that it will have been my only chance to apply.  So should I also apply for Fall '13 & take the chance that I will just have to wait to graduate in the Spring?  I'm very torn over this, because I would love to go directly from a CP into a PI....and then remain at Disney FOREVER  

Obviously I want to apply to both just to be safe, but say I get accepted in the Fall but would rather go in the Spring.  If I turned down the fall (which I would most likely NEVER do lol), what are my chances of being accepted again in the Spring? (I would graduate in December, so which CP term would that be?) So much to contemplate! 

Thank you for any advice & help I can get, hope you're all having a Magical day @


----------



## WDWCPSydney

I'm actually shorter than 4'10" (by half an inch) and am in QSFB.

Do they have costumes for tiny people?


----------



## MelissaMouse

CMHopeful! said:


> Hello everyone! I'm looking for some opinions from people that have either done a CP already or just know more than I do lol...
> 
> So I'm graduating college early (could be next Spring, but I didn't want to over load my schedule as a theatre major- so I opted for Fall '13).  Ideally I would be able to do the College Program right after graduating, but I'm worried that if I don't get accepted that it will have been my only chance to apply.  So should I also apply for Fall '13 & take the chance that I will just have to wait to graduate in the Spring?  I'm very torn over this, because I would love to go directly from a CP into a PI....and then remain at Disney FOREVER
> 
> Obviously I want to apply to both just to be safe, but say I get accepted in the Fall but would rather go in the Spring.  If I turned down the fall (which I would most likely NEVER do lol), what are my chances of being accepted again in the Spring? (I would graduate in December, so which CP term would that be?) So much to contemplate!
> 
> Thank you for any advice & help I can get, hope you're all having a Magical day @



I'm a theatre major too, Graduating this coming winter. Kinda in the same situation as you are  What I am doing is applying for the PI's and CP's when the apps go up in Aug/sept...I will always have the CP as a backup, I've done the CP before, and it is likely you'd get in again, but I have seen some alum's get shafted because they think they know everything during thier interview, but I digress. I graduate in winter, so I can't apply again (i don't think...) if i get rejected, but I plan on moving down there permanently anyways, and going FT or PT after my CP(that I hope to get) . I think you should see what you want the most, and if your school will give you credit. You'll be missing a semester so you will graduate even later unless you take classes, and with theatre that can be difficult online. It might be better to take it after you graduate, so you're not missing any classes, and you can always extend you CP or go PT/FT. I hope that helped, I think I was just rambling though.


----------



## CMHopeful!

MelissaMouse said:


> I'm a theatre major too, Graduating this coming winter. Kinda in the same situation as you are  What I am doing is applying for the PI's and CP's when the apps go up in Aug/sept...I will always have the CP as a backup, I've done the CP before, and it is likely you'd get in again, but I have seen some alum's get shafted because they think they know everything during thier interview, but I digress. I graduate in winter, so I can't apply again (i don't think...) if i get rejected, but I plan on moving down there permanently anyways, and going FT or PT after my CP(that I hope to get) . I think you should see what you want the most, and if your school will give you credit. You'll be missing a semester so you will graduate even later unless you take classes, and with theatre that can be difficult online. It might be better to take it after you graduate, so you're not missing any classes, and you can always extend you CP or go PT/FT. I hope that helped, I think I was just rambling though.



No, no it makes sense- thank you! So am I right in thinking that as long as I apply while I'm a full-time student (in the fall) I will be able to do the CP right after I graduate? I hope so!! If not, I'm not so worried if I have to do the program in the fall since I'm graduating an semester early anyways credits aren't a problem. I would just have to graduate with the rest of my class like I was originally supposed to lol. After graduation would just be best because I basically want to go there for my CP/PI/ and then work for Disney for the rest of my life.  

I would like to do the CP for Photopass because I work part-time as a photographer & it's one of my favorite parts of going to Disney  I'd absolutely love to capture magical moments for Disney goers! Then after my CP (if I get it of course) I'd like to go right into a PI...I'm a techie so they don't offer CPs for me, but they do offer a technical theatre PI in the summer.   It would be incredible if it works out for me, I'll just keep dreaming as always!


----------



## MelissaMouse

CMHopeful! said:


> No, no it makes sense- thank you! *So am I right in thinking that as long as I apply while I'm a full-time student (in the fall) I will be able to do the CP right after I graduate?* I hope so!! If not, I'm not so worried if I have to do the program in the fall since I'm graduating an semester early anyways credits aren't a problem. I would just have to graduate with the rest of my class like I was originally supposed to lol. After graduation would just be best because I basically want to go there for my CP/PI/ and then work for Disney for the rest of my life.
> 
> I would like to do the CP for Photopass because I work part-time as a photographer & it's one of my favorite parts of going to Disney  I'd absolutely love to capture magical moments for Disney goers! Then after my CP (if I get it of course) I'd like to go right into a PI...I'm a techie so they don't offer CPs for me, but they do offer a technical theatre PI in the summer.   It would be incredible if it works out for me, I'll just keep dreaming as always!



YES! to the bolded! As long as you are a current student when you apply, you're golden. Techies, Unite!!  props master(& everything else...) here...what do you do?

There are some techie PI's and there is Costuming for CP, which I was accepted to the first time I did my CP but I had to be moved out because there was no room for me (i came later because i was on the quarter system at school at the time), But I plan on applying again for costuming. PI's go up in Aug/sept...You can apply for that too if you want. You don't HAVE to have done a previous CP, they just suggest it.


----------



## WDWisMyLaughingPlace

Hi everyone!

I'm a Fall '13 hopeful for the WDWCP and I just wanted to give a big thank you to all who have contributed to this thread over the last few years. I spent a few weeks reading through every post and you all have been tremendously helpful in my quest to learn everything that I possibly can about the Disney College Program!! 

I have many additional questions for all of you, but I promise not to bombard you with too many at once!!

If hired by Disney, I ideally would not want to work in a role that would require me to be outdoors for an extended period of time. I have very pale, fair skin and I am prone to getting very bad sunburns during the summer if I am exposed to the sun for too long, even with SPF 30 on! I also have occurrences of skin cancer in my family. My grandfather has had several minor cases and my mother had a melanomma a few years ago. Thankfully, both are healthy and doing fine! Given this fact, I am very weary about accepting a role that would have me be outside and if I explain the situation to my interviewer, I would hate for this to hurt my chances of being hired, or I would hate to be told that I will have no choice as to where I would be placed. I have heard from friends of mine who are former CPs that your interviewer and recruiter will take medical situations like this into consideration when assigning you your role, but I just wanted to get the board's opinion on this and see if perhaps any of you have run into a similar problem in the past!

Also, one of my top choices for roles is Attractions, and ideally, I would love to work in a show as opposed to a ride. I know that Disney cannot guaruntee requests, but if I could make a request, I would absolutely love to work at Fantasmic in DHS. I'm assuming since the show is at night, if CPs do work Fantasmic, then I would probably be assigned to another attraction during the morning and afternoon hours. Is this true? Also, has anyone here worked at Fantasmic or know of anyone who has in the past? Any information about it would be very helpful!!

Just in general, I was wondering what is the likelihood of having a location request granted? Older posts in this thread (circa 2009/2010) gave me the feeling that if you give a request, more likely than not, you won't get it. Has this changed much? I know that requests are not a formal part of the interview process, but if you wish to make one, Disney recommends that you do it during your interview, instead of after or once you have been accepted into the CP. With this change where requests will be considered earlier in the process, have the chances gone up for requests being granted, or is it still not very likely for CPs to get their dream location?

Thanks so much in advance for your help!!


----------



## WDWisMyLaughingPlace

Double post! Sorry!!


----------



## CMHopeful!

MelissaMouse said:


> YES! to the bolded! As long as you are a current student when you apply, you're golden. Techies, Unite!!  props master(& everything else...) here...what do you do?
> 
> There are some techie PI's and there is Costuming for CP, which I was accepted to the first time I did my CP but I had to be moved out because there was no room for me (i came later because i was on the quarter system at school at the time), But I plan on applying again for costuming. PI's go up in Aug/sept...You can apply for that too if you want. You don't HAVE to have done a previous CP, they just suggest it.



REALLY?! This is so exciting, you are the first techie I've met on dis!   I want to do props for a living, but I've also done set & lighting design (I do a ton of building & scenic painting more than the designing though)...so basically I love it all, but I'd absolutely love to do the PI as a properties intern!!  I'm going to try applying for it next summer (you have to have at least completed your junior year of college to apply) if I don't get it then I will try again if I get a CP!   A costuming CP would be fun, but I don't know how to sew (I'm more into carpentry lol) . I'm taking costuming I & II next year though, so you never know. It's so nice to meet another Disney obsessed techie!


----------



## Praise2Him

WDWisMyLaughingPlace said:


> If hired by Disney, I ideally would not want to work in a role that would require me to be outdoors for an extended period of time. I have very pale, fair skin and I am prone to getting very bad sunburns during the summer if I am exposed to the sun for too long, even with SPF 30 on! I also have occurrences of skin cancer in my family. My grandfather has had several minor cases and my mother had a melanomma a few years ago. Thankfully, both are healthy and doing fine! Given this fact, I am very weary about accepting a role that would have me be outside and if I explain the situation to my interviewer, I would hate for this to hurt my chances of being hired, or I would hate to be told that I will have no choice as to where I would be placed. I have heard from friends of mine who are former CPs that your interviewer and recruiter will take medical situations like this into consideration when assigning you your role, but I just wanted to get the board's opinion on this and see if perhaps any of you have run into a similar problem in the past!
> 
> Also, one of my top choices for roles is Attractions, and ideally, I would love to work in a show as opposed to a ride. I know that Disney cannot guaruntee requests, but if I could make a request, I would absolutely love to work at Fantasmic in DHS. I'm assuming since the show is at night, if CPs do work Fantasmic, then I would probably be assigned to another attraction during the morning and afternoon hours. Is this true? Also, has anyone here worked at Fantasmic or know of anyone who has in the past? Any information about it would be very helpful!!



I'm not sure about the medical aspect, but hopefully someone else can answer your question. I do know they ask you if you're okay with working outside. Depending on your role and location, you may end up working mostly at night, which would solve your problem  I work in the MK at night and most of my coworkers are CPs, since the full and part-timers tend to want daytime hours. Personally I love working at night, because even though it's still hot, there's no sun beaming down on you, plus I get to see/hear Wishes every night!

My DD works at F! in Costuming. That is definitely a nighttime role. Her shifts are usually 4 or 6 pm - midnight. I'm not sure what it would be for Attractions host, but probably similar. When she works F! that is the only place she works that day, but she also works a couple of other locations on other days, it just depends on where they need her. Again, I'm not sure how that would work with Attractions though.



CMHopeful! said:


> A costuming CP would be fun, but I don't know how to sew



Just to let you know, you don't do any sewing for a Costuming CP. It's mostly laundry, pre-setting costumes and dressing performers for shows/parades.

I've copied below a description by Berlioz70 in a different thread about Costuming:

"There are a couple hundred Costuming CPs. Couple hundred sounds like a lot, but in comparison to attractions/merch/F&B it's really not too many.

You are correct, there are 2 main areas: Entertainment (for most CPs it's the character room, but some many also get trained at a show/parade) & Operations.

Depending on where you're trained, you will do different things. Nearly all CPs are trained in at least 2 locations (more if it's a longer program). The first location is assigned based on need. But during your first week you will have a meeting with a Manager, this is your opportunity to express interest in a second location (if it wasn't already assigned). Some roles have additional requirements (valid drivers license), and they'll make sure you meet those if needed.

Ops: hanging speadrail and working the check out counter
Ent: presetting costumes, laundry, and monitoring check out
Shows/Parade: helping performers dress prior to performance/change during show and laundry"

Hope this helps!


----------



## psherman42

Just a note, some PIs require that you have completed the CP. Not all, but some.


----------



## MaximillianGoof

Hi everyone! I know this board is mostly WDW knowledgeable, but I have a quick DLR question for anyone who might know the answer. Sorry if it's been asked recently!

I think I read somewhere before that the DLR CP doesn't follow the same dates as WDW. Because of that, I was under the impression that DLR doesn't have Fall/Spring vs. FA/SA and that their semesters are something like May/June-January and January/February-August. Recently, I found the blog of someone who did the DLR CP this past Fall, and he said that they did indeed have FA/SA and regular Fall/Spring like WDW. However, I've also found things that talk about the program being longer. I haven't really been able to find anything official about the dates, so can anyone clarify?

Thanks all!


----------



## psherman42

For anyone who's done the program more than once, is the phone interview pretty much the same or do they ask you more about your first program?


----------



## nicolearielsmom

My DD is arriving on June 11th as a lifeguard. Does anyone know what kind of shoes she will be required to have?


----------



## mvazul

nicolearielsmom said:


> My DD is arriving on June 11th as a lifeguard. Does anyone know what kind of shoes she will be required to have?



I wish I could help.  I am arriving June 11th, too.  I will be a PhotoPass Photographer and I have no idea what shoes I will need, either.


----------



## MelissaMouse

When the CP's arrive they usually have a "shoe-mobile" type thing on property somewhere that you can buy your shoes out of. They are called "Shoes for Crews" it's a business out of FL.


----------



## mvazul

MelissaMouse said:


> When the CP's arrive they usually have a "shoe-mobile" type thing on property somewhere that you can buy your shoes out of. They are called "Shoes for Crews" it's a business out of FL.



Awesome!


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> For anyone who's done the program more than once, is the phone interview pretty much the same or do they ask you more about your first program?



The interview is very similar. However, I did get questions about my other CPs.


----------



## saturdaygirl

if i take a couple of summer courses, what is the next program that i'm able to apply for? spring 2013? or is there a chance for fall 2012? or will i have to enroll for the fall term?


----------



## Joanna71985

saturdaygirl said:


> if i take a couple of summer courses, what is the next program that i'm able to apply for? spring 2013? or is there a chance for fall 2012? or will i have to enroll for the fall term?



Disney will be recruiting for Spring 2013 next, in Aug/Sept (Fall 2012 has been closed).


----------



## bellebookworm9

nicolearielsmom said:


> My DD is arriving on June 11th as a lifeguard. Does anyone know what kind of shoes she will be required to have?





mvazul said:


> I wish I could help.  I am arriving June 11th, too.  I will be a PhotoPass Photographer and I have no idea what shoes I will need, either.



Lifeguards are allowed to wear black sandals or crocs, and Photopass wears white athletic shoes. Wait until you get down there for specifics though.


----------



## goofypiratehunter

Hey!  

I know this question has probably been asked before, but I was intimidated when I saw there were several hundred pages to look through.  So here is goes...

How long in the program?  I plan to apply for and will hopefully participate in the program next spring semester, but my family has early-ish Summer plans after school lets out.  Also, I would like to attend my school's graduation in early May, though that is not a must.

Thanks in advance


----------



## psherman42

goofypiratehunter said:


> Hey!
> 
> I know this question has probably been asked before, but I was intimidated when I saw there were several hundred pages to look through.  So here is goes...
> 
> How long in the program?  I plan to apply for and will hopefully participate in the program next spring semester, but my family has early-ish Summer plans after school lets out.  Also, I would like to attend my school's graduation in early May, though that is not a must.
> 
> Thanks in advance



The spring program is January-May. Spring Advantage is January-August.


----------



## Praise2Him

goofypiratehunter said:


> How long in the program?  I plan to apply for and will hopefully participate in the program next spring semester, but my family has early-ish Summer plans after school lets out.  Also, I would like to attend my school's graduation in early May, though that is not a must.



The date you leave depends on your check in date, so the earlier the better. In 2010 my DD checked in on the first available date (I think around Jan. 6 or 8) and her last day was May 5.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Praise2Him said:


> The date you leave depends on your check in date, so the earlier the better. In 2010 my DD checked in on the first available date (I think around Jan. 6 or 8) and her last day was May 5.



This current spring program, the first check in day was January 9th and they are there until June 1st; I checked in on January 11th and was finished May 11th (the earliest departure date).


----------



## futurecm

If you work in attractions do you get to go backstage on the attraction?


----------



## Berlioz70

futurecm said:


> If you work in attractions do you get to go backstage on the attraction?



Yes - as apart of the opening procedures, attractions must be walked and reviewed everyday, but some attractions are more interesting backstage than others.

Just think, Pirates has a very intriguing backstage, whereas the Tea Cups... eh, not so much.


----------



## futurecm

thanks, thats one reason I want to work in attractions to get to see the backstage!


----------



## WDWisMyLaughingPlace

Praise2Him said:


> I'm not sure about the medical aspect, but hopefully someone else can answer your question. I do know they ask you if you're okay with working outside. Depending on your role and location, you may end up working mostly at night, which would solve your problem  I work in the MK at night and most of my coworkers are CPs, since the full and part-timers tend to want daytime hours. Personally I love working at night, because even though it's still hot, there's no sun beaming down on you, plus I get to see/hear Wishes every night!
> 
> My DD works at F! in Costuming. That is definitely a nighttime role. Her shifts are usually 4 or 6 pm - midnight. I'm not sure what it would be for Attractions host, but probably similar. When she works F! that is the only place she works that day, but she also works a couple of other locations on other days, it just depends on where they need her. Again, I'm not sure how that would work with Attractions though.



Thanks so much for your help!! 

If anyone else has worked at Fantasmic or knows someone who has, I'd love to hear about yours or their experience!

Also, if anyone else knows how Disney would handle medical situations related to prolonged sun exposure, I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

I will be applying for the spring semester of 2013. I turn 21 on the 24th of January and want to live in non-wellness housing. 

I want to get the most out of my experience and would love to arrive as soon as possible. How does that work if i arrive in early January. Will I be placed in wellness housing and than transferred over to non-wellness housing a few weeks later ? or will i be permanently stuck in wellness housing?

Thanks,

 Gabie


----------



## psherman42

xomagicofdisneyox said:


> I will be applying for the spring semester of 2013. I turn 21 on the 24th of January and want to live in non-wellness housing.
> 
> I want to get the most out of my experience and would love to arrive as soon as possible. How does that work if i arrive in early January. Will I be placed in wellness housing and than transferred over to non-wellness housing a few weeks later ? or will i be permanently stuck in wellness housing?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gabie



You'll be placed in wellness if you arrive before your birthday. You would have the option to move into a non-wellness apartment once you turn 21 though. It might be worth it though just to pick a date after your birthday to save you the hassle of moving into one apartment for a couple of weeks until your birthday.


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

psherman42 said:


> You'll be placed in wellness if you arrive before your birthday. You would have the option to move into a non-wellness apartment once you turn 21 though. It might be worth it though just to pick a date after your birthday to save you the hassle of moving into one apartment for a couple of weeks until your birthday.



Thanks for the quick reply! and I think what you said is very smart. There is no sense moving into an apartment for a few weeks and than going through the hassle to move out. That seems counter productive. I will have to be patient and wait until my birthday.


----------



## psherman42

If I applied for a seasonal position now, it says you can only apply once every six months. Does that exclude the CP because I'm planning on applying for Spring advantage 2013 but don't want to mess that up by applying for something now.


----------



## Joanna71985

The once every 6 months is for everyone


----------



## astrostan

Can anyone give me some insight on how to get Attractions? I will be applying for the Spring 2013 semester and desperately want to be an attractions CM. Other than putting Attractions as my top choice, what can I do to get a good shot at attractions, whether it be on the application form, online, or in the phone interview?


----------



## AliSW

soooo what do you do if you don't want to be seasonal anymore? I became seasonal last year but now we have to have more hours and I can't do it. and I don't want to get fired for not being able to work and then not get to do another cp or a pi because I got fired or whatever..


----------



## WDWCPSydney

Will $300 get me to my first paycheck do you think?


----------



## bellebookworm9

AliSW said:


> soooo what do you do if you don't want to be seasonal anymore? I became seasonal last year but now we have to have more hours and I can't do it. and I don't want to get fired for not being able to work and then not get to do another cp or a pi because I got fired or whatever..



If you can't meet the requirements, you simply become "separated" from the company. You have to wait six months to re-apply, even if it is to a CP or a PI, but it won't blacklist you.


----------



## MemoriesandMagic

Hey everybody!
I've been trying to read through a lot of this thread before applications in August/September, and I thought of a questions to ask. 

If you're working in the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida, do you also apply for discounts in Disneyland, such as hotels and tickets? 
And if you book a hotel during your time as a cast member, do you have to also be a cast member at the time you check in?

Thanks for a very informative source of information to help me be as prepared as possible!


----------



## psherman42

For my last program, I didn't apply for character performer but this time, I'd really like to give it a shot. Obviously I know the chances of getting accepted for it are very slim but I think it would be a cool experience. Anyway, say you apply for the program right when apps go up. They usually don't release the audition schedule at the same time so what if you check of character performer on your role checklist but then are unable to go to an audition. Is this bad or does it just mean you won't be (obviously) considered for the role? Sorry if this sounds dumb. 

And have they ever had auditions in Chicago? If so, where?


----------



## MemoriesandMagic

I have a question about the application itself. 
What different things do you need for it? Do I need to write a cover letter, come up with references, update resume, ect? 

Just wondering cause every application I've ever filled out is different. 

Thanks!


----------



## psherman42

MemoriesandMagic said:


> I have a question about the application itself.
> What different things do you need for it? Do I need to write a cover letter, come up with references, update resume, ect?
> 
> Just wondering cause every application I've ever filled out is different.
> 
> Thanks!


It's just basic information like your name, address, school, etc. You don't need a cover letter or a resume, but there is a place on the application where you list all your past work experience. Then there's the role checklist. It's pretty comparable to other applications you've filled out in the past.


----------



## MemoriesandMagic

So, kind of a morbid question, but is there any kind of policy Disney has for DCPers who experience a death in the family? If my grandfather passed away during my program, would I be able to get two or three days to fly home for the funeral without quitting the program? 

Is this a bad question to ask the interviewer? My mom said not to, that I don't want to risk them not hiring me if there's a chance I'll have to leave, which I agree with. Should I ask someone like a recruiter after (if) I get accepted?


----------



## newdrama12

MemoriesandMagic said:


> So, kind of a morbid question, but is there any kind of policy Disney has for DCPers who experience a death in the family? If my grandfather passed away during my program, would I be able to get two or three days to fly home for the funeral without quitting the program?
> 
> Is this a bad question to ask the interviewer? My mom said not to, that I don't want to risk them not hiring me if there's a chance I'll have to leave, which I agree with. Should I ask someone like a recruiter after (if) I get accepted?



Yes, you can. My best friend died when I was on my CP, I called my manager and explained the situation and my manager gave me the time off to fly back home for the viewing and funeral.


----------



## MemoriesandMagic

newdrama12 said:


> Yes, you can. My best friend died when I was on my CP, I called my manager and explained the situation and my manager gave me the time off to fly back home for the viewing and funeral.



Thank you for your response to a touchy subject, that's very reassuring. I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## monica245

What colleges are currently participating? I don't go to a participating college, what can I do to get into the program? I'm not looking to receive college credit (won't help my major anyway), but I'd love to participate. I have a lot of  food service experience and would like to expand my skills at disney. Any help?

I will only "transfer" to a community college to participate.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

monica245 said:


> What colleges are currently participating? I don't go to a participating college, what can I do to get into the program? I'm not looking to receive college credit (won't help my major anyway), but I'd love to participate. I have a lot of  food service experience and would like to expand my skills at disney. Any help?
> 
> I will only "transfer" to a community college to participate.



You don't have to go to a participating school to apply, especially if you don't need or want any credit for the program. You just apply and then take a leave of absense from the school (be aware that sometimes, schools require you to withdraw and reapply for the next semester).  You could also do what I did/am doing, and wait to apply your last semester, so you end up participating the semester after you graduate. That way, whether or not your school particpates does not matter.


----------

